# Chinese Navy (PLAN) News & Discussions



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Luda-III Zhuhai *







*Qingdao destroyer*





*Taizhou2005Sankt*





Type 052C destroyer Lanzhou 








WOW ...
Submarines = 58 
Big Ships = 77 (10 being constructed)
Small Boats = 387
Amphibious warfare = 454-564 crafts


And 3 Aircraf carriers coming up from China WOW what a NAVY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SomeGuy

Some of the more modern hull designs:

*Type 054/054A Frigates*














*Type 051B Destroyers*











*Type 051C Destroyer*


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

What is the news on the 3 Aircraft cariers that China is constructing


----------



## SomeGuy

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What is the news on the 3 Aircraft cariers that China is constructing



The Varyag is currently being refitted. Although its expected primary use will be a training ship, it could be made fully operational.

Two indigenous 60,000 carriers, possibly by 2015.


----------



## Cartman

SomeGuy said:


> The Varyag is currently being refitted. Although its expected primary use will be a training ship, it could be made fully operational.



Hopefully it will become operational as it seems like a big waste of resources _just_ to use it for training. In fact I don't think any existing countries use any of their aircraft carriers for training only.


----------



## CardSharp

SomeGuy said:


> The Varyag is currently being refitted. Although its expected primary use will be a training ship, it could be made fully operational.
> 
> Two indigenous 60,000 carriers, possibly by 2015.



I think you may be right about it being a training ship. The PLAN needs to get its feet wet in the carrier game and I can't foresee many scenarios where the PLAN can rely on the Varyag to do the job without support from PLAAF ground based aircrafts.


@ AZADPAKISTAN2009


Sorry mate this is an Air craft carrier amusement park and you certainly can't take one of those to war.

Interestingly I've been to something similar in the US where they turned the USS Yorktown into an tourist attraction. (I even got to spend a week living on deck and in the crew quarters)









Here is a picture of the USS Yorktown during her better days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heavystorm

This is PLA's first aircraft carrier training ship!


----------



## heavystorm

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------


----------



## heavystorm

054A Frigate













---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------


----------



## heavystorm




----------



## heavystorm

Aged ship


----------



## heavystorm

New ship


----------



## heavystorm

Submarine

















---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------


----------



## Akasa

heavystorm said:


> Aged ship



My grandfather served on this ship (which is a Type 051 Luda).

May he rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinautumn

self delete


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Chinese Navy (PLAN) News & Discussions (Strictly)*

The People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) is the naval branch of the People's Liberation Army (PLA), the military of the People's Republic of China. Until the early 1990s, the navy performed a subordinate role to the PLA. 

Since then, it has undergone rapid modernisation. It is currently the second largest naval service in the world after the United States Navy.

With a personnel strength of over 250,000, the PLAN also includes the 35,000 strong Coastal Defense Force and the 56,000 man Naval infantry/Marines, plus a 56,000 PLAN Aviation naval air arm operating several hundred land-based aircraft and ship-based helicopters. As part of its overall program of naval modernization, the PLAN has a plan of developing a blue-water navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Type 094 (Jin Class) Nuclear-Powered Missile Submarine*







Type 094 (also referred to as Type 09-IV, NATO reporting name: Jin class) is the PLA Navys second-generation nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine (SSBN), succeeding the Type 092 (Xia class) SSBN of a single hull commissioned in 1983. 

The Type 094 was designed by CSICs Wuhan 2nd Ship Design Institute (also known as 719 Institute) in Wuhan, Hubei Province and built by CSICs Bohai Shipbuilding Heavy Industry Co. Ltd. (previously known as Bohai Shipyard) in Huludao, Liaoning Province.

*Design
*
The Type 094 SSBN bears many similarities with the Type 093 Shang class nuclear-powered attack submarine (SSN), suggesting that the two submarines share the same design baseline. The submarine features a water-drop shape hull, with a pair of fin-mounted hydroplanes and four diving planes.

The dive displacement of the submarine was estimated to be 8,000~9,000 tonnes. The Type 094 has yet approached the performance and capability of modern Russian and Western SSBN designs, especially in quietness and missile number. However, once fully operational, it will offer the PLA Navy with a much more credible sea-based nuclear retaliation capability than that offered by its predecessor Type 092 Xia class.

*Missiles
*
The Type 094 has the capacity to carry 12 submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SLBM). The JuLang 2 SLBM designed and developed by CASIC 4th Academy is a three-stage, solid-propellant strategic ballistic missile. It is a derivation of the land-based DongFeng 31 (DF-31) intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM). The maximum range of the JuLang 2 was estimated to be 7,000~8,000km, three times that of the first-generation JuLang 1 SLBM used by the Type 092.

Each JuLang 2 can carry a single thermalnuclear warhead of 25~1,000kt yield. Alternatively, the missile was said to be able to carry three or more 90kT multiple independently targetable re-entry vehicles (MIRV), though this cannot be confirmed.

*Torpedoes
*
The submarine has six 533mm bow torpedo tubes, and carries a total of 12 Yu-3 (SET-65E) torpedoes, which is equipped with both active and passive homing. The torpedo, with a 205kg warhead, has a maximum range of 15km and a top speed of 40kt. Alternatively, the submarine may carry wake-homing anti-surface torpedoes or wire-homing anti-submarine torpedoes.

*Sensors
*
The submarine is fitted with sophisticated sonar systems, including bow-mounted sonar and H/SQC-207 flank-mounted sonar. Three flank-mounted sonar arrays are clearly visible on the hull of the submarine.

*Propulsion
*
The submarines propulsion system is believed to be nuclear, turbo-electric arrangement, consisting of one pressurised water reactor (PWR), with one shaft.

Type 094 (09-IV) Jin Class Nuclear-Powered Missile Submarine - SinoDefence.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

The PLAN successfully repelled and arrested a boat of Somalian pirates attempting to attack a merchant vessel recently. They actually deployed Z-9s and straffed the pirates with warning fire. Check out the exciting footage:

[ÊÓÆµ]ÖÐ¹úº£¾üµÚÆßÅú»¤º½±à¶Ó³É¹¦´¦ÖÃÒ»Æðº£µÁÏ®»÷"+pindao+"_ÖÐ¹úÍøÂçµçÊÓÌ¨

The pirates are going crazy!!! Why would they attack ships that are under escort?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

siegecrossbow said:


> The PLAN successfully repelled and arrested a boat of Somalian pirates attempting to attack a merchant vessel recently. They actually deployed Z-9s and straffed the pirates with warning fire. Check out the exciting footage:
> 
> [ÊÓÆµ]ÖÐ¹úº£¾üµÚÆßÅú»¤º½±à¶Ó³É¹¦´¦ÖÃÒ»Æðº£µÁÏ®»÷"+pindao+"_ÖÐ¹úÍøÂçµçÊÓÌ¨
> 
> The pirates are going crazy!!! Why would they attack ships that are under escort?



execute all pirates like in the olden days, but yea maybe they didnt realize the large warship near the cargo ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

applesauce said:


> execute all pirates like in the olden days, but yea maybe they didnt realize the large warship near the cargo ship



I'm afraid that doing so would cause human rights outcry again... besides many of the pirates are formerly fishermen who are out of a job due to foreign ships illegally fishing in Somalian waters. China is trying to enhance her reputation in Africa and slaughtering people at will is hardly the way to go.


----------



## spin666

siegecrossbow said:


> I'm afraid that doing so would cause human rights outcry again... besides many of the pirates are formerly fishermen who are out of a job due to foreign ships illegally fishing in Somalian waters. China is trying to enhance her reputation in Africa and slaughtering people at will is hardly the way to go.



They should really do as Russian does. "Free" the pirates after arreseting them. OFC without water or GPS,just give them a small boat. 

Somalian fishermen problem isn't really about those illegal fishing,more likely it's lack of any form of government!


----------



## mil-avia




----------



## houshanghai

Yuanwang 4 Sunk by AC killer missle DF21 in One test

well, it is reported that PLAN's retired intellegence-ship Yuanwang4 got sunk by AC-killer missle DF21 in one test.

Yuanwang 4 once was PLAN's intellegence ship and retired after one accident. Its displacement is over 10K tons.

Before the test, One cube reflector and lots of antennas were fitted on Yuanwang 4 ,in oder to increase the RCS of the ship .Thus, the RCS of Yuanwang4 seemed as large as one Aircraft carrier ,seen from Radars. In the test of AC-killer missle DF21,Yuanwang4 could play the role of the target ship--one aircraft ship.

Here is Yuanwang 4 after the refitment. the cube reflector can be seen easily.






this news from huanqiu website ,it's one of official forum
link&#65306;http://bbs.huanqiu.com/thread-512068-1-1.html


----------



## lcloo

houshanghai said:


> Yuanwang 4 Sunk by AC killer missle DF21 in One test
> 
> well, it is reported that PLAN's retired intellegence-ship Yuanwang4 got sunk by AC-killer missle DF21 in one test.
> 
> Yuanwang 4 once was PLAN's intellegence ship and retired after one accident. Its displacement is over 10K tons.
> 
> Before the test, One cube reflector and lots of antennas were fitted on Yuanwang 4 ,in oder to increase the RCS of the ship .Thus, the RCS of Yuanwang4 seemed as large as one Aircraft carrier ,seen from Radars. In the test of AC-killer missle DF21,Yuanwang4 could play the role of the target ship--one aircraft ship.
> 
> Here is Yuanwang 4 after the refitment. the cube reflector can be seen easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this news from huanqiu website ,it's one of official forum
> link&#65306;???DF-21D??????????4 - ???? - ???? - ?????



Yuanwang 4 is a space flight tracking ship, it is not intellegence gathering ship. Is there any details that during the missile test, the ship was stationery or was saling at high speed as an aircraft carrier would do?


----------



## no_name

Most likely stationary, otherwise it would require remote sailing as I don't think anyone would be onboard during test. Any official news?


----------



## siegecrossbow

PLAN just saved a Korean vessel from boarding by Somalian pirates. The pirates stopped in their track after warning shots were fired so there was no loss of life.

????????


----------



## mil-avia

Map of Chinese naval fleet head-quarters and boundaries :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

PLANAF airfields and ranges :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

Only H-6 can reach Tokyo, just an observation.


----------



## CardSharp

This is evidence why China wouldn't need an aircraft carrier for at least 5-7 more years.


----------



## mil-avia

Detailed cutaway diagram of Type 052C missile destroyer :







Another diagram (post # 28)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mil-avia

Chinese naval aviation training diagrams :






Link


----------



## mil-avia

Command and control room of Type 039 conventional submarine :


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

Will this type of destroyer become part of China's new aircraft carrier battle group in the near future?


----------



## webber



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

To have a better view of the boat. from feiyang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

J-15 Flying Shark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

just note that the Chinese caption says it's an artist's interpretation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

TEXAS BATTLESTAR said:


> Will this type of destroyer become part of China's new aircraft carrier battle group in the near future?


 
This is the existing one, and there will come up with an improved version Type 052D later.

Both would be part of the carrier battle group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

Some sources said the first Captain of the Carrier has been appointed. But right now it is maybe too early to confirm that news.


----------



## no_name

Another Varyag shot






Rumoured to be the third LPD, but bow seems different:


----------



## no_name

^^^ actually the other two pics could be a tanker


----------



## aimarraul

scaffolding has been removed

??????????_??_???


and something new is gonna pop soon

http://www.hobbyshanghai.com.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=59856&extra=page=1


----------



## mil-avia

JL-2 SLBM diagram :






Link


----------



## hk299792458

The installation of APARs will take place in Dalian ou in Shanghai?


----------



## mil-avia

Submarines in 2009 :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This is the existing one, and there will come up with an improved version Type 052D later.
> 
> Both would be part of the carrier battle group.


 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

mil-avia said:


> Submarines in 2009 :


 
Are you sure North Korea has that many subs? Are most of the submarines an older models?


----------



## mil-avia

Map : China's major naval and air-force units :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tanlixiang28776

TEXAS BATTLESTAR said:


> Are you sure North Korea has that many subs? Are most of the submarines an older models?


 
They are useless little midget subs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Maybe not so useless if the Choenan story is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Varyag, Vikramaditya, Vikrant, Queen Elizabeth, Ford class aircraft carriers compared (in another thread) :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

China's Future Carrier Battle Groups (in another thread) :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

tanlixiang28776 said:


> They are useless little midget subs


 
I don't know if those subs are that useless, they sunk the S.Korean corvette ship Cheonnan (assuming the NK did use it).


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

Thanks for the wonderful pics and graphs Mil-Avia!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

mil-avia said:


> Map : China's major naval and air-force units :


 
Hmmm...from the looks of this map I say China could use a secret mountain base somewhere in the Tibetan plateau.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

mil-avia said:


> China's Future Carrier Battle Groups (in another thread) :


 
I think this is the improved version of the Ulyanovsk nuclear supercarrier, it gonna be close to 100,000 tons of displacement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The island structure of that aircraft carrier convinces me it is actually based on the Ulyanovsk class supercarrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

5th 6th HP 054A 
Looks like they are going for a 7th (Or I wonder if that could be the eigth sections while the 7th is already further along away from view)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

no_name said:


> 5th 6th HP 054A
> Looks like they are going for a 7th (Or I wonder if that could be the eigth sections while the 7th is already further along away from view)



they are 9th,11th 054A
Type 054A frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

10th 054A,HD


----------



## no_name

^^^ What I mean is that they are the 5th, 6th to came out of HP (with 5th out of HD)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

reposted from fy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China adds 1 patrol ship to maritime surveillance fleet - People's Daily Online* April 23, 2011 






*Chinese maritime authorities on Friday added a large surveillance ship to the country' s naval fleet *in a bid to better protect the country's maritime interests.

*The patrol ship, in the 1,000-tonne class, is named "China Maritime Surveillance 26." It was added to the North Sea fleet of the China Maritime Surveillance Force in Qingdao*, a coastal city in east China's Shandong Province.

*Authorities will use the surveillance ship to crack down on violations of China's maritime interests, including illegal use of Chinese waters and damage to its marine environment, resources and infrastructure*, said Fang Jianmeng, head of the North Sea branch of the State Oceanic Administration.

*"It will also be responsible for investigation of submarine resources and sea floor facilities,"* Fang said.

*The ship is part of a 1.6-billion-yuan (245.9 million U.S. dollars) plan that the State Council, China's cabinet, unveiled in 1999 to increase its fleet of 1,000-tonne-plus sea patrol ships by 13 and add five patrol helicopters to patrol the nation's waters.*

*So far, five helicopters and 10 patrol ships have joined the China Maritime Surveillance Force. The remaining three ships will be put into use before this June*, according to Fang.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Type 094 submarine variant carrying 16 ballistic missiles :






800 x 425

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

Comparison of the Chinese Type 054A with other advanced frigates of Asia (part 1) : (post # 48 in another thread) :


----------



## mil-avia

Comparison of the Chinese Type 054A with other advanced frigates of Asia (part 2) : Link, Link, Link :






1175 x 175

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

new PICS of VARYAG!

http://www.centurychina.com/plaboard/


----------



## Martian2

I have finished my video on China's J-15 Flying Shark in high-definition (HD).

Like my first J-20 video with 64,573 views, I thanked all of you (my fellow military enthusiasts) at the end of the video. Also, I have once again included the address for this forum to recruit new members.

I hope you like my new video. Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

China Stealth Fregate Type 054A in Operation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

These are type 054 i think, can see the rocket launcher behind the main gun at the end of video.


----------



## Brotherhood

*New South China Sea patrol ship commissioned - People's Daily Online* 





Photo, taken on May 8, 2011, shows the patrol ship named "Zhong Guo Hai Jian 84" at Changzhou Port in Guangzhou. (Photo by Lu Hanxin, Xinhua)


On May 8, a 1,500-ton-class patrol ship named "Zhong Guo Hai Jian 84" was commissioned as the thirteenth patrol ship of the South Sea fleet of the China Maritime Surveillance Force in the southern city of Guangzhou.

*The ship is 88 meters long, 12 meters wide and has a depth molded of 5.6 meters and a draught of 3,580 meters. It displaces 1,740 tons, has a seating capacity of 50 and an endurance distance of 5,000 sea miles. *

*The ship will mainly be used to protect China's maritime interests, enforce maritime and environmental laws. In addition, the ship, which is equipped with a sound waves detector and analyzer, can also be used to conduct scientific research.*

By Ye Xin, People's Daily Online





to, taken on May 8, 2011, shows the patrol ship named "Zhong Guo Hai Jian 84" at Changzhou Port in Guangzhou. (Photo by Lu Hanxin, Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

Chinas Aircraft Carriers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Navy puts training initiatives afloat* 2011-05-11

BEIJING -* The Chinese navy has assigned thousands of highly-trained professionals to serve on large warships and new submarines, suggesting the country is making firm strides in building a stronger naval force.*

*"Given the fact that a series of new large warships, submarines and aircraft has been put into service, the navy has been intensifying the training of professionals who are supposed to fill the key posts,"* said Senior Captain Xia Ping, director of the personnel department under the Political Department of the People's Liberation Army Navy.

*"We have arranged special training on command expertise for commanders of large warships and for submarine captains during the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-2010) period,"* Xia told a working conference on navy personnel on Monday.

*"The selection and assignment of thousands of commanders and crew members for large warships as well as new submarines have been successfully completed, which substantially guarantee the tests of new equipment and personnel training schedules,"* the senior captain was quoted as saying by xinhuanet.com, the website of the official Xinhua News Agency.

The conference was held amid a spate of online reports by the country's military enthusiasts, *with increasing speculation from Western media, that China's first aircraft carrier is reportedly nearing completion and will soon begin sea trials.*






Xia said *the navy has made great efforts to train commanders and has formed an exchange mechanism to rotate officers through various posts.*

*During the past 10 years, the academic status of the navy's commanders has significantly improved, Xia said, noting the navy had its first captain with a doctor's degree in 2001, and now more than 100 captains with a master's or doctor's degree are serving in the navy.*

He further anticipated that during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) period, *the navy will recruit or train more than 2,000 doctoral-degree holders.*

*In the past five years, more than 20,000 university graduates have enlisted in the navy, with more than 300 top technical specialists being sent to famous domestic and overseas institutions for study*, Xia added.

The navy has also made a remarkable number of technological achievements during the same period.

*More than 1,500 research projects conducted by the navy were given awards by the government or the military, with four winning the country's top award for science and technology*, according to Xia.

Starting last year, the navy began to recruit female high school graduates and servicewomen in the People's Liberation Army to train as China's first female captains, he said

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nightcrawler

Full story: DefenceDog: Chinese Aircraft Carrier: The History Of Discovery And Development Prospects

The author discusses the shortcoming of China ability to construct a full-fledge carrier WITHOUT the technical support of Russians. It also hints that Chinese are quiet capable engineering people but in certain areas Russian collaboration must be addressed. Along with carrier what other machines China navy needs ( for Global reach_) is also discussed


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

nightcrawler said:


> Full story: DefenceDog: Chinese Aircraft Carrier: The History Of Discovery And Development Prospects
> 
> The author discusses the shortcoming of China ability to construct a full-fledge carrier WITHOUT the technical support of Russians. It also hints that Chinese are quiet capable engineering people but in certain areas Russian collaboration must be addressed. Along with carrier what other machines China navy needs ( for Global reach_) is also discussed



You still don't get it? This carrier was originally *Ukrainian*, it has nothing to do with Russian.

We don't even use the Ukrainian steam turbines for Varyag, what do you expect there is anymore Russian inputs for Varyag?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai

nightcrawler said:


> Full story: DefenceDog: Chinese Aircraft Carrier: The History Of Discovery And Development Prospects
> 
> The author discusses the shortcoming of China ability to construct a full-fledge carrier WITHOUT the technical support of Russians. It also hints that Chinese are quiet capable engineering people but in certain areas Russian collaboration must be addressed. Along with carrier what other machines China navy needs ( for Global reach_) is also discussed



It is well known that Ukraine experts help us to build aircraft carrier.not russian


----------



## nightcrawler

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You still don't get it? This carrier was originally *Ukrainian*, it has nothing to do with Russian.
> 
> We don't even use the Ukrainian steam turbines for Varyag, what do you expect there is anymore Russian inputs for Varyag?


 
sir I think the author isn't saying what China is using & what not. It simply implies that by Russian collaboration (which has besides US the only country with much experience regarding carriers) money, resources & time will be saved. 


> This approach of carrier construction will not help Chinese technology enhancement much. But, in our opinion, the involvement of Russian military hardware technologies for the restoration of "Varyag" will significantly save time and money.


I don't know why Chinese have some itching towards Russians...but I feel that with regards to ASIA POWER China & Russia must collaborate instead of back-biting each other. No doubt about it that author goes on to say that Chinese antiship missiles as well as the would-be naval aircrafts will base on Russian technology ...& he is right. & there is nothing that Chinese shouldn't be proud of. 
China helped us immensely in aviation & what not but it don't hurt our ego & same must go with Chinese that by acquiring Russian technical support you shouldn't feel somewhat downgraded!!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

nightcrawler said:


> I don't know why Chinese have some itching towards Russians...but I feel that with regards to ASIA POWER China & Russia must collaborate instead of back-biting each other. No doubt about it that author goes on to say that Chinese antiship missiles as well as the would-be naval aircrafts will base on Russian technology ...& he is right. & there is nothing that Chinese shouldn't be proud of.
> China helped us immensely in aviation & what not but it don't hurt our ego & same must go with Chinese that by acquiring Russian technical support you shouldn't feel somewhat downgraded!!


 
The fact that we don't need the Russian technology, if you keep insisting the opposite fact, then i cannot help.

PLAN also has the plan to build the Gerald Ford class equivalent supercarrier. Do you think Russians can help us on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Naval exercise involving multiple type 022 FACs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

In case anyone is interested in a clearer image.





Type 022 FACs engaged in naval exercise

[Note: Thank you to "No_name" for the picture.]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Pic of the modified Yuan/Kilo sub. The 'normal' yuan can be seen on the lower right side.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

Type 052B "Guangzhou" destroyer in formation exercises with US Arleigh Burke class destroyers:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

Does anyone have any information on the following:

- Type 052D destroyer
- Type 051D destroyer

- Type 054B frigate

- Type 095 SSN
- Type 096 SSN


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SinoSoldier said:


> Does anyone have any information on the following:
> 
> - Type 052D destroyer
> - Type 051D destroyer
> 
> - Type 054B frigate
> 
> - Type 095 SSN
> - Type 096 SSN


 
Ask to Peishens of the CD forum, he has more information about the PLAN than most people.

And Type 096 is a SSBN.


----------



## nightcrawler

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The fact that we don't need the Russian technology, if you keep insisting the opposite fact, then i cannot help.
> 
> PLAN also has the plan to build the Gerald Ford class equivalent supercarrier. Do you think Russians can help us on this?


 
Sure you need; there occurs ample proof that You heeded Russian help. All I am saying is that China & Russia must collaborate in military technology especially after you have taken a good step in forming BRIC


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

nightcrawler said:


> Sure you need; there occurs ample proof that You heeded Russian help. All I am saying is that China & Russia must collaborate in military technology especially after you have taken a good step in forming BRIC


 
Unless Russia can provide US level of technology, otherwise we don't need their Soviet grandpa technology.

And name me what kind of Russian technology we need?


----------



## nightcrawler

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Unless Russia can provide US level of technology, otherwise we don't need their *Soviet grandpa technology.
> *
> And name me what kind of Russian technology we need?



The bold part is just ridiculous...
The most effective SAMs...The most Effective antiship missiles...The most effective ICBM...The most effective space rockets...do you want me to go on.
Listen first & foremost you must acknowledge that the only country that can beat US TECHNICALLY isn't UK isn't France...damn it isn't EU...it isn't China...its Russia & they know it well


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

nightcrawler said:


> The bold part is just ridiculous...
> *The most effective SAMs...The most Effective antiship missiles...The most effective ICBM...The most effective space rockets...do you want me to go on.*
> Listen first & foremost you must acknowledge that the only country that can beat US TECHNICALLY isn't UK isn't France...damn it isn't EU...it isn't China...its Russia & they know it well


 
This means you know nothing about China, then it is a waste of time to debate with you.


----------



## Obambam

nightcrawler said:


> Sure you need; there occurs ample proof that You heeded Russian help. All I am saying is that China & Russia must collaborate in military technology especially after you have taken a good step in forming BRIC


 
Personally I don't believe that we can collaborate like they do with India. The reason being is we are both big on arms exports. We will maintain a strong healthy diplomatical and political relationship. We will continue to enjoy a buyer-seller relationship, but not to the point where we will feel comfortable with exchanging experience in the fileds of military technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This means you know nothing about China, then it is a waste of time to debate with you.


 
Nightcrawler is a known troll. I've dealt with him before. He just wants to keep arguing with you for hours.

Don't waste your time with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Ask to Peishens of the CD forum, he has more information about the PLAN than most people.
> 
> And Type 096 is a SSBN.


 
Sorry, but I can't write Chinese.


----------



## nightcrawler

Martian2 said:


> Nightcrawler is a known troll. I've dealt with him before. He just wants to keep arguing with you for hours.
> 
> Don't waste your time with him.


 
..... 
do giv a source


----------



## oct605032048

literally it is 09VI instead of 096.


----------



## Akasa

oct605032048 said:


> literally it is 09VI instead of 096.


 
Same thing.

I've also been hearing about a Type 094 Type 2 with 16 missiles.

Got any info on that?


----------



## Broccoli

Looks like downplaying of that new submarine has already started. 
Bharat Rakshak &bull; View topic - China Military Watch - Jan 11, 2011

I wonder how someone can come to conclusion that Qing-Class (if that is its name) is just downgraded Kilo? It seems to be bigger than Kilo, and it's sail is clearly new.


----------



## oct605032048

that is not the name of course. btw 11th 054A launched @ HP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China Defense Blog: more photos of the Qing class SSK* May 18, 2011












SOURCE: China defence blog































SOURCE: China Defense Blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramsogo

Broccoli said:


> Looks like downplaying of that new submarine has already started.
> Bharat Rakshak &bull; View topic - China Military Watch - Jan 11, 2011
> 
> I wonder how someone can come to conclusion that Qing-Class (if that is its name) is just downgraded Kilo? It seems to be bigger than Kilo, and it's sail is clearly new.


 
Right now they are dismissing the new Qing are a PS job. They are more than welcome to stick their head in the sand.


----------



## Martian2

The most-distinguished design feature on China's Qing-class SSK is the lack of sail planes. The lack of sail planes is for acoustic stealth. The less protrusions imply less surface area for acoustic reflection.





China's Qing-class SSK

[Note: Thank you to A.Man for the picture.]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

oct605032048 said:


> that is not the name of course. btw 11th 054A launched @ HP.


 
There has been a rumor that the Type 054B will start construction after the 12th Type 054A is launched.

Got any news on that?


----------



## Aramsogo

New Pic of Qing SSK. Is that an escape system or missile hatch ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Aramsogo said:


> New Pic of Qing SSK. Is that an escape system or missile hatch ??


 
Missile hatch on the conning tower? That is a very interesting configuration given the size and the space of the Qing hull.


----------



## monitor

what is the specification of this new sub ? anything leaked ?


----------



## AerospaceEngineer

Broccoli said:


> Looks like downplaying of that new submarine has already started.
> Bharat Rakshak &bull; View topic - China Military Watch - Jan 11, 2011
> 
> I wonder how someone can come to conclusion that Qing-Class (if that is its name) is just downgraded Kilo? It seems to be bigger than Kilo, and it's sail is clearly new.



Dear, Broccoli. *NEVER, EVER *in your life believe an indian when it comes to anything releated to Chinese.

*You dont know their EVNY nature!!! It is unmatched in any other human race!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

best of luck
&
keep it up
please soon open the gawadar naval base in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*Type 054 and Type 054A JIANGKAI CLASS FRIGATE PAGE*​
[Note: Thank you to Jeff Head for the post.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Russian warship visits Shanghai - People's Daily Online* June 7, 2011





Russian warship berths alongside Wusong naval port in Shanghai, China on June 7, 2011. The Admiral Panteleyev, a destroyer from Russia's Pacific Fleet, arrived in Shanghai on June 7. The Russian warship, carrying 421 officers and soldiers, will start a three-day visit to Shanghai. It is the first time for Admiral Panteleyev, an Udaloy-class destroyer, to visit Shanghai. (Chen Fei/Xinhua)





A ceremony is held by Russian officers and soldiers to invite their Chinese counterparts to come aboard their warship in Shanghai, China on June 7, 2011. The Admiral Panteleyev, a destroyer from Russia's Pacific Fleet, arrived in Shanghai on June 7. The Russian warship, carrying 421 officers and soldiers, will start a three-day visit to Shanghai. It is the first time for Admiral Panteleyev, an Udaloy-class destroyer, to visit Shanghai. (Chen Fei/Xinhua)





Russian warship berths alongside Wusong naval port in Shanghai, China on June 7, 2011. The Admiral Panteleyev, a destroyer from Russia's Pacific Fleet, arrived in Shanghai on June 7. (Chen Fei/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nightcrawler

A beautiful slideshow regarding Chinese naval developments...

DefenceDog: Beijing&#39;s Blue-Water Navy-Image Gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's new polar icebreaker to launch in 2013 - People's Daily Online* June 22, 2011 

*China will launch a new icebreaker for use during an upcoming 2013 polar expedition*, a senior oceanic official said on Tuesday.

*Both the new icebreaker and Xuelong ("Snow Dragon"), an icebreaker that operated in Antarctica, will form an Arctic-Antarctic maritime research team.*






*"China will have at least two icebreakers concurrently operating at both the north and south poles,"* Chen Lianzeng, deputy director of the State Oceanic Administration, told a national conference on polar research, which has been the first since 1984 when the country started expeditions in polar regions.

*The new icebreaker will boast facilities that will allow it to research the oceanic environment, integrate data for real-time oceanic monitoring, deploy and retrieve detectors and conduct aerial studies using helicopters*, Chen said.

*The two icebreakers will conduct expeditions in polar regions for more than 200 days annually*, he said.
*
Fixed-wing aircraft will also be added to the expedition team before 2015,* allowing researchers to be transported between China's Zhongshan and Kunlun research stations and Antarctica's Grove Mountains.

*The Kunlun station went into operation in early 2009 as the first Chinese research station on Antarctica's inland. The Zhongshan station, established in 1989, now serves as a supply base for the Kunlun station.*

A written comment by Vice Premier Li Keqiang sent to the conference said the polar research, a magnificent feat of the mankind, has great significance for China's oceanic work and sustainable development.

*"Over the past two decades, China's polar research made great achievements and became influential globally,"* Li said.

Li encouraged Chinese scientists to actively participate in international exchanges and cooperation, safeguard national interests and contribute to the peaceful use of polar regions.

*Since the early 1980s, China has sent 27 Antarctic expedition teams and completed four research missions to the Arctic Ocean*.






*Besides the Xuelong icebreaker, China has built three Antarctic stations -- Changcheng (Great Wall), Zhongshan and Kunlun -- and one Arctic station -- Huanghe (Yellow River) Station.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nightcrawler

@ All Chinese pros...

Sir(s) can you shed some light upon the hull modifications in the icebreakers as opposed to normal ships. I mean how the hull is adopted to suffer extreme conditions & yet cut through ice like a knife...Technical links will be much appreciated
regards;;


----------



## Martian2

A new PLAN Air Force regiment of J-10 Vigorous Dragon fighters.






Source link: ´óÅúÐÂJ10ÈëÒÛº£º½_Èý¾üÂÛÌ³_¾üÊÂÂÛÌ³_ÐÂÀËÍø

[Note: Thank you to Deino for the pictures and TPHuang for the caption.]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

Shi Lang pictures from June 29, 2011. The key is to orient yourself with respect to the phased-array radars to get your bearing.





Distant view of Shi Lang control tower





Closer look at Shi Lang control tower





Close-up of Shi Lang control tower





Close-up port-side view





Distant port-side view of Shi Lang















Rear-side view of Shi Lang

[Note: Thank you to Aziqbal for the pictures.]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

Ship 88 joins the Shi Lang.





PLAN personnel onshore





Ship 88 sailors and airmen from PLAN likely being readied for Shi Lang deployment at sea.

[Note: Thank you to Marchpole for the pictures and captions. Thank you to Aziqbal for the third caption.]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## teddy

what is ship 88? never heard of it.


----------



## lcloo

teddy said:


> what is ship 88? never heard of it.


 
Ship #88 is a R & R ship for PLAN, R & R = Rest and Recreation. it is like a floatinng navy hotel. 

It was launched around last year or year before. Its current mission is obviously to provide accommodations (beds, meals, bath, recreations etc) for sailors who are ready to familiarise themselves with Varyag, and to take over the aircraft carrier once it is ready for hand-over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Taiwan, province of China (e.g. according to IMF, WHO, etc.), has developed a new radar-absorbent material.

Taiwan in stealth technology breakthrough: report

"*Taiwan in stealth technology breakthrough: report*
(AFP) &#8211; 20 hours ago





Taiwan has developed a radar-absorbent material in a breakthrough in the island's development of stealth technology (AFP/File, Alex Mita)

*TAIPEI &#8212; Taiwan has developed a radar-absorbent material in a breakthrough in the island's development of stealth technology, local media reported Monday.

Tests showed that a navy 50-tonne Seagull-class missile boat painted with the material was not spotted on a radar screen until it could be seen with the naked eye, the United Daily News said. It is the first time Taiwan has developed such material.*

The navy declined to comment on the report.

It was not immediately clear if the material would be used in the navy's fleet of 10 locally manufactured 171-tonne missile boats, whose design is already intended to reduce radar detection.

The ships, which are armed with four Taiwan-made Hsiungfeng II (Brave Wind) ship-to-ship missiles, are intended to replace the aging Seagull-class missile boats, the navy said.

Tensions between Taiwan and its former rival China have reduced markedly since Ma Ying-jeou of the China-friendly Kuomintang party came to power in 2008 on promises of beefing up trade links and allowing in more Chinese tourists.

But Beijing still considers the island part of its territory awaiting reunification, by force if necessary even though Taiwan has governed itself since China's civil war ended in 1949, prompting Taiwan to continue modernising its armed forces."

----------

http://focustaiwan.tw/ShowNews/WebNews_Detail.aspx?ID=201107040038&Type=aTOD

"Talk of the Day -- Breakthrough in stealth technology?
2011/07/04 23:40:03
...
According to a United Daily News (UDN) report, the Republic of China Navy has collaborated with the Armaments Bureau to develop a radar-absorbent material that has allowed a 50-ton Navy Seagull-class missile boat coated with the material to evade radar detection.

The following is an excerpt of the UDN report:

*Military sources said that even though the Seagull-class missile boat was not designed to disguise radar detection, the boat was not spotted on a radar screen after being coated with the newly developed material.*

In the test, the sources said, the boat was not detected until it could be seen with the naked eye.

The Navy Command Headquarters confirmed that tests have indeed been made on a Seagull-class missile boat coated with a radar-absorbent material, but it declined to reveal any other details.

Naval sources said the Seagull missile boat proved itself in a night-time drill with a large warship.

*"The missile boat disappeared from the large warship's radar screen when it was some 800 yards away," the source said.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul

30 mm gun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Type 054A Jiangkai II frigate launching HQ-16 surface-to-air missile

[Note: Thank you to Lion for the picture and Bltizo for the caption.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

more savy ships leaving the dry dock into services``



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

deleted: my mistake


----------



## silko

just a question, i see a lot of the sips. and especially the new aircraft carrier has a lot of rust on them. is that a threat to the ship or in someway harming the ship?


----------



## lcloo

silko said:


> just a question, i see a lot of the sips. and especially the new aircraft carrier has a lot of rust on them. is that a threat to the ship or in someway harming the ship?


 
Rust is common on all ships. Varyag is not a new ship, it was built more than 20 years ago and has been staying in sea water. With regular maintenance, the rust would be just surface deep, just need to scrap and paint over. There is no threat to the hull.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

What appears to be wire communication antennas installed on varyag.

















other pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## no_name

They seems to be refitting this old frigate. (looks like Luda class).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aimarraul

???710? 434?8667¥?| ? - ??? - powered by phpwind.net

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

She's looking good! Ready to set sail for first trial run in no time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Shi Lang aircraft carrier is almost ready for sea trial.

[Note: Thank you to Aimarraul for the picture.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul

???715??  455? 9085¥?| ? - ??? - powered by phpwind.net

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Party time on #88 hotel, farewell party for hotel guests? Are the guests moving to the casino?




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

houshanghai said:


>


 
Is that a modified yuan class with a longer body?


----------



## houshanghai

I feel that it is a bit small, 
I am not sure it is 039b yuan.
. 
Who can clear?


----------



## no_name

New pics of the 2nd 071 LPD
edit: I've changed them to larger pics.






















Close up of the 3rd LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## razgriz19

two more type 52C under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

razgriz19 said:


> two more type 52C under construction


 
This is the second time that it's happened. I can't see any of the pictures.

Uploading is simple with IMGUR.com

----------

My original instructions:

Please use imgur.com (link: http://imgur.com/)

1. Click "Computer" button
2. Select picture from your computer's hard drive
3. Select link format

OR

1. Click "Web" button
2. Paste in web address of picture
(You can acquire the web address of a picture by "right clicking" on your mouse while positioning the cursor over a picture and "Copy Image Location." Later, you "right click" your mouse again and "paste" the address into imgur.com)
3. Select link format

----------

Advanced tip:

By the way, you can upload a group of pictures to imgur.com in one batch.

When you select the pictures from your computer, click on the first picture and hold "shift" and click on the last picture in the series. Or you can click on the first picture and then hold "ctrl" and click each individual picture for your batch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*New member of China Marine Surveillance patrol fleet - People's Daily Online* July 24, 2011 






The patrol ship "Haijian 50" moors at a quay in Shanghai, east China, July 23, 2011. "Haijian 50", a 3,000-tonner, was officially added to the patrol fleet of China Marine Surveillance, China's marine supervisory organ, here Saturday. (Xinhua/Chen Fei)






A helicopter flies over the patrol ship "Haijian 50" during the launch of the vessel in Shanghai, east China, July 23, 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*Chinese fleet sails for visit to Russia, DPRK - People's Daily Online* July 26 2011






Women navy trainees are seen on board of Zheng He training ship in a harbor in Dalian, northeast China's Liaoning Province, July 25, 2011. A fleet formed by China's naval Zheng He training ship and Luoyang missile frigate set sail from Dalian on Monday for a visit to Russia and the Democratic People's Republic of Korea. (Xinhua/Zha Chunming)











Zheng He training ship prepares to set sail in a harbor in Dalian, northeast China's Liaoning Province, July 25, 2011. A fleet formed by China's naval Zheng He training ship and Luoyang missile frigate set sail from Dalian on Monday for a visit to Russia and the Democratic People's Republic of Korea. (Xinhua/Zha Chunming)






Navy officers wave bye to Zheng He training ship in a harbor in Dalian, northeast China's Liaoning Province, July 25, 2011. A fleet formed by China's naval Zheng He training ship and Luoyang missile frigate set sail from Dalian on Monday for a visit to Russia and the Democratic People's Republic of Korea. (Xinhua/Zha Chunming)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mil-avia

*China Successfully Tests A Submersible That Will Give It Access To 99.8% Of The Ocean Floor :



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## razgriz19

ITS PACKED AND LOADED BOYZ!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

A detailed figure of Varyag.


----------



## razgriz19

cool animation of Type 54A


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

houshanghai said:


>


 
you're one of the few person on this forum for whom i eagerly wait for their comment/post!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

This video contains the best recent video clips of the Shi Lang and its weapon systems, which are interspersed with high-resolution pictures.






Chinese link: èªæ¯ä¹æ¢¦åèæ² -ååè§é¢ å¨çº¿è§ç è§é¢ä¸è½½-56ç½è§é¢

[Note: Thank you to HouShanghai and Feiyang Goodboy for the post and video.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai

http://i.imgur.com/lQ7EH.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Updates on the 11th, 13th and 15th type 054A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muse

I hope China will use this chip for nothing other than trials and that they will use it for trials exhaustively - that they will learn everything they need to and will field carriers of not less 100Ktons and will field them only if they have decided to build more than 10 -- why? because the existence of this kind of ship in the PLAN and the development of the kinds of capabilities it can, will be seen as an excuse to cause instability, to make arguments to confront China.

And the adversary is not just large but is HUGE and respects nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

PLAN Sub launching a torpedo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

razgriz19 said:


> PLAN Sub launching a torpedo!



Why is the torpedo out of water? The sub is a Ming Class which is being phased out and mainly used for training purpose. May be the torpedo is a practice round.


----------



## Martian2

razgriz19 said:


> PLAN Sub launching a torpedo!



Is it headed to India? 



[Am I going to regret making a little joke? If too many people complain, I'll change it to "headed for Vietnam." That way, only Gambit will complain; which he does anyway.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

lcloo said:


> Why is the torpedo out of water? The sub is a Ming Class which is being phased out and mainly used for training purpose. May be the torpedo is a practice round.



yeah i think its a training round...
and they do travel on the surface if fired from surface of the sea.

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




Martian2 said:


> Is it headed to India?
> 
> 
> 
> [Am I going to regret making a little joke? If too many people complain, I'll change it to "headed for Vietnam." That way, only Gambit will be complaining; which he does anyway.]



probably during a training exercise..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

new spy ship??
looks like USS Independence


----------



## no_name

It's no where in the same class as USS Independence. Just testing out the trimaran design, possibly a survey ship of some sort.


----------



## no_name

*More photos of the new FAC for Pakistan.*

PNS AZMAT Fast Attack Craft (Missile) Launched

PNS AZMAT Fast Attack Craft (Missile) Launched ~ Pakistan Military Review
Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Noman Bashir was the Chief Guest at the launching ceremony of the 1st Fast Attack Craft (Missile) being built for Pakistan Navy here at Xingang Shipyard, Tianjin, China.

He said that the project of Fast Attack Craft (Missile) construction represents a quantum leap, not only in Defence Production in naval Sector of Pakistan, but also will meet the long standing operational requirement of Pakistan Navy for the Fast Attack Crafts.

AZMAT Class Fast Attack Craft (Missile) has a crew of 12 to 14 sailors which is less than half that of similar FAC(M). Each FAC(M) will cost of around $50 million each.

PNS AZMAT is speculated to be a 500-600 ton, 60-meter Fast Attack Craft (Missile) which will be equipped with eight C-802A/CSS-N-8 Saccade anti-ship missiles.

First Fast Attack Craft (Missile) will be called AZMAT FAC(M) and it is scheduled to be delivered to Pakistan Navy Fleet by April 2012. These ships will be known as AZMAT Class FAC(M)s in service with Pakistan Navy.

Chief of Naval Staff said that induction of Missile Crafts will supplement Pakistan Navy&#8217;s warfare capabilties He cherished the hard work put in by China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSOC) and Pakistan Navy team in realizing the construction of the ship in a short time.

Admiral Noman Bashir said, &#8220;Pak-China relationship is unique and does not draw any parallel in the world. This relationship over the years has matured in all fields, particularly in defence.&#8221; He said that production of the second Fast Attack Craft (Missile) in Pakistan will also be accomplished with the active help of our Chinese friends.

AZMAT Fast Attack Craft (Missile) is equipped with C802A Surface-to-Surface Anti-Ship Missiles which has a range of 180 kilometers. AZMAT FAC(M) uses latest stealthy features to avoide detection from long ranges. force. Admiral Noman Bashir said that AZMAT FAC(M) is equipped with the high tech weapons and sensors to preform extremely versatile missions.

China Defense Blog: More photos of the new FAC for Pakistan.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know what fighter is to fly off China's new ACC Varyag? And have the naval aviators started their training yet, as anvil aviation is one of the toughest tasks a pilot could ever do? As we all know India has chosen and already started induction of their naval fighter (Mig-29K) and that many IN pilots are already carrier qualified from USN and RuN. Also what helos will operate from the ACC? we know IN will operate SeaKing and later SeaHawk and AEW KIMOVS. And where have the PLA(N) pilots received their training, as China has no experience in naval aviation from ACCs and has no allies to turn to who have, how are they going to learn? Trail and error? This could be disastrous.


----------



## no_name

Top pic seems to be they type of FACs that China is building for Pakistan.
Bottom may be the new revised type 056.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Strategic cooperation pact signed between China institute of atomic energy and Dalian shipbuilding industry co., Ltd.

ÖÐ¹úÔ*×ÓÄÜÔºÓë´óÁ¬´¬²°ÖØ¹¤¼¯ÍÅÇ©ÊðÕ½ÂÔºÏ×÷Ð*Òé-ÖÐ¹úÉè±¸Íø


----------



## yangtomous

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

yangtomous said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------



Awesome boats!

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## houshanghai

thx &#22902;&#22836;&#24635; CG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

No. 5 and 6 is progressing along:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## homing28

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

houshanghai said:


> thx &#22902;&#22836;&#24635; CG


seems like a old news i think twin engin J10 was scrapped in favour of stealth jets ie J20 am i rite?


----------



## oct605032048

homing28 said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------



That's the first 056 and the *12th* 054A.


----------



## Donatello

Man.....awesome boats!

Just imagine what PLAN would be like in the next 10 years!!


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Truly i m also impressed by all those pictures

TARIQ


----------



## no_name

oct605032048 said:


> That's the first 056 and the *12th* 054A.



I thought the first three pics are of a the 4th LPD(?)

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------




no_name said:


> No. 5 and 6 is progressing along:



I've been corrected, apparently these are older pics of the 3rd, 4th type 052c


----------



## oct605032048

no_name said:


> I thought the first three pics are of a the 4th LPD(?)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I've been corrected, apparently these are older pics of the 3rd, 4th type 052c



No. The part of the ship is too small for a 071. It should be the light frigate.


----------



## houshanghai

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> seems like a old news i think twin engin J10 was scrapped in favour of stealth jets ie J20 am i rite?



More pics about the old J10C version CG&#65292; 
What a pity! this nice design of J10C had been canceled due to J20 and J15.
But new J10C's plan will make a fresh start by the rumor.


----------



## houshanghai

J15 FLYING SHARKS


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homing28

2011/10/29

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

houshanghai said:


> More pics about the old J10C version CG&#65292;
> What a pity! this nice design of J10C had been canceled due to J20 and J15.
> But new J10C's plan will make a fresh start by the rumor.


come to think of it J20 is a J10 c based designe but way too awsome.any way the guy who designed and intigrated the 3D pic in real life is a genious.


----------



## no_name

homing28 said:


> 2011/10/29



Looks like Varyag is going out to sea again to me.


----------



## Akasa

houshanghai said:


> More pics about the old J10C version CG&#65292;
> What a pity! this nice design of J10C had been canceled due to J20 and J15.
> But new J10C's plan will make a fresh start by the rumor.



Doesn't Huzhigeng still believe there is J-10C?


----------



## no_name

Varyag as she looked on 1/Nov/2011


----------



## oct605032048

Navy&#8217;s new ships.


----------



## houshanghai

J15 and JL9


----------



## Qasibr

The JL-9 sure looks good with the DSI inlet. I have a question about this aircraft.

Now that it has been announced that China is procuring 250 engines(Ukrainian AI-222) for the L-15 jet, does that imply that the L-15 will be China's main advanced trainer and JL-9 has no prospects?

It wouldn't make alot of sense to have multiple types of advanced trainers.


----------



## applesauce

Qasibr said:


> The JL-9 sure looks good with the DSI inlet. I have a question about this aircraft.
> 
> Now that it has been announced that China is procuring 250 engines(Ukrainian AI-222) for the L-15 jet, does that imply that the L-15 will be China's main advanced trainer and JL-9 has no prospects?
> 
> It wouldn't make alot of sense to have multiple types of advanced trainers.



it could be possible that airforce will use it instead of the navy, or maybe it has another entire role such as light attack rather than trainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homing28




----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

She is sitting lower in the water. According to an experienced poster, she is likely fully fueled and stocked. What is left is probably the rest of the air wing and maybe munitions.


----------



## zcx91529

very very nice pics&#65292;but it would still be a long time before J15's first landing .


----------



## zcx91529

hope we can get pics of 095 like these.


----------



## Manticore

whats its name


----------



## Great China

How many type052c are being built?

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------

Will Shilang ever enter active service? or will be simply a training platform?


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MJaa

*Chinese Shi Lang (Ex-Varyag) Aircraft Carrier On Move
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseLuver



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseLuver



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseLuver



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseLuver



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai

New production PLAN J-15 fighter with WS-10H jet engines






THX mpleio

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

China's Navy Building Strong Submarine Fleet

The Chinese Navy is expected to procure 30 more submarines by 2020 and bring the total from the current 62 to 100 by 2030, Hong Kong's Ming Pao daily reported on Tuesday.

According to the paper, the U.S. has 75 subs, 26 of them deployed in the Asia-Pacific region. China is building up its Navy, including retrofitting its first aircraft carrier. 

Bloomberg News quoted experts as predicting that Asia-Pacific nations will have up to 86 more subs by 2020. 

Beijing is not revealing the cost of the subs, but Macau-based military affairs analyst Huang Dong estimates it at US$200 million per sub or $6 billion for 30.


"The Pentagon and its allies will focus spending on devices able to spot subs even in the noisiest shipping lanes as China's naval build-up heightens tensions with neighboring nations and underscores the need to secure commercial shipping flows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

monitor said:


> China's Navy Building Strong Submarine Fleet
> 
> The Chinese Navy is expected to procure 30 more submarines by 2020 and bring the total from the current 62 to 100 by 2030, Hong Kong's Ming Pao daily reported on Tuesday.
> 
> According to the paper, the U.S. has 75 subs, 26 of them deployed in the Asia-Pacific region. China is building up its Navy, including retrofitting its first aircraft carrier.
> 
> 
> Bloomberg News quoted experts as predicting that Asia-Pacific nations will have up to 86 more subs by 2020.
> 
> Beijing is not revealing the cost of the subs, but Macau-based military affairs analyst Huang Dong estimates it at US$200 million per sub or $6 billion for 30.
> 
> 
> "The Pentagon and its allies will focus spending on devices able to spot subs even in the noisiest shipping lanes as China's naval build-up heightens tensions with neighboring nations and underscores the need to secure commercial shipping flows.



The real fact is that half of China's submarine fleet consist of obsolete submarines like Romeo class and Ming class based on by 1950s Soviet Union design which in turn was based on Nazi Germany's WW2 U-boat type XXI. New submarine acquisitions are meant to replace these old boats which have no modern combat value.

So when 30 new submarines are inducted, some 30 old boats will have to be retired. Which mean there will be no increase in numbers. There is no expansion of submarine fleet, but replacing existing obsolete boats.


----------



## sweetgrape

from a chinese forum:???????15?????__?_?_
Seems that, the plane are ready to fly from Varyag? I don't know whether It is Varyag!! Just Picture.

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

If you are talking about this pic:





It has been confirmed to be a ps.




[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai

no_name said:


> If you are talking about this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been confirmed to be a ps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



actually ,this is a russian aircraft carrier ,a sister-ship of the Varyag,lol


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^That thing is Russian and carrying the SU-33.


----------



## oct605032048

The 12th 054A for the Navy.






---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------


----------



## April.lyrics

houshanghai said:


> actually ,this is a russian aircraft carrier ,a sister-ship of the Varyag,lol



yes.ours have a different top radar from this russian carrier.


----------



## HANI

Chines carrier return after 2nd sea trial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SenLin

Real or Fake? For me, it looks real, but im a noob.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SenLin said:


> Real or Fake? For me, it looks real, but im a noob.



Real, it can be filmed from the satellite.


----------



## no_name

^^^ There is some small difference in the landing lines, also the top search radar seems to be round one.

Waiting for more confirmation.


----------



## no_name

Looks like there is little doubt that the PLAN is going ahead with the type 056, and that she is probably going to look very closely to the illustration.


----------



## oct605032048

no_name said:


> Looks like there is little doubt that the PLAN is going ahead with the type 056, and that she is probably going to look very closely to the illustration.



A pretty small ship. 
How many do you guys think the Navy would build this model, 50 plus?


----------



## HongWu

no_name said:


> Looks like there is little doubt that the PLAN is going ahead with the type 056, and that she is probably going to look very closely to the illustration.


This is great news. Look at the curves, the Type 056 is the stealthiest PLAN warship yet. Obviously it will not have VLS. But from the graphic it has 2 CIWS on port and starboard and one SeaRAM copy facing aft. It looks like it holds 4 or 8 anti-ship missiles as well. It looks like it can do anti-submarine warfare too with a helicopter deck.

China needs 200 of these, fast.


----------



## Speeder 2

SenLin said:


> Real or Fake? For me, it looks real, but im a noob.



The photo appears genuine:

A commercial US satellite company DigitalGlobe said "one of its satellites photographed the carrier December 8 and that an analyst found the image Tuesday while searching through photos."

US satellite gives first glimpse of China's aircraft carrier - Telegraph


----------



## no_name

HongWu said:


> This is great news. Look at the curves, the Type 056 is the stealthiest PLAN warship yet. Obviously it will not have VLS. But from the graphic it has 2 CIWS on port and starboard and one SeaRAM copy facing aft. It looks like it holds 4 or 8 anti-ship missiles as well. It looks like it can do anti-submarine warfare too with a helicopter deck.
> 
> China needs 200 of these, fast.



I don't think there are 2 CIWS on port and starboard, least no the gatling type series. They looked like single barreled 30mm guns to me for engaging smaller ships. Looks like it will also carry 4 anti-ship missiles for bigger opponents.

The two smaller guns will be like those below:


----------



## HongWu

no_name said:


> I don't think there are 2 CIWS on port and starboard, least no the gatling type series. They looked like single barreled 30mm guns to me for engaging smaller ships. Looks like it will also carry 4 anti-ship missiles for bigger opponents.
> 
> The two smaller guns will be like those below:


You are right. There are four missiles in the illustration. IMO, there is space for one additional SeaRAM copy facing stern. That will give close to 360 degree coverage. Right on top of the bridge.

This is truly a moment to be proud, because China has achieve world class standards in corvette class ships. Just the stealth shaping is as advanced as the UK Type 45 destroyer HMS Daring.

IMO, this is the class of vessels that would be the backbone of China's fleet to patrol our maritime periphery like Diaoyutai, Paracels and Spratlys. Our advantage vis-a-vis the USA is China is geographically close, so we can send hundreds of small, densely-packed vessels to the disputed waters to fight while US Navy fights with a heavy blue water navy.

I expect we will see Type 056 mass produced from 2012-2016. Perhaps Type 052C will continue in 2012-2013 and then in 2014 we will switch over to Type 052D air defense destroyer, which should be on-par with world class destroyers like HMS Daring. The Type 052D destroyer and our future carriers should be the backbone of the blue water navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SenLin

Ex-Varyag is out for her 3rd sea-trial.














I find it hard to belief, but maybe they will test landing with J-15 fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

SenLin said:


> I find it hard to belief, but maybe they will test landing with J-15 fighters.



Test landing probably won't occur until later next year.


----------



## SenLin

siegecrossbow said:


> Test landing probably won't occur until later next year.



I think so too.

A first report about 3rd trial.

First Chinese aircraft carrier might soon embark on its third trial at sea - Taipei Times




> According to Chinese media, Peoples Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) pilots conducted a series of low-altitude flybys on carrier-based J-15 aircraft, but no landing on deck was attempted. PLAN pilots have no experience performing difficult landings on an aircraft carrier and have been using concrete structures on land to practice on.






> Unnamed sources said landings could be attempted during the third sea trial. No date has been given yet for the operation.




I'm for one happy that this 3rd started so short after the 2nd trial. Means that it went quite good & that there are no big problems right now. 
But i want that they already rename it.


----------



## SinoChallenger

Looks like things are proceding smoothly. I heard rumors they've tested taking off from the CV. Landing will be the hardest part.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

siegecrossbow said:


> Test landing probably won't occur until later next year.



Do you think why they have brought a fuel tanker during the second sea trial?


----------



## no_name

They could be refuelling helicopters.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

no_name said:


> They could be refuelling helicopters.



According to the insider, it is for J-15.


----------



## sweetgrape

I am back!!


----------



## zoochee

People's Daily has hinted the 3rd sea trial might include flight test, maybe a touch-and-go?

China's carrier on 3rd sea trials - People's Daily Online



> The sea trials will still focus on how the carrier handles, but helicopters should begin landing and taking off from the deck in a prelude to tests for fixed-wing aircraft, said Zhang Yao, senior researcher of the Shanghai Institutes for International Studies and an aircraft carrier expert.
> 
> "The aircraft carrier will have fighting capacity only after the fighters can land and take off from the carrier," Zhang told Shanghai Daily.
> 
> Li Jie, a researcher of the China Navy Military Academy, said the sea trials should involve aircraft flying low over the deck as well as letting their undercarriage touch the deck in preparation for actual landings.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Type 052C 171 Haikou

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Nice please post some more and I will update Chinese Army thread.


----------



## sweetgrape

052C in building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Three 054A in building

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Two submarine support ship in building!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Dalian Shipyard: China's first indigenous aircraft carrier???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## teddy

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Dalian Shipyard: China's first indigenous aircraft carrier???


It is more likely a helicopter carrier&#12290;
Or a ship use for paving cable under ocean.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

teddy said:


> It is more likely a helicopter carrier&#12290;
> Or a ship use for paving cable under ocean.



You don't need the ski-jump for a helicopter carrier.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Even the bulbous bow looks similar to that of Ulyanovsk.


----------



## sweetgrape

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You don't need the ski-jump for a helicopter carrier.


But, frankly, I doubt our own helicopter, Our helicopter is our weakness, even WZ-10 is in service, but as a whole, we maybe wait more than 10 years to change the status quo!!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sweetgrape said:


> But, frankly, I doubt our own helicopter, Our helicopter is our weakness, even WZ-10 is in service, but as a whole, we maybe wait more than 10 years to change the status quo!!



It is starting to get better, let's see in another 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SenLin

Apparently, Ex-Varyag back from her 3rd trial.









What is this yellow thing on deck?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

z-8 AWACS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

SenLin said:


> Apparently, Ex-Varyag back from her 3rd trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this yellow thing on deck?



I think it maybe some vehicle to pull the aircraft.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

oct605032048 said:


> I think it maybe some vehicle to pull the aircraft.



Same for the US carrier, this is a way to prevent it to get stranded in the shallow water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

HQ video of chines AC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Two Type 093 SSNs being spotted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China's nuclear and conventional attack submarines*





Type 093 Shang-class Nuclear Attack Submarine (SSN)





Type 039 Song-class Diesel-electric Attack Submarine




Yuan-class SSKs represent the new generation of PLA Navy conventional attack submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

The arresting gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## houshanghai

Chinese Aircraft Carrier with Patriotic Song






thx to goodboy


And the name of the most famous china patriotic song was called "ode to the Motherland "&#27468;&#21809;&#31062;&#22269;





Ode to the Motherland &#27468;&#21809;&#31062;&#22269;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

new pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

from military magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Martian2 said:


> *China's nuclear and conventional attack submarines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 093 Shang-class Nuclear Attack Submarine (SSN)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 039 Song-class Diesel-electric Attack Submarine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuan-class SSKs represent the new generation of PLA Navy conventional attack submarines.



I heard that the Type 094 is the Type 092G, while the real Type 094 has 16 missiles and no hump.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

054A ship comannder centre


----------



## razgriz19

checking for debris on deck!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## razgriz19

ballistic missile sub!






SPECIAL FORCES

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

094B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI

Song Class running naked.


----------



## no_name

SinoSoldier said:


> 094B



Looks more like a Kilo to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

no_name said:


> Looks more like a Kilo to me.



ChineseTiger1986, what's your opinion?


----------



## Martian2

Kilo has distinctive white round circle





Photograph posted by SinoSoldier

I agree with No_name, because of an apparent flattened white circle on the sub in the photograph posted by SinoSoldier. Also, the overall sub shape looks similar. Look at the front upper-hull's triangular taper. It's practically identical.


----------



## Sasquatch

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SenLin

&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#27597;&#33258;&#20027;&#21160;&#21147;&#33322;&#34892;&#39318;&#26333;&#20809;


This video shows China's ex-Varyag more or less moving on it's on, without any Tugboats.
But without power from the engine.


----------



## Martian2

Upgraded Type 092 Xia-class nuclear ballistic missile submarine (SSBN)

http://cnair.top81.cn/han_xia_kilo_song.htm

"The single Xia class SSBN (*Type 092G*/09II, 6,500t dived) was seen during the military parade in April 2009. This modernization project included a new black paint, a new bow mounted sonar (H/SQG-262B), a redesigned casing housing longer missile launch tubes, plus upgraded combat control systems for launching new SLBMs. Initially armed with 12 JL-1 (CSS-N-3) SLBMs (inertial guidance to 1,700km with a single 1.25MT nuclear warhead, improved version has a range of 2,500km), *it is now believed to carry the new JL-2 SLBMs (CSS-NX-4, with 3 or 4 MIRV at 90kT each, range 8,000km).*
...
Instead, it has become a valuable testbed for PLAN to shape its tactics and strategies for modern SSBN warfare since the first successful test fire of JL-1 SLBM in 1988. It was reported that a JL-2 SLBM was successfully test-fired from 406 on June 16, 2005."

[Note: Thank you to Greyboy2 for the picture.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

"Chinese Type 039G Song-class No. 314 naval submarine docks at the Ngong Shuen Chau naval base in Hong Kong."

A Type 039G Song-class diesel-electric submarine is quiet, because it has a modern teardrop hull shape, engine mounted on shock absorbers, and anechoic tiles. Apparently, a Song-class submarine was sufficiently quiet to approach undetected within 5 nautical miles of the American carrier USS Kitty Hawk.

----------

Type 039 submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The _*Type 039*_ submarine (NATO code name *Song class*) is a class of diesel-electric submarines of the People's Liberation Army Navy. *The class is the first to be fully developed within China and also the first Chinese submarine to use the modern teardrop hull shape.*
...
Designed for attacking both other submarines and surface ships with torpedoes, the submarine uses a modern teardrop-shape hull for underwater performance. The hull incorporates four rudders and is propelled by a single propeller. For quieter operation, the *engine was mounted with shock absorbers* and the hull is plated in rubber tiles for sound deadening.
...
Improvements led to the specification for the Type 039G, which became the bulk of production, with seven of the type entering service. Elimination of the stepped design for the conning tower is the primary visual cue for identification of the G variant.
...
Possible incidents

*On October 26, 2006, a Chinese Song class submarine is said to have "popped up" and "surfaced within firing range of its torpedoes and missiles before being detected" within 5 nautical miles (9 km) of the carrier USS Kitty Hawk while she was operating in the Pacific Ocean.*[1]"


----------



## Martian2

Z-9C navalized helicopter

Harbin Z-9 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The naval version introduced in the 1990s is known as the Z-9C. As well as SAR (search and rescue) and ASW (anti-submarine warfare) duties, the Z-9C can be fitted with an X-band KLC-1 surface search radar to detect surface targets beyond the range of shipborne radar systems.[3]
...
Z-9EC: ASW variant produced for the Pakistan Naval Air Arm. Configured with pulse-compression radar, low frequency dipping sonar, radar warning receiver and doppler navigation system, it is also armed with torpedoes for use aboard Pakistan Navy's F-22P Zulfiquar class frigates.[4][5]"

[Note: Thank you to Greyboy2 for the picture.]


----------



## Martian2

*American defense equipment jamming, overheating, out of ammo, or overwhelmed*

My following post is a concise argument for the vulnerability of an U.S. carrier battle group. I intentionally restricted the discussion to China's defensive strategy.

For the sake of brevity, I had decided not to pursue the issues of U.S. defense equipment jamming, overheating, and running out of ammo. For example, an American CIWS is useless if it jams, overheats, runs out of ammo, or is overwhelmed by simultaneous incoming missiles (e.g. it can only defend against one missile at a time).

----------

China's Blitzkrieg on U.S. Carrier





*A symbol of power or a sitting duck in Chinese waters? You decide.*
[A handout picture from U.S. Navy dated Feb. 21, 2007, shows the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis as it conducts operations in the Persian Gulf. (Credit: Agence France-Presse/Getty Images)]

In case anyone missed it, here's my blitzkrieg assault on a carrier force. The converse is also true. A defender can use the same strategy and tactics on a future Chinese carrier battle group. The strategy is to overwhelm the limited defense capabilities of a carrier group and to give them little time to react.

If I were a Chinese general, I believe I can sink the U.S. Navy if they come within range of my weapons.

I would use a combined attack. All attacks will be coordinated to arrive near-simultaneously at the target. I would designate a salvo of 50 ASBMs (i.e. anti-ship ballistic missiles) per carrier and 10 ASBMs per Aegis destroyer. I would simultaneously send swarms of CJ-10 cruise missiles at the U.S. ships. I would also deploy salvos of Chinese Exocets (i.e. C-802s). On the sea, I would send groups of "Type 022 (Houbei Class) Fast Attack Missile Crafts." Finally, I would send swarms of attack submarines (i.e. Type 093 Shangs, Yuans, Songs, and Kilos) to fire Yu-6 (i.e. Mark 48-class) torpedoes at the U.S. ships.

*If the U.S. Navy can survive a sustained, concentrated, and simultaneous bombardment from space (ballistic missiles), air (anti-ship missiles), sea-skimming missiles, and underwater torpedoes then they truly are the best in the world. If not, the U.S. Navy will be at the bottom of the Pacific Ocean.* If the U.S. wants to bully China, they can expect China to hit the U.S. Navy with everything in the Chinese arsenal. The U.S. has never been tested by a massive combined attack. There is a good chance the U.S. Navy will not survive.

As soon as they are available, China's Tomahawk-class CJ-10 cruise missiles will be supplemented by stealthy HN-2000 cruise missiles. Notably, the HN-2000 has a "supersonic terminal flight phase" to apply even more pressure on the target carrier group.

http://project2049.net/documents/assassin_...ise_missile.pdf

"Global Strike and the Chinese Anti-Ship Cruise Missile: HN-2000

China is currently developing its next-generation cruise missile, the Hong Niao-2000 (HN-2000). This missile will reportedly be equipped with millimeter wave radar, infrared image mapping, laser radar, synthetic-aperture radar (SAR) and the Chinese Beidou satellite guidance system, for accuracies of 1-3 meters. *This missile will also incorporate the latest stealth technologies* and have a *supersonic terminal flight phase*, with an expected range of 4,000km.





Test-firing of C-802 cruise missile on a target ship

----------

One more thing, as soon as China's UAVs (i.e. unmanned aerial vehicles) and/or stealth UAVs with air-to-surface missiles are ready, I would throw them into the mix as well. This will continue the strategy of creating maximum pressure, complexity, and chaos within a small time-window.

China plans to export Advanced UAV, carrying with air-surface missiles*|*China Military Power Mashup

"China plans to export Advanced UAV, carrying with air-surface missiles
Posted on 31 January 2010 by admin

Feb.01 (China Military Power Reporting by Johanthan Weng) &#8212; Recently, Xi&#8217;an Modern Control Technology Institute was successfully passed a design review of missile and parts used by an unmanned reconnaissance and attack aircraft, by the Project Management Department of AVIC. This event tells a truth that the Xi&#8217;an Modern Control Technology Institute have made a major breakthrough in the field of Attacking UAV development.

The institute self-financed and carried out three projects development. Especially, the distinguished performance of UAV in counter-terrorism, targeted killings, maintaining border stability has been dig out. At present, the reconnaissance-attack UAV made by this institute has successfully air-launched missile and hit the target for the first time in China. The unmanned surveillance attack aircraft for PLA will be formally engineering projected. The variant type of similar UAV has been signed exportation agreement for expanding overseas market."

----------

China's C-802 or "Chinese Exocet" anti-ship missile

China has many options in repelling hostile capital ships in her waters. Let's look at some of the more obvious choices.

Option #1: Attack with land-based or ship-fired sea-skimming C-802/"Chinese Exocet."

The following video is a live-fire comparison test of China's C-801 (e.g. a progenitor of the C-802) and France's Exocet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCeTYbMty1U&feature=related

----------

China's deadly Yu-6 torpedo/reverse-engineered Mark 48 heavyweight torpedo

China's Option #2: Use a conventionally-powered or nuclear attack submarine to fire a keel-breaker Yu-6/Mark 48 heavyweight torpedo.

The power of a single Yu-6/Mark 48 torpedo can be seen in the following video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y863lraJ3F4
"paradisedriver &#8212; August 01, 2008 &#8212; *Training exercise video showing a "kill" in one shot.*"





Yu-6 heavyweight torpedo

Yu-6 torpedo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Yu-6 torpedo
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Yu-6 (&#40060;-6) torpedo is the Chinese equivalent of the Mark 48 torpedo. In addition to wire and active / passive homing guidance, wake homing guidance is also incorporated.* Many domestic Chinese sources have claimed that Yu-6 torpedo is in the same class as the Mk 48 Mod. 4 torpedo, but official information of Yu-6 torpedo released by the Chinese government is limited and such claim thus cannot be confirmed by sources outside China."

----------

China's anti-ship ballistic missile (i.e. ASBM) with incoming Mach 10 warhead

Based on 50 years of missile-technology mastery, China has recently developed a third option: the anti-ship ballistic missile (i.e. ASBM) with an incoming Mach 10 warhead.





China's ASBMs

I don't know whether the following land-based test was conducted with a kinetic or High-Explosive warhead. However, if an aircraft carrier gets hit, it looks like it will be out of commission.





Simulated ASBM strikes on aircraft carrier deck mock-up on land.

http://defensetech.org/2010/06/30/china-to...fourth-of-july/

"Marvel · 1 week ago
If somebody could clarify, the ASBM would not be a unitary warhead, correct? I remember reading somewhere that it may be a sort of cluster munition designed to puncture the carrier deck with flechettes, rendering it inoperable."

----------

A single hit means catastrophe

I believe the odds favor the attacker. Only one or two missiles need to get past the defender to cause severe damage and create massive confusion/panic. One Yu-6 torpedo (i.e. a clone of the Mark 48 heavyweight torpedo) can split a destroyer in half.

While a massive combined and simultaneous attack is logical and predictable, I am not aware of anyone claiming a 100 percent full-proof U.S. defense system. Also, China has the capability to launch thousands of missiles and torpedoes at targeted capital ships. It is not just a matter of surviving the first wave. The defenders must survive a sustained attack; without fail.

It is my judgment that when a defender faces an attacker with technological-proximity, the odds are heavily in favor of the attacker. I have read the U.S. strategy is to avoid serious risk to its capital ships. As I understand it, the current plan is to outfit American submarines with conventional tomahawk cruise missiles and threaten to launch many of them at China during a war.

The U.S. wants to be the attacker and shift the burden of defense onto China. The U.S. capital ships will be kept safely out of the strike range of Chinese missiles and quiet diesel submarines with Yu-6 torpedoes lurking near China.

----------

HEAT, cluster bombs, EMP, or thermobaric? What is your preference?

Asia Times Online :: China News, China Business News, Taiwan and Hong Kong News and Business.

"The outcome of a simulation published by Orbis, an American journal on international relations and US foreign policy, clearly did its job in making military circles uneasy. After a hit by a Dong Feng 21D, it took the nuclear-powered supercarrier USS George Washington a mere 20 minutes to sink.

The DF-21D, as the missile is commonly called, is a modification of a solid-propellant, single-warhead medium-range ballistic missile that China has been working on since the late 1960s. The newest version, also going under the North Atlantic Treaty Organization reporting name CSS-5 Mod-4, is believed to come with the unique feature that it can target a moving aircraft carrier as far away as 3,000 kilometers from a land-based mobile launcher.

Enabled by this new weapon, China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) hopes to gain the option to control the West Pacific from land, as opposed to engaging with the US Navy in sea battles that China would be unlikely to win. If the DF-21D is really as sophisticated as has been widely speculated, the US would have to risk its neck when coming to South Korea's, Japan's or Taiwan's aid in the event of Chinese military aggression.

It can safely be assumed that a fair portion of Washington's military strategies would be rendered useless it the US were to lose the ability to securely travel anywhere using aircraft carriers from which jet fighters start their devastatingly precise bombing campaigns - as has been seen in the wars against Serbia and Saddam Hussein's Iraq.

Like the DF-21D's earliest predecessor, the German V-2, a long-range World War II ballistic missile that the Nazis called a Wunderwaffe, China's anti-ship ballistic missile remains shrouded in mystery. Military experts from Washington to Taipei have been left guessing its exact capabilities. It is suggested that the missile's high-angle re-entry into the atmosphere, as well as its speed, make it almost impossible to defend against.

*What further worries American defense analysts is that the Chinese apparently have the advantage of being able to screw on almost anything that's found in the PLA's warhead arsenals, such as HEAT shells, which are extremely efficient at penetrating steel, as well as cluster bombs, which eject smaller sub-munitions.*

*The Chinese could even destroy their opponents' electronic control systems - critical to the operation of ground vehicles and aircraft - by producing damaging current and voltage surges with the help of electromagnetic pulse bombs loaded into the DF-21D. Yet another option would be to fit a missile with a thermobaric fuel-air bomb. This warhead produces a blast wave of a very long duration, a feature that is useful in military applications where the attacker aims to increase the number of casualties and cause greater damage to infrastructure.*

As a strong indication of how serious the US sees the threat of China's missiles, US Defense Secretary Robert Gates recently lamented that the DF-21D 'has the ability to disrupt [American] freedom of movement and narrow our strategic options'."

[Note: I have compiled my arguments for the new members on the forum to bring everyone up to speed.]

----------

China can change/destabilize the military balance in East Asia through nuclear or non-nuclear means. Here is a follow-up on the non-nuclear aspect of China's ASBM (i.e. anti-ship ballistic missile) affecting U.S. military strategy and planning.

Though Defense Secretary Robert Gates never mentions China by name, he has raised the prospect of moving away from a carrier-centric Navy because of China's development of asymmetric weapons to defeat U.S. carriers.

New Wars
"May 7, 2010 ... *Speech by Secretary of Defense Robert M. Gates at the Navy* .... *why the Navy needs to rethink its carrier centric policy in this new era* .... this year said the move would put carrier procurement on &#8220;a more fiscally sustainable path .... Or the cruises could drain away ships, money and sailors given ..."

Gates To Navy: Anchors Away - IBD - Investors.com

"Gates To Navy: Anchors Away
Posted 06:16 PM ET





Four Chinese submarines lead 56 destroyers, frigates, missile boats, subs and planes off the port of Qingdao in April 2009 after tensions flared with the U.S. in the South China Sea. (Photo credit: AFP/Getty Images/Newscom)

Military Advantage: *Our defense secretary proposes doing what no other foreign adversary has done: sink the U.S. Navy. We don't need those billion-dollar destroyers, he says. Meanwhile, the Chinese navy rushes to fill the vacuum.*

Once Britannia ruled the waves, later to be replaced by America and its Navy. From the Battle of Midway to President Reagan's 600-ship fleet that helped win the Cold War, naval supremacy has been critical to the protection and survival of our nation.

Which is why we find the *recent remarks of Defense Secretary Robert Gates to the Navy League at the Sea-Air-Space expo so disturbing. He seems to think naval supremacy is a luxury we can't afford* and that, like every other aspect of our military, an already shrunken U.S. Navy needs to downsize.

"As we learned last year, you don't necessarily need a billion-dollar guided missile destroyer to chase down and deal with a bunch of teenage pirates wielding AK-47s and RPGs (rocket-propelled grenades)," Gates quipped.

We are not laughing.

Pubescent pirates aren't the only threat we face. Last month, a Chinese naval task force from the East Sea Fleet &#8212; including the imposing Sovremenny-class guided missile destroyers, frigates and submarines &#8212; passed through the Miyako Strait near Okinawa, a move that sent shock waves through Japan.

The exercise took place just days after warships from the North Sea Fleet returned from what China's army-navy called "confrontation exercises" in the South China Sea.

*"Do we really need 11 carrier strike groups for another 30 years when no other country has more than one?" Gates asked.* The answer is yes. Our national interests are global, in every ocean. Some will be in port, and others will be meeting commitments from the Persian Gulf to the Taiwan Strait.

It's well to consider the "new challenges," as Gates put it, in the form of anti-ship missiles in the hands of the Lebanese Shiite militia Hezbollah or the threat posed by Iran's arsenal of missiles, mines and speed boats near the Strait of Hormuz. But new challenges don't make the old ones go away. We must be prepared to meet them all.

*"At the end of the day, we have to ask whether this nation can really afford a Navy that relies on $3 billion to $6 billion destroyers, $7 billion submarines and $11 billion carriers," Gates said.
*
The question is whether we can afford not to. Defense, unlike health care, is a constitutional imperative."

Defense.gov Speech:

U.S. Department of Defense
Office of the Assistant Secretary of Defense (Public Affairs)
Speech

"Naval War College (Newport, RI)
*As Delivered by Secretary of Defense Robert M. Gates*, Newport, RI, Friday, April 17, 2009

Good morning. It&#8217;s a real pleasure to be here for my first visit as secretary to the Naval War College. Based on the weather I&#8217;m thinking I may move the Pentagon here.
...
In this respect, it is important to keep some perspective. For example, as much as the U.S. Navy has shrunk since the end of the Cold War, in terms of tonnage, its battle fleet, by one estimate, is still larger than the next 13 navies combined &#8211; and 11 of those 13 navies are U.S. allies or partners. In terms of capabilities, the over-match is even greater. No country in the rest of the world has anything close to the reach and firepower to match a carrier strike group. And the United States has and will maintain eleven until at least 2040. I might also note that we have a number of Expeditionary Strike Groups and will in the not-too-distant future will be able to carry the F-35.

Potential adversaries are well-aware of this fact, which is why, despite significant naval modernization programs underway in some countries, *no one intends to bankrupt themselves by challenging the U.S. to a shipbuilding competition* akin to the Dreadnought arms race prior to World War I. *Instead, we&#8217;ve seen their investments in weapons geared to neutralize our advantages &#8211; to deny the U.S. military freedom of movement and action while potentially threatening our primary means of projecting power: our bases, sea and air assets, and the networks that support them.*

*This is a particular concern with aircraft carriers and other large, multi-billion dollar blue-water surface combatants &#8211; where the loss of even one ship would be a national catastrophe. We know other nations are working on ways to thwart the reach and striking power of the U.S. battle fleet &#8211; whether by producing stealthy submarines in quantity or developing anti-ship missiles with increasing range and accuracy. We ignore these developments at our peril.*

The Royal Navy&#8217;s greatest defeat in World War II &#8211; the sinking of the capital ships H.M.S. Repulse and the brand new Prince of Wales by Japanese aircraft just days after Pearl Harbor &#8211; was due in part to a command with little appreciation for air power, and in particular the threat posed by a single, air-delivered torpedo."


----------



## aimarraul

Happy New Year

11th 











13th





15th

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

The rendering of 054C.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

sweetgrape said:


> The rendering of 054C.



What a fanboy dream. 054B isn't even built yet


----------



## Martian2

"Chinese Type 039G Song-class No. 314 naval submarine docks at the Ngong Shuen Chau naval base in Hong Kong."

1. Modern teardrop hull shape

2. Engine mounted on shock absorbers

3. Anechoic tiles. "Internet-source photos of Type 039s under construction also show Chinese mastery of advanced multi-layer rubber/polymer hull coatings that greatly reduce hull-radiated noise while also limiting the effectiveness of active-sonar detection."

4. "Large asymmetrical seven-bladed skewed propeller" to reduce cavitation

5. Diesel-electric engine design "insulates the noisy diesel engines from the pressure hull, making the submarine quieter." A diesel-electric submarine can "operate virtually silently while on battery power."

6. Tight tolerances during manufacturing by using advanced Chinese 7-axis machine tools. "It probably should be noted that blade noise among Soviet/Russian submarine types dropped dramatically after Japanese electronics company Toshiba and Norwegian company Kongsberg sold advanced milling machinery and control equipment to the USSR in the mid 1980s."

References:

a. Type 039 submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia [1,2,3]

b. International Assessment and Strategy Center > Research > Top Ten Chinese Military Modernization Developments (see section VIII) [3; second sentence]

c. Chinese Navy [3,4]

d. http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ship/systems/propellers-supercavitating.htm [4; reduce cavitation]

e. Submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia [5; first sentence]

f. http://www.hsdl.org/?view&did=445936 (p. 29) [5; second sentence]

g. HarpGamer > Tactics 101: Anti-Submarine Warfare - Part 3 (see _Target Identification_) [6; second sentence]

----------

From my April 14, 2011 post:

*China's CKX5680 Digitally Controlled 7-axis Contour Milling Machine*






The Wuhan Heavy Industry Corp. just made a breakthrough in an 863 Project. This is the CKX5680 Digitally Controlled 7-axis Contour Milling machine. This is significant as it is specialised in building ship propellers, like this one, for aircraft carriers and submarines. It is much more precise than 5-axis machines.

[Note: Thank you to "pugachev_diver" for the post.]

----------





Type 039 Song-class submarine with asymmetric seven-bladed skewed propeller to reduce cavitation


----------



## tomluter

"Yuan (&#65509;&#65289;" class, the new-gen conventional submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tomluter

The new conventional ballistic missile lauch tested submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

type 056 Corvette:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

The 4th 071.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

Navy's Aegis Fleet in Shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

oct605032048 said:


> Navy's Aegis Fleet in Shipyard.



The left one is the first Type 052D with 96 VLS and 10000 ton weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

At 0:33 in the video, the Type 054A Jiangkai II-class frigate opens its 32-cell hot-launched VLS hatches (which carry HQ-16 surface-to-air missiles)!


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

^impressive ships, congrats and well done


----------



## Sasquatch

More coming.


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## IronsightSniper

Nice pics. Doing the math, it's radar's mast is at a height of 28 m.


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

Got to update all 3 .


----------



## Sasquatch

Type 54A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Got a ton of pictures on my computer but hard time uploading.


----------



## oct605032048

Navy's 11th batch of anti-pirate fleet is going to the sea tomorrow!

Qingdao






Yantai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Shi Lang with J-15 and Z-8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Greater China

*North Sea Fleet (NSF) carries out first escort mission*

After two years of refit, 052 Luhu class DDG 113 is ready for action in the Gulf of Aden. Once the most powerful warship in the Chinese navy, this one is actually smaller than the Type054 frigate "Yantai", accommodating her in this deployment.



> *North Sea Fleet carries out first escort mission*
> 
> (Source: PLA Daily) 2012-02-28
> 
> The 11th naval escort taskforce of the Navy of the Chinese Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) set sail from a naval port in Jiaozhou Bay of Qingdao, east Chinas Shandong province, at 10:00 of February 27, 2012.
> 
> The 11th naval escort taskforce of the Navy of the Chinese Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) set sail from a naval port of Qingdao, east Chinas Shandong province, on February 27 for the Gulf of Aden and the waters off the Somali coast to replace the 10th Chinese naval escort taskforce for escort missions. This is the first time for the North Sea Fleet to participate in the escort mission since the PLA Navy carried out the escort mission in December 2008.
> 
> It is learned that the 11th Chinese naval escort taskforce is composed of the Qingdao guided missile destroyer, the Yantai guided missile frigate and the Weishan Lake comprehensive supply ship, with 2 ship-borne helicopters, 70 servicemen for special operation and over 800 people in total.
> 
> The Qingdao guided missile destroyer has taken part in over 50 major combat readiness exercises since it entered service in 1995. It has visited 19 ports of 17 countries on behalf of the PLA Navy, and is known as the diplomatic star ship. The Yantai guided missile frigate with a side number of 538 was commissioned in 2011 and boasts strong air-defense and anti-ship capabilities. The Weishan Lake comprehensive supply ship is a large supply ship independently designed and manufactured by China with a 23,000-tonnage displacement and used for ocean replenishment. It has successively engaged in escort missions of the 1st, the 2nd, the 5th and the 6th Chinese naval escort taskforces.
> 
> By Chen Dianhong and Mi Jinguo











































China Defense Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Greater China

*Improved living conditions on PLAN ships*

Saturday, March 3, 2012

For the past number of years, China has always made the announcement that it is using the increased defense budget to not only pay for purchases and training, but also to raise the wages and living standard of the armed forces. The latter point often gets ignored by the China threat crowd, but I think it's something important to look at.

Kanwa defence has often talked about the much more significant improvements in the PLA living quarters compared to that of India's armed forces. It really is a stark contrast when one considers the amount of investment both countries spend on procuring new weapons.

The improved wages and living condition of PLA service members is a general reflection on the changing dynamics of the Chinese society. As a result of the vastly improved quality of lives in China, PLA also has to improve its living conditions to attract new recruits. When one considers that PLAN is shifting toward a blue water style navy, PLAN sailors will have to spend longer time away from home than ever before. As with the other three services, PLAN is looking to recruit higher educated and more technologically proficient personnel in order to operate the newer ships that it has been building. The recruitment process cannot be easy for PLAN. Not only does it have to compete with all of the companies around the country, but it also has to compete with the other three services of PLA. There is already a growing population crisis in China due to the extremely tilted male to female ratio of the current generation of youth. The increasingly blue water demand for PLAN will result in longer trips away from home for the sailors. The life style of having to spend long period away from home naval base is not appealing to most young men, who have to think about finding wives. As a result of this, PLAN has moved away from Soviet style of treating sailors like robots to actually allowing sailors to have more enjoyment on ships. If they do not do this, PLAN would have a really hard time to retain the NCOs that it recruited. Chinese news websites have documented the improvements in sleeping areas, seating and food for submarines and other ships that are making long deployments. We have seen pictures of larger basketball courts and improved cafeteria on Type 071 LPDs. The most interesting part of this movement is the commissioning of the No. 88 Life Style ship as shown below.






Since China does not have any official overseas naval base, No. 88 was launched to address crew fatigue. It should also be able to give sailors medical attention. While this is not as luxurious as a cruise ship, it is still quite an interesting ship.

First we have special female cabin with more spaces and head board that can be lowered to become a desk.






Other cabins come in the form of high quality single person cabin, single person cabin, 2 people cabin, 4 people cabin and 6 people cabin. Some cabins apparently also hold retractable hammocks (for additional personnel I guess).






They have the first ever super market on a PLAN ship. Aside from this, they also having automated vending machines.






I think I may have seen work out room like this on Type 071, but this is probably the largest one on any PLAN ships.






We have a modern conference room that can hold 200 people. With advanced audio visual equipment equipment, this can achieve multiple purposes: to organize cultural and sports party, serve as a maritime cinema. You can also unicom via video transmission system to the main compartment of the ship with a remote network information sharing.






It has a large multipurpose cafeteria. 






And finally, it even has a cafe on board.






So, the living conditions on PLAN is definitely improving. While this "life style" ship is an anomaly, we should see more living style improvements and food quality improvements on PLAN war ships in the future. That not only increases the morale of sailors, but also will help PLAN recruit and retain college grads.

China Air and Naval Power Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

071 LPD, 999 Ship and its hovercraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

*Speculation on future Chinese vessels *

Not sure how credible this is. Below is the likely changes to the PLAN major surface combatant ship fleet:

includes destroyers and frigates, ACs/flattops and ships like the type 071 are not counted, Ships like the 065 corvette are also not counted. 



> DDG1, etc., refers to the destroyer flotillas
> 
> DDG1 = 1 Destroyer Flotilla Qingdao-Jiaonan
> DDG2 = 2 Destroyer Flotilla Zhanjiang
> DDG3 = 3 Destroyer Flotilla Zhoushan-Dinghai
> DDG6 = 6 Destroyer Flotilla Zhoushan-Dinghai
> DDG9 = 9 Destroyer Flotilla Yulin
> DDG 10 10 Destroyer Flotilla Lushun
> 
> The unit referred to as the Gulf of Tonkin frigate group does not properly speaking exist today. JIANGHU I/II 551, 552, 553, 554, 555, 557 belong to 2 Destroyer Flotilla&#8217;s 18 Frigate Squadron at Zhanjiang (or rather, 554 and 557 belonged until they were sold to Burma).
> 
> The Shanghai frigate group is 8 (Independent) Frigate Squadron at Shanghai-Wusong
> The Fujian frigate group is 3 (Ind) Frigate Squadron at Ningde
> The South China Sea frigate group is 2 (Ind) Frigate Squadron at Shantou.



Also it seems that the number of surface combat ships would be more or less remain the same size but modernising overall. Total tonnage would increase quite a bit though.

=================================================================

(First row: retiring ship, second row comissioned ship, 3rd row det

2012 131(Served 35 years) 107&#65288;36 &#65289; 515&#65288;37&#65289;516(37)
150 151(2 type 052C) 546 547(2 type 054A)
Handing over to DDG6, DDG1 525 526 move to DDG10

2013 108&#65288;33)132&#65288;33&#65289; 517&#65288;36&#65289;511&#65288;35)----------------
152 153&#65288;2 type 052C) 550&#65288;054A)------------------
Handing over to DDG6, DDG1 548 549 to DDG3 

2014 162&#65288;35) 133&#65288;31&#65289;134&#65288;30&#65289;512(36) 513(37)
-------172 173&#65288;2 type 052C&#65289;572&#65288;054A) -------------
handing over to DDG9, 168 move to DDG10

2015 163&#65288;33&#65289;514&#65288;36&#65289;518&#65288;36&#65289;519&#65288;36)----------------
573 574 &#65288;2 type 054A)------------------------------
Handing over to DDG9, 169 move to DDG2

2016 109&#65288;34&#65289;551&#65288;36&#65289;552&#65288;36)---------------------------
117&#65288;type 052D,6800T&#65289;575&#65288;054A)---------------
Handing over to DDG1, DDG9

2017 110&#65288;33&#65289;164&#65288;30&#65289;533&#65288;35&#65289; 534&#65288;34)--------------
118 119 &#65288;2 type 052D) ------------------------------
handing over to DDG1, 115 116 move to DDG10

2018 535&#65288;32&#65289;543&#65288;33&#65289;553&#65288;33&#65289;554&#65288;32&#65289;--------------
101&#65288;type 058 destroyer&#65292;9900T) 120&#65288;052D&#65289;--------------
Handing to DDG9, DDG1 169 move to DDG10

2019 536&#65288;32&#65289;545&#65288;32&#65289;555&#65288;32)---------------------------
102&#65288;058&#65289;154&#65288;052D)-----------------------------
handing over to DDG9, DDG6 

2020 165&#65288;31&#65289;537&#65288;30&#65289;557&#65288;32&#65289;--------------------------
103&#65288;058&#65289;155&#65288;052D)-----------------------------
Handing over to DDG9, DDG6 170 move to DDG2

2021 166&#65288;30&#65289;539&#65288;29&#65289; 540&#65288;29)--------------------------
104&#65288;058&#65289;156&#65288;052D)-----------------------------
handing over to DDG9, DDG6 171 move to DDG2

2022 541&#65288;29&#65289;542&#65288;28&#65289;--------------------------------------
105&#65288;058)157&#65288;052D) -------------------------
Handing over to DDG6 

2023 558&#65288;30&#65289;559&#65288;29)---------------------------------------
106&#65288;058&#65289;501&#65288;059 Gas turbine large frigate&#65292;5100T)------------
Handing over to DDG6, DDG3 

2024 560&#65288;30&#65289;561&#65288;30)---------------------------------------
107(058) 502(059)---------------------------------
Handing over to DDG6, DDG3

2025 562&#65288;30&#65289;563&#65288;30&#65289;--------------------------------------
108&#65288;058&#65289;503 504&#65288;2 type 059&#65289;-------------------
Handing over to DDG6, DDG3 

Ships retired from 2012-2020 are due to having served overtime&#65292;Normal replacement starts from 2020. Focusing on replacing GGD9 before 2020, and DDG6 by 2025.

2026 112&#65288;32&#65289; 113&#65288;30&#65289; 
174 175( 2type 052D&#65289; 505&#65288;059&#65289; 
handing over to DDG9 DDG10 172 173 move to DDG2

2027 521&#65288;29&#65289; 522&#65288;28&#65289; 
176 177&#65288;2 type 052D) 506(059) 
handing over to DDG9 DDG10

2028 523&#65288;29&#65289; 524(28) 
507 508(2 type 059&#65289; 
handing over to DDG10 

2029 167(30) 136(30) 137(29) 
509 510(2 type 059&#65289; 
Handing over to DDG2 

2030 564&#65288;30&#65289; 565&#65288;30&#65289; 
511 512&#65288;2 type 059&#65289; 
Handing over to DDG2

2031 565(29) 566(29) 
109(058) 121 122(2 type 052D&#65289; 
Handing over to DDG1 DDG10

2032 168&#65288;28&#65289; 169&#65288;28&#65289; 525&#65288;27&#65289; 
110&#65288;058&#65289; 123 124&#65288;2 type 052D&#65289; 
Handing over to DDG1 DDG10

2033 115&#65288;27&#65289; 116&#65288;27&#65289; 526&#65288;27&#65289; 
111&#65288;058&#65289; 513 514&#65288;2 type 059&#65289; 
Handing over to DDG1 DDG2 572 573 move to DDG6 150 151 move to DDG3 

2034 138&#65288;29&#65289; 139&#65288;28&#65289; 527&#65288;30&#65289; 
112&#65288;058&#65289; 515 516&#65288;2 type 059&#65289; 
Handing over to DDG1 DDG2 574 575 move to DDG6 152 153 move to DDG3

2035 170 &#65288;30&#65289; 171&#65288;30&#65289; 528&#65288;30&#65289; 
178&#65288;052D&#65289; 179&#65288;052D&#65289; 
handing over to DDG2 

In those 10 years the 13 transitional/foreign bought destroyers will be decommissioned&#65292;as well as 12 Jianghus abd the (2) type 054, replaced by large D medium F.

2015 Fleet
DDG10 109 110 164 168 525 526 527 528
DDG1 112 113 115 116 538 546 547 550
DDG3 136 137 138 139 529 530 548 549
DDG6 150 151 152 153 521 522 523 524 
DDG2 165 166 167 169 568 569 570 571 
DDG9 170 171 172 173 564 565 566 567
Shanghai frigate group 539 540 541 542
Fujian frigate group 533 534 535 536 537 543 545
Gulf of Tolkin frigate group 551 552 553 554 555 557
South (China) sea frigate group 558 559 560 561 562 563 total 71 ships DDG 24 F 47

2020 Fleet
DDG10 115 116 168 169 525 526 527 528
DDG1 112 113 117 118 119 120 538 546 547 550
DDG3 136 137 138 139 529 530 548 549
DDG6 150 151 152 153 154 155 521 522 523 524
DDG2 166 167 170 171 568 569 570 571
DDG9 101 102 103 172 173 572 573 574 575 
Shanghai frigate group 539 540 541 542
fujian frigate group replaced with DDG6 
Gulf of Tolkin frigate group 564 565 566 567
South (China) sea frigate group 558 559 560 561 562 563 total 65 ships DDG 29 F 36

2025 Fleet
DDG10 115 116 168 169 525 526 527 528
DDG1 112 113 117 118 119 120 538 546 547 550
DDG3 136 137 138 139 501 502 503 504 529 530 548 549 
DDG6 105 106 107 108 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157
DDG2 167 170 171 172 173 568 569 570 571
DDG9 101 102 103 104 572 573 574 575 
Shanghai frigate group 539 540 541 542
Gulf of Tolkin frigate group564 565 566 567
South china sea frigate fleet removed, south china sea surveillance to be handled solely by maritime surveillance 
total 67 ships DDG 33 F 34

2030 Fleet
DDG10 115 116 168 169 525 526 527 528 505 506 507 508 
DDG1 117 118 119 120 538 546 547 550 
DDG3 138 139 501 502 503 504 529 530 548 549 
DDG6 105 106 107 108 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157
DDG2 170 171 172 173 568 569 570 571 509 510 511 512 
DDG9 101 102 103 104 174 175 176 177 572 573 574 575 
Shanghai frigate group replaced with 8 type 056&#65288;not counted in total&#65289; 
Gulf of Tolkin frigate group 564 565 566 567 total 68 ships DDG 34 F 34

 2035 Fleet 
DDG10 121 122 123 124 505 506 507 508
DDG1 109 110 111 112 117 118 119 120 538 546 547 550 
DDG3 150 151 152 153 501 502 503 504 529 530 548 549
DDG6 105 106 107 108 154 155 156 157 572 573 574 575 
DDG2 178 178 172 173 568 569 570 571 509 510 511 512 
DDG9 101 102 103 104 174 175 176 177 513 514 515 516 
Gulf of Tolkin frigate group replaced with 8 type 056&#65288;not counted in total&#65289; total 68 ships DDG 36 F 32
Note: Aircraft carriers not counted.


----------



## Akasa

no_name said:


> *Speculation on future Chinese vessels *
> 
> Not sure how credible this is. Below is the likely changes to the PLAN major surface combatant ship fleet:
> 
> includes destroyers and frigates, ACs/flattops and ships like the type 071 are not counted, Ships like the 065 corvette are also not counted.
> 
> 
> 
> Also it seems that the number of surface combat ships would be more or less remain the same size but modernising overall. Total tonnage would increase quite a bit though.
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> (First row: retiring ship, second row comissioned ship, 3rd row det
> 
> 2012 131(Served 35 years) 107&#65288;36 &#65289; 515&#65288;37&#65289;516(37)
> 150 151(2 type 052C) 546 547(2 type 054A)
> Handing over to DDG6, DDG1 525 526 move to DDG10
> 
> 2013 108&#65288;33)132&#65288;33&#65289; 517&#65288;36&#65289;511&#65288;35)----------------
> 152 153&#65288;2 type 052C) 550&#65288;054A)------------------
> Handing over to DDG6, DDG1 548 549 to DDG3
> 
> 2014 162&#65288;35) 133&#65288;31&#65289;134&#65288;30&#65289;512(36) 513(37)
> -------172 173&#65288;2 type 052C&#65289;572&#65288;054A) -------------
> handing over to DDG9, 168 move to DDG10
> 
> 2015 163&#65288;33&#65289;514&#65288;36&#65289;518&#65288;36&#65289;519&#65288;36)----------------
> 573 574 &#65288;2 type 054A)------------------------------
> Handing over to DDG9, 169 move to DDG2
> 
> 2016 109&#65288;34&#65289;551&#65288;36&#65289;552&#65288;36)---------------------------
> 117&#65288;type 052D,6800T&#65289;575&#65288;054A)---------------
> Handing over to DDG1, DDG9
> 
> 2017 110&#65288;33&#65289;164&#65288;30&#65289;533&#65288;35&#65289; 534&#65288;34)--------------
> 118 119 &#65288;2 type 052D) ------------------------------
> handing over to DDG1, 115 116 move to DDG10
> 
> 2018 535&#65288;32&#65289;543&#65288;33&#65289;553&#65288;33&#65289;554&#65288;32&#65289;--------------
> 101&#65288;type 058 destroyer&#65292;9900T) 120&#65288;052D&#65289;--------------
> Handing to DDG9, DDG1 169 move to DDG10
> 
> 2019 536&#65288;32&#65289;545&#65288;32&#65289;555&#65288;32)---------------------------
> 102&#65288;058&#65289;154&#65288;052D)-----------------------------
> handing over to DDG9, DDG6
> 
> 2020 165&#65288;31&#65289;537&#65288;30&#65289;557&#65288;32&#65289;--------------------------
> 103&#65288;058&#65289;155&#65288;052D)-----------------------------
> Handing over to DDG9, DDG6 170 move to DDG2
> 
> 2021 166&#65288;30&#65289;539&#65288;29&#65289; 540&#65288;29)--------------------------
> 104&#65288;058&#65289;156&#65288;052D)-----------------------------
> handing over to DDG9, DDG6 171 move to DDG2
> 
> 2022 541&#65288;29&#65289;542&#65288;28&#65289;--------------------------------------
> 105&#65288;058)157&#65288;052D) -------------------------
> Handing over to DDG6
> 
> 2023 558&#65288;30&#65289;559&#65288;29)---------------------------------------
> 106&#65288;058&#65289;501&#65288;059 Gas turbine large frigate&#65292;5100T)------------
> Handing over to DDG6, DDG3
> 
> 2024 560&#65288;30&#65289;561&#65288;30)---------------------------------------
> 107(058) 502(059)---------------------------------
> Handing over to DDG6, DDG3
> 
> 2025 562&#65288;30&#65289;563&#65288;30&#65289;--------------------------------------
> 108&#65288;058&#65289;503 504&#65288;2 type 059&#65289;-------------------
> Handing over to DDG6, DDG3
> 
> Ships retired from 2012-2020 are due to having served overtime&#65292;Normal replacement starts from 2020. Focusing on replacing GGD9 before 2020, and DDG6 by 2025.
> 
> 2026 112&#65288;32&#65289; 113&#65288;30&#65289;
> 174 175( 2type 052D&#65289; 505&#65288;059&#65289;
> handing over to DDG9 DDG10 172 173 move to DDG2
> 
> 2027 521&#65288;29&#65289; 522&#65288;28&#65289;
> 176 177&#65288;2 type 052D) 506(059)
> handing over to DDG9 DDG10
> 
> 2028 523&#65288;29&#65289; 524(28)
> 507 508(2 type 059&#65289;
> handing over to DDG10
> 
> 2029 167(30) 136(30) 137(29)
> 509 510(2 type 059&#65289;
> Handing over to DDG2
> 
> 2030 564&#65288;30&#65289; 565&#65288;30&#65289;
> 511 512&#65288;2 type 059&#65289;
> Handing over to DDG2
> 
> 2031 565(29) 566(29)
> 109(058) 121 122(2 type 052D&#65289;
> Handing over to DDG1 DDG10
> 
> 2032 168&#65288;28&#65289; 169&#65288;28&#65289; 525&#65288;27&#65289;
> 110&#65288;058&#65289; 123 124&#65288;2 type 052D&#65289;
> Handing over to DDG1 DDG10
> 
> 2033 115&#65288;27&#65289; 116&#65288;27&#65289; 526&#65288;27&#65289;
> 111&#65288;058&#65289; 513 514&#65288;2 type 059&#65289;
> Handing over to DDG1 DDG2 572 573 move to DDG6 150 151 move to DDG3
> 
> 2034 138&#65288;29&#65289; 139&#65288;28&#65289; 527&#65288;30&#65289;
> 112&#65288;058&#65289; 515 516&#65288;2 type 059&#65289;
> Handing over to DDG1 DDG2 574 575 move to DDG6 152 153 move to DDG3
> 
> 2035 170 &#65288;30&#65289; 171&#65288;30&#65289; 528&#65288;30&#65289;
> 178&#65288;052D&#65289; 179&#65288;052D&#65289;
> handing over to DDG2
> 
> In those 10 years the 13 transitional/foreign bought destroyers will be decommissioned&#65292;as well as 12 Jianghus abd the (2) type 054, replaced by large D medium F.
> 
> 2015 Fleet
> DDG10 109 110 164 168 525 526 527 528
> DDG1 112 113 115 116 538 546 547 550
> DDG3 136 137 138 139 529 530 548 549
> DDG6 150 151 152 153 521 522 523 524
> DDG2 165 166 167 169 568 569 570 571
> DDG9 170 171 172 173 564 565 566 567
> Shanghai frigate group 539 540 541 542
> Fujian frigate group 533 534 535 536 537 543 545
> Gulf of Tolkin frigate group 551 552 553 554 555 557
> South (China) sea frigate group 558 559 560 561 562 563 total 71 ships DDG 24 F 47
> 
> 2020 Fleet
> DDG10 115 116 168 169 525 526 527 528
> DDG1 112 113 117 118 119 120 538 546 547 550
> DDG3 136 137 138 139 529 530 548 549
> DDG6 150 151 152 153 154 155 521 522 523 524
> DDG2 166 167 170 171 568 569 570 571
> DDG9 101 102 103 172 173 572 573 574 575
> Shanghai frigate group 539 540 541 542
> fujian frigate group replaced with DDG6
> Gulf of Tolkin frigate group 564 565 566 567
> South (China) sea frigate group 558 559 560 561 562 563 total 65 ships DDG 29 F 36
> 
> 2025 Fleet
> DDG10 115 116 168 169 525 526 527 528
> DDG1 112 113 117 118 119 120 538 546 547 550
> DDG3 136 137 138 139 501 502 503 504 529 530 548 549
> DDG6 105 106 107 108 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157
> DDG2 167 170 171 172 173 568 569 570 571
> DDG9 101 102 103 104 572 573 574 575
> Shanghai frigate group 539 540 541 542
> Gulf of Tolkin frigate group564 565 566 567
> South china sea frigate fleet removed, south china sea surveillance to be handled solely by maritime surveillance
> total 67 ships DDG 33 F 34
> 
> 2030 Fleet
> DDG10 115 116 168 169 525 526 527 528 505 506 507 508
> DDG1 117 118 119 120 538 546 547 550
> DDG3 138 139 501 502 503 504 529 530 548 549
> DDG6 105 106 107 108 150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157
> DDG2 170 171 172 173 568 569 570 571 509 510 511 512
> DDG9 101 102 103 104 174 175 176 177 572 573 574 575
> Shanghai frigate group replaced with 8 type 056&#65288;not counted in total&#65289;
> Gulf of Tolkin frigate group 564 565 566 567 total 68 ships DDG 34 F 34
> 
> 2035 Fleet
> DDG10 121 122 123 124 505 506 507 508
> DDG1 109 110 111 112 117 118 119 120 538 546 547 550
> DDG3 150 151 152 153 501 502 503 504 529 530 548 549
> DDG6 105 106 107 108 154 155 156 157 572 573 574 575
> DDG2 178 178 172 173 568 569 570 571 509 510 511 512
> DDG9 101 102 103 104 174 175 176 177 513 514 515 516
> Gulf of Tolkin frigate group replaced with 8 type 056&#65288;not counted in total&#65289; total 68 ships DDG 36 F 32
> Note: Aircraft carriers not counted.



How credible is this? The fact that it goes to 2030s and that the 052D is only 6800 puts me at a skeptical position.


----------



## oct605032048

Navy's export to Myanmar and... happy faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Improvements look great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Greater China

Work out room:







A full size basketball court on the deck with a 300 meter track around it:


----------



## SinoChallenger

sweetgrape said:


> 071 LPD, 999 Ship and its hovercraft.


We are coming to eject illegal Vietnamese and Filipino trespassers from our South China Sea.


----------



## Nishan_101

So like the type-54As, is there any Type-54Bs?????


----------



## Greater China

*PLA naval escort taskforce conducts light weapons training*

March 08, 2012

The 11th naval escort taskforce under the Navy of the Chinese People&#8217;s Liberation Army (PLA) has been sailing to the Gulf of Aden and the waters off the Somali coast from the Jiaozhou Bay of Qingdao, east China&#8217;s Shandong Province for days running. The taskforce carries out training during sailing, in a bid to forge an elite force in an all-round way. (China Military Online/Chen Dianhong and Mi Jinguo)






A soldier is shooting towards the sea with a heavy machine gun. 







The soldiers are performing a mission promptly.







A soldier carries out accurate shooting with a pistol.







The soldiers are in collective shooting.







A soldier hit the center of the target.

China Military Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White Lightning

*PLA sorties threaten encirclement*





NEW FRONT:I have no doubt that the PLA Navy is familiarizing itself with the operating environment off Taiwan, including the coastal geography and underwater hydrography, and experimenting with tactics for waging war there.


----------



## no_name

Working in the gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Were taking more active role in combating pirates.

Combating pirates.


----------



## marshall

Greater China said:


> Work out room:
> ...
> A full size basketball court on the deck with a 300 meter track around it:


You have to be kidding me! They are wasting valuable deck space on a basketball court? That's almost enough space for a hangar deck. Grocery store, 24/7 buffet/canteen? What sort of weaklings are these psychologists trying to pamper into staying in the military, which I think is the last thing China would want or need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Greater China

marshall said:


> They are wasting valuable deck space on a basketball court? That's almost enough space for a hangar deck. Grocery store, 24/7 buffet/canteen? What sort of weaklings are these psychologists trying to pamper into staying in the military, which I think is the last thing China would want or need.



Sport promotes teamwork, fitness and boosts the morale of the troops. When the soldiers' morale is high, they perform better. That's a universal truth, no matter what army.

The U.S. Navy even agreed to hold an NCAA basketball game on the flight deck of the carrier Carl Vinson:






A part of the sports activities of the Australian Defence Force is gym training on deck:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## canadian icehole

marshall said:


> You have to be kidding me! They are wasting valuable deck space on a basketball court? That's almost enough space for a hangar deck. Grocery store, 24/7 buffet/canteen? What sort of weaklings are these psychologists trying to pamper into staying in the military, which I think is the last thing China would want or need.


 
Ship 88 is a support ship. While I agree that comfort and military rarely can be used together, you gotta find ways to keep your soldiers happy or else they leave the service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Combating pirates. 



no_name said:


> Working in the gulf.



Remember news were Chinese sailors had to fight off pirates.


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## marshall

Greater China said:


> Sport promotes teamwork, fitness and boosts the morale of the troops. When the soldiers' morale is high, they perform better. That's a universal truth, no matter what army.
> 
> The U.S. Navy even agreed to hold an NCAA basketball game on the flight deck of the carrier Carl Vinson:


Holding an NCAA game is a morale boosting temporary use of space that is excusable during peacetime. Creating a permanent basketball court on a warship that can hold a hangar deck for submarine hunting instead or missile batteries is a gross and utterly retarded waste of space. There are far far better ways to improve morale than using 1/4 of the floor space of a warship for leisure activities.




Greater China said:


> A part of the sports activities of the Australian Defence Force is gym training on deck:


This is a good way to improve morale because it is a temporary use of valuable deck space. Other good uses of deck space that do not involve permanently diverting and thus weakening the combat capability of a warship is using the ship deck as a running track. Good examples of ways to improve morale are using weight rooms, outdoor TEMPORARY workout regimes, computer wargame competitions _(first person shooter games)_ and *ESPECIALLY* more frequent direct real-time communications with friends and family back home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marshall

canadian icehole said:


> Ship 88 is a support ship. While I agree that comfort and military rarely can be used together, you gotta find ways to keep your soldiers happy or else they leave the service.


Agreed, and I should add that soldiers who are so mentally and emotionally weak that they would rather have a permanent outdoor basketball court on a warship instead of a helicopter hangar to hunt enemy submarines are more of a detriment than a strength of China. Good soldiers and citizens have mental and moral character. Mental and moral character is built through a combination of challenging life experience, guidance and empathy not through leisure activities to stymie boredom and loneliness. Although boredom and loneliness are the twin causes that many attribute to suicide and low morale, in essence the psychological threshold level and tolerance of people comes down to their level of mental, emotional and moral strength.

Having said that, keep in mind, we're talking about an outdoor basketball court that is THOUSANDS of square feet on a warship with limited deck space! Arguing for this is like saying putting an Olympic size swimming pool on a destroyer would make sense since it would improve the morale of the crew. In that case, it would mean a 20000 tonne cruiser with leisure facilities like a huge swimming pool, basketball court and dedicated running track would have similar military hardware to a 9000 tonne destroyer. Get my drift? Since this is a support ship, there's a little bit more leeway. However, it's still a warship that works together as part of a larger fleet. That space is better used to store supplies to increase the endurance of the rest of the fleet it belongs to while leisure activities should be diverted to more space conserving activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

marshall said:


> Agreed, and I should add that soldiers who are so mentally and emotionally weak that they would rather have a permanent outdoor basketball court on a warship instead of a helicopter hangar to hunt enemy submarines are more of a detriment than a strength of China. Good soldiers and citizens have mental and moral character. Mental and moral character is built through a combination of challenging life experience, guidance and empathy not through leisure activities to stymie boredom and loneliness. Although boredom and loneliness are the twin causes that many attribute to suicide and low morale, in essence the psychological threshold level and tolerance of people comes down to their level of mental, emotional and moral strength.
> 
> Having said that, keep in mind, we're talking about an outdoor basketball court that is THOUSANDS of square feet on a warship with limited deck space! Arguing for this is like saying putting an Olympic size swimming pool on a destroyer would make sense since it would improve the morale of the crew. In that case, it would mean a 20000 tonne cruiser with leisure facilities like a huge swimming pool, basketball court and dedicated running track would have similar military hardware to a 9000 tonne destroyer. Get my drift? Since this is a support ship, there's a little bit more leeway. However, it's still a warship that works together as part of a larger fleet. That space is better used to store supplies to increase the endurance of the rest of the fleet it belongs to while leisure activities should be diverted to more space conserving activities.



this ship is not meant to ever sail in times of war(not really a war ship). China lacks overseas bases thus for long ranged deployments in a general peace time, some relaxation for soldiers is required and that's what this ships does, it has one job it has no weapons because its not meant to ever get in harms way


----------



## oct605032048

interesting, still no one posts the 6 new 052Cs in the shipyard?


----------



## Sasquatch

Update this later.


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Sasquatch

oct605032048 said:


> interesting, still no one posts the 6 new 052Cs in the shipyard?



Check

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

052Cs there.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

New 056 corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> New 056 corvette



Beat me to them, thanks.


----------



## Sasquatch

Russia China Joint Naval Drills in April. 

????????4??? ??????????_????_???

China and Russia will be the end of April to hold joint naval military exercises | Inside China

Heres English version


----------



## Sasquatch

Update later enjoy for now.


----------



## Sasquatch

South China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Drills near strait of japan with russia.


----------



## Sasquatch

PLAN Gulf of Aden Anti Piracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Boost in PLAN is a good move.


----------



## Sasquatch

PLAN Anti Piracy Aden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Enjoy for now I will update more later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Sasquatch

^^^reupload the pics later.


----------



## SinoChallenger

New Chinese ekranoplane for attacking hostile enemies on Spratly Islands!

http://tuku.military.china.com/military/html/2012-04-06/197085_2094728.htm

Reports: US, Philippines building new naval base in Spratlys - The Hill's DEFCON Hill


----------



## Audio

Hu Songshan said:


> PLAN Anti Piracy Aden



He looks like a good (no mercy) pirate hunter!


----------



## oct605032048

O~M~G!!!






Another one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

Nice. I will put more up can't upload all pics now.


----------



## Sasquatch

Hu Songshan said:


>



Have to re upload.


----------



## no_name

I was just looking up Norfolk naval base on google map, and found out that if you zoom right in they show you an area shot of the base and ships at an angle, so it looks 3D, and the images are pretty crisp by google map standards, it was quite interesting.

===============

Traditional google map view:






New view:






Close-up:






I think these are Wasp class:






Some Burkes(different flights?) and a tico I think:






Scene near the airfield:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

Three type 054As in various stages of completion.






So far 11 of them has been comissioned and 2 others launched.
So 15 so far plus the two more we see here in dry dock(?)

At least 16 will be launched I think before PLAN transitions to a new class.
Modern warships like these are long overdue for the Navy of the most populous country in the world.

The first type 054A was launched on 30th September 2006.


----------



## oct605032048

ZZ

Looks the 15th 054A is ahead of the first 056.


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Enjoy for now update later.


----------



## qwerrty

not military, but cool

under construction @ shipyard in zhuhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## canadian icehole

qwerrty said:


> not military, but cool
> 
> under construction @ shipyard in zhuhai



I want to say this looks more like a movie prop. Any more info on this?


----------



## gambit

canadian icehole said:


> I want to say this looks more like a movie prop. Any more info on this?


Keywords search: adastra trimaran luxury yacht.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## canadian icehole

gambit said:


> Keywords search: adastra trimaran luxury yacht.



John Shuttleworth Yacht Designs Ltd.

Now that's a boat.


----------



## GR!FF!N

canadian icehole said:


> John Shuttleworth Yacht Designs Ltd.
> 
> Now that's a boat.



that is severely cool....


----------



## Sasquatch

qwerrty said:


> not military, but cool
> 
> under construction @ shipyard in zhuhai



Pretty Nice.


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

^^^ .


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

oct605032048 said:


> ZZ
> 
> Looks the 15th 054A is ahead of the first 056.



Can't View it I've been saying reupload it.


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

PLAN destroyer intercepts anti-ship missile!
awesome shot!! <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinoChallenger

razgriz19 said:


> PLAN destroyer intercepts anti-ship missile!
> awesome shot!! <3


That looks like it is intercepting 2 anti-ship missiles simultaneously! One subsonic YJ-803 fired from Type 052C and one supersonic Moskit fired from a Sovrenmenny.


----------



## Sasquatch

Russia China Naval exercises soon.


----------



## Sasquatch

updating later. I'll post on the Russia China Naval Drills


----------



## Beast

SinoChallenger said:


> That looks like it is intercepting 2 anti-ship missiles simultaneously! One subsonic YJ-803 fired from Type 052C and one supersonic Moskit fired from a Sovrenmenny.



Can't be moskit.. The missile is fired from back of Sov.. Shall be stil SAM.


----------



## SinoChallenger

Beast said:


> Can't be moskit.. The missile is fired from back of Sov.. Shall be stil SAM.


Shtil can't do an anti-ship function. You can actually see the size of the missile, so it is a really big sucker (i.e. Moskit). I don't think it was fired from the back -- could be an optical illusion from headwind and forward movement of the ship.


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Are they going to do touch down?


----------



## monitor

*Chinese LHD
*


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Akasa

Beast said:


> Are they going to do touch down?



That's the consensus.


----------



## Sasquatch

J-15 for PLAN


----------



## Sasquatch

J-15 for PLAN


----------



## no_name

The type 054/054A family to date:







The first type 054 was laid down in 2002. Two were built before they moved on to the improved type 054A.

First type 054A started construction in 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

no_name said:


> The type 054/054A family to date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first type 054 was laid down in 2002. Two were built before they moved on to the improved type 054A.
> 
> First type 054A started construction in 2005.



Nice


----------



## masoomchichora

Chinese Company Poly Technologies showcased several new ship designs for export at DSA 2012

Chinese company Poly Technologies presented several new naval equipment products available for the export market at the DSA 2012 Defense exhibition in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Poly Technologies, a subsidiary of China Poly Group Corporation, is a defense manufacturing and international trading company. In their new Naval Equipment catalog, they introduced several new vessel designs. 

Here are a few of these new designs. Unfortunately, the vessel class name or type is never mentioned. Only mentioned are the general vessel type (Destroyer, Frigate etc...) and general specifications.




New Chinese made Destroyer of unknown type
Destroyer Specifications:

Length: 140 meters
Normal displacement: 4,500 tonnes
Max speed: 28 knots
Crew: 150
Range: 5,000 nm at 18 knots
Endurance: N/A
Propulsion: CODAD 4x MTU engines

Weapons: 
2x Quad SSM launchers
4x Quad VLS units
1x 76mm gun
2x7-barrel 30mm CIWS
2x torpedo launchers

Sensors:
-3D radar
-Over the horizon radar
-IR search and track radar

Missions:
-Attack large and medium sized warships independently or as part of a composite force at sea.
-Attack hostile submarines, independently or as part of a composite force at sea.
-Air defense
-Escort operations

The ship, designed based on updated technologies, has high stealth performance against radar wave, acoustic and infrared.




New Chinese made OPV of unknown type 
OPV Specifications

Length: 91 meters
Full load displacement: 1,500 tonnes
Max speed: 24 knots
Crew: 48
Range: 3,500 nm at 16 knots
Endurance: 30 days

Weapons:
1x 76mm gun
630 CIWS
2x SSM Launchers

Missions:
-Patrol and surveillance
-Anti-illegal immigration
-Anti-illegal fishing
-Protection of EEZ
-SAR (Search and Rescue)




New Chinese Navy Type 056 Corvette available for export market
Type 056 Corvette Export Specifications:

Length: 89 meters
Full load displacement: 1,300 tonnes
Max speed: 25 knots
Crew: 60
Range: 2,000 nm at 18 knots
Endurance: N/A

Weapons:
2x SSM Launchers
1x8-Cell SAM
1x 76mm gun
2x 30mm gun




New Chinese made Corvette of unknown type 
Corvette Specifications:

Length: 78 meters
Normal displacement: 870 tonnes
Max speed: 25 knots
Crew: 55
Range: 2,000 nm at 16 knots
Endurance: N/A

Weapons:
2x SSM Launchers
1x8-Cell SAM
1x 76mm gun

Propulsion:
2x Diesel Engines type MTU16V




New Chinese made Missile Boat of unknown type
Missile Boat Specifications:

Length: 46 meters
Full load displacement: 260 tonnes
Max speed: 30 knots
Crew: 24
Range: 500 nm at cruising speed
Endurance: N/A

Weapons:
2x Quad-SSM Launchers
1x Twin 37mm gun
2x Twin 14.5mm gun
EW systems

Missions:
-Attack hostile surface ships
-Provide air defense
-Perform electronic warfare




New Chinese made Patrol Boat of unknown type 
Patrol Boat Specifications:

Length: 63.5 meters
Normal displacement: 470 tonnes
Max speed: 30 knots
Crew: 42
Range: N/A
Endurance: N/A

Weapons:
1x Twin 37mm gun
2x Twin 14.5mm gun
Light arms

Propulsion:
4 x Diesel Engines type MTU16V4000M73L
Chinese Company Poly Technologies showcased several new ship designs for export at DSA 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masoomchichora

pakistan should buy Chinese Navy Type 056 Corvette


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Sasquatch

more updates soon.


----------



## oct605032048

no_name said:


> The type 054/054A family to date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first type 054 was laid down in 2002. Two were built before they moved on to the improved type 054A.
> 
> First type 054A started construction in 2005.



&#19968;&#36716;&#30524;&#37117;&#21313;&#20116;&#33368;&#26032;&#38738;&#24180;&#20102;


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*Type 041 Yuan-class attack submarine (SSK) has air-independent propulsion (AIP)*




Yuan-class SSKs represent the new generation of PLA Navy conventional attack submarines. With AIP technology, a Type 041 Yuan SSK can stay underwater for two to three weeks at a time.

A Song-class diesel-electric submarine can stay underwater for only a few days without recharging its batteries. In contrast, a Yuan-class diesel-electric submarine with AIP can stay underwater for about two to three weeks.

This means the Type 041 Yuan-class submarine is much more stealthy. It avoids detection by lengthening the time between surfacing (when it's most vulnerable to a P-8 Poseidon sub-hunter) to recharge its batteries.

Indigenous Weapons Development in Chinas Military Modernization

"*Yuan Class submarine*

2006 First Yuan-class submarine estimated to have entered service.
2007 Second and third Yuan-class submarine launched.
2008 Fourth Yuan-class submarine launched.
2009 Second and third Yuan-class submarines enter service. U.S. intelligence reports that Yuan submarines may have air-independent propulsion (AIP) capability.
2010 Fourth Yuan-class submarine enters service, the fourth of which is a potential redesign of previous versions and incorporates Kilo-class features and AIP technology.
2010 China State Shipbuilding Corporation displays AIP technology.
2011 Fifth Yuan submarine delivered, conducting sea trials in Shanghai.
2011 Projected date for serial production.

As of the 2009 DoD report, China had over 60 submarines in service. Series production of the Yuan-class submarine is expected, and some analysts predict that 'twenty of the class will be built.'

[Note: Thank you to EastWind for the picture.]

----------

*China's Type 039 Song-class diesel-electric attack submarine*




Type 039 Song diesel-electric attack submarine

PLA(N) Makes Worldwide Waves | Australian Defence News & Articles | Asia Pacific Defence Reporter

"In October 2006, a Chinese Song-class submarine evaded escorting vessels of the American Kitty Hawk carrier battle group, surfacing 8km away and within torpedo range of the huge aircraft carrier itself."

[Note: Thank you to Greyboy2 for the picture.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

Martian2 said:


> "In October 2006, a Chinese Song-class submarine evaded escorting vessels of the American Kitty Hawk carrier battle group, surfacing 8km away and within torpedo range of the huge aircraft carrier itself.



discussed and debunked long ago. try something new martian.


----------



## homing28

May 07 ,2012

14 days sea trial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## oct605032048

&#31532;&#21313;&#20116;&#33368;&#26032;&#38738;&#24180;


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## no_name

Type 056 Corvette progressing along:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese Century

Abhishek_ said:


> discussed and debunked long ago. try something new martian.


 
stay away you 85 IQ troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

Zhenghe at the gulf of Aden with Weishanhu supply ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Soon China's shipyards will be turning out several dozens of 056 to replace those old 037 sub-chasers. Hope to see photo of first launch in few days.


----------



## oct605032048

lcloo said:


> Soon China's shipyards will be turning out several dozens of 056 to replace those old 037 sub-chasers. Hope to see photo of first launch in few days.



First one launched!!!

ZZ from &#40657;&#31038;&#20250;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masoomchichora

PLA Navy readies Type 056 missile corvette for South china Sea
Posted on 21 May 2012 by admin

2012-05-22 (China Military News cited from taipeitimes.com) -- A new type of Chinese missile corvette, the principal role for which might be to project power in the South China Sea, could be launched within days, military watchers said on the weekend.

Talk of a Type 056 class first emerged in late 2010. So far, little technical information has been released about the corvettes, which are believed to lie in the 1,400-to-1,700-tonne category.




Type 056 corvette (left) and Type 054A frigate in Huangpu Ship Yard
Two shipyards, Hudong Shipyard in Shanghai and Huangpu Shipyard in Guangzhou, are engaged in what appears to be a race to complete the vessels.
Officials at Hudong reportedly announced late last week that the first Type 056 corvette could be launched within days, with possible commissioning at the end of this year.
A total of four hulls are known to be under construction, with completion expected to follow soon after the delivery of the lead ship.
Designs of the Type 056 show fin stabilization for high seas navigation with weapons including a 76mm main gun, four surface-to-surface missile (SSM) launchers  reportedly YJ-83 SSMs, the latest Chinese design  and one FL-1000 surface-to-air missile launcher.
The corvette could also come equipped with torpedoes for limited anti-submarine capability.
It also has a helipad large enough to accommodate vertical takeoff and landing for unmanned -aerial vehicles.
Analysts believe the Type 056 could replace or augment the six Type 037 Houjian 528 fast-attack craft that have been based in Hong Kong since 1997, with future production for other Peoples Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) fleets, where they could replace aging attack craft and frigates. The corvette could also be intended for export markets, with reports that the Bangladeshi navy has already -expressed interest in its acquisition.
The new corvettes will fill a gap between smaller offshore patrol vessels and larger frigates and could be ideal for action in the South China Sea, where China is embroiled in disputes with Vietnam and the Philippines.
Analysts believe medium-sized ships like the Type 056 are better suited to combat light missile frigates with similar displacement already deployed by competitors in the volatile, mineral-rich body of water.
Beyond Chinas disputes with the Philippines and Vietnam in the South China Sea, the new corvettes could also play a role in a conflict with Taiwan.
The Type 056 looks like a rough match for the Taiwan Navys Lafayette frigates on a one-to-one basis, James Holmes of the US Naval War College told the Taipei Times by e-mail last night. Operated in distributed fashion  multiple units networked to act in concert, combining their sensors and armaments  it would pose a serious challenge to Taiwans surface fleet in high-intensity combat.
However, warships like the Type 056 are intended more to serve in a flotilla than to take part in major naval actions, Holmes said.
"Their armament is modest, but they outgun most competitors theyre likely to encounter in the South China Sea. Theyre less useful in the Yellow and East China seas, where the competition is stiffer since the Japan Marine [sic] Self[-]Defense Force and the US Seventh Fleet are there, he said.
In related developments, reports said on the weekend that the FFG 572 Yueyang  the 14th Type 054A destroyer in the PLAN  is scheduled to be commissioned with the 9th Destroyer Squadron in the South Sea Fleet sometime next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

A number of shipyards are known to produce the Type 056 light frigate, including the pioneering HP and HD. It's gonna take 6 to 8 years to finish the batch of 50 056.


----------



## homing28

]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oct605032048

*Mama comes to the sea.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masoomchichora

Saturday, May 26, 2012
Photos of the day: 056 Class Corvette, a closer look

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

oct605032048 said:


> *Mama comes to the sea.*



Nice picture, same aircraft career you got from Russia and modified?


----------



## Beast

indianrabbit said:


> Nice picture, same aircraft career you got from Russia and modified?



Wrong, we got it from Ukraine. They sold us an empty shell with no engine and no sub system, no arrestor hooks system.

This forces us to spend 10 years to redesign to incoporate our own system into ex-varyag to make her into an operational carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

indianrabbit said:


> Nice picture, same aircraft career you got from Russia and modified?



Not me nor it is from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## sweetgrape

New weapon testing ship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tomluter

The quick-firing 30mm secondary gun on the 056 corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tomluter

The close-range air/antimissile defense missile system on the 056 corvette. 










The 76mm quickfiring cannon on the board.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

^^^ second one is type 045a, 056 don't have 730.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tomluter

no_name said:


> ^^^ second one is type 045a, 056 don't have 730.



You are right, have been corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The semi-submerged Type 093.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

zz feiyang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

The last two pics looks ps'd (the ships itself does exist)


----------



## Martian2

*Next-generation AESA radar for China's Type 052C destroyer undergoes tests*

The current S-band AESA radar for China's Type 052C destroyer is convex-shaped. It has "a maximum range of 450km and a maximum resolution of 0.5 meters."

The new next-generation AESA radar is flat and square-shaped (shown below). Its capabilities are currently unknown.





Close-up view of next-generation AESA radar for China's Type 052C destroyer. Try to ignore the distracting fence.





Next-generation AESA radar for the Type 052C destroyer undergoes tests on weapon-testbed Ship #891.

[Note: Thank you to Greyboy2 for the post.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

A new PLAN toy in the making&#65306;











HP 056 #1 and #2 on 1.7.2012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

A new Type 054A frigate about to be launched at HDZH Shipyard in Shanghai&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

^^looks like type 054a


----------



## Martian2

no_name said:


> ^^looks like type 054a



He means "another" Type 054A frigate. His wording is ambiguous.

"New" can mean another new ship or a "new" model. I'm pretty sure he means the former.


----------



## mil-avia

Speeder 2 said:


>



*Is this China's next naval stealth fighter plane?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

China's Naval Rise



by Robert D. Kaplan

June 27, 2012
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Stratfor
By Robert D. Kaplan


The gradual rise of the Chinese navy and associated air power may qualify as the most important international trend that the major American media have ignored in recent years. To be sure, there have been the occasional stories about it, but not to the extent that China's naval ascent has become embedded in the consciousness of what is often referred to as the knowledge elite. The story has been relatively ignored for a number of reasons.

The media love people stories; they love to humanize everything about a foreign country. Therefore, you have the obsession with individual Chinese dissidents to the exclusion of other critical developments in China. The media love military forces on land, for when land forces are in operation, the media can bear witness to how civilian populations are being treated by soldiers and marines. Navies and air forces make war more abstract and technological, something with which the media are less comfortable. A decade of war in Iraq and Afghanistan has made the media expert in messy ground campaigns, so that there are relatively few journalists who write about air-sea issues. Finally, the media deal with drama -- sudden developments, not with gradual transitions such as China's acquisition of a formidable navy and civilian maritime force. We become preoccupied with the minutiae of every twist and turn in Egypt, Syria and Libya, even as we become blind to a larger and equally profound development elsewhere.

The most important thing to realize about China's naval rise is that it is real. China has more than 60 submarines and is projected to have around 75 in the next decade or so, slightly more than the United States. China "is outbuilding the United States in new submarines by four to one" since 2000, and by "eight to one" since 2005, even as the U. S. Navy's Anti-Submarine Warfare forces have diminished, write James C. Bussert of the U.S. Naval Surface Warfare Center and Bruce A. Elleman of the U.S. Naval War College. Whereas most of China's submarines are diesel-electric and all of America's are nuclear, the latest Yuan-class diesel-electric models are reportedly equipped with air independent propulsion and increasingly difficult to detect. Because the Western Pacific constitutes China's home waters, China's submarines do not have to travel from half a world away merely to get to the Asian military theater as America's must.

The unstoppable buildup of military force by China means paradoxically that China can wait and adopt a benign foreign policy for the moment because time is on its side. At the current rate of acquisitions and decommissionings, China soon will have more warships in the Western Pacific than the U.S. Seventh Fleet. According to some figures, that may already be the case, though of course raw numbers are only part of the picture. In fact, in 2012, China launched the fourth of possibly eight new type 071 amphibious landing docks that can each carry up to 800 troops, hovercraft, armored vehicles and medium-lift helicopters. "Having a significant fleet of large amphibious assault vehicles clearly suggests a desire for power projection," explains Christian Le Miere, a researcher for the International Institute for Strategic Studies in London. Moreover, China overtook South Korea in 2010 to become the world's largest shipbuilder, even as its best submarines and surface warships are now armed with advanced air defense weapons and long-range anti-ship missiles.

The second-most important thing to know about China's naval rise is that it is a luxury, indicating just how secure China is on land. Whereas an island nation such as Britain -- or a virtual island nation such as the United States -- goes to sea as a matter of necessity, a continental nation such as China does so only when its many land borders are relatively secure. This is very different from the internal disarray of the late Qing dynasty and the warlord decades that preceded the consolidation of territorial power under Mao Zedong's communists.

Thus, China's sea power is a natural development, the by-product of pitilessly accomplished internal security under Mao and rapid economic growth over decades. And sea power also means air power. For ever since the introduction of aircraft carriers in the early and mid-20th century, the two forms of military strength have been difficult to disaggregate. Moreover, while the term "naval" indicates air power as well as sea power, the U.S. Air Force (and increasingly the Pentagon) likes the term AirSea battle in order to award air power its proper place. Chinese planners might agree. To wit, China has increased the number of its modern, fourth-generation aircraft from 50 to 600 since 2000, even as it has reduced the size of its overall air force from 3,000 combat aircraft to 2,000. This is a perfect illustration of the lesson that military modernization is actually about smaller but more up-to-date force structures.

One fundamental dilemma that China faces in consolidating its new air-sea power is the training of its crews and pilots for actual combat. I spent several months embedded on U.S. submarines and surface warships, and the most important thing I learned is that coordination among a 300-person crew of sailors and, in turn, that crew's coordination with other such crews in an aircraft carrier strike group, is a feat that can take a generation or more of work and doctrine-writing to realize. This is a matter of tradition and seamanship that is only accomplished over time. Merely logging the hours of on-board and in-flight training does not fully count; it is the quality of the experience that is harder to measure.

Another reason to be somewhat skeptical of the Chinese naval threat is that while China may seek dominance over its immediate neighbors, it has little motive to raise tensions with the United States, with which many of its neighbors are allied. Of course, the problem with this argument is that motives can change over time and be affected by internal political crises that have yet to arise. That is why it is prudent for Pentagon planners to track capabilities, not motives. And China's military capabilities are increasing.

The issue is not China's ability to defeat the United States in a naval conflict; that is impossible in the short- and medium-term. Rather, the issue is China's ability to creatively deploy its new jets and warships in asymmetric ways in order to damage America's reputation for power in the Pacific, or for China to use its military deployments to subtly intimidate nearby states.

China may face profound socio-economic crises that could lessen its ability to keep increasing its military budgets. But that hasn't happened yet. And even if it did, internal crises can leave a nation stronger if it properly reacts to them. Less than a decade after the Civil War, the United States began an economic growth spurt that would make it a major world power. China's economy and society could very well have a serious upheaval that ultimately leaves its system militarily stronger -- provided, of course, that the upheaval resulted in a rational restructuring of the Chinese economy to allow for another spurt of steady growth.

Through it all, the fortunes of China's navy will provide an insightful register of China's economic strength. That is because warships are incredibly expensive capital items, and thus only a nation with a growing economy can afford to keep buying and equipping them over the long term. The same goes for fighter jets. While a totalitarian state such as North Korea can develop its military while starving its people, China is no longer a totalitarian state, and even in an autocracy like Beijing's, leaders must be careful to try to satisfy the everyday needs of their population. All the more reason for the media to pay attention to the fortunes of China's navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseLuver



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

???????_???_?_??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Greater China

Photoshopped overhead shot of the Chinese Shi Lang (Ex-Varyag) Aircraft Carrier giving full view of the flight deck. China plans to operate J-15 Flying Shark Naval fighter jets and Ka-31 AEW helicopters from this carrier:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Launched today&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinoChallenger

fatman17 said:


> China's Naval Rise
> 
> 
> 
> by Robert D. Kaplan
> 
> June 27, 2012
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Stratfor
> By Robert D. Kaplan
> 
> 
> The gradual rise of the Chinese navy and associated air power may qualify as the most important international trend that the major American media have ignored in recent years. To be sure, there have been the occasional stories about it, but not to the extent that China's naval ascent has become embedded in the consciousness of what is often referred to as the knowledge elite. The story has been relatively ignored for a number of reasons.
> 
> The media love people stories; they love to humanize everything about a foreign country. Therefore, you have the obsession with individual Chinese dissidents to the exclusion of other critical developments in China. The media love military forces on land, for when land forces are in operation, the media can bear witness to how civilian populations are being treated by soldiers and marines. Navies and air forces make war more abstract and technological, something with which the media are less comfortable. A decade of war in Iraq and Afghanistan has made the media expert in messy ground campaigns, so that there are relatively few journalists who write about air-sea issues. Finally, the media deal with drama -- sudden developments, not with gradual transitions such as China's acquisition of a formidable navy and civilian maritime force. We become preoccupied with the minutiae of every twist and turn in Egypt, Syria and Libya, even as we become blind to a larger and equally profound development elsewhere.
> 
> The most important thing to realize about China's naval rise is that it is real. China has more than 60 submarines and is projected to have around 75 in the next decade or so, slightly more than the United States. China "is outbuilding the United States in new submarines by four to one" since 2000, and by "eight to one" since 2005, even as the U. S. Navy's Anti-Submarine Warfare forces have diminished, write James C. Bussert of the U.S. Naval Surface Warfare Center and Bruce A. Elleman of the U.S. Naval War College. Whereas most of China's submarines are diesel-electric and all of America's are nuclear, the latest Yuan-class diesel-electric models are reportedly equipped with air independent propulsion and increasingly difficult to detect. Because the Western Pacific constitutes China's home waters, China's submarines do not have to travel from half a world away merely to get to the Asian military theater as America's must.
> 
> The unstoppable buildup of military force by China means paradoxically that China can wait and adopt a benign foreign policy for the moment because time is on its side. At the current rate of acquisitions and decommissionings, China soon will have more warships in the Western Pacific than the U.S. Seventh Fleet. According to some figures, that may already be the case, though of course raw numbers are only part of the picture. In fact, in 2012, China launched the fourth of possibly eight new type 071 amphibious landing docks that can each carry up to 800 troops, hovercraft, armored vehicles and medium-lift helicopters. "Having a significant fleet of large amphibious assault vehicles clearly suggests a desire for power projection," explains Christian Le Miere, a researcher for the International Institute for Strategic Studies in London. Moreover, China overtook South Korea in 2010 to become the world's largest shipbuilder, even as its best submarines and surface warships are now armed with advanced air defense weapons and long-range anti-ship missiles.
> 
> The second-most important thing to know about China's naval rise is that it is a luxury, indicating just how secure China is on land. Whereas an island nation such as Britain -- or a virtual island nation such as the United States -- goes to sea as a matter of necessity, a continental nation such as China does so only when its many land borders are relatively secure. This is very different from the internal disarray of the late Qing dynasty and the warlord decades that preceded the consolidation of territorial power under Mao Zedong's communists.
> 
> Thus, China's sea power is a natural development, the by-product of pitilessly accomplished internal security under Mao and rapid economic growth over decades. And sea power also means air power. For ever since the introduction of aircraft carriers in the early and mid-20th century, the two forms of military strength have been difficult to disaggregate. Moreover, while the term "naval" indicates air power as well as sea power, the U.S. Air Force (and increasingly the Pentagon) likes the term AirSea battle in order to award air power its proper place. Chinese planners might agree. To wit, China has increased the number of its modern, fourth-generation aircraft from 50 to 600 since 2000, even as it has reduced the size of its overall air force from 3,000 combat aircraft to 2,000. This is a perfect illustration of the lesson that military modernization is actually about smaller but more up-to-date force structures.
> 
> One fundamental dilemma that China faces in consolidating its new air-sea power is the training of its crews and pilots for actual combat. I spent several months embedded on U.S. submarines and surface warships, and the most important thing I learned is that coordination among a 300-person crew of sailors and, in turn, that crew's coordination with other such crews in an aircraft carrier strike group, is a feat that can take a generation or more of work and doctrine-writing to realize. This is a matter of tradition and seamanship that is only accomplished over time. Merely logging the hours of on-board and in-flight training does not fully count; it is the quality of the experience that is harder to measure.
> 
> Another reason to be somewhat skeptical of the Chinese naval threat is that while China may seek dominance over its immediate neighbors, it has little motive to raise tensions with the United States, with which many of its neighbors are allied. Of course, the problem with this argument is that motives can change over time and be affected by internal political crises that have yet to arise. That is why it is prudent for Pentagon planners to track capabilities, not motives. And China's military capabilities are increasing.
> 
> The issue is not China's ability to defeat the United States in a naval conflict; that is impossible in the short- and medium-term. Rather, the issue is China's ability to creatively deploy its new jets and warships in asymmetric ways in order to damage America's reputation for power in the Pacific, or for China to use its military deployments to subtly intimidate nearby states.
> 
> China may face profound socio-economic crises that could lessen its ability to keep increasing its military budgets. But that hasn't happened yet. And even if it did, internal crises can leave a nation stronger if it properly reacts to them. Less than a decade after the Civil War, the United States began an economic growth spurt that would make it a major world power. China's economy and society could very well have a serious upheaval that ultimately leaves its system militarily stronger -- provided, of course, that the upheaval resulted in a rational restructuring of the Chinese economy to allow for another spurt of steady growth.
> 
> Through it all, the fortunes of China's navy will provide an insightful register of China's economic strength. That is because warships are incredibly expensive capital items, and thus only a nation with a growing economy can afford to keep buying and equipping them over the long term. The same goes for fighter jets. While a totalitarian state such as North Korea can develop its military while starving its people, China is no longer a totalitarian state, and even in an autocracy like Beijing's, leaders must be careful to try to satisfy the everyday needs of their population. All the more reason for the media to pay attention to the fortunes of China's navy.


Wow this is a very objective analysis. Rare in America -- like a panda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LetsGetRowdy

fatman17 said:


> *The unstoppable buildup of military force by China means paradoxically that China can wait and adopt a benign foreign policy for the moment because time is on its side. *
> 
> Through it all, the fortunes of China's navy will provide an insightful register of China's economic strength. That is because warships are incredibly expensive capital items, and thus only a nation with a growing economy can afford to keep buying and equipping them over the long term. The same goes for fighter jets. *While a totalitarian state such as North Korea can develop its military while starving its people, China is no longer a totalitarian state, and even in an autocracy like Beijing's, leaders must be careful to try to satisfy the everyday needs of their population.* All the more reason for the media to pay attention to the fortunes of China's navy.


 
Said it perfectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Type 056 #3 and #4&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*Chinese Prototype For Electromagnetic Catapults For Aircraft Carriers*





_Ma Weiming_

The designer of the system - Ma Weiming (&#39532;&#20255;&#26126, graduated from Naval Engineering Institute in 1982; in 1996 received his doctorate at the University of Tsinghua. Known primarily as a specialist in electric power systems, and submarines. He is currently a professor at the Naval Engineering University of PLA.

Due to his achievements in 2001 he was elected a member of China Academy of Engineering Sciences. Recently, Central Military Commission of the PRC decided to award him for the successful development of an electromagnetic catapult for an aircraft carrier.

It is noted that the length of the catapult is more than 100 m, it is a linear motor with a complex system of energy supply and management. High-performance power storing and power conversion systems, allows it to launch an aircraft within 45 second. To disperse the heaviest aircraft carrier-based catapult must expend about 120 megajoules. The system of accumulation and energy storage has a capacity of 140 megajoules, or power of 3.1 MW, and including energy losses - up to 4 MW. Given the presence of four catapults on the ship, as well as other systems, the ship will require a source of energy up to 60 MW.

So, apparently, this is the indication that the future Chinese aircraft carrier may have a nuclear power plant. 











Reference: Defence Dog

[Note: Thank you to "Greater China" for the post.]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

He is a genius, and check his graduate students, they are all the potential Ma Weiming in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Stealth

oct605032048 said:


> *Mama comes to the sea.*


 
Man its Huge ... Feel much bigger thn Indian Aircraft Carrier.... 

Love this one!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

I want to see that thing station @ Karachi Port ... atleast visit Karachi after joining China Naval!


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Stealth said:


> Man its Huge ... Feel much bigger thn Indian Aircraft Carrier....
> 
> Love this one!!!!!



Yes it is....its friggin' 65k tonnes of floating steel...or You can see a bigger one from the USN parked near your shore.


----------



## Sasquatch

fatman17 said:


> China's Naval Rise
> 
> 
> 
> by Robert D. Kaplan
> 
> June 27, 2012
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Stratfor
> By Robert D. Kaplan
> 
> 
> The gradual rise of the Chinese navy and associated air power may qualify as the most important international trend that the major American media have ignored in recent years. To be sure, there have been the occasional stories about it, but not to the extent that China's naval ascent has become embedded in the consciousness of what is often referred to as the knowledge elite. The story has been relatively ignored for a number of reasons.
> 
> The media love people stories; they love to humanize everything about a foreign country. Therefore, you have the obsession with individual Chinese dissidents to the exclusion of other critical developments in China. The media love military forces on land, for when land forces are in operation, the media can bear witness to how civilian populations are being treated by soldiers and marines. Navies and air forces make war more abstract and technological, something with which the media are less comfortable. A decade of war in Iraq and Afghanistan has made the media expert in messy ground campaigns, so that there are relatively few journalists who write about air-sea issues. Finally, the media deal with drama -- sudden developments, not with gradual transitions such as China's acquisition of a formidable navy and civilian maritime force. We become preoccupied with the minutiae of every twist and turn in Egypt, Syria and Libya, even as we become blind to a larger and equally profound development elsewhere.
> 
> The most important thing to realize about China's naval rise is that it is real. China has more than 60 submarines and is projected to have around 75 in the next decade or so, slightly more than the United States. China "is outbuilding the United States in new submarines by four to one" since 2000, and by "eight to one" since 2005, even as the U. S. Navy's Anti-Submarine Warfare forces have diminished, write James C. Bussert of the U.S. Naval Surface Warfare Center and Bruce A. Elleman of the U.S. Naval War College. Whereas most of China's submarines are diesel-electric and all of America's are nuclear, the latest Yuan-class diesel-electric models are reportedly equipped with air independent propulsion and increasingly difficult to detect. Because the Western Pacific constitutes China's home waters, China's submarines do not have to travel from half a world away merely to get to the Asian military theater as America's must.
> 
> The unstoppable buildup of military force by China means paradoxically that China can wait and adopt a benign foreign policy for the moment because time is on its side. At the current rate of acquisitions and decommissionings, China soon will have more warships in the Western Pacific than the U.S. Seventh Fleet. According to some figures, that may already be the case, though of course raw numbers are only part of the picture. In fact, in 2012, China launched the fourth of possibly eight new type 071 amphibious landing docks that can each carry up to 800 troops, hovercraft, armored vehicles and medium-lift helicopters. "Having a significant fleet of large amphibious assault vehicles clearly suggests a desire for power projection," explains Christian Le Miere, a researcher for the International Institute for Strategic Studies in London. Moreover, China overtook South Korea in 2010 to become the world's largest shipbuilder, even as its best submarines and surface warships are now armed with advanced air defense weapons and long-range anti-ship missiles.
> 
> The second-most important thing to know about China's naval rise is that it is a luxury, indicating just how secure China is on land. Whereas an island nation such as Britain -- or a virtual island nation such as the United States -- goes to sea as a matter of necessity, a continental nation such as China does so only when its many land borders are relatively secure. This is very different from the internal disarray of the late Qing dynasty and the warlord decades that preceded the consolidation of territorial power under Mao Zedong's communists.
> 
> Thus, China's sea power is a natural development, the by-product of pitilessly accomplished internal security under Mao and rapid economic growth over decades. And sea power also means air power. For ever since the introduction of aircraft carriers in the early and mid-20th century, the two forms of military strength have been difficult to disaggregate. Moreover, while the term "naval" indicates air power as well as sea power, the U.S. Air Force (and increasingly the Pentagon) likes the term AirSea battle in order to award air power its proper place. Chinese planners might agree. To wit, China has increased the number of its modern, fourth-generation aircraft from 50 to 600 since 2000, even as it has reduced the size of its overall air force from 3,000 combat aircraft to 2,000. This is a perfect illustration of the lesson that military modernization is actually about smaller but more up-to-date force structures.
> 
> One fundamental dilemma that China faces in consolidating its new air-sea power is the training of its crews and pilots for actual combat. I spent several months embedded on U.S. submarines and surface warships, and the most important thing I learned is that coordination among a 300-person crew of sailors and, in turn, that crew's coordination with other such crews in an aircraft carrier strike group, is a feat that can take a generation or more of work and doctrine-writing to realize. This is a matter of tradition and seamanship that is only accomplished over time. Merely logging the hours of on-board and in-flight training does not fully count; it is the quality of the experience that is harder to measure.
> 
> Another reason to be somewhat skeptical of the Chinese naval threat is that while China may seek dominance over its immediate neighbors, it has little motive to raise tensions with the United States, with which many of its neighbors are allied. Of course, the problem with this argument is that motives can change over time and be affected by internal political crises that have yet to arise. That is why it is prudent for Pentagon planners to track capabilities, not motives. And China's military capabilities are increasing.
> 
> The issue is not China's ability to defeat the United States in a naval conflict; that is impossible in the short- and medium-term. Rather, the issue is China's ability to creatively deploy its new jets and warships in asymmetric ways in order to damage America's reputation for power in the Pacific, or for China to use its military deployments to subtly intimidate nearby states.
> 
> China may face profound socio-economic crises that could lessen its ability to keep increasing its military budgets. But that hasn't happened yet. And even if it did, internal crises can leave a nation stronger if it properly reacts to them. Less than a decade after the Civil War, the United States began an economic growth spurt that would make it a major world power. China's economy and society could very well have a serious upheaval that ultimately leaves its system militarily stronger -- provided, of course, that the upheaval resulted in a rational restructuring of the Chinese economy to allow for another spurt of steady growth.
> 
> Through it all, the fortunes of China's navy will provide an insightful register of China's economic strength. That is because warships are incredibly expensive capital items, and thus only a nation with a growing economy can afford to keep buying and equipping them over the long term. The same goes for fighter jets. While a totalitarian state such as North Korea can develop its military while starving its people, China is no longer a totalitarian state, and even in an autocracy like Beijing's, leaders must be careful to try to satisfy the everyday needs of their population. All the more reason for the media to pay attention to the fortunes of China's navy.



Balanced articled and several key important points made.


----------



## Sasquatch

Video Link 

http://big5.cntv.cn/gate/big5/news.cntv.cn/military/20120717/111089.shtml
http://big5.cntv.cn/gate/big5/news.cntv.cn/military/20120717/111089.shtml
http://big5.cntv.cn/gate/big5/news.cntv.cn/military/20120717/111089.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## no_name

Hu Songshan said:


>



She looks nice from this view. The angled deck is not prominent from this view and she almost looks like a CATOBAR carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Picture quality not too good but it looks like they may be testing stuff for the new destroyer after type 052c. The ship on the left has the new PAR as well as a bigger 'ball' above the bridge. It also has what looks like a VLS platform near the bow. 

The ship on the right seems to have a new targeting radar above the bridge, and what looks like the missile CIWS near it's bow. The new targeting sensor looks like one we've seen before on another test ship. (not sure if varyag uses the same thing)

I think they are testing respective weapons/sensor suit for the new ship. 
The new ship is likely to have FL-3000N or its variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mil-avia

*Navalised J-15 fighter taking off from Shi Lang animation :







Related link 1 and link 2. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Varyag will be deployed by August 1st 2012, and China has the plan to build two Type 085 60000 tons conventional ACs, and later with six Type 089 80000-100000 tons nuclear ACs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WS-10 Engine

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Varyag will be deployed by August 1st 2012, and China has the plan to build two Type 085 60000 tons conventional ACs, and later with six Type 089 80000-100000 tons nuclear ACs.



1 varyag.
2 type 085.
6 type 089.

9 aircraft carriers in total.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WS-10 Engine

I thought type 089 was the conventional carrier and the type 085 was the nuclear carrier?


----------



## shuttler

WS-10 Engine said:


> I thought type 089 was the conventional carrier and the type 085 was the nuclear carrier?





> *&#25454;&#22806;&#30005;&#25253;&#36947;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#24050;&#32463;&#21046;&#23450;&#20102;&#21608;&#23494;&#30340;&#22269;&#20135;&#33322;&#27597;&#21457;&#23637;&#35745;&#21010;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;&#22269;&#20135;&#24120;&#35268;&#21160;&#21147;&#33322;&#27597;&#20195;&#21495;&#20026;&#8220;085&#8221;&#65292;&#22269;&#20135;&#26680;&#21160;&#21147;&#33322;&#27597;&#20195;&#21495;&#20026;&#8220;089&#8221;&#12290;*



sina.com.cn


----------



## cirr

Naval version of CJ-10 land-attack cruise missile or new anti-ship missile undergoing test onboard Test Ship No&#12290;892&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## April.lyrics

WS-10 Engine said:


> 1 varyag.
> 2 type 085.
> 6 type 089.
> 
> 9 aircraft carriers in total.




er....can we afford 9?


----------



## applesauce

April.lyrics said:


> er....can we afford 9?



im not saying there will be nine, but if there is, it will be procured over decades, with current trends on GDP and the amount of time we have, 9 should be easily doable


----------



## lcloo

applesauce said:


> im not saying there will be nine, but if there is, it will be procured over decades, with current trends on GDP and the amount of time we have, 9 should be easily doable



It is possible. In fact it would be remarkable if there is 1 aircraft carrier commissioned every 3 years, and there will be 10 carriers after 30 years. That would be approaching US navy's 12 aircraft carriers at present.

Though I don't think China need that many carriers since China is not going for global deployment like USN, or start a war/intervention every few years. 

At this learning stage, 3 including Varyag is good. After a decades' experience and learning, another batch of 2 or 3 improved super carrier should be suffixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

I think there might be no more than 2 further carriers after Varyag before 2020. 
Just my opinion though I definitely wouldn't mind being proved wrong 

Also hope to see a couple of LHD in the meantime too.

I think after 2020 China would have a Navy that is matured and comparable to any other nation in the world (maybe minus some experience). And from then on it is just a matter of up sizing (not not already quite large by then)


----------



## cirr

DDG 150 joins the East Sea Fleet. This ship is said to be quite different (internally) from the rest that are being built at JN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quasar

Deployment of the DH-10 land attack cruise missile (LACM), similar in design to the American BGM-109 Tomahawk and Russian KH-55, on Chinese warships could bring new meaning to gunboat diplomacy in the Asia-Pacific. 

Images have surfaced of a naval variant of the DH-10. The missile canisters spotted on the test ship appear to be virtually identical to the land-based variant. This sort of arrangement is reminiscent to the deployment of the BGM-109 Tomahawk on United States Navy surface combatants by way of the MK-143 Armored Box Launcher. The MK-143 enabled vessels such as the Iowa Class Battleships and Spruance Class Destroyers to launch the BGM-109. 

The images suggest that the DH-10 would be installed in the same way as the YJ-62 or YJ-83 anti-ship missiles. This is advantageous for the current generation of People&#8217;s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) surface combatants, giving designs such as the 052C land attack capability with minimal structural modification. However, the downside is that the arrangement would sacrifice anti-ship capabilities by substituting the YJ-62 or YJ-83 systems with DH-10 launchers. It also means that only a maximum of eight missiles can be carried and that is assuming the launch canisters can be stacked on top of one another. 

In spite of its disadvantages and simplicity compared to the deployment of vertically launched LACMs by other navies, the adoption of a naval variant of the DH-10 is a considerable capability leap for Beijing. 

The emergence of a navalised version of the DH-10 completes China&#8217;s &#8220;cruise missile triad&#8221;, complementing the already in-service land-based system and the air-launched variant, the CJ-10. Missiles launched from land-based platforms are restricted to striking targets around China&#8217;s periphery, not so dissimilar to the range limitations faced by the Second Artillery Force&#8217;s inventory of conventional ballistic missiles. Missiles launched from the air force&#8217;s H-6 bombers provide more operational flexibility and reach for China&#8217;s cruise missiles, similar to the way in which the United States Air Force deploys cruise missiles from its bomber fleet. However, without aerial refuelling capability, the H-6 is an aircraft restricted to regional operations. The bomber&#8217;s obsolete design and its vulnerability to interception are also limiting factors. 

The PLAN, on the other hand, is the only branch of the Chinese military capable of projecting power far beyond China&#8217;s shores. While it is debatable whether the PLAN may not seek the same sort of global reach as the United States Navy, the possession of ship-launched LACMs would essentially enable Chinese warships to conduct long range precision attacks against land targets around the Indian and Pacific Oceans. For China&#8217;s neighbors, PLAN surface combatants could now execute attacks on Taiwan, Japan and most of Southeast Asia without the need to venture far from Chinese waters. American bases across the Indo-Pacific region could also be vulnerable to conventional cruise missile attack. Facilities in Guam, Hawaii, Diego Garcia and Darwin, strategic locations that were traditionally safe from anything short of a Chinese nuclear strike, could now be potentially brought within the firing range of PLAN ships armed with the DH-10. 

It must be stressed, however, that arming Chinese warships with LACMs is not necessarily a silver bullet in a regional conflict. It is not clear how the PLAN would coordinate with other services such as the Second Artillery Force in the execution of a cruise missile attack. A saturated or sustained cruise missile bombardment from the navy alone may not be achievable given the limited number of ships and munitions. A PLAN surface task force approaching or taking up firing positions off the adversary&#8217;s coast would most likely be detected, offering ample warning for air defenses and even providing sufficient time for the adversary to respond with sea or air attacks. 

The current way the DH-10 is being tested or fielded should only be regarded as an interim solution. All eyes are now on the 052D destroyer, the successor of the 052C that is reportedly under construction, and whether the PLAN will adopt a universal vertical launch system to accommodate the DH-10. It would also be interesting to monitor the development of undersea systems. Arming Beijing&#8217;s fleet of conventional and nuclear attack submarines with submarine-launched cruise missiles will have far reaching implications. 

http://asw.newpacificinstitute.org/?p=11412

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CJ-10 onboard Test Ship No&#12290;892

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Test Ship 893 is nearly ready&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

052D? Also, 2nd LCAC?




[/URL][/IMG]





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

3rd Type 056 launched 31.7.2012 at WC in Wuhan&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

PLAN Marine&#8216;s new toy&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## no_name

For shooting down helicopters and low flying attack crafts to cover for an amphibious assault I think.

=================

Modification is being made to this 046 bow.











The same ship before her mod:






Also mod is being done to this one:






btw new bow looks better, old one reminds me of a tug boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

More information about the aircraft carriers in DL and JN

´¿ÎÄ×ÖÔ¤²âÌù£º½üÈÕ¼´½«ÓÐ¾ªÏ²¡£¡£¡££¨ÒÑÈ·ÈÏ£©£¡ - µÚ10Ò³ - º£Ñó½¢Í§¿Æ¼¼·¢ÉÕ°æ - HSHÉÏº£·¢ÉÕÓÑÂÛÌ³ - Powered by Discuz!



DL aircraft carrier








JN aircraft carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

LN 056, 4th launched so far&#65306;






4 more to go before the end of the year&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anarchy 99

The "Bohai emerald bead" passenger and roll-on/roll-off ship, which is the largest in scale and the longest in travelling distance in China to date, started its maiden voyage on the morning of August 8, 2012 at the Yantai Port of east China's Shandong Province. Different from ordinary ships, the 36,000-ton-water-displacement civilian passenger and roll-on/roll-off ship was in accordance with the national defense requirements in its design and construction so that it can project organic troop units and heavy equipment.

According to the briefing, the 178-meter-long and 28-meter-wide ship can carry 2,000-plus persons and be loaded with over 300 vehicles of various sizes one time.

The "Bohai emerald bead" is the first ship of its kind, and the three additional passenger and roll-on/roll-off ships with the same water displacement are now under construction, which all follow the national defense requirements.

According to Rong Xianwen, director of the Military Transportation Department under the Jinan Military Area Command (MAC) of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA), the passenger and roll-on/roll-off ship is the most optimal ship type in maritime transportation of military troops as it possesses the advantages including large transportation quantity and high loading efficiency. 

It is not only the means of transportation, but also a temporary barrack. Such type of ship is often recruited in the military operations in western developed countries.

"This is a new leap-forward in enhancing PLA's strategic projection capability by civilian ships," said Zhang Wei, director of the Military Transportation Department under the PLA General Logistics Department, "It boasts an important significance in ensuring troop units to fulfill diversified missions."


Launch of new civilian ship helps PLA enhance strategic projection capability - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

anarchy 99 said:


> The "Bohai emerald bead" passenger and roll-on/roll-off ship, which is the largest in scale and the longest in travelling distance in China to date, started its maiden voyage on the morning of August 8, 2012 at the Yantai Port of east China's Shandong Province. Different from ordinary ships, the 36,000-ton-water-displacement civilian passenger and roll-on/roll-off ship was in accordance with the national defense requirements in its design and construction so that it can project organic troop units and heavy equipment.
> 
> According to the briefing, the 178-meter-long and 28-meter-wide ship can carry 2,000-plus persons and be loaded with over 300 vehicles of various sizes one time.
> 
> The "Bohai emerald bead" is the first ship of its kind, and the three additional passenger and roll-on/roll-off ships with the same water displacement are now under construction, which all follow the national defense requirements.
> 
> According to Rong Xianwen, director of the Military Transportation Department under the Jinan Military Area Command (MAC) of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA), the passenger and roll-on/roll-off ship is the most optimal ship type in maritime transportation of military troops as it possesses the advantages including large transportation quantity and high loading efficiency.
> 
> It is not only the means of transportation, but also a temporary barrack. Such type of ship is often recruited in the military operations in western developed countries.
> 
> "This is a new leap-forward in enhancing PLA's strategic projection capability by civilian ships," said Zhang Wei, director of the Military Transportation Department under the PLA General Logistics Department, "It boasts an important significance in ensuring troop units to fulfill diversified missions."
> 
> 
> Launch of new civilian ship helps PLA enhance strategic projection capability - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anarchy 99

It is great to see our naval and air power projection capabilities being increased.


----------



## SinoChallenger

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> More information about the aircraft carriers in DL and JN
> 
> ´¿ÎÄ×ÖÔ¤²âÌù£º½üÈÕ¼´½«ÓÐ¾ªÏ²¡£¡£¡££¨ÒÑÈ·ÈÏ£©£¡ - µÚ10Ò³ - º£Ñó½¢Í§¿Æ¼¼·¢ÉÕ°æ - HSHÉÏº£·¢ÉÕÓÑÂÛÌ³ - Powered by Discuz!
> 
> 
> 
> DL aircraft carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JN aircraft carrier


Earthshaking news! China's future carrier designs are finally unveiled. The question is whether any will have EM capults or we are still going with steam?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SinoChallenger said:


> Earthshaking news! China's future carrier designs are finally unveiled. The question is whether any will have EM capults or we are still going with steam?



The first American styled supercarrier in the JN shipyard will likely use the steam catapult with the conventional propulsion, the second one will surely be nuclear and EM catapult.



> &#19968;&#26465;JN&#32654;&#24335;&#65292;&#19968;&#26465;DL&#20420;&#24335;&#25913;



The DL shipyard will build the Russian styled supercarrier, since they were the one who refit Varyag and they can't pull out as much of DDGs compared to the JN shipyard, so they gonna build the cheaper Russian styled supercarrier which relies less on the escorted DDGs.


----------



## no_name

Wouldn't two different styles of carriers just complicates things?


----------



## Akasa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> More information about the aircraft carriers in DL and JN
> 
> ´¿ÎÄ×ÖÔ¤²âÌù£º½üÈÕ¼´½«ÓÐ¾ªÏ²¡£¡£¡££¨ÒÑÈ·ÈÏ£©£¡ - µÚ10Ò³ - º£Ñó½¢Í§¿Æ¼¼·¢ÉÕ°æ - HSHÉÏº£·¢ÉÕÓÑÂÛÌ³ - Powered by Discuz!
> 
> 
> 
> DL aircraft carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JN aircraft carrier



When will these be finished


----------



## Akasa

I have a feeling that the next destroyer is going to be a cruiser sized one, from all the buzz about the 130mm guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

no_name said:


> Wouldn't two different styles of carriers just complicates things?



Two different shipyards build two different ACs, just like JN shipyard has built the Type 052C, while DL shipyards has built the Type 051C.



SinoSoldier said:


> When will these be finished



The Type 085 by 2015, and the Type 089 by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DDG 151&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

*Chinese Type 054A Jiangkai II frigate*





The Type 730 CIWS (close-in weapon system) has a range of 3 kilometers. The C-803 anti-ship missile can also be used as a LACM (land attack cruise missile) to strike targets on land. The C-803 has a Mach 2 supersonic terminal phase.

----------

*Chinese Type 054A Jiangkai II frigate activates its fire-suppression system*





Chinese Type 054A Jiangkai II frigate tests its onboard fire-suppression system.
















[Note: Thank you to Greyboy2 for the pictures and No_Name for the analysis/caption.]

----------

*Chinese Type 054A Jiangkai II frigate has a 32-cell VLS launcher and two Type 730 CIWS*





The [Type 054A Jiangkai II] frigate "Yantai" of the 11th Chinese naval escort flotilla arrives at Constanta port, about 220 km East of Bucharest, capital of Romania, July 31, 2012. (Photo/Xinhua)





Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy soldiers stand on board at the frigate "Yantai" of the 11th Chinese naval escort flotilla as it arrives at Constanta port, about 220 km East of Bucharest, capital of Romania, July 31, 2012. The Chinese frigate began a five-day goodwill visit to Romania from Tuesday. (Photo/Xinhua)





New close-up pictures of Type 054A's vertical launchers all opened

1. China's Type 054A has a very powerful engine and modern long-range radar in comparison to a tiny Vietnamese corvette. It can detect and destroy a corvette beyond the range of a tiny corvette's short-range antiquated radar.

2. China's Type 054A has a 32-cell VLS (vertical launch system) that carries HQ-16 missiles, which are equivalent to American SM-2 missiles.

3. China's Type 054A has two Type 730 CIWS (close-in weapon system) for short-range defense.

Reference: Type 054A frigate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[Note: Thank you to Greyboy2 for the pictures and third caption.]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Test Ship No&#12290;893 left Wuhu&#65292;Anhui province and arrived at Wusongkou&#65292;Shanghai&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

http://player.56.com/v_NzE0NTczNTU.swf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

WuChuang&#65292; where China's conventional subs&#65292;among others&#65292;are made&#65306;

notice the 056 corvette&#65311;





old bridge










New bridge which will provide a bird's eye view of WC is under construction&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HongWu

*It's been named Liaoning*

&#21407;&#29926;&#33391;&#26684;&#33322;&#27597;&#24050;&#29992;&#26576;&#30465;&#30465;&#21517;&#21629;&#21517;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

HPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homing28

no.16 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

so the construction of Type 054A continues at HDS&#65288;photo taken on 1.9.2012&#65289;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#65306;






PLAN CV16&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

the fouth 071 loaded

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

You mean the third 071? I'm not aware that there is a fourth one.


----------



## applesauce

no_name said:


> You mean the third 071? I'm not aware that there is a fourth one.



the pic definitely shows the 3rd. the rumors are abound about a 4th but so far there is zero evidence


----------



## xuxu1457

Ship-to-air missile salvo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Obambam



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## oct605032048

New ship reports to port.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdi-Karim Elmi

oct605032048 said:


> New ship reports to port.



PLAN Needs 60 of these ships. 21 deployed against vietnam and phillipines


----------



## oct605032048

Abdi-Karim Elmi said:


> PLAN Needs 60 of these ships. 21 deployed against vietnam and phillipines


 
You can see that there are at least 3 054A frigates and two 053 frigates in the background of the second pic. It is interesting to see that the Navy is changing the format of hull numbers, from traditional black style to a more US style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

Abdi-Karim Elmi said:


> PLAN Needs 60 of these ships. 21 deployed against vietnam and phillipines


 
overkill much?


----------



## Abdi-Karim Elmi

oct605032048 said:


> You can see that there are at least 3 054A frigates and two 053 frigates in the background of the second pic. It is interesting to see that the Navy is changing the format of hull numbers, from traditional black style to a more US style.


 
PLAN needs to adopt US navy style camo rather than plain white.



applesauce said:


> overkill much?


 
No. Phillipines will crap in its pants.. Vietnam will scatter away from SCS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

Decommissioning of Navy's frigate 512 Wuxi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

Looking good, but very lonely without aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

The 16th&#65288;HD8) Type 054A frigate on 15.09.2012&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

More on the way&#65288;not necessarily 054A&#65289;&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Mysterious model&#65306;


----------



## cirr

New submarine rescue ship joins the PLAN&#65306;


----------



## cirr

989&#65292;the Changbaishan&#65288;&#38271;&#30333;&#23665;&#65289;&#65292;joins the PLAN&#65306;











Construction on the 1st 48000-ton LHD starts soon&#12290;Pictures in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457

??????????_????_???

????????_????_???


----------



## cirr

PLAN&#8216;s new toy appears out of nowhere&#65306;









2nd ship of the same class&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anarchy 99

cirr said:


> PLAN&#8216;s new toy appears out of nowhere&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd ship of the same class&#12290;



What is this?
Can you add some description.

Is this the LCS?


----------



## lcloo

anarchy 99 said:


> What is this?
> Can you add some description.
> 
> Is this the LCS?



It is clearly painted on th bow, Dong Jiu 335. &#19996;&#25937;335 East Sea Rescue ship 335.


----------



## Nishan_101

cirr said:


> PLANs new toy appears out of nowhere&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd ship of the same class&#12290;



We should try to get the license for the PN to use it as a Mine Hunter(5) as well as for MSA(5).


----------



## cirr

A corner of HDS on 28.09.2012&#65306;


----------



## cirr




----------



## Navigator

The first "Bizon" ("Zubr") LCAC, what was built for China at the Ukrainian shipyards "Morye" in Feodosia, now undergoing sea trials in Black Sea.


----------



## Type 052D

Great we have a LPD and a hoovercraft. All we need is dedicated marine corps..


----------



## xuxu1457




----------



## Fanling Monk

*The Liaoning has been spotted of leaving the port in Dalian few hours ago. No official words on where is it going nor the purposes of leaving the port.
*





















This photo is from the grapevines.


----------



## Fanling Monk

*A Video of Lianing leaving the port in Dalian few hour ago:*








[video]http://www.56.com/u46/v_NzQ5ODUzNjM.html[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fanling Monk

*An animation of Liaoning battle Group*








*Analysts believe land based takeoff/ landing by J-15 has been accomplished:*


----------



## Nefory

I think the photo posts of CV16 Liao Ning is kinna ruined. I'll just post it here.

NOTE: All recent photos consisting aircraft flying by over deck were taken before the Olympics during one of the sea trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Test Ship 892 tests CJ-10&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The last 2 Type 054A FFGs have left HPS&#65306;











There will be a short rest before work resumes with the upgraded Type 054A+

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WS-10 Engine

cirr said:


> The last 2 Type 054A FFGs have left HPS&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a short rest before work resumes with the upgraded Type 054A+



I heard type 054B could be under construction.
Is this true?


----------



## Nefory

WS-10 Engine said:


> I heard type 054B could be under construction.
> Is this true?



Not until they finish building all 24 054As &#65288;22 brand new 054As + 2 upgraded 054)


----------



## xuxu1457

Countermeasure Wash Down Systems&#65292;CMWDS


----------



## cirr

A new department responsible for military products has been established at SWS&#12290;

Congratulations&#65281;

It means that the PLAN will soon have a new MAJOR supplier meeting its needs&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

South Sea Fleet exercise...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Exercise of Type 037-II in Hong Kong...


----------



## hk299792458

Recent exercise of South Sea fleet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

VLS of HHQ-9 on a 052C class destroyer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

East Sea Fleet's logistic support exercise...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The chinese MoD website just confirmed that Touch & Go have been performed on CV-16 Liaoning...

Link to chinese MoD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

CCTV-13 also announced that Touch & Go have been performed on CV-16 Liaoning...






Local TV channel shows some details of 052C destroyer...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Pictures in two parties of North Sea Fleet exercise in West Pacific ocean...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Second part...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

China South Sea fleet just carried out an huge landing operation exercise, a very interesting short documentary from CCTV...






There is also a video on chinese navy combat support ships...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Chinese 12th Escort Fleet Commander met Singapore RSS Intrepid Commander in the Gulf of Aden...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Exercise of fast loading of different missiles and torpedos...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

According to chinese spotters in Shanghai, the 4th destroyer of Type 052C is finishing it's construction, the 5th one just finished it's electronic equipments installation, and the 6th one will start to install its four APAR radars.

The 1st destroyer of Type 052D has also been moved beside the 6th 052C.

Some photos now...

The 4th destroyer 052C -






On the left, the 1st 052D and the 6th 052C -






According to my own statistic, for a Type 052C destroyer, Jianan shipyard spends in average 12 months from laid down to launching, and 15 months from launching to commissionning, it means in total a complet cycle of 27 months (_2 years and 3 months_) to build a new 052C destroyer. It's a quit reasonable speed, comparable to our europeen shipyards efficiency for a 6000t class ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

New Type 903 Supply Ship readying herself for sea trials at HPS&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

cirr said:


> New Type 903 Supply Ship readying herself for sea trials at HPS&#65306;



GSI, not HPS...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

hk299792458 said:


> According to chinese spotters in Shanghai, the 4th destroyer of Type 052C is finishing it's construction, the 5th one just finished it's electronic equipments installation, and the 6th one will start to install its four APAR radars.
> 
> The 1st destroyer of Type 052D has also been moved beside the 6th 052C.
> 
> Some photos now...
> 
> The 4th destroyer 052C -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left, the 1st 052D and the 6th 052C -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to my own statistic, for a Type 052C destroyer, Jianan shipyard spends in average 12 months from laid down to launching, and 15 months from launching to commissionning, it means in total a complet cycle of 27 months (_2 years and 3 months_) to build a new 052C destroyer. It's a quit reasonable speed, comparable to our europeen shipyards efficiency for a 6000t class ship.



Impressive.


----------



## hk299792458

Official photos taken by journalists from last sea trial of aircraft carrier 16 Liaoning...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Eating on aircraft carrier 16 Liaoning...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The first chinese aircraft carrier, 16 Liaoning, is preparaing it's *12th* sea trial, which would start on November 11th...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The 13th chinese escort fleet is gone today and will replace the 12th escort fleet at the Gulf of Aden...

This fleet is composed of 2 *Type 054A* frigate, _568 Hengyang_ and _570 Huangshan_, and a *Type 908* oil ship...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

Type 908???


----------



## hk299792458

China first aircraft carrier CV-16 Liaoning is preparing for it's 12th sea trial which will start by November 11th.

An amateur's video showing the preparations of the ship. The first real landing and take-off should not be far I think...








WS-10 Engine said:


> Type 908???



The real reference of Nancang class supply ship is *Type 908*, if I'm not wrong.


----------



## hk299792458

The 13th chinese escort fleet starts special force training on board...


----------



## hk299792458

New photos showing a Type 052C and a Type 052D side by side...

The one with rectangular universal VLS systems is Type 052D, it has an enhanced 4-faces Type 346A APAR, one of the H/PJ-12 CIWS is replaced by HQ-10 system. As no inclined sea-attack missile launchers are visible, I suggest that sea-attack missiles will be launched from the VLS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

I just modified a little bit the above pictures, changes are clear...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

one 056 finished sea test


----------



## hk299792458

Chinese navy's JH-7A and ground force air-defense division carried out combat confrontation simulation...


----------



## hk299792458

China's 13th installment escort fleet arrived in the Gulf of Aden...


----------



## hk299792458

One FAC division equiped with Type 022 in exercise....


----------



## hk299792458

China's 12th installment escort fleet handed over to the 13th escort fleet in the Gulf of Aden...


----------



## hk299792458

East sea fleet is carrying out a combat exercice in the Pacifics whereas the South sea fleet is doing the same in the South China Sea...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

According to Sina.com, it is confirmed that the first landing on CV16 Liaoning happened today morning (November 23), the pilots name is Dai Ming Meng.

&#20013;&#22269;&#39318;&#33368;&#33322;&#27597;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#30340;&#35757;&#32451;&#36827;&#23637;&#25104;&#20026;&#22806;&#30028;&#20851;&#27880;&#28966;&#28857;&#12290;&#26412;&#25253;&#33719;&#24713;&#65292;*&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#27597;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#27516;-15&#20170;&#22825;&#19978;&#21320;&#38477;&#33853;&#22312;&#8220;&#36797;&#23425;&#33328;&#8221;&#30002;&#26495;&#19978;&#65292;&#30001;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#25140;&#26126;&#30431;&#39318;&#38477;&#25104;&#21151;*&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;11&#26376;5&#26085;&#65292;&#12298;&#35299;&#25918;&#20891;&#25253;&#12299;&#22836;&#29256;&#21644;&#22269;&#38450;&#25253;&#32593;&#31449;&#21457;&#24067;&#20102;&#20851;&#20110;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#27597;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#35302;&#33328;&#36215;&#39134;&#30340;&#28040;&#24687;&#65292;&#36825;&#24847;&#21619;&#30528;&#33328;&#26426;&#21512;&#32451;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#26465;&#20214;&#24050;&#20855;&#22791;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#33322;&#31354;&#19987;&#23478;&#12289;&#27516;-10&#39318;&#24109;&#35797;&#39134;&#21592;&#24464;&#21191;&#20940;&#23545;&#26412;&#25253;&#35760;&#32773;&#25551;&#36848;&#35302;&#33328;&#36215;&#39134;&#30340;&#37325;&#35201;&#24847;&#20041;&#65292;&#38500;&#20102;&#25346;&#25318;&#38459;&#32499;&#21644;&#20943;&#36895;&#36807;&#31243;&#22806;&#65292;&#35302;&#33328;&#36215;&#39134;&#36825;&#20010;&#36807;&#31243;&#19982;&#27491;&#24335;&#30528;&#33328;&#23436;&#20840;&#30456;&#21516;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#38543;&#21518;&#65292;&#21313;&#20843;&#22823;&#26399;&#38388;&#65292;&#20013;&#33337;&#37325;&#24037;701&#30740;&#31350;&#25152;&#22269;&#23478;&#33322;&#27597;&#24037;&#31243;&#21103;&#24635;&#35774;&#35745;&#24072;&#21556;&#26195;&#20809;&#20844;&#24320;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#22269;&#20154;&#23558;&#24456;&#24555;&#23601;&#20250;&#30475;&#21040;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#22312;&#33322;&#27597;&#19978;&#38477;&#33853;&#25110;&#36215;&#39134;&#65292;&#26102;&#38388;&#21487;&#33021;&#22312;&#36825;&#20010;&#26376;&#65292;&#20063;&#21487;&#33021;&#22312;&#20170;&#24180;&#20869;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#19982;&#27492;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#39318;&#33368;&#33322;&#27597;&#8220;&#36797;&#23425;&#33328;&#8221;&#27491;&#22312;&#28196;&#28023;&#26576;&#28023;&#22495;&#24320;&#23637;&#35797;&#39564;&#65292;&#36825;&#20063;&#26159;&#23427;&#20170;&#24180;9&#26376;&#20221;&#20837;&#24441;&#20197;&#26469;&#30340;&#31532;&#20108;&#27425;&#20986;&#28023;&#35797;&#39564;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#30528;&#33328;&#30340;&#28040;&#24687;&#20043;&#25152;&#20197;&#24341;&#21457;&#22806;&#30028;&#39640;&#24230;&#20851;&#27880;&#65292;&#26159;&#22240;&#20026;&#27809;&#26377;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#65292;&#19968;&#33368;&#33322;&#27597;&#23601;&#38590;&#20197;&#31216;&#20043;&#20026;&#30495;&#27491;&#24847;&#20041;&#19978;&#30340;&#33322;&#31354;&#27597;&#33328;&#12290;&#20891;&#20107;&#19987;&#23478;&#35748;&#20026;&#65306;&#8220;&#21482;&#26377;&#24403;&#8216;&#36797;&#23425;&#33328;&#8217;&#25104;&#21151;&#23436;&#25104;&#20102;&#33328;&#36733;&#25112;&#26007;&#26426;&#30340;&#36215;&#38477;&#35797;&#39134;&#65292;&#23427;&#25165;&#33021;&#25104;&#20026;&#30495;&#27491;&#24847;&#20041;&#19978;&#30340;&#33322;&#27597;&#65292;&#21542;&#21017;&#21482;&#33021;&#31639;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#28023;&#19978;&#31227;&#21160;&#24179;&#21488;&#12290;&#8221;

&#12288;&#12288;&#24464;&#21191;&#20940;&#20998;&#26512;&#65292;&#23545;&#20110;&#39640;&#24230;&#22797;&#26434;&#30340;&#33322;&#27597;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#31995;&#32479;&#32780;&#35328;&#65292;&#39318;&#27425;&#30528;&#33328;&#30340;&#38590;&#28857;&#20027;&#35201;&#26159;&#20004;&#20010;&#65292;&#19968;&#26159;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#19982;&#33322;&#27597;&#30456;&#20851;&#31995;&#32479;&#20154;&#21592;&#30340;&#37197;&#21512;&#65292;&#20108;&#26159;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#39318;&#27425;&#30528;&#33328;&#24040;&#22823;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#21644;&#24515;&#29702;&#21387;&#21147;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#30001;&#20110;&#30528;&#33328;&#25318;&#38459;&#19982;&#35302;&#33328;&#22797;&#39134;&#30340;&#25216;&#26415;&#21547;&#37327;&#21644;&#20219;&#21153;&#27169;&#24335;&#24046;&#24322;&#24615;&#22826;&#22823;&#65292;&#22240;&#27492;&#21363;&#20351;&#32463;&#36807;&#35302;&#33328;&#22797;&#39134;&#30340;&#21453;&#22797;&#35757;&#32451;&#65292;&#23545;&#20110;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#32780;&#35328;&#39318;&#27425;&#30528;&#33328;&#20381;&#28982;&#26159;&#20805;&#28385;&#25361;&#25112;&#30340;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#25972;&#20010;&#30528;&#33328;&#30340;&#22797;&#26434;&#36807;&#31243;&#20013;&#35201;&#35753;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#23436;&#20840;&#21457;&#25381;&#25216;&#26415;&#27700;&#24179;&#26159;&#19981;&#29616;&#23454;&#30340;&#65292;&#20294;&#22312;&#36825;&#31181;&#39640;&#24230;&#32039;&#24352;&#30340;&#22797;&#26434;&#20219;&#21153;&#38454;&#27573;&#65292;&#35201;&#27714;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#19981;&#33021;&#29359;&#22826;&#22823;&#30340;&#38169;&#35823;&#65292;&#23588;&#20854;&#26159;&#19981;&#33021;&#36830;&#32493;&#29359;&#38169;&#35823;&#65292;&#32780;&#20851;&#38190;&#30340;&#30528;&#33328;&#25318;&#38459;&#36807;&#31243;&#21017;&#19981;&#20801;&#35768;&#29359;&#20219;&#20309;&#38169;&#35823;&#65292;&#36825;&#23545;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#32780;&#35328;&#26159;&#19968;&#31181;&#20960;&#20046;&#38590;&#20197;&#23436;&#25104;&#30340;&#20219;&#21153;&#65292;&#32780;&#23545;&#39318;&#39134;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#26469;&#35828;&#65292;&#20182;&#24517;&#39035;&#22312;&#20445;&#35777;&#32477;&#23545;&#23433;&#20840;&#30340;&#21069;&#25552;&#19979;&#23613;&#21487;&#33021;&#39640;&#36136;&#37327;&#22320;&#23436;&#25104;&#20219;&#21153;&#65292;&#36825;&#38656;&#35201;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#26377;&#24378;&#22823;&#30340;&#24515;&#29702;&#21644;&#32477;&#23545;&#39640;&#36229;&#30340;&#25216;&#33021;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#26032;&#38395;&#24310;&#20280;&#39318;&#39134;&#31532;&#19968;&#20154;

&#12288;&#12288;&#27492;&#22806;&#65292;&#26412;&#25253;&#36824;&#33719;&#30693;&#65292;&#30528;&#33328;&#25104;&#21151;&#30340;&#39318;&#20301;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#26159;&#25140;&#26126;&#30431;&#12290;&#24464;&#21191;&#20940;&#35828;&#65292;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#30528;&#33328;&#23436;&#20840;&#20381;&#38752;&#39134;&#34892;&#21592;&#25163;&#21160;&#25805;&#20316;&#65292;&#20917;&#19988;&#25972;&#20010;&#36807;&#31243;&#37117;&#22788;&#20110;&#8220;&#20122;&#23433;&#20840;&#29366;&#24577;&#8221;&#65292;&#20854;&#38590;&#24230;&#36828;&#36828;&#22823;&#20110;&#33322;&#22825;&#21592;&#30340;&#22826;&#31354;&#20219;&#21153;&#12290;&#30456;&#24212;&#30340;&#65292;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#39318;&#27425;&#25104;&#21151;&#30528;&#38470;&#33322;&#27597;&#30340;&#25104;&#23601;&#21644;&#24847;&#20041;&#65292;&#20063;&#21487;&#19982;&#33322;&#22825;&#34892;&#21160;&#30340;&#31361;&#30772;&#23218;&#32654;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;2006&#24180;&#30340;&#12298;&#23425;&#27874;&#26085;&#25253;&#12299;&#25253;&#36947;&#65292;&#25140;&#26126;&#30431;&#26469;&#33258;&#19996;&#28023;&#33328;&#38431;&#8220;&#28023;&#31354;&#38596;&#40560;&#22242;&#8221;&#65292;&#26366;&#20219;&#19968;&#22823;&#38431;&#22823;&#38431;&#38271;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25140;&#26126;&#30431;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#19981;&#33503;&#35328;&#31505;&#30340;&#20154;&#12290;&#8220;&#20182;&#22312;&#24037;&#20316;&#19978;&#36935;&#21040;&#38382;&#39064;&#24635;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#20154;&#24971;&#30528;&#12290;&#8221;&#32467;&#23130;&#36825;&#20040;&#22810;&#24180;&#65292;&#22971;&#23376;&#27743;&#29141;&#26089;&#23601;&#32451;&#20986;&#20102;&#23519;&#35328;&#35266;&#33394;&#30340;&#8220;&#28779;&#30524;&#37329;&#30555;&#8221;&#65292;&#19976;&#22827;&#27599;&#20010;&#32454;&#24494;&#30340;&#21464;&#21270;&#37117;&#36867;&#19981;&#20986;&#22905;&#30340;&#30524;&#30555;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#8220;&#22914;&#26524;&#20182;&#22238;&#23478;&#65292;&#19981;&#25954;&#27491;&#35270;&#25105;&#30340;&#30524;&#30555;&#65292;&#32780;&#26159;&#22475;&#22836;&#36887;&#23401;&#23376;&#29609;&#65292;&#25110;&#32773;&#36827;&#37324;&#23627;&#30475;&#20070;&#65292;&#37027;&#20934;&#26377;&#20107;&#20799;&#12290;&#20182;&#24037;&#20316;&#19978;&#30340;&#20107;&#25105;&#37117;&#24110;&#19981;&#19978;&#24537;&#65292;&#20063;&#23601;&#19981;&#38382;&#12290;&#8221;&#27743;&#29141;&#23545;&#20184;&#19976;&#22827;&#30340;&#24515;&#20107;&#20799;&#26377;&#22905;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;&#32477;&#25307;&#65306;&#8220;&#19968;&#30475;&#20182;&#24773;&#32490;&#19981;&#23545;&#21170;&#65292;&#25105;&#30340;&#8216;&#26432;&#25163;&#38159;&#8217;&#26159;&#33829;&#36896;&#24555;&#20048;&#12289;&#36731;&#26494;&#30340;&#27675;&#22260;&#12290;&#25105;&#20250;&#24613;&#20013;&#29983;&#26234;&#65292;&#23433;&#25490;&#19968;&#20123;&#23567;&#33410;&#30446;&#65292;&#27604;&#22914;&#20170;&#22825;&#22899;&#20799;&#38271;&#20986;&#31532;&#19968;&#39063;&#26032;&#29273;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#21435;&#24198;&#31069;&#21543;&#12290;&#20170;&#22825;&#26159;&#20320;&#31532;&#19968;&#27425;&#21040;&#25105;&#23478;&#35265;&#25105;&#30340;5&#21608;&#24180;&#32426;&#24565;&#26085;&#65292;&#21435;&#24198;&#31069;&#21543;&#12290;&#30446;&#30340;&#23601;&#26159;&#35753;&#20182;&#24320;&#24515;&#12290;&#8221;&#22971;&#23376;&#32478;&#23613;&#33041;&#27713;&#30340;&#23567;&#33410;&#30446;&#24635;&#20250;&#24102;&#32473;&#19976;&#22827;&#26032;&#40092;&#24863;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#8220;&#25105;&#24102;&#20182;&#21435;&#21507;&#20182;&#26368;&#29233;&#21507;&#30340;&#27700;&#29038;&#40060;&#65292;&#35201;&#19981;&#23601;&#38506;&#20182;&#29609;&#26368;&#21916;&#27426;&#30340;&#26097;&#20912;&#65292;&#25110;&#26159;&#24102;&#20182;&#21435;&#36339;&#33310;&#12290;&#36825;&#26102;&#65292;&#20182;&#23601;&#20250;&#19981;&#32463;&#24847;&#22320;&#25226;&#24037;&#20316;&#19978;&#30340;&#28902;&#24700;&#35828;&#32473;&#25105;&#21548;&#65292;&#24515;&#32467;&#35299;&#24320;&#20102;&#65292;&#24515;&#24773;&#21448;&#22909;&#20102;&#12290;&#8221;&#27743;&#29141;&#35828;&#12290;(&#40858;&#20891

&#12288;&#12288;&#19987;&#23478;&#24555;&#35780;

&#12288;&#12288;&#33328;&#36733;&#26426;&#30528;&#33328;&#24341;&#36215;&#22806;&#23186;&#26222;&#36941;&#20851;&#27880;&#65292;&#19968;&#20123;&#22659;&#22806;&#23186;&#20307;&#21487;&#33021;&#20250;&#20511;&#27492;&#20107;&#28818;&#20316;&#26032;&#19968;&#36718;&#8220;&#20013;&#22269;&#20891;&#20107;&#23041;&#32961;&#35770;&#8221;&#12290;&#20294;&#20013;&#22269;&#33322;&#27597;&#21457;&#23637;&#20043;&#36335;&#26159;&#29702;&#30452;&#27668;&#22766;&#30340;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20013;&#22269;&#20891;&#20107;&#19987;&#23478;&#24429;&#20809;&#35878;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#26680;&#24515;&#21033;&#30410;&#19981;&#23481;&#20405;&#29359;&#65292;&#20013;&#21326;&#27665;&#26063;&#30340;&#23562;&#20005;&#19981;&#23481;&#20149;&#28174;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#27599;&#19968;&#23544;&#31070;&#22307;&#22269;&#22303;&#37117;&#19981;&#23481;&#35768;&#20219;&#20309;&#20154;&#31363;&#21462;&#65292;&#20294;&#25105;&#20204;&#20063;&#20915;&#19981;&#20250;&#29992;&#33322;&#27597;&#31561;&#25163;&#27573;&#21435;&#25899;&#22842;&#23646;&#20110;&#21035;&#20154;&#30340;&#19968;&#23544;&#22303;&#22320;&#12290;&#27861;&#21046;&#26202;&#25253; &#37101;&#20025;&#25588;


----------



## Type 052D

hk299792458 said:


> New photos showing a Type 052C and a Type 052D side by side...
> 
> The one with rectangular universal VLS systems is Type 052D, it has an enhanced 4-faces Type 346A APAR, one of the H/PJ-12 CIWS is replaced by HQ-10 system. As no inclined sea-attack missile launchers are visible, I suggest that sea-attack missiles will be launched from the VLS.



In these pictures it is nicely visible how smaller the front VLS bay is on 052d is, compared to one on 052c. at a minimum, it looks 20% longer on 052c and 10-15% wider. Though the good deal of that width difference is probably taken up by the canted launch canisters. But length difference is still there.

Very nice of them to line these two ships up side-by-side like this, we could hardly have asked for a better image to use to do a comparison between the two variants. 

These pictures should put a lot of the old questions and disputes to bed. We can now categorically say that there was no change in external dimensions of the design moving from 052C to 052D.

The new VLS block is also noticeable smaller than some had thought, and it should be possible to fit a 32 cell block of the new VLS on the 054A hull provided there are no unforeseen issues with the internal structure.

What is most interesting about the bow section differences between the C and D is the fact that the main gun appears to have been shifted back by a small, but noticeable distance. My guess is that the reason for doing so is related to the design and layout of the autoloader and magazine for the new gun below decks.

Had they kept the same originally gun, or kept it in the same original position, they should have easily had room to squeeze in an extra 2 blocks of VLS cells to give them a total of 40 missiles up front. The new gun must really be something for them to be willing to make that trade-off.


----------



## hk299792458

More detail on South sea fleet's exercise...


----------



## hk299792458

Navy air force's joint tactical groups carried out exercise with surface ships...






Henri K.


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

The J-15 has landed on the Liaoning and here are the pictures

??????????????15????????_????_???


----------



## hk299792458

East sea fleet's exercice in the Pacific Ocean...

In a stage of the video we can see the combat commandment room of a *Type 054A* frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

They did it...

Over 40 years of dream. I would like to congratulate our Chinese friends for this achievement.

Part 1/2 of photos -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

Part 2/2 -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Type 052D

Finally awesome. You can see the IRST system near the ASEA cone area. Dare I say, it is far superior than the superhornet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Type 052D said:


> Finally awesome. You can see the IRST system near the ASEA cone area. Dare I say, it is far superior than the superhornet..



It will slaughter the Superhornet with it's superior aerodynamic performance.

The engines seem to be AL-31 rather than WS-10A?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

UKBengali said:


> It will slaughter the Superhornet with it's superior aerodynamic performance.
> 
> The engines seem to be AL-31 rather than WS-10A?



Among the seven J-15 known so far, only *#554* and *#557* have equiped with *WS-10H* (_The version of WS-10 reserved for naval use is called WS-10H, and not WS-10A_)...











In the photos of Xinhua, we can see *#552* and *#553*, they are both powered by AL-31F (??), I don't know if Chinese engineers have made some changes to make them adapt to naval condition...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esc8781

UKBengali said:


> It will slaughter the Superhornet with it's superior aerodynamic performance.


Tha't what they said to the F-16 vs the Mig 29.


----------



## Nefory

Esc8781 said:


> Tha't what they said to the F-16 vs the Mig 29.



Agree. Better not to make groundless statement such as "J15 slaughter super bug". It couldn't sound more childish. And this is as humble as I can be towards this kind of irrational claim.


----------



## Zheng He

Esc8781 said:


> Tha't what they said to the F-16 vs the Mig 29.



Mig-29 is a joke. It has been shot down so many times.


----------



## Nefory

Zheng He said:


> Mig-29 is a joke. It has been shot down so many times.



That doesn't necessarily prove Mig-29 is un-worthy. F4 were also shot down too many times during Vietnam war, however, F4 is still recognized as the king of the 2nd gen. In fact, after modernization, latest upgraded F4s are still very capable platforms. Mig-29 is a very good platform. Latest version of Mig-29 is no longer short legged, plus modern avionics and armament, Mig29 is anything but a joke.

The shot down record of Mig-29 is not a convincing case. You go against USAF with small air-force, whatever you fly will be shot down.


----------



## Esc8781

Zheng He said:


> Mig-29 is a joke. It has been shot down so many times.


But as that guy claimed, the aerodynamics makes a better plane, then....


----------



## hk299792458

Video of these take-off and landing of J-15 on 16 Liaoning aircraft carrier...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

A longer version of the above video, this time in 2 parts -


----------



## hk299792458

Construction history of china's first aircraft carrier 16 Liaoning...






Bought on July 1997, 
arrived in Dalian in March 2002, 
first transformation started in August 2009, 
first sea trial on August 10th 2011, 
and commisionned on September 25th 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

http://v.ifeng.com/include/exterior.swf?AutoPlay=false&guid=3e3fff6d-1391-4205-a64b-7efce9de4aa9


----------



## hk299792458

A short english version of CCTV reporting...


----------



## hk299792458

This video seems to be the original short version...


----------



## hk299792458

Will be published in the number 400 of a chinese naval magazine "_Naval & Merchant Ships_" in January 2013...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

DSV Jiaolong (Dragon) will be put into experimental application since 2013...






And the China's national deep sea exploration base has started it's construction...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurutoga

The chances for these two jets to meet each other is very slim. The situation is Chinese and US NAVY fights head-to-head in a remote area not near to military bases of either countries. Most likely it is F/A-18E/F vs some small country's outdated jets or J-15 vs Philippine Air Force.



UKBengali said:


> It will slaughter the Superhornet with it's superior aerodynamic performance.


----------



## Oldman1

UKBengali said:


> It will slaughter the Superhornet with it's superior aerodynamic performance.
> 
> The engines seem to be AL-31 rather than WS-10A?



It can do all that so called aerodynamic performance, in the end it will get shot down. 

Raiders of the Lost Ark - Why Guns Are Better Than Swords - YouTube


----------



## hk299792458

The last 7 days of SAC's CEO on the aircraft carrier... R.I.P.


----------



## cirr

First of 4 Zubrs received 17.11.2012:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

The crew of the aircraft carrier _ 16 Liaoning [/ i] pay homage to CEO of SAC ...






_


----------



## hk299792458

A longer version of the previous video...


----------



## hk299792458

The 16th *Type 054A* frigate will be launched on November 30th in the Shanghai Hudong shipyard.

This should end up the production of the 054A class frigate but will also start the construction of 4 new *Type 054A(G)* frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

China Navy enter western Pacific through Miyako Strait for routine military excercises.









Sailing of Frigate Maanshan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

China East sea fleet's drill in Western Pacific...


----------



## hk299792458

South sea fleet's drill in South China sea...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Some very interesting videos around the CEO of SAC...






The design office of 601th institut in Shenyang, where the design of J-15 has been carried out...











he flight test preparation station of SAC, in which we can see a newly produced J-15 under preparation... Maybe this is the sign that the serial production of J-15 has been started?


----------



## hk299792458

Very interesting photos publied on the official china's navy website...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Part of the East sea fleet is in the Western Pacific, whereas another part is also in a drill...


----------



## hk299792458

Le site officiel de la marine chinoise est très riche en photos et en vidéos. Voici 4 vidéos que j'ai regardé ce matin...

*Type 022* from East sea fleet in a drill -






A South sea fleet's drill in September, we can see the Shtil-1 control station onboard of a Type 052B destroyer...






Chinese navy special force in a drill with US Navy...






The refueling and food supplies of the 12th escort fleet...


----------



## cirr

16th Type 054A(18th 054) launched at HDS on 30.11.2012:











Next one coming up:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Dates & times of 4 landing and 1 take-off of J-15 from 16 Liaoning aircraft carrier...

According to the communication of CCTV and Xinhua agency, 5 landings and 5 take-off have occurred during the 12th sea trial by 5 different pilots.






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

East sea fleet's drill in Western Pacific...
















Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Old *Type 035* SSK torpedos firing drill...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

US Navy secretary visited a chinese Type 039A SSK, he has also visited some Type 054A frigates as well...






The *16th* *Type 054A* frigate has been launched in Shanghai Hudong shipyard on November 30th...











The 15th 054A will go soon to first sea trial
















The 17th 054A's modules are ready to be integrated...






One of the 2 new Type 903 oil-tanker under construction in Shanghai, the another one is in Guangzhou GSI shipyard...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A new member in the ranks of PLAN&#65306;


----------



## hk299792458

Raymond Edwin MABUS, US Navy's secretary, is visiting East sea fleet...


----------



## hk299792458

The 13th escort fleet gets first refueling...


----------



## hk299792458

Day and night training of helicopters' pilots from North sea fleet...


----------



## sweetgrape

See that red vehicle behind the official, they say it is to push or throw the plane to sea in emergency, very interesting.


----------



## hk299792458

How many J-15 aircrafts have taken off from 16 Liaoning on November 23rd? In this video a spottor analyzed some details in the published photos and gives the answer...


----------



## hurt




----------



## Type 052D

hk299792458 said:


> How many J-15 aircrafts have taken off from 16 Liaoning on November 23rd? In this video a spottor analyzed some details in the published photos and gives the answer...


Something tells me PLAN recruitment will get a big boost going forwards.

The commentary in the video stated that the footage was shot during the second sea trail after handing over to the PLAN. That would mean that they shot and produced the whole thing and then transmitted it back to HQ to be broadcasted (or they just beamed all the raw footage back and had someone do the editing at the station).

Either the CCTV crew could get mobile signals where the sea trails were going on, or the PLAN decided to test out their datalink/satcomm as well during this trial.

It is also amusing looking at all the mainstream media labeling this as the first landing on Liaoning. It was blatantly obvious that they had done this many times already and had already established a full set of procedures and trained up the crew to the extent that everyone knew exactly what they were supposed to be doing.

This was less a test and more of a display.


----------



## hk299792458

15 young women are on board of a Type 052B destroyer, today more and more women go into Chinese army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

China&#8217;s carrier-borne J-15 fighter jet has successfully undergone a series of sailing and technological tests on the Liaoning, China&#8217;s first aircraft carrier, marking a great success of the carrier-borne fighter jet independently developed by China and a major breakthrough in the development of aircraft carrier technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Supply ship supply material for other warships on West Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Very rough sea..

I think Liaoning once out on the western pacific sea. It will get some real life sea state condition.


----------



## Type 052D

Litorial capable ship (survey's oceanic status in the pacific)


----------



## giant panda




----------



## hk299792458

Women in China marine corps...






Supply drill in high seas...


----------



## hk299792458

Sea rescrue drill near Guangzhou...






North sea fleet's MRO drill...


----------



## hk299792458

A compiled video on the 4th Type 054A frigate, 568 Hengyang.


----------



## cirr

New general-purpose VLS being tested onboard Ship 891&#65306;


----------



## hk299792458

China's first megawatt-class High Temperature Superconducting (_HTS_) motor is certified, only a few countries in the world have developed this technology.


----------



## hk299792458

The largest ship of China Fishery Administration is commissioned today. The ship's displacement is around 5800t and it's 130m long.


----------



## hk299792458

The East sea sub-fleet, which went into Western Pacifics, is returned to headquarter...


----------



## seven7seven

Impressive CG of Liaoning CBG operating with J-15s. Real fan boy stuff but impressive nonetheless. Love the paint jobs on the J-15s.

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg3MjA3MDQ0.html[/video]


----------



## hk299792458

A naval drill carried out by several old *Type 053* frigates...


----------



## hk299792458

A CG video of 16 Liaoning aircraft carrier...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

CCTV-'s video on _Shenyang Aircraft Coporation_'s CEO, in which we can find some very interesting part on J-15 like it's maiden flight, the shopfloor of SAC, the Batch 0 production of J-15...etc.


----------



## hk299792458

Sous marine 331, which is the second boat of *Type 039A*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Submarine Rescue Ship 867 at GSI almost ready for induction&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*A CG animation for China Carrier.*
*Below is website:*
[video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDg3MjA3MDQ0/v.swf[/video]

ä¸*å&#8250;½è&#710;ªæ¯å&#8230;¨CGå&#352;¨ç&#8221;»å®£ä¼*ç&#8240;&#8225;â&#8364;&#8221;å&#339;¨çº¿æ&#8217;*æ&#8221;¾â&#8364; &#8221; ä¼&#732;é&#8230;·ç½&#8216;ï¼&#338;è§&#8224;é¢&#8216;é«&#732;æ¸&#8230;å&#339;¨çº¿è§&#8218;ç&#339;&#8249;



































*
More pictures, click here*:
http://slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn/slide_8_33676_19314.html#p=1


----------



## hk299792458

The parachute training of young recruits from Chinese Marine Corps...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

Chinese navy to keep regular training in blue water
2012-12-14 &#8212; Five major warships of the East Sea Fleet of the People&#8217;s Liberation Army began a blue water training exercise in the western Pacific on Nov. 27. The blue water exercise, the seventh of its kind launched by the Chinese navy this year, entered its 14th day on Dec. 10, according to the China National Radio. The navy will continue to conduct blue water training regularly, said rear admiral Qiu Tingpeng, commander of the training exercise and deputy commander-in-chief of the East China Sea Fleet.

Blue water training is a common practice among navies of different countries. As the Chinese navy constantly improves its equipment and logistical ability as well as expands maritime training areas, blue water training has become an effective way and natural choice to increase its combat capability.

During the training exercise, the five warships practiced sailing around the clock, blue water combat and supplies, and ship-aircraft joint search and rescue, and achieved pre-set training targets.

Qiu believes that the Chinese navy will continue to conduct blue water training on a regular basis. Information technology-based military training in the open sea will increase the navy&#8217;s systematic combat capability in the information era, and accelerate the transformation of the combat capability generation model.

Qiu said that the blue water training has further improved the East Sea Fleet&#8217;s tactics and training methods, increased the navy&#8217;s ability to accomplish blue water missions, and enhanced the morale and fighting spirit of navy officers and soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda




----------



## hk299792458

South sea fleet's drill with it's old frigates...


----------



## Akasa

giant panda said:


>



J-15 is reverse engineered? FlightGlobal needs to have its facts checked.


----------



## hk299792458

The 15th Type 054A frigate starts the first sea trial today.

In these photos we can see the 16th Type 054A frigate -


----------



## giant panda

janes


----------



## hk299792458

The new chinese President XI visited a Type 052C destroyer, we can see some details of the boat...


----------



## hk299792458

Touch & Go of J-15 on CHinese aircraft carrier


----------



## cirr

2nd Type 052D DDG &#65288;Ship Number 173&#65289;to be launched within the next couple of days&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

*Type 082G* minesweeper...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Two 054A and depot ship Qiandaohu visit Australia


----------



## sweetgrape

*Destroyer "Wuhan"*


----------



## hk299792458

1st *Type 052D* destroyer...


----------



## Akasa

hk299792458 said:


> 1st *Type 052D* destroyer...



Just out of pure curiosity, are you ethnically French or ethnically Chinese? Are you Henri K. from Marine Forum?


----------



## hk299792458

SinoSoldier said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, are you ethnically French or ethnically Chinese? Are you Henri K. from Marine Forum?



French. Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## giant panda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## giant panda

hk299792458 said:


> French. Yes.



PLAAF exercises with French Air Force


----------



## cirr

*China's new missile vessel ready for debut: report*

CNA

December 25, 2012, 12:08 am TWNTweet

TAIPEI -- The appearance of a picture of *China's second 052D* guided missile destroyer on the Internet recently has aroused speculation in China that the country's most advanced version of the warship is ready for the sea. 

Television station HBTV in Hubei province, central China reported that the vessel in the picture was decorated with Chinese flags and other features which suggested that it was ready for launch.

It is not unusual for China to release pictures of its new state-developed military weaponry to Internet users before confirming their existence, said HBTV.

A political commentator Zhang Bin told HBTV that the launch of the destroyer would be a milestone in China's naval buildup, as it will send a veiled warning to other countries, especially Japan, which is embroiled in a territory dispute with China over the Diaoyutai Islands, an archipelago in the East China Sea.

Noting that following his party's victory in Japan's Dec. 16 parliamentary election, Shinzo Abe, president of the Liberal Democratic Party, said the country's sovereignty over the Diaoyutais is beyond dispute, Zhang said the launch of China's second 052D destroyer will force Abe to lower his voice when making similar claims in the future.

The discovery of the image on the Internet after Abe's remarks could not be a coincidence, said Zhang.

He recalled that a picture of China's first aircraft carrier Liaoning appeared on the Internet on Sept. 25, shortly after U.S. Defense Secretary Leon Panetta visited Beijing. 

A picture of China's stealth fighter jet J-31 was posted on the Internet on Nov. 5 during the height of the Sino-Japanese dispute over the Diaoyutais.

And a picture showing the successful test flight of China's J-15 fighter jets on its aircraft carrier appeared on Nov. 25, shortly after U.S. President Barrack Obama visited three Southeast Asian countries, including China's close allies Myanmar and Cambodia.

As a successor of the 052C, the 052D destroyer was billed as China's version of the Aegis, the U.S. state-of-the-art warship. It is equipped with 64 vertical missile launch cells, allowing for the quick firing of anti-air, anti-ship and ground-attack missiles.

China's new missile vessel ready for debut: report - The China Post


----------



## Akasa

hk299792458 said:


> French. Yes.



Sweet! BTW, your YouTUbe channel is awesome.


----------



## hk299792458

giant panda said:


> PLAAF exercises with French Air Force



Not an exercise.

If I'm not wrong it was in 80' when chinese pilots flied on M2000 because PLAAF would like to buy it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Today is the 4th anniversary of chinese fleets deployment in Gulf of Aden, more than 5 000 ships have been escorted by China's warships during the last 4 years.


----------



## cirr

The latest Type 054 FFG on sea trials&#65306;


----------



## xuxu1457

hk299792458 said:


> Not an exercise.
> 
> If I'm not wrong it was in 80' when chinese pilots flied on M2000 because PLAAF would like to buy it...


No really, 
in 1998.01.21 PLAAF pilots flied on M2000 in france
in 2005, Plaaf pilots flied on SEPECATJaguar in France




2008 05 17,France pilots went China to fly Chinese fighters, Encamping
2008 10 12&#65292; Chinese pilots went France to fly M2000 and others, Encamping
2010 03 21, France pilots went China&#65292; co-training
2010 04 11&#65292; Chinese pilots went France , free air combat with France pilots using M2000
http://bbs.tiexue.net/post2_4209170_1.html




.................................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

071 class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

26 December 2012, another 054A(Liu Zou 573) frigate commissioned to South China Sea Fleet , it's the 12th 054A of PLAN, and the 4th 054A commissioned in 2012.
the 13th 054A (Lin Yi 547) had commissioned to North China Sea fleet 4 days before the 12th at 22 December 2012.





Now, PLAN had commissioned 2 054 and 13 054A, 6 in East China Sea fleet, 6 in South China Sea fleet, 3 in North China sea fleet.
054 list:
Number Pennant No Name Builder Launched Commissioned Fleet Home Port Status 
1	525	&#39532;&#38797;&#23665;/ Ma'anshan	HD	September 2003	February 2005	East Sea Active
2	526	&#28201;&#24030; / Wenzhou	HP	November 2003	September 2006	East Sea Active
054A list
Number Pennant No Name Builder Launched Commissioned Fleet Status 
1	530	&#24464;&#24030; / Xuzhou	HP	30 September 2006	27 January 2008	East Sea	Active
2	529	&#33311;&#23665; / Zhoushan	HD	21 December 2006	3 January 2008	East Sea	Active
3	570	&#40643;&#23665; / Huangshan	HP	18 March 2007	13 May 2008	South Sea	Active
4	568	&#34913;&#38451; / Hengyang	HD	23 May 2007	30 June 2008	South Sea	Active
5	571	&#36939;&#22478; / Yuncheng	HP	8 February 2009	17 January 2010	South Sea	Active
6	569	&#29577;&#26519; / Yulin	HD	28 April 2009	1 February 2010	South Sea	Active
7	548	&#30410;&#38451; / Yiyang	HP	17 November 2009	26 October 2010	East Sea	Active
8	549	&#24120;&#24030; / Changzhou	HD	21 May 2010	30 May 2011	East Sea	Active
9	538	&#28895;&#21488; / Yantai	HP	24 August 2010	9 June 2011	North Sea	Active
10	546	&#30416;&#22478; / Yancheng	HD	27 April 2011	5 June 2012	North Sea	Active
11	572	&#34913;&#27700; / Hengshui [4]	HP	21 May 2011	9 July 2012	South Sea	Active
12	573	&#26611;&#24030; / Liuzhou[5]	HD	10 December 2011	26 December 2012	South Sea	Active
13	547	&#20020;&#27778; / Linyi	HP	13 December 2011	22 December 2012	North Sea	Active
14	574	&#37045;&#38451;/ Shaoyang	HP	9 May 2012	-	-	Fitting out
15	550	&#28493;&#22346; / Weifang[6]	HD	9 July 2012	-	-	Fitting out
16	575	-	HD	30 November 2012	-	-	Fitting out
17	-	-	HD -	-	Under construction
18	-	-	HD -	-	Ordered
19	-	-	HD -	-	Ordered
20	-	-	HD -	-	Ordered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

xuxu1457 said:


> No really,
> in 1998.01.21 PLAAF pilots flied on M2000 in france
> in 2005, Plaaf pilots flied on SEPECATJaguar in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 05 17,France pilots went China to fly Chinese fighters, Encamping
> 2008 10 12&#65292; Chinese pilots went France to fly M2000 and others, Encamping
> 2010 03 21, France pilots went China&#65292; co-training
> 2010 04 11&#65292; Chinese pilots went France , free air combat with France pilots using M2000
> http://bbs.tiexue.net/post2_4209170_1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .................................



Both of these are in service with Indians, i hope Chinese shared the experience with PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

Donatello said:


> Both of these are in service with Indians, i hope Chinese shared the experience with PAF.



I think it is not secret, the corporation between China and PAK is not confined to these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## giant panda




----------



## giant panda

Y-8GX6 ASW Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## turkbordobereli

Good news china.Go!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Some videos on _16 Liaoning_ aircraft carrier and *J-15* figther...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

From these 2 pictures we can clearly see the difference between a *Type 052C* (_on the left_) and a *Type 052D* (_on the right_)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

All the DDGs shown above are with JNS&#12290;

DLS has also taken part in the building of 052Ds&#65292;with the 1st two ships expected in 2013.


----------



## hk299792458

Sounth sea fleet has carried out a drill in which frigates (*Type 053H*) vs FAC (*Type 022* & *Type 037*)...


----------



## xuxu1457

Pics taken from one shipyard during New year period
ready to service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

South sea fleet air force's *H-6H* bombers in a training...


----------



## hk299792458

*Type 035*, *Type 091G*, *Type 039G*, *YJ-82* firing (_nothing to see with C-802..._), *Type 092*, all in one video...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

East sea fleet's 2013 training is started...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

056&#65292;in 2012, 7 056 launched


----------



## cirr

New J-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Shooting training of PLAN special force in the Gulf of Aden...






Training course of new recruits of PLAN in one of the bases...






North sea fleet's helicopter pilotes started their 2013's training...






North sea fleet airforce's JH-7A continue their training...


----------



## hk299792458

Old Type 035 submarines train with other frigates and helicopters...


----------



## hk299792458

7 pilots of J-15 have been felicitated in a special ceremony carried out in the PLANAF pilot training center...


----------



## hk299792458

The 12th anti-piracy fleet left the Vietnam after 5 days of official visit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Training of new pilots of J-8 from PLAN Air Force. I heard somewhere that China has stopped J-8's production, can anyone confirm this information?


----------



## hk299792458

More than ten J-10A from East sea fleet in a drill...


----------



## hk299792458

Hydroplanes SH-5 from North sea fleet started their 2013 training program...


----------



## hk299792458

4 Type 022 FAC from North sea fleet in an air defense training...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Anti-submarin training of *Ka-28*...


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

YJ-12...







Henri K.


----------



## Fsjal

hk299792458 said:


> YJ-12...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



That cannot be the YJ-12. People say the YJ-12 is based on the French ASMP. Is it?

BTW how did you get the image?


----------



## hk299792458

Fsjal said:


> That cannot be the YJ-12. People say the YJ-12 is based on the French ASMP. Is it?



Wrong information.


----------



## Akasa

hk299792458 said:


> YJ-12...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



How did you get that image? Is this not a YJ-91?


----------



## Fsjal

hk299792458 said:


> Wrong information.



Oops. Anyway that is a nice missile. Is it close to the Brahmos in capability?


----------



## cirr

Close-in air-defence weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

SinoSoldier said:


> How did you get that image? Is this not a YJ-91?



*YJ-91* is much more shorter and slimmer...































One photo showing a *H-6G* carrying a *YJ-12*...











Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Ministry of Civil Affairs visited the 16 Liaoning aircraft carrier...






The 12th anti-piracy fleet went back to the East sea fleet's headquarter...






Training of navy's helicopter pilots...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Fsjal said:


> That cannot be the YJ-12. People say the YJ-12 is based on the French ASMP. Is it?
> 
> BTW how did you get the image?



You are not completly wrong. In the past we have seen a JH-7 mockup carrying a missile very similar to ASMP, that's the reason why people thought at that time China is developing the YJ-12 based on ASMP design. But it seems to be the failed candidate faced to the current YJ-12's design.
















Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Respectively the 3rd *Type 056* built in Huangpu shipyard (plus several CMS patrol ships), one *Type 917* and at least two *Type 639* (_?? not sure for this one..._)...


----------



## hk299792458

Training of naval helicopter pilots from North sea fleet...


----------



## hk299792458

China aircraft carrier pilots training center...


----------



## hk299792458

3rd *Type 052C* destroyer, _150 Changchun_...
















4th Type 052C destroyer, _151 Zhengzhou_...






Type 054A frigates, _548 Yiyang_ et _549 Changzhou_, back from more than 200 hundred days of anti-piracy mission in the Gulf of Aden...











The 1st *Type 056* corvette, _582_, is ready to be commissionned...











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

the forth 052C enter service, navy ordered 6 052C

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

The first 056 with Number 582


----------



## hk299792458

China 13th anti-piracy fleet met NATO 508 Task Fleet...






The 9th Type 056 corvette launched in the Guangzhou Huangpu shipyard...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

3 North sea fleet's warship, the *Type 052* destroyer _113 Qingdao_ and 2 *Type 054A* frigates _538 Yantai_ and _546 Yancheng_ are crossing the 1st islands chain for training in the West Pacific...


----------



## hurt




----------



## hk299792458

CG film of 16 Liaoning aircraft carrier...






Chinese warships passed Miyako Strait...






The politic commissionner of 16 Liaoning said that the first islands chain can no longer block the Chinese navy...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

FFG-570 Huangshan, a Type 054A frigate of the 13th anti-piracy fleet, arrived at Djibouti...






The 3rd Type 052C destroyer, DDG-150 Chengchun, is commissioned yesterday at the East sea fleet...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K. said:


> Chinese warships passed Miyako Strait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



After having passed Miyako Strait, the 3 warships turned and passed Bashi Channel, direction South China Sea. I just wonder what the warships of North sea fleet are going to do in the South...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hurt

two Type 056 in liao nan






Type056 #1 in HDZH


----------



## hurt

Type 056 HDZH #1 and #2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

DDG 150 &#8221;Changchun&#8220; inducted&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

cirr said:


> DDG 150 &#8221;Changchun&#8220; inducted&#65306;



What fleet is the ship assigned to?


----------



## 帅的一匹

East sea fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Fsjal said:


> What fleet is the ship assigned to?



DDGs 150&#65288;Changchun&#65289;&#12289;151&#65288;Zhengzhou&#65289;&#12289;152&#65288;Jinan&#65289; and 153&#65288;Taiyuan&#65289; are all assigned to the 6th Destroyer Detachment of the East Sea Fleet&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

An another new China Marine Surveillance (CMS) patrol ship is commissionned yesterday. 35 other CMS patrol ships, from 1000 to 12000t of displacement, are currently being built in different shipyards...


----------



## cirr

hk299792458 said:


> An another new China Marine Surveillance (CMS) patrol ship is commissionned yesterday. 35 other CMS patrol ships, from 1000 to 12000t of displacement, are currently being built in different shipyards...



Wrong&#12290;The 36 CMS vessels&#65292;of which CMS 8002 is the 1st commissioned&#65292;are 1000 and 1500 in tonnages&#12290; 

The standard displacements of the other 41 planned CMS and CFA ships range from 3000 tonnes right up to 12000 tonnes&#12290;


----------



## cirr

D2 before launch in Dec. 2012&#65306;






D3 is barely visible in the rear&#12290;


----------



## hk299792458

3 videos taken by a spottor showing how many warships are under construction in the Huangpu shipyard. I can see at least 3 acoustic mesuring catamarans, 3 Type 056 corvettes, 1 Type 054A frigate 575 Yueyang plus some modules of a new one, and several patrol ships for CMS (China Marine Surveillance)...
















Henri K.


----------



## cirr

An AWACS regiment of the aviation arm of the North Sea Fleet&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Four Su-30MKK from PLANAF in a air combat training...






Henri K.


----------



## cirr

JNS is said to have won 2 orders for eight 052Ds in total&#12290;

Plus the number of 052Ds to be built at DLS&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;


----------



## hk299792458



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gpit

[youku]XNDgxMjc0NTIw[/youku]

Taiwanese commenting on mainland carrier/flight and Taiwanese anti-ship missile. 

Really interesting... I love those Taiwanese.





Sorry, only in Chinese.


----------



## 帅的一匹

How many KJ200 we have now?


----------



## hk299792458

wanglaokan said:


> How many KJ200 we have now?



You might have at least 6 KJ-200 in PLAN AF 2nd division from North sea fleet, and at least 5 from PLAAF...

Henri K.


----------



## cirr

D3 at JNS&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

How many 052d gonna be built in the future? Will Huangpu build 052D?


----------



## hk299792458

The 3 North sea fleet's warships will leave Paracels islands and go to Western Pacifics to continue their training...


----------



## Fsjal

wanglaokan said:


> How many 052d gonna be built in the future? Will Huangpu build 052D?



I heard China will build 7 or 10. Maybe more.


----------



## cirr

Section belonging to either D4 or D5 at JN&#65306;


----------



## hk299792458

The 3 warships of North sea fleet have passed the chinese new year on board...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Training of Su-30MKK from East Sea Fleet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

2 warships from East sea fleet went for patrolling...






Flag-raising on the 3 warships from North sea fleet currently in Western Pacifics...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

China Marine Surveillance patrol ships in Diaoyu islands...
















China's 13th anti-piracy fleet...






The 3 warships from North sea fleet finished the training in Western Pacifics and went back to China...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

The 3 warships from North sea fleet arrived in Qingtao...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

14th anti-piracy fleet left China today...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type 052D

cirr said:


> DDGs 150&#65288;Changchun&#65289;&#12289;151&#65288;Zhengzhou&#65289;&#12289;152&#65288;Jinan&#65289; and 153&#65288;Taiyuan&#65289; are all assigned to the 6th Destroyer Detachment of the East Sea Fleet&#12290;



To combat the pirate organization of JMSDF, who stole Daiyou Islands.


----------



## hk299792458

The departure of the chinese 14th anti-piracy fleet...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twocents

China is sending smaller ships for escort duty. BTW, they are also scheduled to have a joint exercise with the Pakistani navy.


----------



## hk299792458

With more and more women working on board, 3 gynecologists will go with the 14th anti-piracy fleet for 7 months of mission.






Training of pilots of Ka-27 ASW from East sea fleet...






ASW training of South sea fleet...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The commandor of NATO's CTF-508 visited a *Type 054A* frigate from 13th anti-piracy fleet...






An another frigate 054A went to repatriate someone from a patrol ship...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The first replenishment at sea of the 14th anti-piracy fleet...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The life of women wirking on a *Type 052C* destroyer...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

The commission of the 1st *Type 056 *corvette...






The aircraft carrier _16 Liaoning_ left Dalian for it's new naval base





































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

the second 056 ready to be sent to navy


----------



## hk299792458

Jane's...



> *China provides better view of CM-802AKG stand-off missile at IDEX*
> 
> Robert Hewson
> * Abu Dhabi
> 
> China's Precision Machinery Import Export Corporation (CPMIEC) has exhibited the CM-802AKG stand-off land-attack missile for the first time outside China. The new precision-guided weapon has probably already been fielded by the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF), using the reported local designation YJ-83KH, but potential export customers have previously been shown only models - and only at events within China.
> 
> At IDEX 2013 in Abu Dhabi in mid-February CPMIEC displayed a large image of a CM-802AKG missile carried by a Xian JH-7A attack aircraft, operating with the China Flight Test Establishment (CFTE). The opaque cover for the missile's imaging infra-red (IIR) seeker is clearly visible. The aircraft is fitted with a datalink pod that is also used in conjunction with China's KD-88 air-to-surface weapon, indicating that both missiles have a man-in-the-loop targeting and retargeting capability.
> 
> The CM-802AKG is a derivative of the radar-guided CM-802AK anti-ship missile, produced by the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation. Because of its new IIR seeker, it is optimised for use against land targets, including re-locatable mobile targets, while still retaining an anti-ship capability. The turbojet-powered missile has a maximum launch range of 230 km but can be controlled by another aircraft at 280 km from its intended target. The 670 kg CM-802AKG is fitted with a 285 kg penetrating warhead.
> 
> The CM-802AKG was first seen in public at the November 2010 Airshow China. Until its IDEX appearance it had only been displayed at Airshow China and only as a mock-up. CPMIEC did not explicitly identify the CM-802AKG in its presentation at IDEX but the missile's emergence there indicates that the weapon is now a fully fledged export product.
> 
> Copyright © IHS Global Limited, 2013








Henri K.


----------



## cirr

056s at HDZHS on 02.03.2013&#65306;







#4 is being assembled indock&#12290;

Confirmation of the existence of Type 056 variants&#65306;


----------



## cirr

A recent photo of D2 being fitted out at JNS:


----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## cirr

LACV 3321&#65306;


----------



## hk299792458

The 13th *Type 056* corvette was laid down in Hudong shipyard on March 4th...






The aircraft carrier _16 Liaoning_ will carried out sail test on high seas in 2013...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Come on china ! ! you are going too slow ! ! only 13 Type 056 corvette so far ! ! you needed to double it  very poor performance


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

BDforever said:


> Come on china ! ! you are going too slow ! ! only 13 Type 056 corvette so far ! ! you needed to double it  very poor performance



The construction has just started in last year, and i think the number will be 30 by the end of this year.


----------



## BDforever

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The construction was just started in last year, and i think the number will be 30 by the end of this year.



thats why i am saying china is going too slow


----------



## hk299792458

China's 14th anti-piracy fleet is currently participating to the AMAN-13 naval exercice...
















Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PITA

Henri K.,

Je veux dire merci pour les vidéos et les photos. Vos contributions sont appréciées.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The 14th anti-piracy escort fleet has finished it's participation in the AMAN-13 naval exercise, and is now going to the Gulf of Aden to remplace the 13th fleet.






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

The chief engineer of *J-15* programme precised today that the home-made turbofan variant for J-15, *WS-10H*, is proved now as "_usable_". But he also indicated that some "_additional works have to be carried out as we are not in an optimized situation_".

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

The aircraft carrier _16 Liaoning_ tested it's anti-torpedo system on it's way to Qingtao on February 26th...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

First *Type 056* corvette, _582 Bengbu_, is commissionned today...





















Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

The firing of two CIWS *H/PJ-12* from a *Type 052C* destroyer...






Commissioning of the first *Type 056* corvette...






The 14th anti-piracy fleet will arrive at the Gulf of Aden on March 13 and will replace the 13th fleet...






Henri K.


----------



## sweetgrape

056.


----------



## hk299792458

sweetgrape said:


> 056.



It's a *H/PJ-15* CIWS, which can work in both automatic and manual mode.

I heard that China has currently in the arsenal 6 types of 30mm CIWS -

* 2 in very high speed area to against up to Mach 4 missile (H/PJ-14 on Liaoning, + ???)
* 2 in high speed area to against up to Mach 2 missile (H/PJ-12 on 052C/054A/05AC... and H/PJ-13 on 022)
* 2 for all other support/logistic boat (H/PJ-15 on 056, + ???)

Anyone has more information on the 2 missing CIWS systems?

Thanks,

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

A *Type 071* LPD in naval exercise...






The 14th anti-piracy fleet jointed the 13th fleet to start handover...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The brief exploded view of the Type 052D.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

584 arrived in Shanghai for sea trials&#65306;


----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## sweetgrape

*the 13th and 14th convoy fleets convoy commercial ships together.*

























*Frigate 572.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rashid.sarwar

Can we have the image in english, thanks


----------



## hk299792458

One *Type 071* LPD, one *Type 052C* destroyer, two *Type 054A* frigates, 4 helicopters and 1 group of chinese marines corps, all from South sea fleet, have gone today to a special training in South China sea and in Western Pacifics.






The Chinese 13th anti-piracy fleet had ended it's convoy missions in the Gulf of Aden and will visit 5 countries in Europe and North Africa.






Henri K.


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

xuxu1457 said:


>



Where's that?


----------



## xuxu1457

Fsjal said:


> Where's that?


at Sanya port in Hainan province

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

CCTV published some footages of the new *Type 726* chinese LCAC in the current South sea fleet's exercise...
















A local television talked about the Type *H/PJ-14* CIWS system, installed on the _16 Liaoning_ aircraft carrier. It's rate of fire is higher than 10 000 rounds/minute, according to chinese navy's studies, it is able to shoot down missile cruising at speeds of Mach 4.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

hk299792458 said:


> CCTV published some footages of the new *Type 726* chinese LCAC in the current South sea fleet's exercise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A local television talked about the Type *H/PJ-14* CIWS system, installed on the _16 Liaoning_ aircraft carrier. It's rate of fire is higher than 10 000 rounds/minute, according to chinese navy's studies, it is able to shoot down missile cruising at speeds of Mach 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



Why does one part of vid show the movie 'Battleship'. What are they saying?


----------



## hk299792458

Training of helicopters from North sea fleet...






Training of South sea fleet in South China sea. We can see a chinese *Type 726* LCAC...






Henri K.


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Old pic of Type 093 SSN's commission ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Old pic of Type 093 SSN's commission ceremony.



Maybe it means 095 has been inducted, or are building and will be finished soon!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sweetgrape said:


> Maybe it means 095 has been inducted, or are building and will be finished soon!!



Two of these have been started the sea trial since 2011, expect them to be commissioned soon.

Soon, the information of Type 093/094 will be disclosed, this means the newer generation Type 095/096 will be commissioned soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

China South Sea fleet did island landing exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Frigate 569

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

China's second generation nuclear sub to be unveiled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China's second generation nuclear sub to be unveiled.



Didn't understand. Could you please explain what the images were saying.


----------



## xuxu1457

China South sea fleet go on exercise routine at SCS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Fsjal said:


> Didn't understand. Could you please explain what the images were saying.



It takes too much time to translate, the important thing to know is that Type 093 and Type 094 were commissioned since 2006 and 2007 respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

DDG-152 to be commissioned soon.


----------



## hk299792458

Some JH-7A and H-6H/M have joined the 4 warships of South Sea Fleet in the South China sea, several exercices have been carried out together...











March 22nd, the 14th anti-piracy fleet deported 18 suspected boats...






I created some playlists per category on PLA Navy topics in my YouTube channel -

PLAN in general
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZPnGoDm1Eso4CTDkHi0w5vF&feature=view_all

FAC *Type 022*
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZOK1URzBkVhjj3kXnhanhVh&feature=view_all

SSK *Type 035*
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZOqvueveuduFWsYI5qbfAfE&feature=view_all

Destroyer *Type 052B*
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZOlbOWqSzMMR_7O5WxUKoma&feature=view_all

Destroyer *Type 052C*
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZOAkJ5EfhML2CkMRX1vM4jm&feature=view_all

Frigate *Type 054A*
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZOaXTeoPDuv6DLk1wPrXWVo&feature=view_all

Corvette *Type 056*
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZMMDwnIPWF1F4Ep1ebCo_OQ&feature=view_all

LPD *Type 071*
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZMYTVvsV6SplRZ0-sBDHfwD&feature=view_all

East Sea Fleet
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZNt6VeWXCqZQgf4W1SRllb8&feature=view_all

North Sea Fleet
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZM6Xz_E7hocwwt7E2L_jFRh&feature=view_all

South Sea Fleet
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZPBbYWfnpyrOM_6ofj1hqtD&feature=view_all

Anti-piracy fleets
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZM8BIc4MqRFYUwYpU5eMoY3&feature=view_all

EEZ protection and CMS patrols
- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZOkXyLkd0KxgXFMnlsXPR_p&feature=view_all

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

CCTV footage on CIWS like *H/PJ-12* and *H/PJ-14*...






Henri K.


----------



## Beast

Fsjal said:


> Didn't understand. Could you please explain what the images were saying.



Nothing significant. Just plenty of emotion and thoughts regarding China nuclear submarine by the writer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

South sea fleet continues training in South China sea...






China and the UK will weekly exchange sea map data...






Henri K.


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

A video showing the operations of PLA Navy in South China Sea, from 02:13 we can see a large part of footage focusing on *Type 726* LCAC...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Some cool CG conceptual vessels in the pipeline:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

2 Type 037II FAC and several helicopters from PLAGF carried out a drill in Hong Kong...






Several Type 037IG FAC from South Sea Fleet carried out a firing drill yesterday...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

March 28th, the 4 warships of South Sea Fleet simulated an arrest in international sea...






March 29th, these 4 warships passed Bashi channel and will continue their training in the Westerne Pacifics...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Chinese PLA marines corps's training on board of the 4 warships from South Sea fleet, which have passed the Bashi Channel yesterday and will continue the patrol and training in Western Pacifics..






Women from PLA marines corps...






Henri K.


----------



## cirr

150 docked&#65306;






150 and 151&#65306;


----------



## hk299792458

An exercise of South Sea fleet's Marines corps in Beibu gulf...






March 30th, the 13th anti-piracy fleet left Malta...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

South sea fleet in Western Pacifics...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

4 young helicopter pilots from North sea fleet carried out their first landing and take-off on a warship in day time. The next exercise will be landing and take-off in night time.

I heard from some blogs (I don't remember which country) that they stated that chinese pilots can't ever land at night? 






The 4 warships from South sea fleet continue their training in the Western Pacifics...






The 14th escort fleet sent special force on board to protect civilian ships...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The 13th anti-piracy fleet arrived in Algiers...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Ready to go&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

North sea fleet sent several figthers to South China sea...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

The third 056 :584 ready enter service





others on trial

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

sweetgrape said:


>



when are you delivering us 2 type 56 corvette, you know i can not wait


----------



## hk299792458

BDforever said:


> when are you delivering us 2 type 56 corvette, you know i can not wait



The news is confirmed?



sweetgrape said:


>



The 6th Type 052C and the 1st Type 052D, but these are old pics already from February 10th...

If you go to Google Map you can see 3 Type 052C and 2 Type 052D in Jinan shipyard, the lastest update is dated on January 14th this year.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

A special team from PLAN...






Henri K.


----------



## Nishan_101

Does China developed the Y-9 MPA????


----------



## xuxu1457

041 subs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

052C destroyer&#65292; 150 enter service at 1st February 2013, there will be 3 052C commissioned in 2013, the last 052C will be commissioned before June 2014. 
Navy ordered 8 052C destroyers, but the last 2 planned ships was modified into newer Type 052D since the progressing well of 052D.


----------



## hk299792458

South sea fleet sent warships to the Western Pacifics again. The first islands chaine that US has put in place lost it's role very quickly.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

new photos, the last 3 052C destroyers had launched, in which 2 of them out are ready trail;
and 2 052D launched too, the third 052D is building on the right factory

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genesis

With so many ships commissioned,designed and planned and what not, it feels a bit chaotic.

Is the PLAN just testing each ship and equipment for the ultimate purpose of arming an entire Carrier group that can Challenge the US?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Genesis said:


> With so many ships commissioned,designed and planned and what not, it feels a bit chaotic.
> 
> Is the PLAN just testing each ship and equipment for the ultimate purpose of arming an entire Carrier group that can Challenge the US?



"Chaotic" is in the minds of amateures and kids

We think about fulfilling our own jobs. Challenging the us? This is not the priority at the moment


----------



## sweetgrape

Blur satallite picture can show the big development of China, Go 





AC 16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*052C 052D TYPE 726 Hovercraft and Yuan Wang class tracking ship*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

*Shipboard Aircraft Training Base*














*056*









Continue:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/chinese-defence/84214-chinese-air-force-plaaf-news-discussions-30.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The 2 warships from South sea fleet finished their training in Western Pacifics and sailed back next to Diaoyu islands.
















Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

The aircraft carrier _16 Liaoning_ in a naval port...






Henri K.


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

AC16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

sweetgrape said:


> AC16



Nice pictures.
BTW, food looks delicious, like the pile of bread. Yum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

sweetgrape said:


>



This is the Carrier-based aircraft training course&#65292; 1:1 with carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt




----------



## hk299792458

South sea fleet's warships in South China sea...






An incident of Su-30MKK from East sea fleet...






North sea fleet's warships carried out a firing exercise...






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

China aircraft carrier's figthers training center...






Henri K.


----------



## hurt

[video]http://www.56.com/u95/v_OTA1MzgwOTI.html[/video]


----------



## sancho

Nice video, will give the Americans and Japanese sleepless nights for sure :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Doors open days for 64th anniversary of PLA Navy...






Henri K.


----------



## huskie

Is that the French &#8220;F734 Vendemiaire&#8221; visiting Shanghai on the bottom left?
(right click to see the original pic)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The latest Type 054A FFG is set for launch at HDZH 2 days later on 28.04.2013.


----------



## hk299792458

huskie said:


> Is that the French &#8220;F734 Vendemiaire&#8221; visiting Shanghai on the bottom left?
> (right click to see the original pic)



Yes.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Two type 053H3 FFG retired from the navy at 27th Apr, 536 Wuhu and 535 Huangsi(1986-2013)


----------



## sweetgrape

European Zubr hovercraft is on the way to China.































We will have &#8221;&#20013;&#22269;&#37326;&#29275;&#8220;&#65288;Chinese Zubr)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

sweetgrape said:


> European Zubr hovercraft is on the way to China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will have &#20013;&#22269;&#37326;&#29275;&#65288;Chinese Zubr)



There goes the Spratly, and Senkaku

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psyops

Diaoyu islands please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Night training of *JH-7A* of North sea fleet...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

North Sea Fleet : Enhanced *Y-8J* AEW continuous high-intensity flight support capabilities






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

East Sea Fleet : *Type 022* missile boats at sea confrontation training






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

North Sea Fleet: Navy fine protection to enhance the effectiveness of multi-fighter training






Henri K.


----------



## applesauce

Fsjal said:


> There goes the Spratly, and Senkaku



PLAN already has the capability to defeat all others claimants to the spartlys combined, diaoyutai is uninhabited, it would be pointless to land anything there, the soldiers/tanks would just be standing around while the real action would be happening on and under the seas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

New 054A enter into service, FFG 575, Yueyang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

sweetgrape said:


> New 054A enter into service, FFG 575, Yueyang


Commissioned at 3 May




Number Pennant No Name Builder Launched Commissioned Fleet Status 
1	530	&#24464;&#24030; / Xuzhou	HP	30 September 2006	27 January 2008	East Fleet	Active
2	529	&#33311;&#23665; / Zhoushan	HD	21 December 2006	3 January 2008	East Fleet	Active
3	570	&#40643;&#23665; / Huangshan	HP	18 March 2007	13 May 2008	South Fleet	Active
4	568	&#34913;&#38451; / Hengyang	HD	23 May 2007	30 June 2008	South Fleet	Active
5	571	&#36939;&#22478; / Yuncheng	HP	8 February 2009	17 January 2010	South Fleet	Active
6	569	&#29577;&#26519; / Yulin	HD	28 April 2009	1 February 2010	South Fleet	Active
7	548	&#30410;&#38451; / Yiyang	HP	17 November 2009	26 October 2010	East Fleet	Active
8	549	&#24120;&#24030; / Changzhou	HD	21 May 2010	30 May 2011	East Fleet	Active
9	538	&#28895;&#21488; / Yantai	HP	24 August 2010	9 June 2011	North Fleet	Active
10	546	&#30416;&#22478; / Yancheng	HD	27 April 2011	5 June 2012	North Fleet	Active
11	572	&#34913;&#27700; / Hengshui [4]	HP	21 May 2011	9 July 2012	South Fleet	Active
12	573	&#26611;&#24030; / Liuzhou[5]	HD	10 December 2011	28 December 2012	South Fleet	Active
13	547	&#20020;&#27778; / Linyi	HP	13 December 2011	22 December 2012	North Fleet	Active
14	575	&#23731;&#38451; / Yueyang	HP	9 May 2012	3 May 2013	South Fleet	Active
15	550	&#28493;&#22346; / Weifang[6]	HD	9 July 2012	21 March 2013	North Fleet	Active
16	574	&#37045;&#38451; / Shaoyang or &#19977;&#20122; / Sanya	HD	30 November 2012	-	South Fleet	Fitting out
17	-	-	HD	28 April 2013	-	-	Fitting out
18	-	-	HD	-	-	-	Under construction
19	-	-	HP	-	-	-	Under Construction?
20	-	-	-	-	-	-	Ordered

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

The *14th* *Type 054A* frigate commissioned on May 3rd...






Henri K.


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

xuxu1457 said:


> Commissioned at 3 May
> 
> Number Pennant No Name Builder Launched Commissioned Fleet Status
> 1	530	&#24464;&#24030; / Xuzhou	HP	30 September 2006	27 January 2008	East Fleet	Active
> 2	529	&#33311;&#23665; / Zhoushan	HD	21 December 2006	3 January 2008	East Fleet	Active
> 3	570	&#40643;&#23665; / Huangshan	HP	18 March 2007	13 May 2008	South Fleet	Active
> 4	568	&#34913;&#38451; / Hengyang	HD	23 May 2007	30 June 2008	South Fleet	Active
> 5	571	&#36939;&#22478; / Yuncheng	HP	8 February 2009	17 January 2010	South Fleet	Active
> 6	569	&#29577;&#26519; / Yulin	HD	28 April 2009	1 February 2010	South Fleet	Active
> 7	548	&#30410;&#38451; / Yiyang	HP	17 November 2009	26 October 2010	East Fleet	Active
> 8	549	&#24120;&#24030; / Changzhou	HD	21 May 2010	30 May 2011	East Fleet	Active
> 9	538	&#28895;&#21488; / Yantai	HP	24 August 2010	9 June 2011	North Fleet	Active
> 10	546	&#30416;&#22478; / Yancheng	HD	27 April 2011	5 June 2012	North Fleet	Active
> 11	572	&#34913;&#27700; / Hengshui [4]	HP	21 May 2011	9 July 2012	South Fleet	Active
> 12	573	&#26611;&#24030; / Liuzhou[5]	HD	10 December 2011	28 December 2012	South Fleet	Active
> 13	547	&#20020;&#27778; / Linyi	HP	13 December 2011	22 December 2012	North Fleet	Active
> 14	575	&#23731;&#38451; / Yueyang	HP	9 May 2012	3 May 2013	South Fleet	Active
> 15	550	&#28493;&#22346; / Weifang[6]	HD	9 July 2012	21 March 2013	North Fleet	Active
> 16	574	&#37045;&#38451; / Shaoyang or &#19977;&#20122; / Sanya	HD	30 November 2012	-	South Fleet	Fitting out
> 17	-	-	HD	28 April 2013	-	-	Fitting out
> 18	-	-	HD	-	-	-	Under construction
> 19	-	-	HP	-	-	-	Under Construction?
> 20	-	-	-	-	-	-	Ordered



I doubt that 550 Weifang is commissioned yet wait untill july.


----------



## xuxu1457

BigDaddyWatch said:


> I doubt that 550 Weifang is commissioned yet wait untill july.


commissioned at March
??????054A??????????(?) - ???? - 21CN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

North Sea Fleet : Fighter attack training targets on the island








xuxu1457 said:


> commissioned at March
> ??????054A??????????(?) - ???? - 21CN.COM



No, it is not commissioned yet. Maybe in one or two months.

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

East China Sea Fleet : Navy 4th high seas training in Western Pacifics in 2013
















Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Type 054A frigate No. 549 Changzhou ship captain Yang LIANG : Ride the pride of the ocean











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

JH-7A carrying a pair of YJ-91:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

South China Sea Fleet : Air defense and anti-submarine exercises






East China Sea Fleet : Offensive and defensive excises in Western Pacifics






East China Sea Fleet : Helicopter unit drill






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

I would like to suggest to create a dedicated thread for China's aircraft carrier(s).

Today at 3:00 p.m., the first aircraft carrier's air force unit in PLA is established. The navy's chief commandor, Shengli WU, attended to the ceremony.

CCTV published a serie of footage around this event.

The establishment of this very first unit in PLA Navy -






The selection and training of pilots for this unit -






How URSS's unfisnished aircraft carrier Varyag is transformed into _16 Liaoning_ -






For your reminder, I created a dedicated playlist in YouTube for chinese aircraft carrier, so far I've collected 128 videos -

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFFS_vayQZZNwO6tGQKilLX5NBE8xZ1RI

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

J-15 the Flying Shark in batch production&#65306;






No. 04&#65292;Batch 01 in the front&#12290;

No. 05&#65292;Batch 01 in the rear&#65311;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

cirr said:


> J-15 the Flying Shark in batch production&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. 04&#65292;Batch 01 in the front&#12290;
> 
> No. 05&#65292;Batch 01 in the rear&#65311;




Good News, they use ws-10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

applesauce said:


> Good News, they use ws-10



Did you mean they use WS-10 or were asking the question do they use WS-10?


----------



## xuxu1457

A 053H(514 Zhenjiang) retired at ESF 12th May, after service for navy for 35 years, new 514 will be 054A


----------



## hk299792458

North Sea Fleet : Destroyer division shooting exercise to enhance combat effectiveness






North Sea Fleet : Multi-machine anti-submarine training






East China Sea Fleet : Get into South China Sea for training






Henri K.


----------



## applesauce

UKBengali said:


> Did you mean they use WS-10 or were asking the question do they use WS-10?



the new production j-15 are confirmed as using the ws-10


----------



## hk299792458

South China Sea Fleet : Mine clearance exercise






Henri K.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-16IN

cirr said:


>



j-15 is different from su-33 ???


----------



## hk299792458

F-16IN said:


> j-15 is different from su-33 ???



Same difference between T-10K-3 and Su-33 (Come from T-10K-9).

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

An another Type 056 corvette, 580 Datong, is commissionned this morning in the North Sea Fleet.

This is the 4th boat of this class, and the first one built in Liaonan shipyard.

I think at least 2 more ships will be commissionned in the coming weeks.






South China Sea Fleet : Combat patrol to strengthen combat capacity in South China Sea






East China Sea Fleet : Coordinated training to carry out cross-jurisdictional ships and planes operation in the South China Sea






Henri K.


----------



## Fsjal

cirr said:


>



What is it about. I know is that the AH looks like a naval version while BH looks like some super fighter or whatever...


----------



## xuxu1457

Another new 056 enter service at 18th May&#65292; 580 Datong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

North Sea Fleet : Exploring rapid anti-submarine training methods






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

North Sea Fleet : attack and defense between submarines and surface ships






South China Sea Fleet : *Type 052B* destroyer 169 Wuhan ship at sea firing training






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Chinese navy's 13th escort fleet back to Guangdong Zhanjiang naval base






New fully visualizable digital control naval base logistique system entered into service






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Search *35.996000,120.265000* at Google
China&#8216;s new carrier in ship yard
http://bbs.tiexue.net/post_6741644_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Jiaolong DSV will carry out experimental application in the South China Sea next month






Multi-dimensional joint exercise carried out by North, East and South sea fleets






East China Sea Fleet : Helicopter Force carried out anti-submarine drills






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Chinese navy forms 1st carrier-borne jet force- China.org.cn

A carrier-borne aviation force has been formally established as part of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy, military sources said on Friday.

The forming of the force, approved by the Central Military Commission (CMC), demonstrates that the development of China's aircraft carriers has entered a new phase, the sources said.

The force comprises carrier-borne fighter jets, jet trainers and ship-borne helicopters that operate anti-submarine, rescue and vigilance tasks.

The sources said the carrier-borne force is vital to the strike force of China's aircraft carrier and a vanguard in transforming its navy. It will also play a key role in developing aircraft carrier groups and building a strong navy.

Wu Shengli, a member of the CMC and commander of the PLA Navy, attended the forming event on Friday.

The sources said the personnel of the force are more elite than the aviation forces within the PLA. To be able to fly fighter jets, the pilots should have flown at least five types of aircraft and their flight time must exceed 1,000 hours.

Rich experience in joint drills and major drills is also a prerequisite. The pilots also received training in courses like warship theory, nautical basics, and maritime meteorology.

Currently, China operates one aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, which was refitted based on an unfinished Russian-made carrier and delivered to the Navy on Sept. 25, 2012.

The carrier's original design allows it to carry about 30 fixed-wing aircraft.

The Liaoning has conducted successful take-off and landing tests of its carrier-borne J-15 fighters, the main strike force of China's carrier group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

North Sea Fleet : 5th Westerne Pacifics training fleet carried out offensive and defensive combat training under complex weather condition.






North Sea Fleet: 5th Westerne Pacifics training fleet composition






Normalization of far sea training of PLA Navy in Western Pacifics






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Hangzhou Bay International Underwater Robotics Competition started






International water underwater Robotics Competition : ROBOFISH Competition






Special Forces frogman training






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## muse

Could someone please explain why this missile system is still used - is it effective? How is it reloaded?


----------



## hurt

muse said:


> Could someone please explain why this missile system is still used - is it effective? How is it reloaded?




The missile system is HHQ-7(FM-90).
Its pic of Type 054.Its the last type mount HHQ-7.

it is effective as a point defense missile system.Better than naval Crotale&#65288;Georges Leygues-class frigate,La Fayette-class frigate&#65289;

reloaded by Autoloader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

muse said:


> Could someone please explain why this missile system is still used - is it effective? How is it reloaded?



Chinese Navy now have 17 ships mount this Series.

Type 051G destroyer DDG-109 : naval Crotale 8MS(8+16Autoloader)

Type 053H3 frigate F-521: HQ-7NB(8)
Type 053H3 frigate F-522: HQ-7NB(8)
Type 053H3 frigate F-523: HQ-7NB(8)
Type 053H3 frigate F-524: HQ-7NB(8)
Type 053H3 frigate F-527: HQ-7NB(8)
Type 053H3 frigate F-528: HQ-7NB(8)
Type 053H3 frigate F-564: HQ-7NB(8)
Type 053H3 frigate F-565: HQ-7NB(8)
Type 053H3 frigate F-566: HQ-7NB(8)
Type 053H3 frigate F-567: HQ-7NB(8)

Type 051B destroyer DDG-167: HHQ-7(8+16Autoloader)

Type 051G destroyer DDG-110: HHQ-7(8+16Autoloader)
Type 051G destroyer DDG-165: HHQ-7(8+16Autoloader)
Type 051G destroyer DDG-166: HHQ-7(8+16Autoloader)

Type 054 frigate F-525 : HHQ-7(8+16Autoloade)
Type 054 frigate F-526 : HHQ-7(8+16Autoloader)

HHQ-7(FM-90N) can effective intercept low-flight anti-ship missiles and aircraft.

It replace by HQ-16 in the type 054A frigate from 2006.


----------



## hk299792458

North Sea Fleet : Diversified training in Yellow Sea






North Sea Fleet : Training under bad weather






North Sea Fleet : Training fleet passed Miyako Strait and went into the Western Pacific






The fleet photographed by Japanese...






Henri K.


----------



## english_man

Hi

I have the following questions:-

1/ Regarding the type 071 amphibious ship, we all know that 3 are in active service............but is this the end of this particular class?. There have been rumours that a 4th vessel was launched last year....but i doubt it because no one has seen this massive vessel.

2/ the type 054A Frigate..........when is it expected to be replaced by the updated 054B if ever?

3/ The type 052D Destroyer.........i believe 3 have been launched now.......and modules of a 4th have been observed. Are more to be built at 'JN' shipyard?...........and when is production due to start on these vessels at 'Dalian' shipyard?

4/ Last but not least.........ive read that the design on the type 055 Destroyer/Cruiser is complete and this vessel will have a displacement of around 12000 tons!
Does anyone know when the first in class will be laid down, and at which shipyard........'JN' perhaps!

thanks!


----------



## hurt

english_man said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the following questions:-
> 
> 1/ Regarding the type 071 amphibious ship, we all know that 3 are in active service............but is this the end of this particular class?. There have been rumours that a 4th vessel was launched last year....but i doubt it because no one has seen this massive vessel.
> 
> 2/ the type 054A Frigate..........when is it expected to be replaced by the updated 054B if ever?
> 
> 3/ The type 052D Destroyer.........i believe 3 have been launched now.......and modules of a 4th have been observed. Are more to be built at 'JN' shipyard?...........and when is production due to start on these vessels at 'Dalian' shipyard?
> 
> 4/ Last but not least.........ive read that the design on the type 055 Destroyer/Cruiser is complete and this vessel will have a displacement of around 12000 tons!
> Does anyone know when the first in class will be laid down, and at which shipyard........'JN' perhaps!
> 
> thanks!



1. There is no 4th 071 type 071 amphibious ship.

2. Type 054B at least need 3 years as a new one, It will service together with 054A in PLAN.

3. more type 052D Destroyer will build by 'JN' shipyard and 'Dalian' shipyard. It start in this year.

4 type 055 Destroyer will be laid down in this year.'JN' perhaps


----------



## xuxu1457

english_man said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the following questions:-
> 
> 1/ Regarding the type 071 amphibious ship, we all know that 3 are in active service............but is this the end of this particular class?. There have been rumours that a 4th vessel was launched last year....but i doubt it because no one has seen this massive vessel.
> 
> 2/ the type 054A Frigate..........when is it expected to be replaced by the updated 054B if ever?
> 
> 3/ The type 052D Destroyer.........i believe 3 have been launched now.......and modules of a 4th have been observed. Are more to be built at 'JN' shipyard?...........and when is production due to start on these vessels at 'Dalian' shipyard?
> 
> 4/ Last but not least.........ive read that the design on the type 055 Destroyer/Cruiser is complete and this vessel will have a displacement of around 12000 tons!
> Does anyone know when the first in class will be laid down, and at which shipyard........'JN' perhaps!
> 
> thanks!



The fourth 071 launched in Jan 2012 at HD shipyard





???????071????????(??) - ????


----------



## hurt

xuxu1457 said:


> The fourth 071 launched in Jan 2012 at HD shipyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????071????????(??) - ????



&#32593;&#20256;&#20013;&#22269;&#28023;&#20891;071&#33337;&#22366;&#30331;&#38470;&#33328;04&#21495;&#33328;&#12290;&#22270;&#29255;&#26469;&#33258;HSH&#21457;&#28903;&#21451;&#35770;&#22363;

HSH&#21457;&#28903;&#21451;&#35770;&#22363;&#22363;&#20027;&#24050;&#32463;&#20146;&#33258;&#35777;&#23454;,&#27492;&#29031;&#29255;&#26159;&#22238;&#39038;3&#21495;&#33328;&#19979;&#27700;&#30340;&#22270;&#29255;,&#24182;&#19981;&#23384;&#22312;4&#21495;&#33328;.

Its Misinformation


----------



## rcrmj

english_man said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the following questions:-
> 
> 1/ Regarding the type 071 amphibious ship, we all know that 3 are in active service............but is this the end of this particular class?. There have been rumours that a 4th vessel was launched last year....but i doubt it because no one has seen this massive vessel.
> 
> 2/ the type 054A Frigate..........when is it expected to be replaced by the updated 054B if ever?
> 
> 3/ The type 052D Destroyer.........i believe 3 have been launched now.......and modules of a 4th have been observed. Are more to be built at 'JN' shipyard?...........and when is production due to start on these vessels at 'Dalian' shipyard?
> 
> 4/ Last but not least.........ive read that the design on the type 055 Destroyer/Cruiser is complete and this vessel will have a displacement of around 12000 tons!
> Does anyone know when the first in class will be laid down, and at which shipyard........'JN' perhaps!
> 
> thanks!



1/ there are no infos regarding the 4th 071 amphibious ship, but all the infos are directing to the 40,000 T new class amphibious assult ship (like the US Wasp class amphibious assault ship)

2/ they are still building 054As and small upgrades with every new patches, and the role of B in PLAN is not the replacement of A, as B is sort of medium scale upgrade of A with new scaled down AESA radar (used on 052D), new sea rams instead of type730 CIWs, HQ-16B (75Km operational range with active/passive homing), new 052D style multi-purpose VLS and especially further enhanced anti-sub capabilies``

3/there are 12 052Ds are planned to be built from JN and Dalian ship yards, and the first D is most likely to enter service in 2014

4/ the monstrous 055 displacement of 12,000 T detroyer/cruiser can be traced back to 60s, however due to severe technological short comings of China, the project was postponed, and it was picked up again in late 90s, so the designation is still the same *055*

there are rumors about where its going to be built, how many of them will be built or when the first one will be laid down````no one knows the truth atm, apart from those are envolved..

and there are only four things are certain about this monster

a/ displacement is over 12,000
b/ multi bands AESA radar
c/ Ballistic Missle Defence capability
d/ new propulsion system


----------



## english_man

Thanks for the replies:-

Regarding the type 071, it is generally regarded that there are only 3.........why did i ask the question because for some reason wikipedia now have a listing for a 4th vessel of this class with a name.
Other defence forums dont believe there is a 4th vessel, but you still come across, as has been posted here articles about a 4th vessel that was launched in Jan 2012........strange thing though no military observers have seen this massive hulk of a ship.
Personally what i think has happened is that some people have mistakenly taken the 3rd in class launch, and thought it was a 4th vessel. Though it is strange that a name has been given to the 4th vessel (see wiki)!

Regarding the type 055...........now this is the beast that everyone who has been following Chinese naval matters wants to see.....coz its gonna be one helluva fighting ship!


----------



## hurt

english_man said:


> Thanks for the replies:-
> 
> Regarding the type 071, it is generally regarded that there are only 3.........why did i ask the question because for some reason wikipedia now have a listing for a 4th vessel of this class with a name.
> Other defence forums dont believe there is a 4th vessel, but you still come across, as has been posted here articles about a 4th vessel that was launched in Jan 2012........strange thing though no military observers have seen this massive hulk of a ship.
> Personally what i think has happened is that some people have mistakenly taken the 3rd in class launch, and thought it was a 4th vessel. Though it is strange that a name has been given to the 4th vessel (see wiki)!
> 
> Regarding the type 055...........now this is the beast that everyone who has been following Chinese naval matters wants to see.....coz its gonna be one helluva fighting ship!



Wiki was update by Ordinary people
Type 071 only build 3.
PLAN will build a large type LHD and more Type 072As.


----------



## hk299792458

East China Sea Fleet : Offensive and defensive training in the Western Pacific






Meeting between Chinese 14th escort fleet and NATO's CTF-508






Henri K.


----------



## cirr

New supply ship joins PLAN&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

North Sea Fleet : 547 Linyi frigate's first time ocean fleet replenishment in Western Pacific






Henri K.


----------



## PRC2025

When should we expect China to introduce Type 052D; this year or in 2014?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

PRC2025 said:


> When should we expect China to introduce Type 052D; this year or in 2014?



By 2014 is more likely, since they need to deploy all the rest of Type 052C in this year.


----------



## cirr

PRC2025 said:


> When should we expect China to introduce Type 052D; this year or in 2014?



The latest on Type 052Ds&#65306;

D1 on the right&#65292;AESA being installed





D2 on the left&#65292;being outfitted





D3 in the &#65288;right&#65289;hangar





D4 or D5 sections&#65292;including the bow section





The mysterious left hangar where the last actions saw the assemblies of&#8216; two Yuanwang rocket transporters





Coming up next in this covered berth could be the 1st 12000-tonne CCG law enforcement vessel or the 1st Type 055 DDG&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## Zarvan

cirr said:


> The latest on Type 052Ds&#65306;
> 
> D1 on the right&#65292;AESA being installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D2 on the left&#65292;being outfitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D3 in the &#65288;right&#65289;hangar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D4 or D5 sections&#65292;including the bow section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mysterious left hangar where the last actions saw the assemblies of&#8216; two Yuanwang rocket transporters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up next in this covered berth could be the 1st 12000-tonne CCG law enforcement vessel or the 1st Type 055 DDG&#12290;


sir suppose if we our economy gets better and we order 8 type 54 frigates by which time you would be able to deliver all eight frigates


----------



## Genesis

Zarvan said:


> sir suppose if we our economy gets better and we order 8 type 54 frigates by which time you would be able to deliver all eight frigates



looking at current trends, we may build about 4 or less in about 3 years, and the rest would be licences built in Pakistan. No way China wants to build all in China and no way Pakistan would want it that way. 

However 8 of them seems over kill, maybe 4 is a better number, or even 3.


----------



## Zarvan

Genesis said:


> looking at current trends, we may build about 4 or less in about 3 years, and the rest would be licences built in Pakistan. No way China wants to build all in China and no way Pakistan would want it that way.
> 
> However 8 of them seems over kill, maybe 4 is a better number, or even 3.



Sir if our economy gets better what I have heard is Pakistan Navy is looking forward to have 22 to 24 Frigates by 2030 So from China I think this frigate is best option and I wouldn't mind 8 of these


----------



## xuxu1457

The second 056, 597 enter service after Sea trial


----------



## hurt

Genesis said:


> looking at current trends, we may build about 4 or less in about 3 years, and the rest would be licences built in Pakistan. No way China wants to build all in China and no way Pakistan would want it that way.
> 
> However 8 of them seems over kill, maybe 4 is a better number, or even 3.



China can do it,we build 10 054As in 4 years only by HP and HD.There are lots large Shipyard havent enough works like dalian Shipyard and longxue Shipyard.
But we need help Pakistan to grow Shipbuilding Industry&#65292;I think that China do two thirds and Pakistan do One third is a nice choice
.


----------



## sweetgrape

Zarvan said:


> Sir if our economy gets better what I have heard is Pakistan Navy is looking forward to have 22 to 24 Frigates by 2030 So from China I think this frigate is best option and I wouldn't mind 8 of these


Friend, Why not build 054 together with china first, then you design by yourself or with us a new frigate, that's very good for your industry, then you can export them and earn money, it is virtuous circle, I really hope Pak can make any weapons they want generally. Just like JF-17 project, I hope any join military project or civilian project between Pak and China, can let Pak benefit, Not only money, but can make you stronger in industry!!!
I don't hope China Military Company export weapon to Pak just for Money, that's not thing that real friend do!!


----------



## Zarvan

sweetgrape said:


> Friend, Why not build 054 together with china first, then you design by yourself or with us a new frigate, that's very good for your industry, then you can export them and earn money, it is virtuous circle, I really hope Pak can make any weapons they want generally. Just like JF-17 project, I hope any join military project or civilian project between Pak and China, can let Pak benefit, Not only money, but can make you stronger in industry!!!
> I don't hope China Military Company export weapon to Pak just for Money, that's not thing that real friend do!!



Mr we will get the design and produce them but we have to deal with India and to get 24 frigates we would need china you can built many ships at one time so we will need you


----------



## hk299792458

Chinese Navy - Liaoning ship internal exposure






Henri K.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Is the Chinese navy already ahead of the Russian navy? What do you guys think? It seems China is taken, or will take the lead soon.


----------



## Beast

Water Car Engineer said:


> Is the Chinese navy already ahead of the Russian navy? What do you guys think? It seems China is taken, or will take the lead soon.



Amphibious warfare, air defense we are ahead but submarine and anti-Sub area needs improvement compare to Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Beast said:


> Amphibious warfare, air defense we are ahead but submarine and anti-Sub area needs improvement compare to Russia.



Also, China has larger numbers of stealthy warships, right?

Examples: Type 052B, 052C, 054, 054A...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

hurt said:


> China can do it,we build 10 054As in 4 years only by HP and HD.There are lots large Shipyard havent enough works like dalian Shipyard and longxue Shipyard.
> But we need help Pakistan to grow Shipbuilding Industry&#65292;I think that China do two thirds and Pakistan do One third is a nice choice
> .



HD and HP are capable of building tens of 054As a year if put to the task&#12290;

But both the yards are hands full with other works &#65292;with HD focusing on high-value added products such as LNG ships and HP law enforcement vessels etc&#12290;


----------



## hurt

cirr said:


> HD and HP are capable of building tens of 054As a year if put to the task&#12290;
> 
> But both the yards are hands full with other works &#65292;with HD focusing on high-value added products such as LNG ships and HP law enforcement vessels etc&#12290;


coast guard ships are not hard work



Water Car Engineer said:


> Is the Chinese navy already ahead of the Russian navy? What do you guys think? It seems China is taken, or will take the lead soon.



Not yet,at least after 15 years


----------



## PRC2025

hurt said:


> Not yet,at least after 15 years



China is ahead or Russia in regards to Navy. Russians have better SSN/SSBN submarines such as Borei and Yasen-class. However, everything else, China is better. China has a good number of stealth destroyers, frigates and Corvettes/missile boats. In addition to all this, China has a lot more SSK submarines. 

On paper, Russia has more SSN/SSBN submarines, but all of them are from 1970s and 1980s. Russian Kilo-class SSK submarines are not even upgraded, but standard. There is no Lada-class sub in the horizont yet.

I hope of course that Russia will be able to produce more stealth ships, since Russia and China are strategic friends and partners, but a lot of job is needed to fix this. 

So in regards to the Navy, besides excellent subs such as Borei and Yasen-class, there is nothing else Russia has an edge in, in regards to the Navy.

We also have to take into the account, how many of those old ships would actually be combat ready. After 20 years of neglect, it's hard, so it's better to build new ships, so I hope Russia will be able to do so.

The same goes for Russian Air Force. China has a lot more 4+ gen fighters combat ready and upgraded compared to Russia. Once again, I hope Russia will be able to fix this, because it's in Chinese interest to also have strong Russian friend and partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hurt said:


> Not yet,at least after 15 years



Are you kidding? In 15 years later, the only legit rival of the PLAN will be the USN.


----------



## hurt

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Are you kidding? In 15 years later, the only legit rival of the PLAN will be the USN.



&#22914;&#20170;&#20013;&#22269;&#33021;&#36896;&#20986;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#21516;&#24615;&#33021;&#30340;&#24120;&#35268;&#21644;&#26680;&#28508;&#33351;&#21527;&#65311;&#26680;&#28508;&#33351;&#25968;&#37327;&#33021;&#36214;&#24471;&#19978;&#30340;&#65292;&#21035;&#26377;&#28857;&#25104;&#32489;&#23601;&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#22995;&#21861;&#20102;


----------



## hurt

PRC2025 said:


> China is ahead or Russia in regards to Navy. Russians have better SSN/SSBN submarines such as Borei and Yasen-class. However, everything else, China is better. China has a good number of stealth destroyers, frigates and Corvettes/missile boats. In addition to all this, China has a lot more SSK submarines.
> 
> On paper, Russia has more SSN/SSBN submarines, but all of them are from 1970s and 1980s. Russian Kilo-class SSK submarines are not even upgraded, but standard. There is no Lada-class sub in the horizont yet.
> 
> I hope of course that Russia will be able to produce more stealth ships, since Russia and China are strategic friends and partners, but a lot of job is needed to fix this.
> 
> So in regards to the Navy, besides excellent subs such as Borei and Yasen-class, there is nothing else Russia has an edge in, in regards to the Navy.
> 
> We also have to take into the account, how many of those old ships would actually be combat ready. After 20 years of neglect, it's hard, so it's better to build new ships, so I hope Russia will be able to do so.
> 
> The same goes for Russian Air Force. China has a lot more 4+ gen fighters combat ready and upgraded compared to Russia. Once again, I hope Russia will be able to fix this, because it's in Chinese interest to also have strong Russian friend and partner.



&#22914;&#26524;&#38752;&#27700;&#38754;&#33328;&#33351;&#23601;&#33021;&#25104;&#20026;&#19990;&#30028;&#24378;&#22269;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#20154;&#33487;&#32852;&#20154;&#36896;&#37027;&#20040;&#22810;&#26680;&#28508;&#24178;&#20160;&#20040;&#65311;&#27491;&#35270;&#24046;&#36317;&#65292;&#21162;&#21147;&#36861;&#36214;&#36229;&#36234;&#12290;&#20197;&#29616;&#22312;&#30340;&#20891;&#20107;&#23454;&#21147;&#65292;&#21363;&#20415;&#26159;&#24120;&#35268;&#25112;&#65292;&#36797;&#23425;&#21495;&#32534;&#38431;&#22914;&#20309;&#22312;&#23545;&#26041;&#26680;&#28508;&#32676;&#38754;&#21069;&#23384;&#27963;&#65311;

&#29992;&#24120;&#35268;&#28508;&#33351;&#21644;&#26680;&#28508;&#27604;&#25112;&#26007;&#21147;&#65292;&#20320;&#36825;&#19981;&#26159;&#25630;&#31505;&#21527;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#33267;&#20170;&#26410;&#33021;&#36861;&#36214;&#19978;&#33487;&#32852;&#22312;80&#24180;&#20195;&#30340;&#36896;&#28508;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#21319;&#19981;&#21319;&#32423;&#26377;&#20309;&#20851;&#31995;&#65311;


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hurt said:


> &#22914;&#26524;&#38752;&#27700;&#38754;&#33328;&#33351;&#23601;&#33021;&#25104;&#20026;&#19990;&#30028;&#24378;&#22269;&#65292;&#32654;&#22269;&#20154;&#33487;&#32852;&#20154;&#36896;&#37027;&#20040;&#22810;&#26680;&#28508;&#24178;&#20160;&#20040;&#65311;&#27491;&#35270;&#24046;&#36317;&#65292;&#21162;&#21147;&#36861;&#36214;&#36229;&#36234;&#12290;&#20197;&#29616;&#22312;&#30340;&#20891;&#20107;&#23454;&#21147;&#65292;&#21363;&#20415;&#26159;&#24120;&#35268;&#25112;&#65292;&#36797;&#23425;&#21495;&#32534;&#38431;&#22914;&#20309;&#22312;&#23545;&#26041;&#26680;&#28508;&#32676;&#38754;&#21069;&#23384;&#27963;&#65311;



China's SSN/SSBN may not have reached the top yet, but it is not as bad as you guys believe.

According to your logic, the CVNs and Aegis DDGs are utterly useless right? Then why the USN has bother to have 10 CVNs and 80+ Aegis DDGs in their possession?

Furthermore, Russia is not USSR, you are comparing apple to orange here.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hurt said:


> &#22914;&#20170;&#20013;&#22269;&#33021;&#36896;&#20986;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#21516;&#24615;&#33021;&#30340;&#24120;&#35268;&#21644;&#26680;&#28508;&#33351;&#21527;&#65311;&#26680;&#28508;&#33351;&#25968;&#37327;&#33021;&#36214;&#24471;&#19978;&#30340;&#65292;&#21035;&#26377;&#28857;&#25104;&#32489;&#23601;&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#22995;&#21861;&#20102;



Lada is nowhere in the horizon, while Kilo is already outdated in China's eyes.

Yasen is very good, but Russia has the difficulty to mass produce/commission these subs.

China is slightly behind in nuclear subs, but Russia is lagging two decades behind in the surface vessels.

China will have the 100000+ tons CVN and 15000 tons Aegis DDG by 2025, while Russia is nowhere close of acquiring these ships in the next two decades.

PS, i refrain you to keep posting the non-English comments here if you don't want to get the infractions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China's SSN/SSBN may not have reached the top yet, but it is not as bad as you guys believe.
> 
> According to your logic, the CVNs and Aegis DDGs are utterly useless right? Then why the USN has bother to have 10 CVNs and 80+ Aegis DDGs in their possession?
> 
> Furthermore, Russia is not USSR, you are comparing apple to orange here.



Do not forget USN have 70+ SSN/SSBN.
&#30246;&#27515;&#30340;&#39558;&#39548;&#27604;&#39532;&#22823;&#65292;&#20320;&#21435;&#30475;&#30475;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#22914;&#20170;&#26377;&#22810;&#23569;&#38463;&#24211;&#25289;&#21644;&#21271;&#39118;


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hurt said:


> Do not forget USN have 70+ SSN/SSBN.
> &#30246;&#27515;&#30340;&#39558;&#39548;&#27604;&#39532;&#22823;&#65292;&#20320;&#21435;&#30475;&#30475;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#22914;&#20170;&#26377;&#22810;&#23569;&#38463;&#24211;&#25289;&#21644;&#21271;&#39118;



Only one Borei class boat has been commissioned so far, while Akula was the legacy of USSR, Russia has yet to prove themselves to be the worthy successor of USSR by commissioning the Yasen class SSN.

The construction of Borei was started earlier than Type 094, you can say that the Type 094 is much less advanced compared to Borei.

But the Type 094 now has 3 active boats being confirmed by Pentagon, while it can launch the bigger heavier JL-2 SLBM compared to the Bulava SLBM.

And the construction of Type 096 has just been started now, China's next gen SSBN/SSN will feature the full electric propulsion, these boats aren't pushovers.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hurt said:


> &#25289;&#36798;&#65311;&#36825;&#31181;&#23567;&#22411;&#28508;&#33351;&#27704;&#36828;&#19981;&#20250;&#25104;&#20026;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#30340;&#20027;&#21147;&#35013;&#22791;&#65292;&#36825;&#26159;&#29992;&#26469;&#20986;&#21475;&#30340;&#12290;
> &#22914;&#26524;&#22522;&#27931;&#33853;&#21518;&#65292;&#35831;&#38382;&#27604;&#22522;&#27931;&#24378;&#30340;&#20013;&#22269;&#28508;&#33351;&#29616;&#22312;&#26377;&#22810;&#23569;&#65311;
> &#20013;&#22269;&#26680;&#28508;&#19981;&#26159;&#31245;&#26174;&#33853;&#21518;&#65292;&#32780;&#26159;&#20840;&#38754;&#33853;&#21518;&#12290;&#26080;&#35770;&#26159;&#21046;&#36896;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#24615;&#33021;&#65292;&#25968;&#37327;&#19978;&#12290;
> &#33267;&#20110;&#27700;&#38754;&#33328;&#33351;&#65292;&#35831;&#38382;054A&#19978;&#30340;&#38647;&#36798;&#21644;&#23548;&#24377;&#26377;&#20160;&#20040;&#34880;&#32479;&#65311;052C&#19978;&#30340;&#23548;&#24377;&#20160;&#20040;&#34880;&#32479;&#65311;052C&#21040;&#29616;&#22312;&#26381;&#24441;&#20960;&#33368;&#65311;20&#24180;&#35831;&#38382;&#20043;&#21069;&#21644;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#26377;&#22810;&#23569;&#24180;&#30340;&#24046;&#36317;&#65311;
> &#25105;&#35273;&#24471;&#25945;&#35757;&#20320;&#20204;&#36825;&#31181;&#33258;&#22823;&#30340;&#21516;&#32990;&#23601;&#19981;&#38656;&#35201;&#35753;&#22806;&#22269;&#20154;&#30475;&#31505;&#35805;&#20102;&#21543;



The Type 052C uses HQ-9, it is China's indigenous SAM, while HQ-15 is a copy of S-300.

HongQi-15 (HQ-15) | Missile ThreatMissile Threat

The only thing that the Type 052C has link with Russian is its Ukrainian DN80 gas turbines, but the newer Type 052C+ uses the indigenous QC-280 gas turbines.

You must have confused the Type 052C with the Type 051C, the Type 051C has a lot of Russian bloodline no doubt, but it is not China's favorite DDG either.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hurt said:


> &#22312;&#22806;&#22269;&#20154;&#38754;&#21069;&#35013;&#35013;&#29322;&#23376;&#23601;&#34892;&#20102;,&#27809;&#26377;&#24403;&#24180;&#36827;&#21475;&#30340;S-300&#21738;&#26469;&#30340;HQ-9.&#22914;&#26524;&#30495;&#26159;&#23436;&#20840;&#33258;&#20027;&#35774;&#35745;&#24182;&#19988;&#24615;&#33021;&#20248;&#33391;&#30340;&#35805;&#65292;&#20309;&#24517;&#20877;&#21435;&#25335;&#36125;&#20160;&#20040;HQ-15.
> 
> &#33267;&#20110;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#65292;&#19981;&#35201;&#25343;&#19968;&#20010;&#21162;&#21147;&#20102;&#20960;&#21313;&#24180;&#25165;&#36861;&#36214;&#19978;&#20154;&#23478;80-90&#24180;&#20195;&#27700;&#24179;&#30340;&#19996;&#35199;&#24403;&#20160;&#20040;&#21487;&#20197;&#28843;&#32768;&#30340;&#19996;&#35199;&#65292;&#21478;&#22806;&#20320;&#35265;&#36807;&#26377;&#19968;&#33368;&#29616;&#24441;&#30340;&#20891;&#33328;&#29992;&#37027;&#19996;&#35199;&#21527;&#12290;
> 
> &#25152;&#35859;051C&#30340;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#25216;&#26415;&#19981;&#21463;&#27426;&#36814;&#65292;&#20320;&#19981;&#21435;&#30475;&#30475;&#20320;&#20204;&#25152;&#35859;&#30340;&#24378;&#22823;&#30340;&#38544;&#36523;&#25252;&#21355;&#33328;&#32676;&#65292;&#37117;&#39030;&#20010;&#20160;&#20040;&#19996;&#35199;&#65292;&#23556;&#30340;&#20160;&#20040;&#24377;



You must be one of the Russophiles from CD forum right?

Russia should first commission their 4000 tons frigate before talking about building their nuclear supercarrier, lmao.

It takes them 7 more years, yet still can't accomplish a Type 054A level frigate.

The Type 052C/D uses the advanced AESA radar which has nothing to do with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You must be one of the Russophile from CD forum right?
> 
> Russia should first commission their 4000 tons frigate before talking about building their nuclear supercarrier, lmao.
> 
> It takes them 7 more years, yet still can't accomplish a Type 054A level frigate.
> 
> The Type 052C/D uses the advanced AESA radar which has nothing to do with Russia.



Precisely, 

Also, the VLS-HQ-16 despite using Russian SA-12 missile. The whole complete VLS system is completely indigenous. Something like HQ-9. The Russian Navy until now has not deploy VLS-Buk system. 

If money is the problem. They could have install it for Indian Navy Talwar class since India has the financial power to buy these system. VLS prove far superior than the slanted launch SA-12 which cannot multi-engage and if the launcher jam, all missile will render useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You must be one of the Russophile from CD forum right?
> 
> Russia should first commission their 4000 tons frigate before talking about building their nuclear supercarrier, lmao.
> 
> It takes them 7 more years, yet still can't accomplish a Type 054A level frigate.
> 
> The Type 052C/D uses the advanced AESA radar which has nothing to do with Russia.



&#28023;&#20891;&#19981;&#26159;&#26377;&#19968;&#37096;&#20808;&#36827;&#38647;&#36798;&#23601;&#33021;&#25552;&#39640;&#22810;&#23569;&#25112;&#26007;&#21147;&#30340;&#65292;&#29992;&#20102;&#20960;&#21313;&#24180;&#26102;&#38388;&#25105;&#20204;&#36824;&#27809;&#26377;&#21040;&#36798;&#20154;&#23478;30&#24180;&#21069;&#30340;&#35268;&#27169;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#29992;&#20154;&#23478;&#30340;&#65292;&#24377;&#29992;&#20154;&#23478;&#30340;&#65292;&#36824;&#27809;&#26377;&#23436;&#20840;&#24418;&#25104;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;&#20307;&#31995;&#65292;&#36825;&#23601;&#24320;&#22987;&#22916;&#33258;&#23562;&#22823;&#65292;&#21487;&#31505;&#21834;&#12290;

&#30475;&#30475;Talwar-class frigate&#65292;&#20877;&#30475;&#30475;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#26032;&#33328;&#30340;&#21442;&#25968;


----------



## Beast

hurt said:


> &#28023;&#20891;&#19981;&#26159;&#26377;&#19968;&#37096;&#20808;&#36827;&#38647;&#36798;&#23601;&#33021;&#25552;&#39640;&#22810;&#23569;&#25112;&#26007;&#21147;&#30340;&#65292;&#29992;&#20102;&#20960;&#21313;&#24180;&#26102;&#38388;&#25105;&#20204;&#36824;&#27809;&#26377;&#21040;&#36798;&#20154;&#23478;30&#24180;&#21069;&#30340;&#35268;&#27169;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#29992;&#20154;&#23478;&#30340;&#65292;&#24377;&#29992;&#20154;&#23478;&#30340;&#65292;&#36824;&#27809;&#26377;&#23436;&#20840;&#24418;&#25104;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;&#20307;&#31995;&#65292;&#36825;&#23601;&#24320;&#22987;&#22916;&#33258;&#23562;&#22823;&#65292;&#21487;&#31505;&#21834;&#12290;
> 
> &#30475;&#30475;Talwar-class frigate&#65292;&#20877;&#30475;&#30475;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#26032;&#33328;&#30340;&#21442;&#25968;



Are you serious? Talwar class frigate can't multi engage air threat. What nonsense are you talking about? If we go to Talwar class, we are a step backward. It does not have VLS SA-12 package.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hurt said:


> &#28023;&#20891;&#19981;&#26159;&#26377;&#19968;&#37096;&#20808;&#36827;&#38647;&#36798;&#23601;&#33021;&#25552;&#39640;&#22810;&#23569;&#25112;&#26007;&#21147;&#30340;&#65292;&#29992;&#20102;&#20960;&#21313;&#24180;&#26102;&#38388;&#25105;&#20204;&#36824;&#27809;&#26377;&#21040;&#36798;&#20154;&#23478;30&#24180;&#21069;&#30340;&#35268;&#27169;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#21457;&#21160;&#26426;&#29992;&#20154;&#23478;&#30340;&#65292;&#24377;&#29992;&#20154;&#23478;&#30340;&#65292;&#36824;&#27809;&#26377;&#23436;&#20840;&#24418;&#25104;&#33258;&#24049;&#30340;&#20307;&#31995;&#65292;&#36825;&#23601;&#24320;&#22987;&#22916;&#33258;&#23562;&#22823;&#65292;&#21487;&#31505;&#21834;&#12290;
> 
> &#30475;&#30475;Talwar-class frigate&#65292;&#20877;&#30475;&#30475;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#26032;&#33328;&#30340;&#21442;&#25968;



The Russian navy is not the USN with 70+ advanced SSN/SSBN, they are not qualified to make fun at the PLAN's nuclear subs. Neither they possess the supreme SLBM like the Trident II.

Neither the PLAN is the USN with 10 CVNs and 80+ Aegis DDGs, so we are not qualified to make fun at the Russian surface vessels either.

But now you should go over with your Russian obsession fanboyism here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

Beast said:


> Precisely,
> 
> Also, the VLS-HQ-16 despite using Russian SA-12 missile. The whole complete VLS system is completely indigenous. Something like HQ-9. The Russian Navy until now has not deploy VLS-Buk system.
> 
> If money is the problem. They could have install it for Indian Navy Talwar class since India has the financial power to buy these system. VLS prove far superior than the slanted launch SA-12 which cannot multi-engage and if the launcher jam, all missile will render useless.



&#31508;&#36825;&#19996;&#35199;&#24615;&#33021;&#30340;&#24378;&#24369;&#65292;&#35831;&#21435;&#21644;&#21360;&#24230;&#28023;&#20891;&#27604;&#65292;&#32780;&#19981;&#26159;&#21644;&#19968;&#20010;&#28023;&#20891;&#35013;&#22791;&#20986;&#21475;&#22823;&#22269;&#27604;&#65292;&#31616;&#30452;&#22826;&#21487;&#31505;&#20102;


----------



## Beast

hurt said:


> &#35828;Talwar class&#21482;&#26159;&#25552;&#37266;&#20320;&#20204;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#30340;&#36896;&#33328;&#33021;&#21147;&#24182;&#27809;&#26377;&#36864;&#27493;&#21040;&#20320;&#20204;&#22916;&#24819;&#30340;&#31243;&#24230;&#65292;&#36824;&#26377;&#36234;&#21335;&#30340;&#22522;&#27931;&#65292;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#30340;&#36896;&#33337;&#24037;&#19994;&#26410;&#26366;&#27809;&#33853;&#21040;&#19981;&#22570;&#30340;&#31243;&#24230;&#65292;&#19968;&#26086;&#36164;&#37329;&#21040;&#20301;&#65292;&#20250;&#24456;&#24555;&#30340;&#22686;&#24378;&#23454;&#21147;&#65292;&#25152;&#20197;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#36229;&#36234;&#36824;&#35201;&#21162;&#21147;&#19968;&#27573;&#26102;&#38388;&#12290;
> 
> &#35831;&#20320;&#20204;&#19981;&#35201;&#20687;&#21360;&#24230;&#20154;&#19968;&#26679;&#65292;&#24324;&#20960;&#26550;&#30772;su-30mki&#23601;&#20197;&#20026;&#33258;&#24049;&#26080;&#25932;&#20102;



Seriously, you shall be the one stop making silly comment if you do not know the topic well... 

When did we become like Indian? Indian boast about things and distort facts when they are not even up there.

While we talk about real and facts about Chinese capabilities which is nothing wrong.

Russian even needs to buy Mistral class LHD and ask France to transfer the know how of Mistral ship building to them. Most of their advance ship building has passed down to Ukraine when Soviet Union break up. The Russian even has problem building a Missile frigate for its navy. I don't know what advancement they can for China when comes to building modern warship.

See how much Type054A pump out , Type 056 and 071 LDP we building within a short period of 5 years....

Rather you are acting too pessimistic


----------



## hurt

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Russian navy is not the USN with 70+ advanced SSN/SSBN, they are not qualified to make fun at the PLAN's nuclear subs. Neither they possess the supreme SLBM like the Trident II.
> 
> Neither the PLAN is the USN with 10 CVNs and 80+ Aegis DDGs, so we are not qualified to make fun at the Russian surface vessels either.
> 
> But now you should go over with your Russian obsession fanboyism here.



&#24179;&#26102;&#21943;&#21943;&#29492;&#23376;&#33778;&#20323;&#65292;&#20877;&#22312;&#32654;&#22269;&#20154;&#38754;&#21069;&#20105;&#28857;&#38754;&#23376;&#20063;&#30475;&#19981;&#20986;&#26469;&#20160;&#20040;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#21407;&#26469;&#20320;&#20204;&#30340;&#27700;&#24179;&#22914;&#27492;&#32932;&#27973;&#65292;&#21644;&#20320;&#20204;&#20026;&#20237;&#30495;&#26159;&#19981;&#22826;&#20809;&#24425;&#21834;
&#30334;&#24180;&#28023;&#20891;&#24314;&#35774;&#38750;&#19968;&#26397;&#19968;&#22805;&#65292;10&#24180;&#21069;&#25105;&#20204;&#36824;&#22312;&#20080;&#20154;&#23478;&#30340;&#33328;&#33351;&#21644;&#28508;&#33351;&#65292;10&#24180;&#23601;&#24819;&#36229;&#36234;&#24320;&#20160;&#20040;&#29609;&#31505;


----------



## Beast

hurt said:


> &#31508;&#36825;&#19996;&#35199;&#24615;&#33021;&#30340;&#24378;&#24369;&#65292;&#35831;&#21435;&#21644;&#21360;&#24230;&#28023;&#20891;&#27604;&#65292;&#32780;&#19981;&#26159;&#21644;&#19968;&#20010;&#28023;&#20891;&#35013;&#22791;&#20986;&#21475;&#22823;&#22269;&#27604;&#65292;&#31616;&#30452;&#22826;&#21487;&#31505;&#20102;



 If you realise, Russian Navy until now has not even a Talwar class equivalent modern frigate. And they are building it now but I believe it will take many years before it commissioned.

Russian Navy is not more the Soviet Union Navy. I do not know what's your obsess with Russian? You got a Russian wife in Japan?


----------



## hurt

Beast said:


> Seriously, you shall be the one stop making silly comment if you do not know the topic well...
> 
> When did we become like Indian? Indian boast about things and distort facts when they are not even up there.
> 
> While we talk about real and facts about Chinese capabilities which is nothing wrong.
> 
> Russian even needs to buy Mistral class LHD and ask France to transfer the know how of Mistral ship building to them. Most of their advance ship building has passed down to Ukraine when Soviet Union break up. The Russian even has problem building a Missile frigate for its navy. I don't know what advancement they can for China when comes to building modern warship.
> 
> See how much Type054A pump out , Type 056 and 071 LDP we building within a short period of 5 years....
> 
> Rather you are acting too pessimistic



&#22909;&#20102;&#65292;&#20320;&#20204;&#32487;&#32493;&#22312;&#36825;&#21561;&#21543;&#65292;&#25105;&#27809;&#20160;&#20040;&#36319;&#20320;&#20204;&#35828;&#24471;&#20102;&#65292;&#26681;&#26412;&#19981;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#23618;&#32423;&#30340;&#35760;&#20303;&#19968;&#21477;&#35805;&#65292;&#33258;&#20449;&#21644;&#33258;&#22823;&#26159;&#23436;&#20840;&#19981;&#21516;&#30340;&#20004;&#20010;&#27010;&#24565;


----------



## Beast

hurt said:


> &#24179;&#26102;&#21943;&#21943;&#29492;&#23376;&#33778;&#20323;&#65292;&#20877;&#22312;&#32654;&#22269;&#20154;&#38754;&#21069;&#20105;&#28857;&#38754;&#23376;&#20063;&#30475;&#19981;&#20986;&#26469;&#20160;&#20040;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#21407;&#26469;&#20320;&#20204;&#30340;&#27700;&#24179;&#22914;&#27492;&#32932;&#27973;&#65292;&#21644;&#20320;&#20204;&#20026;&#20237;&#30495;&#26159;&#19981;&#22826;&#20809;&#24425;&#21834;
> &#30334;&#24180;&#28023;&#20891;&#24314;&#35774;&#38750;&#19968;&#26397;&#19968;&#22805;&#65292;10&#24180;&#21069;&#25105;&#20204;&#36824;&#22312;&#20080;&#20154;&#23478;&#30340;&#33328;&#33351;&#21644;&#28508;&#33351;&#65292;10&#24180;&#23601;&#24819;&#36229;&#36234;&#24320;&#20160;&#20040;&#29609;&#31505;



You shall look at those Russian and American comment about China before you start acussing us. Precisely , China let too many accusation goes unchallenged and resulted in poor misconception of China progress.

The Russian armed forces is not as mighty as projected. Many of the equipment needs to be replaced is still waiting.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hurt said:


> &#24179;&#26102;&#21943;&#21943;&#29492;&#23376;&#33778;&#20323;&#65292;&#20877;&#22312;&#32654;&#22269;&#20154;&#38754;&#21069;&#20105;&#28857;&#38754;&#23376;&#20063;&#30475;&#19981;&#20986;&#26469;&#20160;&#20040;&#27700;&#24179;&#65292;&#21407;&#26469;&#20320;&#20204;&#30340;&#27700;&#24179;&#22914;&#27492;&#32932;&#27973;&#65292;&#21644;&#20320;&#20204;&#20026;&#20237;&#30495;&#26159;&#19981;&#22826;&#20809;&#24425;&#21834;
> &#30334;&#24180;&#28023;&#20891;&#24314;&#35774;&#38750;&#19968;&#26397;&#19968;&#22805;&#65292;10&#24180;&#21069;&#25105;&#20204;&#36824;&#22312;&#20080;&#20154;&#23478;&#30340;&#33328;&#33351;&#21644;&#28508;&#33351;&#65292;10&#24180;&#23601;&#24819;&#36229;&#36234;&#24320;&#20160;&#20040;&#29609;&#31505;



The hundred year navy plan is aiming at the USN you fool.

Do you truly believe the Russian navy is in the same league or any close with the USN?

Their SSBN/SSN numbers has been dwindled to less than 1/3 of that of the USN, with even very bad maintenance condition.

No new modern surface vessels being commissioned since the collapse of USSR, let alone to build an aircraft carrier.

You can brag how strong the USN is, but bragging the declining Russian navy will only make yourself look like a laughing stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

Beast said:


> If you realise, Russian Navy until now has not even a Talwar class equivalent modern frigate. And they are building it now but I believe it will take many years before it commissioned.
> 
> Russian Navy is not more the Soviet Union Navy. I do not know what's your obsess with Russian? You got a Russian wife in Japan?



&#30333;&#30196;&#65292;&#35831;&#38382;&#20197;&#20013;&#22269;&#28023;&#20891;&#30446;&#21069;&#30340;&#21453;&#28508;&#33021;&#21147;&#22914;&#20309;&#23545;&#25112;&#20420;&#32599;&#26031;&#30340;&#28508;&#33351;&#32676;&#65311;&#38752;&#37027;&#20960;&#33368;&#24120;&#35268;&#28508;&#33351;&#65292;&#36824;&#26159;&#37027;&#21333;&#34180;&#30340;&#30452;&#20061;&#65311;&#35828;&#20986;&#20320;&#30340;&#20316;&#25112;&#26041;&#26696;&#20877;&#26469;&#35828;054A&#21644;052C&#22810;&#20040;&#22810;&#20040;&#21385;&#23475;&#65292;&#26080;&#30693;&#32773;&#26080;&#30031;&#21834;


----------



## Beast

hurt said:


> &#22909;&#20102;&#65292;&#20320;&#20204;&#32487;&#32493;&#22312;&#36825;&#21561;&#21543;&#65292;&#25105;&#27809;&#20160;&#20040;&#36319;&#20320;&#20204;&#35828;&#24471;&#20102;&#65292;&#26681;&#26412;&#19981;&#26159;&#19968;&#20010;&#23618;&#32423;&#30340;&#35760;&#20303;&#19968;&#21477;&#35805;&#65292;&#33258;&#20449;&#21644;&#33258;&#22823;&#26159;&#23436;&#20840;&#19981;&#21516;&#30340;&#20004;&#20010;&#27010;&#24565;



You shall be the one stop making silly comment. The fact, you think Talwar class frigate is something we sure look towards too compare to Type054A is simply the joke of today. 

This show who is the one BS in this forum..    You are simply a fanboy with not basic knowleadge of Chinese military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> You shall be the one stop making silly comment. The fact, you think Talwar class frigate is something we sure look towards too compare to Type054A is simply the joke of today.
> 
> This show who is the one BS in this forum..    You are simply a fanboy with not basic knowleadge of Chinese military



He believes that the Sovremenny and Kilo are something that outleagues anything in the Chinese inventory, i am totally speechless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> He believes that the Sovremenny and Kilo are something that outleagues anything in the Chinese inventory, i am totally speechless.



He is just a kid who get misled by anti-China stuff posted by Russian and American. 

He shall come to PK forum more and see what good stuff and how much China military has progress. To have a real eye opener


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> He is just a kid who get misled by anti-China stuff posted by Russian and American.
> 
> He shall come to PK forum more and see what good stuff and how much China military has progress. To have a real eye opener



America is still above China, we should still keep in low life in front of them.

But Russia? If it wasn't for the strategic alliance, we would already sue that big mouth nation for constantly tarnishing our reputation.


----------



## Beast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> America is still above China, we should still keep in low life in front of them.
> 
> But Russia? It wasn't for the strategic alliance, we would already sue that big mouth nation for constantly tarnishing our reputation.



I agree with the statement but China is not that low tech painted by lots of misconception produced by Anti-China bashing..
Hurt is one of those product after feed by many anti-China thrash report. It is our job to guide him back to the right path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

It is better to have your enemies' heads buried in the sand&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

Type 056 (583-shangrao) has Commissioned in 10 June 2013











LS &#37027;2&#20010;&#21482;&#20250;&#21561;&#29275;&#27604;&#30340;&#33021;&#19981;&#33021;&#24178;&#28857;&#27491;&#20107;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

The aircraft carrier _16 Liaoning_ just went for sea trial and training.






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

JH-7A, Su-30MKK and J-10A from East Sea Fleet in a jointed exercise






*Type 920* hospital ship in an exercise






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

a new 056 enter service, in 2012 at the speed 1/month, 6 had entered service in 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

xuxu1457 said:


> a new 056 enter service, in 2012 at the speed 1/month, 6 had entered service in 2013



I am amazed how the shipyard in Shanghai (I think) could make ships quickly


----------



## xuxu1457

Fsjal said:


> I am amazed how the shipyard in Shanghai (I think) could make ships quickly


many are buit at the same time,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

056 and 054A together in ship yard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

June 18th, the 3rd *Type 903A* supply ship, 889 Taihu, is commissioned in North sea fleet.






_881 Hongze_ and _882 Poyanghu_ of *Type 905*, _886 Qiandaohu_ and _887 Weishanhu_ of *Type 903*, and _885 Qinghaihu_ of *Type 908*, both of them are > 20 000t.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

A new Comprehensive supply ship 889 Taihu enter service at 18th June in North Sea Fleet, 178.5 meters long, width 24.8 meters, more than 20,000 tons full load.
??????????????????????_????_???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hurt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

J-15 taking off and landing several times on 16 Liaoning aircraft carrier on June 19th






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waja2000

hk299792458 said:


> J-15 taking off and landing several times on 16 Liaoning aircraft carrier on June 19th
> Henri K.



for last 8 sec of video, i shocking the way J-15 takeoff.....


----------



## Beast

waja2000 said:


> for last 8 sec of video, i shocking the way J-15 takeoff.....



Touch and go only....


----------



## hk299792458

The 15th Type 054A is commissioned...






Another video of J-15s with 16 Liaoning...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

*Type 56* corvettes, one is _582 Bengbu_...




































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Some out-of-date ships for PLAN
Maybe important for some countries which wants to buy second ships, and also interesting for PLAN to refit some of them


----------



## cirr

Defence Science and Technology Lab for Steam Power System of Nuclear-Powered Warships&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

cirr said:


> Defence Science and Technology Lab for Steam Power System of Nuclear-Powered Warships&#65306;



Nuclear powered warships?

Must be related to future aircraft carrier program or new cruiser being made.


----------



## cirr

PLAN Aviation's J-11B with Taihang engines&#65306;








J-15 powered by a pair of Taihang engines&#65306;


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> PLAN Aviation's J-11B with Taihang engines&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-15 powered by a pair of Taihang engines&#65306;



All are J-11B and not J-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

North Sea Fleet - Steel Blue Whale Guardian






Type 920 Peace Ark hospital ship arrived in the Maldives to carry out medical services








Beast said:


> All are J-11B and not J-15.



Yes. All are J-11B for Chinese navy with WS-10 engines.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> PLAN Aviation's J-11B with Taihang engines&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-15 powered by a pair of Taihang engines&#65306;



Second photo is a J-11B. J-15 have grey randome since it has AESA.


----------



## xuxu1457

Another two 056 Frigates enter service at Hongkong, 596 and 597 and open to public on the public day
???????2?056??????? ?????_????_???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

Open day at Hongkong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

How many 056 are planned to station at Hong Kong?


----------



## That Guy

cirr said:


> J-15 powered by a pair of Taihang engines&#65306;



That's cool and all, but considering that he's going against a zerg rush, I don't expect the pilot to have survived this encounter.


----------



## cirr

D3 launched&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

cirr said:


> [YouKu]XNTc4NTUwNjk2[/YouKu]
> 
> Note the J-15 painted grey.
> 
> Sorry...it should be WS-10H.


2nd July, Liaoning back to Qingdao


----------



## hk299792458

*J-15* training on CV-16 Liaoning completed






CV-16 Liaoning ship returned to homeport after having completed testing and training missions






China's first carrier-based fighter pilot and LSO commander qualification gate passed






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

That Guy said:


> That's cool and all, but considering that he's going against a zerg rush, I don't expect the pilot to have survived this encounter.



those birds are actually very far from the plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

Beast said:


> How many 056 are planned to station at Hong Kong?



4&#33368;&#65292;&#36825;&#37117;&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#36824;&#22909;&#24847;&#24605;&#20986;&#26469;&#21561;&#29275;&#27604;


----------



## hurt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lunnn

hurt said:


> 4&#33368;&#65292;&#36825;&#37117;&#19981;&#30693;&#36947;&#36824;&#22909;&#24847;&#24605;&#20986;&#26469;&#21561;&#29275;&#27604;



Actually only 2 station in HK&#12290;


----------



## hurt

lunnn said:


> Actually only 2 station in HK&#12290;



Plz wait till next year,6 type 037IIs=>4 type 056s


----------



## hurt

ÐÐ¾ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð¼Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ... - ÐÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð±Ð»Ð¸

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

lunnn said:


> Actually only 2 station in HK&#12290;


Typically there are 2+2, 2 in HK and the other 2 are in Shaitou for rotation, though at the moment the other two have not been finished


----------



## sweetgrape




----------



## hk299792458

Touch & Go of *J-15* on _CV-16 Liaoning_






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

July 10th, the last day of sino-russian naval exercise in Japan sea...









































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Psyops

Absolutely fcuking awesome!!!!!


----------



## hk299792458

After the naval exercise with Russian navy, 5 warships of the chinese fleet go now for training in Western Pacifics, they are 2 Type 051C destroyers, 2 Type 054A frigates and 1 Type 905 supply ship.

Another 2 destroyers from South Sea Fleet, 1 Type 052B and 1 Type 052C, also participated to the sino-russian naval exercise, are going to South China sea.






In the Golf of Aden, a chinese Type 920 hospital ship provides medical service to other navies. Here for HNLMS Van Speijk from Royal Netherlands Navy.


----------



## cirr

YJ-12&#65311;


----------



## hk299792458

The 5 North sea fleet's warships are now in Western Pacifics.






Henri K.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

HK, i saw your analysis about the Type 055 on a French military forum, thank for your contribution.

Do you know a Chinese military insider known as POP3? He is also working for China's military industrial complex.


----------



## Aegis DDG

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> HK, i saw your analysis about the Type 055 on a French military forum, thank for your contribution.
> 
> Do you know a Chinese military insider known as POP3? He is also working for China's military industrial complex.



I thought the Type-055 was just an ramour about an Indigenous gas-turbine powered Cruiser comparable to the the Tico Class Cruiser of the USN. What will be it's significance of the Type-055 is real and is introduced.


----------



## hk299792458

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> HK, i saw your analysis about the Type 055 on a French military forum, thank for your contribution.
> 
> Do you know a Chinese military insider known as POP3? He is also working for China's military industrial complex.



I heard about him, but he seems to be a retired guys from chinese navy, and I just consolidate the information from open sources like a puzzle. He knows properly much more than me.



Aegis DDG said:


> I thought the Type-055 was just an ramour about an Indigenous gas-turbine powered Cruiser comparable to the the Tico Class Cruiser of the USN. What will be it's significance of the Type-055 is real and is introduced.



You might see it in the coming 2 years.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

Wow Dragon is Indeed Rising !


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hk299792458 said:


> I heard about him, but he seems to be a retired guys from chinese navy, and I just consolidate the information from open sources like a puzzle. He knows properly much more than me.
> Henri K.



He has unveiled some information 2 months ago, most about the aircraft carrier and the Type 055, also some Type 081 LHD.

The Type 055 part is almost identical to what you have summarized in last year. Also, the most interesting part is about China's aircraft carrier.

Can you read some Chinese?

POP3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> He has unveiled some information 2 months ago, most about the aircraft carrier and the Type 055, also some Type 081 LHD.
> 
> The Type 055 part is almost identical to what you have summarized in last year. Also, the most interesting part is about China's aircraft carrier.
> 
> Can you read some Chinese?
> 
> POP3



It would be great if somebody could translate this: &#20004;&#26646;&#33328;&#24320;&#24037;&#24314;&#36896;&#30340;&#26102;&#38388;&#65292;&#22312;&#19979;&#30340;&#30475;&#27861;&#65292;&#20272;&#35745;&#36824;&#35201;&#19977;&#24180;&#24038;&#21491;&#30340;&#26102;&#38388;&#12290;

Online language services don't do a nice job of interpreting it.



Aegis DDG said:


> I thought the Type-055 was just an ramour about an Indigenous gas-turbine powered Cruiser comparable to the the Tico Class Cruiser of the USN. What will be it's significance of the Type-055 is real and is introduced.



It's a rumor but it's also one that is repeatedly mentioned by authentic sources.


----------



## Genesis

SinoSoldier said:


> It would be great if somebody could translate this: &#20004;&#26646;&#33328;&#24320;&#24037;&#24314;&#36896;&#30340;&#26102;&#38388;&#65292;&#22312;&#19979;&#30340;&#30475;&#27861;&#65292;&#20272;&#35745;&#36824;&#35201;&#19977;&#24180;&#24038;&#21491;&#30340;&#26102;&#38388;&#12290;
> 
> Online language services don't do a nice job of interpreting it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rumor but it's also one that is repeatedly mentioned by authentic sources.



means the 40,000 ton LHD will start construction in three years time, probably, in his opinion.


----------



## BDforever

Genesis said:


> means the 40,000 ton LHD will start construction in three years time, probably, in his opinion.



40,000 ton LHD ! !  what is the price? will you sell to us bro ?


----------



## xuxu1457

BDforever said:


> 40,000 ton LHD ! !  what is the price? will you sell to us bro ?


No problem, , but navy big warships, dam expensive&#65292;when I was a child at 5 years old, I ask my father"do we have carrier?", "yes", "how many?" , "at least 1000 for a big country".........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

xuxu1457 said:


> No problem, , but navy big warships, dam expensive&#65292;when I was a child at 5 years old, I ask my father"do we have carrier?", "yes", "how many?" , "at least 1000 for a big country".........



1000 carriers ! ! OMG ! !


----------



## Genesis

BDforever said:


> 40,000 ton LHD ! !  what is the price? will you sell to us bro ?



It's actually LPD, always gets these names confused. 

Anyways, we have a 30,000ish ton ship class at the moment, the Type 71. We are moving to the bigger one obviously. And seeing the development of the current political situation, we may build a few of these.

The Malaysia navy has ordered or is considering ordering a smaller one based on their configuration. But I'm not sure if Bangladesh needs this kind of ship. 

But if you do, we will definitely sell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

BDforever said:


> 1000 carriers ! ! OMG ! !


So my father just play with me when I was 5, I found the truth when I was 10 years old, but I never told this whole thing in my memory to my father, find the truth by yourself, thank you father

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> also some Type 081 LHD.



Type 081 is not a LHD but a minhunter, in this type of minehunter you can find 805 Zhangjiagang, 840 Luxi, 839Liuyang, 810 Jingjiang...etc.

I've spent several years in China, don't really need translator now... 

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MJaa

*Chinese J-15 Flying Shark Carrier Borne Fighter Jet Continuous Flight Operations ~ Chinese Military Review*


----------



## Genesis

hk299792458 said:


> Type 081 is not a LHD but a minhunter, in this type of minehunter you can find 805 Zhangjiagang, 840 Luxi, 839Liuyang, 810 Jingjiang...etc.
> 
> I've spent several years in China, don't really need translator now...
> 
> Henri K.



Calling it type 81 for some reason. It is a minehunter, yes. But some reason it is also the unofficial classification for a LPD. 

But there is a continuation of the Type 71 LPD. That's what they are talking about. But it may not be what you are talking about, not sure.


----------



## hk299792458

Genesis said:


> Calling it type 81 for some reason. It is a minehunter, yes. But some reason it is also the unofficial classification for a LPD.
> 
> But there is a continuation of the Type 71 LPD. That's what they are talking about. But it may not be what you are talking about, not sure.



No, th origine of this wrong rumor was just because a fan-art CG of a LHD-like ship has a 081 number.

Nothing official.

Type 081 is a minehunter, this is a fact.

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

The 3rd *Type 052D*




































The 1st and the 2nd Type 052D






In 2015, China should have 6 *Type 052C* and 3 Type 052D in service, plus more Type 052D and *Type 055* under construction.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

A new Navy warship technical appraisement center was established in North Sea Fleet






North Sea Fleet : Continuous high-intensity combat training in Northwest Pacific 














































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

So.......does anyone have any images of the 4th 052D at JN shipyard?

Is 4th vessel under construction in one of the hallways......or is it in modules outside?

Regarding, next type amphibious ship, whatever designation type it is........instead of being labelled incorrectly as type 081, i have read elsewhere it will be type 075.....is this correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

english_man said:


> So.......does anyone have any images of the 4th 052D at JN shipyard?



The ship #4 posted in last month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

PLA General's statement about China's future aircraft carrier

CV-16 Liaoning
CV-17 STOBAR - DL Shiypard
CV(N)-18 CATOBAR - JNCX Shipyard

China is planning to put the EMALS system on CVN-19, maybe around 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

1 x Type 001 (16 Liaoning)
1 x Type 001A, enhanced version of Type 001 STOBAR
1 x Type 002, CATOBAR conventionnal
1 x Type 003, nuclear CATOBAR

This is the first wave of construction before 2025.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Type 32 Experimental Submarine&#65306;






a platform for testing submarine-launched strategic missiles&#12289;cruise missiles&#12289;anti-ship missiles&#12289;torpedoes&#12289;escape pods and underwater vehicle for special operations&#12290;


----------



## hk299792458

North Sea Fleet : Offensive and defensive formations Training in Western Pacifics






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

From Jane's...



> *Details emerge on Chinese 'Type 032' submarine*
> 
> Richard D Fisher Jr
> Washington, DC
> 
> Data from a Chinese poster display has offered surprising insights into the country's latest conventional missile submarine (SSB), which was first seen at the Wuhan Shipyard in September 2010.
> 
> The mystery submarine was notable for a large sail and under-hull extension that were believed to be designed to enable China to test new submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SLBMs).
> 
> The recent image appears to confirm the submarine is a replacement for the long-serving Type 031, a former Soviet Project 629 'Golf'-class conventional missile submarine (SSB) built in China in the mid-1960s.
> 
> The boat is believed to be designated 'Type 032', with data indicating that development began in January 2005 and construction started in January 2008. It was launched on 10 September 2010. Information posted online suggests that testing was completed in September 2012 and the boat handed over to the PLA Navy on 12 October 2012.
> 
> According to the poster, the Type 032 has a surfaced displacement of 3,797 tonnes and a submerged displacement of 6,628 tonnes, which would make it the world's largest conventionally powered submarine. It is 92.6 m long, with a hull width of 10 m, 13 m width at the horizontal planes, a draft of 6.85 m and a height of 17.2 m. Reportedly built with a double hull, the boat's normal dive depth is 160 m and its claimed maximum dive depth is 200 m.
> 
> Submerged speed is 14 kt while surface speed is 10 kt. The submarine is claimed to have a crew of 88 with an endurance of 30 days but in testing has accommodated 130 people for five days and 200 for three days.
> 
> An accompanying image shows the Type 032 may carry at least two JL-2 size missiles, with what appear to be tubes for vertically launched anti-aircraft or cruise missiles in front of the sail, and provision for the deployment of a special forces swimming or unmanned underwater vehicle (UUV) device aft the sail.
> 
> Torpedo tubes can be used to test new land attack cruise missiles and anti-ship missiles as well as torpedoes. This is also the first Chinese submarine to feature a large crew rescue pod built into the forward part of the sail.
> 
> ANALYSIS
> 
> As a test platform, the first Type 032 will be busy trialling future versions of the JL-2, new vertical launched cruise missiles and possibly fibre-optic guided missiles - the last two destined for new SSNs. However, it has not been lost on observers that the Type 032 has the potential to be developed for multiple modular mission payloads, especially if improved with air independent propulsion (AIP).
> 
> A strategic mission variant of the Type 032 could enable China to increase the survivability of its emerging sea-based nuclear deterrent by rapidly increasing the number of its nuclear missile-launching submarines at much less cost. Operating strategic SSBs in protected areas in the Yellow or South China Sea would allow a 7,000-8,000 km-range JL-2 SLBM to cover targets in Alaska or India respectively.
> 
> In addition, JL-2s could be replaced with a larger number of smaller medium-range land attack or anti-ship ballistic missiles (ASBMs), or even long-range cruise missiles to enable multi-azimuth strikes with conventional or nuclear missiles against large naval formations or land targets. The Type 032 also has the potential to carry over 50 special forces troops on short distance missions and could be configured to deploy multiple types of UUVs.
> 
> Copyright © IHS Global Limited, 2013



Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

hk299792458 said:


> From Jane's...
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



It is possible that the new technologies such as the cruise missile VLS and the special forces compartment would make their way to the Type 095. The Type 095 is launched already.


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> It is possible that the new technologies such as the cruise missile VLS and the special forces compartment would make their way to the Type 095. The Type 095 is launched already.



Yes. It was launched 2012. So it has already conducted almost a year of testing.


----------



## hk299792458

Peace Ark hospital ship successfully completed providing medical services in the Gulf of Aden






South China Sea Fleet: Real weapons firing drill






North Sea Fleet : Offensive and defensive formations in the western Pacific ocean






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

South China Sea Fleet : Live fire exercise on July 26th in the South China Sea.




































South China Sea Fleet : Mine hunting






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

An another *Type 056* corvette, _584 Meishou_, is commissionned today. This is the 6th corvette of the same class being commissionned in 2013 and the 3rd in only one month of July...






*Type 081* minehunter...






The 5 warships from North Sea Fleet came back from sino-russian exercise and training in Western Pacifics...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

o
Type 056 corvette, 584 Meishou, is commissionned 29 July 2013, 

Number Pennant Number Name Builder Launched Commissioned Fleet Status 
1	582	&#34444;&#22496; / Bengbu	Hudong	23 May 2012	25 February 2013	East Sea Fleet	Active
2	596	&#24800;&#24030; / Huizhou	Huangpu	3 June 2012	1 July 2013	Hong Kong Garrison	Active
3	584	&#26757;&#24030;/ Meizhou	Wuchang	31 July 2012	29 July 2013	South Sea Fleet	Active
4	580	&#22823;&#21516; / Datong	Liaonan	10 August 2012	18 May 2013	North Sea Fleet	Active
5	583	&#19978;&#39286; / Shangrao	Hudong	19 August 2012	10 June 2013	East Sea Fleet	Active
6	597	&#38054;&#24030; / Qinzhou	Huangpu	30 August 2012	1 July 2013	Hong Kong Garrison	Active
7	585	-	Wuchang	25 October 2012	-	South Sea Fleet	Sea trial
8	581	Baotou	Liaonan	18 November 2012 North Sea Fleet	Sea trial
9	587 Huangpu	28 January 2013 East Sea Fleet	Sea trial

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Two *Type 052C* destroyers, _150 Changchun_ and _151 Zhengzhou_, in Zhoushan naval base. They are the *3rd* and the *4th* of serie. Behind them we can also see 3 *Type 056* corvettes.






The *6th* Type 052C destroyer in final installation, soon go for sea trial.






Next to the 6th Type 052C, the equipment installation on the *3rd* *Type 052D* destroyer has started, this will last for ~11 months.






The *1st* Type 052D destroyer will also go for sea trial soon. We can clearly see the difference between the Type 346 APAR on Type 052C and *Type 346A* APAR on Type 052D.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

I think 151 will commission soon. Just short of the pennant number and commission ceremony but I think she is already combat fit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The PLAN in 2025, i still think it is a bit conservative, the 003 should also be there, while there should have more the Type 055s than the Type 052Ds. Also, the SSBNs and the SSNs are not included.

And where is the Type 052?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Some pictures taken from a plane flying over the Shanghai's Jiangnan-Changxing shipbuilding base. We can have a look on the second biggest shipbuilding base in the world, in which 5 Type 052C / Type 052D destroyers are being built.


























I made some notes on one of the pictures to help you locate these 5 destroyers under construction.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Snowden

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The PLAN in 2025, i still think it is a bit conservative, the 003 should also be there, while there should have more the Type 055s than the Type 052Ds. Also, the SSBNs and the SSNs are not included.
> 
> And where is the Type 052?



What is the 072?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Snowden said:


> What is the 072?



I think this could help.

http://baike.baidu.com/view/629729.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

DDGs 150 and 151&#65306;


----------



## Type 052D

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The PLAN in 2025, i still think it is a bit conservative, the 003 should also be there, while there should have more the Type 055s than the Type 052Ds. Also, the SSBNs and the SSNs are not included.
> 
> And where is the Type 052?



It's beautiful  and eyewatering to see how far the PLAN has come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Type 052D said:


> It's beautiful  and eyewatering to see how far the PLAN has come.



And check this.






- Type 055 will soon start the construction

- Type 093/093A/093B in mass production/commission

- Type 094 in mass production/commission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

CSSC built a mock-up module of what could be a candidate in the coming *Type 002* CATOBAR aricraft carrier RFP. This competition between CSSC and CSIC might come soon and will be very hard...































We can see in these photos the lift and the trough for catapult.

Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

It seems to be a front part, with some ~51m of beam.






Henri K.


----------



## no_name

The catapult seems really off to one side and there is only one track. Doesn't seems to be the side angled catapult. Maybe they also have a sky jump head?

Hangar also looks narrow and more like for helicopters.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

no_name said:


> The catapult seems really off to one side and there is only one track. Doesn't seems to be the side angled catapult. Maybe they also have a sky jump head?
> 
> Hangar also looks narrow and more like for helicopters.



The hangar looks small because it is a 1:2 mock-up module.

And this catapult is the left side catapult on the angled deck.


----------



## hk299792458

Chinese navy has commissionned the 7th *Type 056* corvette on August 1st. This is the 4th corvette of the same type being commissionned in one month.






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

China continues to show how they can build a new class of corvette in a very high speed.

The new photos shot today near Dalian Liaonan shipyard shown that 2 new *Type 056* have been launched. The last time we got the photos around these 2 ships was on July 21st, this means that the launching was occurred between July 24th and August 2nd.

Since May 23rd 2012, the 4 shipyards building this class of corvettes have already launched *15* ships...





















Always in Liaonan shipyard, an another Type 056 is being built, this should be the 5th one built in this shipyard, it also means that it is very possible that this is a Type 056A variant.






And not far in a naval base next to Dalian, we can see the 581 Yingkou ship which was commissionned on August 1st.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

East China Sea Fleet : Logistic drill of a landing craft detachment under high temperature






Chinese Navy - Zheng He training ship arrived in South Korea Zhenhai






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Sailing camp visit a Type 052C destroyer






Chinese escort fleet successfully provide escort for more than 900 Hong Kong ships






Chinese Peace Ark hospital ship arrived in Mumbai






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Chinese Navy - The 15th anti-piracy escort fleet set sail today






Henri K.


----------



## cirr

China to modernize its 4 Russian made Sovremenny DDGs&#65292;work starting later this year&#12290;

Upgrades include electronic systems and weapons systems&#12290;


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> China to modernize its 4 Russian made Sovremenny DDGs&#65292;work starting later this year&#12290;
> 
> Upgrades include electronic systems and weapons systems&#12290;


I think it will be cheaper to decomission these 4 soviet dino and spend money wiser on buying Type 052D.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> I think it will be cheaper to decomission these 4 soviet dino and spend money wiser on buying Type 052D.



They are sending it to Russia for the modernization, since it is just a political gift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> China to modernize its 4 Russian made Sovremenny DDGs,work starting later this year&#12290;
> 
> Upgrades include electronic systems and weapons systems&#12290;



Again, where did you get this information?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Again, where did you get this information?



Would you believe me if I tell you that I have my sources in PLAN High Command&#65292;the GDA&#65292;and the CMC&#65311;


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Would you believe me if I tell you that I have my sources in PLAN High Command,the GDA,and the CMC?



Got any proof to back that up? A bit more explaining about these "sources" would be appreciated, though.


----------



## teddy

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The hangar looks small because it is a 1:2 mock-up module.
> 
> And this catapult is the left side catapult on the angled deck.



Yes! I think it is a scale model. I found this document on internet, it mentioned about a 25% smaller scale model design, the full scale version will be the chinese CV2!!









There is two catapult system


----------



## teddy

hk299792458 said:


> It seems to be a front part, with some ~51m of beam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



If it is a 75% scale model, it means the real one will be 64m wide


----------



## aliaselin

It is said that some people are making great efforts to work out the Type 057 plan to replace the old Type 054B plan for the next generation FFG of PLAN.


----------



## Beast

CV-16 Liaoning set for exercise again on 15th of Aug until 24th of Aug.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

teddy said:


> If it is a 75% scale model, it means the real one will be 64m wide



It is a 67% scale model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Can anyone translate the following? It was apparently from someone quoting a big shrimp, and he is apparently trying to reveal something through poetry so it can get past censors.

&#25105;&#26790;&#35265;7&#20010;&#26376;&#21518;&#30340;&#19968;&#22825;&#65292;&#22312;&#21271;&#36793;&#26576;&#20869;&#28023;&#36793;&#65292;&#19968;&#26465;&#22823;&#40060;&#65292;&#32922;&#23376;&#37324;&#35013;&#20102;10 0&#26465;&#39134;&#40060;&#65292;&#22312;&#27700;&#37324;&#28216;&#21834;&#28216;&#65292;&#21482;&#35265;&#23736;&#19978;&#24425;&#26071;&#39128;&#39128;&#65292;&#39118;&#27491;&#29454;&#29454;&#65292;&#39044;&#31034;&#30528;&#26032;&#30340; &#19981;&#65533;*&#20961;&#12290;

When referring to the supposed weapons systems:

&#35805; &#35828;&#25105;&#25171;&#31639;&#31181;&#28857;&#33756;&#65292;&#25353;&#32769;&#35268;&#30697;&#30000;&#37324;&#30340;&#22353;*n&#25720;&#31181;&#19968;&#26666;&#29577;&#31859;&#65292;*n&#25720;&#65533; &#30083;L&#26869;&#27700;&#31291;&#65292;&#21487;&#26159;&#31181;&#20102;&#29577;&#31859;&#23601;&#19981;&#33021;&#31181;&#27700;&#31291;&#65292;&#31181;&#20102;&#27700;&#31291;&#19981;&#22909;&#65533; &#30089;&#29360;&#24628;A&#20110;&#26159;&#25105;&#23601;&#24320;&#21457;&#20102;&#19968;&#31181;&#30406;&#65292;&#20808;&#25226;&#29577;&#31859;&#25110;&#32773; &#27700;&#31291;&#25918;&#22312;&#30406;&#37324;&#65292;&#30406;&#21602;&#26159;&#25918;&#22353;&#37324;&#30340;&#65292;&#36825;&#31181;&#30340;&#35805;&#25105;&#24819;*n&#29577;&#31859;&#23601;&#29577; &#31859;&#65292;&#24819;*n&#27700;&#31291;&#23601;&#27700;&#31291;&#65292;&#20110;&#26159;&#25105;&#31361;&#28982;&#21457;&#29616;&#25105;&#23621;&#28982;&#24320;&#21019;&#20102;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#31532; &#19968;&#31181;&#26434;&#31181;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#27431;&#20063;&#65292;&#19981;&#65533;*&#20961;&#30340;&#24320;&#22987;

@cirr


----------



## cirr

New torpedo successfully passed qualification test&#65292;according to the PLA Daily&#12290;

Large depth high-speed intelligent torpedo&#65292;it is far superior in speed&#65292;range&#65292;depth&#65292;noise&#65292;maintainability and reliability than torpedoes in active service&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Can anyone translate the following? It was apparently from someone quoting a big shrimp, and he is apparently trying to reveal something through poetry so it can get past censors.
> 
> &#25105;&#26790;&#35265;7&#20010;&#26376;&#21518;&#30340;&#19968;&#22825;&#65292;&#22312;&#21271;&#36793;&#26576;&#20869;&#28023;&#36793;&#65292;&#19968;&#26465;&#22823;&#40060;&#65292;&#32922;&#23376;&#37324;&#35013;&#20102;10 0&#26465;&#39134;&#40060;&#65292;&#22312;&#27700;&#37324;&#28216;&#21834;&#28216;&#65292;&#21482;&#35265;&#23736;&#19978;&#24425;&#26071;&#39128;&#39128;&#65292;&#39118;&#27491;&#29454;&#29454;&#65292;&#39044;&#31034;&#30528;&#26032;&#30340; &#19981;&#65533;*&#20961;&#12290;
> 
> When referring to the supposed weapons systems:
> 
> &#35805; &#35828;&#25105;&#25171;&#31639;&#31181;&#28857;&#33756;&#65292;&#25353;&#32769;&#35268;&#30697;&#30000;&#37324;&#30340;&#22353;*n&#25720;&#31181;&#19968;&#26666;&#29577;&#31859;&#65292;*n&#25720;&#65533; &#30083;L&#26869;&#27700;&#31291;&#65292;&#21487;&#26159;&#31181;&#20102;&#29577;&#31859;&#23601;&#19981;&#33021;&#31181;&#27700;&#31291;&#65292;&#31181;&#20102;&#27700;&#31291;&#19981;&#22909;&#65533; &#30089;&#29360;&#24628;A&#20110;&#26159;&#25105;&#23601;&#24320;&#21457;&#20102;&#19968;&#31181;&#30406;&#65292;&#20808;&#25226;&#29577;&#31859;&#25110;&#32773; &#27700;&#31291;&#25918;&#22312;&#30406;&#37324;&#65292;&#30406;&#21602;&#26159;&#25918;&#22353;&#37324;&#30340;&#65292;&#36825;&#31181;&#30340;&#35805;&#25105;&#24819;*n&#29577;&#31859;&#23601;&#29577; &#31859;&#65292;&#24819;*n&#27700;&#31291;&#23601;&#27700;&#31291;&#65292;&#20110;&#26159;&#25105;&#31361;&#28982;&#21457;&#29616;&#25105;&#23621;&#28982;&#24320;&#21019;&#20102;&#19990;&#30028;&#19978;&#31532; &#19968;&#31181;&#26434;&#31181;&#25216;&#26415;&#65292;&#27431;&#20063;&#65292;&#19981;&#65533;*&#20961;&#30340;&#24320;&#22987;
> 
> @cirr



In short&#65306;

&#65288;1&#65289;new sub
&#65288;2&#65289;new general-purpose VLS with up to 100 cells&#65288;96 to be exact&#65289;
&#65288;3&#65289;all-in-one VLS&#65292;capable of any mixture or combination of missiles armed with different warheads&#65292;be it anti-ship&#12289;anti-sub&#12289;LACM&#12289;etc&#12290;


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> In short&#65306;
> 
> &#65288;1&#65289;new sub
> &#65288;2&#65289;new general-purpose VLS with up to 100 cells&#65288;96 to be exact&#65289;
> &#65288;3&#65289;all-in-one VLS&#65292;capable of any mixture or combination of missiles armed with different warheads&#65292;be it anti-ship&#12289;anti-sub&#12289;LACM&#12289;etc&#12290;



So, if the report is true, then it is likely a SSBN. However, it is unknown if the guy who posted it is credible or if he is a military insider at all; what makes you think this is so credible?


----------



## english_man

aliaselin said:


> It is said that some people are making great efforts to work out the Type 057 plan to replace the old Type 054B plan for the next generation FFG of PLAN.



Huh?........type 057?.........please could you explain in more detail...................where did you read or here this?

Can members here when posting, be a bit more explicit with there posts..........many posts made here are a big meaningless.

Thanks!


----------



## aliaselin

english_man said:


> Huh?........type 057?.........please could you explain in more detail...................where did you read or here this?
> 
> Can members here when posting, be a bit more explicit with there posts..........many posts made here are a big meaningless.
> 
> Thanks!



According to PLAN's rule, if the ship do not change much, then they will use the same model number, and if not, use a new model number. There are many proposals for type 054B on the net, however, if some of them become true, it should be called type 057 because it is so different from type 054A. 

I don't know the exact design, but from public information, I think the basis of the design from type 054A to type 057 should be using QC-185 instead of diesel engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## panyimao

Pictures obfuscated the original picture dare not openly.


----------



## cirr

4th generation sub under construction&#65292;according to Tan Zuojun&#65292;vice-governor of Liaoning Province where the sub is being built for lanuch in H1 2014&#12290;

Prior to being appointed to the current post&#65292;Mr. Tan was head of CSSC&#65292;having climbed multiple rungs of the ladder known as China's shipbuilding industry&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> 4th generation sub under construction&#65292;according to Tan Zuojun&#65292;vice-governor of Liaoning Province where the sub is being built for lanuch in H1 2014&#12290;
> 
> Prior to being appointed to the current post&#65292;Mr. Tan was head of CSSC&#65292;having climbed multiple rungs of the ladder known as China's shipbuilding industry&#12290;



So this sub is the TYpe 096, then.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

I thought China was making an EMALS type supercarrier, but the image from panyimao shows that the carrier will use STOBAR.


----------



## BRASSNAUTILUS

Fsjal said:


> I thought China was making an EMALS type supercarrier, but the image from panyimao shows that the carrier will use STOBAR.



for a country with no prior experience in carrier operations to go straight to nuke and EMALS is improbable. Took the USN 40 years (since building of kittyhawk) to replace all its conventional carriers, and that's after 30 years of carrier operation (including combat operations) and with a working reactor model even before the building of kittyhawk.
IMHO, would be crazy if China has operational EMALS by 2050.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

BRASSNAUTILUS said:


> for a country with no prior experience in carrier operations to go straight to nuke and EMALS is improbable. Took the USN 40 years (since building of kittyhawk) to replace all its conventional carriers, and that's after 30 years of carrier operation (including combat operations) and with a working reactor model even before the building of kittyhawk.
> IMHO, would be crazy if China has operational EMALS by 2050.



It is happening , China will be a carrier with EMAL but it on the angle deck only. Look at China , a country with no prone experience on stealth plane , make a 5th gen stealth fighter jet. Skip the US prone experience of making SR-71 and F-117 night hawk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> It is happening , China will be a carrier with EMAL but it on the angle deck only. Look at China , a country with no prone experience on stealth plane , make a 5th gen stealth fighter jet. Skip the US prone experience of making SR-71 and F-117 night hawk.



China could likely skip the steam catapult, since it has nothing to do with the EMALS technologically.

The Type 002 will most likely use the EMALS even it is not nuclear powered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

According to your sources, has the Type 095 been built? There's a rumor that it will enter construction phase this year or early next year.

@cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Beast said:


> It is happening , China will be a carrier with EMAL but it on the angle deck only. Look at China , a country with no prone experience on stealth plane , make a 5th gen stealth fighter jet. Skip the US prone experience of making SR-71 and F-117 night hawk.



You mean your first generation stealth fighter. If its stealthy.


----------



## Lightningbolt

Oldman1 said:


> You mean your first generation stealth fighter. If its stealthy.



You mean that F-117 was stealthy? 

Damn, someone forgot to tell the Yank military that it might be stealthy in Yankee land but it ain't stealth in Serbia kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

Lightningbolt said:


> You mean that F-117 was stealthy?
> 
> Damn, someone forgot to tell the Yank military that it might be stealthy in Yankee land but it ain't stealth in Serbia kid.



Yes......and also........

Military radars may not be able to pick up stealth planes.....BUT, the British found out that mobile telephone masts used for mobile phone networks could easily detect stealth planes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

english_man said:


> Yes......and also........
> 
> Military radars may not be able to pick up stealth planes.....BUT, the British found out that mobile telephone masts used for mobile phone networks could easily detect stealth planes!



it quite possible to build early warning system to detect that stealth planes may possibly be heading your way, but to target them will a missile or some other weapon is far more didfficult


----------



## aliaselin

The last 053H is retired &#65288;515 _Xiamen_&#65292;516 is an exception as it is not a frigate now&#65289;

515


----------



## xuxu1457

aliaselin said:


> Sea trial of 052D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

056 Frigate 582 firing YJ-83 250KM anti-ship missle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

Nothing better than seeing a missile being launched at a clear, sunny day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

J-15 in serial production&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The nuclear reactor for the supercarrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The mockup segment in JN shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> J-15 in serial production&#65306;



Any news on the Type 095 SSN? And also which big shrimp wrote the report on the 100-missile submarine?


----------



## hurt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hurt




----------



## cirr

Supply Ship 890 formally inducted on 12.09.2013&#65306;


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A pair of 054As






_9th from HPS_





_10th from HDS_


----------



## hk299792458

15th sea trial finished which has last for 37 days.











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

The 18th and 19th *Type 054A* frigates will be launched before the end of September. One in Hudong shipyard at Shanghai on September 30th, another in Huangpu shipyard in Guangzhou.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hk299792458

Anti-submarine exercise of Est sea fleet in South China sea...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sweetgrape

Celeberating the first anniversary of Carrier 16 service, Want to join the Party?!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape

*Two nuclear submarine*






*054A*





*
056*






*Depot ship 890*





*
052B*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sweetgrape



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*FFG 576 &#8220;Huangshi&#8221;* launched today 28.09.2013 at HPS&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

East sea fleet's drill in South China sea.






North sea fleet's warships arrived in Australia






Henri K.


----------



## xuxu1457

FFG 576 &#8220;Huangshi&#8221; launched today 28.09.2013 at HPS, the 18th 054A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## cirr

The 10th Type 054A FFG from HDS and 19th in total floated out at 10:28 am on 30.09.2013&#12290;

Pics when available&#12290;


----------



## cirr

Launched with HD's 10th Type 054A FFG is an LNG vessel&#65306;
















The rear end of this ship seems to be different from that of a previously launched 054A shown below&#65306;


----------



## cirr

More pics of FFG &#8220;*Sanmenxia*&#8221;&#65306;

















That makes two 054As launched in as many days

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hk299792458

This is what our chinese friends called "China's speed" ? 

2 days after havin launched the 18th Type 054A frigate in Huangpu shipyard at Guangzhou, today it is the round for the 19th Type 054A in Shanghai to be launched.

And if I'm not wrong, other sisters ships are already under construction, the final number will exceed 20 ?

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## english_man

To fill in the missing blanks on the 054A Frigate series......does anyone know the following?

1/ Pennant number and name of the 17th 054A Frigate launched in April this year?

2/ The pennant number to be allocated to the 19th vessel, named 'Sanmenxia' just launched at HD shipyard?


----------



## xuxu1457

hk299792458 said:


> This is what our chinese friends called "China's speed" ?
> 
> 2 days after havin launched the 18th Type 054A frigate in Huangpu shipyard at Guangzhou, today it is the round for the 19th Type 054A in Shanghai to be launched.
> 
> And if I'm not wrong, other sisters ships are already under construction, the final number will exceed 20 ?
> 
> Henri K.



I think the number at first stage will be 20 --- 26, others will be at a low buid speed to replace 053H, 
since navy has 40 053H type frigates, 14 053H were all retired, some of 9 053H1 were retired, 2 of 3 053H2 were retired, these will be retired at a short time, about 26 , so the number of 054A will be 26 at first stage, others 053H will be replaced at a low speed, all were built after 1992; left will be replaced by 054A or B at low speed 1 or 2/ year, 10 were built during 1992-1995, 10 during 1997-2000, this 20 will be replaced at low speed.



english_man said:


> To fill in the missing blanks on the 054A Frigate series......does anyone know the following?
> 
> 1/ Pennant number and name of the 17th 054A Frigate launched in April this year?
> 
> 2/ The pennant number to be allocated to the 19th vessel, named 'Sanmenxia' just launched at HD shipyard?


Not know now, bcs no one take photo of the Pennant number now, there will be official news at enter service time


----------



## cirr

http://player.56.com/v_OTc4Njg0NjY.swf


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hk299792458

Navy's J-10A and J-10Y






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

DDG 151 &#8220;*Zhengzhou*&#8221;


----------



## cirr

Fully digital array radar &#65288;DAR&#65289;being installed on D2&#65306;

http://player.56.com/cpm_OTgwNDM3NzQ.swf

Note clips towards the end of the video&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## copasi

what is J-10Y?


----------



## hk299792458

copasi said:


> what is J-10Y?



J-10AY is the version of J-10A for August 1st team, the same for J-10SY.

Henri K.


----------



## 帅的一匹

cirr said:


> Fully digital array radar &#65288;DAR&#65289;being installed on D2&#65306;
> 
> http://player.56.com/cpm_OTgwNDM3NzQ.swf
> 
> Note clips towards the end of the video&#12290;



&#20013;&#22269;&#28023;&#20891;&#32456;&#20110;&#26292;&#20853;&#20102;&#65292;&#20272;&#35745;2025&#24180;&#21069;&#21518;&#21487;&#20197;&#32479;&#27835;&#35199;&#22826;&#24179;&#27915;&#21644;&#21335;&#28023;&#12290;


----------



## hk299792458

Type 052 at Sydney






Type 071






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Ka-28






J-15











Henri K.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

wanglaokan said:


> &#20013;&#22269;&#28023;&#20891;&#32456;&#20110;&#26292;&#20853;&#20102;&#65292;&#20272;&#35745;2025&#24180;&#21069;&#21518;&#21487;&#20197;&#32479;&#27835;&#35199;&#22826;&#24179;&#27915;&#21644;&#21335;&#28023;&#12290;



By 2025, China will have Type 001A and Type 002 aircraft carriers into service, while the Type 003 might be still in the sea trial.

I'd say that by 2030 we could match the USN by the technology capability, and by 2050 to surpass them in sheer number.


----------



## hk299792458

One chinese navy fleet arrived in Chile.















































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

[video]http://www.********.com/view?i=b01_1380962746[/video]

A Kamov Ka-28 helo of PLAN trying to land on Type-054A FFG amidst bad weather conditions.

The first attempt went awfully awry.


----------



## Beast

Gessler said:


> [video]http://www.********.com/view?i=b01_1380962746[/video]
> 
> A Kamov Ka-28 helo of PLAN trying to land on Type-054A FFG amidst bad weather conditions.
> 
> The first attempt went awfully awry.



Kudos to the great pilot skill who manage to land the helo in such adverse weather..

Not all landing can be so lucky.


----------



## walle

Beast said:


> Kudos to the great pilot skill who manage to land the helo in such adverse weather..
> 
> Not all landing can be so lucky.



in the 2nd video, the pilot was just an idiot. Clam seas.


----------



## hk299792458

The 8th Type 081 mineswepper, 844 Heshan, is commissionned on October 10th in South Sea Fleet.

URL




































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

6 Type 056 corvettes seen together in Zhoushan naval base.




































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

PLAN in Chile











PLAN in Auckland






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

The 8th *Type 056* corvette, _585 Bayse_, is commissionned this morning in Sanya naval base of South Sea Fleet.











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Computer simulations&#65292;and thousands of hours of tank tests&#65292;have been performed of the above hull types&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

PLAN &#8220;*Heshan*&#8221; inducted on 10.10.2013&#65306;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Exercise of PLAN marines corps.






Training








cirr said:


> Computer simulations&#65292;and thousands of hours of tank tests&#65292;have been performed of the above hull types&#12290;



Very interesting, where did you see that?

Thanks,

Henri K.


----------



## english_man

Just for a point of reference 'HK'............i notice youve given the name of 8th 056 to join the fleets as 'BAYSE'.

Yet someone at 'Wiki' has listed the ships name as 'BAISE'.

I know its trivial, but which is correct?


----------



## hk299792458

english_man said:


> Just for a point of reference 'HK'............i notice youve given the name of 8th 056 to join the fleets as 'BAYSE'.
> 
> Yet someone at 'Wiki' has listed the ships name as 'BAISE'.
> 
> I know its trivial, but which is correct?



The right name is &#30334;&#33394;... 

Henri K.


----------



## english_man

hk299792458 said:


> The right name is &#30334;&#33394;...
> 
> Henri K.



Very funny 'HK'...............i put your characters into Chinese translators, and came up with 'BAISE' in all instances of reports for the new Corvette!


----------



## nomi007

latest images

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

english_man said:


> Very funny 'HK'...............i put your characters into Chinese translators, and came up with 'BAISE' in all instances of reports for the new Corvette!



Simply because "baise" in french means "****"...

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

End of August, Zhoushan naval base










































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

October 17th, more than 100 warships and 30 aircrafts from North Sea Fleet went into an exercise.





























































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

great Ships


----------



## hk299792458

PLA Navy's "Tactic-5" exercise, the 3 sea fleets will join together in Western Pacifics.





 




 
Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

South sea fleet's warships in "Tactic-5" exercice.











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

1 destroyer + 1 frigate vs 4 JH-7A.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## copasi

hq-16 intercept low altitude missile
Indeed very very low!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Crazy JN is working on some 10 DDGs, some LCACs, submarines and high-tech mine sweepers/hunters as shown below:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Naval exercise "Tactic-5"
















Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

DDG 151 "Zhengzhou" inducted:


----------



## 帅的一匹

The meter radar on 052c looks cheap.....................any improvement planning?


----------



## english_man

Regarding the 4th 052C............we can all see the vessel has its pennant number 151 now...............BUT can someone clarify, when this vessel, if indeed it has happened yet, been commissioned into the fleet?

I ask this as ive seen no official posts of such an event from Chinese sources.............yet reading a post on this page suggests the vessel has just been commissioned.........to confuse matters further.......there is an entry in 'WIKI' that this vessel was commissioned into the fleet on the 19 th Sept?

So.........whats the story?


----------



## 帅的一匹

english_man said:


> Regarding the 4th 052C............we can all see the vessel has its pennant number 151 now...............BUT can someone clarify, when this vessel, if indeed it has happened yet, been commissioned into the fleet?
> 
> I ask this as ive seen no official posts of such an event from Chinese sources.............yet reading a post on this page suggests the vessel has just been commissioned.........to confuse matters further.......there is an entry in 'WIKI' that this vessel was commissioned into the fleet on the 19 th Sept?
> The Induction commemoration will be help within weeks.
> So.........whats the story?


----------



## 帅的一匹

The induction commemoration will be held within weeks.


----------



## xuxu1457

China's first NUKE SUB successfully retired
http://news.ifeng.com/mil/forum/duanping/detail_2013_10/29/30759705_0.shtml
* China's first NUKE SUB, 091 type, No.401, retired, after 42 years service span. China navy built 5 091 type nuke subs, 401-405. China developed nuke subs retire tech from 2000, about 10 years. How to end a chain reaction, how to safely dispose of surplus nuclear materials, how to deal with various sets of radioactive devices? China becomes the second country following US, who hold the full and safe retire tech, not like Russia‘s delay method--Submarine grave, displaying subs on deserted harbor.
401-405 subs:*http://military.china.com/zh_cn/bbs/11018441/20041107/11952794.html
401:









Rerire the sub:









Russia retired nuke subs displaying on ports:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fsjal

Looks like China knows how to dispose properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

PLAN new toy launched：

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

PLAN and Ukrainian Navy Joint exercises


----------



## aliaselin

first type 056A to be launched on Nov 20


----------



## Fsjal

Did China sent warships all the way to Ukraine?

That's far.


----------



## xuxu1457

Fsjal said:


> Did China sent warships all the way to Ukraine?
> 
> That's far.


At Gulf of Aden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Ukraine has helped China with engine technology.

China has helped Ukraine with loans to support it's economy.


----------



## Beast

UKBengali said:


> Ukraine has helped China with engine technology.
> 
> China has helped Ukraine with loans to support it's economy.



Most importantly, Ukraine is easier to do business with in military sector.


----------



## cirr

New radar for PLAN：











Akin to what's used on the UK's Type 45 DDG?

Chinese "Smart-L" for Type 052D and/or Type 055?

Note the radar has been painted navy grey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

cirr said:


> New radar for PLAN：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akin to what's used on the UK's Type 45 DDG?
> 
> Chinese "Smart-L" for Type 052D and/or Type 055?
> 
> Note the radar has been painted navy grey.




This one is not used by the navy. The navy used one is tested in another place and much bigger


----------



## aliaselin

First Type 056A was launched


----------



## cirr

aliaselin said:


> First Type 056A was launched



What's the total number of 056s floated out and commissioned so far？

20？

《中国节奏》——再来一个.改进型056下水_视频在线观看 - 56.com



aliaselin said:


> This one is not used by the navy. The navy used one is tested in another place and much bigger



Yes。You are right。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

cirr said:


> What's the total number of 056s floated out and commissioned so far？
> 
> 20？
> 
> 《中国节奏》——再来一个.改进型056下水_视频在线观看 - 56.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yes。You are right。


17 for today; 18 in a few days.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Escorted by 2 DDGs and 2 FFGs, CV16 “LiaoNing” left her home base in QingDao this morning and is now sailing for the South China Sea。

Work soon to start on 2 40000-tonne plus LHDs。


----------



## Rainmaker

cirr said:


> Escorted by 2 DDGs and 2 FFGs, CV16 “LiaoNing” left her home base in QingDao this morning and is now sailing for the South China Sea。
> 
> Work soon to start on 2 40000-tonne plus LHDs。



What the hell.

I thought the 40,000 ton LHD were already under construction.

When will they be launched?


----------



## shuttler

*Unmanned Speedboat
link: 中俄白联合研发无人艇试航 可离岸360公里执勤_新闻_腾讯网

中俄白联合研发无人艇试航 可离岸360公里执勤
军事要闻中国网 2013-11-29 08:16
*
A joint project of China, Russia and Belarus
China: Material (composite) supply
Russia: Building the boat
Belarus: Computer and control system



> 海人无人艇项目由上海合作组织企业家俱乐部提供支持，参与研发的三方分别是中国的“高分子”公司(Sino Polymer，负责提供新型复合材料)、俄罗斯的“混合船舶制造公司”(负责建造艇体)以及白俄罗斯的“Kvand”智能系统公司(负责程序保障和自控系统)



*Specifications:*
*Length: *16 meters ( model for testing: 6+ meters)
*Width: *1.8 meters
*Speed:* 55 knots (test model)
*Endurance*: Full size boat - several weeks; test model - 5 days

*Pix of testing model below:*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

Surprised that Belarus will be making the computer and control system, instead of China. 

Anyway, I'm pretty sure China and Russia and any clients will use it, since Belarus doesn't have a navy.


----------



## Enemy

Fsjal said:


> Surprised that Belarus will be making the computer and control system, instead of China.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure China and Russia and any clients will use it, since Belarus doesn't have a navy.



I think the vital section of this project is the _stealth_ material that China is providing. Building and the operating system are of secondary importance. What matters is the _stealthy_ material (composite).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Fsjal said:


> Surprised that Belarus will be making the computer and control system, instead of China.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure China and Russia and any clients will use it, since Belarus doesn't have a navy.



The Belarusians are very good coders. Russians are also very very strong programmers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

shuttler said:


> The Belarusians are very good coders. Russians are also very very strong programmers




If the fact most of my professors in university that teaches 4th year courses are former soviets is any indication then quote for truth.


----------



## shuttler

Genesis said:


> If the fact most of my professors in university that teaches 4th year courses are former soviets is any indication then quote for truth.



For Belarus' programming competence:


*Belarusian and other ex-soviet programmers take on India in $48 billion market*
Belarusian and other ex-soviet programmers take on India in $48 billion market



> *Innovation offshoring *
> EU companies looking for IT innovation often setup collaboration with universities in countries such as *Belarus* and Ukraine, which have a high percentage of ICT graduates and overall a very skilled IT labor.
> 
> *Offshoring - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



There are collegiate programming competitions or open coding competitions like code jam, code forces etc to prove that

*ACM International Collegiate Programming Contest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

*List of Russian IT developers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

13 Dec 2013, another *type 054A frigate, No.574 Sanya, the 16th 054A, enter service at Sanya city of South Sea flee.*

Type 056 fire YJ-83 anti-ship missile

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

shuttler said:


> The Belarusians are very good coders. Russians are also very very strong programmers



Right。

Far far better than Indians。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Gun-boat diplomacy？


----------



## bolo

cirr said:


> Right。
> 
> Far far better than Indians。


Indian programmers are overrated. Our company hired these guys to perform integration hoping to save cost but ended also up hiring local programmers because they couldn't deliver what was promised. Sounds like it's part of their culture. Talk, boast, promise but unable to deliver.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CN.Black

xuxu1457 said:


> 13 Dec 2013, another *type 054A frigate, No.574 Sanya, the 16th 054A, enter service at Sanya city of South Sea flee.*
> 
> Type 056 fire YJ-83 anti-ship missile


 South Sea Fleet has 8 054As now,and maybe this is the last 054A of South Sea Fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xhw1986

Type-052B (168) take part in an exercise in the South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CN.Black

xhw1986 said:


> Type-052B (168) take part in an exercise in the South China Sea.


It's a very old photo.The number 168 was painted in an old style.


----------



## Nishan_101

xhw1986 said:


> Type-052B (168) take part in an exercise in the South China Sea.



Really PN should have gone a bit heavy ones. Like 4100-500 tons of Frigates with VLS launcher of Missiles Like AShMs, Babur, Anti Air and Others as well.


----------



## cirr

DDG 151 ”ZhengZhou“ formally inducted today：











More pics: 组图：郑州舰加入人民海军战斗序列-今日要闻-中国海军网

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457

The 4th DDG 052C, No.151,Zhengzou enter service Dec. 26 AM at East Sea flee；

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Type 054B/057~
End of 2014 begins to construct;
normal displacement of 4300~4500 ton;
new AESA radar; 
integrated mast; 
helicopter number 2 or more; 
speed 30+ knots; 
full electric propulsion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



Nice, it is a Block II variant of the Type 039B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

China navy in 2013
盘点：2013年中国海军服役舰艇数量世界第一_军事_环球网
In 2013, 2 052C Destroyers, 3 054A Frigates, 9 056 Frigates, 2 large supply ships, 4 conventional submarines, 2 submarine support ships, 1 nuclear submarine, 2 catamaran survey vessels, 1 hydroacoustic equipment test ship, 2 minesweepers entered service to navy.




And in 2013, 3 052D destroyers Started Construction, and launched 2; 3 054A Started Construction, and launched 2; 7 056 Started Construction and launched 5; 3 conventional submarines Started Construction and launched 2; 2 nuclear submarines Started Construction and launched 1;2 minesweepers Started Construction and launched 1;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

The curtain for the drama is about to be opened。

Thank you，Prime Minister Shinzo Abe。

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## aliaselin




----------



## Kyle Sun

Save my sick heart , i do not want to die on too high blood pressure!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

1300
4500
6000
8000
12000
20000
36000
40000
48000
65000
80000

The lot。。。And the list is far from complete。


----------



## rott

cirr said:


> 1300
> 4500
> 6000
> 8000
> 12000
> 20000
> 36000
> 40000
> 48000
> 65000
> 80000
> 
> The lot。。。And the list is far from complete。



What are those numbers for?


----------



## kbd-raaf

rott said:


> Haha... good joke. But seriously...?



New ship tonnages I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> 1300
> 4500
> 6000
> 8000
> 12000
> 20000
> 36000
> 40000
> 48000
> 65000
> 80000
> 
> The lot。。。And the list is far from complete。


new 4500ton means 054A FFG ==> 054B FFG with small-size AESA & Integration radar mast.
new 6000ton means 052C DDG ==> 052D DDG (052D building more for A.C battle group), now we see.
new 8000ton means 095 nuclear missile sub or 096 nuclear attack sub ???
new 12000ton means 055 DDG, Large Aegis Destroyer
new 20000ton means Helicopter Carrier ???
new 36000ton-40000ton means China's "Wasp" class amphibious assault ship
new 65000ton means type001A aircraft carrier
new 80000ton means type002 aircraft carrier


↑ China Navy's next 5 years(2014-2019) ship-building plans. All i knew.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

This thread will be continuously updated as the year progresses。

China is on the verge of a major naval construction boom。

Ditto for the China Coast Guard（CCG）。

Watch this space。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aliaselin

We can guess which shipyards will get the orders, and the name list include:
JN Shipyard
DL Shipyard
HDZH Shipyard
SW Shipyard
HP Shipyard （WenC Shipyard?）
GI Shipyard （LX Shipyard？）
WC Shipyard
LN Shipyard
BH Shipyard
or other surprised competitors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyknight

cnleio said:


> new 4500ton means 054A FFG ==> 054B FFG with small-size AESA & Integration radar mast.
> new 6000ton means 052C DDG ==> 052D DDG (052D building more for A.C battle group), now we see.
> new 8000ton means 095 nuclear missile sub or 096 nuclear attack sub ???
> new 12000ton means 055 DDG, Large Aegis Destroyer
> new 20000ton means Helicopter Carrier ???
> new 36000ton-40000ton means China's "Wasp" class amphibious assault ship
> new 65000ton means type001A aircraft carrier
> new 80000ton means type002 aircraft carrier
> 
> 
> ↑ China Navy's next 5 years(2014-2019) ship-building plans. All i knew.


* 均衡发展*
作者：pop3



















发表日期：2014-01-06,14:39:56 点击数：2383 | 修改帖子 | 移贴 | 给作者加分 | 设置/取消置顶 | 锁定/解锁 | 收录为精华 | 删贴 | 收藏此贴
驱护舰造的不亦乐乎，今年055很有可能要开工，052D持续建造，056、056A一波未平一波又起，新护春光乍现。
新航母今年开工，新新航母也不久远矣！
小大补、大补、特大补已陆续开工。兵马未动粮草先行，斥候前出。
两栖战力提高迅猛，两栖、综登、坦登今年开造。
海平面下也是热闹非凡啊。
new 20000ton means Helicopter Carrier ???  071A LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

cnleio said:


> new 4500ton means 054A FFG ==> 054B FFG with small-size AESA & Integration radar mast.
> new 6000ton means 052C DDG ==> 052D DDG (052D building more for A.C battle group), now we see.
> new 8000ton means 095 nuclear missile sub or 096 nuclear attack sub ???
> new 12000ton means 055 DDG, Large Aegis Destroyer
> new 20000ton means Helicopter Carrier ???
> new 36000ton-40000ton means China's "Wasp" class amphibious assault ship
> *new 65000ton means type001A aircraft carrier
> new 80000ton means type002 aircraft carrier*
> ↑ China Navy's next 5 years(2014-2019) ship-building plans. All i knew.



Conventional CVNs without EMALS. Do we need 3 (including Liaoning)?



Srinivas said:


> Yeah if they are in demand then Chinese will also copy those products .....



keep these in your home
you wont find a market here



skyknight said:


> * 均衡发展*
> 作者：pop3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 发表日期：2014-01-06,14:39:56 点击数：2383 | 修改帖子 | 移贴 | 给作者加分 | 设置/取消置顶 | 锁定/解锁 | 收录为精华 | 删贴 | 收藏此贴
> 驱护舰造的不亦乐乎，今年055很有可能要开工，052D持续建造，056、056A一波未平一波又起，新护春光乍现。
> 新航母今年开工，新新航母也不久远矣！
> 小大补、大补、特大补已陆续开工。兵马未动粮草先行，斥候前出。
> 两栖战力提高迅猛，两栖、综登、坦登今年开造。
> 海平面下也是热闹非凡啊。
> new 20000ton means Helicopter Carrier ???  071A LPD



I have heard the news that we top the world in building military vessels in 2013!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Construction of 052D is under way at a 2nd shipyard。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Here comes "8000":

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Here comes "8000":
> 
> View attachment 13106



This photo ain't of a submarine (look at the mast). More like a destroyer or frigate.


----------



## xuxu1457

The 9th 056type corvette, "Ji'an" formally inducted at Jan 8,2014,East Sea Fleet
中国056轻护吉安舰入列命名 加入东海舰队(图)|吉安|护卫舰_凤凰军事


----------



## lcloo

xuxu1457 said:


> China navy in 2013
> 盘点：2013年中国海军服役舰艇数量世界第一_军事_环球网
> In 2013, 2 052C Destroyers, 3 054A Frigates, 9 056 Frigates, 2 large supply ships, 4 conventional submarines, 2 submarine support ships, 1 nuclear submarine, 2 catamaran survey vessels, 1 hydroacoustic equipment test ship, 2 minesweepers entered service to navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in 2013, 3 052D destroyers Started Construction, and launched 2; 3 054A Started Construction, and launched 2; 7 056 Started Construction and launched 5; 3 conventional submarines Started Construction and launched 2; 2 nuclear submarines Started Construction and launched 1;2 minesweepers Started Construction and launched 1;



When all those old warships like 051 DDG, Ming class SSK etc are all retired, I am going to miss them all... They have been part of my younger days, how time passed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

lcloo said:


> When all those old warships like 051 DDG, Ming class SSK etc are all retired, I am going to miss them all... They have been part of my younger days, how time passed.


8 of 16 051DDG had retired, left 8 all entered service after 1982 and were modified late by adding 16 YJ-83 and HQ-7, the latest one entered service in 1991, I think the last one will retire in 2023. 
051, 035, 037, 053 will be replaced by 052D, 039C, 056 and 054A,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Retirement of old ships for PLAN，update on 1/9th/2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Type 081 Mine Hunter “845”






A high-tech vessel for the PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

China develops next generation ship-borne AESA radar，i.e. “the Star of the Sea” v3.0：

邢文革：为战舰装上“火眼金睛”- Micro Reading

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Further ”evidence"(if any is needed) that 2014 will turn out to be a major year for the PLAN:

新闻中心正文


----------



## S10

055 has been delayed until 2015, but they will build about 8 more 052D in 2014 for a total of 18 ships.


----------



## aliaselin

SinoSoldier said:


> This photo ain't of a submarine (look at the mast). More like a destroyer or frigate.


It is “Neptune” electronic reconnaissance ships


----------



## cirr

Wangmin，CCP Secretary Liaoning Province，disclosed at an official function that constructions of China's 2nd CV and 2 Type 052D DDGs are under way at DLS：

辽宁省委书记透露国产航母在大连建造 工期6年|辽宁|国产航母|大连_新浪军事

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xhw1986



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

The 10th 056(587) entered into service at Jan 16 for South Sea fleet, and a new 081 Minesweeper (845) entered into service at Jan 26

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CN.Black

xuxu1457 said:


> The 10th 056(587) entered into service at Jan 16 for South Sea fleet, and a new 081 Minesweeper (845) entered into service at Jan 26


Two ships entered service in one day.Really awesome!!


----------



## cirr

A new Type 054A frigate spotted under construction at HPS:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Sea trials successfully completed，ready for induction：

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sincity

That impressive China took less than 2 yrs to build this ship after Ukraine deliver the first 2 ships to China, took Ukraine 4 yrs to build the other 2 and China less than a yr to complete their 1st one.

Correct me if I'm wrong, is this ship upgrade on the ship deliver to China or this ship just complete it 1st production in China shipyard?


----------



## xhw1986

*Chinese navy corvette project received ten 056*






January 26, 2014 at the naval base in Shantou (Guangdong) China was officially entered in the Southern fleet PLA Navy corvette (small frigate) _Jieyang_ (side number "587") project 056 (Jiangdao class) - as the tenth part of the ship Project transferred to the Chinese navy in less than a year. 

_Jieyang_ Corvette was built at shipyard Guangzhou Huangpu Shipbuiding Sompany in Guangzhou, which is part of the State Shipbuilding Corporation, China Shipbuilding State Corporation (CSSC), and was launched on January 28, 2013. 

Program of mass construction in China corvettes (small frigates) 056 project is carried out on the four shipyards - in addition to the shipyard Guangzhou Huangpu Shipbuiding Sompany in Guangzhou, also participate in the program shipyards Hudong Shipyard (Shipbuilding Association Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding Group) in Shanghai, Wuchang Shipbuilding Industry Company in Wuhan and Dalian Liaonan Shipyard in Dalian. Head corvette this type _Bengbu_ (side number "582") was built by Hudong Shipyard, where construction began in 2010, launched on May 22, 2012, transferred to the factory sea trials November 6, 2012 and handed over the PLA Navy February 25, 2013 . Total from February to October 2013 in the Chinese fleet was introduced eight corvettes of project 056, and two more - in January 2014 _(Jieyang_ and delivered to the Navy on January 8 _Ji'an_ built Hudong Shipyard). For at least another ten corvettes of this type are now in China in various stages of construction (including eight - in the completion afloat or on sea trials). 

Of the ten corvettes 056 project included now in the PLA Navy, two are in the Northern Fleet, three - Eastern Fleet, and five - the South Sea Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

sincity said:


> That impressive China took less than 2 yrs to build this ship after Ukraine deliver the first 2 ships to China, took Ukraine 4 yrs to build the other 2 and China less than a yr to complete their 1st one.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, is this ship upgrade on the ship deliver to China or this ship just complete it 1st production in China shipyard?



You mean zubra? We received only one from Ukraine


----------



## nomi007

once open a time


----------



## xhw1986



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon

This variant (Z-18FQ?) carries a large surface search radar under its nose and the FLIR/TV turret was relocated to the starboard side. The helicopter also has large pylons installed for carrying large AShMs (e.g. YJ-83K). Dozens of small openings are positioned along its rear loading ramp which could be used to release sonobuoys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

I came here to find out the latest news on the growth of the Chinese Navy...............but i seem to of stumbled on a China vs India argument! 

Anyway, i'll join in, and say that personally i think the Chinese Navy if not now, but certainly in the future will be more than able to overpower the Indian navy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

@Hu Songshan clean up these indian useless posts. Perhaps ban hari sud from Chinese Section or certain threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

D1 - 172 - Kunming
D2 - 173 - Changsha
D3 - 174 - Hefei
D4 - 175 - ？？？
D5 - 154 - ？？？
D6 - 155 - ？？？
D7 - 156 - ？？？
D8 - 157 - ？？？
D9
D10
D11
D12
.
.
.
DN. 

PS Other names available include Chengdu、Guiyang、Xining、Nanning、Yinchuan、Nanjing、Taiyuan、Huhehaote、Lhasa and Ürümqi。Nanchang and Xiamen may also become available soon。
。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xhw1986



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DDG 152 “Jinan” receiving finishing touches：






（Also note DDGs 172 and 175 to the left）


----------



## cirr

DDGs 153 and 173






DDG 174


----------



## cirr

JN D6（DDG 155？）


----------



## cirr

F91 for the Nigerian Navy


----------



## Nishan_101

cirr said:


> F91 for the Nigerian Navy



Why they are buying it from China as they already have own expertise in this field.


----------



## lcloo

Nishan_101 said:


> Why they are buying it from China as they already have own expertise in this field.



They only have experience on building a small patrol craft of 100 tones plus, NNs Andoni (P100) with a 20mm cannon, and a range of tugboats and workboats for oil industry. A warship is a different category. They will need to have technology knowhow on weapon system, electronic gears, battle management suites etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genesis

Nishan_101 said:


> Why they are buying it from China as they already have own expertise in this field.



From what I can see this will be the most advanced and powerful ship the Nigerian navy will have. This is based on type 56, but type 56 was created by China to be fast building time, cheap and effective in it's intended purpose, near sea patrol, so South China sea, and east China sea. This is a warning ship to China, for actual fighting, the Chinese navy has bigger and more modern ships. 

All export versions will add tonnage and weapons and maybe more to suit their need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> DDG 152 “Jinan” receiving finishing touches：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> （Also note DDGs 172 and 175 to the left）



152 seems to commission faster than previous 052C. 150 and 151 took donkey years to get it commission while 152 already has pennant number up after launch not long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> 152 seems to commission faster than previous 052C. 150 and 151 took donkey years to get it commission while 152 already has pennant number up after launch not long ago.



150 has experienced some minor glitches of its diesel engines during the training, that's why 151 has been delayed.

Now the problem has been solved, both 152 and 153 will be commissioned on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

HP 16.02.2014：

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Who has PLAN's future frigate pic, type057 or 054B FFG ? Is there official FFG design ?


----------



## SRP

Guys can anybody please tell me what powerplant J15 now uses? AL31 which was used on prototypes or new Chinese WS10A?
Please provide a link.


----------



## Martian2

desert warrior said:


> Guys can anybody please tell me what powerplant J15 now uses? AL31 which was used on prototypes or new Chinese WS10A?
> Please provide a link.



Look at the chart from Australia Air Power. It clearly says WS-10 engine for J-15.

If you're still not convinced, look at the picture of the J-15 Flying Shark with the WS-10A engines.

----------

Photos of the day: J-16 fighter/bomber in hi-res | China Defense Blog







----------

PLA-AF and PLA-N Flanker Variants | Australia Air Power






----------

*Chinese WS-10A engines are already in mass production* (see picture below)






Could the WS-10A engine power the J-10, J-11B, and J-15 aircraft? The answer is "yes" if two conditions are met. Firstly, Chinese production of WS-10A engines must be sufficient to meet the demand (including production of parts for maintenance and replacement engines at the end of the expected lifetime) for all three aircraft.

Secondly, I don't know if WS-10A engines are interchangeable with AL-31F engines. If they are not readily interchangeable without modifying the fuselage then the current fighters with AL-31F engines will most likely stay with AL-31F replacement engines.





J-10B Vigorous Dragon flying with WS-10A engine





J-11B flying with WS-10A engines





J-15 Flying Shark with WS-10A engines

To conclude the discussion on the use of domestic WS-10A engines on the J-10, J-11B, and J-15, there is a new photograph of a J-11BS equipped with WS-10A engines.





"A [J-11BS] tandem twin-seat combat-capable training aircraft for J-11B pilots."

[Note: Thank you to SiegeCrossbow for the J-11BS picture.]

----------

*WS-10A engine for J-10B Vigorous Dragon fighter in mass production*





WS-10A engine (with gearbox at the bottom) is designed to power the J-10B Vigorous Dragon fighter. This version of the WS-10A turbofan engine is said to have 13.2 ton maximum thrust. There are several wrapped engines near the floor.

[Note: Thank you to Pinko for the post.]

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## shuttler

Hereunder in the Central TV program《今日关注》or "Focus Today" the Rear Admiral 海军少将尹卓 Yin Zhuo (pictured) has confirmed fitting our indigenous WS engines on many of our airplanes like J11B, J15, J16 etc sometime ago





Credit: fangtan.people.com.cn
*Rear Admiral Yin*





Credit: ifeng
*Colonel Du*

Also appearing the program was 杜文龙 大校, 军事科学院作战理论和条令研究部研究员Colonel Du Wenlong, Academy of Military Science of PLA (pictured)

The program covers 3 areas of our interests:
1.the new features on the latest "2011" J-20 prototype
2. the assessment of our airforce capabilities against Russia and USA
3. the reporting of "hi-speed space vehicle" lately on our internets

《今日关注》 20140220 新版歼-20大变身 中国战机实力猛增_新闻频道_央视网(cctv.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The Type 094 in Liaoning's battlegroup.







Here is the Type 093B (Type 093G).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

It's just a matter of time China will induct WS10A on J10B in volume.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Z-8 anti-ship/anti-submarine helicopter：








Z-8 AEW helicopter








Z-18

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

HD 27.02.2014


----------



## cirr

J-15 555 and 556

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genesis

cirr said:


> J-15 555 and 556


I heard the carrier will be combat ready this year, not sure the exact arrangement for this carrier, but with 24 J-15 and a dozen or more helicopters, it's going to be a capable force, at least in terms of Philippines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> J-15 555 and 556




The advanced J-15B could be unveiled in 2014, and according to new reports, the complete retrofit of such radar to all J-15 units will take place 2015-2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

2nd Ukrainian Zubr left Feodosiya and is on its way to China


----------



## cirr

335




















143

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

2nd zubr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Training of East sea fleet's J-10A






Marine corps training






Training of helicopter pilots of North sea fleet






Henri K.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

artist impression


----------



## hk299792458

Exercice of 3 East sea fleet's warships in South China sea.






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Le 5 Mars, la frégate chinoise 546 Yencheng de Type 054A termine sa 7ème mission d'escorte du convoi des armes chimiques syriennes.






Exercice de la flotte de l'Est






Henri K.


----------



## eazzy

Je suis pas sûr que l'utilisation du français soit la meilleure idée sur ce forum...


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

I like to read French, so i am perfectly fined with it.

Il faut qu'on encourage plus de gens à apprendre le français.


----------



## hk299792458

One ELINT aircraft GX-2 and two H-6G bombers photographed by the Japaneses on March 9th





















Pylons of these 2 H-6G are interesting, the externals are those for self-protection ECM pods, and the internals are for superconic ASM YJ-12











Henri K.


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Training of helicopter pilots of North sea fleet






Henri K.


----------



## Genesis

Some photos of a J-15 model, made by Avic.

I been saying that the J-15 is the better fighter to Mig 29k, it has the better radar, load, and range, speed, everything. Now, what's interesting will be, can J-15 achieve full combat effectiveness off of Liaoning? 

We will see when the battle group forms later this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

type 57 (type 54b, now called 57) I got a thread on this, but here's two pictures, it may or may not be it, probably isn't but fun to see. It's at least close to the real deal, probably.


----------



## Genesis

Let's take a look at type 71 releasing a speed boat from the side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Genesis said:


>



No BVRAAM? Not a very good configuration.


----------



## Genesis

Recent live fire exercise. All 16 shots by the main cannon hit the mark achieved 90% destructiveness. 
Blah blah blah, bottom line achieved combat readiness.


































Z-18 helicopter without the water mark

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

After 12 days spent in Western Pacifics, 4 warships from East sea fleet went back to naval base.






_570 Huangshan_ in Mediterranean sea






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

type-057
look like type-045 of Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

nomi007 said:


> type-057
> look like type-045 of Britain
> View attachment 21097


fake


----------



## nomi007




----------



## hurt

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 21182
> View attachment 21183


It's CG from 20380


----------



## hk299792458

The 11th *Type 056* corvette commissionned.
















Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

HP 15.03.2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

“Zubr” #2 at HP on 15.03.2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Marines on Spratleys.






Commission of the 11th Type 056 corvette _590 Weihai_.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Launching of a corvette ordered by Nigeria.






Visit of this corvette.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Women on 16 Liaoning...














































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Visit of Foudre-class LPD of Task Force 465 of E.U. by the Commander of the Chinese 16th escort fleet






Women on the 16 Liaoning aircraft carrier











Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

How PLA Navy selects their futur pilotes
















Henri K.


----------



## xuxu1457

The first 052D DDG,No.172 Kunming, went into service at morning Mar 21, 2014 to South Sea flee.
中国最新052D昆明舰正式加入海军序列 舷号172|052D_凤凰军事

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DDG 115 makes port of call at Qingdao

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

East sea fleet's JH-7 in an exercise






The 17th escort fleet left Zhoushan naval base.





































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

_891 Bisheng_, a PLAN's *Type 909*weapons testbed.
















Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Top US Official: China Will Soon Place Long-Range Nuclear Missiles On Submarines


By Agence France-Presse on Wednesday, March 26th, 2014


China for the first time will likely have subs equipped with long-range nuclear missiles later this year, part of an increasingly potent submarine fleet, a top US officer said Tuesday,

The head of US Pacific Command, Admiral Samuel Locklear, said the latest class of Chinese subs would be armed with a new ballistic missile with an estimated range of 4,000 nautical miles (7,500 kilometers).

“This will give China its first credible sea-based nuclear deterrent, probably before the end of 2014,” Locklear told the Senate Armed Services Committee.

Locklear was referring to the production of China’s JIN-class nuclear powered ballistic missile submarine and the new JL-2 missile on board the vessel.

“China’s advance in submarine capabilities is significant. They possess a large and increasingly capable submarine force,” the admiral said.

In October, Chinese state media for the first time showed images of the country’s nuclear-powered submarines, touting it as a “credible second-strike nuclear capability.”

Locklear said China’s submarine modernization effort was impressive.

“I think they’ll have in the next decade or so a fairly well modernized force of probably 60 to 70 submarines which is a lot of submarines for a regional power,” he said.

China now has five nuclear attack submarines, four nuclear ballistic missile submarines, and 53 diesel attack submarines, according to Jess Karotkin of the Office of Naval Intelligence.

China’s production of submarines has moved at a quick annual pace. Between 1995 and 2012, Beijing produced 2.9 submarines a year, according to the Congressional Research Service.

Locklear, repeating the Pentagon’s view of China’s military profile, said Beijing is investing in new weapons and naval power in part “to deny US access to the Western Pacific during a time of crisis or conflict and to provide the means by which China can bolster its broad maritime claims in the region.”

He added that Chinese military operations were “expanding in size, complexity, duration and geographic location.”

Nuclear Missiles On Chinese Submarines - Business Insider


----------



## cirr

DDG 175（D4) decorated for launch：






modules of D5、D6 and possibly D7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

cirr said:


> Sea trials successfully completed，ready for induction：


If this is really true. Then really, great going for our brethrens.


----------



## nomi007

* PLAN commission of the day: First Zubr LCAC 3325 commissioned. 






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

3rd *Type 815* ELINT ship launched



















































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

HD 29.03.2014


----------



## cirr

Test Ship 894：






for testing new weapons platforms？ 

891、892、893（for underwater weapons），now 894。。。。。。


----------



## cirr

D3（DDG 174）and D4（DDG 175）






D5（DDG 154？？？）


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

The latest image (April 2014) indicated that a new batch of *JL-9* just entered the service with PLAN (S/N 83x5x).


----------



## hk299792458

IFR training of J-8F from North Sea Fleet, observed by some young pilots flying on JL-9 nearby.






Henri K.


----------



## aliaselin

Integrated mast on experiment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

New PLAN “toys” under development at No. 701 Research Institute in Wuhan：






More pics at：提示信息 - HSH发烧友论坛 - Powered by Discuz!

Note pics 2 and 5.


----------



## qwerrty

that mast looks exactly like this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

qwerrty said:


> that mast looks exactly like this one



Exactly. Integrated mast for Chinese style


----------



## nomi007

type 055 is under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Closer look of type 056A ASW equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Dalian navl academy






Night training of JH-7 from East sea fleet






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Young pilots from North sea fleet carry out night training on JL-9






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Training of North sea fleet...


























Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

hk299792458 said:


> Women on 16 Liaoning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



Jesus look at the size of that thing, fucking HUGE!


----------



## Nishan_101

nomi007 said:


> type 055 is under construction



Quite impressive.



hk299792458 said:


> Training of North sea fleet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.


Does PAC has this type of equipment for training???


----------



## nomi007

Nishan_101 said:


> Quite impressive.
> 
> 
> Does PAC has this type of equipment for training???


they even does not funds


----------



## nomi007

This newest member of the "High New" series was first spotted in April 2011 at CFTE (S/N 720?). Similar to *Y-8W*, *Y-8ELINT* is based on "Y-8 Catalog III Platform" powered by four WJ-6C turboprop engines with 6-blade high efficiency propellers. As an EW aircraft it features four large rectangular shaped dark color fairings on both sides of the forward and rear fuselage. Additional antennas are installed inside fairings at the wingtips, beneath and on top of the mid-fuselage, on top of the vertical tailfin, underneath the nose as well as inside the nose/tail cone.




An EO turret (containing FLIR/TV) is also mounted underneath the fuselage for surveillance purpose. The exact function of *Y-8ELINT* is still unknown. However it was speculated as an advanced ELINT platform similar to American EP-3. At least two High New 8 were constructed by spring 2012. The newly constructed aircraft now features two additional small vertical stabilizing fins on its tail. The first *Y-8ELINT* entered the service with PLAN in early 2013 (S/N 9241).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

All of Type 055, Type 054B/057 and new replenishment ship will use integrated mast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

aliaselin said:


> All of Type 055, Type 054B/057 and new replenishment ship will use integrated mast



I am a bit surprised that even the Arleigh Burke Flight III still won't use the integrated mast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Becos american has too much pride. Canard layout for super agility is proven but american still goes for conventional layout of their fighter jet.

Same goes for inter grated mast. The higher the better for radar but you know the Americans....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Beast said:


> Becos american has too much pride. Canard layout for super agility is proven but american still goes for conventional layout of their fighter jet.
> 
> Same goes for inter grated mast. The higher the better for radar but you know the Americans....



You're just spouting BS. We have ships already with this design. The reason the Flight III will not have it because it requires redesigning the ship from scratch to accommodate such design of integrated mast. You don't just simply put it on a destroyer designed from the 80s and don't expect any consequences of the impact of the ship's performance.


----------



## Beast

Oldman1 said:


> You're just spouting BS. We have ships already with this design. The reason the Flight III will not have it because it requires redesigning the ship from scratch to accommodate such design of integrated mast. You don't just simply put it on a destroyer designed from the 80s and don't expect any consequences of the impact of the ship's performance.



Are you saying the USN is broke? Can't even afford for a redesign for the inter grated mast and accept inferior performance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Beast said:


> Are you saying the USN is broke? Can't even afford for a redesign for the inter grated mast and accept inferior performance?



You can't read and comprehend can you? You will have to redesign from scratch and might as well have a new class of ships instead of the Arleigh Burke. Hence why its called Flight III Burke not another class name. There is so much you can do to the ship without hindering its performances.


----------



## cirr




----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Oldman1 said:


> You're just spouting BS. We have ships already with this design. The reason the Flight III will not have it because it requires redesigning the ship from scratch to accommodate such design of integrated mast. You don't just simply put it on a destroyer designed from the 80s and don't expect any consequences of the impact of the ship's performance.



The Arleigh Burke platform has reached its limit, the USN should use the Zumwalt as the common platform for its future destroyer.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

According to Jin Canrong a CCTV expert, DL will build a 70000 tons carrier, while JNCX will build a 80000 tons carrier.


----------



## Oldman1

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Arleigh Burke platform has reached its limit, the USN should use the Zumwalt as the common platform for its future destroyer.



Pure speculation as to the Zumwalt design of future U.S. Navy destroyer but you are right on the limitations of the Arleigh Burke. What they can do with Zumwalt is applying and developing new technologies from it.
Navy Makes Plans for New Destroyer for 2030s | Military.com
*Navy Makes Plans for New Destroyer for 2030s*
The U.S. Navy is in the very early stages of developing a new destroyer -- called the Future Surface Combatant -- which will replace the existing Arleigh Burke-class destroyers and enter service by the early 2030s, Navy leaders told Military.com.

Navy officials said it is much too early to speculate on hull design or shape for the new ship but lasers, on-board power-generation systems, increased automation, next-generation weapons, sensors and electronics are all expected to figure prominently in the development of the vessel.

The Future Surface Combatant will succeed and serve alongside the Navy's current Flight III DDG 51 Arleigh Burke-class destroyer program slated to being construction in 2016. Overall, the Secretary of the Navy's long-range shipbuilding plan calls for construction of 22 Flight III DDGs, Navy officials said.

There are a handful of early emerging requirements regarding what admirals want for the ship, Rear Adm. Tom Rowden, director of surface warfare, told Military.com in an interview.

"I could not even draw a picture for you," said Rowden, who went on to explain that greater automation and integrated electrical power are part of the calculus of early discussions.

He emphasized that the new ship will leverage successful next-generation technologies already underway in other platforms such as the DDG 1000 destroyer, Littoral Combat Ship and Ford-class aircraft carriers.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What will it look like we won't know for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Oldman1 said:


> Pure speculation as to the Zumwalt design of future U.S. Navy destroyer but you are right on the limitations of the Arleigh Burke. What they can do with Zumwalt is applying and developing new technologies from it.
> Navy Makes Plans for New Destroyer for 2030s | Military.com
> *Navy Makes Plans for New Destroyer for 2030s*
> The U.S. Navy is in the very early stages of developing a new destroyer -- called the Future Surface Combatant -- which will replace the existing Arleigh Burke-class destroyers and enter service by the early 2030s, Navy leaders told Military.com.
> 
> Navy officials said it is much too early to speculate on hull design or shape for the new ship but lasers, on-board power-generation systems, increased automation, next-generation weapons, sensors and electronics are all expected to figure prominently in the development of the vessel.
> 
> The Future Surface Combatant will succeed and serve alongside the Navy's current Flight III DDG 51 Arleigh Burke-class destroyer program slated to being construction in 2016. Overall, the Secretary of the Navy's long-range shipbuilding plan calls for construction of 22 Flight III DDGs, Navy officials said.
> 
> There are a handful of early emerging requirements regarding what admirals want for the ship, Rear Adm. Tom Rowden, director of surface warfare, told Military.com in an interview.
> 
> "I could not even draw a picture for you," said Rowden, who went on to explain that greater automation and integrated electrical power are part of the calculus of early discussions.
> 
> He emphasized that the new ship will leverage successful next-generation technologies already underway in other platforms such as the DDG 1000 destroyer, Littoral Combat Ship and Ford-class aircraft carriers.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> What will it look like we won't know for a long time.



Yeah, I also heard that the late ships of the CVN-78 class will eventually turn into this with the integrated mast.

This is an early bold design concept for the CVN-77, but it will likely apply to the US supercarriers after the CVN-80.


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> Becos american has too much pride. Canard layout for super agility is proven but american still goes for conventional layout of their fighter jet.


Read this before you start spouting nonsense...

Canard Advantages and Disadvantages



Beast said:


> Same goes for inter grated mast. The higher the better for radar but you know the Americans....


Spare me your ignorance.

Here is a radar horizon calculator for you to educate yourself...

Horizon calculator - radar and visual

For a ship-to-ship radar engagement, a higher mast does not necessarily equal to superior detection range due to many factors, but most notably sea state, as in rough or calm sea. The higher the sea state, the greater the range that the mast that contains the radar will sway back and forth, now increase the mast height and radar anomalies will be compounded. Yes, the newer AESA data processing capabilities will alleviate some of these problems, but not all. The system would have to continuously calculate the mast sway rate and range and adjust beam directions, beam width, and even beam shape accordingly. But the system have no control over nature, except under 'Chinese physics' of course, and if sea wave height interferes with the beam at the right moment, all the data processing will not help.

Higher elevation is better, but within reasons, and those reasons includes ship design as well. Higher elevation can also affect near distance targets detection, as in decreased efficiency, and this depends on the radar system designs, as in antenna angle, its range of motion, beam width and shape, and power.

Just in case you think I make this shit up...

Chuck Husick on BoatUScom


> Radar energy, like the energy emitted from the VHF transceiver, travels in a generally straight line. Horizontally directed radar energy is soon well above the curved surface of the earth and can illuminate only those objects tall enough to protrude above the radar horizon. For example, for a radar mounted at a height of 22 feet above the water, an object must be more than 1200 feet high to be seen at a distance of 48 miles. (Mounting the radar at the top of a 100 foot mast won't help much, the shortest object visible at 48 miles will still have to be at least 880 feet high). Regardless of the size of the vessel or the maximum range or power of marine radar it is most often used to scan for targets not more than about 6 miles distant and will frequently be operated at ranges of less than 2 miles. Choosing a radar on the basis of maximum range is not a good idea. The typical magnetron equipped marine radar cannot detect and display targets that are less than about 200 feet from the antenna. (The receiver is necessarily "blind" to signal reflections from close-in targets because it must be desensitized in the immediate aftermath of the emission of the energy pulse from the magnetron transmitter. A CW radar can visualize targets within a few feet of the antenna).
> 
> *Mounting the antenna more than about 22 feet above the water will not make a worthwhile contribution to maximum range operation and can degrade the radar's ability to show important close-in targets. An radar mounting pole that places the radar about eight feet above the deck works well.*



Here is a 1950s era declassified US Navy study on radar performance of carriers and destroyers that focuses on motions and vibrations versus radar performance...

www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/224898.pdf‎

When will you guys learn not to stick you nose into areas you have no education and experience ? Looks like never and we are continually entertained by your guys' ignorance and foolishness.


----------



## ViXuyen

You just have to use onboard helicopter to detect opposing ships as shipborn radar detection range is severely restricted by the earth curvature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

ViXuyen said:


> You just have to use onboard helicopter to detect opposing ships as shipborn radar detection range is severely restricted by the earth curvature.


Or use a cheaper alternative - A radar fitted to a helium balloon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Abu Nasar said:


> Or use a cheaper alternative - A radar fitted to a helium balloon?



This has been used by the Russian destroyer, while PLAN has also learned from this trick.

See that on the top of the main superstructure of both Sovremenny and Type 052D, there is a balloon shaped radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This has been used by the Russian destroyer, while PLAN has also learned from this trick.
> 
> See that on the top of the main superstructure of both Sovremenny and Type 052D, there is a balloon shaped radar.



No, what you are reffering to is radar housing, what I meant was:


http://www.lockheedmartin.com/content/dam/lockheed/data/ms2/documents/Lighter-Than-Air-brochure.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

South sea fleet's JH-7A






Night refueling of 16th escort fleet






Training of South sea fleet






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Su-30 from East sea fleet






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

“Head" and 'tail" modules of the Nth 052D at JNS:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The 1st of four 12000-tonne CCG ships taking up shape at JNS：

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

H2550：






江南集团首制我国最大吨位公务船上船台－中国船舶工业集团公司


----------



## hk299792458

2 very short videos on J-15 pilots and 16 Liaoning











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Zane said:


>



damn this is the video we been waiting for.

Cool


----------



## hk299792458

Official promotion video of J-15 and 16 Liaoning











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

*Z-8J* at carrier duty


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Chinese Top Gun, a great MV of PLA Navy J-15 and Liaoning Carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Launched today 27.04.2014 at HPS


----------



## hk299792458

East sea fleet's exercise






North sea fleet's Su-30 in a training






Henri K.


----------



## cirr

#4 launched，#5 under construction


----------



## gambit

Search for MH370 reveals a military vulnerability for China| Reuters


> (Reuters) - When Chinese naval supply vessel Qiandaohu entered Australia's Albany Port this month to replenish Chinese warships helping search for a missing Malaysian airliner, it highlighted a strategic headache for Beijing - its lack of offshore bases and friendly ports to call on.
> 
> China's deployment for the search - 18 warships, smaller coastguard vessels, a civilian cargo ship and an Antarctic icebreaker - has stretched the supply lines and logistics of its rapidly expanding navy, Chinese analysts and regional military attaches say.
> 
> China's naval planners know they will have to fill this strategic gap to meet Beijing's desire for a fully operational blue-water navy by 2050 - especially if access around Southeast Asia or beyond is needed in times of tension.
> 
> China is determined to eventually challenge Washington's traditional naval dominance across the Asia Pacific and is keen to be able to protect its own strategic interests across the Indian Ocean and Middle East.
> 
> "As China's military presence and projection increases, it will want to have these kind of (port) arrangements in place, just as the U.S. does," said Ian Storey, a regional security expert at Singapore's Institute of South East Asian Studies.
> 
> "I am a bit surprised that there is no sign that they even started discussions about long-term access. If visits happen now they happen on an ad-hoc commercial basis. It is a glaring hole."
> 
> The United States, by contrast, has built up an extensive network of full bases - Japan, Guam and Diego Garcia - buttressed by formal security alliances and access and repair agreements with friendly countries, including strategic ports in Singapore and Malaysia.
> 
> While China is building up its fortified holdings on islands and reefs in the disputed South China Sea, its most significant southernmost base remains on Hainan Island, still some 3,000 nautical miles away from where Chinese warships have been searching for missing Malaysia airlines flight MH370.
> 
> Military attaches say foreign port access is relatively easy to arrange during peace-time humanitarian efforts - such as the search for MH370 or during anti-piracy patrols off the Horn of Africa - but moments of tension or conflict are another matter.
> 
> "If there was real tension and the risk of conflict between China and a U.S. ally in East Asia, then it is hard to imagine Chinese warships being allowed to enter Australian ports for re-supply," said one Beijing-based analyst who watches China's naval build-up.
> 
> "The Chinese know this lack of guaranteed port access is something they are going to have to broach at some point down the track," he said. "As the navy grows, this is going to be a potential strategic dilemma."
> 
> Zha Daojiong, an international relations professor at Beijing's Peking University, said the Indian Ocean search was an "exceptional" circumstance and that Chinese strategists knew they could not automatically rely on getting into the ports of U.S. allies if strategic tensions soared.
> 
> China's navy had significantly expanded friendship visits to ports from Asia and the Pacific to the Middle East and Mediterranean in recent years, but discussions over longer-term strategic access were still some way off, he said.
> 
> "At some point, we will have to create a kind of road-map to create these kind of agreements, that is for sure, but that will be for the future," Zha said.
> 
> "We are pragmatic and we know there are sensitivities surrounding these kinds of discussions, or even historic suspicions in some places, so the time is probably not right just yet," he said.
> 
> "I expect to see more friendship visits, and on-going access on a request basis. Then there is the issue of making sure the facilities can meet our needs."
> 
> Operationally, long-range deployments such as the anti-piracy patrols and the search for wreckage of MH370 have proved important logistical learning curves, he added.
> 
> Potential blue-water deployments of future air-craft carrier strike groups further complicates China's logistical outlook.
> 
> China's first carrier, the Liaoning, a Soviet-era ship bought from Ukraine in 1998 and re-built in a Chinese shipyard, is being used for training and is not yet fully operational.
> 
> Regional military attaches and analysts said it could be decades before China was able to compete with U.S. carriers, if at all.
> 
> Tai Ming Cheung, director of the U.C. Institute of Global Conflict and Co-operation at the University of California, described the MH370 search as a "major learning moment" for the People's Liberation Army (PLA) and could lead to a push from its top brass to develop global power-projection capabilities.
> 
> The PLA covers all arms of the military, including the navy.
> 
> Chinese officials and analysts have bristled at suggestions by Western and Indian counterparts that Beijing is attempting to create a so-called "string of pearls" by funding port developments across the Indian Ocean, including Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh andMyanmar.
> 
> Chinese analysts say the ports will never develop into Chinese bases and even long-term access deals would be highly questionable, given the political uncertainties and the immense strategic trust this would require.
> 
> Storey, of Singapore's Institute of South East Asian Studies, said the "string of pearls" theory was increasingly seen as discredited among strategic analysts.
> 
> So far this decade, Chinese naval ships have visited Gulf ports and other strategic points across the Middle East, including Oman, Israel, Qatar and Kuwait, after completing piracy patrols.
> 
> But despite its rapid naval build-up, many experts believe China is a decade or more away from being able to secure key offshore shipping lanes and was still reliant on the United States to secure oil choke-points such as the Straits of Hormuz that leads to the Gulf.
> 
> Closer to home, the disputed South China Sea offers few solutions. China's eight fortified holdings on reefs and islets across the contested Spratly archipelago are not considered big enough for a significant offshore base, according to Richard Bitzinger, a regional military analyst at Singapore's S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies.
> 
> Nor is the base at Woody Island in the Paracels further north, where China is expanding a runway and harbor.
> 
> "Beyond the PLA's significant naval bases on Hainan Island, I just can't see where the Chinese will be able to get the port access they will need in Southeast Asia over the longer term," Bitzinger said. "The intensifying disputes with the likes of the Philippines and Vietnam have hardly helped."
> 
> The Philippines and Vietnam, along with Malaysia and Brunei, dispute China's claim to much of the South China Sea, one of the world's most important trade routes. Taiwan's claim mirrors that of Beijing.
> 
> Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia and Taiwan all maintain military bases across the Spratlys, which sit above a seabed rich in oil and gas potential.
> 
> "The U.S. Navy has been at this for 100 years or so," and constantly works at maintaining and nurturing its strategic network, Bitzinger said. "China's being doing it for about 15 ... China's not going to be able to catch up overnight."


PLAN leadership no doubt knew that this mission would tax to the limits the PLAN's ability to operate far from home and for long duration. The PLAN admirals are not stupid. They know they do not have the friendly relations and accessibility to foreign ports the way the US have. But that is a different matter and for now, the MH370 search mission will be seen as nothing more than a 'live fire' training sortie for the PLAN.


----------



## qwerrty

that article makes no sense. if such conflict arise in east asia, why would china need to go replenish all the way down there in australia? article also forgetting china has their friendly pakistan, bangladesh or mayanma if they need to go south to protect their sea route..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

qwerrty said:


> that article make no sense. if such conflict arise in east asia, why would china need to go replenish all the way down there in australia? article also forgetting china has their friendly pakistan, bangladesh or mayanma if they need to go south to protect their sea route..


Good God...Did you actually read *AND* think what the article tried to say ? 

It was not about porting in Australia, which was used only as an example, but about being able to call on friendly ports for long duration and distance from home.

Think for a moment. You can drive back and forth to the same gas station to refuel your car, or you can map out several refueling stations for the day's errands even if you still can run to that one gas station that is closest to your house. It takes time to run to home ports even if you have the fuel to do so. Therefore, it is better to have several friendly port of calls for you to replenish so you can extend your sortie's range.

Christ Almighty...How freaking hard is this to think it out...!!!


----------



## qwerrty

i read up to this and.. 



> "If there was real tension and the risk of conflict between China and a U.S. ally in East Asia, then it is hard to imagine Chinese warships being allowed to enter Australian ports for re-supply," said one Beijing-based analyst who watches China's naval build-up.


----------



## Oldman1

qwerrty said:


> i read up to this and..



Its nothing new. In WW2 ships from both sides sometimes had to find neutral ports to repair and replenish. Imagine if all Chinese naval bases were destroyed or friendly ports were blockaded, then where would surviving Chinese warships go? Australia perhaps? Maybe it would stay neutral in the conflict, who knows. Chinese will have to decide if its worth the effort to be in Australia's good grace.


----------



## gambit

qwerrty said:


> i read up to this and..


Of course. It is understandable because you clearly have limited critical thinking skills.

The PLAN went westward to help in the search for MH370. If you take a look at the map, hopefully you know what a map is, you will see that there are many countries with many ports along the way. Since this is a humanitarian mission, countries would be friendly towards any vessel involved in the search effort. That friendliness would be temporary.

The gist of the article is that if there is any conflict in the East China Sea sector, or anywhere that requires the PLAN to deploy its fleet far from home ports, the lack of friendly relations to any country, as far south as Australia, would hinder the PLAN's ability to prosecute that conflict, and if the conflict involves the US, which most likely will, the US will have the advantage because the US have friendly relationships with many countries in the area. We are returning to the Philippines. We already have port access in Japan, South Korea, and Australia. If the US have improved relation with Viet Nam, and most likely we will, there will be friendly ports there as well.

So in the end, the laugh is on you.


----------



## cirr

New *Type 903* supply ship at GSI ！！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Simulation platform of futur Type 055 destroyer and Type 001 aircraft carrier






Training of KJ-200 AWACS from North Sea Fleet






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Type 056 #5 from LNS launched：

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

16th escort fleet in Tunisia


























Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

Type 022 FAC from North sea fleet






Students from _81 Zhenghe_ training ship in an anti-pirate contest






Henri K.


----------



## hk299792458

North sea fleet's 1st destroyer division in a contest






2 exercises of South sea fleet











Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

The 17th and 18th Type 054A frigates











The 13th Type 056 corvette and the 3rd Type 815G ELINT ship






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

#5 and #6 Type 903 at GSI







New generation 45000-tonne Type 901 replenishment vessel also under construction at the same shipyard。

PS New（3rd in the series）minesweeper/hunter launched at JNS a few days back。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

cirr said:


> #5 and #6 Type 903 at GSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New generation 45000-tonne Type 901 replenishment vessel also under construction at the same shipyard。
> 
> PS New（3rd in the series）minesweeper/hunter launched at JNS a few days back。


I have heard type 901 is fast combat support ship but not simply replenishment vessel.


----------



## rcrmj

we are just merely paying off the debt we owe to PLAN, more cool stuff will show their faces in coming years. by 2020 the level of tech sophistication and scale of PLAN will be in tier 1. western europ and russia is past tense now anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

J-15 104

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

D5(to the far left of the picture)






New minesweeper/hunter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Type 903 Ship #5 launched 31.05.2014:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DDG 152 ready for induction：

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GeHAC

cirr said:


> DDG 152 ready for induction：



A little bit later than expectation.DDG153 & DDG173 still have a chance to be in service this year


----------



## nomi007

soon landed on cv-16


----------



## cirr

CCTV reports：Chinese warships（from ones with displacement in the thousands of tons to those tens of thousands of tons）to use electric propulsion：

[中国新闻]新闻观察：中国全电舰艇加速推进_中国新闻_视频_央视网

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

type 032












Chinese coast guard LCS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yukihime

nomi007 said:


> soon landed on cv-16
> View attachment 33515



not sure what you are talking about, though...


----------



## cirr

The latest production from JNS：






Seen here en route to 1st sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> The latest production from JNS：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen here en route to 1st sea trials



A beautiful AIP sub.

The sub manufacturing technique is very NICE.


----------



## GeHAC

We had built a strong fleet with SSKs.We need more SSNs
Hope our new SSN would be superior than Akula II or 688I


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

GeHAC said:


> We had built a strong fleet with SSKs.We need more SSNs
> Hope our new SSN would be superior than Akula II or 688I



Think about Seawolf and Virginia.


----------



## cirr

GeHAC said:


> We had built a strong fleet with SSKs.We need more SSNs
> Hope our new SSN would be superior than Akula II or 688I



JNS will join HLD and become China's 2nd SSN builder。


----------



## Pangu

cirr said:


> The latest production from JNS：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen here en route to 1st sea trials



Nice! *祖国加油! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The latest production from WCS：


----------



## cirr




----------



## Genesis

cirr said:


> JNS will join HLD and become China's 2nd SSN builder。



I have heard from a Chinese rear admiral, on TV so....., that we may eventually have 20-25 SSN in service at the same time. Obviously still less than America, but I don't think we will have that much room for them like the current America does, in fact future America may not have the same room to operate as present America too.


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Chinese Navy Escort Task Group visits Cape Town*
Written by Dean Wingrin, Wednesday, 18 June 2014

*



*
Three vessels comprising the 16th Escort Task Group of the Chinese Navy arrived in the Port of Cape Town on Tuesday morning, the last leg of a visit to eight African countries.

The 16th Escort Task Group (ETG) consists of the modern Type 054A missile frigate FFG-546 Yancheng, the Type 053H3 missile frigate FFG-527 Luoyang and the new Type 903 replenishment ship AOE-889 Taihu.

The Escort Task Group is visiting South Africa at the invitation of the South African Navy (SAN). With the SAN Band playing at the Chinese welcome ceremony complete with two dancing Chinese Dragons, Chinese Ambassador to South Africa, Mr HE Tian Xuejun and Rear-Admiral ‘Rusty’ Higgs, Chief of Naval Staff (SAN) welcomed the Commanding Officer of the Escort Task Group, Senior Captain Li Pengcheng (Deputy Chief of Staff of the North Sea Fleet of PLA Navy).

The 16th ETG set sail on November 30, 2013, from Qingdao and arrived in the Gulf of Aden on December 22 on a mission to protect and escort merchant ships in pirate-infested waters of the Gulf of Aden and the waters off Somalia. The Chinese PLA Navy has assigned 17 ETGs to perform these escort duties since December 2008, making an active contribution to the security of personnel and ships from China and abroad.

During the mission, FFG Yancheng went to the Mediterranean Sea on December 31 and successfully completed seven rounds of escort for vessels removing chemical weapons from Syria. On March 16 2014, FFG Yancheng returned to the Gulf of Aden and joined forces with FFG Luoyang and AOE Taihu to continue and complete the escort mission.

During the mission, the task group exchanged and collaborated with warships from, inter alia, Russia, Britain, France, Germany, Denmark, Norway and Spain. The ETG also conducted a joint exercise with Russian warship in the Mediterranean Sea and carried out a joint counter piracy exercise with EU Counter Piracy Task Force 465 (CTF 465) for the first time in the Gulf of Aden.

After completing the escort mission, the task group departed the Gulf of Aden and began its counter-clockwise visit to Africa. The schedule included visits to Tunisia, Senegal, Cote d'Ivoire, Nigeria, Cameroon, Angola, Namibia and, finally, South Africa.
Although warships of the Chinese Navy have been to South Africa before, this was the first time that they had visited the seven other nations. The last occasion was in April 2011, when the 7th Escorting Flotilla paid a goodwill visit to Durban.

Whilst the ETG will not perform joint exercises with the SAN, there is a programme of cultural exchanges, with senior offices on both sides undertaking tours of each other’s ships and facilities.

Ambassador Tian Xuejun noted that South Africa is an important force, both in Africa and on the international stage, and that it is a country very friendly with China.

“China and South Africa have enjoyed very close exchanges and cooperation with South Africa in all areas including military exchanges,” Tian Xuejun said.

“The Chinese naval ETG's visit to South Africa once again demonstrates the high-level political mutual trust between the two countries and vividly reflects the ever-growing friendly relationship and cooperation between our countries and militaries, as well as the ever-deepening friendship between our peoples.”

Besides the three vessels, the 16th Escort Task Group includes two Harbin Z-9 "Haitun" maritime helicopters and 50 special forces members. There are over 660 crew in the task group.

FFG Yancheng, commissioned in June 2012, acts as the command ship. The 135 metre long, 4 100 ton vessel is equipped with a 76 mm gun, HQ-16 anti-air missiles, YJ-83J anti-surface missiles and one Z-9 helicopter.

FFG Luoyang was commissioned in September 2005, and is equipped with a double-barrelled 100 mm gun, HHQ-7 anti-air missiles, YJ-83 anti-surface missiles and one Z-9 helicopter. The 179 metre long CNS Taihu was commissioned in May 2013.

The Escort Task Group will depart Cape Town on the afternoon of Friday June 20 for the return journey to China.
Chinese Navy Escort Task Group visits Cape Town | defenceWeb

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sasquatch

Any recent news on the Type 055 ? Mockup still building, I don't expect anything until the end of 2014.


----------



## dexter

J-15 on Liaoning

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

*At Navy Drills, US and China Try To Forge Relationship*
_Jun. 24, 2014 - 02:23PM | _
_By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE_






_Republic of Korea navy Capt. Yong Mo Yang, defense attaché in Hawaii, waves to the Republic of Korea navy destroyer Seoae Ryu Seong-Ryong (DDG 993) as it arrives May 20 at Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam. Seoae Ryu Seong-Ryong is participating in the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2014 exercise. (MCS3 Johans Chavarro / US Navy)_


*BEIJING*— Chinese warships will join US-led naval drills off Hawaii for the first time this week, in a significant but mainly symbolic effort by the two powers’ fighting forces to make friends, not war.

Rising giant China and superpower the United States frequently find themselves at loggerheads as Beijing asserts itself in maritime disputes with neighbors and Washington seeks to shore up its influence in Asia.

Forging friendly ties — or at least an understanding — between the two heavyweights’ militaries is a key to preventing any unintended clashes from escalating, analysts say.

Yet “mil-to-mil” ties remain stunted by disputes and suspicions which have sharpened in recent years as each side accuses the other of inflaming tensions over contested islands in the East and South China Seas, aggressive cyber-spying and other issues.

“It’s pretty important,” said Michael O’Hanlon, a senior fellow at the US-based Brookings Institution and author of a book on US-China relations.

“We have a situation where small crises or skirmishes blowing up into bigger things is one of our chief worries, and a situation where US-PLA ties at the military level are underdeveloped.”

Four ships of the People’s Liberation Army Navy with an estimated 1,100 sailors on board — a missile destroyer, missile frigate, supply ship and hospital ship — will join the US and more than 20 other countries in the six-day “Rim of the Pacific” drills that begin in and around Hawaii Thursday.

The RIMPAC exercises, normally held every two years, began in 1971 but it is the first time Chinese vessels have taken part.

The head of US Pacific Command, Adm. Samuel Locklear, said: “This was a big step for the Chinese to commit to this, particularly in an exercise commanded by a US commander.

“We just have to get past these issues that are historical in nature that are causing the region problems,” he added. “And if we keep working at it we’ll get through them.”

Beijing has also touted its participation, with the official Xinhua news agency running an essay by naval academy researcher Zhang Junshe saying it “will have great benefits for the elimination of misunderstandings, the avoidance of misjudgment, and the promotion of mutual trust.”

China’s involvement marks “a very good step,” O’Hanlon said in an email. “In isolation it doesn’t do a great deal of course, but it provides the basis for more.”

*'Lowest Point'*
Beijing and Washington regularly pledge to strengthen ties across the board, and presidents Xi Jinping and Barack Obama held an informal get-to-know-you summit in California soon after the Chinese leader took office last year.

Both militaries have extended other invitations, including tours of one another’s aircraft carriers and high-level meetings.

But despite the positive rhetoric, tensions have grown — particularly over their roles in Asia — and spilled into unusual public confrontations.

China has emphatically asserted its claims to islands claimed or controlled by Japan, Vietnam and the Philippines, and desires greater global stature, stressing that its standing with the US must reflect a “new model of great-power relations.”

Washington announced a “pivot” to Asia in 2011, including a stronger military presence, with Obama declaring that his country “has been and always will be a Pacific nation.”

At the Shangri-La Dialogue security summit in Singapore a month ago, US Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel accused Beijing of “destabilizing” actions while China’s army deputy chief of staff Wang Guanzhong criticized his words as “full of incitement, threats, intimidation” and the US as “stoking fires.”

Cyber-spying is another flashpoint for angry rhetoric, with both sides casting the other as the aggressor.

“You have had a series of incidents that make people pessimistic about the relationship,” said Peking University international relations professor Jia Qingguo.

“At the moment the relationship is at a relative low,” he said. “I don’t know if it has reached the lowest point yet.”

*'Weakest Link'*
Mil-to-mil contacts between the two have been on-again, off-again for decades. The US suspended them for four years after China’s 1989 crackdown on Tiananmen Square pro-democracy protesters.

Since they they have faltered under other crises, including in 1995-96 when China conducted missile exercises directed at Taiwan, in 1999 when NATO bombed China’s embassy in Belgrade, and in 2001 when a US spy plane and Chinese fighter jet collided over the South China Sea.

The “mil-mil relationship is the weakest link between the two countries and they often got suspended whenever something happened,” Jia said.

“The militaries need to talk to each other more often and at greater depth.”

But both sides increasingly recognize the need to improve ties despite disagreements, said Jingdong Yuan, an Asia-Pacific security expert at the University of Sydney.

A crucial step would be for the militaries to come up with protocols to prevent an unintended conflict from spiraling, he added.

“They both I think are coming to realize that mutual trust is both imperative but also very challenging to build,” he said.

At Navy Drills, US and China Try To Forge Relationship | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

28.06.2014 HPS：


----------



## Jibe

Radar and fire control is where PLAN still lags heavily ..


----------



## cirr

Madness：






Two Type-1130 CIWS（10000 rounds/min）for a 4000-ton frigate。

Brahmos is a piece of dead meat。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr




----------



## english_man

Thanks for the pictures......but please can members here, also type a line or so of text, to give a description to the images....

i.e. i can see we have an 056 corvette, and a 054A in construction, but what are there identification numbers??

thanks


----------



## ephone

China has a long sea line to protect and has a long land border to protect. I really do not think that is built-up. We just did too little to upgrade ourselves in the past 65 years. 

Now we just try to modernize our weapons and facilities and it is just a start. I do not think why there is such a hassle. 

Look at at other countries with a fraction of such sea line and land border to protect for their spending, I do not think What China spends is really out of proportion. I think in most case, we have under-spent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Navy is expensive.


----------



## GeHAC

Jibe said:


> Radar and fire control is where PLAN still lags heavily ..


At least we could develop AEGIS system by our own.What PLAN lags are tonnage & quantity.


----------



## cirr

*894* - the latest weapon & equipment test platform for PLAN：







What sorts of weapons and equipments？That's a good question。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

FFG 504 ”*Suqian*“ launched 30.06.2014


----------



## cirr

Looks though the PLAN has chosen the platform for its 1st shipborne fixed-wing AEW：

西飞启动新舟60飞机R状态全面研制工作_网易新闻中心






All-round development of MA-60 “*State R*” under way。

An old model based on Y-7。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

894 ready to roll：






891、892、893 and 894, four weapons test beds for the PLAN。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

D6 modules and segments：


----------



## Indus Falcon

*China Says Spy Ship Operations at RIMPAC 'In Line With International Law'*
_Jul. 21, 2014 -By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE_


*BEIJING*— Beijing has defended its dispatch of a spy ship to international waters off Hawaii, near where Chinese vessels are taking part in a US-led naval exercise for the first time, reports said Monday.

The defense ministry said the vessel’s activities are in line with international law, reported the Global Times, which is close to the ruling Communist Party.

Reports in the US quoted the US Navy saying that a Chinese surveillance vessel had been found operating near the location of the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) naval exercises, viewed by analysts as one step toward potentially repairing ties at a time of heightened US-China tensions.

Four ships of the People’s Liberation Army Navy with an estimated 1,100 sailors on board — a missile destroyer, missile frigate, supply ship and hospital ship — are officially taking part in the RIMPAC exercises, which began last month.

But China and the US have found themselves increasingly at odds as Beijing seeks to assert its claim to disputed territory in the East and South China Seas and as Washington seeks to shore up its influence in the region.

China’s dispatch of the surveillance ship is a reminder that relations remain fraught between the Asian giant and western superpower.

“The People’s Liberation Army naval ships’ operation in waters outside the territorial seas of other countries is in line with international law and international practice,” the Chinese defense ministry statement said.

“The Chinese side respect the rights of maritime countries in accordance with international laws, but also wishes relevant countries could respect the rights Chinese ships are entitled to enjoy by law,” it added.

US officials have affirmed that the ship is operating legally.

Previously, Washington has accused Beijing of harassing US ships operating in international waters of the South China Sea.

In 2009, tensions spiked after five Chinese ships surrounded and nearly collided with a US Navy surveillance ship in waters off south China, in one of the highest-level confrontation between both countries in recent years.

More recently, Washington last December issued a formal protest after the USS Cowpens warship was forced to maneuver to avoid a collision with a Chinese naval vessel in the same waters.

Beijing claims almost the whole of the South China Sea, even areas close to the coasts of other littoral states.


China Says Spy Ship Operations at RIMPAC 'In Line With International Law' | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## xuxu1457

Admiral Jonathan Greenert,CNO,US navy, visited LvShun navy port of China, and visited 039B subs,022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

xuxu1457 said:


> Admiral Jonathan Greenert,CNO,US navy, visited LvShun navy port of China, and visited 039B subs,022


The surface of 039B looked really nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

GeHAC said:


> The surface of 039B looked really nice


039C better than 039B

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

1st boat of new generation Type 095 SSN and Type 096 SSBN launched on the same day。

2nd boat of 095 and 096 under final assembly。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

President Xi will be present to offer his congratulations。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

cirr said:


> President Xi will be present to offer his congratulations。



never understood why the 94,96 won't recieve more publicity, these weapons are not suppose to be used, but seen. If we had to use these we are F'ed more ways than one, and as is everyone else.


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> 1st boat of new generation Type 095 SSN and Type 096 SSBN launched on the same day。
> 
> 2nd boat of 095 and 096 under final assembly。


095 SSN and 096 SSBN subs have launched ? Where the news ?


----------



## aliaselin

cnleio said:


> 095 SSN and 096 SSBN subs have launched ? Where the news ?


据说下个月举行授旗仪式，不是下水
You can not find any news for this kind of information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

aliaselin said:


> 据说下个月举行授旗仪式，不是下水
> You can not find any news for this kind of information.


If we could have any pic of 095 or 096...


----------



## aliaselin

cnleio said:


> If we could have any pic of 095 or 096...


----------



## cnleio

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 40105


So ugly ！ What's that ‘black box’ on its back ?
The pic showed 096 nuclear attack sub, right ?


----------



## aliaselin

cnleio said:


> So ugly ！ What's that ‘black box’ on its back ?
> The pic showed 096 nuclear attack sub, right ?


 Just kidding. I will not promise anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

First Type 056A handed over to PLAN, hull No. 588
新闻中心正文

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Admiral Jonathan Greenert,CNO,US navy, visited CV16


----------



## cirr

HPS launching the 20th Type 054A 25.07.2014：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

DDG 173 1st sea trials today。


----------



## Jlaw

cirr said:


> DDG 173 1st sea trials today。


Please post pics when available.


----------



## teddy

Don't you think the tower is way too big?


----------



## xuxu1457

The 20th 054A type Frigate launched at night 27 July

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brutas

Report presented to US congress by US DOD stated, "China launching average *17* ships per year". That's an astounding rate in peace time !


----------



## cirr

Electronic surveillance ship launched this afternoon at HDS：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GeHAC

Brutas said:


> Report presented to US congress by US DOD stated, "China launching average *17* ships per year". That's an astounding rate in peace time !


That's because PLAN haven't developed for almost 20years.In 1994,PLAN got its first modern destroyer type 052.And from 2005 to 2012,PLAN didn't put any new destroyer into service.We are just fixing the lag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

Jlaw said:


> Please post pics when available.



Sorry，my mistake。It was 174 that underwent mooring tests。。。and。。。sea trials：






PS D5（DDG 154？）due for launch in Aug. or Sept.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

China's new amphibious tank：

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Today, the 15th 056 is commissioned in Ease China Sea Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

Can you tell me where the above list of 056 Corvette launching's and commissioning's comes from?

As i notice there are a few discrepancies between this list and the one on Wiki!.................thanks!


----------



## aliaselin

Contracts for type 055 have been signed

New picture for type 056A . Arm for towed VDS is clear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 44613
> Contracts for type 055 have been signed
> 
> New picture for type 056A . Arm for towed VDS is clear


Where did you hear contracts for type 055 have been signed..........any details such as dates, how many vessels etc?
Thanks


----------



## Zarvan

xuxu1457 said:


> The 20th 054A type Frigate launched at night 27 July


Hope we get 8 off these soon


----------



## english_man

Zarvan said:


> Hope we get 8 off these soon


8 off?.............Chinese Navy already has 16.........with another one due soon to be commissioned..........and at least 3 others in various stages of construction.........and a further 2 possibly ordered!


----------



## Zarvan

english_man said:


> 8 off?.............Chinese Navy already has 16.........with another one due soon to be commissioned..........and at least 3 others in various stages of construction.........and a further 2 possibly ordered!


I am talking about Pakistan Navy


----------



## aliaselin

english_man said:


> 8 off?.............Chinese Navy already has 16.........with another one due soon to be commissioned..........and at least 3 others in various stages of construction.........and a further 2 possibly ordered!


As wiki said the contract is more than 63


----------



## english_man

aliaselin said:


> As wiki said the contract is more than 63



Eh? 63 off........what?................cant be 055 as you specified!.......Do you mean 056 or something else?


----------



## aliaselin

english_man said:


> Eh? 63 off........what?................cant be 055 as you specified!.......Do you mean 056 or something else?


Yeah. I reply to your comment on type 056


----------



## Zarvan

aliaselin said:


> As wiki said the contract is more than 63


You mean 63 off Type 54 Frigate


----------



## english_man

Zarvan said:


> You mean 63 off Type 54 Frigate



No...........he means type 056 Corvette, which seems feasible. Certainly not Type 054A Frigate which would mean it would take decades or more to construct such a large number of big displacement ships, and latter vessels would be well obsolete by then. 

Please can members be more specific with there posts please....just an extra word or two would make most posts clearer.

Thanks


----------



## aliaselin

2016 should be a better year for taking photos.


----------



## cirr

aliaselin said:


> 2016 should be a better year for taking photos.



001A、002、055、054B（057）、901、071A、0XX、0XX。。。。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

cirr said:


> 001A、002、055、054B（057）、901、071A、0XX、0XX。。。。。。


 075 (maybe with this name)


----------



## cirr

3-in-1：







D5 to launch within days，D6 to appear where D5 is。

Steel cutting ceremonies have been held for 002、055 and a new class of training ship at JNS。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

We need another peaceful 10 years to secure our navy development, but i think the Yankees and Japanese won;t easily let us do it. The money confiscated from those embezzler would have allowed us to build another 3-5 CBG. My salute to the Chinese navy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

wanglaokan said:


> We need another peaceful 10 years to secure our navy development, but i think the Yankees and Japanese won;t easily let us do it. The money confiscated from those embezzler would have allowed us to build another 3-5 CBG. My salute to the Chinese navy!


We can wait, I mean why not. It's not like we need to control SCS right now, or even ECS, let's just wait and take it little by little with out coast guard.

I mean our coast guard is already better equipped than all ASEAN nations anyways. I mean once our 10,000 ton ship and hospital ship as well as quite a few other ships finish by 2020, we can more or less go to war with just the coast guard.


Just think about the oil rig incident, Vietnam was playing up the strength of a missile corvette. It's just a type 56, we hardly report those anymore, it will reach, what 16, 18 commissioned up to end of this year. That's like our cost saving coast patrol warship and even that they have trouble dealing with. 

That really says it all between our strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Genesis said:


> We can wait, I mean why not. It's not like we need to control SCS right now, or even ECS, let's just wait and take it little by little with out coast guard.
> 
> I mean our coast guard is already better equipped than all ASEAN nations anyways. I mean once our 10,000 ton ship and hospital ship as well as quite a few other ships finish by 2020, we can more or less go to war with just the coast guard.
> 
> 
> Just think about the oil rig incident, Vietnam was playing up the strength of a missile corvette. It's just a type 56, we hardly report those anymore, it will reach, what 16, 18 commissioned up to end of this year. That's like our cost saving coast patrol warship and even that they have trouble dealing with.
> 
> That really says it all between our strength.


056/056A will play very important rule in SCS low-tense conflict in a cost-effective way. Next 10 years will be the most critical period in our navy development, we shall run our strategy smartly to deal with provocation from both USA and Japan. We will get back Diao Yu Island before year 2030, just take our time now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Today's key word is：001A。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genesis

cirr said:


> Today's key word is：001A。



So I jsut Baidued 001a and got some crazy stories, I mean the craziest is 3 home built carriers by 2020. 

So what's the news brother.


----------



## cirr

12800-tonne CCG flagship under construction and recently launched D5：





Assembly has started on D6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr




----------



## Genesis

cirr said:


> 12800-tonne CCG flagship under construction and recently launched D5：
> 
> View attachment 45672
> 
> Assembly has started on D6



what? So it's not no assembly required!? But apparently it is each sold separately. lol 

The 10,000+ CCG ship is interesting, I have heard it to be some sort of "heli carrier" type deal, and really that's the only thing that makes a little sense, what else can a coast guard have, I mean short of being a navy ship.

Putting too much fire power on it and we may as well just retire some older ddgs and put some modern weapons and system on it.


----------



## english_man

Hi

Right, can you people answer these questions, as some of you are still posting cryptic posts. 

Firstly.........someone mentioned D5 has been launched........is this true?...........as i have not seen evidence of it anywhere else.

Secondly.........what source has specified that steel cutting has been started on the 055 Cruiser?

Thirdly.........whats the situation with the 001A and 002 Carriers?

Fourthly.............has construction started on the new helicopter carrier?

Fifthly................are anymore 071A's are construction?

Sixthly.............have 2 extra 054A's really been ordered?

and last but not least why is China building so many coast guard ships that could fill up the South China Seas?

thanks


----------



## aliaselin

english_man said:


> Hi
> 
> Right, can you people answer these questions, as some of you are still posting cryptic posts.
> 
> Firstly.........someone mentioned D5 has been launched........is this true?...........as i have not seen evidence of it anywhere else.
> 
> Secondly.........what source has specified that steel cutting has been started on the 055 Cruiser?
> 
> Thirdly.........whats the situation with the 001A and 002 Carriers?
> 
> Fourthly.............has construction started on the new helicopter carrier?
> 
> Fifthly................are anymore 071A's are construction?
> 
> Sixthly.............have 2 extra 054A's really been ordered?
> 
> and last but not least why is China building so many coast guard ships that could fill up the South China Seas?
> 
> thanks


1. No but soon
2. No steel cutting but signing contract
3. Blocks building; contract to be signed
4. Right
5. On-going
6. Not sure
7. Why not? We have large EEZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

cool


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Hi
> 
> Right, can you people answer these questions, as some of you are still posting cryptic posts.
> 
> Firstly.........someone mentioned D5 has been launched........is this true?...........as i have not seen evidence of it anywhere else.
> 
> Secondly.........what source has specified that steel cutting has been started on the 055 Cruiser?
> 
> Thirdly.........whats the situation with the 001A and 002 Carriers?
> 
> Fourthly.............has construction started on the new helicopter carrier?
> 
> Fifthly................are anymore 071A's are construction?
> 
> Sixthly.............have 2 extra 054A's really been ordered?
> 
> and last but not least why is China building so many coast guard ships that could fill up the South China Seas?
> 
> thanks



（1）yes（see post #88）
（2）yes（me）
（3）001A modules，002 design finalized，pre steel cutting
（4）not yet but soon
（5）yes
（6）under construction
（7）just to annoy those living up the trees

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## english_man

aliaselin said:


> 1. No but soon
> 2. No steel cutting but signing contract
> 3. Blocks building; contract to be signed
> 4. Right
> 5. On-going
> 6. Not sure
> 7. Why not? We have large EEZ



Thanks for the answers..........i thought that was the case! 



cirr said:


> （1）yes（see post #88）
> （2）yes（me）
> （3）001A modules，002 design finalized，pre steel cutting
> （4）not yet but soon
> （5）yes
> （6）under construction
> （7）just to annoy those living up the trees



Thanks 'Cirr'.....yes i knew you had stated some of these things.........just wanted to know if there was any other clarification!

There are going to be some fantastic warships, start building soon for the Chinese Navy, and look forward to seeing how they turn out!


----------



## cirr




----------



## Edison Chen

english_man said:


> Hi
> 
> Right, can you people answer these questions, as some of you are still posting cryptic posts.
> 
> Firstly.........someone mentioned D5 has been launched........is this true?...........as i have not seen evidence of it anywhere else.
> 
> Secondly.........what source has specified that steel cutting has been started on the 055 Cruiser?
> 
> Thirdly.........whats the situation with the 001A and 002 Carriers?
> 
> Fourthly.............has construction started on the new helicopter carrier?
> 
> Fifthly................are anymore 071A's are construction?
> 
> Sixthly.............have 2 extra 054A's really been ordered?
> 
> and last but not least why is China building so many coast guard ships that could fill up the South China Seas?
> 
> thanks



Are you a spy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Edison Chen said:


> Are you a spy?


spy? Must be a lazy one then, cause all that info can be had on more or less any Chinese military forum. I mean anybody following these development knows these. 

MI6 isn't so weak that it depends on these things to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloyce

cirr said:


>


I'm not a shipbuinding expert. Can you tell what they are building?


----------



## Jlaw

Edison Chen said:


> Are you a spy?


I was thinking the same thing lol.



Genesis said:


> spy? Must be a lazy one then, cause all that info can be had on more or less any Chinese military forum. I mean anybody following these development knows these.
> 
> MI6 isn't so weak that it depends on these things to live.



Overall you're right. But you might get a few lazy *** spies that just find stuff on forums and use it for a report.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genesis

Jlaw said:


> I was thinking the same thing lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall you're right. But you might get a few lazy *** spies that just find stuff on forums and use it for a report.



you think my reports on me bribing Obama, and my mom smacking John Mccain upside the head made it into the report?


----------



## terranMarine

Jlaw said:


> I was thinking the same thing lol.


 I too have my suspicions on that guy, you never know


----------



## english_man

terranMarine said:


> I too have my suspicions on that guy, you never know



Ok..........guys, so you want to know if i'am a spy eh?..........of course i am! ............i'am English, but i'am on China's side, as you would of noticed by reading my posts.

Yes, i know the status of the warship construction in China as much as any other naval enthusiast that follows Chinese naval developments on the internet..............its just that some of you regularly post items claiming facts, but without any verifiable source.............so please be more specific with your posts in the future, so anyone who comes to this forum, will know what the hell you are talking about..................remember most of us don't read Chinese, so a few blurred images dont mean much without a description.

Thanks

..........now i can get on with my spying mission for the day!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

english_man said:


> Ok..........guys, so you want to know if i'am a spy eh?..........of course i am! ............i'am English, but i'am on China's side, as you would of noticed by reading my posts.
> 
> Yes, i know the status of the warship construction in China as much as any other naval enthusiast that follows Chinese naval developments on the internet..............its just that some of you regularly post items claiming facts, but without any verifiable source.............so please be more specific with your posts in the future, so anyone who comes to this forum, will know what the hell you are talking about..................remember most of us don't read Chinese, so a few blurred images dont mean much without a description.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ..........now i can get on with my spying mission for the day!


Military things are not open topic, so you can choose what you want to believe. However, time will tell everything.


----------



## cirr

Type 071A LPD：

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

aliaselin said:


> Military things are not open topic, so you can choose what you want to believe. However, time will tell everything.



very true...............btw has 052C No6 had its pennant number painted on yet?


----------



## aliaselin

english_man said:


> very true...............btw has 052C No6 had its pennant number painted on yet?


In most recent picture，it is behind other 052Cs so I don't know


----------



## cirr

Launched 04.09.2014：











To be launched within a few weeks：


----------



## William Hung

Edison Chen said:


> Are you a spy?





Jlaw said:


> I was thinking the same thing lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall you're right. But you might get a few lazy *** spies that just find stuff on forums and use it for a report.



He definitely doesn't sound like a government spy like Mi6. Those Mi6 guys probably know a lot more about the PLA than Chinese enthusiasts or netizens. But this English_man could very well be an employee of those western private think tank/analysts company like Strafor. Have you seen those wiki leaks from Strafor? they sound surprisingly amateurish and lazy. 

Btw English_man, if you are a spy for those private org, can you make me some connection? I would like to work for those kind of org.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

Hi................regarding the Type 052D Destroyer, we all know that as of current status, 'JN' shipyard has launched 4 vessels, with a 5th to be launched very soon, and a 6th is in modules..................but has anyone seen or heard anything of the supposed construction of this class at 'Dalian' shipyard, as we believe 2 were to begin building there this year.
As we all know due to the layout of the shipyard, its very difficult to see build of its warships, until quite late into their construction.

It will be interesting to see, how Dalian shipyard get on with the build of the Type 052D, as its a complex ship, and its been a decade since Dalian constructed any Destroyers for the Chinese Navy.
'JN' shipyard, has specialized in the construction of China's top end warships, and has got the construction operation to a fast turnaround.........though it was noticed that the first in class of the 052D, suffered a less than perfect panel fit of its hull construction, particularly around the hanger area............this was a big surprise, as normally the Chinese build is top rate.........but could of been a result of the political decision to rush the build of the 'Kunming'.

Anyway, i digress, i presume if Dalian can get upto speed on the 052D programme, this will allow JN shipyard space to start building the monster 055 Cruiser!


----------



## aliaselin

english_man said:


> with a 5th to be launched very soon


The 5th was launched the day after you asked the Qs, Sep 1st.


----------



## english_man

aliaselin said:


> The 5th was launched the day after you asked the Qs, Sep 1st.



ummm............i did see 'cirrs' post about said fact, but there has been no official confirmation of the 5th 052D launching at JN.....and to be quite honest that picture looked like a side view of one of the earlier 052D's oufitting, as it was fully painted!

Incidently, no other English speaking or Chinese military forums have reported that ship no 154 'Hefei' has yet been launched from JN....YET...........but it must be due relatively soon! 

Another abnomally.........the 5th 052C....ship number 052C, some believe this vessel was commissioned at the end of June.......but yet again no official statement from Chinese sources!

Any further proof would be helpful to all members here........thanks!  

You guys are doing my head in!......

English_man:-


----------



## cirr

Construction of Type 052D DDG starts at CSIC’s DL Shipyard：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> Construction of Type 052D DDG starts at CSIC’s DL Shipyard：
> 
> View attachment 49788



Nice picture 'cirr'...............what do you think the white blank in the picture is covering up?


----------



## aliaselin

english_man said:


> Nice picture 'cirr'...............what do you think the white blank in the picture is covering up?


Covering sth to prevent English man to see the internal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GeHAC

ASW upgraded Type 056（16th of the series）

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## english_man

aliaselin said:


> Covering sth to prevent English man to see the internal.





.......hope that is construction of an 052D at Dalian!...........it will be interesting to see how well Dalian compare time wise with the construction of the 052D's compared to the Destroyer specialist yard 'JN'. Its been a decade since Dalian last built a Destroyer for the Chinese Navy.

The more 052D's the better..............as there are still quite a few older 'Luda' class Destroyers to replace.

I believe, that the Luda class Destroyers, DDG 133 Chongqing and DDG134 Dalian, are soon to be retired, and be replaced by the last 2 052C Destroyers, DDG152 Jinan" and DDG153 Xian!


----------



## bolo

@english_man what private think tank agency do you work for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

bolo said:


> @english_man what private think tank agency do you work for?



trick question eh? 

btw.................has there been any updates recently of the 'Wuhan mockup of the 055 Cruiser/Destroyer?


----------



## terranMarine

what kind of a world are we living in? An English man who is a cheerleader for PLAN


----------



## english_man

terranMarine said:


> what kind of a world are we living in? An English man who is a cheerleader for PLAN



Yes, we are living in a crazy world! 

Well many military enthusiasts are following China's military buildup. because for one its quite fascinating at the speed of their progress.........and because they seem to be the only people with enough money, to afford any new military hardware.
Its also intriguing to follow the development of the Chinese military buildup as we have very little information in advance of what is going on there.
Last year i was in China, and i remember, visiting Chinese bookshops, looking up on military matters...............but for some reason, i didn't understand the text!..........

In the UK and Europe for example, any new warship commissionings seem to be a rare event these days! 

..........meanwhile in the US, military enthusiasts there, are just shaking their heads at the disastrous LCS warship program.... ..and i'am sure many there look in envy at the Chinese 056 Corvette class, which is coming along very nicely. I predict a further 3 056's will join the Chinese Navy by the end of the year!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

It is not entirely inconceivable that DL's 1st 052D DDG gets launched before the end of the year.

And DL's 2nd 052D is chasing at the heels of its older brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Black Flag said:


> He definitely doesn't sound like a government spy like Mi6. Those Mi6 guys probably know a lot more about the PLA than Chinese enthusiasts or netizens. But this English_man could very well be an employee of those western private think tank/analysts company like Strafor. Have you seen those wiki leaks from Strafor? they sound surprisingly amateurish and lazy.
> 
> Btw English_man, if you are a spy for those private org, can you make me some connection? I would like to work for those kind of org.


I asked he will not say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> It is not entirely inconceivable that DL's 1st 052D DDG gets launched before the end of the year.
> 
> And DL's 2nd 052D is chasing at the heels of its older brother.



The thing is 'Cirr' do we know when this photo was taken?................lets say it was recently.............then if the module was of an 052D.............then i would expect, probably at best Dalians first 052D wont be launched until the Spring of next year. Remember, first the modules have to be aligned together, before the real assembly work begins. Incidently, does Dalian have large enough sheds to assemble an 052D indoors?.......or will the assembly be done totally outside?. I ask as people have mentioned its very difficult to get pictures of warship construction at Dalian!..................apart from the Carrier Liaoning!

Also any news on the new Frigate 054B or 057 (whatever it will be called)?.............i expect this vessel to have a similar size, and weapon sophistication equivalent to our Royal Navy Type 26 Frigates, which will start construction in a few years?


----------



## Edison Chen

terranMarine said:


> what kind of a world are we living in? An English man who is a cheerleader for PLAN



He is fake. 

English location flag, English flag avatar, and that "Englishman" ID. He is afraid that people may find out he isn't English, so he did this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Edison Chen said:


> He is fake.
> 
> English location flag, English flag avatar, and that "Englishman" ID. He is afraid that people may find out he isn't English, so he did this.


Perhaps, who knows  , the guy sure is obsessed with China's Naval buildup for some reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## William Hung

bolo said:


> I asked he will not say



It's funny, cause he's really obssessed with only one certain area of the PLAN. Most enthusiast's interest are more general and not this obsessive. He could also just be writing a book or starting a website lol. 

I'll give you one example of email leaks from Stratfor posted on wiki leaks. 

One client of Stratfor emailed and asked the "analyst expert" what the internal security apparatus and order of the PRC is like. 

The "expert" then emailed and asked his colleague what does "security apparatus/order" means lol. Yes, that "expert" doesn't even know what those words mean and don't know what his client is asking for lol. 

Then I think his colleague has to ask another colleague. Then finally, someone explained it to them and said he can maybe come up with something for the client. I'm not sure how they came up with something for their client, maybe they just ask on Internet forums lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

Black Flag said:


> It's funny, cause he's really obssessed with only one certain area of the PLAN. Most enthusiast's interest are more general and not this obsessive. He could also just be writing a book or starting a website lol.
> 
> I'll give you one example of email leaks from Stratfor posted on wiki leaks.
> 
> One client of Stratfor emailed and asked the "analyst expert" what the internal security apparatus and order of the PRC is like.
> 
> The "expert" then emailed and asked his colleague what does "security apparatus/order" means lol. Yes, that "expert" doesn't even know what those words mean and don't know what his client is asking for lol.
> 
> Then I think his colleague has to ask another colleague. Then finally, someone explained it to them and said he can maybe come up with something for the client. I'm not sure how they came up with something for their client, maybe they just ask on Internet forums lol.


Not surprised at all. Even Jane's defense report wrong information about PRC arsenal as they are supposed to be a military expert publication. Englishman could very well be that Stratfor expert. Andei Chang , aka Pinkov should learn from Englishman how to get free military information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

bolo said:


> Not surprised at all. Even Jane's defense report wrong information about PRC arsenal as they are supposed to be a military expert publication. Englishman could very well be that Stratfor expert. Andei Chang , aka Pinkov should learn from Englishman how to get free military information.



Baldy Pinkov knows China's real capability.

However, there are many low IQ folks who love to bash China on everything, that's why Kanwa is writing those rubbish articles in order to appease those blockheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Baldy Pinkov knows China's real capability.
> 
> However, there are many low IQ folks who love to bash China on everything, that's why Kanwa is writing those rubbish articles in order to appease those blockheads.



For all we know Pinkov could be a Chinese operative under cover.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> For all we know Pinkov could be a Chinese operative under cover.




Yeah, there is a sarcasm about that; him and Gordon Chang.


----------



## english_man

bolo said:


> I asked he will not say





ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yeah, there is a sarcasm about that; him and Gordon Chang.





terranMarine said:


> Perhaps, who knows  , the guy sure is obsessed with China's Naval buildup for some reason.


ni hao

Ummmm.....i agree.......its true that he is only interested in Chinese Naval matters and not their air force and army.
But he is not fake......he is English, i know him well. 

btw:- i agree 'Janes' publications, and other Western sources seem to lag behind on information that web users know on Chinese military matters. 

Anyway..........i'am off on vacation now for a week, and hope there is lots of juicy news from members here when i return! ........xiexie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

english_man said:


> Ummmm.....i agree.........something suspicious about this guy?....its true that he is only interested in Chinese Naval matters and not their air force and army.
> But he is not fake......he is English, i know him well.
> 
> btw:- i agree 'Janes' publications, and other Western sources seem to lag behind on information that web users know on Chinese military matters.
> 
> Anyway..........i'am off on vacation now for a week, and hope there is lots of juicy news from members here when i return!



If you do encounter an electron microscope for sale while you are off, grab one


----------



## cirr

JN D6：

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## english_man

Good picture 'cirr'...............'JN' are sure producing the 052D's at an impressive rate!..........if only we could get a more head on view of the hallway, to see how far along build of this vessel is!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparexenith

Chinese Navy should build a Naval Base in the Maldives to counter India and U.K/U.S base in Diego Garcia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

056 and 054A at HPS：








and


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

South Sea fleet warships return from drill

052D DDG172













052C DDG171(return from RIMPAC)





DDG171 & 172




054A FFG530








FFG572








FFG574

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

Good pictures again 'cirr' , but yet again you dont tell us which number in production run of 056 and 054A, these vessels are .
I've just come back from holiday........and it dissapoints me that members here have not provided any new news on the Chinese Navy. ......you are all fired!


----------



## mike2000

english_man said:


> Good pictures again 'cirr' , but yet again you dont tell us which number in production run of 056 and 054A, these vessels are .
> I've just come back from holiday........and it dissapoints me that members here have not provided any new news on the Chinese Navy. ......you are all fired!



lol where are you from bro? as in which area/city you live in Britain. Im asking because you seem to travel alot, just like me and have a passion for Asia(like i do).


----------



## Sasquatch

english_man said:


> Good pictures again 'cirr' , but yet again you dont tell us which number in production run of 056 and 054A, these vessels are .
> I've just come back from holiday........and it dissapoints me that members here have not provided any new news on the Chinese Navy. ......you are all fired!



You will see more major announcements before the end of the year or in early 2015. Type 001A and Type 055 DDG .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

It looks though some work（testing new AESA for 001A？） is being done on the “carrier model”






News pics of “Type 055 DDG”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

mike2000 said:


> lol where are you from bro? as in which area/city you live in Britain. Im asking because you seem to travel alot, just like me and have a passion for Asia(like i do).



Cambridgeshire!  ........oops....ok bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

english_man said:


> Cambridgeshire!  ........oops....ok bro?


Is it? I have been to huntington a few times with my wife, its close to Cambridgeshire. I have a very good friend of mine who lives there. Maybe one of these days when i drop by there, we could meet up and have some coffee/drink.


----------



## english_man

mike2000 said:


> Is it? I have been to huntington a few times with my wife, its close to Cambridgeshire. I have a very good friend of mine who lives there. Maybe one of these days when i drop by there, we could meet up and have some coffee/drink.



Very close...........that's all i'll say!


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

894 ”*Lisiguang*“ Integrated Test Ship joins the PLAN：












Now let's make some new ”toys“。


----------



## cirr

Type 072A landing craft lauched in Wuhan：











5000-tonne *CCG 2501*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Type 072A landing craft lauched in Wuhan：
> 
> View attachment 96757
> 
> 
> View attachment 96758



Why do they still make this old relic?


----------



## aliaselin

Railgun is on testing


----------



## cirr

China's rail gun entering the final phase of trials and tests。

It is a well-known fact that Chinese in general，and PLAN in particular，are conservative folks。So you won't see the gun deployed on Type 055 DDG。

But Type 055A。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Lots lots of “goodies” in the pipeline，covering every field that matters for a modern navy。

Even the power plants are about to receive substantial uplifts in power out and thermal efficiency。

24% and 7%，respectively。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

1st Type 071A LPD taking up shape nicely：






along with an electronic surveillance ship（the 3rd in a roll）、an 054A FFG and an unknown PLAN ship，all in the same dry dock at HDZH。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> 1st Type 071A LPD taking up shape nicely：
> 
> View attachment 108174
> 
> 
> along with an electronic surveillance ship（the 3rd this year）、an 054A FFG and an unknown PLAN ship，all in the same dry dock at HDZH。



You must have good eyesight '*cirr*' coz i cant make out much in this fuzzy wuzzy photo!  

Mind you its good to know that progress is going on well with the new '071A' at HD.

Am i correct in assuming that a further 2 071A's will be built, and if so will they be built one after another, presumably down to space reasons amongst others at the Hudong shipyard.

What known improvements will the new 071A's have over the original 3 071's?

What number in class is the type 054A Frigate?

So, what do you think the unknown PLAN ship could be?..........mind you where is it in your photo? 

Please reply with your answers a.s.a.p. 

*english_man*


----------



## cirr

WS-10H powered J-15S：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kuge

cirr said:


> WS-10H powered J-15S：
> 
> View attachment 115222
> 
> 
> View attachment 115223
> 
> 
> View attachment 115224



has it been tested on carrier?
if not when?


----------



## Beast

kuge said:


> has it been tested on carrier?
> if not when?


All operational J-15 serve onboard CV-16 will equipped with WS-10H.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kuge

Beast said:


> All operational J-15 serve onboard CV-16 will equipped with WS-10H.


any pictures of that?


----------



## Beast

kuge said:


> any pictures of that?


Chief designer of J-15 say J-15 will be powered by domestic engine.





China's J-15 fighter superior to Russian Su-33 (2) - People's Daily Online



> Finally, the J-15 is powered by home-made *Taihang (WS-10) *turbofan engine, which is more powerful than the Su-33's engine. Overall, the J-15 is superior to the Su-33, and is comparable to world-class carrier-based aircraft such as the United States' F-18 and France's Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

For reference：

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> You must have good eyesight '*cirr*' coz i cant make out much in this fuzzy wuzzy photo!
> 
> Mind you its good to know that progress is going on well with the new '071A' at HD.
> 
> Am i correct in assuming that a further 2 071A's will be built, and if so will they be built one after another, presumably down to space reasons amongst others at the Hudong shipyard.
> 
> What known improvements will the new 071A's have over the original 3 071's?
> 
> What number in class is the type 054A Frigate?
> 
> So, what do you think the unknown PLAN ship could be?..........mind you where is it in your photo?
> 
> Please reply with your answers a.s.a.p.
> 
> *english_man*



I think there is no improvement. Just that PLAN realised they do not have enough 071 of the 3 to utilise if one needs to go yard. 
3 on operation and 1 on maintenance. PLAN just need to build another 2 LHD will be enough for overseas ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine




----------



## english_man

Has the first 052D Kunming.........yet been in exercises firing its weapons?...........i'am sure the Chinese Navy are very keen to try out their multi-weapon VLS system.

ps: why is it that every time 'Kunming' is photogtaphed, its always at angles that the light shows off the weld lines of the vessel?.........unlucky eh?

and next






'cirr' couldn't you of used a brighter flashbulb when you sneaked into the shipyard to of taken this photo?


----------



## Beast

Another reason why new 071 is build maybe due to delay of LHD. With PLAN asset stretch, they can no longer wait for the finalizing of LHD and decide to order another LPD/071 to support more busy PLAN overseas ops.

If this new 071 is build fast and push into service quickly. It will confirm my guessing.


----------



## Zipper1724

cnleio said:


> new 4500ton means 054A FFG ==> 054B FFG with small-size AESA & Integration radar mast.
> new 6000ton means 052C DDG ==> 052D DDG (052D building more for A.C battle group), now we see.
> new 8000ton means 095 nuclear missile sub or 096 nuclear attack sub ???
> new 12000ton means 055 DDG, Large Aegis Destroyer
> new 20000ton means Helicopter Carrier ???
> new 36000ton-40000ton means China's "Wasp" class amphibious assault ship
> new 65000ton means type001A aircraft carrier
> new 80000ton means type002 aircraft carrier
> 
> 
> 1300 for 056A, i suppose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The 4th Zubr-class LCAC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

Are these 'Zubr' class LCAC allocated to any one particular Chinese fleet, or spread out amongst all the Chinese fleets, or are they in their own group!.......and how many of these craft are expected to be made?...........thanks


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Has the first 052D Kunming.........yet been in exercises firing its weapons?...........i'am sure the Chinese Navy are very keen to try out their multi-weapon VLS system.
> 
> ps: why is it that every time 'Kunming' is photogtaphed, its always at angles that the light shows off the weld lines of the vessel?.........unlucky eh?
> 
> and next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'cirr' couldn't you of used a brighter flashbulb when you sneaked into the shipyard to of taken this photo?


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> View attachment 132143



Thanks.


----------



## english_man

News:-

New minesweeper 'Yucheng' has been commisssioned into the Chinese fleet in the last few days, ceremony was held at 'Dalian'.

"Yucheng ship" is the latest minesweeper to join fleet, launched in September 2013. The ship has a total length of 67.6 meters, 10 meters wide ship, load displacement of 1009.5 tons. Has advanced design, information technology, high integration, superior technical performance and low cost costs, operation and maintenance simple, streamlined crew prepared advantages. The ship is mainly responsible for patrol, escort fishing protection, the implementation of sweeping mine barriers, open sea lanes and other mission tasks is to optimize the equipment structure, enhance the anti-mine warfare capability is another important force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

China’s sole aircraft carrier Liaoning once lost power during a sea trial after a water pipe burst and flooded a propulsion compartment.




辽宁舰试航曾遇沸水管泄露 我军官抢修被烫伤|辽宁舰|中国|航母_新浪军事
几十层甲板，几十个分区，几千个舱室……楼富强带着官兵又开始了一天的工作。如此巨大的舰船，走上一遍就相当于爬过百余层楼，要差不多3个小时，更别说还要仔细检查每一处设施。航母看似庞大，可内部空间并不宽敞，稍不留意就会被管道和门框碰到。跟着他们，科技日报记者紧赶慢赶，累出满头大汗，半个多小时过去，才走过两个分区。这样的工作，他们早就习以为常。
　　楼富强，海军辽宁舰首任机电长。参与航母接舰任务以来，他带领官兵，为确保航母续建工程“舰能动”目标的顺利实现打下了坚实基础，被授予“航母工程建设重大贡献奖”，荣立个人一等功。
　　“整个航母试验期间，楼富强带领的机电部门所负责的动力系统没有拖过一次后腿。”一位海军领导如是说。
*　　练就驾驭“大国利器”本领*
　　70后大校军官，一米八多的魁梧身材，浓眉大眼，好一位英姿勃发的军人！然而，比起当年，他的头发已经有些花白，官兵们都说这是为了航母事业累的。
　　那一年，航母工程建设启动之初，有着丰富机电经验，担任机电长多年的楼富强被上级看中，希望他能担起航母机电系统的重任。


----------



## cirr

Construction of Type 055 DDG to start at JNS and DLS shortly and simultaneously。Well，all most simultaneously。

Modernization of China's 4 Sovremenny class destroyers also under way。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

cirr said:


> Construction of Type 055 DDG to start at JNS and DLS shortly and simultaneously。Well，all most simultaneously。
> 
> Modernization of China's 4 Sovremenny class destroyers also under way。



Awesome. Can't wait till the type 055 is in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

The next generation FFG got formal designation type 054B
LHA got formal designation type 075
Two type 055 will be built for first batch
Four type P956 DDG will be refurnished with domestically made weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Construction of Type 055 DDG to start at JNS and DLS shortly and simultaneously。Well，all most simultaneously。
> 
> Modernization of China's 4 Sovremenny class destroyers also under way。



I can bet the fee for modernise 4 sov with more domestic weapon and sensor will cost more than building a new DDG.


----------



## english_man

On some forums, some members say the 'Sovs' should be retired early................but that is silly. i mean the last 2 are barely a decade old, and they pack a massive armament.
It will be interesting to see how these turn out after their refits........obviously the electronics will be updated, and most likely their communication systems will as well, so they integrate into the fleet better with China's own newer warships!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> On some forums, some members say the 'Sovs' should be retired early................but that is silly. i mean the last 2 are barely a decade old, and they pack a massive armament.
> It will be interesting to see how these turn out after their refits........obviously the electronics will be updated, and most likely their communication systems will as well, so they integrate into the fleet better with China's own newer warships!



First, all the system onboard Sov are ruskie, meaning datalink with the whole other fleet of PLAN will be minimal. Not to mention maintenance will be a nightmare. China needs to whole scratch build a maintenace based just to support this alien system. The Sov were bought out of desperation when Taiwan nearly declare independent during the 2000 period. As the PLAN technology were backward that time with no much option. Now with China technology advancing, these Sov are terrible.

I dare to say current Sov are even less capable than a 054A frigate besides the twin AK160 gun. The moskit are cumbersome and simply too big with huge infra signature and probably lack low level flying penetration compare to YJ-83 missiles. The AK630 or kashtan CWIS are so unimpressive that PLAN don't even bother to copy and plant it on their major warship. The whole Sov destroyer totally lack stealth and the propulsion system are outdated. Not to mention the sensor and radar.

If you keep track of PLAN news, it seems even the Kilo sub fleet lack activities and rarely on news or mission. I believe with more capable Yuan sub entering service. PLAN are slowly phasing out(mothball) these Kilo subs as they are maintenance nightmare for PLAN with all Ruskie system. Look at how problematic Indian sub fleet with their Kilo.


----------



## aliaselin

Beast said:


> First, all the system onboard Sov are ruskie, meaning datalink with the whole other fleet of PLAN will be minimal. Not to mention maintenance will be a nightmare. China needs to whole scratch build a maintenace based just to support this alien system. The Sov were bought out of desperation when Taiwan nearly declare independent during the 2000 period. As the PLAN technology were backward that time with no much option. Now with China technology advancing, these Sov are terrible.
> 
> I dare to say current Sov are even less capable than a 054A frigate besides the twin AK160 gun. The moskit are cumbersome and simply too big with huge infra signature and probably lack low level flying penetration compare to YJ-83 missiles. The AK630 or kashtan CWIS are so unimpressive that PLAN don't even bother to copy and plant it on their major warship. The whole Sov destroyer totally lack stealth and the propulsion system are outdated. Not to mention the sensor and radar.
> 
> If you keep track of PLAN news, it seems even the Kilo sub fleet lack activities and rarely on news or mission. I believe with more capable Yuan sub entering service. PLAN are slowly phasing out(mothball) these Kilo subs as they are maintenance nightmare for PLAN with all Ruskie system. Look at how problematic Indian sub fleet with their Kilo.


Kilo is very good submarine. They have been refitted when receiving from Russian and have integrated with our system well. The only problem is they do not have AIP


----------



## Beast

aliaselin said:


> Kilo is very good submarine. They have been refitted when receiving from Russian and have integrated with our system well. The only problem is they do not have AIP



PLAN kilo lack of activities in last few years are obvious. Even the few recent few high profile mission overseas are totally lack of Kilo sub involved. Like Song sub sent to Sri lanka visit and Somalia anti-sub mission.

Even Russian over protective of their sales equipment. I doubt there is much localisation of PLAN Kilo sub. Ruskie product in PLAN inventory will be rapidly phased out in next few years.


----------



## english_man

All this goes to show how rapidly Chinese military technology has advanced during this century!

I still think its worthwhile for the Chinese military to keep the 'Sovs' for sometime, as they add some useful force and numbers to the Destroyer fleet. Currently the 'Luda' class is being retired, as they are really obsolete now, and they are the Navies first and foremost Destroyers to be replaced by the 052C's and 05D's.

Regarding Submarines....i've read today an article stating that Russia is prepared to sell its new Submarine design the 'Amur 1650' to China!

The Russian submarine the Amur 1650 is a modern version of the Kilo-class Russian submarine with improved acoustic stealth, new combat systems, and air-independent propulsion. The new Russian submarine would have a service life of about 50 years, and is expected to come with long range weapons in addition to anti-ship and anti-submarine weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

cirr said:


> China's rail gun entering the final phase of trials and tests。
> 
> It is a well-known fact that Chinese in general，and PLAN in particular，are conservative folks。So you won't see the gun deployed on Type 055 DDG。
> 
> But Type 055A。。。



Excellent I have heard no news of the rail gun since 2011. I'm eager to see it.


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> All this goes to show how rapidly Chinese military technology has advanced during this century!
> 
> I still think its worthwhile for the Chinese military to keep the 'Sovs' for sometime, as they add some useful force and numbers to the Destroyer fleet. Currently the 'Luda' class is being retired, as they are really obsolete now, and they are the Navies first and foremost Destroyers to be replaced by the 052C's and 05D's.
> 
> Regarding Submarines....i've read today an article stating that Russia is prepared to sell its new Submarine design the 'Amur 1650' to China!
> 
> The Russian submarine the Amur 1650 is a modern version of the Kilo-class Russian submarine with improved acoustic stealth, new combat systems, and air-independent propulsion. The new Russian submarine would have a service life of about 50 years, and is expected to come with long range weapons in addition to anti-ship and anti-submarine weapons.


I don't think Chinese will be interested in Russia sub and warship anymore. They can be tons of rumours but non will materialize. Russian in electronic and sensors sectors are badly lacking behind. They need to invest again in RD to put themselves ahead again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Russia will buy destroyer from China in the future, mark my word.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> Russia will buy destroyer from China in the future, mark my word.


Yup!
The French just screw the Russian up with the mistral deliver date. But Russian desperate needs the LHD for their navy and the need to advance their shipbuilding capabilities. 

This left them with Chinese option only. On top of that, they will save plenty of currency with Chinese accept barter trade of crude oil from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

As China is getting stronger everyday in navy, Russia will consider Chinese weapon for stop gap as their destroyer are obsolete. Russia shall get off from high horse and being realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Short of funds is the biggest challenge facing a PLAN that tries to rapidly modernize its fleets。

Yes，short of funds。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Short of funds is the biggest challenge facing a PLAN that tries to rapidly modernize its fleets。
> 
> Yes，short of funds。


 I don't think so. With Xi in charge, he will put PLAN modernization in priority. Probably 2015 will be a big year for PLAN since 2014 is a disappointed year for PLAN.


----------



## j20blackdragon

english_man said:


> Regarding Submarines....i've read today an article stating that Russia is prepared to sell its new Submarine design the 'Amur 1650' to China!
> 
> The Russian submarine the Amur 1650 is a modern version of the Kilo-class Russian submarine with improved acoustic stealth, new combat systems, and air-independent propulsion. The new Russian submarine would have a service life of about 50 years, and is expected to come with long range weapons in addition to anti-ship and anti-submarine weapons.



Like the Su-35 deal, I'll believe it when I see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

In response to my earlier post, ive noticed that some members are dubious as to the deal that China may buy further Russian submarines. For reference this was only part of the deal, as Russia is prepared to sell more fighters to China, plus the S-400 anti-aircraft system.
Who knows whether this situation will become reality, and in fact the article where this information came from, stated its was more in Russia's favour to do a deal with China, as Russia is suffering from a tight squeeze financially, put upon itself by the EU and the US over the Ukraine crisis.
Personally i think it benefits China as it adds some strength to their military........i wasnt suggesting that China particularly needed the Russian offer, as i reckon by the end of this decade, China's military will solely be buying homemade equipment!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

english_man said:


> In response to my earlier post, ive noticed that some members are dubious as to the deal that China may buy further Russian submarines. For reference this was only part of the deal, as Russia is prepared to sell more fighters to China, plus the S-400 anti-aircraft system.
> Who knows whether this situation will become reality, and in fact the article where this information came from, stated its was more in Russia's favour to do a deal with China, as Russia is suffering from a tight squeeze financially, put upon itself by the EU and the US over the Ukraine crisis.
> Personally i think it benefits China as it adds some strength to their military........i wasnt suggesting that China particularly needed the Russian offer, as i reckon by the end of this decade, China's military will solely be buying homemade equipment!



We are trying to help Russia to boost their manufacturing sector under the harsh sanctions.


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> I don't think so. With Xi in charge, he will put PLAN modernization in priority. Probably 2015 will be a big year for PLAN since 2014 is a disappointed year for PLAN.



disappointed？What do you mean？

2014 has turned out to be THE biggest year in PLAN history。

Not all things are visible to the eyes。There are feverish activities behind the scenes。

As for lack of funds，a tell-tale sign will be the armament set-up of the 4 Type 071A LPDs that are under construction at HDS。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> disappointed？What do you mean？
> 
> 2014 has turned out to be THE biggest year in PLAN history。
> 
> Not all things are visible to the eyes。There are feverish activities behind the scenes。
> 
> As for lack of funds，a tell-tale sign will be the armament set-up of the 4 Type 071A LPDs that are under construction at HDS。



PLAN carrier airwing not form. Slow commission of ships. The only high light is commission of one Type052D but not much info of it is unveil. Even the PLAAF is disappointed too. 2014 is a bad year for China military advancement, I am looking forward to 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> PLAN carrier airwing not form. Slow commission of ships. The only high light is commission of one Type052D but not much info of it is unveil. Even the PLAAF is disappointed too. 2014 is a bad year for China military advancement, I am looking forward to 2015.



You are fully entitled to your opinion。

Massive，massive progress has been made in 2014.

2014 will prove to be THE new chapter in the history of PLAN。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> You are fully entitled to your opinion。
> 
> Massive，massive progress has been made in 2014.
> 
> 2014 will prove to be THE new chapter in the history of PLAN。



Exactly....also.don't forget the final 052C's were completed, the 054A's have continued building, numerous 056's have been added to the fleet.....................and of course the development of the 055 monster! 

Next year 2015...............China will begin working on their big toys!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Launch scheduled for next week：


----------



## Beast

What is that?


----------



## cirr

D1 DLS：

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> D1 DLS：
> 
> View attachment 138035


 Good that finally DL is building something...


----------



## english_man

Beast said:


> Good that finally DL is building something...



Yes........good news, and another great photo from our member 'cirr' 

It will be interesting to see how well time wise 'DL' can construct their 052D's in comparison to 'JN'


----------



## aliaselin

Beast said:


> What is that?


Monster for CCG


----------



## CN.Black

Beast said:


> What is that?


 12000ton coast guard ship.


----------



## 帅的一匹

CN.Black said:


> 12000ton coast guard ship.


will they install weapon on it?


----------



## english_man

CN.Black said:


> 12000ton coast guard ship.



......so it isnt Dalians 1st 052D?........shame...never mind we will just have to wait!


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jguo

cirr said:


> View attachment 138575



My Goodness they build fast!


----------



## terranMarine

i expect nothing less from the world factory


----------



## cirr

A catapult-launched J-15：







Ok，I admit it is just a model at a research institute，but。。。you get my drift？

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Ok，the said research institute is the No. 704 Inst. of CSIC。

Now what has a ship research institute got to do with fighter jet？

Answer：002 will use steam-driven catapults to launch J-15Bs。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Type 056a can use Yu-8 series instead of yj-83.


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

Major breakthroughs are in place for China's next *generations* of nuclear submarines。

I wish the GAD would be less conservative this time than it has always been。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> Major breakthroughs are in place for China's next *generations* of nuclear submarines。
> 
> I wish the GAD would be less conservative this time than it has always been。



The Type 095 will use the single hull structure, and it will be comparable to the Seawolf class based on the speculation from the CD forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

According to latest news..............the 16th 056 Corvette (No 594) has joined the fleet.

Chinese Navy grows stronger everyday!


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> According to latest news..............the 16th 056 Corvette (No 594) has joined the fleet.
> 
> Chinese Navy grows stronger everyday!


Those 056 play little role to global power projection. I hope Xi will put heavy emphasis in rapid commissioning of type 052D destroyer. PLAN need to have 4 destroyer commission every year and rapidly build up at least 12 of these boats.


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

A pic of great interest to those in the know：






Lots of interesting stuffs for the sharp-eyed。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

A pic of great interest to those in the know：

View attachment 148668


Lots of interesting stuffs for the sharp-eyed。


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> A pic of great interest to those in the know：
> 
> View attachment 148668
> 
> 
> Lots of interesting stuffs for the sharp-eyed。



Any idea what that big hole in the fore ground with some construction work in the centre, could be for?


----------



## nomi007

*DRAGON** IS READY FOR FIGHT *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

english_man said:


> Any idea what that big hole in the fore ground with some construction work in the centre, could be for?



The mockup of the catapult supercarrier.


----------



## cirr

JNS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*593* “*Sanmenxia*“ join the PLAN on 13.11.2014：







This is the 1st Type *056A* FFG commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*deleted*


----------



## cirr

New auxiliary ship at GSI：


----------



## Beast

??? Type056 Corvette for Coast guard?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GeHAC

Beast said:


> View attachment 155669
> 
> 
> ??? Type056 Corvette for Coast guard?


bigger than 056


----------



## cirr

FFG 595 “*Chaozhou*” commissioned 28.11.2014：


----------



## cirr

FFG 594 “_*Zhuzhou*_” commissioned 28.11.2014：






This is the 2nd Type 056A FFG for ASW


----------



## Beast

Two 056 commission in a day?


----------



## GeHAC

Beast said:


> Two 056 commission in a day?


Yes,that's a surprise


----------



## cirr

The 4th LPD，the Nth FFG and。。。






The build-up continues apace。


----------



## Beast

So far zero 054A frigate commission in 2014. I hope I will not be disappointed in the final Dec.


----------



## english_man

I agree........looking at the building times of the 054A............it does appear that by going past 054A outfitting times, the latest 054A's are taking longer than usual to complete.

Basically, as an average, previous 054A's have taken a year from launching to commissioning.

As of this moment there are 16 active 054A's in the fleet.

The 17th vessel 'Yangzhou' was launched in April 2013.....so this vessel is well overdue for commissioning, and the 18th and 19th vessels were launched in Sept last year.

Hopefully, the 'Yangzhou' gets commissioned soon, before the end of year!

I also wonder when we are going to see the 6th 052C enter service as well, as that is taking an age as well.............it was also strange that a major surface combatant such as the 5th 052C apparently entered service in the summer of this year, but unlike the news on 056 commissionings, there didnt appear to be any news on Chinese military sites whatsoever of this event taking place (unless someone here can show me an article)! 

.........and in all this we were all taken by surprise when the 1st 052D was commissioned, in super fast time.

Someone needs to tell the Chinese Navy to stop messing about.........eh?


----------



## asad71

"Independence", BNS Swadhinota,our Type 056, was launched on 29 Nov.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The newest Type 903A replenishment vessel at GSI：


----------



## ChineseTiger1986



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> View attachment 162711
> 
> 
> View attachment 162712
> 
> 
> View attachment 162713


 I don't think 17 still got such a big bridge. That will eat up at least 2 folded jet plane space.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> I don't think 17 still got such a big bridge. That will eat up at least 2 folded jet plane space.



Anyway, 17 will still be ski-jump.

Since 18 will definitely be a surprise if it is true.


----------



## cnleio

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> View attachment 162711
> 
> 
> View attachment 162712
> 
> 
> View attachment 162713


Is this official N.o17, N.o18, N.o19 AC model ?

Why "G.Ford" style N.o18 & N.o19 lack AESA radar installed on former N.o16 & N.o17 A.C???


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cnleio said:


> Is this official N.o17, N.o18, N.o19 AC model ?
> 
> Why "G.Ford" style N.o18 & N.o19 lack AESA radar installed on former N.o16 & N.o17 A.C???



Not sure, but definitely not fan made.

It is from a recent exhibition show from Zhuhai.


----------



## cirr

LPD-4 and its little buddies at HDS：






*CCG 2901 and CCG 3901*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GeHAC

18th 054A FFG No.577




Other ships of east sea fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

monitor said:


> Chinese LHD towing towards its destination



Uhhh !!! Interesting ... any more info on it ??


----------



## Beast

The picture does not looks like it belongs to any part in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> The picture does not looks like it belongs to any part in China.



You are correct ! That's one of the two Russian Mistrals being towed from SPB to France via the German Nord-Ostsee-Canal (see the German flag on the first tug-boat !)

Sadly however ... I would love to see a Chinese LHD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Beast said:


> The picture does not looks like it belongs to any part in China.


Yea you are right i should have double check before posting it was Russian mistral.


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> You are correct ! That's one of the two Russian Mistrals being towed from SPB to France via the German Nord-Ostsee-Canal (see the German flag on the first tug-boat !)
> 
> Sadly however ... I would love to see a Chinese LHD.
> 
> View attachment 175968


Two years later, it will ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Two years later, it will ...
> View attachment 175998
> 
> View attachment 175999



2 years is too late. We shall have 2 LHD by now. LHD are great for power projection and humanitarian mission. The long helo deck is able to handle many helo at the same time with succession wave of helo loaded with relief items for disaster victims can be handed to them quickly in case of natural disaster like earthquakes which destroy roads and highways. Making road transport item impossible. Same as power projection in wartime.

The 071 LDP that can only handle 2 helo at the same time is not enough. I can bet must be corrupted PLA officers suppress PLAN expansion program. President Xi wanted to build a powerful PLAN but many old PLA old timer must have obstruct Xi's plan so as to strengthen their tradition PLA base power. That is why Xi is taking action now to root out these corrupted officers.

So far all China military officer convicted of graft are from PLA only. No PLAAF, PLAN and PLANAF officers are convicted of graft offences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The last Type 052C DDG 153 + DDG 155（？D6，to the left）





DDG 173（note the dangling flag rope）about to receive the last coat of paint before commission





DDGs 174 and 154（？D5）





DDG 175





Modules for D7 and D8（DDGs 156 and 157？？）

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 592257001

gambit said:


> Of course. It is understandable because you clearly have limited critical thinking skills.
> 
> The PLAN went westward to help in the search for MH370. If you take a look at the map, hopefully you know what a map is, you will see that there are many countries with many ports along the way. Since this is a humanitarian mission, countries would be friendly towards any vessel involved in the search effort. That friendliness would be temporary.
> 
> The gist of the article is that if there is any conflict in the East China Sea sector, or anywhere that requires the PLAN to deploy its fleet far from home ports, the lack of friendly relations to any country, as far south as Australia, would hinder the PLAN's ability to prosecute that conflict, and if the conflict involves the US, which most likely will, the US will have the advantage because the US have friendly relationships with many countries in the area. We are returning to the Philippines. We already have port access in Japan, South Korea, and Australia. If the US have improved relation with Viet Nam, and most likely we will, there will be friendly ports there as well.
> 
> So in the end, the laugh is on you.



--"The gist of the article is that if there is any conflict in the East China Sea sector, or anywhere that requires the PLAN to deploy its fleet far from home ports".

If the conflict is indeed stemming from the East China Sea sector (the most likely scenario in which the PLAN would be involved, along with the South China Sea), I fail to understand why it would require "the PLAN to deploy its fleet far from home ports", to the extant that the PLAN will have to consider docking as far south as Australia. Since any war scenario with Japan, ROC or the Philippines would not require the PLAN to sail that far away from Chinese naval bases.

On the other hand, it is almost absurd to think the Chinese will be conflicting with the USA anywhere else in the present, some where that would involve the PLAN venturing as far as Australia. The only realistic scenario in which the Chinese would be concerned about that part of the world is if the USA decides to chock the maritime oil and gas imports routes off the coast of south Asia. But at that point, having a few friendly ports in Australia serves no good to the PLAN, as it is wise enough to not engage the USN (surface to surface warfare)in waters away from ground-based supports (Air wings, SAM, ASBM, etc).



On a side note, do you honestly believe that all, or most US allies in Asia will be willing to open its ports to USN vessels actively engaged in seek-n-destroy missions against PLAN because the US is taking side in an territorial dispute?! Aside from mutual nuclear annihilation, those countries who chose to ally with the US during times of war will have still HAVE to establish bilateral relations and trade with the Chinese, do you think it is in their best interest to stake in the future economic prosperity of their country in a war that doesn't even involve the US in the first place?


----------



## cirr

New PLAN replenishment ship launched today at GSI：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Pla navy is booming, i say Zhoushan port can't hold so many ships at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

wanglaokan said:


> Pla navy is booming, i say Zhoushan port can't hold so many ships at the same time.



Close to 10 ships are due for launch in the next month or so。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

cirr said:


> Close to 10 ships are due for launch in the next month or so。


闷声大发财


----------



## war is peace

China should build lhd ASAP you can build for russia too with all the crap in France

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> The last Type 052C DDG 153 + DDG 155（？D6，to the left）
> View attachment 177280
> 
> 
> DDG 173（note the dangling flag rope）about to receive the last coat of paint before commission
> View attachment 177281
> 
> 
> DDGs 174 and 154（？D5）
> View attachment 177282
> 
> 
> DDG 175
> View attachment 177283
> 
> 
> Modules for D7 and D8（DDGs 156 and 157？？）
> View attachment 177284


Can China Navy own 12x 052C/D DDGs in 2015 ? Now 2014.12 is 6x 052C + 1x 052D.



war is peace said:


> China should build lhd ASAP you can build for russia too with all the crap in France


Yes, we should build LHD ... but current situation is CSSC busy in building new modern DDGs first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Can China Navy own 12x 052C/D DDGs in 2015 ? Now 2014.12 is 6x 052C + 1x 052D.
> 
> 
> Yes, we should build LHD ... but current situation is CSSC busy in building new modern DDGs first.


 I am wondering what is dalian shipyard doing?


----------



## GeHAC

Beast said:


> I am wondering what is dalian shipyard doing?


052Ds and 056s


----------



## Beast

GeHAC said:


> 052Ds and 056s


So far no evidence support. Dalian shipyard are idling around.


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> I am wondering what is dalian shipyard doing?



Launch probably around Chinese New Year.

The bitter cold weather is a bit of a hindrance.


----------



## 帅的一匹

why Guangzhou shipyard doesn't build DDG? they shall maximize the utility of our this resource.


----------



## Echo_419

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> View attachment 162711
> 
> 
> View attachment 162712
> 
> 
> View attachment 162713



18 & 19 looks good when compared to 17 btw what is the status of these ships


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Echo_419 said:


> 18 & 19 looks good when compared to 17 btw what is the status of these ships



Well, I cannot confirm the specs so far, but China definitely has the plan for the nuclear supercarrier with the EMALS.


----------



## Mugwop

^^ This is something 2 specific enemies of PLAN fear more than anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> I am wondering what is dalian shipyard doing?


052Ds and type001A A.C shipbody ... anyway we have not seen any DaLian shipyard pic in this half of year. If it's really JiangNan & DaLian shipyards building 052D DDGs together, following current building speed in Five years im sure PLAN can own 20~30x 052C/D DDGs (4x new 052Ds commissioned each year).

_VERY GREAT !!! _


----------



## english_man

Ummmm.... i too wonder whats going on at 'Dalian' shipyard'.
From what ive seen of pictures posted by members, it looks like the shipyard is doing all the preparation work for starting work on the carrier programme, whenever that starts.
Yes, they built the 'Liaoning' there, but next time they need to build an entire carrier (ie the hull as well), therefore other things have to be prepared in advance.
Regarding the 052D's, it was said quite some time ago that 'Dalian' would be building 2 vessels to start off with, but no evidence of this has come to fruition...........probably because if vessels were under construction now, we wouldnt know this until there launching, as i believe 'Dalian' is not a very accessible shipyard for photographic opportunities......unlike other Chinese shipyards, such as 'JN, HD and HP' (can our Chinese members here confirm this?).

Anyway.........i'am looking forward to following developments of the Chinese Navy next year, as i reckon this will be the beginning of the next phase till 2020, when China will start building some really impressive new classes of warship.
Particularly the mighty missile cruiser the Type 055!


----------



## Armstrong

english_man said:


> Ummmm.... i too wonder whats going on at 'Dalian' shipyard'.
> From what ive seen of pictures posted by members, it looks like the shipyard is doing all the preparation work for starting work on the carrier programme, whenever that starts.
> Yes, they built the 'Liaoning' there, but next time they need to build an entire carrier (ie the hull as well), therefore other things have to be prepared in advance.
> Regarding the 052D's, it was said quite some time ago that 'Dalian' would be building 2 vessels to start off with, but no evidence of this has come to fruition...........probably because if vessels were under construction now, we wouldnt know this until there launching, as i believe 'Dalian' is not a very accessible shipyard for photographic opportunities......unlike other Chinese shipyards, such as 'JN, HD and HP' (can our Chinese members here confirm this?).
> 
> Anyway.........i'am looking forward to following developments of the Chinese Navy next year, as i reckon this will be the beginning of the next phase till 2020, when China will start building some really impressive new classes of warship.
> Particularly the mighty missile cruiser the Type 055!



An English Man ? 

You better not be a Manchester United fan ! 

But if you're a Kopite; you're my Brother !


----------



## english_man

Armstrong said:


> An English Man ?
> 
> You better not be a Manchester United fan !
> 
> But if you're a Kopite; you're my Brother !



Yes........i'am English.........and i don't follow either of the teams you mentioned, but a certain team from London, beginning with 'T'. 

I follow Chinese military developments, as they seem to be one of the few nations at the moment who have the political will, and money to modenize their defence forces!

In comparison in the UK we will be building 3 poxy Offshore Patrol vessels in the next few years, before we start building the Type 26 Frigate. It will be interesting to see how the new expected Chinese Type 054B (057) Frigate compares!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DDG 152 ”*Jinan*“







formally commissioned on 22.12.2014 at PLAN East China Sea Fleet's Zhoushan port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Took so long to commission. Still one more Type052C to go.


----------



## english_man

Well done 'CIRR', you have confirmed what I always believed, that 052D '152' hadn't been commissioned in the summer.......as there was no news of such an event for a major vessel. Its a shame though that some people will fill in data on 'wiki' that is clearly untrue.
2014 has been a strange year for PLAN commissions of its major vessels................i.e. the first 052D '172' was commissioned months ahead of what everyone expected, and once commissioned it then appeared to go through a major series of trials and then back to the shipyard.
While 052C '152' had been completed a long time ago, and even had its pennant number painted on before this summer!

I believe we should see the commissioning of the last 052C '153' early next year together with the 2nd 052D, and at least one 054A Frigate.


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Well done 'CIRR', you have confirmed what I always believed, that 052D '152' hadn't been commissioned in the summer.......as there was no news of such an event for a major vessel. Its a shame though that some people will fill in data on 'wiki' that is clearly untrue.
> 2014 has been a strange year for PLAN commissions of its major vessels................i.e. the first 052D '172' was commissioned months ahead of what everyone expected, and once commissioned it then appeared to go through a major series of trials and then back to the shipyard.
> While 052C '152' had been completed a long time ago, and even had its pennant number painted on before this summer!
> 
> I believe we should see the commissioning of the last 052C '153' early next year together with the 2nd 052D, and at least one 054A Frigate.



Dalian D1（DL-D1）

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹

cirr said:


> Dalian D1
> 
> View attachment 178056


How many of this beauty Dalian is gonna build?


----------



## cirr

wanglaokan said:


> How many of this beauty Dalian is gonna build?



2？4？Your guess is as good as mine。

LPD-4 ready to roll：

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

My New Year wishes 

1 Details and progresses of Type 075 LHD。
2 Modules of Type 055 DDG
3 Nuclear subs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

http://v.ifeng.com/include/exterior.swf?guid=01cd71be-8de7-4ef4-86ec-835dd3d5f925&AutoPlay=false

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

JN-D6






JN-D8（modules）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

056A and 054A side by side at HP






Lots going on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

PLN Type 071 LPD no. 4 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gunther Chavarria

Is that the 11th 054a at HD?


----------



## cirr

*DDG 173* on her last legs of sea trials 

















*DDG 175* being readied for 1st sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> *DDG 173* on her last legs of sea trials
> 
> View attachment 178591
> 
> 
> View attachment 178592
> 
> 
> View attachment 178593
> 
> 
> *DDG 175* being readied for 1st sea trials
> 
> View attachment 178594


LOL ... let's build more 052D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

cnleio said:


> LOL ... let's build more 052D


I think we need at least 20 pops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Another Type 056A FFG（7th from HP？）launched：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

2nd “new” Type 072 landing craft _982_ launched at WC：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> I think we need at least 20 pops.


8-10 of them will do. Leave the double digit amount for 055.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> 8-10 of them will do. Leave the double digit amount for 055.


there is long time before that 055 get matured, i think 052D wil be the most powerful DDG in CHinese fleet in the next 10 years.

Number matters, we need at least 30 of it

How many 056 and 056A we had launched?


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> there is long time before that 055 get matured, i think 052D wil be the most powerful DDG in CHinese fleet in the next 10 years.
> 
> Number matters, we need at least 30 of it
> 
> How many 056 and 056A we had launched?


 
The radar and combat system maybe new but most weaponry are mature. 055 will not need much time to mature and accustom to. Plus 055 will be the equivalent or superior of Alreigh Burke. Fully capable of anti surface, anti air and anti submarine warfare which makes them idea to equip in high number


----------



## cirr

The commencement ceremony for the construction of the lead ship of Type 055 DDG：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Just had a short chat with my sources at the GAD。

Two guys confirmed to me that the steel cutting ceremony for the lead ship of Type 055 DDG was indeed held days ago at what you know。

Pics of modules are expected to appear within 8-10 months。

Congrats to all。

2014 has indeed opened a new chapter in the history of PLAN。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

JN-D6 in the course of being launched：

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

D6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

DL-D1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

China unveils nuclear magnetic reactor（NMR）for future PLAN submarines and carriers：

中国最新型核磁反应堆曝光 将匹配核动力航母-20141231关键洞察力-凤凰视频-最具媒体品质的综合视频门户-凤凰网

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

cirr said:


> China unveils nuclear magnetic reactor（NMR）for future PLAN submarines and carriers：
> 
> 中国最新型核磁反应堆曝光 将匹配核动力航母-20141231关键洞察力-凤凰视频-最具媒体品质的综合视频门户-凤凰网



@ChineseTiger1986 
we dont need to get a French sub nuke engine for de Gaulle cvn do we?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Keel said:


> @ChineseTiger1986
> we dont need to get a French sub nuke engine for de Gaulle cvn do we?



De Gaulle uses the mini reactors from the 2000 tons Rubis class SSN, it is way too underpowered.

Our new reactor could be developed into many versions; the larger one for the CVN, while the smaller one for the SSBN/SSN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> De Gaulle uses the mini reactors from the 2000 tons Rubis class SSN, it is way to underpowered.
> 
> Our new reactor could be developed into many versions; the larger one for the CVN, while the smaller one for the SSBN/SSN.



That sounds good! That reactor is really small in size.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Keel said:


> That sounds good! That reactor is really small in size.



Then our future SSBN/SSN have the potential to reach 30 knots at the silent mode, which is way more deadly than the Seawolf class.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Then our future SSBN/SSN has the potential to reach 30 knots at the silent mode, which is way more deadly than the Seawolf class.



and lengthening of the endurance underwater plus jet propulsion which will greatly reduce the noise levels wont it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Keel said:


> and lengthening of the endurance underwater plus jet propulsion which will greatly reduce the noise levels wont it?



Yeah, the pump-jet propulsion could help to reduce the noise level.

And it is a disgrace that so many idiots with the inferiority complex in China keep believing that China's nuclear reactor is kinda weak in term of the natural circulation.

Even Indians are always very optimistic about their own country, whereas in China, we have so many disgraceful idiots who always praise the foreigners and bash their own country.

Even in the CD forum, you can see these idiots still being the most predominant members there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yeah, the pump-jet propulsion could help to reduce the noise level.
> 
> And it is a disgrace that so many idiots with the inferiority complex in China keep believing that China's nuclear reactor is kinda weak in term of the natural circulation.
> 
> Even Indians are always very optimistic about their own country, whereas in China, we have so many disgraceful idiots who always praise the foreigners and bash their own country.
> 
> Even in the CD forum, you can see these idiots still being the most predominant members there.



Or this electromagneic drive propulsion submarine:







Check this out with the latest incredible Indian technology which is just amazing:









Russia

We are seriously behind in insulation and coating!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Keel said:


> Or this electromagneic drive propulsion submarine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out with the latest incredible Indian technology which is just amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia
> 
> We are seriously behind in insulation and coating!



BTW, I don't wanna bring India into this discussion.

Anyway, those idiots from the CD forum will probably shut up after the CVN-18 being unveiled, and the CV-17 is already ongoing for the construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> BTW, I don't wanna bring India into this discussion.
> 
> Anyway, those idiots from the CD forum will probably shut up after the CVN-18 being unveiled, and the CV-17 is already ongoing for the construction.



Yeah supa powa neighbour indeed!

also







Have read this？
China Will Provide Three Z-10 Helicopters to Pakistan this Year | Page 4
If not then read it thoroughly and give your comments if you like

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

PLAN *854* Electronic Reconnaissance Vessel：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brutas

Any plan for PLAN to setup overseas bases say in Africa or South America ? China is far behind when it comes to "projection of power". It needs to look beyond it's backyard i.e. China sea.


----------



## Keel

Brutas said:


> Any plan for PLAN to setup overseas bases say in Africa or South America ? China is far behind when it comes to "projection of power". It needs to look beyond it's backyard i.e. China sea.








That footprint is way too hard for China to follow!
Our 1.3 billion are a lot more valuable than those eyesores.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

The sixth 052D DDG ready to launch;









The 2nd 052D:





The 3rd and 4th 




the 5th 052D

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

18 warships and 21 planes from the 3 sea fleets had carried out a naval exercise in Western Pacific.











Henri K.


----------



## Inception-06

Deino said:


> You are correct ! That's one of the two Russian Mistrals being towed from SPB to France via the German Nord-Ostsee-Canal (see the German flag on the first tug-boat !)
> 
> Sadly however ... I would love to see a Chinese LHD.
> 
> View attachment 175968



Die Russen kriegen jetzt also doch ihre Flugzeugträger oder wie ?


----------



## Shotgunner51

New 093 SSN pics ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

A freshly dressed-up FFG 576 ready to join the PLAN







10000 rounds/min CIWS 1130

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

1130 on Type 054A ?


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China's DDGs Set To Outnumber Neighbors'*
_
By Wendell Minnick 9:19 p.m. EST January 8, 2015_

_China's DDGs Set To Outnumber Neighbors'_






China's Navy will outnumber the largest competitor in the region — Japan — in the number of phased-array radar-equipped destroyers in 2018, if production continues on schedule.

On Dec. 22, China commissioned its fifth 052C destroyer, the Jinan, leaving one last ship of that type to be finished.

The People's Liberation Army Navy's (PLAN's) procurement of Luyang-class Type 052C/Ds and Type 055 guided-missile cruisers with phased-array radars will provide long range anti-aircraft warfare (AAW) support to four planned carrier strike groups. They will also provide coverage for high value units such as 20,000-ton Type 081 amphibious assault ships, said Tony Beitinger, vice president of market intelligence for AMI International.

"AMI anticipates that the PLAN will build: six Type 052Cs, eight 052Ds and six Type 055 cruisers. The 052Cs are already in the PLAN inventory while the 052Ds are under construction and will enter service by 2018. The new cruiser design should start construction by 2016 and conclude in 2024."

Toshi Yoshihara, author of the book, "Red Star Over the Pacific," said, excluding the US Navy, this buildup will "tilt the naval balance of power in maritime Asia." The only two other Asian navies with warships of equivalent capability are Japan's, with six phased-array radar-equipped destroyers, with plans to build two more, and the South Korean Navy, with three similar destroyers.

China's new destroyer deployments will "significantly increase the PLAN's ability to operate at distance, with its own AAW capability much improved," said Bernard "Bud" Cole, author of the book, "The Great Wall at Sea." It will make the PLAN more formidable in the face of possible opposition from Japan or other Asian naval and air forces, he said.

The question is whether confidence matches competence. Most sources agree the ships will be no match for destroyers deployed by Japan, South Korea and the US Navy.

"One swallow does not make a spring; neither does any specific vessel make a comprehensive operational picture in the maritime theater," said Ching Chang, a research fellow at Taiwan's ROC Society for Strategic Studies.

"The 052C/Ds have a long way to go in terms of matching the US Navy's Arleigh Burke-class," Chang said. "Please check the signal cables' arrangements to the mast and the navigation light allocations on the stern. It is pathetic to spend so much money to build a major combatant with such a low level of industrial discipline."

One-to-one comparisons are problematic, Yoshihara said. "The 052s have to be put in the context of China's unique strategic and operational needs. Individual ship capabilities and total ship numbers may fall short compared to the US Navy. But, the 052s may be good enough for China's local circumstances."

Chang calls it dangerous and lethal to believe that the PLAN will completely emulate the US Navy in either hardware or software.

"The mission role of the 052-class destroyer may not be necessarily identical to any equivalent of other navies," he said.

There are many indications revealing that PLAN exercises with destroyers are conducted differently from the US Navy. "The PLAN surface combatants coordinate intensively with the bombers from either their Navy or aviation units or their [People's Liberation Army Air Force] colleagues." This is also true with their joint operational exercises conducted by surface combatants with their shore missile batteries, fast attack missile boats, and submarines, Chang said.

Chang warned that it might be fun for military fans to compare the 052C/Ds with the Arleigh Burke, but "we should remember that the maritime campaign was not and will not engage pairwise between equivalent combatants."

AMI's Beitinger said that although the 052s are primarily being built for fleet air defense within a larger carrier group force structure, "they also will have the capability to contribute medium/long range air defense of national infrastructure, coastal and offshore, in an integrated national air defense system."

James Holmes, professor of strategy, US Naval War College, said that if China can mass shore- and ship-based armaments against US task forces, the outcome could be very different than what ship-to-ship comparisons imply.

"The naval balance depends on where on the map a confrontation takes place," he said. "In all likelihood, that will be in the China seas or adjacent waters, within reach of shore-based components of Chinese seapower. These are the great equalizer. Or could be if Chinese armaments live up to their billing."

The new destroyers will serve as PLAN's "workhorses," giving the Navy more flexibility, Yoshihara said. Roles include forming surface action groups, joining amphibious task forces, and pickets for carrier strike groups. "In a Taiwan contingency, the 052s could also provide area-wide air defense coverage near or over the island, complicating Taipei's ability to defend its airspace."

Holmes added: "It is true that our Burkes carry more rounds of ammunition, more fuel, and so forth than the Type 052s. But it's also true that PLA Navy task forces will operate under the protective umbrella of shore-based tactical aircraft and missiles. And they will have missile-armed patrol craft and diesel submarines to act as offshore pickets."

*Carrier Issues*

The 052D and 055 ship construction schedules mirror the three-ship aircraft carrier program underway. The three conventionally powered carriers are to enter service between 2020 and 2024 in addition to the aircraft carrier Liaoning, which entered service in 2012, AMI's Beitinger said.

The multimission 052C/Ds and later the 055 guided-missile cruisers will provide long-range air defense as well as a more balanced AAW/point defense, anti-surface warfare and anti-submarine warfare capability compared to earlier major surface combatant designs.

The PLAN will probably employ one cruiser and two destroyers as part of a carrier strike group or amphibious group, he said.

The PLAN remains in the nascent stages of carrier operations and training and will continue to incrementally integrate additional ships, submarines and aircraft into a strike group structure over the next decade, Beitinger said.

AMI expects regional countries will view these developments as a "significant threat to stability, particularly as the PLAN refines and perfects its ability to operate a carrier or amphibious strike group and project power at sea or over land."

As for the US and Taiwan, "the PLAN will further develop its anti-access/area-denial capabilities using ballistic missiles, submarines and carrier strike groups as part of a layered strategy to control and deny access to areas of the South China Sea and East China Sea," Beitinger said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

*Three massive warships wow the crowds in Portsmouth, the home of the Royal Navy: It's just a pity they're CHINESE, not British *

*Published:* 17:32 GMT, 12 January 2015 | *Updated:* 00:26 GMT, 13 January 2015
 

Three Chinese naval ships have docked at a British base for a formal visit that samples the strength of the fleet being built up by the country.
Chinese ambassador Liu Xiaoming and hundreds of flag-waving UK-based Chinese residents welcomed the ships into Portsmouth Naval Base.
Heading a task group on enhancing military understanding between the two countries is the assault ship Chang Bai Shan.
She was accompanied by the frigate Yun Cheng and the replenishment ship Chaohu at the Hampshire dockyard.
During the five-day visit, senior officers from both navies will discuss maritime topics including counter-piracy operations across the Indian Ocean.

*



*
Arrival: Three Chinese Naval ships berthed at Portsmouth Dockyard today. HMS Warrior (bottom) and HMS Victory (right) can also be seen




At the front: Heading the task group on improving military understanding between the countries is the assault ship Chang Bai Shan (pictured)




Also on the scene: The assault ship has been accompanied by the frigate Yun Cheng (pictured) and the replenishment ship Chaohu
The visit comes seven months after a report from the US Pentagon which examined how China was growing the size and reach of its naval fleet.
And that followed revelations that China was increasing its military budget by 12 per cent to more than £86billion - compared to £33billion in the UK.
China now spends three times as much as India on defence - and more than neighbouring Japan, Vietnam, Taiwan and South Korea put together.
Task group commander Rear Admiral Zhang Chuansha said: ‘Our visit to the UK is a good opportunity to enhance our understanding of each other.
‘It’s a great opportunity for our sailors to get exposure to local people and our counterparts in the British Navy.
‘All sailors share something in common. We share the same sea, the same international obligations such as dealing with piracy.'

Chinese warships arrive in Portsmouth for a formal visit


 




Standing to attention: Members of the Chinese Navy stand aboard the assault ship Chang Bai Shan at Portsmouth Royal Navy Base today




Sailors: During the five-day visit, senior officers will discuss maritime topics including counter-piracy operations across the Indian Ocean
Ambassador Liu Xiaoming said: ‘This visit gives a flavour of the partnership between China and the UK.
‘It is also good for the British public to understand the Chinese military and what it is able to do. It has been seven years since our last visit.
‘The world has changed and so has the reach of the Chinese navy. 
'We’ve carried out 48 missions in the Gulf region in that time and helped to protect 6,000 vessels.
‘So we have a lot to talk about - there is a lot for the two navies to share. 
'And this visit will go a long way to strengthening our relationship.’
Commodore Jeremy Rigby, naval base commander, said: ‘We welcome our Chinese visitors to the operational home of the Royal Navy.
‘As with our ship visits abroad, these events are not only of great diplomatic significance, but also very useful militarily given that we share similar global challenges including counter-piracy, preventing conflict, protecting our citizens overseas and supporting UN peacekeeping efforts.
‘China, like us, relies on trade at sea for its prosperity and we work together around the world.
‘The visit to Portsmouth is a really good way for us to talk, navy to navy, with like-minded sailors, sharing information on our operations.’ 








Smiling: Hundreds of flag-waving UK-based Chinese residents (right) were among those who welcomed the ships into Portsmouth Naval Base




Waving the flags: Crew members from the vessels will be given tours of attractions including HMS Victory, HMS Warrior and the Mary Rose
Crew members from all three vessels will be given tours of local attractions including HMS Victory, HMS Warrior and the Mary Rose.
They will also be shown around the Royal Navy’s newest warship, Type 45 destroyer HMS Duncan.
The two nations will also compete in badminton and basketball matches at HMS Temeraire in Portsmouth - the Navy’s home of physical training.
The ships’ last port of call was Salalah in Oman and they will leave Portsmouth this Friday to head for Kiel in Germany.

_More of the article:_
Chinese warships wow the crowds in Portsmouth | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brutas

Good. China is learning to project power. Keep it up !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

the comments at the dailymail site are funny to read. Butt hurt British people missing the days of the British Empire

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

JN-D3 sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Genesis

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yeah, the pump-jet propulsion could help to reduce the noise level.
> 
> And it is a disgrace that so many idiots with the inferiority complex in China keep believing that China's nuclear reactor is kinda weak in term of the natural circulation.
> 
> Even Indians are always very optimistic about their own country, whereas in China, we have so many disgraceful idiots who always praise the foreigners and bash their own country.
> 
> Even in the CD forum, you can see these idiots still being the most predominant members there.



yea, that's not optimistic, that's delusion. A fine line.


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brutas

Next step, send some ships to Mexico & Cuba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

FFG 577 “*Huanggang*” commissioned on 16.01.2015：

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

cirr said:


> FFG 577 “*Huanggang*” commissioned on 16.01.2015：


what about BD Type056 ?  anynews ?


----------



## cirr

New supply ship？






If yes，this one will be the 4th in less than a year。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Tomorrow 22.01.2015 is a big day for HDZH。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> FFG 577 “*Huanggang*” commissioned on 16.01.2015：



FFG 576 ”*Daqing*“ also commissioned on 16.01.2015





















Coming up next to join the ranks：FFG 578 ”Y*angzhou*“ and FFG 579 ”*Handan*“


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> FFG 576 ”*Daqing*“ also commissioned on 16.01.2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up next to join the ranks：FFG 578 ”Y*angzhou*“ and FFG 579 ”*Handan*“


 Is there any photo of the commissioning?


----------



## Deino

Fourth Type 071 ready to be launched soon ... ?


----------



## english_man

Beast said:


> Is there any photo of the commissioning?



Exactly..........we need photographic proof..........having a pennant number painted on doesn't mean ship has been commissioned...........remember the saga of the 5th 052C where some claimed this vessel was commissioned last summer but was actually only commissioned into the Chinese fleet in December!
Though..........054A '576' does look fully built...............just post us a picture of the vessel with ceremonial flags...please


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> Is there any photo of the commissioning?



Deemed too small a matter worth inclusion in the _PLA Daily_ report。

The 4th Type 071 LPD launched this afternoon 22.01.2015 at HDZH：


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> Deemed too small a matter worth inclusion in the _PLA Daily_ report。



OK.......thanks 'cirr'..............it does sometimes take a bit of time for some news to get fully reported.
I did expect some commissionings of 054A Frigates early this year! Good start for the Chinese Navy in 2015.
Around Springtime we should also get some new 056's joining the fleet as well!


----------



## cirr

Thursday 22.01.2015 HDZH





















3 in a roll

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Thursday 22.01.2015 HDZH
> 
> View attachment 185661
> 
> 
> View attachment 185663
> 
> 
> View attachment 185664
> 
> 
> View attachment 185665
> 
> 
> 3 in a roll



Finally they get the ball rolling. But I hope all 3 of them can commission by end of this year.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

A military fans site (战略网) offer some ideas about how to use these apparatus for fleet building.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr

http://v.ifeng.com/include/exterior.swf?guid=01d5dc18-bdc0-4a65-afd8-ebf4bcd97e62&AutoPlay=false

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

JN-D5、D6






DDG 151、153、JN-D3、D4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

Question: anyone know when the 6th 052D was launched?.........thanks


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Question: anyone know when the 6th 052D was launched?.........thanks



“Launch process” at JN involves quite a number of steps and usually lasts for days。

D6's launching ceremony was held on 30.12.2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

DL-D1






a while back。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> DL-D1
> 
> a while back。




Sorry, but what is DL-D1 !?


----------



## english_man

Deino said:


> Sorry, but what is DL-D1 !?



I think he means Dalians first 052D Destroyer!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BRASSNAUTILUS




----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.


----------



## Steakhouse

hk299792458 said:


> Henri K.





Is that the 1st China build aircraft carrier?


----------



## Deino

I think it is the old and well known demo-module ...


----------



## mike2000

terranMarine said:


> the comments at the dailymail site are funny to read. Butt hurt British people missing the days of the British Empire



Well those of our citizens who make such remarks are simply the naive/clueless/misinformed individuals. A warship paying a visit to other countries doesn't mean anything more than a visit, which many countries navies do. Its nothing special


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

mike2000 said:


> Well those of our citizens who make such remarks are simply the naive/clueless/misinformed individuals. A warship paying a visit to other countries doesn't mean anything more than a visit, which many countries navies do. Its nothing special



Now it is only the beginning for our navy development.

Soon we will have the two shipyards to build the aircraft carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The construction of replenishment vessels continues apace at GSI：











FFG 502

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war is peace

terranMarine said:


> the comments at the dailymail site are funny to read. Butt hurt British people missing the days of the British Empire


Link Terran lol?


----------



## Zarvan

Can Chinese members post pictures of TYPE 56 Corvette weapons along with their pictures


----------



## terranMarine

Zarvan said:


> Can Chinese members post pictures of TYPE 56 Corvette weapons along with their pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jhungary

592257001 said:


> --"The gist of the article is that if there is any conflict in the East China Sea sector, or anywhere that requires the PLAN to deploy its fleet far from home ports".
> 
> If the conflict is indeed stemming from the East China Sea sector (the most likely scenario in which the PLAN would be involved, along with the South China Sea), I fail to understand why it would require "the PLAN to deploy its fleet far from home ports", to the extant that the PLAN will have to consider docking as far south as Australia. Since any war scenario with Japan, ROC or the Philippines would not require the PLAN to sail that far away from Chinese naval bases.
> 
> On the other hand, it is almost absurd to think the Chinese will be conflicting with the USA anywhere else in the present, some where that would involve the PLAN venturing as far as Australia. The only realistic scenario in which the Chinese would be concerned about that part of the world is if the USA decides to chock the maritime oil and gas imports routes off the coast of south Asia. But at that point, having a few friendly ports in Australia serves no good to the PLAN, as it is wise enough to not engage the USN (surface to surface warfare)in waters away from ground-based supports (Air wings, SAM, ASBM, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, do you honestly believe that all, or most US allies in Asia will be willing to open its ports to USN vessels actively engaged in seek-n-destroy missions against PLAN because the US is taking side in an territorial dispute?! Aside from mutual nuclear annihilation, those countries who chose to ally with the US during times of war will have still HAVE to establish bilateral relations and trade with the Chinese, do you think it is in their best interest to stake in the future economic prosperity of their country in a war that doesn't even involve the US in the first place?



You have misunderstood what he said.

The question is would US need to use it fleet if China were to engage a local war with Philippines, Vietnam, Japan or Taiwan?

The answer would be no, as US have Air base in or around all the country mentioned And the Naval Engagement PLA envisioned (Or rather PLA supporter here) would and could only be in the far side if the ocean, That mean IOR , South Pacific or the Eastern Pacific.

You are writing the script that US will invade and occupied SCS if and when they are to choke Chinese shipping and trade, but why would US enter SCS when they can simply block the Malacca strait and the Sea of Japan? Both of which was held by US allies and US will enjoy local support there

Another point you are wrong is that you cannot use trade as a weapon. Trade are done in both direction, not just a one way street.

Most China import and export are not critical item, (ie only China are making it) or Dependable item (e.g. oil and gas) Market is interchangable. What China is selling other people are selling too, and what China is buying, everyone is buying too. There are nothing China is making that was not being made elsewhere, people choose Chinese product simply because they are cheaper, but the ither is not like they are unreachable . Say for.example, Chinese TV set selling in Australia cost about 500 to 700 while a Japanese TV set cost around 800 to 1000, We in the west can afford to fork 200 to 300 more for a TV set, and there are nothing currently the Chinese is making not being made anywhere else. Its not like we are asking African nation to fight against China lol, the west can fork the different

And the Chinese market could also he filled by other country too, think about it, the world done without Chinese market prior to 1990, and even today Chinese market is still very much protected domestically, yes the west will suffer, but not going to he that much, i would imagine Intel or Apple would have a problem selling their CPU or Iphone in China but well, will that make the world market collaspe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

jhungary said:


> You have misunderstood what he said.
> 
> The question is would US need to use it fleet if China were to engage a local war with Philippines, Vietnam, Japan or Taiwan?
> 
> The answer would be no, as US have Air base in or around all the country mentioned And the Naval Engagement PLA envisioned (Or rather PLA supporter here) would and could only be in the far side if the ocean, That mean IOR , South Pacific or the Eastern Pacific.
> 
> You are writing the script that US will invade and occupied SCS if and when they are to choke Chinese shipping and trade, but why would US enter SCS when they can simply block the Malacca strait and the Sea of Japan? Both of which was held by US allies and US will enjoy local support there
> 
> Another point you are wrong is that you cannot use trade as a weapon. Trade are done in both direction, not just a one way street.
> 
> Most China import and export are not critical item, (ie only China are making it) or Dependable item (e.g. oil and gas) Market is interchangable. What China is selling other people are selling too, and what China is buying, everyone is buying too. There are nothing China is making that was not being made elsewhere, people choose Chinese product simply because they are cheaper, but the ither is not like they are unreachable . Say for.example, Chinese TV set selling in Australia cost about 500 to 700 while a Japanese TV set cost around 800 to 1000, We in the west can afford to fork 200 to 300 more for a TV set, and there are nothing currently the Chinese is making not being made anywhere else. Its not like we are asking African nation to fight against China lol, the west can fork the different
> 
> And the Chinese market could also he filled by other country too, think about it, the world done without Chinese market prior to 1990, and even today Chinese market is still very much protected domestically, yes the west will suffer, but not going to he that much, i would imagine Intel or Apple would have a problem selling their CPU or Iphone in China but well, will that make the world market collaspe?


simple and naive

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

wanglaokan said:


> simple and naive



lol, i am open to challenge, if you sees that what i said is wrong then you can point it out and challenge it point by point, but you have to simply be naive to tell someone naive without foing theu their point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

Mugwop said:


> ^^ This is something 2 specific enemies of PLAN fear more than anything.



I wonder how strong are those air cushions against just basic and conventional amunitions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

China is the world's largest trading nation.

China Eclipses U.S. as Biggest Trading Nation - Bloomberg Business

China surpasses US as world's largest trading nation | Business | The Guardian

BBC News - China 'overtakes' US as world’s largest goods trader

Anyone that thinks a stoppage or interruption in trade with China has no effect on the global economy is truly delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

HPS' Type *054AG* FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

@cirr any news on the Type 075 LHD ?


----------



## cirr

Hu Songshan said:


> @cirr any news on the Type 075 LHD ?



No news is good news？

JN-D4 in sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

FFG 921（2nd Type C28A for Nigeria）launched this afternoon 06.01.2015 at HDZH













Hu Songshan said:


> @cirr any news on the Type 075 LHD ?



Signing of contract this year highly possible according to a ”big shrimp“ 

The contract signing ceremony and the steel-cutting ceremony are sometimes held together，so there you have it。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

DDG 153 “*Xi'an*” commissioned on 09.02.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

Why not China place a proposal to buy Russian career being under refit. As Russians are not in a good condition but China needs a career and they are in a hurry too. This will help China to quickly deploy 2 careers one in South China Sea and one in Indian ocean all the time.

Or like just deploying one Career Battle Group all the time in Indian Ocean; as one group completes its life cycle the other will join in.


----------



## cirr

DDG 167 “*Shenzhen*” under modernization

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> DDG 167 “*Shenzhen*” under modernization



Wow only the hull is left ... almost like building a new ship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Shotgunner51 said:


> Wow only the hull is left ... almost like building a new ship



The 4 Sovremenny-class destroyers are to receive the same “treatment‘ starting this year。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> The 4 Sovremenny-class destroyers are to receive the same “treatment‘ starting this year。



And that would be major surgery, no less than the Training Carrier Liaoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> The 4 Sovremenny-class destroyers are to receive the same “treatment‘ starting this year。


Replaced all Russian crap sub system with advance Chinese one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

JN-D7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> JN-D7



In this photo.................it also shows C5!...........Why is C5 back at the builders?


----------



## cnleio

english_man said:


> In this photo.................it also shows C5!...........Why is C5 back at the builders?


At least 5x months ago pic ... in February the Chinese prepare for China Spring Festival ... recent 1 month no more new pic out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The third Type 093B under the construction.

So far, China has two Type 093, two Type 093A, three Type 093B.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Shotgunner51

A military fan site offers some ideas about Amphibious ship development:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> In this photo.................it also shows C5!...........Why is C5 back at the builders?



There have been some issues with DDG 152 and it is again back where it started。



cnleio said:


> At least 5x months ago pic ... in February the Chinese prepare for China Spring Festival ... recent 1 month no more new pic out.



Wrong。Pic took and posted on 13.02.2015。



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The third Type 093B under the construction.
> 
> So far, China has two Type 093, two Type 093A, three Type 093B.
> 
> View attachment 192966













093G with LACMs。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

The relevant agencies of the central government have given the go-ahead for the creation at JN of a research and production facility for special-purpose vessels。

A dedicated construction and engineering department has been set up by JN and CSSC's No.9 Design Academy to carry out the 4+ billion yuan project。

江南造船建设工程部正式挂牌运行 _船厂动态_国际船舶网

PS “special-purpose vessel” is Chinese parlance for naval assets and high-value added civilian platforms。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Genesis

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The third Type 093B under the construction.
> 
> So far, China has two Type 093, two Type 093A, three Type 093B.
> 
> View attachment 192966


at this point, I don't even know what real or not, I don't know, I'll just stick with we have them and leave it at that.


----------



## nk2120132471

black-hawk_101 said:


> Why not China place a proposal to buy Russian career being under refit. As Russians are not in a good condition but China needs a career and they are in a hurry too. This will help China to quickly deploy 2 careers one in South China Sea and one in Indian ocean all the time.
> 
> Or like just deploying one Career Battle Group all the time in Indian Ocean; as one group completes its life cycle the other will join in.



i think CHN is not in that hurry in aquiring carrier.what we need in a hurry is the ability to build it and utilize it


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Since the Type 093B has added 24 advanced VLS cells in its middle section, that's why it is becoming significantly larger than the earlier Type 093 (7000 tons).

According to the recent US report, the Type 093B is only inferior to the Seawolf/Virginia class, so probably on par with the Astute class.

The pics were taken on December 13th 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Shotgunner51 said:


>


I don't think we need so many LHDs, I also don't think America needs that many in the future either.

My reasoning is, when we match the US, we still won't be the US today, because there isn't a second US today, but there will be with China in the future.

So at best US and China divides the world in two and we both get half. So US' global strike will be much reduced, and our need will also never match the US' needs today.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Genesis said:


> at this point, I don't even know what real or not, I don't know, I'll just stick with we have them and leave it at that.



It is real, since it has been revealed by POP3 since last year.

BTW, this means that the Type 093B can also carry DH-10 missiles with a nominal range of 4000km also carrying with the nuclear warheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> It is real, since it has been revealed by POP3 since last year.
> 
> BTW, this means that the Type 093B can also carry DH-10 missiles with a nominal range of 4000km also carrying with the nuclear warheads.


Not disputing it, just too many conflicting information, hard to be sure.


----------



## 帅的一匹

jhungary said:


> lol, i am open to challenge, if you sees that what i said is wrong then you can point it out and challenge it point by point, but you have to simply be naive to tell someone naive without foing theu their point.


History will tell you are naive and simple, wait and see. if China is still there strong and prosper 30 years later, you own me an apology in PDF.


----------



## jhungary

wanglaokan said:


> History will tell you are naive and simple, wait and see. if China is still there strong and prosper 30 years later, you own me an apology in PDF.



lol, so, come back and claim it in 30 years, I don't even know if PDF continue to exist in 30 years.

But now, if you do not have a valid point (Beside saying I am going to be regret in 30 years) Maybe you should do what Ronan Keating Do.

*You say it best, when you say nothing at all.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

jhungary said:


> Most China import and export are not critical item, (ie only China are making it) or Dependable item (e.g. oil and gas) Market is interchangable. What China is selling other people are selling too, and what China is buying, everyone is buying too. There are nothing China is making that was not being made elsewhere, people choose Chinese product simply because they are cheaper, but the ither is not like they are unreachable . Say for.example, Chinese TV set selling in Australia cost about 500 to 700 while a Japanese TV set cost around 800 to 1000, We in the west can afford to fork 200 to 300 more for a TV set, and there are nothing currently the Chinese is making not being made anywhere else. Its not like we are asking African nation to fight against China lol, the west can fork the different



Other people are selling? At our price and quality? Or at all? Or at that quantity? Find them. You can't because there is no other place. That's like saying because Walmart sells crap and non essential things, if they disappear overnight everything is cool. 

The West or anyone else doesn't have enough capital to build another China, China has HSR, other countries doesn't, seems like it doesn't matter, but it frees up other tracks for cheaper and faster transport cost. China has a huge and growing domestic market, and factories bigger than cities, how are you going to find the workers, the management staff, and on that scale. 

Japanese TV are not made with just Japanese parts, it's more like you won't have a TV, this is ridicules. 




> And the Chinese market could also he filled by other country too, think about it, the world done without Chinese market prior to 1990, and even today Chinese market is still very much protected domestically, yes the west will suffer, but not going to he that much, i would imagine Intel or Apple would have a problem selling their CPU or Iphone in China but well, will that make the world market collaspe?



Is this for real right now, do you want to be the president that tells Apple and all the other luxury brands that they are now officially not going to meet the target. All companies must continue to grow, at least on paper, that's capitalism, if you project your future as steady, your stock is done and last time I checked, that's important.

The world could be without China in 1990s? Is this for real right now, this is 2015, are you going to ask Facebook to give back 10.2% and see if Facebook survives?

China was nothing then, but it's something now, the pie got bigger, and it can never shrink, if it shrinks the whole system falls apart. America almost collapsed due to a few housing bubbles, and now you want to take the second largest economy out of the WORLD. You know what the world's trade value is to the US, 100%. The US won't be reduced to 0, but it will be greatly reduced. 


There are trillions of foreign dollars in China, are you just going to tell all the investors, thanks for playing, maybe next time. 



jhungary said:


> lol, so, come back and claim it in 30 years, I don't even know if PDF continue to exist in 30 years.
> 
> But now, if you do not have a valid point (Beside saying I am going to be regret in 30 years) Maybe you should do what Ronan Keating Do.
> 
> *You say it best, when you say nothing at all.*



I don't even know why I took the 5 minutes it took to respond, but you don't say nothing, you say ridicules things. 

Ask any credible economist, or other members on this forum, if they agree with you, I'll concede. 


@Nihonjin1051 @SvenSvensonov @Echo_419 @LeveragedBuyout @Lord Zen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

jhungary said:


> lol, so, come back and claim it in 30 years, I don't even know if PDF continue to exist in 30 years.
> 
> But now, if you do not have a valid point (Beside saying I am going to be regret in 30 years) Maybe you should do what Ronan Keating Do.
> 
> *You say it best, when you say nothing at all.*


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


>


don't be diplomatic here, if you agree, you agree, if not disagree. Now is not the time to play the middle man, that ship has sailed with this fraud.


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> don't be diplomatic here, if you agree, you agree, if not disagree. Now is not the time to play the middle man, that ship has sailed with this fraud.



I'd prefer not to get involved in personal spats. I'll sit this one out. 

PS. Nice thread tho. Awesome information here.


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I'd prefer not to get involved in personal spats. I'll sit this one out.
> 
> PS. Nice thread tho. Awesome information here.


great, I just tagged mother Teresa.


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> great, I just tagged mother Teresa.





@SvenSvensonov , @Armstrong --- why is our brother @Genesis making fun of me ? I thought he was a drinking buddy after that one time we went with @Armstrong to that bunny ranch somewhere in the southwest. Sigh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @SvenSvensonov , @Armstrong --- why is our brother @Genesis making fun of me ? I thought he was a drinking buddy after that one time we went with @Armstrong to that bunny ranch somewhere in the southwest. Sigh.



I wouldn't go to the Ranch, I like my mellows filled with what God intended, and not pumped full of chemicals, just organic, no GMO. 

As to making fun of you, that's how people talk, being from Jersey you should know that. Drinking? I drink to relax, not to take on more, and no offense, but XOXO is for chicks and the French.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Genesis said:


> I don't think we need so many LHDs, I also don't think America needs that many in the future either.
> 
> My reasoning is, when we match the US, we still won't be the US today, because there isn't a second US today, but there will be with China in the future.
> 
> So at best US and China divides the world in two and we both get half. So US' global strike will be much reduced, and our need will also never match the US' needs today.



Yes I agree in part with you hun. If we look at the broader picture, US is separated from the Eurasian landmass (& Africa) by the two biggest oceans, while China is different, hence the needs of naval capabilities are very different. And as aero-space techs evolves, as fragmentation on the Eurasian landmass continues to reduce, China's security dependence on navy wouldn't be as heavy as that of the US.

However I wouldn't undermine amphib capabilities in reinforcing air-land battles, though large scale Normandy or Incheon type of amphib warefare is not likely to happen again, these lessons may give future battle-field commanders more rooms of imagination in designing their game plans, more options on the table would be helpful. Also, with advancement of aero-space tech (like STVOL, smaller drones), other than traditional amphib warfare, LHA can carry out a lot of other operations like ASW, AAW, anit-terror warfare, and humanitarian operations, very flexible. So I think PLAN needs more amphib ships, like LHD or LHA. The required overall capability would be as big as that of US though, I say around half of that is adequate.


----------



## jhungary

Genesis said:


> Other people are selling? At our price and quality? Or at all? Or at that quantity? Find them. You can't because there is no other place. That's like saying because Walmart sells crap and non essential things, if they disappear overnight everything is cool.
> 
> The West or anyone else doesn't have enough capital to build another China, China has HSR, other countries doesn't, seems like it doesn't matter, but it frees up other tracks for cheaper and faster transport cost. China has a huge and growing domestic market, and factories bigger than cities, how are you going to find the workers, the management staff, and on that scale.
> 
> Japanese TV are not made with just Japanese parts, it's more like you won't have a TV, this is ridicules.



dude, you are talking about best price, it may work if we are talking about Philippine or Vietnam, but out here in the west, or the so called "CANADA" you said you lived in, paying another 100 bucks for a TV that did not make in China is totally affordable, and people with brand and country loyalty did do that.

Same goes to the electronic/component that built the TVs. If a Japanese Maker does not source those part in China, are they then have no where to turn??

If you have some sort of basic economy sense (Taken a class in Uni or something) you would know, in this market, current market, *EVERYTHING IS REPLACEABLE*. If the TV maker in Japan or South Korea cannot source item in China to build their TV they would be moving on to Vietnam or Thailand, in fact, this is already happening.

On the other hand, what good of a market for China will be if they try to hold the world hostage by not import or export any Chinese goods or Service?? Can you honestly answer me that??

Plus I don't know where this HSR is coming from, HSR only do improve internal movement it would not work if you have to cross an ocean. And the west does not need to invest in other third world country to do their infrastructure, China is already doing it for the West, the moment Chinese keep building roadway and railway and port and service hub, they are building infrastructure for the world to use, or you seriously think building a port in Sri Lanka would only allow Chinese using those port??




> Is this for real right now, do you want to be the president that tells Apple and all the other luxury brands that they are now officially not going to meet the target. All companies must continue to grow, at least on paper, that's capitalism, if you project your future as steady, your stock is done and last time I checked, that's important.
> 
> The world could be without China in 1990s? Is this for real right now, this is 2015, are you going to ask Facebook to give back 10.2% and see if Facebook survives?
> 
> China was nothing then, but it's something now, the pie got bigger, and it can never shrink, if it shrinks the whole system falls apart. America almost collapsed due to a few housing bubbles, and now you want to take the second largest economy out of the WORLD. You know what the world's trade value is to the US, 100%. The US won't be reduced to 0, but it will be greatly reduced.



As I said before, World is doing fine without the Chinese market before the Chinese boom. And the world will continue to do fine without the Chinese Market if push come to shove.

Yes, Chinese market is the easiest and the biggest, hence businessman always goes where the money is, i suppose the president of Apple or Facebook will sigh about losing the Chinese market if the market did become Hostile, but would that spell doom of their business?

Yes, people are greedy in nature and people want to earn the most there are to earn and Chinese market currently suit this purpose, but say if Chinese government now raise taxes on import and request those country to do business with them to paid tribute or join their alliance, would you think the West would simply say (Yeah, we need to earn that 2 trillions dollars a year more so we need to do that. Even tho the number actually gone down by hostile trading environment)

* 
The moment Chinese market cease to be profitable for Western Company, they will move out*, take no but or if about that, businessman always look at money, not look at friendship. And that's why you can't use trade as a weapon.



> There are trillions of foreign dollars in China, are you just going to tell all the investors, thanks for playing, maybe next time.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know why I took the 5 minutes it took to respond, but you don't say nothing, you say ridicules things.
> 
> Ask any credible economist, or other members on this forum, if they agree with you, I'll concede.
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 @SvenSvensonov @Echo_419 @LeveragedBuyout @Lord Zen



what forex comes into play with this??

Forex only there to stabilise an economy, that mean you have a more potent and stable economy to deal with, so when a company bough stuff in China, they will not get air instead of item, and also when people are selling stuff to China, they will get 80 dollars for that 80 dollars, instead of 70 or 60 of a dollar in one day (Look at The current Russian Situation)

Otherwise you are saying if the world stop selling to China, then Chinese will not release that Forex to stabilise the world market?? Then the west would simply withhold RMB and pump the inflation so the Forex Chinese holding would worth next to nothing. Again, all economic decision are dual direction, not just you said you would do that and the other did not have a countermeasure....


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> I wouldn't go to the Ranch, I like my mellows filled with what God intended, and not pumped full of chemicals, just organic, no GMO.
> 
> As to making fun of you, that's how people talk, being from Jersey you should know that. Drinking? I drink to relax, not to take on more, and no offense, but XOXO is for chicks and the French.



hahahahahaha! oh Gen, you know how to make me laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Genesis said:


> I wouldn't go to the Ranch, I like my mellows filled with what God intended, and not pumped full of chemicals, just organic, no GMO.
> 
> As to making fun of you, that's how people talk, being from Jersey you should know that. Drinking? I drink to relax, not to take on more, and no offense, but XOXO is for chicks and the French.



who is in ur avatar?


----------



## Genesis

jhungary said:


> Plus I don't know where this HSR is coming from, HSR only do improve internal movement it would not work if you have to cross an ocean. And the west does not need to invest in other third world country to do their infrastructure, China is already doing it for the West, the moment Chinese keep building roadway and railway and port and service hub, they are building infrastructure for the world to use, or you seriously think building a port in Sri Lanka would only allow Chinese using those port??
> 
> 
> what forex comes into play with this??
> 
> Forex only there to stabilise an economy, that mean you have a more potent and stable economy to deal with, so when a company bough stuff in China, they will not get air instead of item, and also when people are selling stuff to China, they will get 80 dollars for that 80 dollars, instead of 70 or 60 of a dollar in one day (Look at The current Russian Situation)
> 
> Otherwise you are saying if the world stop selling to China, then Chinese will not release that Forex to stabilise the world market?? Then the west would simply withhold RMB and pump the inflation so the Forex Chinese holding would worth next to nothing. Again, all economic decision are dual direction, not just you said you would do that and the other did not have a countermeasure....



wow, no words, seriously, do you ever argue on point. I have debated with other members before, so I know it's not me, well, since this is a two person conversation, I'll leave the math to you.

We're done here, I know exactly where this is headed.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> hahahahahaha! oh Gen, you know how to make me laugh.



What's so funny, you don't support organic? I go to farmers market exclusively, the freshness, the perkiness, the quality is unmatched, oh and fruits are nice too.



truthseeker2010 said:


> who is in ur avatar?


The truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Genesis said:


> Other people are selling? At our price and quality? Or at all? Or at that quantity? Find them. You can't because there is no other place. That's like saying because Walmart sells crap and non essential things, if they disappear overnight everything is cool.
> 
> The West or anyone else doesn't have enough capital to build another China, China has HSR, other countries doesn't, seems like it doesn't matter, but it frees up other tracks for cheaper and faster transport cost. China has a huge and growing domestic market, and factories bigger than cities, how are you going to find the workers, the management staff, and on that scale.
> 
> Japanese TV are not made with just Japanese parts, it's more like you won't have a TV, this is ridicules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for real right now, do you want to be the president that tells Apple and all the other luxury brands that they are now officially not going to meet the target. All companies must continue to grow, at least on paper, that's capitalism, if you project your future as steady, your stock is done and last time I checked, that's important.
> 
> The world could be without China in 1990s? Is this for real right now, this is 2015, are you going to ask Facebook to give back 10.2% and see if Facebook survives?
> 
> China was nothing then, but it's something now, the pie got bigger, and it can never shrink, if it shrinks the whole system falls apart. America almost collapsed due to a few housing bubbles, and now you want to take the second largest economy out of the WORLD. You know what the world's trade value is to the US, 100%. The US won't be reduced to 0, but it will be greatly reduced.
> 
> 
> There are trillions of foreign dollars in China, are you just going to tell all the investors, thanks for playing, maybe next time.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know why I took the 5 minutes it took to respond, but you don't say nothing, you say ridicules things.
> 
> Ask any credible economist, or other members on this forum, if they agree with you, I'll concede.
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 @SvenSvensonov @Echo_419 @LeveragedBuyout @Lord Zen



Simple thing is the West & China are not like the USSR & West,they are just to connected to play sanction sanction.any such sanction will damage both the West & China equally (yes i am being diplomatic here) & will push the world economy back into recession for decades to come & that's the reason why it won't ever happen.so no point in discussing what's never gonna happen


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> The truth.







Genesis said:


> What's so funny, you don't support organic? I go to farmers market exclusively, the freshness, the perkiness, the quality is unmatched, oh and fruits are nice too.



I'm not picky, i ...eat whatever. LOL.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Shotgunner51 said:


>



I like LPDs instead of Destroyers/Cruisers and Frigates.


----------



## Echo_419

jhungary said:


> dude, you are talking about best price, it may work if we are talking about Philippine or Vietnam, but out here in the west, or the so called "CANADA" you said you lived in, paying another 100 bucks for a TV that did not make in China is totally affordable, and people with brand and country loyalty did do that.
> 
> Same goes to the electronic/component that built the TVs. If a Japanese Maker does not source those part in China, are they then have no where to turn??
> 
> If you have some sort of basic economy sense (Taken a class in Uni or something) you would know, in this market, current market, *EVERYTHING IS REPLACEABLE*. If the TV maker in Japan or South Korea cannot source item in China to build their TV they would be moving on to Vietnam or Thailand, in fact, this is already happening.
> 
> On the other hand, what good of a market for China will be if they try to hold the world hostage by not import or export any Chinese goods or Service?? Can you honestly answer me that??
> 
> Plus I don't know where this HSR is coming from, HSR only do improve internal movement it would not work if you have to cross an ocean. And the west does not need to invest in other third world country to do their infrastructure, China is already doing it for the West, the moment Chinese keep building roadway and railway and port and service hub, they are building infrastructure for the world to use, or you seriously think building a port in Sri Lanka would only allow Chinese using those port??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, World is doing fine without the Chinese market before the Chinese boom. And the world will continue to do fine without the Chinese Market if push come to shove.
> 
> Yes, Chinese market is the easiest and the biggest, hence businessman always goes where the money is, i suppose the president of Apple or Facebook will sigh about losing the Chinese market if the market did become Hostile, but would that spell doom of their business?
> 
> Yes, people are greedy in nature and people want to earn the most there are to earn and Chinese market currently suit this purpose, but say if Chinese government now raise taxes on import and request those country to do business with them to paid tribute or join their alliance, would you think the West would simply say (Yeah, we need to earn that 2 trillions dollars a year more so we need to do that. Even tho the number actually gone down by hostile trading environment)
> 
> *
> The moment Chinese market cease to be profitable for Western Company, they will move out*, take no but or if about that, businessman always look at money, not look at friendship. And that's why you can't use trade as a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> what forex comes into play with this??
> 
> Forex only there to stabilise an economy, that mean you have a more potent and stable economy to deal with, so when a company bough stuff in China, they will not get air instead of item, and also when people are selling stuff to China, they will get 80 dollars for that 80 dollars, instead of 70 or 60 of a dollar in one day (Look at The current Russian Situation)
> 
> Otherwise you are saying if the world stop selling to China, then Chinese will not release that Forex to stabilise the world market?? Then the west would simply withhold RMB and pump the inflation so the Forex Chinese holding would worth next to nothing. Again, all economic decision are dual direction, not just you said you would do that and the other did not have a countermeasure....



I agree with your point that if China stops selling the world will not stop though it will surely go in recession for sometime (that includes China too)


----------



## Aepsilons

black-hawk_101 said:


> I like LPDs instead of Destroyers/Cruisers and Frigates.



True, true. That and LPDs can be easily fitted with ASROCs, ASMs, AAMs quite easily. Its a beautiful , adaptive platform. 



Shotgunner51 said:


>




Love the Type 071s buddy !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I'm not picky, i ...eat whatever. LOL.



Wise, never be picky, good for your health. Though I must say I like a good honey dew, it's just the right size, and has the right amount of sweetness, if you pick the right one, otherwise, watch out. 

I feel we have branched from a purely fruits discussion, but we can always go back on topic and talk the lemons that appear on this thread if you wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Nihonjin1051 said:


> True, true. That and LPDs can be easily fitted with ASROCs, ASMs, AAMs quite easily. Its a beautiful , adaptive platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Type 071s buddy !



The 22DDH Izumo is impressive! The ROKN's LPX is also very nice.
Don't have anything with PLAN's 081 yet, hopefully it can come up asap.
And since JMSDF and ROKN can access to F35C, either PLAN will work on STVOL or let its LHD/LHA fleet just focus on traditional amphib warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Shotgunner51 said:


> The 22DDH Izumo is impressive! The ROKN's LPX is also very nice.
> Don't have anything with PLAN's 081 yet, hopefully it can come up asap.
> And since JMSDF and ROKN can access to F35C, either PLAN will work on STVOL or let its LHD/LHA fleet just focus on traditional amphib warfare.


we have no officers to man these beasts, it's already stretching the PLAN to the limit with the amount of new tech we are introducing to the fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Echo_419 said:


> I agree with your point that if China stops selling the world will not stop though it will surely go in recession for sometime (that includes China too)



In deed, as I said, Chinese market is currently the biggest one out there. And we in the west can make A LOT of money with it. And if suddenly said market ceased to be available to the west, of course there are going to be withdrawal effect from the West. As you simply taken out say 500 billions trade or whatever the figure today with China. And that drop would not be able to compensate "*IMMEDIATELY*" from other source.

But would that kill the market in the west? Well, let's just say the world is a lot bigger than China have to offer, and if Chinese think the world can do without Chinese market then I can only say the joke is on them. The market have a way to compensate itself, if you lose one supplier, that does not mean the end of the world, you simply go look for another supplier, and yes, that may set you back a bit money, and time, but eventually, the west would have and can get over it. And maybe China themselves can get over it too, I don't know, but the point being, you cannot use trade as a weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

jhungary said:


> In deed, as I said, Chinese market is currently the biggest one out there. And we in the west can make A LOT of money with it. And if suddenly said market ceased to be available to the west, of course there are going to be withdrawal effect from the West. As you simply taken out say 500 billions trade or whatever the figure today with China. And that drop would not be able to compensate "*IMMEDIATELY*" from other source.
> 
> But would that kill the market in the west? Well, let's just say the world is a lot bigger than China have to offer, and if Chinese think the world can do without Chinese market then I can only say the joke is on them. The market have a way to compensate itself, if you lose one supplier, that does not mean the end of the world, you simply go look for another supplier, and yes, that may set you back a bit money, and time, but eventually, the west would have and can get over it. And maybe China themselves can get over it too, I don't know, but the point being, you cannot use trade as a weapon.



I agree the Chinese would shoot themselves in the head while trying to kill the West by using trade as a weapon


----------



## jhungary

Genesis said:


> wow, no words, seriously, do you ever argue on point. I have debated with other members before, so I know it's not me, well, since this is a two person conversation, I'll leave the math to you.



Quite convenient for you to retreat and discounted all my other point (even if you think the point you quote me is absurd)

Then what are you different from the like of @wanglaokan ? I thought you were better than this, but quite obliviously, I was wrong.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Genesis said:


> we have no officers to man these beasts, it's already stretching the PLAN to the limit with the amount of new tech we are introducing to the fleet.



You are right hun!


----------



## Genesis

jhungary said:


> Quite convenient for you to retreat and discounted all my other point (even if you think the point you quote me is absurd)
> 
> Then what are you different from the like of @wanglaokan ? I thought you were better than this, but quite obliviously, I was wrong.



you want to do this, fine. Your funeral.



jhungary said:


> dude, you are talking about best price, it may work if we are talking about Philippine or Vietnam, but out here in the west, or the so called "CANADA" you said you lived in, paying another 100 bucks for a TV that did not make in China is totally affordable, and people with brand and country loyalty did do that.
> 
> Same goes to the electronic/component that built the TVs. If a Japanese Maker does not source those part in China, are they then have no where to turn??



In 2013, China produced 779 million metric tons, almost half of the world's steel. That be gone.

In 2013, China produced 22 million cars, more than a quarter of all cars.

That's only two, tell me, how are you going to replace all of that within a few years, do you know how long it takes, how much capital it needs, how much policy change and how impossible it is to do this.

You mentioned Philippines and Vietnam before, Philippines is a US ally, you like to use business is business, why isn't Philippines the center of manufacturing then. Oh right, they can't do it. Don't take my words for it. See the facts yourself. Compare Filipino industry to China's.



> If you have some sort of basic economy sense (Taken a class in Uni or something) you would know, in this market, current market, *EVERYTHING IS REPLACEABLE*. If the TV maker in Japan or South Korea cannot source item in China to build their TV they would be moving on to Vietnam or Thailand, in fact, this is already happening.



China is both Japan and Korea's biggest trade partner, guess what was sold there. What you don't seem to get is just because something seems replaceable, doesn't mean it can be done fast, or in this case at all.

What you don't seem to get, and you said you owned factories, and you say this.

You don't even know the basics of if the supply changes, there are many variables that can greatly alter one's effectiveness, like late delivery, quality, price and more.




> On the other hand, what good of a market for China will be if they try to hold the world hostage by not import or export any Chinese goods or Service?? Can you honestly answer me that??



You are the one that suggest US can cut off Chinese trade routes, I never said it. You can check. China can destroy the world with our nukes, doesn't make it a good idea.



> Plus I don't know where this HSR is coming from, HSR only do improve internal movement it would not work if you have to cross an ocean. And the west does not need to invest in other third world country to do their infrastructure, China is already doing it for the West, the moment Chinese keep building roadway and railway and port and service hub, they are building infrastructure for the world to use, or you seriously think building a port in Sri Lanka would only allow Chinese using those port??



Get back to me on this when you understand what I'm saying here.




> As I said before, World is doing fine without the Chinese market before the Chinese boom. And the world will continue to do fine without the Chinese Market if push come to shove.



I was fine, before my paychecks for the last two years came over the last two years, but if you take that amount away and leave me with no job then I be living on the street.

China has investments from other countries and has made money for other countries, each year Audi takes into account China sales, if those disappear, what do you think happens to Audi's stock.

If that was the case, US only came into existence some 300 years ago, would you say taking the US out is ok, or do you have to be the US or #1 economy to matter. 




> Yes, Chinese market is the easiest and the biggest, hence businessman always goes where the money is, i suppose the president of Apple or Facebook will sigh about losing the Chinese market if the market did become Hostile, but would that spell doom of their business?


You tell me, China is the biggest market for Apple, would that take down Apple.

I don't understand, what's so hard about this, you take away even a bit of their business and their stock tumbles, you take away a major source and you think they are going to be fine?

Facebook will be fine because they were never in China, though that advertising revenue will be greatly reduced because their customers do business with China and in China.



> Yes, people are greedy in nature and people want to earn the most there are to earn and Chinese market currently suit this purpose, but say if Chinese government now raise taxes on import and request those country to do business with them to paid tribute or join their alliance, would you think the West would simply say (Yeah, we need to earn that 2 trillions dollars a year more so we need to do that. Even tho the number actually gone down by hostile trading environment)



You are telling me to take a class with logic like this, is this happening right now. We are grown adults, nobody's going to go crazy like that.



> *
> The moment Chinese market cease to be profitable for Western Company, they will move out*, take no but or if about that, businessman always look at money, not look at friendship. And that's why you can't use trade as a weapon.



That day is 40 years ago, are you working on a time machine yet?



> what forex comes into play with this??
> 
> Forex only there to stabilise an economy, that mean you have a more potent and stable economy to deal with, so when a company bough stuff in China, they will not get air instead of item, and also when people are selling stuff to China, they will get 80 dollars for that 80 dollars, instead of 70 or 60 of a dollar in one day (Look at The current Russian Situation)
> 
> Otherwise you are saying if the world stop selling to China, then Chinese will not release that Forex to stabilise the world market?? Then the west would simply withhold RMB and pump the inflation so the Forex Chinese holding would worth next to nothing. Again, all economic decision are dual direction, not just you said you would do that and the other did not have a countermeasure....



Again, let me know when you understand my point here, cause this is neither here nor there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Genesis said:


> you want to do this, fine. Your funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013, China produced 779 million metric tons, almost half of the world's steel. That be gone.
> 
> In 2013, China produced 22 million cars, more than a quarter of all cars.
> 
> 
> That's only two, tell me, how are you going to replace all of that within a few years, do you know how long it takes, how much capital it needs, how much policy change and how impossible it is to do this.



Was going to go as I have to leave for 7:09 train, but I will do what I can.

Lemme ask you this, how many of those steel and car made in China are for domestic consumption?



> You mentioned Philippines and Vietnam before, Philippines is a US ally, you like to use business is business, why isn't Philippines the center of manufacturing then. Oh right, they can't do it. Don't take my words for it. See the facts yourself. Compare Filipino industry to China's.



You seems to forget the situation we are talking about is, we cannot use trade as a weapon, currently what is the reason we have to move when Chinese is all the money there are to made? What I am, and we are talking about is, IF CHINA SHUT ITS MARKET. Then can the west look elsewhere??

Or are you saying Vietnam and Phillippine are SO UNDEVELOPABLE that no one can set up factory and make stuff there??






> China is both Japan and Korea's biggest trade partner, guess what was sold there. What you don't seem to get is just because something seems replaceable, doesn't mean it can be done fast, or in this case at all.



I never said it have to be fast, but just saying is it doable, and indeed China is the top trading partner for Japan and Korea, but can you care to look at the value with regard to Japan and Korea trade with the world?

Again the situation as per now is good, but again we are talking about if China use trade as a weapon, so you are saying the world either trade with China or nobody or group of body can take its place? lol



> What you don't seem to get, and you said you owned factories, and you say this.
> 
> You don't even know the basics of if the supply changes, there are many variables that can greatly alter one's effectiveness, like late delivery, quality, price and more.



Them can you please name me one example that a MNC got done in purely for chaning supplier and late delivery?

Do you remember the HDD shortage during Thailand flood, the supplies of HDD got heavily disrupted by the flood, did Seagate and Western digital gone out of business because of the 1 year disruption due to the flood?

Mate, have you heard of the term, parallel import, mirror production and surplusing?




> You are the one that suggest US can cut off Chinese trade routes, I never said it. You can check. China can destroy the world with our nukes, doesn't make it a good idea.



Lol I did not say US can cut Chinese trade route, i said if China decided to use trade as a weapon and imposing condition on trade, the world would simply move away from China, i said nothing about cut China trade route, did you mistook me for somebody?




> Get back to me on this when you understand what I'm saying here.



When I say i do not understand what is the connection, that mean i do not understand what is the connection, i will not suddenly understand that by you saying get back to me when I understand lol



> I was fine, before my paychecks for the last two years came over the last two years, but if you take that amount away and leave me with no job then I be living on the street.



Again will a company go bust simply becuase they take away the profit they make in China? Lol you have to think really hard about that.

That would probably be the case if that company only do business in China, then they deserved to go bust.

What you are saying js arrogant at best and idiotic on the far end of a scale, you were saying company have to continue conduct business in China even after the the profits goes away lol? At one point China will lose it s competitiveness just like US used to be and Japan used to be..



> China has investments from other countries and has made money for other countries, each year Audi takes into account China sales, if those disappear, what do you think happens to Audi's stock.
> 
> You tell me, China is the biggest market for Apple, would that take down Apple.
> 
> I don't understand, what's so hard about this, you take away even a bit of their business and their stock tumbles, you take away a major source and you think they are going to be fine?
> 
> Facebook will be fine because they were never in China, though that advertising revenue will be greatly reduced because their customers do business with China and in China.



lol you tell me

What you assume is Apple will keep making 200 millions iphone more for the Chinese market when they know they are going to lose the market. Or makong another millions car for China for the market that will not going to be there

If they are thqt stupid then yes, they will go bust.

In reality they will simply close their factory and let go of the worker (Mostly Chinese) they hire and save expense and move out completely.



> You are telling me to take a class with logic like this, is this happening right now. We are grown adults, nobody's going to go crazy like that.



Lool its not crazy, but that would be the reality if and when China uses trade as a weapon, or you simply assume we will throw down our arms and be in Chinese way?

If that is the case, then I wonder why they were not happen already? Chinese market is at it prime and there are no time better to blackmail the world if this is indeed possible.

For your comparsion, please do go look at Ukraine and Russian Trade and US and USSR trade for your answer.




> That day is 40 years ago, are you working on a time machine yet?



hmm, if you think China can keep their competitiveness edge forever, then I can only say good luck





> Again, let me know when you understand my point here, cause this is neither here nor there.



Then i can also say let me know when you speak spanish, that is a moot point.


----------



## Beast

Shotgunner51 said:


> The 22DDH Izumo is impressive! The ROKN's LPX is also very nice.
> Don't have anything with PLAN's 081 yet, hopefully it can come up asap.
> And since JMSDF and ROKN can access to F35C, either PLAN will work on STVOL or let its LHD/LHA fleet just focus on traditional amphib warfare.



Izumo is no LHD. Its basically a helo carrier. Most countries nowadays go for LHD becos its very flexible rather than just a flat top. Yes, Izumo can haul large number of helo but it cant transport troops and armour to support expedition forces.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Sino-French joint naval drill off the port of Toulon in the Mediterranean sea, 10th Feb 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war is peace

And who says china can't acess f-35c lol.

And who says china can't acess f-35c lol.


----------



## Aepsilons

Shotgunner51 said:


> Sino-French joint naval drill off the port of Toulon in the Mediterranean sea, 10th Feb 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 193541
> View attachment 193542





Impressive !!


----------



## j20blackdragon

Here are some more examples of things made in China.







China is an irreplaceable link in the global economic system. There will be consequences if you stop trade with China. Anyone that doesn't recognize these economic facts is either retarded or a troll. Maybe both?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Beast said:


> Izumo is no LHD. Its basically a helo carrier. Most countries nowadays go for LHD becos its very flexible rather than just a flat top. Yes, Izumo can haul large number of helo but it cant transport troops and armour to support expedition forces.



The Izumos are all-in-one. Can function as a helo carrier, can eventually function as a light carrier (for future F-35B variants; she can carry up to 28 aircraft, lol), can also function as a troop transport, can function as a destroyer (well, more like a Super Cruiser, lol) as offensive firepower can be easily installed; ASROCs, ASMs, AAMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> The Izumos are all-in-one. Can function as a helo carrier, can eventually function as a light carrier (for future F-35B variants; she can carry up to 28 aircraft, lol), can also function as a troop transport, can function as a destroyer (well, more like a Super Cruiser, lol) as offensive firepower can be easily installed; ASROCs, ASMs, AAMs.



But no *well deck*. Too bad. Your daddy won't let you build a well deck.


----------



## Aepsilons

j20blackdragon said:


> But no *well deck*. Too bad. Your daddy won't let you build a well deck.
> 
> View attachment 193724



Well decks are for LHD, the Izumo and Hyugas are not LHDs, they are Light Carriers. 

As for well decks, we have those in our Osumi LHD/ helo carriers:


----------



## j20blackdragon

The Ōsumi class was designed in the 90s and only 3 were built. How do you expect to get off your island and invade someone with just 3? How come Japan doesn't build a proper LHD like the Wasp class when you have all the technology to do so? Is it because your *daddy* said no?


----------



## Aepsilons

Who said we're going to invade anyone? We are for peace and stability !


----------



## j20blackdragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Who said we're going to invade anyone? We are for peace and stability !



China has a proper modern LPD with a well deck.






China has amphibious assault vehicles that can take a beach.











China has a real aircraft carrier. The hull is Ukrainian. Everything else is Chinese.






China has J-15.






China has the option of a navalized FC-31.






Just face the facts. Japan is stuck on an island and your daddy won't let you build what you need.


----------



## Aepsilons

Good for China !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Well decks are for LHD, the Izumo and Hyugas are not LHDs, they are Light Carriers.
> 
> As for well decks, we have those in our Osumi LHD/ helo carriers:


In today's world, I feel anything less than 200 billion dollars a year, you are essentially a supporting character.

Japan is powerful, but its role is very limited.

Light Carriers, sure, but most countries have more or less 20-50 4th gen fighters, and until F-35 comes on the scene, it really reduces the effectiveness of a light carrier.

LHD is good, but it's function isn't quite the same as a LPD, hence America has both, Japan needs at least triple it's spending to be an independent power. Well by that I mean what you are envisioning, able to take on missions by yourself.

At the moment only the US can do independent missions, it's really a 1% club, you need hundreds of billions a year, just to play.


Either way, I don't feel China needs the same, until we reach at least 20,000 per capita nominal, as living standard is far more important.


----------



## mike2000

j20blackdragon said:


> China has a proper modern LPD with a well deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has amphibious assault vehicles that can take a beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has a real aircraft carrier. The hull is Ukrainian. Everything else is Chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has J-15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has the option of a navalized FC-31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just face the facts. Japan is stuck on an island and your daddy won't let you build what you need.



LOOOL you are the most powerful country in the world MIGHTY DRAGON. seem like you are the chinese version of my good friend *niceguy*



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Good for China !



I like your compusure Nohonji san. Im sure if it was any other members on here, this thread would have turned in a troll fest by now.lool 1 of a kind u.


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

Genesis said:


> Other people are selling? At our price and quality? Or at all? Or at that quantity? Find them. You can't because there is no other place. That's like saying because Walmart sells crap and non essential things, if they disappear overnight everything is cool.
> 
> The West or anyone else doesn't have enough capital to build another China, China has HSR, other countries doesn't, seems like it doesn't matter, but it frees up other tracks for cheaper and faster transport cost. China has a huge and growing domestic market, and factories bigger than cities, how are you going to find the workers, the management staff, and on that scale.



I haven't really read the thread far back enough to understand what this argument is all about, but taking your post at face value:

1) Can the US survive without China? Yes. Our MNCs will simply relocate their manufacturing operations to other low-cost countries, or bring manufacturing back home (newly competitive with extremely low energy costs, increased robotics, and 3D printing). In addition, exports only comprise 14 percent of US GDP, and we run a severe trade deficit with China. In a sense, that means a disruption of trade with China would help our GDP from a purely mathematical point of view.

2) Does the US want China to collapse? Absolutely not, and there's a reason why the populists always call for China to be sanctioned for currency manipulation or IP theft, but the elites never do anything about it. That's because there is still a lot of money to be made by trading with China. As with #1, we could survive without China, but there is a difference between surviving and thriving. I choose thriving, thank you very much. Remember, we prefer to measure per capita GDP in PPP because it accounts for cost of living, and cheap imports from China reduce the cost of living. We might be able to pay more for more expensive alternatives, but the market has spoken: when given a choice, outside of a thin sliver of the elite, consumers prefer to pay less at a slight cost to quality, rather than pay more for higher quality. That's China's forte. If it weren't so, Japan would be the factory of the world, not China.

3) China is currently difficult to replace (i.e. why haven't we already moved manufacturing elsewhere?) for three reasons:

a) China has a disregard for human rights not found elsewhere. Chinese labor can be worked for longer, at lower wages, and at a scale that cannot be replicated. Good luck working Indonesian labor in the toxic conditions in which Chinese labor works, living in dorms so they can be summoned to the factor floor in a moment's notice. Not going to happen without riots. Incidentally, this is also the reason why manufacturing hasn't already transferred back to the US, since all of our other advantages (cheap energy, relatively good infrastructure, rule of law, proximity to the home market, etc.) would make us more attractive than China. But labor is a big issue, and until labor can be sufficiently replaced by robotics, it will remain China's ultimate weapon.

b) China has already built the manufacturing ecosystem (factories, suppliers, electrical grid, transport infrastructure) to make it an efficient manufacturing hub. The costs are sunk. To replicate this environment will take much investment and time. It can be done, but why spend the money if we have access to China?

c) China has a huge population and a huge economy in its own right, now. Why sacrifice the profits that this market can provide for the sake of non-allies (e.g. Vietnam) or resentful/non-dependable allies who won't even spend for their own defense (e.g. the Philippines)?

To the 30 years comment: no one knows what the world will look like in 30 years, so let's not waste time bragging about the size of our crystal balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

Genesis said:


> In today's world, I feel anything less than 200 billion dollars a year, you are essentially a supporting character.
> 
> Japan is powerful, but its role is very limited.
> 
> Light Carriers, sure, but most countries have more or less 20-50 4th gen fighters, and until F-35 comes on the scene, it really reduces the effectiveness of a light carrier.
> 
> LHD is good, but it's function isn't quite the same as a LPD, hence America has both, Japan needs at least triple it's spending to be an independent power. Well by that I mean what you are envisioning, able to take on missions by yourself.
> 
> At the moment only the US can do independent missions, it's really a 1% club, you need hundreds of billions a year, just to play.
> 
> 
> Either way, I don't feel China needs the same, until we reach at least 20,000 per capita nominal, as living standard is far more important.



Japan's helicopter carriers are worthless without AH-1Z, AV-8B, and F-35B. The US won't sell any of the aforementioned aircraft to Japan.


----------



## Aepsilons

j20blackdragon said:


> Japan's helicopter carriers are worthless without AH-1Z, AV-8B, and F-35B. The US won't sell any of the aforementioned aircraft to Japan.


----------



## jhungary

Genesis said:


> In today's world, I feel anything less than 200 billion dollars a year, you are essentially a supporting character.
> 
> Japan is powerful, but its role is very limited.
> 
> Light Carriers, sure, but most countries have more or less 20-50 4th gen fighters, and until F-35 comes on the scene, it really reduces the effectiveness of a light carrier.
> 
> LHD is good, but it's function isn't quite the same as a LPD, hence America has both, Japan needs at least triple it's spending to be an independent power. Well by that I mean what you are envisioning, able to take on missions by yourself.
> 
> At the moment only the US can do independent missions, it's really a 1% club, you need hundreds of billions a year, just to play.
> 
> 
> Either way, I don't feel China needs the same, until we reach at least 20,000 per capita nominal, as living standard is far more important.



you talked as if you know well enough to know why country need LHA, LHD and LPD on a different account.

If you can tell me what is a LHD, LPD and LHA, then you would know why the JMSDF only have LSD/LST and LHA (The one they called DD)


----------



## Pangu

It would be more interesting to discuss why does the navy developed the way it does, then to compare ship ot ship, weapons to weapons. Certainly, objectively speaking, in no way can our PLAN compare to the JMDF right now. 

What is exciting is every up & coming nations are developing their navy, the Indians, the Indonesians, etc, partcularly they are Asian nations. What is the trajectory of Asian naval developement & it's influence in regional & global geopolitics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Genesis said:


> In today's world, I feel anything less than 200 billion dollars a year, you are essentially a supporting character.
> 
> Japan is powerful, but its role is very limited.
> 
> Light Carriers, sure, but most countries have more or less 20-50 4th gen fighters, and until F-35 comes on the scene, it really reduces the effectiveness of a light carrier.
> 
> LHD is good, but it's function isn't quite the same as a LPD, hence America has both, Japan needs at least triple it's spending to be an independent power. Well by that I mean what you are envisioning, able to take on missions by yourself.
> 
> At the moment only the US can do independent missions, it's really a 1% club, you need hundreds of billions a year, just to play.
> 
> 
> Either way, I don't feel China needs the same, until we reach at least 20,000 per capita nominal, as living standard is far more important.



Japan does not have an interventionist policy nor do we have multitude of overseas bases. We have no design to play a role of 'global police' or such. It does not serve our interest to commit such resources --- nevertheless, the size of our navy is proportional to our maritime domain. Japan is a vast Archipelago --- We have over 6,500 islands (all but 400 are inhabited), we have a vast maritime area of 4,479,358 square miles ! Hence we will, naturally, have a sizeable navy.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Japan is a paper tiger. The primary weakness of the JMSDF is lack of offensive power. Surface ships look good on paper but have no Tomahawk. Helicopter carriers look impressive but have no offensive attack aircraft of any kind. Diesel-electric submarines are slow and have limited range. Japan has no nuclear submarine program at all. You can't win a war with defense only. Thus the JMSDF is nothing more than a support navy for daddy USN.


----------



## jhungary

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Japan does not have an interventionist policy nor do we have multitude of overseas bases. We have no design to play a role of 'global police' or such. It does not serve our interest to commit such resources --- nevertheless, the size of our navy is proportional to our maritime domain. Japan is a vast Archipelago --- We have over 6,500 islands (all but 400 are inhabited), we have a vast maritime area of 4,479,358 square miles ! Hence we will, naturally, have a sizeable navy.



The Reason why JMSDF used Izumo is becuase they play them like a logistic and C2 ship. Where as japanese pacifist stance would preclude JMSDF in any offejsive operation, why would the Izumo need a well deck?

In case of a war, Izumo or the like will he tasked with interdiction mission and support and reinforcement action, JMSDF dont need over-the-horitzon troop deployment capability, i mean they are not gonna need that to assault their own island. What the japanese uses for Izumo would just be sending a quick reaction force over the trouble area and uses their helicopter to resupply beseiged garrison.

While as PLAN have a different set of goal, their point heing global power projection and they would need OTH ability to assault an enemy island far away (thats to project power) and for that they qould jeed a full fledge LPD for their job.

There are not much of a point getting a LHD or LHA class ship unless you have naval interdiction ability, alas a fleet carrier


----------



## Beast

jhungary said:


> While as PLAN have a different set of goal, their point heing global power projection and they would need OTH ability to assault an enemy island far away (thats to project power) and for that they qould jeed a full fledge LPD for their job.
> 
> There are not much of a point getting a LHD or LHA class ship unless you have naval interdiction ability, alas a fleet carrier



Not necessary. That will depend on the war scenario and type of enemies you engage. If for example , you are going to land a battalion to take out Somalia insurgent holding your hostage. Do you really need a CV or 1-2 LHD supported by DDG pack with LRSM? This kind of low intensity warfare do not need massive firepower CV provided to get the job done.


----------



## jhungary

Beast said:


> Not necessary. That will depend on the war scenario and type of enemies you engage. If for example , you are going to land a battalion to take out Somalia insurgent holding your hostage. Do you really need a CV or 1-2 LHD supported by DDG pack with LRSM? This kind of low intensity warfare do not need massive firepower CV provided to get the job done.



Well, i am talking about all possibility, not just a shoot and scoop missions...

PLAN have plan for all ops, hence they may require a LHD or LPD, that does not mean they do need it for everything.

But on the other hand JMSDF mission is to secure their own soil, since there are no force projection involved, they dont need OTH assault capabilities, then why would they get a LHD?


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I haven't really read the thread far back enough to understand what this argument is all about, but taking your post at face value:
> 
> 1) Can the US survive without China? Yes. Our MNCs will simply relocate their manufacturing operations to other low-cost countries, or bring manufacturing back home (newly competitive with extremely low energy costs, increased robotics, and 3D printing). In addition, exports only comprise 14 percent of US GDP, and we run a severe trade deficit with China. In a sense, that means a disruption of trade with China would help our GDP from a purely mathematical point of view.
> 
> 2) Does the US want China to collapse? Absolutely not, and there's a reason why the populists always call for China to be sanctioned for currency manipulation or IP theft, but the elites never do anything about it. That's because there is still a lot of money to be made by trading with China. As with #1, we could survive without China, but there is a difference between surviving and thriving. I choose thriving, thank you very much. Remember, we prefer to measure per capita GDP in PPP because it accounts for cost of living, and cheap imports from China reduce the cost of living. We might be able to pay more for more expensive alternatives, but the market has spoken: when given a choice, outside of a thin sliver of the elite, consumers prefer to pay less at a slight cost to quality, rather than pay more for higher quality. That's China's forte. If it weren't so, Japan would be the factory of the world, not China.
> 
> 3) China is currently difficult to replace (i.e. why haven't we already moved manufacturing elsewhere?) for three reasons:
> 
> a) China has a disregard for human rights not found elsewhere. Chinese labor can be worked for longer, at lower wages, and at a scale that cannot be replicated. Good luck working Indonesian labor in the toxic conditions in which Chinese labor works, living in dorms so they can be summoned to the factor floor in a moment's notice. Not going to happen without riots. Incidentally, this is also the reason why manufacturing hasn't already transferred back to the US, since all of our other advantages (cheap energy, relatively good infrastructure, rule of law, proximity to the home market, etc.) would make us more attractive than China. But labor is a big issue, and until labor can be sufficiently replaced by robotics, it will remain China's ultimate weapon.
> 
> b) China has already built the manufacturing ecosystem (factories, suppliers, electrical grid, transport infrastructure) to make it an efficient manufacturing hub. The costs are sunk. To replicate this environment will take much investment and time. It can be done, but why spend the money if we have access to China?
> 
> c) China has a huge population and a huge economy in its own right, now. Why sacrifice the profits that this market can provide for the sake of non-allies (e.g. Vietnam) or resentful/non-dependable allies who won't even spend for their own defense (e.g. the Philippines)?
> 
> To the 30 years comment: no one knows what the world will look like in 30 years, so let's not waste time bragging about the size of our crystal balls.


The US and other countries companies cannot just get out of China like that. Not only because of the ecosystem, potential market and the low cost but also because of the skills that are in China. Most of the lower end manufactures for export like those making t-shirts and handbags or doing assembly work have already left. But the more skilled work involving electronics and heavy machinery just can't pick up their things and leave. Where are they going to go ? Neither India or ASEAN at this point have the skilled labor force that is needed for the higher end production that China is doing.

The working conditions in China is no better or worse than in other developing nations like Indonesia or Vietnam. So singling out China for bad working conditions is either dishonest or you are just ignorent about the facts. And factory workers in China make more money than most of their counterparts in ASEAN and India.

You are also maybe unaware of the fact that China has the highest growth rate in the world in terms of the use of 3D printing and automation in production. The manufacturing industry in China is going through thorough changes. Your idea's about China being just a off shore base for cheap labor is outdated.

And the idea that China the world's largest trading nation, the world's largest manufacturer, the world's largest exporter, the world's largest economy by PPP, the second largest economy by nominal exchange rate and the world's second largest importer can just be cut out of the global economy without consequences is just ludacris. You can't cut China out of the global economy just like you can't cut Japan, Europe or the US out of the world economy.

And manufacturing going back to the US ? If companies are going to leave China over cost are they then going to go to the US with even higher costs ? The cheap energy (fracking) is a scam another bubble like the dotcoms of the 1990's. Why ? Because there is no profits in fracking.

Shale Drillers Feast on Junk Debt to Stay on Treadmill - Bloomberg Business

And remenber this is when oil prices was over $100 a barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

BigDaddyWatch said:


> But the more skilled work involving electronics and heavy machinery *just can't pick up their things and leave*. Where are they going to go ? Neither India or ASEAN *at this point* have the skilled labor force that is needed for the higher end production that China is doing.



Tell me, how did China end up manufacturing these items in the first place?



BigDaddyWatch said:


> The working conditions in China is no better or worse than in other developing nations like Indonesia or Vietnam. So singling out China for bad working conditions is either dishonest or you are just ignorent about the facts. And factory workers in China make more money than most of their counterparts in ASEAN and India.



Agreed, the working conditions in Indonesia and Vietnam are likely to be just as bad as those in China. The difference, as I pointed out, is the scale. And as you have already observed, China is no longer the low-cost option, at least from the labor perspective. 

https://www.bnymellon.com/_global-a...anufacturing-the-end-of-chinas-golden-age.pdf









BigDaddyWatch said:


> You are also maybe unaware of the fact that China has the highest growth rate in the world in terms of the use of 3D printing and automation in production. The manufacturing industry in China is going through thorough changes. Your idea's about China being just a off shore base for cheap labor is outdated.



Why would an American MNC choose to 3D print its products in China and then ship them back to the US, when it could 3D print those products in the US? You have yet to explain this.



BigDaddyWatch said:


> And the idea that China the world's largest trading nation, the world's largest manufacturer, the world's largest exporter, the world's largest economy by PPP, the second largest economy by nominal exchange rate and the world's second largest importer *can just be cut out of the global economy without consequences* is just ludacris. You can't cut China out of the global economy just like you can't cut Japan, Europe or the US out of the world economy.



No one claimed that China can be cut out without consequences. Straw man arguments don't work with me.



BigDaddyWatch said:


> And manufacturing going back to the US ? If companies are going to leave China over cost are they then going to go to the US with even higher costs ?



From the same KPMG report:





On the contrary, it is you who have outdated views of the US, not the other way around:

bcg.perspectives - The Shifting Economics of Global Manufacturing






_Under Pressure. Several economies that traditionally have been regarded as low-cost manufacturing bases appear to be under pressure as a result of a combination of factors that have significantly eroded their cost advantages since 2004. For example, at the factory gate, China’s estimated manufacturing-cost advantage over the U.S. has shrunk to less than 5 percent. _
_



_

China is no longer the undisputed manufacturing champion. Congratulations! You've caught up to the US in manufacturing cost.

If MNCs continue to manufacture in China, it will be to satisfy China's domestic consumption, not for export. That means China will no longer be able to play its mercantilist games.

Have a look at this chart:






What this means is that by 2011 (the latest I could find), approximately 71% of the American trade deficit was due to American MNCs outsourcing production abroad, and then importing the products back to the US. That means that when MNCs see better alternatives for manufacturing, they will move away from China. Let's be clear about this: China doesn't control trade with the US, or have any leverage over trade with the US, because it is American MNCs that are responsible for the level of trade between China and the US. If American MNCs leave, Chinese companies are not positioned to fill the export void, because America is largely not exporting purely Chinese (made by Chinese company, soruced by Chinese company) products.




BigDaddyWatch said:


> The cheap energy (fracking) is a scam another bubble like the dotcoms of the 1990's. Why ? Because there is no profits in fracking.
> 
> Shale Drillers Feast on Junk Debt to Stay on Treadmill - Bloomberg Business
> 
> And remenber this is when oil prices was over $100 a barrel.



Even if we take your laughable claim that fracking is a scam at face value, let's not forget the bigger picture: oil prices have been decimated. So whatever cost advantage we've lost in fracking has been more than compensated by the fall in oil prices.

It's important to recognize reality, and realize that what has been will not necessarily always be, and China's golden age as factory of the world is coming to a close. China is already realigning its economy in recognition of this transition, so it's unclear why you are so defensive about this. I will give you the final word, since this discussion is OT to this thread.


----------



## 帅的一匹

j20blackdragon said:


> Japan is a paper tiger. The primary weakness of the JMSDF is lack of offensive power. Surface ships look good on paper but have no Tomahawk. Helicopter carriers look impressive but have no offensive attack aircraft of any kind. Diesel-electric submarines are slow and have limited range. Japan has no nuclear submarine program at all. You can't win a war with defense only. Thus the JMSDF is nothing more than a support navy for daddy USN.


it will change if USA unleash the chains. Japan can do much better without USA restriction. Japan can't defeat China only by navy, China has much stronger integrated fire power than Japan could image. that's that they always try to get USA involved to balance the inequity.

when China is strong, Japan can't pose threat to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

> Tell me, how did China end up manufacturing these items in the first place?



China began low end manufacturing for foreign companies in the 1980's and was able to move steadily up the value chain over the years. China has build up a wealth of experience, infrastructure and skills over the years. Those can't be replicated so easily. Especially when China today is moving beyond manufacturing for other companies and is beginning to build her own companies, brands and technology. China today is the world's second largest investor in R&D after the US. China is able to rapidly move up the value chain and do more higher end works not just for foreign companies but also for its own domestic brands. Over the years China has been able to acumulate foreign capital through trade surplusses, FDI, remittences, hot money inflows and the large pool of domestic savings. All this money has then been re-invested in infrastructure, education, science and technology over the past 3 decades. Other countries could do the same but likely not on the scale of China.



> Agreed, the working conditions in Indonesia and Vietnam are likely to be just as bad as those in China. The difference, as I pointed out, is the scale. And as you have already observed, China is no longer the low-cost option, at least from the labor perspective.
> 
> https://www.bnymellon.com/_global-a...anufacturing-the-end-of-chinas-golden-age.pdf
> 
> View attachment 193904



China is no longer competitive when it comes to labor cost so it has to compete in other ways like better infrastructure, extensive ecosystems, better educated and trained work force and automation. Also the use of new technologies like 3D printing. All this is to help of set the higher cost of labor and land and the stricter environmental laws. The lower end work for export will leave China but when it comes to the mid to higher end work China will remain competitive.



> Why would an American MNC choose to 3D print its products in China and then ship them back to the US, when it could 3D print those products in the US? You have yet to explain this.



One word cost. China is not yet as advanced as the US in 3D printing but both on scale and technology it is closing the gap. And when China comes close enough people will choose the lower costing Chinese goods over the more expensive American ones.



> From the same KPMG report:
> 
> View attachment 193905
> 
> On the contrary, it is you who have outdated views of the US, not the other way around:
> 
> bcg.perspectives - The Shifting Economics of Global Manufacturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Under Pressure. Several economies that traditionally have been regarded as low-cost manufacturing bases appear to be under pressure as a result of a combination of factors that have significantly eroded their cost advantages since 2004. For example, at the factory gate, China’s estimated manufacturing-cost advantage over the U.S. has shrunk to less than 5 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> China is no longer the undisputed manufacturing champion. Congratulations! You've caught up to the US in manufacturing cost.
> 
> If MNCs continue to manufacture in China, it will be to satisfy China's domestic consumption, not for export. That means China will no longer be able to play its mercantilist games.
> 
> Have a look at this chart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this means is that by 2011 (the latest I could find), approximately 71% of the American trade deficit was due to American MNCs outsourcing production abroad, and then importing the products back to the US. That means that when MNCs see better alternatives for manufacturing, they will move away from China. Let's be clear about this: China doesn't control trade with the US, or have any leverage over trade with the US, because it is American MNCs that are responsible for the level of trade between China and the US. If American MNCs leave, Chinese companies are not positioned to fill the export void, because America is largely not exporting purely Chinese (made by Chinese company, soruced by Chinese company) products.



So what ? MNC is only part of the picture. Overall US trade deficit remains high despite the fall in energy imports.



> Even if we take your laughable claim that fracking is a scam at face value, let's not forget the bigger picture: oil prices have been decimated. So whatever cost advantage we've lost in fracking has been more than compensated by the fall in oil prices.



That's not a advantage to the US alone because everyone else in the world is benefitting from the same low energy prices. But in the meantime the US has to grapple with a fracking industry that is losing more money by the day with these new low energy prices. And if fracking is a sustainable and profitable industry then why so much junk bonds ?



> It's important to recognize reality, and realize that what has been will not necessarily always be, and China's golden age as factory of the world is coming to a close. China is already realigning its economy in recognition of this transition, so it's unclear why you are so defensive about this. I will give you the final word, since this discussion is OT to this thread.



That is only true for the lower end manufacturing but when you move higher up the value chain then the story is different. Just look at China's trade surplusses. If what you say is true than China's trade surplus should be shrinking but instead its growing. And look at the chart below.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

wanglaokan said:


> it will change if USA unleash the chains. Japan can do much better without USA restriction. Japan can't defeat China only by navy, China has much stronger integrated fire power than Japan could image. that's that they always try to get USA involved to balance the inequity.
> 
> when China is strong, Japan can't pose threat to China.



Japan is only as strong as what the US is willing to sell to them. However, Japan has no equivalent to the 001A, 002, 055, and 095. All of these classes of ship are under development.

001A is being built right now.

Fresh reports circulate on China's second aircraft carrier| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

BigDaddyWatch said:


> The US and other countries companies cannot just get out of China like that. Not only because of the ecosystem, potential market and the low cost but also because of the skills that are in China. Most of the lower end manufactures for export like those making t-shirts and handbags or doing assembly work have already left. But the more skilled work involving electronics and heavy machinery just can't pick up their things and leave. Where are they going to go ? Neither India or ASEAN at this point have the skilled labor force that is needed for the higher end production that China is doing.
> 
> The working conditions in China is no better or worse than in other developing nations like Indonesia or Vietnam. So singling out China for bad working conditions is either dishonest or you are just ignorent about the facts. And factory workers in China make more money than most of their counterparts in ASEAN and India.
> 
> You are also maybe unaware of the fact that China has the highest growth rate in the world in terms of the use of 3D printing and automation in production. The manufacturing industry in China is going through thorough changes. Your idea's about China being just a off shore base for cheap labor is outdated.
> 
> And the idea that China the world's largest trading nation, the world's largest manufacturer, the world's largest exporter, the world's largest economy by PPP, the second largest economy by nominal exchange rate and the world's second largest importer can just be cut out of the global economy without consequences is just ludacris. You can't cut China out of the global economy just like you can't cut Japan, Europe or the US out of the world economy.
> 
> And manufacturing going back to the US ? If companies are going to leave China over cost are they then going to go to the US with even higher costs ? The cheap energy (fracking) is a scam another bubble like the dotcoms of the 1990's. Why ? Because there is no profits in fracking.
> 
> Shale Drillers Feast on Junk Debt to Stay on Treadmill - Bloomberg Business
> 
> And remenber this is when oil prices was over $100 a barrel.



Without China, the US economy will collapse as the US needs China to absorb all the printed dollars that are exported to keep US inflation low.

China pretty much props up the entire US economy through its savings and the PBOC yuan-dollar peg.

Without China the US is so screwed they don't even know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

The launch of the 5th Type 071 LPD is set for this autumn，early autumn。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Modules of DL-D2 spotted。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

The building of JN-D7 making good progress：

http://v.ifeng.com/include/exterior.swf?guid=0194d1d9-9878-4919-af20-0c637354da11&AutoPlay=false

Note the addition of the ship's superstructure。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

*This is what happens when Type 052C destroyer ship Zhengzhou meets rough sea*


----------



## Deino

I hope the guy and esp. his head survived this "meeting with the door" !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Looks more like ship damage control training...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

Ouch! What is the purpose of that hatch? Doesn't it need to be water-tight?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

xudeen said:


> Ouch! What is the purpose of that hatch? Doesn't it need to be water-tight?



Because those Aegis ships were purposely trained to be operational for all weather conditions, since it needs to escort the carrier battlegroup during the all weather conditions as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

DDG 173 “_*Changsha*_” at Yalongwan Bay，Sanya City，Hainan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## english_man

Indian_Patriot said:


> We aren't sitting still either. Forget the crazy number of platforms for a sec..lets just analyse the number of nations that are helping us with our naval modernisation. This is just what i can think of the top of my head!
> 
> -France - Scorpene Subs + Setting up of indigenous capability to manufacture subs.
> -Israel - too numerous to list - Barak 8, E/M radars are major ones.
> -Russia - too numerous to list - Lease of Chakra 2 SSN and Vikramaditya Aircraft carrier + Mig 29k fleet, Brahmos missile equipping our warships are major.
> -America - P8I Posiedon Purchase + strong possibility of future cooperation on EMALS launching system for aircraft carriers + possible sale of Hawkeye E2D systems.
> -Japan- Sale of Shinmaya 2 aircraft in progress.
> 
> We have the the worlds major technological super-powers heavily involved in the modernisation of our navy. We are going to be a AWESOME force in 15-20 years time.



Interesting..............but this is the *Chinese Defence Forum Page*, and you are posting irrelevant posts, that don't have any link to the topic in hand..............and its not just on this thread either!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Seems to be a new image of that demo-module at Dalian !??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

What the heck is this？

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

CV-16 Liaoning CNY greeting

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>




Could You please give a translation for all our non-Chinese-speaker/-reader !??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laotou

This even bigger than huge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

laotou said:


> This even bigger than huge



Please translate into English...........with a sensible meaning!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

cirr said:


>





Deino said:


> Could You please give a translation for all our non-Chinese-speaker/-reader !??





english_man said:


> Please translate into English...........with a sensible meaning!



project name: High Voltage Electric Catapult for Carrier based fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

@ChineseTiger1986 do u know what type the large heli is in this model of chinese amphibious assault ship 




a few years ago i remember there was a joint venture between russia and china to built a heavy military heli ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Dr. Stranglove said:


> @ChineseTiger1986 do u know what type the large heli is in this model of chinese amphibious assault ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few years ago i remember there was a joint venture between russia and china to built a heavy military heli ?



I don't know about the joint venture yet, but China indeed does have the plan for the 40000+ tons LHD.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Please translate into English...........with a sensible meaning!



EMALS in tests。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Yu-10 torpedo （of a similar performance to MK48-6）inducted。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Hope true, a map of China LPD developing

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Important milestones reached for *NS110* steel with yield strength of 785 MPa，meeting the needs for developing submarines with max diving depth of 500m。

Breakthroughs have also been achieved for ultrahigh-strength steel with yield strength of 980 MPa。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GeHAC



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

DL-D1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## english_man

Eh!............all I see is a over exposed photo............have you got a better image of DL-D1 '*cirr*'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Eh!............all I see is a over exposed photo............have you got a better image of DL-D1 '*cirr*'?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



Any news on the J-15's AESA upgrade?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Any news on the J-15's AESA upgrade?



J-15B？There should be more and more info on the bird as the year progresses。

FFG 501 “*Xinyang*” inducted on 07.03.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yyes538

aliaselin said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> J-15B？There should be more and more info on the bird as the year progresses。
> 
> FFG 501 “*Xinyang*” inducted on 07.03.2015



There was a rumor that the second batch J-15 will have AESA, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

FFG 503 ”_*Shuzhou*_“ inducted 






according to the _PLA Daily_。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

cirr said:


> DL-D1



@cirr, what is DL-D1 mean?


----------



## GeHAC

Brainsucker said:


> @cirr, what is DL-D1 mean?


First 052D build in Dalian shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> View attachment 199737
> 
> 
> View attachment 199738


It seems after three months we will see 1st 052D DDG launch in DaLian shipyard of North China ... that's a great news !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Satellite photos suggest China upgrading carrier launch systems





A recently unveiled satellite photo showing China testing an aircraft carrier launch system has led experts to believe China has made a breakthrough in the design of its catapult system.

China Central Television (CCTV) reported that the catapult being tested to help planes take off quickly is more efficient than the "ski-jump" ramp used to launch aircraft on China's first carrier, the Liaoning.

The report said the catapult enables aircraft to be launched quickly, upgrading their combat efficiency.

Li Li, a military expert in China, said catapult takeoff device technology is currently dominated by the United States, but if the satellite photo is true, it means that China has "made a groundbreaking and strategic breakthrough" in aircraft carrier technology.

Li said both steam and electromagnetic catapults are used to launch aircraft, with the United States the first country to use the electromagnetic launch system.

Steam catapults have their limitations, Li said, while electromagnetic catapults enable planes to take off without worrying about weather conditions and are therefore more strategically significant.

The recently unveiled satellite photo showed a catapult track and auxiliary experimental equipment, which Cao Weidong, a researcher at the People's Liberation Army's Naval Research Institute, said could be used as an experimental platform for steam and electromagnetic catapults.

He said China is developing catapults to promote the development of its aircraft carriers, explaining that the ramp system currently in use cannot launch early warning fixed-wing aircraft, restraining its combat capabilities.

Cao said China will not only build an aircraft carrier, but also upgrade the ship's combat capabilities, including making use of a catapult, which has become the trend among aircraft carriers.

If China has sufficient funds and the right technology, the aircraft carriers it manufactures will adopt electromagnetic aircraft launch systems, Cao said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Being more conservative than any other country，China will build its 1st carrier with ski-jump ramp，followed by a conventionally powered flattop with steam catapult（test of which was successfully conducted a few years back）and ended up with nuclear-powered flattops with EMALS（1：1 enginnering prototype is going through all sorts of tests）。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

PLAN warship power plants

QC70 for LCAC
QC185 for 055 etc
QC280IC（Chinese WR21）for LHDs and conventionally powered CVs 

燃机跃起的精彩 ——记中航工业动力所副所长、系列燃机总设计师李孝堂 本报通讯员　李晶雪

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*China commissions 19th Type 56 corvette*

Chinese state television (CCTV) has reported the commissioning of the 1,500-tonne Type 056 Jiangdao-class corvette _Xinyang_ .

_Xinyang_ (pennant No.501) is the 19th Type 056 to be commissioned, having been the 21st laid down. The ship is expected to be assigned to the North Sea Fleet.

Unlike other recently commissioned Type 056s, _Xinyang_ does not appear to be equipped with a variable depth sonar capability, thus it is likely to operate primarily as a general purpose patrol vessel. It is, however, armed with four YJ-83 medium-range anti-ship missiles, two 324 mm triple-barreled torpedo launchers, 76 mm and 30 mm guns, and HQ-10 short-range air-defence missiles.

China commissions 19th Type 56 corvette - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

China's next generation carrier borne fighter is set to debut before 2020，according to Sun Cong，J-15‘s chief desinger；

歼15总设计师：中国下代舰载机2020年前或问世_新闻_腾讯网

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> China's next generation carrier borne fighter is set to debut before 2020，according to Sun Cong，J-15‘s chief desinger；
> 
> 歼15总设计师：中国下代舰载机2020年前或问世_新闻_腾讯网



Isn't the next-generation fighter the FC-31? When is that going to make its first flight?

Also, has the J-15 received AESA radars yet?


----------



## cirr

The 22nd Type 054A from HPS

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

China has started building her 3rd CV base close to the HQ of the East Sea Fleet in Zhoushan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch

cirr said:


> PLAN warship power plants
> 
> 
> *QC280IC（Chinese WR21）for LHDs and conventionally powered CVs *
> 
> 燃机跃起的精彩
> ——记中航工业动力所副所长、系列燃机总设计师李孝堂
> 本报通讯员　李晶雪



Long overdue, @cirr will the construction of the LHDs start this year or next ? Of all the naval projects almost no word on the 075 LHDs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Hu Songshan said:


> Long overdue, @cirr will the construction of the LHDs start this year or next ? Of all the naval projects almost no word on the 075 LHDs ?



2016 most probably.

The 8th Type 056 corvette from HDZH is set for launch on 19.03.2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> 2016 most probably.
> 
> The 8th Type 056 corvette from HDZH is set for launch on 19.03.2015.


China needs LHD badly. Why they take so long to make one? A bad design LHD is rather than no LHD.

LDP 071 lacks a flush straight deck that can allow serial helo take off and landing. A LHD is need quickly to support humanitarian mission and small proxy war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> China needs LHD badly. Why they take so long to make one? A bad design LHD is rather than no LHD.
> 
> LDP 071 lacks a flush straight deck that can allow serial helo take off and landing. A LHD is need quickly to support humanitarian mission and small proxy war.



Money, money, money!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

China building second aircraft carrier: PLA colonel - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> 2016 most probably.
> 
> The 8th Type 056 corvette from HDZH is set for launch on 19.03.2015.



There have been rumors that their next-generation naval fighter will be ready in 2020. Any word on the AESA-equipped J-15s or its troubled partner FC-31 v2.0?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

cirr said:


> 2016 most probably.



The LHD is long overdue.


----------



## 菜鸟耶夫斯基

cirr said:


> China's next generation carrier borne fighter is set to debut before 2020，according to Sun Cong，J-15‘s chief desinger；
> 
> 歼15总设计师：中国下代舰载机2020年前或问世_新闻_腾讯网









Hi, there. 
What do you think about "问世" ? It means "will be published", "appear", “be exposed” or just “finalize the design”?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Money, money, money!


BS, we have the money. Must be some hanjian General or party member that keep blocking the deal/construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

China's deadly Sub-Hunter Y-8Q babysitting toddlers!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

razgriz19 said:


> China's deadly Sub-Hunter Y-8Q babysitting toddlers!


 
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

菜鸟耶夫斯基 said:


> View attachment 202363
> 
> 
> Hi, there.
> What do you think about "问世" ? It means "will be published", "appear", “be exposed” or just “finalize the design”?



Prototype Unveiled。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Prototype Unveiled。



As of now, are the J-15 jets equipped with AESA, and if not, when will they receive them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 菜鸟耶夫斯基

cirr said:


> Prototype Unveiled。


lol



SinoSoldier said:


> As of now, are the J-15 jets equipped with AESA, and if not, when will they receive them?


No and I think that should wait for J-15 Block 02 or 03. Then Block 00 and 01 will upload with AESA.


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> BS, we have the money. Must be some hanjian General or party member that keep blocking the deal/construction.



Rubbish。

Money was、is and will stay the biggest problem。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The latest member in the 056 family：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> The latest member in the 056 family：
> 
> View attachment 204329



What vessel is this *'cirr'* ?..........as I cannot see the pennant number. Thanks


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> What vessel is this *'cirr'* ?..........as I cannot see the pennant number. Thanks



Launched this noon at HDZH，no pennant number yet。






HDZH #9

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

HDZH proudly produces

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

cirr said:


> HDZH proudly produces
> 
> View attachment 204823
> 
> 
> View attachment 204824
> 
> 
> View attachment 204826


what is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

wanglaokan said:


> what is this?



A replenishment vessel。

Another one is due for launch at GSI in the next few days。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

cirr said:


> A replenishment vessel。
> 
> Another one is due for launch at GSI in the next few days。


We need more baby sitters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

FFG ”_*Xiangtan*_“ launched 19.03.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

New 056 at HPS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

China 25th type056 corvette launched

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

A new baby launched at LNS on 21.03.2015：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> A new baby launched at LNS on 21.03.2015：



What is this ship type?...........thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> What is this ship type?...........thanks!



It is a type of ”service ship“。

The good old DDG 167 ”_*Shenzhen*_“

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

A PLAN survey ship（pennant number 874）about to be launched：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

Regarding the refit of the Destroyer *DDG 167 'Shenzhen'*.

Does anybody know, or can speculate as to what the weapon suite will be after the refit.........eg will there be a VLS system?

I also believe, that the Russian built *'Sovs*' are due for refit, and that maybe this has already started..........can anyone confirm?

Its good to see, that the Chinese are prepared to keep their existing warships upto scratch with these refits, and not just decommission them, as would be the case of some other navies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> Regarding the refit of the Destroyer *DDG 167 'Shenzhen'*.
> 
> Does anybody know, or can speculate as to what the weapon suite will be after the refit.........eg will there be a VLS system?
> 
> I also believe, that the Russian built *'Sovs*' are due for refit, and that maybe this has already started..........can anyone confirm?
> 
> Its good to see, that the Chinese are prepared to keep their existing warships upto scratch with these refits, and not just decommission them, as would be the case of some other navies!


Yes, I hope VLS for 167 and the four sov will go major refit which replace many Russian systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

A 30000-ton PLAN hospital ship is on its way:

中国新一代3万吨级医院船项目立项 正编制任务书|医院船|中国海军_凤凰军事

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

3 Type 093G nuclear attack subs？？

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> 3 Type 093G nuclear attack subs？？




According to new rumors, the raised compartment posterior to the tower is actually a submersible, not vertical launch cells.


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> According to new rumors, the raised compartment posterior to the tower is actually a submersible, not vertical launch cells.



That's Type 093T，which does not exist as far as I know。


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> That's Type 093T，which does not exist as far as I know。


But the picture sub hump do look like what Sino soldier descibe rather than VLS. Without the VLS, it still can launch LACM but lesser amount carry. But with the new hatch , it can be a true multi-task sub. Task with inflitration with commandos or LACM attack, hunting sub and carrier hunting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

plus a new toy for the PLA Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Can you see both Type 052D DDG and Type 001A CV under construction at DLS in this picture？

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Can you see both Type 052D DDG and Type 001A CV under construction at DLS in this picture？



Are two aircraft carriers being developed simultaneously or is this the only one being worked on at the moment?


----------



## cirr

The work has begun on the Sovs，starting with DDG 136

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> The work has begun on the Sovs，starting with DDG 136
> 
> View attachment 210638


Yes, they shall throw away all the antique weapon system and replace it with Chinese one. I expect they replaced the shtil rail launcher with Chinese HQ-16 VLS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

04.02 new 22th 054A-class FFG (N.o531) launched in HP shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> 04.02 new 22th 054A-class FFG (N.o531) launched in HP shipyard
> 
> 
> View attachment 210889
> 
> View attachment 210890



The FFG 531 “_*Yingtan*_” was launched on 19.03.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

A rare bird's eye view of Type 052D DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GeHAC

cirr said:


> A rare bird's eye view of Type 052D DDG
> 
> View attachment 211435


That's a really old one


----------



## cirr

Another twin-hull at HPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

I think we should stop to build more 054A-class, this had built 22x now. It's time to develop new-gen FFG for PLAN, at least instal small AESA radar on new-class FFG like Eurpean FFG.

22x 054A-class FFG is enough ! Don't waste more money on it, let's update to new AESA FFG in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

SWS has become the latest major shipbuilder certified by the GAD to build PLAN and CCG assets。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


>


Disappointing the front is not install with RAM instead of CWIS.


----------



## cirr

HDZH 17.04.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

US Central Intelligence Service's PLAN identification chart

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

cirr said:


> 3 Type 093G nuclear attack subs？？


This is in Huludao shipyard, ready enter service


----------



## cirr

DSIC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 55100864

098 fan arts,cool concept!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*China's YJ-18 Missiles a ‘Major Threat’ to US Navy*
(updated 15.04.2015) 

*China is outfitting new naval destroyers with their potent new anti-ship missiles, which pose serious challenges to US naval defenses.
*
A recent report from the Office of Naval Intelligence (ONI) has confirmed the Chinese government's own claims that "the newest class, the LUYANG III, destroyer is fitted with the new vertically-launched YJ-18 ASCM [anti-ship cruise missile]."

The revelations about the the YJ-18 — a latest generation supersonic ASCM — are one of the major takeaways of the ONI's overview of the developments in the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN). 

So far there is only one Luyang III (also known as a 052D) destroyer with the proper vertical launch system (VLS) for the YJ-18 but China has said it plans to have 10 more operational by 2017. 

"This missile, and its air-launched cousin, the YJ-12, are major threats to the U.S. Navy," Lyle J. Goldstein, an associate professor in the China Maritime Studies Institute at the United States Naval War College, told the New York Times. "The major increase in speed makes the missile much harder to intercept."

The ONI report also says the missile is being deployed on three classes of the PLAN's submarines: Song-, Yuan-, and Shang-classes. 


The missile has been reported to have "a cruise range of 180 km at Mach 0.8 and a sprint range of 40 km at Mach 2.5 to 3.0"

"Everyone serious about understanding Chinese military capabilities must familiarize themselves with this missile," writes Andrew Erickson, associate professor at the US Naval War College in Rhode Island. 

The increased speed and range of the missile, Erickson adds, "together with a sea-skimming flight profile and likely possession of a command data link based on Internet photos, could make the YJ-18 extremely difficult to defend against."

Chatter about the threat posed by the YJ-18 increased late in 2014 as a video surfaced on state-run CCTV purporting to show a test-launch of the missile. 

Previously, China relied on Russia for it's missiles, and the YJ-18 is described as an indigenous version of the Russian 3M54E Klub. 

*Chinese Navy Modernizing and Expanding, Significantly*

The ONI report — the first unclassified assessment on China since 2009 — paints a picture of a PLAN that is improving more on a qualitative basis than in terms of sheers numbers, but even so, some of the numbers — especially the build up of the Coast Guard - are noteworthy. 

The PLAN currently comprises 300 surface combatants, submarines, amphibious ships, and missile-armed patrol craft. In 2014, 60 new vessels were added to the fleet, and a similar number is expected for 2015. Chinese shipyards produced more naval ships than any other country's during 2013 and 2014. 

The Chinese Coast Guard — which has been referred to as "China's Second Navy" — will have increased by 25% between 2012 and the end of 2015, faster than any other coast guard in the world, according to the report. 

"Major qualitative improvements are occurring within naval aviation and the submarine force, which are increasingly capable of striking targets hundreds of miles from the Chinese mainland," the report said, concluding that overall, "it is emerging as a well equipped and competent force."

China's YJ-18 Missiles a ‘Major Threat’ to US Navy / Sputnik International


----------



## Oldman1

55100864 said:


> 098 fan arts,cool concept!
> View attachment 216480
> View attachment 216481
> View attachment 216482
> View attachment 216483
> View attachment 216484
> View attachment 216485



Looks cool, but don't see the reason for those giant inlets unless they trying to be like the Red October.


----------



## Terra Cotta Warriors

Oldman1 said:


> Looks cool, but don't see the reason for those giant inlets unless they trying to be like the Red October.


So it's just a arts. We can't build any SSBN like this.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> lol



高新6号 Translated Y-8Q ???


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Operational J-15s loaded onto Liaoning aircraft carrier*

Staff Reporter
2015-04-27
09:26 (GMT+8)





_Footage from China's national broadcaster CCTV showing a J-15 fighter's completion of take-off and landing tests on the Liaoning on November 2013. (Photo/CNS)_

The People's Liberation Army has begun loading operational J-15 carrier-based fighter jets onto the Liaoning, China's first and only aircraft carrier, reports the Beijing-based Sina Military Network.

Recently leaked photos reveal that four J-15s, developed by the Shenyang Aircraft Corporation and the 601 Institute, have been moved onto the Liaoning, which sources indicate will eventually be able to carry up to 24 fighter jets of similar size.

Unconfirmed reports state that the Liaoning conducted its first naval drills for 2015 between April 10 and April 18 in northeast China's Bohai Bay. The drills were said to have involved a significant amount of carrier-based aircraft training, including take-off and landing exercises, to help pilots gain experience on aircraft carriers.

Though there is currently no confirmed publicly information about the specifications of the J-15, reports suggest that the fighter is based on the Su-33, an all-weather carrier-based twin-engine air superiority fighter designed by Russian aircraft manufacturer Sukhoi.

If so, this means the Liaoning's 180-meter long hangar and use of elevator platforms can store six rows of J-15s and will theoretically only need to move a maximum of two aircraft to get any jet out of the hangar.

Sina Military reports that the J-15 is equipped with two domestically made WS10A engines, which provide a maximum speed of Mach 2.4 — or nearly 3,000 kilometers per hour — and are more powerful than the Su-33's AL-31F engines. Russian media, however, claims that WS10A engines only have a life span of 200 hours, which is about a fifth of that of the AL-31F.

The J-15 will reportedly be able to carry four PL-8 and PL-12 air-to-air missiles, which would make it much less offensively powerful than the Russian-made MiG-29K deployed by the Indian Navy. The reason is because the J-15s performance is hampered by an old avionics system, which if upgraded would make it as superior as America's F/A-18E/F Super Hornet, Sina Military said.

Operational J-15s loaded onto Liaoning aircraft carrier｜WantChinaTimes.com


----------



## Deino

Can we please ignore everything from WantChinaTimes ???

This is the biggest piece of shit - sorry to say so - and really not worth to post.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

*China upgraded aging North Sea Fleet Ming-class submarine force in November 2014*


Type 035 submarine (SSK) Ming-class Approx. 13 Operational 1970s-1980s 1,800 tonnes All Active


_Translated from Chinese_
"Ming" class submarines for China's self-developed the first generation of conventionally-powered submarine torpedo attack. It was my main naval submarine force. Although conventional Ming-class submarines have been improvements, but still has lagged behind its combat power. According to the article Here, the North Sea Fleet submarine force and new equipment has been fitted out in November last year, may be the new 039B-class submarines.


----------



## Beast

monitor said:


> *China upgraded aging North Sea Fleet Ming-class submarine force in November 2014*
> 
> 
> Type 035 submarine (SSK) Ming-class Approx. 13 Operational 1970s-1980s 1,800 tonnes All Active
> 
> 
> _Translated from Chinese_
> "Ming" class submarines for China's self-developed the first generation of conventionally-powered submarine torpedo attack. It was my main naval submarine force. Although conventional Ming-class submarines have been improvements, but still has lagged behind its combat power. According to the article Here, the North Sea Fleet submarine force and new equipment has been fitted out in November last year, may be the new 039B-class submarines.



The MIng sub can help to train new submariners. They will continue to stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

This has to be the 8th Type 903

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

*NavWeek: Ballistic Bombast*
_Apr 13, 2015 by  Michael Fabey _


China may be able to take out an American aircraft carrier with its feared DF-21 antiship ballistic missile (ASBM) without even taking a shot.

For years the U.S. Navy has been warning of the potential of the DF-21 to strike a carrier as part of the justification for updating the systems and networks of shielding that protect the country’s most visible – and some say most vulnerable – military icons.

The Navy brass did a good job making its case. Maybe too good. Now some powerful people in DC are looking to reduce the fleet by a carrier or two in the belief that the DF-21 will make it too dangerous for the ships even to get close to Chinese territorial waters. Indeed, the thinking goes, the Navy won’t even be willing to risk a multibillion-dollar carrier and its air wing to get close enough to China to be operationally, tactically or strategically effective.

This would be Navy failure in an anti-access aerial denial (A2AD) scenario writ large. Cutting out a carrier from the shipbuilding or overhaul plan because of such concerns would strike at the heart of the nation’s forward-presence strategy, especially in the great maritime expanses of the Asia-Pacific.

The Navy is now doing a carrier study for lawmakers to analyze the cost and operations for the biggest U.S. ships. Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), the powerful chairman of the Senate Armed Service Committee, says he wants to look hard at carriers and their air wings.

It certainly makes sense to do so – and often. When ships alone start to cost $12.9 billion for a new model, the Navy and the nation need to make sure the vessels are worth the investment, especially if the DF-21 can do all that some fear it can do.

There’s something else to keep in mind as well. U.S. carriers would have more to worry about than one or two DF-21s descending from the sky. The Chinese have quivers full of missiles to fire from shore, sea and air – more, in theory, than the American ship shields could handle.

But the U.S. Navy has quite a few points in its favor, too. Carriers do not sail alone and unafraid anywhere. They are protected from missile attacks by Aegis combat systems on cruisers and, and from torpedoes by frigates and submarines. Navy officials have touted their “system of systems” for years now – it’s become a cliché. But that does not mean it’s ineffective.

The truth is that this is not the first missile rodeo the U.S. has had to face down. Aegis was developed and perfected in no small part to counter the threat of the Soviet Union on the high-seas. True, the American-Soviet missile minuet never played out, but the U.S. became very adept at gaming and developing strategies and tactics for such scenarios.

China has the benefit now of more money and better technology than the Soviets. But the U.S.S.R. had experience. They had proven their military mettle through the years. That’s what the U.S. Navy has going for it now as well: experience, history and training that provide an intangible but very real edge in a conflict with Chinese forces that have yet to step into a real ring, at least not like this. There’s little doubt that both sides would get bloody, especially in the early rounds. Veteran fighters – like the U.S. – know how to survive.

But one mustn’t forget that the Chinese are ancient masters of winning fights without even climbing through the ropes. This could prove to be the case with the DF-21, which has yet to track its first U.S. carrier.

NavWeek: Ballistic Bombast | Ares

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Surface fleet on point in experts' war strategies*
By David Larter, Staff writer 10:08 a.m. EDT May 2, 2015


The (US) surface Navy is starting to find itself outgunned by potential adversaries such as China or Iran.

That's the contention of two retired naval officers turned analysts, who recently told lawmakers about strategies to make the surface fleet relevant against adversaries armed with mines, jets and long-range anti-ship missiles.

Bryan McGrath, a retired commander and former destroyer skipper, told the House Armed Services Seapower and Projection Forces subcommittee hearing that today's surface Navy is less prepared to fight and defeat a sophisticated adversary than the Cold War-era Navy of 25 years ago.

The surface force has to adapt to compete with China and other foes who are seeking to block the U.S. Navy's access to key strategic points on the globe, McGrath said. And with that will come a fundamental rethinking of Navy strategy. Instead of encircling the aircraft carrier, McGrath said ships like destroyers and cruisers should be dispatched to gain sea control and clear the path for a carrier to launch airstrikes before moving elsewhere.


"In an era of little or no threat, the Navy packed its defenses around the carrier and positioned itself close to an adversary in order to generate maximal combat sorties," McGrath said at the open hearing on April 15. "Against a high-end, near-peer competitor, implementing an [anti-access, area denial] strategy, this is on longer possible.

"In the future the carrier strike group will have to fight its way into portions of the ocean from which it can then execute strikes. And then quickly retire and or relocate."

While the Navy has been focused on low-end missions, potential enemies such as China and Iran have adapted, said Bryan Clark, a retired Navy commander, who explained that their goal is to keep the U.S. Navy out of striking distance with a barrage of shore-based missiles that will overwhelm the defenses of an cruiser or destroyer.

An adversary could, with relative ease, force a DDG to shoot all its missiles and overwhelm its defenses — taking it out of the fight for about 1/10th the cost of the $1.8 billion Arleigh Burke-class destroyer.

*'Legacy force'*

The major disadvantage is that technology has advanced to the point where enemy aircraft, ships and submarines pack missiles that have a longer range than those on U.S. ships. For Clark, that means the Navy has to invest in new missiles that can hit the enemy before they are in range to fire their missiles; to shoot the archer before he looses his arrows.

"Today, the surface ships we deploy don't have weapons that are able to reach enemy aircraft ships or submarines until we are already well within range of their anti-ship cruise missiles" Clark testified. "The way you get out of that is you have to deploy some new weapons."

Clark said that some progress has been made. The cruiser Normandy, which deployed with the Theodore Roosevelt Carrier Strike Group, is packing SM-6 interceptors that can strike enemy aircraft outside of the range most current anti-ship cruise missiles.


"The anti-submarine rocket I've got on board a ship has a range of about 12 miles," he said. "Whereas the anti-ship cruise missiles that Chinese submarines can carry have a range of a couple hundred miles, and launched comfortably from a range of 100 to 150 miles.

"We need new weapons that allow us to extend the range," Clark added.

Clark said the Navy is developing a long range anti-surface missile, but that it needs to focus on anti-submarine missiles as well.

The other sea change for the surface Navy, Clark argues, is that it needs to stop shooting incoming missiles a hundred miles from the ship. That's a waste of missiles, Clark says, because the enemy is trying to get you to expend all the rounds in your chamber.

His alternate strategy: letting those missiles come within range of close-in weapons such as the new Evolved Sea Sparrow Missile, CIWS Phalanx, or future weapons like a laser orhigh powered microwave to intercept them, saving missiles for longer-range strikes on enemy ships, fighters and shore targets.

Another mitigating strategy is to have missiles that can provide a dual function so ships can conserve real estate in their vertical launch magazines. For example, Clark said, the long-range anti-ship missile in development can be modified to function as a long-range strike missile as well. This eliminates the need to have separate cells for Tomahawk strike missiles and anti-ship missiles in an environment where every missile cell is a commodity.

Ultimately, McGrath argued, the Navy needs to see surface forces as offensive weapons, rather than air defense platforms to protect the flattop.

"I think we have to begin to question whether or not air superiority that's required for surface operations can be provided by the ships themselves," McGrath said in his closing statement.

"I'm not saying we should drive three-ship [surface action groups] into the Taiwan Strait, I'm saying that the Chinese [intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance] structure is not equally good throughout its entire volume, and there are places within it where surface forces will be able to operate, will be able to create mayhem, and will be able to hold [valuable] target at risk."

The approach that McGrath advocates, using sea control to penetrate an anti-access, area-denial environment has its critics. Retired Capt. Jerry Hendrix, an analyst with the Center for a New American Security, said sea control strategies aren't the best approach to an A2AD threat like the one posed by China.

Instead of investing in legacy forces, the Navy should invest in a new force that can project force and bring the full strike capability of the Navy to bear, he said. Such an investment would be a long-range drone that is capable of strike from outside the A2AD envelope.

"Today, despite the fact that we are building $14 billion aircraft carriers and we are spending $16 billion a year on aircraft, we are still not buying either an airplane or a ship that can consistently project power from outside the A2AD environment," Hendrix said.

"So what's being argued for is a justification for the legacy force, rather than investing in a new force that will allow us to continue a power projection strategy."

Surface fleet on point in experts' war strategies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

New type of engine successfully developed and manufactured for use in the next generation of PLAN ships：

劳动托举“中国梦”

七一一所特种发动机团队荣膺“最美”

(2015-05-04) 来源：《中船重工》 阅读次数：135次

*本刊讯（记者 徐元）*4月24日，中共中央宣传部、中华全国总工会在中国网络电视台公开发布10位“中国梦·劳动美”最美职工榜单。中船重工七一一所特种发动机团队荣耀登榜，并成为受表彰的惟一团队。

七一一所热气机事业部特种发动机团队，40年来攻克了众多科研难题，研制成功“特种发动机技术及其系统”。这项具有完全自主知识产权的研究成果填补了国内空白，为我国舰船装载了“中国心”。*团队还历时近１０年研制成功了拥有完全自主知识产权的新型发动机，与国外最先进的同类产品相比，功率提高了１１７％，已列入国家下一代舰船的应用计划*。

发布活动现场宣读了中宣部和全总关于10位“中国梦·劳动美”最美职工的表彰决定，播放了反映他们先进事迹的短片，展示并诵读了反映他们先进事迹的楹联和诗词。关于他们的专题片将在人民网、新华网、中国文明网等网站展示。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> New type of engine successfully developed and manufactured for use in the next generation of PLAN ships：
> 
> 劳动托举“中国梦”
> 
> 七一一所特种发动机团队荣膺“最美”
> 
> (2015-05-04) 来源：《中船重工》 阅读次数：135次
> 
> *本刊讯（记者 徐元）*4月24日，中共中央宣传部、中华全国总工会在中国网络电视台公开发布10位“中国梦·劳动美”最美职工榜单。中船重工七一一所特种发动机团队荣耀登榜，并成为受表彰的惟一团队。
> 
> 七一一所热气机事业部特种发动机团队，40年来攻克了众多科研难题，研制成功“特种发动机技术及其系统”。这项具有完全自主知识产权的研究成果填补了国内空白，为我国舰船装载了“中国心”。*团队还历时近１０年研制成功了拥有完全自主知识产权的新型发动机，与国外最先进的同类产品相比，功率提高了１１７％，已列入国家下一代舰船的应用计划*。
> 
> 发布活动现场宣读了中宣部和全总关于10位“中国梦·劳动美”最美职工的表彰决定，播放了反映他们先进事迹的短片，展示并诵读了反映他们先进事迹的楹联和诗词。关于他们的专题片将在人民网、新华网、中国文明网等网站展示。


Electeric propulsion system?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> Electeric propulsion system?



AIP for next generation of conventional submarines。

Power output increased by 117% against the best the world has to offer now。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> AIP for next generation of conventional submarines。
> 
> Power output increased by 117% against the best the world has to offer now。


That means electric submatine can go 27-30knots?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> That means electric submatine can go 27-30knots?



Maybe 5-6 knots underwater。

FFG 502 “*Huangshi（Yellow Stone）*” inducted 06.05.2015 






[新闻直播间]海军：国产新一代轻型护卫舰黄石舰入列_新闻频道_央视网(cctv.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

cirr said:


> Maybe 5-6 knots underwater。
> 
> FFG 502 “*Huangshi（Yellow Stone）*” inducted 06.05.2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [新闻直播间]海军：国产新一代轻型护卫舰黄石舰入列_新闻频道_央视网(cctv.com)



Which class?? type53h/54A??


----------



## Beast

Khan saheb said:


> Which class?? type53h/54A??


Crappy corvette. We need to commission big destroyer.


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Chinese warships just sailed to Russia ahead of a possible major arms deal between the two countries*

Jeremy Bender
5th May,2015


Two Chinese warships are passing through the Black Sea towards the Russian port of Novorossiysk.

The guided missile frigates will arrive in Russia by May 9, likely in time to participate in Russian celebrations commemorating the 70th anniversary of the defeat of Nazi Germany, Sputnik News reports. 

The two Type 054A guided-missile frigates are part of the Chinese Navy's North Fleet. After docking in Novorossiysk, the pair will return to the Mediterranean where they will participate in sea drills with the Russian fleet in mid-May. This will be the first time that the two nations will hold drills together in the Mediterranean. 

Beijing could be using these military exercises as a chance to showcase its 054A frigate. According to the Taiwan-based Want China Times, Russian defense experts recently made waves by suggesting that Russia should purchase that model of frigate from Beijing to keep its fleet up to date as Moscow undertakes a long-term military modernization drive. 

But according to USNI News, such a sale would actually be a source of embarrassment for Russia. Chinese frigate technology was largely based off of Soviet and Russian designs, so Moscow buying weapons from China would be a notable reversal. 

“What this would say about the Russian shipbuilding industry would be a lot. Even smaller navies are able to build their own guided missile frigates,” naval analyst Eric Wertheim told USNI News. “If this is true, it would be such a black eye for the Russian shipbuilding industry.”

Still, the sale of 054A frigates to Russia would be mutually beneficial. Russia would be able to immediately replace its ageing frigates with a capable stand-in while it builds its own replacement. And China would further cement its reputation as one of the world's major weapons manufacturers. 

Over the past 15 years, China's arms industry has expanded drastically. Beijing is now the third-largest arms exporter in the world, behind the US and Russia. Currently, China's sales have been limited almost exclusively to developing and rogue states and the sale of weapons to Russia would be a drastic boost to the prestige of Chinese-made arms. 

The 054A frigates are "well-armed general-purpose frigates," according to IHS Jane's 360. The frigates are armed with a 76 mm main gun, two 30 mm turrets, two anti-submarine mortars, anti-submarine torpedoes, anti-ship missiles, and launch tubes for surface-to-air missiles. 

Chinese warships visiting Russia - Business Insider


----------



## cirr

Mine countermeasures vessel（MCMV）*809* “*Kaiping*” inducted on 06/05/2015 
















A small but expensive piece of equipment built from glass fibre。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Five J-15s in flight formation：

视频

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sasquatch

cirr said:


> Five J-15s in flight formation：
> 
> 视频



Cirr will the J-15B be revealed this year ?


----------



## cirr

A new generation（v3.0）of ship borne AESA radar under development：

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Techy

> China's aviation industry is working on the development of aircraft with short takeoff and vertical landing capabilities needed for an important role in the Chinese navy's future operations, military experts said.
> 
> *"Research and development on components of STOVL aircraft, such as the engine, have started," Wang Ya'nan, deputy editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, told China Daily. *
> 
> "*The aircraft's principles are not new. They have been known for more than 40 years, so our aircraft designers should be able to develop the plane on their own*," Wang said.
> 
> 
> *In late March, the Aviation Industry Corp of China, the country's leading aircraft maker, announced on its website that two of its subsidiaries - AVIC Chengdu Engine Group and China Aviation Engine Establishment - have signed a cooperation agreement on the development of the STOVL aircraft's engine. The statement said the STOVL aircraft project aims to strengthen the People's Liberation Army navy's amphibious combat capability and address the absence of such a weapon in the PLA's arsenal. *
> .
> .
> .​The PLA air force will also find potential in STOVL aircraft, Wang said.
> 
> "*Compared with conventional aircraft, STOVL planes are quicker and more convenient to use in contingencies and conflicts because they have few airport or runway condition requirements. Even a poorly equipped airfield or takeoff/landing point can deploy a lot of them," he said. "They would be a good guard for front-line air bases*."
> 
> If the air force's bases were under attack, leading to conventional aircraft being grounded, STOVL fighter jets would still be able to take off to fight, gaining time for repairing the damaged bases and adding resilience to the air force, Wang said.


Nation starts research on naval jet|Politics|chinadaily.com.cn

@Deino @Chinese-Dragon


----------



## cirr

JN-D8 






JN-XX

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> JN-D8
> 
> View attachment 221091
> 
> 
> JN-XX
> 
> View attachment 221090



Type 055 in the second photo?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Type 055 in the second photo?



I don't think so.


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> A new generation（v3.0）of ship borne AESA radar under development：


It looks like this APAR v3.0 thiner than current 052D's type346A APAR ... *very nice*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

is china hiding some thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

cirr, i never suggest to leak any sensitive information before new-toy mass production ... this new-gen APAR 3.0 still under development, does it belong to China Secret ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DDG 168 “_*Guangzhou*_” undergoing an upgrade：

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

can any chinese member translate marked points in english


----------



## cnleio

One Dragon Nest

054A/ 056 /071 building...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Sections and modules of DL-D2 spotted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> Sections and modules of DL-D2 spotted.



Eh!............where's the photo's 'cirr'?


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Eh!............where's the photo's 'cirr'?



Air defence brigade of the North Sea Fleet（HQ-6、HQ-9 and LD-2000）：





















Air defence brigade of the South Sea Fleet：























Hu Songshan said:


> Cirr will the J-15B be revealed this year ?



J-10B/C to use WS-10。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

981 “_*Dabieshan*_” inducted：






982 etc to follow soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

is china interested in mistral ships from France


----------



## Akasa

nomi007 said:


> is china interested in mistral ships from France



Very unlikely, as they are able to build such vessels.


----------



## Gabriel92

SinoSoldier said:


> Very unlikely, as they are able to build such vessels.



And because European countries can't sell military stuff to China,i don't know where these rumors came from..


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Gabriel92 said:


> And because European countries can't sell military stuff to China,i don't know where these rumors came from..



We also don't need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Gabriel92 said:


> And because European countries can't sell military stuff to China,i don't know where these rumors came from..


A LHD is easier to build relative to a destroyer, which we have, a submarine, which we have, or a carrier, which again we have.

A LHD is a box on the sea, with minimal weapon systems. Weapon systems, and radars are the difficult parts. The engine is also a tough nut to crack, but we have made bigger ships than any LHD that exist in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

Building LHD is not a problem for China, it's all about priorities. For the French it's a headache Cancelation of Mistral ship deal with Russia could cost France up to €5bn - report — RT News

Russia should consider giving China the order  , we shall deliver the ship on schedule for a good price

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gabriel92

terranMarine said:


> Building LHD is not a problem for China, it's all about priorities. For the French it's a headache Cancelation of Mistral ship deal with Russia could cost France up to €5bn - report — RT News
> 
> Russia should consider giving China the order  , we shall deliver the ship on schedule for a good price



5 billions is BS coming from Russian medias and some weird medias ,just like once they claimed that it would cost us something like 8-10 billions. LOL.
Just like they claimed we would loose many deals,nobody will trust us bla bla bla... our exports are hiting a record (€8 billions in 2014,and more in 2015),so France has lost its credibility,but continues to sell its stuff. They are feeling stupid at the moment i guess. 

I want to quote @ptldM3 posts dated from Dec 5 2014.



> France's reputation is also in the gutter, Russia will never again deal with France on a large level in terms of military equipment and many countries will not want to deal with France because of their unreliable and illegal nature.



ROFL.
-
You think Russia will buy Chinese ships ? Only in your wet dreams. They'd prefer build their own,even if it will take decades (just like they are building the Ivan Gren since..... 2004) rather than buying chinese ships. 
Wanna bet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rcrmj

Gabriel92 said:


> 5
> You think Russia will buy Chinese ships ? Only in your wet dreams. They'd prefer build their own,even if it will take decades (just like they are building the Ivan Gren since..... 2004) rather than buying chinese ships.
> Wanna bet ?


any bet on China placed by stereotyped and ignorant westerners are always in favor on Chinese side```

btw, to your ignorance, Russians are already buying millions worth of parts and equipment from China for their industry now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Gabriel92 said:


> 5 billions is BS coming from Russian medias and some weird medias ,just like once they claimed that it would cost us something like 8-10 billions. LOL.
> Just like they claimed we would loose many deals,nobody will trust us bla bla bla... our exports are hiting a record (€8 billions in 2014,and more in 2015),so France has lost its credibility,but continues to sell its stuff. They are feeling stupid at the moment i guess.
> 
> I want to quote @ptldM3 posts dated from Dec 5 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL.
> -
> You think Russia will buy Chinese ships ? Only in your wet dreams. They'd prefer build their own,even if it will take decades (just like they are building the Ivan Gren since..... 2004) rather than buying chinese ships.
> Wanna bet ?


Yes, let's bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> J-10B/C to use WS-10。



Cirr, will the J-15S enter service with an AESA radar?


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Cirr, will the J-15S enter service with an AESA radar?



Now that's an interesting question!

As far as I know the answer is YES.


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Now that's an interesting question!
> 
> As far as I know the answer is YES.



Thanks; is that an opinion or is it from insiders?


----------



## cirr

PLAN's MLP - Mobile Landing Platform

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> View attachment 223946


World largest coast guard ship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> PLAN's MLP - Mobile Landing Platform



Can 2 zubr fits in?


----------



## cirr

HPS launches a new twin-hull(partially hidden behind the Type 056 FFG)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

Gabriel92 said:


> 5 billions is BS coming from Russian medias and some weird medias ,just like once they claimed that it would cost us something like 8-10 billions. LOL.
> Just like they claimed we would loose many deals,nobody will trust us bla bla bla... our exports are hiting a record (€8 billions in 2014,and more in 2015),so France has lost its credibility,but continues to sell its stuff. They are feeling stupid at the moment i guess.
> 
> I want to quote @ptldM3 posts dated from Dec 5 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL.
> -
> You think Russia will buy Chinese ships ? Only in your wet dreams. They'd prefer build their own,even if it will take decades (just like they are building the Ivan Gren since..... 2004) rather than buying chinese ships.
> Wanna bet ?


 Well, most Chinese members here seem to be naive /disillusional in thinking Russia Will buy any warships from them LMAO, they don't know the pride Russians have to buy warships from a country they consider to be more advanced than(who has been their junior partner for over a century.). Especially militarily Russia doesn't really think it needs anything at all from the Chinese, on the contrary, it's still the opposite for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

mike2000 is back said:


> Well, most Chinese members here seem to be naive /disillusional in thinking Russia Will buy any warships from them LMAO, they don't know the pride Russians have to buy warships from a country they consider to be more advanced than(who has been their junior partner for over a century.). Especially militarily Russia doesn't really think it needs anything at all from the Chinese, on the contrary, it's still the opposite for now.



It is only a matter how of time before Russia accepts that China has superior military technology in many areas.

I think 2025 will be a good target date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

rcrmj said:


> any bet on China placed by stereotyped and ignorant westerners are always in favor on Chinese side```
> 
> btw, to your ignorance, Russians are already buying millions worth of parts and equipment from China for their industry now



Of course, they do, in fact everybody does. even the mighty U. s does, since it's far cheaper, economically viable to import from China, so what's your point bro? 
Small parts, is different from entire sophisticated weapon systems altogether . So there is no comparison at all between the two. Since the latter is more high end /expensive than low cost weapons spare parts .


----------



## PRC2025

mike2000 is back said:


> Well, most Chinese members here seem to be naive /disillusional in thinking Russia Will buy any warships from them LMAO, they don't know the pride Russians have to buy warships from a country they consider to be more advanced than(who has been their junior partner for over a century.). Especially militarily Russia doesn't really think it needs anything at all from the Chinese, on the contrary, it's still the opposite for now.



Just back here to troll ?

I for one, couldn't care less if Russia buys ships from China or now. China need ships for themselves. I'll leave so-called "superior" Russia to export their "best" weapons to others, while their own forces were rotting away until recently.

Reminds me a bit about Ukraine. Exporting some good stuff, but barely had any functional forces. It's how Russia has been most of the time since the 1990s, up until 2009 or 2010.

Don't even let me start with the UK. Was it 86.000 scary soldiers you have now? How many Challenger MBTs, still stuck around 400 of them? That's like sooooooo "much".

Guess that's what happens when you have 1/6 of the Chinese economy and 1/3 of Chinese defence budget.

Why don't you try to take back Hong Kong with your six "superior" Type-45 "destroyers" ? We'll see how many of those six would survive first 48 hours. That would be like totally fun!

But I guess Cameron isn't all that eager like you are?

So once again, I have nothing against Russian "pride", or your stupid UK pride.

Russia needs to sort out building a corvette or a frigate (Gorskhov) in some meaningful numbers, before they or your dear, rainy UK island start talking about any kind of superiority.

Russia to Close Stealth Corvette Project Over Lack of Foreign Components / Sputnik International

China on the other hand is buildning 052D destroyers and is about to start buildning 055A destroyer. So most Chinese couldn't care less that there hasn't come any "export orders" or even export orders on frigates. There are no "export orders" for Arleigh Burke either. The U.S. has them for themselves. There are no export orders on B-2, B-1 bomber, F-22 fighter or Virginia-class SSN either.

So measuring things in "export" is the most stupid thing ever. The so-called export is based first and foremost on the need of domestic forces and needs, before a country finds capacity to export to other countries.

So I am glad that no one has ordered destroyers or frigates from China, as China needs these for themselves, and shouldn't use too much building capacity for other countries, if it allocates resources away from domestic orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

PRC2025 said:


> Just back here to troll ?
> 
> I for one, couldn't care less if Russia buys ships from China or now. China need ships for themselves. I'll leave so-called "superior" Russia to export their "best" weapons to others, while their own forces were rotting away until recently.
> 
> Reminds me a bit about Ukraine. Exporting some good stuff, but barely had any functional forces. It's how Russia has been most of the time since the 1990s, up until 2009 or 2010.
> 
> Don't even let me start with the UK. Was it 86.000 scary soldiers you have now? How many Challenger MBTs, still stuck around 400 of them? That's like sooooooo "much".
> 
> Guess that's what happens when you have 1/6 of the Chinese economy and 1/3 of Chinese defence budget.
> 
> Why don't you try to take back Hong Kong with your six "superior" Type-45 "destroyers" ? We'll see how many of those six would survive first 48 hours. That would be like totally fun!
> 
> But I guess Cameron isn't all that eager like you are?
> 
> So once again, I have nothing against Russian "pride", or your stupid UK pride.
> 
> Russia needs to sort out building a corvette or a frigate (Gorskhov) in some meaningful numbers, before they or your dear, rainy UK island start talking about any kind of superiority.
> 
> Russia to Close Stealth Corvette Project Over Lack of Foreign Components / Sputnik International
> 
> China on the other hand is buildning 052D destroyers and is about to start buildning 055A destroyer. So most Chinese couldn't care less that there hasn't come any "export orders" or even export orders on frigates. There are no "export orders" for Arleigh Burke either. The U.S. has them for themselves. There are no export orders on B-2, B-1 bomber, F-22 fighter or Virginia-class SSN either.
> 
> So measuring things in "export" is the most stupid thing ever. The so-called export is based first and foremost on the need of domestic forces and needs, before a country finds capacity to export to other countries.
> 
> So I am glad that no one has ordered destroyers or frigates from China, as China needs these for themselves, and shouldn't use too much building capacity for other countries, if it allocates resources away from domestic orders.



Please find some other forum for your trolling!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRC2025

english_man said:


> Please find some other forum for your trolling!



I don't troll. Look at my newer, previous posts. Your so-called "countryman" is the one babling about superiority, and doesn't know c-r-a-p about anything, and measures everything in "exports".

Seriously, you should rather talk to him about his stupid, Imperial UK mentality, instead of spraying Imperial manure around here!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

PRC2025 said:


> Just back here to troll ?
> 
> I for one, couldn't care less if Russia buys ships from China or now. China need ships for themselves. I'll leave so-called "superior" Russia to export their "best" weapons to others, while their own forces were rotting away until recently.
> 
> Reminds me a bit about Ukraine. Exporting some good stuff, but barely had any functional forces. It's how Russia has been most of the time since the 1990s, up until 2009 or 2010.
> 
> Don't even let me start with the UK. Was it 86.000 scary soldiers you have now? How many Challenger MBTs, still stuck around 400 of them? That's like sooooooo "much".
> 
> Guess that's what happens when you have 1/6 of the Chinese economy and 1/3 of Chinese defence budget.
> 
> Why don't you try to take back Hong Kong with your six "superior" Type-45 "destroyers" ? We'll see how many of those six would survive first 48 hours. That would be like totally fun!
> 
> But I guess Cameron isn't all that eager like you are?
> 
> So once again, I have nothing against Russian "pride", or your stupid UK pride.
> 
> Russia needs to sort out building a corvette or a frigate (Gorskhov) in some meaningful numbers, before they or your dear, rainy UK island start talking about any kind of superiority.
> 
> Russia to Close Stealth Corvette Project Over Lack of Foreign Components / Sputnik International
> 
> China on the other hand is buildning 052D destroyers and is about to start buildning 055A destroyer. So most Chinese couldn't care less that there hasn't come any "export orders" or even export orders on frigates. There are no "export orders" for Arleigh Burke either. The U.S. has them for themselves. There are no export orders on B-2, B-1 bomber, F-22 fighter or Virginia-class SSN either.
> 
> So measuring things in "export" is the most stupid thing ever. The so-called export is based first and foremost on the need of domestic forces and needs, before a country finds capacity to export to other countries.
> 
> So I am glad that no one has ordered destroyers or frigates from China, as China needs these for themselves, and shouldn't use too much building capacity for other countries, if it allocates resources away from domestic orders.



According to the recent leaked information by the whistleblower, UK's Vanguard class are not functional to launch the Trident II missiles, hence maybe this is the main reason they need to join the AIIB.

China has the opportunity to provide the jobs for everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

english_man said:


> Please find some other forum for your trolling!



I don't even understand what he is going on about to be honest. Lool he didn't address any of the point i made other than ranting about the UK (which is totally off topic) and talking about 'exports '. Lool 

All what i said are mere facts, Russia won't import any warship from China anytime soon. The ramifications for such a deal are too big for Moscow.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

mike2000 is back said:


> I don't even understand what he is going on about to be honest. Lool he didn't address any of the point i made other than ranting about the UK (which is totally off topic) and talking about 'exports '. Lool
> 
> All what i said are mere facts, Russia won't import any warship from China anytime soon. The ramifications for such a deal are too big for Moscow.



I think he wants to address that China doesn't really care if Russia wanna import the warships from us or not.

Since we need to fulfill our own need first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think he wants to address that China doesn't really care if Russia wanna import the warships from us or not.
> 
> Since we need to fulfill our own need first.



I would be very surprised if China ever built a warship for Russia!

I mean, it would be a huge pill for the Russians to swallow, particularly now as they have been seriously burnt by the French, with the non-delivery of the 'Mistral' class, due to US pressure!

As you said Chinese shipyards are very busy building ships for their countries Navy (and that's why i come to this forum, to see the exciting developments going on in the Chinese military), and they seem only prepared to build say small warships for export to other friendly nations.

Regarding the AIIB bank...................i thought it was a really good idea that the UK is now looking to China for future investments, and we have somehow started the ball running, as other European nations have followed suit!...........much to the annoyance of the American goverment!

btw: the Chinese and British people are friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

english_man said:


> I would be very surprised if China ever built a warship for Russia!
> 
> I mean, it would be a huge pill for the Russians to swallow, particularly now as they have been seriously burnt by the French, with the non-delivery of the 'Mistral' class, due to US pressure!
> 
> As you said Chinese shipyards are very busy building ships for their countries Navy (and that's why i come to this forum, to see the exciting developments going on in the Chinese military), and they seem only prepared to build say small warships for export to other friendly nations.
> 
> Regarding the AIIB bank...................i thought it was a really good idea that the UK is now looking to China for future investments, and we have somehow started the ball running, as other European nations have followed suit!...........much to the annoyance of the American goverment!
> 
> btw: the Chinese and British people are friends.



Because Russia currently has the limited budget, and they are only focusing on the nukes and boomers, that's why their surface vessels are lagging behind.

As i said, we are not begging Russia to buy our warships, but our door is also opened for them whenever they want to buy from us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

* Chinese PLA navy MLP(Mobile Landing Platform) semi-submersible vessel *



Mobile landing platform can be used for hovercraft operations during amphibious assaults.

Read Taiwan operations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Can 2 zubr fits in?


Sure, easily can carry 2x Zubr.


----------



## Beast

monitor said:


> * Chinese PLA navy MLP(Mobile Landing Platform) semi-submersible vessel *
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile landing platform can be used for hovercraft operations during amphibious assaults.
> 
> Read Taiwan operations


China will become a powerhouse in amphibious operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## empirefighter

english_man said:


> I would be very surprised if China ever built a warship for Russia!
> 
> I mean, it would be a huge pill for the Russians to swallow, particularly now as they have been seriously burnt by the French, with the non-delivery of the 'Mistral' class, due to US pressure!
> 
> As you said Chinese shipyards are very busy building ships for their countries Navy (and that's why i come to this forum, to see the exciting developments going on in the Chinese military), and they seem only prepared to build say small warships for export to other friendly nations.
> 
> Regarding the AIIB bank...................i thought it was a really good idea that the UK is now looking to China for future investments, and we have somehow started the ball running, as other European nations have followed suit!...........much to the annoyance of the American goverment!
> 
> btw: the Chinese and British people are friends.


We will help securing the national interest of Britian in Asia，Britain played nice move in AIIB and can help London to remain global financial center in the future.
BTW,it is very comfortable to deal with smart country like UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

empirefighter said:


> We will help securing the national interest of Britian in Asia，Britain played nice move in AIIB and can help London to remain global financial center in the future.
> BTW,it is very comfortable to deal with smart country like UK.



Yes, UK is a smart country and wants to be best friends with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rcrmj

mike2000 is back said:


> Of course, they do, in fact everybody does. even the mighty U. s does, since it's far cheaper, economically viable to import from China, so what's your point bro?
> Small parts, is different from entire sophisticated weapon systems altogether . So there is no comparison at all between the two. Since the latter is more high end /expensive than low cost weapons spare parts .


the point is, its just just a matter of time for Russian (or any developed nations) to buy a complete weapon system from China```as to post 1478's bet ``do you get it now?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


>


6 J-15 and 2 Ka-28 plus one Z-8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jguo

Beast said:


> 6 J-15 and 2 Ka-28 plus one Z-8



7 J15s, one on the elevator

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

More clear





Sino-Singapore Navy joint exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> More clear
> View attachment 224786



And it all was only a CG !!!



> sorry guys but this photo is actually a CG done by 西葛西造舰, he has done alot of top of the class CGs of PLAN ships including 055 and future aircraft carrier. he has made a claim on weibo about this photo being his and that it was made in 2013.



(via yuxiaochen / SDF)

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Eh!............where's the photo's 'cirr'?



DL-D2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> DL-D2




What is this?



cnleio said:


> Sure, easily can carry 2x Zubr.



Does China make something similar to Zubr?


----------



## terranMarine

similar? China makes the Zubr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

terranMarine said:


> similar? China makes the Zubr



On contract though, right? That too is it totally domestic?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Does China make something similar to Zubr?


Type726 medium-size hovercraft












Zubr big-size hovercraft, 2x built in Ukrain, 2x built in China GuangZhou shipyard, China bought Zubr building techs.















BTW new PLAN's MLP will be home for type726 and Zubr hovercrafts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

I like the aggressive look of these 'Zubr' hovercraft! 

Anyone know how many in total China expect to build?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> I like the aggressive look of these 'Zubr' hovercraft!
> 
> Anyone know how many in total China expect to build?


I bet at 6. The platform ship looks the most can carry 2 at a time.


----------



## cirr

Installation of power plants ongoing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

JN-D3 DDG 174






JN-D4 DDG 175






JN-D5、D6






JN-D8


























2nd MLP？

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Room with a view（of Type 001A CV 17）

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> Installation of power plants ongoing


That's hulls of type001A A.C building in DaLian shipyard, not power plant.



cirr said:


> JN-D3 DDG 174
> 
> View attachment 225650
> 
> 
> JN-D4 DDG 175
> 
> View attachment 225651
> 
> 
> JN-D5、D6
> 
> View attachment 225652
> 
> 
> JN-D8
> 
> View attachment 225653


Nice, more 052D to be finished ... good news for Navy.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> That's hulls of type001A A.C building in DaLian shipyard, not power plant.
> 
> 
> Nice, more 052D to be finished ... good news for Navy.



Is this carrier based on Liaoning design?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Is this carrier based on Liaoning design?


type001A developed from type001 (CV16 LiaoNing) ... just Chinese completely build a new aircraft carrier by oursleves. type001A is the 1st step to build China domestic A.C, next will based on Amercian Kitty Hawk class aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> type001A developed from type001 (CV16 LiaoNing) ... just Chinese completely build a new aircraft carrier by oursleves. type001A is the 1st step to build China domestic A.C, next will based on Amercian Kitty Hawk class aircraft carrier.
> 
> View attachment 225780



So are there two type 001A being built, or only one? 
And is it STOBAR?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> So are there two type 001A being built, or only one?
> And is it STOBAR?


1x type001 (CV16,LiaoNing), 1x type001A (CV17, building base on CV16)
Nx type002 (base on Kitty Hawk class)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> 1x type001 (CV16,LiaoNing), 1x type001A (CV17, building base on CV16)
> Nx type002 (base on Kitty Hawk class)



And type 002 will have what improvements? Also isn't Kitty Hawk like a really old design? Maybe even retired?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> And type 002 will have what improvements? Also isn't Kitty Hawk like a really old design? Maybe even retired?


Just China version Kitty Hawk, not copy old design. The importance is install domestic steam-powered catapult system on type002.

type002 (maybe) after 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> Just China version Kitty Hawk, not copy old design. The importance is install domestic steam-powered catapult system on type002.
> 
> type002 (maybe) after 2020
> View attachment 225787



So will it be accurate to say that China is very very far behind the US, who has been building such systems for close to half a century!



cnleio said:


> Just China version Kitty Hawk, not copy old design. The importance is install domestic steam-powered catapult system on type002.
> 
> type002 (maybe) after 2020
> View attachment 225787



Also, weren't you guys testing EMALS? How is it going? Will it be operational on type 002?



Bussard Ramjet said:


> So will it be accurate to say that China is very very far behind the US, who has been building such systems for close to half a century!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, weren't you guys testing EMALS? How is it going? Will it be operational on type 002?



My bad, you have already sad that it will be steam catapult on type 002.


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> So will it be accurate to say that China is very very far behind the US, who has been building such systems for close to half a century!


U r right ! China steam-powered catapult system behind U.S half a century ... but what about others ? They will behind U.S one century, and behind China half a century.





Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, weren't you guys testing EMALS? How is it going? Will it be operational on type 002?
> My bad, you have already sad that it will be steam catapult on type 002.


Not on type002 ... i only knew current steam-powered catapult system is mature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> U r right ! China steam-powered catapult system behind U.S half a century ... but what about others ? They will behind U.S one century, and behind China half a century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on type002 ... i only knew current steam-powered catapult system is mature.



You do know that India has already built its first indigenous carrier, which right now is STOBAR. 

But the biggest thing is that the US is ready to provide EMALS to India! for an aircraft carrier. Indians are planning to launch a nuclear powered CATOBAR EMALS by 2025.


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You do know that India has already built its first indigenous carrier, which right now is STOBAR.


Sure, what about ur Indian Power System ? Indian steam-powered catapult system ? Right now we just seeing a empty hull floating on the water.

Buy or Build sub-systmes ?








Bussard Ramjet said:


> But the biggest thing is that the US is ready to provide EMALS to India! for an aircraft carrier. Indians are planning to launch a nuclear powered CATOBAR EMALS by 2025.


"US is ready to provide EMALS to India" ... lol. When truth coming, don't forget to wake me up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> Sure, what about ur Indian Power System ? Indian steam-powered catapult system ? Right now we just seeing a empty hull floating on the water.
> 
> Buy or Build sub-systmes ?
> 
> 
> "US is ready to provide EMALS to India" ... lol. When truth coming, don't forget to wake me up.



The US has already provided General Atomics the go ahead to give a display of the system to India, which the Navy officials went through, and the way it is going it may be for real. 

Even I am surprised to be sure, and hence I looked at the reports closely, but US, the way it operates, will seldom give the company to display and give a presentation attenued to Indian interests if they don't really want to give. 

The reasons can be multifold, from balancing China, to increasing Indian reliance on US, to earning some good hard cash. Perhaps the US also has trust that India will not be able to produce the system on its own, or copy it. 

Vikrant-class aircraft carrier - Wikiwand



cnleio said:


> Sure, what about ur Indian Power System ? Indian steam-powered catapult system ? Right now we just seeing a empty hull floating on the water.
> 
> Buy or Build sub-systmes ?
> View attachment 225794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "US is ready to provide EMALS to India" ... lol. When truth coming, don't forget to wake me up.



Also, what is the status of Chinese EMALS and Rail Gun? 
According to me, Rail Gun and lasers have the potential to change the battle field in the same way gun powder did. What was any chance of fighting guns using swords or crossbows?


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The US has already provided General Atomics the go ahead to give a display of the system to India, which the Navy officials went through, and the way it is going it may be for real.
> 
> Even I am surprised to be sure, and hence I looked at the reports closely, but US, the way it operates, will seldom give the company to display and give a presentation attenued to Indian interests if they don't really want to give.
> 
> The reasons can be multifold, from balancing China, to increasing Indian reliance on US, to earning some good hard cash. Perhaps the US also has trust that India will not be able to produce the system on its own, or copy it.
> 
> Vikrant-class aircraft carrier - Wikiwand


Good luck to India, US promise changing so fast i don't know what's next to India ... maybe u can overtake China or confused by American far behind China ... anyway China still continue our type001/type001A/type002 A.C building plan from 2011 to 2025.




Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, what is the status of Chinese EMALS and Rail Gun?
> According to me, Rail Gun and lasers have the potential to change the battle field in the same way gun powder did. What was any chance of fighting guns using swords or crossbows?


I don't know, bro. U'd better ask other members.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*FFG 579* “_*Handan*_” here I come

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

*FFG 579 Handan*....................type 054A!

Yep........must be due for commissioning soon.............as we can see the guy who paints the pennant numbers on the warships, is busy at work!


----------



## nomi007

still did not see any *type 75b* or* type 81 *
*Landing Platform Helicopter*


----------



## aliaselin

nomi007 said:


> still did not see any *type 75b* or* type 81 *
> *Landing Platform Helicopter*


Type 075 contract has not been signed yet.


----------



## cirr




----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>



EDIT: now I can see it ... but what's it ? 
Deino


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



Do you know when the 2nd batch of J-15s (will it be equipped with AESA?) be built?


----------



## cirr

JN-XX

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> JN-XX
> 
> View attachment 226728



What is this a picture of* 'cirr'*.........?


----------



## Arsalan

cirr said:


> Sections and modules of DL-D2 spotted.



Sorry but can you shed some light on what this DL-D2 is?

also the above mentioned JN-D8?

these numbers are making things difficult to follow.


----------



## cirr

Arsalan said:


> Sorry but can you shed some light on what this DL-D2 is?
> 
> also the above mentioned JN-D8?
> 
> these numbers are making things difficult to follow.



DL-D2，the 2nd Type 052D DDG at DaLian Shipyard

JN-D8，the 8th Type 052D DDG at JiangNan Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 55100864

Maritime Competition in a Mature Precision-Strike Regime, an recent report by CSBA(Center for Strategic and Budgetary Assessments)
Mediterranean sea in World War II

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

I moved all the H-X bomber-related post to this old tread:

China's New Stealth Bomber - H-X | Page 3

... as such please stay on topic here !


----------



## cirr

HD all set for the launch of a Type 903A replenishment vessel tomorrow 05.06.2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

cnleio said:


> Good luck to India, US promise changing so fast i don't know what's next to India ... maybe u can overtake China or confused by American far behind China ... anyway China still continue our type001/type001A/type002 A.C building plan from 2011 to 2025.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, bro. U'd better ask other members.



The only aircraft carrier India will ever build is the one in their dreams.

India cannot produce any of the carrier subsystems. All Russian subsystems.

India building its own carrier is the biggest myth of all. They can never build their own aircraft carrier by themselves with its own subsystems. Indians just don't have that capability now and I highly doubt they will ever get that capability.

The carriers donated to them are trophies for them to brag, not functioning warships for use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Type 903A replenishment vessel launched this afternoon at HD in Shanghai：

















The 24th Type 054A FFG under construction at HD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nan Yang

Two F-15 take off from the short runway.





These take off positions does not interfere with landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

JN Shipyard has won orders for, among others, *strategic* naval assets:

江南造船举行建厂150周年纪念大会_中国船舶网-船舶与海洋工程装备专业资讯平台

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> JN Shipyard has won orders for, among others, *strategic* naval assets:
> 
> 江南造船举行建厂150周年纪念大会_中国船舶网-船舶与海洋工程装备专业资讯平台



Some brief introduction for non-Chinese people here? 

What strategic naval assets?


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Some brief introduction for non-Chinese people here?
> 
> What strategic naval assets?



In Chinese parlance, they are either next generation SSBNs or Type 002 CVs。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> In Chinese parlance, they are either next generation SSBNs or Type 002 CVs。


Probably LHD? Dalian comfirmed CV while HLD always make SSBN or SSN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> Probably LHD? Dalian comfirmed CV while HLD always make SSBN or SSN.



LHD isn't considered ”strategic“ and HD will be the yard tasked the “task”。

It has long been rumoured that PLAN wants to open a second SSBN and SSN line。In my view JN is the natural choice。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



Cirr, you haven't yet answered my question regarding the H-X bomber.


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Cirr, you haven't yet answered my question regarding the H-X bomber.



I have NO idea whatsoever。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



New 054A or 903?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> New 054A or 903?



New 054A and new 903A。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## english_man

I've said it before........but PLEASE can members here give a description with their photo's........you know it makes sense.

Thanks.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Line 3 JNS















JNHQ the Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

DDG 136 "_*Hangzhou*_"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> DDG 136 "_*Hangzhou*_"


upgrade?


----------



## monitor

* Chinese PLAN Type 815 electronic surveillance ships *

































You might also like:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

JN-XX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jesus Christ 2015

cirr said:


>



What's this?


----------



## cirr

Jesus Christ 2015 said:


> What's this?



Nothing too fancy，just a replenishment ship。


----------



## cirr

Modules of JN-D9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


>


This will easily increase Zubr Range at least by 5000nm from Zubr original 400nm. PLAN will have the most powerful amphibious forces besides USN.


----------



## Penguin

Beast said:


> This will easily increase Zubr Range at least by 5000nm from Zubr original 400nm. PLAN will have the most powerful amphibious forces besides USN.


AS if you can sail that long while cooped up in the Zubr.... I.e. it is merely a means to strategically redeploy the Zubr to another area, where is will be manned and used in a radius of up to 400nm from the seabasing ship.

Incidentally, ZUBR range is 300 mi (480 km) at 55 knots



> Cruising range, miles > 300


 Десантный корабль "Зубр" проект 12322

1Km is equivalent to 0.6214 miles.
1 Miles = 1.60900 Kilometers
1 mile = 0.869 nautical mile

300 miles = 260.693 nautical miles
300 miles = 482.803 km


----------



## Beast

Penguin said:


> AS if you can sail that long while cooped up in the Zubr.... I.e. it is merely a means to strategically redeploy the Zubr to another area, where is will be manned and used in a radius of up to 400nm from the seabasing ship.
> 
> Incidentally, ZUBR range is 300 mi (480 km) at 55 knots
> 
> 
> Десантный корабль "Зубр" проект 12322
> 
> 1Km is equivalent to 0.6214 miles.
> 1 Miles = 1.60900 Kilometers
> 1 mile = 0.869 nautical mile
> 
> 300 miles = 260.693 nautical miles
> 300 miles = 482.803 km



Have you seen the USN concept? Basically PLAN is the same as USN except PLAN uses a far bigger Zubr instead of LCAC. Mothership will bring Zubr to further out in ocean and Zubr will roam around within the radius of 200nm of her. In this way, it will solved the short legged problem of Zubr.


----------



## C130

china is an unstoppable force. like a unrelenting typhoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

AESA radar & VLS weapon test ship








21th new type056 corvette (type056A, anti-sub version) joint PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

China 'P-3C' anti-sub plane mass production & join PLAN 

Soon China 'P-3C' fleets will come ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> China 'P-3C' anti-sub plane mass production & join PLAN
> 
> Soon China 'P-3C' fleets will come ...


I hope one year, they can produce at least 18 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

DL-D1






Click on the image to enlarge。


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> DL-D1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the image to enlarge。




Sorry, but can you elaborate for a noob like me, what is DL-D1?


----------



## cirr

FFG 504 “*Suqian*” inducted：






The 22nd Type 056 commissioned so far。A few more to follow in 2015.

Far more in years to come。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Sorry, but can you elaborate for a noob like me, what is DL-D1?



Well DL-D1, is an abbreviation here for DL (Dalian shipyard) - D1 (1st 052D Destroyer), therefore the shortform term, means the* '1st 052D Destroyer, being built at the Dalian shipyard' *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

A question. How long usually the crew training take, before the ship is commissioned? And... if the crews previously manned an older ship with older technology, what kind of training and how long would it take before they can manned the newer ship?


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Well DL-D1, is an abbreviation here for DL (Dalian shipyard) - D1 (1st 052D Destroyer), therefore the shortform term, means the* '1st 052D Destroyer, being built at the Dalian shipyard' *



JN-D7 ready for launch






well，not nearly but soon enough。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

english_man said:


> Well DL-D1, is an abbreviation here for DL (Dalian shipyard) - D1 (1st 052D Destroyer), therefore the shortform term, means the* '1st 052D Destroyer, being built at the Dalian shipyard' *



Thank You very much!


----------



## cirr

JN-D4 DDG 175 “_*Yinchuan*_” sea trials soon underway

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

A new naval asset rears its “ugly” head at JN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The above was last night。The below was this morning 28.06.2015






The 8th Type 903 replenishment ship

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*CV17* making good progress

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## english_man

Excellent pictures *@cirr*, but are we any wiser to knowing if this is an aircraft carrier or perhaps something a little smaller such as a helicopter carrier?
Are there any clues in the structure, that members here can make a judgement as to what the vessel will turn out to be?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Here china P-3C go ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Excellent pictures *@cirr*, but are we any wiser to knowing if this is an aircraft carrier or perhaps something a little smaller such as a helicopter carrier?
> Are there any clues in the structure, that members here can make a judgement as to what the vessel will turn out to be?



The following aerial pic has been altered to conceal the real size of CV17，the launch of which is expected in H1 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rcrmj

cnleio said:


> Here china P-3C go ...
> 
> View attachment 233544


PB and Slayerhuahua said, its sensor system is more advanced and sensitive than the ones mounted on P-3C

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

cnleio said:


> Here china P-3C go ...
> 
> View attachment 233544



This needs to be mass produced and deployed to the SCS and could be even exported to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

PLAN Icebreaker

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> The following aerial pic has been altered to conceal the real size of CV17，the launch of which is expected in H1 2016.




A bit larger and clearer ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

*Y-9/Y-8Q GX6 Maritime Patrol and Anti-submarine Warfare Aircraft*




First Chinese designed new generation Maritime Patrol and Anti-submarine Warfare Aircraft was spotted once again. This time aircraft was spotted in operational color scheme, indicating that first Chinese Maritime MPA /ASW aircraft is about to start operational service with Peoples Liberation Army Naval Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Interesting radar atop the mast

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

JN-D7 all set to go：

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

The Naval University of Engineering of PLA(NUEPLA) opines：

We need a type of destroyer that is capable of striking hard at land targets 4000km away.

Good gracious. Let's make it Type 055B then.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

cirr said:


> Interesting radar atop the mast

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

JN-D7 launched on 06.07.2015：

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*Type 075 LHD*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> *Type 075 LHD*
> 
> View attachment 235743
> 
> 
> View attachment 235744


Type075 LHD design finished, will start to build 1st.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

100


----------



## Economic superpower

cirr said:


> *Type 075 LHD*
> 
> View attachment 235743
> 
> 
> View attachment 235744





cnleio said:


> Type075 LHD design finished, will start to build 1st.



Whats the estimated tonnage of the Type 075 LHD?


----------



## cirr

Economic superpower said:


> Whats the estimated tonnage of the Type 075 LHD?



Slightly under 40000 tons。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The 26th Type 056 FFG launched at LN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> The 26th Type 056 FFG launched at LN



Does anyone know approximately how many 056's are under construction at this moment in time, that are at a stage prior to launching?

Also do any members here have a database of the 056's that have so far been built?..............I ask as someone has been to the 'wiki' page, and destroyed a set of valuable data, it appears someone tried to re-tabulate the 056 build record, for some misguided reason (as it didn't need changing!), and in doing so has somehow lost a lot of information on the record of the class build.........a lot of data is now lost.


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Does anyone know approximately how many 056's are under construction at this moment in time, that are at a stage prior to launching?



10-12 under various stages of construction with 2-3 nearing launch。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

PLAN's 1st MLP ”*Donghaidao*“ *868* inducted on 10.07.2015：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


>


1st pic is 7th new 052D DDG launched, 2nd pic is 8th 052D hulls building in the shipyard


Here they coming ... NAVY J-15 fighter fleet








english_man said:


> Does anyone know approximately how many 056's are under construction at this moment in time, that are at a stage prior to launching?
> 
> Also do any members here have a database of the 056's that have so far been built?..............I ask as someone has been to the 'wiki' page, and destroyed a set of valuable data, it appears someone tried to re-tabulate the 056 build record, for some misguided reason (as it didn't need changing!), and in doing so has somehow lost a lot of information on the record of the class build.........a lot of data is now lost.


According to dates i read, currently China already built 22x 056-class corvettes, 20x had served in PLAN ... the building still continue, focus on 056A-class anti-sub version corvettes, total 056/A numbers will be 30~40x. The purpose of 056/A corvette project to replace PLAN old 053H-class FFG in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> 1st pic is 7th new 052D DDG launched, 2nd pic is 8th 052D hulls building in the shipyard
> 
> 
> Here they coming ... NAVY J-15 fighter fleet
> View attachment 236626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to dates i read, currently China already built 22x 056-class corvettes, 20x had served in PLAN ... the building still continue, focus on 056A-class anti-sub version corvettes, total 056/A numbers will be 30~40x. The purpose of 056/A corvette project to replace PLAN old 053H-class FFG in the future.



26 056s commissioned。

The modules for D8 and D9。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

NAVY new Z-18 anti-sub helicopter (big for Aircraft Carrier)





Current PLAN EAST SEA FLEET

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

cnleio said:


> NAVY new Z-18 anti-sub helicopter (big for Aircraft Carrier)
> View attachment 236651
> 
> ...



Very nice image !!!
However that's "only" the first prototype. Any news on its current status ??


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Very nice image !!!
> However that's "only" the first prototype. Any news on its current status ??


No more details ... such Z-18 anti-sub too big only deployed on Aircraft Carrier deck.


----------



## Edison Chen

Amazing


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> 26 056s commissioned。
> 
> Don't you mean 26 launched, as of present?
> 
> The modules for D8 and D9。



Don't you mean 26 056's *launched*, as of present?

So, do we think still there will be around 12 052D Destroyers built.........10 at JN and 2 at Dalian.
Or will Dalian build more......as the building halls at JN will be used to build the 'beast' the 055 Cruiser? 

ps: Can anyone post an upto date build table of the 056 Corvette construction program?......thanks!


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Don't you mean 26 056's *launched*, as of present?
> 
> So, do we think still there will be around 12 052D Destroyers built.........10 at JN and 2 at Dalian.
> Or will Dalian build more......as the building halls at JN will be used to build the 'beast' the 055 Cruiser?
> 
> ps: Can anyone post an upto date build table of the 056 Corvette construction program?......thanks!



26 056s commissioned。

A total of some 60 056s and variants will be built。

11 052Ds are built or being built at JN and DL。A total of over 20 Ds will be built，with the possibility of an upgrade。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> 26 056s commissioned。
> 
> A total of some 60 056s and variants will be built。
> 
> 11 052Ds are built or being built at JN and DL。A total of over 20 Ds will be built，with the possibility of an upgrade。



Regarding 056's...........i ask because only last week in one of your posts you showed a picture of an 056 at a shipyard, saying it was the 26th vessel launched. 
It is generally believed by Western sources that China has so far made around 20-22 056's active, as to this present point of time. I havnt found any info, even on Chinese websites stating any more!
Where did these extra 056's appear from, and do you have pennant numbers and names for these vessels? Thanks

As i've said before, its a shame someone deleted the 056 build info on the 'wiki' page!


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Regarding 056's...........i ask because only last week in one of your posts you showed a picture of an 056 at a shipyard, saying it was the 26th vessel launched.
> It is generally believed by Western sources that China has so far made around 20-22 056's active, as to this present point of time. I havnt found any info, even on Chinese websites stating any more!
> Where did these extra 056's appear from, and do you have pennant numbers and names for these vessels? Thanks
> 
> As i've said before, its a shame someone deleted the 056 build info on the 'wiki' page!



Sorry，my mistake。26 056s built or launched so far。

The pace of construction of 056s at HD has been slowed due to the need to allocate resources for the timely completion of an export order of 4 C28As，the first of has just returned from sea trials and the third of which will be launched in the next couple of months。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> Sorry，my mistake。26 056s built or launched so far。
> 
> The pace of construction of 056s at HD has been slowed due to the need to allocate resources for the timely completion of an export order of 4 C28As，the first of has just returned from sea trials and the third of which will be launched in the next couple of months。



Yes, and with China getting more and more export orders for warships, it must be quite a juggle for the Chinese shipyards, to fit these orders in, while at the same time fulfilling the requirements for the construction of Chinese naval vessels!.......its all a matter of priorities...........which is the most important?

Regarding 052D's is it likely that we will see the 2nd vessel commissioned before the end of this year?


----------



## cnleio

Don't forget *Zubr*s !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Yes, and with China getting more and more export orders for warships, it must be quite a juggle for the Chinese shipyards, to fit these orders in, while at the same time fulfilling the requirements for the construction of Chinese naval vessels!.......its all a matter of priorities...........which is the most important?
> 
> Regarding 052D's is it likely that we will see the 2nd vessel commissioned before the end of this year?



2nd vessel commissioned definitely，3rd possible（more a question of enough skilled crews to operate the vessel。The CCG has run into the same problem of lacking crews to man the 12800-ton flagship which has been handed over to the end user according to the shipbuilder JN）

JN-D8 minus super-structure in the hallway






Also seen in the pic is a new mine hunter 8XX。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

english_man said:


> Yes, and with China getting more and more export orders for warships, it must be quite a juggle for the Chinese shipyards, to fit these orders in, while at the same time fulfilling the requirements for the construction of Chinese naval vessels!.......its all a matter of priorities...........which is the most important?
> 
> Regarding 052D's is it likely that we will see the 2nd vessel commissioned before the end of this year?



The 2nd Type 052D was commissioned back in April, but they didn't announce it just like they did with the 6th Type 052C.

ZT:173“长沙”舰入列-海军版-超级大本营军事论坛-最具影响力军事论坛 -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The 2nd Type 052D was commissioned back in April, but they didn't announce it just like they did with the 6th Type 052C.
> 
> ZT:173“长沙”舰入列-海军版-超级大本营军事论坛-最具影响力军事论坛 -



Yes.........i know some Chinese warships, lets say have a quiet commissioning........where the news of the event is not widely reported, even amongst Chinese sources.............BUT do you know for sure that the 2nd 052D has been commissioned? i.e. have you seen a news report somewhere confirming this (in English)?..........the link you provided was to a registration page only in Chinese
Its very likely coz the 2nd 052D has been on sea trials for a very long time now!

One point that has been raised a few times, is that its one thing to quickly build ships, but its another, to also find the people and train them to a level, to competently man these high tech vessels........therefore China must also have a very busy recruitment and training programme for the Navy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

english_man said:


> Yes.........i know some Chinese warships, lets say have a quiet commissioning........where the news of the event is not widely reported, even amongst Chinese sources.............BUT do you know for sure that the 2nd 052D has been commissioned? i.e. have you seen a news report somewhere confirming this (in English)?..........the link you provided was to a registration page only in Chinese
> Its very likely coz the 2nd 052D has been on sea trials for a very long time now!
> 
> One point that has been raised a few times, is that its one thing to quickly build ships, but its another, to also find the people and train them to a level, to competently man these high tech vessels........therefore China must also have a very busy recruitment and training programme for the Navy!



Since 153, all DDGs are going to commission quietly, even the local government won't report it anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

Artist impression of 40,000 Tonnes Type 075 LHD. 
Hope this Big Baby will come true, soon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

Zubr LCAC ferried by 868 Mobile Landing Platform (MLP)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Daniel808 said:


> Zubr LCAC ferried by 868 Mobile Landing Platform (MLP)


I believe it is able to carry 2 zubr if it goes side way. One MLP able to carry 1 Zubr will be a great waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

8th 056 at HP last night 
















this morning
















*FFG 579* “_*Handan*_” on its final leg to induction

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

FFG 579 close-ups

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

8th 056 at HP launched today：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edison Chen

Nice


----------



## cirr

It looks though DDG 167 “*Shenzhen*” is going to end up with VLS after all：












Also note the raised helicopter hangar

My wish list：

76mm main gun
CJ-10 X 8
YJ-18 X 8
HQ-9B X 32 or HQ-16G X 48
HQ-10 X 24
CWIS 1130 X 2
New radars、electronic、control and command systems etc

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> It looks though DDG 167 “*Shenzhen*” is going to end up with VLS after all：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note the raised helicopter hangar
> 
> My wish list：
> 
> 76mm main gun
> CJ-10 X 8
> YJ-18 X 8
> HQ-9B X 32 or HQ-16G X 48
> HQ-10 X 24
> CWIS 1130 X 2
> New radars、electronic、control and command systems etc



Raised Hanger? Are they going to do a Type 051C style by converting hangars into VLS?


----------



## cirr

FFG 504 “*Suqian*” inducted on 20.07.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

*'cirr'*...............how many 056's are now commissioned in the Chinese Navy? .............ive lost count!


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

english_man said:


> *'cirr'*...............how many 056's are now commissioned in the Chinese Navy? .............ive lost count!


21


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> *'cirr'*...............how many 056's are now commissioned in the Chinese Navy? .............ive lost count!



22.

Ones to follow：

No. Name 

505 *Chizhou* 
506 *Qujing* 
507 *Heze* 
508 *Jingdezhen* （see post #560） 
509 *Liupanshui*
512 ？？？

 FFG 505 “*Chizhou*”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

cirr said:


> 22.
> 
> Ones to follow：
> 
> No. Name
> 
> 505 *Chizhou*
> 506 *Qujing*
> 507 *Heze*
> 508 *Jingdezhen*
> 509 *Liupanshui*
> 512 ？？？
> 
> FFG 505 “*Chizhou*”
> 
> View attachment 239497


 
Hey, I have an unprofessional question. Those warships are mainly made up of steel or concrete?


----------



## cirr

Place Of Space said:


> Hey, I have an unprofessional question. Those warships are mainly made up of steel or concrete?



Air。


----------



## Place Of Space

cirr said:


> Air。


----------



## english_man

Please can members here make professional comments only please..............thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Up to six more 056s(509、510、513、514、515 and 516) to be launched before the year ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mil-avia

*Japanese publication cover showing Lanzhou destroyer (DDG-170) :*





*850 × 1200 pixels*
 

Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

PLAN plans to create three additional destroyer & frigate detachments - one for each Fleet - 24 capital ships in total。

So the PLAN is not only replacing old and smaller ships with new and bigger ones，but also undergoing expansion by the number。

A further shipyard（an expanded role for CSSC Defence based in Guangzhou？）will be needed for the extra workload。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

A new PLAN hydrological vessel about to be launched:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*DL-D2*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> *DL-D2*



Doesnt 'Dalian' have covered sheds for warship construction, like 'JN'...........as every time i see an image of warship construction at Dalian...........its always outside!


----------



## LowPost

This hasn't been posted already, I guess?

*Photos of the day: Chinese Navy in Mumbai *

They are visiting everyone in the India Ocean, not just Pakistan.

In a first, Chinese Navy's missile destroyer docks at Mumbai port
Last Updated: Tuesday, July 21, 2015 - 07:50

In a first, Chinese Navy's missile destroyer docks at Mumbai port

Mumbai: In a first incident of its kind, Jinan, a Luyang II-class missile destroyer of Chinese Navy, on Monday docked at Mumbai harbour on a stopover while on an anti-piracy mission on the Gulf of Aden.

Defence sources said the destroyer reached the Mumbai harbour earlier in the day.

The PLA Navy vessel will be leaving for Salalah in Oman on July 24.

The arrival of the Chinese vessel comes at a time when India is keeping a keen eye on the Chinese naval movement in the Indian Ocean Region.

Earlier this month, a Chinese submarine had docked in Karachi, Pakistan, raising the eyebrows of the Indian security establishment.


























China Defense Blog: Photos of the day: Chinese Navy in Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

Possible Yu-11 torpedo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

LCAC 3325 ready for induction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

While HPS continues to churn out 056s











GSI has started work on another replenishment vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

New Type 071A landing crafts under construction at a 2nd shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

I've heard rumours on another Chinese military forum..............that the Chinese Navy is expecting to build at least another 8 more 054A Frigates.........can anyone here confirm this story?
If this is true.........then it will sort of confirm the other story that the Chinese plan to add an extra flotilla to each of its fleets!


----------



## cnleio

China 12x 052D-class DDGs building list (source:wiki)
*Until to 2018, PLAN can have 12x 052D DDGs !*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DDG 167 stripped down

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

10,000 ton Coast Guard Cutter






056

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

Chinese Mobile Landing Platform (MLP)






904B

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

3x 052D and 2x 052C DDGs joint PLAN South Sea Fleet, South China has the strongest fleet of 5x AESA DDGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Will DDG 175 also be seen in its home port later this year？


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Will DDG 175 also be seen in its home port later this year？


Yes. PLAN has wake up their idea and induct type 052D at fast pace. The ideal will be inducting 4 every year. PLAN must achieve total naval supremacy over Japan by 2018, not 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> 3x 052D and 2x 052C DDGs joint PLAN South Sea Fleet, South China has the strongest fleet of 5x AESA DDGs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 244577
> 
> View attachment 244576

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


>


In SCS ... PLAN South China Sea Fleet has 3x 052D + 2x 052C DDGs ... smart enought to train our new AESA DDGs in the region.

Just guess the feeling when Vietnamese to see 5x 052C/D and 054A patrolling the SCS together ... collapsing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

Z-18J AEW (background) and Z-18 (foreground)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

New sub

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viper0011.

cirr said:


> New sub
> 
> View attachment 245377



Another S class? Looks non-nuke from the size and the top of the hull, and I am guessing its displacement....


----------



## cnleio

Viper0011. said:


> Another S class? Looks non-nuke from the size and the top of the hull, and I am guessing its displacement....


new AIP sub ... it said FCAIP (Fuel Cell) system, former type039B sub using SEAIP.

Below is 1st China FCAIP sub out in 2013, @cirr posted is the new built ... how many S-class we don't know.






@Viper0011.
BTW What's name this new AIP sub called by West/NATO ??? Sometimes i called it type039C or type039G ... but not a official name.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> Yes. PLAN has wake up their idea and induct type 052D at fast pace. The ideal will be inducting 4 every year. PLAN must achieve total naval supremacy over Japan by 2018, not 2020.



Why we have to keep comparing ourselves with Japan?

Do you think that the JMSDF has a chance to beat the current PLAN? lol, they can't even scratch us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

HD #9 Type 056 FFG set for launch on 15.08.2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Why we have to keep comparing ourselves with Japan?
> 
> Do you think that the JMSDF has a chance to beat the current PLAN? lol, they can't even scratch us.


JMSDF is still a force to reckon with. In terms of modern destroyer , currently PLAN has only 12 available. Not much more than JMSDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> JMSDF is still a force to reckon with. In terms of modern destroyer , currently PLAN has only 12 available. Not much more than JMSDF.



But the modern warfare is not about ship vs ship, it is about the whole systematic warfare. In this case, Japan got nothing on China.

Also, the PLAN now has 8 Aegis-like DDGs over 6 Aegis DDGs of the JMSDF.

PS, their 150KM Harpoon missile can barely touch any PLAN warship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

* Info graph of Chinese Y-8 GX6 Maritime Patrol and Anti-submarine warfare aircraft*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

DDG 173

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sweetgrape

DDG 173(052D)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

@Nihonjin1051
2nd 052D-class N.o173 'ChangSha' serving in PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

HD's 9th Type 056 FFG launched this afternoon on 15.08.2015：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

PLAN South Sea fleet's 052D-class N.o172 and N.o173, 052C-class N.o170 and N.o171 together

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Ok，here comes confirmation of induction of DDG 173 “*Changsha*” on 12.08.2015：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> Ok，here comes confirmation of induction of DDG 173 “*Changsha*” on 12.08.2015：



Yes.......thanks '*CIRR*'..................i've noticed a trend lately where people assume once a vessel has a pennant number on, then that means it has been commissioned into the Chinese fleet, but it doesn't...................but to me i only accept it officially, when the Chinese themselves report the event, and show a picture, with the commissioning ceremony (just as you have done here).
Which is why i also believe the 19th and 20th 054A Frigates, though completed, havnt yet been officially inducted into the Chinese fleet.............unless, anyone here can show me news to the contrary. 

Anyway, its good news..........and the '173' looks in fine shape...........look forward to seeing further 052D's join the fleet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XiaoYaoZi



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

XiaoYaoZi said:


>


 OMG ... it seems China latest FCAIP subs built more than i thought, at least >3x  ... bro, how can we call the new FCAIP sub, type039C or type039G ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

cnleio said:


> OMG ... it seems China latest FCAIP subs built more than i thought, at least >3x  ... bro, how can we call the new FCAIP sub, type039C or type039G ???


We can call them Japan's friend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Our new friend at Dalian is growing and growing ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Welcome more 052D-class DDGs to join PLAN  ... this year or next year

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> Welcome more 052D-class DDGs to join PLAN  ... this year or next year
> 
> View attachment 248075
> View attachment 248076
> View attachment 248077



2 coast guard cutters、1 submarine、3 destroyers、3 LCACs and other “things” more than meeting the eye。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> Coast guard cutters、submarines、destroyers、LCACs and other “things” more than meeting the eye。


Yes ... just i only love 052D, im sure 2016 PLAN can has another 3x new 052D ... 3x 052D + 2x 052C in South Sea Fleet, 3x 052D + 4x 052C in East Sea Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

How to build China 1st domestic Aircraft Carrier - Type001A ? Here is a interesting document to introduce the building process & sub-systems (only Chinese). It's Chinese intelligence + techs and 2019 we can see her.

八月航母上船台：一个普通军迷眼中的001A建造历程

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

5x 052C/D in HaiNan island

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Falcon

*C28A corvette for Algerian Navy begins sea trials *

C28A corvette for Algerian Navy begins sea trials | defenceWeb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

Well today, or in the last 2-3 days?..... the Chinese Navy got themselves another big toy.

This time its an 054A Frigate............as the vessel *'579 Handan' *has had its commissioning ceremony, and will be joining the Northern fleet. This now means there are officially *19 054A Frigates* in the Chinese Navy.......and vessel '578' should be joining the fleet also, probably late Autumn.

Here's the picture:-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

A pair of J-15s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> A pair of J-15s



Any idea when the Chinese will induct the J-15S? I presume that it will incorporate the same avionics as the J-16, no?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Any idea when the Chinese will induct the J-15S? I presume that it will incorporate the same avionics as the J-16, no?



I have a question for you。

What's this new electro-optical early warning system nearing prototype development？

我们的“狼团队” ——记中航工业光电所某型预警系统竞标团队 本报通讯员　李绍楠　李方亮

 it is meant to work in harsh environments。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Well today, or in the last 2-3 days?..... the Chinese Navy got themselves another big toy.
> 
> This time its an 054A Frigate............as the vessel *'579 Handan' *has had its commissioning ceremony, and will be joining the Northern fleet. This now means there are officially *19 054A Frigates* in the Chinese Navy.......and vessel '578' should be joining the fleet also, probably late Autumn.
> 
> Here's the picture:-
> 
> View attachment 248528



20th also officially commissioned as evidenced by the PLAN flag at the stern

*FFG 578* "*Yangzhou*"
















It is rumoured that a further 8 054A++++s are to be built before the construction of 054B towards the end of 2016 the earliest.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> 20th also officially commissioned as evidenced by the PLAN flag at the stern
> 
> *FFG 578* "*Yangzhou*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is rumoured that a further 8 054A++++s are to be built before the construction of 054B towards the end of 2016 the earliest.



Interesting!........about the flag.

Have any pictures of the commissioning ceremony been released yet?

Regarding the numbers of 054A's, i too had read recently from a pretty reliable source that China was expected to place an order for an additional 8 vessels, bringing the class total upto 32.

Also, the latest rumour is that there are also expected to be around 18 052D Destroyers made as well.

Plus, 8 055 Cruisers, eventually!

The Chinese Navy, sure is building up an extremely powerful surface force........well done China!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Here a few more ... reportedly also of the flight-deck !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PRC2025

english_man said:


> Interesting!........about the flag.
> 
> Have any pictures of the commissioning ceremony been released yet?
> 
> Regarding the numbers of 054A's, i too had read recently from a pretty reliable source that China was expected to place an order for an additional 8 vessels, bringing the class total upto 32.
> 
> Also, the latest rumour is that there are also expected to be around 18 052D Destroyers made as well.
> 
> Plus, 8 055 Cruisers, eventually!
> 
> The Chinese Navy, sure is building up an extremely powerful surface force........well done China!



Well, I wouldn't call it an "extremely powerful surface force", because those kind of numbers should be perfectly normal for a country of China's size, potential naval threats and the fact that we're talking about biggest economy in the world, when measured in PPP. 

The problem with some countries that are anti-China is that they have been used to seeing China rather extremely weak when it comes to naval assets, thus whining and talking about China as a "threat". 

The U.S., which had - and still has the world's biggest economy measured in MER (not PPP) , spends about 600 billion USD a year on its military machine. I think it's reasonable for China to spend at least 300 billion USD eventually, as that would still be only 2 percent of China's GDP (measured in MER) from 2020 and onwards. Of course, measured in PPP, it might get closer to 400 billion USD during the 2020s, but as I pointed out, I really hate it when someone thinks its "extremely poweful". Because that sounds like China is "preparing for war" or something, which is definitely not true.

On the contrary, its not normal or natural to see China weak. Only for the past 150 years, the U.S. was able to put China and the U.K aside as world's largest economies, thus China taking that place once again should be normal. 

The U.S. needs to stop whining about who spends how much on what. We have accepted that the U.S. spends most since they're the biggest economy. Now it's the time for the U.S. to accept that the other way around. 

Therefore, 32 or even 40+ modern frigates, in addition to 26 DDGs is and should be totally normal. There is nothing aggresive about it. We are talking about a massive economy and a country that still hasn't phased out Type 051 ships and Type 59 MBTs, even though China has much better ships, my point is that China also needs to communicate that better.
There is still a lot of old stuff that needs to be replaced, and there is nothing "aggressive" about not wanting to keep any more of Type 051 active. But some media is so typical and always portray China as "aggressive build up" of naval assets, when the fact is that it's not normal to have the fleet China had only five or six years ago, when you think about the size and importance of China in world affairs.

I believe world powers should just agree and accept that when a country has the biggest economy in the world, it should be normal that they spend the most on weapons; and I am not talking about percentages, but the amount of money. 

Then the 2nd largest economy should spend most on weapons after the 1st one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

You misunderstood my words, i meant China's Navy would be powerful in the not too distant future.............i didnt apply the term aggressive in my post.
Its only the American media that stirs up things by saying that China's military buildup is aggressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

english_man said:


> You misunderstood my words, i meant China's Navy would be powerful in the not too distant future.............i didnt apply the term aggressive in my post.
> Its only the American media that stirs up things by saying that China's military buildup is aggressive!



Yes this sounds much better, everybody knows the US has the highest military budget and nobody seems to be yelling the US is aggressively building up her military instead China spends only around 2% of the GDP and the US starts to spread the rise of China is a military threat to world peace. WHAT DA ****?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

_*Yuanwang-X（X=7?）*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

001A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Another 054A（FFG 531 “_*Xiangtan*_”？）gearing up for maiden sea trials：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

DL-D2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Type 056 #7 at LN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

WS-10H powered* J-15S* first seen in PLAN colours

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> WS-10H powered* J-15S* first seen in PLAN colours
> 
> View attachment 253718



I think all J-15 will swapped out the AL-31F engine with WS-10H engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> I think all J-15 will swapped out the AL-31F engine with WS-10H engine.



Rail gun for Type 055B DDG。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Long past prototype development。

Conservatism is the only factor that holds back its use on 055.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

At least 10 J-15s counted in this training base。

Enough hangars for a regiment of J-15s。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Long past prototype development。
> 
> Conservatism is the only factor that holds back its use on 055.



What is long past prototype development?


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is long past prototype development?



railgun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> railgun



You are telling me that China has already developed a rail gun? 

When is it being deployed? And why are we not hearing anything about it.


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> WS-10H powered* J-15S* first seen in PLAN colours
> 
> View attachment 253718



They will be equipped with AESA radars, correct?


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You are telling me that China has already developed a rail gun?
> 
> When is it being deployed? And why are we not hearing anything about it.



You won't hear much about it till it is deployed。

We don't talk about things。We do things。

That's the Chinese way if you will。



SinoSoldier said:


> They will be equipped with AESA radars, correct?



Am I allowed to say yes？Or must I say yes？

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Am I allowed to say yes？Or must I say yes？



What do the authorities allow?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> You won't hear much about it till it is deployed。
> 
> We don't talk about things。We do things。
> 
> That's the Chinese way if you will。
> 
> 
> 
> Am I allowed to say yes？Or must I say yes？




So when is your rail gun being deployed?

What about your laser weapons?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> What do the authorities allow?



What the heck is this？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

What is the Chinese opinion? Will India going to break up into States? And When, specify year?

ONLY EXPERTs please!!!


----------



## cirr

PLAN's 4th LPD in sea trials：

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*FFG 578* “*Yangzhou*” commissioned into the East China Sea Fleet on 21.09.2015

新型导弹护卫舰扬州舰正式入列东海舰队-20150921新闻直播间-凤凰视频-最具媒体品质的综合视频门户-凤凰网

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Type 093B nuclear attack submarine






firing two versions of the YJ-18 family of cruise missiles，i.e. anti-ship and land attack，






to wipe clean monkeys。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Satellite imagery of Type 001A CV-17 on 22.09.2015 






and

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

DDG 167 “_*Shenzhen*_” undergoing deep modernization

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

The construction of PLAN assets continue apace at HDZH shipyard。

Note the plural。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> View attachment 261059



Thanks for the image 'Cirr' , BUT what is it an image of?


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Thanks for the image 'Cirr' , BUT what is it an image of?



One of 3 naval assets under construction at HD Shipyard。

Latest from JN Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CSSC Defence，Guangzhou：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

Why post pictures with no descriptions complete waste of time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

aziqbal said:


> Why post pictures with no descriptions complete waste of time



Its a picture of the first 052D under construction at Dalian shipyard................and yes its annoying when members here don't add some text to the images they post here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viper0011.

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You are telling me that China has already developed a rail gun?.



They started on the concept in 2011 and recently had a couple of prototypes doing range testing!


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Viper0011. said:


> They started on the concept in 2011 and recently had a couple of prototypes doing range testing!



Really? Can you provide me some more information? And some links perhaps?


----------



## j20blackdragon

Su-30MK2 has been upgraded to carry PL-12.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## j20blackdragon

Type 072A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Really? Can you provide me some more information? And some links perhaps?



Links？Are you kidding？You only hear “rumours” 

But rest assured，China's railguns are under intensive tests。

Ditto EMALS、directed energy weapons and a host of other stuffs。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kungfugymnast

cirr said:


> CSSC Defence，Guangzhou：



These earlier destroyers photos you posted, are they undergoing upgrades recently to fit new indigenous weapons replacing original Russian equipments or these are old photos when they were under construction?


----------



## cirr

Type 055 mock-up for electromagnetic compatibility（EMC）tests

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Type 055 mock-up for electromagnetic compatibility（EMC）tests




What does EMC test mean?


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What does EMC test mean?



Electromagnetic Compatibility Test. Just search further details on the web please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> Electromagnetic Compatibility Test. Just search further details on the web please.



I did read what he wrote. But the question itself is, what is an Electromagnetic Compatibility Test?


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I did read what he wrote. But the question itself is, what is an Electromagnetic Compatibility Test?


There are many electrionic interference and many electronic equipments working at the same time in a modern naval warfare. From guiding a weapon to sending out datalink communication. We have to ensure all these equipment work together at the same time and will not caused interference to each other. A simulator is set up and tested all equipment compatibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


>



A Ski bow?


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> A Ski bow?




That's the old demo-module at Dalian ...


----------



## cirr

*FFG 532*（21th Type 054A）handed over to the PLAN on 10.10.2015

新闻中心正文

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> *FFG 532*（21th Type 054A）handed over to the PLAN on 10.10.2015
> 
> 新闻中心正文



Someone on twitter posted pictures of steam catapults in Huangdicun. Can you provide more details?


----------



## cirr

*FFG 531*（the 22nd Type 054A）in sea trials。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> *FFG 532*（21th Type 054A）handed over to the PLAN on 10.10.2015
> 
> 新闻中心正文



Umm.........actually elsewhere people are saying that the ship delivered from Hudong is actually an 056 Corvette.
Unfortunately the report doesn't actually specify the class of ship delivered...........though looking at the building times, it does seem more likely to be the light Frigate No 505 of the 056 class.
Anyone got any more info on this? Thanks.


----------



## nomi007

官方曝光歼15飞鲨舰载机降落航母机舱视角画面  - 海军论坛 - 铁血社区
any one share this video


----------



## Beast

First Chinese pilot to land J-15 on CV-16 Liaoning. Dai Ming Meng






Historical first landing on CV-16 Liaoning shown

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Seems to be this one !






or this ?


----------



## Pangu

*中国海军 - 纪念中船集团江南造船建厂150周年视频 *
Video commemorating 150th anniversary of JN Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Nth Type 056 at HPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Someone on twitter posted pictures of steam catapults in Huangdicun. Can you provide more details?



You mean the following？











This is NOT news。OFFICIAL information about the successful development of China's steam catapult first appeared as long ago as in 2011.

Personally I am only interested in EMALS the prototype of which is being put through vigorous tests as China embarks on the construction of its first conventional Type 002 flattop。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LowPost

*PLA navy ship arrives in Pearl Harbor*




Yan Zhenming, commander of the Zheng He's commission journey, shake hands with Eric F. Weilenman, captain of Naval Surface Group Middle Pacific, Monday morning at Pearl Harbor. Photos by Linda Deng / China Daily

*Training vessel will take part in joint exercises*

The high-seas-going training ship Zheng He of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy arrived in Pearl Harbor, Hawaii on the morning of Oct 12 for a four-day training exchange and good will visit.

The ship received a warm welcome at Pier 26 from US Navy officials, local Chinese organizations and associations such as the Chinese Chamber of Commerce of Hawaii and Hawaii Chinese Overseas Association and volunteer Chinese nationals.

For US Navy public affairs officer Krystyna Nowakowski, it was her second time on board the Zheng He and she was delighted to see her Chinese culture course teacher from the Chinese navy again.

"I was on board the Zheng He when the ship was sailing across the Atlantic in 2013. I was a third-year student at the US Naval Academy in Annapolis. I had two Chinese culture courses and had a great time," Nowakowski said.

Minister of the Chinese Embassy in the US Wu Xi and Deputy Consul General of the Consulate General of China in Los Angeles Sun Lushan were also on hand with the US navy band to greet the Chinese crew with shakes and smiles.

"This is the second time the ship has made a visit to Pearl Harbor, the first time being in April 1989," said Ye Kaihua, commanding officer of the Zheng He.

"We are excited to have this second 'handshake' with our American counterparts, exchanging knowledge and skills."




The People's Liberation Army Navy's training ship Zheng He arrives at Pier 26 in Pearl Harbor on Monday for a four-day port call.

The training ship, with 171 cadets (18 of whom are female) from three naval academies in China (the Dalian Naval Academy, the Naval University of Engineering and the Naval Aeronautical Engineering Institute) on board, started its far seas intern mission from the port city of Dalian in northeast China on Sept 23, and had conducted paid port calls to Vladivostok in Russia. After Pearl Harbor the ship will head to Chinhae port in South Korea.

"We want our students to broaden their horizons through their experience and to enhance their professionalism through the exchange programs with their counterparts from the US," said Yan Zhenming, commander of the Zheng He's commission journey this time around.

"Now our ship makes ocean-going navigation annually and globally. We have set up routine training programs for cadets, who expect to be the captains of the PLA Navy's next generation," Ye told China Daily.

Commanding officers of the Zheng He are scheduled to visit the headquarters of the US Navy's Pacific Fleet and the USS Chosin, a Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser named in honor of the Battle of Chosin, and attend a deck reception on board.

"We will do some search and rescue planning, a damage control exercise, and go through and share our voyage lessons and show our equipment," said Kevin Brand, commanding officer of USS Chosin.

"We look forward to hosting the Chinese navy on Thursday on the USS Chosin with a social event."

Sailors from both sides will also participate in sports activities such as rowing, football and basketball before their departure on Oct 16.

Zheng He is China's first naval training vessel. Since 1987, it has completed a global voyage, paying visits to 28 countries and regions. The ship's 1989 visit to Pearl Harbor was the PLA's first-ever port visit to a US port since 1949. During that visit, the Zheng He sailors visited with their American counterparts and traded souvenirs, played basketball and enjoyed local Hawaiian entertainment.

President Xi Jinping said when he met with US President Barack Obama in Washington on Sept 25 that military-to-military ties are a vital component of China-US relations and the two sides should maintain the momentum for high-level military exchanges.

Xi called on the two militaries to make better use of institutional dialogue and conduct more joint drills and training exercises, saying China, at the invitation of the US, will attend the 2016 Rim of the Pacific multilateral naval drills and dispatch personnel to Seattle to participate in humanitarian aid and disaster relief training.

Upon arrival, the Zheng He held a deck reception for US navy officers, Chinese consular officials and representatives of Chinese nationals and the local Chinese community.

"I am happy and proud to be one of the people to welcome Zheng He, I hope they enjoy Hawaii," said 91-year-old retired Honolulu dentist Joseph Young, who took a bus to the pier to welcome the ship and take a tour of it.

PLA navy ship arrives in Pearl Harbor[2]|chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

* Chinese PLAN Aircraft Carrier Liaoning now operates 5+ Shenyang J-15s *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

j20blackdragon said:


> View attachment 264569
> View attachment 264570
> View attachment 264571
> View attachment 264572
> View attachment 264573
> View attachment 264574
> View attachment 264575


From Germany, will they sail into Syria water to join Russians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will the older Destroyers which are going upgradation to reach the standard of Type-52D to PN. I think PN needs a total of 8 of these to defend. If yes then surely PN would going to sell the F-22P to Algeria and may scrap the 6 Frigates and return the OHPs to US.


----------



## kungfugymnast

black-hawk_101 said:


> Will the older Destroyers which are going upgradation to reach the standard of Type-52D to PN. I think PN needs a total of 8 of these to defend. If yes then surely PN would going to sell the F-22P to Algeria and may scrap the 6 Frigates and return the OHPs to US.



Yes, PN needed new aegis multirole destroyers to compete neighbor's mighty navy and air force. There's limit on upgrading old destroyers, mostly to improve on capabilities but not increasing quantity.


----------



## Total Destruction

*
International Maritime Port Security Summer 2015 PDF - Military Briefs*


----------



## LowPost

Joint drill between the PLAN and the Marine nationale near Roscoff, France on 14 October involving the destroyer Jinan, frigate Yiyang and anti-submarine frigate Latouche-Tréville. 






















Chinese, French warships take part in joint drill - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Suspected to be a module of Type 055 DDG






About time，about time。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

In the meantime..............the Chinese Navy have received another 056 into its active fleet.
This time its boat No *505 *_*Qinhuangdao*................._which was inducted into the Chinese Northern fleet on the 16 Oct 2015.
That's now *23 056's* in the active fleet..................and another 056 should be joining the fleet before the end of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> In the meantime..............the Chinese Navy have received another 056 into its active fleet.
> This time its boat No *505 *_*Qinhuangdao*................._which was inducted into the Chinese Northern fleet on the 16 Oct 2015.
> That's now *23 056's* in the active fleet..................and another 056 should be joining the fleet before the end of the year.
> 
> View attachment 265390



In the meantime，Type 001A CV 17 。。。。











and

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

j20blackdragon said:


>



As a stopgap before the introduction of carrier-borne 5th gen fighter and to go with Type 002 steam catapult flattop？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

The question is how reliable this is at all ?


----------



## kungfugymnast

j20blackdragon said:


>



Just as expected, china is getting catapult launch for its upcoming new carriers. Even liaoning will be refitted with catapult launch having the ski~ramp redesigned to flat wide. About J15 to have tail fins redesigned, possible but also might not since the current fins could share parts with j11. Better they allocate extra budget for j31 navalized variant after success of catapult launch carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Launch imminent？






Also CCG 3303 formally inducted

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

* U.S. Navy delegation visits Chinese aircraft carrier - Liaonin *



A U.S. Navy delegation, comprising of 27 people, had the opportunity to tour Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning on Oct. 19.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sheik

monitor said:


> A U.S. Navy delegation, comprising of 27 people, had the opportunity to tour Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning on Oct. 19.



The PLAN showed the Americans the ship must because the technologies on Liaoning are no longer the most advanced of China. PLAN will apply more advanced tech on 001A and 002. 



monitor said:


> * U.S. Navy delegation visits Chinese aircraft carrier - Liaonin *
> 
> A U.S. Navy delegation, comprising of 27 people, had the opportunity to tour Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning on Oct. 19.



The short guy in the middle of the group picture, ZHANG Zheng, is the first and current captain of CNS Liaoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

sheik said:


> The PLAN showed the Americans the ship must because the technologies on Liaoning are no longer the most advanced of China. PLAN will apply more advanced tech on 001A and 002.
> 
> 
> 
> The short guy in the middle of the group picture, ZHANG Zheng, is the first and current captain of CNS Liaoning.



just showing the carrier will not give them any detail idea of technology if that were so simple then nobody would give foreign military member any access to their military hardware . infact china is showcasing US what China have done to their once brown water coastal navy .


----------



## cirr

What the heck is this？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

sheik said:


> The PLAN showed the Americans the ship must because the technologies on Liaoning are no longer the most advanced of China. PLAN will apply more advanced tech on 001A and 002.
> 
> 
> 
> The short guy in the middle of the group picture, ZHANG Zheng, is the first and current captain of CNS Liaoning.



US Navy have invited China and Pakistan military officers to board few their present carriers several times having cocktail party at the hanger bay and nice grilled mutton, giving them a tour. Such tour won't get much technical info. Only see and touch the fighters, choppers, etc. Nothing much, just to get inspiration and idea what to build next time.


----------



## cirr

Bird's eye view of a corner of JNS：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

CV-17






FFG 531 “_*Xiangtan*_” due for induction in December 2015：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Commissioning of "960" imminent
















New Type 056A(left) launched at HPS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> Bird's eye view of a corner of JNS：


Next year hope to see our type055 DDG in there ... a Great Shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

JL-2 ICBM

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

SinoSoldier said:


> JL-2 ICBM
> 
> View attachment 268354



How deep below the surface can JL2 be fired?


----------



## cirr

CV-17 continues to grow in size

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

New 40000-ton supply ship under construction，launch expected in Spring 2016：











Also a further Type 056 light FFG was launched a few days back at WCS。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Superconducting Electromagnetic Catapult

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## masud

cirr said:


> Superconducting Electromagnetic Catapult



that.s look nice.........


----------



## F-22Raptor

The Type 54A Yiyang and Type 52C Jinan conducted a passing exercise with the destroyers Mason, Stout, and cruiser Monterey in the Atlantic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Type 055、001、001A、002 etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Type 055、001、001A、002 etc etc



Cirr, is the 002 being built simultaneously with the 001A (i.e. construction already started) or is it still waiting to begin?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Cirr, is the 002 being built simultaneously with the 001A (i.e. construction already started) or is it still waiting to begin?



The latter。The PLA，as conservative as it is，won't rush anything。

A new member in the PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Type 901 *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Liaoning aircraft carrier trainng.

Nice CGI by Chinese animation fan for PLAN

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*DDG 175 “Yinchuan”*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Type 055、Type 901、Type 039C、Type 09IIIB etc etc。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Type 055、Type 901、Type 039C、Type 09IIIB etc etc。。。
> 
> View attachment 273873



What did the rumors say? Any dates?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> What did the rumors say? Any dates?



What rumours？

This is an extract of an PLAN document listing major naval assets under development or in use（only those publicly known（Type 055 DDG、Type 901 replenishment ship、Type 093C SS、Type 09IIIB SSN）are shown with the rest blacked-out）

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Still looks promising for launch in Spring 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*DDG 174* “*Hefei*”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Type 901 #1











#2 also under construction。

Type 903A in sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Genesis

cirr said:


> Type 901 #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 also under construction。
> 
> Type 903A in sea trials


type 901, 55,000 tons. I'm hearing 4 in total, maybe more.

I remember when that plane went down and losers laughed at our replenishment fleet. Well payback's a bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Genesis said:


> type 901, 55,000 tons. I'm hearing 4 in total, maybe more.
> 
> I remember when that plane went down and losers laughed at our replenishment fleet. Well payback's a bitch.



Chinese shipyards certified to build naval ships have ahead of them an extremely busy schedule。


----------



## cirr

DL-D1 launched today：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> DL-D1 launched today：



Dalian shipyard is terrible. I think GSIC can do a much better job...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

cirr said:


> The latter。The PLA，as conservative as it is，won't rush anything。
> 
> A new member in the PLAN




what is this ??


----------



## Beast

monitor said:


> what is this ??


Type52D destroyer build by the ill efficient Dalian shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Beast said:


> Type52D destroyer build by the ill efficient Dalian shipyard.



destroyer ? how can this ship remotely related to type-52D ??


----------



## Beast

monitor said:


> destroyer ? how can this ship remotely related to type-52D ??



Sorry, mix up. That is an insignificant naval cable laying ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Tone honest , people from south are more efficient than people from north. Same with fighter jet, Chengdu is way better than shenyang


----------



## cirr

DL-D1

Say hello to DL-D2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*DDG 167* ”_*Shenzhen*_“

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> *DDG 167* ”_*Shenzhen*_“


I think she will be transform into a destroyer size but with 054A system. That will still be a massive upgrade compare to her original system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

Bussard Ramjet said:


> How deep below the surface can JL2 be fired?



At least 60 m.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Another day，another 054A 






*FFG 531* “*Xiangtan*” being readied for induction

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Another day，another 054A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FFG 531* “*Xiangtan*” being readied for induction



PLAN shall ask CSSC to join in building of Type052D and stop making Type054A frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

沪东重机工会召开“树重机品牌，铸重机军魂”军品劳动竞赛动员大会


> 他谈到，公司研发的16PC2-6B主要用于国家两攻项目，要和法国“西北风”号、日本“出云”号等同类型船用主机抗衡，任务艰巨，意义重大，体现了沪东重机为海军装备提供永恒动力的企业责任


First official news about type 075

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

aliaselin said:


> 沪东重机工会召开“树重机品牌，铸重机军魂”军品劳动竞赛动员大会
> 
> First official news about type 075



What is type 075?


----------



## aliaselin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is type 075?


LHA，with Chinese name "两栖攻击舰"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is type 075?









I hope we will build 4 and sold 2 to Russian in exchange for oil. 

The new was reported in June 2015, it shall have started in some shipyard already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Beast said:


> View attachment 276372
> 
> 
> I hope we will build 4 and sold 2 to Russian in exchange for oil.
> 
> The new was reported in June 2015, it shall have started in some shipyard already.



This is a model for export only.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

The 24th new 054A-class frigate building in HuangPu shipyard











Well ... PLAN already has 60+ FFG and DDG surface ships (054A-class is the most), the problem is now only 10x type052C/D air-defence DDGs, the quantity of China advanced surface ships still much less than USN ... next years there need more new DDGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Official confirmation（if still needed）of PLAN's LHD programme

中国建直通甲板两栖舰利远洋战 官方首次证实-20151203军迷前线-凤凰视频-最具媒体品质的综合视频门户-凤凰网

2016 is the year。

Power plant model：*16PC2-6B*

沪东重机工会召开“树重机品牌，铸重机军魂”军品劳动竞赛动员大会

29日上午，公司工会在职工俱乐部召开“树重机品牌，铸重机军魂”军品劳动竞赛动员大会。公司总经理、党委副书记钱德英、公司党委副书记、纪委书记、工会主席李煜前、公司总经理助理毛茂荣及公司副总工程师刘双智出席动员大会。各参赛部门党政工负责人和参赛代表共计150余人出席会议。

会上，劳动竞赛领导小组副组长、毛茂荣总助首先介绍了公司军品生产的形势，并要求参赛员工认清目前面临的任务和严峻的挑战，紧盯生产节点，及时解决困难，在抢进度的同时保证质量和安全，坚持第一次就把工作做好，减少返工，提高劳动效率，以高度的政治责任感和使命感参加本次军品劳动竞赛，维护沪东重机的质量声誉，树立沪东重机的质量品牌。

劳动竞赛领导小组组长、李煜前副书记向与会人员介绍了动员大会召开的背景和意义，他指出公司工会在今年公司柴油机产量创历史新高，同时也是军品生产和研制任务再创历史新高的情况下，充分发挥工会的组织优势，围绕五大类军品研制任务，组织发动涉军人员开展军品劳动竞赛。本次军品劳动竞赛涉赛机型对公司发展意义重大。他谈到，*公司研发的16PC2-6B主要用于国家两攻项目，要和法国“西北风”号、日本“出云”号等同类型船用主机抗衡，任务艰巨，意义重大，体现了沪东重机为海军装备提供永恒动力的企业责任；而12MV390的研制生产则是公司自身发展的需要，承载了几代造机人的梦想，也是沪东重机薪火相传的见证*。

李煜前副书记还指出，军品劳动竞赛从5月份到年底，时间紧、要求高、任务重，各参赛部门要围绕竞赛总目标，细化竞赛项目，落实项目责任人，制定有效竞赛措施，做到困难逐个解决，项目逐个攻克。李煜前副书记强调，各参赛部门在保质保量保安全的前提下，确保按期完成目标，并要求各二级部工会努力挖掘和宣传竞赛过程中涌现出的先进个人和先进事迹。

会上，生管部以及加工车间部门负责人分别代表部门做了表态发言，他们表示部门将落实竞赛项目责任，积极推进竞赛项目计划，以劳动竞赛活动为契机确保实现竞赛各项目标。技术中心徐震、质保部万双国和总装车间马雪峰作为参赛人员代表分别在动员会上进行表态发言。


钱德英总经理在会上作了重要讲话，他首先肯定了公司工会组织开展军品劳动竞赛的形式和开展的意义，围绕沪东重机的当前市场地位和军品生产的重要性，他要求各部门要以劳动竞赛为契机，牢固树立“军品第一，强军报国”的思想，希望通过劳动竞赛动员大会，统一思想；希望通过部门间友好地合作，发挥团队协作精神，切实有效做好劳动竞赛各项工作；以质量为核心，强化精细化管理，科学组织调度，确保按期完成劳动竞赛各项目标，确保各型号军品柴油机顺利圆满交付。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Official confirmation（if still needed）of PLAN's LHD programme
> 
> 中国建直通甲板两栖舰利远洋战 官方首次证实-20151203军迷前线-凤凰视频-最具媒体品质的综合视频门户-凤凰网
> 
> 2016 is the year。
> 
> Power plant model：*16PC2-6B*
> 
> 沪东重机工会召开“树重机品牌，铸重机军魂”军品劳动竞赛动员大会
> 
> 29日上午，公司工会在职工俱乐部召开“树重机品牌，铸重机军魂”军品劳动竞赛动员大会。公司总经理、党委副书记钱德英、公司党委副书记、纪委书记、工会主席李煜前、公司总经理助理毛茂荣及公司副总工程师刘双智出席动员大会。各参赛部门党政工负责人和参赛代表共计150余人出席会议。
> 
> 会上，劳动竞赛领导小组副组长、毛茂荣总助首先介绍了公司军品生产的形势，并要求参赛员工认清目前面临的任务和严峻的挑战，紧盯生产节点，及时解决困难，在抢进度的同时保证质量和安全，坚持第一次就把工作做好，减少返工，提高劳动效率，以高度的政治责任感和使命感参加本次军品劳动竞赛，维护沪东重机的质量声誉，树立沪东重机的质量品牌。
> 
> 劳动竞赛领导小组组长、李煜前副书记向与会人员介绍了动员大会召开的背景和意义，他指出公司工会在今年公司柴油机产量创历史新高，同时也是军品生产和研制任务再创历史新高的情况下，充分发挥工会的组织优势，围绕五大类军品研制任务，组织发动涉军人员开展军品劳动竞赛。本次军品劳动竞赛涉赛机型对公司发展意义重大。他谈到，*公司研发的16PC2-6B主要用于国家两攻项目，要和法国“西北风”号、日本“出云”号等同类型船用主机抗衡，任务艰巨，意义重大，体现了沪东重机为海军装备提供永恒动力的企业责任；而12MV390的研制生产则是公司自身发展的需要，承载了几代造机人的梦想，也是沪东重机薪火相传的见证*。
> 
> 李煜前副书记还指出，军品劳动竞赛从5月份到年底，时间紧、要求高、任务重，各参赛部门要围绕竞赛总目标，细化竞赛项目，落实项目责任人，制定有效竞赛措施，做到困难逐个解决，项目逐个攻克。李煜前副书记强调，各参赛部门在保质保量保安全的前提下，确保按期完成目标，并要求各二级部工会努力挖掘和宣传竞赛过程中涌现出的先进个人和先进事迹。
> 
> 会上，生管部以及加工车间部门负责人分别代表部门做了表态发言，他们表示部门将落实竞赛项目责任，积极推进竞赛项目计划，以劳动竞赛活动为契机确保实现竞赛各项目标。技术中心徐震、质保部万双国和总装车间马雪峰作为参赛人员代表分别在动员会上进行表态发言。
> 
> 
> 钱德英总经理在会上作了重要讲话，他首先肯定了公司工会组织开展军品劳动竞赛的形式和开展的意义，围绕沪东重机的当前市场地位和军品生产的重要性，他要求各部门要以劳动竞赛为契机，牢固树立“军品第一，强军报国”的思想，希望通过劳动竞赛动员大会，统一思想；希望通过部门间友好地合作，发挥团队协作精神，切实有效做好劳动竞赛各项工作；以质量为核心，强化精细化管理，科学组织调度，确保按期完成劳动竞赛各项目标，确保各型号军品柴油机顺利圆满交付。



I hope it can be ski jump bow deck rather than flush straight deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Type 001A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

A new pic of DL-D1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

If future PLAN to own 32x 054A-class FFGs, 32x 052C/D-class DDGs, 24x 055-class DDGs ... is that enough for China Navy ?


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> If future PLAN to own 32x 054A-class FFGs, 32x 052C/D-class DDGs, 24x 055-class DDGs ... is that enough for China Navy ?


Too much. Such a naval forces will bankrupt China. Excluding the insignificant frigate and the old Type052C.

12 Type052D and 16 Type 055 are enough to be the 2nd largest naval power in the world.


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Too much. Such a naval forces will bankrupt China. Excluding the insignificant frigate and the old Type052C.
> 
> 12 Type052D and 16 Type 055 are enough to be the 2nd largest naval power in the world.


Not only JN and DL shipyards building 052D and 055, later other big shipyard also will join DDG building maybe 3~4x shipyards together... so the real numbers will bigger than 12x or 16x. And the price of 'Made in China' DDG cheaper than Burk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

I am more concerning about the second production line for the nuclear subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Not only JN and DL shipyards building 052D and 055, later other big shipyard also will join DDG building maybe 3~4x shipyards together... so the real numbers will bigger than 12x or 16x. And the price of 'Made in China' DDG cheaper than Burk


I feel Type052D is not a very good model to build on large number. It basically have quite an update advance system but let down by its small tonnage. An AB at 9600 tons can carry 96VLS missiles and 2 helo for ASW. While Type052D at 7500tons carry 64 VLS missile and only one helo for ASW.

Type055 at 13000tons with 128 VLS and 2 helo for ASW shall be the platform to build on for larger number. I hoped Dalian will just stopped at 2 hull of Type052D and then joined in Jiangnan Shipyard for more Type055.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I am more concerning about the second production line for the nuclear subs.


It seems to have not much of problem but tracking the number of PLAN SSN build is hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

US Navy has 62 Arleigh Burke-class destroyers and 22 Ticonderoga-class cruisers.
That's 84 incredibly powerful destroyers/cruisers in total.

China need many more Type 055 cruisers (128 VLS), not Type 052D (64 VLS). I would say China need 40+ Type 055 to get even within touching distance of the US Navy. Otherwise China will be forever behind the US Navy and be at the mercy of the US controlling the seas. Even with 40 for China, US still has DOUBLE the number. That's still a massive gap.

China don't need to exactly match the US in numbers but China does need to get close enough in numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Beidou2020 said:


> US Navy has 62 Arleigh Burke-class destroyers and 22 Ticonderoga-class cruisers.
> That's 84 incredibly powerful destroyers/cruisers in total.
> 
> China need many more Type 055 cruisers (128 VLS), not Type 052D (64 VLS). I would say China need 40+ Type 055 to get even within touching distance of the US Navy. Otherwise China will be forever behind the US Navy and be at the mercy of the US controlling the seas. Even with 40, that's still only HALF of the US Navy total. That's woefully inadequate.
> 
> China don't need to exactly match the US in numbers but China does need to get close enough in numbers.


In the next 10 or 20 years, you will see the current number of vessel USN now has is totally unsustainable. US is walking the same route Soviet Union experience. By bankrupting herself with too much military expenditure. I predict with Rising China economy, it will slowly erode whatever US economy used to enjoy. Even the US dollar are under threaten with more countries now trading not in US dollar, especially trade with China are settle in RMB.

China as a superpower with nuclear abilities to wipe out whole world will never face a conflict on her soil anymore. Her only possible war will be proxy war which major superpower will never face each other. What China need to fight will be small proxy conflict encourage by China enemies. It need just a fleet of projection on standby will be enough to deal with proxy war while large number of missiles to deter enemy trying to bring conventional conflict near China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

Beast said:


> In the next 10 or 20 years, you will see the current number of vessel USN now has is totally unsustainable. US is walking the same route Soviet Union experience. By bankrupting herself with too much military expenditure. I predict with Rising China economy, it will slowly erode whatever US economy used to enjoy. Even the US dollar are under threaten with more countries now trading not in US dollar, especially trade with China are settle in RMB.
> 
> China as a superpower with nuclear abilities to wipe out whole world will never face a conflict on her soil anymore. Her only possible war will be proxy war which major superpower will never face each other. What China need to fight will be small proxy conflict encourage by China enemies. It need just a fleet of projection on standby will be enough to deal with proxy war while large number of missiles to deter enemy trying to bring conventional conflict near China.



US can never bankrupt itself as long as the dollar is the world reserve currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Beidou2020 said:


> US can never bankrupt itself as long as the dollar is the world reserve currency.



I do agree with what you say but it only applies now. The world is changing everyday. There is no such thing called "Forever". Same as applied to US dollar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beidou2020 said:


> US Navy has 62 Arleigh Burke-class destroyers and 22 Ticonderoga-class cruisers.
> That's 84 incredibly powerful destroyers/cruisers in total.
> 
> China need many more Type 055 cruisers (128 VLS), not Type 052D (64 VLS). I would say China need 40+ Type 055 to get even within touching distance of the US Navy. Otherwise China will be forever behind the US Navy and be at the mercy of the US controlling the seas. Even with 40 for China, US still has DOUBLE the number. That's still a massive gap.
> 
> China don't need to exactly match the US in numbers but China does need to get close enough in numbers.



According to POP3, China is planning to achieve a sub fleet that consists over 50 advanced nuclear subs in a not very distant future.

And 50 large advanced DDGs like the Type 055 family is needed.

However, the Type 055 is more equivalent to the DDG-1000 and the Arleigh Burke Flight III/IV.

About half of the USN fleet still consists of those aging Arleigh Burke Flight I/II and Ticonderoga.

So 50+ Type 055 with 24 Type 052D can surpass the 84 Arleigh Burke + Ticonderoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> According to POP3, China is planning to achieve a sub fleet that consists over 50 advanced nuclear subs in a not very distant future.
> 
> And 50 large advanced DDGs like the Type 055 family is needed.
> 
> However, the Type 055 is more equivalent to the DDG-1000 and the Arleigh Burke Flight III/IV.
> 
> About half of the USN fleet still consists of those aging Arleigh Burke Flight I/II and Ticonderoga.
> 
> So 50+ Type 055 with 24 Type 052D can surpass the 84 Arleigh Burke + Ticonderoga.


Never 50+ Type055 and 50 advanced nuclear subs ... impossible, 20~30x is possible. We can't to build them 10x new each year ... 2~4x new building speed is possible just within future Ten years PLAN to own near 30x new DDGs and subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Looking good

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> Looking good


Have you got an English translation for those coloured blocks?


----------



## Sanchez

Blue are labelled as hangars (perhaps the same as Liaoning); green is possibly added hangar; red are the lifters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

english_man said:


> Have you got an English translation for those coloured blocks?


 ... Btw is there latest photos of Britain 'Elizabeth' A.C ? How about her sea trial ? Pls let us see, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

The PLAN is rumoured to be opening three production lines for Type 055 DDG starting 2016. 

CSIC DL、CSSC JN and CSSC Defence。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> The PLAN is rumoured to be opening three production lines for Type 055 DDG starting 2016.
> 
> CSIC DL、CSSC JN and CSSC Defence。



Isn't the first 055 already being built?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> Isn't the first 055 already being built?


Yes, the steel cutting has long started. I expect module production of bridge, and other super structural has almost completed for the first ship in cover shipyard factories. Maybe keel laying and hull building may start soon. Take note of the date.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Yes, the steel cutting has long started. I expect module production of bridge, and other super structural has almost completed for the first ship in cover shipyard factories. Maybe keel laying and hull building may start soon. Take note of the date.
> 
> View attachment 277895


About 055 ... 2016.03 to see it, there will be another batch of China new DDGs mass production

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sanchez

Tweentisix years ago Soviet Union collapsed because of bankrupt of her national economy after armsrace with the US. Now in the eyes of many China is perhaps starting another armsrace with hostile nations around her, the poor and the rich. It'd be interesting to see who's gonna bankrupt this time...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

Sanchez said:


> Tweentisix years ago Soviet Union collapsed because of bankrupt of her national economy after armsrace with the US. Now in the eyes of many China is perhaps starting another armsrace with hostile nations around her, the poor and the rich. It'd be interesting to see who's gonna bankrupt this time...



USSR didn't collapse because of the arms race. One of the biggest myths. Both the US and USSR were in an arms race. Not just the USSR.

USSR collapsed due to the inefficiency of a command-based economy where there is only a few large state-owned companies running the entire economy. Once those few SOEs got into trouble, there is no fall back plan. No vibrancy in the economy. Just an energy-based economy, just like Russia today.

If the USSR had a market-based economy with a vibrant private sector, they would still be in existence today still competing with the US.

Today, China is more like the US than the USSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Type 901 #1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

Z-9C with dipping sonar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

Hey @cirr , any idea when the J-15B and J-15BS will be unveiled? We've been waiting for 1.5 years.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

What will China call Japan Territory once its integrated into Mainland China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What will China call Japan Territory once its integrated into Mainland China


Is it possible ? the Japan as China neighbour for thousand years ... and according to Asia history, most time they hit us.  China ever has once try to attack Japan islands when ruled by Mongolian in 1400s, but failed in Japan Sea never again. @Nihonjin1051 how about ur think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makarena

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What will China call Japan Territory once its integrated into Mainland China



wasteland?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

cnleio said:


> Is it possible ? the Japan as China neighbour for thousand years ... and according to Asia history, most time they hit us.  China ever has once try to attack Japan islands when ruled by Mongolian in 1400s, but failed in Japan Sea never again. @Nihonjin1051 how about ur think ?


those Mongolians don't even know how to fight on water, they are more powerful on land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

*Pentagon confirms patrols of Chinese nuclear missile submarines*



> By Bill Gertz - - Wednesday, December 9, 2015
> 
> China has begun patrols with nuclear missile submarines for the first time, giving Beijing a new strategic nuclear strike capability, according to the U.S. Strategic Command and Defense Intelligence Agency.
> 
> U.S. intelligence and strategic nuclear officials, however, remain uncertain whether China’s four Jin-class missile submarine patrols are being carried out with nuclear-tipped JL-2 missiles on board.
> 
> DIA and Strategic Command representatives said this week that there were no changes to DIA’s assessment earlier this year that China would begin the nuclear missile submarine patrols this year.
> 
> The problem for officials in declaring the Jin-class submarines a new Chinese strategic nuclear threat is a lack of certainty that Chinese Communist Party leaders have agreed to the unprecedented step of trusting operational submarine commanders with control over the launching of nuclear missiles.
> 
> Navy Capt. Pamela S. Kunze, Strategic Command spokeswoman, elaborated on comments by Adm. Cecil Haney, the Strategic Command commander, and confirmed that the nuclear submarine patrols were taking place.
> 
> She told Inside the Ring: “Given China’s known capabilities and their efforts to develop a sea-based deterrent, in absence of indicators to the contrary, it is prudent to assume that patrols are occurring.”
> 
> Adm. Haney said in October that he was not waiting for China to announce its first nuclear missile patrols because, as with most other issues related to Chinese nuclear forces, the capabilities of the submarines remain hidden by military secrecy.
> 
> “The Chinese have had these submarines at sea this year, so I have to look at it as operational capability today,” the four-star admiral said. “And _ can’t think that when those submarines are at sea that they aren’t on patrol.”
> 
> The real question, the Stratcom leader said, is: “Have they put the missile we’ve seen them test, the JL-2, in for a package that is doing strategic deterrent patrols? I have to consider them today that they are on strategic patrol,” he said, meaning the submarines were equipped with nuclear missiles.
> 
> For the U.S., that means “there’s another capability that’s out there having nuclear capability of ranges that can strike the United States of America,” the admiral said.
> 
> The patrols mark a significant turning point for the Chinese. In the past, Beijing stored all nuclear warheads separately from its missiles, in part to demonstrate what China calls its policy of “no first use” — that it would not be the first to use nuclear weapons in a conflict and would use them only in retaliation for hostile nuclear attacks.
> 
> Another reason warheads are kept separate is the Communist Party’s near-paranoid obsession with political control. Separating warheads from missiles allows for a greater centralized control over the nuclear arsenal, which is estimated to be 300 warheads but is likely far larger.
> 
> Chinese authorities fear giving a submarine commander control over the launch of nuclear missiles and worry that one of the military’s hawks could ignore the party’s nuclear chain of command and order a nuclear strike on his own.
> 
> Patrols by Jin-class submarines with nuclear-armed JL-2s, if confirmed, mark a new stage in Communist Party trust with the People’s Liberation Army.
> 
> Sending the Jin submarines on patrol without nuclear missiles or warheads would be viewed as a hollow gesture and undermine the intended message behind the capability to launch stealthy underwater missile attacks.
> 
> China is extremely secret about its nuclear forces. However, PLA missile submarines appear to be different. In 2013, state-run Chinese media published details on contingency plans to attack the western United States with submarine-launched missiles, an attack that would kill what the Global Times newspaper estimated would be up to 12 million Americans.
> 
> The congressional U.S.-China Economic and Security Review Commission, in its annual report made public last month, said the missile submarine patrols will mark China’s “first credible at-sea second-strike nuclear capability.” The Hong Kong newspaper Ming Pao reported in September that the first nuclear submarine patrols had taken place.
> 
> The commission report quoted PLA Navy Commander Adm. Wu Shengli as saying: “This is a trump card that makes our motherland proud and our adversaries terrified. It is a strategic force symbolizing our great-power status and supporting national security.”
> 
> Recent Chinese military enthusiast websites have posted photographs of suspected Chinese submarine tunnels. One was shown Oct. 7 at a naval base on Shangchuan Island, along the southern Chinese coast near Hong Kong. In May, photos posted online showed the opening of a nuclear missile submarine cave at an undisclosed location.
> 
> ISLAMIC STATE EXPANDS IN LIBYA
> 
> The Islamic State terrorist group is expanding operations inside Libya, in addition to moving into other regions such as Afghanistan and Southeast Asia from Syria and Iraq, according to U.S. intelligence officials.
> 
> One alarming indicator of increased Islamic State activities is a slew of reports from Libya indicating that Islamic State terrorists are training to fly commercial airliners, raising fears that the group is planning high-profile suicide attacks using hijacked airliners.
> 
> U.S. intelligence estimates put the number of Islamic State jihadis in Libya at 4,000 to 5,000. Information on the use of a flight simulator in the Libyan city of Sirte was provided to U.S. intelligence agencies recently and triggered concerns that the group was preparing for attacks in Europe and elsewhere.
> 
> A CIA spokeswoman declined to comment.
> 
> Officials confirmed U.S. concerns about the flight training after details were disclosed in Arabic press reports. Libyan military sources told the Arabic-language British newspaper Alsharq al-Awsat last week that airstrikes were carried out by Libyan government forces to try to destroy the flight training facility near the Sirte airport.
> 
> Sirte, located on the Gulf of Sidra halfway between Tripoli and Benghazi, is under control of the Islamic State, also known as ISIS and ISIL, which is expanding its activities in the North African state.
> 
> The flight simulator was seized by Libyan terrorists who have conducted numerous attacks on airports in the war-torn country, which is battling several terrorist groups including the Islamic State and al Qaeda.
> 
> Last year, intelligence officials said there were reports that Islamist militias had seized nearly a dozen commercial jetliners in August following militia attacks on Tripoli’s international airport. Libya’s government, however, claimed that all commercial aircraft of the Libyan state airline were accounted for.
> 
> A Libyan military official told Alsharq al-Awsat that investigators initially suspected the simulator in Islamic State hands was stolen, but newer information indicated that the car-sized training simulator was new and had come from outside the country.
> 
> Reports also stated that the Islamic State had also obtained a military flight simulator recently.
> 
> Libyan government forces attempted to destroy the simulators in Sirte but were unable to succeed. As a result, the equipment was moved to another location.
> 
> The Islamic State training center was said to be near the Sirte international airport, about 20 miles south of the city in an area captured by Islamic State terrorists in May. Three damaged civilian aircraft and three helicopters are at the airport.
> 
> Pentagon spokesman Peter Cook said in a statement Monday that a U.S. airstrike in Libya killed senior Islamic State leader Abu Nabil in Darnah, a town east of Benghazi, on Nov. 13.
> 
> “Nabil’s death will degrade ISIL’s ability to meet the group’s objectives in Libya, including recruiting new ISIL members, establishing bases in Libya, and planning external attacks on the United States,” Mr. Cook said in an earlier statement.
> 
> DUNFORD VS. CARTER
> 
> The chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, Gen. Joseph Dunford, voted with his presence — or rather, his absence — in opposing the Obama administration’s decision to open military combat slots to women.
> 
> Defense officials said Gen. Dunford, who as Marine Corps commandant was opposed to women in front-line infantry combat units, was initially scheduled to appear at a news briefing with Defense Secretary Ashton Carter Dec. 3 to announce the policy.
> 
> However, when it came time for the briefing, Gen. Dunford declined to take part.
> 
> Asked why the chairman was not present, Mr. Carter provided his best spin for reporters: “I’m announcing my decision. I was the one who took this decision. I’m announcing my decision.”
> 
> Mr. Carter said he had “talked to [Gen. Dunford] extensively” about the issue and “he will be with me as we proceed with implementation.”
> 
> The secretary did not deny there was opposition from Gen. Dunford. He acknowledged that he drew “different conclusions” from studies about whether women in front-line combat units would harm war-fighting capabilities.
> 
> Capt. Greg Hicks, a spokesman for Gen. Dunford, said: “The decision and the announcement were ones the secretary made. The latter was an opportunity for him to express it.”
> 
> Capt. Hicks said Mr. Carter answered questions about the absence of Gen. Dunford. “The chairman’s responsibility now is to implement the decision,” he said.
> 
> ⦁ Contact Bill Gertz on Twitter via @BillGertz.
> 
> Copyright © 2015 The Washington Times, LLC._


_

Henri K._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DDG 174 “_*Hefei*_” commissioned today 12.12.2015 in Sanya，Hainan Island

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What will China call Japan Territory once its integrated into Mainland China


Beast land

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon

10,000 ton Coast Guard Cutter






J-15

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

j20blackdragon said:


> 10,000 ton Coast Guard Cutter



World largest coast guard cutter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

The 23rd Type 054A frigate is launched today at 12h08 in Hudong shipyard.


























Il seems that an another ship in already on it's way






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

It seems the fouth 071 take long time to commission.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

More Type 054As 

One launched today at HDZH












Another under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## applesauce

wanglaokan said:


> those Mongolians don't even know how to fight on water, they are more powerful on land.



nah they had a massive army, drafting people from all the lands they previously conquered. the massive fleet and number of men they brought for the invasion of japan could have very well succeeded. except japan was saved....twice..... by weather, which wrecked a large portion of the mongolian fleet. these fleet weren't free and cost the mongol court quite a pretty penny.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

The 40 000t class AOE, *Type 901*, is launched this morning.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Type 901 #1 being launched

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dy1022

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What will China call Japan Territory once its integrated into Mainland China





AV Land

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> What will China call Japan Territory once its integrated into Mainland China



Radioactive islands. 

Already isn't it?




cirr said:


> Type 901 #1 being launched



Yeah ! more to go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hk299792458

*Chinese Submarine Practiced Missile Attack on USS Reagan*



> Cruise missile targeting of carrier risked naval shootout
> 
> BY: Bill Gertz
> December 15, 2015 5:00 am
> 
> A Chinese attack submarine conducted a simulated cruise missile attack on the aircraft carrier USS Reagan during a close encounter several weeks ago, according to American defense officials.
> 
> The targeting incident near the Sea of Japan in October violated China’s 2014 commitment to the multinational Code for Unplanned Encounters at Sea, known as CUES, designed to reduce the risk of a shooting incident between naval vessels, said officials familiar with details of the encounter they described as “serious.”
> 
> A section of the non-binding 2014 agreement states that commanders at sea should avoid actions that could lead to accidents or mishaps. Among the actions to be avoided are “simulation of attacks by aiming guns, missiles, fire control radar, torpedo tubes or other weapons in the direction of vessels or aircraft encountered.”
> 
> Navy officials recently briefed congressional staff on the incident that took place during the weekend of Oct. 24—days before the Navy warship USS Lassens sailed within 12 miles of disputed Chinese islands in the South China Sea, triggering vocal criticism from Beijing.
> 
> The Obama administration has kept details of the submarine targeting incident secret to avoid upsetting military relations between the Pentagon and the People’s Liberation Army.
> 
> Asked directly about the incident, Adm. Harry Harris, commander of the U.S. Pacific Command, did not deny that the encounter occurred. “I have nothing for you,” Harris stated in an email.
> 
> Pacific Command spokesman Capt. Darryn James earlier directed questions about the targeting to the Chinese navy. James also stated that Navy ships in the region are capable of defending themselves.
> 
> “I cannot discuss submarine operations, reports of submarine operations, or rumors of submarine operations,” James said. “I can tell you that we are completely confident in the effectiveness and capabilities of the ships and aircraft of the forward-deployed naval force.”
> 
> Additional details about the submarine-carrier encounter emerged after the Free Beacon first reported the incident Nov. 3.
> 
> The nuclear-powered Reagan is currently the Navy’s sole forward-deployed aircraft carrier strike group. It arrived at its base in Yokosuka, Japan on Oct. 1 and replaced the USS Washington strike group there.
> 
> Aircraft carrier strike groups are equipped with anti-submarine warfare capabilities, including ships armed with sensors and submarine-killing torpedoes.
> 
> Disclosure of the aircraft carrier targeting comes as two Chinese navy warships arrived in Pearl Harbor on Sunday.
> 
> China’s official news agency said the ships’ visit to Hawaii will last five days. “During the fleet’s stay here, the U.S. navy and the Chinese fleet will hold receptions for each other,” Xinhua said. “Friendly sports activities, such as basketball and soccer games, will be held between the two sides.”
> 
> The Pentagon has made developing closer ties with the Chinese military a top priority, despite concerns that the exchanges are boosting Chinese war-fighting capabilities.
> 
> Members of Congress have called for curbing the exchanges in the face of Chinese cyber attacks and destabilizing activities in the South China Sea.
> 
> On Capitol Hill, Rep. Randy Forbes (R., Va.), chairman of the House Armed Services subcommittee on sea power, said he is concerned by reports of China’s simulated ship attack.
> 
> “If true, this would be yet another case of China trying to show us that they can hold our forces in the region at risk,” said Forbes.
> 
> “Coming on the heels of anti-satellite tests and other demonstrations, this latest incident should be a reminder of the destabilizing course that China is on and the challenges we face in maintaining a stable military balance in the Asia-Pacific region,” Forbes added.
> 
> Naval warfare analysts said the incident highlights Chinese efforts to counter U.S. aircraft carrier strike groups, the United States’ major power projection capability in the Pacific.
> 
> Retired Navy Capt. Jim Fanell, a former Pacific Fleet intelligence chief, said the submarine incident, if confirmed, would be another clear case of the Chinese navy targeting the carrier strike groups, known as CVNs.
> 
> “The PLAN submarine force is on the leading edge of the PLAN for targeting U.S. CVNs in the East Asia arena, all for the expressed purpose of being able to attack and disable them in a contingency operation” he said. PLAN stands for People’s Liberation Army Navy.
> 
> Rick Fisher, a China military specialist at the International Assessment and Strategy Center, said the Chinese navy operates several types of submarines capable of firing anti-ship cruise missiles.
> 
> The Song-class and Yuan-class attack submarines can fire two types of torpedo tube-launched anti-ship cruise missiles, including the YJ-82 with a range of up to 22 miles.
> 
> Eight of China’s 12 Russian-made Kilo-class submarines are armed with Club anti-ship missiles with a range of up to 137 miles. Newer Shang-class submarine can also fire cruise missiles.
> 
> “That the U.S. side would be able to determine that the submarine was conducting a cruise missile strike would indicate that the Chinese submarine was under close surveillance,” Fisher said.
> 
> “That also raises the potential that the U.S. side could determine the Chinese submarine had hostile intent, potentially leading to the launching of defensive weapons.”
> 
> Fisher said the incident was serious because a U.S.-China shootout would likely result in the destruction of the Chinese submarine and the loss of its crew. “Even though China would have been at fault for the incident, the Chinese government would likely then use it as an excuse for initiating a series of attacks or incidents against U.S. naval forces,” he said.
> 
> Additionally, the targeting “certainly runs counter to a 2014 U.S.-China agreement to avoid such incidents at sea, which could indicate that China may have little intention to honor such this or other military confidence building agreements,” Fisher said.
> 
> The Navy’s main close-in anti-submarine warfare weapon is the RUM-139C rocket-launched anti-submarine torpedo, with a range of about 17 miles.
> 
> Ben Ho Wan Beng, a military analyst at Singapore’s S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, said the Chinese military is focused on using of cruise missiles against carriers. “China seems to stress the centrality of this weapon in attacking ships,” he wrote last week in the Diplomat.
> 
> Recent improvements in Navy defenses against submarines include a new electronic combat system, a towed sensor array, and the P-8 maritime submarine patrol aircraft.
> 
> “Whether or not these and similar measures would enable the U.S. to retain a distinctive edge in the undersea combat realm vis-à-vis China remains to be seen,” Ho said.
> 
> Lyle J. Goldstein, a U.S. Naval War College expert on the Chinese military, wrote on Sunday that a Chinese defense journal recently discussed ways to sink U.S. aircraft carriers.
> 
> A Chinese military analyst recently revealed that China is closely studying a report from earlier this year revealing that a small nuclear-powered French submarine successfully conducted a simulated attack on the aircraft carrier USS Roosevelt, sinking the ship and several support ships in the simulation.
> 
> “The article illustrates how Chinese military analysts are diligently probing for cracks in the U.S. Navy’s armor,” Goldstein wrote in the National Interest.
> 
> The October showdown between the Chinese submarine and the Reagan took place as the carrier sailed around the southern end of Japan on the way exercises in the Sea of Japan along with four other strike group warships.
> 
> Days after the incident, two Russian strategic bombers flew within a mile of the carrier at a height of 500 feet, prompting F-18s from the ship to scramble and intercept them.
> 
> The October incident was not the first time a Chinese submarine threatened a U.S. carrier strike group.
> 
> In 2006, a Song-class attack submarine surfaced undetected within torpedo range of the USS Kitty Hawk.
> 
> The state-controlled China Daily praised the implementation of the CUES maritime code agreement last year as a major step in U.S.-China military relations.
> 
> Wen Bing, a researcher at the Chinese army’s Academy of Military Sciences, told the newspaper that the code of conduct and U.S.-China warship exercise at the time “demonstrate the resolve of both countries to deepen military ties and avoid a maritime conflict escalating due to a lack of communication.”
> 
> In December 2013, a Chinese amphibious warship sailed in front of the guided missile cruiser USS Cowpens and stopped, causing a near collision in the South China Sea.
> 
> A Chinese Embassy spokesman did not respond to an email request for comment.



Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## neytirilover

hk299792458 said:


> *Chinese Submarine Practiced Missile Attack on USS Reagan*
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.


This is such a long piece of article.


----------



## sheik

hk299792458 said:


> Henri K.



First ship of Type 901 just launched!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

JN's D5 all set for sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> JN's D5 all set for sea trials
> 
> View attachment 279729


God damn ... we have 5x type052D DDGs ... since 2013 1st type052D out ... spent 3 years to finish 5x, God damn i love this building speed ! and another 6x type052C seving in PLAN ... world N.o2 largest air-defence DDG fleet (11x type052C/D) in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> God damn ... we have 5x type052D DDGs ... since 2013 1st type052D out ... spent 3 years to finish 5x, God damn i love this building speed ! and another 6x type052C seving in PLAN ... world N.o2 largest air-defence DDG fleet (11x type052C/D) in China.



we need to commission many of this destroyer as fast as possible to leave JMSDF and IN in dust. Their fleet number is not going to catch up us for another decade.

Then we will decomission all the old 051 Luda destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> we need to commission many of this destroyer as fast as possible to leave JMSDF and IN in dust. Their fleet number is not going to catch up us for another decade.
> 
> Then we will decomission all the old 051 Luda destroyer.



Why the IN? 

I don't think IN is really a competitor for the PLA, because IN's strategic focus is to look out for Indian Ocean, while PLAN looks out in the China Seas. 

I don't think we are adversaries, because we have different strategic zones, which are not conflicting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why the IN?
> 
> I don't think IN is really a competitor for the PLA, because IN's strategic focus is to look out for Indian Ocean, while PLAN looks out in the China Seas.
> 
> I don't think we are adversaries, because we have different strategic zones, which are not conflicting.



Indian Ocean is an area we will contest and we will come and go as we liked.

IN Kolkata class of 3 ships is not going to anything to PLAN of at least 12 Type052D. Once the Type055 class cruiser commission, it will be a one side affair in a IN vs PLAN scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Indian Ocean is an area we will contest and we will come and go as we liked.
> 
> IN Kolkata class of 3 ships is not going to anything to PLAN of at least 12 Type052D. Once the Type055 class cruiser commission, it will be a one side affair in a IN vs PLAN scenario.



What do you mean by "contest"?

Because no one is really stopping you from navigation purposes there, but so do we navigation rights in China Seas.


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What do you mean by "contest"?
> 
> Because no one is really stopping you from navigation purposes there, but so do we navigation rights in China Seas.


Don't worry, just passing through Indian Ocean to Middle-East and Europe ... the threat for China will come from West Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> Don't worry, just passing through Indian Ocean to Middle-East and Europe ... the threat for China will come from West Pacific.



Then as I say, India and China have no issues. India wants to exert its influence in Indian Ocean so that no one can threaten it, blockade it or the like, similar to China's intent in the China Seas. 

Rather, India and China should cooperate, because frankly we have two totally different strategic zones, which don't overlap. 

What say? @Syama Ayas


----------



## cnleio

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Then as I say, India and China have no issues. India wants to exert its influence in Indian Ocean so that no one can threaten it, blockade it or the like, similar to China's intent in the China Seas.
> 
> Rather, India and China should cooperate, because frankly we have two totally different strategic zones, which don't overlap.
> 
> What say? @Syama Ayas


Or both India and China has the same trouble in the Indian Ocean, USA in Diego Garcia island of Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> Or both India and China has the same trouble in the Indian Ocean, USA in Diego Garcia island of Indian Ocean.



Exactly. 

Why not have a partnership to weaken US global hegemony instead of fighting each other? 

BRICS should become a global political alliance, but the only problem is the animosity between China and India. China should recognize India's aspirations to be a regional hegemon, within South Asia, and India will do the same for China in East Asia and SE Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Why not have a partnership to weaken US global hegemony instead of fighting each other?
> 
> BRICS should become a global political alliance, but the only problem is the animosity between China and India. China should recognize India's aspirations to be a regional hegemon, within South Asia, and India will do the same for China in East Asia and SE Asia.


Unfortunately,most Indian do not think that way. India media is a big example of such act and over-hyping of Indian capabilities. 

China is powerful enough to take on America alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> China is powerful enough to take on America alone.


Why u like more enemies and hate more friends ... really fool idea, learn something from U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Why u like more enemies and hate more friends ... really fool idea, learn something from U.S.


Look at the Indian media and their forumer naive thnking. You really think India is worthy to partner China?
不怕神的对手，只怕猪的队友。

Russian is worthy to partner China but not India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Look at the Indian media and their forumer naive thnking. You really think India is worthy to partner China?
> 不怕神的对手，只怕猪的队友。
> 
> Russian is worthy to partner China but not India.


U will find it's better the India in our side ... not with U.S. I don't care whether useful, i said it's much better more friend than more enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cnleio said:


> U will find it's better the India in our side ... not with U.S. I don't care whether useful, i said it's much better more friend than more enemy.



Also, India is not exactly a small state. It is a big *** state, with a population close to that of China, and a still healthy economic growth rate of 7%, which will remain so for the next 2 decades. 

In the end, Indian hegemony over South Asia is inevitable, as is Chinese one on East Asia; but both can be hurt if they fight each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> U will find it's better the India in our side ... not with U.S. I don't care whether useful, i said it's much better more friend than more enemy.


Look for quality and not quantity by the way. US policy are start losing them many friends. Their ill intention Middle East meddling will come back to hunt down very soon. US foreign policy is a result of her past glorious economy expansion in the 90s. I do not see any wisdom in any of current US policy. There is nothing good to learn from US seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Look at the Indian media and their forumer naive thnking. You really think India is worthy to partner China?
> 不怕神的对手，只怕猪的队友。
> 
> Russian is worthy to partner China but not India.



Don't pay attention to Indian media. 

I am telling you, go ask anyone in the Indian forum, and most will largely accept the compromise. 

India in South Asia; China in East and South East Asia.



Beast said:


> Look for quality and not quantity by the way. US policy are start losing them many friends. Their ill intention Middle East meddling will come back to hunt down very soon. US foreign policy is a result of her past glorious economy expansion in the 90s. I do not see any wisdom in any of current US policy. There is nothing good to learn from US seriously.



Don't be overconfident. 

US still is the overwhelming superpower in almost all fields. 

And it is not only about US. US leads a big alliance, that controls more than 60% of the world's economy, and majority of world's resources, trade routes, technology etc.


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Look for quality and not quantity by the way. US policy are start losing them many friends. Their ill intention Middle East meddling will come back to hunt down very soon. US foreign policy is a result of her past glorious economy expansion in the 90s. I do not see any wisdom in any of current US policy. There is nothing good to learn from US seriously.


U.S has only one ally in Middle-East, it's the Israel ! Others like Saudi, Turkey, Iraqi all not true ally for U.S ... so whatever whole Middle-East mess, Americna only care Israel others don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> U.S has only one ally in Middle-East, it's the Israel ! Others like Saudi, Turkey, Iraqi all not true ally for U.S ... so whatever whole Middle-East mess, Americna only care Israel others don't care.


That is why there is nothing for China to learn from US in foreign policy.

US current foreign policy is self destructing.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Don't be overconfident.
> 
> US still is the overwhelming superpower in almost all fields.
> 
> And it is not only about US. US leads a big alliance, that controls more than 60% of the world's economy, and majority of world's resources, trade routes, technology etc.



As if US can stop AIIB when UK and other European countries join us? The tides are clearly changing. It is the US dollar and trade that defeat Soviet Union. The same thing will come back to haunt them. But this time, it will be China trade power that destroy US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Then as I say, India and China have no issues. India wants to exert its influence in Indian Ocean so that no one can threaten it, blockade it or the like, similar to China's intent in the China Seas.
> 
> Rather, India and China should cooperate, because frankly we have two totally different strategic zones, which don't overlap.
> 
> What say? @Syama Ayas



While researching on the issue Chinese submarine confronting American naval vessel, I stumbled on a wikileaks cable, where a high level person from US Navy met his Chinese counterpart.

The Chinese counterpart bluntly stated, US navy should take care of the Pacific and PLAN would take care of the other side, the American thought the Chinese counterpart was joking, but later considered this as long term Chinese Navy's goal

This conversation has caught the attention of Ajit Doval and has mentioned this in a response to question regarding Chinese threat and interpreted this PLAN's intentions to dominate Indian Ocean.






Also, assessing PLAN goals should factor in the divergence between CCP leadership and PLA leadership in mind.

Cooperation with China is off the table, the approach of using carrot for Chinese appeasement has been tried by previous Govts of India, Australia and Japan also initially by current US Govt, which has not given the expected result.

Hence all of them are resorting to use the stick for the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rational

Syama Ayas said:


> While researching on the issue Chinese submarine confronting American naval vessel, I stumbled on a wikileaks cable, where a high level person from US Navy met his Chinese counterpart.
> 
> The Chinese counterpart bluntly stated, US navy should take care of the Pacific and PLAN would take care of the other side, the American thought the Chinese counterpart was joking, but later considered this as long term Chinese Navy's goal
> 
> This conversation has caught the attention of Ajit Doval and has mentioned this in a response to question regarding Chinese threat and interpreted this PLAN's intentions to dominate Indian Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, assessing PLAN goals should factor in the divergence between CCP leadership and PLA leadership in mind.
> 
> Cooperation with China is off the table, the approach of using carrot for Chinese appeasement has been tried by previous Govts of India, Australia and Japan also initially by current US Govt, which has not given the expected result.
> 
> Hence all of them are resorting to use the stick for the Chinese.


Sir is it true action was taken against some high level PLA commanders after xi jinping Indian tour due to confrontation between PLA & IA troops in ladakh last year ?


----------



## Genesis

rational said:


> Sir is it true action was taken against some high level PLA commanders after xi jinping Indian tour due to confrontation between PLA & IA troops in ladakh last year ?



Ask yourself this instead, if China was really so messed up that PLA commanders don't listen to civilian heads, then how the hell did India fall so far behind in economic policies and development.

It's as clear as day the Chinese government works, but some like to pretend it isn't. 

Don't fall into that trap. Xi takes actions against high level commanders, because there is corruption, but more importantly, as you can see recently, he's slashing some 170,000 officers by reforming the Chinese military.

He's telling them, this can go one of two ways, protest and die (cause no one is completely clean, even if he is, no one would believe him), or retire and live. 

Also if he really couldn't control the PLA, he certainly can't take action. People from a position of weakness usually can't take action against people from a position of strength. There's a reason for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rational

Genesis said:


> Ask yourself this instead, if China was really so messed up that PLA commanders don't listen to civilian heads, then how the hell did India fall so far behind in economic policies and development.
> 
> It's as clear as day the Chinese government works, but some like to pretend it isn't.
> 
> Don't fall into that trap. Xi takes actions against high level commanders, because there is corruption, but more importantly, as you can see recently, he's slashing some 170,000 officers by reforming the Chinese military.
> 
> He's telling them, this can go one of two ways, protest and die (cause no one is completely clean, even if he is, no one would believe him), or retire and live.
> 
> Also if he really couldn't control the PLA, he certainly can't take action. People from a position of weakness usually can't take action against people from a position of strength. There's a reason for that.


You taking me in a wrong way something like this was reported last year I think maybe in Reuters but I am not sure thats why i asked him & development in India has happened not like what we see in China & our lacking has nothing to do with not having IM & GOI on same page,IM has never interfered in GOI work


----------



## Genesis

rational said:


> You taking me in a wrong way something like this was reported last year I think maybe in Reuters but I am not sure thats why i asked him & development in India has happened not like what we see in China & our lacking has nothing to do with not having IM & GOI on same page,IM has never interfered in GOI work


The first point was just a contrast, if India doesn't have any problem, why would China. 

Reuters has a reporter name Gordon Chang, they are as credible when it comes to China, as the US army spokesperson.

If you were to really think about the question, it's really the same mumble jumble that democratic countries has been saying about authoritarian countries. People hate what they don't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

JN-D8 







Launch in a few days？

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> JN-D8
> 
> View attachment 280418
> 
> 
> Launch in a few days？


The more , The better , Made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> The more , The better , Made in China.



2016 is promising to be a very important year for the PLAN with the launch and construction of more 052Ds ，055、001A、075 etc etc etc。

DL's D1（Judging by the latest satellite image，the launch of DL's D2 is not far off）：





















A cool-looking ship that deserves a round of applauses

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> 2016 is promising to be a very important year for the PLAN with the launch and construction of more 052Ds ，055、001A、075 etc etc etc。
> 
> DL's D1（Judging by the latest satellite image，the launch of DL's D2 is not far off）：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cool-looking ship that deserves a round of applauses


I heard the DaLian shipyard's D2 already out ... just not see photo yet.

DaLian's D1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Beast said:


> Look at the Indian media and their forumer naive thnking. You really think India is worthy to partner China?
> 不怕神的对手，只怕猪的队友。
> 
> Russian is worthy to partner China but not India.



Do tell why do you think that India is not a worthy partner for China


----------



## Beast

Echo_419 said:


> Do tell why do you think that India is not a worthy partner for China


India is too obsessed with competing with China and refused to accept the upper hand held by the Chinese.



cnleio said:


> I heard the DaLian shipyard's D2 already out ... just not see photo yet.
> 
> DaLian's D1
> View attachment 280672
> View attachment 280673


Her completion is far from the launch of JN D launch. I will not be suprised if Dalian needs 3 years to commission her into PLAN service.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Said to be the 31st Type 056 awaiting launch at HDZH：

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

Beast said:


> India is too obsessed with competing with China and refused to accept the upper hand held by the Chinese.
> 
> 
> Her completion is far from the launch of JN D launch. I will not be suprised if Dalian needs 3 years to commission her into PLAN service.



How should we rectify this mistake ? Will a letter from Modi saying that high IQ Chinese are superior than us, will suffice ? & do tell how are we competing with China & present something different from the usual Indian media report.


----------



## Beast

Echo_419 said:


> How should we rectify this mistake ? Will a letter from Modi saying that high IQ Chinese are superior than us, will suffice ? & do tell how are we competing with China & present something different from the usual Indian media report.


Why need rectification? You indians can continue to live in your fantasy dream while real progress delude you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Echo_419

Beast said:


> Why need rectification? You indians can continue to live in your fantasy dream while real progress delude you



I am sorry that I expected a Serious answer from you


----------



## 帅的一匹

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why the IN?
> 
> I don't think IN is really a competitor for the PLA, because IN's strategic focus is to look out for Indian Ocean, while PLAN looks out in the China Seas.
> 
> I don't think we are adversaries, because we have different strategic zones, which are not conflicting.


It is not because you don't wanna look east, you just don't have the projection power to do it yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> It is not because you don't wanna look east, you just don't have the projection power to do it yet.


Indian think they are smart that they can play around the alliance camp but you will end up no friends. Just like how naive Indian thinks that India has access to all countries weapon technology, end up nobody will bother full ToT even you have the money. Just like how Turkey think countries will for sake of money ToT their LRSAM technology. End up no bidder for Turkey request and Turkey has no LRSAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

We produce DDG ad fast as producing sausage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

wanglaokan said:


> It is not because you don't wanna look east, you just don't have the projection power to do it yet.



Well, we have never really thought much about East, we consider Indian ocean to be our strategic area.



wanglaokan said:


> We produce DDG ad fast as producing sausage.



You produce one DDG in 20 minutes?


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> Said to be the 31st Type 056 awaiting launch at HDZH：
> 
> View attachment 280685


They should leave the space to install 8x VLS cells on type056 ... i don't know whether type056 designer consider VLS onboard, it's better to install a 8x VLS unite for future China version ESSM missiles on these 30x type056 corvettes.

China 2x VLS systems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nang2

Echo_419 said:


> Do tell why do you think that India is not a worthy partner for China


I do think India is a worthy partner for China. The question is not about India't worthiness. Is about India's willingness.



Echo_419 said:


> How should we rectify this mistake ? Will a letter from Modi saying that high IQ Chinese are superior than us, will suffice ? & do tell how are we competing with China & present something different from the usual Indian media report.


I think India should use a better competing target. China is not a good enough target. US is.



Beast said:


> India is too obsessed with competing with China and refused to accept the upper hand held by the Chinese.
> 
> 
> Her completion is far from the launch of JN D launch. I will not be suprised if Dalian needs 3 years to commission her into PLAN service.


That simply makes India a sincere competitor. They refuse to give up. That is respectable.


----------



## Beast

j20blackdragon said:


> View attachment 280812


The front space can still packed with 2 LCAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

More Type 054A and Type 056 at HPS 
















LCAC 3326 commissioned


















cnleio said:


> They should leave the space to install 8x VLS cells on type056 ... i don't know whether type056 designer consider VLS onboard, it's better to install a 8x VLS unite for future China version ESSM missiles on these 30x type056 corvettes.
> 
> China 2x VLS systems
> View attachment 280753
> View attachment 280754



There is no problem technical wise。

But you know what the PLAN is like。It is cost-conscious and extremely conservative when it comes to the adoption of the latest technologies。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

cirr said:


> More Type 054A and Type 056 at HPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCAC 3326 commissioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no problem technical wise。
> 
> But you know what the PLAN is like。It is cost-conscious and extremely conservative when it comes to the adoption of the latest technologies。



Zubr is so sexy ! 

@cirr This Zubr '3326' is part of "2" Built by Chinese Shipyard or the new one, outside that? So, total Zubr LCAC that China have right know is 4 or 5?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> There is no problem technical wise。
> 
> But you know what the PLAN is like。It is cost-conscious and extremely conservative when it comes to the adoption of the latest technologies。


If they know how cost-conscious, they should leave space for VLS modul on type056 ... the corvettes building after type054A FFG, VLS system is mature in PLAN. Add a VLS modul much cheaper than building another new ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cnleio said:


> If they know how cost-conscious, they should leave space for VLS modul on type056 ... the corvettes building after type054A FFG, VLS system is mature in PLAN. Add a VLS modul much cheaper than building another new ship.



Why would they need a VLS-equipped Type 056 when the Type 052D is readily available? If a Type 056 finds itself in a situation that requires the use of VLS-launched weaponry, then that Type 056 shouldn't have been there in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

SinoSoldier said:


> Why would they need a VLS-equipped Type 056 when the Type 052D is readily available? If a Type 056 finds itself in a situation that requires the use of VLS-launched weaponry, then that Type 056 shouldn't have been there in the first place.


There r 30x type056 corvettes future maybe more ... such large numbers in PLAN, adding VLS moduls on type056 can make PLAN more powerful to face many normal threats. Another bigger ships like type052C/D & type054A can deal with rest big threats. The designer should leave a space for 8x VLS cells at the front of ship, PITY now if type056 wanna install VLS modul there only remove the hangar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

IMO the 056 Corvette, appears to be very well armed for a vessel of its size.

I don't think the vessel has the depth to it inside to house a VLS system, and anyway, it would take up a lot of space, so something else would have to be given up. Remember you would also need room for the extra radars and electronic consoles.

As the 056 would most likely be in Chinese coastal regions, it would be protected anyway, with the help of the PLAAF, if an air attack was made from a hostile force towards the ship, the enemy fighters would be picked up long in advance, before the enemy could get in range of the Corvette.


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> IMO the 056 Corvette, appears to be very well armed for a vessel of its size.
> 
> I don't think the vessel has the depth to it inside to house a VLS system, and anyway, it would take up a lot of space, so something else would have to be given up. Remember you would also need room for the extra radars and electronic consoles.
> 
> As the 056 would most likely be in Chinese coastal regions, it would be protected anyway, with the help of the PLAAF, if an air attack was made from a hostile force towards the ship, the enemy fighters would be picked up long in advance, before the enemy could get in range of the Corvette.


The problem is China do not emphasize on small VLS system like Barak-1/2 which they can developed. They are obsessed with expensive big VLS for PLAN which are not allow to export at the moment or too expensive to export.

If our export warship are equipped such system. I think the export sales will be better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nang2

Beast said:


> The problem is China do not emphasize on small VLS system like Barak-1/2 which they can developed. They are obsessed with expensive big VLS for PLAN which are not allow to export at the moment or too expensive to export.
> 
> If our export warship are equipped such system. I think the export sales will be better.


VLS is for quick launch. For small boats, they can turn quickly and then launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

nang2 said:


> VLS is for quick launch. For small boats, they can turn quickly and then launch.


Yes but China never developed an interest in small VLS system like Barak-1. Barak-1 is a very limted point blank short range missile of 10km only. It is small enough to fit onboard corvette but PLAN is an ocean going navy. She is obsessed with bigger and longer range system.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Say hello to new Type 679A training ship。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sheik

j20blackdragon said:


> View attachment 281399



Previously known as CNS 539 Anqing (Type 053H2G).
This is for the Japs. Greetings from China!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China 5th and 6th new type052D out in JiangNan shipyard













1st batch of type052 DDGs mass production

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Type052D 5th and 6th will commission next year 2016. I hope 7th can also make it in time for end of next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

Beast said:


> Type052D 5th and 6th will commission next year 2016. I hope 7th can also make it in time for end of next year.



What about the 4th one as well.


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> What about the 4th one as well.


the 4th still has the chance to commission end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Thanks for posting ... is the COMOAC C919-report also included in this issue ?


----------



## english_man

Beast said:


> the 4th still has the chance to commission end of this year.



The 3rd 052D was commissioned only recently, and i would expect there to be several months gap between commissionings. but if there is a chance of getting the 4th 052D commissioned this year, then they better hurry up, as there is only a few days left to the end of the year. 

What i was expecting though was to see the 24th 056 Corvette commissioned by the end of this year, and i'am surprised it hasn't happened......yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> The 3rd 052D was commissioned only recently, and i would expect there to be several months gap between commissionings. but if there is a chance of getting the 4th 052D commissioned this year, then they better hurry up, as there is only a few days left to the end of the year.
> 
> What i was expecting though was to see the 24th 056 Corvette commissioned by the end of this year, and i'am surprised it hasn't happened......yet!


4th Type052D has 2 months ago went for sea trial. Its building phase is very close with 3rd Type052D. Which is why I believe it has a chance to commission these few days. Of cos, it's quite a slim chances. Most likely will be early next year 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## IrbiS

Deino said:


> Thanks for posting ... is the COMOAC C919-report also included in this issue ?


Yes


----------



## cirr

http://video.sina.com.cn/share/video/250386728.swf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> http://video.sina.com.cn/share/video/250386728.swf



I love the video!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

I wonder how man J-15 were on board

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Launched today 25.12.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Could You please share this one too ?


----------



## cirr

Type 001A progress report






Valid by Dec. 25, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

China has completed the development and testing of an EMALS prototype with the mastering of 43 key technologies：

观察者网年终盘点：2015年中国科技进步人物

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mike2000 is back

cirr said:


> Construction of 052D is under way at a 2nd shipyard。



How much does a Type 052D cost?


----------



## cirr

mike2000 is back said:


> How much does a Type 052D cost?



Circa 400 million Sterling Pounds。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

mike2000 is back said:


> How much does a Type 052D cost?


type052D at most cost 0.6 billion USD, official proved price is 3~3.5 billion RMB.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> Could You please share this one too ?


Pleeeeease

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

cirr said:


> Circa 400 million Sterling Pounds。


Wow, that's cheap. If it was build in the U.K it will be at least 1billion pounds like our type 45 Destroyers. 

Maybe we should outsource our ships designs to China so they can be built in cheaper. That way we can easily double or triple our current warships inventory without increasing our defence procurement/spending .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

31th new type056 corvette launch in 2015.12.25 at China HD shipyard ... 31th corvette built in China! 

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

The December 24th, the commander of PLA Navy WU Shengli was on the aircraft carrier 16 Liaoning to assist the training of a new promotion of pilots.

According to all videos and photos released by CCTV and PLA Navy, we can see that at least 9 *J-15* fighters are on the ship at the same time, the very first time we see it in public.

CCTV video with comments :






An another one without comments, this is a HD version so you can see it in 1080p resolution :






The 9 J-15 figthers we see are :

#100






#103






#104






#105






#106






#107






#108






#113






#114

http://i.imgur.com/t8dnM7L.jpg

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## aziqbal

But is that two seperate videos or just one video ?


----------



## hk299792458

The one with comments is extracted from the one without comments.

Henri K.

P.S. -

Just review twice the photos and the video of 16 Liaoning, there were not only 9 but 10 *J-15* figthers on the ship :

100、103、104、105、106、107、108、*109*、113、114

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

4th LPD “*Yimengshan*” got its number 












CV-17 continues to grow in size 








mike2000 is back said:


> Wow, that's cheap. If it was build in the U.K it will be at least 1billion pounds like our type 45 Destroyers.
> 
> Maybe we should outsource our ships designs to China so they can be built in cheaper. That way we can easily double or triple our current warships inventory without increasing our defence procurement/spending .



Good idea。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

mike2000 is back said:


> Wow, that's cheap. If it was build in the U.K it will be at least 1billion pounds like our type 45 Destroyers.
> 
> Maybe we should outsource our ships designs to China so they can be built in cheaper. That way we can easily double or triple our current warships inventory without increasing our defence procurement/spending .



LOL you must be feeling robbed, British tax money well spend  , your suggestion doesn't sound that bad but you have to get in the queue first because PLAN's Naval Buildup has high priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman

terranMarine said:


> LOL you must be feeling robbed, British tax money well spend  , your suggestion doesn't sound that bad but you have to get in the queue first because PLAN's Naval Buildup has high priority.


We can open another ship building line specifical for the royal navy,that will be win win.


----------



## terranMarine

cloneman said:


> We can open another ship building line specifical for the royal navy,that will be win win.



If we were to do that we need more factories and only reserve one for the British. I don't mind China earning some pocket money from the British  even @mike2000 is eager to pay us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

cloneman said:


> We can open another ship building line specifical for the royal navy,that will be win win.



SW，the latest major shipyard certified by the GAD to build naval assets，should be the natural choice。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

New electronic reconnaissance/scout ship 






http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jHbxWns 

密码（password）: zxve

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Three PLAN ships（*962 Luguhu*、*852 Neptune* and *873 Qianxuesen*）got commissioned today 26.12.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Martian2

*China's Lone Aircraft Carrier Struts Its Stuff | Popular Mechanics*





----------

China's Lone Aircraft Carrier Struts Its Stuff





----------

At 3:00 in the video, it is surprising how little runway is needed for takeoff. A ski-jump greatly reduces the distance required for the J-15 to become airborne.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mike2000 is back

terranMarine said:


> LOL you must be feeling robbed, British tax money well spend  , your suggestion doesn't sound that bad but you have to get in the queue first because PLAN's Naval Buildup has high priority.



Well, it's understandable judging by the fact that we are already a highly developed country, so prices/wages/equipments/environmental laws/safety rules and blah blah blah will be obviously means higher costs compared to developing countries like China and India. 
In a couple of decades from now if China keeps its current growth trajectory, it too will reach our level and it too will face similar high costs(it's already starting to feel it even today) in producing its own products than it did before. So better build as much as you can as fast as you can when you still have the chance. lol


----------



## english_man

mike2000 is back said:


> Well, it's understandable judging by the fact that we are already a highly developed country, so prices/wages/equipments/environmental laws/safety rules and blah blah blah will be obviously means higher costs compared to developing countries like China and India.
> In a couple of decades from now if China keeps its current growth trajectory, it too will reach our level and it too will face similar high costs(it's already starting to feel it even today) in producing its own products than it did before. So better build as much as you can as fast as you can when you still have the chance. lol



Well, it is true, the costs of British military equipment is very high, and as a lot of our stuff gets built in small numbers the individual costs are huge. I've been on a Type 45 Destroyer, and the build quality was superb. The command centre room, with all its computer consoles was very high tech, with everything being immaculate, and not a spot of dirt anywhere!
If the Chinese can build us some Type 45's cheaper for us, than we can, and maintain the high build quality then why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

english_man said:


> Well, it is true, the costs of British military equipment is very high, and as a lot of our stuff gets built in small numbers the individual costs are huge. I've been on a Type 45 Destroyer, and the build quality was superb. The command centre room, with all its computer consoles was very high tech, with everything being immaculate, and not a spot of dirt anywhere!
> If the Chinese can build us some Type 45's cheaper for us, than we can, and maintain the high build quality then why not?



100% agree bro. 
So you have been on a Type 45 destroyer? Which one of them? 
I have been on HMS DEFENDER when it held an open day event in Greenwich. Man that destroyer is awesome, just have to see it to believe it, words don't do it justice.(plus it's said by many defence analyst to be the best air defence warship in the world).  

I agree we can outsource our warship designs to be built in developing countries(those who have the infrastructure to do so),so we can keep costs down and build more. Of course the critical sensitive parts should be built here and installed on the ship once it gets here. We originally intended to build 13 type 45. But ended up building just 6 because of the high spiralling cost of over $1.2 billion each. WTF??


----------



## terranMarine

mike2000 is back said:


> Well, it's understandable judging by the fact that we are already a highly developed country, so prices/wages/equipments/environmental laws/safety rules and blah blah blah will be obviously means higher costs compared to developing countries like China and India.
> In a couple of decades from now if China keeps its current growth trajectory, it too will reach our level and it too will face similar high costs(it's already starting to feel it even today) in producing its own products than it did before. So better build as much as you can as fast as you can when you still have the chance. lol



I can't imagine what you guys have to pay in a couple of decades from now for one piece of modern destroyer 
But China is different than England, we have manpower and capacity for manufacturing on a large scale. No need to worry about us  our blue water navy is coming

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

mike2000 is back said:


> 100% agree bro.
> So you have been on a Type 45 destroyer? Which one of them?
> I have been on HMS DEFENDER when it held an open day event in Greenwich. Man that destroyer is awesome, just have to see it to believe it, words don't do it justice.(plus it's said by many defence analyst to be the best air defence warship in the world).
> 
> I agree we can outsource our warship designs to be built in developing countries(those who have the infrastructure to do so),so we can keep costs down and build more. Of course the critical sensitive parts should be built here and installed on the ship once it gets here. We originally intended to build 13 type 45. But ended up building just 6 because of the high spiralling cost of over $1.2 billion each. WTF??



I went on HMS Daring a few years ago at a Portsmouth Navy day. HMS Dauntless was there as well, together with a couple of Type 23 Frigates and a Type 22 Frigate. The Type 23 Frigates were very well armed for there size, but there wasn't a lot of room on them to get around. The Batch 3 Type 22 was a very powerful ship, and was pretty much a better all round warship, than a Type 42 Destroyer.............shame that our dimwit politicians got rid of the 4 batch 3 Frigates, a few years ago, and sold them for about £10 each. Unbelievable! 

That's what i like about the Chinese Navy, they hold onto their assets, because their politicians obviously know there worth.



terranMarine said:


> I can't imagine what you guys have to pay in a couple of decades from now for one piece of modern destroyer
> But China is different than England, we have manpower and capacity for manufacturing on a large scale. No need to worry about us  our blue water navy is coming



We don't worry about you.....because you are our friends.


----------



## terranMarine

english_man said:


> I went on HMS Daring a few years ago at a Portsmouth Navy day. HMS Dauntless was there as well, together with a couple of Type 23 Frigates and a Type 22 Frigate. The Type 23 Frigates were very well armed for there size, but there wasn't a lot of room on them to get around. The Batch 3 Type 22 was a very powerful ship, and was pretty much a better all round warship, than a Type 42 Destroyer.............shame that our dimwit politicians got rid of the 4 batch 3 Frigates, a few years ago, and sold them for about £10 each. Unbelievable!
> 
> That's what i like about the Chinese Navy, they hold onto their assets, because their politicians obviously know there worth.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't worry about you.....because you are our friends.



May Sino UK relation and economic cooperation continue to grow


----------



## cirr

Launch of JN‘s D8 












Rounding up 2015 nicely。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> Launch of JN‘s D8
> 
> View attachment 282885
> 
> 
> View attachment 282886
> 
> 
> Rounding up 2015 nicely。


Is that mean the 1st batch of 8x type052D DDGs building in JN shipyard finished ? Next plan for more 052D ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> Is that mean the 1st batch of 8x type052D DDGs building in JN shipyard finished ? Next plan for more 052D ?



JN obviously has a busy schedule for 2016，with the expected launch of D9、D10 and 055 #1，start of construction of Type 002 CV，and completion of an advanced training ship、LCACs、submarines and mine sweepers/hunters。

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> JN obviously has a busy schedule for 2016，with the expected launch of D9、D10 and 055 #1，start of construction of Type 002 CV，and completion of an advanced training ship、LCACs、submarines and mine sweepers/hunters。


I just feel JN shipyard might focus on type055 building ... another DL and HD shipyards start to building type052D in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

I just count last four years since 2011, the single China JN shipyard already built 4x 052C and 8x 052D DDGs ... so following such building speed in JN + DL + HD shipyards to building next batch of type052D + type055 DDGs together ... China Navy have chance to own total 30x type052C/D and type055 DDG fleet in 2020, it's very possible !  There no doubt will be world N.o2 navy power in China ... well obey our schedule and keep moving forward. I do think today China ship industry is making new miracle from 2010 to 2020 in PRC history.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## terranMarine

cnleio said:


> I just count last four years since 2011, the single China JN shipyard already built 4x 052C and 8x 052D DDGs ... so following such building speed in JN + DL + HD shipyards to building next batch of type052D + type055 DDGs together ... China Navy have chance to own total 30x type052C/D and type055 DDG fleet in 2020, it's very possible !



 army ants marching forward

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

terranMarine said:


> army ants marching forward

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

english_man said:


> I went on HMS Daring a few years ago at a Portsmouth Navy day. HMS Dauntless was there as well, together with a couple of Type 23 Frigates and a Type 22 Frigate. The Type 23 Frigates were very well armed for there size, but there wasn't a lot of room on them to get around. The Batch 3 Type 22 was a very powerful ship, and was pretty much a better all round warship, than a Type 42 Destroyer.............shame that our dimwit politicians got rid of the 4 batch 3 Frigates, a few years ago, and sold them for about £10 each. Unbelievable!
> 
> That's what i like about the Chinese Navy, they hold onto their assets, because their politicians obviously know there worth.



I agree, Our politician/leaders have been really short sighted/incompetent when it comes to our military assets/equipment. Sometimes i just can't believe how stupid/dumb they can be, it's really unbelievable that they scrap/retire our warships not only far earlier than almost any country out there, but they often tend to destroy the decommissioned ships altogether(although most of the are still in good shape and advanced/world class for many other countries out there). They could at least sell them to other developing countries(it will still be the most advanced/powerful warship these countries will have in their arsenal. But our clueless politicians would rather scrap/destroy them altogether. What a total waste. 
Just look at our Nimrod maritime patrol aircrafts, after our defence giants almost finished upgrading them(spending hundreds of millions of pounds to do so) our foolish leaders then told them to scrap and destroy it wasting over $4billion down the drain and all the expertise we had gained from building and operating such a world class platform(how many countries build these type of aircraft? very few) FOR NOTHING. Now after realising their huge mistake/blunder they are purchasing P-8 Poseidon from the U.S, meanwhile our Nimrod had basically similar/same capabilities. These politicians are idiots. The our carrier based sea harrier had even more tragic end after they were decommissioned auctioned for less than 1/6th their real worth to the U.S and scrapped together with our aircraft carrier Ark Royal and most recently HMS illustrious carrier. All these were decommissioned/scrapped/destroyed far earlier than in any other country. If it was China all these equipment will still be serving in their navy and will even be at the forefront of their military Arsenal. Seriously we really need to review how we manage our equipment. Since if our leaders did manage them well, then there is no reason we shouldn't be having over 3-4 carriers after our QE carriers enter service by 2020.

£3.6 billion Nimrods dismantled for scrap - Telegraph
Scandal of our scrapyard Navy: We sold Ark Royal to the Turkish for scrap... now we have to buy back bits of her to repair UK's last carrier | Daily Mail Online
Languishing in Arizona, our once-mighty fleet of Harriers... sold for the price of just ONE of their US-made replacements | Daily Mail Online

In short its our politicians/leaders who are to blame for their incompetence/short sightedness. Since our defence giants can(they have been building many for other countries) virtually build any type of world class warship/military system out there. They just need our leaders to give them the contract/go ahead and be committed to it that's all. 

Hopefully Russia will be even more aggressive and start threatening us so our leaders/public can wake up from their slumber, since this long era of peace/stability and no threat has made our public/leaders to be very complacent to the point where they think they can just put our military on the back burner for other more pressing social needs/improve living standards etc. This shouldn't be the case since a country's security should always be among the top priorities as well. We need a major military threat to shake things up i believe.



english_man said:


> We don't worry about you.....because you are our friends.



Well, I already said this several times. China HAS NEVER BEEN A THREAT TO US
(or to any European power for that matter), reason we don't consider them a threat and we are more open/willing to cooperate with them in many fields. Each country has it's own interests/security threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

mike2000 is back said:


> I agree, Our politician/leaders have been really short sighted/incompetent when it comes to our military assets/equipment. Sometimes i just can't believe how stupid/dumb they can be, it's really unbelievable that they scrap/retire our warships not only far earlier than almost any country out there, but they often tend to destroy the decommissioned ships altogether(although most of the are still in good shape and advanced/world class for many other countries out there). They could at least sell them to other developing countries(it will still be the most advanced/powerful warship these countries will have in their arsenal. But our clueless politicians would rather scrap/destroy them altogether. What a total waste.
> Just look at our Nimrod maritime patrol aircrafts, after our defence giants almost finished upgrading them(spending hundreds of millions of pounds to do so) our foolish leaders then told them to scrap and destroy it wasting over $4billion down the drain and all the expertise we had gained from building and operating such a world class platform(how many countries build these type of aircraft? very few) FOR NOTHING. Now after realising their huge mistake/blunder they are purchasing P-8 Poseidon from the U.S, meanwhile our Nimrod had basically similar/same capabilities. These politicians are idiots. The our carrier based sea harrier had even more tragic end after they were decommissioned auctioned for less than 1/6th their real worth to the U.S and scrapped together with our aircraft carrier Ark Royal and most recently HMS illustrious carrier. All these were decommissioned/scrapped/destroyed far earlier than in any other country. If it was China all these equipment will still be serving in their navy and will even be at the forefront of their military Arsenal. Seriously we really need to review how we manage our equipment. Since if our leaders did manage them well, then there is no reason we shouldn't be having over 3-4 carriers after our QE carriers enter service by 2020.
> 
> £3.6 billion Nimrods dismantled for scrap - Telegraph
> Scandal of our scrapyard Navy: We sold Ark Royal to the Turkish for scrap... now we have to buy back bits of her to repair UK's last carrier | Daily Mail Online
> Languishing in Arizona, our once-mighty fleet of Harriers... sold for the price of just ONE of their US-made replacements | Daily Mail Online
> 
> In short its our politicians/leaders who are to blame for their incompetence/short sightedness. Since our defence giants can(they have been building many for other countries) virtually build any type of world class warship/military system out there. They just need our leaders to give them the contract/go ahead and be committed to it that's all.
> 
> Hopefully Russia will be even more aggressive and start threatening us so our leaders/public can wake up from their slumber, since this long era of peace/stability and no threat has made our public/leaders to be very complacent to the point where they think they can just put our military on the back burner for other more pressing social needs/improve living standards etc. This shouldn't be the case since a country's security should always be among the top priorities as well. We need a major military threat to shake things up i believe.
> 
> Well, I already said this several times. China HAS NEVER BEEN A THREAT TO US
> (or to any European power for that matter), reason we don't consider them a threat and we are more open/willing to cooperate with them in many fields. Each country has it's own interests/security threats.



I can see from reading your post 'mike2000', that we think alike, and both of us are dismayed at the way our politicians have handled the British Defence equipment program in recent times.

The American Navy is in a bit of a mess as well, due to bad political decisions. The LCS is a total dog of a warship, even the US Navy calls it the 'Little Crappy Ship'.

I know the Indians are building up their Navy as well, but they don't appear to be making a good job of it, and i have no interest in the Indian Navy.

The only country i admire, at the present is the Chinese for their remarkable rapid rise in the development of their Navy, and the technological achievements they have made.
Plus, they are making a lot of warships each year,and the fact that their defence programs are kept secret, it makes it more exciting to navy enthusiasts worldwide, when we see a new warship class.
2016 is going to be a big year, i think for the Chinese Navy, and the ship i'am looking forward most to seeing is 'the beast', i.e the Type 055 Destroyer/Cruiser.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> I can see from reading your post 'mike2000', that we think alike, and both of us are dismayed at the way our politicians have handled the British Defence equipment program in recent times.
> 
> The American Navy is in a bit of a mess as well, due to bad political decisions. The LCS is a total dog of a warship, even the US Navy calls it the 'Little Crappy Ship'.
> 
> I know the Indians are building up their Navy as well, but they don't appear to be making a good job of it, and i have no interest in the Indian Navy.
> 
> The only country i admire, at the present is the Chinese for their remarkable rapid rise in the development of their Navy, and the technological achievements they have made.
> Plus, they are making a lot of warships each year,and the fact that their defence programs are kept secret, it makes it more exciting to navy enthusiasts worldwide, when we see a new warship class.
> 2016 is going to be a big year, i think for the Chinese Navy, and the ship i'am looking forward most to seeing is 'the beast', i.e the Type 055 Destroyer/Cruiser.


Type 055 cruiser will be the Chinese Kirov and I hope PLAN will have at least 10 of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

mike2000 is back said:


> I agree, Our politician/leaders have been really short sighted/incompetent when it comes to our military assets/equipment. Sometimes i just can't believe how stupid/dumb they can be, it's really unbelievable that they scrap/retire our warships not only far earlier than almost any country out there, but they often tend to destroy the decommissioned ships altogether(although most of the are still in good shape and advanced/world class for many other countries out there). They could at least sell them to other developing countries(it will still be the most advanced/powerful warship these countries will have in their arsenal. But our clueless politicians would rather scrap/destroy them altogether. What a total waste.
> Just look at our Nimrod maritime patrol aircrafts, after our defence giants almost finished upgrading them(spending hundreds of millions of pounds to do so) our foolish leaders then told them to scrap and destroy it wasting over $4billion down the drain and all the expertise we had gained from building and operating such a world class platform(how many countries build these type of aircraft? very few) FOR NOTHING. Now after realising their huge mistake/blunder they are purchasing P-8 Poseidon from the U.S, meanwhile our Nimrod had basically similar/same capabilities. These politicians are idiots. The our carrier based sea harrier had even more tragic end after they were decommissioned auctioned for less than 1/6th their real worth to the U.S and scrapped together with our aircraft carrier Ark Royal and most recently HMS illustrious carrier. All these were decommissioned/scrapped/destroyed far earlier than in any other country. If it was China all these equipment will still be serving in their navy and will even be at the forefront of their military Arsenal. Seriously we really need to review how we manage our equipment. Since if our leaders did manage them well, then there is no reason we shouldn't be having over 3-4 carriers after our QE carriers enter service by 2020.
> 
> £3.6 billion Nimrods dismantled for scrap - Telegraph
> Scandal of our scrapyard Navy: We sold Ark Royal to the Turkish for scrap... now we have to buy back bits of her to repair UK's last carrier | Daily Mail Online
> Languishing in Arizona, our once-mighty fleet of Harriers... sold for the price of just ONE of their US-made replacements | Daily Mail Online
> 
> In short its our politicians/leaders who are to blame for their incompetence/short sightedness. Since our defence giants can(they have been building many for other countries) virtually build any type of world class warship/military system out there. They just need our leaders to give them the contract/go ahead and be committed to it that's all.
> 
> Hopefully Russia will be even more aggressive and start threatening us so our leaders/public can wake up from their slumber, since this long era of peace/stability and no threat has made our public/leaders to be very complacent to the point where they think they can just put our military on the back burner for other more pressing social needs/improve living standards etc. This shouldn't be the case since a country's security should always be among the top priorities as well. We need a major military threat to shake things up i believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I already said this several times. China HAS NEVER BEEN A THREAT TO US
> (or to any European power for that matter), reason we don't consider them a threat and we are more open/willing to cooperate with them in many fields. Each country has it's own interests/security threats.



What is your ideal size for the Royal Navy?

I guess it should be 6 QE class supercarriers, 24 Type 45 DDGs, 18 Astute SSNs, 8 Vanguard replacement SSBNs as the flag ships.

Well, Britain was once the synonym of the naval power, and without the aforementioned naval assets, you cannot call yourself a naval power anymore.

But fortunately, we are welcomed to cooperate with Britain, Russia, or Iran on this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*DDG 154* “_*Xiamen*_”

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Makarena

^who is she? an officer or model?


----------



## Beast

Makarena said:


> ^who is she? an officer or model?


I think she is the captain's daughter. That is why she has the captain's cap. The cap with oaks and leaves show its a commander's position.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> JN obviously has a busy schedule for 2016，with the expected launch of D9、D10 and 055 #1，start of construction of Type 002 CV，and completion of an advanced training ship、LCACs、submarines and mine sweepers/hunters。



Which shipyard will have the second production line of the nuclear sub?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

english_man said:


> I can see from reading your post 'mike2000', that we think alike, and both of us are dismayed at the way our politicians have handled the British Defence equipment program in recent times.
> 
> The American Navy is in a bit of a mess as well, due to bad political decisions. The LCS is a total dog of a warship, even the US Navy calls it the 'Little Crappy Ship'.
> 
> I know the Indians are building up their Navy as well, but they don't appear to be making a good job of it, and i have no interest in the Indian Navy.
> 
> The only country i admire, at the present is the Chinese for their remarkable rapid rise in the development of their Navy, and the technological achievements they have made.
> Plus, they are making a lot of warships each year,and the fact that their defence programs are kept secret, it makes it more exciting to navy enthusiasts worldwide, when we see a new warship class.
> 2016 is going to be a big year, i think for the Chinese Navy, and the ship i'am looking forward most to seeing is 'the beast', i.e the Type 055 Destroyer/Cruiser.



True, the main issue is that most European military powers which mainly France and Britain have entered a state of complacency. Since we have been living in an era of peace and stability since the end of the cold war. We faced no real threats whatsoever. Reason many European countries have downgraded their defence/military while prioritizing welfare,health,education,etc It's more easier for politicians to justify to the public why they are increasing healthcare/education/welfare/social services etc than why they are increasing/providing more funds for the military or why they are spending billion building more destroyers/submarines/frigates/aircraft carrier etc etc. 

We need a real credible threat like the soviet Union during the cold war, back then the public/politicians were very much aware of the threats we faced reason we could build basically any military equipment from large bombers like our Vulcan to carrier based fighters like sea Harriers etc without much hassle/protest from anyone. Unlike today where the public/opposition parties etc will cry foul if we decided to go ahead with one. In short military isn't a priority anymore, which is a very dangerous policy, since you never know when a threat might emerge, always have to be prepared for the worse. Its for this reason i hope Putin keeps increasing his aggression/provocations towards us so our public/politicians can wake up from their complacency/slumber. Our last SDSR was a disaster, its only after Russia annexed Crimea/got involved in the crisis in Ukraine and started more aggressive patrols against European countries that our leaders finally stopped their crazy policy of dismantling many of our military/equipment, cutting our defence spending/manpower and committing more to our defence industry etc.

Though i know we don't have any credible threat in our neighborhood at all, reason our forces/equipment are mainly deployed abroad for power projection in our overseas military bases and territory. However, that's not enough we need a more robust military and more manpower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Which shipyard will have the second production line of the nuclear sub?



JN most probably。

*DDG 167* “_*Shenzhen*_”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

JN-D9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> JN most probably。
> 
> *DDG 167* “_*Shenzhen*_”



DDG 167 “Shenzhen” modernization rebuilding, adding 32x VLS cells and CIWS

The DDG looks like a bigger type054A FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

type052D #D5, #D6, #D8 launched in JN shipyard ... btw anyone see the photo of 7th type052D DDG ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> JN most probably。
> 
> *DDG 167* “_*Shenzhen*_”



JN is probably becoming China's own Newport with the destroyers, aircraft carriers, even the attack nuclear subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## english_man

It looks like DDG 167 is going to turn out to be a much improved and capable Destroyer.

What i want to know is how are the refits to the 'Sovs' coming along, any news or pictures?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cnleio said:


> type052D #D5, #D6, #D8 launched in JN shipyard ... btw anyone see the photo of 7th type052D DDG ?
> 
> View attachment 283451
> 
> View attachment 283453
> 
> View attachment 283454
> 
> View attachment 283452



These are D6, D7, and D8.

The D5 has its funnels already painted in black, and it is probably heading to Qingdao.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> These are D6, D7, and D8.
> 
> The D5 has its funnels already painted in black, and it is probably heading to Qingdao.


Are you sure ? I just read news said there'r D5, D6 and D8 in the photo ... so i searched the whole internet still didn't find out where's the D7 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cnleio said:


> Are you sure ? I just read news said there'r D5, D6 and D8 in the photo ... so i searched the whole internet still didn't find out where's the D7 ?



Here is the D5 in JN, since the D4 right now is in the SCS.

Notice the funnels are coated in black.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Here is the D5 in JN, since the D4 right now is in the SCS.
> 
> Notice the funnels are coated in black.
> 
> View attachment 283531



D5 left a couple of days ago for the last sea trial before delivery in Q1 2016 and induction in H1 2016。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> D5 left a couple of days ago for the last sea trial before delivery in Q1 2016 and induction in H1 2016。



I think she is heading to Qingdao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> It looks like DDG 167 is going to turn out to be a much improved and capable Destroyer.
> 
> What i want to know is how are the refits to the 'Sovs' coming along, any news or pictures?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Here is the D5 in JN, since the D4 right now is in the SCS.
> 
> Notice the funnels are coated in black.
> 
> View attachment 283531


Well make sence , u r right this's the 5th type052D in ur photo. The 6th,7th and 8th type052D in my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cnleio said:


> Well make sence , u r right this's the 5th type052D in ur photo. The 6th,7th and 8th type052D in my post.



In 2016, there will have four Type 052D being commissioned, so it will be a record year for the PLAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> In 2016, there will have four Type 052D being commissioned, so it will be a record year for the PLAN.


Yes, that will be the way. I can bet even 5 is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nang2

Beast said:


> Yes, that will be the way. I can bet even 5 is possible.


That is great news for sailors. A position on those DDGs would attract a lot of applicants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> Yes, that will be the way. I can bet even 5 is possible.



I think the JN shipyard is trying to finish the Type 052D series as quick as possible, so they can later focus on the Type 055, the Type 002, or even the Type 093G.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*960* "*Dongpinghu*" commissiond on 27.12.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Type 093B SSN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

On what details do You identify this as a "B" ?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> Type 093B SSN
> 
> View attachment 284122



This is the older pic of the Type 093B along with the Type 094.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

*Type 002* CATOBAR aircraft carrier laid down is under preparation in Changxing Jiangnan Shipyard.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

hk299792458 said:


> *Type 002* CATOBAR aircraft carrier laid down is under preparation in Changxing Jiangnan Shipyard.
> 
> Henri K.




Nice ... what's Your source on this information ?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hk299792458 said:


> *Type 002* CATOBAR aircraft carrier laid down is under preparation in Changxing Jiangnan Shipyard.
> 
> Henri K.



When the Type 001A gonna be launched? Early 2016 or late 2016?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

2016 is going to be a very good year for PLAN. We will see 001A launch, 002 build in Jiangnan, 055 too.

Aircraft carrier 002 will commence building in Spring. Watch out for changes in Dry Dock No.4 from April this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sheik

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> When the Type 001A gonna be launched? Early 2016 or late 2016?



By July 1st I think. Some BM at CD even suggests end of April.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sheik said:


> By July 1st I think. Some BM at CD even suggests end of April.



The Type 001A could be commissioned in 2019, and the Type 002 could be launched in 2019.

So the Type 003 could start the construction by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> Nice ... what's Your source on this information ?



In one hand, collection of informations related to the construction like 1600t gantry crane in Changxing Jiangnan, specific steels development, R&D documents...etc, in an another hand, PLA Navy videos.

And finally, some "insiders" who indicate that the project of 2 first ships is confirmed.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> When the Type 001A gonna be launched? Early 2016 or late 2016?



Q2 2016.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## english_man

hk299792458 said:


> In one hand, collection of informations related to the construction like 1600t gantry crane in Changxing Jiangnan, specific steels development, R&D documents...etc, in an another hand, PLA Navy videos.
> 
> And finally, some "insiders" who indicate that the project of 2 first ships is confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> Q2 2016.
> 
> Henri K.



Is that really possible that Carrier 001A will be launched Spring of this year, as some are saying on other military sites, that there is still an awful lot of work to be done yet to get to this point, even though the Chinese are very efficient workers? They havn't even fitted out fully the bow and stern, never mind the getting all the sides fitted upto deck level, and then actually fitting the deck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

hk299792458 said:


> In one hand, collection of informations related to the construction like 1600t gantry crane in Changxing Jiangnan, specific steels development, R&D documents...etc, in an another hand, PLA Navy videos.
> 
> And finally, some "insiders" who indicate that the project of 2 first ships is confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> Q2 2016.
> 
> Henri K.



So the launch date of the Type 001A gonna most likely be April 23th 2016, because it is the 67th anniversary of the PLAN.



english_man said:


> Is that really possible that Carrier 001A will be launched Spring of this year, as some are saying on other military sites, that there is still an awful lot of work to be done yet to get to this point, even though the Chinese are very efficient workers? They havn't even fitted out fully the bow and stern, never mind the getting all the sides fitted upto deck level, and then actually fitting the deck!



DL and JN are two very different shipyards.

DL prefers to prematurely launch the ship; considers the process of building the Type 052D.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

WMMP (Wuhan Marine Machinery Plant Co., LTD) delivered VPP (_Variable-pitch propeller_) to russian customer.

公司首批出口俄罗斯全回转舵桨全部完成发运







The same company signed a contract to deliver 5 sea replenishment systems to a "Russian 9000 t replenishment oiler project", which should be the Project 23130 "Academician Pashin” of Russian navy.

公司签订综合补给系统出口项目

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Blue Marlin

type 091 the 55000 tonne replenishment ship being prepared for launch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*FFG 532* “_*Jingzhou*_” commissioned on 05.01.2016：

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> *FFG 532* “_*Jingzhou*_” commissioned on 05.01.2016：



I think its time PLAN decommission some old Jiangwei frigate and Luda destroyer. They are an eyesore for PLAN. Their living condition is poor and bad morale for crew. I hope they will be totally out of service by 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> *FFG 532* “_*Jingzhou*_” commissioned on 05.01.2016：




Good news!

So including this, by now total 21 ships of 054A FFG are in service?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

Shotgunner51 said:


> Good news!
> 
> So including this, by now total 21 ships of 054A FFG are in service?
> 
> View attachment 285191


Yes... But we need more DDG, I think we have enough number of frigates. Type052D is the true multi role for real power projection. They can sail alone or in groups of 2-3 for power projection against small countries like cruise missile attack and aerial restriction(no fly zone) with their HQ-9 LRSAM with limited support.

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## Shotgunner51

Beast said:


> Yes... But we need more DDG, I think we have enough number of frigates. Type052D is the true multi role for real power projection. They can sail alone or in groups of 2-3 for power projection against small countries like cruise missile attack and aerial restriction(no fly zone) with their HQ-9 LRSAM with limited support.




Obviously bro. Before 055A is ready, PLAN has to rapidly build 052D to a critical mass. The 054A FFG serves different roles, they are another integral part of overall PLAN capability.

PLAN also has other older assets. The older FFG could be gradually transferred to Coast Guard. The older DDG could be transferred to allied navies, there are 17 ships in 6 older DDG classes:

Modernisation of Three Old DDG Classes: 956, 051B, 052B​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LowPost



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nang2

cirr said:


>


What is with those kayaks around the big ship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

nang2 said:


> What is with those kayaks around the big ship?



I believe they are Chinese (PDF members) such as @cirr and @cnleio, who are trying to get close to take photos of naval vessels for us to see here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

nang2 said:


> What is with those kayaks around the big ship?


Commando sneak attack!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> I believe they are Chinese (PDF members) such as @cirr and @cnleio, who are trying to get close to take photos of naval vessels for us to see here.



I am lost for words。






A new member in the PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

A picture，let alone three pictures，is worth a thousand words 

















http://www.most.gov.cn/ztzl/gjkx ... 20160107_123380.htm

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

988，PLAN's 4th LPD ready for handover and induction






4 more to come

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> A picture，let alone three pictures，is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.most.gov.cn/ztzl/gjkx ... 20160107_123380.htm
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet




I understood the first three pictures to represent EMALS, Rail Gun, Electromagnetic Space Launch System. 

What are the other photos? And what is written? Are they in concept stage or prototypes have been built?


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I understood the first three pictures to represent EMALS, Rail Gun, Electromagnetic Space Launch System.
> 
> What are the other photos? And what is written? Are they in concept stage or prototypes have been built?



The photos show the 2015 1st Prize Winner of the State Science & Technology Progress Award，Innovation Team Category。

Led by academician Ma Weiming，the team（average age：35）from PLA Naval Engineering University has been awarded this year's prize for its pioneering work on electric integration and magnetic launch technology which have found applications in EMALS、electromagnetic energy weapons and satellite propelling and launching systems。

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

09.01.2016











10th module（in the rear）in place

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Domestic 1-gen, 2-gen and 3-gen integrated electrical power system (IEP), they'r the generator for electric propulsion system & electromagnetic launch.







The same IEP system already used on Britain Type45 DDG and U.S DDG-1000 DDG














@english_man @mike2000 is back Any photo of Type45 DDG's IEP, pls post here to compare with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> Domestic 1-gen, 2-gen and 3-gen integrated electrical power system (IEP), they'r the generator for electric propulsion system & electromagnetic launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same IEP system already used on Britain Type45 DDG and U.S DDG-1000 DDG
> View attachment 285978
> 
> View attachment 285979
> 
> View attachment 285971
> 
> 
> 
> @english_man @mike2000 is back Any photo of Type45 DDG's IEP, pls post here to compare with each other.



I gather that the Type 054B/057 FFG under development will be the PLAN combatant using the new electric propulsion system。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

Some detail news about China integrated electrical power system (IEP)

This's the real great achievement for future PLAN ship building As i said, Type45 & DDG-1000 & 'Ford' A.C using the same tech, future advanced warship power system come from this.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

Some detail news about China integrated electrical power system (IEP)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

China new AOE vs U.S Navy AOE

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## cirr

DL-D2 taking shape

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Type 072A Tank Landing Ship *916* "_*Tianmushan*_“ commissioned on 13.01.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*811* “*Jiangshan*” awaiting induction？

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

11th module in place，12th getting ready for go

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nang2

cirr said:


> 11th module in place，12th getting ready for go


Wrap-up of the hanger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

cirr said:


> 11th module in place，12th getting ready for go



 Thanks for your update. The speed and the pace of the construction is simply unbelievable and amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nang2

cirr said:


> 11th module in place，12th getting ready for go


Looks like the hanger capacity is the same as CV16. That is disappointing.


----------



## Sasquatch

cirr said:


> 11th module in place，12th getting ready for go



Amazing pace of the aircraft carrier project.


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

093B 093

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Hu Songshan said:


> Amazing pace of the aircraft carrier project.



The pace is accelerating

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

The 13th module installed

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mil-avia

A general review of the history of China's sea-power theory development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*FFG 506* “_*Jingmen*_” commissioned a few days back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*LPD 988* “*Yimengshan*” induction scheduled for 01.02.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*DDG 174* “_*Hefei*_” on a training mission

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*ADR 966* “_*Gaoyouhu*_” commissioned on 29.01.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

At least 4 Type 055 DDGs are being built at 2 shipyards，with a 3rd yard to join the feast later in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

89657

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> At least 4 Type 055 DDGs are being built at 2 shipyards，with a 3rd yard to join the feast later in 2016.



When can we expect the first unit to hit the water?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> When can we expect the first unit to hit the water?



Q3 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Q3 2016.



Thanks for your estimate.


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Thanks for your estimate.



Delivery to the PLAN in 2017 thanks to the adoption of more advanced shipbuilding technologies。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> At least 4 Type 055 DDGs are being built at 2 shipyards，with a 3rd yard to join the feast later in 2016.



Where did you here this? If they are being built now they must be at this moment be still building the modules, coz we havn't seen any images yet of possible 055's in the hallways at JN.
We know some of the 055's will be built at JN, and the other shipyard should be Dalian?
But who will be the 3rd shipyard?

Will another 2 052D's be ordered from JN or Dalian to take the class upto 12 ships, or is it going to stay at the current 10?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Where did you here this? If they are being built now they must be at this moment be still building the modules, coz we havn't seen any images yet of possible 055's in the hallways at JN.
> We know some of the 055's will be built at JN, and the other shipyard should be Dalian?
> But who will be the 3rd shipyard?
> 
> Will another 2 052D's be ordered from JN or Dalian to take the class upto 12 ships, or is it going to stay at the current 10?



055 modules have been spotted multiple times by people who paid visits to JN in H2 2015.

Large and “sophisticated” modules。

As it currently stands，the order for 052D is 18 minimum，with more to follow for 052Es。

Jiangnan、Dalian and CSSC Defence are the shipyards in question（My personal wish was for WS or SS，both in Shanghai，to become the third yard certified to build DDGs but the GAD and the PLAN obviously thought and decided otherwise）

JN-D9







*ADR 966* “_*Gaoyouhu*_”






SSN CZ-8（Long March-8）

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Modules for the 5th LPD and 25th Type 054A++++ FFG。。。。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*LPD 988* “*Yimengshan*” commissioned on this day 01.02.2016 

 http://news.cntv.cn/2016/02/01/VIDEqDXB3BwphZ1mpDq2TOVL160201.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

CNS ”*Dengjiaxian*“ oceanographic survey ship commissioned on 02.02.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CRS *Beihaiqiu 118 and 119* commissioned on 03.02.2016











Also CRS *Beihaiqiu 117* commissioned last year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Happy Chinese New Year from Dalian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Drawings of possible，indeed probable，Type 055 DDG modules

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Say hello to 055 






Well，055 modules

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Say hello to 055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well，055 modules



Could these be Type 002 modules instead?


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Could these be Type 002 modules instead?



Not quite yet for 002 modules。

Anyway，the hallway is far too small for piecing together ships the size of an aircraft carrier。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> Could these be Type 002 modules instead?



Yup, a stupid question. And even cirr needs to bang his head for answering such a obvious answer.


----------



## 帅的一匹

055 looks cool..... We might form the most powerful DDG fleet in East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> 055 looks cool..... We might form the most powerful DDG fleet in East Asia.


In Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Yuanwang-7 launched 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Z-18F for ASW

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

A new type of SSN（Type 09IIIB？，Long March-35？？）about to be commissioned

海军35艇员队开展接装培训 新型核潜艇即将入列

according to a PLA Daily report dated 19.02.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

DDGs 172、173、174 and 175

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> DDGs 172、173、174 and 175
> 
> View attachment 294667


.... There'r 4x type052D DDGs together in the photo, so add another 2x type052C N.o170 and N.o171 now PLAN South Sea Fleet already has 6x type052C/D DDGs in SCS ??!

Well should let our Vietnamese bros know the truth, what their competitor has in the region ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*FFG 507* ”_*Tongren*_“ commissioned today 20.02.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*FFG 531* “_*Xiangtan*_” commissioned today 24.02.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Also pls say hello to Type 902 Fast Combat Support Ship。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Type 09IIIB SSN







sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

A Type 093G being deployed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

Does anybody know when the J-15S will enter service?

If so, what kind of upgrades will it have? Will the EW variant make its flight soon?


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Type 072A LSTs *914 “Wuyishan”*、*915 “Culaishan”* and *917 “Wutaishan”* commissioned today 07.03.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

cirr said:


> Type 072A LSTs *914 “Wuyishan”*、*915 “Culaishan”* and *917 “Wutaishan”* commissioned today 07.03.2016


That is what I called "mass production".


----------



## JSCh

*Three new-type tank landing ships join the East China Sea Fleet*
By Huang Jin (People's Daily Online) 15:35, March 08, 2016



​Three new-type amphibious landing tank ships — Wuyishan, Culaishan and Wutaishan join the East China Sea fleet on March 7. The three home-made ships are new-type tank landing ships with a 5,000-ton maximum displacement. They will mainly carry the transportation missions in landing operations. (Photo/CNS)

Three new-type tank landing ships join the East China Sea Fleet - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

CV-17's flight deck


----------



## cirr

Another electronic scout ship in the making at HDZH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

DDG 136 "Hangzhou" modernization - new data link, new electronic systems, YJ-12A, HHQ-16C, etc. etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> DDG 136 "Hangzhou" modernization - new data link, new electronic systems, YJ-12A, HHQ-16C, etc. etc













I think due to save cost, they didn't replace the twin 130mm main gun with domestic HJP12 single 130mm gun. The PLA is not happy with the Russian twin 130mm main gun performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> DDG 136 "Hangzhou" modernization - new data link, new electronic systems, YJ-12A, HHQ-16C, etc. etc



Isn't the YJ-12A purely an air-launched weapon?


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> Isn't the YJ-12A purely an air-launched weapon?


The moskit missile might be replaced by CX-1.


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Isn't the YJ-12A purely an air-launched weapon?



YJ-12, yes; YJ-12A, no.


----------



## cirr

Modules of 055, Modules of 055, modules of 055.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

cirr said:


> Modules of 055, Modules of 055, modules of 055.


Pictures?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

wanglaokan said:


> Pictures?



Take a good look at 黑社会。


----------



## Daniel808

SinoSoldier said:


> Isn't the YJ-12A purely an air-launched weapon?





cirr said:


> YJ-12, yes; YJ-12A, no.



YJ-12A SSM (Surface to Surface Missile)


----------



## cirr

2011，year during which EMALS prototype passed testing and state funding for formal development granted and allocated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Daniel808 said:


> YJ-12A SSM (Surface to Surface Missile)
> 
> View attachment 301120



Those trucks are not launchers and thus does not imply that the YJ-12 is, at this moment, a surface-launched weapon.


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> Those trucks are not launchers and thus does not imply that the YJ-12 is, at this moment, a surface-launched weapon.



YJ-12, air-launched

YJ-12A, surface launched shipborne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> YJ-12, air-launched
> 
> YJ-12A, surface launched shipborne



Fair enough; we will see. However, my comment was explicit to Daniel808's use of a photo of a mobile transporter as evidence that the YJ-12 can be surface-launched.


----------



## cirr

DDG 167 "Shenzhen" VLS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> DDG 167 "Shenzhen" VLS


It will become a giant 054A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Watch out US submarines, I am coming to hunt for you:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

http://www.popsci.com/china-refits-older-warships-for-bigger-punch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Rifit of DDG 167 near completion

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

New electronic scout ship launched early this morning at HDZH in Shanghai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DL-D1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Type 001A CV

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Type 001A CV



Ski bow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

New sub launched at WC in Wuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

117






so a minimum of 18 “Flying Sharks” on board CV-16 *Liaoning*。

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

cirr said:


> New sub launched at WC in Wuhan



I hope that is not another noisy sub


----------



## cirr

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I hope that is not another noisy sub



Noisy only in the ears and mind of those who could no longer distinguish between illusion and reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I hope that is not another noisy sub



Nice ... and here a bit bigger !


----------



## lcloo

001A is progressing steadily, 002 steel plate cutting has begun.
055 will definitely be seen this year.

Sister ship of PLAN cruise liner 88 wll be out of dock soon, the huge 901 is in progress.

052D, 054A and 056 continue being built, probably 054B wil start cutting steel plate at end of this year.

More Zubr building. 

Mountain (071 LPD) and Stalion (smaller than Zubr) will follow.
5000 tone catamaran has been launched.

Above "leak" is from CJDBY big shrimp early this morning.

001A的稳步进展，已经很多人坐不住了。002的“实验分段”（不是试验哦）也已经开始切了。
055很多人问了一次又一次，说今年看的见就一定看的见。

海军大邮轮88的妹妹也快成型出坞了，大大的901也在继续。

052D，54A，056也在继续。搞不好054B也在今年底开始切板了。

野牛听说是仿制定了。

大山和野马（比野牛小，叫马可以吧）接着下
5000的双体也下了，这玩意回头你们就知道多好了。

我们之前望眼欲穿的东西今年底前基本都齐全了。一大票的货，也就小平顶慢点（估计慢不少，反正也不急）

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

lcloo said:


> 001A is progressing steadily, 002 steel plate cutting has begun.
> 055 will definitely be seen this year.
> 
> Sister ship of PLAN cruise liner 88 wll be out of dock soon, the huge 901 is in progress.
> 
> 052D, 054A and 056 continue being built, probably 054B wil start cutting steel plate at end of this year.
> 
> More Zubr building.
> 
> Mountain (071 LPD) and Stalion (smaller than Zubr) will follow.
> 5000 tone catamaran has been launched.
> 
> Above "leak" is from CJDBY big shrimp early this morning.
> 
> 001A的稳步进展，已经很多人坐不住了。002的“实验分段”（不是试验哦）也已经开始切了。
> 055很多人问了一次又一次，说今年看的见就一定看的见。
> 
> 海军大邮轮88的妹妹也快成型出坞了，大大的901也在继续。
> 
> 052D，54A，056也在继续。搞不好054B也在今年底开始切板了。
> 
> 野牛听说是仿制定了。
> 
> 大山和野马（比野牛小，叫马可以吧）接着下
> 5000的双体也下了，这玩意回头你们就知道多好了。
> 
> 我们之前望眼欲穿的东西今年底前基本都齐全了。一大票的货，也就小平顶慢点（估计慢不少，反正也不急）



What does "will be seen" mean in this sense? Will the Type 055 launch or will it we simply see modules?


----------



## lcloo

That is what the original poster said.

As I know, large modules of 055 are already in the assembly hall of JNCX yard. So we wil likely seen it like those of 052C/D moved out of assembly hall pre-launched or launched by then.

CGs of DDG 167 after major refit. I hope they won't change the pennant to 567!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DL-D1、D2 and D3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Type 901 AOR update. The lead ship for type 901 AOR was launched 5 months ago, Dec 2015. Updated photo show 4 type 630 CIWS, main radar etc. have been installed. Type 901 is said to be around 45,000 to 50,000 tonnes and expected to be used to support PLAN's future carriers and their escort DDG/FFG.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

lcloo said:


> Type 901 AOR update. The lead ship for type 901 AOR was launched 5 months ago, Dec 2015. Updated photo show 4 type 630 CIWS, main radar etc. have been installed. Type 901 is said to be around 45,000 to 50,000 tonnes and expected to be used to support PLAN's future carriers and their escort DDG/FFG.
> 
> View attachment 306349
> View attachment 306350
> 
> 
> View attachment 306353



2nd of the same type is around the corner。

Ditto the sistership of “88”。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

CGC (China Coast Guard) ship 46301 is the first of class 818 CGC cutter, with displacement lighter than PLAN 054A frigate, ie. 3,000+ tonnes. It is a new class of cutter based on 054A hull minus all those heavy weapons.


----------



## lcloo

Malaysian chief of navy staff visiting Liaoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## volatile

Wow SU Copies + PL series are like raining in CHina ,Great exhibition of strenght other than few navies which pretend to be Blue Ocean true remarkable rise


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

A further module added on 28.05.2016











Almost as many modules assembled in 5 days。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

The imminent launch at HP of the 24th Type 054A FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tiqiu



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Tiqiu said:


>




Could You please simply upload these images here at the forum itself.

I can't say why, but "meyet.com" is so often not available from my PC and as such all Your images are simply black "X"

PLAESE just use the "upload file" button ... and the images are always visible even if the original link is down.

Deino


----------



## yantong1980

Anti-subs system of 056 corvette? The pic shows missile launch to 'kill' enemy subs, what kind of missile?


----------



## Tiqiu

Deino said:


> Could You please simply upload these images here at the forum itself.
> 
> I can't say why, but "meyet.com" is so often not available from my PC and as such all Your images are simply black "X"
> 
> PLAESE just use the "upload file" button ... and the images are always visible even if the original link is down.
> 
> Deino


Here you go. Why can't you get access to this site? I think this is a serious site for military enthusiastic. President Xi met and talked to one blogger of this site on TV too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Launch ceremony held for FFG "Xuchang"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Type 054A+ #24 in the water
















PS #25 maybe launched at HDZH this week or the week after.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

cirr said:


> The imminent launch at HP of the 24th Type 054A FFG


Such a big uvula!


----------



## Makarena

any info on 054B?


----------



## lcloo

Positive proof that there were at least 8 J-15 on boeard Liaoning. This picture is old, therefore the current number of jet fighters stationed onborad could be more.

Official statement have said at least 80 landings and take off per day is normal now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Makarena said:


> any info on 054B?



Still at the design stage.

China is not in a hurry to bring out the 054B(or 057) since the PLAN is extremely satisfied with Type 054A.

Eight more 054As are to be built according to reliable sources, the first of which is scheduled for launch within days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

FFG 508 "*Qujing*" inducted today 08.06.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

#25 Type 054A FFG launched today 08.06.2016 at HDZH in Shanghai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitrov



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nitrov

So as you can see, there is some camouflaged boxes on the deck. Also what are they? I think the question must be posed. Do you have an idea ?


----------



## lcloo

CV 16 Liaoning is a training and testing platform, I won't be surprise if they are testing new toys like laser gun.

Whatever that three boxes were, they are gone. As illustrated in this later photo.

My purely 100% speculation? A power generator unit (independent from the ship's power because it is a temporaly testing unit), a target acquisition sensor unit and a laser lens unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

DDG "Guiyang"


----------



## Nadhem Of Ibelin

are we going to witness sino-american naval race in 2020's like the anglo-german naval race prior to ww1 or china will be trying to catch up even then?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-German_naval_arms_race


----------



## 星海军事

Nadhem Of Ibelin said:


> are we going to witness sino-american naval race in 2020's like the anglo-german naval race prior to ww1 or china will be trying to catch up even then?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-German_naval_arms_race





> China will not engage in any arms race or pose a military threat to any other country.
> 
> -- Information Office of the State Council of the People's Republic of China

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nitrov

Thanks to Daniel707 for his conditribution to the sinodefenceforum, where the mystery of the boxes stay full. Some speculations : guidance for the instrumented approach, or some additional telemetry systems...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emperor_of_Mankind

Nitrov said:


> So as you can see, there is some camouflaged boxes on the deck. Also what are they? I think the question must be posed. Do you have an idea ?


They look like laser weapons.


----------



## lcloo

Electronic signal gathering ship 855 exercised Freedom Of Navigation off Japanese coast, according to press statement from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

5 ships flotilla set sail today to Haiwaii for RIMPAC 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> #25 Type 054A FFG launched today 08.06.2016 at HDZH in Shanghai


They r China new 23th and 25th type054A FFGs to launch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

New ocean-going tug for the PLAN 






with helipad on the bow deck

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

PLAN Frigate FFG 531 met British Frigate HMS Somerset at Dover Strait on 2016 June 14th. FFG 531 was sailing from the Atlantic Ocean to North Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

The construction of Type 055 DDG #1 is proceeding in line with plan and schedule:






Delivery in 2017 is still on

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

Chinese Kirov cruiser


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> Chinese Kirov cruiser



Hmmm ... isn't this comparison a bit off ??

The Kirov as a nuclear powered cruiser had a standard displacement of 24,300 tons and roughly 28,000 tons full load ... that's about twice a Type 055 DDG / destroyer !


----------



## lcloo

Frigate 531 is now in a German port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*Nice Cooperation between China's Navy - Russian Navy together in Diayou Island Waters - East China Sea, 8-9 June 2016.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Hmmm ... isn't this comparison a bit off ??
> 
> The Kirov as a nuclear powered cruiser had a standard displacement of 24,300 tons and roughly 28,000 tons full load ... that's about twice a Type 055 DDG / destroyer !



Type 055 cruiser has estimate 128 VLS canister, the same missile payload compare to Kirov cruiser. Not even Varyag cruiser come close to Type 055 in terms of fire power. So comparing Kirov vs Type 055 is tactically sound. And even Kirov is nuclear powered but can the food onboard last as long as nuclear reactor w/o replenish unless you expect the crew not to eat or can Kirov ammunition or missile be unlimited? End of the day, it still need replenish once those things ran out.

So Kirov still need an vulnerable replenishment once a few while which makes no different from Type055 cruiser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Agreed !


----------



## cirr

Almost forgot to mention that China launched its 2nd "companion" to CV "89 the Nanny ship" a few days back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

Ocean tug, at least 3,000 tonnes. Painted in navy grey paint. 

This is the type of tug needed when you have a lot of large ships entering service.


----------



## lcloo

Despite tension in South China Sea, PLAN ships met 2 USN DDGs on the way to RIMPAC2016. The game of cooperation and confrontation showed the complicated relationship between two large nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

lcloo said:


> Ocean tug, at least 3,000 tonnes. Painted in navy grey paint.
> 
> This is the type of tug needed when you have a lot of large ships entering service.



China will build a full spectrum of naval ships in sizes and functions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

FFG 531 passing through canal in Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Status of CV-17 on 22.06.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Type 052D DDG 175 "*Yinchuan*“






Type 001

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

A small flotilla consist of frigate FFG 571, a nuclear attack sub SSN type 093 and a submarine rescue tender ASR 863 passing through sea around Bandar Acheh, Sumatra, near north of Malacca Straits.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> A small flotilla consist of frigate FFG 571, a nuclear attack sub SSN type 093 and a submarine rescue tender ASR 863 passing through sea around Bandar Acheh, Sumatra, near north of Malacca Straits.
> View attachment 313716
> View attachment 313717


 
Indian will be mad with China SSN going into
Indian Ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

Notice the base of the conning tower facing forward is curved? This is different from the original type 093.

Some said it is modification done on original 093, some said it is 093A.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> Notice the base of the conning tower facing forward is curved? This is different from the original type 093.
> 
> Some said it is modification done on original 093, some said it is 093A.....


Shall be 093A, the one with hump VLS will be 093B.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The Type 002 will appear soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Induction of FFG 510 "*Ningde*“ soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Some nice pictures (Source: Naval&merchant ships magazine)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

A very interesting photo

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## jkroo

Big boss take care of technological head 
Very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

cirr said:


> A very interesting photo


What is interesting? Higher ranking officer holds umbrella for lower ranking one? Or the walkie-talkie?


----------



## lcloo

nang2 said:


> What is interesting? Higher ranking officer holds umbrella for lower ranking one? Or the walkie-talkie?



This may have something related to steam or eletro-magnetic cat to be or not to be deployed on the 002 aircraft carrier which is No. 1 hot topic in Chinese navy forums.

That is why it is interesting that the boss is taking good care of the one in charge of the new tech. What does this indicate?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nang2

lcloo said:


> This may have something related to steam or eletro-magnetic cat to be or not to be deployed on the 002 aircraft carrier which is No. 1 hot topic in Chinese navy forums.
> 
> That is why it is interesting that the boss is taking good care of the one in charge of the new tech. What does this indicate?


It has long been an PLA tradition as PLA suffered terribly with poor weaponry in early days. I wouldn't read much into it.


----------



## greenwood

Destroyer 052D 175 will go to service soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

lcloo said:


> This may have something related to steam or eletro-magnetic cat to be or not to be deployed on the 002 aircraft carrier which is No. 1 hot topic in Chinese navy forums.
> 
> That is why it is interesting that the boss is taking good care of the one in charge of the new tech. What does this indicate?



I am rooting for Professor Ma and his EMALS, because I am sure his team is going to win.

POP3 is rooting for the steam catapult, because he is part of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

jkroo said:


> Big boss take care of technological head
> Very interesting.



You can have the commander of the PLAN holding up the umbrella if you happen to lead the team behind fully integrated electric propulsion system and EMALS. 

Facility of PLA Naval University of Engineering, Wuhan











Shanghai

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## grey boy 2

056 FFG live firing exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Rumours now have it that Admiral Wu and his entire cortege from the PLAN HQ was shown, among others, the prototype of a railgun during their recent inspection tour of the Naval University of Engineering.

If true, China has opened up the 2nd front for the new-concept weapon.

A race between BIT and NUE is on.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

055

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

Live firing exercise in South China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## RisingShiningSuperpower

cirr said:


>





The speed with which China builds her first aircraft carrier must be very alarming to India, which still struggles to finish her first indigenous carrier, even though its construction began FOUR years before her Chinese counterpart and displacing 25000 tons less. Given that it takes India 10 years to build a mere frigate or destroyer (with most components being imported), I fear China will see her first carrier enter service long before India will see hers.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## aziqbal

Yes but I think the decade long build you are referring to isn't even a DDG its a FFG the Shivalik class

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RisingShiningSuperpower

aziqbal said:


> Yes but I think the decade long build you are referring to isn't even a DDG its a FFG the Shivalik class




Oh my... I didn't know that. I was referring to the Kolkata DDG. Amended my original comment accordingly.

If India took 10 years to finish a mere frigate, with most systems (sensors, weapons, munitions) imported, including the steel used for her hull, then I can't even begin to imagine how long it would take to finish the Vikrant.

Anyone care to guess? I'd say 25 years is the minimum. I think realistically Vikrant will not achieve full operational status until 2040.

How could India have fallen so far behind China?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

More from the "South China Sea Live Firing Exercise" over hundreds planes, navy ships participated

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Han Patriot

RisingShiningSuperpower said:


> Oh my... I didn't know that. I was referring to the Kolkata DDG.
> 
> If India took 10 years to finish a mere frigate, with most systems (sensors, weapons, munitions) imported, including the steel used for her hull, then I can't even begin to imagine how long it would take to finish the Vikrant.
> 
> Anyone care to guess? I'd say 25 years is the minimum. I think realistically Vikrant will not achieve full operational status until 2040.
> 
> How could India have fallen so far behind China?


They had to import the steel from Russia. Yup, an indigenous ship with Russian steel, that explains the in-denial mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

A H-6G bomber launches YJ-12 ASM

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>




Hmm .. what is this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

* PLA Navy H-6 bombers suspected launch YJ -12 Eagle anti-ship missile *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Hmm .. what is this ?



Something big has just been delivered to the dry dock where 001A is being built, and it is not the ski ramp.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

lcloo said:


> Something big has just been delivered to the dry dock where 001A is being built, and it is not the ski ramp.
> 
> View attachment 316573



The island?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

SinoSoldier said:


> The island?


Can't see clearly except three black dot among the rusty red shape, you think that looked like window panel?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

DL-D1, D2 and D3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Drill in Xisha

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" wmode="transparent" quality="high" height="480" width="480" src="http://video.weibo.com/player/1034:9e0051195091146a7b9147c81fab5ab7/v.swf"/>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

yj

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Odysseus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752325726594961408

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DDG 175 "*Yinchuan*" commissioned today 12.07.2016











 One done, dozens to follow.

052Es, 055s etc etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## beijingwalker

A slap in the face

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## yusheng

on the 12th, July, 2016,
Chinese Yuanwang 7 entered service, the ship was approved on September 20, 2012, started building on October 10, 2014 in jiangnan shipbuilding group co., LTD, accomplished in 18 months.The ship is more than 220 meters long, 40 meters high, nearly 30000 tons of load displacement, can resist grade 12 typhoons, can operate independly 100 days,














China now has 6 ocean observation & relay ships (航天远洋测量船)
yuanwang6：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng

ON 12th, July, 2016
the 4th 052d entered service in nanhai fleet, （ PLAN south sea fleet）
银川舰175， Yinchuan175， now 4 052d，172.173.174.175 all service in PLAN south sea fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

JN-D10






CSSC Defence is also reportedly a party to the building of 052Ds with an initial order for 4 ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Replenishment ships *963* “*Honghu*" and *964* "*Luomahu*" join PLAN today 15.07.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

DL-D1 D2 D3 and Type 001A

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## english_man

Someone here mentioned that a 3rd shipyard could be used to build 052D Destroyers. What shipyard is that exactly, HP or HD or some other?
I wouldn't be surprised for this to happen, as JN shipyard will certainly be concentrating its efforts on the even larger 055 Cruiser/Destroyer, now and in the future, and perhaps even Dalian.
Anyone got any official news on this?

Anyway, the Chinese naval shipyards are going strong at the present with large production runs of the 052D, 054A and 056.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

english_man said:


> Someone here mentioned that a 3rd shipyard could be used to build 052D Destroyers. What shipyard is that exactly, HP or HD or some other?
> I wouldn't be surprised for this to happen, as JN shipyard will certainly be concentrating its efforts on the even larger 055 Cruiser/Destroyer, now and in the future, and perhaps even Dalian.
> Anyone got any official news on this?
> 
> Anyway, the Chinese naval shipyards are going strong at the present with large production runs of the 052D, 054A and 056.



The thing that is gonna excite us all is to see a batch of 055 cruising around

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aliaselin

english_man said:


> Someone here mentioned that a 3rd shipyard could be used to build 052D Destroyers. What shipyard is that exactly, HP or HD or some other?
> I wouldn't be surprised for this to happen, as JN shipyard will certainly be concentrating its efforts on the even larger 055 Cruiser/Destroyer, now and in the future, and perhaps even Dalian.
> Anyone got any official news on this?
> 
> Anyway, the Chinese naval shipyards are going strong at the present with large production runs of the 052D, 054A and 056.


Longxue Shipyard of GSI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Someone here mentioned that a 3rd shipyard could be used to build 052D Destroyers. What shipyard is that exactly, HP or HD or some other?
> I wouldn't be surprised for this to happen, as JN shipyard will certainly be concentrating its efforts on the even larger 055 Cruiser/Destroyer, now and in the future, and perhaps even Dalian.
> Anyone got any official news on this?
> 
> Anyway, the Chinese naval shipyards are going strong at the present with large production runs of the 052D, 054A and 056.



CSSC Defence, a listed arm of CSSC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

The PLAN fleet expands again today


























Another 056 nearly ready for launch





More to come





CCG cutters

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

It is amazing the speed at which PLAN modernisation has taken place and continuing. The rate of prouction and production quality has made a great leap for better. What is even more amazing one never hears Chinese govt or PLAN ever boasting about this.

Keep going... after replacing the old ships... the next run will be for new generation of crafts. The Chinese ship yards are going to be this busy for at least a decade to come.

All the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Sinopakfriend said:


> It is amazing the speed at which PLAN modernisation has taken place and continuing. The rate of prouction and production quality has made a great leap for better. What is even more amazing one never hears Chinese govt or PLAN ever boasting about this.
> 
> Keep going... after replacing the old ships... the next run will be for new generation of crafts. The Chinese ship yards are going to be this busy for at least a decade to come.
> 
> All the best!



Thanks for your words of encouragement.

The PLAN has already begun the development of next generation of naval platforms many of which should come into being over the next decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> DL-D1 D2 D3 and Type 001A


Looks very good ... type052D building speed up, until to 2020 China will have a great blue navy with 20 ~ 30x type052CD tpye055

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> The PLAN fleet expands again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another 056 nearly ready for launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCG cutters


too many type056 in building plan, such ship only patrolling in South China Sea, not belong to main combat ships in PLAN. Some money waste on such small ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

cnleio said:


> too many type056 in building plan, such ship only patrolling in South China Sea, not belong to main combat ships in PLAN. Some money waste on such small ships.



Agreed.

China need type 055 cruisers, type 075 LHD and Type 071 LPD.

Type 055 cruisers are the heavyweight weapons that will put the fear into an enemy such as the US.

Type 056 are the lightweight weapons that can only scare Viets and Pinoys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

Beidou2020 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> China need type 055 cruisers, type 075 LHD and Type 071 LPD.
> 
> Type 055 cruisers are the heavyweight weapons that will put the fear into an enemy such as the US.
> 
> Type 056 are the lightweight weapons that can only scare Viets and Pinoys.



China does have a very long coastline to protect, and the 056 is a very capable vessel, as the current patrol craft are very old now, and in need of replacing.
Anyway, i think what members here are saying is that they dont want the 056 programme given more priority over the larger warship classes that are being built right now, but i dont think that is happening.
Like nearly everyone else, i'am really looking forward to seeing the new 055 Cruiser, as this warship is going to be one of the best warships in the world. 
We know that from 2020 onwards, we should see China building much larger naval vessels such as carriers and LHD's and LPD's...............but what about Submarines, as we don't hear much about this, and the numbers of nuclear powered subs have stayed about the same. This is the one area the Chinese Navy really needs to grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beidou2020 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> China need type 055 cruisers, type 075 LHD and Type 071 LPD.
> 
> Type 055 cruisers are the heavyweight weapons that will put the fear into an enemy such as the US.
> 
> Type 056 are the lightweight weapons that can only scare Viets and Pinoys.



China is preparing to open three lines of production for the missile DDG and two lines of production for the nuclear sub.

At this pace, China can ensure that to commission 3 Type 052D, 2 Type 055, 2 Type 093B/095 in every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> China does have a very long coastline to protect, and the 056 is a very capable vessel, as the current patrol craft are very old now, and in need of replacing.
> Anyway, i think what members here are saying is that they dont want the 056 programme given more priority over the larger warship classes that are being built right now, but i dont think that is happening.
> Like nearly everyone else, i'am really looking forward to seeing the new 055 Cruiser, as this warship is going to be one of the best warships in the world.
> We know that from 2020 onwards, we should see China building much larger naval vessels such as carriers and LHD's and LPD's...............but what about Submarines, as we don't hear much about this, and the numbers of nuclear powered subs have stayed about the same. This is the one area the Chinese Navy really needs to grow.


China only builds small ship at fast speed. When comes to big ship, they took ages just to build one... Its pathetic now we have only 4 Type052D commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> China only builds small ship at fast speed. When comes to big ship, they took ages just to build one... Its pathetic now we have only 4 Type052D commissioned.



This is the work from one shipyard, but when it comes to 2 or 3 shipyards, then the pace will be entirely different.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

056 actually play a very important role in near shore defence. Working together with shore based YJ-12/YJ-18/YJ-62 SSM, HQ-9 SAM, JH-7A strike fighter and shore based radars, 022 missile boats etc, this class of ships takes its place as a fluid defence unit within 300 km from shore along China's long coast line from North Korean border to Guangxi, especially in anti-submarine warfare in shallow waters off China coasts as well as harbour and naval base defence.

Another important role it plays is to free 054A and all destroyers from near shore duties, thus the larger ships can be deployed far from shore, several thousand km away.

It is also suitable for long term based station duties in all islands in South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Joe Shearer

cirr said:


> China will build a full spectrum of naval ships in sizes and functions.



A very impressive programme.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This is the work from one shipyard, but when it comes to 2 or 3 shipyards, then the pace will be entirely different.



That apart, I believe that China has done precisely the right thing by strengthening her inshore defences first, and slowly extending her range more and more, absorbing more and more technology as she seeks to extend her defensive perimeters. From corvette to frigate to destroyer to cruiser, that is the way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## english_man

Beast said:


> China only builds small ship at fast speed. When comes to big ship, they took ages just to build one... Its pathetic now we have only 4 Type052D commissioned.



We all would like to see more warships made more quickly.....but that's just the way of things.

In fact i believe China commissions more warships each year than any other country, and that includes the USA.

Obviously, the majority of these new ships are of the 056 class, which seems to be being built at an amazing rate, at something like 8 ships a year.

The 052D is actually still being made faster than any other similar destroyer of size and complexity, from any other nation.
In fact the first of class was commissioned in a very fast time.....though i seem to remember some of us noticed that the build quality of the hull around the hanger area, didn't look very good. Ship was probably rushed through construction, so the Navy could test the new systems, to see if there were faults that could affect the other ships of the class that had also started building.

The ships that did take along time to finish, were the last 2 or so of the 052C class Destroyer, which took years from launching to being commissioned.........i believe this was down to problems with the new gas turbine engines, but who knows.

The 054A Frigates, seem to be being made quicker now, as quite a few have been completed in the last year or so.

As someone pointed out, now that China is getting other shipyards to help out with its naval expansion programme, then the building rates can only get quicker.

Just think that here in Europe by contrast, it appears to be quite a rare event nowadays for a new major warship to be built.

Its really just a case of patience...............all good things will come soon for the Chinese.............lucky people!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Type 001A island

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Beast

End of year, this baby is very likely to be launched given the speed of development.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Beast said:


> End of year, this baby is very likely to be launched given the speed of development.



Beast, the development is to be accelerated for quick deployment in SCS. Expect to see A002 coming into news soon.

Nobody needed this mess in SCS or ECS... but then those who want to contain China will not wait. 

Expect also some tours and port calls in Arabian seas along with your iron brother some excercises in their EEZ.

Indians are not going to like these developments but then they should have not interfered into China internal afairs in SCS and ECS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

Sinopakfriend said:


> Beast, the development is to be accelerated for quick deployment in SCS. Expect to see A002 coming into news soon.
> 
> Nobody needed this mess in SCS or ECS... but then those who want to contain China will not wait.
> 
> Expect also some tours and port calls in Arabian seas along with your iron brother some excercises in their EEZ.
> 
> Indians are not going to like these developments but then they should have not interfered into China internal afairs in SCS and ECS.


They stirred the wrong nest.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Beast said:


> They stirred the wrong nest.



The Dragon never forgets!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dy1022

english_man said:


> Someone here mentioned that a 3rd shipyard could be used to build 052D Destroyers. What shipyard is that exactly, HP or HD or some other?
> I wouldn't be surprised for this to happen, as JN shipyard will certainly be concentrating its efforts on the even larger 055 Cruiser/Destroyer, now and in the future, and perhaps even Dalian.
> Anyone got any official news on this?
> 
> Anyway, the Chinese naval shipyards are going strong at the present with large production runs of the 052D, 054A and 056.




@Sinopakfriend 
The Dragon Nest shipyard of GSI in GuangZhou! For building 052E and 055 !



40,000T 075 LHD will be cutting steel at the end of 2016 !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 星海军事

dy1022 said:


> The Dragon Nest shipyard of GSI in GuangZhou! For building 052E and 055 !
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000T 075 LHD will be cutting steel at the end of 2016 !!!



COMEC should attain confidentiality qualification first


----------



## cnleio

dy1022 said:


> @Sinopakfriend
> The Dragon Nest shipyard of GSI in GuangZhou! For building 052E and 055 !
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000T 075 LHD will be cutting steel at the end of 2016 !!!


Dragon Nest shipyard ? Is that the real name ? Sounds very strange for me ... but see the size of the shipyard in photo, it seems can build type052D DDGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dy1022

cnleio said:


> Dragon Nest shipyard ? Is that the real name ? Sounds very strange for me ... but see the size of the shipyard in photo, it seems can build type052D DDGs.





real name - 龙穴造船

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

dy1022 said:


> real name - 龙穴造船


awesome name for china ... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

yantong1980 said:


> Anti-subs system of 056 corvette? The pic shows missile launch to 'kill' enemy subs, what kind of missile?


As far as i know, China has only one VLS-launched rocket-boost anti-sub torpedo: Yu-8 / 鱼-8 on type054A FFG
... but until to now there's still no any clear photo of Yu-8, a secret torpedo in PLAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

dy1022 said:


> @Sinopakfriend
> The Dragon Nest shipyard of GSI in GuangZhou! For building 052E and 055 !
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000T 075 LHD will be cutting steel at the end of 2016 !!!



Dear friend, man thanks for sharing. Made my day. Being outside for ages any glimpse is a precious sight.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Flight deck of China's first indigenous carrier almost complete*
*
Sean O'Connor, Indianapolis* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

20 July 2016
http://www.janes.com/article/62426/flight-deck-of-china-s-first-indigenous-carrier-almost-complete


Satellite imagery captured on 10 July reveals that most of the flight deck has been installed on China's first indigenous aircraft carrier (CV), the Type 001A, which is under construction at Dalian shipyard.

The Airbus Defence and Space image shows that significant progress has been made on the CV's hull since the last time construction was observed in late May 2016. For instance, between 17 May and 10 July most of the starboard and port flight deck overhanging sections were installed. The only significant flight deck component still absent was the bow's ski-jump section.

The rapid installation of significant hull components throughout the Type 001A's construction is due to China's modular construction process.

http://www.janes.com/article/62426/flight-deck-of-china-s-first-indigenous-carrier-almost-complete

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> *Flight deck of China's first indigenous carrier almost complete*
> *
> Sean O'Connor, Indianapolis* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> 20 July 2016
> 
> 
> Satellite imagery captured on 10 July reveals that most of the flight deck has been installed on China's first indigenous aircraft carrier (CV), the Type 001A, which is under construction at Dalian shipyard.
> 
> The Airbus Defence and Space image shows that significant progress has been made on the CV's hull since the last time construction was observed in late May 2016. For instance, between 17 May and 10 July most of the starboard and port flight deck overhanging sections were installed. The only significant flight deck component still absent was the bow's ski-jump section.
> 
> The rapid installation of significant hull components throughout the Type 001A's construction is due to China's modular construction process.
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/62426/flight-deck-of-china-s-first-indigenous-carrier-almost-complete


As far as i read news, this year September or October Type001A will launch ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Once all works that need facilities of dry dock is completed, 001A should be able to be launched. All other works can be done while 001A is berthed at the pie. Dry dock thus freed can be used for construction of other ships.

Major work yet completed are (1) last pc of angle deck (2) pontoon at the bow next to angle deck (3) ski ramp (4) island and (5) engine/boiler (the big hole at flight deck).

(1), (2) and (3) above can be completed within one month, (4) above in another month, (5) above not sure but expected very soon. Then after that, the ship need to be painted before launch. All in all, hopefully before October 1st.

Then one and one half to two years spend on fitting out, another year on sea trial. 2019 commission.

Then again, with China speed, commission could come early in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nan Yang

dy1022 said:


> real name - 龙穴造船


I think it means.. Dragon lair shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*Chinese submarine rescue ship conducts exercise near Hawaii*
Source: China Military OnlineEditor: Yao Jianing
2016-07-19 20:330




​The Chinese comprehensive submarine rescue ship Changdao (Hull Number 867) (L) participates in a submarine rescue exercise in waters near Hawaii on July 13. The comprehensive submarine rescue ship Changdao (Hull Number 867) of the Chinese PLA Navy conducted a submarine rescue exercise in the southeast of Pearl Harbor of Hawaii on the morning of July 13, 2016. This exercise was an important part of China’s participation in the RIMPAC-2016 multinational maritime exercise, aiming to promote the exchanges and cooperation with the international submarine rescue forces, and enhance the capabilities of performing international rescue obligations. (Navy.81.cn/Wang Changxin)




Soldiers lower a deep submergence rescue vehicle into the sea from the Chinese comprehensive submarine rescue ship Changdao (Hull Number 867) during the exercise. The comprehensive submarine rescue ship Changdao (Hull Number 867) of the Chinese PLA Navy conducted a submarine rescue exercise in the southeast of Pearl Harbor of Hawaii on the morning of July 13, 2016. This exercise was an important part of China’s participation in the RIMPAC-2016 multinational maritime exercise, aiming to promote the exchanges and cooperation with the international submarine rescue forces, and enhance the capabilities of performing international rescue obligations. (Navy.81.cn/ Zhao Song)







More @ http://english.chinamil.com.cn/news-channels/photo-reports/2016-07/19/content_7163223_5.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## lcloo

南海龙王造船所在处耶。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

... Type001A A.C building ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

Latest news on the 052D Destroyer class.

It is being reported that a module of another 052D has appeared at the JN shipyard, reportedly said to being that of the 10th said vessel at that shipyard, and so far 13th overall.
The Chinese, are sure building a formidable surface fleet, and by 2020, all of the Luda class should of been retired by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Latest news on the 052D Destroyer class.
> 
> It is being reported that a module of another 052D has appeared at the JN shipyard, reportedly said to being that of the 10th said vessel at that shipyard, and so far 13th overall.
> The Chinese, are sure building a formidable surface fleet, and by 2020, all of the Luda class should of been retired by then.



JN-D9 has been spotted with CIWS 1130. Launch possible on 28.07.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

The clearest indication yet of PLAN's building 3 Type 075 LHDs as the first batch












http://www.cnshipnet.com/news/12/59682.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

JN-D9 due for launch on 28.07.2016???

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

ciws 1130 clearly visible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

terranMarine said:


> ciws 1130 clearly visible

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Comprehensive test & training facility






Ski-jump, steam-driven catapult and EMALS, take your pick

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## terranMarine

cirr said:


> Comprehensive test & training facility
> 
> View attachment 320677
> 
> 
> Ski-jump, steam-driven catapult and EMALS, take your pick


 good progress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Comprehensive test & training facility
> 
> View attachment 320677
> 
> 
> Ski-jump, steam-driven catapult and EMALS, take your pick


You know the coordinates? I want to see it in google earth.


----------



## cnleio

Han Patriot said:


> You know the coordinates? I want to see it in google earth.


Hu Lu Dao ... 葫芦岛

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

China introduces Boeing 737-sized seaplane
http://www.autoblog.com/2016/07/25/china-boeing-737-seaplane/

China's New Seaplane Is as Big as a 737
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a22033/china-seaplane-ag-600/


















The military applications for an aircraft like this in the South China Sea are endless. During the 1950s, the US military was developing a seaplane for strategic bombing and high-speed minelaying.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_P6M_SeaMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr

DL-D2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Launch ceremony held for JN-D9 on this day.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

At the risk of having my JJ cut off

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 星海军事

cirr said:


> At the risk of having my JJ cut off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/cag-raps-navy-on-aircraft-carrier-jets/article8907712.ece

Meanwhile in India...... I had always thought the IAC-1 was fully using Indian 'indigenous' steel. They started building in 2006? We started building in 2015? Look at the difference in work efficiency. Their cost escalated 500%.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 星海军事

Han Patriot said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/cag-raps-navy-on-aircraft-carrier-jets/article8907712.ece
> 
> Meanwhile in India...... I had always thought the IAC-1 was fully using Indian 'indigenous' steel. They started building in 2006? We started building in 2015? Look at the difference in work efficiency. Their cost escalated 500%.


The construction of 001A began in 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



Will the Type 055 still be launched in 2016 or has it been moved back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

FFG 509 "_Huaian_“ handed over to the PLAN today 29.07.2016






Over 40 items optimized

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Han Patriot said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/cag-raps-navy-on-aircraft-carrier-jets/article8907712.ece
> 
> Meanwhile in India...... I had always thought the IAC-1 was fully using Indian 'indigenous' steel. They started building in 2006? We started building in 2015? Look at the difference in work efficiency. Their cost escalated 500%.



Why insult China my brother through such comparisons?

China is China. Stands Alone.

The Dragon lives in Heavens.

But innocent humour is always welcome.

No offence intended to you.

I know you understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Type 001A EMC test platform being reconfigured into same for Type 002 






For comparison

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Type 001A EMC test platform being reconfigured into same for Type 002
> 
> For comparison


Ahhh, its now a flattop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

cirr said:


> Type 001A EMC test platform being reconfigured into same for Type 002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison




I see a farsightedness and great planning through this picture.

One more clue to why China produces things so fast so effortlessly.

Good going.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Sinopakfriend said:


> I see a farsightedness and great planning through this picture.
> 
> One more clue to why China produces things so fast so effortlessly.
> 
> Good going.



When Chinese is unitied for the common cause such as nation defense, we're very effective and efficient

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese Navy fleets conduct combat drill in East China Sea *
CCTV News
*Published on Aug 1, 2016*
Three Chinese Navy fleets have conducted a drill in the East China Sea to test combat readiness. The combined drill involved ships, jets, submarines and coastal defense forces. It was led by the East China Sea Fleet, and joined by the South China Sea Fleet and the North China Sea Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

DL-D2 launched today 03.08.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

DDG “*Chengdu*"

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> DDG “*Chengdu*"


If China keep such fast speed building type052D in each year... i think PLAN will own 20x type052D DDGs until to 2020. 

Much faster than older time building type052C DDGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> If China keep such fast speed building type052D in each year... i think PLAN will own 20x type052D DDGs until to 2020.
> 
> Much faster than older time building type052C DDGs.



Piece of cake. 

Fours yards equipped and certified to build CVs

Six yards equipped and certified to build DDGs

Over 10 yards equipped and certified to build FFGs

Three yards equipped and certified to build submarines

Plus a bunch of other yards such as SS and SWS which can easily turn themselves into major naval yards.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cnleio

2016.08.01 PLAN East Sea Fleet drill
8月1日，海军在东海某海域组织复杂电磁环境下大规模实兵实弹对抗演习，三大舰队航空兵、潜艇、水面舰艇、岸防部队以及部分雷达、电子对抗兵力参加演习。这次演习不针对特定国家和目标。

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> Piece of cake.
> 
> Fours yards equipped and certified to build CVs
> 
> Six yards equipped and certified to build DDGs
> 
> Over 10 yards equipped and certified to build FFGs
> 
> Three yards equipped and certified to build submarines
> 
> Plus a bunch of other yards such as SS and SWS which can easily turn themselves into major naval yards.


Take care, don't make our state bankrupt like today U.S

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> If China keep such fast speed building type052D in each year... i think PLAN will own 20x type052D DDGs until to 2020.
> 
> Much faster than older time building type052C DDGs.


Still too slow. It's nothing to launch so many in a year. It's important to get it commission 3-4 in a year time. Currently, PLAN is slow like a snail of commissioning 1-2 type052D a year. We need to get 3-4 operation in a year speed. That means by 2018. Current all type052D operation. That will be enough to intimidate the JMSDF or IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Chengdu is the place where the J-20 was born, it deserves to be named after a Type 055.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Chengdu is the place where the J-20 was born, it deserves to be named after a Type 055.


And it shall be launched by JN instead of Dalian shipyard. Chengdu is consider southern China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beast said:


> And it shall be launched by JN instead of Dalian shipyard. Chengdu is consider southern China.



This rule doesn't apply to the shipyard.

The ship with a southern Chinese city name can be built or deployed in the northern area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

Beast said:


> Still too slow. It's nothing to launch so many in a year. It's important to get it commission 3-4 in a year time. Currently, PLAN is slow like a snail of commissioning 1-2 type052D a year. We need to get 3-4 operation in a year speed. That means by 2018. Current all type052D operation. That will be enough to intimidate the JMSDF or IN.



True.......yes i think its quite possible that Chinese shipyards could build even quicker, particularly now that they are into production runs of warship classes, therefore the shipyards after working on the earlier vessels, know where they can improve on productivity and construct later vessels quicker.
With the 052D, we should see another vessel commissioned before the end of the year, and at least 2 in 2017. In 2018 we could get 3-4 052D's commissioned, as you hoped.
As we saw with the first 052D, when the Chinese Navy really wants a new vessel quickly to evaluate, the shipyard can build very quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

The first order of Type 055 DDG is for 4 ships, divided equally between JN and DL.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

DDG 167

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> DDG 167
> 
> View attachment 323312
> 
> 
> View attachment 323313


Its a giant Type054A destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Type 001A

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## terranMarine

Beast said:


> Its a giant Type054A destroyer.



Do we have the designation of this ship yet?


----------



## Beast

terranMarine said:


> Do we have the designation of this ship yet?


I think it will stick with previous designation but it's combat system and air defense got a major upgrade compare to previous.


----------



## terranMarine

Beast said:


> I think it will stick with previous designation but it's combat system and air defense got a major upgrade compare to previous.


The weapon upgrades look impressive, must take it out for a spin in SCS


----------



## Brainsucker

Beast said:


> Still too slow. It's nothing to launch so many in a year. It's important to get it commission 3-4 in a year time. Currently, PLAN is slow like a snail of commissioning 1-2 type052D a year. We need to get 3-4 operation in a year speed. That means by 2018. Current all type052D operation. That will be enough to intimidate the JMSDF or IN.



The problem is not the hardware, but the manpower. To commissioned a destroyer, you need hundreds of sailors.

And for China, 052D is their elite warship. So they can't recklessly put green recruit there. They must be the best in the fleet. And that's the problem. Elite crew are fewer than the green one. You have to do strict selection, then train them to familiarized with the ship system. That's why in PLAN, big ships like 052C and 052D have slower commissioned rate than the 054A and 056. Green recruit have to serve in the inferior ships first before they can take the helm of the elite one

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

JN-D10 spotted in the right hallway.

Launch this year possible?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Brainsucker said:


> The problem is not the hardware, but the manpower. To commissioned a destroyer, you need hundreds of sailors.
> 
> And for China, 052D is their elite warship. So they can't recklessly put green recruit there. They must be the best in the fleet. And that's the problem. Elite crew are fewer than the green one. You have to do strict selection, then train them to familiarized with the ship system. That's why in PLAN, big ships like 052C and 052D have slower commissioned rate than the 054A and 056. Green recruit have to serve in the inferior ships first before they can take the helm of the elite one


What I believe is the manpower and quality can slowly build up with training and intensity. What PLAN currently need is large number of hardware for power projection and show of force. Precisely, those small countries making trouble in SCS and east Asia sea is PLAN not enough show of force. Imagine a fleet of a dozen type 052D going for exercise in SCS. It will be enough to make any countries to lose confident trying to deal with PLAN. Exclude the USN becos both USA and China has too many important trades to start a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Beast said:


> What I believe is the manpower and quality can slowly build up with training and intensity. What PLAN currently need is large number of hardware for power projection and show of force. Precisely, those small countries making trouble in SCS and east Asia sea is PLAN not enough show of force. Imagine a fleet of a dozen type 052D going for exercise in SCS. It will be enough to make any countries to lose confident trying to deal with PLAN. Exclude the USN becos both USA and China has too many important trades to start a war.



I understand your point. You're right that they need more big warships for deterrent purpose. But don't underestimate the quality of the manpower. A 051B with elite and experienced crew can beat a 052D with green recruits. The arrival of the 052D in China doesn't mean that their older ships (Sov, 051B, 051C, 052B, 056, 054A, 052C) are obsolete. These older ships still capable to give tremendous deterrent to the neighborhood. 

So why do they need to hurry the production / fitting / training, etc the 052D? There are another projects that need more attention too in the fleet. Like the 055 cruiser.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nang2

Brainsucker said:


> I understand your point. You're right that they need more big warships for deterrent purpose. But don't underestimate the quality of the manpower. A 051B with elite and experienced crew can beat a 052D with green recruits. The arrival of the 052D in China doesn't mean that their older ships (Sov, 051B, 051C, 052B, 056, 054A, 052C) are obsolete. These older ships still capable to give tremendous deterrent to the neighborhood.
> 
> So why do they need to hurry the production / fitting / training, etc the 052D? There are another projects that need more attention too in the fleet. Like the 055 cruiser.



No worries. One of Chinese military doctrines is always not to make equipment wait for people, but rather people wait for equipment.


----------



## cirr

According to a reliable source, the underwater acoustic warfare system of Type 054A FFG has received a major upgrade.

The same source also discloses that the PLAN is working on a special class of ship dedicated to submarine hunting.

The source further reveals that the PLAN is developing new techs on numerous fronts.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lcloo

delete


----------



## cirr

Interesting report concerning integrated electric propulsion system, EMALS, railgun etc etc






 Looks like XEMC is playing a leading role in the development of PLAN's next generation platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

FFG 509 “*Huaian*”commissioned on 11.08.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hk299792458

The 27th Type 056 commissioned






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

PLAN Y-9Q

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Y-9Q

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> @Bussard Ramjet




Ya, I think @ChineseTiger1986 posted this earlier. 

What does it say though? (ChineseTiger said that EMALs are set to be used for Type 002)


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Ya, I think @ChineseTiger1986 posted this earlier.
> 
> What does it say though? (ChineseTiger said that EMALs are set to be used for Type 002)



If we truncate this part, then it is going to be the island of the Type 003.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> If we truncate this part, then it is going to be the island of the Type 003.
> 
> View attachment 325743



So Emals are coming up for Type 002 or Type 003?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Bussard Ramjet said:


> So Emals are coming up for Type 002 or Type 003?



Regardless the Type 002 using the steam catapult or EMALS, it is going to be conventional powered.

The Type 003 is definitely going to be a 120,000 tonnes nuclear powered behemoth with the EMALS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Regardless the Type 002 using the steam catapult or EMALS, it is going to be conventional powered.
> 
> The Type 003 is definitely going to be a 120,000 tonnes nuclear powered behemoth with the EMALS.



How many Type 001a would China build? 

Then how many type 002? 

Don't you think it is too far to predict anything about Type 003?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Bussard Ramjet said:


> How many Type 001a would China build?
> 
> Then how many type 002?
> 
> Don't you think it is too far to predict anything about Type 003?



Type 001A : 1
Type 002: 2
Type 003: it depends the future needs, but definitely > 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Type 001A commissioning 2018 or 2019
Type 002 steel cutting 2017 commissioning 2022 or 2023
Type 003 steel cutting 202X with X=??? 

JN is 3 months from the completion of a new advanced facility purposedly built for the construction of Type 002 CV and beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> Type 001A commissioning 2018 or 2019
> Type 002 steel cutting 2017 commissioning 2022 or 2023
> Type 003 steel cutting 202X with X=???



Type 002 steel cutting by 2016, laid down in 2018, launched in 2020, commissioned by 2022.



cirr said:


> JN is 3 months from the completion of a new advanced facility purposedly built for the construction of Type 002 CV and beyond.



Is he reliable? He is still so certain that the construction has been started.

http://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2269176-3-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Land based JL9 touch down training on simulated aircraft carrier deck. No arrestor gear though, just touch down, aiming for the sweet spot (#3 wire).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

DL 052Ds

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Type 055 






Lots of 052Ds

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

88's sistership 89 





















Type 901





















#2 will be launched shortly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

50kg class AUV, a sub project of the nation's Deep Sea Submersible Technology & Equipment Project, itself a part of Program 863

Speed: 5.4km/h
Endurance: 14hrs
Max diving depth: 100m

Video: http://news.cctv.com/2016/08/21/ARTICHakPVt89Cw7RkGNTYK4160821.shtml






@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

DDG 167 "_*Shenzhen*_" 






with 8 or 16 YJ-12As?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

A new batch of 16 pilots earned their aircraft carrier flyer qualifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

Two more photo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

lcloo said:


> A new batch of 16 pilots earned their aircraft carrier flyer qualifications.



6, not 16. Count the certificat frames. The other are either LSO students and/or next batch pilot students in observation on board.

There were 4 official candidates + 2 backup, including the one who is unfortunately dead in April. It means that 1 more had been included in the team recently.

They are all from fifth batch training program, see the end of my article -

http://www.eastpendulum.com/16-liaoning-combien-avions-aujourdhui

It means that my prediction model remains correct so far. That also means that Chinese navy has between 16 to 22 certified pilots today.

Henri K.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Thanks again !

By the way ... is this the J-15-unit's badge ??? ... and what is its exact designation ??

via http://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2279340-1-1.html

Deino


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> Thanks again !
> 
> By the way ... is this the J-15-unit's badge ??? ... and what is its exact designation ??
> 
> via http://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2279340-1-1.html
> 
> Deino
> 
> View attachment 328065



Yes

Henri K.


----------



## Deino

Thanks and Sorry - me again - ... what's the exact designation and even more, what kind of "unit" is it ?

As far as I understand it, it is not a Division, not even a Regiment. Do You know the exact designation ?
What does these letters "JZZOT" (???) could mean ?

Thanks again,
Deino

And by the way Your site East Pendulum is simply amazing. Keep up that work.


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> Thanks and Sorry - me again - ... what's the exact designation and even more, what kind of "unit" is it ?
> 
> As far as I understand it, it is not a Division, not even a Regiment. Do You know the exact designation ?
> What does these letters "JZZOT" (???) could mean ?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Deino
> 
> And by the way Your site East Pendulum is simply amazing. Keep up that work.



jiàn zài zhàn dòujī tuán = 舰载战斗机团

Something like that. What you see as a O should be a D instead.

It is the regiment of aircraft carrier pilots.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

delete


----------



## Deino

hk299792458 said:


> jiàn zài zhàn dòujī tuán = 舰载战斗机团
> 
> Something like that. What you see as a O should be a D instead.
> 
> It is the regiment of aircraft carrier pilots.
> 
> Henri K.




So it is indeed a regiment !


----------



## hk299792458

I just wrote quickly an article around the news of this morning.

http://www.eastpendulum.com/5ᵉ-promotion-pilotes-aeronavales-chinois-certifiee



Deino said:


> So it is indeed a regiment !



It has always been...

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Thanks again ! ...

But then some more questions: In contrast to the other "regular" regiments - which were or are assigned to the Naval Aviation Divisions - this Regiment seems different !? Or am I wrong ?
And if NO, to what Division it is subordinated ? 

Thanks again in advance,
Deino


----------



## hk299792458

Seems to be independant, but no sure.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

Actually, it's JZZDJ (舰载战斗机).


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

j20blackdragon said:


> View attachment 328144


Looks like shore based launch and landed on CV-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Dalian the city

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Dalian the city


Dalian looks awesome. It's like any first world city. Anyway, are they adding APAR to 167?


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

A brand new assembly production line for nuclear submarines near completion 


























http://www.hldbtv.com/Item.aspx?id=96857

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

cirr said:


> A brand new assembly production line for nuclear submarines near completion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hldbtv.com/Item.aspx?id=96857



@ChineseTiger1986

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> @ChineseTiger1986



@cirr so Huludao will open a second production line for the nuclear sub? Nice, let JN solely focuses on destroyers and AC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> @cirr so Huludao will open a second production line for the nuclear sub? Nice, let JN solely focuses on destroyers and AC.



Any update on the production status of 055?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Sinopakfriend said:


> Any update on the production status of 055?



The modules are starting to put together.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The modules are starting to put together.



Brilliant. Can't wait for this massive cruiser to on duty in SCS & ECS...some will be parolling in the Afro-Asian/South Asian Ocean as well.

I suspect that 055 will have healthy production run. 12+???

Thanks for sharing info, my brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Looks good 好运

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Sinopakfriend said:


> Brilliant. Can't wait for this massive cruiser to on duty in SCS & ECS...some will be parolling in the Afro-Asian/South Asian Ocean as well.
> 
> I suspect that 055 will have healthy production run. 12+???
> 
> Thanks for sharing info, my brother!



The Type 055 family could run into a number of 60 or more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The Type 055 family could run into a number of 60 or more.



Yes it could...perhaps it should. Given the projected need of the Chinese CVs proper battle groups will be needed.

Thanks for update, brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

@UKBengali the second production line for the nuclear sub is almost completed, and the third production line for the destroyer is also underway.

Most people think that China's current production rate is already reaching its peak, but they didn't realize it is just a prelude for the coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> @UKBengali the second production line for the nuclear sub is almost completed, and the third production line for the destroyer is underway.
> 
> Most people think that China's current production rate is already reaching its peak, but they didn't realize it is just a prelude for the coming years.



Ignore the Asians that are putting China down due to jealousy and/or inferiority complex towards whites.

China will make sure that it is as strong as any country once it's military modernisation is complete by 2030-2035.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> Ignore the Asians that are putting China down due to jealousy and/or inferiority complex towards whites.
> 
> China will make sure that it is as strong as any country once it's military modernisation is complete by 2030-2035.



We are already habitual with that; Japanese think they can put us down, Indians think they can also put us down, even Vietnamese also think in that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UKBengali

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We are already habitual with that; Japanese think they can put us down, Indians think they can also put us down, even Vietnamese also think in that way.




Ten Japan's are now rising and it will destroy the foundations of the world order that has been in place for hundreds of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> Ten Japan's are now rising and it will destroy the foundations of the world order that has been in place for hundreds of years.



Japan is too small to carry that burden.

When they became a little stronger, all they can do was to exploit the fellow Asian nations in an inhuman way.

Now China is securing Asia, so they cannot repeat the same thing in the WWII, that's why they hate us gut and want to keep colluding with the US in order to bring us down.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Japan is too small to carry that burden.
> 
> When they became a little stronger, all they can do was to exploit the fellow Asian nations in an inhuman way.
> 
> Now China is securing Asia, so they cannot repeat the same thing in the WWII, that's why they hate us gut and want to keep colluding with the US in order to bring us down.



It is too late to stop China's rise.

Neither Japan nor India will ever be able to challenge Chinese supremacy in Asia. Japan is too small and India too incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> It is too late to stop China's rise.
> 
> Neither Japan nor India will ever be able to challenge Chinese supremacy in Asia. Japan is too small and India too incompetent.



You can see that China is willing to cooperate and to share the resources with those Asian nations in hope to maintain the stability in the region, but those nations still hold a personal vendetta against us.

No matter how much we concede, they still won't drop their animosity toward us.

Indians always accuse us for the border incursion, but the real reason behind this was that India always used the opportunity to get a low blow when China held a standoff with other superpowers. The "incursion" was in fact China's response to put them back to their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## UKBengali

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You can see that China is willing to cooperate and to share the resources with those Asian nations in hope to maintain the stability in the region, but those nations still hold a personal vendetta against us.
> 
> No matter how much we concede, they still won't drop their animosity toward us.
> 
> Indians always accuse us for the border incursion, but the real reason behind this was that India always used the opportunity to get a low blow when China held a standoff with other superpowers. The "incursion" was in fact China's response to put them back to their place.



China does not really need to worry about India as it is only a legal state and not a nation like either China or BD.

Even without external interference it will eventually disintegrate as all multi-ethnic states have throughout history.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> China does not really need to worry about India as it is only a legal state and not a nation like either China or BD.
> 
> Even without external interference it will eventually disintegrate as all multi-ethnic states have throughout history.



India/Japan/Vietnam are the only countries in the region that hold a personal issue against China.

Now they all want to start an arm race with China, so bring it. China will make sure that they all become bankrupt soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India/Japan/Vietnam are the only countries in the region that hold a personal issue against China.
> 
> Now they all want to start an arm race with China, so bring it. China will make sure that they all become bankrupt soon.



China must take a page out of the US book and use its intelligence agencies more.

It's very difficult for a big power to use its military. 

The modern way is to use intelligence agencies to cause trouble for the enemy.

China is also very reactive, it needs to be more proactive.

China is always defending. This means the enemy is always on offense. The only way to put the enemy in defence is for China to play more offense. 

China must use its intelligence agencies to find weak spots in the enemy and covertly support it. This means supporting separatist movements.

As annoying as India, Japan and Vietnam are, the only real threat to China is the US. The US is the puppet master manipulating the containment of China.



UKBengali said:


> China does not really need to worry about India as it is only a legal state and not a nation like either China or BD.
> 
> Even without external interference it will eventually disintegrate as all multi-ethnic states have throughout history.



Very true.

India is just another Yugoslavia and USSR. Both artificially created unions which broke up eventually and so will India. I doubt by the end of this century there will even be a country called 'India'.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> @cirr so Huludao will open a second production line for the nuclear sub? Nice, let JN solely focuses on destroyers and AC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> China must take a page out of the US book and use its intelligence agencies more.
> 
> It's very difficult for a big power to use its military.
> 
> The modern way is to use intelligence agencies to cause trouble for the enemy.
> 
> China is also very reactive, it needs to be more proactive.
> 
> China is always defending. This means the enemy is always on offense. The only way to put the enemy in defence is for China to play more offense.
> 
> China must use its intelligence agencies to find weak spots in the enemy and covertly support it. This means supporting separatist movements.
> 
> As annoying as India, Japan and Vietnam are, the only real threat to China is the US. The US is the puppet master manipulating the containment of China.



Very true, that's why China won't even bother to waste too much energy with those puppies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Economic superpower said:


> China must take a page out of the US book and use its intelligence agencies more.
> 
> It's very difficult for a big power to use its military.
> 
> The modern way is to use intelligence agencies to cause trouble for the enemy.
> 
> China is also very reactive, it needs to be more proactive.
> 
> China is always defending. This means the enemy is always on offense. The only way to put the enemy in defence is for China to play more offense.
> 
> China must use its intelligence agencies to find weak spots in the enemy and covertly support it. This means supporting separatist movements.
> 
> As annoying as India, Japan and Vietnam are, the only real threat to China is the US. The US is the puppet master manipulating the containment of China.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true.
> 
> India is just another Yugoslavia and USSR. Both artificially created unions which broke up eventually and so will India. I doubt by the end of this century there will even be a country called 'India'.


US offensive will not last soon. Trust me, China need not use those kind of underhand method like US and dirtier himself. China is playing a money game. Money game is the one that cripple Soviet Union. Not military or infiltration or sabotage. The time will come when China squeeze US dry and we will ditch US like a soiled underwear.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Japan is too small to carry that burden.
> 
> When they became a little stronger, all they can do was to exploit the fellow Asian nations in an inhuman way.
> 
> Now China is securing Asia, so they cannot repeat the same thing in the WWII, that's why they hate us gut and want to keep colluding with the US in order to bring us down.



Looks like your time to exploit Asia has arrived



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You can see that China is willing to cooperate and to share the resources with those Asian nations in hope to maintain the stability in the region, but those nations still hold a personal vendetta against us.
> 
> No matter how much we concede, they still won't drop their animosity toward us.
> 
> *Indians always accuse us for the border incursion, but the real reason behind this was that India always used the opportunity to get a low blow when China held a standoff with other superpowers. The "incursion" was in fact China's response to put them back to their place.*



What about the more recent incursions?


----------



## T-Rex

Economic superpower said:


> China must take a page out of the US book and use its intelligence agencies more.
> 
> It's very difficult for a big power to use its military.
> 
> The modern way is to use intelligence agencies to cause trouble for the enemy.
> 
> China is also very reactive, it needs to be more proactive.
> 
> China is always defending. This means the enemy is always on offense. The only way to put the enemy in defence is for China to play more offense.
> 
> China must use its intelligence agencies to find weak spots in the enemy and covertly support it. *This means supporting separatist movements*.



*The high lighted part is the key to successfully countering the threat to China. It also means standing up for those allies who look up to China for friendship and development.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Guys ... can we stay on topic instead of war-drum discussions ??

The topic's title is the PLN-build-up, not on why, whether or not China should go to war against whatever country.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


>



DL's Type 052D looks slightly different from JN's.

Maybe we shall see how it looks after the deployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China continues to invest in carrier support capabilities*
*
Andrew Tate, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

25 August 2016





This image shows China's second Daguan-class auxiliary ship under construction at a shipyard in southern China. Source: Via cjdby.net

China's investment in its aircraft carrier programme continues with the construction of a second Daguan-class auxiliary ship.

The first of class, _Xu Xiake_ (pennant number 88), was introduced into service in 2011 and has accompanied the carrier _Liaoning_ on all of its sea trials.

The Daguan-class ships are 196 m long, have a beam of 28 m, and an estimated full-load displacement of about 30,000 tonnes. The vessels have the appearance of a passenger ship and their primary function is to accompany an aircraft carrier during its sea trials and provide accommodation for up to 2,500 support personnel.

The flight deck above the ships' aft superstructure is capable of operating a medium-sized helicopter such as the Super Frelon-derived Z-8, which can carry up to 27 passengers.

Progress on the People's Liberation Army Navy's (PLAN's) new Type 901 large combat support ship, which is expected to provide underway logistics support to PLAN carriers and their accompanying escorts, is now at an advanced stage. The first Type 901 is under construction at the Longxue shipyard of Guangzhou Shipbuilding International (GSI) and was launched in December 2015.

New photographs show that installation of sensors and weapons is progressing, with radomes for satcom antennas and four AK-630 close-in weapon system mountings now in position. The ship is expected to displace over 40,000 tonnes and to be propelled by gas turbines.

Four replenishment gantries are installed on the port side of the ship and three on the starboard side. The second gantry on each side is for solids transfer (food, stores, and ammunition), while the remainder are configured for liquids (fuel oil and aviation fuel).

Chinese military media have recently reported that another batch of six pilots have qualified to operate Shenyang J-15 fighters from carriers and were presented with awards by Deputy Commander of the Navy Vice Admiral Ding Yi at a ceremony on board _Liaoning_.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*

To read the full article, Client Login
(336 of 518 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Here the information about China's new assembly factory for the nuclear sub: 288 meters long and 135 meters wide, and it contains 3 assembly lines.

It means this new factory can simultaneously build three 20,000+ tons SSBNs or six 10,000+ tons SSNs. These guys are definitely Type 095/096.

China currently has no plan to retire the old assembly lines, I assume it will stay there to build the remaining Type 093B.

@UKBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Here the information about China's new assembly factory for the nuclear sub: 288 meters long and 135 meters wide, and it contains 3 assembly lines.
> 
> It means this new factory can simultaneously build three 20,000+ tons SSBNs or six 10,000+ tons SSNs. These guys are definitely Type 095/096.
> 
> China currently has no plan to retire the old assembly lines, I assume it will stay there to build the remaining Type 093B.
> 
> @UKBengali



The only question is will China stop at just
matching the US in military might or go even higher?

US is no long-term threat as most of it's population
growth is Blacks and Hispanics. Only the White 
population can be considered a peer to Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> The only question is will China stop at just
> matching the US in military might or go even higher?
> 
> US is no long-term threat as most of it's population
> growth is Blacks and Hispanics. Only the White
> population can be considered a peer to Chinese.



Well, I won't generalize that so quickly. If the Blacks and Hispanics could quickly upgrade themselves into the inner circle of the Anglo-Americans, then the US will remain there a bit longer. If they remain with the ghetto mentality, the White America still treats them like outsiders, meanwhile the new generation of Anglo-Americans have also losing steam compared to their predecessors, then it is expected to see what will happen in the near future.

Back to the topic, the production capability of the US nowadays seem to be severely decreased compared to the Cold War era. Today, they commission one Virginia SSN per year with two assembly factories. In comparison, China can commission one Type 093B per year with the old assembly factory. With the new assembly factory adding there, I am sure the production capacity will be even greatly increased.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UKBengali

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, I won't generalize that so quickly. If the Blacks and Hispanics could quickly upgrade themselves into the inner circle of the Anglo-Americans, then the US will remain there a bit longer. If they remain with the ghetto mentality, the White America still treats them like outsiders, meanwhile the new generation of Anglo-Americans have also losing steam compared to their predecessors, then it is expected to see what will happen in the near future.
> 
> Back to the topic, the production capability of the US nowadays seem to be severely decreased compared to the Cold War era. Today, they commission one Virginia SSN per year with two assembly factories. In comparison, China can commission one Type 093B per year with the old assembly factory. With the new assembly factory adding there, I am sure the production capacity will be even greatly increased.



Dont think there will be peaceful co-existence as
there is already killings between police and blacks in US. Racial tension is there between different ethnic groups.

US became strong with 90% whites who worked together. The white population is now down to 70% and falling every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> Dont think there will be peaceful co-existence as
> there is already killings between police and blacks in US. Racial tension is there between different ethnic groups.
> 
> US became strong with 90% whites who worked together. The white population is now down to 70% and falling every year.



Here is the VLS modules of both Type 095 and Type 096.

I believe the JL-3 will maintain the range and payload of the DF-41, but its size will be largely miniaturized in order to fit into the Type 096.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Type 055

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

A new Type 056A light frigate with pennant number 515 was launched at WC shipyard on 26.08.2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Echo_419

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Here is the VLS modules of both Type 095 and Type 096.
> 
> I believe the JL-3 will maintain the range and payload of the DF-41, but its size will be largely miniaturized in order to fit into the Type 096.
> 
> 
> View attachment 329223



Most impressive?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Echo_419 said:


> Most impressive?



Which one did you mean?


----------



## Echo_419

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Which one did you mean?



The type 096


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Echo_419 said:


> The type 096



It will equip with the JL-3.

If the JL-3 is not ready, then it will temporarily patrol with the JL-2A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jiljamish

Nice Pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

Nice ... fine the deck is being closed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The island of the Type 001A has been upgraded from CV-16 with the Type 346A instead of the Type 346.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

Next will come the installation of the bridge.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

092 (SSBN) sailed past the 1st Island chain

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Deino

Chinese Z-8 spotted with strange white boxy modification ... in comparison to a standard Z-8S !

Anyone with an idea ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pepsi Cola

looks to me like it's engine related


----------



## cirr

The 12th Type 056/056A corvette from HDZH(HD-12) launched on 07.09.2016 






with HP-12 and LN-7, 8 to follow soon, making a grand total of 39 so far

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

yusheng said:


> View attachment 333523
> View attachment 333524
> View attachment 333525
> View attachment 333526


Maybe it is preparing for the 075 LHD?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

3320, 3321 and 3322 are all the original units no new ones


----------



## Beast

Brief history of PLAN modern gas turbine develop. From UGT25000 to QC-185 and then R0110 domestic version.

This development ensure China will not suffer the same fate like Russian navy whose modernization with ongoing Ukraine civil war cut off from modern gas turbine source. China can now produce modern navy gas turbine comparable or superior compare to the west.

http://www.chinade.org.cn/templates/enSecond/index.aspx?nodeid=140&page=ContentPage&contentid=540

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> China can now produce modern navy gas turbine comparable or superior compare to the west.



Why is that you have to suddenly jump to conclusions that China's stuff is better? 

Western Countries have been in this business, gas turbines, for decades now, and dominate like anything. They have multiple models, while China has a few. 

Look at commercial shipping. Western companies like Warstila, MAN, ABB, Rolls Royce together dominate Engines. 

No doubt China is catching up fast. But it is still catching up. It is highly unlikely that China will have caught up in terms of quality, diversity, and technological strength by just few models. And Chinese engines don't even appear on the commercial market in any significant numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why is that you have to suddenly jump to conclusions that China's stuff is better?
> 
> Western Countries have been in this business, gas turbines, for decades now, and dominate like anything. They have multiple models, while China has a few.
> 
> Look at commercial shipping. Western companies like Warstila, MAN, ABB, Rolls Royce together dominate Engines.
> 
> No doubt China is catching up fast. But it is still catching up. It is highly unlikely that China will have caught up in terms of quality, diversity, and technological strength by just few models. And Chinese engines don't even appear on the commercial market in any significant numbers.


I suggest you to stop acting emotional and accept the reality of Chinese superiority. 10 years ago. China don't even have a super computer in top 10 and now we leave the dust behind for the west.

Checkout the spec of those gas turbine before you sprout nonsense. We maybe lacking behind in aviation propulsion but when comes to ship propulsion like gas turbine. Or high performance disel engine, we are toe to toe with west. Even Russian navy bough propulsion system from China. I can gurantee you it's a matter of time, Russian navy will buy Chinese gas turbine for their modern big warship project.

https://defence.pk/threads/russia-installed-chinese-engines-on-her-buyan-class-corvettes.429970/

Jane and many western new source has report no China warship breakdown during anti-piracy mission in Indian Ocean and many exercise with western counterpart. More or less tells you the quality of propulsion we made.


http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/plan-propulsion.htm

Can you tell me how many ship or gas propulsion system Indian made? Zero  pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> I suggest you to stop acting emotional and accept the reality of Chinese superiority.



Which superiority?



Beast said:


> 10 years ago. China don't even have a super computer in top 10 and now we leave the dust behind for the west.



Yes, you have the top 2 systems in the list, but you are NOT ahead of west in supercomputing, leave alone "leave the dust behind for the west." The US is still ahead in overall supercomputing strength. Supercomputing prowess and skill is more than just having big machines. It is also about systems, applications, people, depth, use, etc.



Beast said:


> Checkout the spec of those gas turbine before you sprout nonsense. We maybe lacking behind in aviation propulsion but when comes to ship propulsion like gas turbine. Or high performance disel engine, we are toe to toe with west. Even Russian navy bough propulsion system from China. I can gurantee you it's a matter of time, Russian navy will buy Chinese gas turbine for their modern big warship project.



Perhaps then you should do yourself a favor and capture some international market? China is one of the big shipbuilding nations. Yet, even ships built by it use engines from western companies like rolls royce, MAN, Warstila, and ABB.



Beast said:


> Can you tell me how many ship or gas propulsion system Indian made?



The comparison is being done between west and China. Don't divert topic. It is you who made the claim that you are superior to the west, not me.


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Which superiority?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have the top 2 systems in the list, but you are NOT ahead of west in supercomputing, leave alone "leave the dust behind for the west." The US is still ahead in overall supercomputing strength. Supercomputing prowess and skill is more than just having big machines. It is also about systems, applications, people, depth, use, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps then you should do yourself a favor and capture some international market? China is one of the big shipbuilding nations. Yet, even ships built by it use engines from western companies like rolls royce, MAN, Warstila, and ABB.
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison is being done between west and China. Don't divert topic. It is you who made the claim that you are superior to the west, not me.



You don't even bother to check out the gas turbine China made I provided and ask me which? The spec is all superior than the west.

China is new in international market but that does not our product is less superior. Our military usage more or less proves that. Plus gas turbine is not very popular in commercial market as cost is high. Most civilian ship uses Diesel engine or steam turbine. Trying to link gas turbine to commercial market is irrelevant. Gas turbine largest usage is in military sector where space efficiency and power to weight ratio is critical and cost most likely not a factor.

Regarding supercomputer. Please do yourself a favour and stop further humiliation and do more research before making childish comment out of being inferior to Chinese by 10th generation behind. 


http://m.phys.org/news/2016-06-chinese-supercomputer-tops-world-fastest.html

Top 2 is Chinese and overall supercomputer is again favour us compare to USA.

Regarding supercomputer of system ,application , depth and people is precisely reflected in your supercomputer clocking speed. Supercomputer is not about just putting as many chips and the speed will magically be the fastest. If that so even Somalia can do as long as you give them many processor chips will do, is it? You seems has no idea how a supercomputer can be that fast and fastest?

Finally, I hated people who is inferior or can't make better things start to question others who is more capable. For example if you are not world class player, how can you as an amateur knows what it is to become a world class player?

Tell me how many gas turbine India made? You even need to import a single screw for your imported gas turbine breaks down. 

You are not qualify.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Economic superpower

Beast said:


> I suggest you to stop acting emotional and accept the reality of Chinese superiority. 10 years ago. China don't even have a super computer in top 10 and now we leave the dust behind for the west.
> 
> Checkout the spec of those gas turbine before you sprout nonsense. We maybe lacking behind in aviation propulsion but when comes to ship propulsion like gas turbine. Or high performance disel engine, we are toe to toe with west. Even Russian navy bough propulsion system from China. I can gurantee you it's a matter of time, Russian navy will buy Chinese gas turbine for their modern big warship project.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/russia-installed-chinese-engines-on-her-buyan-class-corvettes.429970/
> 
> Jane and many western new source has report no China warship breakdown during anti-piracy mission in Indian Ocean and many exercise with western counterpart. More or less tells you the quality of propulsion we made.
> 
> 
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/plan-propulsion.htm
> 
> Can you tell me how many ship or gas propulsion system Indian made? Zero  pathetic.





Beast said:


> You don't even bother to check out the gas turbine China made I provided and ask me which? The spec is all superior than the west.
> 
> China is new in international market but that does not our product is less superior. Our military usage more or less proves that. Plus gas turbine is not very popular in commercial market as cost is high. Most civilian ship uses Diesel engine or steam turbine. Trying to link gas turbine to commercial market is irrelevant. Gas turbine largest usage is in military sector where space efficiency and power to weight ratio is critical and cost most likely not a factor.
> 
> Regarding supercomputer. Please do yourself a favour and stop further humiliation and do more research before making childish comment out of being inferior to Chinese by 10th generation behind.
> 
> 
> http://m.phys.org/news/2016-06-chinese-supercomputer-tops-world-fastest.html
> 
> Top 2 is Chinese and overall supercomputer is again favour us compare to USA.
> 
> Regarding supercomputer of system ,application , depth and people is precisely reflected in your supercomputer clocking speed. Supercomputer is not about just putting as many chips and the speed will magically be the fastest. If that so even Somalia can do as long as you give them many processor chips will do, is it? You seems has no idea how a supercomputer can be that fast and fastest?
> 
> Finally, I hated people who is inferior or can't make better things start to question others who is more capable. For example if you are not world class player, how can you as an amateur knows what it is to become a world class player?
> 
> Tell me how many gas turbine India made? You even need to import a single screw for your imported gas turbine breaks down.
> 
> You are not qualify.



You owned him

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

J-15T






9.15, 8.15 and J.15. What A coincidence!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The J-15B with the WS-10H2 engine.

Since the WS-10 engine is more suitable with the catapult than the AL-31 engine, that's why the J-15A uses the AL-31, while the J-15B uses the WS-10 engine. I have been saying this for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## j20blackdragon

Catapult J-15 with WS-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## j20blackdragon

Note the F/A-18 nose landing gear and launch bar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16 updates

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16 updates

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

DDG 167 under going major modification included installing new VLS system

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

16 YJ-12As for DDG 167

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Norge Stronk

Final day of joint Russian-Chinese exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

http://www.popsci.com/he-next-generation-chinas-carrier-borne-fighter-flying-shark-takes-to-skies

http://www.popsci.com/chinese-russi...exercises-what-happened-and-why-did-it-matter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

In service...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

j20blackdragon said:


> In service...
> View attachment 336816
> View attachment 336817
> View attachment 336818
> View attachment 336819
> View attachment 336820




Nice ... but with a serial having a "5" as its second number it is something new, since usually the three regiments assigned to one Division - here the 9. Naval Aviation Division - are either 1, 2 or 3 .... so can anyone explain this serial and what number of regiment it is assigned to?

Deino


----------



## grey boy 2

054B FFG may look like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brainsucker

grey boy 2 said:


> 054B FFG may look like this?



Where is the CIWS guns?


----------



## cirr

Type 055 DDG
















All modules and pieces in place, assembly getting underway now!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

CV-17 island being lifted into place

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

Zubr-class LCAC

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> Type 055 DDG
> 
> View attachment 337498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All modules and pieces in place, assembly getting underway now!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Assembly of modules belonging to the second Type 055 DDG has commenced at JN shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## english_man

Would i be right in assuming that the 055 will be assembled outside at JN, as the vessels are too large for the assembly hallways?


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Would i be right in assuming that the 055 will be assembled outside at JN, as the vessels are too large for the assembly hallways?



You are spot on.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

J-15T







J-15 cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

*NATIONAL DAY SPECIAL EDITION*
*蓝鲨小队：国庆献礼之祖国生日快乐，人民海军向前进篇！*




*时值金秋黄金叶，*




*海风微吹椰叶摇。*




*波浪轻摇战舰情，*




*威武枕戈旦长剑。*




*哪偌敌寇侵中华，*




*亮剑必灭敌寇亡。*




*祝祖国母亲生日快乐，*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

*NATIONAL DAY SPECIAL EDITION*
*蓝鲨小队：国庆献礼之祖国生日快乐，人民海军向前进篇！




中华民族伟大复兴指日可待，*








*人民海军向前进！*
*一个热爱你的子民心声，祝福你永远强大！
Credits to 蓝鲨小队*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

PS Steady progresses are being made with the development of nuclear-powered Type 003 CV.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

This is official. China navy ship prefix is *PLANS.* This photo was taken on board PLANS Changsha, type 052D destroyer no. 173.






Food and drink vending machine on PLANS Changsha. A bottle of coke cost RMB 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

PLAN 23rd Somali flotilla visits Port Kelang, Malaysia 7th to 11th October. Visitors by invitation only..... no chance to take photo. Below are from local newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eldamar

lcloo said:


> PLAN 23rd Somali flotilla visits Port Kelang, Malaysia 7th to 11th October. Visitors by invitation only..... no chance to take photo. Below are from local newspaper.
> 
> View attachment 341815
> View attachment 341816
> View attachment 341817
> View attachment 341818
> View attachment 341819



*What are ZHOUSHAN ship details?*
*ZHOUSHAN* (IMO: 6131617) is a *Frigate* registered and sailing under the flag of *China*. Her gross tonnage is *1425*and deadweight is *1924*. ZHOUSHAN was built in *1989* by *HUDONG*.ZHOUSHAN length overall (LOA) is *103.2* m, beam is *10.8* m and maximum draught is *0* m. Her container capacity is *0* TEU.

*Where is ZHOUSHAN current position?*
*ZHOUSHAN* current position is received by AIS and displayed on next chart by using of VesselFinder services.

*Ship Particulars* *Value*
IMO 6131617
Flag (Registration) China
Owner / Manager N/A
Gross Tonnage 1425
Deadweight (t) 1924
Length (m) 103.2
Beam (m) 10.8
Draft (m) 0
TEU 0
Built (year) 1989
Builder HUDONG



eldarlmari said:


> *What are ZHOUSHAN ship details?*
> *ZHOUSHAN* (IMO: 6131617) is a *Frigate* registered and sailing under the flag of *China*. Her gross tonnage is *1425*and deadweight is *1924*. ZHOUSHAN was built in *1989* by *HUDONG*.ZHOUSHAN length overall (LOA) is *103.2* m, beam is *10.8* m and maximum draught is *0* m. Her container capacity is *0* TEU.
> 
> *Where is ZHOUSHAN current position?*
> *ZHOUSHAN* current position is received by AIS and displayed on next chart by using of VesselFinder services.
> 
> *Ship Particulars* *Value*
> IMO 6131617
> Flag (Registration) China
> Owner / Manager N/A
> Gross Tonnage 1425
> Deadweight (t) 1924
> Length (m) 103.2
> Beam (m) 10.8
> Draft (m) 0
> TEU 0
> Built (year) 1989
> Builder HUDONG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

It looks though the dynamic precision field tests of PLAN's 60-100KW laser CIWS are going pretty well.

The 39th Type 056 corvette launched at WC Yard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Is China developing a six-barrelled 76mm naval gun with a firing rate of 600 rounds per minute?

http://search.scstl.org/lid1.67/17889949_390105043064.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Is China developing a six-barrelled 76mm naval gun with a firing rate of 600 rounds per minute?
> 
> http://search.scstl.org/lid1.67/17889949_390105043064.shtml
> 
> View attachment 342701


I doubt so.. Maybe just a conception.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


>


我擦，驾驶室顶的这是啥吊玩意儿


----------



## cirr

Status of Type 055 DDG #1 on 12.10.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

YJ-12 for J-15

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> YJ-12 for J-15



A couple of issues with this photograph:
- It is implausible for the J-15 to be able to sustain that kind of mass on a wing hardpoint.
- The YJ-12 mockup seems to be significantly out of scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

China has launched three more Jiangdao-class (Type 056/056A) corvettes. This photograph shows two of the corvettes at Liaonan shipyard together with Pennant Number 512, which is expected to be commissioned soon. Source: haohanfw.com
Photographs posted on Chinese online forums show that a further three Jiangdao-class (Type 056/056A) corvettes have been launched. The latest of the vessels was launched at the Wuchang shipyard in Wuhan around 3 October and is the 39th of the class to enter the water.

On 19 June satellite imagery showed the two other corvettes under construction in a dry dock at the Liaonan shipyard in Lushun. By early October photographs of the fitting-out berths in the yard showed that the ships had been launched and that the installation of sensors, antennas, and missile launchers was continuing with the ships afloat.

Online sources suggest that these ships were launched about 14 September.

A total of 27 Jiangdao-class corvettes are currently in service with the People's Liberation Army's Navy (PLAN), according to _IHS Jane's World Navies_ .

The vessels displace around 1,500 tonnes, are armed with four YJ-83 anti-ship missiles, a 76 mm gun, two triple-barrelled lightweight torpedo launchers, and an eight-cell HQ-10 short-range surface-to-air missile launcher.

While a number of the class are equipped with a variable depth sonar, the photographs available of the three recently launched ships do not show whether any of them are the anti-submarine variant.

The rate of production of the Jiangdao-class ships averages about one every six weeks. Twelve ships of the class are currently being fitted out or undergoing pre-commissioning trials at the four shipyards involved in their construction: three each at Liaonan, Wuchang, Hudong, and Huangpu.

Fitting out and sea trials for these ships takes around 12 months, so four of these are likely to enter service before the end of the year.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(293 of 372 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/64596/china-launches-three-more-corvettes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

More details on the Corvette:

http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/jiangdao-class-type-056-corvette/

******************************************************************************************************
Although production only commenced in 2012, the Type 056 is already one of the most numerous PLAN ships, with more in build. The 31st hull was launched on 25 December 2015 and there are indications of more in the construction pipeline. *In its 2015 assessment of the PLAN's capabilities, the US Office of Naval Intelligence (ONI) forecast that between 30 and 60 of these ships will be built.*

The ONI also assessed that the Type 056 will replace a number of coastal patrol boats and some of the ageing Type 053H Jianghu I-class frigates. Equipped with four 65 n mile-range YJ-83 anti-ship missiles, a 76 mm gun, HQ-10 short-range air-defence missiles, and two triple launchers for lightweight torpedoes, the Type 056 is potentially a more effective, modern platform that will enhance the PLAN's capabilities in littoral waters.
http://www.janes.com/article/58289/plan-commissions-25th-type-056-corvette

******************************************************************************************************

The 1,500-tonne displacement corvettes mark an important step in the PLAN’s ASW capabilities, an area that several analysts have noted as a weakness for China. The ASW variant _Jiangdao_-class ships feature four YJ-83 anti-ship missiles for surface warfare, and two triple-tube torpedo launchers, according to a report by _IHS Jane’s Navy International_. Additionally, the corvette’s flight deck allows for the operation of a single Z-9C helicopter (though limited maintenance facilities constrain the length and complexity of any helicopter operations).

What differentiates the ASW variants from the the 17 _Jiangdao_-class frigates that precede them is the inclusion of a towed array and variable depth sonar system. The inclusion of these systems indicates a focus on anti-submarine operations. China begin inaugurating its Type 056 Corvettes in 2012, and is building variants of the corvette for export. Early customers include Bangladesh, Thailand, and Nigeria.

Beyond the Type 056 ASW variant, China’s ASW capabilities are limited to its Y-8 maritime patrol aircraft and underwater acoustic sensors. The latter are primarily restricted to coastal use (though China’s South China Sea construction spree could lead to an expansion of its acoustic sensors into the Spratlys and Paracels, improving its anti-submarine capabilities).

http://thediplomat.com/2015/05/with-fourth-submarine-killer-corvette-china-makes-asw-headway/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Khafee said:


> More details on the Corvette:
> 
> http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/jiangdao-class-type-056-corvette/
> 
> ******************************************************************************************************
> Although production only commenced in 2012, the Type 056 is already one of the most numerous PLAN ships, with more in build. The 31st hull was launched on 25 December 2015 and there are indications of more in the construction pipeline. *In its 2015 assessment of the PLAN's capabilities, the US Office of Naval Intelligence (ONI) forecast that between 30 and 60 of these ships will be built.*
> 
> The ONI also assessed that the Type 056 will replace a number of coastal patrol boats and some of the ageing Type 053H Jianghu I-class frigates. Equipped with four 65 n mile-range YJ-83 anti-ship missiles, a 76 mm gun, HQ-10 short-range air-defence missiles, and two triple launchers for lightweight torpedoes, the Type 056 is potentially a more effective, modern platform that will enhance the PLAN's capabilities in littoral waters.
> http://www.janes.com/article/58289/plan-commissions-25th-type-056-corvette
> 
> ******************************************************************************************************
> 
> The 1,500-tonne displacement corvettes mark an important step in the PLAN’s ASW capabilities, an area that several analysts have noted as a weakness for China. The ASW variant _Jiangdao_-class ships feature four YJ-83 anti-ship missiles for surface warfare, and two triple-tube torpedo launchers, according to a report by _IHS Jane’s Navy International_. Additionally, the corvette’s flight deck allows for the operation of a single Z-9C helicopter (though limited maintenance facilities constrain the length and complexity of any helicopter operations).
> 
> What differentiates the ASW variants from the the 17 _Jiangdao_-class frigates that precede them is the inclusion of a towed array and variable depth sonar system. The inclusion of these systems indicates a focus on anti-submarine operations. China begin inaugurating its Type 056 Corvettes in 2012, and is building variants of the corvette for export. Early customers include Bangladesh, Thailand, and Nigeria.
> 
> Beyond the Type 056 ASW variant, China’s ASW capabilities are limited to its Y-8 maritime patrol aircraft and underwater acoustic sensors. The latter are primarily restricted to coastal use (though China’s South China Sea construction spree could lead to an expansion of its acoustic sensors into the Spratlys and Paracels, improving its anti-submarine capabilities).
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2015/05/with-fourth-submarine-killer-corvette-china-makes-asw-headway/


i could have sworn you created a thread asking for what weapons its got?


----------



## Khafee

Blue Marlin said:


> i could have sworn you created a thread asking for what weapons its got?


I did? When?


----------



## Blue Marlin

Khafee said:


> I did? When?


correction you didnt make a thread
you asked for its specs
https://defence.pk/threads/china-de...-ship-to-south-china-sea.417735/#post-8081893

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Blue Marlin said:


> correction you didnt make a thread
> you asked for its specs
> https://defence.pk/threads/china-de...-ship-to-south-china-sea.417735/#post-8081893


I'm impressed. Good Catch 

I think the two threads should be merged.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Khafee said:


> I'm impressed. Good Catch
> 
> I think the two threads should be merged.


ask our dear irfan to do said honours and make it a sticky in the china section


----------



## S10

I don't know why they choose to produce this ship, which is more of a patrol/coastal defence type vessel. Surely the money and resources could be better spent building 054A and 052D instead.


----------



## GS Zhou

S10 said:


> I don't know why they choose to produce this ship, which is more of a patrol/coastal defence type vessel. Surely the money and resources could be better spent building 054A and 052D instead.


056 is the replacement of the Type 037 boat. PLA Navy produced 150+ Type 037 boats in total. That means PLA Navy needs a big number of 056 for the 037 replacement, although it definitely won't be an 1:1 replacement.

Type 037 boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

One 056 has probably longer endurance and stability than 037. It can also perform more tasks with more automation. PLAN might need 50 of these corvette will do. These corvettes are much smaller than 054A frigate , there for able to go shallower water to escape submarine attack ( except midget sub) or reach area of spratly island that 054A can't reach to better respond to threat and protect islets.


----------



## lcloo

056 is an important part of near shore (about 100km to 200 km fom shore) defence network because of its endurance at patrol station and the weapon it carried, especially the anti-submarine suites on 056A.

It is correct to described it as defensive rather than offensive war ship for that is the main purpose of its roles.

Working with shore based radar, underwater passive sonar networks, AWAC aircraft, 022 missile boats, helicopters, marine patrol aircraft etc, they form a powerful deterrence against unfriendly foreign incursions and spying, especially foreign submarines.

Foreign submarines are very active near China's coasts from 1950s to this day. This was the reason why China built more than 100 type 037 sub-chasers (submarine chaser), which are now being replaced by 056.


----------



## S10

GS Zhou said:


> 056 is the replacement of the Type 037 boat. PLA Navy produced 150+ Type 037 boats in total. That means PLA Navy needs a big number of 056 for the 037 replacement, although it definitely won't be an 1:1 replacement.
> 
> Type 037 boat
> View attachment 343324


I know why they're producing 056, but I just don't agree with the logic behind it. With enough larger vessels to form the backbone of a blue water navy, you no longer need littoral defence assets to protect your shores. The deterrence comes from being able to project power away from your territories. You don't see the USN building these type of ships, because nobody on earth will mess with 10 carrier strike groups and 10 expeditionary strike groups.


----------



## Khafee

S10 said:


> I don't know why they choose to produce this ship, which is more of a patrol/coastal defence type vessel. Surely the money and resources could be better spent building 054A and 052D instead.



Please see below:



Khafee said:


> The 1,500-tonne displacement corvettes mark an important step in the PLAN’s ASW capabilities, an area that several analysts have noted as a weakness for China. The ASW variant _Jiangdao_-class ships feature four YJ-83 anti-ship missiles for surface warfare, and two triple-tube torpedo launchers, according to a report by _IHS Jane’s Navy International_. Additionally, the corvette’s flight deck allows for the operation of a single Z-9C helicopter (though limited maintenance facilities constrain the length and complexity of any helicopter operations).
> 
> What differentiates the ASW variants from the the 17 _Jiangdao_-class frigates that precede them is the inclusion of a towed array and variable depth sonar system. The inclusion of these systems indicates a focus on anti-submarine operations. China begin inaugurating its Type 056 Corvettes in 2012, and is building variants of the corvette for export. Early customers include Bangladesh, Thailand, and Nigeria.
> 
> Beyond the Type 056 ASW variant, China’s ASW capabilities are limited to its Y-8 maritime patrol aircraft and underwater acoustic sensors. The latter are primarily restricted to coastal use (though China’s South China Sea construction spree could lead to an expansion of its acoustic sensors into the Spratlys and Paracels, improving its anti-submarine capabilities).
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2015/05/with-fourth-submarine-killer-corvette-china-makes-asw-headway/


----------



## english_man

I think the 056 Corvette was conceived mainly to deal with lets say unfriendly excursions by other Asian navies into China's territory........rather than take on a US Navy taskforce.


----------



## ali_raza

dear 


Khafee said:


> I'm impressed. Good Catch
> 
> I think the two threads should be merged.


can u shed some light on future jet procurement plan of UAE


----------



## Zarvan

China's People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) appears to be investing in new training capability, according to images posted online.

The PLAN's website has published details of a three-masted sail training ship in build; work is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2017. The 85 m ship will displace around 1,200 tonnes. It will have three masts, capable of setting over 2,600 m 2 of sail. It will be the PLAN's first sail training ship, and is being built by Guangzhou Shipyard International.

The PLAN recently hosted a five-day visit to Shanghai by the Chilean Navy's sail training ship, _Esmeralda_. The visit was the vessel's eighth to Shanghai since 1966, according to the _Shanghai Daily_.

Also posted online are photographs of the Liaonan shipyard in Lushun, showing a naval ship fitting out post-launch. The vessel is reported to be a new conventional training ship for the Dalian Naval Academy. It appears to be quite a sizeable platform, with an overall length around 160 m and a beam of 22 m suggesting a displacement of around 10,000 tonnes. This ship may be a replacement for Type 795 Daxin-class training ship_Zhenghe_, the training ship currently assigned to the academy. _Zhenghe_ entered service in 1986. The new ship would not only overcome any obsolescence issues, but is significantly larger and could therefore embark more trainees.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*






A computer-generated image of the PLAN's new three-masted sail training ship. The 85 m vessel is being built by Guangzhou Shipyard International. (Chinese internet via navy.81.cn)




A 10,000-tonne conventional training ship is in build for the Dalian Naval Academy. This image shows work underway at Liaonan shipyard, Lushun. (Chinese internet via haohanfw.com)




To read the full article, Client Login
(250 of 470 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/64639/plan-invests-in-new-training-ships

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Zarvan said:


> China's People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) appears to be investing in new training capability, according to images posted online.
> 
> The PLAN's website has published details of a three-masted sail training ship in build; work is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2017. The 85 m ship will displace around 1,200 tonnes. It will have three masts, capable of setting over 2,600 m 2 of sail. It will be the PLAN's first sail training ship, and is being built by Guangzhou Shipyard International.
> 
> The PLAN recently hosted a five-day visit to Shanghai by the Chilean Navy's sail training ship, _Esmeralda_. The visit was the vessel's eighth to Shanghai since 1966, according to the _Shanghai Daily_.
> 
> Also posted online are photographs of the Liaonan shipyard in Lushun, showing a naval ship fitting out post-launch. The vessel is reported to be a new conventional training ship for the Dalian Naval Academy. It appears to be quite a sizeable platform, with an overall length around 160 m and a beam of 22 m suggesting a displacement of around 10,000 tonnes. This ship may be a replacement for Type 795 Daxin-class training ship_Zhenghe_, the training ship currently assigned to the academy. _Zhenghe_ entered service in 1986. The new ship would not only overcome any obsolescence issues, but is significantly larger and could therefore embark more trainees.
> 
> *Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A computer-generated image of the PLAN's new three-masted sail training ship. The 85 m vessel is being built by Guangzhou Shipyard International. (Chinese internet via navy.81.cn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 10,000-tonne conventional training ship is in build for the Dalian Naval Academy. This image shows work underway at Liaonan shipyard, Lushun. (Chinese internet via haohanfw.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To read the full article, Client Login
> (250 of 470 words)
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/64639/plan-invests-in-new-training-ships

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

cirr said:


>



By the way can you tell me which VLS system is used by China in Type 52 D Destroyers and can it fire cruise missiles.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Y-8Q anti-submarine patrol aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

What is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Jiangnan D10






and 055

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

Nice ... by the way, no news on the Type 001A carrier ??


----------



## lcloo

New cadets training ship, with a hull similar to that of China Coast Guard 12,000 tonnes ship 2901 and 3901. 

Successor of PLANS Zhenghe 郑和 pennant no. 81.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

055 #1, #2, #3

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

The PLAN is about to get a new facility purposedly designed and built for churning out large naval assets 












Old images of combined workshop, Jiangnan Phase II. *Firing up on 28.10.2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Nice ... by the way, no news on the Type 001A carrier ??

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

Seems as if I should have asked sooner ?! 

Anyway ... they are painting the island already as it seems.


----------



## cirr

055 CG

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

New mine hunter in sea trials











Proud produce of Jiangnan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

A new Type 054A FFG, the 26th, is under construction at HDZH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Picture of CV-16 from (Modern Ships magazine)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

055 #1 on 24.10.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

I dont think that is PLAN endorse design for that LHD, might be just a random drawing.

I am PLAN, I will go for Canberra class LHD


----------



## english_man

Beast said:


> I dont think that is PLAN endorse design for that LHD, might be just a random drawing.
> 
> I am PLAN, I will go for Canberra class LHD



Question:- When does construction of the 075 LHD start...........2017? and where JN shipyard?

I have also read rumours that the 054B Frigate, construction could be up and running in the not too distant future.......but who knows the real truth?


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> Question:- When does construction of the 075 LHD start...........2017? and where JN shipyard?
> 
> I have also read rumours that the 054B Frigate, construction could be up and running in the not too distant future.......but who knows the real truth?



Chinese shipyard too busy at the moment. The fact, some shipyard are going upgrading complicate the whole matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

yusheng said:


> View attachment 346037
> View attachment 346036
> View attachment 346034
> View attachment 346035
> View attachment 346038
> View attachment 346039


China designed LHD should install 16x VLS on board to protect itself ... but i not see them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

english_man said:


> Question:- When does construction of the 075 LHD start...........2017? and where JN shipyard?
> 
> I have also read rumours that the 054B Frigate, construction could be up and running in the not too distant future.......but who knows the real truth?
> 
> I don't like not knowing!



I don't think that we are able to see either of them up and running soon



cnleio said:


> China designed LHD should install 16x VLS on board to protect itself ... but i not see them.



The ati-air armament of 075 will mainly consist of HQ-10 and PJ-11.


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> I don't think that we are able to see either of them up and running soon
> 
> 
> 
> The ati-air armament of 075 will mainly consist of HQ-10 and PJ-11.



From your perspective, is it reasonable to expect the first 055 to be launched in early 2017?


----------



## cnleio

星海军事 said:


> The ati-air armament of 075 will mainly consist of HQ-10 and PJ-11.


We should learn Japan Navy's LHD to put VLS on ship ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> From your perspective, is it reasonable to expect the first 055 to be launched in early 2017?


That is worth of expecting.


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> That is worth of expecting.



So, by following previous timeframes for sea trials, a 2019 commission date should be expected. A year off from the US DoD estimation, but close enough.


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> So, by following previous timeframes for sea trials, a 2019 commission date should be expected. A year off from the US DoD estimation, but close enough.


I am curious about the DoD estimation. Could you please provide a link?


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> I am curious about the DoD estimation. Could you please provide a link?



http://www.defense.gov/Portals/1/Documents/pubs/2016 China Military Power Report.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> http://www.defense.gov/Portals/1/Documents/pubs/2016 China Military Power Report.pdf


Thank you. That was an interesting prediction.


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Thank you. That was an interesting prediction.



You're welcome; the DoD probably assumed that launch would occur in 2016.


----------



## english_man

The thing is with these American DOD reports, by the time they get published on the internet, the news to us is a bit out of date.
Regarding the 055 Cruiser, it seems to be being constructed at quite a brisk pace, i would imagine that it would be launched somewhere around the middle of next year, with the commissioning of the vessel sometime in 2019, its a large vessel, so there is a lot of outfitting to do, and then for the crew to get trained up on all the new systems.
Mind you, who knows with the Chinese?.........the first 052D the Kunming, was fitted out, and handed over to the PLAN in super fast time, only for the subsequent vessels in the class to of had a much longer outfitting time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

english_man said:


> Mind you, who knows with the Chinese?.........the first 052D the Kunming, was fitted out, and handed over to the PLAN in super fast time, only for the subsequent vessels in the class to of had a much longer outfitting time.



generally，chinese military doesnot publize handing over of its new weapon, only when needed, it is lucky that we see some rites.
so you can not take it as a rite and expect you will see evrey handing over news.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Maiden flight of J-15D a complete success!

Congratulations to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Hope the rains in the past week or so would stop soon

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Maiden flight of J-15D a complete success!
> 
> Congratulations to all.




What's that type of missile between both profiles ??


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> What's that type of missile between both profiles ??


CM-102 anti-radiation missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

The fastest-growing navy over the past 30 years is, by far, China’s People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN). The fleet has discarded most of its Cold War-era ships – including many designs that dated from the 1950s and 1960s – and thousands of small, ineffective craft in favor of new, modern, ocean-going warships outfitted with increasingly sophisticated and capable weapons and sensors. 

Around 60 new naval ships per year were laid down, launched or commissioned in 2014 and 2015. The balanced fleet, which includes aircraft carriers, nuclear and electric-powered submarines, modern destroyers and frigates, large amphibious ships and capable logistics ships, is aimed at backing up China’s claim as the guarantor of the “maritime silk road” -- the lanes of commerce that traverse all the country’s regional waters – and supporting and enforcing China’s position in the numerous territorial disputes that dot the region. The PLAN’s rising military power is also a factor in the increasing confidence with which China is pursuing its artificial island-building program in the South China Sea and elsewhere. 

Along with the Navy, China has also invested heavily in a new Coast Guard, formed in 2013 when four maritime law enforcement agencies were combined into one. As of 2016, the Chinese Coast Guard could boast 205 ships, far outpacing Japan (78 ships) and Vietnam (55). The large “white hull” Coast Guard fleet allows Chinese ships to be aggressive in at-sea encounters, where ramming and the use of fire hoses is prevalent -- lowering the risk of incidents turning deadly and casting territorial disputes more in the legal domain rather than an aggressive military undertaking. Another element of increasing concern is the Maritime Militia, a force of thousands of part-time sailors and smaller craft that can be called upon to intervene in incidents where the government does not want an overt presence. 

The steady growth of China’s maritime power prompted the US to move to the so-called “Pacific Pivot,” a rebalance of forces from the Atlantic to the Pacific theaters. Beginning in 2016, US Pacific Fleet carriers began to concentrate their deployments in the western Pacific, and US forces of all kinds are increasingly spending time in the South China Sea to enhance US presence and counteract China’s. The PLAN’s growth is also a major factor driving modernization and expansion of the Japanese and Vietnamese navies, among others. 

_This article is part of a larger Defense News 30-year anniversary project, showcasing the people, programs and innovations from the last three decades that most shaped the global security arena. Go to defensenews.com/30th to see all of our coverage._ 


http://www.defensenews.com/articles/30-years-rise-of-chinas-plan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

*The second largest economy in the world is still a developing country with a large population.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

It's just the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


>



Anything in this photo that I am supposed to see? 

(Apart from the aircraft carrier)


----------



## Deino

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Anything in this photo that I am supposed to see?
> 
> (Apart from the aircraft carrier)




The AESA radar array being installed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Zarvan said:


> The fastest-growing navy over the past 30 years is, by far, China’s People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN). The fleet has discarded most of its Cold War-era ships – including many designs that dated from the 1950s and 1960s – and thousands of small, ineffective craft in favor of new, modern, ocean-going warships outfitted with increasingly sophisticated and capable weapons and sensors.
> 
> Around 60 new naval ships per year were laid down, launched or commissioned in 2014 and 2015. The balanced fleet, which includes aircraft carriers, nuclear and electric-powered submarines, modern destroyers and frigates, large amphibious ships and capable logistics ships, is aimed at backing up China’s claim as the guarantor of the “maritime silk road” -- the lanes of commerce that traverse all the country’s regional waters – and supporting and enforcing China’s position in the numerous territorial disputes that dot the region. The PLAN’s rising military power is also a factor in the increasing confidence with which China is pursuing its artificial island-building program in the South China Sea and elsewhere.
> 
> Along with the Navy, China has also invested heavily in a new Coast Guard, formed in 2013 when four maritime law enforcement agencies were combined into one. As of 2016, the Chinese Coast Guard could boast 205 ships, far outpacing Japan (78 ships) and Vietnam (55). The large “white hull” Coast Guard fleet allows Chinese ships to be aggressive in at-sea encounters, where ramming and the use of fire hoses is prevalent -- lowering the risk of incidents turning deadly and casting territorial disputes more in the legal domain rather than an aggressive military undertaking. Another element of increasing concern is the Maritime Militia, a force of thousands of part-time sailors and smaller craft that can be called upon to intervene in incidents where the government does not want an overt presence.
> 
> The steady growth of China’s maritime power prompted the US to move to the so-called “Pacific Pivot,” a rebalance of forces from the Atlantic to the Pacific theaters. Beginning in 2016, US Pacific Fleet carriers began to concentrate their deployments in the western Pacific, and US forces of all kinds are increasingly spending time in the South China Sea to enhance US presence and counteract China’s. The PLAN’s growth is also a major factor driving modernization and expansion of the Japanese and Vietnamese navies, among others.
> 
> _This article is part of a larger Defense News 30-year anniversary project, showcasing the people, programs and innovations from the last three decades that most shaped the global security arena. Go to defensenews.com/30th to see all of our coverage._
> 
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/articles/30-years-rise-of-chinas-plan


It shall discard all the Luda destroyer. It is an eye sore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Beast said:


> It shall discard all the Luda destroyer. It is an eye sore.


The article doesn't mention anything about Luda destroyer and the picture is of 054A. Where did you get eye sore?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

nang2 said:


> The article doesn't mention anything about Luda destroyer and the picture is of 054A. Where did you get eye sore?








This a very recent photo of PLAN exercise. That article talking abt modernisation of PLAN, fast growing navy yet such a crappy warship still exist as in main flotilla. I bet the philippine navy coast guard ship is better than this luda destroyer or jiangwei frigate. Seriously this warship shall not exist in modern 21th century of PLAN fleet.


----------



## nang2

Beast said:


> View attachment 346851
> 
> 
> This a very recent photo of PLAN exercise. That article talking abt modernisation of PLAN, fast growing navy yet such a crappy warship still exist as in main flotilla. I bet the philippine navy coast guard ship is better than this luda destroyer or jiangwei frigate. Seriously this warship shall not exist in modern 21th century of PLAN fleet.


Then you shall be happy to lose since nothing in Philippine navy matches either luda destroyer or jiangwei frigate.


----------



## Beast

nang2 said:


> Then you shall be happy to lose since nothing in Philippine navy matches either luda destroyer or jiangwei frigate.



I do know the firepower of Luda is still much better than Philippine navy but in terms of design, internal structure and engineering. This luda warship design almost date back to WWII. Typical WWII destroyer with 2 steam turbine funnel. Main gun on front and back, only the torpedo tubes are replaced with ASM. Not only that, the internal I bet is a torture chamber for all crew.

They are a disgrace in modern 21th century navy. If PLAN wants to be all modernise. For godsake, quickly decommission all this junk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Beast said:


> I do know the firepower of Luda is still much better than Philippine navy but in terms of design, internal structure and engineering. This luda warship design almost date back to WWII. Typical WWII destroyer with 2 steam turbine funnel. Main gun on front and back, only the torpedo tubes are replaced with ASM. Not only that, the internal I bet is a torture chamber for all crew.
> 
> They are a disgrace in modern 21th century navy. If PLAN wants to be all modernise. For godsake, quickly decommission all this junk.


The ingredients for a strong navy are perseverance and hard work, not emotion and impatience. Old warships are nice training platforms. Fancy warship without able sailors is just a good target.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

The 40th Type 056 corvette all set for go

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

cirr said:


> The 40th Type 056 corvette all set for go



 These are precisely what the doctor prescribes for the shallow Sundance Shelf in South China Sea. All the other conventional warships of foreign navies faced the risks of running aground there. Good job, China!



Beast said:


> I do know the firepower of Luda is still much better than Philippine navy but in terms of design, internal structure and engineering. This luda warship design almost date back to WWII. Typical WWII destroyer with 2 steam turbine funnel. Main gun on front and back, only the torpedo tubes are replaced with ASM. Not only that, the internal I bet is a torture chamber for all crew.
> 
> They are a disgrace in modern 21th century navy. If PLAN wants to be all modernise. For godsake, quickly decommission all this junk.



Yes. You are absolutely right. Any of these outdated warship can outgunned the Philippines Navy hence President Duterte is right in acknowledging that he does not need F-16 but propellor-driven plane to fight insurgency in the South. How can Philippines match China Military Power? They can bring in Japan, India, etc but without USA it will be a walkover.

These old warships will be given a new lease of life when they are converted into CMC Patroling ships. They have already converted many of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

054B FFG?? with 130mm main cannon, 32 VLS, small ASEA radar (130主炮 小盾 32垂发 双海红10)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Satellite images of 055 on 11.10.2016











Lots of LACs

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Rumour mill: sketchs of a new type of FFG(some 3000 tons) to be based at the reclaimed islands in the SCS






Let's build at least 20 of them

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Notice modules of #2?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DCS

grey boy 2 said:


>



The radar is surprisingly small, I thought they would go for a quad array lantern setup, or at least a larger rotating array.


----------



## cirr

Flight deck being cleared

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

056 FFG collection chart (40's)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

China's 40th Jiangdao-class (Type 056/056A) corvette shortly before being launched on 28 October at the Huangpu shipyard in Guangzhou. Source: fyjs.cn
China's 40th Jiangdao-class (Type 056/056A) corvette was launched on 28 October at the Huangpu shipyard in the southern port city of Guangzhou.

The ship is the twelfth of the class to be constructed at the yard. The latest three are currently fitting out at Huangpu or are undergoing post-build sea trials. One of them is expected to enter service with the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) before the end of the year.

Huangpu is one of four shipyards constructing the 1500-tonne Jiangdao-class corvettes at a rate of about one every six weeks.

The corvettes are armed with four YJ-83 anti-ship missiles, a 76 mm gun, two triple-barrelled lightweight torpedo launchers, and an eight-cell HQ-10 short-range surface-to-air missile launcher.

A number of the class have enhanced anti-submarine capabilities (Type 056A) with towed and variable-depth sonars, in addition to the hull-mounted sonar fitted to all of the class.

Although not equipped with a hangar, a Z-9 helicopter can be operated from the flight deck to either supplement the ship's sonar suite with airborne dipping sonar or provide the capability to engage a submarine at greater range than achievable with ship-launched torpedoes.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(212 of 267 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/65088/china-launches-40th-jiangdao-class-corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


>


Well ... China just spent 4 years time to finish 40x type056 corvettes, i think most of them will patrolling in South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

HQ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> HQ-10


I hope they can install a AESA radar on the Sovremenny-class DDG, the shipbody is big so that can install more VLS missiles and that need a good AESA to detect further aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

The Chinese are doing the right thing, i.e they are giving their older Destroyers some significant upgrades, which will give the PLAN a very capable Destroyer fleet.
We have seen the upgrades to the Luhai class Destroyer 167 Shenzhen, and now the first 2 Sov's...........and i presume in a few years the other 2 Sov's will be updated, but are any of the other older Destroyers due for an upgrade anytime soon?...................and i don't mean the Luda's which should be gone out of the fleet by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> The Chinese are doing the right thing, i.e they are giving their older Destroyers some significant upgrades, which will give the PLAN a very capable Destroyer fleet.
> We have seen the upgrades to the Luhai class Destroyer 167 Shenzhen, and now the first 2 Sov's...........and i presume in a few years the other 2 Sov's will be updated, but are *any of the other older Destroyers due for an upgrade* anytime soon?...................and i don't mean the Luda's which should be gone out of the fleet by 2020.



DDGs 168 and 169

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

english_man said:


> The Chinese are doing the right thing, i.e they are giving their older Destroyers some significant upgrades, which will give the PLAN a very capable Destroyer fleet.
> We have seen the upgrades to the Luhai class Destroyer 167 Shenzhen, and now the first 2 Sov's...........and i presume in a few years the other 2 Sov's will be updated, but are any of the other older Destroyers due for an upgrade anytime soon?...................and i don't mean the Luda's which should be gone out of the fleet by 2020.



DDG 168 and 169 were commissioned in 2004, using the 15 years rule for mid-life upgrade, they're expected for MLU in 2019; Ditto for DDG170.

Then, in year 2020-2021, DDG171, DDG138 and 139, and DDG115 and 116 are due for MLU.

However, the 15 years rule may not be strictly followed, so give an allowance of 1-3 years time difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>




And that is what ?????


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> And that is what ?????



Second 055. The module was spotted at least a month ago.

https://defence.pk/threads/type-055-ddg-news-discussions.307231/page-30#post-8823764

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Thanks again !


----------



## lcloo

Russian navy chief visited Liaoning. Checking the difference between aircraft carriers of both nations?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Russian navy chief visited Liaoning. Checking the difference between aircraft carriers of both nations?




To admit ... if I compare the Liaoning with that rustling, smoking hull right now in the Mediterranean, then I think the Liaoning and the J-15 is all what the RuN originally wanted the Kuznetsov and Su-33 to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

A catapult version of J-15 successfully launched by EMALS.

Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nang2

cirr said:


> A catapult version of J-15 successfully launched by EMALS.
> 
> Congratulations!!!


Gosh
It took me a couple of minutes to decipher.

I guess in the end, the pilot's input could contribute to the decision on which type of catapult to use. Pilot says, I like to be launched by that one!


----------



## cirr

Type 039C subs in batch production 








nang2 said:


> Gosh
> It took me a couple of minutes to decipher.
> 
> I guess in the end, the pilot's input could contribute to the decision on which type of catapult to use. Pilot says, I like to be launched by that one!



It is too late to change the design of Type 002 which was centred around steam catapult.

I am happy with 2 Type 002s, provided that one follows another in quick succession. 

Then Type 003 with EMALS, nuclear power, electric propulsion, 4th gen fighters and so on. Construction in 2020?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> A catapult version of J-15 successfully launched by EMALS.
> 
> Congratulations!!!



Is there a catapult variant of the J-15S? Thanks.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

seriously, if Russia wants to expand its carrier fleet, place the order to China's Dalian Shipyard is the easiest way to make the target happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

GS Zhou said:


> seriously, if Russia wants to expand its carrier fleet, place the order to China's Dalian Shipyard is the easiest way to make the target happen.


The Russian need to swallow their pride, buy back CV-16 Liaoning and J-15 in order to expand their carrier fleet capabilities fast at a moderate budget.

I bet PLAN will immediately start 002Va hull assemble construction once 001Va hits the water.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> A catapult version of J-15 successfully launched by EMALS.
> 
> Congratulations!!!



This is just the first step, I think more than thousands tests are still needed to pass before it is fully ready for the Type 003.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This is just the first step, I think more than thousands tests are still needed before it is fully ready for the Type 003.



China is now officially the 2nd nation that has mastered this top-notch technology.

US spy satellites should have obtained images of yesterday's successful launch test. 

More(railgun, laser etc) to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> China is now officially the 2nd nation that has mastered this top-notch technology.
> 
> US spy satellites should have obtained images of yesterday's successful launch test.
> 
> More(railgun, laser etc) to come.



Indeed, and I am also confident that our EMALS has a much lower failure rate than the US EMALS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Indeed, and I am also confident that our EMALS has a much lower failure rate than the US EMALS.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

_Reposted to motivate ( usa, Japan, australia, and India ) to quadruple their military spendings. 
Don't worry ( usa, Japan, australia, and India ) your Defense Spending = 15% GDP are still quite reasonable. 
 
_
IMHO, ... ...

1.) EMAL is on the Left Runway ( Narrower and Longer ).
Click here for my Logic ... ...

https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-j-15-aircraft-carrier-based-aircraft.110256/page-81#post-8895737


2.) It is more likelier than before that PLAN ( CV-18 / 002 building in ShangHai ) will use EMAL cat.
By DEC 2017, both EMAL Cat and J-15A are ready for service.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

Catapult launching started in Xincheng

http://www.eastpendulum.com/marine-chinoise-demarre-essais-catapultage

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Deino said:


> To admit ... if I compare the Liaoning with that *rustling, smoking hull* right now in the Mediterranean, then ... ...



One can easily interpret your writing as unnecessary provocation and INSULTING -- RUSSIA.
Your actions ( _not just this 1 time -- you had been similarly insulting RUSSIA a number of times before_ ), 
as a *Big time Famous International Mod* in many forums, is that appropriate behaviour ?

 

BTW, you can provoke and insult american and their supporting nations as many time as you please
-- I will support you 1000%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> _Reposted to motivate ( usa, Japan, australia, and India ) to quadruple their military spendings.
> Don't worry ( usa, Japan, australia, and India ) your Defense Spending = 15% GDP are still quite reasonable.
> 
> _
> IMHO, ... ...
> 
> 1.) EMAL is on the Left Runway ( Narrower and Longer ).
> Click here for my Logic ... ...
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-j-15-aircraft-carrier-based-aircraft.110256/page-81#post-8895737
> 
> 
> 2.) It is more likelier than before that PLAN ( CV-18 / 002 building in ShangHai ) will use EMAL cat.
> By DEC 2017, both EMAL Cat and J-15A are ready for service.



I bet our American friends will soon start accusing China of "copying" their EMALS techs and our Indian friends will soon start copying what the Americans say. 

Still, I am surprised and a BIT miffedthat people haven't spotted the test range for railgun that's being co-developed by CASIC and BIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

cirr said:


> Still, I am surprised and a BIT miffedthat people haven't spotted the test range for railgun that's being co-developed by CASIC and BIT.



Well, we all know ONLY Low Lifer Losers will cry that China is stealing from them.

The Americans and Indians do not even have a prototype of ( Simultaneously AC+DC Generator & Motors for EMALS ), let alone a full production device. -- Most of the Americans and Indians Joe Blows do not know that our Superstar Scientist MWM has already finish producing working device back in 2006. IIRC.

Meanwhile, us navy *keep towing back their Ford carrier to the navy shipyard* for 
further evaluations on their inferior and abruptly installed EMALS cat.

***Btw, where is the Test Range for Railgun in the picture ??
_If it is possible, please show it by bright color arrow. _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> One can easily interpret your writing as unnecessary provocation and INSULTING -- RUSSIA.
> Your actions ( _not just this 1 time -- you had been similarly insulting RUSSIA a number of times before_ ),
> as a *Big time Famous International Mod* in many forums, is that appropriate behaviour ?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you can provoke and insult american and their supporting nations as many time as you please
> -- I will support you 1000%.




I have to admit that You are indeed correct, my post can be interpret as an unnecessary provocation or disrespect, but IMO not an outright INSULT.
As such I need to apologise, however in case of Russia I admit to have the problem that their chest-thumping and constant promises that most of all led to nothing (just look at the T50) is IMO annoying.

Anyway, in the other point I need to calm You down - similar to my call in the other tread - there's no need far country-basing against the USA in return too. As such an insult is an insult and is not correct against whom ever.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> Well, we all know ONLY Low Lifer Losers will cry that China is stealing from them.
> 
> The Americans and Indians do not even have a prototype of ( Simultaneously AC+DC Generator & Motors for EMALS ), let alone a full production device. -- Most of the Americans and Indians Joe Blows do not know that our Superstar Scientist MWM has already finish producing working device back in 2006. IIRC.
> 
> Meanwhile, us navy *keep towing back their Ford carrier to the navy shipyard* for
> further evaluations on their inferior and abruptly installed EMALS cat.
> 
> ***Btw, where is the Test Range for Railgun in the picture ??
> _If it is possible, please show it by bright color arrow. _



Our EMALS is fully functional and number one, there is no doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Pls take note of the first J-15B prototype in post #1326

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

DDG 117 "*Xining*"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> China is now officially the 2nd nation that has mastered this top-notch technology.
> 
> US spy satellites should have obtained images of yesterday's successful launch test.
> 
> More(railgun, laser etc) to come.



How do you know this for certain?



cirr said:


> China is now officially the 2nd nation that has mastered this top-notch technology.
> 
> US spy satellites should have obtained images of yesterday's successful launch test.
> 
> More(railgun, laser etc) to come.



How do you know this for certain?


ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Our EMALS is fully functional and number one, there is no doubt.


 Really? I have a lot of doubt.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Indeed, and I am also confident that our EMALS has a much lower failure rate than the US EMALS.


And how can you possibly know that?


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You brag about inferior stuff, while I don't brag. This is how it is.



Yes, you brag about things you know little and have no pride in India made product and actively promoting American or Japanese stuff. What an inferiority complex you have.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> How do you know this for certain?



Can you provide credible source of other nations besides USA and China that has conduct extensive research or setup testing facilities or existing working model of EMAL?

If you can't. What ChineseTiger claim is not a tall claim. It just you can't digest the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Yes, you brag about things you know little and have no pride in India made product and actively promoting American or Japanese stuff. What an inferiority complex you have.



Don't divert attention like you normally do. Answer how Chinese emals is better than American when American is so far ahead in its development cycle, america has a far greater experience of building catapults, and america has a far better reputation in military and industrial hardware.



Beast said:


> Yes, you brag about things you know little and have no pride in India made product and actively promoting American or Japanese stuff. What an inferiority complex you have.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide credible source of other nations besides USA and China that has conduct extensive research or setup testing facilities or existing working model of EMAL?
> 
> If you can't. What ChineseTiger claim is not a tall claim. It just you can't digest the reality.



I don't even have reliable sources for Chinese emals. All I have are some posts in these forums. By that measure only American emals seems confirmed.

And even if we were to believe Chinese emals, how do we know that it is superior to American emals?


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Don't divert attention like you normally do. Answer how Chinese emals is better than American when American is so far ahead in its development cycle, america has a far greater experience of building catapults, and america has a far better reputation in military and industrial hardware.


Do you have problem interpreting? ChineseTiger claim China and USA are the only 2 nation to master EMAL or significantly progress in EMAL technology. Care to show me your favour India or Japan has master EMAL until what stages or even setup an advance working prototype on EMAL that surpass even China one?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Do you have problem interpreting? ChineseTiger claim China and USA are the only 2 nation to master EMAL or significantly progress in EMAL technology. Care to show me your favour India or Japan has master EMAL until what stages or even setup an advance working prototype on EMAL that surpass even China one?




Do YOU have a problem. He said multiple times that Chinese emals is better than American.


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Don't divert attention like you normally do. Answer how Chinese emals is better than American when American is so far ahead in its development cycle, america has a far greater experience of building catapults, and america has a far better reputation in military and industrial hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have reliable sources for Chinese emals. All I have are some posts in these forums. By that measure only American emals seems confirmed.
> 
> And even if we were to believe Chinese emals, how do we know that it is superior to American emals?



That is your problem, it is not our task to convince you have a biased view. We are here just to tell you. There are many proof in Chinese article which you are not fit to read.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Do YOU have a problem. He said multiple times that Chinese emals is better than American.


Show me!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> That is your problem, it is not our task to convince you have a biased view. We are here just to tell you. There are many proof in Chinese article which you are not fit to read.
> 
> 
> Show me!



See posts 1323 and 1330.


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> See posts 1323 and 1330.


Does less failure rate shows our EMAL is more superior than American one? He says its number one, indeed. In Asia! He never says its number one in the world. Its more of your interpretation problem and fault finding for us of Chinese achievement. Dont be a sour grape!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Bussard Ramjet said:


> ... ...How do you know this for certain?
> 
> Really? I have a lot of doubt.
> 
> And how can you possibly know that?



  

I am aware that you know the answer ( post # 1327 , 1329 ),
but as usual to soothe the deeply bruised and wounded Modi Indian ego,
I will pretend that you are not aware of these facts below ... ...

_Given the basic truth below_ ... ...

_Modi Indians One and Only Savior = USA = Modi Indians Hope for a Better Future_

===

USA EMAL cat is *very much inferior* to PRC EMAL Cat in these 4 areas ... ...
( Power Consumption, Cooling, Space Requirement, MTBF Reliability )
IIRC, ... ...

1*) USA only has 1 RnD team to develop EM cat and Railgun
OTOH, ... ... PRC has 3 competing in parallel RnD teams to develop EM cat and Railgun.
They are ... ...

A Superstar Scientist & Engineer MWM Naval Univ team,
B ShangHai SuperConductor Lab
C HuaZhong Univ S&T team

 

It is *painfully obvious* to americese Elites and Modi Indians -- that both of them are getting
further and further behind PRC -- in the *race to master these 2 super critical must--have devices*.
Both of them ( us Elites and Modi Indians ) are afraid. -- Soon, these 2 tech will join the
Supercomputing tech -- where they both realize there is *no possible way* for
( usa & India & Japan -- the 3 banana amigos ) *to catch up to* PRC in terms Top Notch
supply of ( Engineers + Scientists + Manufacturing + Hardware ).

===

2*) USA EM cat use conventional cabling
OTOH, ... ...
PRC EM Cat use SUPERCONDUCTING cable.


3*) USA EM cat use conventional Generator and Motors
OTOH, ... ...
PRC EM Cat use ( SUPERCONDUCTING Simultaneous AC+DC Generator and Motors )


4*) Both ( usa and India ) do not have MAGLEV tech --
which is the critical prerequisite tech to enter into ( SUPERCONDUCTING EMALS + RAILGUN ) tech.
OTOH, ... ...
PRC has 3 separate teams competing in parallel to develop the 2nd Gen MAGLEV tech.


===

_These 3 pictures below belong to team #2 ( ShangHai SuperConductor Lab ) 
during a 2015 Scientific Trade Show. _

*1) Superconducting Cable*






*2) Superconducting Motor*






*3) Superconducting EM Catapult*






 

_SIDE NOTE:
BTW, Indian upcoming Rafale is an obsolete design. 
Because Frenchie Rafale does not have DSI Aerodynamic tech and AESA radar optimized Nose Aerodynamic. 

Therefore, both Pakistan JF-17A and JF-17B have DSI, hence 
they both are superior than Frenchie Rafale and the upcoming Swedish Gripen NG in term of DSI. 

===

Finally, this post is directed towards those 95% Indians who position 
PRC as their mortal enemy. 
My apology for the other 5% Nice and Friendly Indians. _

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> I am aware that you know the answer ( post # 1327 , 1329 ),
> but as usual to soothe the deeply bruised and wounded Modi Indian ego,
> I will pretend that you are not aware of these facts below ... ...
> 
> _Given the basic truth below_ ... ...
> 
> _Modi Indians One and Only Savior = USA = Modi Indians Hope for a Better Future_
> 
> ===
> 
> USA EMAL cat is *very much inferior* to PRC EMAL Cat in these 4 areas ... ...
> ( Power Consumption, Cooling, Space Requirement, MTBF Reliability )
> IIRC, ... ...
> 
> 1*) USA only has 1 RnD team to develop EM cat and Railgun
> OTOH, ... ... PRC has 3 competing in parallel RnD teams to develop EM cat and Railgun.
> They are ... ...
> 
> A Superstar Scientist & Engineer MWM Naval Univ team,
> B ShangHai SuperConductor Lab
> C HuaZhong Univ S&T team
> 
> 
> 
> It is *painfully obvious* to americese Elites and Modi Indians -- that both of them are getting
> further and further behind PRC -- in the *race to master these 2 super critical must--have devices*.
> Both of them ( us Elites and Modi Indians ) are afraid. -- Soon, these 2 tech will join the
> Supercomputing tech -- where they both realize there is *no possible way* for
> ( usa & India & Japan -- the 3 banana amigos ) *to catch up to* PRC in terms Top Notch
> supply of ( Engineers + Scientists + Manufacturing + Hardware ).
> 
> ===
> 
> 2*) USA EM cat use conventional cabling
> OTOH, ... ...
> PRC EM Cat use SUPERCONDUCTING cable.
> 
> 
> 3*) USA EM cat use conventional Generator and Motors
> OTOH, ... ...
> PRC EM Cat use ( SUPERCONDUCTING Simultaneous AC+DC Generator and Motors )
> 
> 
> 4*) Both ( usa and India ) do not have MAGLEV tech --
> which is the critical prerequisite tech to enter into ( SUPERCONDUCTING EMALS + RAILGUN ) tech.
> OTOH, ... ...
> PRC has 3 separate teams competing in parallel to develop the 2nd Gen MAGLEV tech.
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> _These 3 pictures below belong to team #2 ( ShangHai SuperConductor Lab )
> during a 2015 Scientific Trade Show. _
> 
> *1) Superconducting Cable*
> View attachment 351718
> 
> 
> 
> *2) Superconducting Motor*
> View attachment 351719
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Superconducting EM Catapult*
> View attachment 351721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SIDE NOTE:
> BTW, Indian upcoming Rafale is an obsolete design.
> Because Frenchie Rafale does not have DSI Aerodynamic tech and AESA radar optimized Nose Aerodynamic.
> 
> Therefore, both Pakistan JF-17A and JF-17B have DSI, hence
> they both are superior than Frenchie Rafale and the upcoming Swedish Gripen NG in term of DSI.
> 
> ===
> 
> Finally, this post is directed towards those 95% Indians who position
> PRC as their mortal enemy.
> My apology for the other 5% Nice and Friendly Indians. _



All of this is bullshit. 

One will have to know in detail confidential knowledge about US systems, AND Chinese systems. Knowing even about one country is close to impossible. 

As for your foolish remark on Rafale and JF 17, try selling JF 17 somewhere first. Rafale is an internationally acclaimed fighter jet, unlike JF 17, which is without any order. Even China doesn't use it.


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Bussard Ramjet said:


> All of this is bullshit. ... ....





Well, well, ... ... it shows your lack of basic knowledge on Superconducting and EMALS.
Please equip yourself first, before U challenge us again.

People in Asia usually attach and associate the word DELUSIONAL with Modi Indian.
It seems the above shall be modified with ( Delusional + ILLOGICAL ).
ILLOGICAL = Lacking Logical Brainpower



Let's see if by 2020 -- if India can master the DSI Aerodynamic tech.
Will this be too difficult for a nation who take 40+ years to produce HAL Tejas ??

Indian Rafale cost = 105 million usd ( _Obsolete design -- without DSI_ )
Pakistan JF-17B cost = 28 million usd ( _with DSI Aerodynamic_ )



This price tag above -- is a Huge Highway Rip Off from Frenchie towards the
*Super Smart and Super Shrewd* Modi Indians.

Wise Indians shall revolt and find a much better leader than Modi.

_NOTE: 
My last post on this -- because I still respect the other 5% Nice and Friendly Indians. _

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## nang2

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> Well, well, ... ... People in Asia usually attach and associate the word DELUSIONAL with Modi Indian.
> It seems the above shall be modified with ( Delusional + ILLOGICAL ).
> ILLOGICAL = Lacking Logical Brainpower
> 
> Let's see if by 2020 -- if India can master the DSI Aerodynamic tech.
> Will this be too difficult for a nation who take 40+ years to produce HAL Tejas ??
> 
> Wise Indians shall revolt and find a much better leader than Modi.
> 
> _NOTE:
> My last post on this -- because I still respect the other 5% Nice and Friendly Indians. _


Buddy, your 5% doesn't help. You may not like most Indians you meet. But they ain't aliens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You brag about inferior stuff, while I don't brag. This is how it is.



The US EMALS is a defected product, and we don't need to brag at all.

Only China has the real functional EMALS.

The truth hurts, you can't blame us for telling the truth.

https://www.rt.com/usa/352639-us-carrier-gerald-ford-reliablity-problems/



Beast said:


> Show me!



We don't need to keep eating the humble pie.

Professor Ma is much more brilliant than any of his American counterparts, so no wonder our EMALS will be more successful.



Beast said:


> Does less failure rate shows our EMAL is more superior than American one? He says its number one, indeed. In Asia! He never says its number one in the world. Its more of your interpretation problem and fault finding for us of Chinese achievement. Dont be a sour grape!



Let's interpret in this way, the US is the first nation to master the EMALS *on paper*, while China is the second.

Hopefully this statement can keep the jealous Indians happy for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

*Slumping, and Cancerous, and Uncertified 
US Navy carrier Ford CVN-78 where are U ??*

@ChineseTiger1986 ,, 

What a wonderful finding ChineseTiger1986 !! 
*Thousand Thanks to our Russian Brothers and Sisters* in RT news 

This must be said. 
*Many Russian Major media* always defend PRC -- *way more vigorously* than the 
CCTV, People Daily, and XinHua, or even PLA own media.
Why is this the case Chinese own major media are afraid and so weak toward the #1 enemy ??

===

Let me display the Slumping, and Cancerous, and Uncertified US Navy carrier Ford CVN-78 
again in comparison to PLAN upcoming CV-17--001A and CV-18--002. 
IMHO, ... ...
PLAN is wiser to install the EM cat on CV-17--001A waist asap to test it performance on the sea. 

Why ?
Now that Self Serving Trump is in the whitehouse, and soon usa will be overwhelmed by 
the domestic Anti-Trump Racial Riots that is getting more and more intense. 
Thus, the chance of battle is much reduced in the western Pacific. 





> Pentagon report reveals. Delivery of the carrier is *already well behind schedule*.
> 
> The reliability issues are so serious that the *$13-billion* USS Gerald Ford,
> hailed as the most technologically-advanced aircraft carrier ever built for the US Navy,
> would have to *undergo redesign or face poor deployment* capabilities,
> according to an internal Pentagon memo







> _“These four systems *affect major areas of flight operations*,” _ Michael Gilmore,
> wrote to the Pentagon and Navy weapons buyers Frank Kendall and Sean Stackley.
> 
> Gilmore’s memo stated the carrier's AAG for snagging landing aircraft and her EM launch system,
> both made by San Diego-based General Atomics, are experiencing





> _... ... still inadequate levels of reliability.”_
> 
> can conduct only 400 launches between critical failures
> – _“well below the requirement”_ of 4,166 take-offs.




usa EM cat ( MTBF = Mean Time Between Failure ) = 400 take-offs
usa EM cat -- Launching Availability = 400 / 4,166 = 9.6 %
It means a *FAILURE rate = 90.4 %*


wow, usn CVN-78 -- has 90.4 % -- FAILURE rate !!!










> The *arresting gear* has the most serious failures and is _“*unlikely to *_
> _*support high-intensity flight* operations,”_ Gilmore stressed.
> Its reliability _“is well below expectations and well below what is needed to succeed in combat.”_
> 
> Reliability of Raytheon's dual-band radar used for air traffic control as well as aircraft and missile defense
> – literally, – is _“*unknown and untested*,”_ the memo asserted. The system has never been fully tested at sea
> and land. The previous land tests involved use of ... ...
> *software *... ... *still under development*.



The Raytheon testing Software is ... ... still under development in NOV 2016. 
Pause and think about that for a moment. 

===

  

It is unbelievable that *americese Taxpayers* and the *usa Pentagon* can be *so dumb and so dim witted* 
and while *beating their stupid collective chests* and spent = 1*3 billion usd* on this *garbage carrier*. 
How dare they compete with PRC efficiency and Speed and rising Cutting Edge Performances ?

No wonder, 95% americese and 95% Indians *hate intensity* on Chinese and PRC 
are *going Ballistic* and *Blasting Off the Roof*. 

_@Beast ,, are you reading this ?_

===

Let's see -- who will be the 1st nation -- to be able to deploy *24 hours Naval Linking and 
Swarming Drones warfare* in the western Pacific and *Bay of Bengals*. 

I am totally aware that many Indians -- are betting on the ( Doomsday Trump USA ) to be the 1st. 







Link: post # 1356
https://www.rt.com/usa/352639-us-carrier-gerald-ford-reliablity-problems/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

lol, Putin doesn't give a sh1t who is the President, but he just thinks the world will have more fun with Trump than Hillary.

The coming debacle will be spectacular!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> All of this is bullshit.
> 
> One will have to know in detail confidential knowledge about US systems, AND Chinese systems. Knowing even about one country is close to impossible.
> 
> As for your foolish remark on Rafale and JF 17, try selling JF 17 somewhere first. Rafale is an internationally acclaimed fighter jet, unlike JF 17, which is without any order. Even China doesn't use it.



FYI, China's CASIC is working on a prototye of high-energy electromagnetic launch system which will be separately developed into two pieces of futuristic weapons: electromagnetic CIWS and electromagnetic missile launcher.

Railguns, EMALS, maglev trains and general-purpose electromagnetic launch system, China is obviously enamored of anything magnetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The US EMALS is a defected product, and we don't need to brag at all.
> 
> Only China has the real functional EMALS.
> 
> The truth hurts, you can't blame us for telling the truth.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/352639-us-carrier-gerald-ford-reliablity-problems/


So which Chinese aircraft carrier have EMALs ? Am saying EMALs, not emails.


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> So which Chinese aircraft carrier have EMALs ? Am saying EMALs, not emails.


Type002A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> Type002A


Is it at sea ?


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> Is it at sea ?


EMAL dont build on sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> EMAL dont build on sea


Is that the best you got ? 

Am going to ask again, but clearer this time for the PDF Chinese who have no experience in the areas they bloviate about...

Does China have an aircraft carrier at sea with functional EMALS ?


----------



## RealNapster

Bussard Ramjet said:


> As for your foolish remark on Rafale and JF 17, try selling JF 17 somewhere first. Rafale is an internationally acclaimed fighter jet, unlike JF 17, which is without any order. Even China doesn't use it.



2 confirm orders.. 

https://defence.pk/threads/myanmar-air-force-confirms-purchase-of-jf-17-«thunder»-fighter-jets.460239/

http://defence-blog.com/news/nigeri...eries-first-three-jf-17-thunders-in-2016.html

because they don't have to. it was designed for PAF. China have J-10 series for the same role then why would they induct JF-17 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> Is that the best you got ?
> 
> Am going to ask again, but clearer this time for the PDF Chinese who have no experience in the areas they bloviate about...
> 
> Does China have an aircraft carrier at sea with functional EMALS ?


We got better. Neither US has an aircraft carrier with functional EMALS. 

http://www.defensenews.com/articles/carrier-ford-has-serious-power-problem

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> We got better. Neither US has an aircraft carrier with functional EMALS.
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/articles/carrier-ford-has-serious-power-problem


Aaah...So China have the better EMALS on paper ? 

Here is the real deal, kid...

http://navalaviationnews.navylive.d...aunch-and-recovery-from-flywheels-to-magnets/

Not a single launch system have ever been trouble free and every one of them we worked it thru. EMALS is not going to be any different. If we decide not to deploy EMALS on the Gerald Ford, it is going to be from budgetary, not technical reasons.

But even if we decide not to deploy EMALS, the Gerald Ford is still overall the far superior combat platform your PLAN can produce *IN THE NEXT 50 YRS*.

You got one *TRAINING* carrier putt-putting around while we have several larger carriers in actual combat patrols and stations around the world. And you think the single item like EMALS is the definitive factor in whether whose navy is better ?

No wonder you PDF Chinese is the joke on this forum.


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> Aaah...So China have the better EMALS on paper ?
> 
> Here is the real deal, kid...
> 
> http://navalaviationnews.navylive.d...aunch-and-recovery-from-flywheels-to-magnets/
> 
> Not a single launch system have ever been trouble free and every one of them we worked it thru. EMALS is not going to be any different. If we decide not to deploy EMALS on the Gerald Ford, it is going to be from budgetary, not technical reasons.
> 
> But even if we decide not to deploy EMALS, the Gerald Ford is still overall the far superior combat platform your PLAN can produce *IN THE NEXT 50 YRS*.
> 
> You got one *TRAINING* carrier putt-putting around while we have several larger carriers in actual combat patrols and stations around the world. And you think the single item like EMALS is the definitive factor in whether whose navy is better ?
> 
> No wonder you PDF Chinese is the joke on this forum.



Typical response from an fake american. Can't work just say it. You are the one asking for functional EMAL on carrier and the response is no. The joke is on you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> Typical response from an fake american. Can't work just say it. You are the one asking for functional EMAL on carrier and the response is no. The joke is on you


This is like saying two racers are the same, even though one (US) is almost at the finish line while the other one (China) just left the starting block.


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> This is like saying two racers are the same, even though one (US) is almost at the finish line while the other one (China) just left the starting block.



Sorry, we are no Indians. And the race is not even near finished line. I want to see how your 50 years before Chinese EMAL commission holds water.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> Sorry, we are no Indians. And the race is not even near finished line. I want to see how your 50 years before Chinese EMAL commission holds water.


In the larger picture, it does not matter if the Chinese carrier have a functional EMALS and the US Gerald Ford does not.

We carry more aircrafts, nuclear powered, larger, more armaments, and the greatest asset of all -- experience. As far as those who have military experience goes, which you PDF Chinese do not, the race is over. Boasting about EMALS is like crowing who has the more colorful shoe laces when the race winner is standing on the No. 1 pedestal.


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> In the larger picture, it does not matter if the Chinese carrier have a functional EMALS and the US Gerald Ford does not.
> 
> We carry more aircrafts, nuclear powered, larger, more armaments, and the greatest asset of all -- experience. As far as those who have military experience goes, which you PDF Chinese do not, the race is over. Boasting about EMALS is like crowing who has the more colorful shoe laces when the race winner is standing on the No. 1 pedestal.


Blah blah blah. After failing to answer your own enquires about working carrier with functional EMAL. You divert the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> Blah blah blah. After failing to answer your own enquires about working carrier with functional EMAL. You divert the question.


Sure...



> Only China has the real functional EMALS.


According to post 1356. Not on any ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> We got better. Neither US has an aircraft carrier with functional EMALS.
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/articles/carrier-ford-has-serious-power-problem




Again for a pathetic BS.

You are testing that kind of technology and just achieved one successful launch from atest stand. How many test cycles have the US achieved over the last year? ... and now - that has to be admitted - they are facing issues in perfecting that technology for the operational service ... does that mean the CHinese system is already operational ??

Deino


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> @Deino @waz Please do your job! Thank you.





> I know you are sourgraped and feel humilitated many times by me for exposing India and your weakness.
> 
> I speak nothing but the truth!
> 
> 20000+ rating with only 9000 posts. I dont need your judgement!




Yes indeed I do my job and clean up; I will clean that thread and maybe even this forum from all that BS ... but it is exactly like he said: It's You. You are the main problem. You are in fact an idiot. You are such an arrogant, ignorant and plain stupid show-off. You cannot argue, You cannot discuss and even if You speak Chinese it seems that You most of the time fail to differ between bloody fan-boy-post with nationalistic blurb and facts which most of the time are hidden between the lines.

Again: Just look at all Your claims this years, which nearly ALL failed or were proven wrong, Your nearly countless personnel rude attacks - most of all against non-Chinese - regardless how well-founded they argue and even more funny and proof of what a great-mouthed pretender, boaster You are You are even showing by Yourself that You do not understand that rating system here: You did not get 20000+ ratings !!!!  but You posted 20,463 post of which 5 were rated positive and 22 negative.

As such - and that's exactly what was meant in #6636 in the J-20-thread - of Your 20,463 nearly 90% are rants, insults, personnel attacks, nationalistic chest-bumping without any real content and for that all You already received 22 negative ratings and how many bans ???

I would not call this a proof for being a true source of facts like You claim.

As such one again ... shut up, stop all You nationalistic rants and personnel attacks. Otherwise I will ban You so that You can go and look out for another forum.

And that's my final word.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## phancong

Deino said:


> Yes indeed I do my job and clean up; I will clean that thread and maybe even this forum from all that BS ... but it is exactly like he said: It's You. You are the main problem. You are in fact an idiot. You are such an arrogant, ignorant and plain stupid show-off. You cannot argue, You cannot discuss and even if You speak Chinese it seems that You most of the time fail to differ between bloody fan-boy-post with nationalistic blurb and facts which most of the time are hidden between the lines.
> 
> Again: Just look at all Your claims this years, which nearly ALL failed or were proven wrong, Your nearly countless personnel rude attacks - most of all against non-Chinese - regardless how well-founded they argue and even more funny and proof of what a great-mouthed pretender, boaster You are You are even showing by Yourself that You do not understand that rating system here: You did not get 20000+ ratings !!!!  but You posted 20,463 post of which 5 were rated positive and 22 negative.
> 
> As such - and that's exactly what was meant in #6636 in the J-20-thread - of Your 20,463 nearly 90% are rants, insults, personnel attacks, nationalistic chest-bumping without any real content and for that all You already received 22 negative ratings and how many bans ???
> 
> I would not call this a proof for being a true source of facts like You claim.
> 
> As such one again ... shut up, stop all You nationalistic rants and personnel attacks. Otherwise I will ban You so that You can go and look out for another forum.
> 
> And that's my final word.
> 
> Deino


You should delete all off topic post from this thread, including your post and any non Chinese discussion on any China weapons related thread should be deleted as well. They and you non Chinese can't contributed to any news or provide any accurate information about China weapons development without totally rely on Chinese themselve to update any technology breakthrough in any big item China weapon development. Even Chinese member aren't government sanction spokesperson, they can only speculated and discerned all the rumors about China weapons posted on mainland China website to draw their own conclusions. The only people have all the facts and have all the information about Chinese weapon are PRC government, Chinese military leaders, and China weapons development corporation. Anyone Outside of these 3 main body can't have the absolute knowledge about China weapons development.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

phancong said:


> You should delete all off topic post from this thread, including your post and any non Chinese discussion on any China weapons related thread should be deleted as well. They and you non Chinese can't contributed to any news or provide any accurate information about China weapons development without totally rely on Chinese themselve to update any technology breakthrough in any big item China weapon development. Even Chinese member aren't government sanction spokesperson, they can only speculated and discerned all the rumors about China weapons posted on mainland China website to draw their own conclusions. The only people have all the facts and have all the information about Chinese weapon are PRC government, Chinese military leaders, and China weapons development corporation. Anyone Outside of these 3 main body can't have the absolute knowledge about China weapons development.



Yep, I am already getting tired of seeing those non-Chinese folks keep making conclusion about our weapons and development.

They should rather keep it as a personal opinion, not keep pretending it is like an irrefutable conclusion or truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gambit

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yep, I am already getting tired of seeing those non-Chinese folks keep making conclusion about our weapons and development.
> 
> *They should rather keep it as a personal opinion, not keep pretending it is like an irrefutable conclusion or truth.*


You mean like China have a functional EMALS ?


----------



## Deino

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yep, I am already getting tired of seeing those non-Chinese folks keep making conclusion about our weapons and development.
> 
> They should rather keep it as a personal opinion, not keep pretending it is like an irrefutable conclusion or truth.



The same in return and as such we both agree at least this time.

The issue however is: if all were posting their point as a "personnel opinion" it would be fine but guys like @Beast are posting their opinion as pure facts or the golden truth. The fact that You are Chinese and can read Chinese does not make each of Your post a fact and the conclusion that since we are foreigners it must be wrong is plain stupid.

Again; just look at what was posted all over the year and ALL proved wrong (Y-20, J-10B/C, engines ...). I that latest post from a young Chinese member that there are already 60 J-20As operational by the end of 2016 a fact only since he's Chinese and does the PLN has a better operational EMALS since these claim come from a Chinese ??


Like @gambit said, it is indeed funny that some of you have the opinion that all You post is a definitive fact, while You are insisting that we can only make stupid, uneducated opinions.

Therefore to You @phancong:



phancong said:


> You should delete all off topic post from this thread, including your post and any non Chinese discussion on any China weapons related thread should be deleted as well. They and you non Chinese can't contributed to any news or provide any accurate information about China weapons development without totally rely on Chinese themselve to update any technology breakthrough in any big item China weapon development. *Even Chinese member aren't government sanction spokesperson, they can only speculated and discerned all the rumors about China weapons posted on mainland China website to draw their own conclusions. The only people have all the facts and have all the information about Chinese weapon are PRC government, Chinese military leaders, and China weapons development corporation. Anyone Outside of these 3 main body can't have the absolute knowledge about China weapons development*.




That's correct and as such also includes such members like @Beast ! If we all would post our own conclusions as "opinions", if we all would argue and try to convince it would be fine. But like him You cannot report each and every post by an Indian or foreigner to a moderator only since You feel offended and in return post such a mess of confirmed BS, lies and insults all based on the argument that YOU are Chinese !??

Or am I wrong.

Therefore I promise to clean that thread ... I also promise to delete my own post immediately BUT only after he too changes his behaviour.

And now back to topic.

Deino


----------



## Deino

Stragly the only one who deleted his own insults are just You. 
I stand to what I said even if my words are rude in Your eyes ... and so may he decide.


----------



## Deino

Since You posted it more than twice ... And who deleted The other posts ?


----------



## cirr

D3, D5, D6, D7, D8 and D9

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Hindustani78

*Liaoning, which had previously been described in Chinese media as a surface platform for tests and training, has now "formally been described as having a real combat capacity," the state-run Global Times said.*
China’s first aircraft carrier is now ready for combat, a key breakthrough for a navy that has been trying to flex its muscles far beyond its shores amid territorial disputes with several neighbouring countries.


The Liaoning carrier, made from an empty hull of a Soviet era ship, recently left its shipyard in Qingdao in east China to start a new training mission to test its combat capacity as it is prepared to “fight against enemies”.

The construction of China’s second indigenously-built aircraft carrier is already underway at a feverish pitch.

Liaoning, which had previously been described in Chinese media as a surface platform for tests and training, has now “formally been described as having a real combat capacity,” the state-run Global Times said.

“As a military force, we are always combat ready and our combat capacity also needs to be tested by war. At this moment, we are doing our best to promote our strength and use it to prevent war. But we are preparing for actual combat at any time,” Senior Captain Li Dongyou, the political commissar of the vessel, told the daily.

The refurbished ship was launched by former president Hu Jintao in 2012.

There are more than 1,000 non-commissioned officers (NCOs) on the Liaoning, and they are the main part of China’s aircraft carrier. “Among them, we have 42 Chief Petty Officers with an average age of 40 and experience of serving in the navy for more than 20 years,” Captain Li said.

“Weaponry is the key for combat capability on the carrier.

As China’s first generation of NCOs on the carrier, these officers’ capability on how to operate, repair and maintain equipment is irreplaceable. And they are the source of our confidence,” Li said.

The report did not elaborate on how China plans to use the carrier, but Liaoning is seen as to put more muscle behind the Communist giant’s increasing assertive moves in the South China Sea, where territorial claims by neighbouring nations have dogged China’s expansionist idea, and where it faces challenges from the US.

The South China sea, through which $5 trillion of trade passes annually, has been a centre of dispute between China and Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam.

“As a combat platform, China still lags behind the US in technology and capability to execute missions, but three senior US officials who visited the Liaoning before all gave a positive evaluation on the management of the carrier — officers and soldiers’ daily lives and training are well organised and the equipment maintenance is fine,” Li said.

Chinese media reports have said that as the construction of the second aircraft carrier picked up pace, China has stepped up preparations to deploy the first carrier force by putting in place a new batch of carrier-based fighter pilots.

With plans to build two more carriers, the PLA as built up its largest carrier-based pilot team after more than three years of intensive training, media reports had said in August.

Speculation is rife that China may deploy one of the aircraft carriers in the South China Sea. 





In this May 2012 file photo provided by China's Xinhua News Agency shows the Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning cruising for a test on the sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

I remember some Indian here who said China bought a rusty Aircraft Carrier just a few years back. Now it's described as battle ready  even our 2nd Aircraft Carrier is making fast progress in the construction phase while the Indian Navy is still a joke to everybody. Some Indians just have the nerves to laugh at us unbelievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

Liaoning theorically will be combat possible but PLAN priority will be to train up as much air wing pilot and get all of them familiar with carrier deck first. So that they will be ready when first indigenous carrier is ready and be the combat ready carrier 24hrs all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> D3, D5, D6, D7, D8 and D9
> 
> View attachment 352100


OMG!!

Six 052D destroyers under construction in various stages!!! In one shipyard!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Modernize of _Sovremennyy_-class destroyer "136" adding VLS and 18 HQ-10
解放军曾经的四大金刚，现代级驱逐舰136号正在接受最新的现代化改装。最新曝光的图片显示，舰船前部已经安装上垂直发射系统，应为红旗16防空导弹。此外也已经安装上了18联装红旗10防空导弹。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

terranMarine said:


> I remember some Indian here who said China bought a rusty Aircraft Carrier just a few years back. Now it's described as battle ready  even our 2nd Aircraft Carrier is making fast progress in the construction phase while the Indian Navy is still a joke to everybody. Some Indians just have the nerves to laugh at us unbelievable.


Hhahah, I still remember that. Now, they had to pay 2billion for a Russian one which was smaller. The funny thing was we only paid 20mil and did all the refurbishment work ourselves. That experience was used to build the new 001A. The same for engine turbine blades, you guys should read the history of superalloys in China. We created a hollow first gen Ni based alloy 5 years after the states in the 60s. But no one will acknowledge that, same like our Nobel prize medical winner, her work was acknowledge only decades later due to China's isolation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arthur

cirr said:


>


What's that?


----------



## GS Zhou

Khan saheb said:


> What's that?


hull of the type 055 destroyer, in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arthur

GS Zhou said:


> hull of the type 055 destroyer, in the background


Oh... How did I missed that!  
I looked closely & it's indeed a Type 55 hull! 

Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Type 001A CV-17 is about to receive its first coat of paint






Commission in 2019(take or give a few months), so 2018-2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Type 001A CV-17 is about to receive its first coat of paint




If I'm not mistake, then this image is already from the 16. November !


----------



## cirr

Putting-together of modules of the 2nd Type 055 DDG






#1 and #2










Deino said:


> If I'm not mistake, then this image is already from the 16. November !



Oh pls, am I not allowed to be even just half-beat slower? 

New integrated facility where CVs and other large surface combatants will be made

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Oh pls, am I not allowed to be even just half-beat slower?



@cirr
Sorry, but then You completely misunderstood my post; it was only a request to be sure on what date this image was taken and in no way - really never - meant to criticise You,

Sorry for that misunderstanding.

deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Whats special about this new facility and also more images please


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> @cirr
> Sorry, but then You completely misunderstood my post; it was only a request to be sure on what date this image was taken and in no way - really never - meant to criticise You,
> 
> Sorry for that misunderstanding.
> 
> deino



@Deino, I was not complaining, I was not complaining at all. 

Sorry if my light-hearted reply sounded grumbling a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

New facility to build CV and large surface combatants ?? 

They are already building so many ??


----------



## Hindustani78

Almost two decades after buying the hull from Ukraine in 1998, China has finally declared its sole aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, ready for combat.

China's aircraft carrier, as well as the rest of its rapidly modernizing navy, puts Beijing in an elite club with the greatest naval powers in the world. The development has raised eyebrows in the Pacific and globally, as China ignores international law, builds and militarizes artificial islands in the South China Sea, and threatens and bullies its neighbors.

The Liaoning docked at Dalian Port, in Dalian, Liaoning province, in 2012.REUTERS/Stringer






The Soviet style of carrier, which Russia and China still use, has a different purpose than the US's flat top carriers. Instead of being a truly global strike carrier, these carriers make more sense for coastal defense.







J-15 Flying Shark aircraft on the Liaoning's deck.Global Times via Zhang Kai





*The Liaoning launches planes off a "ski jump"-style deck because it lacks the catapults that US carriers have.*

Two J-15 Flying Shark aircraft sit on the Liaoning's ski-slope platform.Global Times via Zhang Kai






This means that the J-15 Flying Shark aircraft that take off from the Liaoning can't carry as much fuel or as many bombs as the US's carrier based planes can. This greatly limits their range and effectiveness in combat.

The Liaoning launches a Flying Leopard missile.Global Times via Zhang Kai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## teddy

Excuse me, do you mind to tell me how many 052d and 052c had already build? People said there is another 6 ship is building in yard, I am really confuse about the quantities.


----------



## Beast

teddy said:


> Excuse me, do you mind to tell me how many 052d and 052c had already build? People said there is another 6 ship is building in yard, I am really confuse about the quantities.


Only 6 052C , as for 052D a total of 13 are building now.

Now the Shipyard has switch to 055 cruiser.


----------



## Beast

aziqbal said:


> New facility to build CV and large surface combatants ??
> 
> They are already building so many ??


Many? Only 19 new modern destroyers(052C/052D) are currently on plan and enter service, compare to USN 42 AB destroyer. There are room for improvement.

PLAN need at least 12 055 cruiser.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## teddy

You mean there are 13 052d commissioned, right? 6 were building. Total 19 052d exist. Thank you.


----------



## Beast

teddy said:


> You mean there are 13 052d commissioned, right? 6 were building. Total 19 052d exist. Thank you.


Only 4 commission but pennant 117 is up. So 5 will be more accurate.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_052D_destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

Quick question............this new facility, i believe a picture of this was posted here a few weeks ago, but what i noticed was, that the interior roof didn't look very high, i.e it didn't look like a Destroyer could be built in one never mind a Carrier. Are we sure this is a new naval shipyard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

PLANAF Z-9D helicopter spotted for the first time operationally with a YJ-9 AShM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

New anti-submarine missiles on 056A FFG (056A上新型反潜导弹)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hk299792458

This is the original footage in HD, I slowed it down to 0.25x and removed the sound






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

*3D Live Firing(air crafts, ships, submarines combat exercise between the 3 fleets *
*空舰潜立体对抗！中国海军三大舰队演习超震撼*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Unknown Type 056 Corvette in Drydock

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saifullah Sani

China's only operational aircraft carrier, Liaoning, carrying eight J-15 fighters and two helicopters. Source: Via fyjs.cn

The People's Liberation Army Navy's (PLAN's) first aircraft carrier, Liaoning, is ready for combat operations, according to Chinese media reports.

Senior Captain Li Dongyou, the political commissar of the Soviet-era Admiral Kuznetsov-class carrier, was quoted by the state-owned Global Times newspaper on 14 November as saying that "as a military force, we are always combat ready and our combat capacity also needs to be tested by war. At this moment, we are doing our best to promote our strength and use it to prevent war. But we are preparing for actual combat at any time".

The 60,000-tonne Liaoning, which was acquired from Ukraine and commissioned in 2012, had been regarded as a ship for training and development rather than an operational asset, making this the first time the carrier has been formally described as being ready for combat.

In August Chinese state television broadcast images of Liaoning carrying eight Shenyang Aircraft Corporation (SAC) J-15 fighters as well as a Z-18 and a Z-9 helicopter on its deck.

This represented the largest number of aircraft seen on the country's only operational carrier, which first conducted flight operations in November 2012.

The footage prompted Chinese media comments that Liaoning was exhibiting "growing combat capability". During a 4 August TV programme PLAN Rear Admiral Yin Zhou said that Liaoning could carry up to 20 aircraft.
*
While China has developed the Changhe Z-18J airborne early warning (AEW) and Z-18F anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopters, these have yet to be seen together with the J-15 on Liaoning. These aircraft could form a full air-wing for the carrier.*

As IHS Jane's reported in August, Liaoning is only known to have conducted short-duration missions mainly in the Bohai and Yellow Seas: largely in support of its primary naval aviation training mission.

The carrier has so far completed only one 'distant' deployment: from its northern base to Hainan Island's Sanya naval base in late 2013, which was also the only time it has been seen sailing with destroyer and frigate escorts.

http://www.janes.com/article/65539/china-s-first-aircraft-carrier-now-combat-ready-say-chinese-media

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GreenFalcon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

A combat ready training vessel.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

I thought China already had an Aircraft carrier?


----------



## nang2

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I thought China already had an Aircraft carrier?


Yes, a training aircraft carrier.


----------



## Deino

> ...
> ... Y-8Q / KQ-200 from the Chinese Navy
> ...



@hk299792458

http://www.eastpendulum.com/marine-chinoise-multiplie-moyens-anti-sous-marins

Since when is the Y-8G (GX-6) known as KQ-200 ??? ... and what does the K & Q means ?

Thanks a lot for any explanation,
Deino


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> @hk299792458
> 
> http://www.eastpendulum.com/marine-chinoise-multiplie-moyens-anti-sous-marins
> 
> Since when is the Y-8G (GX-6) known as KQ-200 ??? ... and what does the K & Q means ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for any explanation,
> Deino



K as in KJ-200 means Kōng / 空 = Air

Q here should be Qián / 潜 = 潜艇 = Submarine.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Zarvan

I really hope to see these kind of ships in Pakistan Navy. Ships which are equipped with two different VLS systems. One which can fire long range cruse missiles and the other one for long range Air Defence system. This model is being shown at IDEAS no idea which ship is it some Chinese friends think that it could be Type-057

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAAJ大和

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Luda-III Zhuhai *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qingdao destroyer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taizhou2005Sankt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 052C destroyer Lanzhou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ...
> Submarines = 58
> Big Ships = 77 (10 being constructed)
> Small Boats = 387
> Amphibious warfare = 454-564 crafts
> 
> 
> And 3 Aircraf carriers coming up from China WOW what a NAVY


Please correct your WORDING its called Ship building not construction...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

RAAJ大和 said:


> Please correct your WORDING its called Ship building not construction...


You may want to check Queen's English, actually Enclopaedia Britannica.......

British "That îs a lorry"
American "What is a lorry??? It sure looks like a Truck!!!"

LOL.


*Ship construction, *complex of activities concerned with the design and fabrication of all marine vehicles.

Ship construction today is a complicated compound of art and science. In the great days of sail, vessels were designed and built on the basis of practical experience; ship construction was predominantly a skill. With the rapid growth and development of the physical sciences, beginning in the early 19th century, it was inevitable that hydrokinetics (the study of fluids in motion), hydrostatics (the study of fluids at rest), and the science of materials and structures should augment the shipbuilder’s skill. The consequence of this was a ... (100 of 3,781 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAAJ大和

lcloo said:


> You may want to check Queen's English, actually Enclopaedia Britannica.......
> 
> British "That îs a lorry"
> American "What is a lorry??? It sure looks like a Truck!!!"
> 
> LOL.
> 
> 
> *Ship construction, *complex of activities concerned with the design and fabrication of all marine vehicles.
> 
> Ship construction today is a complicated compound of art and science. In the great days of sail, vessels were designed and built on the basis of practical experience; ship construction was predominantly a skill. With the rapid growth and development of the physical sciences, beginning in the early 19th century, it was inevitable that hydrokinetics (the study of fluids in motion), hydrostatics (the study of fluids at rest), and the science of materials and structures should augment the shipbuilder’s skill. The consequence of this was a ... (100 of 3,781 words)


But wiki says ship building classifies manufacturer as ship builder and construction as building


----------



## Beast

Zarvan said:


> I really hope to see these kind of ships in Pakistan Navy. Ships which are equipped with two different VLS systems. One which can fire long range cruse missiles and the other one for long range Air Defence system. This model is being shown at IDEAS no idea which ship is it some Chinese friends think that it could be Type-057


I don't think this one can fire cruise missile. It will mainly for air defense. If you want PN to fire cruise missile for long range strike. I believe the S-20 submarine sold to PN shall be capable of firing cruise missile.


----------



## lcloo

RAAJ大和 said:


> But wiki says ship building classifies manufacturer as ship builder and construction as building


You better check Oxford university or Cambridge university publications rather than Wiki. Any body with Wiki account can write anything they wished. This îs off topic, discussion ends here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Beast said:


> I don't think this one can fire cruise missile. It will mainly for air defense. If you want PN to fire cruise missile for long range strike. I believe the S-20 submarine sold to PN shall be capable of firing cruise missile.



This is not about CM alone as Sub can do the job (depends upon design and ability) but, Gwadar warrants the necessity of such type of surface ships for Pakistan territorial waters security and threats from the rival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

The Eagle said:


> This is not about CM alone as Sub can do the job (depends upon design and ability) but, Gwadar warrants the necessity of such type of surface ships for Pakistan territorial waters security and threats from the rival.


Why does gwadar defense warrant the need of cruise missile in surface ship?

Do Pakistan navy need to attack something at Africa continent or America continent for the protection of gwadar?


----------



## The Eagle

Beast said:


> Why does gwadar defense warrant the need of cruise missile in surface ship?
> 
> Do Pakistan navy need to attack something at Africa continent or America continent for the protection of gwadar?



It was to point out that, CM capable Subs are not necessary for Gwadar protection but surface fleet that without CM capability can do the job perfectly. Your own post w.r.t. ship is not capable of CM..


----------



## RAAJ大和

lcloo said:


> You better check Oxford university or Cambridge university publications rather than Wiki. Any body with Wiki account can write anything they wished. This îs off topic, discussion ends here.


Discussion end here....i thought it was the discussion forum, not discussion ending forum...LOL, Don't worry Sir!!!! Point Noted. I must agree with you that, i should use Oxfo Dictionary rather than relying on American one.


----------



## grey boy 2

5 days live real time combat drill in SCS (南海舰队某驱逐舰支队近日在南海某海域展开为期5天的实战化演练)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

055 DDG will have Type 364 "The Star of the Sea" AESA radar v3.0。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Type 055 #1(right) and #2(left)

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16 with 10 planes on board

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tiqiu

Chinese 054B has made several changes from 054A. It is believed for the export market. New features of this type frigate include new 130 mm main gun, two Haihong-10 and new radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Tiqiu said:


> Chinese 054B has made several changes from 054A. It is believed for the export market. New features of this type frigate include new 130 mm main gun, two Haihong-10 and new radar.
> 
> View attachment 356500
> 
> 
> View attachment 356504


I am surprised the 4000tons frigate can accommodate the 130mm gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiqiu

Beast said:


> I am surprised the 4000tons frigate can accommodate the 130mm gun.


Maybe that is why the hull of 054B is enlarged a little bit . The words are the PLAN ordered a first batch of 8.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

Type057 FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

054A FFG firing HQ-16

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

DDG 167 “face-lifting" - moving at a snail's pace

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Good old 167 waiting for new coat of paint before return to active service.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>




looks like 119, 115 and maybe 116 !?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> looks like 119, 115 and maybe 116 !?



12 new J-15 pilots added to the roster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

7 J-15 on deck at the same time for ops training in launching.






5 J-15 believe to be all launched from CV-16 flying in formation.






J-15 practicing low level air defense penetration.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

The 1st Div(amphibious mechanized) of 1 GA has been dissolved to form 2 Marine brigades which will reportedly be stationed in Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

cnleio said:


> View attachment 356599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type057 FFG
> View attachment 356601
> View attachment 356602
> View attachment 356603
> View attachment 356604
> View attachment 356605
> View attachment 356606


there is no project called '057' on paper or whatsoever, 054B will start constructions early 2017 or end of next year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Made-in-China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

Chinese Navy Surface Fleet 2020:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

WTF is this?

National defence patent awarded for vortex generator

http://www.chinanews.com/mil/2016/12-01/8080213.shtml

Capable of generating ocean vortices from a remote distance and at fixed direction, location and time, the device is of great significance to ushering in changes in the mode of naval battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> National defence patent awarded for vortex generator
> 
> http://www.chinanews.com/mil/2016/12-01/8080213.shtml
> 
> Capable of generating ocean vortices from a remote distance and at fixed direction, location and time, the device is of great significance to ushering in changes in the mode of naval battle.




Where did you find this info? The link is dead.


----------



## grey boy 2

CCTV: CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Dungeness said:


> Where did you find this info? The link is dead.



The link is fine for me. Live and kicking.

*856* "*Kaiyangxing*"("Mizar") commissioned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

gambit said:


> You mean like China have a functional EMALS ?


yes, indeed and its more energy efficient than the U.S ones````hard to digest it isnt it? `` well the good part is it is just my opinion````and I'm the very person who slapped your face when you said J-20 was fake, and it wouldnt be for another decade for us to even make a flying model of it back in 2011````

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

rcrmj said:


> yes, indeed and its more energy efficient than the U.S ones````hard to digest it isnt it? `` well the good part is *it is just my opinion*````and I'm the very person who slapped your face when you said J-20 was fake, and it wouldnt be for another decade for us to even make a flying model of it back in 2011````



In other words, we have zero evidence that the Chinese EMALS (if credible in the first place) is as efficient, let alone more so than, the US counterpart.


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> The link is fine for me. Live and kicking.
> 
> *856* "*Kaiyangxing*"("Mizar") commissioned




"*能远距离定向、定点、定时产生海洋漩涡，对推动海战方式变革具有重要意义*"。

So China is going to end all naval battles as we know of?


----------



## gambit

rcrmj said:


> yes, indeed and its more energy efficient than the U.S ones````hard to digest it isnt it? `` well the good part is it is just my opinion````and I'm the very person who slapped your face when you said J-20 was fake, and it wouldnt be for another decade for us to even make a flying model of it back in 2011````


First...Is the EMALS deployed ?

Second...I never said the J-20 was faked.

I was invited to this forum and joined in '09. Back then, talks about the J-20 were already on-going. Now, we are pretty much in '17. That is 8 yrs and all you have are flying prototypes.

For the F-22, the prototype demos were in 1991 and the official unveil was in 1997, then low rate production began in '01.

So where is it that I was wrong about the J-20's progress ? Sorry, but prototypes do not cut it. It took nearly five yrs for the F-22 to go from official debut to low rate production. It is now six yrs for the J-20.

Now who just slapped who ?


----------



## grey boy 2

052 "175" DDG launching anti-submarine torpedo (首见052D型驱逐舰发射反潜鱼雷)













New electronic surveillance ship commissioned for PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DCS

gambit said:


> First...Is the EMALS deployed ?
> I was invited to this forum and joined in '09. Back then, talks about the J-20 were already on-going. Now, we are pretty much in '17. That is 8 yrs and all you have are flying prototypes.
> 
> For the F-22, the prototype demos were in 1991 and the official unveil was in 1997, then low rate production began in '01.
> 
> So where is it that I was wrong about the J-20's progress ? Sorry, but prototypes do not cut it. It took nearly five yrs for the F-22 to go from official debut to low rate production. It is now six yrs for the J-20.



The J-20 is already in low rate production.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

gambit said:


> First...Is the EMALS deployed ?
> 
> Second...I never said the J-20 was faked.
> 
> I was invited to this forum and joined in '09. Back then, talks about the J-20 were already on-going. Now, we are pretty much in '17. That is 8 yrs and all you have are flying prototypes.
> 
> For the F-22, the prototype demos were in 1991 and the official unveil was in 1997, then low rate production began in '01.
> 
> So where is it that I was wrong about the J-20's progress ? Sorry, but prototypes do not cut it. It took nearly five yrs for the F-22 to go from official debut to low rate production. It is now six yrs for the J-20.
> 
> Now who just slapped who ?



You badly need to Update your Info about Chengdu J-20 program, Mr.Professional 

Maybe Mr. @Deino can help you to Update your Info and Insight about that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

rcrmj said:


> there is no project called '057' on paper or whatsoever, 054B will start constructions early 2017 or end of next year


The new 5,000-ton FFG with small AESA design for export ...
057护卫舰应有32单元垂直发射系统 76毫米主炮和ak630隐身版副炮 4联装yj83反舰导弹 和一座红旗10防空导弹 而最为重要的是采用了一体化桅杆设计顶部4面无死角相控阵雷达.舰首为封闭甲板设计.排水量接近5千吨，推测应该为抢占国外高端护卫舰市场而设计的型号，推测中国海军并未采纳此方案

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Now would you be dumb enough to launch a light drone using something other than EMALS






I know idiots would.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Our 1st type055 DDG building in shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

UAV spotted on the aircraft-carrier testing base (要上舰？中国新型无人机现身航母弹射基地)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

* New 10, 000 tons class training ship of PLAN (pennant number 83)*


----------



## 帅的一匹

grey boy 2 said:


> UAV spotted on the aircraft-carrier testing base (要上舰？中国新型无人机现身航母弹射基地)


Only by EMALS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

2nd PLAN ocean-going tug launched 






Another(the 27th) Type 054A FFG 






New 10000-ton training ship with side code "83" painted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

JN's D6 sailing for homeport

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rcrmj

cnleio said:


> The new 5,000-ton FFG with small AESA design for export ...
> 057护卫舰应有32单元垂直发射系统 76毫米主炮和ak630隐身版副炮 4联装yj83反舰导弹 和一座红旗10防空导弹 而最为重要的是采用了一体化桅杆设计顶部4面无死角相控阵雷达.舰首为封闭甲板设计.排水量接近5千吨，推测应该为抢占国外高端护卫舰市场而设计的型号，推测中国海军并未采纳此方案
> 
> View attachment 357276
> View attachment 357277
> View attachment 357278


this is just an export version of a new frigate, it has nothing to do with 054A's improved replacements and this is no designation called 057 period !



gambit said:


> First...Is the EMALS deployed ?
> 
> Second...I never said the J-20 was faked.
> 
> I was invited to this forum and joined in '09. Back then, talks about the J-20 were already on-going. Now, we are pretty much in '17. That is 8 yrs and all you have are flying prototypes.
> 
> For the F-22, the prototype demos were in 1991 and the official unveil was in 1997, then low rate production began in '01.
> 
> So where is it that I was wrong about the J-20's progress ? Sorry, but prototypes do not cut it. It took nearly five yrs for the F-22 to go from official debut to low rate production. It is now six yrs for the J-20.
> 
> Now who just slapped who ?


there are already 20+ J-20s in services boy````you just keep changing your 'verdicts' as you cant afford to lose face, thats fine```you can fool few new members here, who wont bother to dig ancient posts back 8 years ago, but you cant fool us, who has been seeing your ludicrous assumptions for years` 



SinoSoldier said:


> In other words, we have zero evidence that the Chinese EMALS (if credible in the first place) is as efficient, let alone more so than, the US counterpart.


do we have any 'solid' evidence of even current J-10A's performance and exact number of units built? as I said before, you are not forced to believe anything I said, it is all up to you mate... but I wont say WS-10B/C are as powerful and resilient as F-110's latest versions, or WS-15 is on J-20, or laser gun on 055 sort of nonsense ``

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

@FYJS-神华
军事报道中一闪而过的画面，疑似舰载726自卫干扰系统的显控台。似乎包含了告警/干扰两个功能。干扰通道中，726-3为雷达有源干扰，726-4为各类诱饵的发射装置，726-1A和726-5具体用途未知。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Not sure this is new or not, CV-16 carrier group

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

New 054A FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

From left to right: minesweeper, D10, D7, D8 and Type 726 LCAC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Love the craftmanship  #1










#2




Deputy General manager of CSSC

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

Why is the water surrounding the Type 054A green? Envy.


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807054257509675008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

3 subs at WC

Launched a few days ago











right one launched not so long ago











To be launched soon 






The above seems to corroborate with the following info

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rcrmj

btw, the latest info I've got regarding our steam catapult AC's completion will be *2020 the latest, 2019 the earliest*`````


----------



## grey boy 2

2 type 039 submarine now stationed in Hong Kong, the phantom of Victoria Harbor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

SinoSoldier said:


> Why is the water surrounding the Type 054A green? Envy.
> 
> View attachment 358850



Sun reflecting the ship hence such shade.


----------



## Akasa

The Eagle said:


> Sun reflecting the ship hence such shade.



I was being snide; look at what's in the background.


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> 3 subs at WC
> 
> Launched a few days ago


nice work at Wuchang Shipbuilding!
@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

SinoSoldier said:


> I was being snide; look at what's in the background.



USS Zumwalt


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> nice work at Wuchang Shipbuilding!
> @AndrewJin


MADE-IN-WUHAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Ok, the third Type 039C launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Maybe it's for PN?


----------



## GiantPanda

Deino said:


> View attachment 358921




Looking good!


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Ok, the third Type 039C launched.



Those are Type 039Bs, not the "C" variant; the latter has X-shaped rudder arrangement.


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> Maybe it's for PN?



No, these are 039Cs for the South Sea Fleet.


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> No, these are 039Cs for the South Sea Fleet.



These are 039Bs. The 039C has that distinctive X-shaped rudder arrangement.


----------



## IblinI

SinoSoldier said:


> These are 039Bs. The 039C has that distinctive X-shaped rudder arrangement.


Nobody know the details of "039C".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

DDG-1000 & type054A in America

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

YuChen said:


> Nobody know the details of "039C".



These 039Cs plus others in the pipeline are gonna kick some smelly arses

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

(source:现代舰船)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Two Type 056As(*511* "*Baoding*“ and *512* "*Heze*" ) commissioned at 08:30 on 12.12.2016 




































both into the East Sea Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

2 more 056 FFG commissioned, 30 in service so far, initial order for 70 ships, could be as many as more than 100s in the future 轻型护卫舰保定舰、菏泽舰入列命名授旗仪式在江苏连云港某军港举行
*自2013年2月，首艘056型轻型护卫舰582号蚌埠舰入列人民海军东海舰队至今，056系列轻护已入列30艘，已确认订单70艘，未来下水可能超过百艘*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

South China Sea, unsink-A.C

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

So the max detection range of 052D's AESA radar is 110% of what is specified by the manufacturer. 



cnleio said:


> South China Sea, unsink-A.C
> 
> View attachment 360055



I want to see Phase II and III of Yongshu reclaimation get started. 



grey boy 2 said:


> 2 more 056 FFG commissioned, 30 in service so far, initial order for 70 ships, could be as many as more than 100s in the future 轻型护卫舰保定舰、菏泽舰入列命名授旗仪式在江苏连云港某军港举行
> *自2013年2月，首艘056型轻型护卫舰582号蚌埠舰入列人民海军东海舰队至今，056系列轻护已入列30艘，已确认订单70艘，未来下水可能超过百艘*



The final number of Type 056 FFG might go north of 100.

40 for the East Sea 60 for the South Sea.

No hidings for submarines from a certain country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Henry ME 95

China's People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) commissioned its 28th and 29th Jiangdao-class (Type 056/056A) corvettes at a naval port in Lianyungang in eastern Jiangsu Province on 12 December, according to the China Military Online website.

_Baoding_ (hull number 511) and _Heze_ (hull number 512), named respectively after the city of Baoding in Hebei Province and the city of Heze in Shandong Province, entered service with the PLAN's East Sea Fleet. Both ships had been launched in 2015.

According to _IHS Jane's Fighting Ships_, corvettes of this class have a full load displacement of 1,500 tonnes.

The vessels are armed with four YJ-83 anti-ship missiles, a 76 mm gun, two 30 mm cannons, two triple-barreled lightweight torpedo launchers, and an eight-cell HQ-10 short-range launcher. The sensor suite comprises a Type 347G (LR 66) I-band fire-control radar and a bow-mounted sonar.

_IHS Jane's_ had reported that a number of the class have enhanced anti-submarine capabilities (Type 056A) with towed and variable-depth sonars in addition to the hull-mounted sonar fitted to all of the class.

Although not equipped with a hangar, a Z-9 helicopter can be operated from the flight deck to either supplement the ship's sonar suite with airborne dipping sonar or provide the capability to engage a submarine at greater range than achievable with ship-launched torpedoes.

http://www.janes.com/article/66206/chinese-navy-commissions-two-more-jiangdao-class-corvettes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

054A live firing drill










USA, Canada, Singapore port visit




056 FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khafee



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

By 2025, there will be over 100 of these ships hunting down submarines in the East and South China Seas. 

The 41st Type 056 FFG "*Zhangye*“ launched at LN Shipyard on 06.12.2016


























A cheque for the sum of 200000 RMB for the ship and its crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Henry ME 95

cirr said:


> By 2025, there will be over 100 of these ships hunting down submarines in the East and South China Seas.
> 
> The 41st Type 056 FFG "*Zhangye*“ launched at LN Shipyard on 06.12.2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cheque for the sum of 200000 RMB for the ship and its crew.


quite a naval force. the Chinese navy will lead the world in might one day


----------



## cirr

The 21st J-15 






The caption says 1st live firing exercise by the carrier group

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

056 FFG updates table

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseLuver

This is just too awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hk299792458

A short analysis I wrote today on the recent Liaoning CVSG drill in Bohai -

http://www.eastpendulum.com/premier-exercice-tirs-reels-gan-liaoning

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Some nice pictures on board the CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

For anyone interested in some very nice full-size high resolution shots ...


http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2016-12/16/content_7411770.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese Navy conducts live ammunition drill for aircraft carrier formation in the Bohai Sea*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

*Ohhh guys .... why always a new thread ???? *

*Is it so difficult to look a bot before posting ???*

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

CCTV 4 中文国际 also aired the Liaoning aircraft carrier drill today.

CCTV 4 "Today Focus" 2016-12-16 - China's aircraft carrier formation did live ammunition drill for the first time, as well as China's DoD response to the US media news on the defense installations in the South China Sea.
《今日关注》 20161216 中国航母编队首次实弹演习 国防部霸气回应美 | CCTV-4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makarena

looking at those picture made me want to take a trip on a cruise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Chinese aircraft carrier exercised for the first time live firing off coast of Xingcheng 360km north of Beijing

live fire included surface and air targets including the launch of a YJ-83KH from J15 fighter

Chinese carrier strike group is planned to conduct drills past the first island chains into the Pacific in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Replenishment vessel 956 sea trials soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Table of the PLAN major battle ships 2016 excluding the smaller 056 FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rendong



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Type 056A FFG 514 “*Liupanshui*”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

PLAN Sovremenny DDG 136 modernization almost done, the 36 cells VLS (HQ-16) was clearly visible
中国现代级舰改装垂发清晰曝光：32单元红旗16
现代级改装最新进展，前部16单元垂发确认，前后总共32单元垂发，另外还有24联装红旗10防空导弹，国产382型三坐标雷达，后桅364对海低空搜索雷达，红旗16目标照射雷达等，预计反舰导弹为八枚鹰击12，改装完成后配置与先期改装的深圳舰相当。（来源：@和平蓝盾1949 @浩汉防务-红鲨

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

grey boy 2 said:


> PLAN Sovremenny DDG 136 modernization almost done, the 36 cells VLS (HQ-16) was clearly visible
> 中国现代级舰改装垂发清晰曝光：32单元红旗16
> 现代级改装最新进展，前部16单元垂发确认，前后总共32单元垂发，另外还有24联装红旗10防空导弹，国产382型三坐标雷达，后桅364对海低空搜索雷达，红旗16目标照射雷达等，预计反舰导弹为八枚鹰击12，改装完成后配置与先期改装的深圳舰相当。（来源：@和平蓝盾1949 @浩汉防务-红鲨



That's a 16-cell VLS grid. The Sovremennyy might have 32 in total, but the pictured VLS system only has 16 cells.


----------



## grey boy 2

SinoSoldier said:


> That's a 16-cell VLS grid. The Sovremennyy might have 32 in total, but the pictured VLS system only has 16 cells.



Hmmm, nice observation, but i thought i have your doubt covered in my post前部16单元垂发确认，前后总共32单元垂发，)
OH but wait, sorry, i forgot you don't know "Chinese" LOL
Alright, will promise to try my best to check if i could find some "Hindi" version captions to fulfill your need, OK?
However,please do not forget to thanks me, my dear Indian friend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

#1 Type 901 replenishment vessel in sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

cirr said:


> #1 Type 901 replenishment vessel in sea trials



Is this the 40000 tons class one?


----------



## DCS

grey boy 2 said:


> Is this the 40000 tons class one?


Yup, it's the fast 40,000 tonne AOE for carrier groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

grey boy 2 said:


> Is this the 40000 tons class one?



48000-ton full displacement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Any guess, what pennent number she will get ?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Any guess, what pennent number she will get ?



956

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16, new planes formation shown

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

SinoSoldier said:


> That's a 16-cell VLS grid. The Sovremennyy might have 32 in total, but the pictured VLS system only has 16 cells.


Front 16x VLS cells for HHQ-16, back also 16x VLS cells for HHQ-16 ... such update just total 32x VLS cells on board as same as type054A's firepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

grey boy 2 said:


> Is this the 40000 tons class one?


Type 901 replenishment vessel 40000+
Vikrant 40000+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

New 054A in sea trials
















Construction of Type 054A FFGs drawing to an close?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

\

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

054A FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16 and 052C DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

DDG 167 “*Shenzhen*” MLU

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

13 J-15 on board CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

DDG 167











with 16xYJ-12 or 16xYJ-18?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

More on CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> More on CV-16




From this video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

*Chinese carrier carries out fighter drills on open seas*


China's military says its first aircraft carrier group has carried out a series of fighter launch, recovery and air combat exercises in the Yellow Sea amid tensions with the U.S. and Taiwan.

The Defense Ministry announced late Friday that the Liaoning carrier group conducted the drills in the Yellow Sea in recent days and is scheduled to continue exercises farther afield. It did not specify where.

The growing capabilities of the group and its movements have been closely watched since the Liaoning was declared combat-ready last month and then dispatched on a training mission to the disputed South China Sea.

Beijing has said the carrier would be used mostly for training and research.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1304221/chinese-carrier-carries-out-fighter-drills-on-open-seas


@long_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

Doordie said:


> China's military says its first aircraft carrier group has carried out a series of fighter launch, recovery and air combat exercises in the Yellow Sea amid tensions with the U.S. and Taiwan.
> 
> The Defense Ministry announced late Friday that the Liaoning carrier group conducted the drills in the Yellow Sea in recent days and is scheduled to continue exercises farther afield. It did not specify where.
> 
> The growing capabilities of the group and its movements have been closely watched since the Liaoning was declared combat-ready last month and then dispatched on a training mission to the disputed South China Sea.
> 
> Beijing has said the carrier would be used mostly for training and research.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1304221/chinese-carrier-carries-out-fighter-drills-on-open-seas
> 
> 
> @long_


Everything is proceeding steadily according to plan.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 星海军事

YJ-12A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

星海军事 said:


> YJ-12A



Quite a bit of fire power.

Let's bundle 18 YJ-12As into DDG 136...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BuddhaPalm

PLAN CVBG carries out live-fire exercises in Western Pacific close to east coast of Taiwan!

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...na-sea-apparently-heading-pacific-first-time/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nature is

J15 air drill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Foreign
20 MINS AGO BY AGENCIES






China’s first aircraft carrier will carry out drills in the Western Pacific, in what the navy called part of routine exercises, but amid renewed tension over self-ruled Taiwan that Beijing claims as its own.

The navy said in a statement late on Saturday the Liaoning, along with its accompanying fleet, would conduct “exercises far out at sea”, without giving details of the location or route, in what is likely its first blue-water drill far from home waters.

“This exercise is being carried out in accordance with annual exercise plans,” the navy said, in a statement also carried on the front page of the official People’s Liberation Army Daily.

China’s military has conducted its first ever live-fire drills using an aircraft carrier and fighters in the northeastern Bohai Sea close to Korea this month and has more recently been in the East China Sea.

The navy showed pictures on its official microblog from the drills in the East China Sea, including J-15 carrier-borne fighter jets launching into the sky, overseen by navy chief Wu Shengli.

*Read more: China terms Trump’s remarks ‘as threat to peace*

They conducted aerial refuelling and air combat exercises on Thursday, the navy said.

China’s growing military presence in the disputed South China Sea, in particular, has fuelled concern, with the United States criticising its militarisation of maritime outposts and holding regular air and naval patrols to ensure freedom of navigation.

The Western Pacific exercise comes amid new tension over self-ruled Taiwan, following US President-elect Donald Trump’s telephone call with the island’s president that upset Beijing.

China’s air force conducted long-range drills this month above the East and South China Seas that rattled Japan and Taiwan. China said those exercises were also routine.

China’s Soviet-built Liaoning aircraft carrier has participated in previous military exercises, including some in the South China Sea, but China is years away from perfecting carrier operations similar to those the United States has practised for decades.

Last December, the defence ministry confirmed China was building a second aircraft carrier, but its launch date is unclear. The aircraft carrier programme is a state secret.

Beijing could build multiple aircraft carriers over the next 15 years, the Pentagon said in a report last year.

China’s successful operation of the Liaoning is the first step in what state media and some military experts believe will be the deployment of domestically built carriers by 2020.

*Read more: China returns seized US naval sea drone*

Share this on WhatsApp


http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/blog/2016/12/25/chinas-aircraft-carrier-to-drill-in-western-pacific/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nature is



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

One day Liaoning aircraft carrier will carry out drills with Pakistan navy in Arabian Sea.

Guys, your opinions when that will happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

Place Of Space said:


> One day Liaoning aircraft carrier will carry out drills with Pakistan navy in Arabian Sea.
> 
> Guys, your opinions when that will happen?



When we get an aircraft carrier.


----------



## Place Of Space

Hassan Guy said:


> When we get an aircraft carrier.



Why not, who thought in the beginning China could operate a carrier and build a carrier so soon?
Having the agressive ambition, make a goal, then do all efforts to achieve the goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

This is cross sea training, the next will be in the South China Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

PLAN CV16 Battle Group training in Western Pacific

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nature is

long_ said:


> This is cross sea training, the next will be in the South China Sea



Follow by Pacific Ocean.


----------



## BuddhaPalm

PLAN CVBG discovered a JMSDF submarine and tracked it! The JMSDF submarine scurried away!

http://www.jiji.com/sp/article?k=2016122500107&g=pol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

BuddhaPalm said:


> PLAN CVBG discovered a JMSDF submarine and tracks it! The JMSDF submarine scurried away!
> 
> http://www.jiji.com/sp/article?k=2016122500107&g=pol



Link is not in English, please translate.


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

BuddhaPalm said:


> PLAN CVBG discovered a JMSDF submarine and tracked it! The JMSDF submarine scurried away!
> 
> http://www.jiji.com/sp/article?k=2016122500107&g=pol


Soryu class. Just so so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BuddhaPalm

Basel said:


> Link is not in English, please translate.


One aircraft helicopter equipped with a Chinese navy's frigate ship was launched in the southeast offshore of Miyakojima, Okinawa Prefecture this afternoon. The patrol helicopter approached the airspace of about 10 km to Miyakojima airspace. Air Self Defense Force fighter aircraft urgently started, but there was no airspace infringement.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

BuddhaPalm said:


> One aircraft helicopter equipped with a Chinese navy's frigate ship was launched in the southeast offshore of Miyakojima, Okinawa Prefecture this afternoon. The patrol helicopter approached the airspace of about 10 km to Miyakojima airspace. Air Self Defense Force fighter aircraft urgently started, but there was no airspace infringement.


Okinawa was China's fellow state n the history, we will take it back. 不但要拿回台湾，还要拿回琉球！there is no OKINAWA on this planet, only Ryukyu.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

D10 from JN launched today 26.12.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese Navy holds live ammunition drill for aircraft carrier formation*
2016-12-21 10:09 | Xinhua | Editor:Xu Shanshan

Photo provided by 81.cn shows that the Chinese Navy conducts a drill for a large fleet of naval vessels and aircraft in the Bohai Sea. (Source:81.cn)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Has entered the South China Sea through the bus channel








*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Chinese carrier enters South China Sea amid renewed tension


A group of Chinese warships led by the country's sole aircraft carrier entered the top half of the South China Sea on Monday after passing south of Taiwan, the self-ruled island's Defence Ministry said of what China has termed a routine exercise.

The move comes amid renewed tension over Taiwan, which Beijing claims as its own, ineligible for state-to-state relations, following US President-elect Donald Trump's telephone call with the island's president that upset Beijing.

The Soviet-built Liaoning aircraft carrier has taken part in previous exercises, including some in the South China Sea, but China is years away from perfecting carrier operations similar to those the United States has practised for decades.

Taiwan's Defence Ministry said the carrier, accompanied by five vessels, passed southeast of the Pratas Islands, which are controlled by Taiwan, heading southwest.

The carrier group earlier passed 90 nautical miles south of Taiwan's southernmost point via the Bashi Channel, between Taiwan and the Philippines.

"Staying vigilant and flexible has always been the normal method of maintaining airspace security," said ministry spokesman Chen Chung-chi, declining to say whether Taiwan fighter jets were scrambled or if submarines had been deployed.

Chen said the ministry was continuing to "monitor and grasp the situation".

Senior Taiwan opposition Nationalist lawmaker Johnny Chiang said the Liaoning exercise was China's signal to the United States that it has broken through the "first island chain", an area that includes Japan's Ryukyu Islands and Taiwan.

In Beijing, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying said people should not read too much into what the carrier was up to, as its movements were within the law.

"Our Liaoning should enjoy in accordance with the law freedom of navigation and overflight as set by international law, and we hope all sides can respect this right of China's," she told a daily news briefing.

Influential state-run Chinese tabloid the Global Times said the exercise showed how the carrier was improving its combat capabilities and that it should now sail even further afield.

"The Chinese fleet will cruise to the Eastern Pacific sooner or later. When China's aircraft carrier fleet appears in offshore areas of the US one day, it will trigger intense thinking about maritime rules," the newspaper said in an editorial.

China has been angered recently by US naval patrols near islands that China claims in the South China Sea. This month, a Chinese navy ship seized a US underwater drone in the South China Sea. China later returned it.

Japan said late on Sunday it had spotted six Chinese naval vessels including the Liaoning travelling through the passage between Miyako and Okinawa and into the Pacific.

Japan's top government spokesman said on Monday the voyage showed China's expanding military capability and Japan was closely monitoring it.

China's air force conducted long-range drills this month above the East and South China Seas that rattled Japan and Taiwan. China said those exercises were also routine.

Last December, the defence ministry confirmed China was building a second aircraft carrier but its launch date is unclear. The aircraft carrier program is a state secret.

Beijing could build multiple aircraft carriers over the next 15 years, the Pentagon said in a report last year.

China claims most of the South China Sea through which about $5 trillion in ship-borne trade passes every year. Neighbours Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam also have claims.



http://www.dawn.com/news/1304582/chinese-carrier-enters-south-china-sea-amid-renewed-tension

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BuddhaPalm

long_ said:


> *Has entered the South China Sea through the bus channel
> View attachment 363424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We are maintaining a constant military presence off the East Coast of Taiwan. When the time is ripe, the live fire exercises become real and CVBG surround Taiwan with a military blockade while the PLAN Marines launch an amphibious attack from all sides. At our current rate of escalation, the attack will happen within three years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

6000 class FFG 054B construction has begun ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

grey boy 2 said:


> 6000 class FFG 054B construction has begun ?



6000-ton full displacement?

I want to see an end to the construction of 052Ds in 2 years, followed by the start of 052E with fully integrated electric propulsion etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Chinese Navy anti submarine helicopter chase Japanese submarine in the Miyako Island Strait*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹

Soryu class is just so so. I don't believe Japanese hyper.


----------



## Akasa

wanglaokan said:


> Soryu class is just so so. I don't believe Japanese hyper.



If the Soryu were just "so-so" as you've just described, the PLAN wouldn't have taken over half a decade to be able to track (and boast about tracking) it. This isn't the first time the Soryu has taken such patrols and I'd wager this isn't the first instance of the submarine taking a good look at PLAN hardware as well.


----------



## 帅的一匹

SinoSoldier said:


> If the Soryu were just "so-so" as you've just described, the PLAN wouldn't have taken over half a decade to be able to track (and boast about tracking) it. This isn't the first time the Soryu has taken such patrols and I'd wager this isn't the first instance of the submarine taking a good look at PLAN hardware as well.


You don't know Chinese well, we keep it low down.


----------



## Akasa

wanglaokan said:


> You don't know Chinese well, we keep it low down.



And yet suddenly they are not only reporting of this alleged encounter, but also posting infographics of it. Sounds like it's a newly-acquired capability (or skill) rather than a deliberate loosening of OPSEC.


----------



## 帅的一匹

SinoSoldier said:


> And yet suddenly they are not only reporting of this alleged encounter, but also posting infographics of it. Sounds like it's a newly-acquired capability (or skill) rather than a deliberate loosening of OPSEC.


Japan navy is very delicate, but still retrained by its size and population. Especially the land mass. They are quite nervous China will cut its SCS route, but we didn't do it. Cause we have economy relationship with Japan as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

wanglaokan said:


> Japan navy is very delicate, but still retrained by its size and population. Especially the land mass. They are quite nervous China will cut its SCS route, but we didn't do it. Cause we have economy relationship with Japan as well.



I was referring to this specific incident. It seems as if the PLAN had only recently acquired the capability to track the Soryu-class SSKs since their debut in 2009 (when they most likely have started their patrols around Chinese fleets).


----------



## 艹艹艹

SinoSoldier said:


> It seems as if the PLAN had only recently acquired the capability to track the Soryu-class SSKs since their debut in 2009 (when they most likely have started their patrols around Chinese fleets).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

SinoSoldier said:


> I was referring to this specific incident. It seems as if the PLAN had only recently acquired the capability to track the Soryu-class SSKs since their debut in 2009 (when they most likely have started their patrols around Chinese fleets).


It's normal, we have many good stuffs in our arsenal. There always be some good development when you pour money into R&D.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

grey boy 2 said:


> 6000 class FFG 054B construction has begun ?


Completely nonsense.


----------



## cirr

DDG 118 in sea trials 






Sea trials of DDG 155 "*Nanjing*" about to begin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Qingdao naval base, 2nd aircraft-carrier dock construction has begun

2016年11月11日的卫星图片显示，青岛海军基地开始建设第二个航母码头。图片来自TerraServer。

新码头紧邻原航母码头，鉴于原航母码头已用于停靠辽宁舰和88舰，新码头应该是用于停靠新航母和89舰。

可以推测，新码头应该于新航母入役前建造完毕。

目前海军已有两个用于停靠航母的码头，分别位于青岛和三亚。

航母的停靠码头不是永远固定的，应该会轮换。002服役后很可能也会先驻扎在青岛，把之前的航母放一艘到三亚。因为青岛距离葫芦岛舰载机训练基地很近，方便航母的舰载机训练。而002入役后需要一段时间训练舰载机。

在002服役后，海军将拥有三艘航母。三艘航母会一直处于一艘维护，一艘训练，一艘部署的状态。维护、训练、部署各耗时大约6个月，每18个月循环一次。其中在训练的那一艘很可能会停靠在青岛，因为青岛距离葫芦岛的舰载航空兵训练基地比较近。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Nice comparision ...






+ Liaoning at Sanya ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

FFG 510 "_*Ningde*_" inducted on 28.12.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814018857681592322

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814056169798922240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Doordie said:


> Chinese carrier enters South China Sea amid renewed tension
> 
> 
> A group of Chinese warships led by the country's sole aircraft carrier entered the top half of the South China Sea on Monday after passing south of Taiwan, the self-ruled island's Defence Ministry said of what China has termed a routine exercise.
> ...
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1304582/chinese-carrier-enters-south-china-sea-amid-renewed-tension



Please note that this is *a SYNDICATED article by REUTERS*, dawn.com just reposted this syndicated article in whole like the many newspapers and online news in many countries.

Those news aggregators like REUTERS and its subsidiary, the Associated Press (AP) and AFP are the THREE dominant news centers in the West dominating the news industry there.

Next time better states it clearly that the actual source originates from REUTERS / AP / AFP instead of just the carrier, which can be any name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

wanglaokan said:


> Japan navy is very delicate, but still retrained by its size and population. Especially the land mass. They are quite nervous China will cut its SCS route, but we didn't do it. Cause we have economy relationship with Japan as well.


And not only that, *for many decades even century long*, China never has any significant naval force (and air force too)... just very lately in quite recent years China started to earn the "respect" from the Japan. In the past Japan always has more superior naval force than China ever since the Meiji Restoration.

From now on, such *historical anomaly* is rectified. Therefore Japan, as well as any other countries incl. the USA, will need to adjust their perspectives on China's real might and to accept the much increased naval and air force powers *as the new normal and new realities to live with, for as time goes by, China's forces will simply get increased more and more!

It's JUST QUITE NORMAL for a country as large as China (in term of economical size, landmass and population) to have all the necessary naval and air forces to protect its own economy and commerce interests, projected around the world.
*
As *Asok* mentioned in one of his posts that China's jet fighter the J-20 is truly one of the breakthroughs for China that for the very first time in the very long history of China, it can come so close overcoming the quality gap against the West in making the military aircraft! In this sense alone, it's truly a great achievement by China in the 2nd decade of the 21st century!
*
@Asok*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16 at the Sanya navy base after the long range exercise "welcome back"
辽宁舰航母编队结束第一次远海作战训练归来，缓缓驶入三亚军港。穿越宫古海峡直出西太平洋，从祖国宝岛台湾南侧返回南海回港，辽宁舰是科研训练舰，从此更是作战训练舰。六七万吨的钢铁巨舰甲板上摆满战机，震撼、欣喜或感动，心情难以言表。这样的画面，以后会常有。（摄影：超大-SEX3280）

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

FFG 515 “_*Binzhou*_” commissioned on 29.12.2016 











The 23th Type 054A

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khafee

Type 056

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Mine countermeasures ship 814 "*Donggang*“ commissioned on 29.12.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DJ_Viper

grey boy 2 said:


> CV-16, new planes formation shown



@cirr @Deino @cnleio
Sir, is there an AEW platform that you guys use on the carrier? Like the Hawkeye? If yes, do share pics. Thanks


----------



## monitor

Type 082II mine countermeasure vessel Donggang(814) was commissioned at Dalian naval port today.http://www.81.cn/jmywyl/2016-12/29/content_7429203.htm …

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

DJ_Viper said:


> @cirr @Deino @cnleio
> Sir, is there an AEW platform that you guys use on the carrier? Like the Hawkeye? If yes, do share pics. Thanks




Yes, there is the Z-18J AEW helicopter as shown here ... But it looks still like the prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

Deino said:


> Yes, there is the Z-18J AEW helicopter as shown here ... But it looks still like the prototype.
> 
> View attachment 364112



Ok, thank you. Would you happen to know the range of this heli's Radar?


----------



## cnleio

DJ_Viper said:


> @cirr @Deino @cnleio
> Sir, is there an AEW platform that you guys use on the carrier? Like the Hawkeye? If yes, do share pics. Thanks


CV16 using Z-18 AEW helo











"China Hawkeye" for CV is under developing

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Type 056A FFG “*Deyang*“ launched at HDZH on 29.12.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

yusheng said:


> View attachment 364403
> View attachment 364404
> View attachment 364405
> View attachment 364406


spectacular, I hope to be like the Zheng He fleet in the future（浩浩荡荡）

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

long_ said:


> spectacular, I hope to be like the Zheng He fleet in the future（浩浩荡荡）


Within less than a decade from now we gonna see China operating six or more aircraft carriers... and possibly in late 2018 or 2019, we may see CV-16, 17 and 18 in operation... with many type 055 destroyers and a huge fleet of many other kinds incl the nuke subs... will be amazing scenes by then!

For centuries-long the Chinese always play as others' victims never stay on top in term of the military hard assets... Still have breathing time to witness that great moment of the Chinese steady progress...  True might indeed makes peace!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## english_man

Well now that we are at New Years eve, i was wondering what we can expect to see development wise from the Chinese Navy in 2017. As 2017 will be the 2nd year into China's 13th 5 year plan.

Obviously we will see in a few months time the launching of China's second carrier (first all home built).........but i'am more interested to see how the 055 Cruiser will turn out to look, as that's what i call a proper surface combatant! 
Will we see evidence of the build of the long awaited 081 Helicopter carrier?...........and hopefully some news on the replacement for the 054A Frigate?............nearly forgot maybe start of 002 Carrier?
Regarding Submarines, i expect this to continue to be a mystery......as many Chinese themselves don't seem to know whats going on with the sub-surface fleet!
What else new wise is likely to turn up for the PLAN during 2017?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

english_man said:


> Well now that we are at New Years eve, i was wondering what we can expect to see development wise from the Chinese Navy in 2017. As 2017 will be the 2nd year into China's 13th 5 year plan.
> 
> Obviously we will see in a few months time the launching of China's second carrier (first all home built).........but i'am more interested to see how the 055 Cruiser will turn out to look, as that's what i call a proper surface combatant!
> Will we see evidence of the build of the long awaited 081 Helicopter carrier?...........and hopefully some news on the replacement for the 054A Frigate?............nearly forgot maybe start of 002 Carrier?
> Regarding Submarines, i expect this to continue to be a mystery......as many Chinese themselves don't seem to know whats going on with the sub-surface fleet!
> What else new wise is likely to turn up for the PLAN during 2017?


Due to the gov's new efforts to curb the sensitive military info leaks as happened recently with the hi-res images of CV-17 obtained by the Kyodo News, in particular among the military fans that are now regarded as high-risk group, I think only the publicly made available info will circulate. The Chinese military fans will be more sensible and self-refraining from taking risks posting the prohibited info.

Read more here:
http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/1228/c90000-9160425.html

~~~~~~~~~~~
*Happy New Year 2017 PDF members! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Summary of PLAN major surface ships inventory 2016 (credits to ξ李佳一ξ)
*2016年底大盘点——中国海军军舰列表（截止到2016年12月31日）*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

1st ship commissioned in 2017, 054A FFG "515" “滨州”号

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
16


----------



## grey boy 2

The final upgrade plan for 053H3 FFG (053H3型护卫舰最终改装方案曝光)
应该是B炮位一座8联装红旗7+两座双37换成一座8联装红旗10，机库左右两座双37换成两座简化版730









Historical pictures showing Yongxing Island in the 1991 with J-6 stationed VS 20 years later with J11B instead
1991年海军航8师22团歼6III和歼教6首上新建成的永兴岛机场。20多年过去，轮到歼11B们上岛了。







1991年，进驻新建成永兴岛机场的歼6战机及飞行员们。




20多年后的今天，歼11B已进驻永兴岛机场。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Now we're adding 054 and 056 to our already powerful coast guard enforcement, way to go to protect our maritime interest

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

The 1st finished product of the upgraded 053H3 FFG, with "HQ-10 and two 730"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Looks like the China, Malaysia relationship is going well these days
Chinese submarine port visit 中国海军潜艇与救生船巡练间访问马来西亚。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

China's missile deployment in South China Sea completely reasonable: expert
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 13:23, January 04, 2017





_ HQ-9 ground-to-air missile. [File photo]_

Chinese military expert Yin Zhuo told CCTV that China's military deployment in the South China Sea is completely reasonable, in light of the powerful naval force of the U.S. in the region.

He made his remarks after American media outlet Fox News quoted the U.S. intelligence community, saying that China has sent hundreds of surface-to-air missiles from the mainland to the South China Sea. Fox News reported that China has deployed more than 500 missiles on South China Sea islands, including CSA-6B and HQ-9 missiles, as well as the anti-ballistic missile interceptor HQ-26.

A U.S. official said these locations are “only temporary” and anticipated that the missiles would soon be deployed to the Nansha Islands and Yongxing Island. Some people believe China will form a comprehensive air defense system once it deploys CSA-6B, HQ-9 and HQ-26 in the South China Sea, increasing its power to cope with U.S. forces in the region.

Yin noted that the speculation by Western media makes no sense at all, since the U.S. has maintained powerful forces in the region, including bombers and aircraft carriers. He said neither the U.S. nor surrounding countries are the targets of the missile, adding that they won't be launched unless China's sovereignty over these islands and reefs are violated.

Yin said the U.S. is the one who truly threatens regional stability, though Western media has been spreading the theory of the so-called China threat. The situation in the South China Sea has been stable since the U.S. presidential election. However, some countries are still pushing issues, hoping the U.S. will maintain its Asia-Pacific Rebalance strategy.

China will never give up its core interest in the South China Sea, stressed Yin.

"We will never start a fight as long as others remain peaceful, but we'll fight back when violated," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

One photo, The 30 years of PLAN & Warship Revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## english_man

Very good post from 'cnleio', as it shows how China's Navy has modernized significantly over the years, as portrayed in 5 year segments. What it certainly shows is that the Chinese Navy had virtually no anti-air missile capability 25-30 years ago.
Please could you post images of the Chinese Navy 30 years from now. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*List of naval vessels commissioned to PLA Navy in 2016*
Source: Navy.81.cn | Published: 2017/1/6





Guided-missile destroyer Yinchuan (175) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on July. 12, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Guided-missile frigate Jingzhou (532) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Jan. 5, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Guided-missile frigate Xiangtan (531) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Feb. 24, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Replenishment ship Luomahu (964) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on July. 15, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Minesweeper Rongcheng (811) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Jan. 25, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Guided-missile frigate Binzhou (515) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Dec. 29, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Guided-missile corvette Qujing (508) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on June. 6, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Icebreaker Haibing 722 was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy in January, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)

_to be continued next post, due to max of 8 pics per post._

.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

_continued....._






Minesweeper Donggang (814) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Dec. 29, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Tank landing ship Tianmu Shan was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Jan. 12, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Supply ship Gaoyouhu was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Jan. 29, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Amphibious transport dock landing ship Yimeng Shan (988) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Feb. 2, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Comprehensive maritime investigatory boat Deng Jiaxian was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Feb. 2, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Tank landing ship Wuyi Shan (914) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on March. 7, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Tank landing ship Culai Shan (915) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on March. 7, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Icebreaker Haibing 723 was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on March. 17, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)



_to be continued next post, due to max of 8 pics per post._

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

_continued ....._






Supply ship Honghu (963) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on July. 15, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Guided-missile corvette Huaian (509) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Aug. 11, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Guided-missile corvette Baoding (511) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Dec. 12, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)






Guided-missile corvette Heze (512) was commissioned to the People's Liberation Army Navy on Dec. 12, 2016. (Source: Navy.81.cn)



_This is very impressive by PLAN._

.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IblinI

Impressive,but still a long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

What a navy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

China Coast Guard vessels patrol Diaoyu Islands
(Xinhua) 14:41, January 08, 2017





_File photo of China Coast Guard._


BEIJING -- China Coast Guard (CCG) vessels conducted a patrol in the territorial waters of the Diaoyu Islands on Sunday, according to the State Oceanic Administration website.

The vessels are CCG 2307, 2337 and 31239, according to the statement.

China conducts such patrols on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

055 #1 at DL 

20.11.2016





28.06.2016





@english_man

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_This news is 2 weeks old but not posted yet.
What an achievement and deserves to be shared._

========
*Chinese Navy finishes 1,000 escort missions at Gulf of Aden*
(CRI Online) 13:48, December 23, 2016





_Some pretty ladies!_


Thursday marked the eighth anniversary of the launch of the Chinese Navy's escort mission at the Gulf of Aden, the body of water to the north of Somalia in the Horn of Africa, an area of frequent pirate activity.

On the same day the PLA Navy finished its 1,000th task by escorting a Singaporean merchant ship to the eastern sea area of the Gulf.

Since 2008, 25 batches of escort formations, including 78 naval vessels, 54 helicopters, and over 21,000 officers and soldiers, have convoyed nearly 6,300 ships from across the world to destinations safely. Altogether 60 ships that got into difficulty have been assisted.

The Navy has kept its record of 100% security of both the escortees and themselves.

The escort fleets are five times faster today than they were eight years ago in completing an anti-pirate deployment. The time helicopters need to react to an emergency situation has shrunk to one third of that of 2008. The speed of Special forces deployment has also doubled.

The Navy is not exclusive to the Gulf of Aden area, but is made available when emergencies occur in other regions. For example, it went to the Mediterranean Sea and escorted 20 batches of Syrian chemical weapons, along with vessels from Russia, Denmark, and Norway.

The PLA has also taken the initiative in offering humanitarian assistance, escorting 10 ships from the World Food Program, sending fleets to help locate the missing Malaysian flight of MH 370, and helping to provide fresh water for the people of the Maldives.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## english_man

Thanks @cirr...........but do those images at Dalian actually show modules of a 055 build as of this time, and if so, could you highlight where they are?


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> Thanks @cirr...........but do those images at Dalian actually show modules of a 055 build as of this time, and if so, could you highlight where they are?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

ok.......thanks 'cirr' i see it now, after looking properly at the photos again.....


----------



## ahojunk

Zubr class LCAC





Zubr class LCAC





LPD and Zubr-class LCACs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

08.12.2016: satellite image of the 26th Type 054A FFG at HDZH






Of particuar interest are the modules clearly visible beneath the ship 

Also the outstanding order for Type 056 corvette/light FFG at HDZH stands at 9 as of 01.01.2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

856 "*Kaiyangxing*" commissioned on 10-01-2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Maritime garrison conducts training at sea*
2017-01-11 09:18 | China Military Online | Editor:Xu Shanshan






The guided-missile frigate Ningde (Hull 510) attached to a maritime garrison of the East China Sea Fleet under the Chinese PLA Navy steams at an undisclosed sea area in the East China Sea during a maritime training exercise on Jan. 9, 2017. (81.cn/Zhou Daoxian)






Sailors aboard the guided-missile frigate Ningde (Hull 510) prepare to conduct a maritime training exercise at an undisclosed sea area in the East China Sea on Jan. 9, 2017. The sailors are attached to a maritime garrison of the East China Sea Fleet under the Chinese PLA Navy. (81.cn/Zhou Daoxian)






A fleet attached to a maritime garrison of the East China Sea Fleet under the Chinese PLA Navy sails in formation during a maritime training exercise at an undisclosed sea area in the East China Sea on Jan. 9, 2017. (81.cn/Zhou Daoxian)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

ZTL11 for an expanded Marine?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Table to classify tonnage [POP3专栏] 一张图说明舰艇各排水量

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

J-20H CG 好帅的j20舰载版

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*New PLA Navy ship unveiled*
2017-01-12 10:49 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_

_




The People's Liberation Army Navy holds a ceremony to celebrate the commissioning of the *CNS Kaiyangxing* on Tuesday. Photo provided To China Daily_

*Vessel has top speed of 37 km/h and displacement of 6,000 metric tons*

The People's Liberation Army Navy has commissioned a new electronic reconnaissance ship, a PLA Navy media outlet reported on Wednesday in a rare move that also made public the composition of the nation's electronic intelligence fleet.

The *CNS Kaiyangxing, or Mizar, with hull code 856*, was delivered to a combat support flotilla of the North Sea Fleet on Tuesday morning in Qingdao, Shandong province, Modern Navy said on its WeChat account on Wednesday.

The Kaiyangxing is capable of conducting all-weather, round-the-clock reconnaissance on multiple and different targets, the report said, adding that the ship is so sophisticated that only a few countries, such as the United States and Russia, are capable of developing it.

Modern Navy said the *PLA Navy now operates six electronic reconnaissance vessels - Beijixing (Polaris), Tianwangxing (Uranus), Tianlangxing (Sirius), Haiwangxing (Neptune), Kaiyangxing (Mizar) and another whose name has not been revealed and is only known by its hull code of 855*. It also gave specific information about the ships such as their capabilities and functions.

Until now, the PLA Navy has never made public so many details about its intelligence collection ships.

The Kaiyangxing is a Type 815A electronic reconnaissance ship, which has a full displacement of 6,000 metric tons and a maximum speed of 20 knots, or 37 kilometers per hour, according to the Modern Navy report, which added that it is equipped with three small-caliber naval guns.

An expert from China's shipbuilding industry who wished not to be named told China Daily that the US Navy deploys at least 15 intelligence collection ships, while China still lags behind in this regard.

"The fact that we are facing an increasing number of difficulties when we safeguard our maritime interests means that we require more reconnaissance ships to support the PLA Navy's operations on the open sea," he said. "In addition, our future carrier battle groups also need such vessels that can provide various kinds of theater intelligence."

In 2016, the PLA Navy commissioned a total of 18 ships, including a Type 052D guided missile destroyer, three Type 054A guided missile frigates and six Type 056 corvettes.

These ships have a total displacement of 150,000 tons, roughly half of the overall displacement of the Royal Navy.

China is now building a domestically designed aircraft carrier in Dalian, Liaoning province. According to Defense Ministry spokesman Yang Yujun, the new carrier will have a displacement of 50,000 tons and will deploy domestically developed J-15 fighter jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

New(6th/7th) electronic reconnaissance ship at HDZH 











Barely half way through....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Devil Soul

*China launches new electronic intelligence naval ship*
REUTERS — PUBLISHED about an hour ago
WHATSAPP
 1 COMMENT
 PRINT
China's Navy has launched a new electronic reconnaissance ship, state media said on Thursday, the latest addition to an expanding fleet and as Beijing's new assertiveness to territorial claims in the South China Sea fuels tensions.

The People's Liberation Army (PLA) now operates six electronic reconnaissance vessels, the official English-language China Daily newspaper said, noting that the PLA "has never made public so many details about its intelligence collection ships".

Last year, the PLA Navy commissioned 18 ships, including missile destroyers, corvettes and guided missile frigates, the paper said.

China has also said it is building a second aircraft carrier. China's only carrier is the second-hand, Soviet-built Liaoning, which this week unsettled neighbours with drills in the disputed South China Sea.

The new electronic reconnaissance ship, the CNS Kaiyangxing or Mizar, with hull code 856, was on Tuesday delivered to a combat support flotilla of the North Sea Fleet at the eastern port of Qingdao, the China Daily said.

"The Kaiyangxing is capable of conducting all-weather, round-the-clock reconnaissance on multiple and different targets," the newspaper said, citing Chinese defence media as comparing it to sophisticated vessels only produced by countries with advanced militaries, such as the United States and Russia.

Regional naval officials say Chinese ships now increasingly track and shadow US and Japanese warships in the South China and East China seas, even during routine deployments.

China claims almost of the South China Sea, believed to have huge deposits of oil and gas, through which about $5 trillion in ship-borne trade passes every year, and has been building up military facilities like runways on the islands it controls.

Brunei, Malaysia, the Philippines, Taiwan and Vietnam also have claims.

China says it has no hostile intent and wants to manage the dispute through bilateral talks with the other claimants. But Beijing has been involved in a diplomatic spat with Washington over ship and aircraft patrols in the region.

On Wednesday, US President-elect Donald Trump's nominee for secretary of state, Rex Tillerson, said China should be denied access to islands it has built and placed military assets on in the South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Thursday, January 12, 2017, 11:58
*New PLA Navy ship unveiled*
By Zhao Lei
*Vessel has top speed of 37 km/h and displacement of 6,000 metric tons*





​ 
The People's Liberation Army Navy holds a ceremony to celebrate the commissioning of the CNS Kaiyangxing on Tuesday. (Provided To China Daily)

The People's Liberation Army Navy has commissioned a new electronic reconnaissance ship, a PLA Navy media outlet reported on Wednesday in a rare move that also made public the composition of the nation's electronic intelligence fleet.

The CNS Kaiyangxing, or Mizar, with hull code 856, was delivered to a combat support flotilla of the North Sea Fleet on Tuesday morning in Qingdao, Shandong province, Modern Navy said on its WeChat account on Wednesday.

The Kaiyangxing is capable of conducting all-weather, round-the-clock reconnaissance on multiple and different targets, the report said, adding that the ship is so sophisticated that only a few countries, such as the United States and Russia, are capable of developing it.

Modern Navy said the PLA Navy now operates six electronic reconnaissance vessels - Beijixing (Polaris), Tianwangxing (Uranus), Tianlangxing (Sirius), Haiwangxing (Neptune), Kaiyangxing (Mizar) and another whose name has not been revealed and is only known by its hull code of 855. It also gave specific information about the ships such as their capabilities and functions.

Until now, the PLA Navy has never made public so many details about its intelligence collection ships.

The Kaiyangxing is a Type 815A electronic reconnaissance ship, which has a full displacement of 6,000 metric tons and a maximum speed of 20 knots, or 37 kilometers per hour, according to the Modern Navy report, which added that it is equipped with three small-caliber naval guns.

An expert from China's shipbuilding industry who wished not to be named told China Daily that the US Navy deploys at least 15 intelligence collection ships, while China still lags behind in this regard.

"The fact that we are facing an increasing number of difficulties when we safeguard our maritime interests means that we require more reconnaissance ships to support the PLA Navy's operations on the open sea," he said. "In addition, our future carrier battle groups also need such vessels that can provide various kinds of theater intelligence."

In 2016, the PLA Navy commissioned a total of 18 ships, including a Type 052D guided missile destroyer, three Type 054A guided missile frigates and six Type 056 corvettes.

These ships have a total displacement of 150,000 tons, roughly half of the overall displacement of the Royal Navy.

China is now building a domestically designed aircraft carrier in Dalian, Liaoning province. According to Defense Ministry spokesman Yang Yujun, the new carrier will have a displacement of 50,000 tons and will deploy domestically developed J-15 fighter jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## R Wing

Brilliant. Through continued tech-sharing and even further aligned interests via Gwadar, the PN should benefit from this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Type 901 AOE #2 at CSSC Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

ahojunk said:


> *New PLA Navy ship unveiled*
> 2017-01-12 10:49 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_
> 
> _
> View attachment 367755
> 
> The People's Liberation Army Navy holds a ceremony to celebrate the commissioning of the *CNS Kaiyangxing* on Tuesday. Photo provided To China Daily_
> 
> *Vessel has top speed of 37 km/h and displacement of 6,000 metric tons*
> 
> The People's Liberation Army Navy has commissioned a new electronic reconnaissance ship, a PLA Navy media outlet reported on Wednesday in a rare move that also made public the composition of the nation's electronic intelligence fleet.
> 
> The *CNS Kaiyangxing, or Mizar, with hull code 856*, was delivered to a combat support flotilla of the North Sea Fleet on Tuesday morning in Qingdao, Shandong province, Modern Navy said on its WeChat account on Wednesday.
> 
> The Kaiyangxing is capable of conducting all-weather, round-the-clock reconnaissance on multiple and different targets, the report said, adding that the ship is so sophisticated that only a few countries, such as the United States and Russia, are capable of developing it.
> 
> Modern Navy said the *PLA Navy now operates six electronic reconnaissance vessels - Beijixing (Polaris), Tianwangxing (Uranus), Tianlangxing (Sirius), Haiwangxing (Neptune), Kaiyangxing (Mizar) and another whose name has not been revealed and is only known by its hull code of 855*. It also gave specific information about the ships such as their capabilities and functions.
> 
> Until now, the PLA Navy has never made public so many details about its intelligence collection ships.
> 
> The Kaiyangxing is a Type 815A electronic reconnaissance ship, which has a full displacement of 6,000 metric tons and a maximum speed of 20 knots, or 37 kilometers per hour, according to the Modern Navy report, which added that it is equipped with three small-caliber naval guns.
> 
> An expert from China's shipbuilding industry who wished not to be named told China Daily that the US Navy deploys at least 15 intelligence collection ships, while China still lags behind in this regard.
> 
> "The fact that we are facing an increasing number of difficulties when we safeguard our maritime interests means that we require more reconnaissance ships to support the PLA Navy's operations on the open sea," he said. "In addition, our future carrier battle groups also need such vessels that can provide various kinds of theater intelligence."
> 
> In 2016, the PLA Navy commissioned a total of 18 ships, including a Type 052D guided missile destroyer, three Type 054A guided missile frigates and six Type 056 corvettes.
> 
> These ships have a total displacement of 150,000 tons, roughly half of the overall displacement of the Royal Navy.
> 
> China is now building a domestically designed aircraft carrier in Dalian, Liaoning province. According to Defense Ministry spokesman Yang Yujun, the new carrier will have a displacement of 50,000 tons and will deploy domestically developed J-15 fighter jets.



*855 Tianquanxing (Megrez)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jkroo

Good thread, should be sticky. PLAN changes so fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khafee

@ahojunk @Shotgunner51 

Guys can this thread be made STICKY ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Akasa

We have three separate threads dedicated to the PLAN. Do we need one more?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese naval fleet visits Saudi Arabia*
Source China Military
Editor Ouyang | Time 2017-01-10







_The guided-missile destroyer Harbin of the 24th Chinese naval escort taskforce reaches the Port of Jeddah on January 9, 2016. A Chinese naval fleet comprised of three warships arrives at the Port of Jeddah on Monday for a five-day visit to Saudi Arabia. (81.cn/ Wang Changsong)_


JEDDAH, Saudi Arabia, Jan. 10 (ChinaMil) -- A Chinese naval fleet arrived at the Port of Jeddah on January 9 for a five-day friendly visit to Saudi Arabia. This is the second time for Chinese naval ships to pay an official visit to Saudi Arabia.

*The guided-missile destroyer Harbin, the guided-missile frigate Handan and the comprehensive supply ship Dongpinghu, forming the 24th escort taskforce of the Chinese PLA Navy, have embarked on their foreign port-call voyage* after completing the mission of providing escort for merchant ship in the Gulf of Aden and the waters off Somali coast.

*The three Chinese naval ships arrived at the Port of Jeddah at 10:00 on January 9, local time*. Over 200 persons including Chinese Ambassador to Saudi Arabia Li Huaxin, Consul General of the Chinese Consulate in Jeddah An Wa'er, staff of China-funded institutions, and overseas Chinese as well as representatives of the Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF) were at the pier to welcome the Chinese warships.

During its visit to Saudi Arabia, the taskforce will hold a deck reception, and the commanding officers of the taskforce, including Senior Captain Bai Yaoping and Zhou Pingfei, will call on officers of the Western Fleet of the RSNF. They are also scheduled, together with representatives of the Chinese sailors, to visit the naval tactical center and the maritime fire-fighting simulation center of the RSNF.

In addition, sailors of the two navies will also visit each other's warships.

*Saudi Arabia is the first leg* of the Chinese naval fleet's voyage of visit to four Western Asia countries, *which will continue to bring it to Qatar, the United Arab Emirates and Kuwait*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

cirr said:


> Type 901 AOE #2 at CSSC Defence
> 
> View attachment 367813



For CVBG-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

It depends on your interests. It's more important to me to find new so sticky thread is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

SinoSoldier said:


> We have three separate threads dedicated to the PLAN. Do we need one more?




Agreed, I had the same feeling "Why again a PLN" Thread ??

We already have now:

Ships and vessels commissioned by PLAN
Chinese Navy (PLAN) News & Discussions
2014, The Beginning Of A New Era For PLAN Build-up

+ a dedicated Type 001/CV-16, Type 001A and submarine topic ... and still some guys who start a new thread for each and every new ship just like that new EW/recce ship already twice ?? 

I'm not sure if a merger would be an option especially since some guys also post each and every image they find in all threads and then a few weeks again later ... IMO only in their hype to get as much as possible positive ratings !

Deino


----------



## Daniel808

Ships and vessels commissioned by PLAN 
*(For Commisioned new ships for China's Navy)
*
Chinese Navy (PLAN) News & Discussions 
*(Daily photos and News for China's Navy Activities, including Overseas Activities)*

2014, The Beginning Of A New Era For PLAN Build-up 
*(For Ships and Facility of China's Navy that still under Construction-before Oficially commissioned to the China's Navy Inventory)*

@Deino
I think that's fair enough

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

The must and needed visits that are going to play a vital role for the peace of the region in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

Daniel808 said:


> Ships and vessels commissioned by PLAN
> *(For Commisioned new ships for China's Navy)
> *
> Chinese Navy (PLAN) News & Discussions
> *(Daily photos and News for China's Navy Activities, including Overseas Activities)*
> 
> 2014, The Beginning Of A New Era For PLAN Build-up
> *(For Ships and Facility of China's Navy that still under Construction-before Oficially commissioned to the China's Navy Inventory)*
> 
> @Deino
> I think that's fair enough



Ah, yeah. Good logic, bro. It seems like process based discussions.

Design/technology => construction/trial => commission/ceremony => daily operations
/news. 

A simple categories based thread for PLAN just cause you missing some info. For me, the most important interest point is the 'new''.

BTW, when people here try to serve his interests/intentions should firstly thank the members who collected the military photos and news in Chinese forums, translate it and repost here. 

Just too many intentions and manipulations show up and that's why I hate online forums.

I really dislike the style of response for the 'suggestions'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

jkroo said:


> Ah, yeah. Good logic, bro. It seems like process based discussions.
> 
> Design/technology => construction/trial => commission/ceremony => daily operations
> /news.
> 
> A simple categories based thread for PLAN just cause you missing some info. For me, the most important interest point is the 'new''.
> 
> BTW, when people here try to serve his interests/intentions should firstly thank the members who collected the military photos and news in Chinese forums, translate it and repost here.
> 
> Just too many intentions and manipulations show up and that's why I hate online forums.
> 
> I really dislike the style of response for the 'suggestions'.



Exactly bro, the wording is really uncalled for accusing those suggested it "sticky".

Plain simple. agreed to the suggestion is fine, not agreed to it is ok either way, no need to be rude period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

grey boy 2 said:


> Exactly bro, the wording is really uncalled for accusing those suggested it "sticky".
> 
> Plain simple. agreed to the suggestion is fine, not agreed to it is ok either way, no need to be rude period.



Agreed. The response is pretty interesting if you studied psychological projection theory.



we should call mind reader @Jlaw to figure it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Jiangnan readying itself for a new wave of shipbuilding

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pepsi Cola

cirr said:


> Jiangnan readying itself for a new wave of shipbuilding


they purposely built this to make it hard to see what's inside lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

more warships on the way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

FFG 518 “Yiwu”






Yiwu, probably the 1st county-level city that has a warship named after it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

052D DDG 117 getting ready for the formal commission soon

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ahojunk

China’s new aircraft carrier hints at the future of its navy

The Liaoning carried at least three helicopters, eight fighters, three destroyers, two frigates, and a refueling ship.

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer January 13, 2017

Last month China reported that its aircraft carrier Liaoning was ready to start operational service. The country’s navy provided proof on Christmas Day, sending out its first carrier battle group (CVBG) through the Miyako Straits, around Taiwan, and into the South China Sea, launching and recovering aircraft along the way.

Looking ahead to 2030, the next Chinese carrier will likely look very similar to the Liaoning CVBG, with updated destroyers and frigates that provide a more advanced layered defense and missile strike system. It will likely be accompanied by an arsenal of drones.

And then come the nuclear-powered carriers of the Type 003 Chinese aircraft carrier. The Type 003 itself would likely have a displacement of around 90,000-100,000 tons and carry anywhere from between 70-100 helicopters and fixed wing aircraft, and have multiple aircraft elevators and a single island superstructure. With a nuclear-powered reactor, the Type 003 could reach speeds in excess of 30 knots. The reactors could also provide the power for electromagnetically assisted launch system (EMALS) catapults (the preceding conventional Type 002 carrier may use steam catapults). EMALS catapults have improved efficiency and are less maintenance intensive than steam catapults.

The air group will likely still use J-15 fighters for multi-role purposes, along with an electronic warfare mission variant. For dedicated air superiority mission, the air group could also have fifth-generation stealth fighters, most likely navalized versions of either the J-31 or even the J20. The EMALS catapult could allow the Type 003 to launch aircraft with a takeoff weight of up to 50 tons, including aerial tankers, airborne early warning aircraft (especially useful to guiding long range missiles against distant aircraft), anti-submarine warfare (ASW) planes, smaller cargo planes and strike aircraft. Given Chinese interest in unmanned vehicles, the Type 003 could come with a UAV for surveillance and reconnaissance. The Type 003’s air group will also have helicopters for ASW and search and rescue missions.

The CVBG’s escort elements will likely consist of Type 055 destroyers and a future Chinese frigate (Type 057?) with an integrated mast. The improved Type 055, upgraded from the current hulls under construction, would have integrated electric propulsion system to increase onboard power generation for sensors and direct energy weapons. It will likely also be armed with over a hundred long-range anti-air and surface attack missiles, in addition to carrying helicopters. Given Chinese interest in unmanned naval vehicles, those surface combatants would likely carry UAVs, UUVs, and USVs for mine countermeasure. For underwater escort, the accompanying submarine would likely be a Type 095 nuclear attack submarine, stealthier and more heavily armed than current Chinese attack boats.

Depending on the CVBG mission profile, amphibious warfare ships like the Type 071 landing platform dock and landing helicopter docks be deployed to help disembark Chinese marines and air cavalry forces.

Years of operational experience are still needed to make the Liaoning, and the rest of the PLAN, ready for combat and other intensive carrier operations. But the PLA is now off to an important start with the Liaoning, and they have bigger plans for the future.

Source: Popular Science “China’s new aircraft carrier hints at the future of its navy”

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

056 FFG comfortably piercing through the high waves, well suited for stationing in SCS (可以驻巡南海！056轻护劈波斩浪气势不输大舰)
舰上配备4枚射程为200千米的鹰击-83反舰导弹、两座三联装324毫米鱼雷发射管、一座八联装FL-3000N舰空导弹发射架(射程9千米)、两门30毫米遥控机关炮和一门76毫米舰炮；舰艉设有飞行甲板，可供直升机起降。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

FFG 513 "*Ezhou*“ commissioned today 18.01.2017 































An 1 million RMB cheque for the crews

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Makarena

love it, but I always thought they should carry more ASM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Makarena said:


> love it, but I always thought they should carry more ASM


ASM is expensive, and to carry more ASM could be very expensive. Considering that Type 056 is built to replace the Type 037 boat, I think 056's armament is sufficient. 

But of course, if foreign clients are interested on 056 and has the desire to put more ASM on it, we can equip it with systems used by the CV16 Liaoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Saifullah Sani

China's latest intelligence-gathering ship was commissioned into the PLAN's North Sea Fleet on 10 January, according to Chinese media reports. Source: Via sina.com





*PLAN commissions another intelligence-gathering ship*

China's latest intelligence-gathering ship was commissioned into the North Sea Fleet of the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) at a ceremony in Qingdao on 10 January, according to Chinese news media reports.

Named Kaiyangxing (pennant number 856), the vessel was built at the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai and is the fourth of the Dongdiao class (Type 815) to be commissioned in the past two years.

The first of the six 6,000-tonne ships currently in service with the PLAN was commissioned in 1999. Subsequent vessels have had changes made to their superstructure and masts, and are generally referred to as Type 815A.

The ships have a highly distinctive profile with very large spherical radomes, which are likely to be covering sensitive dish antennas for intercepting and collecting very low-power radio signals.

There are differences between the ships in the configuration of the antennas and Kaiyangxing has a unique flat-topped cylindrical radome above the bridge.

The six vessels in service are allocated evenly between the PLAN's North, East, and South Sea fleets.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Place Of Space

grey boy 2 said:


>



How much of this class frigate? I wanna order one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Specifications of 056 FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

Place Of Space said:


> How much of this class frigate? I wanna order one.


We can do group buying, me add one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

wanglaokan said:


> We can do group buying, me add one.


make the order at 11/11, you can get a 10% discount.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*CNS Ezhou 513*


*New vessel beefs up PLA Navy fleet*
2017-01-21 10:02 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_

The People's Liberation Army Navy has *commissioned its 31st Type-056 class corvette*, marking a new addition to the world's largest fleet of modern corvettes.

The *CNS Ezhou with a hull number of 513* was delivered to the East Sea Fleet in a naval base in East China's Fujian province on Wednesday, PLA Daily reported, saying the ship will perform coastal patrol, fishery escort, anti-submarine and anti-ship operations.

It is the second ship that has been commissioned to the PLA Navy since the start of 2017, following the CNS Kaiyangxing, a Type-815A class electronic reconnaissance ship, which now belongs to the North Sea Fleet.

The newest of the Type-056 class to enter service, *the Ezhou is 89 meters long and 11 m wide and has a full displacement of 1,254 metric tons. With a maximum speed of 52 km/h*, the ship features good maneuverability, a high level of automation and stealth capability, and is capable of hitting aircraft, ships and submarines, the report added, noting it can carry one anti-submarine helicopter.

In addition to the Navy, the China Coast Guard is also attracted to the fast speed and reliable self-defense capacity of the Type-056 vessels and has introduced a number of such ships, which have appeared in operations near Huangyan Island and the Diaoyu Islands, the newspaper said.

China began to build the Type-056 class around 2012 to modernize its coastal defense flotillas that were composed of the antiquated Type-037 class corvettes, which were virtually submarine chasers, and some other old patrol boats.

The first Type-056 class ship, CNS Bengbu, was delivered to the East Sea Fleet in February 2013. Before the Ezhou, a total of 30 Type-056 class ships have been commissioned for the Navy, official statistics show.

Russia has the world's largest corvette group that consists of about 80 vessels, but most of them were built in the 1980s and 1990s and cannot compete with the Type-056 in terms of technology and equipment, defense observers said, adding that the Type-056 fleet is now the biggest force of modern corvettes of all navies.

Information from IHS Jane's Fighting Ships shows a Type-056 class corvette is armed with four YJ-83 anti-ship missile launchers, a 76-mm gun, two 30-mm cannons, two triple-barreled lightweight torpedo launchers, and an eight-cell HHQ-10 short-range anti-aircraft missile launcher. The industry publication also says that some of the Type-056 class vessels have enhanced anti-submarine capabilities with towed and variable-depth sonar.

According to a ranking by the British website Naval Technology, the Type-056 is one of the world's 10 best modern corvettes along with Sweden's Visby class and Germany's K130 Braunschweig class.

Cao Weidong, a researcher at the PLA Naval Military Studies Research Institute, said despite the Type-056 class being smaller compared with frigates, it will be as powerful as frigates in battles in coastal waters thanks to its stealth design and strong firepower.

Du Wenlong, an equipment expert at the PLA Academy of Military Science, said that in addition to coastal defense, Type-056 class ships can also help with long-range operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cnleio

China 5th type052D, DDG-117 "Xi Ning" join PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haidian

*How China is building up its naval and shipbuilding capability to rule the waves*


Jan 15 2017 at 11:45 PM

Updated Jan 15 2017 at 11:45 PM

http://www.afr.com/news/world/asia/...-capability-to-rule-the-waves-20170114-gtrmxf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

055 and 052D DDG satellite image

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*New leader takes helm of PLA Navy*
By Zhao Lei (Chinadaily.com.cn) 09:45, January 21, 2017





_(file photo)_

The People's Liberation Army Navy has a new commander, 60-year-old Vice-Admiral Shen Jinlong, according to the Navy.

Shen, in the capacity of the PLA Navy commander, had a video chat on Friday morning with officers and sailors of the 25th escort fleet to the Gulf of Aden, according to a Navy news release.

That means he has replaced Admiral Wu Shengli, 71, to take charge of the largest navy in Asia. Although the Navy did not disclose when the transition took place, observers believe it occurred in the past week.

A senior researcher with the PLA Navy who asked not to be named said Shen was chosen because he has rich experience gained through posts in front-line combat units, institutes and a major fleet's commanding body.

"He has theoretical and practical knowledge and front-line commanding experience, and he is just 60. These make him a suitable choice," the senior researcher said.

"However, Shen is facing many challenges, since the Navy now has heavier responsibilities in safeguarding the country's maritime interests and dealing with threats and interventions," he added.

The researcher said he expects the new commander to continue to improve the Navy's strategies, tactics and weapons and to keep honing its joint operation capabilities.

Admiral Wu, Shen's predecessor, was captain of several frigates and destroyers and gradually moved up through the Navy's ranks.

Wu was commander of the South Sea Fleet before taking the job of deputy chief of general staff in 2004. In April 2006, he was named commander of the PLA Navy.

He is the second-longest-serving commander of the PLA Navy, exceeded only by Xiao Jinguang, who was the Navy's chief from 1950 to 1980.

In Wu's tenure, the Navy went through a massive expansion in terms of armaments, capabilities and operational scope.

When he took over the Navy in 2004, most of its ships and submarines were old and incapable of matching their US or Japanese counterparts, while most of the Navy's exercises were conducted in China's coastal waters.

In the past 10 years, the Navy took delivery of about 100 advanced ships and submarines as well as a large number of new aircraft.

It commissioned around 20 new ships in 2015 as well as last year and is believed to have deployed several new-generation nuclear submarines during this period.

The Navy now has a carrier battle group, which just completed a long-distance, live-fire drill in the Western Pacific Ocean and South China Sea.

The Navy's aviation force has carried out several long-range, combat-ready drills.

Moreover, the Navy has gained extensive experience of large, sophisticated operations through its active participation in escort missions in the Gulf of Aden and multinational naval exercises in the past several years.

The last time Wu appeared in media reports as the PLA Navy's commander was on December 28 when he attended a symposium that marked the eighth anniversary of the Navy's escort mission in the Gulf of Aden.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

DDG 117 "*Xining*" commissioned on 22.01.2017

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahojunk

Chinese naval escort task force visits Qatar
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 17:15, January 22, 2017

The 24th Chinese naval escort task force arrived in Doha, Qatar on Jan. 21 local time, starting its five-day visit to the country. It is the second visit by the Chinese Navy to Qatar. The task force was welcomed by 400 representatives from the Chinese Embassy in Qatar, local Chinese companies, overseas Chinese and Qatari marines. The two countries' marines will visit each other's fleets, and other exchanges will also be carried out during the visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

*5th Type 071 LPD under Construction in Chinese Shipyard





Picture Credit to Dafeng cao

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haidian

*China commissions 31st stealth warship*
BEIJING: JANUARY 22, 2017 16:33 IST
*The People’s Liberation Army Navy has commissioned its 31st Type—056 class corvette, marking a new addition to the world’s largest fleet of modern corvettes, official media reported.*

With a maximum speed of 52 km/h, the ship features good manoeuvrability, a high-level of automation and stealth capability, and is capable of hitting aircraft, ships and submarines, the PLA Daily, the official organ of the Chinese military said.

The CNS Ezhou with a hull number of 513 was delivered to the East Sea Fleet in a naval base in East China’s Fujian province.

The ship will perform coastal patrol, fishery escort, anti-submarine and anti-ship operations.

It is the second ship that has been commissioned to the PLA Navy since the start of 2017, following the CNS Kaiyangxing, a Type—815A class electronic reconnaissance ship, which now belongs to the North Sea Fleet.

Russia has the world’s largest corvette group that consists of about 80 vessels, but most of them were built in the 1980s and 1990s and cannot compete with the Type—056 in terms of technology and equipment, the report quoted defence observers as saying,* adding that China’s fleet is now the biggest force of modern corvettes of all navies.*

PLAN has expanded its fleet rapidly in the past ten years taking delivery of about 100 advanced ships and submarines as well as a large number of new aircraft.

It commissioned around 20 new ships in 2015 as well as last year and is believed to have deployed several new-generation nuclear submarines during this period, state-run China Daily reported.


The Navy now has a carrier battle group headed by its first aircraft carrier Liaoning, which just completed a long-distance, live-fire drill in the Western Pacific Ocean and South China Sea.

A second aircraft carrier is being built with plans for the third.

The Navy’s aviation force has carried out several long-range, combat-ready drills as China appears bracing itself for renewed tensions in the South China Sea under Donald Trump Presidency.

Mr. Trump’s Secretary of State nominee, Rex Tillerson in his testimony before the US Senate had said that America should block China from accessing islands in the disputed SCS.

He likened China’s island-building in the SCS to “Russia’s taking of Crimea”.

He warned that the new U.S. government will send a “clear signal” to China that it must abandon its artificial islands in the South China Sea.

His remarks were denounced by official Chinese media which said the U.S. has to wage a war with China if America blocks it from accessing the artificial islands it has built in the contested South China Sea.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...ions-31st-stealth-warship/article17077870.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

We should build stealth warships as well.


----------



## samsara

haidian said:


> *How China is building up its naval and shipbuilding capability to rule the waves*
> 
> 
> Jan 15 2017 at 11:45 PM
> 
> Updated Jan 15 2017 at 11:45 PM
> http://www.afr.com/news/world/asia/...-capability-to-rule-the-waves-20170114-gtrmxf


The article is behind pay wall 

"You have reached an article available exclusively to subscribers."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

There are 4 052D in sea trials, 3 under construction. Another 4's modules undergoing? 

Heard from CCTV-13 news. Can't remeber correctly for the undergoing modules. 4 or 5?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese navy holds anti-piracy drill*
(People's Daily Online) 16:01, January 23, 2017





China's 25th naval escort fleet held a live-fire anti-piracy drill in the Gulf of Aden on Jan. 22, 2017. The drill was intended to test and improve the fleet's combat skills. (Chinanews.com/Li Youtao)






China's 25th naval escort fleet held a live-fire anti-piracy drill in the Gulf of Aden on Jan. 22, 2017. The drill was intended to test and improve the fleet's combat skills. (Chinanews.com/Li Youtao)






China's 25th naval escort fleet held a live-fire anti-piracy drill in the Gulf of Aden on Jan. 22, 2017. The drill was intended to test and improve the fleet's combat skills. (Chinanews.com/Li Youtao)






China's 25th naval escort fleet held a live-fire anti-piracy drill in the Gulf of Aden on Jan. 22, 2017. The drill was intended to test and improve the fleet's combat skills. (Chinanews.com/Li Youtao)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

052C DDG "154" Xiamen ship getting ready for commission 
(154“厦门”舰抵达舟山，要入列, 驱六会是第二个扩编全盾驱的支队了)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Night tour at Huangpu River (黄埔入夜 )

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Night tour at Huangpu River (黄埔入夜 ) 2

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Night tour at Huangpu River (黄埔入夜 ) 3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Type 944A "*Dongbiao*" 265 commissioned on 23.01.2017

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese new anti-submarine missile (《舰船知识i》)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

grey boy 2 said:


> Chinese new anti-submarine missile (《舰船知识i》)



What poster says I mean necessary details would be appreciated. 

For me seems like net centric like launched by boat while directed by Sub towards target, multi stage missile etc.


----------



## Place Of Space

cnleio said:


> One photo, The 30 years of PLAN & Warship Revolution



About this part, "10 years ago", they always ignore 115 and 116 destroyers, I think they are the best destoryers in PLAN at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

samsara said:


> The article is behind pay wall
> 
> "You have reached an article available exclusively to subscribers."


I have already posted here on PDF.
https://defence.pk/threads/ft-investigation-how-china-rules-the-waves.472879/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Shotgunner51 said:


> I have already posted here on PDF.
> https://defence.pk/threads/ft-investigation-how-china-rules-the-waves.472879/


Thank you Shotgunner51. Thing like this is easy to overlook, there are so much info and threads in PDF, it is really not easy navigate all around.

OK, just realized, the Nikkei's FT article that you posted below was also *cross-posted* by the site behind pay wall, afr.com as posted by haidian 

"How China Rules The Waves" (2017-01-12)

_FT Investigation: Beijing has spent billions expanding its ports network to secure sea lanes and establish itself as a maritime power_
https://defence.pk/threads/ft-investigation-how-china-rules-the-waves.472879/#post-9114044

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

054A FFG (“Daqing 大庆”)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Steam driven catapult won *2016 National Science & Technology Progress Award 2nd Class, *one of 149 2nd class awards in the category:

http://www.smeri.com.cn/tabid/129/ArticleID/734/Default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

samsara said:


> Thank you Shotgunner51. Thing like this is easy to overlook, there are so much info and threads in PDF, it is really not easy navigate all around.
> 
> OK, just realized, the Nikkei's FT article that you posted below was also *cross-posted* by the site behind pay wall, afr.com as posted by haidian
> 
> "How China Rules The Waves" (2017-01-12)
> 
> _FT Investigation: Beijing has spent billions expanding its ports network to secure sea lanes and establish itself as a maritime power_
> https://defence.pk/threads/ft-investigation-how-china-rules-the-waves.472879/#post-9114044



You're welcome. Indeed there are many useful and informative threads here, some are extracted from paid sources, if you have any specific needs feel free to contact me or other mods, thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Fully integrated electric propulsion and electromagnetic launch system(for all kinds of projectiles including missiles and aircrafts)

http://tv.cctv.com/live/cctv10/index.shtml?stime=1485345300&etime=1485351660&type=lbacks

20:32:30

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Tick tock, tick tock...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ahojunk

_Not strictly Navy but Coast Guard._

========
*China Coast Guard on duty for Spring Festival*
(People's Daily Online) 14:19, January 26, 2017





Soldiers with the Jiangsu flotilla of the Chinese Coast Guard are on duty at sea prior to Spring Festival. The soldiers will strengthen patrol and training during the festival to guarantee a safe Chinese New Year. (Photo/Courtesy of Jiangsu flotilla of the Chinese Coast Guard)





Soldiers with the Jiangsu flotilla of the Chinese Coast Guard are on duty at sea prior to Spring Festival. The soldiers will strengthen patrol and training during the festival to guarantee a safe Chinese New Year. (Photo/Courtesy of Jiangsu flotilla of the Chinese Coast Guard)





Soldiers with the Jiangsu flotilla of the Chinese Coast Guard are on duty at sea prior to Spring Festival. The soldiers will strengthen patrol and training during the festival to guarantee a safe Chinese New Year. (Photo/Courtesy of Jiangsu flotilla of the Chinese Coast Guard)





Soldiers with the Jiangsu flotilla of the Chinese Coast Guard are on duty at sea prior to Spring Festival. The soldiers will strengthen patrol and training during the festival to guarantee a safe Chinese New Year. (Photo/Courtesy of Jiangsu flotilla of the Chinese Coast Guard)





Soldiers with the Jiangsu flotilla of the Chinese Coast Guard are on duty at sea prior to Spring Festival. The soldiers will strengthen patrol and training during the festival to guarantee a safe Chinese New Year. (Photo/Courtesy of Jiangsu flotilla of the Chinese Coast Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

052D DDG SCS live firing drill

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## monitor

CCTVの中国海軍電磁専門家・馬偉明院士に関する報道で披露された中国の電磁式着艦制動装置。

Translated from Japanese by Bing

China showed in coverage on CCTV China Navy electromagnetic experts, horse Wei Ming Institute of certified electromagnetic arrester brake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

monitor said:


> CCTVの中国海軍電磁専門家・馬偉明院士に関する報道で披露された中国の電磁式着艦制動装置。
> 
> Translated from Japanese by Bing
> 
> China showed in coverage on CCTV China Navy electromagnetic experts, horse Wei Ming Institute of certified electromagnetic arrester brake.


Bro, his name is Ma Wei Ming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

monitor said:


> CCTVの中国海軍電磁専門家・馬偉明院士に関する報道で披露された中国の電磁式着艦制動装置。
> 
> Translated from Japanese by Bing
> 
> China showed in coverage on CCTV China Navy electromagnetic experts, horse Wei Ming Institute of certified electromagnetic arrester brake.



Bro, the expert's name is *Ma Weiming* (马伟明)*,* it happens the Chinese character 马 has two meaning: (1) surname Ma, and (2) horse 

There's an article about the well-known scientist posted recently at PDF:

*Attaching Importance to Leading Personnel and Strengthening Innovation Drive *
_China Shipbuilding Group to hire Chinese Academy of Engineering *Ma Weiming* concurrently in the Shipbuilding Science and Technology Committee, vice chairman _
Source: "China Ship News" 2016-12-28
https://defence.pk/threads/type-002-aircraft-carrier-news-discussions.416166/page-19#post-9123881

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Place Of Space said:


> About this part, "10 years ago", they always ignore 115 and 116 destroyers, I think they are the best destoryers in PLAN at that time.
> View attachment 371791
> 
> 
> View attachment 371793
> 
> View attachment 371794


S-300 made in Russia, those VLS system and guidance radar from Russia





Fixed wing AEW for next China A.C

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Blue-green laser communication between undersea platform(80m+ below surface) and helicopter(2km+ above surface):

http://kns.cnki.net/KCMS/detail/det...IWkxHNEg5Zk1ybzVGWUlSOGVYMUx1eFlTN0RoMVQzcVQ=



Good for secure communication. Also good for submarine hunting?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

New Google earth picture, may not be latest though.

Two 055, four 052D, four LCAC and two mine hunter(?). Also the new giant plant.

Last picture is a suspected upper structure of 055 unit 01.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

055s, 052Ds, 726s etc...





Images 2 months old

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> 055s, 052Ds, 726s etc...
> 
> View attachment 374326
> 
> Images 2 months old



Impressive, but the date mentioned in that image is even 12. August 2016 !


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> Impressive, but the date mentioned in that image is even 12. August 2016 !



December 8, 2016?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

SinoSoldier said:


> December 8, 2016?




Uppss ... stupid me !


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> Uppss ... stupid me !



This is why I support the implementation of an internationally-standardized date format

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

* 094A strategic nuclear submarines appear in the South China Sea *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

The 42th Type 056 light frigate/corvette launched at WCS days before the Lunar New Year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

039 B class submarine under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

Makarena said:


> love it, but I always thought they should carry more ASM


If necessary ... there can install 8x ASM on type056

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## monitor

改修済みの051B型駆逐艦「深セン」が母港に戻る

Translated from Japanese by Bing

Back to homeport and newly renovated 051 B class destroyer "Shenzhen"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

monitor said:


> 改修済みの051B型駆逐艦「深セン」が母港に戻る
> 
> Translated from Japanese by Bing
> 
> Back to homeport and newly renovated 051 B class destroyer "Shenzhen"


Still use LM2500 or QC280?


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> Still use LM2500 or QC280?


167 dont use gas turbine but steam turbine. Its all the while fully domestic but steam turbine lack the fast pick up of gas turbine and occupy more spaces for a warship. China produces plenty of steam turbine and diesel engines for its merchant fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese navy fleet leaves for AMAN-17 joint military drill*
(People's Daily Online) 13:57, February 10, 2017






The 24th division of the Chinese navy fleet entered into a Karachi port on Feb. 9 for a joint drill under the leadership of Bai Yaoping, the commander of the fleet, and Zhou Ping, the political commissar. The division included guided-missile destroyer Harbin, guided-missile frigate Handan and comprehensive supply ship Dongpinghu.

The international AMAN-17 naval exercise (AMAN means peace in Urdu) will be held in Karachi, Pakistan, from Feb. 10 to 14. The Chinese embassy in Pakistan, along with overseas Chinese, Chinese-funded institutions and representatives of Pakistan's navy all extended their welcome to the Chinese fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Type 815A #6 launched on 14.02.2017 at HDZH in Shanghai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Latest satellite images reveal a newly erected giant structure in Huludao big enough to allow the simultaneous construction of 6 SSNs/SSBNs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Please .... Just a hint what is going on ?


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Please .... Just a hint what is going on ?


A new Marine Brigade for PLAN North Sea Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

cirr said:


> View attachment 377286


Oh man. This layout makes me nostalgic. I used to watch movies in such a hall when I was little.


----------



## jhungary

Deino said:


> Please .... Just a hint what is going on ?





cnleio said:


> A new Marine Brigade for PLAN North Sea Fleet.



It's actually a transfer of a Brigade from 26th Army to Navy (Possibly a Marine Regiment).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Please .... Just a hint what is going on ?



Transfer to the PLAN of the 26th Army's Qingdao-based 77th brigade.


----------



## monitor

Training ship Jiguang

















中国海軍1万トン級練習艦「戚継光」が本日就役。全長は約163ｍ、全幅は約22ｍ。
China Navy 10 thousand ton class practice ship "Futoshi Hikari" is commissioned today. The total length is about 163 m, the total width is about 22 m

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

053H3 FFG 564 宜昌号 weapon drill after upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

New Ship concepts shown by China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*PLA navy conducts 5-day training in South China Sea*
(People's Daily Online) 17:11, February 20, 2017

Ten landing ships from the PLA navy's South China Sea fleet conducted a five-day training mission in mid-February. Training subjects included ship formation, live ammunition, joint maritime search and rescue and simulated sailing. (81.cn/Gu Yagen)































Continuation:-

Ten landing ships from the PLA navy's South China Sea fleet conducted a five-day training mission in mid-February. Training subjects included ship formation, live ammunition, joint maritime search and rescue and simulated sailing. (81.cn/Gu Yagen)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese Navy carries out counter-attack drill in South China Sea*
(Chinadaily.com.cn) 14:03, February 21, 2017






Missile destroyers Changsha and Haikou, part of the Chinese Navy's Nanhai Fleet, fire at simulated enemy destroyers during a counter-attack drill in the South China Sea on Feb 19, 2017. (Photo/Xinhua)






A missile destroyer fires at the simulated enemy during a drill in the South China Sea on Feb 19, 2017. (Photo/Xinhua)






Soldiers on a flight deck deploy a floating target to act as the simulated enemy destroyer during a drill in the South China Sea on Feb 19, 2017. (Photo/Xinhua)






A soldier on the missile destroyer Changsha fires flares during a drill in the South China Sea on Feb 19, 2017. (Photo/Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

A watered-down version of the design that failed to win bid for PLAN's next generation frigate(054B/057)

*Meet China's triple-hulled warship of the future*


A trimaran vessel with all-electric propulsion, multiple helicopters, and anti-ship missiles.

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Yesterday at 12:44am
Weibo

Trimaran Frigate

The Trimaran Frigate, of which Chinese shipbuilders hope to start building next year, can reach top speeds of 35 knots, and has heavy weaponry, along with room for helicopters and other payloads.


At the Dubai IDEX defense exposition, arms makers from around the world show off their latest wares. A notable debut at the recent 2017 show: a new, triple hulled Chinese warship design.

While showing off a model of the planned ship, China Shipbuilding Trading Company announced that it is aiming to start construction on a "trimaran" warship in 2018 for the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN).


The Chinese navy already uses smaller trimaran ships for noncombat missions—think training torpedo recovery, search and rescue, and oceanographic research.

So what exactly are trimaran ships? The major distinction is they three hulls: one large, central one and two rearward smaller hulls connected by decks or girders. The design is used in the U.S. Navy's new USS Independence subclass of the Littorial Combat Ship, and in fact the new Chinese ship looks very similar to that class.

The design means the ships have the advantage of a wider deck to operate more aircraft; this frigate design has a two-door hangar for helicopters and vertical take-off landing (VTOL) unmanned aircraft systems (UAS). Trimarans can also reach higher speeds, due to the reduced drag of having three hulls instead of a single wider one.






Hongjian via China Defense Forum

Heavy Firepower

For a Trimaran, the Chinese frigate is heavily armed, with a 76mm turret, 16-32 vertical-launching system cells, 2 close-in weapon systems (CWIS), and 8 heavy anti-ship missile launchers—all within stealthy superstructure.


The Chinese trimaran frigate will be about 465 feet long, and has a beam of 105 feet and a weight of 2,450 tons. Interestingly, it may be the first Chinese warship to use an integrated electrical propulsion system (IEPS) to provide the power for driving its three pumpjets. It is unclear if the announced 2,450-ton displacement is full or light.






US Navy

USS Independence

The USS Independence is faster than the Chinese trimaran frigate and has more facilities for special forces, but is less heavily armed.



If we're comparing the vessel to the USS Independence subclass of the Littorial Combat Ship, the latter is designed as a high-speed platform, with a top speed estimated at 50 knots, which is faster than the Chinese trimaran frigate's announced 30-35-knot top speed. The Chinese trimaran frigate is far more heavily armed for conventional warfare; the American ship mounts only a 57mm cannon plus provisions for anti-ship missiles while the Chinese ship boasts the capacity for a 76mm cannon, anti-ship missiles, and vertical-launching system cells for carrying anti-ship, land attack cruise and anti-air missiles.

That being said, the USS Independence offers the flexibility of changing out mission modules (such as between anti-submarine and mine countermeasure missions). This flexibility may be overstated, however, as both trimaran designs have wide decks for intensive helicopter operations, and the Chinese version also appears to have ample cargo spaces to embark maritime special forces and unmanned surface and underwater systems.






Weibo

Double Duty

The trimaran frigate has room for two helicopter hangars, which hold multi-role helicopter and unmanned aircraft systems for mine countermeasure missions, attacks, transportation, and search and rescue missions.



If built, the trimaran frigate would provide the PLAN with a high-speed, heavily armed warship for littoral operations in the East and South China Seas. It would likely serve as a complement to smaller Type 022 stealth missile boats and Type 056 corvettes; fast enough to keep up with them, and provide them with area air defense and helicopter coverage. Its space for special operations and aviation units also makes it a candidate for Chinese special operations in the littoral environment, and its speed makes it a good rapid-response unit to regional emergencies. Finally, its large carrying capacity could come into play as a heavily armed mothership and command center for Chinese drones, unmanned boats, and submarine robots. If the PLAN does buy this trimaran frigate, it'll have a warship that will open up new places in high paced 21st-century naval combat.

http://www.popsci.com/chinas-new-triple-hulled-warship#page-10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CIWS630 v3.0 






CIWS630 v3.0

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

The PLA Navy is likely to secure significant new funding in China's upcoming defense budget as Beijing seeks to check U.S. dominance of the high seas and step up its own projection of power around the globe.

China's navy has been taking an increasingly prominent role in recent months, with a rising star admiral taking command, its first aircraft carrier sailing around self-ruled Taiwan and new Chinese warships popping up in far-flung places.

Now, with President Donald Trump promising a U.S. shipbuilding spree and unnerving Beijing with his unpredictable approach on hot button issues including Taiwan and the South and East China Seas, China is pushing to narrow the gap with the U.S. Navy.

"It's opportunity in crisis," said a Beijing-based Asian diplomat, of China's recent naval moves. "China fears Trump will turn on them eventually as he's so unpredictable and it's getting ready."

Beijing does not give a breakdown for how much it spends on the navy, and the overall official defense spending figures it gives - 954.35 billion yuan ($139 billion) for 2016 - likely understates its investment, according to diplomats.

China unveils the defense budget for this year at next month's annual meeting of parliament, a closely watched figure around the region and in Washington, for clues to China's intentions.

China surprised last year with its lowest increase in six years, 7.6 percent, the first single-digit rise since 2010, following a nearly unbroken two-decade run of double-digit jumps.

"Certainly, the PLA Navy has really been the beneficiary of a lot of this new spending in the past 15 years," said Richard Bitzinger, Senior Fellow and Coordinator of the Military Transformations Programme at the S.Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore.

"We don't how much they spend on the navy, but simply extrapolating from the quantity and the quality of things that are coming out of their shipyards, it's pretty amazing."

*RAPID DEVELOPMENT*

The Chinese navy, once generally limited to coastal operations, has developed rapidly under President Xi Jinping's ambitious military modernization.

It commissioned 18 ships in 2016, including missile destroyers, corvettes and guided missile frigates, according to state media.

Barely a week goes by without an announcement of some new piece of equipment, including an electronic reconnaissance ship put into service in January.

Still, the PLA Navy significantly lags the United States, which operates 10 aircraft carriers to China's one, the Soviet-era Liaoning.

Xu Guangyu, a retired major general in the People's Liberation Army now senior adviser to the government-run China Arms Control and Disarmament Association, said China was keenly aware of the U.S. ability to project power at sea.

"It's like a marathon and we're falling behind. We need to step on the gas," Xu said.

Trump has vowed to increase the U.S. Navy to 350 ships from the current 290 as part of "one of the "greatest military buildups in American history", a move aides say is needed to counter China's rise as a military power.

"We’ve known this is a 15-20 year project and every year they get closer to being a blue-water navy with global aspirations," said a U.S. administration official, speaking on the condition of anonymity.

"What you have seen this last year and what I think you will see with the new budget is that they are moving ahead with the short-term goal of being the premier naval force in the South China Sea and the East China Sea, with the mid-term goal, of extending all the way to the Indian Ocean."

In January, China appointed new navy chief, Shen Jinlong, to lead that push.

Shen has enjoyed a meteoric rise and is close to Xi, diplomatic and leadership sources say.

"The navy has gotten very lucky with Shen," said a Chinese official close to the military, speaking on condition of anonymity. "Now they know for certain their support goes all the way to the top."

Recent PLA Navy missions have included visits to Gulf states, where the United States has traditionally protected sea lanes, and to the South China Sea, Indian Ocean and Western Pacific, in what the state-run website StrongChina called Shen's "first show of force against the United States, Japan and Taiwan".

Last month, a Chinese submarine docked at a port in Malaysia's Sabah state, which lies on the South China Sea, only the second confirmed visit of a Chinese submarine to a foreign port, according to state media.

The submarine had come from supporting anti-piracy operations off the coast of Somalia, where China has been learning valuable lessons about overseas naval operations since 2008.

Chinese warships have also been calling at ports in Pakistan, Bangladesh and Myanmar, unnerving regional rival India.

"It's power projection," said a Beijing-based Western diplomat, of China's navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

*PLEASE not another PLAN thread !*


----------



## samsara

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> The PLA Navy is likely to secure significant new funding in China's upcoming defense budget as Beijing seeks to check U.S. dominance of the high seas and step up its own projection of power around the globe.
> 
> China's navy has been taking an increasingly prominent role in recent months, with a rising star admiral taking command, its first aircraft carrier sailing around self-ruled Taiwan and new Chinese warships popping up in far-flung places.
> 
> Now, with President Donald Trump promising a U.S. shipbuilding spree and unnerving Beijing with his unpredictable approach on hot button issues including Taiwan and the South and East China Seas, China is pushing to narrow the gap with the U.S. Navy.
> 
> "It's opportunity in crisis," said a Beijing-based Asian diplomat, of China's recent naval moves. "China fears Trump will turn on them eventually as he's so unpredictable and it's getting ready."
> 
> Beijing does not give a breakdown for how much it spends on the navy, and the overall official defense spending figures it gives - 954.35 billion yuan ($139 billion) for 2016 - likely understates its investment, according to diplomats.
> 
> China unveils the defense budget for this year at next month's annual meeting of parliament, a closely watched figure around the region and in Washington, for clues to China's intentions.
> 
> China surprised last year with its lowest increase in six years, 7.6 percent, the first single-digit rise since 2010, following a nearly unbroken two-decade run of double-digit jumps.
> 
> "Certainly, the PLA Navy has really been the beneficiary of a lot of this new spending in the past 15 years," said Richard Bitzinger, Senior Fellow and Coordinator of the Military Transformations Programme at the S.Rajaratnam School of International Studies in Singapore.
> 
> "We don't how much they spend on the navy, but simply extrapolating from the quantity and the quality of things that are coming out of their shipyards, it's pretty amazing."
> 
> *RAPID DEVELOPMENT*
> 
> The Chinese navy, once generally limited to coastal operations, has developed rapidly under President Xi Jinping's ambitious military modernization.
> 
> It commissioned 18 ships in 2016, including missile destroyers, corvettes and guided missile frigates, according to state media.
> 
> Barely a week goes by without an announcement of some new piece of equipment, including an electronic reconnaissance ship put into service in January.
> 
> Still, the PLA Navy significantly lags the United States, which operates 10 aircraft carriers to China's one, the Soviet-era Liaoning.
> 
> Xu Guangyu, a retired major general in the People's Liberation Army now senior adviser to the government-run China Arms Control and Disarmament Association, said China was keenly aware of the U.S. ability to project power at sea.
> 
> "It's like a marathon and we're falling behind. We need to step on the gas," Xu said.
> 
> Trump has vowed to increase the U.S. Navy to 350 ships from the current 290 as part of "one of the "greatest military buildups in American history", a move aides say is needed to counter China's rise as a military power.
> 
> "We’ve known this is a 15-20 year project and every year they get closer to being a blue-water navy with global aspirations," said a U.S. administration official, speaking on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> "What you have seen this last year and what I think you will see with the new budget is that they are moving ahead with the short-term goal of being the premier naval force in the South China Sea and the East China Sea, with the mid-term goal, of extending all the way to the Indian Ocean."
> 
> In January, China appointed new navy chief, Shen Jinlong, to lead that push.
> 
> Shen has enjoyed a meteoric rise and is close to Xi, diplomatic and leadership sources say.
> 
> "The navy has gotten very lucky with Shen," said a Chinese official close to the military, speaking on condition of anonymity. "Now they know for certain their support goes all the way to the top."
> 
> Recent PLA Navy missions have included visits to Gulf states, where the United States has traditionally protected sea lanes, and to the South China Sea, Indian Ocean and Western Pacific, in what the state-run website StrongChina called Shen's "first show of force against the United States, Japan and Taiwan".
> 
> Last month, a Chinese submarine docked at a port in Malaysia's Sabah state, which lies on the South China Sea, only the second confirmed visit of a Chinese submarine to a foreign port, according to state media.
> 
> The submarine had come from supporting anti-piracy operations off the coast of Somalia, where China has been learning valuable lessons about overseas naval operations since 2008.
> 
> Chinese warships have also been calling at ports in Pakistan, Bangladesh and Myanmar, unnerving regional rival India.
> 
> "It's power projection," said a Beijing-based Western diplomat, of China's navy.


_From the Rothschild's controlled London-based news arm REUTERS, a division of THOMSON REUTERS._

WORLD NEWS | Sat Feb 25, 2017 | 8:04pm EST
*Wary of Trump unpredictability, China ramps up naval abilities*

By Ben Blanchard and Michael Martina | BEIJING

[CONTENT as posted above] *@Get Ya Wig Split* - Please mention the source of your article in future.

(Additional reporting by David Brunnstrom and Adrees Ali in WASHINGTON; Editing by Lincoln Feast)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-defence-navy-idUSKBN16500P

~~~~~~~~~~~

Somehow I think about the scenario that "the establishment" may possibly be attempting *to pace China for the arm race* with the intention to break its coffer, to break its backbone... something that they may also be doing against Russia. China *must proceed smartly* to learn from the history (Soviet Union), *to build "effectively" and to spend wisely*. How to advance militarily without break the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*China's navy budget based on security needs: experts*

2017-02-28 Global Times Editor: Li Yan

_China's global footprint expands PLA mission_

The increase in China's military expenditure, especially for the navy, is aimed at safeguarding the country's fast expanding overseas interests and is a response to the unstable security situation in the Asia-Pacific region, Chinese experts said.

A recent Reuters report claimed that U.S. President Donald Trump's unpredictability is an opportunity for the People's Liberation Army (PLA) to ramp up its military capabilities. It claimed that China's military expenditure in 2016 reached more than $100 billion, almost double the amount of Japan and South Korea combined.

"It's opportunity in crisis," a Beijing-based Asian diplomat told Reuters of China's recent naval moves. "China fears Trump will turn on them eventually as he's so unpredictable and it's getting ready."

But Chu Yin, associate professor at the University of International Relations, said, "China's huge input on the military, especially on the navy, began a long time ago."

China's rapid military development is a recurrent trend with the country's rising economic power, and is entirely legitimate and reasonable, Chu said. "It doesn't need Trump as an excuse."

With an expansion in China's global footprint, the mission for the Chinese military has changed though the fundamental policy on national defense hasn't changed. "How can China protect millions of overseas Chinese and huge amounts of overseas investment and projects worth billions of U.S. dollars without a powerful navy?" Chu asked.

According to data from the China National Tourism Administration, since 2015, Chinese citizens made more than 120 million overseas trips annually.

The Chinese government and the PLA are responsible for protecting these people, so they have to develop the capability to match this situation, Chu said.

The global security situation has worsened in recent years, and China has conducted several successful evacuation missions for Chinese nationals, such as in Libya and Yemen, and such missions require the PLA navy to have reliable capability on a global scale, Chu added.

Additionally, China is currently the world's largest trading nation, so the country is heavily reliant on free trade, and the world also needs to trade with China, Chu said.

China National Radio reported on January 12 that China's overseas investment in 2016 has reached $221 billion, surging 246 percent compared with 2015.

"So the Chinese navy has to gain enough ability to protect those key trade routes around the globe," Chu said.

*Continuing development*

President Xi Jinping has set higher standards for the PLA, and "honestly, the Chinese military hasn't met some of those standards yet, and that's why we have military reform and the budget for national defense will continue to rise," said Song Zhongping, a military expert who used to serve in the Second Artillery Corps (now called the Rocket Force).

"For example, the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, as part of the One Belt and One Road initiative, requires a large and advanced navy, because this 'Road' covers the Pacific Ocean, Indian Ocean and the Mediterranean," Song said.

According to the Reuters report, "The PLA navy is likely to secure significant new funding in China's upcoming defense budget as China seeks to check U.S. dominance of the high seas and step up its own projection of power around the globe."

Checking U.S. dominance of the high seas is not China's goal, and China's motivation to build a powerful navy is clear and reasonable, and that is to protect our own interests, Song stressed.

"We can't expect U.S. aircraft carriers to protect these huge interests for us," he added.

Yin Zhuo, a rear admiral and a senior researcher at the PLA Navy Equipment Research Center, told China Central Television that in order to protect China's sovereignty and national interests, the PLA navy at least needs five to six aircraft-carriers to maintain presence in specific regions.

In addition, an anonymous PLA air force officer told the Global Times, "Due to the U.S.' 'Pivot to Asia' strategy since the Obama era, the possibility of military conflict is increasing in the Asia-Pacific region, including the Korean Peninsula, Taiwan Straits, and East and South China seas, so there is no reason for us not to increase the defense budget."

http://www.ecns.cn/military/2017/02-28/247092.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Destroyer Yichang conducts live ammunition training*
2017-02-27 13:47 | China Military Online | Editor:Xu Shanshan






The guided-missile frigate Yichang (Hull 564) attached to a destroyer flotilla with the North China Sea Fleet under the PLA Navy fires its close-in weapons system during a live ammunition training exercise at an undisclosed sea area of the Yellow Sea from February 22 to 23, 2017. (81.cn/ Zhang Yan, Gong Xun)





Firing its close-in weapons system during a live ammunition training exercise.





Firing its main-gun during a live ammunition training exercise.





Firing anti-submarine missiles at simulated maritime targets.





Firing anti-submarine missiles at simulated maritime targets.





A sailor watches as his teammate mans a machine gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

ahojunk said:


> *Destroyer Yichang conducts live ammunition training*
> 2017-02-27 13:47 | China Military Online | Editor:Xu Shanshan
> 
> View attachment 380698
> 
> 
> The guided-missile frigate Yichang (Hull 564) attached to a destroyer flotilla with the North China Sea Fleet under the PLA Navy fires its close-in weapons system during a live ammunition training exercise at an undisclosed sea area of the Yellow Sea from February 22 to 23, 2017. (81.cn/ Zhang Yan, Gong Xun)
> 
> View attachment 380699
> 
> Firing its close-in weapons system during a live ammunition training exercise.
> 
> View attachment 380700
> 
> Firing its main-gun during a live ammunition training exercise.
> 
> View attachment 380701
> 
> Firing anti-submarine missiles at simulated maritime targets.
> 
> View attachment 380702
> 
> Firing anti-submarine missiles at simulated maritime targets.
> 
> View attachment 380703
> 
> A sailor watches as his teammate mans a machine gun.



How do I close this account? Can you do it for me?


----------



## cirr

FFG 518 “*Yiwu*”

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

PLAN need more Marine Corps, some PLA Army will join Navy Marines.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

Looks like PLAN Marine brigades are expanding in force, which mean we will soon see more large amphibious warfare ships like LHA in various shipyards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Shifting to blue water doctrine, PLAN cutting no. of Type 22 missile boats in service. Photo appears to show large number dry docked [URL='https://twitter.com/hashtag/China?src=hash']#*China*





[/URL]
Ian Keddie @IanJKeddie

Shifting to blue water doctrine, PLAN cutting no. of Type 22 missile boats in service. Photo appears to show large number dry docked #China

 2:39 AM - 7 Mar 2017



 21 21 Retweets 
 15

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arthur

monitor said:


> Shifting to blue water doctrine, PLAN cutting no. of Type 22 missile boats in service. Photo appears to show large number dry docked #*China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Keddie @IanJKeddie
> 
> Shifting to blue water doctrine, PLAN cutting no. of Type 22 missile boats in service. Photo appears to show large number dry docked #China
> 
> 2:39 AM - 7 Mar 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 21 21 Retweets
> 15


Are these available for transfer to foreign navies?


----------



## GS Zhou

Khan saheb said:


> Are these available for transfer to foreign navies?


I personally don't see any constraints to export the 022 boats. 

However, Type 022 Boat needs an integrated network to support its combat operation, from satellite to AWACS plane, to datalink, etc. If you don't have these supporting systems, the small 022 boat is useless. But if you have, you definitely would prefer larger ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

CSSC Unveiled the Type 730C Dual Gun and Missile #*CIWS* http://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php/news/naval-exhibitions/2017/navdex-2017-show-daily-news/4970-china-s-cssc-unveiled-the-type-730c-dual-gun-and-missile-ciws.html …

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

Jianggezhuang Submarine Base, like so many of #*China*'s bases, is loaded with new construction and underground facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*An interview with a hardcore expert from USA... seeing China and Asia today through the sole superpower's lens*

*China as a Superpower – An Interview with Prof. Toshi Yoshihara*

Via Erico Matias Tavares of Sinclair & Co. - Published on March 8, 2017





_*Dr. Toshi Yoshihara* is a Senior Fellow at the Center for Strategic and Budgetary Assessments (CSBA) in Washington, D.C. Prior to joining CSBA, he held the John A. van Beuren Chair of Asia-Pacific Studies and was an affiliate member of the *China Maritime Studies Institute at the Naval War College*, where he taught strategy for ten years.

He is the co-author of Red Star over the Pacific: China’s Rise and the Challenge to U.S. Maritime Strategy, Indian Naval Strategy in the Twenty-first Century and Chinese Naval Strategy in the 21st Century: The Turn to Mahan. He is also co-editor of Strategy in the Second Nuclear Age: Power, Ambition and the Ultimate Weapon and Asia Looks Seaward: Power and Maritime Strategy.

He holds a PhD from the Fletcher School of Law and Diplomacy, Tufts University, an MA from the School of Advanced International Studies, Johns Hopkins University and a Bachelor of Science in Foreign Service (BSFS) from the School of Foreign Service, Georgetown University._


E Tavares: Prof. Yoshihara, thank you for being with us today. China has been very busy building up their military capabilities in recent years. Broadly speaking, what are their medium and long term intentions?

T Yoshihara: One way to gauge China’s longer term intentions is to assess what Chinese leaders are saying today. President Xi Jinping has articulated a vision for China over the next few decades. This vision has been termed the “Chinese Dream” or the “great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation.” These slogans capture goals, milestones, and timelines. 

In terms of timeframe, the Chinese refer to the “two one hundreds”: i) the centenary of the founding of the Chinese Communist Party in 2021; and ii) the centenary of the founding of the People’s Republic of China in 2049.

By 2021 China hopes to become what the Chinese call a “moderately well-off society.” By mid-century China hopes to be on par with other developed countries. Most measures for tracking China’s progress are socio-economic in nature: disposable income, socioeconomic equality, access to higher education, access to healthcare and so forth. To achieve these objectives, China still hews to the basic principle laid out by paramount leader Deng Xiaoping, namely, peace and development. The concept of peace and development derives from the notion that China needs a peaceful external environment to develop economically. 

But there are also external components to China’s long term goals, particularly China’s relations with the rest of the world. President Xi Jinping offers some hints. He has discussed the prospects for *“democratizing” the international system. This is code for a transition from a unipolar world dominated by the United States to a multipolar world.* As China rises, China envisions the emergence of a new global configuration in which China is a great power among other coequal great powers, *including the European Union, India, and Russia, in the international system*. This aligns with the “rise of the rest” hypothesis. As China gets very strong, it would also seek to amend the rules that have governed the current international order in ways that accommodates China’s interests as a great power. 

China’s rise thus raises a series of important questions about the implications for Asia. What does China want in East Asia as it rises? Would China seek to become the dominant power in East Asia? Would it seek a dramatically reduced role for the United States? More troubling, would China seek a Sino-centric regional order in which many of its neighbors, including Japan, must acquiesce to its strategic prerogatives? 

ET: So “power” for China is not just economic power, where they have performed spectacularly in recent decades. What they also envision is establishing themselves as a great military power to adequately achieve the goals you outlined, correct?

TY: Absolutely. China’s rise must be measured in terms of “comprehensive national power,” a phrase Chinese strategists use to asses China’s ascent. Comprehensive national power includes all instruments of national power, including political, diplomatic, economic, social, ideological, cultural, and, importantly, military power.

For decades after China opened itself in the late 1970s, China more or less accepted the U.S.-led liberal international order. Being a member of the order was essential for China’s national development. But to join the order, it struck a bargain with the United States: it would accept American primacy in East Asia in exchange for access to the U.S.-led order. 

However, as China has gotten much stronger, this grand bargain has come under strain, especially over the last decade. This strain is reflected in an ongoing debate within China: should a great power like China continue to depend on the goodwill of another great power, the United States, for its economic well-being and national security? As China becomes more powerful, some Chinese believe that no self-respecting power should depend on outsiders but should rely on its own power, including military power, to determine its destiny.

ET: Is it fair to say that the bulk of their impressive military development of late is intentionally targeting U.S. capabilities in the region, and even bypass defense protocols to strike the U.S. homeland?

YT: If China seeks to revise the grand bargain it struck with the United States, if China seeks to be a great power in a multipolar world, and if China seeks to be the dominant power in East Asia, then China needs to seek a significantly reduced role of the United States in the region. If you accept these propositions, then China clearly needs the capability to counterbalance America’s military dominance in Asia today.

But there are specific contingencies, including those related to *Taiwan*, that have compelled China’s military modernization. In particular, *the 1995-1996 Taiwan Strait crises* demonstrated to China that it needed military capabilities to respond to American military power. At the height of the crises, the Clinton Administration deployed two carrier battle groups in the vicinity of Taiwan as show of American resolve. Chinese leaders learned to their utter horror that they lacked credible military options to respond to this U.S. show of force. They thus concluded that they needed certain capabilities to ensure that they are not humiliated again.

Given the structural change in the balance of power in Asia and the various regional flashpoints that might involve China and U.S. intervention, it is not surprising that many Chinese military capabilities frequently match a discernible U.S. military target. 

ET: Have they reached military parity with the U.S. and if so in what terms?

YT: In terms of conventional military power, China has not reached parity with the US across the board. The United States is also qualitatively superior across many measures of military power. However, such broad military parity is not necessary for China to pose serious challenges to the United States. In certain niche areas China has already achieved tremendous advances and has even surpassed those of the United States.

It is actually *more useful to think about asymmetries in the competition* through which China has pitted its strengths against America’s military weaknesses. For instance, China has developed a very large family of missiles that can be launched from ships, submarines, aircraft, and trucks to attack U.S. platforms and bases in the Pacific. These missiles have furnished China a competitive advantage at sea: relatively inexpensive Chinese anti-ship missiles could inflict crippling damage to a U.S. aircraft carrier that costs billions of dollars to build. And, it takes only one missile to get through to put out of action a surface combatant essential to America’s regional strategy in Asia.

Chinese missiles also threaten U.S. bases in the Western Pacific. American bases there represent *massive concentrations of U.S. capital* in a few key locations. This means that China can direct the bulk of its missile prowess against a few positions to do some real damage to, if not severely cripple, America’s ability to project power in the region.

China is becoming very competitive in the missile arena, in part, because it is filling a strategic vacuum left behind by the superpowers during the Cold War. The Intermediate-Range Nuclear Forces Treaty committed both the US and the then Soviet Union (and now Russia) to eradicate entire classes of missiles prohibited by the treaty. Unconstrained by the treaty, China embarked on a missile buildup that has now made it the most potent conventional missile power in the world.

ET: North Korea is also aggressively developing their missile capabilities, which could be used to deliver their nuclear arsenal. Its economy can only survive because of Chinese support. And this situation could precipitate the occurrence of some of the scenarios you described. Is China using that country as a proxy to test the resolve of, and even wage war against, the U.S. and its regional allies? Or are they equally concerned with what’s going on in Pyongyang?

YT: China is in an unenviable position. China’s prime directive is stability including stability along its periphery. North Korea clearly falls in that category. North Korea has served as a geostrategic buffer on the Korean Peninsula. After all, Mao intervened in the Korea War to prevent a noncommunist power from being established on China’s borders. China abhors the possibility of countless Korean refugees pouring across the border owing to regime collapse or war. Perhaps even worse from China’s perspective is a unified Korea led by Seoul and aligned with the United States.

But, stability has to be balanced against other liabilities. North Korea’s nuclear ambitions could trigger broader regional proliferation across threshold nuclear powers like Japan, South Korea, and Taiwan. During different periods of the Cold War, all three powers have considered or pursued an independent nuclear option. North Korea’s actions are putting even more pressure on these countries to revisit the unthinkable option. A nuclear Japan would presumably be a nightmare for China.

ET: It is an odd situation that the U.S. has to deal with serious security concerns engendered by one of its key trading partners, in fact a major supplier of manufactured products. How has the U.S. government reacted to this? President Obama tried that pivot to Asia, which did not seem to be that successful. Do you sense any change in this regard with the new Trump administration?

YT: The United States has long pursued a *dual-pronged approach* to China. One prong is *engagement*. For decades, the U.S. has engaged China economically, diplomatically, culturally, and, to a lesser extent, militarily. This can be described as comprehensive engagement with China.

However, engagement is not (or should not be) an end in and of itself. It seems to me the intermediate goal is to make China a responsible stakeholder. In theory, enmeshing China in the U.S.-led liberal international order would give China an ever larger stake in the current order and thus incentivize Beijing to build on and defend the order. 

The other prong is *deterrence*. *Deterrence requires the United States to maintain significant military presence in the western Pacific to deter China from changing the status quo unilaterally.* Deterrence helps to lock in the current order and to buy time so that engagement with China can do its work. Engagement and deterrence are thus very much interrelated.

But, the risk is that engagement has made China very wealthy and powerful. If fact, China has become so wealthy that it has acquired the tools, both military and non-military, *to unilaterally change the status quo*. This is sort of like feeding the beast. And, it undermines deterrence. This dual-pronged approach is thus in tension with each other as well.

The *Obama administration’s pivot to Asia* was in part designed *to bolster the deterrence piece* of the equation even while engaging China. The Trump administration’s strategy toward China is still unclear, but we see glimmers of his approach. By questioning China’s trade practices and by promising a military buildup, Trump may be revisiting both prongs of engagement and deterrence. It remains to be seen if modifying both prongs will be more effective in managing the relationship between China in the U.S.

ET: Certainly as part of that engagement both countries have deepening cultural ties. Many Chinese students attend American universities, including children of prominent party officials. Likewise, the U.S. has been investing significantly in China on many fronts, including learning institutes. This raises the question of how aggressive China would actually be in all these scenarios. Throughout its extensive history it has never really ventured much beyond its borders, militarily at least. In fact quite the opposite, they have been the victims of invasion, including the Mongols and even several Western powers during the “century of shame”. Can we not say that their geopolitical ambitions are driven more by defensive rather than offensive ambitions?

YT: This engagement strategy has clearly produced a great deal of people-to-people and cultural exchanges. The question is to what extent such exchanges are fundamentally reshaping Chinese perceptions towards the U.S. It is not clear to me that there is necessarily and always a positive correlation.

Let’s look at history. The UK and Germany prior to World War I were very close. Many members of the German royal family studied in Britain. Kaiser Wilhelm was the grandson of Queen Victoria. There was a great deal of economic, diplomatic, and cultural interchange between the two. Yet, Germany made strategic choices that stimulated a diplomatic and naval rivalry with Britain.

More generally, it is easy to misread the resolve of other nations. Past adversaries have grossly misread the United States. The notion that you could get the U.S. to back down by giving America a bloody nose informed Imperial Japan’s calculation when it attacked Pearl Harbor and Osama Bin Laden’s calculation when he orchestrated 9/11.

The question is whether these cultural exchanges will dispel Chinese misconceptions and biases about the United States. That’s hard to tell.

Whether China has been defensive historically is a subject of intense debate. But, even if we accept that China is primarily defensive, it is worth considering how China’s neighbors view China’s strategic orientation. Even if China genuinely believes that it is only seeking to defend its interests in East Asia, those inhabiting Asia, like Japan, might draw some very different conclusions about China’s posture.

ET: When we look back at history one of the major driving factors – and an often forgotten one – is demographics. And China appears to be in trouble here. What are your views here?

YT: As a result of the one-child policy, China is already suffering from rapid ageing and population decline. India will overtake China in terms of population size in the not so distant future. China’s labor force began shrinking in 2012. The elderly population as a percentage of the total population is rising fast. As the cliché goes, China will get old before it gets rich. This is meant as a contrast to Japan, which reached its stage of demographic decline after it had developed into an advanced economy.

What this means for China’s security is unclear. On the one hand, an aging society might become more risk averse. In a one-child society, parents may be less willing to risk losing their sole offspring in a bloody conflict. On the other hand, it is plausible that demographics might compel China to act sooner rather than later to resolve disputes before population decline constrains China’s options. In other words, China may feel it needs to hurry to settle security problems before it’s too late.

ET: The U.S. is also facing some internal issues. As everyone knows its society is incredibly divided today. Both parties can’t even agree on building a wall south of the border, much less on a broader defense policy. Is this undermining the U.S.’ ability to project power and defend its allies in a time of crisis? And how is China viewing all this?

YT: America’s allies and friends in the Western Pacific are watching the United States very closely. While they have always worried about U.S. commitments to the region, political developments in the US have only added to the anxiety. 

China, too, is closely observing the U.S. As I explained earlier, China still needs a stable external environment to grow economically. That means unstable or even hostile relations with the United States could do real harm to China’s long-term goals. 

For the United States, the question is whether it can maintain the longstanding consensus about its power and purpose in Asia. *Since the end of World War II, the consensus has been that American primacy in the Pacific disproportionately benefits U.S. economic and security interests.* To what extent this consensus will hold will be the question on the minds of everyone on both sides of the Pacific.

ET: Thank you very much for your insightful thoughts.

YT: Thank you.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

READ ALSO: Obsolete US foreign policy dangerously provokes China towards a nuclear conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

lcloo said:


> Looks like PLAN Marine brigades are expanding in force, which mean we will soon see more large amphibious warfare ships like LHA in various shipyards.


That's right, next ship to build is PLAN LHA.



PLAN Sovremenny-class update with China weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

CSIC's SR2410C S-band MPAR


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841629403515838464








*50,000-ton Class Civil-Military Dual-Use Semi-Submersible Ship In Service Today (2017.03.14)*

*~~~~~~~~~*

*China's first civil-military dual-use semi-submersible ship is commissioned. The Chinese ship's maximum load capacity is 50,000 tons, 227 meters, main deck area of 7,700 square meters, half-submerged draft 27 m, maximum speed 14 knots, 18,000 nm range. - @OedoSoldier 2017.03.14*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*Ma Weiming: Chinese warship's electric propulsion system as a whole is in leading position*

*By Guo Yuandan - Global Times, 2017-03-15*





Scholar Ma Weiming 马伟明 participates in the National People's Congress and Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference. (Global Times)

The Global Times reporter, Guo Yuandan, got the opportunity to exclusively interview Ma Weiming in his capacity as a participant of the National People's Congress and Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference about 'when the electromagnetic catapult on the ship'.

Ma Weiming told the media that the Chinese carrier-based aircraft ejection take-off technology is progressing smoothly. Ma did not outrightly refused the approach of reporter, but showed the modesty of a scientists, but some of the guns down, no reporter can dig. They had wanted to dig the news. _Ma Weiming's mantra is: I am a science and technology worker, your question is not what I can answer._

_Global Times: You have said that the electromagnetic catapult technology, will replace the traditional chemical energy technology within 10 years. Electromagnetic launch technology in addition to electromagnetic catapult, what is other use?_

Ma Weiming: the role of electromagnetic is very large, everywhere, all carrying that can be done with chemical energy, most of them can also be accomplished by the electromagnetic energy.

_GT: your research on the electromagnetic launch technology, in addition to what already be known to the Chinese people, what's the extensibility of the research?_

Ma: it is a must.

_GT: The movie "Transformers" has shown a new weapon using the electromagnetic gun. The British, American and Russian are studying it, what do you think, is it possible to become a reality in China?_

Ma: as already mentioned, everything is possible. The electromagnetic energy can do what the traditionally chemical energy is able to do. The traditional artillery is a chemical energy, you can also use electromagnetic to develop the electromagnetic gun.

*GT: The United States' first aircraft carrier to use the electromagnetic launch system, the aircraft carrier "Ford" spent 21 years to complete from the development to the application process, does China also need that long?*

*Ma: as long as it's conducted in the right direction, by the right ways, the process can be greatly reduced.*

_GT: now ships use electrical equipment, especially a new generation of electric propulsion system uses the electromagnetic railgun and electromagnetic ejection/blocking of warship equipment, how to prevent the lost of effectiveness caused by rival electromagnetic pulse bomb?_

*Ma: the raised problem is not very professionally constructed. Pulse is to rely on radiation, ships are all iron shell shielding, it is difficult to affect the internal system. It is not the land power grid.* Also talking about China's integrated power, our all-electric propulsion system is being in the world's leading position. Our medium voltage DC (technology), one step ahead to reach the designated position. The United States is currently in the medium voltage AC, is still in the level of the first generation. [The US] didn't start the preparatory medium voltage DC, to catch up with the things we are, it takes more than ten years later. *[A technology] to be regarded as leading or not leading, advanced or not advanced is not up to on its own, it needs the world's peer evaluation, the standard is objective existence.*

_GT: You mentioned from the innovation to the creation of the last mile, this last mile for the researchers, there must be some or a few bottlenecks need to break, can you give an example?_

*Ma: Of course there are many, but many are (about) technical aspects, technology is to be kept confidential.*

_GT: You are known as China's 'national treasure' experts, external evaluation: you lead the team to achieve the front-runner in the fields of high-tech weapons and equipment from the catch-up to the leader of the leap. Do you think more leaders [in sciences & engineering] will show up in China?_

Ma: Yes, surely they will.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_From *dafeng cao *20170315:_

*Dr. Ma: In ten years, EM energy will replace chemical energy.*

*GT: From the experience of FORD CVN, AAG is more difficult than EMALS.*
*Dr. Ma: You can't draw such a conclusion, we only use 1/5 time in AAG.*

*Dr. Ma: Our IEP tech is world-leading, we use MVDC, America is still using MVAC which is 1st gen tech, they just start pre-research in MVDC.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*China’s first military-civilian semi-submersible vessel brought into use*

Source: China Military - Editor: Huang Panyue - 2017-03-15





This picture shows China’s first 50,000-ton military-civilian dual-use semi-submersible vessel named "Zhenhua 33"
prepares to berth at a port in Qidong City , China's Jiangsu Province on March 14, 2017​
QIDONG, JIANGSU, Mar. 15 (ChinaMil) -- China’s first 50,000-ton military-civilian dual-use semi-submersible vessel was brought into service in Qidong City, China's Jiangsu Province, on March 14.

The 50,000-ton ship has a total length of 227 meters, with a main deck area of 7,700 square meters. Its Semi-submersible draught is 27 meters. It has an average speed of 14 knots and a maximum cruise range of 18,000 nautical miles, and is perfect for navigation and operations in the open sea.

The semi-submersible vessel also has a *large cargo platform area, equivalent to two standard football fields*. In addition to its large steel structure and offshore drilling platform, the semi-submersible vessel also has other military functions, including carrying helicopters and fixing damaged war ships.

It is reported that the semi-submersible vessel can be used for berthing transition of a big ship over 10,000 tons, maritime military relay support for ship-borne helicopters, rush-repair and evacuation of damaged warships and so on.

Huang Hao, a deputy director of the PLA Wuxi Joint Logistic Support Center, said that *the design and manufacture of this semi-submersible vessel took two years and three months*.

It is the largest civilian ship that meets defense requirements. This multi-functional semi-submersible vessel is almost the same size as an aircraft carrier, Huang added.





Military representatives from the PLA Wuxi Joint Logistic Support Center inspect the 50,000-ton
military-civilian dual-use semi-submersible vessel on March 14, 2017.​
http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2017-03/15/content_7527928.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Assembly of the first 2 Type 055 DDGs at DL has begun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842384842159357952

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese destroyers being built within the last 30 years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Chinese swords specially made for DDG (052C and 052D) and FFG's (054A) commanders (South Sea Fleet)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

The forward upper structure of JN 055 #1 will be lifted into place in days.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

051C destroyer launches torpedo.
dafeng cao @xinfengcao - 20 March 2017












~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hold your breath and watch the Chinese Navy live fire compilation.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843438639774232577

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Modern Chinese Warplanes update 40 online:
China Marine Corps expansion: What could it be

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843085847322877953

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844396456190627841The Jiangdao class Type-056 Corvette - from this angle the Type-056 Corvette is pretty cool, with the Z-9D helicopter carrying YJ-9K air-to-surface missile

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/8447944409505914893330-3332 No. 726-type air cushion landing craft commissioned six vessels, number 726 - PLA Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

_It's always interesting *to peep into the perspective of the Japanese media* with regard to the development in the South China Sea, East China Sea and the Korean Peninsula. Here's one of such attempts, loosely translated from the article carried in the *Japanese-language source, means it's catering mostly the Japanese readers at home instead of the international audience*. [Images are my additions.]

*I hope there will be more over time by the many PDF members here *_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_International situation intelligence by Masaru Soma > China Navy augmented to 250,000 people in near future_

*Chinese Navy be strengthened to 250,000 troop strong... stationed in several places in the waters around Japan, the tension of US - China military conflict increases*

By Masaru Soma / Journalist - Business Journal - 2017.03.24

The China's People's Liberation Army Navy Marine Corps (PLAMC) is increasingly becoming clear to significantly increase its forces from the current level of 20,000 to 100,000 strong troop more than five times in the next year, and in future further augmented to 250,000 troop within the next three years.

The Chinese authorities are engaging in the international cooperation including dispatching some of the augmented marine forces to Pakistan's Gwardar Port and the Djibouti Port, among the experts, both the South China Sea islands and the Senkaku Islands, which is under the control of Japan's Okinawa Prefecture [China calls the islands Diaoyu Dao], are in the Chinese mind while strengthening the military activities, there is a view that these activities are aimed to counter the US Marine Corps stationed in Japan.





_Disputed islands in the East China Sea_​
The PLA Marine Corps is now under the command of the South Sea Fleet with its headquarter in Zhanjiang Naval Base, Guangdong province in southern China, with strength of two brigades of 20,000 troops.

The Global Times, which is affiliated with the People's Daily, the official newspaper of the Chinese Communist Party, announced on the occasion of the expansion of the PLA Marine Corps, "To protect and defend the Chinese maritime lifeline and the increasing overseas interests, we will dispatch marine forces to Gwadar Port in Pakistan and Djibouti Port in the Republic of Djibouti etc."

Regarding such a report, the Chinese Ministry of Defense said, "Because the issue concerning the expansion of the naval force units involves the military reform issue in China, we are steadily progressing on related reform based on the plan. The related department of the military will announce the relevant information at the appropriate timing based on the progress of the reform."

Hong Kong's English-language newspaper, the South China Morning Post, citing experts familiar with Chinese military information, the mission of Marine Corps is the effective control primarily to the defense of the islands in the South China Sea, with several regiments of 5,000 troops were established and will be stationed to serve the several bases constructed in the islands, and another brigade is stationed in the headquarter in Zhanjiang.





_Zhanjiang Naval Base at the southwestern end in the Guangdong Province_​
Moreover, since the military drills of US forces stationed in Japan (and South Korea) are actively conducted in the waters around the South China Sea and East China Sea in the recent years, therefore the Chinese troops also need to counter the US military encirclement, the Xi Jinping leadership is believed to have decided on the policy to enhance the PLA naval forces.

The US and Chinese military conflict potential

According to the Japanese military sources familiar with the situation in China, the number of marine forces will soar in the coming year to reach about 100,000 people, but the US Marine Corps stationed in Japan will be over 50,000 troops in the total of US military presence. Eventually the PLA Marine Corps may be further augmented to reach 250,000 troops.

By doing so, the PLA Marine Corps will have a strength equivalent to 200,000 active-duty soldiers and reservists of 40,000 strong, in responding to the degree of tension in the South China Sea and East China Sea, and it's possible to respond to the situation of the Korean peninsula which is increasing in tension.

The Chinese leader, Xi Jinping, has made it clear in September last year the policy to downsize the Chinese army as many as 300,000 soldiers by the end of this year, but a significant buildup of the naval forces will be done, the same sources fear it could become a source of potential conflict between the US and Chinese armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Type 901 AOE #2






Launch due soon

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## monitor

Organized list of Chinese naval destroyer detachment (3/2017) <0>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Good to see Chinese navy making awesomeee stuffs
Support and luv ya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

26.03.2017 - Construction has formally begun on the PLAN's first Type 075 LHD at the HDZH shipyard in Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

The 3rd Zubr has successfully done its ses trials. This unit's completion was delayed by sourcing problem of components from ex-Ukraine (now controlled by Russia) factory, which is solved by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

It's officially confirmed that Type 726 LCAC is in serial production now

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846401675229245441The well deck of 071 LPD (landing platform dock) can hold three LCACs.

















_Type 726 Yuyi class landing craft, air cushion (LCAC)

_
Amphibious landing drill conducted last week in the South China Sea.
March 21-26, PLA Navy landing detachment ships of the South Sea Fleet No. 6 made landing exercises.


















*@xinfengcao* - 27 Mar 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*PLA landing detachment ships of the South Sea Fleet landing exercises*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846626837526593539
*Air cushioned landing craft makes its way to beach-head (HD images)*

*



*
*



*
*



*
A Type 726 Yuyi class landing craft, air cushion (LCAC) attached to a landing ship flotilla of the South China Sea Fleet under the PLA Navy makes its way to the beach-head during a landing exercise at an undisclosed sea area of the South China Sea on March 21, 2017. (81.cn/ Gan Jun)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*Air cushioned landing craft participate in beach landing exercise [HD Images]*

Editor：Yao Jianing - China Military - 2017-03-28





Two amphibious dock landing ships Jinggangshan (Hull 999) and Kunlunshan (Hull 998), three Type 726 Yuyi class landing craft, air cushion (LCAC), and two Z-8 ship-borne helicopters advance in formation during a beach landing exercise at an undisclosed sea area in late March, 2017. They are attached to a landing ship flotilla of the South China Sea Fleet of the PLA Navy. (81.cn/ Gan Jun)





Two amphibious dock landing ships Jinggangshan (Hull 999) and Kunlunshan (Hull 998), and three Type 726 Yuyi class landing craft, air cushion (LCAC) sail in formation during a beach landing exercise at an undisclosed sea area in late March, 2017. They are attached to a landing ship flotilla of the South China Sea Fleet of the PLA Navy (81.cn/ Gan Jun)





The amphibious dock landing ship Jinggangshan (Hull 999) attached to a landing ship flotilla of the South China Sea Fleet of the PLA Navy discharges smoke screen during a beach landing exercise at an undisclosed sea area in late March, 2017. (81.cn/ Gan Jun)





The amphibious dock landing ship Jinggangshan (Hull 999) attached to a landing ship flotilla of the South China Sea Fleet of the PLA Navy fires its main gun at night during a beach landing exercise at an undisclosed sea area in late March, 2017. (81.cn/ Gan Jun)





The amphibious dock landing ship Kunlunshan (Hull 998), a Type 726 Yuyi class landing craft, air cushion (LCAC) and a Z-8 ship-borne helicopter head to the beach during a beach landing exercise at an undisclosed sea area in late March, 2017. They are assigned to a landing ship flotilla of the South China Sea Fleet of the PLA Navy. (81.cn/ Gan Jun)





A Z-8 ship-borne helicopter sits on the flight deck of the amphibious dock landing ship Jinggangshan (Hull 999) while another takes off during a beach landing exercise at an undisclosed sea area in late March, 2017. They are assigned to a landing ship flotilla of the South China Sea Fleet of the PLA Navy. (81.cn/ Gan Jun)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> The forward upper structure of JN 055 #1 will be lifted into place in days.
> 
> View attachment 385266
> View attachment 385267



Done!


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> 26.03.2017 - Construction has formally begun on the PLAN's first Type 075 LHD at the HDZH shipyard in Shanghai.
> 
> View attachment 387162


WHO is the guy in *business suit* at the forefront, *2nd from the left*?

His look carries some resemblance to the Real Admiral Yin Zhuo, from the side view


----------



## cirr

samsara said:


> WHO is the guy in *business suit* at the forefront, *2nd from the left*?
> 
> His look carries some resemblance to the Real Admiral Yin Zhuo, from the side view



Dong Qiang, Chairman of the Board, CSSC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*Analysis: The Pace of Chinese Military Modernization is Getting Attention at the Pentagon and in Congress*

By KRIS OSBORN - SCOUT WARRIOR - 2017.03.30 6:10 AM

_A Congressional Report Catalogues Chinese Military Provocations and Estimates that China May Have 351 Ships by 2020_

China's rapid development of new destroyers, amphibs, stealth fighters and long-range weapons is quickly increasing its ability to threaten the United States and massively expand expeditionary military operations around the globe, according to a Congressional report.

A detailed report from Congressional experts, called *the 2016 US-China Economic and Security Review Commission*, specifies China's growing provocations and global expeditionary exercises along with its fast-increasing ability to project worldwide military power.

As examples, the report catalogues a number of aggressive Chinese military or maritime militia encounters:

In May 2016, two PLA Air Force fighters conducted an *unsafe intercept* of a U.S. EP-3 aircraft, causing the EP-3 to dive away to avoid a collision.
In 2013, a PLA Navy ship *crossed* the U.S. guided missile cruiser Cowpens’ bow, causing the ship to alter course to avoid a collision.
In 2009, the U.S. Navy ship Impeccable *was harassed* by maritime militia boats in the *South China Sea*.
In 2001, a PLA Navy fighter *collided* with a U.S. Navy EP-3 reconnaissance aircraft over the *South China Sea*.
Additional instances of Chinese provocation in recent year *include placement of surface-to-air-missiles and fighters in sensitive areas of the South China Sea*, along with its announcement of an *"Air exclusion zone."* While the US military flew B-52 bombers through this declared zone in a *demonstration of defiance*, the move did demonstrate China's growing willingness to be *aggressive*. In addition, Chinese "*land reclamation*" and *territorial claims in the South China Sea*, prompting US "*freedom of navigation exercises*" to unambiguously thwart China's claims.

As part of a detailed effort to document China's growing influence as an expeditionary global power, the Congressional report highlights a range of Chinese deployments and *worldwide exercises beyond their borders* or more immediate regional influence. From the report:

2012, China deployed its first UN peacekeeping combat forces to the UN Mission in South Sudan to provide security for PLA engineering and medical personnel.
Indian Ocean far sea deployments: In early 2014, Chinese surface combatants carried out far sea training, during which they transited through the South China Sea, into the eastern Indian Ocean, and then sailed back to China through the Philippine Sea. During the 23-day deployment, the PLA Navy conducted training associated with antisubmarine warfare, air defense, electronic warfare, and expeditionary logistics.
In addition to ongoing antipiracy operations in the Gulf of Aden, China dispatched an intelligence gathering ship to the Indian Ocean in 2012, and has deployed four classes of submarines (both nuclear and conventionally powered) to the Indian Ocean.
The 2016 report, coupled with the commissions detailed chapter on Chinese military modernization in a prior 2014 report, bring a sharpened focus upon the detail of Chinese ship, weapons and aircraft improvement and construction.

*At the same time, despite these developments,* the report does point out the China will need to sustain its current pace of military expansion for years to come in order to truly rival the US military's global reach.

"To support, sustain, and defend long range operations, the PLA must continue to develop or procure large amphibious ships, heavy lift aircraft, and logistical support capabilities, as well as continue to improve command and control capabilities," the report states.

Chinese Navy

While Chinese naval technology may still be substantially behind current U.S. platforms, the equation could change dramatically over the *next several decades* because the Chinese are reportedly working on a handful of high-tech next-generation ships, weapons and naval systems.

*China has plans to grow its navy to 351 ships by 2020* as the Chinese continue to develop their military’s ability to strike global targets, according to the Congressional reports.

The 2014 U.S.-China Economic and Security Review Commission recommended to Congress that the U.S. Navy respond by building more ships and increase its presence in the Pacific region – a strategy the U.S. military has already started.

Opponents of this strategy point out that the U.S. has 11 aircraft carriers, the Chinese have one and China's one carrier still lacks an aircraft wing capable of operating off of a carrier deck.

However, the Chinese are already beginning construction on several of their own indigenous aircraft carriers. China currently has one carrier, the Ukranian-built Liaoning.

*Looking to the future*, the 2016 report says "future Chinese carriers are likely to be flat deck ships, like U.S. aircraft carriers, that utilize steam or magnetic catapults and would enable the PLA Navy to employ aircraft armed with heavier munitions intended for maritime strike or land attack missions. According to DOD, China could build several aircraft carriers in the next 15 years. China may ultimately produce five ships—for a total of six carriers—for the PLA Navy."

The commission also cites other platforms and weapons systems the Chinese are developing, which will likely change the strategic calculus regarding how U.S. carriers and surface ships might need to operate in the region.

*These include the LUYANG III*, a new class of Chinese destroyer slated to enter the fleet this year. These ships are being engineered with vertically-launched, long-range anti-ship cruise missiles, the commission said. The new destroyer will carry *an extended-range variant of the HHQ-9 surface-to-air missile*, among other weapons, the report says.

As evidence of the impact of these destroyers, the report points out that these new multi-mission destroyers are likely to form the bulk of warship escorts for Chinese carriers - in a manner similar to how the US Navy protects its carriers with destroyers in "carrier strike groups."

"_These 8,000 ton destroyers (the LUYANG III) . . . have phased-array radars and a long-range SAM [surface-to-air missile] system which provides the [navy] with its first credible area air-defense capability,_" the 2016 report states.

*The Chinese are currently testing and developing a new, carrier-based fighter aircraft called the J-15.*

Regarding amphibious assault ships, the Chinese are planning to add several more *YUZHAO LPDs*, amphibs which can carry 800 troops, four helicopters and up to 20 armored vehicles, the report said.

"*The YUZHAO can carry *up to four air cushion landing craft, four helicopters, armored vehicles, and troops for long-distance deployments, which DOD notes ‘‘provide a ... greater and more flexible capability for ‘far seas’ operations than the [PLA Navy’s] older landing ships.,’ according to the report.

The Chinese also have ambitious future plans for next-generation amphibious assault ships.

"_China seeks to construct a class of amphibious assault ships larger than the YUZHAO class that would include a flight deck for conducting helicopter operations. China may produce four to six of these Type 081 ships with the capacity to transport 500 troops and configured for helicopter-based vertical assault,_" the report says. Some observers have raised the question as to whether this new class of Chinese amphibs could rival the US Navy's emerging, high-tech America-Class amphibious assault ships.

*The Chinese are also working on development of a new Type 055 cruiser* equipped with land-attack missiles, lasers and rail-gun weapons, according to the review.

China’s surface fleet is also bolstered by production of at least 60 smaller, *fast-moving HOBEI-glass guided missile patrol boats* and ongoing deliveries of *JIANGDAO light frigates* armed with naval guns, torpedoes and anti-ship cruise missiles.

The commission also says *Chinese modernization plans call for a sharp increase in attack submarines and nuclear-armed submarines or SSBNs.* Chinese SSBNs are now able to patrol with *nuclear-armed JL-2 missiles* able to strike targets *more than 4,500 nautical miles*.

The Chinese are *currently working on a new, modernized SSBN platform as well as a long-range missile, the JL-3,* the commission says.

While the commission says the exact amount of Chinese military spending is difficult to identify, China’s projected defense spending for 2014 is cited at $131 billion, approximately 12.2 percent greater than 2013. This figure is about one sixth of what the U.S. spends annually.

The Chinese defense budget has increased by double digits since 1989, the commission states, resulting in annual defense spending doubling since 2008, according to the report.

Some members of Congress, including the former House Armed Services Committee's Seapower and Projection Forces Subcommittee Chairman Rep. Randy Forbes, R-Va., advocated for both *a larger U.S. Navy* and *a stronger U.S. posture* toward China's behavior in the region.

Chinese Air Force

*The U.S. Air Force’s technological air power superiority over China is rapidly diminishing in light of rapid Chinese modernization* of fighter jets, missiles, air-to-air weapons, cargo planes and stealth aircraft, according to analysts, Pentagon officials and a Congressional review.

*The 2014 U.S.-China Economic and Security Review Commission* recommended that Congress appoint an outside panel of experts to assess the U.S.-Chinese military balance and make recommendations regarding U.S. military plans and budgets, among other things. Despite being released in 2014, the findings of the report - if slightly dated - offer a detailed and insightful window into Chinese Air Force technology, progress and development.

*The Commission compiled its report based upon testimony, various reports and analytical assessments along with available open-source information. An entire chapter is dedicated to Chinese military modernization.*

The review states that the Chines People’s Liberation Army currently has approximately 2,200 operational aircraft, nearly 600 of which are considered modern.

“*In the early 1990s,* Beijing began a comprehensive modernization program to upgrade the PLA Air Force from a short-range, defensively oriented force with limited capabilities into a modern, multi-role force capable of projecting precision airpower beyond China’s borders, conducting air and missile defense and providing early warning,” the review writes.

*Regarding stealth aircraft*, the review mentions the recent flights of prototypes of the Chinese J-20 stealth fighter, calling the aircraft more advanced than any other air platform currently deployed in the Asia-Pacific region. The Chinese are also testing a smaller stealth fighter variant called the J-31 although its intended use is unclear, according to the report.

*In 2014,* China displayed the Shenyang J-31 stealth fighter at China’s Zuhai Air show, according to various reports. However, several analysts have made the point that it is not at all clear if the platform comes close to rivaling the technological capability of the U.S. F-35.

Nevertheless, the U.S. technological advantage in weaponry, air and naval platforms is rapidly decreasing, according to the review.

To illustrate this point, the review cites comments from an analyst who compared U.S.-Chinese fighter jets to one another roughly twenty years ago versus a similar comparison today.

The analyst said that *in 1995* a high-tech U.S. F-15, F-16 or F/A-18 would be vastly superior to a Chinese J-6 aircraft. *However today* -- China’s J-10 and J-11 fighter jet aircraft would be roughly equivalent in capability to an upgraded U.S. F-15, the review states.

Alongside their J-10 and J-11 fighters, the Chinese also own Russian-built Su-27s and Su-30s and *are on the verge of buying the new Su-35 from Russia, the review states.*

“The Su-35 is a versatile, highly capable aircraft that would offer significantly improved range and fuel capacity over China’s current fighters. The aircraft thus would strengthen China’s ability to conduct air superiority missions in the Taiwan Strait, East China Sea, and South China Sea as well as provide China with the opportunity to reverse engineer the fighter’s component parts, including its advanced radar and engines, for integration into China’s current and future indigenous fighters,” the review writes.

In addition to stealth technology, high-tech fighter aircraft and improved avionics, *the Chinese have massively increased their ability with air-to-air missiles over the last 15-years, the review finds.*

“All of China’s fighters *in 2000*, with the potential exception of a few modified Su-27s, were limited to within-visual-range missiles. China *over the last 15 years* also has acquired a number of sophisticated short and medium-range air-to-air missiles; precision-guided munitions including all-weather, satellite-guided bombs, anti-radiation missiles, and laser-guided bombs; and long-range, advanced air-launched land-attack cruise missiles and anti-ship cruise missiles,” the review says.

The review also points to the *Y-20 aircraft, a new strategic airlifter* now being tested by the Chinese which has three times the cargo-carrying capacity of the U.S. Air Force’s C-130. Some of these new planes could be configured into tanker aircraft, allowing the Chinese to massively increase their reach and ability to project air power over longer distances.

At the moment, the Chinese *do not have a sizeable or modern fleet of tankers,* and many of their current aircraft are not engineered for aerial refueling, a scenario which limits their reach.

“Until the PLA Navy’s first carrier-based aviation wing becomes operational, China must use air refueling tankers to enable air operations at these distances from China. However, China’s current fleet of air refueling aircraft, which consists of *only about 12 1950s-era H–6U tankers*, is too small to support sustained, large-scale, long-distance air combat,” the review states.

The review also cites Russian media reports claiming that Russia has approved the sale of its new, next-generation *S-400 surface-to-air-missile* to China.

“Such a sale has been under negotiation since at least 2012. The S–400 would more than double the range of China’s air defenses from approximately 125 to 250 miles—enough to cover all of Taiwan, the Senkaku Islands, and parts of the South China Sea,” the review says.

The review also catalogues information related to *China’s nuclear arsenal and long-range intercontinental ballistic missiles* such as the existing DF-31 and DF-31A along with the *now-in-development DF-41*.

The Chinese are believed to already have a number of road-mobile ICBMs able to carry nuclear weapons. The DF-41 is reported to have as many as 10 re-entry vehicles, analysts have said.

http://www.scout.com/military/warrior/story/1668461-us-report-warns-of-chinese-military-threat

------------------
Military Expert KRIS OSBORN - MANAGING EDITOR, SCOUT WARRIOR (Since August 2015)

Just prior to coming to Scout Warrior, Osborn served as an Associate Editor at the Military.com. Before joining Military.com, Osborn worked at the Pentagon as a Highly Qualified Expert – Information Liaison for the Office of the Assistant Secretary of the Army – Acquisition, Logistics and Technology. In his role with the Army, Osborn wrote about and analyzed Army acquisition programs and emerging technologies.

Prior to joining the Army and serving as a civilian, Osborn served as the land warfare reporter at Defense News. While at Defense News, Osborn reported on a range of topics including Future Combat Systems, MRAPs, precision munitions, robots, and more. He has appeared on MSNBC, Fox News and The Military Channel to discuss his stories.
Before joining Defense News, Osborn spent three weeks in 2004 embedded with the U.S. Army's 1st Infantry Division in Iraq, reporting from Tikrit, Baqubah and Baghdad as a freelance military reporter with the Washington Times.

From 2001 to 2004, Osborn was an on-air anchor, reporter, and military specialist with CNN/CNN Headline News, and wrote a weekly news column on CNN.com about the War on Terror called "target terrorism." From 1998 to 2001, Osborn was a correspondent with the Fox News Channel, and from 1994 to 1998, Osborn worked as an anchor and reporter for Channel One News, an educational news program for high school students.

Osborn has done graduate work in international relations at the University of Chicago, received an M.A. in Comparative Literature from Columbia University, and earned a B.A. in Political Science and English from Kenyon College. Osborn can be reached at: kris.osborn@scout.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Many Z-8 helicopters participated in amphibious assault exercise from the 071 LPD, type 075 next

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

FFG 514 “*Liupanshui*“ commissioned on 31.03.2017 






FFG 536 "*Xuchang*” pennant number painted 






Also #26 Type 054A launched at HDZH a few days back(24.03.2017?), #27 launch due shortly at HP.

Reactions: Like Like:

7


----------



## Zarvan

China today inducted 32nd Type 056 Corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

The 24th 054A FFG hull no 536

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

The 32 056A FFG "514" commissioned 第32艘小动物514六盘水舰加入人民海军战斗序列

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Chinese aircraft-carrier group 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 帅的一匹

Today is Wang Wei's tragic anniversary, salute!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Head and tail  and bit of forward upper structure

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

The 27th Type 054A FFG launched this afternoon at HP

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*“Peace Through Strength”: Deterrence In Chinese Military Doctrine*

Dennis J. Blasko - War On The Rocks - March 15, 2017






The idea of “peace through strength” can be traced back to at least Roman times and almost certainly goes back even further, but in U.S. history, it is associated with Ronald Reagan. In his essay, “The Ancient Foreign Policy,” historian Victor Davis Hanson salutes its origins and links this “common wisdom” to the concept of deterrence.

From Vegetius’s _Si vis pacem, para bellum_ [If you want peace, prepare for war] to Ronald Reagan’s “peace through strength,” the common wisdom was to be ready for war and thereby, and only by that way, avoid war, not to talk bellicosely and to act pacifistically … Deterrence (and with it peace) often was not defined only in material terms; it rested also on a psychological readiness to use overwhelming power to confront an aggressor … Again, deterrence (“the act of frightening away”) rested not just on quantifiable power but also on a likelihood to use it.​
Though Hanson’s article was not intended as a theoretical exposition on deterrence, he describes a psychological battle based on the threat of force with the goal of preventing war. For most Americans, there is no contradiction in pursuing peace through the threat or use of a strong military when vital national interests are at stake.

As China has grown stronger economically and militarily over the past two decades, the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) has developed a parallel understanding of the need for a strong military. Through long-term military modernization, Beijing aims to create a capable and credible military force to protect China’s core interests. As stated in its white paper on _China’s Military Strategy_ published in 2015, “[w]ithout a strong military, a country can be neither safe nor strong.” Although focused primarily on developing warfighting capabilities, the PLA is also used for deterrence and other non-combat missions.

Though the United States and China may share the objectives of possessing powerful militaries and maintaining regional stability, American vital interests and Chinese core interests are vastly different. And because their political systems are different, there will always be a degree of distrust, confrontation, and competition between the two states. Official Chinese sources have outlined Chinese national objectives, its military strategy, and its concept of deterrence. The role of deterrence in PLA doctrine is key to understanding China’s actions and the intentions its government may be trying to communicate.

In reviewing what China says and thinks about deterrence, it is possible that many in the United States and elsewhere overlook or misperceive the intentions behind some Chinese actions. When China acts to deter, the media and other governments may misinterpret what they see as aggression or preparation for war. For example, even with the great commonality in their respective theories of deterrence, the United States views its own actions in the South and East China Seas as deterrent in nature, yet does not attribute similar aims to China’s activities. This, of course, is emblematic of a security dilemma.

If the United States and others misinterpret Chinese signals in relatively quiet times, it increases the chance that they will misconstrue similar signals in times of crisis. A lack of understanding among the general public and media about how the PLA trains and tests weapons compounds the situation. Accordingly, an accurate understanding of “normal” activities, such as military deployments, training, and weapons tests, is necessary to assess when the Chinese are shifting from their routine to signal that someone is approaching or crossing a line that could lead to conflict.

*Basic Principles of PLA Doctrine*

Insights into Chinese military strategy and operations are widely available. Official government documents, such as the series of defense white papers, provide statements of China’s defense policy and doctrine. Writings by and about senior Communist Party and PLA officials are carried in the Chinese media, especially in websites run by the PLA or Ministry of National Defense. PLA professional military education institutions publish textbooks, many of which are available to foreign readers. However, the Chinese government does not release to the public all aspects of its defense policy, keeping secret details that other countries routinely make available.

Statements and articles in the Chinese media vary in authoritativeness depending on who or what organization is speaking. Not all speakers, writers, media sources, and articles/commentary carry equal weight or credibility. The Chinese media can further confuse the issue by quoting foreign sources about military developments without confirming the accuracy of their information. In addition to explicating defense policy, as Paul Godwin and Alice Miller explain, Beijing uses public statements and the media for deterrence purposes through a “carefully calibrated hierarchy of official protests, authoritative press comment, and leadership statements.”

As a party-army, the Chinese armed forces – that is the PLA, the People’s Armed Police, and the militia – are required to obey the party’s absolute leadership. A corollary to party loyalty is the subordination of military development to national construction. One of the most important ramifications of this principle was the flat-lining of defense budgets in the single-digit billions of U.S. dollars in the 1980s and early 1990s when China’s economy was expanding quickly. Even with the increases in announced defense spending since the mid-1990s, the World Bank assesses China’s military expenditure (including estimated extra-budgetary sources of spending) to be in the vicinity of two percent of GDP and about six percent of total government expenditure. Having learned from the negative example of profligate Soviet defense spending, Beijing has prioritized building the civilian economy over the military and has not sacrificed civilian development in the pursuit of military modernization. War of any type is not good for China’s economic development.

The most basic tenet of China’s national defense policy is that it is strategically defensive in nature. Yet, like other militaries, the PLA recognizes the decisive nature of the offensive once the threshold of warfighting has been crossed. The PLA will undertake offensive actions at the tactical, operational, and strategic levels of war, according to the principle, “We will not attack unless we are attacked, but we will surely counterattack if attacked.” This posture is framed as the “strategic concept of active defense” and is considered the essence of China’s strategic thought. Active defense results in an action-reaction cycle, which quickly devolves, however, into a spiraling dispute over who is justified in their response to another’s earlier move.

Nonetheless, reflecting the continuing influence of Sun Tzu on PLA doctrine, China prefers to “win without fighting” whenever possible. In part, this is due to the PLA’s lack of modern combat experience and its stark publicly stated assessment that its modernization lags behind advanced global peers and its officers lack the skills required for modern war. While the PLA has made progress in certain operational areas, especially if fighting relatively close to its shores, it still lags behind what China calls “advanced global peers,” such as the U.S. military. Accordingly, PLA doctrine frequently refers to the “weak overcoming the strong.” However, left unsaid officially, but often implied, the sheer size of the PLA could overwhelm forces of many smaller regional neighbors unless they are supported by the United States or another advanced power.

In order to achieve its objectives, compensate for perceived military weaknesses, and save money, the Chinese government seeks to use all elements of national power, including civilian economic, diplomatic, geographic, demographic, and scientific strength to augment its armed forces. Multiple components of national power are fused together under the rubric of “military-civilian integration” in a modern permutation of Mao Zedong’s concept of people’s war. The principles of “winning without fighting,” the “weak overcoming the strong,” and integrating military and civilian capabilities have been widely demonstrated in recent years by the employment of civilian law enforcement agencies, commercial entities, and maritime militia forces, with the backing of active duty forces, in the South and East China Seas.

Within the framework of these strategic principles, the PLA regards preparing its forces for combat and warfighting as its “core function” and the primary responsibility of all officers and soldiers. The better the PLA is prepared to perform its main mission of fighting, the better it is prepared to conduct deterrence and military operations other than war (MOOTW) missions. This triad – warfighting, deterrence, and MOOTW – are defined as the three basic ways of using military force.

*Chinese Doctrine on Deterrence*

Despite the Chinese propensity for summarizing many ideas in an idiom or slogan, there appears to be no pithy phrase capturing the idea of “peace through strength.” Nonetheless, the concept is a basic component of the PLA’s doctrinal approach to deterrence. The 2005 English translation of _The Science of Military Strategy_ contains text that expresses the same meaning: “Thus the preparation of strength is the essential and most reliable preparation in all war control preparations.” A few pages earlier it states the “objective of war control is to prevent the occurrence of war.” In other words, military strength is necessary to avoid war – for peace. A full chapter on “Strategic Deterrence” follows immediately thereafter. This chapter is the most extensive explanation of China’s concept of deterrence available to foreign readers and is extensively quoted below.

The Chinese concept of deterrence is based on using the threat of military force to achieve either compellence/coercive or prevention objectives: “deterrence is the military conduct of a state or political group in displaying force or showing the determination to use force to compel the enemy to submit to one’s volition and to refrain from taking hostile actions or escalating the hostility.” Deterrence can have both military and political objectives: “Strategic deterrence is a major means for attaining the objective of military strategy, and its risks and costs are less than strategic operations…. Strategic deterrence is also a means for attaining the political objective.” However, deterrence “may fail and even war or war escalation may be triggered if one mishandles the complex situation.” Therefore, “[w]arfighting is generally used only when deterrence fails and there is no alternative,” and the “more powerful the warfighting capability, the more effective the deterrence.”

Three conditions are necessary for deterrence: 1) an “adequate deterrent force”; 2) the “determination and volition [to employ] the strategic deterrent force”; and 3) interaction (signaling) “between the deterrer and the deterred.” These elements conform exactly to the formula proposed by Adm. Harry Harris, commander of U.S. Pacific Command: Capability x Resolve x Signaling = Deterrence. (While there may be debate about the validity of this formula or China’s three conditions, some decision-makers on both sides appear to have similar views of deterrence, yet they may not admit this is the case.)

Deterrence seeks to change “the pattern of the opponent’s psychology” leaving “some leeway” for compromise and concession. The deterring side seeks to achieve “momentum,” taking action that the opposing side can see, such as “large-scale military review, joint military exercise, and military visit,” and, left unsaid, military deployments and weapons tests. (The Chinese definition of joint exercises includes those employing multiple services of the PLA, as well as exercises with foreign militaries.) Deterrence seeks to display one’s superiority over the enemy’s weaknesses while “concealing one’s weakness.”

Strategic deterrence includes nuclear deterrence, but also has multiple conventional components including information, space, and cyber operations. It further includes the “deterrence of people’s war,” and involves other government agencies and civilian capabilities. In peace, the objective of deterrence is “to delay or curb outbreak of war,” while in war deterrence seeks “to control its vertical and horizontal escalation.”

Fighting a “small war” to avoid a larger one may be necessary. Likewise, active defense requires that “‘the first shot’ on the plane of politics and strategy must be differentiated from ‘the first shot’ on the plane of tactics” and “if any country or organization violates the other country’s sovereignty and territorial integrity, the other side will have the right to ‘fire the first shot’ on the plane of tactics.” Thus, the PLA may conduct preemptive actions in a period of tension if the Chinese government concludes the enemy has already decided to “violate” China’s sovereignty and territorial integrity.

However, because China considers its deterrence to be “self-defensive in essence,” it distinguishes itself from other states that pursue offensive strategies to compel opponents to submit. Rather, China’s deterrence is portrayed as preventative, “to deter foreign invasion, defend sovereignty, rights and interests” and to deter internal and external conspiracies to separate and subvert China. The PLA further differentiates itself from other militaries as it sees its own use of stratagem as “the main idea of traditional Chinese strategic thinking … the use of limited force to achieve victory … Western strategic thinking pays more attention to the contest of strength, emphasizing direct confrontation.” This assertion inexplicably ignores many examples of deception, misdirection, and stratagem performed by conventional and special operations forces of the U.S. and its allies over the past three decades of conflict.

In the 2005 edition of _The Science of Military Strategy_, the chapter on deterrence concludes by admitting “strategic deterrence is not omnipotent … in carrying out strategic deterrence, one should examine the worst and the toughest scenarios and be well prepared in advance, so as to steadily and effectively cope with the opponent in case of failure of deterrence.” This cautious approach to both deterrence and warfighting is repeated in book’s final chapter:

Therefore, imprudent decision to use force is never permitted … The reason for the existence of the army is to prevent and win a war … We may not launch a war in a hundred years but we can never be unprepared for war for even one day … Only when an army is fully prepared for war, can it be prudent to start a war and react quickly in war … So long as we can solve the problem with military deterrence, we will not resort to war.​
The 2013 edition of _The Science of Military Strategy_ also has a chapter on deterrence, which underscores the basic principles from a decade earlier updated according to changes in the international security environment and technological advances, particularly in the PLA’s level of information technologies, space, and cyber capabilities. No official English translation of the 2013 edition is available, but several books and essays discuss it in detail. In particular, this volume mentions the peacetime enhancement of island and reef defenses as part of China’s deterrence system to protect its maritime sovereignty and rights.

*The Impact of Chinese Deterrence*

Though the theory behind China’s deterrence posture can be found in PLA textbooks, the Chinese government has not done a very good job at explaining this aspect of its military doctrine to the outside world (and would likely not be believed by many even if it tried harder). As a result, some Chinese actions and signals were probably intended to send warnings, but deterrent messages can be interpreted as having hostile, aggressive intent.

Misperceiving actions and signals is complicated by the differences in the U.S. and China’s deterrence objectives due to the differences between Chinese core interests and American vital interests. Official U.S. deterrence objectives in Asia have been defined mostly in general. For example, the Department of Defense’s 2015 Asia-Pacific Maritime Security Strategy aims to strengthen American “military capacity to ensure the United States can successfully deter conflict and coercion and respond decisively when needed.” More recently the Asia Society Task Force on U.S.-China Policy (unofficially) reiterated the goal to “deter a potentially aggressive and overreaching China.” Deterring “conflict and coercion” and an “aggressive and overreaching China” provide policy-makers great latitude in their actions. A specific example was raised last year in this publication with an article titled, “The United States may have just quietly deterred China.”

China has been a bit more forthcoming in its deterrence objectives beyond the generalities mentioned earlier. For example, its 2005 Anti-Secession Law begins with a list of five objectives in Article 1, the first of which is “opposing and checking Taiwan’s secession from China by secessionists in the name of ‘Taiwan independence.’” In other words, Beijing’s first objective is to deter further movement of Taiwan towards independence. (This law may be in the process of being amended.) Similarly, for many years, the Chinese government has identified “US vessel and aircraft reconnaissance along China’s coastline” as one of “three obstacles” hindering bilateral relations. It is safe to assume that deterring close-in reconnaissance missions and challenging U.S. freedom of navigation operations is a PLA mission. Pursuit of this objective has led to multiple incidents in the air and at sea between U.S. military and Chinese civilian and government aircraft and vessels. While China has been successful to date in deterring Taiwan’s independence, its military modernization continues to be perceived as threatening to Taiwan and the region. On the other hand, China has not been successful in deterring or limiting U.S. military operations in the region, with increases in the intensity of operations expected. Additionally, a proposed change to China’s maritime traffic safety law to “empower maritime authorities to prevent foreign ships from entering Chinese waters if it is decided that the ships may harm traffic safety and order” also is unlikely to stop U.S. operations near China. In short, Chinese deterrent actions in the South China Sea, to include the expansion of facilities on Chinese-occupied reefs, have led to escalation and increased tensions, not only with the U.S. but with China’s neighbors.

Actions such as routine PLA training and weapons tests are subject to misinterpretation and being portrayed as causally linked to some recent political event. PLA training is planned a year or more in advance with training objectives announced annually. In general, units follow a pattern progressing from basic training, to small unit and functional training, to larger exercises, culminating in joint and/or evaluation exercises. Because of the size of the PLA, the Chinese media usually reports on some sort of training nearly every week of the year, and, because of new equipment entering the force, much training now occurs in locations farther from China where the PLA has not operated frequently. Often, training takes place shortly before, during, or after a newsworthy item of international interest, such as a U.S. military event in the region. Consequently, PLA training and external events are frequently assessed by observers as related to one another, generally resulting in a Chinese spokesperson describing the training as routine and in accordance with the annual training schedule. Conversely, the Chinese government will not hesitate to publicize PLA training when it serves a deterrent objective, such as it did for a series of exercises opposite Taiwan in the early 2000s. Similarly, weapons tests usually occur according to parameters defined by the research and development process, not in direct response to outside events.

Returning to Reagan’s vision of “peace through strength,” earlier this year Hal Brands warned on these pages that “both of the nouns in that phrase [are] essential, and the latter [enables] the former.” As both the United States and China pursue their deterrence objectives in the region, all elements of Adm. Harris’ equation (and Chinese doctrine) need to be balanced and mutually understood in order not to undermine the shared goal of regional stability.

https://warontherocks.com/2017/03/peace-through-strength-deterrence-in-chinese-military-doctrine/

_Dennis J. Blasko, Lieutenant Colonel, U.S. Army (Retired), was an army attaché in Beijing and in Hong Kong from 1992-1996 and is the author of _The Chinese Army Today: Tradition and Transformation for the 21st Century_, second edition (Routledge, 2012).

----------------------
_
READ ALSO:

*From Green To Purple: Can The Chinese Military Become More Joint? (2017-03-30)
*
_Is China’s military ready to fight Asia’s next major war? Over the past decade, the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) has made tremendous progress in modernizing its weapons and platforms, with notable advances ranging from precision-guided missiles to surface ships to cyber and space capabilities. However, progress has eluded the PLA in another area: becoming a modern joint force. The unique capabilities resident in its four services (the army, navy, air force, and rocket force, in addition to the new Strategic Support Force) still cannot be effectively combined to carry out complex military operations, such as island landings, blockades, and joint missile strikes. Yet those are exactly the types of missions that the PLA might need to carry out in future conflicts against highly-capable opponents. PLA organizational reforms implemented in 2016 reduced some roadblocks to greater jointness, but problems remain including ground force dominance and an officer corps with limited joint expertise. A key task for PLA reform is trying to reduce these obstacles. Are they up to the challenge?_

https://warontherocks.com/2017/03/from-green-to-purple-can-the-chinese-military-become-more-joint/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*CCTV 4 中文国际 – FOCUS TODAY 今日关注 20170401*
*力推“离岛保护” 日本剑指钓鱼岛？*










*Japan targets at Diaoyu Islands?*

Japan pushes forward "offshore defense".
Will it become the *blasting fuse* of China-Japan friction?
What effect will *the new law on "offshore defense"* bring to Diaoyu Islands?
Japan's "Marine Corps" will soon be formed to target at Diaoyu Islands
Japan's "Marine Corps" mainly focuses on *offshore defense* and *island-seizing combat*
Japan forms *two amphibious forces* on the same day to prepare for island seizing
Japan's Amphibious Brigade will be formed by modeling after US Marine Corps
*Revive in new guise!* "Kaga" is commissioned by being disguised as helicopter carrier
Japan "Kaga" quasi carrier is commissioned. *Ship with the same name once invaded China*
*What's Japan's intention of naming new ship after its main warship during its invasion of China in World War Two?*
Japanese media: Service of "Kaga" improves capability of *coping with China's subs*
China's MOFA: Be vigilant against *revival of Japanese militarism*
LDP requires gov't to immediately study entitlement of *offensive capability for JSDF*
Japan attempts to enable JSDF to march toward the "normal armed forces"
US aircraft carrier combat group holds drill with JSDF in East China Sea twice in a month
Japanese media: It's *uncommon* to hold joint military drill twice in a month

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

The most powerful "type 818" Chinese coast guard ship (054A FFG class hull) is ready 丧心病狂！火力超万吨海警船的818型海警船
一座76炮，两座630
黄埔讯：3月27日，由中船黄埔文冲建造的海警现役部队818型大型远洋边防巡逻舰--中国海警46301舰，在顺利完成建造舾装、海试调试等一系列工作后，起锚驶离黄埔文冲长洲厂区归建，并将继续进行海上联试联调训练任务，为下半年执行中国海警重大涉外任务积累经验奠定基础。另悉，2月中旬至3月中旬，中国海警46301舰完成了H/PJ-13HJ型舰炮安装及岸试工作，初步具备完整执行海上勤务的能力。
One 76mm main gun
Two type 630 CIWS
One type H/PJ-13 6 barrel 30MM gun

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

grey boy 2 said:


> The most powerful "type 818" Chinese coast guard ship (054A FFG class hull) is ready 丧心病狂！火力超万吨海警船的818型海警船
> 一座76炮，两座630
> 黄埔讯：3月27日，由中船黄埔文冲建造的海警现役部队818型大型远洋边防巡逻舰--中国海警46301舰，在顺利完成建造舾装、海试调试等一系列工作后，起锚驶离黄埔文冲长洲厂区归建，并将继续进行海上联试联调训练任务，为下半年执行中国海警重大涉外任务积累经验奠定基础。另悉，2月中旬至3月中旬，中国海警46301舰完成了H/PJ-13HJ型舰炮安装及岸试工作，初步具备完整执行海上勤务的能力。
> One 76mm main gun
> Two type 630 CIWS
> One type H/PJ-13 6 barrel 30MM gun



What on earth would a coast guard vessel need a CIWS, let alone two, for?


----------



## samsara

SinoSoldier said:


> What on earth would a coast guard vessel need a CIWS, let alone two, for?


To deter the coming *ISIS/ISIL/IS/LEVANT/DAESH pirates*... last time they were Somali pirates who shook the world... however bizarre it was...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

SinoSoldier said:


> What on earth would a coast guard vessel need a CIWS, let alone two, for?



Chinese coast Guard is a mini navy.



wanglaokan said:


> Today is Wang Wei's tragic anniversary, salute!



I'm sorry but can you tell me who Wang Wei is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

SinoSoldier said:


> What on earth would a coast guard vessel need a CIWS, let alone two, for?


This one has a different mission role from others, it is specifically built for anti-smuggling and piracy where violence force is normally required.

This is the role of the former China Customs Dept ships which has been absorbed into China Coast Guard fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

SinoSoldier said:


> What on earth would a coast guard vessel need a CIWS, let alone two, for?


Not only Gatling type guns as CIWS, but RAM type missiles, are also needed, given the evolving threats. 

Two Gatling type CIWS are required for an effective 180 degree coverage.

Good move!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

The 5th type 071 LPD is taking shape.







26th Somali Flotilla sailing. All are new ships. Frigates 577, 578 (commissioned in 2015) and Replenishment ship 966 (commissioned 2016).

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Type 071A LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Type 071A LPD
> 
> View attachment 388669



How is the 71A different to 71?


----------



## samsara

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Chinese coast Guard is a mini navy.
> 
> I'm sorry but can you tell me *who Wang Wei is?*



_*The Hainan Island incident* refers to the incident of a mid-air collision between a USN EP-3E ARIES II signals intelligence aircraft conducted air surveillance near China and a PLAN J-8II interceptor fighter jet on April 1, 2001, cost the live of *Lt. Cdr. Wang Wei, posthumously honored in China as a "Guardian of Territorial Airspace and Waters".*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

The first home-built Zubr class LCAC finished the first sea trials and performed well.





*@xinfengcao* 2017.04.04

Two more: the 7th 815A electronic reconnaissance ship & HDZH's last one 054A frigate blocks.










*@xinfengcao* 2017.04.04

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

001A update by 魔牛More News.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

DDG 167 "*Shenzhen*“ seen here carrying YJ-12As 






*China commissions another corvette, launches more frigates

Andrew Tate, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

03 April 2017





_The PLAN commissioned its latest Jiangdao-class corvette, Liupanshui (seen here), on 31 March. China also launched two Jiangkai II-class frigates at the end of March. Source: Via 81.cn_

The latest Jiangdao-class (Type 056/056A) corvette to enter service with China's People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) was commissioned into the South Sea Fleet on 31 March in a ceremony held at the naval base in Sanya, on Hainan Island.

The following day a Jiangkai II-class (Type 054A) frigate was launched at the Huangpu shipyard in Guangzhou, three days after another Type 054A entered the water at the Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard in Shanghai.

The newly commissioned 1500-tonne corvette was named _Liupanshui_ and given the pennant number 514. It is the tenth Type 056 to be built at the Huangpu shipyard as well as the tenth anti-submarine warfare (ASW) variant (Type 056A) to enter service with the PLAN.

This variant is equipped with towed and variable depth sonars in addition to the standard fit of four anti-ship missile launchers, an H/PJ-26 single-barrelled 76 mm gun, two 30 mm H/PJ-17 mountings, an 8-cell HQ-10 short-range surface-to-air missile launcher, and two triple-barrelled torpedo launchers.

The launch of two more 4,000-tonne Type 054A frigates reflects the continuing build programme of these ships, which first entered service in 2008.

A class of 24 was previously anticipated but this number has been surpassed and up to 30 of these ships may be built before production switches to an enhanced version, the Type 054B.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*

To read the full article, Client Login
(238 of 474 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*What kinds of technologies* are the Chinese Navy looking to develop in the *next four years*?

Here is the list:

"_Navy Releases 2017 Equipment Pre-research Innovation Project Guide_"

*@xinfengcao* 2017.04.05

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

samsara said:


> After renovation the *051 B class destroyer "Shenzhen" with the YJ-12 supersonic anti-ship cruise missile launcher* (鹰击-12 literally means "eagle strike 12")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@OedoSoldier* 2017.04.05


How abt the refurbished sov?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

samsara said:


> *What kinds of technologies* are the Chinese Navy looking to develop in the *next four years*?
> 
> Here is the list:
> 
> "_Navy Releases 2017 Equipment Pre-research Innovation Project Guide_"
> 
> *@xinfengcao* 2017.04.05




Who is this fella: xinfengcao aka Dafeng Cao?


----------



## BHarwana

*Chinese Navy Commissions Sub Killer Stealth Warship for Service in South China Sea*

The People’s Liberation Army Navy’s latest surface warship entered service on March 31.






The People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has commissioned a new Type 056/056A _Jiangdao-_class corvette at Yulin naval base in the port city of Sanya on Hainan Island on March 31, _China Military Online_ reports.

The new warship, named _Liupanshui_ (pennant number 514), will serve in the PLAN’s South Sea Fleet, the force responsible for conducting Chinese naval operations in the South China Sea, and is specifically designed to conduct anti-submarine warfare (ASW) operations.

The 1,500-ton ASW variant of the corvette (designated Type 056A) is equipped with towed and variable depth sonars in addition to the standard fit that I outlined previously:

_Next to four YJ-83 anti-ship missiles (two launchers with two missiles each) and a 76-millimeter main gun, the ASW variant is also equipped with two 324 millimeter triple torpedo launchers, as well as variable depth and towed sonars. The ship’s flight deck also allows operation of a Harbin Z-9 military helicopter, specifically equipped for ASW missions._

Yet, “the corvette does not feature a helicopter hangar suggesting that it will be difficult to permanently station a helicopter with airborne dipping sonar aboard a Type 056A corvette,” I observed. ASW has emerged as one of the top priorities of the PLAN and the service aims to rapidly improve its capabilities in the field.

The PLAN reportedly aims for a fleet of up to 60 Type 056/056A _Jiangdao-_class corvettes — designated light missile frigates by the PLAN — with one new ship launched ever six weeks. According a _The Diplomat_ estimate, the PLAN currently operates a fleet of 30 Type 056/056A _Jiangdao-_class corvettes, with approximately half of force consisting of Type 056A ASW vessels.

On April 1, the PLAN also launched yet another 4,000-ton Type 054A _Jiangkai II_-class guided-missile frigate. An estimated 23 to 25 Type 054A_ Jiangkai II-class_ frigates are currently in service with the PLAN with at least five additional ships of the class under construction. As I explained elsewhere, the frigate also boasts ASW capabilities, next to its capacity for air defense and surface warfare operations:

_The stealth frigate is armed with HQ-16 medium range air defense missiles and boosts a 32-cell vertical launching system (VLS) in the forward section, capable of firing anti-ship and air defense missiles as well as anti-submarine torpedoes. It also features a Russian-made AK-630 fully automatic naval close in weapon system and a Chinese variant of the AK-176 76 millimeter naval gun._

_Some frigates of the class are also known to have been equipped with variable depth sonar and towed array sonar systems. In addition, the ship is equipped with a Type 382 phased-array radar system and Type 344 and Type 345 multifunctional fire control radar systems, capable of over the horizon targeting._

_Type 054A frigates also feature a hangar capable of accommodation Kamov K-27 and Harbin Z-9 helicopters or unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). (…) The ship has a standard range of about 3,800 nautical miles—7,037 kilometers–at a speed of 18 knots, and a maximum un-refueled radius is 12,000 kilometers or 8,000 miles._

Type 054A frigates are the PLAN’s mainstay for escort and patrol missions in the South China Sea. Ships of the class have also been deployed for anti-piracy operations in the Gulf of Aden since 2009 and participated in a number of bilateral naval exercises over the least years.


http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/chin...ealth-warship-for-service-in-south-china-sea/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Who is this fella: xinfengcao aka Dafeng Cao?


YES! A citizen of PRC. Dunno his background.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

samsara said:


> YES!



I'm asking who is he? 

Is he a Chinese national? 

What is his background?


----------



## samsara

*China’s blue navy ambitions: Fast bridging gap with US Navy*

By Vinayak Bhat - Observer Research Foundation (ORF) - March 31, 2017






China's Type 901 replenishment ship (Source: East Pendulum)

_Any country with blue water navy dreams need carrier vessels (CVs) to pursue those dreams. And every CV that is in blue waters away from home requires replenishment of cargo and fuel. Sustained naval operations at far seas, especially of the aviation fleet, demand replenishment every 4-5 days, because it requires the CV to operate at maximum speeds for extended periods. Thus there is a strong need to have a replenishment vessel with comparable speeds to accompany the CV battle group (CVBG)._

China’s initial deployment away from its shore was the anti-piracy missions to Gulf of Aden, which essentially were also used as goodwill visits to various countries in Asia, Africa and Europe. The extended deployment of these flotillas exposed the need for food, water, medicines and other essentials that couldn’t be met by Type 903/903As accompanying them. They had to depend on foreign ports for all the supplies. The obvious lesson learnt was the requirement of AOE type of vessel for underway replenishment.

China’s PLA Navy (PLAN) is building *Type 901* “general supply vessel” at the China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC) Offshore and Marine Engineering (Group) Company Limited (COMEC), Longxue shipyard in Guangzhou. The company was earlier known as Guangzhou Shipbuilding International, popularly known as GSI. The GE images of Longxue shipyard between September 2015 and February 2017 were studied to understand this new class of supply vessels.

*Construction*

The construction of *China’s largest replenishment ship* probably started somewhere in mid-2015, but was caught on satellite imagery only in September 2015.

And the first ship was launched in December 2015. But it started sea trials only in December 2016, suggesting the fitting out took almost a full year.

The new class of replenishment ship has been constructed by COMEC at Longxue, opposite the new Bao’an International Airport, Shenzhen. The December 2016 satellite image above shows following details of the ship:

Length –
Beam – 32.5m.
Gantries – Three and a half (half is at port side aft).
Hose Rigs – Five, three on port and two on starboard, for liquid refuelling.
Cargo Points – One on each side on central gantry for transhipment of dry cargo.
Tonnage – Possibly 50,000 Tons.
Armament – Four possible H/PJ-13 and later possibly H/PJ-26 on front bow.
The ship is propelled by four QC-280 gas turbine engines. It has also most modern communication, ESM and ECM systems on board. The ship is complemented with a medical section and has two hangars in aft section.

*Second unit*

The second unit under construction was once again observed first on the satellite imagery of 12/9/16, recently released by GE. The size seems to be the same. It is being constructed in this image, before the sea trials of first unit have started, signifying that no changes in designs are expected. Recent photos suggest that it will be launched within a month or two.

*Comparison*

The PLAN classified this ship as a general supply vessel, but most of Chinese media compared the ship to US Navy’s Supply class TAO-20X AOE. An AOE – _auxiliary oiler equipment_ combines characteristics of three ships AOR – replenishment, AE – equipment and AFS – fast combat stores. The US and other Western media were quick to point out that it was not an AOE but an AOR. Although comparable in size, speed and tonnage, the US Navy AOEs have four dry cargo posts, more than the Type 901.

While comparing the two countries’ AOEs, it is pertinent to note that the CVs of China are smaller in size than USN CVs, thus having less fuel & cargo requirements. This permits Chinese AOE to carry more ammunition and equipment.

The number of oilers for first line ships of PLAN is almost 1:15 but the same in case of USN is 1:5.






*Challenges*

Although the size of Chinese new class of replenishment ship provides capability to PLAN much to the surprise of everyone, but it comes with many challenges as mentioned below:

Repairs: It is not known if this ship is equipped with repair facilities on board.
Self Defence: The Type 901 has only four H/PJ-13s installed till now with a remote possibility of H/PJ-26 in front bow.
Funds: The constraining factor for weapon systems on board seems to be availability of funds for the project.
Numbers: The number of AOEs although complement the CV production, the oiler to first line ships ratio remains very low.
*Future*

The COMEC seems to have been contracted for the construction of four more ships of the class, although it is expected that the next two would be constructed only after the sea trials of at least the first unit are complete. The next two will in the most likelihood be *Type 901A* with most of the challenges addressed. *The amazing construction speed of the Longxue shipyard suggests that one unit per year would be produced.*

There are strong rumours afloat on the Chinese internet that the Type 901 ships will be named after fresh water lakes of Inner Mongolia – first unit #956 should be Hulun Hu and the second unit #957 could be Bei’er Hu to complement the sister ship.

*Blue Navy dream*

With the advent of PLAN’s Type 901 general supply vessel, China seems to be slowly closing the naval gap with the US Navy. The future PLAN bases will further increase the range of its CVBGs. Soon the forays of PLAN in the Indian Ocean Region (IOR) will not only increase in numbers but also in its assertiveness. There is a strong need for India to bolster its naval strength in at least the Indian Ocean Region if not also in the Asia-Pacific.

_________________

About ORF

_Set up in 1990, ORF seeks to lead and aid policy thinking towards building a strong and prosperous India in a fair and equitable world. It helps discover and inform India’s choices, and carries Indian voices and ideas to forums shaping global debates. ORF provides non-partisan, independent analyses and inputs on matters of security, strategy, economy, development, energy, resources and global governance to diverse decision-makers (governments, business communities, academia, civil society). ORF’s mandate is to conduct in-depth research, provide inclusive platforms and invest in tomorrow’s thought leaders today. (New Delhi)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Sighted in Shanghai this afternoon April 8th, 2017.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Some weeks back, there was talk of how Type 22 missile boats have already become technologically obsolete for China and were being retired from the navy. Did anything substantial come of those rumours?

With so many of them built, stationing them at islands within the South China Sea could have been a way to utilize them. They are not only fast, but also carry enough armaments to pose a threat for much larger ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Blue water 走向蓝水

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Railgun testing ground

US





CN





Note the similarities in layouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Railgun testing ground
> 
> US
> View attachment 389906
> 
> 
> CN
> View attachment 389907
> 
> 
> Note the similarities in layouts.




Well frankly, I can't see much similarity. 

Can you explain further?


----------



## cirr

O54B/057, with MVDC integrated electric propulsion(IEP) and all that 

Knowing how uptight the PLA are, I envision the following roadmap for the adoption of IEP: 

054B > 052E > 055B(with railgun, directed energy weapons such as laser, and electromagnetic missile launch system and CIWS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> O54B/057, with MVDC integrated electric propulsion(IEP) and all that
> 
> Knowing how uptight the PLA are, I envision the following roadmap for the adoption of IEP:
> 
> 054B > 052E > 055B(with railgun, directed energy weapons such as laser, and electromagnetic missile launch system and CIWS



About time, China builds integrated civil-military companies. 

Selling military technology on civilian markets has many many uses. All western companies are civil-military.


----------



## cirr

Type 9XX dedicated helicopter carrier for anti-submarine warfare in development. 

Search and attack 

@english_man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Makarena

cirr said:


> Type 9XX dedicated helicopter carrier for anti-submarine warfare in development.
> 
> Search and attack
> 
> @english_man



are you talking about LHD or new class of ship?


----------



## cirr

Makarena said:


> are you talking about LHD or new class of ship?



The latter.


----------



## lcloo

From Dafeng Cao's twitter. He said from POP3:-

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

lcloo said:


> From Dafeng Cao's twitter. He said from POP3:-
> View attachment 390103



Can you tell me who Dafeng Cao is? Is he a Chinese national? Or does he work for western countries in analyzing Chinese military?


----------



## english_man

lcloo said:


> From Dafeng Cao's twitter. He said from POP3:-
> View attachment 390103



Thanks for the info 'Icloo' though i think you need to write your posts using bigger texts fonts.........lol.......

Regarding, the 071 Amphibious ship, we know the 5th one is under construction now, but is there signs of a 6th one yet being built?.......or are the Chinese just going to build these ships one at a time over several years?


----------



## lcloo

english_man said:


> Thanks for the info 'Icloo' though i think you need to write your posts using bigger texts fonts.........lol.......
> 
> Regarding, the 071 Amphibious ship, we know the 5th one is under construction now, but is there signs of a 6th one yet being built?.......or are the Chinese just going to build these ships one at a time over several years?



If Pop3 is right on the number of 071 (he usually is, since he is an insider with good credibility), then steel cutting and module fabrication of 6th unit must have been in progress.

Since global orders for commercial ships are slowing, I expect the shipyard will move some of their workers and engineers from commercial yard to navy yard in order to cut down idle time for workers and machines. In this view, we might as well expect that work for the 7th unit has begun too.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Makarena

cirr said:


> The latter.



this is the first time I heard about it, any source? though I'm not surprised. I actually expected China to build at least two of this helo carrier, it will significantly enhance China's anti submarine defence.


----------



## cirr

Makarena said:


> this is the first time I heard about it, any source? though I'm not surprised. I actually expected China to build at least two of this helo carrier, it will significantly enhance China's anti submarine defence.



The new class has been in the rumour mill for a number of years and is now positively confirmed by the same person who first disclosed the existence of Type 075 LHD quite some time back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makarena

cirr said:


> The new class has been in the rumour mill for a number of years and is now positively confirmed by the same person who first disclosed the existence of Type 075 LHD quite some time back.



is it still in design phase or already close to cut the first steel? I'm just surprised they choose this time to build when they already have so many projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

The most powerful "type 818" Chinese coast guard ship (054A FFG class hull) commissioned 
2 630 CIWS shown 偶遇新交付的3000T海警船, 海警船首装630 CIWS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

Every costal guard ship shall be weapon on it.



grey boy 2 said:


> The most powerful "type 818" Chinese coast guard ship (054A FFG class hull) commissioned
> 2 630 CIWS shown 偶遇新交付的3000T海警船, 海警船首装630 CIWS


Send it to Diaoyu Island

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stuttgart001

Makarena said:


> is it still in design phase or already close to cut the first steel? I'm just surprised they choose this time to build when they already have so many projects.


already cut the steel in late 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makarena

Stuttgart001 said:


> already cut the steel in late 2016.



amazing, but then again it is probably the right time with the oversupply of the steel and plenty of shipyards going out of business.


----------



## grey boy 2

The newest 054A FFG ready for commission (30 054A will be built), will be deliver to North Sea Fleet (解放军新一艘054A芜湖舰,即将入役北海舰队第10驱护舰支队)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## english_man

I believe there are 2 x 054A's which will be commissioned into the Chinese fleet, late this Spring or early Summer.
If there are to be 30 054A's built, that would suggest the follow on class 054B won't start construction until the end of this decade......which i think is the most likely scenario.


----------



## lcloo

According to an insider source, 054B with a new propulsion system will appear before end of this year. It will have upgraded electronics but with similar weapon configuration as 054A.

The new propulsion system is likely an all eletric propulsion or a hybrid electric-conventional power propulsion.

Just wait until 3rd or 4th quarter this year to see if it appears or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

New PLAN toys in development 

*解放军装备发展部长张又侠上将视察中船重工某研究所*

*4月15日*，在中船重工董事长胡问鸣的陪同下，中央军委委员、装备发展部部长张又侠到中船重工某研究所视察。中央军委装备发展部副部长王力、办公厅主任夏清月、综合计划局局长周振杰、科研订购局局长朱程，中船重工副总经理杨金成、何纪武陪同视察。

张又侠一行参观装备科研试验现场，听取胡问鸣和所领导对装备和项目的研发、关键技术攻关和装备生产情况汇报。张又侠详细了解项目性能指标、核心技术和装备特色等，对该所近年来创新发展取得的成绩和为海军装备现代化建设作出的突出贡献给予充分肯定。

张又侠要求，要进一步解放思想，更新观念，向世界先进水平看齐，推动装备技术实现新的革命，以新技术引领装备发展。要围绕部队作战需求，加快提高技术预研能力和综合验证能力，不断提升武器装备的作战效能，为保证国家战略安全、提升海军制海防御综合能力作出新的更大贡献。
　　
胡问鸣感谢军委装备发展部长期以来对中船重工及所属单位发展给予的指导和支持，表示，中船重工将牢记使命，把军队首长的重要指示和思想与先进的科研成果结合起来，继续围绕国家战略安全新要求和部队装备建设新需求，精心组织、创新突破，打造新型好用顶用的武器装备，做好装备研发设计建造和保障等全方位工作，为国防现代化建设和海军强国建设作出应有的贡献。
　　
中船重工董事会秘书刘郑国，中央军委装备发展部及中船重工有关部门负责人参加活动。（作者署名：中船重工）

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> New PLAN toys in development
> 
> *解放军装备发展部长张又侠上将视察中船重工某研究所*
> 
> *4月15日*，在中船重工董事长胡问鸣的陪同下，中央军委委员、装备发展部部长张又侠到中船重工某研究所视察。中央军委装备发展部副部长王力、办公厅主任夏清月、综合计划局局长周振杰、科研订购局局长朱程，中船重工副总经理杨金成、何纪武陪同视察。
> 
> 张又侠一行参观装备科研试验现场，听取胡问鸣和所领导对装备和项目的研发、关键技术攻关和装备生产情况汇报。张又侠详细了解项目性能指标、核心技术和装备特色等，对该所近年来创新发展取得的成绩和为海军装备现代化建设作出的突出贡献给予充分肯定。
> 
> 张又侠要求，要进一步解放思想，更新观念，向世界先进水平看齐，推动装备技术实现新的革命，以新技术引领装备发展。要围绕部队作战需求，加快提高技术预研能力和综合验证能力，不断提升武器装备的作战效能，为保证国家战略安全、提升海军制海防御综合能力作出新的更大贡献。
> 
> 胡问鸣感谢军委装备发展部长期以来对中船重工及所属单位发展给予的指导和支持，表示，中船重工将牢记使命，把军队首长的重要指示和思想与先进的科研成果结合起来，继续围绕国家战略安全新要求和部队装备建设新需求，精心组织、创新突破，打造新型好用顶用的武器装备，做好装备研发设计建造和保障等全方位工作，为国防现代化建设和海军强国建设作出应有的贡献。
> 
> 中船重工董事会秘书刘郑国，中央军委装备发展部及中船重工有关部门负责人参加活动。（作者署名：中船重工）
> 
> View attachment 391333
> 
> View attachment 391334
> 
> View attachment 391335
> View attachment 391336


A loose translation...

On April 15, 2017 the PLA equipment development head General Zhang Youxia inspects a research institute of some Chinese heavy industry, accompanied by the chairman of the company, Hu Wenming. Along the inspection team are the many heads of the related PLA equipment development functions or departments.

Zhang Youxia details about the project performance indicators, the core technology and equipment characteristics, etc., of which the achievements of innovation and development in recent years and the outstanding contribution for the navy equipment modernization give full affirmation.

Zhang Youxia's requirements, to further emancipate the mind, renew the idea, to the world advanced level, promote the implementation of new equipment technology revolution, with new technology and equipment development. To the surrounding troops demand, speeds up the advance research ability and comprehensive ability, improve the technology continuously improve the operational effectiveness of weapons and equipment, to ensure the safety of the national strategy, promote system of naval sea defense comprehensive ability to make new greater contributions.

The Chairman Hu thanks CMC equipment development for a long time development of the Chinese company and its subordinate units to give guidance and support, said that the Chinese heavy industry will bear in mind that the mission, chief of the army's important instructions and ideas combining with the advanced scientific research achievements, a new requirement and forces continue to national strategic security demand new equipment construction, elaborate organization, innovation, breakthrough, creating new works of weapons and equipment, to do a good job of construction and security equipment research and development design, etc, for national defense modernization and make due contributions to construction of naval powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*People's Liberation Army Navy 68th Anniversary Commemoration: April 23rd, 2017*

It's almost another year away of the Chinese Naval Force establishment, the People's Liberation Army Navy 中国人民解放军海军 was founded in 68 years ago (on April 23).

Here's the Military Anthem of the PLA Navy "*People's Navy Going Forward*" 「*人民海军前进*」, let's hear together 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853892474724532224

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*Happy birthday, PLA Navy!  *
*Founded on April 23, 1949, China's Navy has sedulously guarded the PRC from danger for 68 years!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855971733378965505

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Must-know facts about Chinese PLA Navy*
(People's Daily Online) 12:46, April 20, 2017






_(Photo/Thepaper.cn)_

The PLA Navy celebrates Navy Day every year on April 23. This year marks the 68th anniversary of the founding of the Chinese navy. It is also the second year of the nation's military reform, which positions the PLA Navy to take on more responsibilities.

Below are some must-know facts about the PLA Navy, which guards the country's 18,000-kilometer-long coastal line and 3 million square kilometers of waters.

According to the PLA Daily, the Chinese navy has several hundred troops stationed on mountainous islands in the sea. Combat ships are out in the water for nearly two-thirds of the year. Every day, thousands of naval soldiers and officers go to work on hundreds of ships, and every single one of them is expertly trained to fight, should the need arise. China has also made breakthroughs in the development of aircraft carriers, and is one of the few countries in the world that can independently train pilots for carrier-based fighter jets.






_(Photo/Thepaper.cn)_

Blue-water training has become a regular practice for the Chinese navy. To enhance the nation's convoy and combat capability, China has stepped up training away from home. Naval ships and aircraft have made several hundred training trips. Between the end of 2016 and early 2017, China's aircraft carrier fleet also for the first time joined blue-water training in the West Pacific.

Every year, several hundred navy patrol trips are made to enhance the security of waters under Chinese jurisdiction. Meanwhile, the weapons advancement and logistics for naval forces have made remarkable progress, with the arrival of more advanced depot ships, emergency response ships and helicopters. New technologies have even ensured that fresh fruit and vegetables can be preserved for up to 50 days, up from the previous 15. The Chinese navy has demonstrated high efficiency in escort missions, joint rescue and evacuation. 






_(Photo/Thepaper.cn)_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*PLA navy expands mission, protects interest in open seas*

By Yang Sheng - Source: Global Times - Published: 2017/04/24

*Strong navy can deter foreign interference, boost economy*





*Sailors line up during a ceremony in Shanghai before a three-vessel fleet of the Chinese People's Liberation Army navy leaves port for a 20-country friendly visit on April 23, as the military celebrates the 68th founding anniversary of the navy. Photo: CFP*​
*The Chinese navy has expanded its capability to not only safeguard the country's coastal areas, but also to secure China's interests in the open seas, 68 years after the establishment of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) navy, experts said.*

Sunday marked the anniversary of the establishment of the navy. A fleet of three Chinese naval ships left Shanghai in the morning for a friendly visit to *more than 20 countries*.

With the expansion of foreign trade, as well as China's One Belt and One Road initiative, the Chinese navy has taken on a new mission, which is *to protect the country's overseas interests*.

*As a consequence, China's military strategy for the navy has changed and it must increase its presence overseas to meet the new requirements, military expert Song Zhongping said.*

As a signature achievement of the navy, the _Liaoning_ aircraft carrier has gained in combat capability and finished its blue sea training, and the country's first domestically built carrier is also expected to be launched soon.

*The visiting fleet from Shanghai, composed of missile destroyer Changchun, missile frigate Jingzhou and supply ship Chaohu, will tour Asia, Europe, Africa and Oceania in a trip lasting nearly 180 days, the Xinhua News Agency reported.*

The visits will convey friendship, deepen military communication and cooperation and show a good image of the Chinese navy, said Miao Hua, Political Commissar of the navy, who saw the fleet off. All three ships were domestically built, and this is the maiden overseas voyage of the _Jingzhou_, commissioned in 2016. The other two ships have previously conducted many escort, drill and patrol missions.

Aside from friendly communication with other countries, the overseas visits will provide a valuable opportunity for the navy to learn sea conditions and environments in different parts of the world, so the fleet's officers and sailors will be better prepared for future missions like search and rescue, evacuation, and anti-piracy, an anonymous former PLA navy officer told the Global Times.

According to the latest white paper China's Military Strategy released by the Information Office of the State Council on May 26, 2015, the navy would be shifting its focus from "near-shore defense" to a combined strategy of "near-shore defense" and "open seas protection," and is building a multi-functional and efficient marine combat force structure. 

The navy will enhance its capabilities for strategic deterrence and counterattack, maritime maneuvers, joint operations at sea, comprehensive defense and comprehensive support.

"_Today, the navy has realized the strategic transformation to 'open seas protection,_'" said Zhang Junshe, a senior research fellow at the PLA Naval Military Studies Research Institute.

*'Offshore waters' and 'open seas'*

"*'Near-shore defense'* means defense in areas close to China's land territory like the South China Sea, Taiwan Strait and the Diaoyu Islands, and in order to meet this requirement, the navy has to gain an overwhelming advantage at least within the first island chain," Xu Guangyu, a senior advisor to the China Arms Control and Disarmament Association, told the Global Times.

"_However, we can never say we are fully prepared for a military resolution to the Taiwan question,_" Song said.

A victory is without question if the PLA only deals with Taiwan's military, but it will have to take US and Japanese intervention into consideration, he said. China should always unremittingly improve its capability to keep foreign military intervention away from Taiwan.

"*'Open seas defense'* means protecting China's overseas interests, including Chinese personnel, projects, investment and trade routes. In recent years, the navy has proved it can successfully execute overseas missions like anti-piracy protection in the Gulf of Aden and evacuations from Libya and Yemen," said Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert.

It is necessary for China to develop a modern maritime military force structure commensurate with its national security and development interests, safeguard its national sovereignty and maritime rights and interests, protect the security of strategic sea lines of communication and overseas interests, and participate in international maritime cooperation, so as to provide strategic support for building itself into a maritime power, the white paper said.

In addition, *the navy also bears the highly important duty of securing the country's second nuclear strike capability*, Song said. "*China's new-generation ballistic missile submarine is now under construction and will be launched soon.*"

*In addition, China's ambition to build a powerful navy will also boost the economy, as the navy is a technology-intensive corps and will push the improvement in scientific research, Song said.*


*Newspaper headline: PLA navy expands mission*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*The awesome firepower of China's navy *
CGTN
Published on Apr 23, 2017

Check out this two-minute montage of a whole arsenal of Chinese navy weaponry letting rip. Much of this footage has been released by the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) Navy for the first time, as China marks the 68th anniversary of its navy’s founding on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Experience a PLA Marine Corps’ amphibious assault drill *
 CGTN
Published on Apr 23, 2017

China's navy is celebrating its 68th anniversary on Sunday. According to PLA Daily, the navy’s achievements include escorting ships at sea, building an aircraft battle group, and conducting joint military exercises.

This video provides a close-up view of a PLA Marine Corps’ amphibious assault drill.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

*052D DDG*







*052C DDG















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

054A FFG (054A型导弹护卫舰546盐城舰)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stuttgart001

grey boy 2 said:


> 054A FFG (054A型导弹护卫舰546盐城舰)


This beauty is named after my hometown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

052C DDG and 054A FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Some pretty cool stuffs

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

* Rare footage of China's nuclear-powered submarines released *
 New China TV
Published on Apr 24, 2017

A montage showing China's nuclear submarines' deep sea operations and naval parades was released by the People's Liberation Army Navy on Sunday, which marks its 68th anniversary of establishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

Assorted picture from cdjby.net - 007兄弟

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Basel

@Penguin what is your opinion about PLAN capabilities? Following video shows 2 type of VLS (Cold launch and Hot launch) what is your opinion on those? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856785684073517057

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Basel said:


> @Penguin what is your opinion about PLAN capabilities? Following video shows 2 type of VLS (Cold launch and Hot launch) what is your opinion on those?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856785684073517057


I would favor the launch system which has the leats moving parts (stuff that can go wrong). That would be hot launch. The idea of ejecting a failed missile, even from a slanted launcher, is rather daunting. So much risk of a crash on deck (slanting may help, but if the hull rolls and pitches etc how much good will that do). In shorter, less moving parts, better materials, reliable missiles would be my way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese Naval Shipbuilding: Measuring the Waves*
An interview with Andrew S. Erickson
By Shannon Tiezzi
April 25, 2017
After a six-century hiatus, sea power development may once again find its center of gravity in the Asia-Pacific. While the Trump Administration plans a naval buildup, China is already well into a buildup of its own. A new book from Naval Institute Press explains why Beijing is making such waves, how big they are, and how great they might become. To learn more, _The Diplomat_’s Editor-in-Chief Shannon Tiezzi interviewed Naval War College professor Andrew S. Erickson, the editor of _Chinese Naval Shipbuilding_.

*Tell me about your book. I understand that it’s the sixth volume in the joint China Maritime Studies Institute (CMSI)-Naval Institute Press (USNI) series, “**Studies in Chinese Maritime Development**.”*

That’s right! It’s the product of two great historic centers of American thinking on seapower: Newport and Annapolis.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
Here’s why we collaborated on this book: China’s maritime transformation is already making major waves. It’s not just one of this century’s most significant events, but part of an even greater sea change: for the first time in 600 years, sea power development may be flowing away from the Euro-Atlantic shipyards of the West. For the first time in nearly two millennia, it may be flowing toward a longtime land power that’s going seaward to stay. As Chinese mandarins and mariners chart their country’s new course, specificity is often scarce — yet ships are no abstraction. For all these reasons, it’s never been more important to assess what ships China can supply its navy and other sea forces with, today and tomorrow. From a Newport-based perspective, in particular, this raises three pressing questions: What are China’s prospects for success in key areas of naval shipbuilding? What are the likely results for China’s navy? What does this mean for the U.S. Navy (USN)?

To answer these questions, we assembled some of the world’s leading experts and linguistic analysts. Our contributors include sailors, scholars, and industry experts. They’ve commanded ships at sea, led naval programs ashore, seasoned intelligence analysts, toured Chinese vessels, invested in Chinese shipyards, and briefed leaders facing urgent national security decisions. China continues to lack transparency in important respects, but much has been revealed through such interdisciplinary analysis — a hallmark of CMSI efforts.

Accordingly, our contributors assess the impact of Beijing’s substantial economic resources, growing maritime focus, and uneven but improving defense industrial base on its prospects for success in key areas of naval shipbuilding; the likely results for China’s sea forces, particularly its navy; and the implications for the USN.

We do so in five thematic parts:


The first section surveys the foundation and resources for China’s naval shipbuilding, providing an overall framework.
The next three sections examine specialized subsets of China’s shipbuilding program: infrastructure, architecture and design, and impediments.
Section two, on shipyard infrastructure, surveys China’s vessel construction facilities and their production and evolution.
The third section covers Chinese naval architecture and design, from standards to production processes to civil-military disparities, and Beijing’s prospects for narrowing them through its preferred centralized approach.
Section four addresses remaining shipbuilding challenges for China.

The final section returns to the strategic level by offering alternative futures, conclusions, and takeaways.
*How close is China’s navy to challenging America’s as the world’s largest (in numbers) and strongest (in capabilities)?*

*China’s shipbuilding industry is poised to make the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) the world’s second largest navy by 2020, and — if current trends continue — a combat fleet that in overall order of battle (i.e., hardware-specific terms) is quantitatively and even perhaps qualitatively on a par with that of the USN by 2030.*

By imbibing lessons learned and underwritten by others, Beijing benefits from a second-mover advantage. Purchasing foreign naval systems, pushing licensed production well past contractual limits, and even engaging in cyber theft has allowed China to focus less on research, and more on development. It has “leap frogged” some naval development, engineering, and production steps to achieve tremendous cost and time savings by leveraging work done by the United States and other countries. We explore this process of “imitative innovation” in depth. At the same time, the PLAN’s growing fleet will incur a rising maintenance bill as the new ship classes mature, following the time-worn naval adage that “you buy a boat three times” as the costs of vessel ownership and upkeep surpass the outlays for the initial purchase.

China’s evolutionary approach — one of the benefits of building multiple kinds of ships rapidly — offers its architects and engineers broad exposure. It typically takes about 10 repeats in construction of a given type of ship to maximize production efficiency, however. China’s now engaged in longer production runs of fewer classes, which could reflect a change in its development process, and that it’s learning certain efficiencies.

Workforce quality – of paramount importance – remains a challenge; but for China in many respects it’s easier to attract workers than in the United States — particularly amid the current global commercial shipbuilding bust. An evolutionary approach to ship design also preserves flexibility amid uncertainty concerning what one’s potential adversaries will develop next. There are ways to offset uncertainties by employing common systems and subcomponents.

Most importantly, China’s sea forces have some significantly different missions than their American counterparts. In the words of Princeton professor Thomas Christensen, they are “posing problems” even without fully “catching up.” Quantity has a quality all its own in this regard. Across many realms, including industry, China is being disruptive: if not always by being good, then at least simply by being big. Presence matters considerably, and China can displace others through sheer numbers. Qualitative comparisons of naval systems will only matter in the case of an actual fight, which no one wants. Up to that point on the escalation ladder, China’s colossal bulk gives it dominance and initiative. We can see some of this in practice already in Beijing’s peacetime advances in the South China Sea. Meanwhile, Chinese ship-design and -building progress is increasing the PLAN’s ability to contest sea control in a widening arc of the Western Pacific. And Chinese analysts continually probe for weaknesses to exploit; they regard satellite infrastructure as a particular vulnerability for an overseas navy such as the USN.

*To what extent is the PLAN a global navy, rather than a regional one focused on regional issues (including in the South China Sea)? *

China’s core maritime focus remains on upholding its security interests and furthering its claims in the Near Seas. As the U.S. Office of Naval Intelligence’s unclassified 2015 report and other authoritative analyses indicate, however, Beijing seeks to retain this focus while also adding an outer layer of far-seas operations. How much can be devoted to this outer layer is a question that merits continued attention. Since China clearly wants some degree of blue-water capabilities, nuclear propulsion will be increasingly desirable; although it remains a work in progress.

For a country that has played such a dramatic role in threatening aircraft carriers through its development of counter-intervention capabilities, it’s somewhat ironic how much China wants to develop its own aircraft carriers. These apex predators of the sea are also the most modularized naval system, one of the few ships that are relatively easy to upgrade over a considerable lifespan. China’s already shown it can build decent carrier hulls. But deck aviation platforms are primarily a conveyance for aircraft-delivered payloads. Payload delivery is essential to a fleet’s performance; so too is having infrastructure sufficient to support and sustain it. Challenges remain in such areas as electronics, maritime monitoring, and C4ISR. All are often underappreciated due to their subtlety and ubiquity of employment, but are nonetheless essential. They may be less amenable to China’s preferred approach of copying and emulation than are simpler structural systems. Chinese personnel are improving markedly in their training, but need to become still more proficient in using their equipment, including shipboard electronics. International sustainment system infrastructure is a necessary precondition for long-range sea power; Beijing is dipping its toe into these waters with its first overseas naval supply facility, in Djibouti.

Even amid China’s remaining challenges, however, it’s not too early for the USN to think more comprehensively about prospects for contested sea control. As China’s navy develops, in how many other regions of the world might America and allied forces find their naval presence undermined or even contested?

*What is the relationship among Chinese naval, paranaval, and commercial shipbuilding?*

Modern history has never before witnessed such rapid shipbuilding industry growth as China’s. From 2002-12, commercial shipbuilding output surged thirteen-fold. Beijing has largely met its goal of becoming the world’s largest shipbuilder by 2015. Yet progress is uneven, with military shipbuilding leading overall but with significant weakness in propulsion and electronics for both military and civilian applications. China’s commercial shipyards have achieved a massive (over)capacity in low-end ships, but remain limited in their ability to produce quality high-end, or high-value, merchant ships. Naval shipbuilding, by contrast, receives the best people, infrastructure, and resources; and needn’t compete on price for international buyers.

In some cases, at least, China’s preferred focus on commercial specifications may offer a “good enough” basis for military specifications, saving considerable effort. Some USN experts, in fact, now wish to minimize uniquely-military specifications, and instead create effective commercial specs that can serve military purposes. Which will be the more difficult challenge in practice: upgrading commercial specs to military level requirements; or the reverse? This remains a fascinating question.

In any case, in the “post-Peak-ship” era, China’s commercial shipbuilding industry has tremendous slack capacity. As Gabe Collins and Eric Anderson explain, the state is in part seeking to fill the void with naval, Coast Guard, and Maritime Militia shipbuilding. This allows for lucrative, stable government contracts; and in many ways, is easier than attempting to compete with South Korean and Japanese commercial shipyards to build offshore oil and gas platforms, LNG tankers, and other complex ship projects. Over the next 5-10 years, China’s non-commercial shipbuilding sector is likely to enjoy both quantitative and qualitative expansion. Although naval ships will require far greater technical sophistication and effort, China’s already cranking out scores of relatively simple Coast Guard and Maritime Militia hulls. Concerning examples include China’s construction of: (1) very large, partly-armed “mega-cutters”; and (2) dozens of Maritime Militia vessels of 500-tons and above with reinforced hulls, powerful water cannons — as well as, reportedly, built-in armaments stores in some cases. Both types of paranaval vessels exploit all China’s advantages in shipyard capacity and “mixed economy” gray zone capabilities. Neighboring countries will be hard-pressed to cope with such advances if they don’t work closely with the United States and Japan.

*What are the key challenges facing China’s shipbuilding industry today?*

Shipbuilding occurs in a larger strategic, macroeconomic, and social policy environment. International and national priorities interact. Within Beijing’s strategic decision-making context over time, evolving ways of war and missions have shaped the design, development, outfitting, and deployment of PLAN ships. And — as Chris Carlson and Jack Bianchi emphasize — ships are the literal embodiment of Beijing’s naval strategy.

Specific Chinese shipbuilding plans and military standards looking out two-to-three decades are derived from the Weapons and Armament Development Strategy, a highly-classified document drafted by the General Armament Department and approved by the Central Military Commission. This integrative planning guidance includes sections assessing the international security environment, military equipment requirements, analysis of the strengths and weakness of Chinese armaments in relation to naval objectives, and assessments of scientific and technical development. In coordination with this overall guidance, esoteric but vital national, military, and industrial technical standards inform each Chinese warship’s course from conception to delivery.

For all these processes and specifications, China’s organizational efficiency and innovation capacity was one of the greatest areas of debate among our contributors. Skeptics stress that Chinese defense conglomerates remain “stove-piped” monopolies. Positioned atop key sectors, they don’t compete significantly despite periodic efforts at decentralization. This sclerosis hampers innovation. Chinese planners are trying to address such problems by applying Western examples (modeled on world-leading titans like Lockheed Martin and Boeing — as Julian Snelder explains). Yet the institutional culture arguably remains shaped by values, norms, and incentives lingering from the past.

Nevertheless, some Chinese shipbuilding programs are clearly achieving effective systems integration. The key appears to be having a strong program management office and manager. In China’s space industry, as Kevin Pollpeter and Mark Stokes relate, China’s top leadership engaged with such bureaucrats to ensure that the implementing organizations actually followed assigned standards. To better understand a given program’s prospects, one may examine the director, deputies, chief engineers, and key institutions involved (including the relevant ship institute). For China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation, for instance, the key program management figures likely reside in the Seventh Academy and the military products division.

Finally, China can’t field a world-class blue water navy without improving its long-endurance propulsion systems. Particularly in the nuclear realm, its preferred approach of grafting foreign technologies piece-by-piece onto an increasingly domestically-manufactured base may hinder major progress. China’s currently struggling to achieve improvements in quietness, sensors, and other aspects of its SSNs and SSBNs. Lofty financial and technological hurdles would have to be surmounted for rapid improvement. To its credit, China has strong political will and determination in this area. There’s also potential for nuclear reactor technology transfer from Russia, particularly in the form of efforts to teach China to design and manufacture quieter pumps. But many of a submarine’s noise sources are generated in the secondary loops — where the steam is transformed into propulsion power and electricity. Improvements there have been a Chinese priority over the last decade, but open sources don’t clarify the current status. Beijing nonetheless has a vast wealth of national resources to commit to this, and the single most important variable that could bring China these capabilities is a Russian willingness to share such expertise.

*Is it fair to say that there is a naval “arms race” in the Asia-Pacific right now, with China’s neighbors scrambling to catch up to its rapid shipbuilding? *

For over a decade, China’s military-maritime modernization has influenced programmatic priorities in the Pentagon and across the Asia-Pacific. Following a two-decade hiatus in great sea power competition, USN planning is focusing anew on high-end warfare in mid-ocean waters against challenges to American sea control. As Ronald O’Rourke of the Congressional Research Service documents in his chapter, related new U.S. requirements include procuring attack submarines capable of penetrating contested waters; improving networked ASW capabilities; acquiring longer-range carrier-based platforms (manned and unmanned) and weapons; improving magazine depth and cost per shot for air and missile defense operations; enhancing electromagnetic warfare capabilities; and breaking kill chains by non-kinetic and kinetic means.

At the platform level, many of these developments particularly affect the USN surface force (e.g., ongoing restructuring of the LCS/new frigate program) and its concepts of operations (e.g., distributed lethality and arming warships more heavily with anti-surface weapons).

Elsewhere in the region, Japan’s Maritime Self-Defense Force and Coast Guard have enjoyed modest budgetary increases. Both Washington and Tokyo are helping to strengthen the capacity of regional coast guards.

*What other uncertainties confront American planners?*

Beyond the challenges I’ve just discussed, it’s possible that emerging technologies might change naval warfare — and related Chinese thinking — dramatically. Disruptive changes since 1945 have included nuclear weapons, nuclear-powered submarines, night optics, satellite navigation (GPS) and precision-guided munitions, and persistent aerial surveillance. Typically, however, the initial adopter didn’t maintain a monopoly on the technology for long.

As Paul Scharre and Tyler Jost contend in their chapter, future outcomes may be affected by four key “wild card” competitions susceptible to disruptive technology advances — Hiding vs. Finding, Understanding vs. Confusion, Network Resilience vs. Degradation, and Hitting vs. Intercepting. Related questions include: Are there ways for these technologies to be married with operational concepts in their use to achieve truly disruptive approaches? (China’s “salami-slicing” off increments of disputed sovereignty claims with its Coast Guard and Maritime Militia is already a potent low-end example.) Will the results be truly revolutionary, or more incremental in practice? In any case, advances in China’s technology base, shipbuilding, and design would impact all four areas.

*On your next trip to Washington, what will you recommend to U.S. policy-makers?*

In publishing this book, we’ve sought to increase understanding of China, its shipbuilding, its navy, and what it all means. I’m pleased to report that it’s already found a place in key government offices. Busy officials and other interested readers should flip to the introduction, which summarizes our findings over the next 13 pages. Here are two key takeaways:

First, for blue water navies, numbers, capability, and presence all matter — there are no shortcuts that preserve sea power on the cheap. To keep the economically-vital, geopolitically pivotal portion of the global commons running through maritime East Asia peaceful and open, the USN must maintain a high level of ship-days there. Only with sufficient numbers of capable ships in the fleet will this be possible long-term.

Second, to help counter China’s salami-slicing tactics in the Near Seas, the United States should work to build allied and partner capacity and increase the frequency of its own patrols. Japan is a particularly important ally in these efforts. As O’Rourke observes in his chapter, non-lethal weapons such as water cannons, acoustic projectors, and active denial systems may be considered to afford USN surface combatants a more nuanced array of tactical options in “gray zone” contingencies—for instance, those involving the shadowing and harassment of U.S. special mission ships in international waters by Chinese Maritime Militia “fishing boats.”

_Dr. Andrew S. Erickson is professor of Strategy in the Naval War College’s China Maritime Studies Institute, and an Associate in Research at Harvard University’s John King Fairbank Center for Chinese Studies. He is series editor of the Naval Institute Press book series “_Studies in Chinese Maritime Development_,” of which _Chinese Naval Shipbuilding_ is the sixth volume. The views expressed here are his alone.
http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/chinese-naval-shipbuilding-measuring-the-waves/_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Basel

Penguin said:


> I would favor the launch system which has the leats moving parts (stuff that can go wrong). That would be hot launch. The idea of ejecting a failed missile, even from a slanted launcher, is rather daunting. So much risk of a crash on deck (slanting may help, but if the hull rolls and pitches etc how much good will that do). In shorter, less moving parts, better materials, reliable missiles would be my way to go.



Cold launch looks dangerous and that is why advance Navies go for hot launch system.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Please corroborate HQ9b on 052D destroyer is by hot launch or cold? Why is that?


----------



## cirr

Special units geared to working on the 5th gen. carrier borne fighter jet program have been established at 601 and 701 following the securing of preliminary funds from PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Special units geared to working on the 5th gen. carrier borne fighter jet program have been established at 601 and 701 following the securing of preliminary funds from PLAN
> 
> View attachment 393110



Is this confirmation that the PLAN has selected a naval variant of the FC-31?


----------



## Stuttgart001

SinoSoldier said:


> Is this confirmation that the PLAN has selected a naval variant of the FC-31?


No. FC-31 is aimed at export market so far. 
I don't think it is a good idea that navy and air force share the same armament platform. Just look at F-35.


----------



## Akasa

Stuttgart001 said:


> No. FC-31 is aimed at export market so far.
> I don't think it is a good idea that navy and air force share the same armament platform. Just look at F-35.



Not sure what you mean, but the FC-31 was never used by the air force, so the navy wouldn't be "sharing" the platform with anyone.


----------



## Stuttgart001

SinoSoldier said:


> Not sure what you mean, but the FC-31 was never used by the air force, so the navy wouldn't be "sharing" the platform with anyone.


I mean FC-31 is aimed at foreign market ,which is obvious the air force of other nations.
The fund of FC-31 programme didn't come from China government or PLAF.
By contrast, J-20 programme is funded by China government.

Could you tell the difference?


----------



## Akasa

Stuttgart001 said:


> I mean FC-31 is aimed at foreign market ,which is obvious the air force of other nations.
> The fund of FC-31 programme didn't come from China government or PLAF.
> By contrast, J-20 programme is funded by China government.
> 
> Could you tell the difference?



But these are rumors concerning the navy, not the air force.


----------



## Stuttgart001

SinoSoldier said:


> But these are rumors concerning the navy, not the air force.


If PLAN is really interested in FC-31, they would have funded it .
So far no.


----------



## Akasa

Stuttgart001 said:


> If PLAN is really interested in FC-31, they would have funded it .
> So far no.



The rumor posted a page back is talking about the PLAN funding 601 (manufacturer of the FC-31) for the next-gen naval fighter.


----------



## Stuttgart001

SinoSoldier said:


> The rumor posted a page back is talking about the PLAN funding 601 (manufacturer of the FC-31) for the next-gen naval fighter.


As I know, it is a fake info.
PLAN keeps its eyes on J-15 and J-16.
The attitude of PLAN towards FC-31 may be changed in the future , which depends on the progress of FC-31 program.

Naval fighter jet is not a easy money. SAC have to assure PLAN that he is capable of designing and developing a fifth jet qualified on schedule.


----------



## Akasa

Stuttgart001 said:


> As I know, it is a fake info.
> PLAN keeps its eyes on J-15 and J-16.
> The attitude of PLAN towards FC-31 may be changed in the future , which depends on the progress of FC-31 program.
> 
> Naval fighter jet is not a easy money. SAC have to assure PLAN that he is capable of designing and developing a fifth jet qualified on schedule.



As unconfirmed the rumor may be, is there any reason why you are saying that it's false, other than conjecture?


----------



## Stuttgart001

SinoSoldier said:


> As unconfirmed the rumor may be, is there any reason why you are saying that it's false, other than conjecture?


Cause my work is related with military industry. I just knew something.


----------



## Akasa

Stuttgart001 said:


> Cause my work is related with military industry. I just knew something.



Are you indirectly or directly involved with PLAN procurement or the FC-31?


----------



## Stuttgart001

SinoSoldier said:


> Are you indirectly or directly involved with PLAN procurement or the FC-31?


No.
My work is related with military industry ,of which SAC is one part .
So i just knew something about SAC.


----------



## Akasa

Stuttgart001 said:


> No.
> My work is related with military industry ,of which SAC is one part .



Interesting, are you drawing your conclusion based on information that FC-31 has _not_ received funding, or simply a lack of information confirming that the FC-31 has?


----------



## Stuttgart001

SinoSoldier said:


> Interesting, are you drawing your conclusion based on information that FC-31 has _not_ received funding, or simply a lack of information confirming that the FC-31 has?


Believe or not .
The program of FC-31 is purely aimed at export as far.
I won't answer similar questions any more .

In addition, PLAN like big one as far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Stuttgart001 said:


> Believe or not .
> The program of FC-31 is purely aimed at export as far.
> I won't answer similar questions any more .



Time will eventually tell.


----------



## samsara

Stuttgart001 said:


> Believe or not .
> The program of FC-31 is purely aimed at export as far.
> I won't answer similar questions any more .
> 
> In addition, PLAN like big one as far.



Just allow the Time to duly reveal itself in natural ways!
It's best and the safest!
Do not cross the wisdom of Time!
There's no merit to prove or brag for. It's simply not a culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*Must-know facts about Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy*

People's Daily Online - April 20, 2017





*The PLA Navy celebrates Navy Day every year on April 23.* *This year marks the 68th anniversary of the founding of the Chinese navy.* It is also the second year of the nation's military reform, which *positions the PLA Navy to take on more responsibilities.*

Below are some must-know facts about the *PLA Navy, which guards the country's 18,000-kilometer-long coastal line and 3 million square kilometers of waters.*

According to the PLA Daily, the Chinese navy has several hundred troops stationed on mountainous islands in the sea. *Combat ships are out in the water for nearly two-thirds of the year.* Every day, thousands of naval soldiers and officers go to work on hundreds of ships, and every single one of them is expertly trained to fight, should the need arise. *China has also made breakthroughs in the development of aircraft carriers, and is one of the few countries in the world that can independently train pilots for carrier-based fight jets.*




Blue-water training has become a regular practice for the Chinese navy. To enhance the nation's convoy and combat capability, China has stepped up training away from home. Naval ships and aircraft have made several hundred training trips. Between the end of 2016 and early 2017, China's aircraft carrier fleet also *for the first time joined blue-water training in the West Pacific.*

Every year, several hundred navy patrol trips are made to enhance the security of waters under Chinese jurisdiction. Meanwhile, the weapons advancement and logistics for naval forces *have made remarkable progress*, with the arrival of more advanced depot ships, emergency response ships and helicopters. New technologies have *even ensured that fresh fruit and vegetables can be preserved for up to 50 days*, up from the previous 15. The Chinese navy has demonstrated high efficiency in escort missions, joint rescue and evacuation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Major war ships of PLAN 2016, the semi transparent ones meaning still under construction. not bad at all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

wait a minutes, what is the 054B? They're already finished and commissioned by PLAN?


----------



## IblinI

Brainsucker said:


> wait a minutes, what is the 054B? They're already finished and commissioned by PLAN?


The pic is mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Brainsucker said:


> wait a minutes, what is the 054B? They're already finished and commissioned by PLAN?


yes, you're right, it should be indicated with semi transparent instead or not showing at all


----------



## grey boy 2

On the way to long range ports visit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

The 26th escort fleet succeed the mission duty from the 25th escort fleet (亚丁湾4月28日电 林健、潘小员报道：在顺利完成2次联合护航后，当地时间27日下午，海军第25、26批护航编队在亚丁湾东部海域举行了分航仪式，第二十六批护航编队正式开始护航。) (credits to meirenjiao)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

052D DDG "173" (长沙舰) (credits to zda65)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

grey boy 2 said:


>


Does anyone know how these resupply ships get those overhanging wires and a connecting tube across?


----------



## lcloo

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Does anyone know how these resupply ships get those overhanging wires and a connecting tube across?



Both ships have to sail at the same speed

Then you have to use a rifle with blank, shoot a very thin line of rope across to the other ship.

And connected to one end of the thin rope is the thicker rope, then the steel wire and/or flexible tube for water and fuel etc.

Sailors pulled in the thin rope, then the thick steel wire, and the rest is easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Panoramic night view at the Huangpu River(五一劳动节，魔都外滩观景的游人爆满，黄浦江畔的中外战舰也是彩灯高挂，高楼大厦的五彩霓虹时时有，满灯的威武战舰却不多见，魔都配战舰，“五一”的风景更美丽。)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

beijingwalker said:


> *Chinese Naval Shipbuilding: Measuring the Waves*
> An interview with Andrew S. Erickson
> By Shannon Tiezzi
> April 25, 2017
> After a six-century hiatus, sea power development may once again find its center of gravity in the Asia-Pacific. While the Trump Administration plans a naval buildup, China is already well into a buildup of its own. A new book from Naval Institute Press explains why Beijing is making such waves, how big they are, and how great they might become. To learn more, _The Diplomat_’s Editor-in-Chief Shannon Tiezzi interviewed Naval War College professor Andrew S. Erickson, the editor of _Chinese Naval Shipbuilding_.
> 
> *Tell me about your book. I understand that it’s the sixth volume in the joint China Maritime Studies Institute (CMSI)-Naval Institute Press (USNI) series, “**Studies in Chinese Maritime Development**.”*
> 
> That’s right! It’s the product of two great historic centers of American thinking on seapower: Newport and Annapolis.
> 
> *Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> Here’s why we collaborated on this book: China’s maritime transformation is already making major waves. It’s not just one of this century’s most significant events, but part of an even greater sea change: for the first time in 600 years, sea power development may be flowing away from the Euro-Atlantic shipyards of the West. For the first time in nearly two millennia, it may be flowing toward a longtime land power that’s going seaward to stay. As Chinese mandarins and mariners chart their country’s new course, specificity is often scarce — yet ships are no abstraction. For all these reasons, it’s never been more important to assess what ships China can supply its navy and other sea forces with, today and tomorrow. From a Newport-based perspective, in particular, this raises three pressing questions: What are China’s prospects for success in key areas of naval shipbuilding? What are the likely results for China’s navy? What does this mean for the U.S. Navy (USN)?
> 
> To answer these questions, we assembled some of the world’s leading experts and linguistic analysts. Our contributors include sailors, scholars, and industry experts. They’ve commanded ships at sea, led naval programs ashore, seasoned intelligence analysts, toured Chinese vessels, invested in Chinese shipyards, and briefed leaders facing urgent national security decisions. China continues to lack transparency in important respects, but much has been revealed through such interdisciplinary analysis — a hallmark of CMSI efforts.
> 
> Accordingly, our contributors assess the impact of Beijing’s substantial economic resources, growing maritime focus, and uneven but improving defense industrial base on its prospects for success in key areas of naval shipbuilding; the likely results for China’s sea forces, particularly its navy; and the implications for the USN.
> 
> We do so in five thematic parts:
> 
> 
> The first section surveys the foundation and resources for China’s naval shipbuilding, providing an overall framework.
> The next three sections examine specialized subsets of China’s shipbuilding program: infrastructure, architecture and design, and impediments.
> Section two, on shipyard infrastructure, surveys China’s vessel construction facilities and their production and evolution.
> The third section covers Chinese naval architecture and design, from standards to production processes to civil-military disparities, and Beijing’s prospects for narrowing them through its preferred centralized approach.
> Section four addresses remaining shipbuilding challenges for China.
> 
> The final section returns to the strategic level by offering alternative futures, conclusions, and takeaways.
> *How close is China’s navy to challenging America’s as the world’s largest (in numbers) and strongest (in capabilities)?*
> 
> *China’s shipbuilding industry is poised to make the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) the world’s second largest navy by 2020, and — if current trends continue — a combat fleet that in overall order of battle (i.e., hardware-specific terms) is quantitatively and even perhaps qualitatively on a par with that of the USN by 2030.*
> 
> By imbibing lessons learned and underwritten by others, Beijing benefits from a second-mover advantage. Purchasing foreign naval systems, pushing licensed production well past contractual limits, and even engaging in cyber theft has allowed China to focus less on research, and more on development. It has “leap frogged” some naval development, engineering, and production steps to achieve tremendous cost and time savings by leveraging work done by the United States and other countries. We explore this process of “imitative innovation” in depth. At the same time, the PLAN’s growing fleet will incur a rising maintenance bill as the new ship classes mature, following the time-worn naval adage that “you buy a boat three times” as the costs of vessel ownership and upkeep surpass the outlays for the initial purchase.
> 
> China’s evolutionary approach — one of the benefits of building multiple kinds of ships rapidly — offers its architects and engineers broad exposure. It typically takes about 10 repeats in construction of a given type of ship to maximize production efficiency, however. China’s now engaged in longer production runs of fewer classes, which could reflect a change in its development process, and that it’s learning certain efficiencies.
> 
> Workforce quality – of paramount importance – remains a challenge; but for China in many respects it’s easier to attract workers than in the United States — particularly amid the current global commercial shipbuilding bust. An evolutionary approach to ship design also preserves flexibility amid uncertainty concerning what one’s potential adversaries will develop next. There are ways to offset uncertainties by employing common systems and subcomponents.
> 
> Most importantly, China’s sea forces have some significantly different missions than their American counterparts. In the words of Princeton professor Thomas Christensen, they are “posing problems” even without fully “catching up.” Quantity has a quality all its own in this regard. Across many realms, including industry, China is being disruptive: if not always by being good, then at least simply by being big. Presence matters considerably, and China can displace others through sheer numbers. Qualitative comparisons of naval systems will only matter in the case of an actual fight, which no one wants. Up to that point on the escalation ladder, China’s colossal bulk gives it dominance and initiative. We can see some of this in practice already in Beijing’s peacetime advances in the South China Sea. Meanwhile, Chinese ship-design and -building progress is increasing the PLAN’s ability to contest sea control in a widening arc of the Western Pacific. And Chinese analysts continually probe for weaknesses to exploit; they regard satellite infrastructure as a particular vulnerability for an overseas navy such as the USN.
> 
> *To what extent is the PLAN a global navy, rather than a regional one focused on regional issues (including in the South China Sea)? *
> 
> China’s core maritime focus remains on upholding its security interests and furthering its claims in the Near Seas. As the U.S. Office of Naval Intelligence’s unclassified 2015 report and other authoritative analyses indicate, however, Beijing seeks to retain this focus while also adding an outer layer of far-seas operations. How much can be devoted to this outer layer is a question that merits continued attention. Since China clearly wants some degree of blue-water capabilities, nuclear propulsion will be increasingly desirable; although it remains a work in progress.
> 
> For a country that has played such a dramatic role in threatening aircraft carriers through its development of counter-intervention capabilities, it’s somewhat ironic how much China wants to develop its own aircraft carriers. These apex predators of the sea are also the most modularized naval system, one of the few ships that are relatively easy to upgrade over a considerable lifespan. China’s already shown it can build decent carrier hulls. But deck aviation platforms are primarily a conveyance for aircraft-delivered payloads. Payload delivery is essential to a fleet’s performance; so too is having infrastructure sufficient to support and sustain it. Challenges remain in such areas as electronics, maritime monitoring, and C4ISR. All are often underappreciated due to their subtlety and ubiquity of employment, but are nonetheless essential. They may be less amenable to China’s preferred approach of copying and emulation than are simpler structural systems. Chinese personnel are improving markedly in their training, but need to become still more proficient in using their equipment, including shipboard electronics. International sustainment system infrastructure is a necessary precondition for long-range sea power; Beijing is dipping its toe into these waters with its first overseas naval supply facility, in Djibouti.
> 
> Even amid China’s remaining challenges, however, it’s not too early for the USN to think more comprehensively about prospects for contested sea control. As China’s navy develops, in how many other regions of the world might America and allied forces find their naval presence undermined or even contested?
> 
> *What is the relationship among Chinese naval, paranaval, and commercial shipbuilding?*
> 
> Modern history has never before witnessed such rapid shipbuilding industry growth as China’s. From 2002-12, commercial shipbuilding output surged thirteen-fold. Beijing has largely met its goal of becoming the world’s largest shipbuilder by 2015. Yet progress is uneven, with military shipbuilding leading overall but with significant weakness in propulsion and electronics for both military and civilian applications. China’s commercial shipyards have achieved a massive (over)capacity in low-end ships, but remain limited in their ability to produce quality high-end, or high-value, merchant ships. Naval shipbuilding, by contrast, receives the best people, infrastructure, and resources; and needn’t compete on price for international buyers.
> 
> In some cases, at least, China’s preferred focus on commercial specifications may offer a “good enough” basis for military specifications, saving considerable effort. Some USN experts, in fact, now wish to minimize uniquely-military specifications, and instead create effective commercial specs that can serve military purposes. Which will be the more difficult challenge in practice: upgrading commercial specs to military level requirements; or the reverse? This remains a fascinating question.
> 
> In any case, in the “post-Peak-ship” era, China’s commercial shipbuilding industry has tremendous slack capacity. As Gabe Collins and Eric Anderson explain, the state is in part seeking to fill the void with naval, Coast Guard, and Maritime Militia shipbuilding. This allows for lucrative, stable government contracts; and in many ways, is easier than attempting to compete with South Korean and Japanese commercial shipyards to build offshore oil and gas platforms, LNG tankers, and other complex ship projects. Over the next 5-10 years, China’s non-commercial shipbuilding sector is likely to enjoy both quantitative and qualitative expansion. Although naval ships will require far greater technical sophistication and effort, China’s already cranking out scores of relatively simple Coast Guard and Maritime Militia hulls. Concerning examples include China’s construction of: (1) very large, partly-armed “mega-cutters”; and (2) dozens of Maritime Militia vessels of 500-tons and above with reinforced hulls, powerful water cannons — as well as, reportedly, built-in armaments stores in some cases. Both types of paranaval vessels exploit all China’s advantages in shipyard capacity and “mixed economy” gray zone capabilities. Neighboring countries will be hard-pressed to cope with such advances if they don’t work closely with the United States and Japan.
> 
> *What are the key challenges facing China’s shipbuilding industry today?*
> 
> Shipbuilding occurs in a larger strategic, macroeconomic, and social policy environment. International and national priorities interact. Within Beijing’s strategic decision-making context over time, evolving ways of war and missions have shaped the design, development, outfitting, and deployment of PLAN ships. And — as Chris Carlson and Jack Bianchi emphasize — ships are the literal embodiment of Beijing’s naval strategy.
> 
> Specific Chinese shipbuilding plans and military standards looking out two-to-three decades are derived from the Weapons and Armament Development Strategy, a highly-classified document drafted by the General Armament Department and approved by the Central Military Commission. This integrative planning guidance includes sections assessing the international security environment, military equipment requirements, analysis of the strengths and weakness of Chinese armaments in relation to naval objectives, and assessments of scientific and technical development. In coordination with this overall guidance, esoteric but vital national, military, and industrial technical standards inform each Chinese warship’s course from conception to delivery.
> 
> For all these processes and specifications, China’s organizational efficiency and innovation capacity was one of the greatest areas of debate among our contributors. Skeptics stress that Chinese defense conglomerates remain “stove-piped” monopolies. Positioned atop key sectors, they don’t compete significantly despite periodic efforts at decentralization. This sclerosis hampers innovation. Chinese planners are trying to address such problems by applying Western examples (modeled on world-leading titans like Lockheed Martin and Boeing — as Julian Snelder explains). Yet the institutional culture arguably remains shaped by values, norms, and incentives lingering from the past.
> 
> Nevertheless, some Chinese shipbuilding programs are clearly achieving effective systems integration. The key appears to be having a strong program management office and manager. In China’s space industry, as Kevin Pollpeter and Mark Stokes relate, China’s top leadership engaged with such bureaucrats to ensure that the implementing organizations actually followed assigned standards. To better understand a given program’s prospects, one may examine the director, deputies, chief engineers, and key institutions involved (including the relevant ship institute). For China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation, for instance, the key program management figures likely reside in the Seventh Academy and the military products division.
> 
> Finally, China can’t field a world-class blue water navy without improving its long-endurance propulsion systems. Particularly in the nuclear realm, its preferred approach of grafting foreign technologies piece-by-piece onto an increasingly domestically-manufactured base may hinder major progress. China’s currently struggling to achieve improvements in quietness, sensors, and other aspects of its SSNs and SSBNs. Lofty financial and technological hurdles would have to be surmounted for rapid improvement. To its credit, China has strong political will and determination in this area. There’s also potential for nuclear reactor technology transfer from Russia, particularly in the form of efforts to teach China to design and manufacture quieter pumps. But many of a submarine’s noise sources are generated in the secondary loops — where the steam is transformed into propulsion power and electricity. Improvements there have been a Chinese priority over the last decade, but open sources don’t clarify the current status. Beijing nonetheless has a vast wealth of national resources to commit to this, and the single most important variable that could bring China these capabilities is a Russian willingness to share such expertise.
> 
> *Is it fair to say that there is a naval “arms race” in the Asia-Pacific right now, with China’s neighbors scrambling to catch up to its rapid shipbuilding? *
> 
> For over a decade, China’s military-maritime modernization has influenced programmatic priorities in the Pentagon and across the Asia-Pacific. Following a two-decade hiatus in great sea power competition, USN planning is focusing anew on high-end warfare in mid-ocean waters against challenges to American sea control. As Ronald O’Rourke of the Congressional Research Service documents in his chapter, related new U.S. requirements include procuring attack submarines capable of penetrating contested waters; improving networked ASW capabilities; acquiring longer-range carrier-based platforms (manned and unmanned) and weapons; improving magazine depth and cost per shot for air and missile defense operations; enhancing electromagnetic warfare capabilities; and breaking kill chains by non-kinetic and kinetic means.
> 
> At the platform level, many of these developments particularly affect the USN surface force (e.g., ongoing restructuring of the LCS/new frigate program) and its concepts of operations (e.g., distributed lethality and arming warships more heavily with anti-surface weapons).
> 
> Elsewhere in the region, Japan’s Maritime Self-Defense Force and Coast Guard have enjoyed modest budgetary increases. Both Washington and Tokyo are helping to strengthen the capacity of regional coast guards.
> 
> *What other uncertainties confront American planners?*
> 
> Beyond the challenges I’ve just discussed, it’s possible that emerging technologies might change naval warfare — and related Chinese thinking — dramatically. Disruptive changes since 1945 have included nuclear weapons, nuclear-powered submarines, night optics, satellite navigation (GPS) and precision-guided munitions, and persistent aerial surveillance. Typically, however, the initial adopter didn’t maintain a monopoly on the technology for long.
> 
> As Paul Scharre and Tyler Jost contend in their chapter, future outcomes may be affected by four key “wild card” competitions susceptible to disruptive technology advances — Hiding vs. Finding, Understanding vs. Confusion, Network Resilience vs. Degradation, and Hitting vs. Intercepting. Related questions include: Are there ways for these technologies to be married with operational concepts in their use to achieve truly disruptive approaches? (China’s “salami-slicing” off increments of disputed sovereignty claims with its Coast Guard and Maritime Militia is already a potent low-end example.) Will the results be truly revolutionary, or more incremental in practice? In any case, advances in China’s technology base, shipbuilding, and design would impact all four areas.
> 
> *On your next trip to Washington, what will you recommend to U.S. policy-makers?*
> 
> In publishing this book, we’ve sought to increase understanding of China, its shipbuilding, its navy, and what it all means. I’m pleased to report that it’s already found a place in key government offices. Busy officials and other interested readers should flip to the introduction, which summarizes our findings over the next 13 pages. Here are two key takeaways:
> 
> First, for blue water navies, numbers, capability, and presence all matter — there are no shortcuts that preserve sea power on the cheap. To keep the economically-vital, geopolitically pivotal portion of the global commons running through maritime East Asia peaceful and open, the USN must maintain a high level of ship-days there. Only with sufficient numbers of capable ships in the fleet will this be possible long-term.
> 
> Second, to help counter China’s salami-slicing tactics in the Near Seas, the United States should work to build allied and partner capacity and increase the frequency of its own patrols. Japan is a particularly important ally in these efforts. As O’Rourke observes in his chapter, non-lethal weapons such as water cannons, acoustic projectors, and active denial systems may be considered to afford USN surface combatants a more nuanced array of tactical options in “gray zone” contingencies—for instance, those involving the shadowing and harassment of U.S. special mission ships in international waters by Chinese Maritime Militia “fishing boats.”
> 
> _Dr. Andrew S. Erickson is professor of Strategy in the Naval War College’s China Maritime Studies Institute, and an Associate in Research at Harvard University’s John King Fairbank Center for Chinese Studies. He is series editor of the Naval Institute Press book series “_Studies in Chinese Maritime Development_,” of which _Chinese Naval Shipbuilding_ is the sixth volume. The views expressed here are his alone.
> http://thediplomat.com/2017/04/chinese-naval-shipbuilding-measuring-the-waves/_



* * * * *

*China’s Vision of the Future Networked Battlefield*

Cyber, space and electronic warfare challenges to the US in the Western Pacific

By James Johnson - The Diplomat, April 26, 2017

Compared to the extensive coverage on China’s traditional war-fighting capabilities (e.g. its ‘carrier killer’ anti-ship missiles) far less ink has been spilled on Chinese thinking on the critical systems and nodes (or C4ISR in military lexicon -- Command, Control, Communications, Computers, Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance), which enable and enhance these advanced weapons. These systems expand the range, accuracy, and lethality of Beijing’s military power projection.

This war-fighting toolkit includes: long-range precision strike missiles for use in early and preemptive strikes; stealth jet fighters to bypass enemy air defenses, and destroy its command and control centers; anti-satellite missiles to take out critical space-based intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) systems; and other emerging technologies such as rail-guns, ‘stealth-defeating’ quantum radars, and autonomous systems.

A more integrated Chinese warfighting force could fundamentally alter the regional military balance, which is already rapidly moving in Beijing’s favor. According to the authors of a Chinese military magazine, China must prepare to fight to safeguard and secure its “central leadership” in the South China Sea.

To be sure, a fully networked fighting force would prove highly effective during a future amphibious assault in the Senkakus, an island blockade against Taiwan, or a blockade on critical trading sea-lanes in the South China Seas — which China’s neighbors would unlikely be unable to resist.

In 2015 as part of broader military reforms, the Strategic Support Force was created to form an “information umbrella” for future integrated joint force operations in the space, cyber, and electronic warfare on the future ‘informatized’ battlefield. A Chinese state-sponsored newspaper, recently claimed China would very soon be able to conduct operations as complex as the 2011 U.S. raid on Osama Bin Laden. However, it remains to be seen whether the PLA is able to overcome its deep-seated inter-service rivalry, endemic bureaucratic stove-piping and a lack of combat experience with modern military hardware.

*The World’s First “Quantum Power”?*

Last year, China launched the world’s first quantum satellite (aka _Micius_) demonstrating Chinese rapid advances in quantum information science. Beijing is clear-eyed about the potential strategic implications quantum technologies will hold for future warfare. Some Chinese analysts have even compared the strategic impact of quantum power with nuclear weapons.

Worryingly for the Pentagon, Chinese strategists appear confident that quantum communications capabilities are already deployable for “local wars” in China’s “near-seas.” If China is able to leapfrog the United States to become the world’s first “quantum power” it will pose a serious challenge to U.S. military-technological superiority — especially to U.S. military stealth and intelligence gathering capabilities.

Underlying the gravity of this challenge, a White House official recently warned that the U.S. information-centric ways of war are increasingly “under siege” from Chinese quantum technology — analogous to China’s own “offset strategy.” China has reportedly already developed a range of disruptive quantum technologies with military applications, such as: “unhackable” quantum cryptography; sophisticated tools to decrypt military communications; and next generation stealth quantum radars.

Despite these challenges, the Pentagon has yet to commit meaningful resources to the development of quantum technologies. Apparently, the policy wonks have concluded that these systems would not significantly enhance military communication security. Instead of taking on this challenge head-on the evidence suggests U.S. funding into critical military technologies (i.e. cyber, space, and quantum) has actually decreased over the past five years.

Even with limited military use, Chinese quantum technologies could radically and irreversibly shift the future military balance in Asia. This paradigm shift could harbinger a far greater asymmetric challenge to the United States compared with China’s other so-called “Assassin mace” weapons e.g. anti-ship and anti-satellite missiles.

*“New” Preemptive Strike and Coercive Options for China*

Washington’s main fear is this: once the various technical and organizational shortcomings have been overcome, a fully networked war-fighting force will offer Beijing _new_ options in the use offensive weapons for future preemptive and coercive missions in Asia. Specifically, to hold U.S. carrier strike groups and bases in the Western Pacific at risk through lethal cross-domain operations.

Equally worryingly, the possession of these capabilities may embolden Chinese leaders to behave more assertively and aggressively to defend and expand their unresolved (and widely disputed) sovereignty claims — especially in the South China Sea.

As if further proof was needed, a Chinese Ministry of Defense in response to reports that the Trump administration is crafting a new arms package for Taiwan asserted it would be “futile” and “doomed” for Taiwan to consider using military force to prevent unification with Mainland China. These comments clearly signaled to Washington a renewed sense of confidence and resolve; consummate with an increasingly credible warfighting force.

A destabilizing and highly escalatory dynamic is rapidly unfolding in Asia: China and the U.S. are both accumulating increasingly advanced military systems to enable and enhance their respective war-fighting tools, designed to _deny_ the other side the upper hand in the use of these capabilities. During future conflict or crisis, this obsession will incentivize both sides to strike first, to deprive the other the chance of jeopardizing vulnerable battlefield “eyes, ears, brain and nervous systems.”

Unless Washington and Beijing can devise ways to mollify these destabilizing dynamics i.e. reduce the incentives to strike first, the policy implications for U.S.-China relations and future Asian stability will be huge. These deteriorating action-reaction dynamics will lead to downward spirals of uncertainty, insecurity, and instability. Actions and rhetoric taken for defensive purposes will be viewed as aggressive; leading to arms-racing and ultimately conflict.

_Dr. James Johnson completed his Masters in Asia Pacific Studies in 2011, and successfully defended his PhD thesis at the University of Leicester in 2016. James has published research and presented conference papers in the following areas: Security Studies; U.S.-China Relations; Nuclear Strategy; Chinese Military Doctrine; and East Asian Security and has worked in the financial sector for 20 years._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

02.05.2017

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BDforever

cirr said:


> 02.05.2017
> 
> View attachment 394241
> 
> 
> View attachment 394239
> 
> 
> View attachment 394240


tell about Bangladesh  or I will do surgical strike


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> 02.05.2017
> 
> View attachment 394241
> 
> 
> View attachment 394239
> 
> 
> View attachment 394240




When is it ready for launch !?


----------



## samsara

Zarvan said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858893897233088512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

052C DDG "150" (夜幕下的长春舰)




054A FFG "532"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

samsara said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858893897233088512



Is it expected, that the remainder of this class to be updated as well?
Anyway it looks pretty good.


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> When is it ready for launch !?


Somewhere in JULY 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

The China Aircraft Carrier Bookshelf

BY ANDREW S. ERICKSON - 29 March 2017

*Minnie Chan, “China Building Navy’s Biggest Amphibious Assault Vessel, Sources Say,” South China Morning Post, 29 March 2017.*

“… Another source said that after visit his visit to see the Type 075 [Landing Helicopter Dock next-generation large amphibious assault vessel] under construction, [PLA Navy Commander] Vice-Admiral Shen [Jinlong] also inspected progress on the new Type 002 aircraft carrier. The Type 002 will be China’s third carrier, which has been under construction at the Jiangnan Changxingdao shipyard in Shanghai since March 2015. It is expected to be launched in about 2021.”

_*Regardless of how this specific reporting ends up playing out, the compendium of sources below offer larger points that are likely to hold over time: *_

*RELATED ANALYSIS—THE CHINA AIRCRAFT CARRIER BOOKSHELF:*​
*“Showing off the Hardware: China’s First Aircraft-Carrier Bares its Teeth,” The Economist, 19 January 2017.*

_For *Admiral Wu Shengli*, the commander of China’s navy since 2006, it must have been a sweet swansong to mark his imminent retirement. In November China announced that its first and only aircraft-carrier, the _Liaoning_, was combat ready. On December 24th its navy duly dispatched an impressive-looking carrier battle-group with three escorting destroyers, a couple of frigates, a corvette and a refuelling ship. It sailed from the northern port of Qingdao down through the Miyako Strait, past Taiwan and into the South China Sea. …_

_*China’s deployment of an aircraft-carrier is not a military game-changer.* *But it is a conspicuous symbol of the country’s ambitions as a maritime and global power.* The _Liaoning_ has been a crucial building block for the navy in its evolution from a coastal defence force into what is now a modern navy that China uses to assert its (contested) maritime claims in the East and South China Seas. Within the next 25 years China expects its navy to become a powerful blue-water fleet *that can guard China’s sea lanes of communication against any aggressor*, push the US Navy beyond the “second island chain” far out into the Pacific… *and protect the country’s far-flung commercial interests.*_

_*To that end, probably around 2004, China made up its mind that it must have aircraft-carriers.* A second, indigenously designed one, based on the _Liaoning_ but with the latest radar and space for more aircraft, is nearing completion at the northern port of Dalian. Many analysts believe that *a third such vessel*, larger and more complex, is under construction in Shanghai. Andrew Erickson of the US Naval War College says Admiral Wu adopted a “crawl, walk, run” approach to developing a carrier capability, recognising the difficulties involved. Carrier operations are inherently dangerous—*America lost 8,500 aircrew in the 40 years to 1988* on its way to reaching what Mr Erickson calls its current “gold standard” of carrier expertise. …_

_*It is not clear how many carriers China plans to build.* As a rule of thumb, you need three to be certain of having one at sea all the time. Mr Erickson says that some analysts in China have been suggesting a fleet as large as six. Mr Singer thinks it is possible that China’s carriers will one day match the capability of American ones. Mr Erickson says that while China can copy a lot, without combat experience and “tribal knowledge” passed from one crew to another, it will find it hard to attain that level._

_China, ironically, has done more than any other country to sow doubts about whether carriers are worth all the effort and expense, by developing shore-based anti-ship ballistic missiles, such as the DF-21D and DF-26, known as “carrier killers”. Submarines are less vulnerable, but highly visible ships bristling with weaponry are still badges of pride for aspiring great powers like China. As in America, the view in China that carriers and status go together will be hard to change._


*Andrew S. Erickson, “**How Does China’s First Aircraft Carrier Stack Up?**” interview for China Power Project, Center for Strategic and International Studies, 20 April 2016.*

*Republished via RealClearDefense**.*

*My Key Quotations:*

“Already with China’s so-called starter carrier, Liaoning, there is significant potential in the near future to take it overseas for some basic naval diplomacy . . . and this will already have tremendous symbolic and psychological effects.”

“The problem here for China is that deck aviation is really not so much about the ship that supports everything . . . it’s really the complex system of systems of aviation operations operating off the carrier. That’s the key value of the carrier. That’s the key to the carrier’s ability to project power in the form of the ability to conduct actual strikes. And that’s where it’s very hard to get anywhere close to the U.S.-type gold standard.”

*Related Multimedia Report:*

_The entry of China’s first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, into service with the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) attracted considerable attention from both the Chinese press and military observers around the world. For some, the Liaoning was a symbol of China’s global power; for others, it represented a significant first step toward a more muscular and assertive Chinese navy._

_Originally built as a “heavy aircraft-carrying cruiser” for the Soviet Navy, the ship was laid down as the Riga and renamed the Varyag in 1990. A Chinese travel agency purchased the unfinished hull in 1998, and three years later the ship was towed from the Ukraine to China, where it underwent __extensive modernization of its hull, radar, and electronics systems.__ *After years of refits, the Liaoning was commissioned into the PLAN in September 2012 as a training ship unassigned to any of the Navy’s three major fleets.* Two months after the ship was commissioned, the PLAN conducted its first carrier-based takeoff and landings. Although the Chinese have made significant progress in developing their carrier program, it will be several years before a carrier air regiment is fully integrated into __the PLAN.__ Significant questions about the Liaoning’s capabilities and future prospects remain, the most important of which may be what the Liaoning means for the rise of China as a global power. …_

*Further Reading:*


Andrew S. Erickson et. al, “Beijing’s ‘Starter Carrier’ and Future Steps: Alternatives and Implications,” Naval War College Review Vol 65, No. 1 (2012).
Andrew S. Erickson and Andrew R. Wilson, “China’s Aircraft Carrier Dilemma,” Naval War College Review, Vol. 59, No. 4 (2006).
James Holmes, “Will China Become an Aircraft Carrier Superpower?,” Foreign Policy, January 21, 2016.
Ronald O’Rouke, “China Naval Modernization: Implications for U.S. Navy Capabilities – Background and Issues for Congress,” Congressional Research Service, 7-5700, RL33153, March 31, 2015.
“The PLA Navy: New Capabilities and Missions for the 21st Century,” Office of Naval Intelligence (Suitland, Maryland: Office of Naval Intelligence, 2015).
*Here are selected minutes from the interview:*

Andrew Erickson: How does China’s first Aircraft Carrier Stack Up?






*ADDITIONAL PUBLICATIONS, PRESENTATIONS, AND MEDIA SOURCES:*

*Andrew S. Erickson and Capt. Christopher P. Carlson, USNR (Ret.), “**Sustained Support: the PLAN Evolves its Expeditionary Logistics Strategy**,” Jane’s Navy International, 9 March 2016.*

Contents

Projecting force
Sustaining forces
Special delivery
Remote maintenance
Supporting facilities
UNDERWAY REPLENISHMENT
COMMENT
*As **China**’s People’s Liberation Army Navy seeks to support sustained operations at distance, Andrew Erickson and Christopher Carlson discuss its strategy and tools for supporting this new international presence*

_China__’s People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has stepped out onto the international scene in recent years with sustained deployments of counter-piracy escort task groups to the Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Aden. These deployments, numbering 22 and counting since 26 December 2008, have enabled the PLAN to sustain presence around the Horn of Africa and even deploy onwards into the Mediterranean Sea and beyond. __China__ is now looking to bolster this strategic presence in both scope and scale by investing in supply ships, using Chinese commercial shipping lines, and exploiting its emerging access to commercial ports around the world as it seeks to provide logistics support to deployed naval vessels._

_China__ has never had a sustained overseas presence or foreign basing footprint. Yet it is building a fleet that will enable the PLAN to deploy not only at high intensity in __China__’s immediate periphery (‘Near Seas’, including the Yellow, East, and South __China__ seas), but also with gradually increasing tempo and regularity throughout the Asia-Pacific region and the Indian Ocean (‘Far Seas’ operations). This ongoing effort, if Beijing seeks for it to become more continuous in nature, will require greater power projection capabilities, as well as enhanced logistics support, and maybe even a long-term presence on foreign soil._

_Drawing on the __US__ Department of Defense’s (DoD’s) traditional definition of power projection (as employed in Joint Publication 1-02, Dictionary of Military and Associated Terms, as amended through 2013) – to rapidly and effectively deploy and sustain forces – the foremost means of __China__’s power projection in both respects lies in its navy and in the PLA Air Force (PLAAF) and PLAN air forces, and in their ability to operate at distance over time. Today, as the necessary force structure to support Chinese objectives vis-à-vis *the Near Seas has largely been achieved* and __China__’s shipbuilding and aviation industries have demonstrated an ability to produce advanced ships and aircraft, an effort is under way to progressively increase the numbers of some of the more capable platforms that could be used for Far Seas operations. These include area air-defence destroyers and frigates, replenishment vessels, and fighter aircraft – the last of which will need aircraft carriers or foreign bases to fly from. As the __US__ Navy (USN) knows only too well, expanding bluewater presence and doing more things in more places at once requires a larger, better-supported fleet. …






Spotted at the author's blog...
_
_




How nice the picture of the young, genius Chinese scientist, *Dr. Qian Xuesen 钱学森* [11 December 1911 – 31 October 2009] (the co-founder of JPL was known in the early days of his life in the USA as *Hsue-Shen Tsien* or often shortened as *H. S. Tsien* in many past scientific literature & books published in the West) was used as the cover page of this book: History of Rocketry and Astronautics, by Andrew S. Erickson (Editor), 2015. He's widely regarded as the Father of China's Aerospace and Rocketry._​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

The 2nd 12000 tons class coast guard "3901" first mission of patrolling the Xisha Islands(中国大型万吨海警3901舰首航西沙群岛



】)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

054A FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Type 901 AOE #2 launched

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

PLAN's 25th Somali flotilla marines handed over to the Somali government 3 Somali pirates and 3 AK-47 captured from last months rescure of a foreign cargo ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Air-cushioned landing craft (LCAC)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Same angle comparison between CV-16 and CV17

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

I assume these sister aircraft carriers have identical slopes then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

ChineseToTheBone said:


> I assume these sister aircraft carriers have identical slopes then?


No, CV-17 is a little less than the CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*China's 'Undersea Great Wall'*

_Beijing will build its next line of defense on the ocean floor._

By Lyle J. Goldstein - The National Interest - May 16, 2016

As defense analysts brood over the evolving military balance in the western Pacific, considerations related to undersea warfare keep coming to the fore. Given the lethality of modern antiship cruise missiles, surface combatants of all types may well be scarce on the future naval battlefield. Moreover, precision strikes on airbases (and the inherent vulnerability of aircraft carriers) suggest that aerial platforms could additionally be rather sparse during the first few critical weeks of any military conflict that breaks out in the Asia-Pacific region. That leaves submarines (assisted by undersea robots) to decide the epic battle.

Western strategists have been reasonably comfortable with this conclusion, safe in the knowledge that Washington possesses a very considerable undersea advantage over Beijing. That advantage includes acoustic superiority, larger and more capable boats, and a wealth of experience both in operating submarines and in developing undersea warfare-technology innovations. However, this column has occasionally drawn attention to caveats in the assumption of U.S. undersea superiority, including China’s robust mine-warfare posture, its broad front effort to improve its antisubmarine capabilities, as well as possible attempts to experiment with alternative submarine doctrines. That is not to even mention the fact that the U.S. Navy fleet of nuclear attack submarines is now declining to a perilous low of just forty-one boats by 2029—a “valley” in U.S. naval capabilities that is widely noted in Chinese military sources.

This edition of _Dragon Eye_ seeks to sketch out the undersea warfare competition in the western Pacific in slightly greater detail, by discussing a new Chinese-language article about *China’s new “undersea Great Wall” (水下长城)* that appeared in a *late 2015 edition of China Ocean News (中国海洋报)*. The article presents a rather complete discussion of *China’s new “undersea monitoring system” (水下观测系统)*. Making clear the national-security imperative for developing this system, the article begins with the suggestion that China’s maritime security situation has become “significantly complicated.” In particular, it is pointed out that *in the undersea domain, China’s “doors have been left wide open” (门户洞开). China’s methods for tracking undersea targets are said to have been “weak.”*

Nevertheless, it is worth pointing out that the article does not rely on the military rationale alone to justify this ambitious research and development enterprise. A paragraph is devoted to the many nonmilitary applications of such a system, that include providing advanced warning of natural disasters, such as typhoons, earthquakes and tsunamis. Thus, the undersea monitoring system is explained as an important way to “reduce social and economic costs” to China’s massive coastal population. Another rationale offered for the system is that all the other major maritime powers are involved in similar research projects, including Canada, the United States, Japan and the European Union. These systems under development by other countries have civilian research objectives “and at the same time have military goals too” (同时用于军事目的).

According to this rendering, the undersea observation system is *intended to rectify three lingering gaps*. *First*, Beijing’s lack of ability to monitor targets in the undersea domain is not commensurate with its status as a great power. *Second*, nor is it commensurate with “the growing strategic threat” (战略威胁的增长严重). *Finally*, China’s longtime substandard capability for undersea observation is said to be out of sync with Beijing’s naval surface and subsurface combat capabilities.

This account relates that the first elements of a *Chinese undersea observation system* went into the water in 2010. Other reports I have analyzed suggest the initial setup was near China’s North Sea Fleet headquarters at Qingdao. A second installation occurred off of Hainan Island in 2011 and part of the system *went into operation for testing in May 2013* near the Sanya nuclear submarine base. Two other projects were also mentioned, including one near Shanghai at Yangshan, as well as one managed by Zhejiang University at Zhairuoshan Island. The latter system was deployed in August 2013, according to this article.

It is emphatically stated, moreover, that China’s ambitions for its undersea observation system cannot be restricted to its coastal waters, but rather may be appropriate to deploy into all ocean areas touching Chinese national interests. Therefore, the systems may be put into place in “the near seas, the depths of the far seas, and around islands bordering the far seas, as well as in strategic passages and such areas” (对近海, 深远海, 边远海岛, 战略通道等区域). More than once in the article, the author compares this endeavor to a space project in terms of complexity and difficulty. Indeed, a definite concern is voiced in the article concerning poor coordination among different ministries, capabilities that are too decentralized, duplicative efforts and wasted resources. Notably, the author calls for developing a “*strict system of secrecy*” for the project.

The above developments should serve as a warning that Beijing is not simply willing to yield to American undersea dominance. The recent RAND “Scorecard” report on the evolving military balance in the western Pacific does actually attempt to model certain aspects of a hypothetical undersea-warfare battle. For example, an evaluation of U.S. submarines operating against a Chinese amphibious force invading Taiwan yields the conclusion that growing Chinese ASW forces might kill 1.82 U.S. submarines per week of the campaign (p. 213). If the campaign lasted two weeks, therefore, the U.S. Navy could presumably expect to lose approximately three to four submarines.

But this conclusion, entailing very significant U.S. losses, could actually be too rosy. Bathymetry (water depth) would mean very shallow and tight spaces for comparatively larger U.S. submarines. China could employ unconventional platforms like coast guard vessels or even fishing boats to patrol adversaries’ submarine operating areas and report on periscope sightings and missile launches. In creating such a low-tech ASW targeting system, the Chinese would know well that such nonmilitary vessels would not be worth the expenditure of even a single precious American torpedo since submarines are well known to have comparatively limited magazines, nor any easy solution for resupply.

What is most troubling about the RAND study is that it does not seriously grapple with the problem of sea mines and their likely employment against U.S. submarines. Ten of fifty-two U.S. submarines lost in the Pacific War were likely destroyed by sea mines. It is well known, moreover, that China has deployed and continues to work diligently on ASW-optimized sea mines. The undersea observation system discussed above presents yet another challenge to U.S. undersea superiority that did not figure into the RAND estimate of losses.

True, these waters may be so shallow and noisy as to limit the value of these new undersea sensors for Beijing. But Chinese scientists are hard at work trying to master the principles of shallow-water acoustics, and such breakthroughs cannot be ruled out.

_Lyle J. Goldstein is Associate Professor in the China Maritime Studies Institute (CMSI) at the U.S. Naval War College in Newport, Rhode Island. The opinions expressed in this analysis are his own and do not represent the official assessments of the U.S. Navy or any other agency of the U.S. Government._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*China PLA Navy - China's Capabilities and Missions for the 21st Century By U.S. Navy - Office of Naval Intelligence (ONI)*
http://www.oni.navy.mil/Portals/12/Intel%20agencies/China_Media/2015_PLA_NAVY_PUB_Interactive.pdf?ver=2015-12-02-081058-483

Free downloadable PDF - dated 2015-12-02
U.S. Navy - Office of Naval Intelligence (ONI) 20151202 - 2015_PLA_NAVY_PUB_Interactive.pdf

VIDEO of China's Defensive Layers (wmv): http://www.oni.navy.mil/Portals/12/Intel agencies/China_Media/Chinas_defensive_layers.wmv?ver=2015-12-02-081201-907
U.S. Navy - Office of Naval Intelligence (ONI) 20151202 - Chinas_defensive_layers.wmv

More at: http://www.oni.navy.mil/Intelligence-Community/China/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

2450-ton trimaran frigate for export






Any takers?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

"4 052C 1 052D" DDG spotted at the Zhoushan Naval Base 5艘盾舰云集，还有艘052D

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

DL 052Ds

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

New Photo of PLAN ships in South Sea Fleet. The most eye catching is the first unit of 56,000 tonnes new type 901 AOR which is not yet officially commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## samsara

Beginning of industrialization of the naval electromagnetic gun?

The Chinese shipbuilding group CSIC may have started the industrialization phase of electromagnetic gun, according to our analysis of the latest institutional publications.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863748432187596801

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Industrialization is defined as the process of introducing manufacturing activity.

I suspect the mysterious super gun experiments in a desert in China first sighted on satellite photo some 10 years ago could be the electromagnetic gun. I lost the old photos in a hard disk failure, anyone has the photo?

Edit: I found it searching online. This showed that China has been testing this gun for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

055 #1 and #2 at JN

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

New H-6KH

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> New H-6KH
> 
> View attachment 396973
> 
> 
> View attachment 396976
> 
> 
> View attachment 396977




Interesting, that we see a model-kit even before the real bird. Any info on what company/brand this model sells and how reliable it is as a new naval bomber ?


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Interesting, that we see a model-kit even before the real bird. Any info on what company/brand this model sells and how reliable it is as a new naval bomber ?


They are outsource by OEM China model company more for showing to official and delegates. Not available for public.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> They are outsource by OEM China model company more for showing to official and delegates. Not available for public.



That indeed is quite a reliable hint. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Interesting, that we see a model-kit even before the real bird. Any info on what company/brand this model sells and how reliable it is as a new naval bomber ?



Real bird, or rather the 1st prototype, was first spotted in 2015:







According to a reliable source, maiden flight actually took place in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

A closer look at the earliest version of 052C DDG still looks nice (最早的中华神盾！细品052C型驱逐舰依然那么美)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Why are those vertical launching system cells not rectangular in shape but rather circular?


----------



## english_man

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Why are those vertical launching system cells not rectangular in shape but rather circular?



They are circular, because they belong to the 052C Destroyers, and they were China's first generation VLS for its HHQ-9 surface to air missiles, but since then the Chinese have designed their own rectangular VLS, similar to, and as used by other navies.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Genesis

cirr said:


> 055 #1 and #2 at JN
> 
> View attachment 396972



I predicated 1-2 055 by 2020, and I was called too optimistic. That's what I thought at the the time too. Seems I was instead too conservative. Very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

The old soldier still there to protect and serve "092" (SSBN) (支撑中国海基核力量的老将：092核潜艇)
092型弹道导弹核潜艇是中华人民共和国研制的第一代弹道导弹核潜艇。092型弹道导弹核潜艇标志着中华人民共和国海基核力量“从无到有”的突破，成为继美国、苏联、英国和法国之后，第五个掌握海基核力量技术能力的国家。

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Beast

grey boy 2 said:


> The old soldier still there to protect and serve "092" (SSBN) (支撑中国海基核力量的老将：092核潜艇)
> 092型弹道导弹核潜艇是中华人民共和国研制的第一代弹道导弹核潜艇。092型弹道导弹核潜艇标志着中华人民共和国海基核力量“从无到有”的突破，成为继美国、苏联、英国和法国之后，第五个掌握海基核力量技术能力的国家。


Might have convert to cruise missile launcher sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Construction started several days ago on a new test platform for the PLAN - Ship 91041。

Testbed for railgun? Laser? Future new missiles? 



Genesis said:


> I predicated 1-2 055 by 2020, and I was called too optimistic. That's what I thought at the the time too. Seems I was instead too conservative. Very interesting.



At least 4 in service by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

Genesis said:


> I predicated 1-2 055 by 2020, and I was called too optimistic. That's what I thought at the the time too. Seems I was instead too conservative. Very interesting.


Frankly, WHEN exactly did you make such "too conservative" prediction? 
In the 1st quarter of 2016 or even earlier?

Because by the 4th quarter of 2016 the circulated news was quite obvious that China would be able to produce at least two units of Type 055 DDG at one time (and the cost effective way is to produce them in PAIR simultaneously instead of one by one)... or even four units if both Dalian & Jiangnan shipyards are utilized.

The production capacity is there; it's other factors that affect _how many_ and _how fast_ the 055s are to be made

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

056A FFG hull no"520" “汉中舰” getting ready for commission

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

*By 2022, China’s Navy will outnumber the US and in the 2030s will achieve qualitative parity*
brian wang | May 18, 2017 | 





China’s Navy will have a larger number of ships and submarines than the US Navy in 2030.

China’s navy will be approaching 500 ships by 2030 and the US Navy will have between 300 and 350 depending upon which budgets get adopted.

China’s navy will be a Blue-Water Naval Power by 2030: China is rapidly transforming itself from a continental power with a focus on its near seas to a great maritime power with a two-ocean focus. The PLAN is looking beyond the san hai – the Yellow Sea, South China Sea, and East China Sea – and out toward the Pacific and Indian Oceans.

By 2020 China will have the second-largest modern amphibious capability in the world (after the United States), and potentially will be able to embark between 5,000–6,000 marines for operations anywhere in the world.

By 2020, the PLAN will surpass Britain, Russia, Japan, and India to become the second largest navy in the world. Some estimates suggest that it will homeport 265–273 major surface vessels and could surpass the U.S. Navy in number as early as 2022.

By 2030, many forecasts suggest that China will be quantitatively on par with the United States, while others suggest Beijing may even have a significantly larger naval order of battle than the United States.







http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/0...he-2030s-will-achieve-qualitative-parity.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jhungary

lol, this is a funny article.

US Naval Power is not just about the US Navy (even so, it have suggested way LESS ship than it should be) US Naval Power is very clearly defined, unlike PLAN, which is one stop for all, Total US Naval Power should be counted all element from US Navy (USS ship) for major off shore combatant, US Naval Service (USNS Ship) for support such as mine sweeping and logistic and US Coast Guard (USCG) ships for coastal support. On the other hand, every ship commissioned to PLA Naval Power were assigned into PLAN.

If you look at the ship disparity listed, you will see that Chinese is behind is large surface ships and aircraft carrier (Also carrier for US should be 22 instead of 11, 11 super carrier but there will be 11 America Class,) there are, US Navy have less small surface combatant. Also Amphibious Warfare ship is missing (Provided by 12 San Antonio Class, 12 Spearhead Class EPF) 

The problem is that US Navy themselves does not operate the type (Small Warfare ship) which is the job for 283 USCG cutters (which serves as both Frigate and Mine Destroyer role) US Navy only tasked with off shore engagement. Every US Navy warfare are therefore, Ocean Going.

On the other hand, Majority of US Navy ship is forward deployed, which mean they were based *OUTSIDE* continental US, 3rd Fleet is based in Hawaii, 7th Fleet is based in Japan, 5th Fleet is based in Rota Spain, 4th Fleet is based in Puerto Rico. While almost 100% of USCG ship is based in Continental US. China, by definition only have 4 deep base and 11 coastal base, cannot literally have supported more number of ship than the whole US Naval Force.

In all, if you put all US Naval Power together (USN + USNS + USCGS) you are looking at around 800 ships altogether with USN about 320 Combatant (Aircraft Carrier, Amphibious ship, Destroyer, Cruiser, Corvette and PB), USNS about 180 Amphibious, Mine Laying and Troop support and USCG about 280 Cutter.

The guy who wrote this piece of crap article either do not understand US Naval Structure or intentionally misleading the reader..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rcrmj

why some of us start acting like Indian? these predictions and d1ck meauring stuffs are pathetic to put on```

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## kankan326

C130 said:


> I think this article left out a lot of factors like logistics and oversea bases.
> 
> you could also factor in U.S allies like South Korean,Japan, and Australia fleets with U.S you get around 500 vessels as well. I don't even want to mention India


You got power, you got allies. You lost power, you lost allies. Don't put too much hope on your allies. Anyway, this article is deduction. Not meaningful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kankan326

Suika said:


> And China continues massive trade with the US. Point being, economic relations usually have little influence on geopolitical relations.
> 
> Also, the navies of the US, UK, and Japan agreed to enhance trilateral cooperation last year.
> http://www.navy.mil/navydata/people...CNO_US_Japan_UK_2016_Trilateral_Agreement.pdf


Unfortunately few countries can be as powerful as US. And if China keeps growing, it is getting harder to be immune to China's influence. 

Japan did not help its ally(Nazi Germany) in the world war 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stuttgart001

Another boring article aimed to rant Chinese threat .
China is way behind US in navy.
It is not possible for China to catch up with US in 20 years, except that the combat model would change revolutionarily ,with the result, most of USN warfare would be obsolete in a short time.

China is not super power, but a developing country with lots of internal and outer issues to take care of .
The task of PLAN is to protect the territorial waters of China and the important sea lanes which's critical to China's trade.
Besides, China just claim these islands of SCS ,not the 90% of SCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

In this chart, China's SSBN and carriers are underestimated, and the SSN is completely out of touch.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## UKBengali

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> In this chart, China's SSBN and carriers are underestimated, and the SSN is completely out of touch.



Yep, for carriers I expect there to be six by 2030.

SSNs will be in many dozens as the Type-095SSN will be mass produced in the 2020s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

UKBengali said:


> Yep, for carriers I expect there to be six by 2030.
> 
> SSNs will be in many dozens as the Type-095SSN will be mass produced in the 2020s.



Since our 3rd AC 002 has already started with steel cutting i presume, roughly by 2020 to 2021 construction should be finished. AC No. 4 003 is gonna be much bigger so i expect 4 years is required so estimation 2024-2025. If No. 5 and 6 constructions are starting around the same time then it is possible that by 2030 China would have 6 AC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> Yep, for carriers I expect there to be six by 2030.
> 
> SSNs will be in many dozens as the Type-095SSN will be mass produced in the 2020s.



China's Bohai shipyard now has a dual production line for the SSBN/SSN, and the new assembly is incredibly huge, it can build six nuclear submarines simultaneously. It is not out of possibility that China might add another manufacturing hub for the nuclear submarines.

As for the carriers, conservatively speaking, China could have 5 AC strike groups by 2030, two with Type 001 and Type 001A, Type 002 twin, and a single Type 003. Prior 2030, China is paving its way to match the US in term of the quality in every domain, and after 2030, it will be about the absolute quantity.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Suika

kankan326 said:


> Unfortunately few countries can be as powerful as US. And if China keeps growing, it is getting harder to be immune to China's influence.
> 
> Japan did not help its ally(Nazi Germany) in the world war 2.



I think you greatly underestimate the geopolitical relationship between the US and the UK. The two countries have intelligence sharing that goes decades, perhaps even before WW2. Before WW2, secret US war plans in the event of war had a number scenarios in which it assumed the UK was an ally. After fighting together in WW2, both remained on the same side throughout the Cold War. After the Cold War the UK was a staunch partner in the sandbox on numerous occasions. The UK defense industry is heavily intertwined with the American defense industry. And both countries are the two most active major participants in NATO in Eastern Europe that is in response to Russia's moves in the Ukraine. British and Americans forces have been deployed to Poland and the Baltics to reassure those countries there. 

Japan didn't aid Germany directly because they were on the other side of the planet and Japan was already spread out too thin by winter of 1942. So it was an issue of feasibility, not dedication to the alliance. UK naval forces will be able to roam together where ever the US Navy is able to roam. So it is a totally different situation. Expect one of those new British carriers loaded with F-35Bs to make appearance together with the USN and JMSDF in the 2020s in the Pacific region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

ao333 said:


> You serious?
> 
> The Chinese navy hasn't won or even participated in a single modern *naval conflict*. The most recent major Chinese naval engagement occurred over 120 years ago, in the Yellow Sea. .



This statement is not true, please refer to below links:-

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Paracel_Islands
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnson_South_Reef_Skirmish

And Chinese civil war sea battles between PLAN torpedo boats against destroyers and frigates of ROC navy during 1950s and 1960s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eldamar

ao333 said:


> You serious?
> 
> The Chinese navy hasn't won or even participated in a single modern naval conflict. The most recent major Chinese naval engagement occurred over 120 years ago, in the Yellow Sea. You guys call it the war of "Jiawu." How did that turn out?
> 
> Frankly, the Japanese would still wipe the floor with the Chinese navy if the US allowed them to rebuild. The Beiyang fleet was bettered armored and advanced than most of the Japanese torpedo boats at the time. And yet they still pwned you and took Taiwan.
> 
> It always ends badly for China historically whenever its military believes it can take on the world. Jiawu and Boxer Rebellion are lessons to live by.


Classic deflection.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## terranMarine

ao333 said:


> You serious?
> 
> The Chinese navy hasn't won or even participated in a single modern naval conflict. The most recent major Chinese naval engagement occurred over 120 years ago, in the Yellow Sea. You guys call it the war of "Jiawu." How did that turn out?
> 
> Frankly, the Japanese would still wipe the floor with the Chinese navy if the US allowed them to rebuild. The Beiyang fleet was bettered armored and advanced than most of the Japanese torpedo boats at the time. And yet they still pwned you and took Taiwan.
> 
> It always ends badly for China historically whenever its military believes it can take on the world. Jiawu and Boxer Rebellion are lessons to live by.



I don't know what your problem is but the comment you made has nothing to do with the rapid Naval buildup of PLAN at the present time which is totally unrelated to the past. Get used to it, China is pushing into high gear with our modernization and expansions of our Naval forces. So don't come up with the excuse of US preventing Japanese military expansionism. Instead you should be telling US to stop occupying Japan that way she can have that kind of freedom again. You sound like a butthurt loser you know that? I can also say China had the world's largest and strongest Naval fleet during the Ming Dynasty, had we kept on developing we still be the strongest in the Ocean but you don't see Chinese making this pathetic excuse. Accept the inevitable fact China is gonna show who is the real boss in ECS and SCS within 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

We've came a long way, just a little more than a decade ago, these 053H1 and 053H2 FFG were our major navy warships and now......(credits to kyoukini)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

grey boy 2 said:


> We've came a long way, just a little more than a decade ago, these 053H1 and 053H2 FFG were our major navy warships and now......(credits to kyoukini)


AROUND A DECADE AGO? 

IF SO the Chinese Naval force _was so miserable, so pathetic back then_... and it *almost looks like a MIRACULOUS achievement *witnessing all the progresses to be made within the last decade as well as the even more progresses to be achieved in years to come... in reality it can be said that in fact China is truly making a breakthrough in moving upward in science & technology in many fields incl. the naval sector during the last decade and the spectacular advancement is still happening rapidly right before our eyes at this very moment... just a blink in the Chinese history then the great jump is far reaching out... 

Will the future historians register the 21st century as the Middle Kingdom Great Revival era?
Nonetheless, keep the humility as always and never look down anything 

----------
_"I have three precious things which I hold fast and prize. The first is gentleness; the second is frugality; the third is humility."_ - Tao

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

DDG 154 “*Xiamen*” to be inducted shortly 






DDG 167 “*Shenzhen*”

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## UKBengali

gambit said:


> Bad argument. The issue is not the loss but of the experience. Do you think *YOU* could stand against a Golden Glove who lost his chance at the Olympics ?



Ridiculous analogy.

It is not the Golden Glove who had the experience but more like his grandfather lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

eldarlmari said:


> Classic deflection.


He just pointed out a civilization at its nadir, lost about its last two hundred years or so to undergo the greatest setbacks and the greatest humiliation back then! From around 5,000-year-long history. No more and no less!

But better to let 'em all stick with such perception... I care more about the actual things than other's perceptions!
Needless to reassert that recognition, which is not that important. The actual state is what really counts.

I have learned a lot in the past _over three decades_ from witnessing and swallowing "_The Sick Man of Asia_" labeling to seeing today's development. It taught very much what to believe and what to expect. And what confidence does really mean! Well, we all will live to that time and beyond to witness the reality. Wonder if anyone is still aware of such sign as "NO DOGS AND XXXXXXX ALLOWED" 

Nonetheless I do have my full faith based on reality... and I never look down history!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

With help from Trump, that day will come much sooner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

The 24th 054A FFG "536"

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hassan Guy

maybe we get an aircraft carrier




.....no where not


----------



## Han Patriot

samsara said:


> AROUND A DECADE AGO?
> 
> IF SO the Chinese Naval force _was so miserable, so pathetic back then_... and it *almost looks like a MIRACULOUS achievement *witnessing all the progresses to be made within the last decade as well as the even more progresses to be achieved in years to come... in reality it can be said that in fact China is truly making a breakthrough in moving upward in science & technology in many fields incl. the naval sector during the last decade and the spectacular advancement is still happening rapidly right before our eyes at this very moment... just a blink in the Chinese history then the great jump is far reaching out...
> 
> Will the future historians register the 21st century as the Middle Kingdom Great Revival era?
> Nonetheless, keep the humility as always and never look down anything
> 
> ----------
> _"I have three precious things which I hold fast and prize. The first is gentleness; the second is frugality; the third is humility."_ - Tao


For some years, we were only proud of 167 Shenzhen. Look at how far we came from those humble beginnings.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

grey boy 2 said:


> The 24th 054A FFG "536"


Do we have 054B in production?


----------



## 52051

gambit said:


> Bad argument. The issue is not the loss but of the experience. Do you think *YOU* could stand against a Golden Glove who lost his chance at the Olympics ?



Maybe the ancient greek olympics I guess

The japanese's experience 60 yrs ago is irrelvant to today's warfare, lets be honest, even the mericans themselves know the japan stand 0 chance against PLAN now.

The PLAN have all much better ships and far more powerful offensive firepower (I dont even need to mentiont the kind of super-missiles PLA developed all these years for the US ships since using them against the tiny japan navy is almost like using cheating codes to play computer games).

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## english_man

wanglaokan said:


> Do we have 054B in production?



Well, as far as i know, i havn't seen anywhere that states the 054B is in production, and in fact it looks more likely going by the proposed construction tables that the 054A will continue until probably 30 have been built. I think 054B will start construction before the end of this decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

english_man said:


> Well, as far as i know, i havn't seen anywhere that states the 054B is in production, and in fact it looks more likely going by the proposed construction tables that the 054A will continue until probably 30 have been built. I think 054B will start construction before the end of this decade.


Seems PLA navy is very satisfied with 054A.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

056 FFG "540"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

New generation testbed of great significance 






Laser? railgun? Fully integrated power/propulsion system?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

Notice the change in AESA radar of #9 052D at JN

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## samsara

*The sixth Type 052D Destroyer, Xiamen,
with painting hull number #154 before ship commissioning.*





Via @xinfengcao 2017.05.23


_If one reads the (in)famous Wiki page on this class (info is about the very early base design of 052), following amazing info is presented...._

*Type 052 destroyer - Wiki 2017.03.12*

The Type 052 Luhu-class is one of the first modern multi-role guided missile destroyers built by China. There are currently two units in active service with the People's Liberation Army Navy Surface Force. It was succeeded by the Type 051B.

Designed by the China Warship Design Institute (formerly the Seventh Academy of the Ministry of National Defense), both ships were built at Jiangnan Shipyard - No. 112 Harbin was the first Luhu destroyer followed by No. 113 Qingdao. The chief designer was academician Mr. Pan Jingfu (潘镜芙). The class is said to be the first indigenous Chinese warship design approaching modern standards, a significant improvement over the earlier Luda class. The Luhu class made extensive use of foreign technologies that were accessible to the PRC prior to the West embargo as of 1989. These included French-made radars and fire-control systems and the General Electric LM2500 gas turbine engines from the US, two of which power each ship. The Type 052 became the first Chinese destroyer design to use gas turbine engines, and also the first equipped with a integrated combat system.

Even with incorporation of Western technology, the chronic lack of adequate shipborne air defense systems has had great impact on PLAN operations. Equipped with a small number of surface-to-air missiles with visual-range only and guns with limited range and performance, Chinese warships have historically limited their operations to the area covered by their land-based aircraft due to a lack of fleet defense capability. To rectify this trend, the Luhu destroyers (and the smaller Jiangwei class frigate) were fitted with the HQ-7 SAM that gives them much better air defense capability than other previous Chinese designs, although they are still limited to within visual range (WVR).

The HQ-7 SAM system is reported to be equipped with 8 ready to fire missiles, plus 16 stored in a semi-automatic reloader system. The same system is also used on the upgraded 051G Luda Destroyer.

In spite of the advances, the 052 Luhu-class destroyers still suffer in some areas such as electronic warfare and electronic counter-measures.

The operational capability of the Luhu-class destroyers has been called into question by naval analysts. *Ship visits in 1997 allowed US Naval officers to board and inspect Luhu Destroyer No. 112 Harbin and to take numerous photographs. Analysis of these photographs and reports by officers present strongly suggested that the Luhu destroyers were mainly intended as technology demonstration vessels rather than serious naval combatants.* For example, the large amount of foreign-supplied equipment onboard was still labeled in the language of the country of origin; this was also the case with most of the onboard manuals and other documentation, calling into question the ability of the crew to operate efficiently under stressful circumstances when called upon to deal with equipment labeled in English, French, or Italian, as well as Chinese. Furthermore, the various European systems installed were not originally designed to operate together and as a result were not well integrated - a problem the Chinese could not overcome owing to their lack of familiarity with the underlying technology. The Chinese attempted to address these problems with the introduction of an improved Luhu design, the Luhai-class. This follow-on, essentially an enlarged Luhu, features some improved electronics from foreign suppliers as well as more advanced weapons. However, in some cases, the designers appear to have opted for less capable indigenous designs to ease the system integration issues suffered by the Luhu-class destroyers. The PLAN was reportedly unhappy with the design of the Luhai-class destroyers and production ceased after a single unit was completed.

According to Chinese media and internet sources, the Luhu-class is mainly used as a technological demonstrator to compare and evaluate different foreign systems, and the two ships initially did not have identical equipment. The first unit had a licensed production of Raytheon AN/SQS-56 sonar, the Italian DE-1164 integrated sonar system, which consists of DE-1160 hull mounted sonar (HMS) and DE-1163 variable depth sonar (VDS), and these were later replaced by domestic copy, SJD-7 sonar system. The second unit had French Thomson-CSF DUBV 23/43 HMS/VDS, which were subsequently replaced by domestic copy SJD-9 sonar system. the combat data systems for the first unit was ZKJ-3 (ZKJ-III), a Chinese equivalent of the Italian IPN-10 combat data system. ZKJ-3 is developed from the export version of IPN-10, SADOC 2, (SADOC = systema dirizione della Operazioni di combattimento). SADOC 2 was sold to China in 1985 and it differs from IPN-10 in that it lacks the data link the latter has. Incorporation of a domestic data link is the main improvement of Chinese ZKJ-3, making it the Chinese equivalent of IPN-10. The combat data system of the second unit is ZKJ-4, which is the Chinese version of French Thomson-CSF TAVITAC combat data system, two of which were sold to China in 1985 and delivered 2–3 years later. These combat data systems were later replaced by more advanced follow-on equipment such as ZKJ-4A/B series during upgrades. Experience gained in handling these foreign systems has helped subsequent development of similar Chinese systems.

*2011 Upgrade*
Both of the Type 052 destroyers were upgraded in 2011. The four Type 76A guns were replaced by two Type 730 CIWS on top of the helicopter hangar. The Crotale/HHQ-7 short-range SAM may have been replaced by the newer model (FM-90?) which provides better interception against sea-skimming AShMs. Two Type 726-4 decoy launchers were installed on the sides of the forward bridge for better self-protection. Various onboard systems were integrated together (to a certain degree) by a Thomson-CSF TAVITAC combat data system which is thought to have been replaced by a new indigenous C3I system (ZJK-4B or a newer model). The Thomson-CSF Sea Tiger air/surface search radar was first replaced by an indigenous Type 518 Hai Ying radar and is now replaced by a Type 517M long-range air search radar. The Type 362 air/surface radar installed on top of the aft mast has been replaced by a Type 364. A pair of SATCOM antennas has been installed on top of the helicopter hangar as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867408936240074752*
*Xi calls for "strong, modern" navy*

Source: Xinhua | 2017-05-24 18:28:23|Editor: ying

*BEIJING, May 24 (Xinhua) -- Chinese President Xi Jinping on Wednesday called for efforts to build the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy into a strong and modern force to lend support for the realization of the Chinese dream of national rejuvenation and the dream of a strong army.*

Xi, who is also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission (CMC), made the remarks on Wednesday *during an inspection of the PLA Navy headquarters*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

The 1st official acknowledgement of 056 FFG has been carrying out duties in SCS (中国军方首次证实056型护卫舰已经在南沙群岛海域执行任务)

5月25日下午，国防部举行例行记者会，国防部新闻局副局长、国防部新闻发言人任国强上校答记者问。
今天下午，国防部发言人针对有关美国驱逐舰进入南沙美济礁12海里一事回答记者说，中国海军“柳州”号导弹护卫舰、“泸州”号导弹护卫舰对美舰进行识别查证，并予以警告驱离。这是军方首次证实056型护卫舰已经在南沙群岛海域执行任务。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

26.04.2017 Dalian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Place Of Space

cirr said:


> 26.04.2017 Dalian
> 
> View attachment 399349



I have a headache after reading your foto.


----------



## grey boy 2

Check this out guys, this is big "双岛潜水武库舰" may have became a reality, sorry, don't know how to translated to English

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## cirr

Semi submersible arsenal ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

For illustration only











tick tock, tick tock.......

There is a Chinese apellation for this beast: 常潜式海洋高速作战平台.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

grey boy 2 said:


> Check this out guys, this is big "双岛潜水武库舰" may have became a reality, sorry, don't know how to translated to English


The PLAN Arsenal sub. Look at the number of cruise missile silo it has.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kristisipe

Vishnu 1945 said:


> More reason for Americans to be pro-India.


America under Bush did try to build an alliance with India but it was a total failure. When a country has no toilets for half of its populations, cows and monkeys roaming around freely on roads and highways, it was clear to America that India was and is still a huge failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Sorry, Type 9XX "常潜式海洋攻搜作战平台"

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

The key words are in the third and fourth lines,
全能的 - Full capabities or full energy power generation. Referred to propulsion system, may be nuclear-eletrical system like CVN Ford. Another interpretation is that it has complete systems for Air, surface and under-water defence and attack capability.
不是鱼 - not a fish , meaning it is not a submarine.
也不是想象 - not an imagination.
有两三了 - already have two three. This indicate the project may have started with 2 or 3 ships in order.
就等大大淘宝了 - now waiting for President Xi's order.

And the code C.9.S.H.Y.G.S.22.P.T. I leave it for others to decipher.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> The key words are in the third and fourth lines,
> 全能的 - Full capabities or full energy power generation. Referred to propulsion system, may be nuclear-eletrical system like CVN Ford. Another interpretation is that it has complete systems for Air, surface and under-water defence and attack capability.
> 不是鱼 - not a fish , meaning it is not a submarine.
> 也不是想象 - not an imagination.
> 有两三了 - already have two three. This indicate the project may have started with 2 or 3 ships in order.
> 就等大大淘宝了 - now waiting for President Xi's order.
> 
> And the code C.9.S.H.Y.G.S.22.P.T. I leave it for others to decipher.


Thanks for the translation! President Xi won't have a delay to give a firm go learning his very recent instruction to up the navy rapidly in commensurate with China's global trading interests!

What a great leader!!

*Xi calls for "strong, modern" navy - Ministry of National Defense*
http://eng.mod.gov.cn/news/2017-05/24/content_4781306.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Guess the type of war ships at the picture below

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

grey boy 2 said:


> Guess the type of war ships at the picture below



LOL, Frigates type 053, 053H3 and 054A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

lcloo said:


> LOL, Frigates type 053, 053H3 and 054A.


Go on, you're almost there, only the 1st one is wrong hehe


----------



## cirr

DDG 154 ready for induction

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## cirr

Marine Corps established, military and political officers appointed.

6 combat brigades plus a bunch of support brigades???

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## clibra

wanglaokan said:


> Do we have 054B in production?



Not yet, it is said that 054B is a little later than 055.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Some memorial pictures of our old warrior: 053H1Q FFG (544) "1st Chinese FFG with anti-submarine helicopter" used to be our major anti-submarine warship
544旅顺号，原名四平号(2010年07月28日改为旅顺号)，053H1Q型反潜型护卫舰，作为人民海军第一艘搭载舰载直升机的导弹护卫舰，被誉为“中华反潜第一舰”。1984年11月15日开工 1985年9月29日下水 1985年12月24日服役于北海舰队，2006年8月20日划归大连舰艇学院。
*第一次改装*，主要加装了直升机机库、前主炮换装为1座法国T100C紧凑型100mm单管自动舰炮、加装2座B515型324mm反潜鱼雷三联发射器（携带A244/S型轻型反潜鱼雷24枚）等；
*1987年11月4日，544舰开始第二期改装工程*，完善了76式双37舰炮、增加电子战系统、加装SJD-7型变深度声呐等。图为法国制T100C紧凑型100mm单管自动舰炮。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Alright the answer to the last picture quiz is 051 (LUDA CLASS) DDG, 053H3 FFG. 054A FFG
Ok here is another one, how many submarines are there in this picture? hint: be careful with the not so obvious one and finally, where is this navy base?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Happy Dragon Boat festival to all (蓝鲨小队全体队员祝：端午安康 中国海军)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Brainsucker

grey boy 2 said:


> Alright the answer to the last picture quiz is 051 (LUDA CLASS) DDG, 053H3 FFG. 054A FFG
> Ok here is another one, how many submarines are there in this picture? hint: be careful with the not so obvious one and finally, where is this navy base?



are you sure that they're not tankers or container ships?


----------



## 星海军事

grey boy 2 said:


> Check this out guys, this is big "双岛潜水武库舰" may have became a reality, sorry, don't know how to translated to English



GAD had a concept of unmanned LHSC -- “Novel High Speed Combat Platform”, which combines the advantages of both submarine and speedboat, but it is much smaller and has a complete different combat mission.

An “arsenal LHSC” with a displacement of thousands of tons is neither significant nor practical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

星海军事 said:


> An “arsenal LHSC” with a displacement of thousands of tons is neither significant nor practical.


It will still be much better than the USS Zumalt which is costly and yet lacked the punch of a heavy cruiser.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## yusheng

The amphibious dock landing ship Kunlunshan (Hull 998) conducts astern replenishment-at-sea training with a new comprehensive supply ship(not commissioned) in the waters of the South China Sea on May 24, 2017. They are attached to a landing ship flotilla of the South China Sea Fleet of the PLA Navy. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Liu Jian)
http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2017-05/31/content_7623168_3.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## beijingwalker

*How China’s Growing Naval Fleet Is Shaping Global Politics*
David Tweed
and 
Adrian Leung
2017年6月1日 GMT+8 上午5:00 2017年6月1日 GMT+8 下午6:39

Ship by ship, port by port, China has over the past two decades been assembling one of the essential engines of global power: a modern navy capable of projecting force far from home. 






https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/...-naval-might-challenges-u-s-supremacy-in-asia

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beijingwalker

*Response of the students when the Chinese anthem suddenly played in a primary school in China*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

DDG 155 “*Nanjing*” in sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## grey boy 2

Russian cruiser "Varyag" visited Hong Kong China Victoria harbor for the 1st time
维多利亚港的瓦良格号巡洋舰 







PLA stationed in HK carried out a joint force exercise 中国军网香港6月7日电 周汉青、唐嘉、易定报道：6月6日上午10时，香港东博寮海峡烈日炎炎、波涛汹涌，驻香港部队“惠州舰”“钦州舰”和3架直升机正在香港特别行政区海上和空中进行联合巡逻。这是驻香港部队为有效履行香港特别行政区海上和空中防务，今年组织的例行海空联合巡逻行动。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

More with the Russian cruiser "Varyag" in Hong Kong China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

The state has decided to build a new aircraft carrier port in Qingdao seaside 【航母军港建青岛有干部提异议】国家决定在青岛海滨建设航母军港，需征用70多平方公里的陆地海域。这是一块寸土寸金的风水宝地，经济开发前景非常好，有的干部提出异议。青岛市委、市政府主要领导态度明确且坚定：“中日甲午海战虽已过去百年，但耻辱决不能忘记。国家安全面前，一切都需让路。”

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

grey boy 2 said:


> 中日甲午海战虽已过去百年，但耻辱决不能忘记。国家安全面前，一切都需让路。


I watched a documentary on this recently. While the ships in our fleet had greater tonnage in comparison, their cannons were more advanced and fired much quicker. This was precisely the reason why better technology matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

ChineseToTheBone said:


> I watched a documentary on this recently. While the ships in our fleet had greater tonnage in comparison, their cannons were more advanced and fired much quicker. This was precisely the reason why better technology matters.


What mattered the more was the united will to fight. We had many brave men to fight but also didn't lack cowards that fled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

It looks like the PLAN is dead serious about all things electromagnetic:

http://www.81.cn/jwgz/2017-06/08/content_7632739_5.htm

*电磁发射工程*

培养从事电磁发射系统技术设计、生产监造、运行管理、寿命保障的初级军官。主要课程有电机学、电力电子学、自动控制原理、电磁发射原理、电磁发射系统等。本科学制四年，授予军事学或工学学士学位。

★招考方向：电磁发射技术与管理

It has begun enrolling undergraduates(junior officers) majoring in electromagnetic launch technology and management.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*海军工程大学发布2017年招生简章 首次开设电磁发射工程专业*

2017-06-09

中国军网6月8日发布了系列报道“2017军校巡礼”的第十二篇，介绍了海军工程大学，并首次公开了海军工程大学2017年招生专业。在招生专业中，首次出现了电磁发射工程专业。




海军工程大学2016年招生计划，其中并没有“电磁发射工程”专业（图片点开后可放大）

海军工程大学是中国海军装备研发和技术人才培养的重要基地，今年首次开设电磁发射工程专业，很有可能意味着中国海军已经开始着手准备电磁弹射器、电磁炮等一系列高新电磁装备的列装工作，正式迈向电磁时代。





海军工程大学的电力集成创新团队长期致力于电磁发射方面研究，已取得阶段性成果（图片来自科技部官网）

海军工程大学电磁发射工程专业的目标是培养*从事电磁发射系统技术设计、生产监造、运行管理、寿命保障*的初级军官。该专业的课程包括电机学、电力电子学、自动控制原理、*电磁发射原理*、*电磁发射系统*等，招考方向为*电磁发射技术与管理，*学制四年*。*

电磁弹射器、电磁炮等装备，都是电磁发射系统的具体应用。可以说，海军工程大学舰船综合电力技术国防科技重点实验室，是中国海军未来相当一部分电磁装备的摇篮。从海军工程大学电磁发射工程专业毕业技术军官，对海军未来的电磁装备完全能够做到“快速上手”，并能对其进行日常的维护检修，更好地处理新装备的各种瑕疵。





海军电力技术的“头号大拿”、中国工程院院士马伟明少将即为海军工程大学教授，海工大综合电力技术实验室已成为世界一流电磁发射技术研发基地（图片来自海工大官网）

海军工程大学的电力集成创新团队在马伟明院士带领下，已成为*军用电气领域的研发中心*和*高层次人才培养*基地。这个团队研制的某型电磁发射系统，填补了国内空白，取得了与世界最先进水平的同步发展，并打破了我国*导轨式电磁能武器技术*始终徘徊不前的局面，取得重大进展。

当然，电磁发射系统专业的培养目标，并不是研发型专业技术军官，而是能够在作战部队*操作并维护新型电磁装备*的基层干部。以电磁弹射器为例，第一批操作和维护人员肯定是从其他相关专业上培训转岗来的，第一批人员往往也参加了原型机试装试用过程。能够开设定向培养的专业，意味着海军已经有了比较成熟的实用性教具，更意味着第一批学生毕业时，海军的电磁发射系统已经列装部队。





电磁发射技术分为电磁弹射、电磁轨道炮、电磁推射这三大分支（图片来自科技部官网）

1987年，广州舰艇学院开设了第一期“飞行员舰长班”，计划用18年时间培养一批年富力强、经验丰富的航母指挥员，和计划中2005年服役的航母配套。考虑到电磁发射工程专业的招生人数和生命力都远远高于“飞行员舰长班”，电磁发射装备操作和维护人员的培养周期也更短。因此，我们不难推测中国海军电磁弹射、电磁炮等武器系统的*大规模服役*的时间段。

根据马伟明院士透露的研制进度推测，2020年左右，首套实用的国产航母电磁弹射器将建造完成，而2024至2025年左右，首艘采用电弹技术的国产航母将下水。海军工程大学在今年首次设立电磁发射工程专业，不仅和电磁弹射器的在时间上相互对应，更意味着中国海军已经正式走向了电磁时代。





中国海军的电磁炮，也渐渐走上了正轨（图为央视关于马伟明院士的纪录片截图）

http://www.guancha.cn/military-affairs/2017_06_09_412526.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Bow of 1#/2# 055 at DL

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

ChineseToTheBone said:


> I watched a documentary on this recently. While the ships in our fleet had greater tonnage in comparison, their cannons were more advanced and fired much quicker. This was precisely the reason why better technology matters.


Not necessary, during paracel island battle in 1974. PLAN send a few miserable gunboat to take on the bigger frigate and more advance South Vietnamese ships which has far superior fire control radar and guns. Guess what? South Vietnam Navy took a beating and loses paracel island control to PLAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## applesauce

Beast said:


> Not necessary, during paracel island battle in 1974. PLAN send a few miserable gunboat to take on the bigger frigate and more advance South Vietnamese ships which has far superior fire control radar and guns. Guess what? South Vietnam Navy took a beating and loses paracel island control to PLAN.



there's a major difference though. in 1894, the beiyang fleet had major ammunition issues, the central government at the time was well on its way to terminal decline and while the japanese had faster firing guns, the chinese ships weren't actually that bad and was of european origin but bad battlefield tactics ammo issues led to the lost of the battle. 

in 1974, the smaller chinese ships were able to maneuver to avoid (some of the) the fire from the larger vietnamese vessels and ammunition wasn't a problem that time. furthermore faced with news of addition chinese vessels and air power incoming they had no choice but to leave while they still can

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

applesauce said:


> in 1974, the smaller chinese ships were able to maneuver to avoid (some of the) the fire from the larger vietnamese vessels and ammunition wasn't a problem that time. furthermore faced with news of addition chinese vessels and air power incoming they had no choice but to leave while they still can


Just to add more, the Republic of Vietnam Navy incorrectly thought far more capable naval reinforcements from China were on route and it was this false belief that caused their quick retreat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Launch of #5 Type 071 LPD after 2 days on 15.06.2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

ChineseToTheBone said:


> Just to add more, the Republic of Vietnam Navy incorrectly thought far more capable naval reinforcements from China were on route and it was this false belief that caused their quick retreat.


But there is no doubt their ship are far superior especially the fire control radar and larger caliber gun with superior range. 

The Chinese gunboat virtually rely on manual gun sight to do the gun engagement.


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... could You please add at least a brief English translation ?? 
We already had this discussion here in respect to all the foreigners who don't speak Chinese.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Guys, let's stay on topic, and back on English channel



Deino said:


> *Guys ... could You please add at least a brief English translation ??
> We already had this discussion here in respect to all the foreigners who don't speak Chinese.*


It's alright, it's debate on domestic politics, too complicated to translate. Off topic anyway, will be relocated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

ChineseToTheBone said:


> I watched a documentary on this recently. While the ships in our fleet had greater tonnage in comparison, their cannons were more advanced and fired much quicker. This was precisely the reason why better technology matters.


Mind you those stuffs were imported from Europe back then. Much possibly they're sold the crappy ware at the premium prices! The Western colonialists had great appetite to conquer the still wealthy China back then by immense gun boats, just no way, didn't make sense at all they would ever sell the Qing Dynasty any quality craft!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Type 071 LDP 5# launched this afternoon at HDZH in Shanghai







Module assembly of 6# underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> Type 071 LDP 5# launched this afternoon at HDZH in Shanghai
> 
> View attachment 403766
> 
> 
> Module assembly of 6# underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

052D DDG 1st ever foreign visit, as usual any new Chinese military hardware shown to the public which indicated she already has more advanced one up her sleeves
052D DDG "173", 054A FFG "571", 903 Comprehensive supply ship join fleet set sail to Russia St. Petersburg, Kaliningrad, to participate in the "2017 joint naval exercise"





今天上午，由海军“长沙”号导弹驱逐舰、“运城”号导弹护卫舰、“骆马湖”号综合补给舰组成的舰艇编队，从海南亚龙湾启航赴俄罗斯圣彼得堡、加里宁格勒，参加“海上联合-2017”中俄海上联合军事演习第一阶段行动。这是052D型驱逐舰的首次外访，按照我军的传统，一款新型武器装备对外公开展示，意味着比它更加先进的已经服役或即将服役，联系到红鲨大师爆料说055万吨大驱本月底下水，便知052D高调出访是水到渠成的事情，今后在世界各大洋中会经常看到052D的影子。令人欣喜的是，在173编队启程之时，中国海军已有多个编队活跃在地球的每个角落。

Our navy is almost everywhere just at this moment
Gulf of Aden-亚丁湾 577黄冈舰 578扬州舰 966高邮湖舰
Indian Ocean-印度洋150长春舰 532荆州舰 890巢湖舰

Oceania Continent-大洋洲568衡阳舰 569玉林舰 963洪湖舰
The Baltic Sea-波罗的海 173长沙舰 571运城舰 964骆马湖舰深海里还有潜艇部队；
Our front door-家门口一大堆O56；
Yellow Sea, East China Sea, South China Sea- 黄海、东海、南海主力战舰战备巡逻；
*这就是大国海军。*
建军节快到了，新一波就要来了。
日本海及鄂霍次克海海域军演，
医疗舰和平使命，
训练舰出访；
主力战舰编队访港。
哈哈，令人目不暇接吧！

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Destination: Russia(我国最强驱逐舰将亮相海外军演 首次波罗的海军演)
6月18日、由导弹驱逐舰长沙舰、导弹护卫舰运城舰、综合补给舰骆马湖舰组成的编队从三亚起航，赴俄罗斯圣彼得堡、加里宁格勒参加中俄“海上联合—2017”军事演习第一阶段行动。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

071 LDP #5

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

This is just the beginning, more brand new battleships will flock in like Zombies. How many 055DDG will we produce at the first batch?

We have been bullied for hundreds years, time to restore the empire.

先定一个小目标：20艘055。

抓紧造奶妈，越多越好！

此时此刻一句话形容心情：真他妈的爽！

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

DDG 167

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

What is our navy? 
中俄军演编队：173长沙舰 571运城舰 964骆马湖舰

150出访编队：150长春舰 532荆州舰 890巢湖舰

25批护航编队：568衡阳舰 569玉林舰 963洪湖舰

26批护航编队：577黄冈舰 578扬州舰 966高邮湖舰

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

CNS "Impeccable"

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

FFG 536 “*Xuchang*” commissioned on 23/06/2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

One more type 054A frigate has joined PLAN servise. FFG 536 PLANS Xuchang 许昌号。

This is the 24th type 054A frigate in commission. Together with 2 Type 054 and scores of Type 053, there are now around 50 frigates in PLAN service. This figure does not include type 056 corvettes which has a designation of light frigate in PLAN fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

052DX1 and 055X2 at Dalian Shipbuilding & Heavy Engineering Co.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

It looks like the Dalian shipyard in which 2 Type 055 DDGs are being assembled is in the process of being divided into two halves







thereby allowing for the concurrent construction of 4 055s?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

With 4 Type 055 cruiser build in ago. This is the first truely mass productions heavy weight warship PLAN desire. I bet at least 18 will be build or even 24 of them.

The production of Type052D will stopped at 13.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

YuChen said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

cirr said:


> View attachment 406187
> 
> 
> View attachment 406185
> 
> 
> View attachment 406188
> 
> 
> View attachment 406186


This one is the rumors "5000 tons" class not those 1000 tons like before, right bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> With 4 Type 055 cruiser build in ago. This is the first truely mass productions heavy weight warship PLAN desire. I bet at least 18 will be build or even 24 of them.
> 
> The production of Type052D will stopped at 13.


They said another order of eight 052D had been placed by PLAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

grey boy 2 said:


> This one is the rumors "5000 tons" class not those 1000 tons like before, right bro?



5000-ton it is

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

CV-16 carrier group will be conducting another long range exercise along side with 052C, 052D DDG, 054A FFG and others 【快讯】6月25日，辽宁舰航母编队从青岛启航开始执行跨区机动训练任务。编队由辽宁舰和导弹驱逐舰济南舰、银川舰，导弹护卫舰烟台舰，以及多架歼—15舰载战斗机和多型直升机组成。









#指挥长看航母# 鸣谢原创

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## english_man

YuChen said:


>



What the hell is this ship supposed to be?????????????


----------



## 帅的一匹

@Chinese-Dragon you can see the CBG in HongKong soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

wanglaokan said:


> @Chinese-Dragon you can see the CBG in HongKong soon.


I thought it was just a rumour. Has it actually been confirmed?


----------



## 帅的一匹

ChineseToTheBone said:


> I thought it was just a rumour. Has it actually been confirmed?


I dun know.


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> They said another order of eight 052D had been placed by PLAN.


I don't think so. Type 052D destroyer is just like Type 052C destroyed which is build in small quantity. Their building pace is slow. 

Type055 is the warship that excel USN AB destroyed in everything including the upgrade one.

Equip this in large number to make PLAN a formidable navy make sense.
Seeing 4 Type055 build in a single go shows how confident and satisfy for this warship. I am very sure the first 055 cruiser will get commission very fast. So that it will act as foreleader to go for sea trial and to prove all system combining as one working perfectly. Maybe 2018 April the first will commission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Beast said:


> I don't think so. Type 052D destroyer is just like Type 052C destroyed which is build in small quantity. Their building pace is slow.
> 
> Type055 is the warship that excel USN AB destroyed in *everything including the upgrade one.*
> 
> Equip this in large number to make PLAN a formidable navy make sense.
> Seeing 4 Type055 build in a single go shows how confident and satisfy for this warship. I am very sure the first 055 cruiser will get commission very fast. So that it will act as foreleader to go for sea trial and to prove all system combining as one working perfectly. Maybe 2018 April the first will commission.


Can't say it.


----------



## yusheng

english_man said:


> What the hell is this ship supposed to be?????????????


new Chinese observation boat; survey boat
the other ones are:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## english_man

Beast said:


> I don't think so. Type 052D destroyer is just like Type 052C destroyed which is build in small quantity. Their building pace is slow.
> 
> Type055 is the warship that excel USN AB destroyed in everything including the upgrade one.
> 
> Equip this in large number to make PLAN a formidable navy make sense.
> Seeing 4 Type055 build in a single go shows how confident and satisfy for this warship. I am very sure the first 055 cruiser will get commission very fast. So that it will act as foreleader to go for sea trial and to prove all system combining as one working perfectly. Maybe 2018 April the first will commission.



ummm......by going by the outfitting times of the 052D Destroyer, the norm is around 2.5 years, though the first vessel "Kunming" was fitted out very fast in only 1.5 years. Considering that the 055 is a bigger, more complex vessel....then even if the first in class is launched later this summer, then the outfitting is done briskly, we still won't see the finished vessel, well into 2019.
In general though, even at their slowest pace, the Chinese build Destroyers, seemingly at a quicker rate than their Western counterparts.................but by far the slowest are the Indians, who take a staggering 10 years to build their Destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

english_man said:


> ummm......by going by the outfitting times of the 052D Destroyer, the norm is around 2.5 years, though the first vessel "Kunming" was fitted out very fast in only 1.5 years. Considering that the 055 is a bigger, more complex vessel....then even if the first in class is launched later this summer, then the outfitting is done briskly, we still won't see the finished vessel, well into 2019.
> In general though, even at their slowest pace, the Chinese build Destroyers, seemingly at a quicker rate than their Western counterparts.................but by far the slowest are the Indians, who take a staggering 10 years to build their Destroyers.


Type 055 cruiser might be a different ball game. When has a type of major warship in PLAN assemble and build of 4 in almost the same time? There will always be a first. And I predicted 055 cruiser completion will even be faster than previous. It maybe bigger but the VLS, propulsion, main gun and most sub system are hardly new.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> Maybe 2018 April the first will commission.





Beast said:


> Type 055 cruiser might be a different ball game. When has a type of major warship in PLAN assemble and build of 4 in almost the same time? There will always be a first. And I predicted 055 cruiser completion will even be faster than previous. It maybe bigger but the VLS, propulsion, main gun and most sub system are hardly new.



Impossible ... when launched probably next week or at least by July this year it will never ever is never finished, outfitted, has done its first sea trails finished, being tested by all it's heart to be commissioned by April.

I know You also think the FC-31 can take ala plug&play most of the systems from the J-20 in order shorten its development cycle and here You believe the same but an aircraft and that ship is a system as a whole one ; it's not like playing LEGO. Consequently it has to be tested at first as a ship and later as a combat system alone and later in cooperation with other assets.

I would even say if it makes it first voyage - and not just getting wet feet - by April it would already be an achievement.

Sorry to say so, but You are dreaming again.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

055 #1 will be launched tomorrow or the day after

deleted

weather and other conditions permitting.....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

New sub from JN

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Impossible ... when launched probably next week or at least by July this year it will never ever is never finished, outfitted, has done its first sea trails finished, being tested by all it's heart to be commissioned by April.
> 
> I know You also think the FC-31 can take ala plug&play most of the systems from the J-20 in order shorten its development cycle and here You believe the same but an aircraft and that ship is a system as a whole one ; it's not like playing LEGO. Consequently it has to be tested at first as a ship and later as a combat system alone and later in cooperation with other assets.
> 
> I would even say if it makes it first voyage - and not just getting wet feet - by April it would already be an achievement.
> 
> Sorry to say so, but You are dreaming again.
> 
> Deino


I hope you are wrong. It seems like 055 building pace is a record for major heavy tonnage warship. Instead of the so called July launched, it may be launched in near end of Jun. 

My estimation of April 2018 for first 055 cruiser to be commissioned is not that far off. PLAN urgently need this cruiser. They are building it four in ago. I think they may want to have 8 commission in service by 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

055x12, 128 VLS, 12300 tons, 32 knots max, 113MW, PAR 346B

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> I hope you are wrong. It seems like 055 building pace is a record for major heavy tonnage warship. Instead of the so called July launched, it may be launched in near end of Jun.
> 
> My estimation of April 2018 for first 055 cruiser to be commissioned is not that far off. PLAN urgently need this cruiser. They are building it four in ago. I think they may want to have 8 commission in service by 2020
> 
> View attachment 406359




To admit it is far off and even more far, far than You think. Bringing a ship into water (maybe indeed within the next days) and commissioning it within 9 months is plain impossible.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

The 13th Type 052D DDG “*Qiqihaer*” launched in Dalian on 26.06.2017

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

美不胜收

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Place Of Space

yusheng said:


> new Chinese observation boat; survey boat
> the other ones are:
> View attachment 406246
> View attachment 406247
> View attachment 406248
> View attachment 406249
> View attachment 406250
> View attachment 406251



Why I feel this ship looks very stupid?


----------



## cirr

Launch video

http://video.sina.com.cn/view/251339467.html

@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yusheng

Place Of Space said:


> Why I feel this ship looks very stupid?



yes, of course, 大智若愚，this ship has another name spy ship,so it looks more stupid, then more efficient.

and by the way, this ship was designed by US, called Chinese version "USNS Impeccable"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*FFG 539* "*Wuhu*"(the 25th Type 054A) inducted on 29.06.2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

A new sub launched today at WC. JN builds more 039Xs.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## rendong

25th type 054A FFG 539 WuHu芜湖

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Breaking news guys: Some new capability of 054A FFG which was never been known before,
"The VLS of 054A could launch 鱼8 long range anti-submarine torpedo as well"
054A上的垂发射鱼8正式披露











一国两制呀

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 帅的一匹

航母到香港了没？

Has our CBG arrived at Hong Kong?


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> 航母到香港了没？
> 
> Has our CBG arrived at Hong Kong?


I thought it will arrived at 7 July?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

english_man said:


> In general though, even at their slowest pace, the Chinese build Destroyers, seemingly at a quicker rate than their Western counterparts.................but by far the slowest are the Indians, who take a staggering 10 years to build their Destroyers.


ORP Ślązak for the navy of Poland is just a patrol boat and it took a grand total of fourteen years to be constructed from 2001 to 2015. In fact the ship is right now still being fitted out two years after it was launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

wanglaokan said:


> 航母到香港了没？
> 
> Has our CBG arrived at Hong Kong?





Beast said:


> I thought it will arrived at 7 July?


Not until the 7th, that what i saw in news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

S band and X band dual band AESA that allows multi engage more than 12 targets, it may even triple that amount.
S band for detection while X band for engagement. Tradition naval radar needs dedicate fire control and one sensor for one task but AESA will carry out multi task of surface and air engagement.

http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...-is-a-reality-check-for-the-us-and-its-allies

A very good article , althought still has some biased but a real reality wake-up for west. 


*The Type 055 is also another signal that China can no longer be viewed as a potential adversary living in a perpetual "catch-up mode" technologically speaking. The Chinese are increasingly doing things their own way and even tacking big independent technological risks, such as incorporating a dual-band radar into a picket ship before the US does. So the Chinese military, and the industry that supports it, still be copycats when it comes to defense concepts, but increasingly less so in terms of discreet hardware and integrated weapons systems themselves. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

* Chinese naval vessels (surface ships only) was launched in the first half in 2017 *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Penguin

ChineseToTheBone said:


> ORP Ślązak for the navy of Poland is just a patrol boat and it took a grand total of fourteen years to be constructed from 2001 to 2015. In fact the ship is right now still being fitted out two years after it was launched.


That's not fair to the builder: it is a Meko A100 (little brother to South African and Algeria A200) but not fully fitted out as corvette/light frigate as intended due to money problems. The only reason this ship still exists is that otherwise the 80% complete hull would have been left to rot. So, it was turned into an OPV rather than the more expensive corvette it was originally designed to be. The whole project was limited to 1 ship from 7 total. Due to government money problems, the yard didn't get work and went bankrupt. This says nothing about their ability to build quick had funding for the ships been forthcoming.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ORP_Ślązak_(2015)

Check out the second Neustrashimy class frigate's history.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neustrashimyy-class_frigate

777 _Yaroslav Mudry
laid down 1988
launched May 1991
commissioned 2009

That's 21 years (but not very representative of Russian yard).
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Penguin said:


> Due to government money problems, the yard didn't get work and went bankrupt. This says nothing about their ability to build quick had funding for the ships been forthcoming.


That only further illustrates how their government was unable to manage such a military construction project, which had been my point from the beginning as Poland very much shares that problem with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

ChineseToTheBone said:


> That only further illustrates how their government was unable to manage such a military construction project, which had been my point from the beginning as Poland very much shares that problem with India.


No, it just means that coming out of the Warsaw Pact / Comecon, they were in a very bad monetary, fiscal and economic position to begin with: the Polish commercial shipbuilding and repair industries had increasingly benefitted from work placed in its yards by the Soviet Union, only approximately 25 percent of Polands's shipbuilding output would reach purchasers in the West, compared with 50 percent to Soviet Bloc countries and 25 percent to Polish shippers. So, when CCCP went, pretty much half their business evaporated nearly overnight. And, they also got hit real bad by the 2008/9 crisis. The Polish shipbuilding industry collapsed in 2009, with employment will declining from 11,000 in the Gdansk, Szczecin and Gdynia yards in May 2009 to about half number the following year.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/europe/pl-shipbuilding.htm
http://www.polandatsea.com/polands-shipbuilding-industry-with-sales-of-eur-2-5-billion-in-2015/
http://www.transnav.eu/files/Fall+and+Rise+of+Polish+Shipbuilding+Industry,638.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Penguin said:


> The Polish shipbuilding industry collapsed in 2009, with employment will declining from 11,000 in the Gdansk, Szczecin and Gdynia yards in May 2009 to about half number the following year.


To be fair, most countries got hit quite badly from the Great Recession. Even shipbuilders in the far east were heavily impacted by reduced demand in those years. More critical sectors within the country should have been controlled more effectively no matter the economic situation, with the military industry being one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

ChineseToTheBone said:


> More critical sectors within the country should have been controlled more effectively no matter the economic situation, with the military industry being one.


But can you blame that on the shipbuilding companies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

Penguin said:


> But can you blame that on the shipbuilding companies?


I was actually not the one who brought that up here, as I believe you were. My comments on this entire page have all been targeting another matter, which has been the government and their mismanagement.


----------



## Penguin

ChineseToTheBone said:


> I was actually not the one who brought that up here, as I believe you were. My comments on this entire page have all been targeting another matter, which has been the government and their mismanagement.


There are those who believe that any government involvement automatically leads to mismanagement ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Penguin

What's under the wing of #122? It is clearly not either of the two types of AAMs carried by #116 and #119.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Penguin said:


> What's under the wing of #122? It is clearly not either of the two types of AAMs carried by #116 and #119.




That's clearly an YJ-83K AShM.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881832532651716608

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Deino said:


> That's clearly an YJ-83K AShM.


Clearly ;-)

I thought already it was an antiship missile. Thx for 'clear'-ing that up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

not real one, just a flight training bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Penguin

Interesting how small these look on J-15. It's just a big plane.

JF-17 by comparison

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

Clear picture of Yu8 torpedo carrier missile launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Penguin

Interesting. So, that may imply the standard loadout of a Type 054A on a typical mission is < 32 HQ16. How many Yu8 torpedo carrier missile normally carried?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Still looking for a home for this?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pyr0test

*The Chinese Defense Ministry announced Tuesday the official opening of a naval logistics center of the Chinese People's Liberation Army in Djibouti on the Horn of Africa.*
BEIJING (Sputnik) — The ceremony of Chinese sailors embarking to the base in Djibouti was held in the Chinese southeastern city of Zhanjiang in Guangdong province, according to the website of the defense ministry. Around 10,000 personnel will reportedly be deployed in the center.





© PHOTO: CHAIRMAN OF THE JOINT CHIEFS OF STAFF
China Deploys Submarine, Spy Ship in Indian Ocean Ahead of Major Naval Exercise


In February, 2016, China announced it was building a logistical facility in Djibouti. The naval logistics center was expected to provide Chinese patrol boats in the Gulf of Aden and other areas, to serve as refuel and restock site for Chinese vessels as well as to provide recreation facilities to sailors, according to the Chinese Defense Ministry spokesman Wu Qian.

Djibouti borders on Somalia and is located on the Horn of Africa, plagued by piracy. China has been actively participating in anti-piracy measures in the region, with reported 16,000 sailors and 1,300 marines serving in the Gulf of Aden between 2008 and 2015.
https://sputniknews.com/military/201707111055440843-china-djibouti-naval-base/

First pearl has been strung

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

999 and 868 sending supplies and Chinese Marines to Djibouti PLAN logistic base, in support of anti-piracy deployment off Somali.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> 999 and 868 sending supplies and Chinese Marines to Djibouti PLAN logistic base, in support of anti-piracy deployment off Somali.
> 
> View attachment 410559
> View attachment 410560
> View attachment 410561
> View attachment 410563


China first overseas naval base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Next base will be Gwadar, if India touches our oil, we will screw up Indian oil from Saudi and gas from Qatar. Another base in Myanmar or Bangladesh will keep the Andaman base in check. Sri Lanka will be the checkmate move.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Type 901 #1 and #2







PLAN 89 "companion" to CV-17

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

FFG 520 “*Hanzhong*” commissioned on 11.07.2017

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

What the heck is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> What the heck is this?



Which shipyard?


----------



## cirr

055, 055, Dalian

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> What the heck is this?




At least a hint what it could be ???


----------



## monitor

Just found this in CDF interesting so could not wait to share with PDF .

The first chinese nuclear sub become the butt of the joke because they are so noisy.But few people know the story behind this sub. Now the story of this sub is out of the bag .Even though the sub itself is retired,the man behind the sub surprisingly still alive and healthy at ripe age of 93.
Yup he is still working but due to advance age his work is limited
This submarine is real achievement for China without it there is no Chinese nuclear sub!



 
I am at awe at his life story like so many of his generation Huang Xuhua saw first hand see the destruction of China and how helpless china was, He resolved to help built China a strong navy and devoted his life to it sacrificing his personal life for the cause,Here is his story as told to Chutian metropolitan daily. unbelievable!

At young age of 34 he was tasked with building nuclear sub. Though he doesn't have a clue how to built nuclear sub. He did work on imitating and RE soviet diesel sub but nuclear sub is a whole different kettle. The worst part nobody ever see a real nuclear submarine. They scrutinize the open publication but they can find nothing of valuable.

The breakthrough come when someone from US brought them a toy submarine which they studied to death and from it get inspiration how to put together a nuclear sub. And for the calculation since they don't have computer they use ABACUS!

*I told this story before but nobody believe me. Now from the horses mouth himself. Xiinhui @CDF first posted this story I do google translation and clean up the grammar a bit*

China's nuclear submarine father the year with the calculation of submarine data Chutian Metropolis Daily 2017/07/10 09:40:10 original title:
*Unknown for 30 years of research and development of the country, the father of China's nuclear submarine submarine life motto "If anyone asked us How to evaluate this life, we will say that this life is not wasted. Our life is dedicated to the country, to the nuclear submarine business. We have no regrets! "-*

China's first generation of nuclear submarine chief architect, Chinese Academy of Engineering Huang Xuhua City News reporter Chen Ling ink internship party Min Song Yuqi Wu Yangyang photography: Chutian Metropolis Daily reporter Xiao Hao in Qingdao Navy Museum pier, parked China's first nuclear submarine.

Last year on October 15, after cruising over 40 years,she enter retirement. But its chief designer, still in the "service" among. July 4 morning, in China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation, a research institute,

Chutian Metropolis Daily reporter saw Huang Xuhua. He is the first generation of China's nuclear submarine chief architect, Chinese Academy of Engineering, known as "the father of China's nuclear submarines." The physical condition only allowed him to work for half a day, Huang Xuhua feel that time is not enough. Every day at 8:30 am will appear in the office on time, finishing over the past few decades accumulated information. This "Zhiguo Dragon Palace" life "crazy", to their own research results left to the next generation.

93-year-old Huang Xuhua, wearing a sports bracelet, his thinking is still clear with amazing memory. Listen to his story, just like watching a biography movie. For the development of the country's heavy equipment, he was unknown for 30 years. His life, like the deep sea of nuclear submarines, seemingly obscure, but these are shocking forces. ◆
Huang Xuhua academician told this reporter that he has never seen a nuclear submarine. He was 34 years old when he became the chief designer in 1954,

At that itme the world's first nuclear submarine - the United States "Nautilus" undergo its first trial. In 1957, the Soviet Union's first nuclear submarine was launched in thewater.
In 1958, China launched the development of missile nuclear submarines. Graduated from the Shanghai Jiaotong University Shipbuilding Department of Huang Xuhua, has been involved in imitation of conventional Soviet submarine.He was selected to participate in the study. Shortly afterwards, the Soviet Union announced the withdrawal of aid experts. Chairman Mao said to Huang Xuhua and other older scientific research workers in an upsurge of emotion: "nuclear submarines, Even if take ten thousand years it has to be made "

Ten thousand years too long, seize the day and night.
Less than a month, Huang Xuhua and technical staff from all over the country,were brought together to pool their their barren hills of idea.
"China's nuclear submarine is completely started from scratch." Huang Xuhua recalled: "The biggest difficulty is not talent.If our researchers have seen what a nuclear submarine looks like, it may greatly shorten the development process."

At that time, the world's most advanced nuclear submarine Type is a drop type, because the friction resistance is small, underwater mobility and stability is good. The United States in the development of carefully selected three steps. We are also in three steps, or compress three steps in one step?

Development team had a heated debate. 34-year-old chief architect Huang Xuhua decided to choose the latter, "time is pressing, we can only detour." Without hesitation, Huang Xuhua led us through a large number of calculations and repeated demonstration, only three months to put forward five Type of boat program, and then rush headlong into the Shanghai Jiaotong University laboratory.

This is just the beginning. Nuclear submarine technology complex, involving numerous supporting systems and thousands of equipment, of which the most critical is the nuclear power plant, underwater communications, launchers and other seven major technologies.

"We have no choice but to groan forward and step forward, we just have unshakable determination!" He said. Abacus is the main computing tool made of indigenous law "Long March 1" Huang Xuhua still treasure a "forward" brand abacus. In the absence of modern means of calculation of the era, this abacus had accompanied him spending countless days and nights.

"The development of nuclear submarine many of the key data, coming out from the abacus ." Huang Xuhua said, in order to ensure the accuracy of the data, he and his colleagues often grouped the same set of data over and over, and regroup the different results and then re-count until the results are consistent. To crunch the data, "crackling" of the abacus sound is often hear all night.

China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation chief technical expert Zhang Jinlan, who in 1988 followed Huang Xuhua to participate in nuclear submarine deep diving test. *He is still incredulous that he use the abacus to calculate the nuclear submarine design: "This is not a simple addition and subtraction multiplication and division, but to use the trigonometric function, logarithm and other complex and difficult formula and model." But in the poor condition at the time, Huang Xuhua And colleagues are using this simple approach, to solve a number of cutting-edge technical problems.*
They are like a needle in haystack, trying to collect the nuclear submarine technical article in the foreign news reports
.
*None of us has seen a real nuclear submarine, not sure how to design a reliable submarine. By chance, someone from abroad get back two US "Washington" nuclear submarine toy model. Huang Xuhua said it is like finding a treasure: "We dismantled and re assembled again and again, and the design of submarine is basically come into being . We are happy!*

August 1, 1974, the nuclear submarine was named "Long March 1", officially inducted into the naval battle ssquadron. At this point, China has become the fifth country with nuclear submarines. Three unforgettable tears sum up his life loyalty to his country's back in the past 93 years,

Huang Xuhua said that he had shed tears 3 times that he can't forget. The first time in April 1988, China's first nuclear submarine deep diving test. All the participants understand that this test is very important and very dangerous. The late 70s of last century, the United States, "long tail shark" is submerged in the deep dive test, the boat more than 160 people were buried in the sea. 

Before the start of the trial, the atmosphere of the staff quarters was dignified. They have to write a will to their family, and sing song "blood style": "Maybe this is my farewell and I will not come back ... ..." In order to encourage everyone, 64-year-old Huang Xuhua decided to join in with crew in the water. Submarine more submarine dive deeper, he command , "In fact, in our heart there is high degree of tension." When the experiment is successful, the world's first personally involved in nuclear submarine deep diving test, the chief designer, was excited with face running in tears. 

From 1957 to 1986, Huang Xuhua anonymously developed nuclear submarines, for 30 years he failed to meet with their parents, The only contact is . A mailbox number. In 1987, a Shanghai magazine published a report on Huang Xuhua work, he sent a copy of the mother.his 

Mother read the story over and over again, ansn the whole family cried,he said: "Later, when the sister told him this matter, Huang Xuhua once again in tears." In 1988, Huang Xuhua back to hos home in Guangdong , his mother was 93 years old. "I left home for 30 years, my family only know my mailbox in Beijing. Father seriously ill, I can not go back; he died, I can not go back ... ..." In the father's grave, Huang Xuhua shed tears for the third time. For the sake of National mission Huang Xuhua lost a lot of family happiness. 

Shortly after his marriage, he and his wife were 6 years, he and the three daughters is also more away from the more. His eldest daughter Huang Yan Ni, follow the father's family feelings and life trajectory, but also to join the cause of China's nuclear submarine development.
Witnessing the destruction of the country he abandon the the original plan to become a doctor and embarked on the country shipbuilding road as Huang Xuhua grew up , 

He seems destined to the sea life. In 1924, Huang Xuhua was born in Guangdong Shanwei. "My original ambition is the same as my parents to learn medicine, the results of the Japanese bombing let me change the original intention." After the outbreak of the war, Huang Xuhua had to turn Shaoguan, Guilin, Chongqing and other places for school. Seeing all displaced people, the country destruction, juvenile Huang Xuhua began to think: the motherland so big, why there is not even a quiet place to read? "In 1945.

Huang Xuhua was given the award then China's highest institutions - the central government of the country, , The University of Aeronautics and Astronautics is eligible for the first commeration of the National Jiaotong University (Shanghai Jiaotong University), known as the "Oriental MIT (MIT)". 

On April 8, 2016, 120th anniversary of the founding, the Shanghai Jiaotong University official microblogging forwarded a photo: celebrating the life achievement of , 92-year-old veteran Huang Xuhua, raised from his chair, stand up to make the speech. "If anyone asked us how to evaluate this life, we will say that this life is not wasted." 

*Our life is dedicated to the country, to the nuclear submarine business. We have no life of our own in this life. regret!"*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> At least a hint what it could be ???


Check photo posted by cirr on post #1642, at the left hand side near bottom of the photo. It is module blocks for type 055.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

lcloo said:


> Check photo posted by cirr on post #1642, at the left hand side near bottom of the photo. It is module blocks for type 055.



well spotted.....but the question still remains....assuming it is a module of an 055, what part of the ship could it be.....its very wide, maybe lower part of the superstructure perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

DDG 154 “*Xiamen*“ commissioned in secrecy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## english_man

cirr said:


> DDG 154 “*Xiamen*“ commissioned in secrecy
> 
> View attachment 412405
> [/QUOT
> 
> Chinese Wiki page on the 052D now has an entry that the "Xiamen" "154", was commissioned on June 8th, and there is a link of this to the cjdby site. Mind you, I didn't see any photos of a commissioning ceremony. Anyway it does look like 154 is active in the Chinese Navy, but why was the event so low key, with no news of the commissioning ceremony????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Deino

Maybe a stupid question and not entirely correct here, but does the PLAN also "Coat of Arms" emblem similar to other Navies ??

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unite..._the_United_States_Department_of_the_Navy.svg


----------



## cirr

6000-ton search-and-rescue tugboat(Pennant Number 739) commissioned on 20.07.2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Glass



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kristisipe

monitor said:


> Just found this in CDF interesting so could not wait to share with PDF .
> 
> The first chinese nuclear sub become the butt of the joke because they are so noisy.But few people know the story behind this sub. Now the story of this sub is out of the bag .Even though the sub itself is retired,the man behind the sub surprisingly still alive and healthy at ripe age of 93.
> Yup he is still working but due to advance age his work is limited
> This submarine is real achievement for China without it there is no Chinese nuclear sub!
> 
> I am at awe at his life story like so many of his generation Huang Xuhua saw first hand see the destruction of China and how helpless china was, He resolved to help built China a strong navy and devoted his life to it sacrificing his personal life for the cause,Here is his story as told to Chutian metropolitan daily. unbelievable!
> 
> At young age of 34 he was tasked with building nuclear sub. Though he doesn't have a clue how to built nuclear sub. He did work on imitating and RE soviet diesel sub but nuclear sub is a whole different kettle. The worst part nobody ever see a real nuclear submarine. They scrutinize the open publication but they can find nothing of valuable.
> 
> The breakthrough come when someone from US brought them a toy submarine which they studied to death and from it get inspiration how to put together a nuclear sub. And for the calculation since they don't have computer they use ABACUS!
> 
> *I told this story before but nobody believe me. Now from the horses mouth himself. Xiinhui @CDF first posted this story I do google translation and clean up the grammar a bit*
> 
> China's nuclear submarine father the year with the calculation of submarine data Chutian Metropolis Daily 2017/07/10 09:40:10 original title:
> *Unknown for 30 years of research and development of the country, the father of China's nuclear submarine submarine life motto "If anyone asked us How to evaluate this life, we will say that this life is not wasted. Our life is dedicated to the country, to the nuclear submarine business. We have no regrets! "-*
> 
> China's first generation of nuclear submarine chief architect, Chinese Academy of Engineering Huang Xuhua City News reporter Chen Ling ink internship party Min Song Yuqi Wu Yangyang photography: Chutian Metropolis Daily reporter Xiao Hao in Qingdao Navy Museum pier, parked China's first nuclear submarine.
> 
> Last year on October 15, after cruising over 40 years,she enter retirement. But its chief designer, still in the "service" among. July 4 morning, in China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation, a research institute,
> 
> Chutian Metropolis Daily reporter saw Huang Xuhua. He is the first generation of China's nuclear submarine chief architect, Chinese Academy of Engineering, known as "the father of China's nuclear submarines." The physical condition only allowed him to work for half a day, Huang Xuhua feel that time is not enough. Every day at 8:30 am will appear in the office on time, finishing over the past few decades accumulated information. This "Zhiguo Dragon Palace" life "crazy", to their own research results left to the next generation.
> 
> 93-year-old Huang Xuhua, wearing a sports bracelet, his thinking is still clear with amazing memory. Listen to his story, just like watching a biography movie. For the development of the country's heavy equipment, he was unknown for 30 years. His life, like the deep sea of nuclear submarines, seemingly obscure, but these are shocking forces. ◆
> Huang Xuhua academician told this reporter that he has never seen a nuclear submarine. He was 34 years old when he became the chief designer in 1954,
> 
> At that itme the world's first nuclear submarine - the United States "Nautilus" undergo its first trial. In 1957, the Soviet Union's first nuclear submarine was launched in thewater.
> In 1958, China launched the development of missile nuclear submarines. Graduated from the Shanghai Jiaotong University Shipbuilding Department of Huang Xuhua, has been involved in imitation of conventional Soviet submarine.He was selected to participate in the study. Shortly afterwards, the Soviet Union announced the withdrawal of aid experts. Chairman Mao said to Huang Xuhua and other older scientific research workers in an upsurge of emotion: "nuclear submarines, Even if take ten thousand years it has to be made "
> 
> Ten thousand years too long, seize the day and night.
> Less than a month, Huang Xuhua and technical staff from all over the country,were brought together to pool their their barren hills of idea.
> "China's nuclear submarine is completely started from scratch." Huang Xuhua recalled: "The biggest difficulty is not talent.If our researchers have seen what a nuclear submarine looks like, it may greatly shorten the development process."
> 
> At that time, the world's most advanced nuclear submarine Type is a drop type, because the friction resistance is small, underwater mobility and stability is good. The United States in the development of carefully selected three steps. We are also in three steps, or compress three steps in one step?
> 
> Development team had a heated debate. 34-year-old chief architect Huang Xuhua decided to choose the latter, "time is pressing, we can only detour." Without hesitation, Huang Xuhua led us through a large number of calculations and repeated demonstration, only three months to put forward five Type of boat program, and then rush headlong into the Shanghai Jiaotong University laboratory.
> 
> This is just the beginning. Nuclear submarine technology complex, involving numerous supporting systems and thousands of equipment, of which the most critical is the nuclear power plant, underwater communications, launchers and other seven major technologies.
> 
> "We have no choice but to groan forward and step forward, we just have unshakable determination!" He said. Abacus is the main computing tool made of indigenous law "Long March 1" Huang Xuhua still treasure a "forward" brand abacus. In the absence of modern means of calculation of the era, this abacus had accompanied him spending countless days and nights.
> 
> "The development of nuclear submarine many of the key data, coming out from the abacus ." Huang Xuhua said, in order to ensure the accuracy of the data, he and his colleagues often grouped the same set of data over and over, and regroup the different results and then re-count until the results are consistent. To crunch the data, "crackling" of the abacus sound is often hear all night.
> 
> China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation chief technical expert Zhang Jinlan, who in 1988 followed Huang Xuhua to participate in nuclear submarine deep diving test. *He is still incredulous that he use the abacus to calculate the nuclear submarine design: "This is not a simple addition and subtraction multiplication and division, but to use the trigonometric function, logarithm and other complex and difficult formula and model." But in the poor condition at the time, Huang Xuhua And colleagues are using this simple approach, to solve a number of cutting-edge technical problems.*
> They are like a needle in haystack, trying to collect the nuclear submarine technical article in the foreign news reports
> .
> *None of us has seen a real nuclear submarine, not sure how to design a reliable submarine. By chance, someone from abroad get back two US "Washington" nuclear submarine toy model. Huang Xuhua said it is like finding a treasure: "We dismantled and re assembled again and again, and the design of submarine is basically come into being . We are happy!*
> 
> August 1, 1974, the nuclear submarine was named "Long March 1", officially inducted into the naval battle ssquadron. At this point, China has become the fifth country with nuclear submarines. Three unforgettable tears sum up his life loyalty to his country's back in the past 93 years,
> 
> Huang Xuhua said that he had shed tears 3 times that he can't forget. The first time in April 1988, China's first nuclear submarine deep diving test. All the participants understand that this test is very important and very dangerous. The late 70s of last century, the United States, "long tail shark" is submerged in the deep dive test, the boat more than 160 people were buried in the sea.
> 
> Before the start of the trial, the atmosphere of the staff quarters was dignified. They have to write a will to their family, and sing song "blood style": "Maybe this is my farewell and I will not come back ... ..." In order to encourage everyone, 64-year-old Huang Xuhua decided to join in with crew in the water. Submarine more submarine dive deeper, he command , "In fact, in our heart there is high degree of tension." When the experiment is successful, the world's first personally involved in nuclear submarine deep diving test, the chief designer, was excited with face running in tears.
> 
> From 1957 to 1986, Huang Xuhua anonymously developed nuclear submarines, for 30 years he failed to meet with their parents, The only contact is . A mailbox number. In 1987, a Shanghai magazine published a report on Huang Xuhua work, he sent a copy of the mother.his
> 
> Mother read the story over and over again, ansn the whole family cried,he said: "Later, when the sister told him this matter, Huang Xuhua once again in tears." In 1988, Huang Xuhua back to hos home in Guangdong , his mother was 93 years old. "I left home for 30 years, my family only know my mailbox in Beijing. Father seriously ill, I can not go back; he died, I can not go back ... ..." In the father's grave, Huang Xuhua shed tears for the third time. For the sake of National mission Huang Xuhua lost a lot of family happiness.
> 
> Shortly after his marriage, he and his wife were 6 years, he and the three daughters is also more away from the more. His eldest daughter Huang Yan Ni, follow the father's family feelings and life trajectory, but also to join the cause of China's nuclear submarine development.
> Witnessing the destruction of the country he abandon the the original plan to become a doctor and embarked on the country shipbuilding road as Huang Xuhua grew up ,
> 
> He seems destined to the sea life. In 1924, Huang Xuhua was born in Guangdong Shanwei. "My original ambition is the same as my parents to learn medicine, the results of the Japanese bombing let me change the original intention." After the outbreak of the war, Huang Xuhua had to turn Shaoguan, Guilin, Chongqing and other places for school. Seeing all displaced people, the country destruction, juvenile Huang Xuhua began to think: the motherland so big, why there is not even a quiet place to read? "In 1945.
> 
> Huang Xuhua was given the award then China's highest institutions - the central government of the country, , The University of Aeronautics and Astronautics is eligible for the first commeration of the National Jiaotong University (Shanghai Jiaotong University), known as the "Oriental MIT (MIT)".
> 
> On April 8, 2016, 120th anniversary of the founding, the Shanghai Jiaotong University official microblogging forwarded a photo: celebrating the life achievement of , 92-year-old veteran Huang Xuhua, raised from his chair, stand up to make the speech. "If anyone asked us how to evaluate this life, we will say that this life is not wasted."
> 
> *Our life is dedicated to the country, to the nuclear submarine business. We have no life of our own in this life. regret!"*


A true Chinese hero, who dedicates his life to his country and country men, unlike the finger pointing whining moaning b1tching loudmouth cowards that we've seen on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Genesis

Deino said:


> Maybe a stupid question and not entirely correct here, but does the PLAN also "Coat of Arms" emblem similar to other Navies ??
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unite..._the_United_States_Department_of_the_Navy.svg


coin not included.






http://www.baidu.com/s?ie=utf-8&f=8...045&rsv_sug3=14&rsv_sug1=5&rsv_sug7=100&bs=海军


in case you want to use another image for something. ton of choices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Latest news on 173 Changsha, remember East Pendulum claimed there were rumors it was floating in IOR due to engine falilure. He now claims new info that the ship was recalled back for disciplinary action, seems like the commander had some discipline issues. Btw, I found out his so called source, TW media. 



> According to the Up Media newspaper quoting a source from the Taiwanese army (?) , Destroyer 173 _Changsha_ was on June 18 from China for the Baltic Sea. But for some unknown reason the ship would never have left the South China Sea and would have turned back towards the Fiery Cross reef to return to the Zhejiang naval base, Vessel is affected, by sailing at a speed of "22 knots".
> 
> This speed of the ship thus seems to rule out any serious damage to the propulsion system as claimed by another Chinese source, quoted in our article of 8 July.
> 
> The same Taiwanese source assumes that this early return would be linked to the disciplinary investigations that are currently underway in the Chinese army, and that one or more Chinese destroyer or flotilla officials would be involved, forcing the Chinese navy To repatriate the whole ship and have it replaced by another of the same class.



http://www.eastpendulum.com/histoire-destroyer-173-changsha

Use google translate. Most Indians were jumping in joy  and a few international outlets quoted the same East Pendulum 'news'.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

Latest news on 173 Changsha, remember East Pendulum claimed there were rumors it was floating in IOR due to engine falilure. He now claims new info that the ship was recalled back for disciplinary action, seems like the commander had some discipline issues. Btw, I found out his so called source, TW media. 



> According to the Up Media newspaper quoting a source from the Taiwanese army (?) , Destroyer 173 _Changsha_ was on June 18 from China for the Baltic Sea. But for some unknown reason the ship would never have left the South China Sea and would have turned back towards the Fiery Cross reef to return to the Zhejiang naval base, Vessel is affected, by sailing at a speed of "22 knots".
> 
> This speed of the ship thus seems to rule out any serious damage to the propulsion system as claimed by another Chinese source, quoted in our article of 8 July.
> 
> The same Taiwanese source assumes that this early return would be linked to the disciplinary investigations that are currently underway in the Chinese army, and that one or more Chinese destroyer or flotilla officials would be involved, forcing the Chinese navy To repatriate the whole ship and have it replaced by another of the same class.



http://www.eastpendulum.com/histoire-destroyer-173-changsha

Use google translate. Most Indians were jumping in joy  and a few international outlets quoted the same East Pendulum 'news'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Deployment of PLAN ships today. E&OE (Australia-US Naval exercise).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kristisipe

lcloo said:


> Deployment of PLAN ships today. E&OE (Australia-US Naval exercise).
> 
> View attachment 413340


Very good. China needs not seek confrontations but it needs to throw its weight around every chance it gets so these self righteous BS countries feel China's presence and power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

lcloo said:


> Deployment of PLAN ships today. E&OE (Australia-US Naval exercise).
> 
> View attachment 413340



No Pacific island base- how to maintain permanent PLAN presence in the eastern Pacific?

US has Guam and numerous others- not fair China doesnt have any.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

eldarlmari said:


> No Pacific island base- how to maintain permanent PLAN presence in the eastern Pacific?
> 
> US has Guam and numerous others- not fair China doesnt have any.


The solution would be mega size sea-going mobile base in international water moving slowing along East Pacific(obviously this would be a target in war time, but in peace time no one can touch it).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

INTERESTING

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> INTERESTING
> 
> View attachment 413871


Never seen this hull design before....


----------



## terranMarine

cirr said:


> INTERESTING
> 
> View attachment 413871



JL-3?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

terranMarine said:


> JL-3?



Most likely, since the JL-3 is a bigger missile, and the Type 096 is also coming soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Type 056 #43 launched at HD on 26.07.2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Type 056 #43 launched at HD on 26.07.2017
> 
> View attachment 414145


Damn China is making ships like cookies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

terranMarine said:


> JL-3?



Something that's capable of wiping India off the surface of this planet in no time. 



Han Warrior said:


> Damn China is making ships like cookies.



Merely the beginning of a 20-year-long naval buildup.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> Something that's capable of wiping India off the surface of this planet in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> Merely the beginning of a 20-year-long naval buildup.



The JL-3 is not reserved for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Something that's capable of wiping India off the surface of this planet in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> Merely the beginning of a 20-year-long naval buildup.


I foresee alot of the ships built in the 80s to early 90s will be retired, the ships in hte late 90s till early 2000s will be upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*052D+*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> *052D+*
> 
> View attachment 414163



What's the difference between the 052D+ and the 052D?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A sneak peek into the future

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

cirr said:


> A sneak peek into the future


The future needs to include stealth-shaped nozzles on the J-20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ZeEa5KPul said:


> The future needs to include stealth-shaped nozzles on the J-20.



I think the definitive version of the WS-15 will have this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Fitting-out of DDG 157 "*Nanning*" in good progress

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Type 901 AOE 1# with pennant number 965 on the threshhold of induction

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese PLA’s new support base in Djibouti officially launched*
(CNTV) 16:09, August 01, 2017




China’s People's Liberation Army (PLA) on Tuesday held a ceremony in Djibouti to launch its new logistics support base in the east African country.

The ceremony was held to mark the 90th anniversary of the founding of the PLA. Five Chinese formations and Djibouti’s Three Services Honor Guard took part in the event.

Established on July 11, the base was built to assist in humanitarian and peacekeeping efforts in Africa and west Asia. It’s also able to engage in rescue missions and naval exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

JL-3 








cirr said:


> 6000-ton search-and-rescue tugboat(Pennant Number 739) commissioned on 20.07.2017
> 
> View attachment 412971



Another search and rescue tugboat, this time for the SEF

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

terranMarine said:


> JL3 destination NEW DELHI


We have a no first use policy and we are not some low level country threatening to use nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Han Warrior said:


> We have a no first use policy and we are not some low level country threatening to use nukes.


Nobody said it was first use, it's a possible response to an Indian nuclear first strike. The Hindus have been saying they can nuke us if we start a war, well i have the perfect location for JL-3 as retaliation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

terranMarine said:


> Nobody said it was first use, it's a possible response to an Indian nuclear first strike. The Hindus have been saying they can nuke us if we start a war, well i have the perfect location for JL-3 as retaliation


Be confident, our nukes are more advanced. We have no need to use nukes until they strike first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Brainsucker

Han Warrior said:


> Be confident, our nukes are more advanced. We have no need to use nukes until they strike first.



Wrong tactic. You shouldn't wait until they shoot their nuke. Just bomb their nuke facility, and they will shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

Does anyone have a clearer and larger image of the PLAN's emblem (shoulder patch) ??


----------



## cirr

New type of aircraft(blurred image) on CV-16

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> New type of aircraft(blurred image) on CV-16




Why do You think it is a new type of aircraft ! Even if indeed blurred I think it is most likely again one of the far-from accurate handling mock-ups we've already seen. However I'm eager to be surprised....


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> New type of aircraft(blurred image) on CV-16



Are you inferring that from the fact that it has been blurred out? J-15B perhaps?


----------



## cirr

Interesting, very interesting:

http://www.cssc.net.cn/component_news/news_detail.php?id=26065

If you can read between the lines. 

Also 054B






IPS and 5000-ton displacement

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

So 054b is under construction?


----------



## JSCh

From weibo, said to be 054b

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rcrmj

only few hunderd tons more than 054A, not much changes on its "obvious" parts````but the propulsion and power management system is worth noting!

if it really reaches 5000 t, then the designation would be 057 not 054B``````

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> Interesting, very interesting:
> 
> http://www.cssc.net.cn/component_news/news_detail.php?id=26065
> 
> If you can read between the lines.



Looks like a full-scale test facility has been built for Type 003 CV's nuclear reactor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

cirr said:


> Looks like a full-scale test facility has been built for Type 003 CV's nuclear reactor



Yes, the 703 Institute usually provided the ship propulsion for the CSSC's JNCX, but it also provided the nuclear propulsion for the BSHIC's nuclear submarines.

So it is not surprising that they are also the main provider of the nuclear propulsion for the Type 003 CVN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

cirr said:


> Looks like a full-scale test facility has been built for Type 003 CV's nuclear reactor


Oh my goodness! Oh, it's on now!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

JSCh said:


> From weibo, said to be 054b
> View attachment 418277



I'm curious, what's the need of new frigate, when China has the capability to expand the number of 052D and 055 instead? Look at the picture, even with all new technologies that they put into it, 052D and 055 will always better than this ship.

It's different if they want to refit the 054 and 054A, which is already obsolete in today Chinese standard of Destroyer technology. But, what make that ship in the picture better than the current 054A?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Han Warrior said:


> Be confident, our nukes are more advanced. We have no need to use nukes until they strike first.


In a fist fight it's advantage to the one who strike first. A nuke strike against new Deli is perfect one punch KO. remember you get KO'ed because you didn't see it coming, not the power behind the punch.



Brainsucker said:


> Wrong tactic. You shouldn't wait until they shoot their nuke. Just bomb their nuke facility, and they will shut up.


Exactly. If India struck China with nuclear strike first, it could potentially knock out China's ability for a retaliation strike. US have thought about striking China first with nukes to limit second retaliatory strike from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Jlaw said:


> In a fist fight it's advantage to the one who strike first. A nuke strike against new Deli is perfect one punch KO. remember you get KO'ed because you didn't see it coming, not the power behind the punch.
> 
> 
> Exactly. If India struck China with nuclear strike first, it could potentially knock out China's ability for a retaliation strike. US have thought about striking China first with nukes to limit second retaliatory strike from China.



China would retaliate before the nuclear warheads have landed on China's soil.

BTW, forget about India's puny firecrackers, even the US doesn't have the confidence to disarm China's nuclear arsenal. With the 5000 KM underground great wall, China's nuclear retaliation with the rocket force is several folds that of the naval deterrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

JSCh said:


> From weibo, said to be 054b
> View attachment 418277


。。。 Just right now China Navy already own *30+ type056 corvettes, 24x type054A FFGs, 6x type052C DDGs, 14x type052D DDGs(including building in shipyard), 1x type055 DDG and 1x CV16 A.C *... if China plan to build some new type054B FFGs and continue building type052D and type055 DDGs, It doesn't take a long time PLAN modern surface warships (above corvette) can reach 60x as same as current U.S Navy, even more ... at that time many U.S warships (built in 1990s & 2000 early) will retire.

Such achievement is unimaginable before 15 years ago.
@jhungary @*gambit*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

Brainsucker said:


> I'm curious, what's the need of new frigate, when China has the capability to expand the number of 052D and 055 instead? Look at the picture, even with all new technologies that they put into it, 052D and 055 will always better than this ship.
> 
> It's different if they want to refit the 054 and 054A, which is already obsolete in today Chinese standard of Destroyer technology. But, what make that ship in the picture better than the current 054A?


Big shrimp say the 054b has integrated electric propulsion.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*China's homemade diesel engine for naval vessels undergoes testing*

2017-08-16 09:24

Global Times _Editor: Gu Liping





_

China's independently produced diesel engine prototype with high power was put into test on Friday, which marks a big breakthrough in the research and development of homemade engines and will meet the demand of diesel-powered large and medium-sized naval vessels.

The new generation of high-power diesel engine for naval vessels was independently developed by China Shipbuilding Industry Corp (CSIC), read an article posted on the CSIC WeChat account on Monday.

The article said that the new-generation high-power and high-speed diesel engine was totally domestically made, which has reached the global advanced standards and will meet the urgent demands of large and medium-sized naval vessels. The specific name and type of the diesel engine is yet to be revealed.

Currently, most of the Chinese military ships adopt the 16PA6 V-280 STC diesel engine, which was made by a French diesel engine manufacturer named SEMT Pielstick, with a power of 5,180 kilowatts, news portal guancha.cn reported, saying that the Pielstick diesel engines are popular because of their fuel efficiency, high power and reliability.

Song Zhongping, a military expert who served in the People's Liberation Army Rocket Force, said that the engine test would help improve independent production capacity and save costs in ship building.

"China previously used diesel engines made by foreign countries. The high-power diesel engine is a signal of China's improving creativity and independent R&D ability, which meanwhile will help save costs for military ships and guarantee dynamic power supply in an independent way," said Song.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/08-16/269515.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rcrmj

JSCh said:


> Big shrimp say the 054b has integrated electric propulsion.


yes, generation ahead of what on Type 45`````!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China's homemade diesel engine for naval vessels undergoes testing *
By Qu Qiuyan Source:Global Times Published: 2017/8/15 21:33:40

China's independently produced diesel engine prototype with high power was put into test on Friday, which marks a big breakthrough in the research and development of homemade engines and will meet the demand of diesel-powered large and medium-sized naval vessels.

The new generation of high-power diesel engine for naval vessels was independently developed by China Shipbuilding Industry Corp (CSIC), read an article posted on the CSIC WeChat account on Monday.

The article said that the new-generation high-power and high-speed diesel engine was totally domestically made, which has reached the global advanced standards and will meet the urgent demands of large and medium-sized naval vessels. The specific name and type of the diesel engine is yet to be revealed.

Currently, most of the Chinese military ships adopt the 16PA6 V-280 STC diesel engine, which was made by a French diesel engine manufacturer named SEMT Pielstick, with a power of 5,180 kilowatts, news portal guancha.cn reported, saying that the Pielstick diesel engines are popular because of their fuel efficiency, high power and reliability.

Song Zhongping, a military expert who served in the People's Liberation Army Rocket Force, said that the engine test would help improve independent production capacity and save costs in ship building.

"China previously used diesel engines made by foreign countries. The high-power diesel engine is a signal of China's improving creativity and independent R&D ability, which meanwhile will help save costs for military ships and guarantee dynamic power supply in an independent way," said Song.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IblinI

rcrmj said:


> yes, generation ahead of what on Type 45`````!


Just in a year or two, we will see the face palm on those who does not believed in Ma's achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rcrmj

YuChen said:


> Just in a year or two, we will see the face palm on those who does not believed in Ma's achievement.


you cant blame them, there are much things even for fans like us dont have a clue, besides foreigners are generally quite ignorant of our technological capability + prejudice so I dont take their funny comments and opinion seriously````and thats also why I dont reason to Indian, but troll , as they are not just extremely ignorant but also lack of common sense

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*China's making major progress with its aircraft carrier tech*

*Say hello to China's first catapult-equipped carrier.*

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Yesterday at 11:30pm





*TYPE 002 CARRIER*
This fan-made computer-generated image of the Type 002 by artist Nishikasaizoukan shows the craft's key features like catapults, J-15B fighters, and fixed-wing airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft.
_Xigexi_

Though China launched its much-ballyhooed Type 001A aircraft carrier just a few months ago, the People's Liberation Army Navy is hardly resting on its laurels, instead making steady progress on technology for its second home-built carrier, the Type 002. 

The Type 002 carrier, development for which is slated to wrap in 2020 or 2021, will be a 70,000-ton aircraft carrier with catapults designed to launch heavier aircraft.





*CGT-60F*
The CGT-60F, seen here as a subscale model, is a class F turbine that can be used on warships like the Type 002 aircraft carrier.
_WeChat_

And giant catapults aren't the only new tech in development. Pictured above, the CGT-60F is a heavy duty, F-class gas turbine (which typically have a power output of 170-230 megawatts) designed by Tsinghua University's Gas Turbine Research Center with the Dongfang Electric Group and Shanghai Electric Group. It's completely domestic design that exceeded expectations for cooling and temperature distribution—vital factors for large turbines. As such, the state-run _China Daily_suggested that the CGT-60F would be a suitable candidate to power a large warship, such as an aircraft carrier. 





*TYPE 002 WUHAN*
The carrier mockup at Wuhan, used for testing shipboard electronic systems like radars and comms, has been modified with multiple AESA radars.
_Da Feng Cao_

Additionally, the aircraft carrier mockup at Wuhan (which also hosted the electromagnetic test rig for the Type 055 destroyer) is modifying its island to include new electronic systems. 

Previously modeled after the Liaoning's older island, the changes include the installation of an additional bridge deck, and new, flat paneled Type 346x series AESA radars—just like the Type 001A carrier, but with smaller AESA radars above the Type 346s. 

The Type 002's island would likely have a similar multi-paneled radar system found on the Type 055 DDG's integrated mast. Those smaller AESA radars could be used for targeting and fire control, allowing the Type 002 to datalink with missiles launched from aircraft and other ships, extending their range. 





*J-15B*
The J-15B, seen on a catapult prior to launch at the Huangdicun naval air base in Liaoning. The Huangdicun base is testing both steam and EMALS catapults for installation on the Type 002 aircraft carrier.
_Chinese Internet_

China has also continued catapult testing at the Huangdicun. Obsessives may recall that earlier this summer, China launched the catapult-capable J-15T from the land-based electromagnetic aircraft launch system (EMALS), as well as debuted new steam catapults. 

By putting both the J-15T and catapult through extensive testing, the pilots and aircrew of the Type 002 carrier will be able to move quickly toward complex operations when launched. What's more, a J-15 (serial number "111") was spotted in early July 2017 with a inflight refueling pod, slung under the fuselage centerline, between the engine nacelles. This kind of refueling would expand the range and flight times of current fighters.





*GYRFALCON*
The Shenyang "Gyrfalcon" J-31 stealth fighter, China's second stealth fighter program, is reported to have a possible carrier capable configuration, with folding wings and reinforced landing gear.
_O+Nil_

Additionally, the second prototype J-31 stealth fighter has made additional flights this summer, the most recent on July 25. This burst of activity gives credence to reports that Shenyang Aircraft Corporation, the J-31's builders, is planning to create a third J-31 prototype with the capability to operate on catapult-equipped aircraft carriers. 

The J-31, while smaller than the J-20 stealth fighter, has improved stealth and avionics capability on its second prototype. Plus, production versions are planned to be equipped with faster WS-17 engines, which could allow for supersonic flight without fuel-thirsty afterburners. Those putative J-31 fighters could prove to be stiff competitors in air combat with F-35C fighters of the U.S. Navy.





*TYPE 003*
This display at the Military Museum of the Chinese People's Revolution looks even further into the future. Here you can spot speculative features like catapults, J-20 fighters, and stealthy unmanned combat aerial vehicles (UCAVs). The nuclear-powered Type 003 supercarrier likely won't enter service until after 2030.
_Oedo Soldier_

Looking beyond the Type 002, the Type 003 aircraft carrier could be a true supercarrier, with nuclear power and a 90,000-ton displacement. If official displays in China's military museum are any indication, the Type 003 would come with futuristic aircraft like stealthy drone bombers and sixth-generation fighters. It could also have enough electricity to power Chinese lasers and railguns currently under development. 

http://www.popsci.com/china-aircraft-carrier-technology#page-3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Another electronic scout vessel (the 7th in the series)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Type 095 






displacement 7000 tons
new type nuclear power plant and propulsion technologies
new weapons system(including 12-cell VLS) and electronic information system

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

cirr said:


> Type 095
> 
> View attachment 419838
> 
> 
> displacement 7000 tons
> new type nuclear power plant and propulsion technologies
> new weapons system(including 12-cell VLS) and electronic information system


Very interesting, front VLS cells on nuclear sub 
U.S Navy don't care China building Type052C/D and Type055 DDGs, they really care new threats under water like new nuclear attack subs built in China.




cirr said:


> Type 901 AOE 1# with pennant number 965 on the threshhold of induction
> 
> View attachment 414831
> 
> 
> View attachment 414832


WOW... that ship very huge !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

long-range guided projectiles
shipborne laser weapon
shiprborne directed-energy weapon








near-space hypersonic anti-ship missile
shipborne high-speed ballistic anti-ship missile
anti-ship/land attack cruise missile











 YJ-12






new type carrier borne fighter jet
carrier borne electronic countermeasures aircraft
carrier borne fixed wing early warning aircraft
medium sized shipborne UAV
stratospheric long-endurance drone
stratospheric airship






Type 075 LHD 






Next generation DDG 






integrated electric power system(IEPS)
full-spectrum stealthness
integrated mast and integrated RF technology
new type laser/kinetic energy weapons
mid-course interception capability

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aliaselin

cirr said:


> long-range guided projectiles
> shipborne laser weapon
> shiprborne directed-energy weapon
> 
> View attachment 419934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> near-space hypersonic anti-ship missile
> shipborne high-speed ballistic anti-ship missile
> anti-ship/land attack cruise missile
> 
> View attachment 419935
> 
> 
> View attachment 419937
> 
> 
> YJ-12
> 
> View attachment 419938
> 
> 
> new type carrier borne fighter jet
> carrier borne electronic countermeasures aircraft
> carrier borne fixed wing early warning aircraft
> medium sized shipborne UAV
> stratospheric long-endurance drone
> stratospheric airship
> 
> View attachment 419939
> 
> 
> Type 075 LHD
> 
> View attachment 419940
> 
> 
> Next generation DDG
> 
> View attachment 419941
> 
> 
> integrated electric power system(IEPS)
> full-spectrum stealthness
> integrated mast and integrated RF technology
> new type laser/kinetic energy weapons
> mid-course interception capability
> 
> View attachment 419943


You forgot our long waiting 小虎鲸


----------



## aziqbal

These photos are from where and which presentation ?


----------



## cirr

aziqbal said:


> These photos are from where and which presentation ?



from a presentation by the former deputy head of PLAN's armaments department.



aliaselin said:


> You forgot our long waiting 小虎鲸



yes, I am too lazy to do all the slides which have a new miniature nuclear sub amongst many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

cirr said:


> Type 095
> 
> View attachment 419838
> 
> 
> displacement 7000 tons
> new type nuclear power plant and propulsion technologies
> new weapons system(including 12-cell VLS) and electronic information system



This is definitely not 095

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Deino said:


> Does anyone have a clearer and larger image of the PLAN's emblem (shoulder patch) ??


 This?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Perfect !


----------



## cirr

“Zubr” #5 











056 











054A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lmjiao

aziqbal said:


> These photos are from where and which presentation ?







Presenter: Rear Admiral ZHAO Dengping

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Another ocean-going tugboat for the PLAN 






“Impeccable“ 






CCG fleet continues to expand

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899829257483964417

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

FFG 599 "*Anyang*" (the 26th Type 054A) embarks on sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brainsucker

I still can't understand why China still build the 054A Frigate, as they have already have better ships with better technology. So can somebody explain to me what is the role of this 054A today? After they have 052D and 055? Because as far as I know, 054A was an Anti Air warship, and not an ASW (anti Sub) one. And that AAW has already has replaced by 052D and 055.


----------



## Genesis

Brainsucker said:


> I still can't understand why China still build the 054A Frigate, as they have already have better ships with better technology. So can somebody explain to me what is the role of this 054A today? After they have 052D and 055? Because as far as I know, 054A was an Anti Air warship, and not an ASW (anti Sub) one. And that AAW has already has replaced by 052D and 055.



It is a mature model. It is potent, as demonstrated by 056 in Russia. As to why, China has a very different mission than America. America has no need to patrol its near seas. China does.

One day in the future, China needs to move its major capital ships to a foreign base, while maintaining a potent presence in our near seas. So that role can either be taken on by limited 052D (only inducted like 2 years ago) or not taken at all.

China cannot hope to have enough ships or seamen for that matter to be a big enough force to matter, hence 054. 055 is the ship I consider to be the shop that puts China on equal footing with the US, fortunately not everyone is the US, so, not every ship needs to be 055.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Brainsucker said:


> I still can't understand why China still build the 054A Frigate, as they have already have better ships with better technology. So can somebody explain to me what is the role of this 054A today? After they have 052D and 055? Because as far as I know, 054A was an Anti Air warship, and not an ASW (anti Sub) one. And that AAW has already has replaced by 052D and 055.



China is determined NOT to become the world police in waiting.

That role should be America's prerogative for decades if not centuries(if that coutry can somehow muster by hook or by crook the necessary resources to hang on to the role)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cnleio

Brainsucker said:


> I still can't understand why China still build the 054A Frigate, as they have already have better ships with better technology. So can somebody explain to me what is the role of this 054A today? After they have 052D and 055? Because as far as I know, 054A was an Anti Air warship, and not an ASW (anti Sub) one. And that AAW has already has replaced by 052D and 055.


26x type054A FFGs r PLAN's main anti-sub platform, rest 30+ type056 corvettes support for anti-sub mission.

The type054A anti-sub weapons including:
1. Yu-8 VLS-launched anti-sub rockets










2. 2x thriple-tube torpedo launcher






3. 1x anti-sub helo






4. anti-sub towed sonar

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Brainsucker

cnleio said:


> 26x type054A FFGs r PLAN's main anti-sub platform, rest 30+ type056 corvettes support for anti-sub mission.
> 
> The type054A anti-sub weapons including:
> 1. Yu-8 VLS-launched anti-sub rockets
> View attachment 420640
> 
> View attachment 420641
> 
> 
> 2. 2x thriple-tube torpedo launcher
> View attachment 420642
> 
> 
> 3. 1x anti-sub helo
> View attachment 420643
> 
> 
> 4. anti-sub towed sonar
> View attachment 420644
> 
> View attachment 420645



So they have change the whole Type 054A ships into Anti Ship system? Because originally, 054A was for Anti Air System to escort Liaoning with 052C. Or these package just for the newer 054A?

But what about the radar / sonar system? They change them too, or still the same as the original 054A? Exclude the towed sonar of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

054A is both a anti-air as well as anti-sub frigate since the launch of first ship. There are, however, two major variant of 054A, the first tens of ships are more biased towards a general purpose role ( for air, surface and under-water), and a latter variant with enhanced CIWS and towed sonar.

Under-water weapons include sonar, torpedo launchers, anti-submarine helicopters, ant-submarine rockets and long range missile assisted Yu-8 torpedo. While anti-air equipment consist of mid-range HHQ-16 SAM and soft kill ECM. Thus it is not really a primary anti-air defence ship.

The differences between frigates like 054A and destroyers like 052C/D is generally the scale of system/equipment due to the size of hull, simply put it this way, a bigger DDG has bigger range, duration, weapons (eg long range HHQ-9), radar and combat suite than a smaller FFG.

But FFG is important because China's sea defence doctrine is still very much of a home territorial defence. In contrast US Navy pays less importance to FFG because they are fighting battles far far away from their own land, thus they need bigger ships like DDG and CG to escort their main intervention oriented aircraft carrier fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's navy holds rare live-fire drill in Indian Ocean*
PTI|
Updated: Aug 25, 2017, 08.50 PM IST
BEIJING: China's navy has held a rare live- fire drill in the Indian Ocean to improve its fleet's performance under real combat circumstance, state media reported today. 

A Chinese naval formation consisting of the destroyer Changchun, guided-missile frigate Jingzhou and supply vessel Chaohu conducted the drill in the waters of the western Indian Ocean, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

The fleet carried out strikes against "enemy" surface ships and completed transverse replenishment of fuel and drinking water during an exercise that lasted for several days, the report said without disclosing the exact location. 

The drill is aimed at improving the ships' performance under real combat circumstances, said Chen Denan, chief of staff of the Chinese fleet. 

The fleet is on a half-year friendship visit to Asia, Europe, Africa and Oceania and has conducted joint exercises with foreign navies from 10 countries since it started its voyage on April 23, the report said. 

Since the standoff with India at Doklam in the Sikkim section, China has been flexing its military muscle by holding several publicised live-fire exercises in Tibet. 

This is the first-time in recent years, the Chinese navy has conducted the naval exercise in the Indian Ocean. The exercise followed the recent Malabar Naval exercises held in the Indian Ocean by the navies of India, the US and Japan. 

China, which has been ramping up its naval power to enhance its global reach, recently operationalised its first overseas logistics naval base at Djibouti at the Horn of Africa in the Indian Ocean and signed a 99 year lease to acquire the Hambantota port in Sri Lanka. 

China has also acquired the strategic Gwadar port in Pakistan which is being linked to China's Xinjiang province through the USD 50 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor traversing through Azad Kashmir.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...rill-in-indian-ocean/articleshow/60224841.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## navtrek

beijingwalker said:


> *China's navy holds rare live-fire drill in Indian Ocean*
> PTI|
> Updated: Aug 25, 2017, 08.50 PM IST
> BEIJING: China's navy has held a rare live- fire drill in the Indian Ocean to improve its fleet's performance under real combat circumstance, state media reported today.
> 
> A Chinese naval formation consisting of the destroyer Changchun, guided-missile frigate Jingzhou and supply vessel Chaohu conducted the drill in the waters of the western Indian Ocean, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.
> 
> The fleet carried out strikes against "enemy" surface ships and completed transverse replenishment of fuel and drinking water during an exercise that lasted for several days, the report said without disclosing the exact location.
> 
> The drill is aimed at improving the ships' performance under real combat circumstances, said Chen Denan, chief of staff of the Chinese fleet.
> 
> The fleet is on a half-year friendship visit to Asia, Europe, Africa and Oceania and has conducted joint exercises with foreign navies from 10 countries since it started its voyage on April 23, the report said.
> 
> Since the standoff with India at Doklam in the Sikkim section, China has been flexing its military muscle by holding several publicised live-fire exercises in Tibet.
> 
> This is the first-time in recent years, the Chinese navy has conducted the naval exercise in the Indian Ocean. The exercise followed the recent Malabar Naval exercises held in the Indian Ocean by the navies of India, the US and Japan.
> 
> China, which has been ramping up its naval power to enhance its global reach, recently operationalised its first overseas logistics naval base at Djibouti at the Horn of Africa in the Indian Ocean and signed a 99 year lease to acquire the Hambantota port in Sri Lanka.
> 
> China has also acquired the strategic Gwadar port in Pakistan which is being linked to China's Xinjiang province through the USD 50 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor traversing through Azad Kashmir.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...rill-in-indian-ocean/articleshow/60224841.cms



Well that's good to know. Its always good to be prepared for any eventuality.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Did someone say anything about naval block over Chinese merchant ships?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

So? Even India conducted exercise with Japanese in SCS. Does this news even matter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Rajaraja Chola said:


> So? Even India conducted exercise with Japanese in SCS. Does this news even matter?


Just do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## beijingwalker

*CCTV - China Navy Assault & Defensive Live Firing Training At Indian Ocean




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maler

Thats it!!!!! Assault & Defensive live fire training with CIWS only!!!!!!


----------



## owlman

Maler said:


> Thats it!!!!! Assault & Defensive live fire training with CIWS only!!!!!!


prove PLAN is come with peace


----------



## Maler

owlman said:


> prove PLAN is come with peace



PLAN has no other option than peace in "Indian" Ocean!!!!!


----------



## cirr

Type 071 LPD #5

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## samsara

Maler said:


> PLAN has no other option than peace in "Indian" Ocean!!!!!


So India has other options other than peace in the Indian Ocean?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

Maler said:


> PLAN has no other option than peace in "Indian" Ocean!!!!!


What? you want to see a full scale Chinese blue naval force holding massive excercise in the Indian Ocean to proof our Navy can literally wipe out your Navy? Is that even necessary? FACTS don't lie when i say our Navy rank number 2, go google yourself just how strong PLAN is versus the Indian Navy.


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

samsara said:


> So India has other options other than peace in the Indian Ocean?


Their second option is to be pieces underneath the Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

terranMarine said:


> What? you want to see a full scale Chinese blue naval force holding massive excercise in the Indian Ocean to proof our Navy can literally wipe out your Navy? Is that even necessary? FACTS don't lie when i say our Navy rank number 2, go google yourself just how strong PLAN is versus the Indian Navy.


Judging from Indian reaction, they are frustrated Chinese Navy is expanding into IOR and they can't stop it. With the completion of Gwadar and Djibouti, we can basically choke Indian oil supplies and also Indian trade through the Suez.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

Han Warrior said:


> Judging from Indian reaction, they are frustrated Chinese Navy is expanding into IOR and they can't stop it. With the completion of Gwadar and Djibouti, we can basically choke Indian oil supplies and also Indian trade through the Suez.


But IMO, the PLAN should not expand its operations too far into the Indian ocean. China should concentrate its naval might in the South China Sea and Western Pacific instead of enticing India to join the US-Japan-South Korea alliance which the former definitely does not want. India is still on generally amicable relations despite the Doklam crisis, so China best not establish too large of a presence in the Indian ocean. Besides, more Chinese ships in operating there would encourage an Indian naval buildup; China should desire the Indian navy to remain weak ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Figaro said:


> But IMO, the PLAN should not expand its operations too far into the Indian ocean. China should concentrate its naval might in the South China Sea and Western Pacific instead of enticing India to join the US-Japan-South Korea alliance which the former definitely does not want. India is still on generally amicable relations despite the Doklam crisis, so China best not establish too large of a presence in the Indian ocean. Besides, more Chinese ships in operating there would encourage an Indian naval buildup; China should desire the Indian navy to remain weak ...


After the Doklam incident, China know India is not seeking peace anymore, with or without Chinese presence, they are trying to sleep with US. So point restraining ourselves now, Chinese naval assets is enough to cover both SCS and IOR, I am talking about future numbers. Strategically speaking our interests lie from the IOR to SCS, we need presence in both to safeguard our trade. India had been bragging all along of stopping our oil, with a presence there, we can keep them in check. No more bargaining power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Han Warrior said:


> After the Doklam incident, China know India is not seeking peace anymore, with or without Chinese presence, they are trying to sleep with US. So point restraining ourselves now, Chinese naval assets is enough to cover both SCS and IOR, I am talking about future numbers. Strategically speaking our interests lie from the IOR to SCS, we need presence in both to safeguard our trade. India had been bragging all along of stopping our oil, with a presence there, we can keep them in check. No more bargaining power.


It is in China's best interest to keep the Indian navy weak. It already has to deal with 70% of the USN and the JMSDF. Surely, it would not want to complicate matters by adding India to that group ... besides, stretching the PLAN around the Indian ocean would be a poor use of assets. Instead, China should prioritize the Western Pacific and the South China Sea. Leave the Indian Ocean for latter ... no need to tackle the Indian problem just yet. Even after the Doklam incident, India still has not joined ranks with the US-Japan military alliance ... and it is not in China's interest for India to do so

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Figaro said:


> It is in China's best interest to keep the Indian navy weak. It already has to deal with 70% of the USN and the JMSDF. Surely, it would not want to complicate matters by adding India to that group ... besides, stretching the PLAN around the Indian ocean would be a poor use of assets. Instead, China should prioritize the Western Pacific and the South China Sea. Leave the Indian Ocean for latter ... no need to tackle the Indian problem just yet. Even after the Doklam incident, India still has not joined ranks with the US-Japan military alliance ... and it is not in China's interest for India to do so


Well, I don't think we need to match the IN in IOR, just a deterrence force will do. In Gwadar and Djibouti, it will take them 1 or 2 days to reach those areas, by then we can sink their ships if they try to act funny. China is defensive in nature, we will not blockade unless they blockade, hence a deterrence force is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Han Warrior said:


> Well, I don't think we need to match the IN in IOR, just a deterrence force will do. In Gwadar and Djibouti, it will take them 1 or 2 days to reach those areas, by then we can sink their ships if they try to act funny. China is defensive in nature, we will not blockade unless they blockade, hence a deterrence force is enough.



You should start to read Sun Tzu Art of War, and understand his opening wrting :

Sun Tzu said: The art of war is of vital importance to the State. It is a matter of life and death, a road either to safety or to ruin. Hence it is a subject of inquiry which can on no account be neglected.

It means that War is a matter of life and death. A road either to safely or to ruin. It's not a sport, it's not a subject of pride, and it is not a subject of chest punching. It is not a fight between McGregor vs Mayweather. It's not a subject that you should do just because you feel annoyed by Indian Trolls. 

War is the matter of your life. The existence of China, and a great matter that influence your future. 

So please don't think a war like a Star Craft or Battlefield game. Because it is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Figaro said:


> But IMO, the PLAN should not expand its operations too far into the Indian ocean.
> .... *India is still on generally amicable relations despite the Doklam crisis*, so China best not establish too large of a presence in the Indian ocean. Besides, more Chinese ships in operating there would encourage an Indian naval buildup;
> 
> China should desire the Indian navy to remain weak ...



===

IMHO, ... ...

1*) 99% of Indians who can read and write in their Social Medias very much *hate Chinese and PRC all the way to their Indian bones* for being embarrassed big time and losing that 1962 war, and being significantly behind PRC in so many state of the art technological fields.

_NOTE:
There is no need to dance around and mince our words on this fact below_.

You @Figaro shall know this, *75% of white americese hate Chinese and PRC as well as Indians*.
United Scums americese is the Slave and the Puppets master.

There will be *no Eternal Peace for China until* ... ...
we disintegrate and Obliterate India and united scums americese, and free up Okinawa from Japan.

===

2*) We shall encourage Indian to urgently buy all those foreign western, americese, and Russian weapons as much as possible. These weapons purchases will make India weaker. Why ?

Because now, Combined Arms and All Dimensions Combat Management are the way of war.
On the hardware side, Drones and Satellite warfare at the frontline, follow by Missile Warfare, and then combined arms of Air Force, Navy, and Army.

a*) Because, all these weapon supplying nations will overcharge Indian as much as they can.
b*) This mean Indian will deplete their financial resources even more, and divert those much needed funds away from Indian Domestic Weapon Industrial base and Infrastructure Build up.

c*) All these foreign weapon will create even bigger chaos and countless headaches for Indians to flawlessly integrate in order to create a Combined Arms army.

d*) We will use Indian money to help our backbone ally RUSSIA economically.

===

3*) We shall support those factions who want to break up India from inside.

===

PRC shall send as many Warships and Submarines, and Drones as possible ( minimum 6 warships + 6 submarines + 10 Drones) to exercise in IOR and around Diego Garcia. PLAN shall familiarize themselves with IOR, as well as ECS and SCS.

The same as well for PLAAF. They shall ask Myanmar overflight permission and conduct regular PLAAF exercises ( minimum 6x per year ) around Bay of Bengals and Andaman Island.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> ===
> 
> IMHO, ... ...
> 
> 1*) 99% of Indians who can read and write in their Social Medias very much *hate Chinese and PRC all the way to their Indian bones* for being embarrassed big time and losing that 1962 war, and being significantly behind PRC in so many state of the art technological fields.
> 
> _NOTE:
> There is no need to dance around and mince our words on this fact below_.
> 
> You @Figaro shall know this, *75% of white americese hate Chinese and PRC as well as Indians*.
> United Scums americese is the Slave and the Puppets master.
> 
> There will be *no Eternal Peace for China until* ... ...
> we disintegrate and Obliterate India and united scums americese, and free up Okinawa from Japan.
> 
> ===
> 
> 2*) We shall encourage Indian to urgently buy all those foreign western, americese, and Russian weapons as much as possible. These weapons purchases will make India weaker. Why ?
> 
> Because now, Combined Arms and All Dimensions Combat Management are the way of war.
> On the hardware side, Drones and Satellite warfare at the frontline, follow by Missile Warfare, and then combined arms of Air Force, Navy, and Army.
> 
> a*) Because, all these weapon supplying nations will overcharge Indian as much as they can.
> b*) This mean Indian will deplete their financial resources even more, and divert those much needed funds away from Indian Domestic Weapon Industrial base and Infrastructure Build up.
> 
> c*) All these foreign weapon will create even bigger chaos and countless headaches for Indians to flawlessly integrate in order to create a Combined Arms army.
> 
> d*) We will use Indian money to help our backbone ally RUSSIA economically.
> 
> ===
> 
> 3*) We shall support those factions who want to break up India from inside.
> 
> ===
> 
> PRC shall send as many Warships and Submarines, and Drones as possible ( minimum 6 warships + 6 submarines + 10 Drones) to exercise in IOR and around Diego Garcia. PLAN shall familiarize themselves with IOR, as well as ECS and SCS.
> The same as well for PLAAF. They shall ask Myanmar overflight permission and conduct regular PLAAF exercises ( minimum 6x per year ) around Bay of Bengals and Andaman Island.



Wow... are you drunk or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Brainsucker said:


> Wow... are you drunk or something?




No, why ?
What is wrong with my postings ?
Please explain in details ... ??


----------



## rcrmj

terranMarine said:


> What? you want to see a full scale Chinese blue naval force holding massive excercise in the Indian Ocean to proof our Navy can literally wipe out your Navy? Is that even necessary? FACTS don't lie when i say our Navy rank number 2, go google yourself just how strong PLAN is versus the Indian Navy.


they dont have navy, all rusty kits were bought from other countries with ridiculous prices

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Figaro said:


> It is in China's best interest to keep the Indian navy weak. It already has to deal with 70% of the USN and the JMSDF. Surely, it would not want to complicate matters by adding India to that group ... besides, stretching the PLAN around the Indian ocean would be a poor use of assets. Instead, China should prioritize the Western Pacific and the South China Sea. Leave the Indian Ocean for latter ... no need to tackle the Indian problem just yet. Even after the Doklam incident, India still has not joined ranks with the US-Japan military alliance ... and it is not in China's interest for India to do so


Amusingly enough, I agree with our American friend here. China's top five problems are America, America, America, America, and America. All the others, Japan, India, Australia, Vietnam, Mars, etc. are just irrelevant window dressing. The US alliance system is a hub-and-spokes model, not a complete network -- take America out and there is no alliance system.

That's why China needs to remain maniacally focused on defeating the US naval presence in its near abroad -- if not by actually sending the US Navy to the bottom of the ocean, then by raising the odds so highly in China's favour that there can be no doubt in anyone's mind -- not even the most deluded Indian's -- about the outcome.

Once America falls, all the others will fold. Given that, there's no need for a massive build-up in the Indian Ocean yet. Enough to garrison Gwadar and Djibouti, and perhaps a few other places -- but no more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> No, why ?
> What is wrong with my postings ?
> Please explain in details ... ??



Well, nothing. Just check your blood pressure regularly if you have that much hatred to a lot of people like that. hating people is bad for you body and mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> No, why ?
> What is wrong with my postings ?
> Please explain in details ... ??


Why did you swallow the opinions expressed by the Indian media? Why did you believe such media opinions do represent the views of the population? The views of the social media were also channeled by the media there.

Early this year I posted following:

_In their survey *published this month*, the authors analysed China-related editorials carried by *five leading Indian newspapers* – *The Times of India, The Hindu, The Indian Express, The Economic Times and The Financial Express* – between 2012 and 2014. The years chosen are significant because they mark the rise to power of the two current leaders of China and India – Xi Jinping and Narendra Modi._

I'd posted the full article here furnished with some touching pics 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/why-its-time-the-indian-media-ended-its-war-on-china.478863/

I realize the political needs may dictate such media hostility will keep on going... but we all should not be fooled by the media!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> ===
> 
> IMHO, ... ...
> 
> 1*) 99% of Indians who can read and write in their Social Medias very much *hate Chinese and PRC all the way to their Indian bones* for being embarrassed big time and losing that 1962 war, and being significantly behind PRC in so many state of the art technological fields.
> 
> _NOTE:
> There is no need to dance around and mince our words on this fact below_.
> 
> You @Figaro shall know this, *75% of white americese hate Chinese and PRC as well as Indians*.
> United Scums americese is the Slave and the Puppets master.
> 
> There will be *no Eternal Peace for China until* ... ...
> we disintegrate and Obliterate India and united scums americese, and free up Okinawa from Japan.
> 
> ===
> 
> 2*) We shall encourage Indian to urgently buy all those foreign western, americese, and Russian weapons as much as possible. These weapons purchases will make India weaker. Why ?
> 
> Because now, Combined Arms and All Dimensions Combat Management are the way of war.
> On the hardware side, Drones and Satellite warfare at the frontline, follow by Missile Warfare, and then combined arms of Air Force, Navy, and Army.
> 
> a*) Because, all these weapon supplying nations will overcharge Indian as much as they can.
> b*) This mean Indian will deplete their financial resources even more, and divert those much needed funds away from Indian Domestic Weapon Industrial base and Infrastructure Build up.
> 
> c*) All these foreign weapon will create even bigger chaos and countless headaches for Indians to flawlessly integrate in order to create a Combined Arms army.
> 
> d*) We will use Indian money to help our backbone ally RUSSIA economically.
> 
> ===
> 
> 3*) We shall support those factions who want to break up India from inside.
> 
> ===
> 
> PRC shall send as many Warships and Submarines, and Drones as possible ( minimum 6 warships + 6 submarines + 10 Drones) to exercise in IOR and around Diego Garcia. PLAN shall familiarize themselves with IOR, as well as ECS and SCS.
> 
> The same as well for PLAAF. They shall ask Myanmar overflight permission and conduct regular PLAAF exercises ( minimum 6x per year ) around Bay of Bengals and Andaman Island.



Sort of out of topic, nevertheless India should bear long term disadvantage because of its poor social structure. But the current Chinese leadership does give obvious concession to Modi led India, which is pretty weird to outside observers and has incurred profound criticism from Chinese nationalists. So what you proposed might not be applicable in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Djibouti base illustration

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ChineseToTheBone

From the small map in the bottom right corner, it seems our base is only maybe just over a quarter the area of the much larger American base in Djibouti.


----------



## JSCh

Type 901 general supply vessel no. 965 Hulun Hu inducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GS Zhou

JSCh said:


> Type 901 general supply vessel no. 965 Hulun Hu inducted.


I think in less than 18months time, we can see our carrier battle group with two carriers (type 001 and 002), two type 055 destroyers, four to six 052D destroyers, and two Type 901 supply vessels!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Han Patriot

ozranger said:


> Sort of out of topic, nevertheless India should bear long term disadvantage because of its poor social structure. But the current Chinese leadership does give obvious concession to Modi led India, which is pretty weird to outside observers and has incurred profound criticism from Chinese nationalists. So what you proposed might not be applicable in near future.


If you analyzed it properly, this was a win win situation, on the surface we gave road postponement concession, but don't forget we now militarized Doklam, there is now permanent presence of Chinese troops near Doka La, that is a huge status quo change. As per MOFA statements, both side deescalated, I believe this involved troop reduction from both side and also weapons reduction. Essentially, if there are 200 Indian soldiers on Indian side of the border, there will also be 200 Chinese soldiers there. If there are no mssiles there, China will not put in missiles. Before this, due to its disputed nature, China only patrolled and didn't had permanent presence. Essentially we are now having de facto annexation of Doklam, do you think Bhutanese soldiers will patrol after this incident?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ozranger

Han Warrior said:


> If you analyzed it properly, this was a win win situation, on the surface we gave road postponement concession, but don't forget we now militarized Doklam, there is now permanent presence of Chinese troops near Doka La, that is a huge status quo change. As per MOFA statements, both side deescalated, I believe this involved troop reduction from both side and also weapons reduction. Essentially, if there are 200 Indian soldiers on Indian side of the border, there will also be 200 Chinese soldiers there. If there are no mssiles there, China will not put in missiles. Before this, due to its disputed nature, China only patrolled and didn't had permanent presence. Essentially we are now having de facto annexation of Doklam, do you think Bhutanese soldiers will patrol after this incident?



It is an interesting topic as the then situation was so dramatic. I'd like to add in more of my observation here.

I sort of agree that China is holding full control of that area now solely based on official announcements from both governments. However officially admitting delaying the road construction (some would argue the wording was only implying a postponement as what you said, but I saw most people thought it was very obvious) without clearly stating that it will surely be continued in near future, has changed quite a few things on both sides which could have long term impact.

First thing is Modi can stay in office for longer now. It allows Modi to continue on his reform and disappoints the opposition parties which approached the Chinese embassy in early stage of the stand-off. Therefore China lost useful friends in India by saving Modi.

Interestingly during the stand-off I contacted one Indian friend because of some personal things. He told me at least in his area it was very chaotic as people were on a huge strike, public transport and other services were all stopped. Count in the riot after the conviction of the rapist guru, as well as serious disorders in other places, Modi's administration was in a horrible shape during the time.

Apparently Modi is not welcomed by any other major world power, which is why they didn't pick side during the stand-off although Modi expected their supports, because no one wants a modernized India, even though Modi's reform would likely fail. I can't help but think China's best choice is further embarrassing Modi, taking him down to ensure India stays weak in the competition.

However, by announcing the delay on the road construction, Xi rendered himself at least not smart or competent enough to the Chinese nationalists, especially when India has a salami slicing strategy on the disputed border area which annoys the Chinese online communities from time to time. As such I noticed some very strong criticism in Chinese online communities even under very strict censorship and being deleted very quickly. As what I saw, many felt betrayed by the announcement by Hu Chunying.

Please note that such criticism was not from any western backed puppets such as the utterly stinky FLG, etc. The main stream culture in China rejects anything which could hurt unity (funny the western media don't know about it at all or just ignore it on purpose). So the criticism really matters as it follows the main stream and abides by the growing nationalism.

The rapidly growing nationalism, especially Han nationalism, further fueled by some PLA backed movies recently, passed some strong signals and also raised alerts to government think tanks. I read two of their articles on some online forums including the popular CJDBY. They agreed that the vague statements issued by the foreign ministry caused hard feeling broadly but also criticized the over grown Han nationalism which makes it hard for the government to steer its policies. This Han nationalism is really a double sword to the government.

I personally believe the final handling of the road construction issue counter-stimulated the nationalism.

Further growth of Han nationalism will be more and more interesting to many observers, as what can be seen at this border stand-off, and its implication to future political development of China shall not be ignored.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Han Warrior said:


> If you analyzed it properly, this was a win win situation, on the surface we gave road postponement concession, but don't forget we now militarized Doklam, there is now permanent presence of Chinese troops near Doka La, that is a huge status quo change. As per MOFA statements, both side deescalated, I believe this involved troop reduction from both side and also weapons reduction. Essentially, if there are 200 Indian soldiers on Indian side of the border, there will also be 200 Chinese soldiers there. If there are no mssiles there, China will not put in missiles. Before this, due to its disputed nature, China only patrolled and didn't had permanent presence. Essentially we are now having de facto annexation of Doklam, do you think Bhutanese soldiers will patrol after this incident?


A bad move giving Indian concessions

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

ozranger said:


> It is an interesting topic as the then situation was so dramatic. I'd like to add in more of my observation here.
> 
> I sort of agree that China is holding full control of that area now solely based on official announcements from both governments. However officially admitting delaying the road construction (some would argue the wording was only implying a postponement as what you said, but I saw most people thought it was very obvious) without clearly stating that it will surely be continued in near future, has changed quite a few things on both sides which could have long term impact.
> 
> First thing is Modi can stay in office for longer now. It allows Modi to continue on his reform and disappoints the opposition parties which approached the Chinese embassy in early stage of the stand-off. Therefore China lost useful friends in India by saving Modi.
> 
> Interestingly during the stand-off I contacted one Indian friend because of some personal things. He told me at least in his area it was very chaotic as people were on a huge strike, public transport and other services were all stopped. Count in the riot after the conviction of the rapist guru, as well as serious disorders in other places, Modi's administration was in a horrible shape during the time.
> 
> Apparently Modi is not welcomed by any other major world power, which is why they didn't pick side during the stand-off although Modi expected their supports, because no one wants a modernized India, even though Modi's reform would likely fail. I can't help but think China's best choice is further embarrassing Modi, taking him down to ensure India stays weak in the competition.
> 
> However, by announcing the delay on the road construction, Xi rendered himself at least not smart or competent enough to the Chinese nationalists, especially when India has a salami slicing strategy on the disputed border area which annoys the Chinese online communities from time to time. As such I noticed some very strong criticism in Chinese online communities even under very strict censorship and being deleted very quickly. As what I saw, many felt betrayed by the announcement by Hu Chunying.
> 
> Please note that such criticism was not from any western backed puppets such as the utterly stinky FLG, etc. The main stream culture in China rejects anything which could hurt unity (funny the western media doesn't know about it at all or ignore it on purpose). So the criticism really matters as it follows the main stream and abides by the growing nationalism.
> 
> The rapidly growing nationalism, especially Han nationalism, further fueled by some PLA backed movies recently, passed some strong signals and also raised alerts to government think tanks. I read two of their articles on some online forums including the popular CJDBY. They agreed that the vague statements issued by the foreign ministry caused hard feeling broadly but also criticized the over grown Han nationalism which makes it hard for the government to steer its policies. This Han nationalism is really a double sword to the government.
> 
> I personally believe the final handling of the road construction issue counter-stimulated the nationalism.
> 
> Further growth of Han nationalism will be more and more interesting to many observers, as what can be seen at this border stand-off, and its implication to future political development of China shall not be ignored.


Don't forget the demonetization screw up by Modi, India under Modi is on fire, the negative sorts of fire. Yes, as a super power, we shouldn't even give a concession, but remember Doklam plateau road is already complete, it is only the portion from Doka La to Gipmochi that is incomplete. Doklam plateau and Doklam are two different things, the strategic portion is only at the top left portion corresponding roughly 30% of the Doklam area, roads are already complete. We forgot India entered not to stop Chinese road construction, it was to destroy the roads in Doklam plateau, they could have stop road construction with kumbaya troops, why the need to bring in two excavators? Obstruction was not the major purpose, road destruction of the completed road in Doklam plateau was the main reason.

Now we have a completed road in Doklam plateau (not Doklam as a whole as the remaining portion are valleys). Essentially we actually did achieve our strategic objectives, on top of that we now have permanent presence there.



Jlaw said:


> A bad move giving Indian concessions



Doklam and Doklam plateau are two different things, China wanted to own Doklam not just the plateau, the road till Doka La essentially already covers the whole Doklam plateau. When we station troops there, we have de-facto control of Doklam plateau. Strategically, it was the plateau that mattered, the last big piece of flat land there facing Siliguri. Use google 3D, the plateau area is only at the top left quarter of Doklam, the rest are essentially river valleys with no strategic use.

So when Indians entered the Doklam plateau area, their main aim was not road obstruction, it was road destruction of the completed roads in Doklam Plateau. Why else do you need to bring in 2 excavsatros, you could have used only kumbaya troops instead.

Map from Indian analyst






Map from Chinese MOFA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Type 901 #1 *965* "*Hulunhu*" commissioned on 01.09.2017






Two 901 AOEs rear to rear

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ozranger

Han Warrior said:


> Don't forget the demonetization screw up by Modi, India under Modi is on fire, the negative sorts of fire. Yes, as a super power, we shouldn't even give a concession, but remember Doklam plateau road is already complete, it is only the portion from Doka La to Gipmochi that is incomplete. Doklam plateau and Doklam are two different things, the strategic portion is only at the top left portion corresponding roughly 30% of the Doklam area, roads are already complete. We forgot India entered not to stop Chinese road construction, it was to destroy the roads in Doklam plateau, they could have stop road construction with kumbaya troops, why the need to bring in two excavators? Obstruction was not the major purpose, road destruction of the completed road in Doklam plateau was the main reason.
> 
> Now we have a completed road in Doklam plateau (not Doklam as a whole as the remaining portion are valleys). Essentially we actually did achieve our strategic objectives, on top of that we now have permanent presence there.
> 
> 
> 
> Doklam and Doklam plateau are two different things, China wanted to own Doklam not just the plateau, the road till Doka La essentially already covers the whole Doklam plateau. When we station troops there, we have de-facto control of Doklam plateau. Strategically, it was the plateau that mattered, the last big piece of flat land there facing Siliguri. Use google 3D, the plateau area is only at the top left quarter of Doklam, the rest are essentially river valleys with no strategic use.
> 
> So when Indians entered the Doklam plateau area, their main aim was not road obstruction, it was road destruction of the completed roads in Doklam Plateau. Why else do you need to bring in 2 excavsatros, you could have used only kumbaya troops instead.
> 
> Map from Indian analyst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map from Chinese MOFA



I think you missed my point. It is not about what China physically and finally gets in that area. It is about the concession which was given to India by delaying the road construction without clear confirmation to continue the work ignited the fury among the nationalists.

The prominent question is why such a concession can be granted to a government defined invader while, quite the contrary to normal understanding, some punishment hasn't been given. That naturally leads to further questioning to the government's creditability.

People strongly felt betrayed as I saw.

I don't take any position with such observation and I can't say China won't resume the road construction either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The fitting-out of 055 #1 is said to be going extremely well






Sea trials around 2018 Chinese New Year

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

Now get back on the Chinese NAVY / PLAN News....

From OedoSoldier 2017.09.01, the emblem of the replenishment ship Hulun Hu 补给舰呼伦湖的标志 (named after the Hulun Lake in the Inner Mongolia)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

cirr said:


> The fitting-out of 055 #1 is said to be going extremely well
> 
> View attachment 422423
> 
> 
> Sea trials around 2018 Chinese New Year


@cirr when was this taken? It must be fairly recent ...


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> View attachment 422306​Type 901 general supply vessel no. 965 Hulun Hu inducted.


Look like the official english name is Hulun Nur, since it is a lake in inner Mongolia, therefore the Mongolian name for lake is used.

*PLA Navy commissions new supply ship *
Editor：Dong Zhaohui Time：2017-09-01

GUANGZHOU, Sept. 1 (ChinaMil) -- An advanced comprensive supply ship Hulun Nur (Hull 965) joined the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy in southern China's Guangzhou city on Sept.1, 2017.

Hulun Nur 965 is a new type of comprehensive supply ship independently developed by China using globally advanced technologies.

It is capable of conducting replenishment-at-sea with the aircraft carrier battle group or other ocean-going naval fleet.

Vice admiral Shen Jinlong, commander of the PLA Navy, conferred the military flag and presented a certificate to the new ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

ozranger said:


> I think you missed my point. It is not about what China physically and finally gets in that area. It is about the concession which was given to India by delaying the road construction without clear confirmation to continue the work ignited the fury among the nationalists.
> 
> The prominent question is why such a concession can be granted to a government defined invader while, quite the contrary to normal understanding, some punishment hasn't been given. That naturally leads to further questioning to the government's creditability.
> 
> People strongly felt betrayed as I saw.
> 
> I don't take any position with such observation and I can't say China won't resume the road construction either.


I agree with you, alot of nationalist are angry, but are they rational? What we got in return on the ground is strategic. I think we should stop trolling on non-naval news.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Figaro said:


> @cirr when was this taken? It must be fairly recent ...



Fairly recent indeed.

Type 071 LPD #6 and Type 054A FFG #29 at HDZH on 03.08.2017

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Bigger, faster support ship commissioned*

2017-09-04 10:55

China Daily _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





The CNS Hulun Lake, the first in the Type-901 class, which has a hull code of 965, was commissioned for service in the PLA Navy on Friday at Guangzhou Shipyard International Co under China State Shipbuilding Corp. （Photo/China News Service）

The People's Liberation Army is now able to send its CNS Liaoning carrier battle group farther into oceans thanks to the deployment of the nation's largest replenishment ship.

The CNS Hulun Lake, the first in the Type-901 class, which has a hull code of 965, was commissioned for service in the PLA Navy on Friday at Guangzhou Shipyard International Co under China State Shipbuilding Corp.

Vice-Admiral Shen Jinlong, commander of the PLA Navy, attended the commissioning ceremony and presented a military flag to the new ship.

The Navy said in a news release that the Hulun Lake is a new-generation, world-class comprehensive resupply ship developed by Chinese designers. With multiple resupply methods and large capacity, it can accompany and replenish a carrier battle group or a long-range task force, according to the news release.

With the new ship's entry into service, China has demonstrated that it is fully capable of designing large resupply vessels and advanced marine replenishment equipment, the Navy said, adding the ship also marks a milestone in the Navy's long-distance logistics support capability.

The Navy has yet to disclose the specifications of the new vessel, but Chinese military observers have said that it has a displacement of more than 45,000 metric tons－almost twice as much as the Type-903 class, the current pillar of the Navy's replenishment force. Its maximum speed is about 25 knots, according to observers.

Before the Hulun Lake, the PLA Navy had 16 replenishment ships in active service. The largest is the 37,000-ton CNS Qinghai Lake, the only one in the Type-908 class, which was built in Ukraine as a merchant tanker before its purchase and refit by China in the early 1990s.

All previous types are slower than the new ship, making them incompatible with a faster-moving carrier battle group. In addition, their supply-carrying capacity is not big enough to support the needs of a carrier group.

The Chinese Navy has only one aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, a refitted Soviet-era ship. The Liaoning battle group has conducted several open-sea training exercises since the carrier was delivered to the Navy in late 2012. However, the group has been restrained in terms of long-range operational capability because of the absence of large, fast replenishment ships, military analysts said.

Work on the nation's second aircraft carrier－the first designed domestically－is nearing completion. Like the Liaoning, the new carrier will have a displacement of around 50,000 tons. It will have a conventional propulsion system and will carry J-15 fighter jets. It will soon begin mooring trials to verify its overall design, the Navy said.

Li Jie, a senior researcher at the PLA Naval Military Studies Research Institute, said large replenishment ships are essential to a carrier battle group during long-distance missions.

"A large replenishment vessel can sail fast to keep pace with combat vessels and can carry virtually all kinds of ammunition, fuel and living necessities to support a prolonged operation at sea," Li said. "By comparison, a smaller ship moves slower and can't carry enough materiel for a carrier battle group. Ships such as those in the Type-901 class are especially important to navies that lack overseas bases."

Du Wenlong, an equipment researcher at the PLA Academy of Military Science, said a Type-901 ship will enable a carrier battle group to engage an enemy in a series of naval battles without needing to return to its home port for resupply.

http://www.ecns.cn/military/2017/09-04/271999.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

cirr said:


> *Bigger, faster support ship commissioned*
> 
> 2017-09-04 10:55
> 
> China Daily _Editor: Mo Hong'e_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CNS Hulun Lake, the first in the Type-901 class, which has a hull code of 965, was commissioned for service in the PLA Navy on Friday at Guangzhou Shipyard International Co under China State Shipbuilding Corp. （Photo/China News Service）
> 
> The People's Liberation Army is now able to send its CNS Liaoning carrier battle group farther into oceans thanks to the deployment of the nation's largest replenishment ship.
> 
> The CNS Hulun Lake, the first in the Type-901 class, which has a hull code of 965, was commissioned for service in the PLA Navy on Friday at Guangzhou Shipyard International Co under China State Shipbuilding Corp.
> 
> Vice-Admiral Shen Jinlong, commander of the PLA Navy, attended the commissioning ceremony and presented a military flag to the new ship.
> 
> The Navy said in a news release that the Hulun Lake is a new-generation, world-class comprehensive resupply ship developed by Chinese designers. With multiple resupply methods and large capacity, it can accompany and replenish a carrier battle group or a long-range task force, according to the news release.
> 
> With the new ship's entry into service, China has demonstrated that it is fully capable of designing large resupply vessels and advanced marine replenishment equipment, the Navy said, adding the ship also marks a milestone in the Navy's long-distance logistics support capability.
> 
> The Navy has yet to disclose the specifications of the new vessel, but Chinese military observers have said that it has a displacement of more than 45,000 metric tons－almost twice as much as the Type-903 class, the current pillar of the Navy's replenishment force. Its maximum speed is about 25 knots, according to observers.
> 
> Before the Hulun Lake, the PLA Navy had 16 replenishment ships in active service. The largest is the 37,000-ton CNS Qinghai Lake, the only one in the Type-908 class, which was built in Ukraine as a merchant tanker before its purchase and refit by China in the early 1990s.
> 
> All previous types are slower than the new ship, making them incompatible with a faster-moving carrier battle group. In addition, their supply-carrying capacity is not big enough to support the needs of a carrier group.
> 
> The Chinese Navy has only one aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, a refitted Soviet-era ship. The Liaoning battle group has conducted several open-sea training exercises since the carrier was delivered to the Navy in late 2012. However, the group has been restrained in terms of long-range operational capability because of the absence of large, fast replenishment ships, military analysts said.
> 
> Work on the nation's second aircraft carrier－the first designed domestically－is nearing completion. Like the Liaoning, the new carrier will have a displacement of around 50,000 tons. It will have a conventional propulsion system and will carry J-15 fighter jets. It will soon begin mooring trials to verify its overall design, the Navy said.
> 
> Li Jie, a senior researcher at the PLA Naval Military Studies Research Institute, said large replenishment ships are essential to a carrier battle group during long-distance missions.
> 
> "A large replenishment vessel can sail fast to keep pace with combat vessels and can carry virtually all kinds of ammunition, fuel and living necessities to support a prolonged operation at sea," Li said. "By comparison, a smaller ship moves slower and can't carry enough materiel for a carrier battle group. Ships such as those in the Type-901 class are especially important to navies that lack overseas bases."
> 
> Du Wenlong, an equipment researcher at the PLA Academy of Military Science, said a Type-901 ship will enable a carrier battle group to engage an enemy in a series of naval battles without needing to return to its home port for resupply.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/military/2017/09-04/271999.shtml


Great news, the last piece of the puzzle done, mission completed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

grey boy 2 said:


> Great news, the last piece of the puzzle done, mission completed


Now, just a couple more of these (5 would be very nice )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Live firing training in Yellow Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> View attachment 423442
> 
> 
> View attachment 423443
> 
> 
> View attachment 423444


So.... a new sub of ??? ... and...???


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

_China's first new supply ship is commissioned, carrier formation is strengthened_
_The strongest lineup of China's carrier formation will be revealed soon_
Brief version!
*FOCUS TODAY [今日关注] 20170906 | CCTV-4*
CN Commentary + EngSub





Full-version!
_The 40,000-tonne Supply Ship to join China's strongest carrier formation_
*FOCUS TODAY 《今日关注》 20170906 四万吨级补给舰入列 助力中国航母编队远航 | CCTV-4*
CN Commentary + EngSub

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

What is this? anyone?




EDIT: AESA radar (单面阵)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

It sure looks like the PLAN is going 'quantum'

Quantum navigation, quantum communications, quantum computing, quantum search & detection

*中船重工与中科大合作成立量子导航、通信、探测三大实验室*

2017-09-08 09:58 来源：澎湃新闻

9月7日，中船重工与中国科学技术大学量子信息技术合作研究协议签署仪式在安徽合肥举行。中船重工董事长、党组书记胡问鸣，中科大党委书记许武共同出席，中船重工总经理、党组副书记孙波，中科院院士、中科大校长包信和代表双方在协议文书上签字，中船重工副总经理、党组副书记邵开文，副总经理杜刚，中科院院士、中科大常务副校长潘建伟，中科大副校长朱长飞，中科院院士郭光灿等出席。





本文图片均来自中国科学技术大学网

仪式开始前，双方就有关问题深入交流。胡问鸣对双方正式签署量子信息技术合作研究协议表示祝贺，对中科大在量子信息技术领域具有世界领先水平的原创性科技成果表示钦佩，对双方合作创新，携手开创量子信息技术应用新空间的前景充满信心。他说，我国国防装备研制很多走的是引进消化吸收再创新的道路，缺乏我们自己的原创和发明，其主要原因就是一直没有在原始创新方面取得重大突破。自主创新的主体在企业。军工央企要有走在世界前列的雄心和主动作为的行动。作为战略性前瞻性重大科学问题，量子信息技术必将引发军事、经济、社会领域重大变革。中科大是原始创新和自主创新的摇篮，在最新的《泰晤士报高等教育》杂志“世界大学排行榜”上位列第132位，在量子信息科学等前沿领域具有重要地位和突出影响，多年研究的成果也到了开花结果的时候。中船重工海洋装备研发制造实力雄厚，在量子导航等领域取得了一些成果，与中科大开始了相关合作。今天，双方正式签署量子信息技术合作研究协议，明确联合成立量子导航、量子通信、量子探测三大实验室，旨在加大力度，加快步伐，把中科大的科研成果优势与中船重工的工程化应用、产融一体优势结合起来，使量子信息技术成果与工程应用结合起来，通过合作创新，真正把技术成果变成装备，形成战斗力，推动装备研制实现从仿研仿制到自主创新、从跟跑到领跑的跨越，在国防建设领域取得突破性成果，走上原始创新、自主创新道路，实现弯道超车，提升国防实力、科技实力和国际影响力，为维护世界和平和国家安全作出新贡献。希望双方以此次协议签署为契机，加快项目落地，推动量子信息技术工程化应用水平不断提高，携手开创量子信息技术应用新空间。





孙波表示，中船重工一直非常重视量子信息技术的研究和发展，多年来与中科大在科技研发和技术交流方面开展了紧密合作，为今天双方合作协议的成功签署打下了良好基础。作为各自领域的领军力量，中船重工和中科大都肩负着国防建设和科技发展的重任，希望双方以协议签署为新的里程碑，以强烈的紧迫感和责任感，主动作为，抢抓机遇， 在*量子通信*、*量子导航*、*量子探测*和*量子计算*等方面开展深度合作，推动产学研用合作早日取得新成果。中船重工及有关科研院所将与中科大携手努力，共创双方合作发展的美好未来 ，共同开创量子信息技术应用的崭新空间。





许武、包信和在讲话中高度赞同胡问鸣、孙波的观点，对胡问鸣、孙波一行来到中科大表示热烈欢迎，对中船重工多年来为中科大发展提供的支持帮助表示衷心感谢。指出，中船重工是我国海军装备供应保障的主体力量和海洋装备创新发展的主力军，在信息电子领域拥有包括雷达、光电、通信、导航、计算机和水声等专业，在海洋信息系统总体、信息获取传输处理、指挥控制和信息对抗等方面具有一流的科研实力。中科大非常重视与中船重工的合作，将以此次合作协议为新起点，进一步发挥自身科技与人才优势，推进双方在量子通信、量子导航和量子探测等领域实现深层次合作，让双方产学研用合作早日结出丰硕的成果，同时希望双方不断深化沟通交流，拓展合作领域，促进央企与高校携手进步、共同发展。





仪式开始前，胡问鸣、孙波一参观了中科大量子卫星和京沪干线总控中心，原子分子精密测量、量子成像技术和自旋量子精密测量等重点实验室，听取了潘建伟关于量子创新院建设等情况的介绍。邵开文为潘建伟颁发了中船重工科技委副主任聘书。

中船重工董事会秘书刘郑国，中国船舶重工集团海洋防务与信息对抗有限公司董事长范国平，中科大教授卢征天、李传锋、孙方稳、刘乃乐，以及双方有关部门和单位负责人参加以上活动。

http://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_1788143

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Brainsucker

cirr said:


> View attachment 423442
> 
> 
> View attachment 423443
> 
> 
> View attachment 423444



039B Yuan Class SSK?


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> Another electronic scout vessel (the 7th in the series)
> 
> View attachment 419678



Launched this afternoon 08.09.2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

L-15 naval version

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> L-15 naval version
> 
> View attachment 423917




But still not carrier-capable !  

The PLANAF urgently needs a modern naval trainer.


----------



## cirr

interesting new double-band(X + LorC?) digital array radar (Type 383?)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

What the heck is this? "SMART-L"?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Looks like the Type 075 LHD has beaten the Type 052E DDG to the starting line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dy1022

075 LHD all the way, cancel the shItty 052E, we need more 055 and Carrier, SSN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Type 901 general supply vessel no. 965 Hulun Lake at the induction day

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

黄旭华院士荣获何梁何利基金最高奖，全票!

(2017-09-08) 来源：《中船重工》 

9月8日，黄旭华院士荣获何梁何利基金最高奖––2017年度“何梁何利科学与技术成就奖”宣布会在中船重工总部举行。中船重工副总经理杜刚出席并讲话，何梁何利基金评选委员会秘书长段瑞春宣读获奖结果并向黄旭华院士颁发获奖证书，国家奖励办、国防科工局有关领导出席并发言。

杜刚代表中船重工党组对黄旭华院士荣获何梁何利基金最高奖表示最诚挚的祝贺，对何梁何利基金会、国家奖励办、国防科工局一直以来给予中船重工的支持和帮助表示感谢。他说，何梁何利基金的宗旨是通过奖励取得杰出成就的中国科技工作者，促进科学与技术发展，倡导尊重知识、尊重人才、崇尚科学的良好社会风尚，激励广大科技工作者不断攀登高峰，加速国家现代化进程。黄旭华院士作为我国第一代核潜艇总设计师，在潜艇总体设计、结构设计、船舶系统工程理论等方面造诣颇深，在核潜艇研制过程中呕心沥血，不断引领核潜艇技术创新超越，是我国核潜艇工程的先驱者和不可多得的科学家，为核潜艇事业作出了不可磨灭的贡献。荣获何梁何利基金最高奖，是基金会对黄院士贡献的最大肯定，在中船重工也是首次，必将对集团公司科研人员乃至全国科研工作者起到巨大的激励作用，意义重大。未来，中船重工将涌现出更多的杰出人才和领军人物，为海洋强国建设作出更大的贡献。

段瑞春对何梁何利基金最高奖落户中船重工表示祝贺，他说，光荣属于“中国核潜艇之父”黄旭华院士，属于为核潜艇事业作出重大贡献的黄旭华团队。他强调，何梁何利科学与技术成就奖审核过程非常严格。历时近一年的评审过程中，基金会全体成员一直被黄旭华院士“干惊天动地的事，做隐姓埋名的人”的精神鼓舞着、感动着，大家一致认为黄旭华院士对党和国家无限忠诚，把毕生奉献给了祖国的核潜艇事业，*为祖国第一代核潜艇的研制、第二代核潜艇的升级、第三代核潜艇的跨越作出了重大贡献*，科技成就令人瞩目，全票通过并荣获2017年度“何梁何利科学与技术成就奖”是众望所归。希望黄旭华院士保持好身体，继续为国家核潜艇事业发挥余热，也希望中船重工能为何梁何利基金会推荐更多的人才，激励更多科技工作者为祖国的发展作出更大的贡献。

黄旭华院士表示，核潜艇技术从无到有，是中华民族集体智慧的结晶，是一代人共同努力的结果。自己能在工作岗位上尽职尽责，只争朝夕，做着自己应有的贡献，为此感到骄傲和自豪。他说，“如果党需要我冲锋陷阵时，我就一次流光自己的血；如果党需要我长期坚守时，我的血就一滴一滴地流！从正式成为中国共产党党员的那一刻起，我就下定了这样的决心，现在是这样，将来也会一直这样！”他承诺，老骥伏枥志在千里，自己将继续发挥余热，为核潜艇事业作出应有的贡献。

国家奖励办、国防科工局及中船重工相关部门、单位负责人参加会议。



http://www.csic.com.cn/zgxwzx/csic_jtxw/327146.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> 黄旭华院士荣获何梁何利基金最高奖，全票!
> 
> (2017-09-08) 来源：《中船重工》
> 
> 9月8日，黄旭华院士荣获何梁何利基金最高奖––2017年度“何梁何利科学与技术成就奖”宣布会在中船重工总部举行。中船重工副总经理杜刚出席并讲话，何梁何利基金评选委员会秘书长段瑞春宣读获奖结果并向黄旭华院士颁发获奖证书，国家奖励办、国防科工局有关领导出席并发言。
> 
> 杜刚代表中船重工党组对黄旭华院士荣获何梁何利基金最高奖表示最诚挚的祝贺，对何梁何利基金会、国家奖励办、国防科工局一直以来给予中船重工的支持和帮助表示感谢。他说，何梁何利基金的宗旨是通过奖励取得杰出成就的中国科技工作者，促进科学与技术发展，倡导尊重知识、尊重人才、崇尚科学的良好社会风尚，激励广大科技工作者不断攀登高峰，加速国家现代化进程。黄旭华院士作为我国第一代核潜艇总设计师，在潜艇总体设计、结构设计、船舶系统工程理论等方面造诣颇深，在核潜艇研制过程中呕心沥血，不断引领核潜艇技术创新超越，是我国核潜艇工程的先驱者和不可多得的科学家，为核潜艇事业作出了不可磨灭的贡献。荣获何梁何利基金最高奖，是基金会对黄院士贡献的最大肯定，在中船重工也是首次，必将对集团公司科研人员乃至全国科研工作者起到巨大的激励作用，意义重大。未来，中船重工将涌现出更多的杰出人才和领军人物，为海洋强国建设作出更大的贡献。
> 
> 段瑞春对何梁何利基金最高奖落户中船重工表示祝贺，他说，光荣属于“中国核潜艇之父”黄旭华院士，属于为核潜艇事业作出重大贡献的黄旭华团队。他强调，何梁何利科学与技术成就奖审核过程非常严格。历时近一年的评审过程中，基金会全体成员一直被黄旭华院士“干惊天动地的事，做隐姓埋名的人”的精神鼓舞着、感动着，大家一致认为黄旭华院士对党和国家无限忠诚，把毕生奉献给了祖国的核潜艇事业，*为祖国第一代核潜艇的研制、第二代核潜艇的升级、第三代核潜艇的跨越作出了重大贡献*，科技成就令人瞩目，全票通过并荣获2017年度“何梁何利科学与技术成就奖”是众望所归。希望黄旭华院士保持好身体，继续为国家核潜艇事业发挥余热，也希望中船重工能为何梁何利基金会推荐更多的人才，激励更多科技工作者为祖国的发展作出更大的贡献。
> 
> 黄旭华院士表示，核潜艇技术从无到有，是中华民族集体智慧的结晶，是一代人共同努力的结果。自己能在工作岗位上尽职尽责，只争朝夕，做着自己应有的贡献，为此感到骄傲和自豪。他说，“如果党需要我冲锋陷阵时，我就一次流光自己的血；如果党需要我长期坚守时，我的血就一滴一滴地流！从正式成为中国共产党党员的那一刻起，我就下定了这样的决心，现在是这样，将来也会一直这样！”他承诺，老骥伏枥志在千里，自己将继续发挥余热，为核潜艇事业作出应有的贡献。
> 
> 国家奖励办、国防科工局及中船重工相关部门、单位负责人参加会议。
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.csic.com.cn/zgxwzx/csic_jtxw/327146.htm


Just the brief of the 3rd paragraph with the red line 

_"Duan Ruichun represents CSIC praised highly Mr. Huang Xuhua as the Father of China's nuclear submarine and his team for their great contribution across the 1st generation, the 2nd and 3rd gen of nuke subs... and Huang Xuhua practically devoted the most part of his life to the China nuke submarine's causes. Huang Xuhua & his team won the 2017 annual "He Liang He Li" （何梁何利） Science and Technology Achievement Awards, which has a very strict audit process, and the review process itself lasted nearly a year."_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Photos of the *7th Type 815A Dongdiao-class Electronic Reconnaissance Ship* via HSH.
(also called the "Spy Ship" as in the Wiki terminology) 
(_Credits to Dafeng Cao 2017.09.10_)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

DDG *154* “*Xiamen*”

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## grey boy 2

Guess where this belong to? 052C, 052D, 055 DDG? 中华神盾座架

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

*China launches seventh Type 815A AGI*
*
Andrew Tate* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

12 September 2017





The seventh Type 815A intelligence collection ship on order for the PLAN was launched on 8 September in Shanghai. Source: Via HSH (Hobby Shanghai) website

The seventh improved Dongdiao-class (Type 815A) intelligence collection ship (AGI) on order for China’s People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) was launched on 8 September at the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai.

The ship is the sixth of the class to be launched since March 2014, with the previous hull entering the water in February 2017. All the ships of the improved Dongdiao class – as well as the original Type 815 – have been built at Hudong-Zhonghua, and it is anticipated that more will be constructed.

The 6,000 tonne (6,614 ton) ships are 130 m (426.5 ft) long with a beam of 16 m and are fitted with three or four very large and highly distinctive radomes that enclose the antennas.

The appearance of the fifth Type 815A hull differs from that of the previous ships of the class due to the installation of a cylindrical ‘Top Hat’ radome on the bridge roof.

Satellite imagery suggests that hull six is configured similarly. No antenna or radome has yet been installed on top of the bridge of the most recently launched ship.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*

To read the full article, Client Login
(203 of 390 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cnleio

Type052D launched YJ-18 supersonic anti-ship missile












YJ-18 missile launched from Navy test-ship

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## beijingwalker

*Joint Sea-2017: Russia & China to send 11 ships, 2 subs to Pacific*
Published time: 17 Sep, 2017 21:01
A joint Russian-Chinese naval force of more than a dozen military vessels, including submarines, will participate in the upcoming second stage of the Joint Sea-2017 naval drills in the Sea of Japan and Okhotsk.
The drills will kick off Monday and continue for a week, according to the spokesman for Russia’s Pacific Fleet, Vladimir Matveev.

_“The second stage of the Russian-Chinese naval exercise Joint Sea-2017 will involve 11 surface vessels, two submarines, four deep-submersible rescue vehicles, four anti-submarine planes and four deck helicopters,”_ Matveev told reporters Friday.

The Russian Pacific Fleet is represented by the large anti-submarine ship Admiral Tributs, cutting-edge modern corvette Sovershenny, the rescue vessel Igor Belousov equipped with deep-submersible rescue apparatus AS-40, two diesel submarines and a number of support ships. China rolled out the destroyer Shijiazhuang, the frigate Daqing, the submarine support ship Changdao with deep-submersible rescue vehicle Elar-7.

The drills will consist of two parts – on land and sea. Russian and Chinese marines will be training together at the Gornostay test grounds near Russia’s Far Eastern city of Vladivostok. The second part will be naval, taking place in the waters of the Sea of Japan and Okhotsk.

The first stage of the drills, aimed at furthering cooperation between the two fleets in countering security threats at sea, took place in July in the Baltic.

_“This is the first visit of the Chinese fleet to Baltiysk in the history of the Russian-Chinese relations,”_ Russian Baltic Fleet spokesman Roman Martov said at the time.

The drills have been held regularly since 2012, and their goal is improving security in the world’s oceans, as well as strengthening cooperation between the navies of the two countries.
https://www.rt.com/news/403633-russia-china-sending-ships-subs-pacific/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Second stage of Russian-Chinese naval exercise to involve 11 ships, 2 submarines*
Source: tass.com Editor: Huang Panyue Date: 2017-09-18



Chinese naval fleet goes to Vladivostok for Russian-Chinese drill

*Source:* tass.com

VLADIVOSTOK, September 17. /TASS/. Russia and China will deploy 11 ships and two submarines to take part in the second stage of their joint naval exercise, Maritime Cooperation-2017, a Pacific Fleet spokesman said on Sunday.

The second stage of the exercise will begin on Monday in the Sea of Okhotsk and the Sea of Japan.

"The second stage of the international Russian-Chinese Maritime Cooperation-2017 exercise will involve 11 surface ships, two submarines, two deep-submergence rescue vehicles, four anti-suibmarine warfare aircraft and four shipborne helicopters," spokesman Vladimir Matveyev said.

Russia will send the Admiral Tributs Udaloy-class destroyer, the Sovershenny corvette and the Igor Belousov rescue ship, carrying the AS-40 deep-submergence rescue vehicle and the R-11 missile corvette. In addition, the Pacific Fleet will also be represented by the Sovetskaya Gavan Grisha-class corvette, the Viktor Faleyev hydrographic survey vessel, the MB-93 sea tug and two diesel-electric submarines that were not named.

The four-vessel Chinese task force will be led by the Shijiazhuang destroyer.

"In addition, the naval phase of the exercise will involve the training of ship-aircraft coordination. This element will involve two Il-38 planes, two Tu-142M3 planes, a Ka-27PS and a Ka-27 helicopters of the Pacific Fleet’s naval aviation. The aviation of the Chinese Navy will be represented by Z-9C and Z-9D shipborne helicopters," Matveyev said.

The second stage of the Russian-Chinese Maritime Cooperation-2017 exercise will take place between September 18 and 26 and will consist of the coastal and the naval phases. The coastal phase will be held in Russia’s Far Eastern city of Vladivostok on September 18-21. The naval part is scheduled for September 22-26 in the Sea of Okhotsk and the Sea of Japan.

The first stage of the Russian-Chinese naval exercises ‘Maritime Cooperation-2017’ was held from July 21 to July 28 in Baltiysk, the coastal city in Russia’s westernmost Baltic exclave of Kaliningrad. Russia’s new generation Project 20380 corvettes - the Steregushchy and the Boiky - as well as a rescue tug, the Ka-27 multi-purpose shipborne helicopters, the Su-24 tactical bomber and the An-26 military transport aircraft took part in the drills.China sent the Hefei destroyer, the Yuncheng frigate and the Luoma Lake supply ship to the drills.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

053H3 FFG "566" upgraded version with HQ-10 (565、566已经换了HQ10，很快就能看到564、567也换了)








052D DDG "154"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> 053H3 FFG "566" upgraded version with HQ-10 (565、566已经换了HQ10，很快就能看到564、567也换了)


Should add 8x VLS cells + 1x HHQ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Should add 8x VLS cells + 1x HHQ-10


HHQ-10 are good against inbound missile but are thrash against any aerial threat except low level and slow flying drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

The Chinese People's Liberation Army-Navy Jiangkai-class frigate Linyi (FFG 547) | Source: U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Johans Chavarro

*See Source>>
Chinese navy produces designs which surpass the most modern ships of the US navy in size, volume, armament and quantity.*

The Chinese navy (the People’s Liberation Army Navy or PLAN) has, over the past two decades, augmented its fleet with new capabilities and platforms to control the near seas and fulfil the country’s Blue Navy Dream. By 2050, China is likely to have the largest navy in the world, unless the US navy overcomes its resource crunch. The quality of ships, their armaments and performance is comparable with most modern countries.

Chinese shipbuilding speed has impressed everyone across the board.

A article published by ThePrint on construction of Chinese intelligence ships(Type 815A) evoked a big response. Many comments on social media expressed awe at the speed of construction which has been enormously high. Readers asked how China’s naval shipyards are able to produce such large ships in a short period of time. Some people compared the speed of production to making dumplings.

The PLAN first produced smaller high-speed missile carrying catamarans called Type 22 Houbei class. Around 83 were built in just over eight years. Then the Type 52C and Type 54A, surprised the whole world with speed of construction at Shanghai’s Jiangnan Changxing and Hudong Zhonghua shipyards.

And now the most modern — Type 56, Type 52D, Type 55, Type 815A AGI (Auxiliary General Intelligence), Type 71 LPD (Landing Platform Dock) and even the AOR(Auxiliary Oil Replenishment) Type 901 — are also being built at Shanghai, Wuhan, Guangzhou and Dalian.

*No holidays*


> *China’s shipyards do not have the word “holiday’ in their dictionary. There are no Sundays or special festival days observed in any of the shipyards. There are no death anniversaries of politicians, leaders or martyrs observed as holidays.
> 
> All shipyards work on three shifts of eight hours in a day. The workforce is regularly circulated. There are no unions calling for shut downs.*



*Designs of ships*
The design bureaus work in similar fashion. The difference is that, they produce designs which surpass the most modern ships of the US navy in size, volume, armament, quantity and quality (which China is yet to prove in an actual combat).

Students in universities are being encouraged to build new designs and innovate on already existing designs.

Most Western experts feel that Chinese ships are crudely constructed and may not withstand the test of combat against a peer navy. They also feel the Chinese submarines are very noisy and would easily be detected when on long duration patrols. The focus of the designers appears to be to produce largest ships in the world.
Construction in modules

The construction of most of the large ships is done in modules, produced either at the same shipyard or at different shipyards, and brought for assembly. These modules are joined together to form the basic structure of the ship, which is later fitted out, thereby saving enormous amount of time.





Google Earth image of Dalian: Type 55 in Modules. Source: Author
*Different ships in a single shipyard*
The monopoly of shipyards in producing a particular type of ship has been broken. Now, different ship types or classes are assembled and built in most of the shipyards.

The Type 52D and Type 55 are being built at Jiangnan Changxing, popularly known as JNCX, along with the Yuanwang and MCMVs. In December 2016, there were at least 16 different ships being constructed at Jiangnan Changxing at a particular time.





Google Earth image of Jiangnan Changxing, where 16 ships are being built at a time. Source: Author
Similarly, Dalian shipyard is constructing three Type 52D, two Type 55 and also the CV-17 at the same time.

Recent trends indicate that larger shipyards like Hudong Zhonghua, Jiangnan Changxing and Dalian are constructing two ships of a class at any given time. In the case of Type 55, at both Dalian and Jiangnan Changxing they are being built simultaneously so that even the launch date would coincide.





Google Earth image of JNCX and Dalian, where two type 55 ships are being built simultaneously. Source: Author
It is also rumoured that the new facility for construction of CV (carrier vessel) will be able to construct two CVs at a time.

*Submarines*
The newly built facilities for construction of submarines at Huludao and Jiangnan Changxing are very large. The sizes of 290m X 135m are indicative that at any given time a minimum of four submarines will be under construction at these two yards.





Google Earth image of Jiangnan Changxing and Huludao Submarine Construction Facilities. Source: Author
*Implications*
China is likely to produce ships at this fast pace for another 30 years. India needs to learn a thing or two from its adversary to improve its shipyards. Permitting private sector to participate in shipbuilding alone will not suffice. The public sector too has to be a willing and strong partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pikkuboss

Wrong section... Admin move it to proper section.


----------



## Khafee

Congratulations!! 

@grey boy 2 @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @cirr 

@JSCh @TaiShang @beijingwalker @BATMAN

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sankranti

Truly incredible. A clear proof of a sense of purpose and a warning of an ominous future.


----------



## SorryNotSorry

@The Eagle kindly move this thread to the right section


----------



## TaiShang

Let's not celebrate and talk in vain until it actually takes place.

If China's maritime capabilities are growing, that's not surprising given China's growing relevance in world trade.

The Belt and Road has just made it a more important task.

As per 2015 white paper, the near term target is to ensure near sea defense, distant sea protection.

China has much more stake than anybody else in the world to ensure the free flow of goods along maritime routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dreamer4eva

East Asians and ship building go hand in hand, Chinese, Japanese and South Koreans can build ships at amazing speed. Great work Chinese peeps, respect...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910649442461564929

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

DDG "136" undergoing major refit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

_*PLAN submarine-rescue vessel Changdao (Pennant number 867)* will dock with Russian Navy's submarine in the 2nd stage of the Joint Sea 2017 exercise conducted at Vladivostok._

@xinfengcao Sep 20

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*With simultaneous visits to Indonesia, Russia, Belgium, and Sierra Leone, China is showing the global reach of the PLA Navy.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910853597159706624

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Newest 056 FFG "535" ready for commission (535宣城舰正在进行入列仪式彩排)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

*China's Maritime Strategic Realignment*

_Authored by Brian Kalman, Daniel Deiss, Edwin Watson via SouthFront.org,_

*China has begun construction of the first Type 075 Class Landing Helicopter Dock (LHD).*







Construction most likely started in January or February of this year, with some satellite imagery and digital photos appearing online of at least one pre-fabricated hull cell. The Type 075 will be the largest amphibious warfare vessel in the Peoples’ Liberation Army Navy (PLAN), with similar displacement and dimensions as the U.S. Navy _Wasp_ Class LHD. The PLA has also made it known that the force plans to expand the current PLA Marine Corps from 20,000 personnel to 100,000.

As China completes preparations for its new military base in Djibouti, located in the strategic Horn of Africa, it has also continued its substantial investment in developing the port of Gwadar, Pakistan.* Not only will Gwadar become a key logistics hub as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and the “One Belt, One Road” trade initiative, but will also be a key naval base in providing security for China’s maritime trade in the region.* When these developments are viewed in conjunction with the decision to reduce the size of the army by 300,000 personnel, it is obvious that China has reassessed the strategic focus of the nation’s armed forces.





*The PLAN’s intends to expand the current force structure of the PLA Marine Corps fivefold, from two brigades to ten brigades.* At the same time, the PLAN will be increased in size and capabilities, with many new, large displacement warships of varying types added to the fleet. Of particular interest, are the addition of at least two Type 055 destroyers, an indigenously designed and built aircraft carrier of a new class, two more Type 071 LPDs, and the first Type 075 LHD.

*China is rapidly gaining the ability to project power and naval presence at increasing distances from its shores.* Not only is the PLAN expanding in tonnage, but its new vessels are considerably more capable. The PLAN will be striving to add and train an additional 25% more personnel over the next half a decade, in an effort to add the skilled crews, pilots, and support personnel that will facilitate such an ambitious expansion.

The Chinese military leadership previously decided to double the number of AMIDs starting in 2014. A 100% increase in the PLA AMIDs (_Amphibious Mechanized Infantry Divisions_) and a 500% increase in the PLAMC denotes a major strategic shift in the defense strategy of the Chinese state. With the successful growth of the Silk Road Economic Belt/Maritime Silk Road Initiative, it becomes readily apparent that China must focus on securing and defending this global economic highway. China has made a massive investment, in partnership with many nations, in ensuring the success of a massive system of economic arteries that will span half of the globe. Many of these logistics arteries will transit strategic international maritime territories. In light of these developments, a military shift in focus away from fighting a ground war in China, to a greater maritime presence and power projection capability are quite logical.

*China began construction of a maritime support facility in Djibouti in 2016, to protect its interests in Africa, facilitate joint anti-piracy operations in the region, and to provide a naval base to support long range and extended deployments of PLAN assets to protect the shipping lanes transiting the Strait of Aden.* In addition, China invested approximately $46 billion USD in developing the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, including major investment in the infrastructure of the port of Gwadar. The governments of both nations desire the stationing of a flotilla of PLAN warships in the port, and possibly a rapid reaction force of PLA Marines. Gwadar is well positioned to not only protect China’s economic interests in Pakistan, but also to react to any crisis threatening the free passage of maritime traffic through the Strait of Hormuz. The forward positioning of naval forces will allow the PLAN to protect the vital crude oil and natural gas imports transiting the Suez Canal, the Gulf of Aden and into the Indian Ocean from routes west of the Horn of Africa. In light of the fact that 6% of natural gas imports and 34% of crude oil imports by sea to China transit this region, the desire to secure these waterways becomes readily apparent. Not only would the presence of PLAN warships and marines help to secure China’s vital interests in Pakistan and the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor in particular, but would also afford the PLAN a base of operations close to the Strait of Hormuz. Approximately 51% of all Chinese crude oil imports by sea transit the strait, as well as 24% of seaborne natural gas imports. Any closure of the Strait of Hormuz due to a theoretical military conflict or an act of terrorism or piracy would have a huge impact on the Chinese economy.

Although the maritime trade routes transiting the Indian Ocean are of vital importance to keeping the manufacturing engine of China running uninterrupted, the South China Sea is of even greater importance. *Not only does the region facilitate the passage of $5 trillion USD in global trade annually, but much of this trade is comprised of Chinese energy imports and exports of all categories. The geographic bottle neck of the Strait of Malacca, to the southwest of the South China Sea, affords the transit of 84% of all waterborne crude oil and 30% of natural gas imports to China. *The closure of the strait, or a significant disruption of maritime traffic in the South China Sea, would have a devastating impact on the Chinese state. It is in the vital national interest of China to secure the region based on this fact alone. In addition, establishing a series of strategically located island outposts, covering the approaches to the South China Sea, affords China a greater ability to secure the entire region, establish Anti-Access/Area Denial (A2/AD) and defend the southern approaches to the Chinese mainland, while enforcing the nation’s claims to valuable energy and renewable resources in the region.

China continues to expand and reinforce its island holdings in both the Paracel and Spratly archipelagos. The massive construction on Mischief Reef, Fiery Cross Reef and Subi Reef will likely be completed later this year. These three islands, in conjunction with the surveillance stations, port facilities and helicopter bases located on a number of key smaller atolls, afford China the capability to project power and presence in the region at a level that no other regional or global power can match.

*As China moves forward in expanding the PLAMC and the amphibious divisions of the PLA, it has maintained a swift schedule in shipbuilding which aims to provide a balanced and flexible amphibious sealift capability. *China intends to tailor a modern and sizable amphibious warfare fleet that is capable of defending the growing maritime interests of the nation, and which can provide a significant power projection capability that can be employed across the full breadth of the Maritime Silk Road.

The first two classes of amphibious vessels that were seen as essential to design, construct and supply to the PLAN were the Type 072A class Landing Ship Tank (LST) and the Type 071 class Landing Platform Dock (LPD). There are a total of six Type 071 LPDs planned, with four currently in service and the fifth vessel reaching completion this year.

Plans to build a large LHD began in 2012, with a number of different designs contemplated. The class was known in intervening years as the Type 075 or Type 081. The Type 075 design was finalized and plans were made to begin construction in 2016. Although many analysts believe that the PLAN intends to build two such vessels, there will most likely be a need for one or two additional vessels of this class to meet the growing maritime security and power projection requirements of the nation. All signs point to the PLAN’s intentions of establishing two to three Amphibious Ready Groups (ARGs), as they have slowly and methodically developed a modern amphibious warfare skillset over the past two decades. They have taken a similar approach to establishing a modern carrier-based naval aviation arm.

From what is known, the Type 075 will displace 40,000 tons, have an LOA of 250 meters, and a beam of 30 meter. The Type 075 will be fitted with a large well deck, allowing for amphibious operations by LCACs, AAVs, and conventional landing craft. Each LHD could theoretically carry approximately 1,500 to 2,000 marines, a full complement of MBTs and AAVs (approximately 25-40 armored vehicles), 60 to 80 light vehicles, and ample cargo stowage space. The helicopter compliment will most likely consist of approximately 20 Z-8 transport helicopters, two Z-18F ASW helicopters, one or two Ka-31 AEW helicopters, four Z-9 utility helicopters, and possibly 6 to 8 naval versions of the Z-10 attack helicopter. With no VSTOL fixed wing attack aircraft in service, the PLAN would most likely opt for using a rotary wing attack element for the LHDs.

*China has been slowly and methodically building the foundations of economic and military security and is offering those nations that cooperate as part of the New Silk Road/Maritime Silk Road a seat at the table.* In order to create a mutually beneficial trade and transportation network, one that may soon supersede or compete against others, China must secure its vital interests, backed up by military force, and build a viable and sustainable naval presence in key maritime regions.

*China has clearly signaled that its defense strategy is changing.*






*The Chinese leadership feels that the sovereignty of mainland China is secure and is shifting focus to securing the vital maritime trade lifeline* that not only ensures the security of the nation, but will allow China to increase its economic prosperity and trade partnerships with a multitude of nations.

Whether the United States decides to stand in the way of China’s growth or chooses to participate more constructively in a mutually beneficial relationship is yet to be determined. *Without a doubt, China has set its course and will not deviate from this course unless some overwhelming force is brought to bear.*


ZeroHedge (2017-09-23)
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-09-23/chinas-maritime-strategic-realignment

As well as at the _authors' own website_:
https://southfront.org/china-maritime-strategic-realignment/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

The PLA Navy Type 052E Destroyer (observation info)

The Type 052E DDG may have dimensions as of 157 meters (L), 18 meters (W), draft of 6 meters, with full-load displacement is estimated to be around 7,500 tons

The main improvements: the Type 364 Radar to be replaced by a Single-sided X-band rotating phased-array radar, the Type 517B VHF air search radar to be replaced by an L-band remote search radar, the single hangar to be enlarged into double, flight deck extension by 2 meters more, powered by two gas turbine generators, Integrated Power System, stealthy chimney, universal VLS (96 cells) and YJ-12 anti-ship missile launchers.






























More info:
96垂发和鹰击12反舰弹！中国是否建052E驱逐舰 [2017.08.03]
http://slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn/h/slide_8_203_55651.html

中国052E驱逐舰长什么样？或成航母带刀护卫 [2017-09-17]
http://war.163.com/photoview/4T8E0001/2275347.html

_Article mentioned that China's Type 052D destroyer procurement number is more than 16 ships, has gradually entered the end of construction, at the same time it's also mentioned that the Type 052E destroyer will be the next successors and PLAN Aegis destroyer ship procurement may reach 40 units, and mentioned that Type 055 destroyer units in service may reach 12~20 units. （小飞猪观察）

有文章提到，我国的052D驱逐舰采购数量超过16艘，目前已经渐渐的进入了建造尾声，同时还提到052E驱逐舰也将会采购这一数量，海军的“神盾”级驱逐舰将达到40艘，同时还提到055驱逐舰的服役数量也会有12艘-20艘。（小飞猪观察）_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

#28 054A launched at HP on 22.09.2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

_At the first glance, it looks like an LNG carrier of 174,000 m³, but actually it is the 6th Type 071 LPD (landing platform dock) of 20,000 tons and the 29th Type 054A frigate (4,000 tons).

~ at HDZH or Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai_









_East Pendulum @HenriKenhmann 2017-09-29_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

samsara said:


> The PLA Navy Type 052E Destroyer (observation info)
> 
> The Type 052E DDG may have dimensions as of 157 meters (L), 18 meters (W), draft of 6 meters, with full-load displacement is estimated to be around 7,500 tons
> 
> The main improvements: the Type 364 Radar to be replaced by a Single-sided X-band rotating phased-array radar, the Type 517B VHF air search radar to be replaced by an L-band remote search radar, the single hangar to be enlarged into double, flight deck extension by 2 meters more, powered by two gas turbine generators, Integrated Power System, stealthy chimney, universal VLS (96 cells) and YJ-12 anti-ship missile launchers.
> 
> View attachment 427643
> 
> View attachment 427644
> 
> View attachment 427645
> 
> View attachment 427646
> 
> View attachment 427647
> 
> View attachment 427648
> 
> View attachment 427649
> 
> 
> More info:
> 96垂发和鹰击12反舰弹！中国是否建052E驱逐舰 [2017.08.03]
> http://slide.mil.news.sina.com.cn/h/slide_8_203_55651.html
> 
> 中国052E驱逐舰长什么样？或成航母带刀护卫 [2017-09-17]
> http://war.163.com/photoview/4T8E0001/2275347.html
> 
> _Article mentioned that China's Type 052D destroyer procurement number is more than 16 ships, has gradually entered the end of construction, at the same time it's also mentioned that the Type 052E destroyer will be the next successors and PLAN Aegis destroyer ship procurement may reach 40 units, and mentioned that Type 055 destroyer units in service may reach 12~20 units. （小飞猪观察）
> 
> 有文章提到，我国的052D驱逐舰采购数量超过16艘，目前已经渐渐的进入了建造尾声，同时还提到052E驱逐舰也将会采购这一数量，海军的“神盾”级驱逐舰将达到40艘，同时还提到055驱逐舰的服役数量也会有12艘-20艘。（小飞猪观察）_


*China's evolving Type 052E destroyer*

It makes sense for China to keep upgrading the technology on the Type 052-series destroyers.

The Type 054 frigate is the naval equivalent of a light tank.

The Type 052B, 052C, 052D, and upcoming 052E destroyers are the naval equivalent of medium tanks.

The Type 055 destroyer (actually cruiser-class because it is longer and heavier than an American Ticonderoga cruiser) is the naval equivalent of a heavy tank.

Different scenarios require different naval combat ships. Not every mission needs an expensive Type 055 cruiser. Thus, China will keep upgrading the technology and build more Type 052-series destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Type 071 LPD #6 and Type 054A FFG #29 at HDZH in Shanghai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

055s at DL











CV 17

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

*Type 927: Aboard the largest naval training ship of the Chinese Navy*

*By Henri KENHMANN | East Pendulum - 03 October 2017*





Chinese Navy's largest naval training ship - the Type 927 No. 83 Qi Jiguang 戚继光​
Admitted to active service by the Chinese Navy a little more than 7 months ago, the new dedicated training ship for cadets with pendant number 83 _Qi Jiguang_ 戚继光 --_named after a Chinese military leader famed for combat against Japanese pirate invaders (1528-1588)_-- *Type 927* took off in mid-September for its first high seas tour which will last 76 days.

The ship and crew will visit Lisbon (Portugal), Taranto (Italy), Colombo (Sri Lanka) and Sattahip (Thailand) respectively, and will make a technical stop at the Port of Salalah in Oman.

The crew of 549 people comes from six Chinese naval academies - Naval Engineering College, Dalian Naval Academy, Submariner Academy, Naval Aviation University, University of Naval Medicine, and the Chinese Navy NCO (non-commissioned officer) Academy - including 32 female and 20 non-commissioned officers.









The departure of the largest naval training vessel of the Chinese Navy for its first high seas tour (Photo: PLA Navy)​
How will these hundreds of men and women live on this training ship with displacement about 10,000 tons? The military journalists of Chinese Navy who are part of the outing made a report focusing on the four main areas of a Chinese's daily life, namely "dressing, eating, sleeping and going out" or the people's basic needs (衣食住行).

Each seaman in the Chinese Navy usually has three types of holding aboard, the standard uniform, the training uniform (blue digital camouflage) and the physical training uniform (striped sweater, "_marinière, tricot rayé"_). And unlike the very old Chinese buildings, washing and drying the outfits are no longer done on decks.

The Type 927 has four separate laundries for men and women. Students on board must work on shifts.

Thanks to several washers and cupboards for disinfection and drying, and especially a lot of elbow grease, each crew can recover their own clothes within two hours as fast as possible.










Eating, which plays an important role in Chinese culture, occupies a not negligible place on the 83 Qi Jiguang, no less than 18 compartments are reserved for cooking, packaging and canteens to feed 350 people simultaneously, including a canteen for seamen with 200 seats.

Each canteen is also equipped with four televisions that allow retransmission of programs in China.

The self-service offers four different types of dishes, one soup and two accompanying vegetables for each meal. Fruits are provided at all midday lunches.


























While the rapid evolution of weapon equipment remains one of the captivating points when one observes the rise in power of the Chinese Navy, the standard of living aboard Chinese military buildings is also another important indicator as it directly impacts on the endurance and morale of the crew.

And it is probably in this area that we know the least.

This Type 927, which measures 163 meters long and 22 meters wide, has 102 cabins that can accommodate a total of 552 people. Each cabin is equipped with desks, wardrobes, telephone and central air conditioning.

The majority of these cabins are designed for six or eight people, but there are also four cabins, two one-person cabins, with their own bathrooms and digital televisions.

And just like the new generation of Chinese warships, hot water is provided 24 hours a day on board.














To take into account the fact that students may not yet be accustomed to movement in the confined corridors, those of Type 927 are for the most part enlarged.

The ship also has its own pharmacy, radio room, surgery and anesthesia room, as well as gyms, libraries, multi-function theater with 134 seats, even a karaoke room...














Henri K.

Loosely translated from:
http://www.eastpendulum.com/a-bord-du-plus-grand-navire-ecole-type-927-de-la-marine-chinoise

---------------------

Here's a good footage by CCTV about this ship:




.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nang2

cirr said:


> View attachment 429369


has anyone figured out the rear VLS count yet?


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> View attachment 429369





nang2 said:


> has anyone figured out the rear VLS count yet?



There definitely is room for 64 cells at the rear. What do you guys think?


----------



## nang2

SinoSoldier said:


> There definitely is room for 64 cells at the rear. What do you guys think?


It is possible as the edge of rear VLS section seems to be quite close to the adjacent structures.


----------



## english_man

The Chinese authorities are really teasing everyone with their released pictures of the 055.

I agree its still not conclusive, as from the picture of the rear VLS section, it does look like the overall VLS count of the vessel is 112........But if you take into account the angle of the photo, it is possible there could be another row of VLS taking the total upto 128.........so even after this photo........we cannot be sure what the true number is YET!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

And will someone please elaborate the extraordinary importance of this 112- vs 128-cell VLS?

Does the Type 055 have the peer competitor that 112-cell VLS will make it look bad while 128-cell will make it look good?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> And will someone please elaborate the extraordinary importance of this 112- vs 128-cell VLS?
> 
> Does the Type 055 have the peer competitor that 112-cell VLS will make it look bad while 128-cell will make it look good?


Nothing really. 128 vs 112 isn’t really that big of a deal ... unfortunately some 055 fanboys think otherwise. What really matters is the advanced tech in 055, not its tonnage or VLS cells. People panicking over the 112 VLS ... calm down and relax

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

The Chinese Navy's flotilla led by the Type 052C destroyer Changchun with pendant number 150 arrived at Thailand, its 20th and last stopover.






East Pendulum @HenriKenhmann 2017-10-04
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Nice 055 DDG CG

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## samsara

*The very first historic port of call of the Chinese Navy ships in London.*

















East Pendulum @HenriKenhmann 2017-10-04

------------------

_*Well, a small step yet it takes century-long to accomplish...*_
*the Chinese Navy ships do take very long time to be able to return those hospitalities as shown by the numerous past ports of calls by the many British Naval ships to mainland China... *

_*In this regard it's really showing up something... the changes of time *_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

Chinese navy flotilla in Thailand for friendly visit before it completes the record-breaking journey














* * * * *

*Flotilla's landmark tour nears end*

(China Daily) October 06, 2017

*Chinese Navy convoy arrives in Thailand on record-breaking journey*





CNS Changchun, a Type 052C guided-missile destroyer #150 (Photo/China News Service)​
The longest journey by a Chinese Navy convoy nears completion, with a flotilla arriving on Wednesday in Thailand, its final stop before heading home.

Three Chinese naval vessels－CNS Changchun, a Type 052C guided-missile destroyer; CNS Jinzhou, a Type 054A guided-missile frigate; and CNS Chaohu, a Type 903A replenishment ship－began a four-day goodwill visit to *Sattahip* on Wednesday morning.

At a welcome ceremony, Rear Admiral Shen Hao, commander of the flotilla, said the visit was designed to strengthen bilateral relations and boost cooperation.

The Chinese Navy will continue to work with the Royal Thai Navy in safeguarding regional peace and stability, he said.

Representatives from the Thai navy, the Chinese embassy and local Chinese enterprises as well as Chinese students at Thai universities were given a guided tour of the visiting vessels.

During the visit, the two sides plan to hold open houses, entertainment activities, commanders' meetings and joint exercises, according to the Chinese Navy.

*Thailand is the last stop of an almost six-month journey by the Chinese flotilla. It is the longest of its kind by the Chinese Navy.*

The flotilla left its home port in Shanghai on April 23, the 68th anniversary of the founding of the People's Liberation Army Navy.

*Before arriving in Thailand, it had made goodwill voyages to 19 countries in Asia, Europe, Africa and Oceania, including Vietnam, Iran, Italy and Tanzania.*

It is expected to return to China as early as next week, which means the entire voyage will have *lasted more than 170 days*, according to the PLA Navy. The record currently stands at 168 days, which was fulfilled by three ships from August 2015 to February 2016, straight after a four-month escort mission in the Gulf of Aden.

*In another development, the 26th Escort Fleet of the Chinese Navy arrived in London on Tuesday to begin a five-day visit. This is the fourth visit to the United Kingdom by Chinese naval ships and the first time they have called at the British capital.*

Before the UK, the fleet stopped at Denmark and Belgium after completing a four-month escort mission in the Gulf of Aden and waters off Somalia, which ended in late August.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/1006/c90000-9276868.html
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

* Chinese navy PLAN East China Sea Fleet with a submarine detachment practise combat effectiveness *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

The 3rd Zubr class (Bison) air-cushioned landing craft (LCAC) hull no:3327 commissioned
野牛家族的第三艘野牛也就是国产的第一艘野牛气垫船3327艇终于加入人民海军序列，
与3325、3326不同的是3327两侧的风扇壳上的是八一军旗而不是海军旗，而且3327的建造过程也是一波三折，中途几次停工

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Chinese naval escort fleet concludes friendly visit to Britain
Source: Xinhua| 2017-10-08 01:34:44|Editor: Zhou Xin














China's 26th naval escort fleet commander Wang Zhongcai (2nd L, Front) shakes hands with David Elford, British Naval Regional Commander for Eastern England, during a farewell ceremony at West India Docks in east London's Canary Wharf, Britain, on Oct. 7, 2017. China's 26th naval escort fleet departed from here Saturday after a five-day friendly visit to Britain. The fleet, composed of the guided-missile frigates Huanggang and Yangzhou, and the comprehensive supply ship Gaoyouhu, called at the Canary Wharf in east London Tuesday, the third stop of its global voyage after completing its escort mission in August in Gulf of Aden and Somali waters. (Xinhua/Han Yan)

LONDON, Oct. 7 (Xinhua) -- China's 26th naval escort fleet departed from here Saturday after a five-day friendly visit to Britain.

Chinese Ambassador to Britain Liu Xiaoming, representatives of the Royal British Navy, and hundreds of overseas Chinese in Britain, attended a farewell ceremony at the West India Docks in east London's Canary Wharf.

This was the first time for Chinese naval ships to pay an official visit to the British capital city.

The fleet, which composed of the guided-missile frigates Huanggang and Yangzhou, and the comprehensive supply ship Gaoyouhu, called at the Canary Wharf in east London Tuesday, the third stop of its global voyage after completing its escort mission in August in Gulf of Aden and Somali waters.

During the stay, some 700 Chinese naval servicemen and their British counterparts visited each other's warships, held a football match friendly, and exchanged views on a broad range of issues from anti-piracy to humanitarian rescues.

The vessels were also open for visit to the public on Wednesday.

The next stop for the Chinese naval escort fleet is France.

China sent its first convoy fleet to the Gulf of Aden and Somali waters for an anti-piracy mission in December 2008 and has since dispatched 27 batches of escort fleets with more than 21,000 personnel to perform the mission. China and the European Union have cooperated closely in the escort mission in recent years.




The guided-missile frigate Huanggang of China's 26th naval escort fleet departs from West India Docks in east London's Canary Wharf, Britain, on Oct. 7, 2017. China's 26th naval escort fleet departed from here Saturday after a five-day friendly visit to Britain. The fleet, composed of the guided-missile frigates Huanggang and Yangzhou, and the comprehensive supply ship Gaoyouhu, called at the Canary Wharf in east London Tuesday, the third stop of its global voyage after completing its escort mission in August in Gulf of Aden and Somali waters. (Xinhua/Han Yan)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thetigerforces

Adam wang said:


> Chinese naval escort fleet concludes friendly visit to Britain
> Source: Xinhua| 2017-10-08 01:34:44|Editor: Zhou Xin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's 26th naval escort fleet commander Wang Zhongcai (2nd L, Front) shakes hands with David Elford, British Naval Regional Commander for Eastern England, during a farewell ceremony at West India Docks in east London's Canary Wharf, Britain, on Oct. 7, 2017. China's 26th naval escort fleet departed from here Saturday after a five-day friendly visit to Britain. The fleet, composed of the guided-missile frigates Huanggang and Yangzhou, and the comprehensive supply ship Gaoyouhu, called at the Canary Wharf in east London Tuesday, the third stop of its global voyage after completing its escort mission in August in Gulf of Aden and Somali waters. (Xinhua/Han Yan)
> 
> LONDON, Oct. 7 (Xinhua) -- China's 26th naval escort fleet departed from here Saturday after a five-day friendly visit to Britain.
> 
> Chinese Ambassador to Britain Liu Xiaoming, representatives of the Royal British Navy, and hundreds of overseas Chinese in Britain, attended a farewell ceremony at the West India Docks in east London's Canary Wharf.
> 
> This was the first time for Chinese naval ships to pay an official visit to the British capital city.
> 
> The fleet, which composed of the guided-missile frigates Huanggang and Yangzhou, and the comprehensive supply ship Gaoyouhu, called at the Canary Wharf in east London Tuesday, the third stop of its global voyage after completing its escort mission in August in Gulf of Aden and Somali waters.
> 
> During the stay, some 700 Chinese naval servicemen and their British counterparts visited each other's warships, held a football match friendly, and exchanged views on a broad range of issues from anti-piracy to humanitarian rescues.
> 
> The vessels were also open for visit to the public on Wednesday.
> 
> The next stop for the Chinese naval escort fleet is France.
> 
> China sent its first convoy fleet to the Gulf of Aden and Somali waters for an anti-piracy mission in December 2008 and has since dispatched 27 batches of escort fleets with more than 21,000 personnel to perform the mission. China and the European Union have cooperated closely in the escort mission in recent years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guided-missile frigate Huanggang of China's 26th naval escort fleet departs from West India Docks in east London's Canary Wharf, Britain, on Oct. 7, 2017. China's 26th naval escort fleet departed from here Saturday after a five-day friendly visit to Britain. The fleet, composed of the guided-missile frigates Huanggang and Yangzhou, and the comprehensive supply ship Gaoyouhu, called at the Canary Wharf in east London Tuesday, the third stop of its global voyage after completing its escort mission in August in Gulf of Aden and Somali waters. (Xinhua/Han Yan)


Nice. Hope they can visit australia some day


----------



## samsara

I look forward to seeing the updated TABLE of the PLA naval ships commissioned throughout the 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

星海军事 said:


> How would that be possible? Since demonstrators were built for technology demonstration.


I'm curious, has CSSC been awarded the 075 LHD contract already? I know PLAN commander Shen Jinlong visited the shipyard back in March but there are conflicting reports ...


----------



## grey boy 2

A loaded Zhoushan Naval Base (出处: 飞扬军事 - 中国军迷原创第一站)
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 星海军事

Figaro said:


> I'm curious, has CSSC been awarded the 075 LHD contract already? I know PLAN commander Shen Jinlong visited the shipyard back in March but there are conflicting reports ...



H&Z Shipbuilding of CSSC is the potential shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

A throwback to May 9, 2003 (2003年5月9日)
















The PLAN has come so far

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou

Figaro said:


>


I still remember that moment! I almost stopped the breath the moment that I saw the picture of Type052C for the first time! Cannot believe my eyes!!The baby ship had the positions to carry four Aegis-alike radars, but, but it looks too beautiful to be true!!! The similar moment happened again in 2010 when the picture of J20 firstly leaked in internet.

I don't know when such "WOW" moment could happen again. Maybe the time to see PLAN's first 100,000 ton nuclear-powered carrier with EM catapult systems??

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

SKWB-2500 






in action

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## samsara

GS Zhou said:


> I still remember that moment! I almost stopped the breath the moment that I saw the picture of Type052C for the first time! Cannot believe my eyes!!The baby ship had the positions to carry four Aegis-alike radars, but, but it looks too beautiful to be true!!! The similar moment happened again in 2010 when the picture of J20 firstly leaked in internet.
> 
> I don't know when such "WOW" moment could happen again. Maybe the time to see PLAN's first 100,000 ton nuclear-powered carrier with EM catapult systems??


Coming from more modest mind, I will say "WOW" for the 3rd CV launching (whatever the carrier-based aircraft launching system: Steam or EMALS / power system: conventional or nuke; as long as size & displacement >> Liaoning) and then for every successive CV launching... 

I'll say "WOW" too for the launching of the helicopter carrier 

as well as the Type 075 landing helicopter dock

and any known Next Gen submarine - SSN & SSBN

as well as Type 052E and of course Type 055... any big naval surface asset entitles to get a "WOW" IMO  just an appreciation knowing how challenging and costly to build one (just see the case of other naval forces even the USN)... I simply don't want to take it for granted!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

The 2nd type 901 general supply ship unveiled 航母二奶妈稳稳的！901补给舰二号舰进展曝光
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

https://v.qq.com/x/page/b030748p16f.html

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Type 901 AOE #2






The PLAN sail training ship - Polang

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> SKWB-2500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in action


*China's SKWB-2500 3D CNC bending machine*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


>


building such ship is a pure waste of money. We are still a developing country, we should spend our budget more wisely!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

GS Zhou said:


> building such ship is a pure waste of money. We are still a developing country, we should spend our budget more wisely!!!


It's a training ship ... probably does not cost much anyways. What is a pure waste of money is spending 8000 dollars on an aircraft carrier toilet from one *ahem* specific superpower ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

052E

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> 052E
> 
> View attachment 430844



How do you know it's a 052E?


----------



## cirr

http://news.cctv.com/2017/10/12/VIDEK4Q4d2vX6lTcvAB3ezO1171012.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rcrmj

so it is 115 VSL after all`````

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*China wins 2nd Pakistan Navy Int’l Nautical Competition*

The team of Chinese Naval Academy shines with 4 gold medals
UAE remains runner up
Pakistan
by Dawood Rehman | Published on October 13, 2017 




Facebook
Twitter
Reddit
KARACHI – China has won the 2nd Pakistan Navy International Nautical Competition by scoring four gold medals whereas UAE remained runner up.

Chief guest Commander Karachi Rear Admiral Ather Mukhtar distributed the trophies and prizes amongst the winners.

In the three-day-long competition, a total of six teams from China, Sri Lanka, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Pakistan Naval Academy and Pakistan Marines Academy participated.

The team of Chinese Naval Academy displayed marvelous performance throughout the event and stood overall winner of the competition.






The competitions were conducted in various categories of swimming and Lifesaving races in Naval Physical Training and Sports Complex PNS KARSAZ as well as Seamanship race and sailing competitions at Karachi Harbor.






The 2nd PN International Nautical Competition concluded on Friday with a prize distribution ceremony at Pakistan Naval Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cnleio

2017 ~ 2025 China phased array radar DDG building

2017





2025

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Makarena

GS Zhou said:


> building such ship is a pure waste of money. We are still a developing country, we should spend our budget more wisely!!!



it isn't a waste, it is a training ship and it also promote soft power. Many navies in the world have it and they use it to train their sailors and visiting other countries to establish relationship. In fact, it amazed me that it took China that long to have one. It is just too bad that China didn't choose Chinese traditional ship, but instead a western style. They really missed a good chance to showcase Chinese ancient world class shipyard technology. Whoever made that decision should be fired.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

The 1st type 901 general supply ship hull no:965 was formally assigned to the North sea fleet (快讯：901大型快速补给舰已经抵达北海舰队某军港预计将于辽宁舰航母进行补给训练！)_



_
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

The future CVN-21 design CG (未来国产核动力航母舰岛设计应该采用双波段相控阵雷达以及综合射频天线。配合055以及未来发展型号 作为引领未来水面舰艇发展的目标。舰载机方面型号偏多给后勤带来压力但如果可以采用机器检修自动化责可以大大减轻负担！ （图文：西葛西造舰军事CG）
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> *Type 927: Aboard the largest naval training ship of the Chinese Navy*
> 
> *By Henri KENHMANN | East Pendulum - 03 October 2017*
> 
> View attachment 429263
> 
> Chinese Navy's largest naval training ship - the Type 927 No. 83 Qi Jiguang 戚继光​
> Admitted to active service by the Chinese Navy a little more than 7 months ago, the new dedicated training ship for cadets with pendant number 83 _Qi Jiguang_ 戚继光 --_named after a Chinese military leader famed for combat against Japanese pirate invaders (1528-1588)_-- *Type 927* took off in mid-September for its first high seas tour which will last 76 days.
> 
> The ship and crew will visit Lisbon (Portugal), Taranto (Italy), Colombo (Sri Lanka) and Sattahip (Thailand) respectively, and will make a technical stop at the Port of Salalah in Oman.
> 
> The crew of 549 people comes from six Chinese naval academies - Naval Engineering College, Dalian Naval Academy, Submariner Academy, Naval Aviation University, University of Naval Medicine, and the Chinese Navy NCO (non-commissioned officer) Academy - including 32 female and 20 non-commissioned officers.
> 
> View attachment 429286
> 
> View attachment 429287
> 
> The departure of the largest naval training vessel of the Chinese Navy for its first high seas tour (Photo: PLA Navy)​
> How will these hundreds of men and women live on this training ship with displacement about 10,000 tons? The military journalists of Chinese Navy who are part of the outing made a report focusing on the four main areas of a Chinese's daily life, namely "dressing, eating, sleeping and going out" or the people's basic needs (衣食住行).
> 
> Each seaman in the Chinese Navy usually has three types of holding aboard, the standard uniform, the training uniform (blue digital camouflage) and the physical training uniform (striped sweater, "_marinière, tricot rayé"_). And unlike the very old Chinese buildings, washing and drying the outfits are no longer done on decks.
> 
> The Type 927 has four separate laundries for men and women. Students on board must work on shifts.
> 
> Thanks to several washers and cupboards for disinfection and drying, and especially a lot of elbow grease, each crew can recover their own clothes within two hours as fast as possible.
> 
> View attachment 429300
> 
> View attachment 429301
> 
> 
> Eating, which plays an important role in Chinese culture, occupies a not negligible place on the 83 Qi Jiguang, no less than 18 compartments are reserved for cooking, packaging and canteens to feed 350 people simultaneously, including a canteen for seamen with 200 seats.
> 
> Each canteen is also equipped with four televisions that allow retransmission of programs in China.
> 
> The self-service offers four different types of dishes, one soup and two accompanying vegetables for each meal. Fruits are provided at all midday lunches.
> 
> View attachment 429306
> 
> View attachment 429307
> 
> View attachment 429308
> 
> View attachment 429309
> 
> View attachment 429310
> 
> View attachment 429311
> 
> 
> While the rapid evolution of weapon equipment remains one of the captivating points when one observes the rise in power of the Chinese Navy, the standard of living aboard Chinese military buildings is also another important indicator as it directly impacts on the endurance and morale of the crew.
> 
> And it is probably in this area that we know the least.
> 
> This Type 927, which measures 163 meters long and 22 meters wide, has 102 cabins that can accommodate a total of 552 people. Each cabin is equipped with desks, wardrobes, telephone and central air conditioning.
> 
> The majority of these cabins are designed for six or eight people, but there are also four cabins, two one-person cabins, with their own bathrooms and digital televisions.
> 
> And just like the new generation of Chinese warships, hot water is provided 24 hours a day on board.
> 
> View attachment 429313
> 
> View attachment 429314
> 
> View attachment 429315
> 
> 
> To take into account the fact that students may not yet be accustomed to movement in the confined corridors, those of Type 927 are for the most part enlarged.
> 
> The ship also has its own pharmacy, radio room, surgery and anesthesia room, as well as gyms, libraries, multi-function theater with 134 seats, even a karaoke room...
> 
> View attachment 429316
> 
> View attachment 429318
> 
> View attachment 429331
> 
> 
> Henri K.
> 
> Loosely translated from:
> http://www.eastpendulum.com/a-bord-du-plus-grand-navire-ecole-type-927-de-la-marine-chinoise
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Here's a good footage by CCTV about this ship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Another short footage of life inside the training ship... replenishment in Oman




(No Engsub)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

grey boy 2 said:


> The future CVN-21 design CG (未来国产核动力航母舰岛设计应该采用双波段相控阵雷达以及综合射频天线。配合055以及未来发展型号 作为引领未来水面舰艇发展的目标。舰载机方面型号偏多给后勤带来压力但如果可以采用机器检修自动化责可以大大减轻负担！ （图文：西葛西造舰军事CG）
> Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.


is there any plan to sell off Type53H3 frigates ?


----------



## grey boy 2

BDforever said:


> is there any plan to sell off Type53H3 frigates ?


Not any so far that i've heard of bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

grey boy 2 said:


> Not any so far that i've heard of bro


well according to some Bangladeshi sources, BD Navy is getting 2+ Type53H3 frigates as hot sell and will start joining the fleet from next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

BDforever said:


> well according to some Bangladeshi sources, BD Navy is getting 2+ Type53H3 frigates as hot sell and will start joining the fleet from next year.


Oh, you meant the older done deal of the 2 refitted upgraded of 2 Type 53H3 FFG? i thought you are asking for any further other than that

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

grey boy 2 said:


> Oh, you meant the older done deal of the 2 refitted upgraded of 2 Type 53H3 FFG? i thought you are asking for any further other than that


yes this one, you know anything ? is it older deal ? i mean we got 2 Type53H2 frigates few years ago.


----------



## grey boy 2

BDforever said:


> yes this one, you know anything ?


Its official a done deal, i've only heard of your navy personnel has been undergoing training with these FFG, the upgrade seems to be pretty good, like the HQ-10 and enhanced anti-submarine capability to the standard of 056 FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

grey boy 2 said:


> Its official a done deal, i've only heard of your navy personnel has been undergoing training with these FFG, the upgrade seems to be pretty good, like the HQ-10 and enhanced anti-submarine capability to the standard of 056 FFG


I heard that BD Navy modifying AsuW capabilities with western system. 
and any news about when we will get our send batch of 2 C13B corvettes ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

BDforever said:


> I heard that BD Navy modifying AsuW capabilities with western system.
> and any news about when we will get our send batch of 2 C13B corvettes ?


Sorry bro, nothing that i knew of, will tag and let you know if any news comes up

@BDforever 
Here is the sample of the FFG you maybe getting

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BDforever

grey boy 2 said:


> Sorry bro, nothing that i knew of, will tag and let you know if any news comes up
> 
> @BDforever
> Here is the sample of the FFG you maybe getting


looks beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese Naval Fleet Back Home after Visiting 20 Countries




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

*Technology feat gives Navy futuristic weapon*

By Zhao Lei | China Daily USA | Updated: 2017-10-10 07:30

*China has developed electromagnetic launch technologies that allow the People's Liberation Army to build a futuristic naval weapon described as game-changing - an electromagnetic railgun.*

According to a news release from the *PLA Naval University of Engineering in Wuhan*, Hubei province, *Rear Admiral Ma Weiming*, the university's top researcher, *has designed electromagnetic launch systems* as part of "a key national defense program".

More than 100 Chinese experts in the field, including 40 academicians from the Chinese Academy of Sciences and Chinese Academy of Engineering, were "ecstatic" at a briefing when they saw what Ma had achieved.

*Ma's team mastered the cutting-edge technology. Engineers continue to make breakthroughs in this regard, having designed several pieces of equipment and techniques that no one else in the world has created, the university said.*

*This is the first time that the Chinese military has officially confirmed its railgun program*, though the release did not give further details about the program.

Based on *electromagnetic force*, a railgun uses a pair of conductive rails to launch projectiles and enables them to attain an extremely high speed. The projectile normally does not contain explosives as artillery shells do, but employs its *strong kinetic energy* generated by the high speed to inflict damage on a target.

This weapon is widely believed to be capable of revolutionizing future naval warfare as its *power, range and speed are much better* than explosive-powered guns currently mounted on combat ships, experts say.

Chen Hu, editor-in-chief of World Military Affairs magazine, said an electromagnetic railgun is able to carry out anti-ship and land attacks as well as aircraft and missile defense operations, *enabling it to replace all the missiles and guns on a ship.*

*The United States* is known for its funding for the research and development of railguns. The US Navy has tested a railgun several times at its Naval Surface Warfare Center Dahlgren Division in Virginia that reportedly can fire a projectile at Mach 7, or seven times the speed of sound, and hit targets at least 160 kilometers away.

*The United Kingdom* and *Japan* have also opened research and development on railguns, according to report.

The US science and technology news magazine Popular Science said China has designed and tested at least one railgun prototype, but the PLA had never disclosed such information.

China became capable of deploying railguns on its ships because it has the ability to install an *integrated electric-power system*, a state-of-the-art technology on naval vessels that only a handful of countries possess, according to the PLA Naval University of Engineering. It noted this was *also an achievement of Ma*, who in July became *one of the first 10 recipients of the PLA's top medal*.

A naval weaponry researcher in Beijing who wished to be identified only as Cui said *the integrated electric-power system will reshape the trend of combat vessels*.

"_It will allow electromagnetic railguns to be mounted on ships while current power systems can't handle the vast electricity consumption by the weapon. Ships with railguns will be much mightier than existing ones,_" he explained. "_In addition, the new system will extensively reduce the noise of submarines as they move underwater, improving their fighting capability and survivability._"

*In an interview with China Central Television in May, Ma said the integrated electric-power system has been used on the nation's new-generation of nuclear submarines.*

zhaolei@chinadaily.com.cn

(China Daily USA 10/10/2017 page1)​http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/epaper/2017-10/10/content_33075939.htm
​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

052E 8000 tons class DDG CG (中国海军052E型通用驱逐舰满载排水量应达8千吨)




052E通用驱逐舰想象图

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

056 FFG hull no:556 commissioned on 10/16/2017
宜当神勇啸海疆，春满华夏谱新章。10月16日，海军宜春舰入列命名授旗仪式在福建宁德举行。海军福建基地司令员王再杰宣读命名命令、授旗并颁发命名证书。宜春市委书记颜赣辉致辞；市委常委、市委秘书长魏晓奎，宜春军分区司令员莫康冬，副市长漆海云以及宁德市委常委、政法委书记王世雄等出席仪式。
宜春舰舷号556，也称556舰，舰长90米，宽11米，排水量1300多吨，目前舰员共95人。舰于2015年10月开始建设，2016年9月正式下水，今年9月交付部队使用。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Satellite images of Dalian on (9/17/2017) 大连9.17卫星图 (055 052D DDG 2+1 在建中)
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

*China has the world’s biggest military force.*
*Now Xi Jinping wants it to be the best*​
_Big changes in the wings for China’s military hardware and top brass_

SCMP - Minnie Chan - 2017-10-19

*The Chinese military will embark on a massive hardware upgrade and top personnel shake-up under President Xi Jinping’s orders for the PLA to become a world-class fighting force in the next three decades.*

Laying out his ambitious plan for the People’s Liberation Army in a report to the Communist Party’s national congress on Wednesday, *Xi said the PLA must modernise by 2035 and become a top-ranked military by 2050*.

“_A military force is built to fight. Our military must regard combat readiness as the goal for all its work and focus on how to win when it is called upon,_” Xi said.
He said *technology was at the core of combat strength* and the PLA needed to apply information technology and modern warfare strategies to advance.
Xi also said the military’s ongoing overhaul should include *changes to the PLA’s top brass,* *better integration between the civilian and military sectors*, and *stronger border defence forces*.

Military specialists said Xi was urging the _PLA to ramp up equipment and troop changes_ and _promote more young generals_ to put the military on a par with its Western counterparts.

The PLA has been through an upheaval this year, with its seven military regions trimmed down to five theatre commands and the *navy benefiting from a major build-up*.

The changes come as China continues to bicker with its neighbours over claims in the South and East China seas and is extending its military presence abroad, setting up a base in Djibouti.

Beijing has also been driven to modernise by the US’ military deployment in the Asia-Pacific [namely Pivot to Asia] and Washington’s defence ties with China’s neighbours.

*Beijing-based military expert Zhou Chenming said the 2050 goal suggested Xi felt China faced the looming threat of a security crisis.*

“*After several decades of peace with the end of the Cold War, China is now facing a lot of security challenges, and Xi foresees that a war could happen at any time.* But the PLA’s fighting capacity still lags behind those of the world’s superpowers like the United States,” Zhou said.

Military analysts also said the powerful Central Military Commission, which Xi chairs, was destined for big changes. Nearly 90 per cent of the military delegates to the party congress are new faces while two CMC heavyweights have been ousted.

General Li Zuocheng, a decorated veteran of the Sino-Vietnamese war, be the CMC’s Joint Staff Department, and Admiral Miao Hua, formerly the PLA Navy’s political commissar, be the head of the commission’s Political Work Department.

Hong Kong-based military observer Liang Guoliang said Xi might promote more generals like Li *with real combat experience *or *other young innovative senior officers* to the CMC.

“_Xi understands that China’s military strategies created by Mao Zedong, such as partisan tactics and the human wave strategy, are all outdated. Only new generals are willing to come up with new thinking to meet the military’s modernisation,_” Liang said.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just place great emphasis on it and be greatly committed, and apply acceleration programs
If sense looming threats then must be ready in time... much better again be _so powerful_ that it changes any adversary's mind to abandon the violent means, for non-violent way solution is still preferable
Sets a schedule far away enough yet cut short its realization time
Simply cannot take the chance to be another modern times Athens
。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

China launching 43x type056 corvettes, 36x serving in PLAN

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

deleted


----------



## grey boy 2

The finished product of "167" DDG after the upgrading

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Title1234

ozranger said:


> It is an interesting topic as the then situation was so dramatic. I'd like to add in more of my observation here.
> 
> I sort of agree that China is holding full control of that area now solely based on official announcements from both governments. However officially admitting delaying the road construction (some would argue the wording was only implying a postponement as what you said, but I saw most people thought it was very obvious) without clearly stating that it will surely be continued in near future, has changed quite a few things on both sides which could have long term impact.
> 
> First thing is Modi can stay in office for longer now. It allows Modi to continue on his reform and disappoints the opposition parties which approached the Chinese embassy in early stage of the stand-off. Therefore China lost useful friends in India by saving Modi.
> 
> Interestingly during the stand-off I contacted one Indian friend because of some personal things. He told me at least in his area it was very chaotic as people were on a huge strike, public transport and other services were all stopped. Count in the riot after the conviction of the rapist guru, as well as serious disorders in other places, Modi's administration was in a horrible shape during the time.
> 
> Apparently Modi is not welcomed by any other major world power, which is why they didn't pick side during the stand-off although Modi expected their supports, because no one wants a modernized India, even though Modi's reform would likely fail. I can't help but think China's best choice is further embarrassing Modi, taking him down to ensure India stays weak in the competition.
> 
> However, by announcing the delay on the road construction, Xi rendered himself at least not smart or competent enough to the Chinese nationalists, especially when India has a salami slicing strategy on the disputed border area which annoys the Chinese online communities from time to time. As such I noticed some very strong criticism in Chinese online communities even under very strict censorship and being deleted very quickly. As what I saw, many felt betrayed by the announcement by Hu Chunying.
> 
> Please note that such criticism was not from any western backed puppets such as the utterly stinky FLG, etc. The main stream culture in China rejects anything which could hurt unity (funny the western media don't know about it at all or just ignore it on purpose). So the criticism really matters as it follows the main stream and abides by the growing nationalism.
> 
> The rapidly growing nationalism, especially Han nationalism, further fueled by some PLA backed movies recently, passed some strong signals and also raised alerts to government think tanks. I read two of their articles on some online forums including the popular CJDBY. They agreed that the vague statements issued by the foreign ministry caused hard feeling broadly but also criticized the over grown Han nationalism which makes it hard for the government to steer its policies. This Han nationalism is really a double sword to the government.
> 
> I personally believe the final handling of the road construction issue counter-stimulated the nationalism.
> 
> Further growth of Han nationalism will be more and more interesting to many observers, as what can be seen at this border stand-off, and its implication to future political development of China shall not be ignored.


China need time to modernize and improve living than war that spent a lot of moneys both country still have many poor people that need helping by both government. t


----------



## Title1234

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> ===
> 
> IMHO, ... ...
> 
> 1*) 99% of Indians who can read and write in their Social Medias very much *hate Chinese and PRC all the way to their Indian bones* for being embarrassed big time and losing that 1962 war, and being significantly behind PRC in so many state of the art technological fields.
> 
> _NOTE:
> There is no need to dance around and mince our words on this fact below_.
> 
> You @Figaro shall know this, *75% of white americese hate Chinese and PRC as well as Indians*.
> United Scums americese is the Slave and the Puppets master.
> 
> There will be *no Eternal Peace for China until* ... ...
> we disintegrate and Obliterate India and united scums americese, and free up Okinawa from Japan.
> 
> ===
> 
> 2*) We shall encourage Indian to urgently buy all those foreign western, americese, and Russian weapons as much as possible. These weapons purchases will make India weaker. Why ?
> 
> Because now, Combined Arms and All Dimensions Combat Management are the way of war.
> On the hardware side, Drones and Satellite warfare at the frontline, follow by Missile Warfare, and then combined arms of Air Force, Navy, and Army.
> 
> a*) Because, all these weapon supplying nations will overcharge Indian as much as they can.
> b*) This mean Indian will deplete their financial resources even more, and divert those much needed funds away from Indian Domestic Weapon Industrial base and Infrastructure Build up.
> 
> c*) All these foreign weapon will create even bigger chaos and countless headaches for Indians to flawlessly integrate in order to create a Combined Arms army.
> 
> d*) We will use Indian money to help our backbone ally RUSSIA economically.
> 
> ===
> 
> 3*) We shall support those factions who want to break up India from inside.
> 
> ===
> 
> PRC shall send as many Warships and Submarines, and Drones as possible ( minimum 6 warships + 6 submarines + 10 Drones) to exercise in IOR and around Diego Garcia. PLAN shall familiarize themselves with IOR, as well as ECS and SCS.
> 
> The same as well for PLAAF. They shall ask Myanmar overflight permission and conduct regular PLAAF exercises ( minimum 6x per year ) around Bay of Bengals and Andaman Island.


India is not only hateChina they hate Pakistan Bangladesh Burma Putan all country around them. Like a little jealous girl event they are a man that is nature of their habit and culture and other country around them hate India because of their selfish attitude .


----------



## Title1234

Brainsucker said:


> Wow... are you drunk or something?


Are you high on drugs?


----------



## lcloo

Title1234 said:


> China need time to modernize and improve living than war that spent a lot of moneys both country still have many poor people that need helping by both government. t




Worry not, China is aiming to help the rest of poor people to achieve medium income class by year 2020. which is less than 3 years from now. China already helped more than 800 million low income people out of poverty.

https://www.outlookindia.com/newssc...n-people-out-of-poverty-is-historicwb/1166772

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Title1234 said:


> _China need time to modernize and improve living than war that spent a lot of moneys both country still have many poor people that need helping by both government._ t



_First of all it is not a mutually exclusive choice! And China does not ignore those people welfare development segment. But it's definitely not a direct offset with the defence development. There's a fine and intricate balance among all sector development._

*Worry not, China ain't a militarily aggressive, warring nation like the current Empire, to engage into the military adventures around the globe!*

*Indeed what China much badly needs is to increase even accelerate its hard forte in order to prevent any real hot war!!*

*In the REAL world, not the mere hypothetical or philosophical one, some entities can only pay respects to the real forte... ignoring all other traits. Being overwhelmingly strong will convince some adventurers from seeking the wild, violent, shortcut solutions... it's in turn will promote peace and amicable solutions!!*

*It's imperative that China must avoid being another modern times Athens or its own Tang Dynasty, or simply a redux of Opium Wars; Shimonoseki Treaty and so forth... being an entity that naively and recklessly focusing only on economic and cultural development etc while ignoring the committed self-defence build-up to safe guard own interests amidst a menacing world.... let alone another tiger (or other tigers) even a small stray dog on the nearby neighbourhood would be bold enough to steal the belonging as did happen in the past... if the Middle Kingdom is seen as weak enough to defend its possessions....*

*Fortunately the Xi's recent 3.5-hour-long speech has much convinced the Chinese people that Xi ain't an ignorant, delusional leader, on the contrary as an excellent leader he's much down to earth and is very keen, even assertive in what the nation truly needs in its developmental paths!*

*Very sorry, Life is pretty real, there's just no place for any naivety as well as weakness... for the prices to bear will just be too bitter...*

*And needless to say it's way better to become a benevolent strong than a dumb, patsy giant *

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_*"Si vis pacem, para bellum, if you wish for peace, prepare for war." - Publius Flavius Vegetius Renatus in 'Epitoma Rei Militaris'*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

The transformation of the *destroyer Hangzhou #136*, of Project 956E originated from the Russian class, takes shape: HQ-10, HQ-16C, YJ-12A, electronics... etc.









East Pendulum @HenriKenhmann 2017-10-23
。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stuttgart001

samsara said:


> The transformation of the *destroyer Hangzhou #136*, of Project 956E originated from the Russian class, takes shape: HQ-10, HQ-16C, YJ-12A, electronics... etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Pendulum @HenriKenhmann 2017-10-23
> 。


Havn't the 136 finished the refittment ?
Do you have more pics ?


----------



## samsara

*The very first female deputy commander of the Chinese Navy*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922326871404089344




_*Wei Huixiao （韦慧晓）*, during her internship as Deputy Commander on board the destroyer Changchun. *A white collar in telecommunication, a doctor in earth sciences, and now a naval officer at the command of a destroyer.* (Via Henri K. - East Pendulum)_






_Wei Huixiao during her volunteering works in the Tibet Autonomous Region (TAR). Between August 2005 and July 2006, the young student decided to participate in the program "Chinese Youth Volunteer" to teach in a nursery school in the plateau, before returning to university to continue her PhD. (Via Henri K. - East Pendulum)_

More about this *fascinating personality* at the other time, perhaps 




Stuttgart001 said:


> Havn't the 136 finished the refittment ?
> Do you have more pics ?


Sorry can't help at all, solely quoted the tweet of Henri K.  perhaps other members will do.
。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*Naval technology to ride wave of global leadership, top engineer says*

2017-10-24 15:34

hinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Liang Meichen_

*Chinese naval shipbuilding technology will leap into the global front ranks in the near future*, a senior naval engineer said on Tuesday.*[Special coverage]*

Naval ships, such as aircraft carriers, are considered "instruments of national significance, and China has achieved great development in naval shipbuilding since 2012,"said Wu Xiaoguang, the chief designer of China's first domestic aircraft carrier.

"An aircraft carrier is the crown jewel of military engineering, it is extremely complex and intricately designed,"he told reporters on the sidelines of the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China.

"Everything on the carrier, down to every special metal plating, electronics, equipment, as well as planes, missiles, and sea mines are all products of Chinese ingenuity,"he said.

On April 26, China launched its first domestically developed aircraft carrier in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning province. On June 28, China launched its Type 055 class large guided-missile destroyer, one of China's newest and most advanced warships.

"China is fully capable of producing mid-to-large size aircraft carriers and large size destroyers,"he added.

China is a major maritime nation, with 80 percent of all goods transported via sea, Wu said. At the same time, China is the world's largest trading nation, with huge migration of workers and tourists.

As the Belt and Road Initiative progresses, China's overseas investment and workers will increase dramatically, "they will need protection from naval ships", he said.

China did not have an overseas logistic facility until its Djibouti base opened in August. All of the previous naval training, as well as peacekeeping and escort missions required sailors and ships to sail for months without logistical support, he said.

"But our navy has always completed their missions with flying colors,"he said. "In a way, this shows our technical achievements and progress."

In recent years, China has been constantly dishing out new vessels because "many of our ships are outdated or passed their service years,"he said. Still, Wu is hopeful that his teams, which have an average age of 37, will continue to contribute to China's growing naval capability.

"In the near future, I am confident that our shipbuilding technology will leap into the front ranks of the world,"he said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/10-24/278242.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

What？

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


>


What a surprise! The upgrade of the old 051 class! I don't see the value from the upgrade that could be brought to PLAN, or maybe we find a friendship country that show interests in this ship? so we "send you the ship for free, but charge some upgrade fee"??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

If I am not mistaken, 166 was the last ship in type 051 class, entering service in 1991, 26 years ago.

Unless it is in dock for damage repair, else it has to be upgraded for purpose of sale/ transfer to another country, may be Bangladesh or Cambodia. This ship has similar out-fit with original configuration of DDG 167 Shenzhen though with totally different hull.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

This is a puzzle from huahua, I have not digested the message yet, except that there will be 6 units of LHA with 35,000 to 40,000 tonnes seen to be clear. Enjoy if you can read Chinese.


半人马座阿尔法星残骸附近，星舰地球联邦太空军奥林匹斯级*恒星系攻击舰*上，舰长会议室内
菲菲上尉，现在由你汇报调查艇对三体人遗迹的调查结果
是的，花花舰长，目前我们在一个时段内已经连续出动*行星穿梭机八个批次共108架次*，*重型登星艇4个批次32架次，出动率已达百分之三百，在五个主要区域，一个辅助区域*内对三体人遗迹进行了详尽的调查
停，说重点！
好的，舰长阁下，调查结果是没有发现任何三体人有价值的信息
好了，你可以出去了，去17号禁闭室，额，算了，去*21*号吧，*17号*的慧慧还没养好伤，我等会对你的失职进行惩戒处理

这不是我的错，花花上校你不能那样对我
浪费*36000个能量块*结论是没有结果，还那么多废话，我只是想用戒尺而已，看来现在得上皮鞭了，拉下去！
(下面人噤若寒蝉)
各位，不要这样，你们知道我花花其实是很温柔的，你们都是我的学妹，我们这条船是唯一一条完全由女性组成的，你们要知耻！你们要努力工作，*毕竟我们这种星系攻击舰一共只有六艘*，拍我们来执行这个任务我们应该感到荣幸，我这有首诗，与大家共勉
血荐中华石勒功，意在寰球旗遍红
后辈当承先人志，天下为公书大同
这是纪念北海国父的国度的

对望竟成生死别，仁心难抗创世约
唯有功业万古流，不妄当年思虑决
这是怀念北海国父与东方舰长的

你们知道东方延绪舰长当年是怎么训练我的嘛？她让我同时保障*十二个型号的穿梭机*，做不好蜡烛换成普通石蜡的，而不是低温蜡烛，你们已经很幸福了！要继承先辈的自律自觉精神，努力工作，为了星舰地球，为了北海国父，为了我们人类的未来！

是！
现在散会，薇薇中尉，下一次探索由你带领，三个小时后出动

是！舰长，我不会辜负你的期望的

呵呵，膝盖上的伤好了吧

全好了，谢谢花花姐关心

嗯？

呃呃，谢谢首长

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

lcloo said:


> This is a puzzle from huahua, I have not digested the message yet, except that there will be 6 units of LHA with 35,000 to 40,000 tonnes seen to be clear. Enjoy if you can read Chinese.
> 
> 
> 半人马座阿尔法星残骸附近，星舰地球联邦太空军奥林匹斯级*恒星系攻击舰*上，舰长会议室内
> 菲菲上尉，现在由你汇报调查艇对三体人遗迹的调查结果
> 是的，花花舰长，目前我们在一个时段内已经连续出动*行星穿梭机八个批次共108架次*，*重型登星艇4个批次32架次，出动率已达百分之三百，在五个主要区域，一个辅助区域*内对三体人遗迹进行了详尽的调查
> 停，说重点！
> 好的，舰长阁下，调查结果是没有发现任何三体人有价值的信息
> 好了，你可以出去了，去17号禁闭室，额，算了，去*21*号吧，*17号*的慧慧还没养好伤，我等会对你的失职进行惩戒处理
> 
> 这不是我的错，花花上校你不能那样对我
> 浪费*36000个能量块*结论是没有结果，还那么多废话，我只是想用戒尺而已，看来现在得上皮鞭了，拉下去！
> (下面人噤若寒蝉)
> 各位，不要这样，你们知道我花花其实是很温柔的，你们都是我的学妹，我们这条船是唯一一条完全由女性组成的，你们要知耻！你们要努力工作，*毕竟我们这种星系攻击舰一共只有六艘*，拍我们来执行这个任务我们应该感到荣幸，我这有首诗，与大家共勉
> 血荐中华石勒功，意在寰球旗遍红
> 后辈当承先人志，天下为公书大同
> 这是纪念北海国父的国度的
> 
> 对望竟成生死别，仁心难抗创世约
> 唯有功业万古流，不妄当年思虑决
> 这是怀念北海国父与东方舰长的
> 
> 你们知道东方延绪舰长当年是怎么训练我的嘛？她让我同时保障*十二个型号的穿梭机*，做不好蜡烛换成普通石蜡的，而不是低温蜡烛，你们已经很幸福了！要继承先辈的自律自觉精神，努力工作，为了星舰地球，为了北海国父，为了我们人类的未来！
> 
> 是！
> 现在散会，薇薇中尉，下一次探索由你带领，三个小时后出动
> 
> 是！舰长，我不会辜负你的期望的
> 
> 呵呵，膝盖上的伤好了吧
> 
> 全好了，谢谢花花姐关心
> 
> 嗯？
> 
> 呃呃，谢谢首长



Henry.K from his twitter also said China will build at least 6 unit 40,000 tonnes Type 075 LHA for their Naval Forces (for first batch)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China to continue surely escort missions in Gulf of Aden, Somalia*
Source
Xinhuanet
Editor
Zhang Tao
Time
2017-10-27
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to TwitterTwitterShare to FacebookFacebookShare to Google+Google+Share to LinkedInLinkedInShare to WeChatWeChatShare to MoreAddthis
A+-





BEIJING, Oct. 27 (Xinhua) -- China will continue to participate in escort missions in the Gulf of Aden and waters off Somalia to protect the international lane, a spokesperson said on Friday.

The comment by Foreign Ministry spokesperson Geng Shuang came as UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres praised China in a report to the UN Security Council, saying that China's escort missions played an important role in coping with the pirate threat.

China appreciates the UN chief's acknowledgement of China's work and contribution, Geng said at a daily press briefing.

Under the mandate of the UN Security Council, Chinese Navy began to carry out escort missions in the Gulf of Aden and the waters off Somalia in December 2008. Up to July 2017, it has dispatched 26 task force groups, escorted 6,400 Chinese and foreign vessels and warned away more than 3,000 suspected pirate ships, according to Geng.

"China's engagement in international cooperation against Somali pirates has won applause and contributed to international and regional peace and security," said Geng.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Nanjing, Nanjing

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

*Aircraft carrier designer confident for China's vessel-building technology*
Source: China Military Online
By Lin Wei - Editor: Zhang Tao - 2017-10-27





_Wu Xiaoguang, head of the No.701 Institute of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC)_​
*BEIJING, Oct. 27 (ChinaMil) -- China is fully capable of independently designing and developing large-size aircraft carriers and destroyers, according to Wu Xiaoguang, head of the No.701 Institute of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC).*

*With the title of deputy chief designer for China's aircraft carrier program, Mr. Wu is also confident that China's vessel-building technology will lead the world. He said Tuesday that China has made substantial achievements in vessel building, especially vessel technology, over the past five years.*

_"China's first home-built aircraft carrier entered water at Dalian Shipyard on April 26 this year, and our large destroyer entered water at Jiangnan Shipyard on June 28. Only a great country is able to make such achievements,”_ Wu said, illustrating that _"An aircraft carrier, for example, is a gigantic and complex systematic project, and a 'crown jewel' in the field of weapon and equipment."_

_"China's first home-built aircraft carrier does not only boast elaborate design. Every piece of special steel it uses, every piece of mechanical, electrical, electronic and special equipment and the aircraft, missiles, guns and torpedoes installed on it are all developed and manufactured ourselves,"_ Wu expressed, adding that _"China is fully capable of independently developing and designing medium and large-size aircraft carriers and large destroyers."_

As is known to all, *aircraft carriers and large destroyers are not only symbolic of a country's overall strength, but also necessary for defending its legitimate rights and interests overseas.* Thus, Wu said that with the advancement of the Belt and Road Initiative, overseas Chinese assets and personnel will increase substantially, posing a growing demand for escort vessels.

"Our naval vessels have carried out joint exercises, evacuated overseas Chinese and conducted escort missions in the Gulf of Aden in waters off Somalia in recent years. China is the largest trading power in the world today, and 80 percent of our goods are transported by sea,” Wu said.

“China is also the country that turns out the most workers and tourists around the world. With the advancement of the Belt and Road Initiative, Chinese assets and personnel overseas will increase substantially, and they need Chinese naval vessels' protection.”

Speaking to the future improvement of China's naval equipment and vessel technology, Wu said that _*"the average age of our designer team at No.701 Institute is only 37 years old, therefore, I believe our generation will make major headway in naval equipment development as well as vessel technology development in the future, and I'm confident that our vessel technology will be leading in the global vessel industry in the near future."*_

http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2017-10/27/content_7802483.htm

。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

The educated guess based on Huahua's puzzle on the new type 075 LHA is

6 units to be build
36,000 tonnes displacement (full load around 40,000 tonnes)
carries 36 helicopters (Z20 and either Z19 or Z10)
8 lcac (landing craft air cushion)
Speculated ship pennant numbers may be 2x (21, 22...) as compare with 1X (16,17..) for aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

The new 052D Nanjing is a new variant from the first few 052D now in service, with upgraded 11 barrels 1130 CIWS and improved version of phase array radar (note the missing horizontal "rod" at the bottom of the square panel?).

The horizontal rod was rumoured to be calibration device for the radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## samsara

If you read sinodef you'll notice that it has discussed this 6X 075 LHA puzzle and the general conclusion there is:
- can't be built in Dalian shipyard
- must be built in Shanghai: either HDZH Shipyard or split 50/50 into HDZH and JNCX shipyards --- learning curve & build efficiency reasons
- most deemed PLAN will start gradually/slowly, two first or even one after another

btw I don't like the way sinodef talked down about pakdef --said something like this is just a fanboy venue... or rumoured-based forum, everything posted here is false until positively proven etc... what a self-touted grace or self-importance -- and no one cared to correct such belittlement of PDF there... (Poor @grey boy 2 being badmouthed there ) yet at the same time members at sinodef feel free to use info/pics first posted here... even some translated works without any credit given to the translator (I spotted some of my time-consuming translation work, not just any post, being copy-paste there, though I can care less to file any complaint or make it clear call-out but those who did should grasp it... not that such act really matters to myself (after all I ain't an attention-seeker) but I just dislike the look-down)... how can one use the material taken from an inferior place??? sound to be hypocritical!  _Indeed some mutual respect should have been preserved, I think that some courtesy among the players at the same field even the competing ones is still a common practice ... and to give the credit where it's due!_ Trust not my words, verify on your own.



lcloo said:


> The educated guess based on Huahua's puzzle on the new type 075 LHA is
> 
> 6 units to be build
> 36,000 tonnes displacement (full load around 40,000 tonnes)
> carries 36 helicopters (Z20 and either Z19 or Z10)
> 8 lcac (landing craft air cushion)
> Speculated ship pennant numbers may be 2x (21, 22...) as compare with 1X (16,17..) for aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

samsara said:


> If you read sinodef you'll notice that it has discussed this 6X 075 LHA puzzle and the general conclusion there is:
> - can't be built in Dalian shipyard
> - must be built in Shanghai: either HDZH Shipyard or split 50/50 into HDZH and JNCX shipyards --- learning curve & build efficiency reasons
> - most deemed PLAN will start gradually/slowly, two first or even one after another
> 
> btw I don't like the way sinodef talked down about pakdef --said something like this is just a fanboy venue... or rumoured-based forum, everything posted here is false until positively proven etc... what a self-touted grace or self-importance -- and no one cared to correct such belittlement of PDF there... (Poor @grey boy 2 being badmouthed there ) yet at the same time users at sinodef feel free to use info/pics first posted here... even some translated works without any credit given to the translator (I spotted some of my time-consuming translation work, not just any post, being copy-paste there, though I can care less to file any complaint or make it clear call-out but those who did should grasp it)... how can one use the material taken from an inferior place??? sound to be hypocritical!  _Indeed some mutual respect should have been preserved... and give the credit where it's due!_ Trust not my words, verify on your own.



Sinodef has many senior western pseudo experts making many false claims. I hardly go there now adays. It is a "professional" forum mainly for professional fishermen who pretend to be friendly to China so as to reap what they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> 8 lcac (landing craft air cushion)



Should be no more than four. No comment on the rest.


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> If you read sinodef you'll notice that it has discussed this 6X 075 LHA puzzle and the general conclusion there is:
> - can't be built in Dalian shipyard
> - must be built in Shanghai: either HDZH Shipyard or split 50/50 into HDZH and JNCX shipyards --- learning curve & build efficiency reasons
> - most deemed PLAN will start gradually/slowly, two first or even one after another
> 
> btw I don't like the way sinodef talked down about pakdef --said something like this is just a fanboy venue... or rumoured-based forum, everything posted here is false until positively proven etc... what a self-touted grace or self-importance -- and no one cared to correct such belittlement of PDF there... (Poor @grey boy 2 being badmouthed there ) yet at the same time members at sinodef feel free to use info/pics first posted here... even some translated works without any credit given to the translator (I spotted some of my time-consuming translation work, not just any post, being copy-paste there, though I can care less to file any complaint or make it clear call-out but those who did should grasp it... not that such act really matters to myself (after all I ain't an attention-seeker) but I just dislike the look-down)... how can one use the material taken from an inferior place??? sound to be hypocritical!  _Indeed some mutual respect should have been preserved, I think that some courtesy among the players at the same field even the competing ones is still a common practice ... and to give the credit where it's due!_ Trust not my words, verify on your own.


There is just one specific member badmouthing grey boy, and he happens to be of a snobbish/condescending character. His personal crusade against PDF is not indicative of the whole entire SDF forum. Indeed, some members even get their information from PDF posters like grey boy or cirr ... but if one or two prickly members decide to badmouth this forum, it is their fault. That poster in question used to be in PDF ... except he was permanently banned for personal reasons. I presume some SDF members do indeed respect the dedication of PDF posters ... except they will be talked down by some negative members if they said something positive. SDF is nonetheless still a good forum ... with good contributors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

GX-6 Anti-submarine Patrol Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

Type 901 and type 903 AOR, side by side comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

Outlandish photo of 566.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

*Short overview of PLAN torpedoes (1/2) - Lightweight torpedoes

APR-3E





A-244S





ET52





Yu-7/Yu-7K





Yu-8/CY-5 ASROC





Yu-11





Yu-XX ASW



*

*Short overview of PLAN torpedoes (2/2) - Heavyweight torpedoes

Yu-1/Yu-1A/Yu-1G (retired)





Yu-2 (retired) - air-launched torpedo





Yu-3/ET32





Yu-4/Yu-4A/Yu-4B





Yu-5/ET34/ET36/C4 (first wire-guided torpedo)





Yu-6 (Otto-II fueled)





Yu-9 (first electrically-powered torpedo)





Yu-10 (optical fiber guided high-speed torpedo)



*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

SinoSoldier said:


> *Short overview of PLAN torpedoes (1/2) - Lightweight torpedoes
> 
> APR-3E
> View attachment 435327
> 
> 
> A-244S
> View attachment 435329
> 
> 
> ET52
> View attachment 435330
> 
> 
> Yu-7/Yu-7K
> View attachment 435331
> 
> 
> Yu-8/CY-5 ASROC
> View attachment 435332
> 
> 
> Yu-11
> View attachment 435333
> 
> 
> Yu-XX ASW
> View attachment 435334
> *
> 
> *Short overview of PLAN torpedoes (2/2) - Heavyweight torpedoes
> 
> Yu-1/Yu-1A/Yu-1G (retired)
> View attachment 435335
> 
> 
> Yu-2 (retired) - air-launched torpedo
> View attachment 435349
> 
> 
> Yu-3/ET32
> View attachment 435345
> 
> 
> Yu-4/Yu-4A/Yu-4B
> View attachment 435340
> 
> 
> Yu-5/ET34/ET36/C4 (first wire-guided torpedo)
> View attachment 435344
> 
> 
> Yu-6 (Otto-II fueled)
> View attachment 435346
> 
> 
> Yu-9 (first electrically-powered torpedo)
> View attachment 435347
> 
> 
> Yu-10 (optical fiber guided high-speed torpedo)
> View attachment 435348
> *


China active homing torpedo head









Yu-7 and MK46






China torpedo sonar array

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*At least 9 naval exercises are organized in Bohai Bay during the first ten days of November, including one involving the aircraft carrier and one for ASBM (?). East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017.11.06*

*



*


*The Chinese Coast Guard has admitted into active service the patrol ship 46302, class Type 818, at the port of Sanya on 29 October. East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017.11.07*






*。。。
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Dalian 055s

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Dalian 055s
> View attachment 435675


A few of these and some 052Ds and some 054A and we are ready for IOR fleet.


----------



## cirr

Han Warrior said:


> A few of these and some 052Ds and some 054A and we are ready for IOR fleet.



It looks though the workload building the PLAN's nuclear subs has just been doubled.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> It looks though the workload building the PLAN's nuclear subs has just been doubled.



Has the construction of 09V/09VI even started? The halls do not look ready.


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> It looks though the workload building the PLAN's nuclear subs has just been doubled.


It looks like the new leaders post-19th CPC National Congress really wanna create way more job employment, filling up the shipyards with many orders running high. More plants (yes, expect more new plants and/or expansion), more assets, more and better quality outputs... In that situation, there can be no less jobs to offer, with the side effects more ships (surface and underwater) to come into scene. How to term this? "Economic stimulation through real job creation resulting in more naval assets"... !?
PLA Navy is no doubt one of the most fortunate parties from *this latest economic stimulation drive*...  No need to be an expert, just put one's own imagination at work to picture the possible future constellations...

~~~~~~~~

_The CEO of the Bohai Shipbuilding Group, which owns the Bohai shipyard where all Chinese nuclear submarines are made, indicates that the *new missions of production will be "multiplied soon".*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928189378538565632

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

samsara said:


> It looks like the new leaders post-19th CPC National Congress really wanna create way more job employment, filling up the shipyards with many orders running high. More plants (yes, expect more new plants and/or expansion), more assets, higher outputs... In that situation, there can be no less jobs to offer, with the side effects more ships (surface and underwater) to come into scene. How to term this? "Economic stimulation through real job creation resulting in more naval assets"... !?
> PLA Navy is no doubt one of the most fortunate parties from *this latest economic stimulation drive*...  No need to be an expert, just put one's own imagination at work to picture the possible future constellations...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> _The CEO of the Bohai Shipbuilding Group, which owns the Bohai shipyard where all Chinese nuclear submarines are made, indicates that the *new missions of production will be "multiplied soon".*_
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928189378538565632



胡问鸣指出，中国特色社会主义进入了新时代，航母工程建设也要适应“强起来”的新时代要求，坚决贯彻落实党中央、习总书记重要指示精神，让国产航母早日与世界领先水平并驾齐驱，实现从“用起来”、“造起来”到“强起来”的跨越。*我国新时代航母发展既要瞄准世界先进水平奋起直追，更要加快颠覆性技术创新、换道超车、勇于超越，满足和适应强国强军、全面建设世界一流军队装备需求*。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> 胡问鸣指出，中国特色社会主义进入了新时代，航母工程建设也要适应“强起来”的新时代要求，坚决贯彻落实党中央、习总书记重要指示精神，让国产航母早日与世界领先水平并驾齐驱，实现从“用起来”、“造起来”到“强起来”的跨越。*我国新时代航母发展既要瞄准世界先进水平奋起直追，更要加快颠覆性技术创新、换道超车、勇于超越，满足和适应强国强军、全面建设世界一流军队装备需求*。


A loose translation:

_Hu Wenming --the Chairman of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC), the holding company of Bohai Shipbuilding-- pointed out that the Socialism with the Chinese characteristics has been entering a new era, construction engineering of aircraft carriers has to adapt to the strong or powerful "qualities" to stand up to the beginning of new era, and resolutely implement the important instructions of the highest leadership, to allow the domestic carriers to grow as soon as possible and at the leading level in the world, to keep in pace with the best and be strong accordingly. _*China's new era of carrier development should aim at the world's advanced level, catch up vigorously, **speed up disruptive technological innovation, dare to surpass, have the courage to go beyond**, meet and adapt to the comprehensive construction of strong defence, and the equipment requirements of the world-class military force. *加油 天耀中华 * *

。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> 更要加快颠覆性技术创新、换道超车、勇于超越


this alone has almost confirmed that our next carrier will employ the EMALS system. NIIIIIIIIIIICE!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

The institute NRIET, designer of the radar type APAR Type 346 among others, applies a *graphene anti-corrosion coating* on one of their "naval" radars, a first in China.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928656707898695681

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## monitor

*Naval*
*China claims breakthrough in electromagnetic launch system for aircraft carrier*
By: Mike Yeo   11 hours ago



*Trump again bashes EMALS technology*
His comments came as he discussed wasteful military spending.

By: Mark D. Faram
The People’s Liberation Army Navy, or PLAN, has been operating a pair of catapults at its carrier training base at Huangdicun since the second half of 2016. The pair are believed to consist of a single steam catapult and one EMALS. The service is evaluating both systems and carrying out test launches using a modified Shenyang J-15 (Flying Shark) carrierborne fighter jet.

The PLAN currently has one aircraft carrier — the Liaoning, which is a refurbished and modernized Soviet-era Kuznetsov-class carrier — in service with another, locally built ship currently fitting out. The latter ship is a slightly modified version of the Liaoning, and both are equipped with a ski jump, which is used to launch the J-15.

However, the use of ski jumps places operational limitations to the PLAN’s carriers, as they are unable to launch larger and heavier aircraft like the U.S. Navy’s E-2 Hawkeye airborne early warning aircraft or the C-2 Greyhound carrier on-board delivery aircraft. The PLAN currently operates a version of the Changhe Z-18 transport helicopter fitted with a multimode active electronically scanned array radar on board the Liaoning as its airborne early warning platform.

However, compared to a fixed-wing turboprop aircraft like the Hawkeye, a helicopter has significantly reduced endurance and operating altitude, which results in a significantly reduced time on station and radar range, respectively.

The new power-generating system could allow PLAN warships to be armed with modern weapons like electromagnetic rail guns and directed-energy weapons. In March, Ma had told state broadcaster CCTV that the “ultimate aim” of his work on the integrated propulsion system was to “solve the problem of deploying high-energy weapons” from its ships.




*EMALS works! Carrier Ford completes first flight operations*
Off the coast of Norfolk Friday, the Navy's newest aircraft carrier, the Gerald R. Ford, conducted the first-ever at-sea test of the ship's two new electromagnetic flight deck systems.

By: Mark D. Faram
He has also subsequently claimed that China’s EMALS technology was more advanced and more reliable than the system used on the U.S. Navy’s aircraft carrier Gerald R. Ford. The Ford marked its first aircraft launches using EMALS during post-commissioning trials in July.

Its development in the U.S. Navy has, however, been beset with problems, particularly concerning reliability while testing modifications of EMALS, which are meant to allow it to launch the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet and EA-18G Growler while carrying external fuel tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

samsara said:


> The institute NRIET, designer of the radar type APAR Type 346 among others, applies a *graphene anti-corrosion coating* on one of their "naval" radars, a first in China.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928656707898695681


I saw a CCTV documentary on this coating, they are also applying it to offshore rigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

If You look closely at the full-sized image it is 3326 and not 3328, even Henry K. already admitted that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> If You look closely at the full-sized image it is 3326 and not 3328, even Henry K. already admitted that.


Sorry folks, my eyes were also blurred this time  Thanks Deino for the correction. Post to be deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

samsara said:


> A loose translation:
> 
> _Hu Wenming --the Chairman of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC), the holding company of Bohai Shipbuilding-- pointed out that the Socialism with the Chinese characteristics has been entering a new era, construction engineering of aircraft carriers has to adapt to the strong or powerful "qualities" to stand up to the beginning of new era, and resolutely implement the important instructions of the highest leadership, to allow the domestic carriers to grow as soon as possible and at the leading level in the world, to keep in pace with the best and be strong accordingly. _*China's new era of carrier development should aim at the world's advanced level, catch up vigorously, **speed up disruptive technological innovation, dare to surpass, have the courage to go beyond**, meet and adapt to the comprehensive construction of strong defence, and the equipment requirements of the world-class military force. *加油 天耀中华 * *
> 
> 。。。





广瀚动力凭借多年来专业技术积累、配套齐全的专业体系、优秀的人才队伍，是海军大中型舰船燃气动力装置和蒸汽动力装置的主要供货单位，其中自主研发设计的燃气轮机发电模块已经进入装备生产阶段，为后续采用“*全电动力*”的新型舰船奠定基础

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

Top view of CV16 and 45,000 ton Type 901 AOR 965

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

QD185 for new search attack submarine killer?

Bring It On!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

055 #5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> 055 #5




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930455967677820928
_Yet twitted by less than one hour later,_
According to the spotters in Shanghai, the 5th destroyer Type 055 has been on hold.
No photo for the moment.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930467666170560512

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

samsara said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930455967677820928
> _Yet twitted by less than one hour later,_
> According to the spotters in Shanghai, the 5th destroyer Type 055 has been on hold.
> No photo for the moment.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930467666170560512



052D #14 and #15 

commissioned X 6
sea trials X 4
fitting-out X 3
Modules X 2

In other words, JN alone is working on 3 055s minimum plus 6 052Ds(3+1+2) minimum.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> 052D #14 and #15
> 
> commissioned X 6
> sea trials X 4
> fitting-out X 3
> Modules X 2
> 
> In other words, JN alone is working on 3 055s minimum plus 6 052Ds(3+1+2) minimum.


This is just one shipyard, if we spread it over 5 shipyards, we can build the whole Indian navy in 3-5 years including commissioning and sea trials. Send some over to Gwadar and Djibouti and we can control their oil supply and trade routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

The 36th Type 056/056A corvette *Guangyuan 广元* (named after a prefecture-level city in Sichuan Province) with hull number 552 was commissioned into the South Sea Fleet on Thursday, 16 November 2017. (dafeng cao‏ @xinfengcao 2017-11-17)






Another picture via East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017-11-17




。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

PLAN aviation JH7 aerial laying of sea mines.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> long-range guided projectiles
> shipborne laser weapon
> shiprborne directed-energy weapon
> 
> View attachment 419934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> near-space hypersonic anti-ship missile
> shipborne high-speed ballistic anti-ship missile
> anti-ship/land attack cruise missile
> 
> View attachment 419935
> 
> 
> View attachment 419937
> 
> 
> YJ-12
> 
> View attachment 419938
> 
> 
> new type carrier borne fighter jet
> carrier borne electronic countermeasures aircraft
> carrier borne fixed wing early warning aircraft
> medium sized shipborne UAV
> stratospheric long-endurance drone
> stratospheric airship
> 
> View attachment 419939
> 
> 
> Type 075 LHD
> 
> View attachment 419940
> 
> 
> Next generation DDG
> 
> View attachment 419941
> 
> 
> integrated electric power system(IEPS)
> full-spectrum stealthness
> integrated mast and integrated RF technology
> new type laser/kinetic energy weapons
> mid-course interception capability
> 
> View attachment 419943







*ASIA-PACIFIC, CAPABILITY ANALYSIS*
*THE PLA NAVY’S PLAN FOR DOMINANCE: SUBS, SHIPBORNE ASBMS, AND CARRIER AVIATION*

October 24, 2017 Guest Author
_*By Richard D. Fisher, Jr.*_
*CIMSEC - Center for International Maritime Study, a U.S. think tank*

*Introduction*

Potential modernization plans or ambitions of the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) were revealed in unprecedented detail by a former PLAN Rear Admiral in a university lecture, perhaps within the last 2-3 years. The Admiral, retired Rear Admiral Zhao Dengping, revealed key programs such as: a new medium-size nuclear attack submarine; a small nuclear auxiliary engine for conventional submarines; ship-based use of anti-ship ballistic missiles (ASBMs); next-generation destroyer capabilities; and goals for PLAN Air Force modernization. Collections of PowerPoint slides from Zhao’s lecture appeared on multiple Chinese military issue webpages on 21 and 22 August 2017,[1] apparently from a Northwestern Polytechnical University lecture. Notably, Zhao is a former Director of the Equipment Department of the PLAN. One online biography notes Zhao is currently a Deputy Minister of the General Armaments Department of the Science and Technology Commission and Chairman of the Navy Informatization Committee, so he likely remains involved in Navy modernization programs.[2]





_Retired Rear Admiral Zhao Dengping,_
_who delivered an unusually detailed speech_
_on China’s naval modernization, slides for_
_which were posted on multiple Chinese_
_military issue web sites._​
However, Zhao’s precise lecture remarks were not revealed on these webpages. Also unknown is the exact date of Zhao’s lecture, though it likely took place within the last 2-3 years based on the estimated age of some of his illustrations. His slides mentioned known PLAN programs like the Type 055 destroyer (DDG), a Landing Helicopter Dock (LHD) amphibious assault ship (for which he provided added confirmation), the Type 056 corvette, and the YJ-12 supersonic anti-ship missile.

Most crucially, it is Zhao’s mention of potential PLAN programs that constitutes an unprecedented revelation from a PLAN source. Rejecting the levels of “transparency” required in democratic societies, China’s PLA rarely allows detailed descriptions of its future modernization programs. While Admiral Zhao occasionally plays the role of sanctioned “expert” in the Chinese military media,[3] it remains to be seen if he or the likely student “leaker” will be punished for having revealed too much or whether other PLA “experts” will be allowed to detail the modernization programs of other services.[4]





_Admiral Zhao’s slides also mentioned many known PLAN programs, and perhaps helped to confirm_
_that it intends __to build a Landing Helicopter Dock (LHD) large amphibious assault ship. (CJDBY)_

While there is also a possibility of this being a deception exercise, this must be balanced by the fact that additional slides were revealed on some of the same Chinese web pages on 23 September. The failure of Chinese web censors to remove both the earlier and later slides may also mean their revelation may be a psychological operation to intimidate future maritime opponents.

*A New SSN*

Admiral Zhao described a new unidentified 7,000-ton nuclear-powered attack submarine (SSN) that will feature a “new type of powerplant…new weapon system [and] electronic information system.” An image shows this SSN featuring a sound isolation raft and propulsor which should reduce its acoustic signature, 12 cruise missile tubes in front of the sail, and a bow and sail similar to the current Type 093 SSN. This design appears to have a single hull, which would be a departure from current PLAN submarine design practice, but the 7,000 ton weigh suggests it may reflect the lower-cost weight and capability balance seen in current U.S. and British SSNs.[5]

It is not known if this represents the next generation Type 095 SSN expected to enter production in the next decade. However, in 2015 the Asian Military Review journal reported the PLAN would build up to 14 Type 095s.[6]




_Of some interest, Admiral Zhao describes a new 7,000 ton nuclear powered attack submarine (SSN), showing acoustic capability enhancements, internal storage for 12 large missiles, but design similarities with the older Type 093 SSN. (CJDBY)_

*Small Nuclear Powerplant*

Zhao also revealed the PLAN may be working on a novel low power/low pressure auxiliary nuclear powerplant for electricity generation for fitting into conventional submarine designs, possibly succeeding the PLAN’s current Stirling engine-based air independent propulsion (AIP) systems. One slide seems to suggest that the PLAN will continue to build smaller submarines around the size of current conventional powered designs, but that they will be modified to carry the new nuclear auxiliary powerplant to give them endurance advantages of nuclear power.





_Admiral Zhao suggests that the PLAN is developing a new nuclear reactor-powered auxiliary power unit to charge the batteries of smaller and less expensive conventional submarines, allowing the PLAN to more rapidly increase its numbers of “nuclear” powered submarines. (CJDBY)_

Zhao’s diagram of this powerplant shows similarities to the Soviet/Russian VAU-6 auxiliary nuclear powerplant tested in the late 1980s on a Project 651 Juliet conventional cruise missile submarine (SSG).[7] Reports indicate Russia continued to develop this technology but there are no reports of its sale to China. Russia’s Project 20120 submarine _Sarov _may have a version of the VAU-6 giving it an underwater endurance of 20 days.[8] While the PLA would likely seek longer endurance, it may be attracted by the potential cost savings of a nuclear auxiliary powered submarine compared to a SSN.[9]





_A slide of Admiral Zhao’s showing a diagram of a nuclear reactor powered auxiliary power unit for
small submarines, appears to be similar to the Soviet/Russian VAU-6 design. (CJDBY) _

*Naval ASBMs and Energy Weapons*

Zhao’s slides detailed weapon and technical ambitions for future surface combatant ships. While one slide depicts a ship-launched ASBM flight profile, another slide indicates that future ships could be armed with a “near-space hypersonic anti-ship ballistic missile,” perhaps meaning a maneuverable hypersonic glide vehicle (HGV) warhead already tested by the PLA, and a “shipborne high-speed ballistic anti-ship missile,” perhaps similar to the land-based 1,500km range DF-21D or 4,000km range DF-26 ASBMs. At the 2014 Zhuhai Air Show the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) revealed its 280km range WS-64 ASBM, likely based on the HQ-16 anti-aircraft missile.

Another slide details that surface ships could be armed with “long-range guided projectiles,” perhaps precision guided conventional artillery, a “shipborne laser weapon” and “shipborne directed-energy weapon.” Chinese academic sources point to longstanding work on naval laser and naval microwave weapons.





_Admiral Zhao’s slides also detailed new naval weapon ambitions, to include taking anti-ship ballistic missiles (ASBMs) to sea.
This would greatly increase the PLAN’s ability to overwhelm U.S. ship defenses with multiple missile strikes. (CJDBY)_

*Future Destroyer*

A subsequent slide details that a future DDG may have an “integrated electric power system,” have “full-spectrum stealthiness,” use an “integrated mast and integrated RF technology, plus “new type laser/kinetic energy weapons,” and a “mid-course interception capability.” These requirements, plus a subsequent slide showing a tall stealthy superstructure integrating electronic systems, possibly point to a ship with the air defense and eventual railgun/laser weapons of the U.S. _Zumwalt_-class DDG.

*Modern Naval Aviation Ambitions*

Zhao’s lecture also listed requirements for future “PLAN Aviation Follow Developments,” to include: a “new type carrier-borne fighter;” a “carrier-borne EW [electronic warfare] aircraft;” a “carrier borne fixed AEW [airborne early warning];” a “new type ship-borne ASW [anti-submarine warfare] helicopter;” a “medium-size carrier-borne UAV [unmanned aerial vehicle];” a “stratospheric long-endurance UAV;” and a “stratospheric airship.”





_Admiral Zhao illustrated PLAN aviation ambitions with an airborne warning and control system (AWACS)
aircraft similar to a Xian Y-7 based test platform, but this may simply represent a generic carrier AWACS. (CJDBY)_

These aircraft likely include a 5th generation fighter, an airborne warning and control systems (AWACS), an EW variant of that airframe, and a multi-role medium size turbofan-powered UAV that could form the core of a future PLAN carrier air wing. Ground-based but near-space operating UAVs and airships will likely assist the PLAN’s long-range targeting, surveillance, and communications requirements.

*Submarine Dominance*

Should the Type 095 SSN emerge as an “efficient” design similar to the U.S. Virginia class, and should the PLA successfully develop a nuclear auxiliary power system for SSK-sized submarines, this points to a possible PLA strategy to transition affordably to an “all-nuclear” powered submarine fleet. While nuclear auxiliary powered submarines may not have the endurance of SSNs, their performance could exceed that of most AIP powered submarines for an acquisition price far lower than that of an SSN.

Assuming the Asian Military Review report proves correct and that the PLAN has success in developing its auxiliary nuclear power plant, then by sometime in the 2030s the PLAN attack submarine fleet could consist of about 20 Type 093 and successor “large” SSNs, plus 20+ new smaller nuclear-auxiliary powered submarines, and 30+ advanced Type 039 and Kilo class conventional submarines.

Such nuclear submarine numbers would not only help the PLAN challenge the current dominance of U.S. Navy SSNs, it could also could help the PLAN begin to transition to an “offensive” strategy against U.S. and Russian nuclear ballistic missile submarines (SSBNs). But in Asia it would give the PLAN numerical and technical advantages over the non-nuclear submarines of Japan, South Korea, India, Australia, Russia, Malaysia, Singapore, Taiwan, and Thailand. This combined with rapid PLAN development of new anti-submarine capabilities, to include its “Underwater Great Wall” of seabed sensors and underwater unmanned combat vessels,[10] point to an ambition to achieve undersea dominance in Asia.




_An auxiliary nuclear- powered version of the Type 032 SSB could help enable multi-axis ASBM strikes. (CJDBY)_

Such nuclear auxiliary engine technology also gives the PLAN the option to develop a number of longer-endurance but low-cost ballistic missile submarines, perhaps based on the Type 032 conventional ballistic missile submarine (SSG). Such submarines might deploy nuclear-armed, submarine-launched intercontinental missiles, long-range cruise missiles, or ASBMs. Auxiliary nuclear-powered submarines may be easier to station at the PLA’s developing system of naval bases, like Djibouti, Gwadar, Pakistan, and perhaps Hambantota, Sri Lanka. China can also be expected to export such submarines.

*ASBMs at Sea*

China’s potential deployment of ASBMs, especially HGV-armed ASBMs to surface ships, poses a real asymmetric challenge for the U.S. Navy which is just beginning to develop new long-range but subsonic speed anti-ship missiles. Eventually the PLAN could strike its enemies with two levels of multi-axis missile attacks: 1) hypersonic ASBMs launched from land bases, ships, submarines, and aircraft; and 2) multi-axis supersonic and subsonic anti-ship missiles also launched from naval platforms and aviation. ASBMs on ships and submarines also give the PLAN added capability for long-range strikes against land targets and overall power projection.

*Carrier Power Projection*

Admiral Zhao is indicating that the PLAN’s future conventional take-off but arrested recovery (CATOBAR) carrier will be armed with a modern and capable air wing, likely anchored around a 5thgeneration multi-role fighter. A model concept nuclear-powered aircraft carrier revealed in mid-July at a military museum in Beijing suggests this 5th gen fighter will be based on the heavy, long-range Chengdu J-20, but medium weight 5th gen fighters from Shenyang or Chengdu are also possibilities. This model indicated they could be supported by unmanned combat aerial vehicles (UCAVs) for strike, surveillance or refueling missions, plus dedicated airborne early warning and electronic warfare aircraft. This plus the PLAN’s development of large landing helicopter dock (LHD) amphibious assault ships, the 10,000 ton Type 055 escort cruiser, and the 50,000 ton Type 901 high speed underway replenishment ship indicate that the PLAN is well on its way to assembling U.S. Navy-style global naval power projection capabilities.





_In Mid-July a Beijing military museum featured a model of a Chinese concept nuclear powered aircraft carrier, showing an air wing
including J-20 stealth fighters, UCAVs, and AWACS. (FYJS)_

But Admiral Zhao’s indication that the PLAN will be developing its own “near space” long-range targeting capabilities, in the form of a “stratospheric long-endurance UAV” and a “stratospheric airship” points to the likelihood that the PLAN is already developing synergies between its future ASBMs and its advanced aircraft carriers. This year has already seen suggestions of PLA interest in a future semi-submersible “arsenal ships” perhaps armed with hundreds of missiles.[11] Were the PLAN to successfully combine shipborne long-range ASBM and carrier strike operations, it would be the first to build this combination to implement new strategies for naval dominance.[12]

*Arresting the PLAN’s Quest for Dominance*

Admiral Zhao outlines a modernization plan that could enable the PLAN to achieve Asian regional dominance, and with appropriate investments in power projection platforms, be able to dominate other regions. But it remains imperative for Washington to monitor closely if Zhao’s revelations do reflect real ambitions, as a decline in U.S. power emboldens China’s proxies like North Korea and could tempt China to invade Taiwan.

Far from simply building a larger U.S. Navy, there must be increased investments in new platforms and weapons that will allow the U.S. Navy to exceed Admiral Zhao’s outline for a future Chinese Navy. It is imperative for the U.S. to accelerate investments that will beat China’s deployment of energy and hypersonic weapons at sea and lay the foundation for second generations of these weapons. There should be a crash program to implement the U.S. Navy’s dispersed warfighting concept of “Distributed Lethality,” put ASBM and long-range air/missile defenses on carriers, LHDs and LPDs, perhaps even large replenishment ships,[13] and then design new platforms that better incorporate hypersonic and energy weapons. There should also be crash investments in 5++ or 6th generation air dominance for the U.S. Navy and Air Force.

There is also little alternative for the U.S. but to build up its own undersea forces and work with allies to do the same to thwart China’s drive for undersea dominance. If autonomous/artificial intelligence control systems do not enable fully combat capable UUCVs, then perhaps there should be consideration of intermediate numerical enhancements like small “fighter” submarines carried by larger SSNs or new small/less expensive submarines. A capability should be maintained to exploit or disable any Chinese deployment of “Underwater Great Wall” systems in international waters.

It is just as important for the U.S. to work with its Japanese, South Korea, Australian, and Philippine allies. As it requests Tokyo to increase its submarine and 5th generation fighter numbers, Washington should work with Tokyo to secure the Ryukyu Island Chain from Chinese attack. The U.S. should also work with Manila to enable its forces to destroy China’s newly build island bases in the South China Sea. It is just as imperative for the U.S. to work with Taiwan to accelerate its acquisition of missile, submarine, and air systems required to defeat a Chinese invasion. Taiwan should be part of a new informal intelligence/information sharing network with Japan, South Korea, and India to create full, multi-sensor coverage of Chinese territory to allow detection of the earliest signs of Chinese aggression.

*Conclusion*

Both U.S. and then Chinese sources have tried to downplay the scope of China’s naval ambitions. About 15 years ago the U.S. Department of Defense assessed that China would not build aircraft carriers.[14] Then earlier this year a Chinese military media commentator denied that China will, “build 12 formations of carriers like the U.S.”[15] However, Zhao’s acceleration of China’s transition to a full nuclear submarine fleet, ambitions for new hypersonic and energy weapons, plus continued investments in carrier, amphibious, larger combat support and logistic support ships, point to the potential goal of first seeking Asian regional dominance, and then perhaps dominance in select extra-regional combat zones.

Former Vice Admiral Zhao’s lecture is a very rare revelation, in perhaps unprecedented detail, of a portion of the PLA’s future modernization ambitions. It confirms that many future PLAN modernization ambitions follow those of the U.S. Navy, possibly indicating that China intends to develop a navy with both the global reach and the high-tech weapons and electronics system necessary to compete for dominance with the U.S. Navy.

_Richard D. Fisher, Jr. is a senior fellow with the International Assessment and Strategy Center. _

*References*

[1] Poster “052D Hefei ship,” _CJDBY Web Page, _August 21, 2017, https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2408457-1-1.html; Poster “Kyushu universal,” _FYJS Web Page, _August 21, 2017, http://www.fyjs.cn/thread-1879203-1-1.html; and for some slide translations see poster “Cirr,”_Pakistan Defense Web Page, _August 21, 2017, https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/2014-the-beginning-of-a-new-era-for-plan-build-up.294228/page-114; ; slides briefly analyzed in Richard D. Fisher, “PLAN plans: former admiral details potential modernization efforts of the Chinese Navy,” _Jane’s Defence Weekly, _September 6, 2017, p.30.

[2] One biography for Zhao was posted on the CJDBY web page, August 21, 2017, https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2408457-2-1.html

[3] “Deputy Chief Minister of Navy Equipment on the Contrast of Chinese and Russian Ships [我海军装备原部副部长谈中俄舰艇真实对比], _Naval and Merchant Ships, _September 2013, http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/2013-08-10/1023734607.html

[4] In 20+ years of following People’s Liberation Army modernization, this analyst has not encountered a more detailed revelation of PLA modernization intentions than Admiral Zhao’s lecture slides as revealed on Chinese web pages.

[5] For both points the author thanks Christopher Carlson, retired U.S. Navy analyst, email communication cited with permission, August 24, 2017.

[6] “AMR Naval Directory,” May 1, 2015, http://www.asianmilitaryreview.com/ships-dont-lie/

[7] Carlson, op-cit.

[8] “Sarov,” _Military-Today.com, _http://www.military-today.com/navy/sarov.htm

[9] For a price comparison between nuclear and AIP propelled submarines, see, “Picard578,” “AIP vs nuclear submarine,” _Defense Issues Web Page, _March 3, 2013, https://defenseissues.net/2013/03/03/aip-vs-nuclear-submarines/

[10] For more on Underwater Great Wall, see Richard D. Fisher, Jr., “China proposes ‘Underwater Great Wall’ that could erode US, Russian submarine advantages,” _Jane’s Defence Weekly, _May 17, 2016, http://www.janes.com/article/60388/...t-could-erode-us-russian-submarine-advantages

[11] A series of indicators on Chinese web pages was usefully analyzed by Henri Kenhmann, “Has China Revived the Arsenal Ship, but as a semi-submersible?,” _EastPendulum Web Page_, May 29, 2017, https://www.eastpendulum.com/la-chine-fait-renaitre-arsenal-ship-semi-submersible

[12] While the arsenal ship concept has long been considered on the U.S. side, and was most recently revived by the Huntington Ingles Corporation in the form of a missile armed LPD, the U.S. has yet to decide to develop such a ship. For an early review of the Huntington Ingles concept see, Christopher P. Cavas, “HII Shows Off New BMD Ship Concept At Air-Sea-Space,”_Defense News.com, _April 8, 2013, http://intercepts.defensenews.com/2013/04/hii-shows-off-new-bmd-ship-concept-at-sea-air-space/

[13] Dave Majumdar, “The U.S. Navy Just Gave Us the Inside Scoop on the “Distributed Lethality” Concept,” _The National Interest Web Page, _October 16, 2016, http://nationalinterest.org/blog/th...ave-us-the-inside-scoop-the-distributed-18185

[14] “While continuing to research and discuss possibilities, China appears to have set aside indefinitely plans to acquire an aircraft carrier.” See, Report to Congress Pursuant to the FY2000 National Defense Authorization Act, ANNUAL REPORT ON THE MILITARY POWER OF THE PEOPLE’S REPUBLIC OF CHINA. July 28, 2003, p. 25, http://www.defenselink.mil/pubs/20030730chinaex.pdf

[15] Wang Lei, “China will never build 12 aircraft carriers like the US, says expert,” _China Global Television Network (CGTN) Web Page, _March 3, 2017, https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d557a4e30676a4d/share_p.html

_Featured Image: On 23 April in Shanghai, Chinese sailors hail the departure of one of three navy ships that are now in the Philippines, as part of a public relations tour to over 20 countries. (AP)_

http://cimsec.org/pla-navys-plan-dominance-subs-shipborne-asbms-carrier-aviation/34497

。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

monitor said:


> Just found this in CDF interesting so could not wait to share with PDF .
> 
> The first chinese nuclear sub become the butt of the joke because they are so noisy.But few people know the story behind this sub. Now the story of this sub is out of the bag .Even though the sub itself is retired,the man behind the sub surprisingly still alive and healthy at ripe age of 93.
> Yup he is still working but due to advance age his work is limited
> This submarine is real achievement for China without it there is no Chinese nuclear sub!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am at awe at his life story like so many of his generation Huang Xuhua saw first hand see the destruction of China and how helpless china was, He resolved to help built China a strong navy and devoted his life to it sacrificing his personal life for the cause,Here is his story as told to Chutian metropolitan daily. unbelievable!
> 
> At young age of 34 he was tasked with building nuclear sub. Though he doesn't have a clue how to built nuclear sub. He did work on imitating and RE soviet diesel sub but nuclear sub is a whole different kettle. The worst part nobody ever see a real nuclear submarine. They scrutinize the open publication but they can find nothing of valuable.
> 
> The breakthrough come when someone from US brought them a toy submarine which they studied to death and from it get inspiration how to put together a nuclear sub. And for the calculation since they don't have computer they use ABACUS!
> 
> *I told this story before but nobody believe me. Now from the horses mouth himself. Xiinhui @CDF first posted this story I do google translation and clean up the grammar a bit*
> 
> China's nuclear submarine father the year with the calculation of submarine data Chutian Metropolis Daily 2017/07/10 09:40:10 original title:
> *Unknown for 30 years of research and development of the country, the father of China's nuclear submarine submarine life motto "If anyone asked us How to evaluate this life, we will say that this life is not wasted. Our life is dedicated to the country, to the nuclear submarine business. We have no regrets! "-*
> 
> China's first generation of nuclear submarine chief architect, Chinese Academy of Engineering Huang Xuhua City News reporter Chen Ling ink internship party Min Song Yuqi Wu Yangyang photography: Chutian Metropolis Daily reporter Xiao Hao in Qingdao Navy Museum pier, parked China's first nuclear submarine.
> 
> Last year on October 15, after cruising over 40 years,she enter retirement. But its chief designer, still in the "service" among. July 4 morning, in China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation, a research institute,
> 
> Chutian Metropolis Daily reporter saw Huang Xuhua. He is the first generation of China's nuclear submarine chief architect, Chinese Academy of Engineering, known as "the father of China's nuclear submarines." The physical condition only allowed him to work for half a day, Huang Xuhua feel that time is not enough. Every day at 8:30 am will appear in the office on time, finishing over the past few decades accumulated information. This "Zhiguo Dragon Palace" life "crazy", to their own research results left to the next generation.
> 
> 93-year-old Huang Xuhua, wearing a sports bracelet, his thinking is still clear with amazing memory. Listen to his story, just like watching a biography movie. For the development of the country's heavy equipment, he was unknown for 30 years. His life, like the deep sea of nuclear submarines, seemingly obscure, but these are shocking forces. ◆
> Huang Xuhua academician told this reporter that he has never seen a nuclear submarine. He was 34 years old when he became the chief designer in 1954,
> 
> At that itme the world's first nuclear submarine - the United States "Nautilus" undergo its first trial. In 1957, the Soviet Union's first nuclear submarine was launched in thewater.
> In 1958, China launched the development of missile nuclear submarines. Graduated from the Shanghai Jiaotong University Shipbuilding Department of Huang Xuhua, has been involved in imitation of conventional Soviet submarine.He was selected to participate in the study. Shortly afterwards, the Soviet Union announced the withdrawal of aid experts. Chairman Mao said to Huang Xuhua and other older scientific research workers in an upsurge of emotion: "nuclear submarines, Even if take ten thousand years it has to be made "
> 
> Ten thousand years too long, seize the day and night.
> Less than a month, Huang Xuhua and technical staff from all over the country,were brought together to pool their their barren hills of idea.
> "China's nuclear submarine is completely started from scratch." Huang Xuhua recalled: "The biggest difficulty is not talent.If our researchers have seen what a nuclear submarine looks like, it may greatly shorten the development process."
> 
> At that time, the world's most advanced nuclear submarine Type is a drop type, because the friction resistance is small, underwater mobility and stability is good. The United States in the development of carefully selected three steps. We are also in three steps, or compress three steps in one step?
> 
> Development team had a heated debate. 34-year-old chief architect Huang Xuhua decided to choose the latter, "time is pressing, we can only detour." Without hesitation, Huang Xuhua led us through a large number of calculations and repeated demonstration, only three months to put forward five Type of boat program, and then rush headlong into the Shanghai Jiaotong University laboratory.
> 
> This is just the beginning. Nuclear submarine technology complex, involving numerous supporting systems and thousands of equipment, of which the most critical is the nuclear power plant, underwater communications, launchers and other seven major technologies.
> 
> "We have no choice but to groan forward and step forward, we just have unshakable determination!" He said. Abacus is the main computing tool made of indigenous law "Long March 1" Huang Xuhua still treasure a "forward" brand abacus. In the absence of modern means of calculation of the era, this abacus had accompanied him spending countless days and nights.
> 
> "The development of nuclear submarine many of the key data, coming out from the abacus ." Huang Xuhua said, in order to ensure the accuracy of the data, he and his colleagues often grouped the same set of data over and over, and regroup the different results and then re-count until the results are consistent. To crunch the data, "crackling" of the abacus sound is often hear all night.
> 
> China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation chief technical expert Zhang Jinlan, who in 1988 followed Huang Xuhua to participate in nuclear submarine deep diving test. *He is still incredulous that he use the abacus to calculate the nuclear submarine design: "This is not a simple addition and subtraction multiplication and division, but to use the trigonometric function, logarithm and other complex and difficult formula and model." But in the poor condition at the time, Huang Xuhua And colleagues are using this simple approach, to solve a number of cutting-edge technical problems.*
> They are like a needle in haystack, trying to collect the nuclear submarine technical article in the foreign news reports
> .
> *None of us has seen a real nuclear submarine, not sure how to design a reliable submarine. By chance, someone from abroad get back two US "Washington" nuclear submarine toy model. Huang Xuhua said it is like finding a treasure: "We dismantled and re assembled again and again, and the design of submarine is basically come into being . We are happy!*
> 
> August 1, 1974, the nuclear submarine was named "Long March 1", officially inducted into the naval battle ssquadron. At this point, China has become the fifth country with nuclear submarines. Three unforgettable tears sum up his life loyalty to his country's back in the past 93 years,
> 
> Huang Xuhua said that he had shed tears 3 times that he can't forget. The first time in April 1988, China's first nuclear submarine deep diving test. All the participants understand that this test is very important and very dangerous. The late 70s of last century, the United States, "long tail shark" is submerged in the deep dive test, the boat more than 160 people were buried in the sea.
> 
> Before the start of the trial, the atmosphere of the staff quarters was dignified. They have to write a will to their family, and sing song "blood style": "Maybe this is my farewell and I will not come back ... ..." In order to encourage everyone, 64-year-old Huang Xuhua decided to join in with crew in the water. Submarine more submarine dive deeper, he command , "In fact, in our heart there is high degree of tension." When the experiment is successful, the world's first personally involved in nuclear submarine deep diving test, the chief designer, was excited with face running in tears.
> 
> From 1957 to 1986, Huang Xuhua anonymously developed nuclear submarines, for 30 years he failed to meet with their parents, The only contact is . A mailbox number. In 1987, a Shanghai magazine published a report on Huang Xuhua work, he sent a copy of the mother.his
> 
> Mother read the story over and over again, ansn the whole family cried,he said: "Later, when the sister told him this matter, Huang Xuhua once again in tears." In 1988, Huang Xuhua back to hos home in Guangdong , his mother was 93 years old. "I left home for 30 years, my family only know my mailbox in Beijing. Father seriously ill, I can not go back; he died, I can not go back ... ..." In the father's grave, Huang Xuhua shed tears for the third time. For the sake of National mission Huang Xuhua lost a lot of family happiness.
> 
> Shortly after his marriage, he and his wife were 6 years, he and the three daughters is also more away from the more. His eldest daughter Huang Yan Ni, follow the father's family feelings and life trajectory, but also to join the cause of China's nuclear submarine development.
> Witnessing the destruction of the country he abandon the the original plan to become a doctor and embarked on the country shipbuilding road as Huang Xuhua grew up ,
> 
> He seems destined to the sea life. In 1924, Huang Xuhua was born in Guangdong Shanwei. "My original ambition is the same as my parents to learn medicine, the results of the Japanese bombing let me change the original intention." After the outbreak of the war, Huang Xuhua had to turn Shaoguan, Guilin, Chongqing and other places for school. Seeing all displaced people, the country destruction, juvenile Huang Xuhua began to think: the motherland so big, why there is not even a quiet place to read? "In 1945.
> 
> Huang Xuhua was given the award then China's highest institutions - the central government of the country, , The University of Aeronautics and Astronautics is eligible for the first commeration of the National Jiaotong University (Shanghai Jiaotong University), known as the "Oriental MIT (MIT)".
> 
> On April 8, 2016, 120th anniversary of the founding, the Shanghai Jiaotong University official microblogging forwarded a photo: celebrating the life achievement of , 92-year-old veteran Huang Xuhua, raised from his chair, stand up to make the speech. "If anyone asked us how to evaluate this life, we will say that this life is not wasted."
> 
> *Our life is dedicated to the country, to the nuclear submarine business. We have no life of our own in this life. regret!"*


*@monitor* - I think the closing sentence of your post missed the word "No", it should read as "*No regret!*" _somehow lost in the translation, typing or replication..._ 



samsara said:


> Just the brief of the 3rd paragraph with the red line
> 
> _"Duan Ruichun represents CSIC praised highly Mr. Huang Xuhua as the Father of China's nuclear submarine and his team for their great contribution across the 1st generation, the 2nd and 3rd gen of nuke subs... and Huang Xuhua practically devoted the most part of his life to the China nuke submarine's causes. Huang Xuhua & his team won the 2017 annual "He Liang He Li" （何梁何利） Science and Technology Achievement Awards, which has a very strict audit process, and the review process itself lasted nearly a year."_



*Top honour for 93-year-old engineer behind China’s first nuclear submarine*

Huang Xuhua endured the deprivations of the Great Leap Forward and the Cultural Revolution to help realise a national ambition

PUBLISHED : Monday, 20 November, 2017, 7:00am
UPDATED : Monday, 20 November, 2017, 5:28pm
By Laura Zhou - South China Morning Post





_*Undated handout photo of Chief designer of China's first nuclear submarine Huang Xuhua.*
*Photo: Xinhua Daily Telegraph*_

For more than three decades, Huang Xuhua was little known beyond the small team of researchers he worked with to design China's first nuclear submarine.

But on Friday Huang was one of 600-plus people honoured at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing for his contribution as an “ethical worker”.

The 93-year-old engineer was thrust into the spotlight when President Xi Jinping invited Huang to sit next to him for a group photo, state media reported.

It was a mark of recognition of the value of his work but the _Wuhan Evening News_quoted Huang as saying that he preferred to remain low profile.

Now emeritus director of China Shipping Building Industry Corporation’s Second Ship Design Institute, also known as the No 719 Research Institute, in Wuhan, Huang joined the 29-member team selected to develop China’s first nuclear submarine in 1958.

The project was launched to bolster China’s nuclear deterrence against the West, as well as the Soviet Union after Beijing and Moscow fell out over an ideological dispute.

Huang told the state-owned _Xinhua Daily Telegraph_ last year that military leader Nie Rongzhen suggested to Mao Zedong that China should have its own vessels “to break through the monopoly on nuclear submarine technology held by the United States and the Soviet Union”.

At the time, nobody in China knew much about the technology and there was little prospect of help from the outside world. China was also in the depths of a famine brought on by the Great Leap Forward.

But Mao reportedly liked the idea and urged the military to give it a try “even if it would take 10,000 years”.





_*Chief designer of China’s first nuclear submarine Huang Xuhua (right) with his team.*
*Photo: Xinhua Daily Telegraph*_

Huang said he and his colleagues used what scant resources they had to come up with a design on paper. They used abacuses to do the calculations and scoured overseas newspapers for information on developments in the area. Based in Huludao, in Liaoning province on the Bohai Sea, the team worked around the clock to resolve key issues, including the vessel’s power, communications and life-support systems, the _Xinhua Daily Telegraph_ reported.

The team’s work was validated unexpectedly when a Chinese diplomat brought two toy models of George Washington-class submarines from the United States. Huang was “extremely happy” when he found that the designs of the models were almost the same as those the Chinese had drafted on paper, the report said.

Work continued during the Cultural Revolution, the decade of turmoil when intellectuals were frequent targets of attack. Huang said he was denounced by day and worked in his office by night, the _Xinhua Daily Telegraph_ reported.

China building ‘amazing submarines’ ... although not as good as ours, says US admiral

For two years though, the engineer was sent to the countryside to farm pigs.

“That’s the only easy time of my life,” he said. “I had no responsibilities and no burdens. [All I needed to do] was to take good care of the pigs.”

In 1970, China’s first nuclear-powered submarine underwent maritime tests and in 1974, the vessel, named the Long March No 1, was commissioned, making China the fifth nation, after the US, the Soviet Union, Britain and France, to have a nuclear submarine.





_*Huang Xuhua, chief designer of China’s first nuclear submarine, boards the vessel.*
*Photo: Xinhua Daily Telegraph*_

But there was a personal price to pay. Huang’s wife and three daughters followed him on his postings but his highly classified mission meant he was able to maintain only sporadic contact with his parents in Guangdong province.

“_*Given the job I did, [I had] to make family ties less of a priority,*_” Huang recalled in the _Xinhua Daily Telegraph_ report. “_*They always asked me what I did, but how could I tell them?*_”

*In 1987*, a Chinese magazine published a long report about the unknown names behind China’s development and referred to *Huang as the chief designer of China’s nuclear submarine project*.

*His mother read the report and soon understood why her son had rarely made it home in the previous 30 years.*

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy-defence/article/2120605/top-honour-engineer-behind-chinas-first-nuclear

。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

Broadcast in the main, the most referred national news program slot daily, CCTV's Xinwen Lianbo:

《新闻联播》 20171118 温暖的力量 感人的瞬间——习近平总书记会见全国道德模范代表引发强烈反响 | CCTV
_Warm power touching moments - General Secretary Xi Jinping met with the Representatives of the National Moral Models caused strong repercussions_






Watch at 1:53 (no Engsub) General Secretary Xi Jinping approached *the elder scientist Huang Xuhua* to take the front seat in the group photo session on 18 November 2017. Xi even removed the impeding chair hastily by himself to give way to the rather hesitated Huang to advance to take the front seat next to him, showing a very warm gesture as well as a great respect to the senior man regarded as the "_*Father of China's Nuclear Submarine*_", who's *93 years old* this year. Later Huang admitted he preferred to stay in low profile as he used to be, yet he's much moved by the great warmness showed by the nation's top leader.





。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Bohai Shipbuilding has embarked on mass-producing Type 095 and Type 096 nuclear subs 

渤船集团与七一九所开展“不忘初心 牢记使命”联合主题党日活动

2017-11-15 渤船新媒体 

为深入学习贯彻党的十九大精神，用习近平新时代中国特色社会主义思想武装头脑、指导实践、推动工作，渤船集团与七一九所于11月15日开展“不忘初心 牢记使命”联合主题党日活动。两个单位的党委成员参加活动。活动由七一九所党委书记曹明江主持。大家围绕如何融入新时代、做出新贡献，加强全方位、更深层次的融合和交流，对标找差距、创新求发展等方面展开座谈并形成共识。

在渤船集团正门毛主席塑像前，两个单位党委成员共同向主席像敬献花篮，并重温入党誓词。在随后召开的座谈会上，与会人员观看了习近平总书记视察公司的记录片，再次聆听总书记的重要指示。结合对党的十九大精神的学习及工作实际，参会的12位厂、所领导全部发了言，大家从不同侧面、不同角度谈体会、谈感受，都深有感触、很受教育，进一步加深了双方之间的“兄弟情谊”，必将进一步促进厂所之间的深度融合、全方位融合。

李天宝在发言中表示，渤船集团正在采取多种形式学习贯彻十九大精神，此次与七一九所开展联合主题党日活动，为公司把十九大精神宣贯活动开展得更加扎实深入提供了新的思路。今天我们重温入党誓词，重温毛主席“搞出来”、习总书记“搞上去”的重要指示精神，更加感到使命光荣神圣，任务艰巨、责任重大，为我们提供了难得的历史机遇与发展机会，也提出了更高的要求。我们要抓住装备建设大发展的契机，不忘初心，牢记使命，为实现几代渤船人*大批量建造型号产品*的梦想付出更为艰苦的努力，无愧时代选择，不负历史重托。

曹明江在总结时表示，厂所双方是共同为型号产品的伟大事业而生的“孪生兄弟”。此次重回我们伟大事业的共同起点，意义深刻，效果非凡。一是双方都要更好地认清责任和使命，融入新时代、做出新贡献；二是要总结和坚持前期协同设计、密切合作等方面的经验，加强全方位、更深层次的融合和交流，建立“型号产品命运共同体”；三是要对照国家要求、国际先进对标找差距、创新求发展。联合主题党日活动是双方开辟党建工作这一新领域融合的首次尝试，也是一个良好的开端。当前，我们的工作重点就是深入学习体会十九大精神、把十九大精神要求贯彻到实际工作中，不负党和国家的重托，共同为完成十九大提出的战略目标、为中国梦、强军梦做出应有的贡献。

与会人员表示，两个单位又将共同踏上新征程，我们的事业到了发展的关键时刻。型号产品经历了“搞出来、用起来”的阶段，下一步要*致力于让产品“强起来”*。兄弟同心，其利断金。两家单位要更加密切合作，把联合设计的做法继续深化，开创新的局面。要主动作为，按客观规律办事，按规章制度办事，把十九大精神、习总书记的要求真正落到实处。要围绕中心，同心一体，思想一致，目标一致，把我们共同的伟大事业做好、做强。

此次联合主题党日活动，进一步促进了厂所之间的互动交流，催生了合作新举措、新思路，必将推动厂所融合进入新局面，共同努力创造出新的成绩，共同担起*为国防与军队建设提供一流装备*的重托，为再出发、再创业凝聚力量，指明方向。

两个单位相关部门领导、党组织负责人参加了活动。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Bohai Shipbuilding has embarked on mass-producing Type 095 and Type 096 nuclear subs
> 
> 渤船集团与七一九所开展“不忘初心 牢记使命”联合主题党日活动
> 
> 2017-11-15 渤船新媒体
> 
> 为深入学习贯彻党的十九大精神，用习近平新时代中国特色社会主义思想武装头脑、指导实践、推动工作，渤船集团与七一九所于11月15日开展“不忘初心 牢记使命”联合主题党日活动。两个单位的党委成员参加活动。活动由七一九所党委书记曹明江主持。大家围绕如何融入新时代、做出新贡献，加强全方位、更深层次的融合和交流，对标找差距、创新求发展等方面展开座谈并形成共识。
> 
> 在渤船集团正门毛主席塑像前，两个单位党委成员共同向主席像敬献花篮，并重温入党誓词。在随后召开的座谈会上，与会人员观看了习近平总书记视察公司的记录片，再次聆听总书记的重要指示。结合对党的十九大精神的学习及工作实际，参会的12位厂、所领导全部发了言，大家从不同侧面、不同角度谈体会、谈感受，都深有感触、很受教育，进一步加深了双方之间的“兄弟情谊”，必将进一步促进厂所之间的深度融合、全方位融合。
> 
> 李天宝在发言中表示，渤船集团正在采取多种形式学习贯彻十九大精神，此次与七一九所开展联合主题党日活动，为公司把十九大精神宣贯活动开展得更加扎实深入提供了新的思路。今天我们重温入党誓词，重温毛主席“搞出来”、习总书记“搞上去”的重要指示精神，更加感到使命光荣神圣，任务艰巨、责任重大，为我们提供了难得的历史机遇与发展机会，也提出了更高的要求。我们要抓住装备建设大发展的契机，不忘初心，牢记使命，为实现几代渤船人*大批量建造型号产品*的梦想付出更为艰苦的努力，无愧时代选择，不负历史重托。
> 
> 曹明江在总结时表示，厂所双方是共同为型号产品的伟大事业而生的“孪生兄弟”。此次重回我们伟大事业的共同起点，意义深刻，效果非凡。一是双方都要更好地认清责任和使命，融入新时代、做出新贡献；二是要总结和坚持前期协同设计、密切合作等方面的经验，加强全方位、更深层次的融合和交流，建立“型号产品命运共同体”；三是要对照国家要求、国际先进对标找差距、创新求发展。联合主题党日活动是双方开辟党建工作这一新领域融合的首次尝试，也是一个良好的开端。当前，我们的工作重点就是深入学习体会十九大精神、把十九大精神要求贯彻到实际工作中，不负党和国家的重托，共同为完成十九大提出的战略目标、为中国梦、强军梦做出应有的贡献。
> 
> 与会人员表示，两个单位又将共同踏上新征程，我们的事业到了发展的关键时刻。型号产品经历了“搞出来、用起来”的阶段，下一步要*致力于让产品“强起来”*。兄弟同心，其利断金。两家单位要更加密切合作，把联合设计的做法继续深化，开创新的局面。要主动作为，按客观规律办事，按规章制度办事，把十九大精神、习总书记的要求真正落到实处。要围绕中心，同心一体，思想一致，目标一致，把我们共同的伟大事业做好、做强。
> 
> 此次联合主题党日活动，进一步促进了厂所之间的互动交流，催生了合作新举措、新思路，必将推动厂所融合进入新局面，共同努力创造出新的成绩，共同担起*为国防与军队建设提供一流装备*的重托，为再出发、再创业凝聚力量，指明方向。
> 
> 两个单位相关部门领导、党组织负责人参加了活动。



Where does it mention anything about submarine construction? Why the Type 09VI?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

@UKBengali 

From 8:40 to 9:50, the performance of the Type 095/096 might surprise you.

The PLAN has recently received a Type 095 for the sea trial. It uses the shaftless pump-jet propulsion, and it will become combat ready by 2018-2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> @UKBengali
> 
> From 8:40 to 9:50, the performance of the Type 095/096 might surprise you.
> 
> *The PLAN has recently received a Type 095 for the sea trial. It uses the shaftless pump-jet propulsion, and it will become combat ready by 2018-2019.*



Are there sources for this claim?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

SinoSoldier said:


> Are there sources for this claim?



Dude, you are on my ignored list, just stop quoting me.

Just watch the damn video from 8:40 to 9:50, there is Eng sub since you are definitely a non-Chinese who is not capable to read or to comprehend any Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Dude, you are on my ignored list, just stop quoting me.
> 
> Just watch the damn video from 8:40 to 9:50, there is Eng sub since you are definitely a non-Chinese who is not capable to read or to comprehend any Chinese.



The video segment refers to two things: (1) a recent article stating that the PLA Navy has received a "new nuclear submarine" and (2) an interview with the engineer behind the IEPS and rim-drive, but neither of those two references have proven that a new class of SSN has been built (in fact, the PLA Navy report is speculated to be referring to the older Type 09IIIB instead).


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

You are not even bothered to watch the video, aren't you?

*"Recently, the PLA Navy has spread the good news, that it has already received a new model of nuclear submarine. The research and development of this nuclear submarine took five years, and used the shaftless drive technology, which is believed to be the Type 095 nuclear submarine."*

You are definitely a troll and a notorious China basher, and I will recommend most Chinese members here to put you in the ignored list.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> You are not even bothered to watch the video, aren't you?
> 
> *"Recently, the PLA Navy has spread the good news, that it has already received a new model of nuclear submarine. The research and development of this nuclear submarine took five years, and used the shaftless drive technology, which is believed to be the Type 095 nuclear submarine."*
> 
> You are definitely a troll and a notorious China basher, and I will recommend most Chinese members here to put you in the ignored list.



And, once again, the video relied on two sources: (1) a PLA Navy report of the delivery of a new type of SSN, and (2) an interview with Ma Weiming regarding the IEPS and shaftless drive (which has NOT been proven to be used aboard the 09V), both of which have been thoroughly analyzed and ultimately yielded no proof that the 09V or 09VI has been launched. There is a difference between optimism and blind inference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

SinoSoldier said:


> The video segment refers to two things: (1) a recent article stating that the PLA Navy has received a "new nuclear submarine" and (2) an interview with the engineer behind the IEPS and rim-drive, but neither of those two references have proven that a new class of SSN has been built (in fact, the PLA Navy report is speculated to be referring to the older Type 09IIIB instead).





SinoSoldier said:


> And, once again, *the video relied on two sources*: (1) a PLA Navy report of the delivery of a new type of SSN, and (2) an interview with Ma Weiming regarding the IEPS and shaftless drive (which has NOT been proven to be used aboard the 09V), both of which have been thoroughly analyzed and ultimately yielded no proof that the 09V or 09VI has been launched. There is a difference between optimism and blind inference.


You are welcomed to REVISIT this issue within 12 months to find the kind of sources/proofs that You seek for. Perhaps more info will be made available by then, Only and If Only the Authority in China deem as necessary to publicize more, and not by any other reasons (it ain't kinda a banana republic that ain't able to keep secrets and keeps on leaking,,,,).

In the meantime, *the state-owned broadcast, CCTV, is the reliable source, the internal references are adequate!!! For Us the CCTV is one of the trusted source of info.* And you seem don't learn at all on how the developments work in the China's military realm. Wonder on how you didn't learn from the past occurrences,,,, _*unless you intentionally have different agenda!*_

*Just take it or leave it!!! And You are Free to Not Believe it!
But please do us a favour, please stop bugging unnecessary this thread and the other ones at PDF The Chinese Military Column !! You have been derailing it over and over again ad nauseam!*
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 星海军事

samsara said:


> You are welcomed to REVISIT this issue within 12 months to find the kind of sources/proofs that You seek for. Perhaps more info will be made available by then, Only and If Only the Authority in China deem as necessary to publicize more, and not by any other reasons (it ain't kinda a banana republic that ain't able to keep secrets and keeps on leaking,,,,).
> 
> In the meantime, *the state-owned broadcast, CCTV, is the reliable source, the internal references are adequate!!! For Us the CCTV is one of the trusted source of info.* And you seem don't learn at all on how the developments work in the China's military realm. Wonder on how you didn't learn from the past occurrences,,,, _*unless you intentionally have different agenda!*_
> 
> *Just take it or leave it!!! And You are Free to Not Believe it!
> But please do us a favour, please stop bugging unnecessary this thread and the other ones at PDF The Chinese Military Column !! You have been derailing it over and over again ad nauseam!*
> 。。。



Don't watch discussion programmes on CCTV-4.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

星海军事 said:


> Don't watch discussion programmes on CCTV-4.


I don't grasp your ambiguous terse line, what did you mean indeed: is it a statement ... or, a suggestion...???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

samsara said:


> I don't grasp your ambiguous terse line, what did you mean indeed: is it a statement ... or, a suggestion...???



It's an honest suggestion for all Chinese military watchers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

星海军事 said:


> It's an honest suggestion for all Chinese military watchers.


I posted the same video earlier at the China Submarine thread, quoted here:


samsara said:


> CCTV 4 the international channel conveyed in Chinese language just made a *bold claim yet done very casually in a low-profile means* through one of its regular broadcast program on 18 November 2017. Fans who don't pay attention into its many regular programs will easily miss such low-key revelation
> 
> *China's Type 095 nuclear submarine is (or will pretty soon be) using the shaftless drive technology in conjunction with the IPS (integrated electric propulsion) technology. *
> 
> Watch the video here:
> 
> *[Chinese Perspective]《深度国际》 20171118 Speeding up China's aircraft carrier 提速 中国航母 | CCTV-4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _a 27-min program with Engsub_
> 
> *At 8:36 ~ 9:50*_ (see below transcript)_
> Recently, the PLA Navy has spread the good news that it has already received a new model of nuclear submarine. The research and development of this nuclear submarine *took five years*, and used *shaftless drive technology*, which is believed to be the *Type 095 nuclear submarine*. Military experts have said that shaftless drive technology stopped using traditional mechanical propulsion shafts, and *instead used an IPS (integrated electric propulsion)*. Traditional mechanical propulsion shafts occupy _at least 50% of the length of a submarine_ and will produce large amounts of noise.
> 
> Shaftless drive technology is a *revolutionary technology* that *saves a great deal of space in submarines* and *reduces up to 10% of noise*. *This has also led to the level of quietness in China's submarines surpassing the US and Russia.* enjoy:
> 
> The key is that the IPS can reduce noise. If this system is completely simplified, then whether they are submarines or surface vessels, their sonar signal underwater will be reduced to a very low level. If the enemies carry out a torpedo attack on all sorts of anti-submarine targets, they might not be able to acquire a target as easily as before, so if you analyze it from these perspectives, the IPS has a very large difference from systems of the past.
> 
> 。。。



So, to take your suggestion, with attention on this particular segment, which part of the info from this footage is not accurate or even incorrect/untrue according to what you'd learned... please enlighten us.
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

A "contingency" equipment of PLAN 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933393716017950720The PLAN Type 22 missile boat with stealth feature by HDZH Shipyard, about 83 units are in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

samsara said:


> Broadcast in the main, the most referred national news program slot daily, CCTV's Xinwen Lianbo:
> 
> 《新闻联播》 20171118 温暖的力量 感人的瞬间——习近平总书记会见全国道德模范代表引发强烈反响 | CCTV
> _Warm power touching moments - General Secretary Xi Jinping met with the Representatives of the National Moral Models caused strong repercussions_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch at 1:53 (no Engsub) General Secretary Xi Jinping approached *the elder scientist Huang Xuhua* to take the front seat in the group photo session on 18 November 2017. Xi even removed the impeding chair hastily by himself to give way to the rather hesitated Huang to advance to take the front seat next to him, showing a very warm gesture as well as a great respect to the senior man regarded as the "_*Father of China's Nuclear Submarine*_", who's *93 years old* this year. Later Huang admitted he preferred to stay in low profile as he used to be, yet he's much moved by the great warmness showed by the nation's top leader.
> 
> View attachment 438287
> 。。。


He must be so proud of how far China has come...IEPS, magentic drive and shaftless propulsion. The future is getting very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

samsara said:


> I posted the same video earlier at the China Submarine thread, quoted here:
> 
> 
> So, to take your suggestion, with attention on this particular segment, which part of the info from this footage is not accurate or even incorrect/untrue according to what you'd learned... please enlighten us.
> 。。。


 If those guests don't take it seriously, why should we?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

PLAN Marines in Djibouti having live firing exercise on November 23rd.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

This morning's picture - radar installations near completion

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

A fun concept for the amphibious hybrid vehicle "Seal" - speed 70 km per hour max on the water for a range of 80 km, or 100 km per hour on the ground for 350 km. Power of 280HP, capacity of 350 kg.
East Pendulum 6:08 AM - 26 Nov 2017

















。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russia-installed-chinese-engines-on-her-buyan-class-corvettes.429970/

Completed design and unveil in 2013 naval and marine show, enter production subsequently in 2 years time in 2015.

Exported to Russia and install on Buyan class corvette. Reported used on PLAN warship too.






The military grade has much higher kw of 3600kw compare to commercial one offer by Hechai ,





Russia customer visiting the plant and oversee the production of the engine they are getting.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beast

samsara said:


> A fun concept for the amphibious hybrid vehicle "Seal" - speed 70 km per hour max on the water for a range of 80 km, or 100 km per hour on the ground for 350 km. Power of 280HP, capacity of 350 kg.
> East Pendulum 6:08 AM - 26 Nov 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 。。。



James Bond car come true. 

It sounds very promising for amphibious operation. You charge at 70km/h on sea from LHD at 40km away from beach/landing area. Once on land, you charge at high speed of 100km/h to secure radius of 20km square area,flush out small arms resistant for more heavy equipment landing subsequently.

Its all about speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China Military*

HOME
CMC
ARMED FORCES
CHINA
OPINIONS
VOICES
WORLD
INT'L REPORTS
MEDIA
BILINGUAL
SOCIETY

*PLA LCAC approaches landing ship Changbaishan in maritime training*



Sailors assigned to a landing ship flotilla with the South China Sea Fleet under the PLA Navy man the rails as the amphibious dock landing ship Changbaishan (Hull 989) steams forward during a maritime training exercise on November 15, 2017. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Gu Yagen)
Source：China Military Online
2



The amphibious dock landing ship Changbaishan (Hull 989) attached to a landing ship flotilla with the South China Sea Fleet under the PLA Navy steams forward in waters of the South China Sea during a maritime training exercise on November 17, 2017. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Gu Yagen)3



The amphibious dock landing ship Changbaishan (Hull 989) attached to a landing ship flotilla with the South China Sea Fleet under the PLA Navy steams through the water during an amphibious landing exercise in waters of the South China Sea on November 24, 2017. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Gu Yagen)4



A Z-8 transport helicopter attached to a landing ship flotilla with the South China Sea Fleet under the PLA Navy departs from the flight deck of the amphibious dock landing ship Changbaishan (Hull 989) during an amphibious landing exercise in waters of the South China Sea on November 25, 2017. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Gu Yagen)5



A landing craft air cushion (LCAC) approaches the well deck of the amphibious dock landing ship Changbaishan (Hull 989) during an amphibious landing exercise in waters of the South China Sea on November 26, 2017. They are attached to a landing ship flotilla with with the South China Sea Fleet under the PLA Navy. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Gu Yagen)
Copyright @China Military. All rights reserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sinait

Beast said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russia-installed-chinese-engines-on-her-buyan-class-corvettes.429970/
> 
> Completed design and unveil in 2013 naval and marine show, enter production subsequently in 2 years time in 2015.
> 
> Exported to Russia and install on Buyan class corvette. Reported used on PLAN warship too.





> The military grade has much higher kw of 3600kw compare to commercial one offer by Hechai


The MTU 20V 956TB92 diesel engines used on the type 052d destroyer generates 6000kw, according to wiki, so its still some way to go for China.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

sinait said:


> The MTU 20V 956TB92 diesel engines used on the type 052d destroyer generates 6000kw, according to wiki, so its still some way to go for China.
> .


I don’t think this particular Diesel engine is intended for installation on 052D. I’m pretty sure these engines have different parameters for different warships, so a smaller power generation makes sense.


----------



## sinait

Figaro said:


> I don’t think this particular Diesel engine is intended for installation on 052D. I’m pretty sure these engines have different parameters for different warships, so a smaller power generation makes sense.


That's why I put "some way to go" instead of "long way to go", since it is not of urgent need, but will be useful to have local design and production of the whole range because there may be restrictions on export to 3rd countries for licensed production engines.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

sinait said:


> That's why I put "some way to go" instead of "long way to go", since it is not of urgent need, but will be useful to have local design and production of the whole range because there may be restrictions on export to 3rd countries for licensed production engines.
> .


Hi, The most difficult part about making a 30MW gas turbine engine for 052D has materialized. It a matter of needed anot for a similar one. The German end the license production of a similar high speed diesels engine which forces Hechai to design and produced this one.

Then u also need to consider the high speed Diesel engine weight vs output power. If the German counterpart weights double or even more than the Chinese one while produces only 6000kw then I don't think it's some cutting edge too difficult for Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Beast said:


> Hi, The most difficult part about making a 30MW gas turbine engine for 052D has materialized. It a matter of needed anot for a similar one. The German end the license production of a similar high speed diesels engine which forces Hechai to design and produced this one.
> 
> Then u also need to consider the high speed Diesel engine weight vs output power. If the German counterpart weights double or even more than the Chinese one while produces only 6000kw then I don't think it's some cutting edge too difficult for Chinese.


I think license production means China can manufacture the whole engine but don't own the IP. Hence we can't export it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## juj06750

sinait said:


> The MTU 20V 956TB92 diesel engines used on the type 052d destroyer generates 6000kw, according to wiki, so its still some way to go for China.
> .



this is the license-produced diesel engine, which entirely manufactured in china . again, those anti-chinese media and critics (mostly US media and americans) always carefully see if china make everything their own . yes we do ! and yes we will ! make sure we are far much stronger than those which import everything from elsewhere (such as india . singapore . taiwan . arab . africa . and else)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China building more Yuyi-class LCACs*
*
Richard D Fisher Jr* - Jane's Defence Weekly

30 November 2017





DigitalGlobe imagery showing five Type 726A LCACs at Jiangnan Shipyard near Shanghai. Source: 2017 DigitalGlobe, Inc. / © 2017 IHS Markit

055 Hull 3 and 052D Hull 15 

Commercial satellite imagery of China’s Jiangnan Shipyard near Shanghai shows that the country is producing additional Yuyi-class (Type 726/726A) air-cushioned landing craft (LCACs).

Five Type 726As that appeared to be nearly completed could be seen at the yard on *24 November*.

Six Yuyi-class LCACs are believed to be in service with the People’s Liberation Army (PLA), with the first one (3320) being seen at the end of 2007. It is thought that the vessels were delivered in two batches, with the first three LCACs reportedly powered by Ukrainian UGT 6000 engines, while the remaining three are believed to use the indigenous QC-70 gas turbines.

Up to four Yuyi-class LCACs can be carried in the well deck of the 210 m-long Yuzhao-class (Type 071) landing platform dock (LPD). The first of these 20,000-tonne amphibious assault ships was commissioned in 2007, and a fifth LPD, which was recently launched at Shanghai’s Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard, is expected to be commissioned in 2018.

One reported reason for the lag in Type 726 production could be technical difficulties with the integration of the QC-70 engines.

Designed with assistance from the Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group, the Type 726 looks similar to the US Navy’s LCAC, but is larger and has its driving/command module located on the port side instead of the starboard side.

To read the full article, Client Login
(240 of 348 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/76078/china-building-more-yuyi-class-lcacs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

juj06750 said:


> this is the license-produced diesel engine, which *entirely manufactured* in china . again, those anti-chinese media and critics (mostly US media and americans) always *carefully see if china make everything their own *. yes we do ! and yes we will ! make sure we are far much stronger than those which import everything from elsewhere (such as india . singapore . taiwan . arab . africa . and else)


And seeing and knowing on the Power of Dominance Axis really loves to use the EMBARGO / BOYCOTT to attack/cripple any other country that won't take order from them, then the capability to produce those important items like this diesel engine in *its entirety, not relying on external resources,* is quite worthy.

Just look at the Siemens turbine drama with the Russia over Crimea not long ago. This capability to produce internally the whole thing is much more than simply the monetary values or export opportunity issues. To be independent a nation must rely on own capabilities. Ability to afford purchases from other nations is a completely different nature. And it is not something to admire or aspire! Dependency ain't good!
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

samsara said:


> And seeing and knowing on the Power of Dominance Axis really loves to use the EMBARGO / BOYCOTT to attack/cripple any other country that won't take order from them, then the capability to produce those important items like this diesel engine in *its entirety, not relying on external resources,* is quite worthy.
> 
> Just look at the Siemens turbine drama with the Russia over Crimea not long ago. This capability to produce internally the whole thing is much more than simply the monetary values or export opportunity issues. To be independent a nation must rely on own capabilities. Ability to afford purchases from other nations is a completely different nature. And it is not something to admire or aspire! Dependency ain't good!
> 。。。



I dare to even say China now is able to produce any ship propulsion that matches or exceed German or MTU.
The coming electric propulsion system will be unveil soon on Type054B frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*New guided-missile frigate Suining joins PLA Navy*
China Military Online
2017-11-29




Chinese sailors man the rails aboard the type-056A guided-missile frigate Suining (Hull 551) during its commissioning, naming and flag-granting ceremony at a PLA Navy’s pier in southern Guangdong province on Nov 28, 2017. (Navy.81.cn) 

GUANGDONG, Nov. 29 (ChinaMil) -- The commissioning, naming and flag-granting ceremony for the Type-056A frigate Suining (Hull 551) was held at a PLA Navy’s pier in southern Guangdong province on Tuesday, marking the frigate officially joined the PLA Navy's battle sequences.

The ceremony began at 10:00 am on Nov.28. Yao Guowen, deputy commander of a naval base in Guangzhou, announced the commissioning and naming order. Sun Jian, political commissar of the naval base, presented the flag and naming certificate to the new frigate.

The Type-056A frigate is the new surface warship developed by China independently. It is highly information-based and has good stealth performance and stronger combat capabilities against air, underwater and water surface targets.

By Zuo Rui, Song Zhe and Li Jinzhang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hirobo2

Beast said:


> I dare to even say China now is able to produce any ship propulsion that matches or exceed German or MTU.
> The coming electric propulsion system will be unveil soon on Type054B frigate.



Ppl tend to put German products on a high pedestal. I've seen a BMW roll backwards a few feet before it gained traction to go forward from a red light stop uphill. I've never seen a Honda or Toyota do this. Of course I'm only speaking for Japanese cars coz they don't sell Chinese ones where I live.

But to me, the BMW's behavior seems like bad engineering to me...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brainsucker

I have a question. Some of news that I read in the net said that China has send their special force to Syria, in order to hunt the so called "The East Turkistan" terrorist. Is this news true or just a hoax? 

https://financialtribune.com/articl...na-reportedly-sending-special-forces-to-syria

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-11-29/china-deploy-elite-troops-syria-fight-alongside-assads-army

The weird thing is that the so called Chinese Special Force has the name of “Tigers of Siberia” and the “Night Tigers”. I feel weird when reading "Tiger of Siberia" as the name of Chinese SF. But I dunno, maybe they're really exist.


----------



## Beast

Brainsucker said:


> I have a question. Some of news that I read in the net said that China has send their special force to Syria, in order to hunt the so called "The East Turkistan" terrorist. Is this news true or just a hoax?
> 
> https://financialtribune.com/articl...na-reportedly-sending-special-forces-to-syria
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-11-29/china-deploy-elite-troops-syria-fight-alongside-assads-army
> 
> The weird thing is that the so called Chinese Special Force has the name of “Tigers of Siberia” and the “Night Tigers”. I feel weird when reading "Tiger of Siberia" as the name of Chinese SF. But I dunno, maybe they're really exist.



Fake western news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Beast said:


> Fake western news.



It's fake then.


----------



## cirr

*China looks to quantum technologies to boost naval programmes*
*
Jon Grevatt* - Jane's Defence Weekly

29 November 2017

The China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) and the University of Science and Technology of China (USTC) have signed a landmark agreement to collaborate on quantum technologies supporting the development of advanced naval mission systems.

Under the joint programme, the two parties will establish three laboratories in Wuhan, central China, which will be focused on developing quantum navigation, quantum communications, and quantum detection respectively.

Citing CSIC, the government’s State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense (SASTIND) said on 28 November that the project will be funded by the state-owned shipbuilder and represents “a significant move to increase investment and promote industrialisation in forward-looking and disruptive technologies”.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　**ihs.com/contact*

To read the full article, Client Login
(132 of 403 words)

Full report in Chinese

英媒：中国军工企业联手高校推进量子技术在海军应用


　　参考消息网12月1日报道英媒称，中国船舶重工集团公司和中国科学技术大学签署一项里程碑式的协议，就支持海军任务系统研发的量子技术开展合作。

　　据英国《简氏防务周刊》网站11月29日报道，根据这项联合计划，双方将在位于华中的武汉成立3个实验室，分别致力于量子导航、量子通信和量子探测技术的研发。

　　国家国防科技工业局11月28日引述中船重工消息称，该项目将由中船重工提供资金，是这家国有造船企业“对前瞻性、颠覆性技术加大投资力度、推动产业化发展的重大举措”。

　　中船重工还说，这3个量子实验室将根据海洋装备提升战斗力需求与装备发展需要，支撑科研、促进成果工程化应用、产业化发展。联合实验室将充分发挥军工集团与高等院校的互补优势，面向国家重点战略需求，坚持军民融合、基础研究与应用研究并举。

　　报道称，这家企业还表示，以量子导航、量子通信、量子探测产业化为目标，大幅提升相关军事领域装备的性能，推进量子信息技术在民用领域的应用。

　　报道称，中船重工与中国科技大学新签署的这项协议是这家军工企业在过去两年以推动军事技术为目的达成的数项协议之一。这是该集团更广泛战略的一部分，即进行自我转型，不仅成为海军造船和船舶修理的专业公司，而且成为设计和研发支撑这些资产的某些任务系统的专业公司。中国的其他企业，最突出的是中国电子科技集团公司也是这些技术的重要供应商。

　　报道称，中船重工最近建立的致力于任务系统技术研发的其他伙伴关系包括与中国人民解放军海军工程大学和中国北方工业公司建立联盟。中船重工还在3月为一处新设施揭牌，推动海军技术创新。中船重工说，国防科技工业海洋防务技术创新中心将围绕“国家安全战略需求”。（编译/王海昉）

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

After 245-day, 145,000 nautical miles (at average 25 knots or 145,000 kilometers at average 13 knots as explained by Cao) range oversea deployment,
PLAN 26th Convoy returned to the home port at Zhoushan yesterday.
dafeng cao 10:05 PM - 1 Dec 2017

















。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

LPD #6 + 054A #29

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

The 6th Chinese Type 071 LPD (Landing Platform Dock) takes shape
on the dry dock at the Hudong Shipyard in Shanghai.
East Pendulum 7:08 AM - 5 Dec 2017





。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

055 #2

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## samsara

_Look at what a Chinese corvette can do!_

056 Corvette launches HQ-10 CIWS to intercept
the sea skimming anti-ship target missile.
dafeng cao 8:01 AM - 7 Dec 2017










As well as for helicopter training... Z-9D landing training with 056 Corvette.
... and also with the YJ-9 AShM.




_Credits to dafeng cao, Rupprecht Deino _
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> View attachment 441973



That even more amazing than my model

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> That even more amazing than my model



The pic does not show D4 and D5 modules which are being assembled right next to the two 055s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

TaiShang said:


> That even more amazing than my model


I must admit it frankly that I just grasped it at the 2nd pass (not paid enough attention at the 1st encounter), that your model ship is indeed AMAZING  and you also show some certain qualities, most visible: patience and passionateness (I lack both to do the model stuff all on my own  ) in turning the pieces into the complete model, put on display along with the world map, a beautiful display to adorn one's room.



cirr said:


> View attachment 441973





cirr said:


> The pic does not show D4 and D5 modules which are being assembled right next to the two 055s.



WOW! Amazing knowing so many ships are being constructed at the same time at just one shipyard... then count in the other equally competent shipyards! The 2018 and the subsequent years will be the quite merry years for the Chinese Navy!

No wonder this news popped out yesterday:

*China may take top spot in global shipbuilding orders over S.Korea*

China’s shipyards may capture the top position for new orders worldwide in 2017, outpacing those in South Korea, South Korean newspaper Aju Business Daily reported on Friday, citing _marine industry tracker Clarkson Research_. *This would be the seventh consecutive year that China would be Number One in terms of annual cumulative order intakes.*

Shipbuilders all over the world received 19.51 million CGT (compensated gross tonnage) new ship orders by November this year and China topped the list with 7.13 CGT, followed by South Korea’s 5.74 CGT and Japan’s 1.82 CGT, according to latest data from Clarkson, the report said.

(...)
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3255544d31637a6333566d54/share_p.html

-----------------------------

*China makes waves in world shipbuilding - Global Times (11 DEC)*

_*Overall advantages will drive S.Korea from top spot*_

As China is poised to overtake South Korea to become the world's largest shipbuilder in 2017, experts said Chinese advances in recent years have ended South Korea's technological edge. But they also noted that there might be some wrangling before China eventually becomes the undisputed world champion in shipbuilding.

The Seoul-based Aju Business Daily reported over the weekend that South Korea is likely to cede the title of the world's largest shipbuilder to China, which had a significant increase in the tonnage of orders in November, citing industry data. South Korea has held the No.1 spot since 2011, the report said.

As of early December, China had 27.05 million tons of orders out of a global total of 74.83 million tons, according to the report. Japan and South Korea were No.2 and No.3 with 15.83 million tons and 15.80 million tons, respectively.

Emerging as a low-cost, high-volume shipbuilder, China overtook South Korea during the 2008-10 global financial crisis.

Zheng Ping, chief analyst of industry news site chineseport.cn, said that many factors determine a nation's competitiveness as a shipbuilder and South Korea maintained its global leadership with its technological edge. 

"_However, the edge was eroded by Chinese rivals during China's 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-15). Now Chinese shipyards can build what they could not before, including ultra-large container vessels (ULCVs), liquefied natural gas carriers and luxury cruise ships,_" Zheng told the Global Times on Monday.

(...)
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1079769.shtml

-----------------------------

*[FOCUS] S. Korea manufacturing industry in trouble due to internal and external challenges - Aju Business Daily (08 SEP)*

The shipbuilding industry, which competes with China to win orders, is in a similar situation. According to Clarkson, a shipbuilding research institute, China stood first in monthly orders in June and July ahead of South Korea. In August, South Korea regained its top position but it only received orders for five ships, compared to 14 in June. The bigger problem is that the industry does not show any sign of improvement.

"Due to unfavorable factors at home and abroad, the competitiveness of domestic manufacturers is weakening day by day," said a shipbuilding industry official. The Hyundai Heavy Industries shipyard in the southwestern port of Kunsan, which once led the regional economy, has been shut down for three months because of the order cliff caused by a global downturn. The market share in LNG carriers, drill ships and large container ships markets dominated by South Korea has been declining.

Analysts attributed the setback in South Korea's manufacturing sector to a loss of distinction after being sandwiched between technology-dominated and cost-effective manufacturing powerhouses. As productivity remains stagnant and the introduction of new industries is being delayed, South Korea is falling back with its low-efficiency and high-cost structure hurting profitability.

The external environment is also unfavorable. Chinese manufacturers are rapidly running after South Korea with state support. In shipbuilding, China is improving its competitiveness through national financial and front-to-back support, and it is increasing its market share especially in the bulk carrier market which has relatively low technical barriers.

(...)
http://www.ajudaily.com/view/20170908134810813

_From the South Korean newspaper Aju Business Daily (July 2016):
_




。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng

The voice of China \"defense space-time\" on December 10 (reporter Sun Li, guo-quan wang, Liu Yaxun) air defense missile is one of the worldwide problem of the surface ship. Navy recently held a \"blue steel cup\" missiles, professional competition examination organization three new frigate fleet under the environment of the approximate real high-intensity confrontation, the subject of air defense missile carried on the real live ammunition special YanLian, stress practical fighting capacity generation foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

.. Type 052 (NATO reporting name: Luhu class) is the PLA
Navy’s first ‘true’ multirole missile destroyer. Utilising a
mixture of Chinese- and Western-designed weapon systems
and sensors, the destroyers are able to fulfil a variety of
roles from surface strike, air defence, to antisubmarine
warfare (ASW). They are also the first Chinese naval
vessels to utilise the more advanced gas turbine
propulsion.
Programme
The PLA Navy began to develop the concept of a new-
generation multirole missile destroyer in the late 1980s. The
destroyers were designed by Wuhan-based China Ship
Building Institute (701 Institute) and built by Hudong
Shipyard (now Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard) in Shanghai.
Construction of the first-of-class DDG-112 Harbin began in
1986, and the ship was launched in 1991. System
installation and sea trial lasted for three years before the
ship finally entered the service in 1994. The delay was
mainly caused by the complexity of integrating various
foreign-made contents. The second hull DDG-113 Qingdao
was commissioned in 1996.
DDG-112 Harbin was first revealed during the PLA exercise
during the 1996 Taiwan Strait Crisis. On 21 March 1997, the
destroyer and two other Chinese warships made a historical
visit to San Diego, California in the first-ever visit by PLA
Navy ships to the mainland U.S. Between May and October
2002, a fleet comprising DDG-113 Qingdao and AO-575
Taicang replenishment ship conducted the first global cruise
in the PLA Navy’s history.
Type 052 is the first Chinese-built surface combatant that
meets modern standards, representing a significant
improvement in China’s shipbuilding and shipborne weapon
technologies. The destroyer is fitted with sophisticated air
defence, anti-submarine warfare, electronic warfare, and C3I
systems. The advanced gas turbine propulsion provides the
vessel with high power-to-weight ratio and enables them to
accelerate and get underway quickly.
The hull design of Type 052 features certain European
influence. The ship has a higher beam-length ratio which
increases the stability of the ship in bad weather conditions,
but sacrifices the speed performance of the ship. With a full
displacement of 4,800 t, the destroyer was also the largest
surface warship in service with the PLA Navy at the time of
its commission.
Despite their significant improvement over the previous
Type 051 Luda class destroyer, Type 052 is still regarded as
inferior to the surface combatants introduced by Western
and Russian navies in the same age. The ship’s air defence
firepower, originally consisting of a 13 km-range Crotale/
HQ-7 SAM launcher and four twin-37mm AAA guns, is only
capable of point defence against limited number of targets.
The ship’s variable depth sonar (VDS) was still inferior to
the latest Western designs. Additionally, the shipborne Z-9C
naval helicopter only had very limited antisubmarine warfare
capability.
A key weakness of the Type 052 destroyer is its large
amount of foreign-made systems, which were sourced from
the U.S., France, and Italy. These systems were not made
to operate together or with Chinese-made systems, and as a
result, they were not well integrated. In addition, the two
hulls of the class also differed slightly in weapon system
configuration. For these reasons, the two Type 052 hulls
primarily served as technology demonstrators, with no
follow-up hull built.
In 2003/04, both hulls of Type 052 received midlife
modernisation refits, including the replacement of the eight
YJ-8 AShMs with sixteen YJ-83s; the replacement of the
French French Thales Crotale SAM with the indigenous
HHQ-7; the replacement of the HP/J33A dual-100 mm main
gun with the Type 79A dual-100 mm gun; and the
replacement of the original Type 362 air/surface radar with
a Type 364 radar.
In 2011, a second modernisation refit of both hulls involved
the replacement of the four Type 76A guns with two Type
730 close-in weapon systems (CIWS) installed on top of
the helicopter hangar; the replacement of the original
HHQ-7 SAM was replaced by the improved HHQ-7B; and
the replacement of the Type 581 Hai Ying radar with the
Type 517M long-range air search radar.
Design
Missiles
Following the modernisation refit, the primary surface strike
weapon system of Type 052 is the YJ-83 sea-skimming
anti-ship cruise missile. Four quadruple launchers are
installed at the mid-ship position. The missile uses active
radar-homing to deliver a 165 kg warhead to a range in
excess of 180 km.
The main air defence weapon is an 8-cell HHQ-7 short-
range SAM system, designed to engage aircraft in all-
weather, day/night conditions at a maximum range of 8—12
km with line-of-sight guidance. The missile also has limited
capability to intercept sea-skimming anti-ship missiles at a
much closer range (4—6 km).
Guns
A Type 79A (PJ-33) dual-barrel 100-mm/56-calibre gun is
installed on the bow deck, in front of the SAM launcher.
The gun is capable of firing 15 kg shells at a rate of 18
rounds per minute to a range of 22 km.
For air defence the frigate is equipped with four Type 76A
dual 37-mm anti-aircraft artillery guns, capable of firing 1.42
kg shells at a rate of 180 rounds per minute to a range of
8.5 km against airborne targets. These were later replaced
by two Type 730 CIWS. The seven-barrel gun provides a
firing rate of 4,600—5,800 rounds/minute and a maximum
firing range of 3,000 m. Each CIWS has its own
independent power-supply, as well as a Type 347G (EFR-1)
fire-control radar (6 km detection range against airborne
targets of RCS 0.1m2) and an electro-optic director (5—6
km tracking range).
Anti-Submarine Warfare
Type 052 is fitted with two triple-324mm torpedo launchers,
which is used to launch the Yu-7 (copy of the U.S. Mk46
Mod-1) anti-submarine torpedo. The Yu-7 carries a 45 kg to
engage underwater target at a speed of 43 kt, and has a
maximum range of 7.3 km.
There are two Type 75 (RBU-1200) 12-tube anti-submarine
rocket launchers installed on the bow deck, with 120
rockets (240 mm calibre, 34 kg warhead). The maximum
range is 1,200 m.
Sensors
The ship has a Thomson-CSF TSR 3004 Sea Tiger (or its
Chinese copy Type 360S/SR60) for air and surface search;
a Type 518 (REL-2) Hai Ying for long-range surveillance and
early warning (later replaced by a Type 517M); a Type 345
(also known as MR35, J-band) for HQ-7 SAM fire-control; a
Type 344 (also known as MR34, I/J-band) for YJ-83 SSM
and 100-mm main gun fire-control; and two Type 347G
(also known as EFR-1) Rice Bowl (I-band) for 37mm AAA
fire-control. For navigation, the ship has two Racal Decca
RM-1290 (I-band).
The destroyer is fitted with two types of sonar systems,
including the DUBV-23 (SJD-8/9) medium-frequency hull-
mounted sonar for active search and attack, and the
DUBV-43 (ESS-1) towed medium-frequency variable depth
sonar (VDS) for active attack. The Type 052 is the first
Chinese destroyer to be fitted with VDS as a standard
equipment.
Electronic Countermeasures
The Type 052 has two Type 946 15-barrelled chaff/decoy
launchers. Active ECM system include the Type 826C
(BM-8610) intercept and jammer.
Command & Control
The Type 052 is the first Chinese surface combatant to
have been equipped with an integrated combat data
system. The ZJK-4 is a Chinese copy of the Italian Alenia
Marconi Systems (now Selex Sistemi Integrati) IPN-10,
which integrates the target acquisition, navigation,
communications, signal processing and weapon control
functions. The combat system central computer computes
and evaluates the target data and allocates data to the
weapon systems. The system carries out multiple target
search and track, target prioritisation and automatic
engagement of weapons.
Other systems include two Type 630 (GDG-775) optronic
directors, British-made SNTI-240 satellite communications
(SATCOM), and datalink.
Aviation
The helicopter deck at the stern has a single landing spot
for a medium size helicopter such as Harbin Z-9C. The
deck is fitted with the helicopter handling system. A fully
equipped hangar accommodates two helicopters.
Propulsion
The propulsion system is a combined diesel or gas turbine
(CODOG) arrangement. The main propulsion consists of two
GE LM2500 gas turbines rated at 55,000 hp (41 MW)
sustained. Auxiliary propulsions include two Chinese
license-built German MTU 12V 1163TB83 diesels rated at
8,840 hp (6.5 MW) sustained. The destroyer has 2 shafts
with CP propellers, with a maximum speed of 31 knots.
Specifications
Displacement:......4,200 t (standard);
4,800 t (full load)
Length:............144 m
Beam:..............15.6 m
Draft:.............4.25 m
Speed..............31 knots
Range:.............4,000 nautical miles
at 18 kt
Crew:..............270 (40 officers)
Ship List:
Name No. Builder Fleet Launch Comm
Harbin 112 Hudong North 28 Aug
1991 8 May 1994
Qingdao 113 Hudong North 18 Oct
1993 28 May 1996

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Pardon ... but there are already several well-established threads on naval topics including one each for the Type 052D and E ... so why this strange new one without a source, no link?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Sir this is my first post here .In future I will try to improve my posts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

WELL, will some Mod with the privilege to clean the thread please puts this post into the ethereal realm?

@Bakshi tufail (tufail --> To fail !??), please spend some time to read first, no need to rush yourself, get used first and learn from other posters before throwing out your own... and don't forget to SEARCH first the *Section-WIDE *of "*Chinese Defence Forum*" ... if you want to post some military stuff here.

I already reported this OP for deletion so anytime this entire new thread may just disappear....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Bakshi tufail said:


> Sir this is my first post here .In future I will try to improve my posts



There is a key to do so. First, surf around, visit topics of your interest and read. See if the subject already exist then there is no need to create a duplicate thread but you can take part in existing discussion. Also, avoid repetitive posting of existing information and not to believe wikipedia much or for copy paste. For this time, thread is merged with existing PLAN discussion.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Thanks


----------



## cirr

054A #29 launched on 16.12.2017 at HDZH in Shanghai

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Launching ceremony of minesweeper "*Wudi*" was held at WCS on 10.12.2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

Wuchang shipyard launched the 7th *Type 081A Minesweeper* Wudi 无棣 (hull number 847) on 10 December. (File photo). 无棣 is the name of Wudi County in Binzhou, Shandong Province.

dafeng cao @xinfengcao 3:10 AM - 16 Dec 2017






The 29th Type 054A Frigate is launched at HDZH shipyard today, 16 December 2017.

















。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*Xiamen 厦门 hull no.154 Type 052D DDG*

The day of commissioning of the *7th* Type 052D destroyer Xiamen is finally disclosed, it was on 10 June 2017. OedoSoldier @OedoSoldier 5:24 PM - 19 Dec 2017

The ship is named after Xiamen 厦门 (formerly romanized as *Amoy*), a subprovincial city in southeastern Fujian Province, beside the Taiwan Strait. Xiamen is one of the original four special economic zones initiated by Deng Xiaoping in the early 1980s.



















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The "*6th"* destroyer Type *052D* *admitted to active service*, *Xiamen 厦门* with hull no.*154*, is declared fit for combat. East Pendulum @HenriKenhmann 4:47 AM - 19 Dec 2017
[A clarification from Kenhmann's tweet: "the 7th launched, but 6th entered into service"]

















。。。


----------



## terranMarine

keep on rolling  swarm the SCS with our new assets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The launch of the 44th 056/056A FFG is set for 21.12.2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*29th Type 054A Frigate* will be christened *Nantong/南通*, a city in Jiangsu province.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943733925754519553
A new *Type 056 corvette* is expected to be launched tomorrow (23 DEC) at Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard. If the account is good it should be the 43rd series since May 2012, and the production of this class of ship continues in four different shipyards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943464655921455105


cirr said:


> The launch of the 44th 056/056A FFG is set for 21.12.2017.


。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> The launch of the 44th 056/056A FFG is set for 21.12.2017.


@cirr - why this Type 056 is mentioned by some western publications as corvette but some other mention it as frigate? East Pendulum mentions it as corvette. Which one is correct then? Is it the similar matter as the cruiser/destroyer designation of the Type 055?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943464655921455105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makarena

samsara said:


> @cirr - why this Type 056 is mentioned by some western publications as corvette but some other mention it as frigate? East Pendulum mentions it as corvette. Which one is correct then? Is it the similar matter as the cruiser/destroyer designation of the Type 055?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943464655921455105



the line between corvette and frigate is blurred today. There are some corvettes that packed more punches than so called "frigates". Frankly it doesn't matter to me what they called it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> The FIFTH(*) Chinese Type 071 LPD (Landing Platform Dock) takes shape
> on the dry dock at the Hudong Shipyard in Shanghai.
> East Pendulum 7:08 AM - 5 Dec 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 。。。


The FIFTH(*) LPD Type 071, currently under construction at Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard, photographed by a Shanghai spotter on *18 December 2017*. East Pendulum

(*Corrected on 23 Dec, the 5th Not the 6th, thx 星海军事 for the correction)




。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

samsara said:


> The 6th LPD Type 071, currently under construction at Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard, photographed by a Shanghai spotter on *18 December 2017*. East Pendulum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 。。。



It is the fifth one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

DDG 166

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

D10(JN) all set for sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

@星海军事 

Some new information about the future aircraft carriers. What is your opinion?


----------



## 星海军事

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> @星海军事
> 
> Some new information about the future aircraft carriers. What is your opinion?
> 
> 
> View attachment 445016


Don't take it too seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*Old but *

*How Much Do China’s Warships Actually Cost?*
Our author offers an estimate, focusing on the Type 054A (Jiangkai-II) frigate.

By Gabe Collins
June 18, 2015


What does it actually cost Chinese naval shipyards to build major warships? Chinese sources do not disclose actual or estimated warship and submarine production costs, so it falls on external analysts to generate this important dataset. Quantifying warship production costs bolsters our understanding of how China’s defense budget actually translates into hardware and capabilities.

This analysis focuses on the Type 054A (NATO codename: Jiangkai-II) frigate, for three primary reasons. First, it is China’s most prolifically produced large, modern major surface combatant. Second, it has been series produced for several years. Third, it is the cornerstone of the PLAN’s surface warfare capabilities at present and has actually seen sustained (and ongoing) operational deployments.

Readers should note that this is a “Beta Version” estimate of the Type 054A’s production costs. It is well-developed, but will almost certainly evolve as more participants contribute their insights. I share my core calculations and assumptions in order to provide a springboard for other analysts and hopefully catalyze a broader discussion that advances our knowledge of China’s naval-industrial complex.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
*Costs by Segment*

This author estimates that the Type 054A currently costs a total of approximately $348 million per vessel to build and fit out (Exhibit 1). This estimate derives from breaking the ship down by its main systems categories (hull and equipment, propulsion/power transmission, weapons, and electronics) and calculating their respective costs, as well as the cost of the labor needed to assemble the ship into a finished product. The estimate relies heavily on valuation by analogy in many cases because Chinese sources simply do not disclose cost information on the vast majority of the inputs used in warships being built in China. As such, the figure as stands is conservative and may overestimate the construction and equipment costs.

*Exhibit 1: Type 054A Cost Breakdown*

Million USD, Percentage of total estimated ship cost (numbers rounded)





Source: Alibaba, U.S. Navy, Local and Foreign Media Sources, Author’s Analysis

The next section elaborates sequentially on the Type 054A’s cost structure, with the areas that contribute the most to final ship cost addressed first.

*Electronics: $102 million, 29 percent*. Chinese military-grade electronics makers disclose little or no information on the unit costs of systems they produce for the People’s Liberation Army (PLA). Moreover, the PLA does not publish detailed budgets such as those commonplace in US DoD. As such, this analysis uses a valuation by analogy approach to estimate the likely cost of the ship’s main electronics systems. The ship’s ZKJ-4B/6 combat data system is said to be based on Thompson CSF’s Tavitac. _The Naval Institute Guide to World Naval Weapons Systems, 1997-1998_ estimated that the Tavitac accounted for less than 5 percent of the final cost of the French Lafayette frigate, which based on the US$466 million original unit cost of the six Lafayette-class frigates (“Kang Ding”) purchased by Taiwan in 1992, suggests Tavitac costs approximately US$20 million. Given the systems’ stated similarity, it is reasonable to value the ZKJ-4B/6 at US$20 million per unit.

The Type 382 3D search radar likely costs approximately $15 million per unit based on the price of the AMD radar system Saab sold to Australia for its Canberra-class LHD and the fact that Chinese radar makers likely have not yet attained the experience and efficiency level of Saab’s production process. The Type 054A’s sonar suite likely costs around $20 million, based on the unit cost of the Royal Navy’s Sonar 2087 and the procurement requirements the U.S. Navy used in 2005 when specifying the characteristics of a new towed sonar array. Finally, the author estimates that the Type 054A’s machinery control system costs $15 million, based on the fact that Northrup Grumman has contracted to supply the much larger LHA-7 amphibious assault ship’s machinery control system at a cost of $50.6 million. The author acknowledges that shipboard electronics costs may in fact be lower, although no data presently known to him supports a lower cost.

*Weapons: $84 million, 24 percent*. The most expensive part of the Type 054A’s weapons suite is likely the vertical launching system cells. An 8-cell module from the US Mk 41 VLS system – the most widely used in the world – costs around $15 million. The Type 054A has 32 total VLS cells and the author discounts the 8-cell module cost to $10 million, making the system cost an estimated $40 million. The second most expensive component of the Type 054A’s armament are its two Type 730 close in weapon systems (“CIWS”), which likely cost around $11 million for both. The U.S. Navy’s Phalanx Block 1B CIWS costs $5.6 million per unit, and the author believes this is a reasonable proxy for the Type 730 CIWS cost because although the Chinese gun is a larger caliber and the system is physically larger, the assembly and materials costs are likely substantially lower.

*Labor: $75 million, 22 percent*. While data is somewhat scarce, building and commissioning a frigate-sized warship of between 3,000 and 4,000 tons displacement appears to require between 2.5 million man hours (U.S. FFG-7) and 10.8 million man hours (India Godavari-class) of labor. The author estimates that at present, Chinese military shipyards, which can afford a higher degree of labor intensity than Western yards due to a large labor force, but which are also almost certainly substantially more efficient than Indian yards, require around 3.2 million man hours to build and commission a Type 054A frigate. Chinese yards’ average labor cost is based on the 2013 labor expenditures of Jiangsu Rongsheng, a top private shipbuilder, which are then increased by 25 percent to reflect the premium paid for special skill sets required for shipbuilding work done to naval specifications.

*Hull and equipment: $45 million, 13 percent*. This cost estimate is based on the fact that around one-third of the light ship weight of surface combatants such as the Type 054A typically consists of metals – primarily steel, along with lesser quantities of high-grade alloys and wiring and pipes. The author then multiplied the 1,200 metric tons of steel likely required for a ship the size of the Type 054A by an average cost of $2,000/metric tons for high quality steel such as that used in warships. The remainder of the cost comes from composite materials and radar absorbent materials, whose cost data was obtained from similar items sold on Alibaba.com and from the cost of applying radar absorbent coatings to frigate-sized U.S. warships, as disclosed by the _Chicago Tribune_ (admittedly a bit dated as it is 1993-vintage). Cost data for paint, piping, pumps, valves, and wiring also come from similar Chinese-made items advertised for sale on Alibaba.com as well as the London Metals Exchange spot price for copper, the underlying component of wiring, and likely at least part of the pipe alloys. 

*Propulsion: $32 million, 9 percent*. The biggest share of the Type 054A’s propulsion costs come from its four Pielstick/Shaanxi PA6 diesel engines. At least one trading company offers Pielstick engines for sale at between $1and $10 million apiece. This estimate uses the mid-range price of $5 million per engine to reflect the size of the engine and the premium quality needed for a military application. The balance of the estimated cost reflects the gearbox, drive shafts, steering gear, and props.

*Miscellaneous costs: $10 million, 3 percent*. This category is a “catchall” that helps the overall estimate account for bits and pieces that might have been overlooked in the process of estimating each ship segment’s cost.

*Conclusion and Strategic Implications*

The $348 million unit cost estimate dovetails reasonably well with the price at which China offered Type 054 frigates to Thailand in early 2013. Thailand’s Navy sought to spend $1 billion on new frigates and China reportedly offeredthree Type 054s at that price. China’s offer of ships at an effective price of $333 million each suggests that with higher international-level profit margins built in, the actual delivered ship cost is likely between $350 million and $375 million per vessel. In addition, the imported ships would likely cost less to build given that they are not as comprehensively capable as the Type 054As delivered to the PLAN.

If the Type 054A’s actual construction cost falls into this range, and the shipbuilders are allowed a five percent “profit” margin for ship deliveries to the PLAN, the delivered ship price would be $365 million. In procurement terms, this would offer the PLAN a significant value relative to the cost of foreign-sourced vessels. For instance, French shipbuilder DCNS has sold a FREMM class frigate to Morocco for $676 million and Germany’s first four F125 frigates are priced at $740 million apiece.

Military hardware spending always incurs an opportunity cost, since even a large and growing economy like China’s still has a finite amount of resources that can realistically be devoted to military expenditures. To put the cost of purchasing one Type 054A at $365 million into perspective, consider that the ship uses funds equal to each of the following alternative expenditures, all of which are in demand in various branches of the PLA:


Thirteen J-10 fighter aircraft.
Ten SU-30K strike fighters.
177.5 million gallons of jet fuel for training – enough fuel to allow each of China’s 97 SU-30 fighters to be fully loaded with fuel 600 times apiece.
The annual salaries of nearly 64,000 junior PLA officers.
A navy ultimately sails on the strength of the national treasury. In that respect, the PLAN increasingly gets a significant “bang for its buck” with ship acquisition costs that are much lower than those of other major Asia-Pacific naval powers. The analytical community now has the opportunity to create a unique warship cost dataset that will unlock powerful new avenues of inquiry into China’s naval modernization and defense spending.

_Gabe Collins is the co-founder of China SignPost and a former commodity investment analyst and research fellow in the US Naval War College’s Maritime Studies Institute._


----------



## 星海军事

monitor said:


> *Old but *
> 
> *How Much Do China’s Warships Actually Cost?*
> Our author offers an estimate, focusing on the Type 054A (Jiangkai-II) frigate.
> 
> By Gabe Collins
> June 18, 2015
> 
> 
> What does it actually cost Chinese naval shipyards to build major warships? Chinese sources do not disclose actual or estimated warship and submarine production costs, so it falls on external analysts to generate this important dataset. Quantifying warship production costs bolsters our understanding of how China’s defense budget actually translates into hardware and capabilities.
> 
> This analysis focuses on the Type 054A (NATO codename: Jiangkai-II) frigate, for three primary reasons. First, it is China’s most prolifically produced large, modern major surface combatant. Second, it has been series produced for several years. Third, it is the cornerstone of the PLAN’s surface warfare capabilities at present and has actually seen sustained (and ongoing) operational deployments.
> 
> Readers should note that this is a “Beta Version” estimate of the Type 054A’s production costs. It is well-developed, but will almost certainly evolve as more participants contribute their insights. I share my core calculations and assumptions in order to provide a springboard for other analysts and hopefully catalyze a broader discussion that advances our knowledge of China’s naval-industrial complex.
> 
> *Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
> *Costs by Segment*
> 
> This author estimates that the Type 054A currently costs a total of approximately $348 million per vessel to build and fit out (Exhibit 1). This estimate derives from breaking the ship down by its main systems categories (hull and equipment, propulsion/power transmission, weapons, and electronics) and calculating their respective costs, as well as the cost of the labor needed to assemble the ship into a finished product. The estimate relies heavily on valuation by analogy in many cases because Chinese sources simply do not disclose cost information on the vast majority of the inputs used in warships being built in China. As such, the figure as stands is conservative and may overestimate the construction and equipment costs.
> 
> *Exhibit 1: Type 054A Cost Breakdown*
> 
> Million USD, Percentage of total estimated ship cost (numbers rounded)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Alibaba, U.S. Navy, Local and Foreign Media Sources, Author’s Analysis
> 
> The next section elaborates sequentially on the Type 054A’s cost structure, with the areas that contribute the most to final ship cost addressed first.
> 
> *Electronics: $102 million, 29 percent*. Chinese military-grade electronics makers disclose little or no information on the unit costs of systems they produce for the People’s Liberation Army (PLA). Moreover, the PLA does not publish detailed budgets such as those commonplace in US DoD. As such, this analysis uses a valuation by analogy approach to estimate the likely cost of the ship’s main electronics systems. The ship’s ZKJ-4B/6 combat data system is said to be based on Thompson CSF’s Tavitac. _The Naval Institute Guide to World Naval Weapons Systems, 1997-1998_ estimated that the Tavitac accounted for less than 5 percent of the final cost of the French Lafayette frigate, which based on the US$466 million original unit cost of the six Lafayette-class frigates (“Kang Ding”) purchased by Taiwan in 1992, suggests Tavitac costs approximately US$20 million. Given the systems’ stated similarity, it is reasonable to value the ZKJ-4B/6 at US$20 million per unit.
> 
> The Type 382 3D search radar likely costs approximately $15 million per unit based on the price of the AMD radar system Saab sold to Australia for its Canberra-class LHD and the fact that Chinese radar makers likely have not yet attained the experience and efficiency level of Saab’s production process. The Type 054A’s sonar suite likely costs around $20 million, based on the unit cost of the Royal Navy’s Sonar 2087 and the procurement requirements the U.S. Navy used in 2005 when specifying the characteristics of a new towed sonar array. Finally, the author estimates that the Type 054A’s machinery control system costs $15 million, based on the fact that Northrup Grumman has contracted to supply the much larger LHA-7 amphibious assault ship’s machinery control system at a cost of $50.6 million. The author acknowledges that shipboard electronics costs may in fact be lower, although no data presently known to him supports a lower cost.
> 
> *Weapons: $84 million, 24 percent*. The most expensive part of the Type 054A’s weapons suite is likely the vertical launching system cells. An 8-cell module from the US Mk 41 VLS system – the most widely used in the world – costs around $15 million. The Type 054A has 32 total VLS cells and the author discounts the 8-cell module cost to $10 million, making the system cost an estimated $40 million. The second most expensive component of the Type 054A’s armament are its two Type 730 close in weapon systems (“CIWS”), which likely cost around $11 million for both. The U.S. Navy’s Phalanx Block 1B CIWS costs $5.6 million per unit, and the author believes this is a reasonable proxy for the Type 730 CIWS cost because although the Chinese gun is a larger caliber and the system is physically larger, the assembly and materials costs are likely substantially lower.
> 
> *Labor: $75 million, 22 percent*. While data is somewhat scarce, building and commissioning a frigate-sized warship of between 3,000 and 4,000 tons displacement appears to require between 2.5 million man hours (U.S. FFG-7) and 10.8 million man hours (India Godavari-class) of labor. The author estimates that at present, Chinese military shipyards, which can afford a higher degree of labor intensity than Western yards due to a large labor force, but which are also almost certainly substantially more efficient than Indian yards, require around 3.2 million man hours to build and commission a Type 054A frigate. Chinese yards’ average labor cost is based on the 2013 labor expenditures of Jiangsu Rongsheng, a top private shipbuilder, which are then increased by 25 percent to reflect the premium paid for special skill sets required for shipbuilding work done to naval specifications.
> 
> *Hull and equipment: $45 million, 13 percent*. This cost estimate is based on the fact that around one-third of the light ship weight of surface combatants such as the Type 054A typically consists of metals – primarily steel, along with lesser quantities of high-grade alloys and wiring and pipes. The author then multiplied the 1,200 metric tons of steel likely required for a ship the size of the Type 054A by an average cost of $2,000/metric tons for high quality steel such as that used in warships. The remainder of the cost comes from composite materials and radar absorbent materials, whose cost data was obtained from similar items sold on Alibaba.com and from the cost of applying radar absorbent coatings to frigate-sized U.S. warships, as disclosed by the _Chicago Tribune_ (admittedly a bit dated as it is 1993-vintage). Cost data for paint, piping, pumps, valves, and wiring also come from similar Chinese-made items advertised for sale on Alibaba.com as well as the London Metals Exchange spot price for copper, the underlying component of wiring, and likely at least part of the pipe alloys.
> 
> *Propulsion: $32 million, 9 percent*. The biggest share of the Type 054A’s propulsion costs come from its four Pielstick/Shaanxi PA6 diesel engines. At least one trading company offers Pielstick engines for sale at between $1and $10 million apiece. This estimate uses the mid-range price of $5 million per engine to reflect the size of the engine and the premium quality needed for a military application. The balance of the estimated cost reflects the gearbox, drive shafts, steering gear, and props.
> 
> *Miscellaneous costs: $10 million, 3 percent*. This category is a “catchall” that helps the overall estimate account for bits and pieces that might have been overlooked in the process of estimating each ship segment’s cost.
> 
> *Conclusion and Strategic Implications*
> 
> The $348 million unit cost estimate dovetails reasonably well with the price at which China offered Type 054 frigates to Thailand in early 2013. Thailand’s Navy sought to spend $1 billion on new frigates and China reportedly offeredthree Type 054s at that price. China’s offer of ships at an effective price of $333 million each suggests that with higher international-level profit margins built in, the actual delivered ship cost is likely between $350 million and $375 million per vessel. In addition, the imported ships would likely cost less to build given that they are not as comprehensively capable as the Type 054As delivered to the PLAN.
> 
> If the Type 054A’s actual construction cost falls into this range, and the shipbuilders are allowed a five percent “profit” margin for ship deliveries to the PLAN, the delivered ship price would be $365 million. In procurement terms, this would offer the PLAN a significant value relative to the cost of foreign-sourced vessels. For instance, French shipbuilder DCNS has sold a FREMM class frigate to Morocco for $676 million and Germany’s first four F125 frigates are priced at $740 million apiece.
> 
> Military hardware spending always incurs an opportunity cost, since even a large and growing economy like China’s still has a finite amount of resources that can realistically be devoted to military expenditures. To put the cost of purchasing one Type 054A at $365 million into perspective, consider that the ship uses funds equal to each of the following alternative expenditures, all of which are in demand in various branches of the PLA:
> 
> 
> Thirteen J-10 fighter aircraft.
> Ten SU-30K strike fighters.
> 177.5 million gallons of jet fuel for training – enough fuel to allow each of China’s 97 SU-30 fighters to be fully loaded with fuel 600 times apiece.
> The annual salaries of nearly 64,000 junior PLA officers.
> A navy ultimately sails on the strength of the national treasury. In that respect, the PLAN increasingly gets a significant “bang for its buck” with ship acquisition costs that are much lower than those of other major Asia-Pacific naval powers. The analytical community now has the opportunity to create a unique warship cost dataset that will unlock powerful new avenues of inquiry into China’s naval modernization and defense spending.
> 
> _Gabe Collins is the co-founder of China SignPost and a former commodity investment analyst and research fellow in the US Naval War College’s Maritime Studies Institute._



The cost has been overestimated by over one-third.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

A pair of 055s + a pair of 052Ds

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

Z-9D with Yu-7K

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

DDG 118 "*Urumqi*"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## english_man

Anyone got a list of all the Chinese Naval vessels commissioned in 2017?........i have seen one from Henri.K, but he never updated his list to include the vessels which were silently commissioned into the fleet during the summer, such as one of the 052D Destroyers!


----------



## cirr

Two dozen 054B FFGs in the works


----------



## lcloo

Type 056 corvette penant No. 952 Luzhou live fire training exercise in South China Sea December 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

should be the Type 075 Landing Helicopter Dock LHD, this year we may see it sea trial

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

yusheng said:


> View attachment 446301
> 
> should be the Type 075 Landing Helicopter Dock LHD, this year we may see it sea trial



No, we won't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

yusheng said:


> View attachment 446301
> 
> should be the Type 075 Landing Helicopter Dock LHD, this year we may see it sea trial




Why do You think so? To admit I cannot believe with all the watchers and spotters around that the building process of such a massive vessel like an LHD went completely unnoticed.

But what else could it be?

Deino


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

cirr said:


>



What's this?


----------



## yusheng

Deino said:


> Why do You think so? To admit I cannot believe with all the watchers and spotters around that the building process of such a massive vessel like an LHD went completely unnoticed.
> 
> But what else could it be?
> 
> Deino



i am not sure, it may be a part structure. some one hint it is a part of 075. and the building of 075 is offcially admitted last year, we are just looking for its trace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Place Of Space said:


> What's this?



The modernization of the Type 051B AKA DDG-167.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

One done(the 6th in the series), more to come

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*New Chinese naval destroyer outfitted in Shanghai*

2018-01-05 14:57 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

A new type of China-built navy destroyer is being outfitted at Jiangnan Shipyard (Group) in Shanghai.

Workers are installing conduits and cables in the 10,000-tonne vessel, Zhou Xin, a military representative stationed in the shipyard to oversee the building of the warship, was quoted by the People's Liberation Army Daily as saying.

"Putting the ship in the water is nothing more than building a roughcast house, while outfitting the vessel is like decorating the house," Zhou said in the PLA Daily report published Friday.

The destroyer entered the water in late June 2017, marking a milestone in improving the nation's navy armament system and building a strong and modern navy.

It will be equipped with new air defense, anti-missile, anti-ship and anti-submarine weapons.

Construction of the destroyer has focused on improving the ship's fighting capability, another military representative, Leng Jun, was quoted as saying in the report.

After soliciting opinions from military officers and soldiers, designers changed the original plan for helicopters on the warship, increasing the height of the cabins to improve the passing efficiency, the PLA Daily said.

A new welding technique was explored and used in building the outer hull, which was made of a new type of material, the report said.

To provide a more comfortable environment for soldiers on the ship, workers used new materials to protect against shock and noise and increased ventilation equipment in the destroyer's living cabins.

The vessel will have to undergo planned testing, including equipment operation, berthing and sailing, before it is commissioned for use.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-05/287172.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

It is full steam ahead as the PLAN embarks on the mass production of its next generation nuclear submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brutas

PLAN has more ships than any other nation. In terms of tonnage how far is it behind U.S. Navy ?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Brutas said:


> PLAN has more ships than any other nation. In terms of tonnage how far is it behind U.S. Navy ?



From 2014 onward, the PLAN has started to launch more tonnage than the USN into the water in every consecutive year.

The USN is expected to launch 2-3 100,000 tonnes supercarriers in the next decade, but the PLAN is also expecting to launch several supercarriers ranging from 80,000 tonnes to 100,000 tonnes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

89 and 17

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Is the J-15 EW-variant a twin-seater?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Is the J-15 EW-variant a twin-seater?


It must be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

H-6KH operational in the aviation arm of PLAN South Sea Fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> H-6KH operational in the aviation arm of PLAN South Sea Fleet
> 
> View attachment 447753




Why do you think these are naval KH or H-6N??? 

IMO this is clearly a regular PLAAF H-6K armed with high-drag unguided bombs, these red-marked circles show in fact nothing special (at least not the additional pylon and all regular H-6K have this part) and most of all it lacks the alleged IFR-probe.

best,
Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

FFG 598 "*Rizhao*" inducted into the NSF on 12.01.2018






tp://www.81.cn/jmywyl/2018-01/12/content_7906831.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*屡败屡战成就“一代宗师”*

——记航天科工三院国家重点型号总师朱坤

王 旭 本报记者 付毅飞





朱坤和他参与研制的导弹装备出口型号C802A合影。
(中国航天科工三院供图）

看起来，朱坤不像是个“狠角色”。

现任中国航天科工三院科技委副主任的他，平时着装休闲，说话朴实，手里常捧着保温杯，笑起来甚至有几分孩子气。

但在工作中，朱坤却带着一股“狠”劲，压不垮、打不烂，即使屡战屡败，也能屡败屡战。这股劲头让他创造了辉煌：解决100多项关键技术，取得300多项发明专利；某杀手锏系列武器跨越式提升我国反舰导弹水平，推动海军由近海防御向远海防卫战略转型；某反舰系列导弹全面装备多型飞机和舰艇，成为海军空军主战装备……卓越的成就也让他得到了自己都不敢接受的评价——“一代宗师”。

2018年1月8日，朱坤登上了国家科学技术奖励大会领奖台。

*失败只是经历，不是结果*

2014年，某型号首次演示验证试验，遇上了万里晴空的好天气。然而，现场人员的心情并不晴朗。

之前，针对一项关键技术的试验进行了十多次，但大多遭遇失败。很多人心里没底：“他们到底行不行？”果不其然，接下来两次测试任务又以失败收场。

然而，朱坤带领的试验队员却没沮丧。他们在各自岗位上分析讨论，忙到深夜。

转天试验，在场所有人都瞪圆了双眼，屏住了呼吸。只见一道白光闪过，试验场传来欢呼声，几乎降至冰点的气氛被震耳欲聋的掌声所引燃。后续三次试验接连获得成功，试验队员终于把积在心中的压力连同兴奋一起宣泄出来。一位队员忘情地吼叫着，摆出了后羿射日的姿势。

按照计划，这项试验成功一次就算通过，结果后续数十次试验连续成功，这样的成绩在世界上都属罕见。眼前的结果让朱坤连连感慨“想不到”。据悉，通常一个型号的技术创新率能达到30%至40%，就处于创新率的高位，而该型号的技术创新率高达70%，产品零部件数以十万计，做到100%无误，难度可想而知。

在一次动力试验中，悬挂装置上的试验品在点火后突然飞向试验间侧墙，穿墙而出，落到了大街上。大家都惊出了一身冷汗，好在没有人受伤。在一项国内从未进行过的关键部件试验中，试验品启动十多次，但该实验80%都失败了，要么因为部件被烧坏，要么因为产生控制力不足。一次次挫折、一次次心有余悸，却并没有让朱坤的团队退缩。

作为一个长沙人，朱坤非常推崇曾国藩的名言“屡战屡败，屡败屡战”。“失败只是经历，不是结果。咱们目标很明确，最后肯定是成功。”他说。这股不达目的不罢休的劲头，潜移默化地影响着团队中的每个人，成为这支“打不倒”团队的共识。

*敢想敢干，“吵”出重大型号来*

新一代潜射反舰巡航导弹，在核心技术上实现自主创新，主要指标国际领先，综合指标国际先进，是全国唯一连续纳入国家某工程一期、二期、三期的重大型号。

朱坤主持了该型号的预研、立项、研制、批产工作。他把该型号称为“吵出来的创新”。

该型号立项时，很多人质疑：“你们比国外同类型号‘迷你、轻便’，指标还要比人家翻倍，凭什么？”一位老领导也认为，朱坤的想法“非常吸引人”，但不可能实现，为此他甚至拍着桌子，冲朱坤大吼。

是创新还是炒作？对外界的质疑，朱坤毫不服软：“就凭我们敢想敢干。”他把具体实施方案拿给老领导看，讲明自己的理由，最终把老领导说服。

型号取得进展，一位上级首长听完汇报后吃惊地说：“你是‘一代宗师’啊！”朱坤吓了一跳，不知道怎么接话。“这个提法太高了。”后来他说。不过更高的评价接踵而至。七名院士在对该型号进行成果鉴定后，认为其“主要性能指标世界领先”，这在我国相关领域是鲜有的最高评价。

在三院，“朱坤带领的团队胆子最大、最敢干”已成公认。因为朱坤一直在团队推行的思想就是：“要赢得立项，必须通过创新超越前人。”他将此归结于自己随性的性格。“我的思维比较开放，不受约束，所以能提出很多奇怪的想法。”他说。

*朱坤在国内首次提出亚超结合潜射反舰导弹总体方案，解决大射程与超声速突防双重难题，比俄罗斯“克拉布”导弹更短更灵巧，射程是其3倍；比美国“战斧”射程多100公里。*

*同时，他提出水下有动力有控发射方案，主持突破海上复杂环境下各种技术难题，成功研制我国第一型水下点火导弹。该型号国内水下发射深度最深、适应浪高最高。此外，该型号在国际上首创随海况自适应超低空掠海飞行技术。创造世界上掠海飞行高度新纪录，比美国“海麻雀”“标准”导弹拦截低界还低。而朱坤首次提出的反舰巡航导弹“360度”全向方案，使我国潜射反舰导弹攻击区域扩大600倍，成为主战杀手锏级装备。*

*没有权威，用事实说话*

“创新离不开一些怪想法，但奇思妙想也需要继承和积累。”在朱坤看来，积累经验是创新不可或缺的一环。

他认为自己很幸运。“我的运气比较好，担当了承上启下的角色。”他说，“经验丰富的老一辈专家手把手带着我参加了国家重点型号的研制，后面来的这一批年轻人敢想敢干，我带着他们一起奋斗，把老一辈的优良传统和宝贵经验传给了新人。”

就这样，朱坤打造了一个创新团队。在这个团队里，不用墨守成规，不必迷信权威，可以质疑、吵架，但要用技术、事实说话。

在一次零部件改进工作中，年轻同志提出的方案与老同志的方案存在巨大差异。双方争执不下，朱坤做出“判决”：“做实验。”

老同志的方案曾用于多个型号，稳定性毋庸置疑。试验中，该方案使零部件性能提高了50%。然而，年轻同志的方案将性能瞬间提升了120%。最终新方案被采用，并被其他型号选用。

多年来，朱坤获得了数不清的荣誉，国家科学技术进步奖一等奖、国防科学技术进步特等奖、“新世纪百千万人才工程”国家级人选、国防科技工业有突出贡献中青年专家……但他更看重的是，将科学严谨、敢闯敢创的作风传给学生、助手和身边同事。目前，他的团队中已有20余人担任不同型号总师、副总师；他担任研究生导师培养出硕士38人、博士后1人。

“我们设计型号就是设计未来战争，要打破惯性思维，逼自己创新，拿出全新方案。”朱坤说。

*人物档案*

朱坤，生于1966年2月，系中国航天科工三院型号总设计师。他从事飞行器总体设计、制导系统研制工作，曾先后主持了我国多个型号的总体设计、方案论证、研制和预先研究工作，攻克了多项技术难题。

http://digitalpaper.stdaily.com/http_www.kjrb.com/kjrb/html/2018-01/15/content_386101.htm?div=-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

FFG 540 “*Wuhai*” commissioned on 15.01.2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

YJ-XX and YJ-XX


----------



## cirr

Dongfanghong-3 launched, assembly of 052D #14 in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> YJ-XX and YJ-XX



One of the missiles is allegedly the *YJ-20*. What is the other one?


----------



## cirr

LCAC 3236, 3237, 3238 and 3239 commissioned on 10.01.2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Type 071 LPD #6 launched on 20.01.2018 at HDZH in Shanghai






More to come

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Type 071 LPD #5("*Longhushan*") and #6

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

yusheng said:


> View attachment 449273
> View attachment 449274
> View attachment 449275
> View attachment 449276
> View attachment 449277


167 destroyer shall replaced its main gun too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* PLA Navy deploys ‘new type of electronic warfare aircraft’ *
By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2018/1/21 21:08:40





The People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy's South China Sea Fleet deployed a "new type of electronic warfare aircraft" in its recent combat maneuvers, a move to greatly enhance the navy's capabilities in modern warfare to safeguard the country's sea rights, said Chinese military experts. 

The new aircraft is the H-6G bomber developed for 10 years with the Electronic Countermeasures (ECM) pods being equipped underneath its wings. It was the first time the bomber played "a supporting role in the electronic warfare," according to Military Time, a China Central Television CCTV military program on Saturday. 

The modified H-6G fitted with ECM pods can engage in combat missions using electronic jamming, suppression, and anti-radiation, the program said.

"The main role of the electronic fighters is to obstruct the enemies' electronic jamming devices - for example, radar, to temporarily or permanently, if powerful enough, cover the surveillance devices and to hide our combat platforms' track," Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times. 

Song added that "the H-6G electronic warfare aircraft boasts of high electronic jamming power and can cover relatively bigger combat areas such as the South China Sea and East China Sea."

China has developed advanced and standardized ECM pods to modify multiple types of fighter jets for such combat requirements, such as the J-15 type fighter jets. Using the ECM pods in fighters is the most efficient and effective way, Song noted. 

China's JH-7 fighter bomber was also seen carrying such ECM pods in previous PLA Air Force military practices, according to CCTV.

China's PLA Navy deploys such EMC pods carrying aircraft together with its warships and other combat vessels for electronic combat missions and to enhance combat capabilities, Song said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

SinoSoldier said:


> One of the missiles is allegedly the *YJ-20*. What is the other one?


never heard of YJ-20, this is maybe another fanboys "creation" 

in regards to YJ-18, there are two mission modes:

1: *no data and system support mode* - missiles are fired to a general direction, each are responsible to search certain amount of area, once the target is detected by any missile from the group, *it will start sharing data among each other*``````under this mode, *the effective range will be greatly suppressed to 2XX KM*, as most fuel will be wasted on complicated preprogramed (AI tech supported) zigzag waypoint``````however its an ideal way for "hit-and-run" tactic, and greatly increase the survivability of our end, but war zoon monitoring cost to enemy end````however, this is not YJ-18's preferable mission requirements````

2: *with system support mode* - under well systematic support (target data from air, surface or underwarter), it can skim over the tip of the wave (*x meters above!!*!), *self-program waypoints* that *minimise the probability to be detected by enemy sensors````and its maximum range is well over 5XXKM*````terminal stage at speed of over 3 mach + *zigzag flight routs with maximum g-load of xg*````

and its *10~15% smaller* than Russian Club but *2-3 times more effective range* and much much more "intellegent"`````therefore the chief engineer was *decorated and awarded with few millions*`````

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Ice and snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

*国内首台最大容量船用汽轮发电机组告捷：拥有完全知识产权*

2018-01-26 08:20:47

来源：“中船重工”微信公众号

关键字:船用汽轮发电机组航母发电机组潜艇发电机组

“中船重工”微信公众号1月25日消息，掌握核心技术、拥有完全知识产权，国内首台最大容量船用汽轮发电机组初战告捷。






“中船重工”微信公众号配图

1月17日，由中船重工七〇四所自主设计、拥有完全知识产权的首台国内最大容量船用汽轮发电机组成功加载到110%。机组运行平稳，性能指标达到预期目标，宣告该型汽轮发电机组研发初战告捷，标志着我国已掌握船用大功率、中压汽轮发电机组研制的核心技术，从而使舰船用大功率汽轮发电机组研制技术取得重大突破，*成功跨入20MW级时代*。






“中船重工”微信公众号配图

该项目具有有限舱容、功能限定及低噪声等多种特殊要求，功率是我国现有舰船用汽发机组满功率的数倍，与欧美最先进汽发机组功率等级相当，是大容量电力系统的核心设备。机组技术跨越幅度大，实现难度高，具有典型示范效用，*是支撑全电推进技术发展的重要成套设备，项目研制意义重大。*

目前美国最新的朱姆沃尔特级驱逐舰上使用的是罗尔斯-罗伊斯公司制造的2台MT30燃气轮机，该型燃气轮机功率高达36–40兆瓦，号称世界上具有最高的功率密度的功率最强大的船用燃气轮机。

有网友猜测，我国此型船用汽轮发电机组可能用于新一代潜艇的全电推进，也可能用于航母电磁弹射器。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

The 3rd type 901 replenishment ship is spotted being assembled.





Photo by 蓝鲨小队， posted by 辽宁总指挥长 in CJDBY。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> The 3rd type 901 replenishment ship is spotted being assembled.
> 
> View attachment 450621
> 
> Photo by 蓝鲨小队， posted by 辽宁总指挥长 in CJDBY。



Why so sure?


----------



## clarkgap

星海军事 said:


> Why so sure?



Is this 075?


----------



## lcloo

clarkgap said:


> Is this 075?


075 LHA has its island structure on the right hand side midship, so this is obviously not it.



星海军事 said:


> Why so sure?



The original poster has changed (in red) the thread title to
超级军事区 ≡ _›_ 海军版 _›_ 蓝鲨小队：某造船厂疑似新一艘补给舰已在合拢中

Original title wordings: 我军第三艘901航母补给舰合拢中

original wordings did mentiioned type 901, now that he has changed to "suspect to be a replenishment ship".

辽宁总指挥长的名誉是不是有点摇动了呢？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Type 053H2G frigate FFG 542, commissioned in 1994, is the last one of the class remains in service with PLAN. Her 3 other sister ships were converted and transferred to China Coast Guard few years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> Type 053H2G frigate FFG 542, commissioned in 1994, is the last one of the class remains in service with PLAN. Her 3 other sister ships were converted and transferred to China Coast Guard few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 450739
> View attachment 450740
> View attachment 450741


Commission in 1994 is still consider quite new but I guess the system onboard is too outdated. For other navy to decommission such new ship is a waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Railgun

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

The above pic was taken on 07.01.2018 at a shipyard in central China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brainsucker

cirr said:


> *国内首台最大容量船用汽轮发电机组告捷：拥有完全知识产权*
> 
> 2018-01-26 08:20:47
> 
> 来源：“中船重工”微信公众号
> 
> 关键字:船用汽轮发电机组航母发电机组潜艇发电机组
> 
> “中船重工”微信公众号1月25日消息，掌握核心技术、拥有完全知识产权，国内首台最大容量船用汽轮发电机组初战告捷。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “中船重工”微信公众号配图
> 
> 1月17日，由中船重工七〇四所自主设计、拥有完全知识产权的首台国内最大容量船用汽轮发电机组成功加载到110%。机组运行平稳，性能指标达到预期目标，宣告该型汽轮发电机组研发初战告捷，标志着我国已掌握船用大功率、中压汽轮发电机组研制的核心技术，从而使舰船用大功率汽轮发电机组研制技术取得重大突破，*成功跨入20MW级时代*。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “中船重工”微信公众号配图
> 
> 该项目具有有限舱容、功能限定及低噪声等多种特殊要求，功率是我国现有舰船用汽发机组满功率的数倍，与欧美最先进汽发机组功率等级相当，是大容量电力系统的核心设备。机组技术跨越幅度大，实现难度高，具有典型示范效用，*是支撑全电推进技术发展的重要成套设备，项目研制意义重大。*
> 
> 目前美国最新的朱姆沃尔特级驱逐舰上使用的是罗尔斯-罗伊斯公司制造的2台MT30燃气轮机，该型燃气轮机功率高达36–40兆瓦，号称世界上具有最高的功率密度的功率最强大的船用燃气轮机。
> 
> 有网友猜测，我国此型船用汽轮发电机组可能用于新一代潜艇的全电推进，也可能用于航母电磁弹射器。



This is the new Chinese turbine?


----------



## yusheng

Chinese naval electromagnetic gun exposure [too happy] has entered the ship test phase, the world first.











roughly translation:

1. The electromagnetic gun was developed is known by everyone, and it is said that it was jointly conducted by the north institute of technology and the aerospace unit. This is not certain, but it doesn't matter. The Chinese do it anyway.
2. The electromagnetic gun is officially established by the navy, which is determined that the project has been established for about 5 or 6 years. Now, the test on the prototype of the ship is reasonable from the schedule.
3, why not use 909 weapons comprehensive experiment ship, mostly because the power supply problem, 909 ship power plant is fixed, to change for the electromagnetic gun test station, the extra volume is too big.
4. Why use the 072 large landing ship as the testing platform, the reason is as same as above. The tank space of 072 is very large, and there is no problem with the layout of several power stations, which can solve the load demand of the electromagnetic gun. In the picture, the bow gate of 072 has been sealed, and it is estimated that the diving board is also dismantled.
5. Two container modules on deck shall be control room; The pictures did not say where, but it should be in wuhan. The ship built the landing ship, familiar with the structure of the landing ship, and it was easy to adapt.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Deino

... already on the move !! 

I must admit these are more than interesting times.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## terranMarine

Man, the size of that thing  One helluva gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halimi

Does anyone have an index or list of China's largest current military developments and projects?


----------



## terranMarine

Halimi said:


> Does anyone have an index or list of China's largest current military developments and projects?


Why? Are you a spy?


----------



## 21stCentury

yusheng said:


> Chinese naval electromagnetic gun exposure [too happy] has entered the ship test phase, the world first.
> View attachment 450994
> View attachment 450995
> 
> View attachment 450997
> 
> roughly translation:
> 
> 1. The electromagnetic gun was developed is known by everyone, and it is said that it was jointly conducted by the north institute of technology and the aerospace unit. This is not certain, but it doesn't matter. The Chinese do it anyway.
> 2. The electromagnetic gun is officially established by the navy, which is determined that the project has been established for about 5 or 6 years. Now, the test on the prototype of the ship is reasonable from the schedule.
> 3, why not use 909 weapons comprehensive experiment ship, mostly because the power supply problem, 909 ship power plant is fixed, to change for the electromagnetic gun test station, the extra volume is too big.
> 4. Why use the 072 large landing ship as the testing platform, the reason is as same as above. The tank space of 072 is very large, and there is no problem with the layout of several power stations, which can solve the load demand of the electromagnetic gun. In the picture, the bow gate of 072 has been sealed, and it is estimated that the diving board is also dismantled.
> 5. Two container modules on deck shall be control room; The pictures did not say where, but it should be in wuhan. The ship built the landing ship, familiar with the structure of the landing ship, and it was easy to adapt.


New era of naval warfare is here :]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pangu

2018 proves to be an exciting year thus far!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

Pangu said:


> 2018 proves to be an exciting year thus far!



Rumor Y-20 will install WS-20 in this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pangu

clarkgap said:


> Rumor Y-20 will install WS-20 in this year.



Awesome, must add dishes for tonites dinner!


----------



## Beast

Sure , Chinese next gen MBT Will also use railgun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

Beast said:


> Sure , Chinese next gen MBT Will also use railgun.



How does a tank charge such energe?


----------



## cirr

Halimi said:


> Does anyone have an index or list of China's largest current military developments and projects?



For your information, a new type of ship-2-ship missile and a new type of surface-2-air missile are under trials onboard one of the test ships. 



Brainsucker said:


> This is the new Chinese turbine?



Yes, new marine turbine generator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

21stCentury said:


> New era of naval warfare is here :]


We are living in interesting times, imagine 100 years ago, we can't even make a decent ship cannon. If only Deng was still alive, he would have been so happy. Sad Deng passed away in 97, months before he could see HK being reunited. If my grandad was still alive and knew a Chinaman went to space, had the fastest super computer, had the first quantum sat, a stealth plane and now a rail gun. He would have died a happy man. Long Live the Republic!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

A message to Mad Dog Mattis perhaps?


----------



## clibra

clarkgap said:


> How does a tank charge such energe?


In theory, to fire a gun warhead does not need huge energy, it's a kind of pulse power surge, tank has 1500 HP motor, which is enough for rail gun if proper energy storage subsystem was used, for example, a super capacitor system.



clarkgap said:


> How does a tank charge such energe?


P.S, the firing rate can not be too high, it need time to charge the energy storage system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atan651

Congrat and look like one of those huge WW2 German guns.


----------



## rcrmj

Halimi said:


> Does anyone have an index or list of China's largest current military developments and projects?


near space glide weapon? rail gun? new energy direct weapon? next gen control and command system? space weapon? AI drone swarm system? new power system? 6th gen fighter project?```````, I know none of those``


----------



## Beast

clarkgap said:


> How does a tank charge such energe?


It supposed to have a full electric propulsion system. The calibre of the gun may not need to be as big as 120-125mm as its muzzle speed is unrivaled with Mach 6-7. Therefore the power consumption need not as big as these ship. 

It maybe a scale down version that is possible to fix inside a 40-50tons tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

cirr said:


> View attachment 451152





My goodness.... what a monster!

Applications of this weapon system are truly many... from coastal defence of mainland to placing these on the artificial islands in SCS to landbased long range strike corps along the Indian front...

And of course Type055 will be deploying this system as well... 

No wonder the astounding speed of tech development and deployment by China gives troublemakers heartaches...

Peace under the Heavens can only happen when there is true strenght... economic, social and technological.

2030 is around the corner!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

cirr said:


> View attachment 451152


will you sell railgun to us ?


----------



## lcloo

From fzgfzy/ cjdby











BDforever said:


> will you sell railgun to us ?


Lol, you will need a 10,000 tonnes destroyer to carry this gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

cirr said:


> View attachment 451152


Big gun. LOL, China built the Junon Cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

New nuclear sub with 16 launch cells 

http://www.dser.com/forum.php?mod=viewtree&tid=1048029&extra=page=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

God speed china ... Amazing developments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The PLAN will launch its 9th electronic reconnaissance ship at HDZH on Saturday 03.02.2018.


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

Pangu said:


> 2018 proves to be an exciting year thus far!


It's probably going to get more exciting in the coming months

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

8th Type 815A electronic surveillance ship is expected to be launched on 3 Feb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Figaro

clarkgap said:


> Rumor Y-20 will install WS-20 in this year.


Not really a rumor. Y-20 chief designer confirmed it in March of last year ...


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> The PLAN will launch its 8th electronic reconnaissance ship at HDZH on Saturday 03.02.2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rendong

Starlord said:


> God speed china ... Amazing developments


What you see is forty years the results of industrialization！Come on, friends work hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

HQ-16C? The new medium range missile that has been in the rumour mill for long time?






Missile launched from a relatively old Type 054A FFG - "Zhoushan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Here is a better silhouette of the new hot launch missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

cirr said:


> HQ-16C? The new medium range missile that has been in the rumour mill for long time?
> 
> Missile launched from a relatively old Type 054A FFG - "Zhoushan"



What is the difference between the new HQ-16C and HQ-16B?


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rendong

lcloo said:


> View attachment 451835


TYPE 052D Currently known 17 ships


----------



## cirr

Brainsucker said:


> What is the difference between the new HQ-16C and HQ-16B?



Reportedly having three "5s": top speed Mach 5, max. range 50km and max. overload 50G.


----------



## Figaro

lcloo said:


> View attachment 451835


When was the seventh commissioned?


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> When was the seventh commissioned?


Last Type052D commissioning is not public. So I believe the new trend is PLAN will not more be open about commissioning of Destroyer or major warship except CV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

cirr said:


> Reportedly having three "5s": top speed Mach 5, max. range 50km and max. overload 50G.



But HQ-16B has the range of 70km. Why would they decrease the range?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Brainsucker said:


> What is the difference between the new HQ-16C and HQ-16B?


HQ-16B is land based HQ-16C


----------



## Ultima Thule

aliaselin said:


> HQ-16B is land based HQ-16C


BUT HE IS ASKING THAT WHY HQ-16C'S RANGE IS LESS, IF ITS MORE ADVANCE THAN HQ-16B @aliaselin


----------



## aliaselin

pakistanipower said:


> BUT HE IS ASKING THAT WHY HQ-16C'S RANGE IS LESS, IF ITS MORE ADVANCE THAN HQ-16B @aliaselin


Its range is not less


----------



## Ultima Thule

aliaselin said:


> Its range is not less


Read the post of @cirr no 1887
*Reportedly having three "5s": top speed Mach 5, max. range 50km and max. overload 50G.* 
but HQ-16B has a range of 70 km
https://quwa.org/2016/09/07/china-reveals-70km-version-hq-16-surface-air-missile-system/ @aliaselin


----------



## BHarwana

Type 052D Destroyer launches HHQ-9B Long range SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## chengdusudise

pakistanipower said:


> Read the post of @cirr no 1887
> *Reportedly having three "5s": top speed Mach 5, max. range 50km and max. overload 50G.*
> but HQ-16B has a range of 70 km
> https://quwa.org/2016/09/07/china-reveals-70km-version-hq-16-surface-air-missile-system/ @aliaselin


he made a mistake ,three "5s" missle is a new medium range air-defence missle


----------



## cirr

Construction of 052E to start in 2019/2020.

Construction of 055B to start in 2020/2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Plan is in Place*
*The Chinese Navy now boasts of 14 newly commissioned warships*

*Prasun K. Sengupta*

The year 2017 saw the People’s Liberation Army’s Navy (PLAN) commissioning 14 warships (see table below), compared to 18 in 2016, including guided-missile destroyers (DDG), guided-missile frigates (FFG) and guided-missile corvettes.





Type 001A aircraft carrier at Dalian
In addition, five 150-tonne Type 726A hovercraft were nearly completed at the Jiangnan Shipyard (Group) Co Ltd’s Changxing Shipyard in Shanghai, and will soon join six Type 726 Yuyi-class hovercraft already in service with the PLAN. Last year also witnessed two significant events: Launch of the PLAN’s first homegrown aircraft carrier, the Type 001A on April 26 by the China Shipbuilding Industry Corp’s Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Company after four years of hull construction activity; and the launch of the first of four Type 055 DDGs at the Changxing Shipyard.

The Type 001A weighs about 70,000 tonnes, is 315 metres long, 75 metres wide and has a cruising speed of 31 knots. It can house ‎48 fixed-wing and rotary-winged aircraft, and is due for commissioning by 2020. The Type 055 DDG project had commenced on 20 December 2009, and the keel laying of the first two DDGs (each costing 6 billion Yuan, or 775 million Euros) was done in 2014 at the shipyards in Shanghai and Dalian. The first Type 055 DDG was launched on June 28 in Shanghai. It is 186m long and 21m wide with a displacement of up to 12,300 tonnes and a draught of 8 metres, and will have a crew complement of 380 officers and sailors.




The Type 055 sports an integrated mast housing L-band and S-band active phased-array radars, plus a 112-cell universal vertical launch system that can accommodate HQ-9B long-range surface-to-air missiles, YJ-12A supersonic anti-ship cruise missiles, and CJ-1000 land attack cruise missiles. Others on-board armament fitments include an FL-3000N laser-guided missile suite for close-in air-defence, a 130mm *H/PJ-38* main gun, and twin H/PJ-11 ten-barrel 30mm point-defence systems.

All four Type 055 DDGs are being built with large pre-equipped blocks, i.e. the warship is divided into three large blocks of less than 8,000 tonnes, and the modules that make up these blocks are already pre-equipped (with equipment pre-installed, wires, cables and piping already connected) up to the maximum level, which considerably reduces post-launch fitting-out time in the wet-basin.

*Design Type* *Pennant No* *Name* *Role* *Tonnage* *Date of Commission & Deployment Status*
Type 815A 856 Kaiyangxing SIGINT 6,000 2017-01-11 North Sea Fleet
Type 056A 513 Ezhou Corvette ASW 1,340 2017-01-18 East Sea Fleet
Type 052D 117 Xining Destroyer 7,000 2017-01-22 North Sea Fleet
Type 744A Dong Biao 265 Logistics Vessel 2,000 2017-01-23 East Sea Fleet
Type 927 83 Qi Jiguang Training Ship 9,000 2017-02-21 Dalian Naval Academy
Type 056A 514 Liupanshui Corvette ASW 1,340 2017-03-31 South Sea Fleet
Type 056A 518 Yiwu Corvette ASW 1,340 2017-07-17 South Sea Fleet
Type 054A 536 Xuchang Frigate 4,053 2017-06-23 South Sea Fleet
Type 054A 539 Wuhu Frigate 4,053 2017-06-29 10th Destroyer Squadron of the North Sea Fleet
Type 056A 520 Hanzhong Corvette ASW 1,340 2017-07-11 South Sea Fleet
739 Bei Tuo Ocean-Going Tug Boat 6,000 2017-07-20 North Sea Fleet
Type 901 965 Hulunhu Fast Combat Support Ship 50,000 2017-09-02 South Sea Fleet
Type 056A 556 Yichun Corvette ASW 1,340 2017-10-17 East Sea Fleet
Type 056A


Type 056A

552


551

Guangyuan


_Suining_

Corvette ASW


Corvette ASW

1,340


1,340

2017-11-16 18th Frigate Flotilla of South Sea Fleet


2017-11-28 17th Frigate Flotilla (Unit 91939) of South Sea Fleet

FacebookTwitterGoogle+PinterestTumblrWhatsAppLinkedInRedditDiggPocketKindle ItGoogle Gmail
Share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Huahua's prediction of PLAN major combat ships in 2029.

*6 aircraft carriers* (current 1 in service, i fitting and 1 started building)
*8 amphibious assault ships* ( current four type 071 in service, 2 fitting and rumoured one type 075 started building)
*18 type 055 destoyers* (current one fitting, 3 or 4 building)
*60 plus other types of destroyers* (current in service 30, 3 sea trial, 4 fitting, 3 or more started building)
*60 plus various type of frigates* (current 50 plus in service, more to be built)
*10 plus SSBN* nuclear missile submarines
*20 plus SSN* nuclear powered attack submarines

宇宙历八十年冬至，第一世界最高峰奥林匹斯山封禅台，封禅大典正在举行，主持封禅仪式的是最高领袖褚岩和领袖夫人党卫军全国总指挥花花.冯.色雷尔
花花首先宣读了封禅祭文，文曰

吾祖轩辕，华夏肇造，胄衍祀绵，岳峨河浩。
聪明睿知，光被遐荒，建此伟业，雄立地球。
世变沧桑，中更蹉跌，红岸发信，强邻蔑德。
智子魅惑，科技停滞，妖派降临，人奸何多！
水滴伪善，亡魂百万，人执笞绳，我为奴辱。
懿维国父，命世之英，自然选择，天涯征程。
星舰地球，人类希望，黑暗战役，命殒德存。
岩等不才，剑屦俱奋，亿万光年，何惧艰辛。
频年苦斗，备历险夷，匈奴未灭，何以家为。
星际人类，团结坚固，不论种族，不分贫富。
发展科技，改善民生，亿兆一心，战则必胜。
还我河山，卫我族权，一统悬臂，银河称雄。
经武整军，昭告列祖，实鉴临之，皇天后土。

其后，褚岩最高领袖对在场的人民委员和观礼群众发表了讲话，讲话回顾了在北海国父带领下星舰地球人类筚路褴褛，异星创业的伟大征程，并指出虽然我们的星际舰队已经拥有了六条基地战舰，八条行星远征战舰，十八条乾阳战舰，六十多条各型虎贲战舰，六十多条男女武神战舰，十余条灭星暗影战舰，二十余条各型战斗型暗影战舰，但与敌人的力量相比还没有取得优势，对于一统悬臂，称霸银河的目标而言差的还远，要求全体公民不忘初心，为星舰地球伟大复兴，和我们人民的未来而继续奋斗！

最后，封禅大典在与会群众高呼
最高领袖万年无期
领袖夫人长生无极
中结束

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

rendong said:


> TYPE 052D Currently known 17 ships



18

10+3 at JN
3+2 at DL

Two more to go before starting on 052Es in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cybernetics

Dual use naval asset, merchant fleet and military integration. 20,000 gross tonnage roll-on/roll-off (RORO) ship 长达隆/Changdalong. 2000 regular auto capacity.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roll-on/roll-off















https://weibo.com/u/2331382571?is_hot=1#_rnd1518332613625
RORO engineering standard upgraded to support transport of MBT and other armoured vehicles.
Plaque translation:
Carrying out national defence requirement of 20,000 ton car ro-ro ship.

140.5 m long
24.4 m wide
8 level car parking
3rd and 5th level of aft/rear section is 4.5 m high. Suitable for carrying heavy military equipment.
Developed and installed kitchen, restroom, shower modules/containers and other support facilities to satisfy troop and crew living requirements during voyage.
Addition of helicopter platform, life saving, and firefighting equipment
Reserved military command and communication equipment interface connections
After carrying out national defence requirements, the ship is capable of long distance delivery of two fully equipped mechanised battalions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

4th sea-going tugboat was launched at Huangpu shipyard recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

LOL PLAN conducting exercises in East Indian Ocean near Maldives waters. That is Why India is not intervening in Maldives.

The 052D Type 173 Changsha destroyer is not in fact alone in the Indian Ocean at present, it is accompanied by a 903A type tanker, a 054A type frigate and a 071 type LPD. The flotilla also conducted a simultaneous off shore refueling of the three warships.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

contract signed with the International Seabed Authority, the Chinese AUV Qianlong II made its first 2018 dives in the Indian Ocean. The objective of this excursion is to map 300 km² of seabed for poly-metallic sulphide deposits.


----------



## Title1234

Beast said:


> It supposed to have a full electric propulsion system. The calibre of the gun may not need to be as big as 120-125mm as its muzzle speed is unrivaled with Mach 6-7. Therefore the power consumption need not as big as these ship.
> 
> It maybe a scale down version that is possible to fix inside a 40-50tons tank.


It needs rail inside barrel gun.


----------



## Title1234

Beast said:


> It supposed to have a full electric propulsion system. The calibre of the gun may not need to be as big as 120-125mm as its muzzle speed is unrivaled with Mach 6-7. Therefore the power consumption need not as big as these ship.
> 
> It maybe a scale down version that is possible to fix inside a 40-50tons tank.





lcloo said:


> Huahua's prediction of PLAN major combat ships in 2029.
> 
> *6 aircraft carriers* (current 1 in service, i fitting and 1 started building)
> *8 amphibious assault ships* ( current four type 071 in service, 2 fitting and rumoured one type 075 started building)
> *18 type 055 destoyers* (current one fitting, 3 or 4 building)
> *60 plus other types of destroyers* (current in service 30, 3 sea trial, 4 fitting, 3 or more started building)
> *60 plus various type of frigates* (current 50 plus in service, more to be built)
> *10 plus SSBN* nuclear missile submarines
> *20 plus SSN* nuclear powered attack submarines
> 
> 宇宙历八十年冬至，第一世界最高峰奥林匹斯山封禅台，封禅大典正在举行，主持封禅仪式的是最高领袖褚岩和领袖夫人党卫军全国总指挥花花.冯.色雷尔
> 花花首先宣读了封禅祭文，文曰
> 
> 吾祖轩辕，华夏肇造，胄衍祀绵，岳峨河浩。
> 聪明睿知，光被遐荒，建此伟业，雄立地球。
> 世变沧桑，中更蹉跌，红岸发信，强邻蔑德。
> 智子魅惑，科技停滞，妖派降临，人奸何多！
> 水滴伪善，亡魂百万，人执笞绳，我为奴辱。
> 懿维国父，命世之英，自然选择，天涯征程。
> 星舰地球，人类希望，黑暗战役，命殒德存。
> 岩等不才，剑屦俱奋，亿万光年，何惧艰辛。
> 频年苦斗，备历险夷，匈奴未灭，何以家为。
> 星际人类，团结坚固，不论种族，不分贫富。
> 发展科技，改善民生，亿兆一心，战则必胜。
> 还我河山，卫我族权，一统悬臂，银河称雄。
> 经武整军，昭告列祖，实鉴临之，皇天后土。
> 
> 其后，褚岩最高领袖对在场的人民委员和观礼群众发表了讲话，讲话回顾了在北海国父带领下星舰地球人类筚路褴褛，异星创业的伟大征程，并指出虽然我们的星际舰队已经拥有了六条基地战舰，八条行星远征战舰，十八条乾阳战舰，六十多条各型虎贲战舰，六十多条男女武神战舰，十余条灭星暗影战舰，二十余条各型战斗型暗影战舰，但与敌人的力量相比还没有取得优势，对于一统悬臂，称霸银河的目标而言差的还远，要求全体公民不忘初心，为星舰地球伟大复兴，和我们人民的未来而继续奋斗！
> 
> 最后，封禅大典在与会群众高呼
> 最高领袖万年无期
> 领袖夫人长生无极
> 中结束


I think China navy need 12-18 Type 75 and STOV.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964442697900740609

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

Some are claiming the 7th 052D has been commissioned.........but it has been done so quietly.

My questions are if so why? The 052D is not a secret, and we have seen commissionings of earlier vessels, though the 6th vessel was also inducted into the fleet last year without any fanfare.

How do we know the 7th vessel has been commissioned, if its supposed to be such a low key event. Where is the news of this commissioning? 

Just for the record, i cannot find any record, including under Chinese Wiki that the 7th 052D has joined the fleet, though it is expected to do so soon anyway!


----------



## 星海军事

english_man said:


> Some are claiming the 7th 052D has been commissioned.........but it has been done so quietly.



No, it has not.


----------



## Beast

星海军事 said:


> No, it has not.


Nowdays commissioning of 052D is not publicize anymore. The sixth 052D has not been publicize for its commissioning yet PLAN admit the sixth has entered service quietly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Type 055 Destroyer source odeosoldier






600 ton patrol ship under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 星海军事

星海军事 said:


> It is believed that PLANS Xiamen (DDG-154) was commissioned earlier this month.





Beast said:


> But there seems to be no announcement or spotted ceremony. Usually an announcement will be made from ministry of defense of PRC.





english_man said:


> Exactly.........many times in the past, people have said ships have been commissioned, when in fact they havn't. Having a pennant number painted on, doesn't mean a ship has joined the fleet. To me, when i hear or see news of a vessels commissioning ceremony, only then can we say a ship has joined the active fleet........and as of this moment until we see or hear otherwise, only 5 x 052D's are in the fleet, though i do expect the 6th one to join very soon.



Déjà vu?


----------



## BHarwana

Zhoushan Naval base.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*New Chinese research vessel sets sail off*

2018-02-22 09:08 

Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_






A new research vessel, featuring military and civilian integration, set sail Wednesday from east China's Shandong Province.

The vessel, Haimeng (sea dream), departed from Weihai City for its first trip to the South China Sea. Maritime resource research, ocean environment observation and oil and gas exploration will be among its major tasks.

Initiated by two military universities, the 35.8-meter-long and 14.6-meter-wide vessel was designed by the Weihai Blue Ocean Research Center Ltd., a company co-invested by the Nanhai New Area and private investors.

Nanhai New Area is a national strategic maritime economic zone in Weihai.

The ship is equipped with double engines, double propellers and double helms, with hybrid power of diesel and electricity, said Zhao Mingbo, general manager of the center.

A self-steering system is also installed, said Zhao.

Total cost of the vessel reached 50 million yuan (8 million U.S. dollars).

"The vessel will be a platform for maritime resource exploration and civilian and military integration," he said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/02-22/293050.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

055 with 101


----------



## lcloo

Highly doubtful that the pennant number has been painted before the sea trial has started since there is no precedent. Though not discounting 101 would be the number for the first type 055 entering service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA




----------



## lcloo

还没有海试呢，不太可能刷号，娱乐一下吧。


----------



## cirr

"*Huachuan-1*" self-propelled floating dock on her maiden voyage

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

So small ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> So small ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Looks like something of interest is brewing at HDZH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Looks like something of interest is brewing at HDZH.



Ohhhh ... hopefully its number is a certain combination of 7, 0 and 5!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> View attachment 456196


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Ohhhh ... hopefully its number is a certain combination of 7, 0 and 5!?



Actually, its number is a certain combination of 6, 0 and 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> Actually, its number is a certain combination of 6, 0 and 5.




Hmmm ... A Type 056 does not sound much exciting; at least not what I hoped for from @cirr 's post.

Or am I wrong again ... ships are not so much my topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Hmmm ... A Type 056 does not sound much exciting; at least not what I hoped for from @cirr 's post.
> 
> Or am I wrong again ... ships are not so much my topic.


It is the first Type 056A being built by the Hudong side of Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> It is the first Type 056A being built by the Hudong side of Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding.




Thanks for your reply ... however I must admit I'm a bit disappointed. 
Anyway ...

Best,
Deino


----------



## BHarwana

PLAN Type 055 DDG no. 3 + 4 at Dalian. How old this image is ?


----------



## Beast

BHarwana said:


> PLAN Type 055 DDG no. 3 + 4 at Dalian. How old this image is ?


Type052D going for sea trial plus snow. This photo is quite recent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Ohhhh ... hopefully its number is a certain combination of 7, 0 and 5!?


----------



## cirr

Looks like CSIC is entering new territory with a bunch of new toys for the PLAN 







http://www.csic.com.cn/zgxwzx/csic_jtxw/329502.htm

Nuclear-powered aricraft carrier, new types of nuclear submarines, quiet submarine, underwater unmanned intelligent countermeasure system, underwater 3D attack and defence system and naval battle synthesis electronic information system etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

星海军事 said:


> No, it has not.


What in the world is taking them so long to commission? It's been over 9 months since the last one was commissioned back in June ... unexpected trouble during sea trials?



lcloo said:


> Highly doubtful that the pennant number has been painted before the sea trial has started since there is no precedent. Though not discounting 101 would be the number for the first type 055 entering service.


Honestly ... it looks photoshopped


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> Looks like CSIC is entering new territory with a bunch of new toys for the PLAN
> 
> View attachment 456520
> 
> 
> http://www.csic.com.cn/zgxwzx/csic_jtxw/329502.htm
> 
> Nuclear-powered aricraft carrier, new types of nuclear submarines, quiet submarine, underwater unmanned intelligent countermeasure system, underwater 3D attack and defence system and naval battle synthesis electronic information system etc.



The link no longer works. Too late to try hide things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

OK..............so the link no longer works. But can you remember what the article said about the future nuclear carrier, and nuclear subs?,and if so, can you tell us briefly what was said?..............Thanks........


----------



## english_man

Figaro said:


> What in the world is taking them so long to commission? It's been over 9 months since the last one was commissioned back in June ... unexpected trouble during sea trials?
> 
> 
> Honestly ... it looks photoshopped




I know its difficult but people need to be patient, regarding warship outfitting times. It can take upto or over 2 years to finish off a Destroyer once it has been launched. The hull building before a launch is the quick part of a warships construction, but after that there is a monumental amount of work to finish off a vessel. I find it almost laughable that after a vessel has been launched, some people say oh the vessel is nearly ready now for sea trials.
These are not toy model ships, but massive construction projects, and in reality the Chinese still do their outfitting of a warship quicker than most nations.
The slowest people to build a warship are the Indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Title1234

Type 54B CG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

english_man said:


> OK..............so the link no longer works. But can you remember what the article said about the future nuclear carrier, and nuclear subs?,and if so, can you tell us briefly what was said?..............Thanks........



Well, you get the gist 

*China eyes nuclear-powered carriers: defense firm*

By Guo Yuandan and Bai Tiantian Source:Global Times Published: 2018/2/28 15:53:39

China's future aircraft carrier may be nuclear-powered as a State-owned defense company identified relevant research in its agenda.

China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) said in a statement on Tuesday that it plans to *"speed up the process of making technological breakthroughs in nuclear-powered aircraft carriers, new-type nuclear submarines, quiet submarines, maritime unmanned intelligent confrontation systems, maritime three-dimensional offensive and defensive systems, and naval warfare comprehensive electronic information systems."*

This is the first time a State-owned Chinese defense company has openly identified nuclear-powered aircraft carriers on its agenda.

Military experts said China may have achieved initial progress in its research of nuclear-powered aircraft carriers and that it may not be too long before the authority confirms the news.

"I think we can say that China has made major breakthroughs in the implementation of nuclear power on large vessels," Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

In a veiled reference, Hu Wenming, chairman of the board of CSIC, said in a speech in November 2017 at the construction site of China's first domestically made aircraft carrier, the Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Co., that China is capable of designing and building any type of aircraft carrier.

"Hu's speech indicates that China can build aircraft carriers powered by either diesel, gas or nuclear power. The country has mastered all the fundamental core technologies, including ski-jump and catapult-assisted launch technologies," Li said.

"In the future, China's national interests will continue to expand overseas. Without a fleet of large nuclear-powered vessels, the Chinese navy cannot sail for a long time to faraway waters," Li said. "Aircraft carriers with conventional power require the company of large depot ships, which in turn requires replenishment from ports or overseas bases. US nuclear-powered aircraft carriers can sail for as long as six months. This is conducive to protecting national security and overseas interests."

China commissioned its first-ever aircraft carrier, Liaoning, a refurbished Soviet ship it bought from Ukraine, in 2012. Its second carrier and the first domestically built carrier, known as Type 001A, was a close copy of Liaoning and was launched in April last year. A third aircraft carrier, Type 002, is said to be under construction at the Shanghai Jiangnan Shipyard Group, although it has yet to be officially confirmed by Chinese authorities.

"Each carrier achieves some breakthroughs. The second absorbed and consolidated technologies from the first one. The third carrier is able to use an electromagnetic aircraft launch system from the conventional ski-jump system. The fourth may witness breakthroughs in power units," Li said.

Established in July 1999, CSIC owns the largest shipbuilding and repair facilities in China, including the Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Co., and is a leading player in the research and design of naval and merchant ships, according to its website.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1091116.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

055 #6 appears in Dalian Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rcrmj

it is said there are going to be 12 055s, and more than a dozen of 055 upgrades```? I just pass this info````

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> View attachment 456532

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yjdlbcj



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## onebyone

yjdlbcj said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looks fantastic fresh noodles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

Yummy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syed_yusuf

Looks cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Type 52D destroyer Nanjing

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

Three 055s + five 052Ds(for the sharp-eyed)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

cirr said:


> Three 055s + five 052Ds(for the sharp-eyed)
> 
> View attachment 457506



Your eyes must be really sharp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

China to have the quietest SSNs and SSBNs by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Type XXX-XX railgun "approval test at sea" going extremely well. 













cirr said:


> 055 #6 appears in Dalian Shipyard



05/02/2018

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> Type XXX-XX railgun "approval test at sea" going extremely well.



在某重大项目攻关过程中，经过数百次失败和五万多次的科研试验，攻克了制约某特种电源发展的数十项瓶颈技术，成功研制了世界上规模最大的*连发型电源*，技术性能达到国际先进水平。

天道酬勤。某项*国产新型武器装备第一次在船上试验就取得了成功*。张晓既负责系统仿真，又负责*电源*维护，整个实验牵涉到20多家单位、200多人，任何一个故障都会耽误实验进程，她的压力异常大，几乎彻夜不眠。当听到实验成功的消息时，所有人都欢呼了起来。

https://m.huanqiu.com/r/MV8wXzExNjQ4NzM2XzEyNjRfMTUyMDQyMTg0MA==

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

45th type 56 being launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

055s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Beautiful Ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>



Well ... what the hell is that??


----------



## lcloo

It is a civilian ferry being built in China (in Pearl River?), based on similar Australian design for high speed transport ship (HST) used by UAE and US Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

There are 3 ships under construction in the hallway and one of them is 054A #30 - the last 






Let the serial production of 054B begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

14.03.2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

cirr said:


> There are 3 ships under construction in the hallway and one of them is 054A #30 - the last


What if it is not


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

星海军事 said:


> What if it is not


Why wouldn't it be? Is there a problem with the 054B?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Why wouldn't it be? Is there a problem with the 054B?



The best way to deal with a boring know-it-all is to ignore him for a day or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Well.... it is the words of 星海 against fzgfzy. They are both held in high regard in Chinese forums. We just need to wait and see who is right.

Personally, I think fzgfzy has good track record for his past statements.

fzgfzy said " this is the last of 054A, very soon a new 054B will appear in this same dockyard".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

Two most recent satellite images (taken in Feb. 2018) show that *China is now building 13 destroyers simultaneously:*
- 7 destroyers in building at Jiangnan Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 4* Type 052D)
- 6 destroyers in building at Dalian Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 3* Type 052D)

Jiangnan Shipyard





Dalian Shipyard





According to the estimation of SIPRI (Stockholm International Peace Research Institute), China spends about 1.9% of its GDP on defense. The spending intensity is much lower than USA (3.3%), India (2.5%) and South Korea (2.7%).

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## atan651

Get ready for war?


----------



## Imran Khan

Man what the hell


----------



## kankan326

TANAHH said:


> Get ready for war?


To prevent war. War with China is on someone's menu. China just let them think it again before any reckless action.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## TaiShang

TANAHH said:


> Get ready for war?



No, that's to get ready for peace.

Like Mao Zedong told Zhou Enlai, "To be against atomic weapons, we first should have atomic weapons."

Peace through strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## cirr

GS Zhou said:


> Two most recent satellite images (taken in Feb. 2018) show that *China is now building 13 destroyers simultaneously:*
> - 7 destroyers in building at Jiangnan Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 4* Type 052D)
> - 6 destroyers in building at Dalian Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 3* Type 052D)



19

- 11 destroyers in building at Jiangnan Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 8* Type 052D)
- 8 destroyers in building at Dalian Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 5* Type 052D)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jinn Baba

Damn! But a mutual neighbour will still claim they have the stronger navy now and in the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## abrar khan

cirr said:


> 19
> 
> - 11 destroyers in building at Jiangnan Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 8* Type 052D)
> - 8 destroyers in building at Dalian Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 5* Type 052D)


How many for export? or All for Chinese Navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

As the biggest shipbuilder in the world, China can do more.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> 19
> 
> - 11 destroyers in building at Jiangnan Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 8* Type 052D)
> - 8 destroyers in building at Dalian Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 5* Type 052D)



 

Hopefully enough to keep a dotard regime in check as it is now becoming a liability for world peace, considered by international community much more dangerous than the Rocket Man.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Are all these for their own use or any of these are for export? 
Don't know what's on their mind but I can guess it's gonna give few sleepless night.


----------



## Beast

It’s useless that despite we have so many destroyer on build but the commissioning speed is like Indian Navy. What matter is the final commission into the fleet. PLAN need to buck up and commission at least 4 destroyers into service by this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Are all these for their own use or any of these are for export?
> Don't know what's on their mind but I can guess it's gonna give few sleepless night.


They are all for PLA navy. There are also ACs, and numerous submarines under construction. This is just a tiny fraction of the capacity. If a war is imminent, we can easily roll out a warship every few days. And this is indeed good news for our allies, and bad news for our enemies..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dy1022

China as the largest industrialised super power ever in human history, this is just a piece of cake, speed in peace time !!! 

@UKBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Are all these for their own use or any of these are for export?
> Don't know what's on their mind but I can guess it's gonna give few sleepless night.



These ships are for China's navy, not export.

While these ships are being built, there are ships that need to be retired and replaced.

Example, destroyer hull No. 109 is 36 years old, DDG 110 and DDG 134 are both 34 years old, they are still in service though in training roles. DDG 164 is 31 years old, DDG 165 is 29 years old and DDG 166 is 26 years old.

These 6 ships belonged to 051 class destroyers and are obsolete.

Besides replacing these old destroyers, China would need more major war ships for escort duties for the new aircraft carrier combat groups. And with increasing need to protect Chinese interests, especially in major shipping lanes.

And the last as other posters wrote, to prevent wars and conflict. When China did not had strong navy and airforce, these was what happened :-
From 1920s to 1949, US and British war ships sailed upto 1,800 KM inside China, on the Yangtze River. During Vietnam war, US jet fighters frequently flew over South China, US war ships and its ally intruding Chinese territorial water (eg. Aussie submarine spying in China water off Shanghai in 1960s). These were done with intention to escalate tensions and could had started war.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dy1022

Kai Liu said:


> They are all for PLA navy. There are also ACs, and numerous submarines under construction. This is just a tiny fraction of the capacity. If a war is imminent, we can easily roll out a warship every few days. And this is indeed good news for our allies, and bad news for our enemies..





+(48-60) J20, 100+J10C,J16,J15,J11B,Y20 per year!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kai Liu

dy1022 said:


> +(48-60) J20, 100+J10C,J16,J15,J11B,Y20 per year!


And hundreds of MBTs as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dy1022

Kai Liu said:


> And hundreds of MBTs as well.





MIRV ICBMs, MRBMs, HGV, Railgun, hmmmmmmmmmmm.........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

dy1022 said:


> China as the largest industrialised super power ever in human history, this is just a piece of cake, speed in peace time !!!
> 
> @UKBengali



This is good to balance the world.
Hope China becomes a leading light for humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GeHAC

Ease, just struggle to fed up the gap with the top tier navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rambro

Nice, we need force equaliser

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

GS Zhou said:


> Two most recent satellite images (taken in Feb. 2018) show that *China is now building 13 destroyers simultaneously:*
> - 7 destroyers in building at Jiangnan Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 4* Type 052D)
> - 6 destroyers in building at Dalian Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 3* Type 052D)
> 
> Jiangnan Shipyard
> View attachment 459605
> 
> 
> Dalian Shipyard
> View attachment 459606
> 
> 
> According to the estimation of SIPRI (Stockholm International Peace Research Institute), China spends about 1.9% of its GDP on defense. The spending intensity is much lower than USA (3.3%), India (2.5%) and South Korea (2.7%).


China spends only 1.5% on defense. Muslim controlled Sweden is wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

dy1022 said:


> +(48-60) J20, 100+J10C,J16,J15,J11B,Y20 per year!



Can I know where this 48-60 J20 figure came from?


----------



## randomradio

Are you sure many of those are newly built destroyers or simply existing destroyers that have returned for refits and upgrades?


----------



## Kai Liu

randomradio said:


> Are you sure many of those are newly built destroyers or simply existing destroyers that have returned for refits and upgrades?


052D
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_052D_destroyer





055
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_055_destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dungeness

dy1022 said:


> China as the largest industrialised super power ever in human history, this is just a piece of cake, speed in peace time !!!
> 
> @UKBengali



China is a developing country, and we don't use terms like "super power". The term is strictly *reserved*.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jamal18

dy1022 said:


> China as the largest industrialised super power ever in human history, this is just a piece of cake, speed in peace time !!!
> 
> @UKBengali



Er.. I think that's the US....


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

A great move!!! India issued a threat to block the Chinese trade in the IOR -here's the answer!!! Indian folks love #s, and the Chinese folks are giving them more of it....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## randomradio

Kai Liu said:


> 052D
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_052D_destroyer
> View attachment 459765
> 
> 055
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_055_destroyer
> View attachment 459766



Okay, so the ships are in various stages of construction.


----------



## shadows888

I wonder why theres not a big PLAN shipyard in the south. Seems that shanghai and dailian builds all the ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

fantastic baby  , man some Hindu even doubting China's capabilities to construct that kind of number of warships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cybernetics

shadows888 said:


> I wonder why theres not a big PLAN shipyard in the south. Seems that shanghai and dailian builds all the ships.


Yangzte river region and the north is responsible for more capital expenditure heavy industries where state led initiatives are needed, industries like aerospace and shipbuilding. There are intrinsic advantages for heavy industries to be located there like proximity to the heavy industries supply chain.

Southern China is designed as China's primary access to the world market and the Pearl River region is the most affected by marketization (synergy with HK). It is mainly good at handling light industries and industries where rapid iteration/innovation is needed.

Northern China cannot be completely exposed to marketization before its heavy industries become world class or long term national security would be hurt and the region is dependent upon these industries where the south isn't. As a national policy heavy industries and capital heavy industries are concentrated there, spreading it out would hurt specialisation. Light industries and consumer products have a lower capital barrier (except for strategic components) to entry thus doesn't need the support of the state as much. Southern China is entirely capable of building large navy ships under current infrastructure if needed, current needs are not that large.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kai Liu

randomradio said:


> Okay, so the ships are in various stages of construction.


Of course they are in various stages of construction. It is like an assembly line. Here you can find the production rate of warships during the normal peaceful time:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_People's_Liberation_Army_Navy_ships
For the smaller warships like type 056 (1500t class), it only takes roughly one month each:





For the 4000t class type 054A, it is also pretty fast:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dy1022

For southern china, heard about that we may see 052E in Guangzhou shipyard soon, what about another SSN+SSBN production line in Shanghai or Wuhan???
@cirr


First batch of 054B = 20 !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HariPrasad

China"s manufacturing capability IS massive.


----------



## TaiShang

The naval development is to keep the promise:

*台湾渔船：*呼叫广州台、呼叫广州台……
*大陆：*广州台听到请回答。
*台湾渔船：*广州台你好，我是台湾的渔船…..请问钓鱼台（台湾对钓鱼岛的称呼，下同）海域是否为大陆的管辖范围？
*大陆：*是的没错。
*台湾渔船：*台湾渔船在钓鱼台海域可否请求大陆协助支援？
*大陆：*请稍等一下……..台湾渔船你好。不管你在任何海域发生什事都可以呼叫广州台！





视频截图, 2018-03-16

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

YJ-XX near-space hypersonic anti-ship missile

Land-based, airborne and shipboard, the lot 

Range 1000-3000km
















Since China is also working on hypersonic air-2-air missiles(capable of intercepting hypersonic weapons), so this is nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dy1022



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kai Liu

terranMarine said:


> India said USA needs India to contain China. I think if these slumdogs saw your post, they all will be rushing outside to sh!t. 19 Warships under constructions lol, people might think we are going for war now


Even vietnam are used to contain China, with their negligible navy...
For India, I am just wandering why it takes so long (6~8 years) for them to fitting out a ship after launching...




While in China, it takes 2 and half years...
this might due to their method of launching a warship:




vs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

terranMarine said:


> they all will be rushing* outside *to sh!t.



Why outside?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

TaiShang said:


> Why outside?


because it's impossible to do it inside

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

TaiShang said:


> Why outside?


Rofl....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

Why is China building ships at this rate in peace time? Replacing old ships or for carrier group. One has to admit their might in this matter. 
Everyone teases weak country but once it get strong no one bullies them. Vietnam or Austria won't dare now to provoke their navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

dy1022 said:


> For southern china, heard about that we may see 052E in Guangzhou shipyard soon, what about another SSN+SSBN production line in Shanghai or Wuhan???
> @cirr
> 
> 
> First batch of 054B = 20 !!!



Yes, CSSC Defence has been lobbying hard for its shipyard to become the third DDG builder. 

I am quite sure the company will be assigned a bigger role as the next round of warship building starts in the next 2-3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

cirr said:


> Yes, CSSC Defence has been lobbying hard for its shipyard to become the third DDG builder.
> 
> I am quite sure the company will be assigned a bigger role as the next round of warship building starts in the next 2-3 years.


 just sharpening our axe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tauren Paladin

A strong navy and airforce can help China project power across the globe. World domination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

dy1022 said:


> For southern china, heard about that we may see 052E in Guangzhou shipyard soon, what about another SSN+SSBN production line in Shanghai or Wuhan???
> @cirr
> 
> 
> First batch of 054B = 20 !!!


Why not just concentrate on , type 55 and stop 052 production?


----------



## terranMarine

Jlaw said:


> Why not just concentrate on , type 55 and stop 052 production?



052D can still be deployed in situations where the 055 beast would seem like an overkill. Type 052D is a very capable destroyer nonetheless and cheaper to produce as well. The type 052E is the new variant of the 052 class and has other role too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Jlaw said:


> 052 to take care of slum dog navy...



even sailing in SCS our frigate 054A is already very sufficient displaying our Naval might in the region. Should the situation require, we will send the f00king armada carrying massive big sticks to make our message clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aliaselin

lcloo said:


> Well.... it is the words of 星海 against fzgfzy. They are both held in high regard in Chinese forums. We just need to wait and see who is right.
> 
> Personally, I think fzgfzy has good track record for his past statements.
> 
> fzgfzy said " this is the last of 054A, very soon a new 054B will appear in this same dockyard".
> View attachment 459397


A good record? He can make any fake news without hesitate to increase web traffic to earn more money from CD forum


----------



## TaiShang

terranMarine said:


> even sailing in SCS our frigate 054A is already very sufficient displaying our Naval might in the region. Should the situation require, we will send the f00king armada carrying massive big sticks to make our message clear.



Soft talk, big stick.

SCS will definitely need more presence by China. We may need some, too, here in Taiwan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Figaro

aliaselin said:


> A good record? He can make any fake news without hesitate to increase web traffic to earn more money from CD forum


To be fair, many of fzgfzy's predictions have come true in recent years ... which makes him a big shrimp. Of course, it still generates $$$ for CJDBY


----------



## IblinI

ADIL SHERDIL said:


> Why is China building ships at this rate in peace time? Replacing old ships or for carrier group. One has to admit their might in this matter.
> Everyone teases weak country but once it get strong no one bullies them. Vietnam or Austria won't dare now to provoke their navy.


Simply because the one ahead has 11 ACs and more than 60 Ageis destroyers, 60 nuclear submarines, so this construction will continue for a while because no body look at the person who is behind you.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## rambro

Dont be weak again, because when you are the packs of hyenas and vultures will come at u just like in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

The 46th Type 056 FFG was launched at HDZH on 17.03.2018.


----------



## aliaselin

Figaro said:


> To be fair, many of fzgfzy's predictions have come true in recent years ... which makes him a big shrimp. Of course, it still generates $$$ for CJDBY


If I repeated POP3 and Huahua‘s words but did not say it was from POP3 or Huahua but from my own secret inner source, and there was some capital paid money to hire some water army to decorate my profile, I could have become a big shrimp, too.


----------



## TaiShang

rambro said:


> Dont be weak again, because when you are the packs of hyenas and vultures will come at u just like in the past.



I guess that's exactly the feeling that has kept many national leaders awake at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dalai Lama

Yet more proof that China is a version of The Third Reich in the making. Any World war fought in the future will be as a result of the Chinese scrambling to secure resources. This can be demonstrated by their actions in the SCS region. Building fake islands in order to change their EEZ. The World is overpopulated and the Chinese realise this, hence the rush to secure resources for their vast homogeneous population.

It is the Chinese way, claim to be a peaceful peoples but secretly strengthen themselves until they are convinced of victory. Chinese neighbors and opposing Nations realise that the race is on. Loose alliances are forming between the Western and Eastern Nations. An alliance which consists of technologically superior nations of the West and not so technologically advanced nations of the East against China, a country playing catch up at this time.

A more technologically advanced China will be a larger threat and ineviteably more belligerent if their current military posture is considered correlated to their strength. This is why this current loose alliance are focussing their efforts on containing China.

Will containment be enough?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Butters said:


> A more technologically advanced China will be a larger threat and ineviteably more belligerent if their current military posture is considered correlated to their strength. This is why this current loose alliance are focussing their efforts on containing China.



As far as international relations go, everyone is against everyone. Those who believe in alliances from the vantage point of inferior capabilities are eventually used up and the world stays to be dominated by superpowers that take no one as equals.

China knows this hence it is categorically opposed to building up hard alliances. Self-sufficiency is the way China chooses to walk on. Besides, the great anti-China alliance you are seeing is an illusion, especially with respect to a country that has twice as many countries as being largest trade partner than the US.

The Eastern nations you refer to are way too smart than your Indian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## UserUnknown2025

cirr said:


> YJ-XX near-space hypersonic anti-ship missile
> 
> Land-based, airborne and shipboard, the lot
> 
> Range 1000-3000km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 459892
> 
> 
> Since China is also working on hypersonic air-2-air missiles(capable of intercepting hypersonic weapons), so this is nothing.



Wait what? China has already tested a "near-space hypersonic anti ship missile"? Does it have a formal designation?


----------



## Figaro

aliaselin said:


> If I repeated POP3 and Huahua‘s words but did not say it was from POP3 or Huahua but from my own secret inner source, and there was some capital paid money to hire some water army to decorate my profile, I could have become a big shrimp, too.


Except he’s not merely repeating. I’d put Fzgfzy on par with POP3; sometimes, they come out with conflicting information, meaning only one of them is correct. I’m pretty sure Fzgfzy is more than just a cheap scheme to get more money from CD ... of course, his record is not impeccable ... but neither is that of Pop3


----------



## UserUnknown2025

Butters said:


> Yet more proof that China is a version of The Third Reich in the making. Any World war fought in the future will be as a result of the Chinese scrambling to secure resources. This can be demonstrated by their actions in the SCS region. Building fake islands in order to change their EEZ. The World is overpopulated and the Chinese realise this, hence the rush to secure resources for their vast homogeneous population.
> 
> It is the Chinese way, claim to be a peaceful peoples but secretly strengthen themselves until they are convinced of victory. Chinese neighbors and opposing Nations realise that the race is on. Loose alliances are forming between the Western and Eastern Nations. An alliance which consists of technologically superior nations of the West and not so technologically advanced nations of the East against China, a country playing catch up at this time.
> 
> A more technologically advanced China will be a larger threat and ineviteably more belligerent if their current military posture is considered correlated to their strength. This is why this current loose alliance are focussing their efforts on containing China.
> 
> Will containment be enough?


What are you talking about? I thought China was on the verge of collapse and that INDIA, the sole SUPAPOWA in every dimension of the universe, will overtake China in every respect. I am a loyal subscriber to Indian media and I am confident that INDIA, OH YEAH, will able to r**e China all day long as you do to your ******. JAI HIND!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## terranMarine

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/conv...terests-vis-a-vis-china.542341/#post-10219337

@randomradio so you continue to believe in 2027 Indian Navy is only half of PLAN and by 2037-2047 on par ? 
China is currently building *19 destroyers* (frigates not included).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

Butters said:


> Yet more proof that China is a version of The Third Reich in the making. Any World war fought in the future will be as a result of the Chinese scrambling to secure resources. This can be demonstrated by their actions in the SCS region. Building fake islands in order to change their EEZ. The World is overpopulated and the Chinese realise this, hence the rush to secure resources for their vast homogeneous population.
> 
> It is the Chinese way, claim to be a peaceful peoples but secretly strengthen themselves until they are convinced of victory. Chinese neighbors and opposing Nations realise that the race is on. Loose alliances are forming between the Western and Eastern Nations. An alliance which consists of technologically superior nations of the West and not so technologically advanced nations of the East against China, a country playing catch up at this time.
> 
> A more technologically advanced China will be a larger threat and ineviteably more belligerent if their current military posture is considered correlated to their strength. This is why this current loose alliance are focussing their efforts on containing China.
> 
> Will containment be enough?


I hope India pull another Donglang!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Butters said:


> Yet more proof that China is a version of The Third Reich in the making. Any World war fought in the future will be as a result of the Chinese scrambling to secure resources. This can be demonstrated by their actions in the SCS region. Building fake islands in order to change their EEZ. The World is overpopulated and the Chinese realise this, hence the rush to secure resources for their vast homogeneous population.
> 
> It is the Chinese way, claim to be a peaceful peoples but secretly strengthen themselves until they are convinced of victory. Chinese neighbors and opposing Nations realise that the race is on. Loose alliances are forming between the Western and Eastern Nations. An alliance which consists of technologically superior nations of the West and not so technologically advanced nations of the East against China, a country playing catch up at this time.
> 
> A more technologically advanced China will be a larger threat and ineviteably more belligerent if their current military posture is considered correlated to their strength. This is why this current loose alliance are focussing their efforts on containing China.
> 
> Will containment be enough?



LOL, scrambling for resources? Do you know what is the most important of all these resources... it is water. And the Tibetan plateau is the water tower of Asia.

Of this "alliance" you are speaking of, not a single one has even officially declared China to be an enemy. We have seen how much resistance China has faced, when India retreated from Donglang or from the massive buildup of islands and military bases in the SCS.

Remind me again, did even a single nation on Earth officially take India's side during the Donglang standoff? Even one? In politics, words are cheap, yet India didn't even get the support of a few words.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cybernetics

Butters said:


> Yet more proof that *China is a version of The Third Reich in the making*. Any World war fought in the future will be as a result of the Chinese scrambling to secure resources. This can be demonstrated by their actions in the SCS region. Building fake islands in order to change their EEZ. The World is overpopulated and the Chinese realise this, hence the rush to secure resources for their vast homogeneous population.
> 
> It is the Chinese way, claim to be a peaceful peoples but secretly strengthen themselves until they are convinced of victory. Chinese neighbors and opposing Nations realise that the race is on. Loose alliances are forming between the Western and Eastern Nations. An alliance which consists of technologically superior nations of the West and not so technologically advanced nations of the East against China, a country playing catch up at this time.
> 
> A more technologically advanced China will be a larger threat and ineviteably more belligerent if their current military posture is considered correlated to their strength. This is why this current loose alliance are focussing their efforts on containing China.
> 
> Will containment be enough?


The reality is that China's military is underfunded and underdeveloped for a country of its economic capacity and industrial capability. The Chinese military has some catching up to do in order to correct the demilitarisation policies of the 80s and 90s. If you think China is a version of "The Third Reich" with a military budget of 1.3% GDP then what will China be with a 2% NATO recommended ($250 billion equivalent), 2.5% like India ($325 billion equivalent), 3.5% like USA ($455 billion equivalent), or 5% like Russia ($650 billion equivalent), maybe learn from Israel by spending 5.8% ($750 billion equivalent and surpass the USA's military spending)?

Since you are equating contemporary China with the Third Reich then lets look at the relative spending on military. Nazi Germany’s military expenditure as a percentage of GDP leading up to WW2:
1935: 8% ($1 trillion equivalent for China)
1936: 13% ($1.7 trillion)
1937: 13% ($1.7 trillion)
1938: 17% ($2.2 trillion)
1939: 23% ($3 trillion)
https://www.historylearningsite.co.uk/nazi-germany/nazi-germany-military-expenditure/
China is far from gearing up for war, you are one magnitude off. It isn't even spending at the relative levels of most nations, especially ones with certain geopolitical aims.

Foreign relations is not built upon comfort levels, it is built upon tangible interests. China is doing relatively well in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## terranMarine

I don't know about matching PLAN by Indian Navy but when i see their warship capsizing, instant face palm
To make such a bold statement of rapidly catching up to PLAN, Indian Navy has to build xx times as much as warships as China is to match our inventory. Do Indians even do their homework by assessing how many assets we have?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

terranMarine said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/conv...terests-vis-a-vis-china.542341/#post-10219337
> 
> @randomradio so you continue to believe in 2027 Indian Navy is only half of PLAN and by 2037-2047 on par ?
> China is currently building *19 destroyers* (frigates not included).



Delusional some of them are. One even wrote that the PLAN will be crying in a week if it comes to the Indian Ocean, poor soul doesn't even take into account that the Indian Ocean will not have any room for Indian ships as the Chinese would have taken up every inch of space with their armada. 
Prepare for the many "oh the great alliance of Japan/USA/Australia and India" posts, that's the rage now a days....They need friends for a fight with you chaps, friends that have their back, but way back......

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sinait

waz said:


> ....They need friends for a fight with you chaps,
> *friends that have their back*, *but way back*......



Good one!
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, scrambling for resources? Do you know what is the most important of all these resources... it is water. And the Tibetan plateau is the water tower of Asia.
> 
> Of this "alliance" you are speaking of, not a single one has even officially declared China to be an enemy. We have seen how much resistance China has faced, when India retreated from Donglang or from the massive buildup of islands and military bases in the SCS.
> 
> Remind me again, did even a single nation on Earth officially take India's side during the Donglang standoff? Even one? In politics, words are cheap, yet India didn't even get the support of a few words.



Indians are easy to fool by mere speech or some titled ascribed. That's perhaps why they are so adamantly attached to being the world's largest democracy but ignore the corresponding fact that they are also one of the world's most dysfunctional governments.

They take words at face value. That may work between relatives and friends, but, between countries, they have little weight. If words and shows had any effect, we would not be on the brink of a nuclear catastrophe in about 6 years after Hillary and Medvedev pushed the reset button.



Cybernetics said:


> The reality is that China's military is underfunded and underdeveloped for a country of its economic capacity and industrial capability. The Chinese military has some catching up to do in order to correct the demilitarisation policies of the 80s and 90s. If you think China is a version of "The Third Reich" with a military budget of 1.3% GDP then what will China be with a 2% NATO recommended ($250 billion equivalent), 2.5% like India ($325 billion equivalent), 3.5% like USA ($455 billion equivalent), or 5% like Russia ($650 billion equivalent), maybe learn from Israel by spending 5.8% ($750 billion equivalent and surpass the USA's military spending)?
> 
> Since you are equating contemporary China with the Third Reich then lets look at the relative spending on military. Nazi Germany’s military expenditure as a percentage of GDP leading up to WW2:
> 1935: 8% ($1 trillion equivalent for China)
> 1936: 13% ($1.7 trillion)
> 1937: 13% ($1.7 trillion)
> 1938: 17% ($2.2 trillion)
> 1939: 23% ($3 trillion)
> https://www.historylearningsite.co.uk/nazi-germany/nazi-germany-military-expenditure/
> China is far from gearing up for war, you are one magnitude off. It isn't even spending at the relative levels of most nations, especially ones with certain geopolitical aims.
> 
> Foreign relations is not built upon comfort levels, it is built upon tangible interests. China is doing relatively well in this field.



Excellent. Empirical evidence is the realm some hate to compete. Again, Indians are attached to adjectives without backing them with ground/historical facts.

If 1.3% GDP makes China Third Reich, What does 2.5% GDP of military spending make India? Alien Third Reich?

It is so easy to refute Indians that it becomes almost not fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## randomradio

terranMarine said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/conv...terests-vis-a-vis-china.542341/#post-10219337
> 
> @randomradio so you continue to believe in 2027 Indian Navy is only half of PLAN and by 2037-2047 on par ?
> China is currently building *19 destroyers* (frigates not included).



India is currently building 4 destroyers and 7 destroyer equivalent ships. That's 11 to your 19.

India is in a similar position where we will soon expand production of new ships. We are buying some from Russia also.


----------



## GS Zhou

I don't know what is exactly*"destroyer equivalent" *. But China's 054A class frigates, with 32-cell VLS, 2x4 anti-ship or cruise missiles launchers, one ASW Helicopter, one 76mm main gun, 2 CIWS guns (type 1130). this is seen as "destroyer equivalent" to many countries. For the Type054A ships, China has built *close to 30 units during the past 10years;* and the production of the upgraded variant Type 054B has been started. 

BTW, when the Chinese posters mentioned "19 destroyers", they refer to Type052D and Type 055 only.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## randomradio

GS Zhou said:


> I don't know what is exactly*"destroyer equivalent" *. But China's 054A class frigates, with 32-cell VLS, 2x4 anti-ship or cruise missiles launchers, one ASW Helicopter, one 76mm main gun, 2 CIWS guns (type 1130). this is seen as "destroyer equivalent" to many countries. For the Type054A ships, China has built *close to 30 units during the past 10years;* and the production of the upgraded variant Type 054B has been started.
> 
> BTW, when the Chinese posters mentioned "19 destroyers", they refer to Type052D and Type 055 only.



Our Shivalik class and the new P-17A class are almost 7000 ton ships and have the same firepower as a destroyer. It only has lesser range in comparison. We call it a frigate for bureaucratic purposes.

We don't have a Type 55 equivalent yet, but it's coming after the 4 new destroyers have progressed in their construction.


----------



## Beast

randomradio said:


> Our Shivalik class and the new P-17A class are almost 7000 ton ships and have the same firepower as a destroyer. It only has lesser range in comparison. We call it a frigate for bureaucratic purposes.
> 
> We don't have a Type 55 equivalent yet, but it's coming after the 4 new destroyers have progressed in their construction.



Your Type 55 equivalent is not even on paper yet. I doubt it will even commission in 10 years time from now. First 055 cruiser will commission soon.

As for Indian current destroyer. They do not have universal VLS silo to handle modern naval warfare. One Silo slot can only handle one type of missile. This is very primitive and outdated.
While the one onboard Chinese 052D and 055 silot slot can handle 5-6 type of missiles from ASM, ABM, LACM, LRADM, SRADM.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Kai Liu

GS Zhou said:


> I don't know what is exactly*"destroyer equivalent" *. But China's 054A class frigates, with 32-cell VLS, 2x4 anti-ship or cruise missiles launchers, one ASW Helicopter, one 76mm main gun, 2 CIWS guns (type 1130). this is seen as "destroyer equivalent" to many countries. For the Type054A ships, China has built *close to 30 units during the past 10years;* and the production of the upgraded variant Type 054B has been started.
> 
> BTW, when the Chinese posters mentioned "19 destroyers", they refer to Type052D and Type 055 only.


I think he means this which shows 3 destroyers and 1 frigate under construction, and another 1 destroyer and 6 frigates *planned*, the total is 11:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_of_the_Indian_Navy






Probably we don't have to argue too much. Because as I always believe, in terms of naval build-up, or military build-up in general, to be sustainable, money matters. We are expecting 6 aircraft carriers in the next 10 years, to better match our economic strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

terranMarine said:


> I don't know about matching PLAN by Indian Navy but when i see their warship capsizing, instant face palm
> To make such a bold statement of rapidly catching up to PLAN, Indian Navy has to build xx times as much as warships as China is to match our inventory. Do Indians even do their homework by assessing how many assets we have?


No need. Vedic math and magic will solve all their problem. Let's not forget population dividend. When China grows old, India will have many young people who can fight a war against an aging China....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

Beast said:


> Your Type 55 equivalent is not even on paper yet. I doubt it will even commission in 10 years time from now. First 055 cruiser will commission soon.



What makes you think there isn't a plan for it? Even the IN has said they are working on bigger ships.



> As for Indian current destroyer. They do not have universal VLS silo to handle modern naval warfare. One Silo slot can only handle one type of missile. This is very primitive and outdated.
> While the one onboard Chinese 052D and 055 silot slot can handle 5-6 type of missiles from ASM, ABM, LACM, LRADM, SRADM.



Irrelevant. You should be talking about firepower instead. The only advantage Chinese ships have over Indian ships today is a dedicated LACM, we have to rely on Brahmos to do both. Once we get the Nirbhay operational, then we would have caught up in that department.


----------



## Beast

randomradio said:


> What makes you think there isn't a plan for it? Even the IN has said they are working on bigger ships.


I am not questioning whether you have a plan or not but when will it be operation and join the forces? in ten years time from now? Dreaming...




randomradio said:


> Irrelevant. You should be talking about firepower instead. The only advantage Chinese ships have over Indian ships today is a dedicated LACM, we have to rely on Brahmos to do both. Once we get the Nirbhay operational, then we would have caught up in that department.



Definitely relevant. You can configure your ship accordingly to the mission requirement by equipped with more LACM or more LRADM while India Navy ship do not have such luxury. If you are struck with 36 dedicated Silo and that's it. Just imagine if your MBT gun can only fire armour piercing sabot instead of ATGM or explosive rounds. Your MBT will turn into only anti armour role and nothing. This is not acceptable in modern warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## randomradio

Kai Liu said:


> I think he means this which shows 3 destroyers and 1 frigate under construction, and another 1 destroyer and 6 frigates *planned*, the total is 11:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_of_the_Indian_Navy
> View attachment 460478



Yep.

As for the actual "frigate" requirements. We are getting 10 frigates from Russia and are building dedicated 3400T ASW corvettes.



> Probably we don't have to argue too much. Because as I always believe, in terms of naval build-up, or military build-up in general, to be sustainable, money matters. We are expecting 6 aircraft carriers in the next 10 years, to better match our economic strength.



Some Chinese members have made it a competition between India and China.

They fail to understand that the Chinese have to first cater for the presence of the US and Japanese before talking about India. India has unlimited control over the IOR because of that advantage.

They should be comparing IN with whatever ships PLAN can save for India after countering the other countries in the Pacific.



Beast said:


> I am not questioning whether you have a plan or not but when will it be operation and join the forces? in ten years time from now? Dreaming...



Why so? A cruiser is just slightly bigger than what we are already building right now. The Type 055 is about 10m longer and 2m wider than the P-15B. And we have the capacity to build such ships.

It takes only 2 years to build a P-15B and launch it. So a cruiser should take the same amount of time.



> Definitely relevant. You can configure your ship accordingly to the mission requirement by equipped with more LACM or more LRADM while India Navy ship do not have such luxury. If you are struck with 36 dedicated Silo and that's it. Just imagine if your MBT gun can only fire armour piercing sabot instead of ATGM or explosive rounds. Your MBT will turn into only anti armour role and nothing. This is not acceptable in modern warfare.



It's irrelevant because our ships do everything you are claiming. Plus, our ships can be upgraded to carry more firepower, yours can't. We have dedicated silos for each mission.

You are giving too much importance to something that is not relevant to India.


----------



## Kai Liu

randomradio said:


> Yep.
> Some Chinese members have made it a competition between India and China.
> 
> They fail to understand that the Chinese have to first cater for the presence of the US and Japanese before talking about India. India has unlimited control over the IOR because of that advantage.
> 
> They should be comparing IN with whatever ships PLAN can save for India after countering the other countries in the Pacific.


Partially agree. If the competition is between China and India, we definitely do not need so many ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sinait

randomradio said:


> Some Chinese members have made it a competition between India and China.
> 
> They fail to understand that the Chinese have to first cater for the presence of the US and Japanese before talking about India. India has unlimited control over the IOR because of that advantage.
> 
> They should be comparing IN with whatever ships PLAN can save for India after countering the other countries in the Pacific.





Kai Liu said:


> Partially agree. If the competition is between China and India, we definitely do not need so many ships.


Indian warships capsized on their own.
Indian submarines blow up in their ports.
Fully agree China don't need much ships to deter self destruct Indian Navy.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Type 927 ocean surveillance ship #2 launched at WCS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

Kai Liu said:


> Partially agree. If the competition is between China and India, we definitely do not need so many ships.



Rather it is India that will have more ships.


----------



## sinait

randomradio said:


> Rather it is India that will have more ships.


Of course India need more ships.
To replace capsized warships in dry dock.
To replace exploding submarines in port.
SO FUNNY. 
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Always dragging US and Japan into the discussion. So Indian Navy is able to match PLAN numbers is all due to taking into account of the other 2 Naval powers. Indian maths and logic always full of surprises. I wonder if the French and British also see it that way, matching PLAN by including those of US and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lonelyman

Jlaw said:


> No need. Vedic math and magic will solve all their problem. Let's not forget population dividend. When China grows old, India will have many young people who can fight a war against an aging China....



and their invisible hanuman army too, so scared

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

terranMarine said:


> Always dragging US and Japan into the discussion. So Indian Navy is able to match PLAN numbers is all due to taking into account of the other 2 Naval powers. Indian maths and logic always full of surprises. I wonder if the French and British also see it that way, matching PLAN by including those of US and Japan.



Naturally. All buildup is based on what the enemy can bring to the table.

As it stands today, IN have over 100 ships in the IOR, but PLAN can bring only a dozen ships into the IOR.

Even if PLAN expands to a 400 ship navy, an expeditionary mission in the IOR will be fraught with logistical issues. Even the USN cannot operate their entire navy in the IOR due to logistics. And they need ships elsewhere too.

PLAN's first objective is to counter the USN in the Pacific, not come out against the IN. Against IN, PLAN will only aim to maintain a modest presence, our buildup already exceeds such a requirement.

I suppose you can recall that during the Maldives crisis, PLAN moved a few ships around to maintain presence. But did you know that the IN already had 50+ ships in the region beforehand?

PLAN's presence in the IOR will always, always be smaller than the IN.


----------



## terranMarine

randomradio said:


> Naturally. All buildup is based on what the enemy can bring to the table.
> 
> As it stands today, IN have over 100 ships in the IOR, but PLAN can bring only a dozen ships into the IOR.
> 
> Even if PLAN expands to a 400 ship navy, an expeditionary mission in the IOR will be fraught with logistical issues. Even the USN cannot operate their entire navy in the IOR due to logistics. And they need ships elsewhere too.
> 
> PLAN's first objective is to counter the USN in the Pacific, not come out against the IN. Against IN, PLAN will only aim to maintain a modest presence, our buildup already exceeds such a requirement.
> 
> I suppose you can recall that during the Maldives crisis, PLAN moved a few ships around to maintain presence. But did you know that the IN already had 50+ ships in the region beforehand?
> 
> PLAN's presence in the IOR will always, always be smaller than the IN.



Smaller presence in IOR is something different than being on par with PLAN. Try convince others with this logic see if they agree with you or me. While your point is not false it does not mean it's on par, lets get this straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wolfhunter

GS Zhou said:


> Two most recent satellite images (taken in Feb. 2018) show that *China is now building 13 destroyers simultaneously:*
> - 7 destroyers in building at Jiangnan Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 4* Type 052D)
> - 6 destroyers in building at Dalian Shipyard (3* Type 055 + 3* Type 052D)
> 
> Jiangnan Shipyard
> View attachment 459605
> 
> 
> Dalian Shipyard
> View attachment 459606
> 
> 
> According to the estimation of SIPRI (Stockholm International Peace Research Institute), China spends about 1.9% of its GDP on defense. The spending intensity is much lower than USA (3.3%), India (2.5%) and South Korea (2.7%).



China is acting like that one Korean guy you play against in Starcraft

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

terranMarine said:


> Smaller presence in IOR is something different than being on par with PLAN. Try convince others with this logic see if they agree with you or me. While your point is not false it does not mean it's on par, lets get this straight.



"On par" is subjective.

For example, if we assume that hypothetically none of your ships have the capacity to stop the Brahmos, then all your ships will sink regardless of how many you bring to the fight.

When it comes to capability, we can only assume things. If we want to stop assuming, then only a war will answer that question and neither side is going to war anytime soon.

So the only contest we can discuss about is in the numbers involved. And when it comes to numbers, in the IOR, PLAN will never have an advantage against IN. In the Pacific, China has to contend with the US, Japan, Australia and India. 

India has far too many advantages and China has none.


----------



## terranMarine

randomradio said:


> "On par" is subjective.
> 
> For example, if we assume that hypothetically none of your ships have the capacity to stop the Brahmos, then all your ships will sink regardless of how many you bring to the fight.
> 
> When it comes to capability, we can only assume things. If we want to stop assuming, then only a war will answer that question and neither side is going to war anytime soon.
> 
> So the only contest we can discuss about is in the numbers involved. And when it comes to numbers, in the IOR, PLAN will never have an advantage against IN. In the Pacific, China has to contend with the US, Japan, Australia and India.
> 
> India has far too many advantages and China has none.



Now you switch to the topic *subjective*? Constantly thinking of new excuses is a typical Indian trait. If you want to go that way by using Brahmos and hypothetically saying PLAN is helpless against it. Why are you even mentioning that by 2037-2047 being on par with PLAN? Why not even claim right now in 2018 Indian Navy is on par with PLAN simply because India has Brahmos? 

And for the record, India is not a Pacific power, never was and never will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Wolfhunter said:


> China is acting like that one Korean guy you play against in Starcraft



Depressed? But you have the best politicians.







https://russia-insider.com/en/shocking-diplomatic-incompetence-theresa-may-and-boris-johnson/ri22802

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Butters said:


> Yet more proof that China is a version of The Third Reich in the making. Any World war fought in the future will be as a result of the Chinese scrambling to secure resources. This can be demonstrated by their actions in the SCS region. Building fake islands in order to change their EEZ. The World is overpopulated and the Chinese realise this, hence the rush to secure resources for their vast homogeneous population.
> 
> It is the Chinese way, claim to be a peaceful peoples but secretly strengthen themselves until they are convinced of victory. Chinese neighbors and opposing Nations realise that the race is on. Loose alliances are forming between the Western and Eastern Nations. An alliance which consists of technologically superior nations of the West and not so technologically advanced nations of the East against China, a country playing catch up at this time.
> 
> A more technologically advanced China will be a larger threat and ineviteably more belligerent if their current military posture is considered correlated to their strength. This is why this current loose alliance are focussing their efforts on containing China.
> 
> Will containment be enough?


No.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Dalian

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jaybird

cirr said:


> Dalian
> 
> View attachment 460826
> 
> 
> View attachment 460827
> 
> 
> View attachment 460829
> 
> 
> View attachment 460830



Can't wait to see 3-4 of the 055 destroyers doing anti piracy deployment in Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

jaybird said:


> Can't wait to see 3-4 of the 055 destroyers doing anti piracy deployment in Indian Ocean.


They need to commission it fast. Instead of making 100% combat fit. I suggest PLAN shall also change their doctrine by putting out ship into fleet fast without so strict to a fully combat warship criteria.

No matter how well trained or how many trial years u can conduct to make it fully fit. You still need to put the new ship into operation to sharpen the efficiency and proficieny. After a year or service will able to build it into 100% combat ready ship.

Putting a 70% combat fit warship into service is better than no warship in service. A warship that can go 26knots instead of 30knots is still better than no warships and 0 knots. The remaining issue can be slowly iron out as more exercise involved and crews are better train to handle and maintain it.

PLAN need to commission 4 055 in a single year as a show of force.


----------



## randomradio

terranMarine said:


> Now you switch to the topic *subjective*? Constantly thinking of new excuses is a typical Indian trait. If you want to go that way by using Brahmos and hypothetically saying PLAN is helpless against it. Why are you even mentioning that by 2037-2047 being on par with PLAN? Why not even claim right now in 2018 Indian Navy is on par with PLAN simply because India has Brahmos?
> 
> And for the record, India is not a Pacific power, never was and never will be.



Subjective = debatable. But you will say your stuff is better, I will say our stuff is better.

And sure, if you go by what I have to say, then the Brahmos gives us a huge advantage. Especially now that we are openly removing the range restriction.

But as I said, I am talking purely about numbers. IN will take as long as 2037 to 2047 to reach numbers and DWT parity with the PLAN. If it comes down to a fight today, IN has the advantage.


----------



## jaybird

randomradio said:


> Subjective = debatable. But you will say your stuff is better, I will say our stuff is better.
> 
> And sure, if you go by what I have to say, then the Brahmos gives us a huge advantage. Especially now that we are openly removing the range restriction.
> 
> But as I said, I am talking purely about numbers. IN will take as long as 2037 to 2047 to reach numbers and DWT parity with the PLAN.* If it comes down to a fight today, IN has the advantage.*



The only way you can say IN has the advantage over PLAN if it comes down to a fight today is in a scenario where a PLAN task force of 2-3 frigates and destroyers VS the whole IN in Indian ocean alone. If you talking about the whole might of PLAN Vs IN there is no match today or for the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## randomradio

jaybird said:


> The only way you can say IN has the advantage over PLAN if it comes down to a fight today is in a scenario where a PLAN task force of 2-3 frigates and destroyers VS the whole IN in Indian ocean alone. If you talking about the whole might of PLAN Vs IN there is no match today or for the foreseeable future.



PLAN cannot deploy all its assets against India. And India has no need to deploy all its assets against PLAN.


----------



## Figaro

randomradio said:


> Subjective = debatable. But you will say your stuff is better, I will say our stuff is better.
> 
> And sure, if you go by what I have to say, then the Brahmos gives us a huge advantage. Especially now that we are openly removing the range restriction.
> 
> But as I said, I am talking purely about numbers. IN will take as long as 2037 to 2047 to reach numbers and DWT parity with the PLAN. If it comes down to a fight today, IN has the advantage.


Could you list out some of the perceived “advantages” the IN possesses? Because I can’t think of any ...



randomradio said:


> PLAN cannot deploy all its assets against India. And India has no need to deploy all its assets against PLAN.


In a war with China, India will have to use basically all its naval assets if it stands a chance in the sea ... but the PLAN would only need to use a portion of their forces to deal with the IN. This is not a speculation but a fact. I’m pretty sure that Indian commanders acknowledge the inferior position against the PLAN in basically any scenario ... which helps them adopt assymetrical tactics.



Beast said:


> They need to commission it fast. Instead of making 100% combat fit. I suggest PLAN shall also change their doctrine by putting out ship into fleet fast without so strict to a fully combat warship criteria.
> 
> No matter how well trained or how many trial years u can conduct to make it fully fit. You still need to put the new ship into operation to sharpen the efficiency and proficieny. After a year or service will able to build it into 100% combat ready ship.
> 
> Putting a 70% combat fit warship into service is better than no warship in service. A warship that can go 26knots instead of 30knots is still better than no warships and 0 knots. The remaining issue can be slowly iron out as more exercise involved and crews are better train to handle and maintain it.
> 
> PLAN need to commission 4 055 in a single year as a show of force.


When you don’t have a naval industry to support such a rapid construction, why take the risk? You probably remember how one Indian warship flipped over while conducting repairs in the dock ... to attempt production/commissioning over ones capability is a recipe for disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

Figaro said:


> Could you list out some of the perceived “advantages” the IN possesses? Because I can’t think of any ...



1. The choke points. PLAN cannot move into the IOR without alerting the IN. IN always have a few ships patrolling all choke points all the time.

2. IAF/IN can reach most of the major choke points from the mainland using fighter aircraft alone.

3. PLAN's greater focus is on the other navies operating on their turf, so their presence in the IOR is negligible. Their largest presence was last year when they had 14 ships and subs around.



> In a war with China, India will have to use basically all its naval assets if it stands a chance in the sea ... but the PLAN would only need to use a portion of their forces to deal with the IN. This is not a speculation but a fact. I’m pretty sure that Indian commanders acknowledge the inferior position against the PLAN in basically any scenario ... which helps them adopt assymetrical tactics.



Due to the said advantages, PLAN's deployment in the IOR will be limited.

By 2027, IN plans to have a 200-ship navy, out of which 120 will be capital ships. By 2037, the numbers will practically be on par.


----------



## Deino

randomradio said:


> ...
> 
> By 2027, IN plans to have a 200-ship navy, out of which 120 will be capital ships. By 2037, the numbers will practically be on par.




Pardon to intervene ... but tell me any of India's latest estimations or schedules on either program concerning any ship, plane, helicopter or rocket/missile that was met?

So I beg your pardon if I'm not really expecting that by "2037, the numbers will practically be on par".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lonelyman

randomradio said:


> "On par" is subjective.
> 
> For example, if we assume that hypothetically none of your ships have the capacity to stop the Brahmos, then all your ships will sink regardless of how many you bring to the fight.
> 
> When it comes to capability, we can only assume things. If we want to stop assuming, then only a war will answer that question and neither side is going to war anytime soon.
> 
> So the only contest we can discuss about is in the numbers involved. And when it comes to numbers, in the IOR, PLAN will never have an advantage against IN. In the Pacific, China has to contend with the US, Japan, Australia and India.
> 
> India has far too many advantages and China has none.



Brahmos junk again! the stuff Russians don't use themselves



jaybird said:


> Can't wait to see 3-4 of the 055 destroyers doing anti piracy deployment in Indian Ocean.



plus 3 of out latest nuclear subs 095



Deino said:


> Pardon to intervene ... but tell me any of India's latest estimations or schedules on either program concerning any ship, plane, helicopter or rocket/missile that was met?
> 
> So I beg your pardon if I'm not really expecting that by "2037, the numbers will practically be on par".



In India's culture, you say it means you done it, there is no shame in boasting. 

Totally contrary, in Chinese culture, if you can't deliver you promised, there is no second chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

lonelyman said:


> ...
> In India's culture, you say it means you done it, there is no shame in boasting.
> ....




Very much like the Russians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Deino said:


> Pardon to intervene ... but tell me any of India's latest estimations or schedules on either program concerning any ship, plane, helicopter or rocket/missile that was met?
> 
> So I beg your pardon if I'm not really expecting that by "2037, the numbers will practically be on par".



Project related schedules are rarely met, but most 15 and 30-year plans are met. Even with delays, our ship building capabilities have kept up with demand.

Sometimes, when numbers seem like they won't be met, we will import, like we are doing with some frigates.

Our problem is money, and that problem has been reducing every day.


----------



## terranMarine

randomradio said:


> Subjective = debatable. But you will say your stuff is better, I will say our stuff is better.
> 
> And sure, if you go by what I have to say, then the Brahmos gives us a huge advantage. Especially now that we are openly removing the range restriction.
> 
> But as I said, I am talking *purely about numbers*. IN will take as long as *2037 to 2047 to reach numbers* and DWT parity with the PLAN. *If it comes down to a fight today, IN has the advantage*.



So does India have the numbers NOW or only after 2037? Because you are saying Indian Navy is already too strong for PLAN today.  If you can't see yourself contradicting yourself you surely must be blind. Better clarify what exactly do you mean with numerical advantages and please leave Japan and America out of the discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

@randonradio.............not trying to be funny, but the Indian Navy has NO chance of catching up to the Chinese Navy. I mean over the years we keep hearing these stories of how the Indians are going to build this great Navy.........but it just doesn't happen does it? To be quite honest, even though i'am a naval enthusiast, the one country who I have no interest in their warship development is the Indian Navy, as it takes them years and years and years just to build just one warship, never mind lots of them, that some Indians here think they can build.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## lonelyman

english_man said:


> @randonradio.............not trying to be funny, but the Indian Navy has NO chance of catching up to the Chinese Navy. I mean over the years we keep hearing these stories of how the Indians are going to build this great Navy.........but it just doesn't happen does it? To be quite honest, even though i'am a naval enthusiast, the one country who I have no interest in their warship development is the Indian Navy, as it takes them years and years and years just to build one warship, never mind lots of them that some Indians here think they can build.



Most of Indians live in a different fantasy world, that's why they come up with stuff like supa powa by 2012 even by their own president



randomradio said:


> Project related schedules are rarely met, but most 15 and 30-year plans are met. Even with delays, our ship building capabilities have kept up with demand.
> 
> Sometimes, when numbers seem like they won't be met, we will import, like we are doing with some frigates.
> 
> Our problem is money, and that problem has been reducing every day.



Indian's no-shame ability to stretch reality is amazing, for you 1+1 is not 2, but 11. You can't even follow through on individual projects, now you are talking bout 30 year plan like China does?

Fix your Arjunk or LCA first, then come here talking about 15 year plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## randomradio

english_man said:


> @randonradio.............not trying to be funny, but the Indian Navy has NO chance of catching up to the Chinese Navy. I mean over the years we keep hearing these stories of how the Indians are going to build this great Navy.........but it just doesn't happen does it? To be quite honest, even though i'am a naval enthusiast, the one country who I have no interest in their warship development is the Indian Navy, as it takes them years and years and years just to build one warship, never mind lots of them that some Indians here think they can build.



Our latest destroyer from the P-15B class, we laid the keel in 2015 and was launched in 2016. That's the same amount of time the Chinese take for similar ships.

https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/project-15b-guided-missile-destroyers/
_The keel laying ceremony of second destroyer in class, INS Mormugao (D 67), was held in June 2015 and the vessel was launched at MDL shipyard in Mumbai, during September 2016._

It takes Britain 6 years to build the Type 45. It should take 5 years to do the same with the first ship of the P-15B class, which is due to get commissioned this year.

The P-15A took long not due to the shipbuilder's fault, but due to the fault of the weapons contractors who were behind schedule developing the weapons for it.

The problem stems from the fact that the Chinese put proven stuff on their ships while we waited for new stuff to be developed before we could add them to our ships.

Now that we have chosen proven stuff for our new ships, the P-15B and P-17A, the building times will be normal, just one year short of what the Chinese manage.

Anyway, there is a massive funding difference between the two countries right now, so whatever India does will look small compared to what the Chinese are doing. But let's not forget that we are building 11 new destroyer class ships right now and at least as many as 10 warships above 3500T will begin construction over the next year or two.

And there is a major plan afoot to increase the number of ships we can build over the next few years.
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...-facility-investment/articleshow/50520223.cms



lonelyman said:


> Indian's no-shame ability to stretch reality is amazing, for you 1+1 is not 2, but 11.





https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...63893265565_story.html?utm_term=.f57385e3d0cd
_The Chinese ‘dragon’ and the Indian ‘elephant’ must not fight each other, but dance with each other,” *Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi *said in Beijing on Thursday. If the two countries joined hands, *he said, “one plus one will equal not only two, but also eleven,” *referring to how powerful they would be together._


----------



## english_man

randomradio said:


> Our latest destroyer from the P-15B class, we laid the keel in 2015 and was launched in 2016. That's the same amount of time the Chinese take for similar ships.
> 
> https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/project-15b-guided-missile-destroyers/
> _The keel laying ceremony of second destroyer in class, INS Mormugao (D 67), was held in June 2015 and the vessel was launched at MDL shipyard in Mumbai, during September 2016._



Ok...........but the hull building is usually the easiest and quickest part of a warship build.......now we wait to see how long it takes to outfit and put into the active fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

english_man said:


> Ok...........but the hull building is usually the easiest and quickest part of a warship build.......now we wait to see how long it takes to outfit and put into the active fleet.



The biggest threat to delays would be foreign suppliers.


----------



## english_man

randomradio said:


> The biggest threat to delays would be foreign suppliers.



Yes.........but for the Indian Navy to grow at a rapid rate, as you hope and expect, then you would need to ensure that all the equipment can be designed and built in India. This is how the Chinese Navy has managed to grow rapidly, as they have slowly weened themselves off having to rely on foreign equipment, by learning to design and build for themselves items such as gas turbine engines, and their own missile systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

english_man said:


> Yes.........but for the Indian Navy to grow at a rapid rate, as you hope and expect, then you would need to ensure that all the equipment can be designed and built in India. This is how the Chinese Navy has managed to grow rapidly, as they have slowly weened themselves off having to rely on foreign equipment, by learning to design and build for themselves items such as gas turbine engines, and their own missile systems.



The Chinese use German engines. The Type 052C uses MTU-1163 and the Type 052D uses the MTU-956. They license produce them. We use American and Ukrainian engines.

As for weapons, I think we will indigenize pretty much everything over the next 10 years.


----------



## waz

terranMarine said:


> Always dragging US and Japan into the discussion. So Indian Navy is able to match PLAN numbers is all due to taking into account of the other 2 Naval powers. Indian maths and logic always full of surprises. I wonder if the French and British also see it that way, matching PLAN by including those of US and Japan.



Yep I told you I predicted it a few days ago and sure enough it came as expected.



waz said:


> Prepare for the many "oh the great alliance of Japan/USA/Australia and India" posts, that's the rage now a days....They need friends for a fight with you chaps, friends that have their back, but way back......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## randomradio

waz said:


> Yep I told you I predicted it a few days ago and sure enough it came as expected.



Professionals talk logistics and geostrategy. Amateurs talk numbers.


----------



## Ultima Thule

randomradio said:


> Professionals talk logistics and geostrategy. Amateurs talk numbers.


And you @randomradio  *Sh!t always @randomradio *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Pro talks about Brahmos 

Basically many Naval forces are already stronger than PLAN. If we compare PLAN with lets say the French Navy, the French are already on par or stronger because Chinese Navy is already contained by Japan , USA, India , imagine all the Naval forces we have to pass through before we reach France

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

randomradio said:


> Our latest destroyer from the P-15B class, we laid the keel in 2015 and was launched in 2016. *That's the same amount of time the Chinese take for similar ships.*
> 
> _The keel laying ceremony of second destroyer in class, INS Mormugao (D 67), was held in June 2015 and the vessel was launched at MDL shipyard in Mumbai, during September 2016._



I am sorry, but China and India have very different standard as far as the term "*Launch*" is concerned. You are comparing apply and orange.

This is how it looked when your latest P-15B launched:







And this is how Chinese ship looked at launched:

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Makarena

randomradio said:


> Professionals talk logistics and geostrategy. Amateurs talk numbers.



and India is NATO




No Action, Talk Only

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Dungeness said:


> I am sorry, but China and India have very different standard as far as the term "*Launch*" is concerned. You are comparing apply and orange.
> 
> This is how it looked when your latest P-15B launched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how Chinese ship looked at launched:


If that guy has a shred of self-awareness and shame, he'll vanish like a fart in the wind. But he's an Indian, so...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## terranMarine

ZeEa5KPul said:


> If that guy has a shred of self-awareness and shame, he'll vanish like a fart in the wind. But he's an Indian, so...


Those words do not exist in the Indian dictionary

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lonelyman

Dungeness said:


> I am sorry, but China and India have very different standard as far as the term "*Launch*" is concerned. You are comparing apply and orange.
> 
> This is how it looked when your latest P-15B launched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how Chinese ship looked at launched:



Their nuclear sub and aircraft carrier launched multiple times - each time adding a component 

Like their sub without a nuclear reactor, and they call it launched

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

A third ship of the same class is around the corner. 

*China launches another acoustic surveillance ship

Andrew Tate, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

21 March 2018

Another large acoustic surveillance ship has been launched for China’s People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN), photographs posted on 20 March in online forums show.

Built at the Wuchang Shuangliu shipyard in Wuhan, the 90 m long ship is the second of a class that has been referred to as Type 927, although no official confirmation of the designation has emerged. The first ship of the class was built at China’s Huangpu shipyard in Guangzhou and launched around June 2017.





A second large acoustic surveillance ship has been launched for the Chinese navy, photographs posted on 20 March on online forums show. (Via haohanfw.com)

The vessels, which have a beam of 30 m, have a small waterplane area, twin hull (SWATH) design that is similar in appearance and size to that of US Navy ocean surveillance ship USNS _Impeccable_ (T-AGOS 23). _Impeccable_ displaces around 5,500 tonnes, suggesting that the new PLAN ships will have a similar displacement.

Wuchang Shuangliu is the same shipyard that in 2016 built _Rui Li 10_ : a SWATH vessel of similar size that appears to be operated as an acoustic research vessel by the Hangzhou Applied Acoustics Research Institute, which is closely associated with the National Defence Key Laboratory for sonar technology.

Photographs of this ship prior to launch show apertures in the structure between the catamaran hulls that would permit acoustic hydrosounders and hydrophones to be lowered beneath the ship. No photographs showing such detail of the Type 927 have appeared but similar arrangements are likely.

_Rui Li 10_ is also reported to be equipped with an integrated electric propulsion system, with power generated using diesel engines driving electrical generators that feed electric propulsion motors. Such a design would help to minimise the ship’s self-noise, which, if unsuppressed, would not only inhibit the detection of very quiet submarines but also provide an acoustic signature indicating the surveillance ship’s presence to any submarines being hunted.

To read the full article, Client Login
(319 of 554 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

Dungeness said:


> I am sorry, but China and India have very different standard as far as the term "*Launch*" is concerned. You are comparing apply and orange.
> 
> This is how it looked when your latest P-15B launched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how Chinese ship looked at launched:


Face palm,nailed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kai Liu

Dungeness said:


> I am sorry, but China and India have very different standard as far as the term "*Launch*" is concerned. You are comparing apply and orange.
> 
> This is how it looked when your latest P-15B launched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how Chinese ship looked at launched:


This is what always puzzled me: It takes 6~8 years for them to get a ship commissioned after launching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## english_man

Kai Liu said:


> This is what always puzzled me: It takes 6~8 years for them to get a ship commissioned after launching.



I couldn't believe that picture of the Indian warship launching...........like where is the rest of the ship, like the superstructure?. The Indians sure have a very different approach to ship building compared to other nations. Surely its easier to fit the superstructure, while the vessel is in a construction hall, or in a dry dock, and not out at sea?
Anyway, this vessel won't be finished for years, will it?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Figaro

randomradio said:


> The Chinese use German engines. The Type 052C uses MTU-1163 and the Type 052D uses the MTU-956. They license produce them. We use American and Ukrainian engines.
> 
> As for weapons, I think we will indigenize pretty much everything over the next 10 years.


Those are Diesel engines, not gas turbine engines. China has builds them under license; there’s no need to build indigenous one. What he is referring to is the QC-280, which is a indigenous Chinese gas turbine. As for the “indigenize” argument, I recall that Indians made the same argument back in the mid 2000’s ... all I can say is good luck 



Dungeness said:


> I am sorry, but China and India have very different standard as far as the term "*Launch*" is concerned. You are comparing apply and orange.
> 
> This is how it looked when your latest P-15B launched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how Chinese ship looked at launched:


If I recollect, their aircraft carrier had a similar kind of launch for propaganda purposes ... even now, it will take at least 2023 (realistically) to commission. And the funny thing is how many fanboys are talking about an Indian nuclear CATOBAR carriers ... talk about a wet dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

*Anyway guys ... can we stay on topic please?

A long PLAN vs IN goes too much into political issues.*

Deino


----------



## ChineseLuver

Why do the yindees still talk that useless bramouse missile after so many years?? As if it's the only missile in the world. It's easily intercepted and even the Russians doesn't inducts it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

ChineseLuver said:


> View attachment 461017
> Why do the yindees still talk that useless bramouse missile after so many years?? As if it's the only missile in the world. It's easily intercepted and even the Russians doesn't inducts it.



Thing is the Brahmos missile would be facing some very stiff Chinese anti-missile defences like the new 11-barelled gatling gun CIWS, which is very highly rated, apparently!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

Dungeness said:


> I am sorry, but China and India have very different standard as far as the term "*Launch*" is concerned. You are comparing apply and orange.
> 
> This is how it looked when your latest P-15B launched:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how Chinese ship looked at launched:



Connecting the superstructure with the hull doesn't take long.


----------



## Deino

randomradio said:


> Connecting the superstructure with the hull doesn't take long.



... but the systems will take long and if you look closely at your own indigenous aircraft carrier, which was "in the water" long before the Chinese Type 002; I'm not eagerly over-optimistic that this will happen soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## randomradio

Deino said:


> ... but the systems will take long and if you look closely at your own indigenous aircraft carrier, which was "in the water" long before the Chinese Type 002; I'm not eagerly over-optimistic that this will happen soon.



The fault is due to foreign suppliers. Our aircraft carrier is awaiting the Aviation Facilities Complex from Russia. And our current destroyer is awaiting the supply of engines from Ukraine.

If we need to indigenize production, we need to order more ships, which we cannot due to being poor ourselves. You should be looking at what the Chinese have been doing at our level. And even then, they were richer than us.



Figaro said:


> Those are Diesel engines, not gas turbine engines. China has builds them under license; there’s no need to build indigenous one. What he is referring to is the QC-280, which is a indigenous Chinese gas turbine. As for the “indigenize” argument, I recall that Indians made the same argument back in the mid 2000’s ... all I can say is good luck



I missed mentioning the gas turbine.

The QC-280 is a Ukranian engine. It's being license produced in China.


----------



## Deino

randomradio said:


> The fault is due to foreign suppliers. Our aircraft carrier is awaiting the Aviation Facilities Complex from Russia. And our current destroyer is awaiting the supply of engines from Ukraine.
> ...



But then pardon ... to have high aims like a super-power but to blame the others. Isn't that a bit lame?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## nang2

randomradio said:


> The fault is due to foreign suppliers. Our aircraft carrier is awaiting the Aviation Facilities Complex from Russia. And our current destroyer is awaiting the supply of engines from Ukraine.
> 
> If we need to indigenize production, we need to order more ships, which we cannot due to being poor ourselves. You should be looking at what the Chinese have been doing at our level. And even then, they were richer than us.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed mentioning the gas turbine.
> 
> The QC-280 is a Ukranian engine. It's being license produced in China.


The one license produced in China is called UGT-25000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Deino said:


> But then pardon ... to have high aims like a super-power but to blame the others. Isn't that a bit lame?



Nope. You have to see what the Chinese were doing when they were our equivalent today.

India has a $2.5T GDP. A China-equivalent back in the early 2000s would be 2004. Meaning, India is the equivalent of what China was back in 2004 considering inflation.

And in 2004, their most advanced destroyer was the old Type 052B of which they had only two. In comparison, as an economy of similar stature, we are doing much better than they did and we are operating many more ships of superior types.

All the stuff you are comparing with India are stuff that the Chinese built up after they were a $10T economy. Their economy allowed them to build more ships of the same type, hence they could sign agreements that allowed them to license produce and ensure little delays.

As time goes, it won't take long for India to replicate the same success as China's. Growth is exponential after all.

As I said earlier, whatever India is doing today is bigger than what the Chinese did in their own time with the same kind of finances. It's just that China is so big now that whatever India does will feel small in comparison.

Simply based on timeline and finances, you should be comparing the P-15B and P-17A to the Type 052Cs. As for Type 052Ds, you should be comparing that to whatever the IN will decide to make after the P-15Bs are delivered, because that's when India will have the China-equivalent defence budget necessary to place large orders.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Deino

randomradio said:


> Nope. You have to see what the Chinese were doing when they were our equivalent today.
> 
> India has a $2.5T GDP. A China-equivalent back in the early 2000s would be 2004. Meaning, India is the equivalent of what China was back in 2004 considering inflation.
> 
> And in 2004, their most advanced destroyer was the old Type 052B of which they had only two. In comparison, as an economy of similar stature, we are doing much better than they did and we are operating many more ships of superior types.
> 
> All the stuff you are comparing with India are stuff that the Chinese built up after they were a $10T economy. Their economy allowed them to build more ships of the same type, hence they could sign agreements that allowed them to license produce and ensure little delays.
> 
> As time goes, it won't take long for India to replicate the same success as China's. Growth is exponential after all.
> 
> As I said earlier, whatever India is doing today is bigger than what the Chinese did in their own time with the same kind of finances. It's just that China is so big now that whatever India does will feel small in comparison.
> 
> Simply based on timeline and finances, you should be comparing the P-15B and P-17A to the Type 052Cs. As for Type 052Ds, you should be comparing that to whatever the IN will decide to make after the P-15Bs are delivered, because that's when India will have the China-equivalent defence budget necessary to place large orders.




Thanks a lot for that open word since for the first time it is an open confession that China is way, way ahead and India indeed only broadly comparable to China in 2004.

I do not want to rate this nor to make fun of it but if you read what some Indians in certain forums and politicians as well tell the world it's unbelievable. One wonders how they think anyone would take them seriously.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

* Chinese South China Sea Fleet 039 submarine *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

Deino said:


> Thanks a lot for that open word since for the first time it is an open confession that China is way, way ahead and India indeed only broadly comparable to China in 2004.
> 
> I do not want to rate this nor to make fun of it but if you read what some Indians in certain forums and politicians as well tell the world it's unbelievable. One wonders how they think anyone would take them seriously.
> 
> Deino



Economy-wise, India is equivalent to a 2004 China. But technology-wise, India is more or less on par with China.

Nobody denies that China is ahead. Even my posts here, I have always said PLAN has bigger problems than the IN and that's where most of the Chinese focus will go towards, which reduces the pressure on the IN due to the said India-specific advantages. Nothing about India being ahead.

The fact is China is slowing down and India will catch up. And I gave that date as 2037-2047.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

randomradio said:


> Economy-wise, India is equivalent to a 2004 China. But technology-wise, India is more or less on par with China.
> 
> Nobody denies that China is ahead. Even my posts here, I have always said PLAN has bigger problems than the IN and that's where most of the Chinese focus will go towards, which reduces the pressure on the IN due to the said India-specific advantages. Nothing about India being ahead.
> 
> The fact is China is slowing down and India will catch up. And I gave that date as 2037-2047.


I admire your enthusiasm. But other than making yourself feel better, your prediction is meaningless. Maybe that is really what it is for.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## randomradio

nang2 said:


> I admire your enthusiasm. But other than making yourself feel better, your prediction is meaningless. Maybe that is really what it is for.



How is it meaningless? India is headed towards high growth while China is going to settle down to low growth. Your own leaders have said growth is going to slow down. So it's obvious India will catch up, you only need basic math and common sense to know that.

You are simply in denial.


----------



## Figaro

randomradio said:


> The fault is due to foreign suppliers. Our aircraft carrier is awaiting the Aviation Facilities Complex from Russia. And our current destroyer is awaiting the supply of engines from Ukraine.
> 
> If we need to indigenize production, we need to order more ships, which we cannot due to being poor ourselves. You should be looking at what the Chinese have been doing at our level. And even then, they were richer than us.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed mentioning the gas turbine.
> 
> The QC-280 is a Ukranian engine. It's being license produced in China.


The QC280 is not a Ukranian engine! Please get your facts straight. It was based on a Ukranian engine but with large improvements such as highly improved fuel efficiency. No where is the QC-280 built under license ...



randomradio said:


> It is you lot who brought India into the discussion, genius.


It was you I recall who said that the Indian navy had the advantage over the PLAN ... knowing that it would probably trigger a flame war ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

randomradio said:


> *Economy-wise, India is equivalent to a 2004 China. But technology-wise, India is more or less on par with China.*
> 
> Nobody denies that China is ahead. Even my posts here, I have always said PLAN has bigger problems than the IN and that's where most of the Chinese focus will go towards, which reduces the pressure on the IN due to the said India-specific advantages. Nothing about India being ahead.
> 
> The fact is China is slowing down and India will catch up. And I gave that date as 2037-2047.



Just because India has a 2 trillion economy today, doesn't make you an "equivalent" to China of 2004; and saying something like "*Technology-wise, India is more or less on par with China*", is even more absurd. There is literally nothing in technology-Science front that India can claim it is on par with China today, except for MoM and 104 that every other Indian member love to quote hundreds of times to prove it is an "space superpower". 

To be honest, HDI wise, India is more or less on par with China in 70's, and society wise, 50's. Your statement shows both ignorance and arrogance that are common among many Indian members, IMO that is actually one of main reasons that India as a whole is in such a sorry state of affair today.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Globenim

Dungeness said:


> MoM and 104


Everything thats relevant about those to the "technology front" isn't "indigenously" developed by India at all, much not even claimed to, outside of nationalistic Indian forum warrior posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## randomradio

Figaro said:


> The QC280 is not a Ukranian engine! Please get your facts straight. It was based on a Ukranian engine but with large improvements such as highly improved fuel efficiency. No where is the QC-280 built under license ...



All the Type 052Ds are equipped with Ukranian engines. You will have to check it yourself.



> It was you I recall who said that the Indian navy had the advantage over the PLAN ... knowing that it would probably trigger a flame war ...





Look back to the previous pages.

Anyway, I still stand by what I say. India's advantage in the IOR is overwhelming. PLAN can do nothing to dispute it.



Dungeness said:


> Just because India has a 2 trillion economy today, doesn't make you an "equivalent" to China of 2004; and saying something like "*Technology-wise, India is more or less on par with China*", is even more absurd. There is literally nothing in technology-Science front that India can claim it is on par with China today, except for MoM and 104 that every other Indian member love to quote hundreds of times to prove it is an "space superpower".
> 
> To be honest, HDI wise, India is more or less on par with China in 70's, and society wise, 50's. Your statement shows both ignorance and arrogance that are common among many Indian members, IMO that is actually one of main reasons that India as a whole is in such a sorry state of affair today.



HDI and society are the same, genius.

All that money and China's HDI is only better by 0.1. By the time we achieve a $12T economy, we will surpass your HDI figure as well as completely eradicate poverty.

In 2004, China had the same HDI as India does today.


----------



## Figaro

randomradio said:


> All the Type 052Ds are equipped with Ukranian engines. You will have to check it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look back to the previous pages.
> 
> Anyway, I still stand by what I say. India's advantage in the IOR is overwhelming. PLAN can do nothing to dispute it.
> 
> 
> 
> HDI and society are the same, genius.
> 
> All that money and China's HDI is only better by 0.1. By the time we achieve a $12T economy, we will surpass your HDI figure as well as completely eradicate poverty.
> 
> In 2004, China had the same HDI as India does today.


Which 052Ds are equipped with Ukrainian engines??? Please tell me ... if you cant, then don’t make ignorant comments. Otherwise, no ones gonna take you seriously! At this point, a simple Wikipedia check would even be helpful ... 



randomradio said:


> that money and China's HDI is only better by 0.1. By the time we achieve a $12T economy, we will surpass your HDI figure as well as completely eradicate poverty.
> 
> In 2004, China had the same HDI as India does today.


Is this a joke? India completely eradicating poverty? Over 50% of Indians still openly defacate, and you’re talking about catching up to China’s HDI? I don’t think China can even realistically “completely eradicate poverty” ... let alone India. If anything, India’s ballooning population will only make things worse. And I’m not sure “only behind by 0.1” is the correct phrase here; that is a huge gap. Please don’t make superficial references without actually delving deeper. A 0.1 difference separates ranked 107 Moldova with rank 50 Romania. India should first prioritize delivering basic santitation to its citizens and curtailing malnourishment before all this “supa powa” talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## terranMarine

As i have said earlier on, many Indians are living in a different dimension in this space continuum. Always claiming India is only 12-15 years behind China, no surprise China 2004 = India 2018 argument is used here. China had many years double digit growth, not seeing that in India. China was already the world factory dating back the 90s, not seeing any industrialization in India despite all those pollution. China 2018 still have poverty and that's not gonna change, but our goal is to eradicate extreme poverty in few years time. After that there's still a long road to fight poverty. So when an Indian here brag about completely eradicating poverty, you cannot get more delusional than that. Being one of the worst places with constant rape news spreading across the globe and the mass breeding program, the number of people open defecating is so high you can't see the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 星海军事

randomradio said:


> The QC-280 is a Ukranian engine. It's being license produced in China.





nang2 said:


> The one license produced in China is called UGT-25000.





Figaro said:


> The QC280 is not a Ukranian engine! Please get your facts straight. It was based on a Ukranian engine but with large improvements such as highly improved fuel efficiency. No where is the QC-280 built under license ...



The turbines used in destroyers were developed by 703 Research Institute of CSIC, manufactured by HTC and XAEC and was referred to as GT25000 or CGT25. UGT25000 on the the first two ships of 052C was replaced by GT25000 with improved performance.



星海军事 said:


> No, it has not.



I have been overconfident. This might be bad news to some of you -- an instruction has been given to stop report on commission events.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

The development of the nuclear power plants of Type 004 aircraft carrier, which is being designed with integrated electric propulsion, is proceeding according to plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

cirr said:


> The development of the nuclear power plants of Type 004 aircraft carrier, which is being designed with integrated electric propulsion, is proceeding according to plan.


----------



## cirr

terranMarine said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

China Coast Guard ships in East Sea exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*



*​*
China to conduct military training in South China Sea*
CGTN
2018-03-23 15:12 GMT+8




The Chinese navy will conduct training exercises in the South China Sea in the next few days with the aim of improving combat abilities. According to the People's Liberation Army Navy, this is a routine drill and no countries are being targeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



Translation?


----------



## 帅的一匹

Akasa said:


> Translation?


It's about the nuclear powerplant of new carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Akasa said:


> Translation?




It marks the first public acknowledgment of "*Nuclear Propulsion Research Lab*" inside of CSIC's 701 Institute. The news itself is irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeHAC

randomradio said:


> All the Type 052Ds are equipped with Ukranian engines. You will have to check it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look back to the previous pages.
> 
> Anyway, I still stand by what I say. India's advantage in the IOR is overwhelming. PLAN can do nothing to dispute it.
> 
> 
> 
> HDI and society are the same, genius.
> 
> All that money and China's HDI is only better by 0.1. By the time we achieve a $12T economy, we will surpass your HDI figure as well as completely eradicate poverty.
> 
> In 2004, China had the same HDI as India does today.



China GDP 2005 by USD：2.2 trillion HDI of the year：0.677
India GDP 2015 by USD：2.1 trillion HDI of the year：0.624

Get rekt dumbass Indiot

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... I already requested to stop with all insults ... leave out this nasty India-vs-China Navy discussion and stay on topic.*

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

Figaro said:


> Which 052Ds are equipped with Ukrainian engines??? Please tell me ... if you cant, then don’t make ignorant comments. Otherwise, no ones gonna take you seriously! At this point, a simple Wikipedia check would even be helpful ...



http://www.deagel.com/Propulsion-Systems/QC280_a002973001.aspx
_The Chinese QC280 is a high performance gas turbine developed and assembled by the China Shipbuilding Industry. The QC280 relates to the Ukranian GT-25000 gas turbine technology delivered to China in 1993 but with key components manufactured in Ukraine. In the early 2000s, China was able to get all the technology of the GT-25000 allowing it to manufacture all its components locally thus receiving the designation of UGT-25000. In the early 2010s, after solving a series of defects and shortfalls China re-designated this gas turbine as the QC-280. As of 2014 the QC280 is in production and is expected to be provided to large displacement ships such as the 12,000-ton class Type 055 destroyer and the new conventionally-powered Type 011 aircraft carrier._

It's just a license built Ukranian engine.


----------



## Deino

To admit, due to the fact that "deagel" also list a J-23 and J-25 tells a lot about this site's reliability and credibility. 

http://www.deagel.com/Combat-Aircraft/J-23_a002930001.aspx
http://www.deagel.com/Combat-Aircraft/J-25_a002931001.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PRC2025

randomradio said:


> Nope. You have to see what the Chinese were doing when they were our equivalent today.
> 
> India has a $2.5T GDP. A China-equivalent back in the early 2000s would be 2004. Meaning, India is the equivalent of what China was back in 2004 considering inflation.
> 
> And in 2004, their most advanced destroyer was the old Type 052B of which they had only two. In comparison, as an economy of similar stature, we are doing much better than they did and we are operating many more ships of superior types.
> 
> All the stuff you are comparing with India are stuff that the Chinese built up after they were a $10T economy. Their economy allowed them to build more ships of the same type, hence they could sign agreements that allowed them to license produce and ensure little delays.
> 
> As time goes, it won't take long for India to replicate the same success as China's. Growth is exponential after all.
> 
> As I said earlier, whatever India is doing today is bigger than what the Chinese did in their own time with the same kind of finances. It's just that China is so big now that whatever India does will feel small in comparison.
> 
> Simply based on timeline and finances, you should be comparing the P-15B and P-17A to the Type 052Cs. As for Type 052Ds, you should be comparing that to whatever the IN will decide to make after the P-15Bs are delivered, because that's when India will have the China-equivalent defence budget necessary to place large orders.



AAhhahahaga, that's funny - I like Extreme Hindutva HinduuZ humor 

Ok, so back to reality. India is way behind China in every possible way. You know why you're behind? Because you are good at barking that you're the best, while the Chinese knows their strenght and weakness and work systematically to overcome them. That is a massive, cultural difference which no "Indian Growth" is going to save you from.
By the way, India is a fragmented country with a lot of different religious and ethnic groups, facing a massive and problematic increase in population. In other words - you're not growing by QUALITY - India is growing because of QUANTITY, because you're "producing" more and more of what I call "3,000-USD-per-year" citizens. 

You're never going to be close to China. Not in 2030, not in 2040 and not in 2050.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...ojected_GDP_(nominal)#Long_term_GDP_estimates

China is in 2050 almost as big as the U.S. and India combined. 50.000 billion USD vs 62.000 billion USD. Pakistan is going to be at 2.900 billion USD - and these are nominal numbers. In PPP, the picture gets even more ridiculous, lol. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...d_projected_GDP_(PPP)#Long_term_GDP_estimates

In 2050: China 121.392 billion USD + Pakistan 4.700 billion USD. And these numbers are without Hong-Kong, which would add another 1.600 billion USD PPP for China in 2050. Then, there's Macao with another 250 billion USD PPP in 2050 which can be added too.

vs India 67.465 billion USD 

vs the U.S. 51.461 billion USD

Stop making me laugh, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

Deino said:


> To admit, due to the fact that "deagel" also list a J-23 and J-25 tells a lot about this site's reliability and credibility.
> 
> http://www.deagel.com/Combat-Aircraft/J-23_a002930001.aspx
> http://www.deagel.com/Combat-Aircraft/J-25_a002931001.aspx



https://www.afcea.org/content/?q=china-destroyer-consolidates-innovations-other-ship-advances
_The combined diesel and generator (CODAG) propulsion on the 052D is the QC-280 Chinese copy of Ukraine Zorya-Mashproekt UGT 15000, also designated DN/80 gas turbine propulsion. Xian Aero Engine (XAE) manufactured the QC-280 under license from Ukraine in 1990 when eight were imported as the QD-80 for two Luhu ships. The XAE-built prototype with 28 megawatts of power was installed on the 052B Wuhan hull 169 in 2009, which made a Somali TG9 deployment in 2011. CNET 5 with DDG 168 left Hainan for the Gulf of Aden from March to July 2010, but it was not believed to have been modernized with the QC-280. The 052D reportedly has two diesel engines each providing six megawatts of power. All 052B/C Luyang DDGs and the 052D have license-produced MTU 20V 956TB92 diesel engines by Shaanxi Diesel Work rated at 4.9 megawatts of power._


----------



## Figaro

randomradio said:


> https://www.afcea.org/content/?q=china-destroyer-consolidates-innovations-other-ship-advances
> _The combined diesel and generator (CODAG) propulsion on the 052D is the QC-280 Chinese copy of Ukraine Zorya-Mashproekt UGT 15000, also designated DN/80 gas turbine propulsion. Xian Aero Engine (XAE) manufactured the QC-280 under license from Ukraine in 1990 when eight were imported as the QD-80 for two Luhu ships. The XAE-built prototype with 28 megawatts of power was installed on the 052B Wuhan hull 169 in 2009, which made a Somali TG9 deployment in 2011. CNET 5 with DDG 168 left Hainan for the Gulf of Aden from March to July 2010, but it was not believed to have been modernized with the QC-280. The 052D reportedly has two diesel engines each providing six megawatts of power. All 052B/C Luyang DDGs and the 052D have license-produced MTU 20V 956TB92 diesel engines by Shaanxi Diesel Work rated at 4.9 megawatts of power._


First, Deagel is not a reliable source for Chinese weapons. Even if we go by your source, it says the QD-80 was manufactured under license, which itself is a predecessor to the QC-280. The QC-280 itself was indigenized/modernized by the Chinese with various improvements and based off the original Ukrainian imports (hence not exactly a “copy”). The article clearly states a XAE prototype ... so how can they be licensed copies? I believe you are confused about the QC-280 designation.



randomradio said:


> http://www.deagel.com/Propulsion-Systems/QC280_a002973001.aspx
> _The Chinese QC280 is a high performance gas turbine developed and assembled by the China Shipbuilding Industry. The QC280 relates to the Ukranian GT-25000 gas turbine technology delivered to China in 1993 but with key components manufactured in Ukraine. In the early 2000s, China was able to get all the technology of the GT-25000 allowing it to manufacture all its components locally thus receiving the designation of UGT-25000. In the early 2010s, after solving a series of defects and shortfalls China re-designated this gas turbine as the QC-280. As of 2014 the QC280 is in production and is expected to be provided to large displacement ships such as the 12,000-ton class Type 055 destroyer and the new conventionally-powered Type 011 aircraft carrier._
> 
> It's just a license built Ukranian engine.


Read your source please. I beg you. The first line sums it all up : _The Chinese QC280 is a high performance gas turbine developed and assembled by the China Shipbuilding Industry. _Why are you still arguing a non-existent point ... was it based on a Ukrainian gas turbine? Yes. But was it modernized/indigenized by the Chinese? Also a yes. But is it manufactured under license ... the answer is no. That’s like asking if the J-11B or D is manufactured under license from Russia ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## randomradio

Figaro said:


> First, Deagel is not a reliable source for Chinese weapons. Even if we go by your source, it says the QD-80 was manufactured under license, which itself is a predecessor to the QC-280. The QC-280 itself was indigenized/modernized by the Chinese with various improvements and based off the original Ukrainian imports (hence not exactly a “copy”). The article clearly states a XAE prototype ... so how can they be licensed copies? I believe you are confused about the QC-280 designation.
> 
> 
> Read your source please. I beg you. The first line sums it all up : _The Chinese QC280 is a high performance gas turbine developed and assembled by the China Shipbuilding Industry. _Why are you still arguing a non-existent point ... was it based on a Ukrainian gas turbine? Yes. But was it modernized/indigenized by the Chinese? Also a yes. But is it manufactured under license ... the answer is no. That’s like asking if the J-11B or D is manufactured under license from Russia ...



If that's the case, then why did Ukraine sell the license to produce their engines to China?

You do realize all defence trade is recorded and open source right?


----------



## 帅的一匹

randomradio said:


> If that's the case, then why did Ukraine sell the license to produce their engines to China?
> 
> You do realize all defence trade is recorded and open source right?


You can't get the same thing like China, cause it's not all about money. It's about we are one of the big five, and you are not.


----------



## cirr

Dalian 055 #3 or #4?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## juj06750

QC280 is NOT licensed-manufactured 
it is fully developed and further upgraded by China itself
its performance has been very outstanding since its first adoption in the early 2010s ;
China is very satisfied with QC280 and uses it for the latest four ships of 052C, 052D, and 055 forward
China studied Ukrainian GT25000 in 1993 and licensed-manufactured UGT25000 in the early 2000s
then, China localized all components of UGT25000
and finally completed its own QC280 in the early 2010s, first applying to the latest 052C 

India buys everything (including even small guns) from Russia and West
they couldn't make anything themselves, but they sound like everything is their own
and hopefully comparing it with what China makes
Hey, friends . we all live in real world, not in wishes 

honestly, China considers India not as its rival but as its just big neighbor (rather friend)
please keep in mind that it's just another American buff against China

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## terranMarine

Our ignorant/arrogant/stubborn Indian friend is totally clueless in what he is trying to argue with. 

We can construct our warships not only in large quantities but also in a timely fashion without the lousy excuse delay by foreign suppliers. Our modern warships are equipped with Chinese gas turbines, not licensed manufactured. We have a special relationship with our friend, something the Indian can scarcely fathom why we have this closely working ties. Therefor technology wise China is light years ahead of India, not on par. Not only is it wishful thinking on that part, he got the economy comparison all wrong as well. Gosh what has the poor soul been smoking as of late?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dungeness

terranMarine said:


> Our ignorant/arrogant/stubborn Indian friend is totally clueless in what he is trying to argue with.
> 
> We can construct our warships not only in large quantities but also in a timely fashion without the lousy excuse delay by foreign suppliers. Our modern warships are equipped with Chinese gas turbines, not licensed manufactured. We have a special relationship with our friend, something the Indian can scarcely fathom why we have this closely working ties. Therefor technology wise China is light years ahead of India, not on par. Not only is it wishful thinking on that part, he got the economy comparison all wrong as well. Gosh what has the poor soul been smoking as of late?




I don't think they have the culture of introspection, so they usually go out of their way to find excuses or other's fault whenever it is possible, unless in the cases like submarine torpedoed itself at dock or frigate landed on its side in dry dock. That's the way they are and will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Dungeness said:


> I don't think they have the culture of introspection, so they usually go out of their way to find excuses or other's fault whenever it is possible, unless in the cases like submarine torpedoed itself at dock or frigate landed on its side in dry dock. That's the way they are and will be.



That's the difference between the sophisticated hi-tech China and an incompetent India.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

terranMarine said:


> That's the difference between the sophisticated hi-tech China and an incompetent India.


That's why no point arguing with retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chengdusudise

Deino said:


> Very much like the Russians


I think russias maybe infected by indians due to their long term friendship.


----------



## randomradio

wanglaokan said:


> You can't get the same thing like China, cause it's not all about money. It's about we are one of the big five, and you are not.



We are license producing the LM2500.

It has nothing to do with being part of the P5.



juj06750 said:


> QC280 is NOT licensed-manufactured
> it is fully developed and further upgraded by China itself
> its performance has been very outstanding since its first adoption in the early 2010s ;
> China is very satisfied with QC280 and uses it for the latest four ships of 052C, 052D, and 055 forward
> China studied Ukrainian GT25000 in 1993 and licensed-manufactured UGT25000 in the early 2000s
> then, China localized all components of UGT25000
> and finally completed its own QC280 in the early 2010s, first applying to the latest 052C
> 
> India buys everything (including even small guns) from Russia and West
> they couldn't make anything themselves, but they sound like everything is their own
> and hopefully comparing it with what China makes
> Hey, friends . we all live in real world, not in wishes
> 
> honestly, China considers India not as its rival but as its just big neighbor (rather friend)
> please keep in mind that it's just another American buff against China



Then why did Ukraine sell the license for the engine for 14 Type 052Ds?

The Type 052Cs are also using Ukranian gas turbines.



terranMarine said:


> Our ignorant/arrogant/stubborn Indian friend is totally clueless in what he is trying to argue with.
> 
> We can construct our warships not only in large quantities but also in a timely fashion without the lousy excuse delay by foreign suppliers. Our modern warships are equipped with Chinese gas turbines, not licensed manufactured. We have a special relationship with our friend, something the Indian can scarcely fathom why we have this closely working ties. Therefor technology wise China is light years ahead of India, not on par. Not only is it wishful thinking on that part, he got the economy comparison all wrong as well. Gosh what has the poor soul been smoking as of late?



So you gave free money to the Ukranians for 28 gas turbines?



Jlaw said:


> That's why no point arguing with retards.



Yeah, there are too many of them here.


----------



## Globenim

randomradio said:


> If that's the case, then why did





> Apple iPhones are Chinese smartphones.
> If thats not the case, then why did Chinea sell licences to produce phones to America?
> 
> "The Chinese company licensed 769 patents to Apple"
> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-05/10/c_135348298.htm
> 
> Then why did Apple labs buy Huawei smartphones?
> Then why are Chinese apples blue but American oranges sour?


This intellectually dishonest routine is old and tiresome. 
QC280 is not a different designation for the UGT25000. QC280 is not a licenced Ukrainian engine Period. 

Go be a hypocrite troll elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## randomradio

Globenim said:


> This intellectually dishonest routine is old and tiresome.
> QC280 is not a different designation for the UGT25000. QC280 is not a licenced Ukrainian engine Period.
> 
> Go be a hypocrite troll elsewhere.



Dude, Ukraine sold a license to China for 28 engines for the Type 052D. Look it up yourself.


----------



## nang2

randomradio said:


> Dude, Ukraine sold a license to China for 28 engines for the Type 052D. Look it up yourself.


why don't you post your reference of the source?


----------



## Globenim

randomradio said:


> Dude, Ukraine sold a license to China for 28 engines for the Type 052D. Look it up yourself.





> Dude, Apples are oranges. Look it up yourself.


QC280 is not a different designation for the UGT25000. QC280 is not a licenced Ukrainian engine "dude" Period.

People here where trying to be nice and assumed you are just ignorant and fail at reading comprehension and pointed out why your claims are factually wrong. Its obvious you are just another hypocrite and deluded Indian troll who doesn't care. Put those efforts into pulling your own country out of the gutter rather than dragging others into it in your lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

nang2 said:


> why don't you post your reference of the source?



You can look it up on SIPRI.



Globenim said:


> QC280 is not a different designation for the UGT25000. QC280 is not a licenced Ukrainian engine "dude" Period.
> 
> People here where trying to be nice and assumed you are just ignorant and fail at reading comprehension and pointed out why your claims are factually wrong. Its obvious you are just another hypocrite and deluded Indian troll who doesn't care. Put those efforts into pulling your own country out of the gutter rather than dragging others into it in your fantasies.



Your own govt lies to you. 

Remember the Su-35 saga?


----------



## Figaro

randomradio said:


> You can look it up on SIPRI.
> 
> 
> 
> Your own govt lies to you.
> 
> Remember the Su-35 saga?


Can you stop derailing the thread? It’s about PLAN news ... not about a fictions QC-280 license. Thank you. And I think the Chinese military knows it’s purchases a little better than you or your sources do ...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## terranMarine

randomradio said:


> You can look it up on SIPRI.
> 
> Your own govt lies to you.
> 
> Remember the Su-35 saga?



Now China's government is a liar. I think we have a candidate here suitable for a psychiatric institution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Actual QC280 is somehow related to GT25000, combined with the technology of LM2500 inducted in the 1980s. And add lots of Chinese wisdom innovation. It's not liscense produced, we can produce as many as we want.

Very mature and reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

The last of Type 053H2G frigate, hull No. 542, is having her weapons and equipment removed.

View attachment 461884




View attachment 461886

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Exclusive: Satellite images reveal show of force by Chinese navy in South China Sea*
James Pearson, Greg Torode

HANOI/HONG KONG (Reuters) - Dozens of Chinese naval vessels are exercising this week with an aircraft carrier in a large show of force off Hainan island in the South China Sea, satellite images obtained by Reuters show.



Satellite photo dated March 26, 2018 shows Chinese ships south of Hainan, China. Planet Labs/Handout via REUTERS

The images, provided by Planet Labs Inc, confirm a Chinese carrier group has entered the vital trade waterway as part of what the Chinese navy earlier described as combat drills that were part of routine annual exercises.

The Liaoning carrier group last week traversed the Taiwan Strait, according to the Taiwanese defense ministry.

The photos, taken on Monday, show what appear to be at least 40 ships and submarines flanking the carrier Liaoning in what some analysts described as an unusually large display of the Chinese military’s growing naval might.

Sailing in a line formation more suited to visual propaganda than hard military maneuvers, the flotilla was headed by what appeared to be submarines, with aircraft above.

Jeffrey Lewis, a security expert at the California-based based Middlebury Institute of Strategic Studies, said the images showed the first confirmation that the carrier was joining the drills.

“It’s an incredible picture,” he said. “That’s the big news to me. Confirmation that, yes, the carrier participated in the exercise.”

While the Liaoning has previously entered the South China Sea as part of drills in uncontested training grounds south of Hainan, its annual exercises are closely watched by regional and international powers eyeing Beijing’s growing military might.

It is unclear where the flotilla was headed, or how long operations will last. China’s defense ministry did not immediately respond to a faxed request for comment.



Satellite photo dated March 26, 2018 shows Chinese ships south of Hainan, China. Planet Labs/Handout via REUTERS

Collin Koh, a security expert at Singapore’s S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, described the deployment as unusual for its size and scope.

“Judging by the images, it does seem they are keen to show that elements of the South Sea Fleet are able to routinely join up with the carrier strike group from Dalian in the north,” he said.

“It does seem they want to show inter-fleet interoperability - something the (Chinese) navy has been quietly working on for some time.”

Chinese naval and coast guard forces have expanded rapidly in recent years and now patrol the vast swathes of the South China Sea, but little is known about their combat readiness and co-ordination.

Koh said as well as the destroyers, frigates and submarines that would ordinarily support a carrier, the flotilla appeared to include a large oiler for re-supply as well as smaller corvettes and possibly fast attack catamarans.

“While it highlights an extensive ability to deploy, we are still left to guess at the PLAN’s combat readiness,” Koh said.

As well as Vietnam, China’s claims in the South China Sea are disputed by the Philippines, Malaysia and Brunei while Taiwan also has claims.

The exercises come amid fresh signs of tension in the resource-rich waterway, with Vietnam recently halting oil exploration off its coast by Spanish firm Repsol under pressure from Beijing.

Beijing also objected to a so-called freedom of navigation patrol by a U.S. warship last week close to one of its artificial islands in the Spratlys archipelago further south.

Reporting By Greg Torode and James Pearson, additional reporting by Ben Blanchard. Editing by Lincoln Feast.


Exclusive: Satellite images reveal show of force by Chinese navy in South China Sea | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 艹艹艹

JSCh said:


> *Exclusive: Satellite images reveal show of force by Chinese navy in South China Sea*
> James Pearson, Greg Torode
> 
> HANOI/HONG KONG (Reuters) - Dozens of Chinese naval vessels are exercising this week with an aircraft carrier in a large show of force off Hainan island in the South China Sea, satellite images obtained by Reuters show.
> 
> View attachment 461982​Satellite photo dated March 26, 2018 shows Chinese ships south of Hainan, China. Planet Labs/Handout via REUTERS
> 
> The images, provided by Planet Labs Inc, confirm a Chinese carrier group has entered the vital trade waterway as part of what the Chinese navy earlier described as combat drills that were part of routine annual exercises.
> 
> The Liaoning carrier group last week traversed the Taiwan Strait, according to the Taiwanese defense ministry.
> 
> The photos, taken on Monday, show what appear to be at least 40 ships and submarines flanking the carrier Liaoning in what some analysts described as an unusually large display of the Chinese military’s growing naval might.
> 
> Sailing in a line formation more suited to visual propaganda than hard military maneuvers, the flotilla was headed by what appeared to be submarines, with aircraft above.
> 
> Jeffrey Lewis, a security expert at the California-based based Middlebury Institute of Strategic Studies, said the images showed the first confirmation that the carrier was joining the drills.
> 
> “It’s an incredible picture,” he said. “That’s the big news to me. Confirmation that, yes, the carrier participated in the exercise.”
> 
> While the Liaoning has previously entered the South China Sea as part of drills in uncontested training grounds south of Hainan, its annual exercises are closely watched by regional and international powers eyeing Beijing’s growing military might.
> 
> It is unclear where the flotilla was headed, or how long operations will last. China’s defense ministry did not immediately respond to a faxed request for comment.
> 
> View attachment 461981​Satellite photo dated March 26, 2018 shows Chinese ships south of Hainan, China. Planet Labs/Handout via REUTERS
> 
> Collin Koh, a security expert at Singapore’s S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, described the deployment as unusual for its size and scope.
> 
> “Judging by the images, it does seem they are keen to show that elements of the South Sea Fleet are able to routinely join up with the carrier strike group from Dalian in the north,” he said.
> 
> “It does seem they want to show inter-fleet interoperability - something the (Chinese) navy has been quietly working on for some time.”
> 
> Chinese naval and coast guard forces have expanded rapidly in recent years and now patrol the vast swathes of the South China Sea, but little is known about their combat readiness and co-ordination.
> 
> Koh said as well as the destroyers, frigates and submarines that would ordinarily support a carrier, the flotilla appeared to include a large oiler for re-supply as well as smaller corvettes and possibly fast attack catamarans.
> 
> “While it highlights an extensive ability to deploy, we are still left to guess at the PLAN’s combat readiness,” Koh said.
> 
> As well as Vietnam, China’s claims in the South China Sea are disputed by the Philippines, Malaysia and Brunei while Taiwan also has claims.
> 
> The exercises come amid fresh signs of tension in the resource-rich waterway, with Vietnam recently halting oil exploration off its coast by Spanish firm Repsol under pressure from Beijing.
> 
> Beijing also objected to a so-called freedom of navigation patrol by a U.S. warship last week close to one of its artificial islands in the Spratlys archipelago further south.
> 
> Reporting By Greg Torode and James Pearson, additional reporting by Ben Blanchard. Editing by Lincoln Feast.
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Satellite images reveal show of force by Chinese navy in South China Sea | Reuters


great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzkilo

JSCh said:


> *Exclusive: Satellite images reveal show of force by Chinese navy in South China Sea*
> James Pearson, Greg Torode
> 
> HANOI/HONG KONG (Reuters) - Dozens of Chinese naval vessels are exercising this week with an aircraft carrier in a large show of force off Hainan island in the South China Sea, satellite images obtained by Reuters show.
> 
> View attachment 461982​Satellite photo dated March 26, 2018 shows Chinese ships south of Hainan, China. Planet Labs/Handout via REUTERS
> 
> The images, provided by Planet Labs Inc, confirm a Chinese carrier group has entered the vital trade waterway as part of what the Chinese navy earlier described as combat drills that were part of routine annual exercises.
> 
> The Liaoning carrier group last week traversed the Taiwan Strait, according to the Taiwanese defense ministry.
> 
> The photos, taken on Monday, show what appear to be at least 40 ships and submarines flanking the carrier Liaoning in what some analysts described as an unusually large display of the Chinese military’s growing naval might.
> 
> Sailing in a line formation more suited to visual propaganda than hard military maneuvers, the flotilla was headed by what appeared to be submarines, with aircraft above.
> 
> Jeffrey Lewis, a security expert at the California-based based Middlebury Institute of Strategic Studies, said the images showed the first confirmation that the carrier was joining the drills.
> 
> “It’s an incredible picture,” he said. “That’s the big news to me. Confirmation that, yes, the carrier participated in the exercise.”
> 
> While the Liaoning has previously entered the South China Sea as part of drills in uncontested training grounds south of Hainan, its annual exercises are closely watched by regional and international powers eyeing Beijing’s growing military might.
> 
> It is unclear where the flotilla was headed, or how long operations will last. China’s defense ministry did not immediately respond to a faxed request for comment.
> 
> View attachment 461981​Satellite photo dated March 26, 2018 shows Chinese ships south of Hainan, China. Planet Labs/Handout via REUTERS
> 
> Collin Koh, a security expert at Singapore’s S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies, described the deployment as unusual for its size and scope.
> 
> “Judging by the images, it does seem they are keen to show that elements of the South Sea Fleet are able to routinely join up with the carrier strike group from Dalian in the north,” he said.
> 
> “It does seem they want to show inter-fleet interoperability - something the (Chinese) navy has been quietly working on for some time.”
> 
> Chinese naval and coast guard forces have expanded rapidly in recent years and now patrol the vast swathes of the South China Sea, but little is known about their combat readiness and co-ordination.
> 
> Koh said as well as the destroyers, frigates and submarines that would ordinarily support a carrier, the flotilla appeared to include a large oiler for re-supply as well as smaller corvettes and possibly fast attack catamarans.
> 
> “While it highlights an extensive ability to deploy, we are still left to guess at the PLAN’s combat readiness,” Koh said.
> 
> As well as Vietnam, China’s claims in the South China Sea are disputed by the Philippines, Malaysia and Brunei while Taiwan also has claims.
> 
> The exercises come amid fresh signs of tension in the resource-rich waterway, with Vietnam recently halting oil exploration off its coast by Spanish firm Repsol under pressure from Beijing.
> 
> Beijing also objected to a so-called freedom of navigation patrol by a U.S. warship last week close to one of its artificial islands in the Spratlys archipelago further south.
> 
> Reporting By Greg Torode and James Pearson, additional reporting by Ben Blanchard. Editing by Lincoln Feast.
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Satellite images reveal show of force by Chinese navy in South China Sea | Reuters


we expect this for long long time.GO CHINA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

long_ said:


> View attachment 462950


This was already posted and has been proven to be a PS ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Coming soon, Type 054A Frigate hull No. 500.









and penant number 542 has been deleted from this last Type 053H2G, rumour has it that it might go to Cambodia Navy after refit.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

A 4-day maritime training exercise in waters of the Yellow Sea from March 27 to 30, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

055 #2 at Jiangnan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ultima Thule

yusheng said:


> View attachment 463590
> View attachment 463591
> View attachment 463592
> View attachment 463593
> View attachment 463594
> View attachment 463595
> View attachment 463596
> View attachment 463597
> View attachment 463598


what is this type-55 or some new project or just a fan art @yusheng

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

pakistanipower said:


> what is this type-55 or some new project or just a fan art @yusheng



Obviously, a fan art.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.4
source:http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/UHTwJ7zm2AflRynAirXxxA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Type XXXXX7 Mach 7 near-space hypersonic missile (YJ-XX).

The missile's entire flight path is within the atmosphere. 

Ground-based, shipborne and air launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Type XXXXX7 Mach 7 near-space hypersonic missile (YJ-XX).
> 
> The missile's entire flight path is within the atmosphere.
> 
> Ground-based, shipborne and air launched.



A Chinese answer to the BrahMos-II?


----------



## ozranger

Akasa said:


> A Chinese answer to the BrahMos-II?



As reported, this Mach 7 hypersonic system completed tests in 2009. Where was BrahMos-II then or even now?


----------



## LKJ86

054A

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

March 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dante80

Hello, a question. Are there any plans to combine the Type 1130 and FL-3000 CIWS systems in the same platform (a la Kashtan)? I am aware of LD-2000 project, but have no idea whether it uses the same missile (Ty-90) or not. 

Moreover, regarding the placement conventions. It seems like PLAN is configuring major combatants to field 2 CIWS systems, one cannon and one missile based. Assuming that FL-3000 has 300° coverage and 1130 around 270°, a combo system would probably offer the best of both worlds from all defensive aspects. Something that I was wondering about though is whether an upgrade like this would work for the forward CIWS position, given the small distance to the superstructure behind the launcher (gas expansion?). 

Any thoughts?


----------



## LKJ86

Released by PLA South China Sea Fleet:













Source:http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/qKekFxk048UoHA3lfyE8yw

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dungeness

A summary of DDGs built in China for the last 18 years. Courtesy of CJDBY member

Longbow_Apache

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dante80

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 464208



A translation for this? I recognize both 3(?) 075 LHDs and a reference to the 054b frigate program.


----------



## lcloo

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 464208


It says (1) Dalian Shipyard is building 002. 055 and 052D, 
(2) JNCX (Shanghai) is building 003, 055 and 052D,
(3) HD (Shanghai) is building 075, 071, 052B, 052A and 056
(4) HP (Guangzhou) is building 054A, 054B and 056.


Also, from fzgfzy of CJDBY, contract for 3 units of 075 had been signed and construction has started.
Top view of 075:-

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jaybird

Dante80 said:


> A translation for this? I recognize both 3(?) 075 LHDs and a reference to the 054b frigate program.




HuaHua the insider from CDF basically just list which shipyard is building what ships.

Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Company
大连船舶重工集团有限公司( 002 carrier ,055 DDG,052D DDG)

Jiangnan Shipyard ( 江南造船厂)
(003 carrier , 055 DDG ,052D DDG)

Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding
沪东中华造船(集团)有限公司
Type 075 LHD, 071 LPD,054B frigate


CSSC Huangpu Wenchong Shipbuilding
054A frigate, 054B frigate, 056 corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lcloo

The new training ship for PLAN.









Flag of Imperial Chinese navy of Qing Dynasty

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Acoustic surveillance ship #3

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UserUnknown2025

lcloo said:


> The new training ship for PLAN.
> 
> View attachment 464383
> View attachment 464384
> 
> 
> Flag of Imperial Chinese navy of Qing Dynasty
> View attachment 464386


wat?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

是不是为大佬南海阅兵排练？


----------



## LKJ86

wanglaokan said:


> 是不是为大佬南海阅兵排练？


八九不离十了


----------



## 帅的一匹

LKJ86 said:


> 八九不离十了


阵仗太大了


----------



## LKJ86

wanglaokan said:


> 阵仗太大了


大佬就是好这口


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 464974
> 
> View attachment 464975
> 
> View attachment 464981




Could you please give at least a translated English summary?? Since here are so many members who don't speak Chinese, English is the main language of this board.

Thanks,
Deino


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Could you please give at least a translated English summary?? Since here are so many members who don't speak Chinese, English is the main language of this board.
> 
> Thanks,
> Deino


(1) There will be a fleet review by President Xi.
(2) 10* 052C/D, 7* 054A, 001, 901, 903(A), 2* 071 and so on.
(3) 7* nuclear submarine, fighter and helicopter fleet, and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

DDG 155 “*Nanjing*“ commissioned






There is a high probability that DDG 118 "*Urumqi*" has also been inducted without fanfare

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

Yes, I will say very high probability that DDG 118 has been inducted into service. In PLAN tradition, only ships that have been accepted for delivery into service will have their pennant numbers painted.

(Painted only after signed, sealed and delivered, as what the law practicing people would have said ).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

lcloo said:


> Yes, I will say very high probability that DDG 118 has been inducted into service. In PLAN tradition, only ships that have been accepted for delivery into service will have their pennant numbers painted.
> 
> (Painted only after signed, sealed and delivered, as what the law practicing people would have said ).


Yeah. It wouldn’t make sense to have such a wait for a commissioning ... especially at the pace they’re building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

HN0048 SOUTH CHINA SEA MILITARY EXERCISES IN AREA BOUNDED BY THE LINES JOINING 18-15.30N 109-44.72E,18-15.30N 110-09.10E,17-37.00N 110-09.10E,17-37.00N 108-55.92E,18-13.00N 108-55.92E,18-13.00N 109-24.73E AND 18-11.30N 109-28.80E FROM 101600UTC TO 131600UTC APR. ENTERING PROHIBITED. HAINAN MSA CHINA


----------



## JSCh

Hainan’s maritime safety administration has demarcated an area in the South China Sea which will be closed to all civilian and fishing vessels from Wednesday to Friday. It said on its website that a navy drill will be held during this window in the designated area.




​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983950063033462784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Enhanced details of JNCX
View attachment 465395


Edited after 星海 stated that is not 055#3 as in first photo, not even a 055. (055#3 is outside this photo).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

lcloo said:


> Enhanced details of JNCX
> View attachment 465395



From a different angle(note 055 #3 among others)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

source:http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/95Wd-NG2GESxKt5s4WcWtg

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> Enhanced details of JNCX
> View attachment 465395



That's not 055 #3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

星海军事 said:


> That's not 055 #3.


Indeed you are right. So what is that? 055#4 for JNCX? or a 052D?



cirr said:


> From a different angle(note 055 #3 among others)
> 
> View attachment 465409


Thank you that is real pleasent surprise. 055#3 has progress very fast. the one I noted as #3 could be #4?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> Indeed you are right. So what is that? 055#4 for JNCX? or a 052D?
> 
> 
> Thank you that is real pleasent surprise. 055#3 has progress very fast. the one I noted as #3 could be #4?



It's not even 055


----------



## Dante80

A question. Does anyone know if anything more came out of the semi-submersible Arsenal class ship that China was researching some years ago? It was a pretty intriguing project, and - if I remember correctly - it was said that BSHIC would work on a proof of concept. 

Any information since?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*PLA Navy drills in South China Sea*
By Han Bin
2018-04-12 08:33 GMT+8

The Chinese navy has sent its Liaoning aircraft carrier and some 50 warships into the South China Sea for its largest military drills. The multi-program sessions are centered on Liaoning, with warships and fighters from the North, East and South Sea Fleets. The navy used to be separated by its different fleets based on geographic areas, but now it focuses more on integration and completing missions. Under the current slogan of “Able to fight, and win the war,” the navy is undergoing a profound transformation.




Liaoning aircraft carrier is under training in the South China Sea. /CGTN Photo

This is a new test in combat capabilities for the Liaoning. Many say it’s a higher level for the PLA Naval transformation. “This live-fire drill has boosted our tactics and skills,” says Xu Ying, J-15 pilot, Liaoning Aircraft Carrier.

Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo, Director of Navy Information Expert Committee of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) says the aircraft carrier can fundamentally change the structure of naval forces. It can form a battle group with frigates, amphibious fleets and submarine, that enables the Chinese navy to better protect its interests at sea, and to win a future war. This also reveals the direction of the PLA naval development in line with maritime powers.

*Building a stronger navy *

The last decade has seen a major shift for China’s navy, from coastal defense, to greater responsibilities in the deep sea. The country is increasingly concerned about the safety of its sea lanes and the security threat to its claimed waters and airspace. The PLA Navy has greatly increased open-sea training exercises in the West Pacific Ocean, and has achieved many breakthroughs in upgrading its overall capabilities.

Military expert Yin Xiaoyang said unlike many other navies that focus on enhancing their multiple roles, like counter terrorism and ballistic missile interception, the Chinese Navy focuses on winning a maritime conflict.



Yin Xiaoyang, research fellow from China Poly Defense Research Center /CGTN Photo

“In the past five years, the PLA Navy has been on a rapid building and acquisition program. More than a dozen new classes of ships have been designed and built, and over 30 brand new warships have gone into service. The navy’s priority is heading to the blue water sea and breaking the choke point of the first and second island chains. The strategy is to expand its naval capabilities to protect territorial waters and deal with security threats,” Yin said, research fellow, China Poly Defense Research Center. 

He said that with the newly equipped aircraft carrier and fighting ships, the navy has been transformed into the PLA’s main combat force, playing a greater role in the future. The destroyers and frigates have become the most important warships. For instance, the destroyers are equipped with long-range air defense missiles in vertical launching systems, and Active Phased Digital Array Radar, for searching and targeting. And the new class of frigate, the Type O54A class, is also armed with a vertical launching system and mid-range air defense missiles.



Screenshot from PLA Navy promotional video

Experts said the PLA Navy, under President Xi Jinping’s direction, will step up blue water training and equipment upgrading. Its modernization process will continue to speed up, but its actual capabilities have yet to be tested.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

JSCh said:


> *PLA Navy drills in South China Sea*
> By Han Bin
> 2018-04-12 08:33 GMT+8
> 
> The Chinese navy has sent its Liaoning aircraft carrier and some 50 warships into the South China Sea for its largest military drills. The multi-program sessions are centered on Liaoning, with warships and fighters from the North, East and South Sea Fleets. The navy used to be separated by its different fleets based on geographic areas, but now it focuses more on integration and completing missions. Under the current slogan of “Able to fight, and win the war,” the navy is undergoing a profound transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> Liaoning aircraft carrier is under training in the South China Sea. /CGTN Photo
> 
> This is a new test in combat capabilities for the Liaoning. Many say it’s a higher level for the PLA Naval transformation. “This live-fire drill has boosted our tactics and skills,” says Xu Ying, J-15 pilot, Liaoning Aircraft Carrier.
> 
> Rear Admiral Yin Zhuo, Director of Navy Information Expert Committee of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) says the aircraft carrier can fundamentally change the structure of naval forces. It can form a battle group with frigates, amphibious fleets and submarine, that enables the Chinese navy to better protect its interests at sea, and to win a future war. This also reveals the direction of the PLA naval development in line with maritime powers.
> 
> *Building a stronger navy *
> 
> The last decade has seen a major shift for China’s navy, from coastal defense, to greater responsibilities in the deep sea. The country is increasingly concerned about the safety of its sea lanes and the security threat to its claimed waters and airspace. The PLA Navy has greatly increased open-sea training exercises in the West Pacific Ocean, and has achieved many breakthroughs in upgrading its overall capabilities.
> 
> Military expert Yin Xiaoyang said unlike many other navies that focus on enhancing their multiple roles, like counter terrorism and ballistic missile interception, the Chinese Navy focuses on winning a maritime conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Yin Xiaoyang, research fellow from China Poly Defense Research Center /CGTN Photo
> 
> “In the past five years, the PLA Navy has been on a rapid building and acquisition program. More than a dozen new classes of ships have been designed and built, and over 30 brand new warships have gone into service. The navy’s priority is heading to the blue water sea and breaking the choke point of the first and second island chains. The strategy is to expand its naval capabilities to protect territorial waters and deal with security threats,” Yin said, research fellow, China Poly Defense Research Center.
> 
> He said that with the newly equipped aircraft carrier and fighting ships, the navy has been transformed into the PLA’s main combat force, playing a greater role in the future. The destroyers and frigates have become the most important warships. For instance, the destroyers are equipped with long-range air defense missiles in vertical launching systems, and Active Phased Digital Array Radar, for searching and targeting. And the new class of frigate, the Type O54A class, is also armed with a vertical launching system and mid-range air defense missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot from PLA Navy promotional video
> 
> Experts said the PLA Navy, under President Xi Jinping’s direction, will step up blue water training and equipment upgrading. Its modernization process will continue to speed up, but its actual capabilities have yet to be tested.


Wow. Imagine the scope of the exercises once the remaining 052Ds and new 055s are commissioned (in addition to 002). And this is just the surface fleet. Let's not forget the 039Bs and the future 095.

PLAN nuclear submarines at Sanya. What a sight ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese PLA Navy to conduct live-fire drill in Taiwan Strait on April 18*
CGTN
2018-04-12 17:21 GMT+8




Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy will conduct a live-fire drill in the waters of the Taiwan Strait on April 18, People's Daily reported citing a navigation warning issued by Fujian maritime administration on Thursday.

Sanya maritime administration also issued a statement, saying the military training off Sanya, south China's Hainan Province, concluded on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TOTUU

long_ said:


>


full video -

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Near-space Mach 10 anti-ship missile with HGV payload and 1000km range under shipboard tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GS Zhou



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JSCh

*Xi Boards Warship to Inspect PLA Navy in South China Sea*
CCTV+
Published on Apr 12, 2018

Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission (CMC), reviewed the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy in the South China Sea on Thursday morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Han93

my english is bad, can someone please help translate this ??


【来自大本营】亚太未来通用护卫舰计划【A&PGF(X)】

01研发概述：
本级舰采用全新设计的舰体，采用多种隐身、降噪设计，配备先进作战指挥系统、战区搜索和目标指示系统、通信和电子防护系统、全域火力打击系统等，具备完善的战场感知和武器投送能力，每艘建造预算约32亿元人民币。

02舰体设计：
本级舰大量采用055型驱逐舰的成熟建造技术，外型采用低可探测倾斜设计，舰体表面大量使用隐身材料与涂料，全舰整体雷达截面积仅相当于一个电子对抗金属诱饵。上层结构容量相较于054A进行扩容，加强封闭性，宽幅增至与船舷同宽并与之融为一体。前后桅杆均采用塔式结构，前桅杆使用全封闭综合桅杆，为电子设备提供更大的安装空间，并进行了优化设计，提高电磁兼容性。全舰采用钢材制造，采用能抵抗核爆震与外部污染的气密堡垒构型，主要作战指挥舱室、动力舱室以及垂发系统周围都设置了防护装甲，舱壁中间也保留中空结构，以提升抵抗弹药破片的能力；舰体采用模块化设计，全舰有12个舰体模块，4个舰桥模块，2个桅杆模块，1个机库模块和1个动力舱室模块构成。每个模块都有配备独立的通风环控系统、供配电系统、消防灭火系统与核生化消洗系统。

03动力系统：
本级舰采用目前最尖端的综合全电力推进系统，本系统的原动机采用柴燃联合动力（CODAG），包含两具QC185燃气轮机（额定输出功率18MW）和两具16PA6BSTC-280柴油机（额定输出功率6.4MW），每具燃气轮机分别驱动一台18MW采用中压直流技术的发电机，每具柴油机分别驱动一台6MW发电机，电力输出达48MW，所有电力输出并入综合船电管理系统，再由中央电力计算机统一调配。与054A的传统机械传动螺旋桨推进不同，本级舰采用了4部10MW级无轴喷水推进器，彻底消除主轴传动噪音，在低速静音模式下，可选择使用蓄电池驱动推进器，获得最佳的静音效果。此外，舰艏配备了无轴侧推器，有效降低了转弯半径。还配备有先进的舰体稳定系统，计算机化的控制系统结合横摇稳定系统与船只航向/舵面设定等信息，计算后控制舵面与稳定鳍的角度来抵消舰体的横摇与纵摇，在6级海况下仍能执行作战任务，在8级海况下仍可安全航行。

04战场感知：
本级舰采用3级搜索体制，构成远中近3层感知体系，在后桅上安装有一部双面旋转阵雷达，主阵面为采用364A相控阵雷达技术的S波段相控阵雷达，负责全空域的搜索警戒任务，最大探测距离可达320公里，副阵面为L波段的频扫缝隙阵雷达，主要负责远程警戒任务，具备反隐身目标能力，最大警戒距离可达400公里，主桅上安装有3面大尺寸X波段多任务数字阵列雷达，负责低空搜索，目标指示，火控照射，通气管探测等任务，最大侦测距离180公里。

05电战系统：
本级舰拥有和055型驱逐舰同样采用综合射频技术的有源主动电子战系统，并配备了4座24管多功能火箭发射器用于执行被动电磁对抗任务，构成完善的电子战作战体系。相对于054A护卫舰，主动电战设备进行了大幅度的升级，电子战能力更加强大。

06近程防御：
本级舰配备了隐身版H/PJ-11型11管30毫米舰炮和HQ10近程防御导弹，构成双层防御体系，比054A护卫舰近防能力有了大幅度的提高。H/PJ-11型11管30毫米舰炮是一种使用11管30毫米口径加特林速射炮的近程防御武器系统（CIWS），配有雷达、光学、红外线追踪系统，一次能够锁定48或更多个目标。发射30*165毫米口径机炮炮弹，最大射速高达为每分钟11000发，携弹1280发。HQ-10近程防御导弹最远射程可达10～12公里，攻击精准度高于95%。

07舰载火炮：
本级舰搭载一门改进型PJ26型76.2毫米舰炮，相对于054A搭载的主炮，采用了更低可探测性的隐身炮塔，非战斗状态，炮管收纳于炮塔之内，改进了目标指示设备，并由主桅X波段雷达提供目标信息和火控，可发射新型可编程防空弹药，大大提升了防空能力。

08垂发装置：
本级舰最主要的武器投送系统是前后共48单元的冷热共架导弹垂直发射装置，机库前部安装了16单元的通用垂发装置，发射单元口径850mm、深度900cm，可搭载现役所有舰载垂发导弹。并可兼容发射小型无人机。由于通用垂发的尺寸过大，在中小型舰艇上的安装位置受限，前部安装了32单元通用垂发的缩比版本，最大单元口径680mm，可发射弹径500mm以下、弹长650cm以下的各型导弹，主要搭载HQ-16C舰空导弹和YU-8反潜导弹执行防空反潜任务。相较于054A的通用热垂发，可以兼容更多型号导弹。

09反潜配置：
本级舰配备了低频舰首主/被动声纳和主/被动低频拖曳阵列声纳，此外配备鱼雷对抗系统和高频水雷回避声纳。载机方面与054A护卫舰不同是，可搭载2架10吨级舰载直升机，日常配备两架Z-15反潜直升机。相较于054A的一架直9型舰载直升机有了大幅度的提高，反潜作战半径提高3倍以上。机库前方配备两组可再装填的三联装324mm鱼雷发射系统，用于近程反潜作战。

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dante80

It is a new frigate project. This must be the replacement for 054A!

_________________________

Asia-Pacific Future General Frigate Program [A&PGF(X)]

*01 R&D Overview:*
This class ship uses a newly designed hull, uses a variety of stealth, noise reduction design, equipped with advanced operational command systems, theater search and target indication systems, communications and electronic protection systems, global fire strike systems, etc., with perfect battlefield awareness and Weapons delivery capacity, each construction budget of about *3.2 billion yuan ($510m)*.

*02 hull design:*
The ships of this class have used the mature construction technology of the Type 055 destroyer in large numbers, and their appearance has adopted a low detectable tilt design. The stealthy materials and coatings are used extensively on the surface of the ship. The overall radar cross-sectional area of the ship is equivalent to only one electronic countermeasure metal decoy.

The capacity of the upper structure is larger than that of the 054A to increase the sealability, and the width is increased to be the same as the width of the ship's side and integrated with it. The front and rear masts adopt a tower structure, and the front mast uses a fully-enclosed synthesis mast, which provides a larger installation space for electronic equipment and is optimized for electromagnetic compatibility. The entire ship is made of steel and adopts a gas-tight fortress structure that can resist nuclear explosion and external pollution.

Protective armor is installed around the main battle command cabin, power cabin, and hair extension system, and a hollow structure is also reserved in the middle of the bulkhead to improve The ability to resist ammunition fragmentation; the hull adopts a modular design, the ship has 12 hull modules, 4 bridge modules, 2 mast modules, 1 hangar module and 1 power cabin module. Each module is equipped with independent ventilation control system, power supply and distribution system, fire extinguishing system and nuclear chemical and chemical washing system.

*03 Power System:*
This class of ship adopts the most advanced comprehensive electric propulsion system. The prime mover of this system adopts CODAG propulsion, including *two QC185 gas turbines* (rated output power 18MW) and *two 16PA6BSTC-280 diesel engines* (rated output power 6.4MW). Each gas turbine drives a 18MW generator with medium voltage DC technology. Each diesel engine drives a 6MW generator, the power output reaches 48MW, and all power outputs are integrated into the* integrated ship power management system*. The central power computer is deployed in a unified way.

Different from the 054A's traditional mechanical transmission propeller propulsion, this class of ships uses *four 10MW waterless thrusters* to completely eliminate spindle transmission noise. In the low-speed silent mode, the battery-driven propeller can be used to obtain the best Silence effect. In addition, the vessel is equipped with a shaftless thruster that effectively reduces the turning radius. It is also equipped with an advanced hull stabilization system.

The computerized control system incorporates information such as the roll stabilization system and the ship's heading/rudder surface settings. It calculates the angle between the control rudder surface and the stabilizing fin to compensate for the roll and hull of the ship. Shake, can still carry out the combat task in the 6 sea conditions, *can still sail safely under the 8 sea conditions*.

*04 battlefield perception:*
This class ship adopts a three-level search system, which constitutes a far-in-near-three-layer sensing system. A double-sided rotating array radar is installed on the rear stern, and the main front *is an S-band phased array radar using* *364A phased-array radar* technology. Responsible for search missions in the entire airspace. The maximum detection range is up to 320 km.

The deputy front is an *L-band frequency scan slot array radar*. It is mainly responsible for remote surveillance missions and has anti-stealth target capabilities. The maximum warning distance is up to 400 km. *Three large-scale X-band multitasking digital array radars are installed on the mast*, responsible for tasks such as low-altitude search, target indication, fire control illumination, and ventilation tube detection. The maximum detection distance is 180 km.

*05 Electronic Warfare System:*
The ship owns the same active RF electronic warfare system integrated with RF technology as the Type 055 destroyer and is equipped with four *24-bar multi-rocket launchers* to perform passive electromagnetic confrontation tasks and constitute a complete electronic warfare combat system. Compared to the 054A frigates, active electronic warfare equipment has undergone a major upgrade, and electronic warfare capabilities have become more powerful.

*06 short-range defense:*
This class ship is equipped with a stealth version of the* H/PJ-11 11-tube 30mm* naval gun and *HQ10 short-range defense missile*, which constitutes a double-decker defense system, which has greatly improved the defense capabilities of the 054A frigate. The H/PJ-11 11-tube 30mm naval gun is a close-in defense weapon system (CIWS) using 11 tubes of 30mm Gatling quick-fire guns, equipped with a radar, optical, and infrared tracking system that can lock 48 at a time. Or more goals. Launched a 30*165 mm caliber gun shell, with a maximum firing rate of 11,000 rounds per minute and 1280 rounds. The longest range of the HQ-10 short-range defense missile can reach 10 to 12 kilometers, and the accuracy of the attack is higher than 95%.
*
07 Shipborne Gun:*
This class ship is equipped with an improved *PJ26 76.2mm naval gun*, which uses a less detectable stealth turret than the main gun mounted on the 054A. It is non-combat, and the barrel is housed within the turret, improving the target indication. Equipment, and provided by the main X-band radar target information and fire control, can launch new programmable air defense ammunition, greatly enhance the air defense capabilities.

*08 VLS:*
The main weapon delivery system for this class of ships is the vertical launcher of *a total of 48 units of hot and cold co-aircraft missiles*. *The front of the hangar is equipped with a 16-unit universal VLS*. The launcher unit has a caliber of 850mm and a depth of 900cm and can be used on the active service. All ship-launched missiles. Compatible with the launch of small drones. Due to the large size of the universal hair extension, the installation position on the small and medium-sized ships is limited. *A 32-unit general-purpose VLS is installed on the front*. The maximum unit diameter is 680mm, and the diameter of the projectile can be less than 500mm and the length of the bullet is less than 650cm. The various types of missiles are mainly equipped with the *HQ-16C* ship-to-air missiles and *YU-8 *anti-submarine missiles to carry out air defense and anti-submarine missions. Compared to the 054A's universal hot vertical hair, it can be compatible with more types of missiles.

*09 anti-submarine configuration:*
This class of ships is equipped with low-frequency *shipboard main/passive sonar and main/passive low-frequency towed array sonars*. It is also equipped with torpedo countermeasure systems and high-frequency mines to avoid sonar. The carrier aircraft differs from the 054A frigate in that it can carry *two 10-ton class carrier helicopters and is equipped with two Z-15 anti-submarine helicopters*. Compared with the 054A, a straight type 9 ship helicopter has been greatly improved, and the anti-submarine combat radius has increased by more than three times. The front of the hangar is equipped with *two groups of reloadable triple-mounted 324mm torpedo launch systems* for short-range anti-submarine warfare operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dante80

So, in summary (some of the numbers are speculated by me).

*Projected tonnage:*
~5000t
*Length:*
~ 142m
*Beam:*
~16,5m
*Propulsion:*
CODAG, 2x QC185 gas turbines (18MW each), 2x 16PA6BSTC-280 diesel engines (6.4MW each). IEPS consisting of 4DC generators, totally producing 48MW of power, running 4x10MW pump jet thrusters.
*Speed: *
In excess of 30 knots
*Range: *
6,500 nautical miles at 18knots estimated
*Complement: *
170-190, if you add the air crews.
*Sensors and processing systems:*
364A S-band phased-array radar, L-band radar, X-band multitasking digital array radar. Fire control, SAM, navigation radars. Bow, towed and VDS sonar, datalink and satcom systems.
*Electronic warfare & decoys: *
Electronic warfare support system and decoy launcher system using 24 decoy rocket launchers. Tech leveraged from the 055 type.
*Armament:*
1x PJ26 76.2mm naval gun*.*
1x H/PJ-11 11-tube 30mm naval gun CIWS.
1x HQ-10 short-range defense missile launcher, 24cells.
32x 6,5m depth VLS cells in the bow for HQ-16 SAM and Yu-8 anti submarine rockets. 
16x 9m depth VLS cells in front of the helicopter hangar, compatible with cruise missiles, ASuW missiles and drones.
2 × 3 324mm Yu-7 ASW torpedo launchers.
*Aircraft carried:*
2x Z-15 anti-submarine helicopters
*Aviation facilities: *hangar with space for 2x10ton class helis.

This is a mighty impressive upgrade, if you ask me. *Of particular importance is the new IEPS, as well as the heavy ASW upgrades the ship has.
*
Is this an official source, or simply fan speculation about the 054B?


*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IblinI

Dante80 said:


> So, in summary (some of the numbers are speculated by me).
> 
> *Projected tonnage:*
> ~5000t
> *Length:*
> ~ 142m
> *Beam:*
> ~16,5m
> *Propulsion:*
> CODAG, 2x QC185 gas turbines (18MW each), 2x 16PA6BSTC-280 diesel engines (6.4MW each). IEPS consisting of 4DC generators, totally producing 48MW of power, running 4x10MW pump jet thrusters.
> *Speed: *
> In excess of 30 knots
> *Range: *
> 6,500 nautical miles at 18knots estimated
> *Complement: *
> 170-190, if you add the air crews.
> *Sensors and processing systems:*
> 364A S-band phased-array radar, L-band radar, X-band multitasking digital array radar. Fire control, SAM, navigation radars. Bow, towed and VDS sonar, datalink and satcom systems.
> *Electronic warfare & decoys: *
> Electronic warfare support system and decoy launcher system using 24 decoy rocket launchers. Tech leveraged from the 055 type.
> *Armament:*
> 1x PJ26 76.2mm naval gun*.*
> 1x H/PJ-11 11-tube 30mm naval gun CIWS.
> 1x HQ-10 short-range defense missile launcher, 24cells.
> 32x 6,5m depth VLS cells in the bow for HQ-16 SAM and Yu-8 anti submarine rockets.
> 16x 9m depth VLS cells in front of the helicopter hangar, compatible with cruise missiles, ASuW missiles and drones.
> 2 × 3 324mm Yu-7 ASW torpedo launchers.
> *Aircraft carried:*
> 2x Z-15 anti-submarine helicopters
> *Aviation facilities: *hangar with space for 2x10ton class helis.
> 
> This is a mighty impressive upgrade, if you ask me. *Of particular importance is the new IEPS, as well as the heavy ASW upgrades the ship has.
> *
> Is this an official source, or simply fan speculation about the 054B?


We will see 054B this year or next, but it is never going to be like this CG, far too much for a A to B upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

In the Indian Ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Going by the latest "eight-part essay" productions of both 095 SSN and 096 SSBN are in full swing. 

Quantum leap in ALL that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## atan651

We need these new submarines pronto!


----------



## Dante80

cirr said:


> Going by the latest "eight-part essay" productions of both 095 SSN and 096 SSBN are in full swing.



That is extremely good to hear!
Will 096 get inducted with JL-3 off the bat, or is it expected to start operations with JL-2 first?


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Going by the latest "eight-part essay" productions of both 095 SSN and 096 SSBN are in full swing.
> 
> Quantum leap in ALL that matter.



Can you post the essay? Do we know what stage of construction they're in?



Dante80 said:


> That is extremely good to hear!
> Will 096 get inducted with JL-3 off the bat, or is it expected to start operations with JL-2 first?



Not sure, but the rocket motor for the JL-3 first stage was supposedly tested in 2017, so the project is definitely in full swing. Henri K. predicts an entry-to-service date of 2026, roughly in line with the 09VI program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Dante80 said:


> That is extremely good to hear!
> Will 096 get inducted with JL-3 off the bat, or is it expected to start operations with JL-2 first?


Not particularly surprising, given recent activity at the Bohai Shipyard. Also, the 096 will definitely start out with the JL-3 ... it takes longer for the dev of the former than the latter.



Akasa said:


> Can you post the essay? Do we know what stage of construction they're in?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but the rocket motor for the JL-3 first stage was supposedly tested in 2017, so the project is definitely in full swing. Henri K. predicts an entry-to-service date of 2026, roughly in line with the 09VI program.


I’m not sure though. The 096’s entry date should be around 2023, in line with the 095. So I’m not sure why the JL-3 will have to wait so long ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Figaro said:


> Not particularly surprising, given recent activity at the Bohai Shipyard. Also, the 096 will definitely start out with the JL-3 ... it takes longer for the dev of the former than the latter.
> 
> 
> I’m not sure though. The 096’s entry date should be around 2023, in line with the 095. So I’m not sure why the JL-3 will have to wait so long ...



You're basing these dates off of what?


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Going by the latest "eight-part essay" productions of both 095 SSN and 096 SSBN are in full swing.
> 
> Quantum leap in ALL that matter.



Here is the full article. If somebody could translate, it would be highly appreciated.



> 【贯彻落实新时代中船重工高质量发展战略纲要】七一九所：这一场变革不容易
> 
> “这一整节车厢快被我们的人包了”。
> 
> 
> 这是今年2月28日，中船重工七一九所一位科研人员在微信工作群里的留言。那一天，飞驰的G1290动车载着七一九所人，赶赴离家千里之外的建造厂，开始厂所融合设计的新征程。
> 
> 
> 就在半年前，由七一九所冷文军总师带队，这支60余名精兵强将组成的设计队伍，雄赳赳开赴配建现场，打了一场艰难而又漂亮的硬仗：平均每天发放90份包含大量结构、设备或管路的三维数据包。
> 
> 
> 60多人，90份三维数据包！这相当于每人平均每天要画1.5张图纸，而在过去，同样一张图纸要耗时1～2周。况且，这些经过精准计算、精细设计的数据包，其设计内涵远超过以往数张施工设计蓝图。
> 
> 
> 那一场硬仗打了80多天。60多人通过“5+2”、“白+黑”奋战，完成了63000余道审签工序，向工厂发放7000余份经过精确计算、精细设计、精准定位的三维数据包，顺利完成了某产品的设计数据发放任务。这是一个让人惊叹的记录，比以往型号的施工设计供图整整快了一年！
> 
> 
> 一年啊，对等不起的工程任务来说，是何其珍贵的12个月！
> 
> 
> 当七一九所科研人员点击最后一份数据包“归档”按钮时，在场的年轻人无不高声欢呼，不少人眼里饱含泪花。那一瞬间，数年奋斗历程中难忘的点点滴滴都在眼前浮现：有的科研人员奋战至午夜双目干涩仍不肯下机；有科研人员痛失至亲却回家短短三天就又归队参战；还有刘义成副总师，年过五旬还亲手翻译3000余页资料；冷文军总师无数次如琢如磨研究问题至深夜……
> 
> 
> 一切努力，都是为了一场叫“全三维设计”的设计模式变革；赢回的时间，离不开那场叫“全三维设计”的设计模式变革。
> 
> 
> “全三维设计”有很多种含义。一是全过程，从方案论证阶段开始进行三维设计，不再是以往型号二维设计为主、三维设计进行空间校核的模式，可开展各阶段的总体平衡。二是全要素，不仅关注总布置设计，还要解决集成优化、声学、维修性、人因工程等诸多要素的集成设计与验证问题。三是全寿期，不仅立足于总体设计，还要解决可生产性检查、生产设计融合、工装对接、虚拟建造、数据交换等上下游问题。
> 
> 
> 多年来，七一九所采用二维图样为主、三维校核为辅、串行设计与发放的设计方式。这种设计方式存在显性化、精细化不够、总体综合平衡深度不足、并行设计难以开展等问题，难以支撑高精尖装备的研制。七一九所人意识到，要提高设计质量和效率，满足研制新时代一流装备的需要，唯有从研制方式上入手排除万难进行变革，才能不辱使命，完成党和国家的重托。
> 
> 
> 变革从来就不会一帆风顺。七一九所推行全三维设计面临种种难题。一是没有体系，需要全面开展三维数字化定义体系和管理体系研究、设计方法和标准研究、设计环境和数据管理系统研究等。二是没有先例，行业惯例要打破，研制模型要重新建立，思想认识要逐步统一，尤其是习惯成自然的二维图样管理制度，碰到三维设计条件下如何融合工厂工艺设计、如何实现数据全息传递、如何数字化检验等，都变成了令人望而生畏的问题。三是没有时间，型号研制进度紧迫，他们相当于一边“造飞机”一边还要“开飞机”赶进度，大量繁杂的研究工作已使七一九所科研人员高负荷运转，如今还要领先一步建立全三维数字化设计体系，不容人有半点喘息机会……
> 
> 
> “这是一条正确的必由之路，为了推动我国舰船事业高质量发展，再难我们也要做。”七一九所邱志强副所长志坚如磐。
> 
> 
> “我们要在短时间走完先进国家几十年走过的路。”翁震平所长在一次大会战动员会上深情地说。他还亲自用科学家的严谨，带着行政线、技术线对这一场革命进行了高度概括，凝练成“2+2+1”理念。
> 
> 
> 对，他们为之持之以恒奋斗的就是“2+2+1”！这凝结了七一九所几十年工程型号研制智慧，也昭示了未来的高质量发展理念。第一个2是基础，即基于三维数字样船的定量计算仿真、基于实船背景严格的集成试验验证。第二个2是方法，即采用功能性能与隐身、六性、可生产性等多质量特性相融合的设计方法，采用全三维设计、多专业并行、厂所融合的设计方法。第三个1是目标，实现深入到系统、设备、零部件的总体设计量化精准的目标。
> 
> 
> 按照“2+2+1”理念指导，七一九所举全之力，体系化地开展了大量技术研究和开发工作，贯通了全三维设计途径。利用这些研究成果全面开展的型号精细化设计，“步步为营”，环环相扣，经过规划设计、完整性设计、综合平衡、多特性校核、可生产性平衡、试验验证、数字样机评审等迭代设计活动，直到达到用户提出的“精品工程”要求。
> 
> 
> 结果令人欣慰！这一场全所未有的设计模式变革，推动了跨专业、跨部门跨厂所的并行协同设计，最终构建了面向建造、覆盖全船各功能系统的数字样船：各系统和部件采用三维数字化模型进行装配、检查和协调，实现了大型船舶100%的三维建模和100%精确定位的多专业并行协同产品数字化定义。七一九所在收获“国防科技工业信息化推进工作优秀单位”等荣誉称号的同时，也得到了用户的高度赞誉，称其为船舶行业的“革命性和引领性突破”。集团公司领导也充分肯定了这一场变革带来的成效——“第一次在船舶行业看到了全三维数字样机”。
> 
> 
> 如今，七一九所建设了多个虚拟现实厅，有全船级的演示大厅，也有工作组级的协调小厅。在这些虚拟现实厅里，你可以看到这样一副生动妙曼的场景：设计人员正戴着导航头盔，在沉浸式虚拟现实场景中“漫游”；通过手中的手柄，他们可以多人同时“抵达”船内任何地方，对照模拟实物讨论设计方案，检查设计结果；他们可以与受邀来的建造厂技术人员、军方代表一道，共同评估可生产性、体验操作……
> 
> 
> 这样一幅高度融合的图像里，写满了七一九所人矢志不渝打造高质量产品的担当精神、创新勇气和实践智慧。



Link here: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/crSXJIVym4hs00adKi0Kcw


----------



## LKJ86

In the Indian Ocean on 2018.4.18

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


>




Pardon, but why do you post an Army Aviation Z-19 in a PLAN news thread???


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Deino said:


> Pardon, but why do you post an Army Aviation Z-19 in a PLAN news thread???


its a picture of recent drill to warn taiwan authority near jinmen of taiwan province


----------



## cirr

It looks though the PLAN is developing a new class of heavy surface combatant. 

20000-ton plus cruiser? 40000-ton plus battleship? 

With all sorts of missiles and guns and directed-energy weapons...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dante80

cirr said:


> It looks though the PLAN is developing a new class of heavy surface combatant.
> 
> 20000-ton plus cruiser? 40000-ton plus battleship?
> 
> With all sorts of missiles and guns and directed-energy weapons...



Class? As in, not an improved 055 but something different? And bigger still?

I think that we might get that Arsenal ship after all! Another option would be a command cruiser (one per fleet) as a secondary CVBG anchor point (and the center of AAW and C4I operations).


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> It looks though the PLAN is developing a new class of heavy surface combatant.
> 
> 20000-ton plus cruiser? 40000-ton plus battleship?
> 
> With all sorts of missiles and guns and directed-energy weapons...



Can you provide the original link to the rumor?


----------



## cirr

Dante80 said:


> Class? As in, not an improved 055 but something different? And bigger still?
> 
> I think that we might get that Arsenal ship after all! Another option would be a command cruiser (one per fleet) as a secondary CVBG anchor point (and the center of AAW and C4I operations).



In its own class.

There is also an oversized Type 075 LHD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> its a picture of recent drill to warn taiwan authority near jinmen of taiwan province



But still no relevance to "*Chinese Navy (PLAN) News & Discussions*"


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> In its own class.
> 
> There is also an oversized Type 075 LHD.


The Chinese Navy seems to be one step ahead of its Air Force sibling. No longer only following other footsteps but plan to create a new unique class of its own. Hopefully the PLAAF may arrive to that stage in near future, as the J-20 chief designer, Yang Wei, said in last interview during the Two Sessions, that he aspires for setting new standard in future!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

April, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Happy birthday to PLAN!




























https://m.weibo.cn/2070213285/4231756523487183

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Akasa said:


> You're basing these dates off of what?


Numerous PLA watchers have spoke of a commission in the early 2020's (which is in parallel with the 095). 2023 is just a tentative date; it may be commissioned even earlier. My point is that it would be strange for the 096 to enter service before the completion of the JL-3 ... especially given Chinese experience in SLBMs, most notably the JL-2 and JL-2A


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> It looks though the PLAN is developing a new class of heavy surface combatant.
> 
> 20000-ton plus cruiser? 40000-ton plus battleship?
> 
> With all sorts of missiles and guns and directed-energy weapons...



I have long thought about such a destroyer. 

On the lines of the Russian Battlecruisers: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirov-class_battlecruiser

These give China quite a huge advantage, because with a nuclear reactor they have endless endurance and range, only limited by crew supplies and crew endurance. They don't need extensive support facilities and distant bases. While Russia fields only one such cruiser, China can perhaps field a dozen or more, given its shipbuilding capability and financial might.


----------



## Figaro

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I have long thought about such a destroyer.
> 
> On the lines of the Russian Battlecruisers: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirov-class_battlecruiser
> 
> These give China quite a huge advantage, because with a nuclear reactor they have endless endurance and range, only limited by crew supplies and crew endurance. They don't need extensive support facilities and distant bases. While Russia fields only one such cruiser, China can perhaps field a dozen or more, given its shipbuilding capability and financial might.


I don't think China will ever put nuclear reactors into their surface combatants ... as evidenced by the inefficiencies and huge upkeep of those Kirovs. Nuclear powered warships are a thing of the past ... China won't resurrect them from the Cold War.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Figaro said:


> I don't think China will ever put nuclear reactors into their surface combatants ... as evidenced by the inefficiencies and huge upkeep of those Kirovs. Nuclear powered warships are a thing of the past ... China won't resurrect them from the Cold War.



Russians have had difficulties with pretty much all of their Naval vessels, so the Russian experience to keep these destroyers going, which are more than 2 decade old, is no sign of anything. 

Nuclear Power provides pretty much endless supply of power, and is the only one that can do so. This is the reason why all american submarines are nuclear. US doesn't need nuclear surface combatants because it has an American base, allies, and support facilities in nearly every corner of the world. 

In this region, they have, Okinawa, Japanese mainland ports, Korea, Guam, Phillipines, Singapore, Australia, Deigo Garcia, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait.


----------



## Dante80

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Russians have had difficulties with pretty much all of their Naval vessels, so the Russian experience to keep these destroyers going, which are more than 2 decade old, is no sign of anything.
> 
> Nuclear Power provides pretty much endless supply of power, and is the only one that can do so. This is the reason why all american submarines are nuclear. US doesn't need nuclear surface combatants because it has an American base, allies, and support facilities in nearly every corner of the world.
> 
> In this region, they have, Okinawa, Japanese mainland ports, Korea, Guam, Phillipines, Singapore, Australia, Deigo Garcia, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait.



Nuclear marine propulsion is not a new thing. Both the Soviet Union and the US dabbled with it in the past, and the idea of a nuclear range Navy is pretty old in itself. See operation Sea Orbit for reference.







There is a reason though for the whole thing not catching on. While Nuclear Propulsion makes sense for power hungry (catapults) Aircraft Carriers and speed/range dependent SSNs/SSBNs (patrol endurance), it was found pretty fast that the solution was not truly fitting for a whole surface battle group. The cost/effect ratio was unbalanced, and in the end fuel was really only one of the things that a patrolling group needed in Replenishment at sea (RAS) operations. The low fuel cost is offset by the high operating costs and investment in infrastructure, as well as a significant decommission cost.

I can see PLAN moving to Nuclear propelled CVs in the future (it makes sense), but for destroyers or cruisers? No.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Dante80 said:


> Nuclear marine propulsion is not a new thing. Both the Soviet Union and the US dabbled with it in the past, and the idea of a nuclear range Navy is pretty old in itself. See operation Sea Orbit for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason though for the whole thing not catching on. While Nuclear Propulsion makes sense for power hungry (catapults) Aircraft Carriers and speed/range dependent SSNs/SSBNs (patrol endurance), it was found pretty fast that the solution was not truly fitting for a whole surface battle group. The cost/effect ratio was unbalanced, and in the end fuel was really only one of the things that a patrolling group needed in Replenishment at sea (RAS) operations. The low fuel cost is offset by the high operating costs and investment in infrastructure, as well as a significant decommission cost.
> 
> I can see PLAN moving to Nuclear propelled CVs in the future (it makes sense), but for destroyers or cruisers? No.




But PLAN doesn't have what USN possesses, which is a huge array of bases worldwide, ready to equip and supply. 

Along with that, if lasers and Railguns do indeed become mature, they could only reliably be powered by nuclear power.


----------



## Dante80

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But PLAN doesn't have what USN possesses, which is a huge array of bases worldwide, ready to equip and supply.
> 
> Along with that, if lasers and Railguns do indeed become mature, they could only reliably be powered by nuclear power.



PLAN also does not have the mission requirements and political mandate that the USN has. Its most demanding mission (protection of sea routes on the far seas - China<->Africa) is a lot less taxing (considering), and is also a reason for China moving to establish a presence in Djibouti, Sri Lanka and Pakistan.

With regards to Lasers and/or Electromagnetic weapons, it seems that both the USN and PLAN are planning to fulfill that capability via a competent IEPS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1663285094/4232024283407176

---
2018.4.17-20

























http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-04/23/content_8012474.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

I have seen many posts here and in some other forums doubting there is sufficient trained sailors to man the new ships entering PLAN service. Here is Dalian Naval Academy, training Chinese and foreign naval personals. China has the foresight to train sailors before finished building their ships. Lets discard the doubts.

Photo celebrating 69 anniversary of founding of PLAN by Dalian Naval Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

052B 169











































https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/WfKgb3SrZ9jzJ2WLKfcu_Q

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

In Indian Ocean
2018.4.24

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

lcloo said:


> Indeed you are right. So what is that? 055#4 for JNCX? or a 052D?
> 
> 
> Thank you that is real pleasent surprise. 055#3 has progress very fast. the one I noted as #3 could be #4?



Now I guessed I know what this ship is, It is the new 052D variant with extended length on landing deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

lcloo said:


> I have seen many posts here and in some other forums doubting there is sufficient trained sailors to man the new ships entering PLAN service. Here is Dalian Naval Academy, training Chinese and foreign naval personals. China has the foresight to train sailors before finished building their ships. Lets discard the doubts.
> 
> Photo celebrating 69 anniversary of founding of PLAN by Dalian Naval Academy.
> 
> View attachment 468914
> View attachment 468915
> View attachment 468916
> View attachment 468917
> View attachment 468918


Agreed. Just because we don’t have a public ceremony over commissioning does not mean the new 052Ds have not been commissioned ... and definitely does not a mean a lack of trained personnel.


----------



## samsara

Figaro said:


> Agreed. Just because we don’t have a public ceremony over commissioning does not mean the new 052Ds have not been commissioned ... and definitely *does not a mean a lack of trained personnel.*


Some forumers, here and there, are indeed INTENTIONALLY saying like that, after all the clues, as a way to solicit the said pictures from the other members, that they perceive as possibly having the coveted access to such info. Remember this famous line: *"Show the picture or it does not exist!" *IMO, in some circumstances it's just a cheap trick. Simply ignore them!
Or, purely a kind of disparaging remark in covert form... indirectly hinting the state of lacking brain for not being able to plan on the needed human resources [though have the capability to build the hardware]  LOL
And depending on the quality of the said forumers, some could be merely lacking of the common sense.
All in all, just ignore those kinds of personalities!! They have their own skins at play.


----------



## monitor

Dalian Shipyard today ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.26

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.17-20

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Jiangnan no longer the only shipyard in serial production of Type 726A LCAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

054A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

051B 167 & YJ-12

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> Jiangnan no longer the only shipyard in serial production of Type 726A LCAC.


Trump & Tsai may have credits in such decision here and many others. Navy and Air Force as well as RF in particular will reap benefits of the more heartedly supports from the central govt. 

The HUANGPU shipyard participates either in the construction or maintenance of hovercraft (LCAC) Type 726 or 726A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990640415010312192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> View attachment 470577


Just to make sure... 055#2???


----------



## LKJ86

samsara said:


> Just to make sure... 055#2???


Impossible.


----------



## lcloo

JNCX has a unique launch method in which DDGs are moved to a floatation platform and slide sideway to the flooded drydock. This one looks like the traditiion launch method normally used in Dalian Shipyard, more likely a 052D. Check top of radar mast.



samsara said:


> Just to make sure... 055#2???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> JNCX has a unique launch method in which DDGs are moved to a floatation platform and slide sideway to the flooded drydock. This one looks like the traditiion launch method normally used in Dalian Shipyard, more likely a 052D. Check top of radar mast.


Nope. It's Type 910, an underwater weapon test ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

星海军事 said:


> Nope. It's Type 910, an underwater weapon test ship.


910型试验舰的三号舰？ （91041舰？）


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.27

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

China is sending 052D DDG #173 and 054A FFG #573 to Indonesia for multi-national exercise Komodo-2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-05/02/content_8021401.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.25










http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-05/02/content_8021429.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese naval escort taskforces conduct mission handover*
Source China Military Online | Editor Li Jiayao | Time 2018-05-02

GULF OF ADEN, May 2 (ChinaMil) -- The 28th Chinese naval escort taskforce handed over the mission of escorting merchant ships sailing in the Gulf of Aden and waters off Somali coast to its successor, the 29th Chinese naval escort taskforce on Tuesday.

The 29th Chinese naval escort taskforce consists of the frigates Binzhou and Xuzhou and the comprehensive supply ship Qiandaohu sent by the Donghai Fleet of the PLA Navy. The three warships set sail on April 4 from their homeport in Zhoushan, a coastal city in east China's Zhejiang province and arrived at the east water of the Gulf of Aden on April 28.

A mission handover ceremony was held Tuesday morning aboard the frigate Yancheng, the commanding ship of the 28th escort taskforce.

Before the mission handover, the two escort taskforces jointly conducted an escort drill. During the drill, the supply ship Qiandaohu, which acted as the merchant ship, was escorted by the other naval ships of the two taskforces heading to the terminal of the escort voyage in the west water of the Gulf of Aden.

The 28th Chinese naval escort taskforce, which is composed of three warships form the PLA Navy's Beihai Fleet, i.e. the frigates Yancheng and Weifang and the comprehensive supply ship Taihu, started the escort mission in the Gulf of Aden and waters off Somalia on December 26, 2017. The taskforce has successfully completed 30 escort missions in the past four months.

source:http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-05/02/content_8021582.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

---

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese naval ships arrive in Indonesia for Komodo Exercise 2018*
Source China Military Online | Editor Yao Jianing | Time 2018-05-04





Chinese frigate Liuzhou (FFG-573) arrives at the designated anchorage in the waters near Lombok of Indonesia to participate in the Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo 2018 on May 3, 2018. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zeng Xingjian)

GUIDED-MISSILE DESTROYER CHANGSHA, May 4 (ChinaMil) -- The guided-missile destroyer Changsha and the guided-missile frigate Liuzhou of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy arrived at the waters near Lombok of Indonesia to participate in the multilateral naval exercise, dubbed Komodo 2018 hosted by the Indonesian Navy, on May 3, local time.

The Chinese naval ships anchored at the designated anchorage area on Thursday morning to join dozens of participating warships from Russia, France, Malaysia, Thailand, the United States, Indonesia and other countries.

Fifty naval ships and over 4000 sailors from more than 43 countries will participate in the exercise scheduled from 4th to 9th of May. The six-day exercise comprises of three phases, i.e., the harbor phase, the sea phase and the civic mission phase.

The participating navies will conduct table top exercise and command post exercise on humanitarian assistance and disaster relief, drills of engineering civic action program (ENCAP), medical civic action program (MEDCAP), maritime interception, VBSS (visit, board, search and seizure) and sailing pass, and take part in social events including the city parade, maritime exhibition and cultural performances, sports activities, and so on.

The two Chinese naval ships set sail from a military port in Sanya, a port city in China's island province of Hainan on April 25. During the voyage, they carried out training of multiple subjects such as surface-air operations, VBSS and ship-helicopter coordination.

It is the third time that the Chinese Navy has taken part in the biennial Komodo multilateral naval exercise.





Chinese destroyer Changsha (DDG-173) arrives at the designated anchorage area near Lombok of Indonesia to participate in the Multilateral Naval Exercise Komodo 2018 on May 3, 2018. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Zeng Xingjian)

source:http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-05/04/content_8023690.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

29th 054A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 471949
> View attachment 471950
> View attachment 471951
> View attachment 471952
> View attachment 471953
> View attachment 471954
> View attachment 471955
> View attachment 471956
> View attachment 471957


I read hope we can see the 054B soon ... The 054A has been the mainstay frigate for quite a while now.


----------



## english_man

Figaro said:


> I read hope we can see the 054B soon ... The 054A has been the mainstay frigate for quite a while now.



Hopefully soon, as i've noticed there have been no new ships added in the construction list for the 054A. Its still at 30 vessels.........and according to Chinese Wiki........the 27th ship in class joined service in April of this year. Is there any confirmation of this from anywhere else?


----------



## 帅的一匹

Can we just stop produce frigates? We need more DDG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UserUnknown2025

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 472458


射啥？潜射导弹？超高音速反舰导弹？水漂弹？


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4237454138013100

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*Type 055, Type 056, Type 910... These new Chinese vessels launched silently — East Pendulum (2018-05-09)*

_It has now been a little over two months since there was any information, officially published at least, on the launching of new ships for the Chinese Navy, a silence that of course does not reflect the reality as no less than five new surface ships - including the second large destroyer Type 055 and two corvettes Type 056A - were launched in four different shipyards in China between early March and late April._

The first ones that were launched recently are two Type 056 corvettes, one at the Huangpu Shipyard in Guangzhou in early March and the other at the Hudong Shipyard in Shanghai on March 17th. It is the 44th and 45th class of a total of sixty buildings ordered by the Chinese Navy since the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015).

For the moment, it is unclear whether the two new vessels are of the Type 056 basic version, or the Type 056A anti-submarine variant, but if we believe in the last follow-up where almost all new hulls were built are for the ASW (Anti-Submarine Warfare), one can reasonably think that the trend will continue.

After a small installation in 2017 with only three Type 056 launched, against 8 in 2012, 10 in 2013 or 9 in 2016, the production rate of this class of ship dedicated to coastal defense and the protection of maritime interests (EEZ... ) could be picked up slightly this year, but this remains to be confirmed.

The past Corvettes now comes from a somewhat special ship, which, according to a former Chinese naval technical officer, would be designed specifically for submarine hunting. This is the second catamaran Type 927, launched in March at the Wuchang Shipyard located in central China.

Very little detail on this SWATH (Small Waterplane Area Twin Hull) configuration catamaran class has been released so far, nor even its standard displacement, but it is believed to be close to the USS Impeccable therefore it is close to 5,000 tonnes.

But if there is one ship that attracts the attention of everyone, among all the new buildings launched in the last two months, this is the second unit of the Type 055 large destroyer.

It is from Saturday, April 28th, that Shanghai spotters begin to signal the imminent launch of this nearly 12,000-ton warship, the largest first-class ship ever built for the Chinese Navy, at Jiangnan Changxing Shipyard in Shanghai.

The ship that was launched a day later will now join its twin launched a year ago, at the same shipyard, and followed by two other hulls currently under construction in another Chinese shipyard in the North, the Dalian Shipyard in Liaoning, where the 2nd Chinese aircraft carrier is also built there.

And the aerial imagery shows that two more Type 055s, in blocks and modules at the moment, have already been put on hold in these two shipyards, bringing the known number of this new Chinese destroyer class to six units, at a minimum. Their launch could be considered by the end of 2019.

Finally, the last vessel of the Chinese Navy that was launched is a build-up serving as a test bench for weapons and equipment, known a priori under the class reference Type 910.

Built at the Wuhu Shipyard in eastern China, Anhui, the ceremony of cutting the first sheet of the ship was linked on May 11, 2017 in the presence of officials of several naval test centers of the Chinese Navy, as well as the 708 Institute responsible for its design, and CINF, a Chinese institute specializing in non-ferrous metallurgy.

According to some sources in China, this new Type 910 would be used for "specific project" tests and will join a fairly large fleet of Chinese test-bed vessels, consisting of two Type 909 / Type 909A for surface equipment testing (radars, missile systems...), and two existing Type 910s for submarine weapon system testing.

It is believed that this new Type 910 is expected to displace approximately 6,000 tonnes.

(…) 
Henri Kenhmann

http://www.eastpendulum.com/type-05...ouveaux-navires-chinois-mis-a-leau-en-silence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

_Type *052D Destroyer Nanjing*/南京 (hull number 155) & Type *054A Frigate Anyang*/安阳 (hull number 599) both have been commissioned already._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994240874077810688


----------



## LKJ86

Z-9D & YJ-9
2018.5.11

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4238869950541166

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Sea trials of the _Shandong_ have commenced at 6:45 Beijing time.





Video here:
https://3g.163.com/all/article/DHLTTS1V0001899N.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.11-14

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

2018.5.14

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1740979351/4239878868601316

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Spain, 2018.5.13-16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

052C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

They should sell Type 052C already, or refit them to Type 052D standard. Replace those revolver VLS chamber with Type 052D VLS System.

With today perceptive, Type 052C capability is not better than a Frigate Standard.


----------



## LKJ86

Brainsucker said:


> They should sell Type 052C already, or refit them to Type 052D standard. Replace those revolver VLS chamber with Type 052D VLS System.
> 
> With today perceptive, Type 052C capability is not better than a Frigate Standard.


What is the Frigate Standard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dante80

Brainsucker said:


> They should sell Type 052C already, or refit them to Type 052D standard. Replace those revolver VLS chamber with Type 052D VLS System.
> 
> With today perceptive, Type 052C capability is not better than a Frigate Standard.



That doesn't make much sense...unless you are talking about _"Frigates"_ like Horizon, F100, FREMM/FREDA etc. Which have about the same displacement and capabilities as the 052C does. And that is hardly a "standard" (those are essentially destroyers, not frigates). 

The six 052C destroyers are not going away anytime soon. The hulls are pretty new (I mean, the last one was commissioned 3 years ago) and the destroyers are sorely needed for PLANs fleets. It *is* possible that sometime in the future we might see Lanzhou and Haikou getting a refit/upgrade/SLEP at the 20-25 year mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Brainsucker said:


> They should sell Type 052C already, or refit them to Type 052D standard. Replace those revolver VLS chamber with Type 052D VLS System.
> 
> With today perceptive, Type 052C capability is not better than a Frigate Standard.


You might as well be referring to the decades old 053s. The 052Cs are very capable destroyers ...


----------



## Brainsucker

Dante80 said:


> That doesn't make much sense...unless you are talking about _"Frigates"_ like Horizon, F100, FREMM/FREDA etc. Which have about the same displacement and capabilities as the 052C does. And that is hardly a "standard" (those are essentially destroyers, not frigates).
> 
> The six 052C destroyers are not going away anytime soon. The hulls are pretty new (I mean, the last one was commissioned 3 years ago) and the destroyers are sorely needed for PLANs fleets. It *is* possible that sometime in the future we might see Lanzhou and Haikou getting a refit/upgrade/SLEP at the 20-25 year mark.



Just count how many missiles that 052C can bring. The VLS, despite a Destroyer can only bring 48 missiles, and all of them are HQ-9. It mean, the VLS can only bring 1 type of missile. To be considered as today Destroyer Standard, it's not enough. Because with that limited type of missiles that 052C can bring, type 052C can only accomplished a limited type missions, compared to Type 052D and other modern Destroyer.


----------



## LKJ86

Brainsucker said:


> Just count how many missiles that 052C can bring. The VLS, despite a Destroyer can only bring 48 missiles, and all of them are HQ-9. It mean, the VLS can only bring 1 type of missile. To be considered as today Destroyer Standard, it's not enough. Because with that limited type of missiles that 052C can bring, type 052C can't accomplished the mission that 052D and other modern Destroyer can.


You may forget 8* YJ-62.


----------



## Brainsucker

LKJ86 said:


> You may forget 8* YJ-62.



The question is, are those YJ-62 placed inside Type 052C VLS? 052C is the bigger version of 054A. It can't even bring both HQ-9 and HQ-16; it can't bring LACM.


----------



## LKJ86

Brainsucker said:


> The question is, are those YJ-62 placed inside Type 052C VLS? No, isn't it?


Of course the YJ-62 are not placed in the VLS. But does it matter???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

LKJ86 said:


> Of course the YJ-62 are not placed in the VLS. But does it matter???



Actually it is. You have to maneuver your ship to shoot YJ-62 from 052C, but you can just shoot as many as AShM via the VLS system from 052D, without even move or positioned your ship first.


----------



## LKJ86

Brainsucker said:


> Actually it is. You have to maneuver your ship to shoot YJ-62 from 052C, but you can just shoot as many as AShM via the VLS system from 052D, without even move or positioned your ship first.


There is no doubt that 052D is better than 052C. But 052C still meets the requirement of area air defense.

PLAN still has the 051B, 052 and 052B destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

LKJ86 said:


> There is no doubt that 052D is better than 052C. But 052C still meets the requirement of area air defense.
> 
> PLAN still has the 051B, 052 and 052B destroyers.



But it will be better if they upgrade the 052C to 052D standard.

It doesn't mean that HQ-9 is bad, but it is only 1 layer of air defense. That's why 052D has more than 1 type of Anti Air Missile. With HQ-9, HQ-16, and HHQ-10. Not to mention the CIWS. It's 4 layers of Air Defense.

If you say that 052C is a capable ship, yes. But to say that it can meet the requirement of today Destroyer Standard, I doubt it.


----------



## LKJ86

Brainsucker said:


> But it will be better if they upgrade the 052C to 052D standard.
> 
> It doesn't mean that HQ-9 is bad, but it is only 1 layer of air defense. That's why 052D has more than 1 type of Anti Air Missile. With HQ-9, HQ-16, and HHQ-10. Not to mention the CIWS. It's 4 layers of Air Defense.


Why not just go for more 055/052D or their updated versions?

052C will be upgraded, but hard to reach the 052D standard.



Brainsucker said:


> If you say that 052C is a capable ship, yes. But to say that it can meet the requirement of today Destroyer Standard, I doubt it.


What is today Destroyer Standard?

I think that only the right is the best. PLAN can't requst that all destroyers are 055.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*PLAN Frigate fires main gun in East China Sea*
Editor：Huang Panyue Time：2018-05-17











Editor：Huang Panyue Time：2018-05-17




The guided-missile frigate Yiwu (Hull 518) attached to a frigate flotilla with the navy under the PLA Eastern Theater Command fires its close-in weapons system at simulated sea targets during a 4-day maritime training exercise in waters of the East China Sea from May 12 to 15, 2018. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Wang Guiwei, Su Zhihong and Liu Min)


Editor：Huang Panyue Time：2018-05-17



Sailors ride in a rigid-hull inflatable boat to conduct small boat operations as the guided-missile frigates Yiwu (Hull 518) and Ezhou (Hull 513) steam in formation during a 4-day maritime training exercise in waters of the East China Sea from May 12 to 15, 2018. They are attached to a frigate flotilla with the navy under the PLA Eastern Theater Command. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Wang Guiwei, Su Zhihong and Liu Min)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4241715835243982

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

5.21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

054A




https://m.weibo.cn/1403915120/4242555124183741

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

570 black pennant number.. .......


----------



## rcrmj

Brainsucker said:


> But it will be better if they upgrade the 052C to 052D standard.
> 
> It doesn't mean that HQ-9 is bad, but it is only 1 layer of air defense. That's why 052D has more than 1 type of Anti Air Missile. With HQ-9, HQ-16, and HHQ-10. Not to mention the CIWS. It's 4 layers of Air Defense.
> 
> If you say that 052C is a capable ship, yes. But to say that it can meet the requirement of today Destroyer Standard, I doubt it.


052D does not have HQ-16 so far *and very likely will never be*```a *new type of quarter-packed ESSM* will be 052D and 055's second layer air defense missile`````the new Chinese ESSM will have its *classic engagement range of 50Km, with 3M plus speed and 30KM maximum effective altitude*```

and normally, for air defense ship, there are *only two layers of air defenses *(soft and hard)! not the "layers" depends on missile's range````in a classic situation when a ship has to provide air defense sheild to a task fleet, it usually uses its electronic warfare kits to *jeopardize enemy's battle theatre awareness and data communication among platform, weapon carriers and weapons*````but when enemy's weapon carrier has successfully launched its weapons on us, that basically means that the first layer of defense sheild was effectively overran, so the heavy burden will therefore passed on to the second layer of hard defense machnism````

052C's air defense capability might not meet PLAN or USAN's requirment to be top-end air-defense destroyer``however, it is still world class. As America's AEGIS + SM and China's “海之星”+HHQ -9 are the two best air-defense systems in the world````

in 2013, *a 052C alone*, without any system support, had *successfully intercepted 5 targets *at *speed of 3M plus, 10m above the sea level, simutaneously*``````in theory 052C can launch all of its* 48 HHQ-9 missiles at one go*! (in 90s, *USAN did something similar tests with over 100 various targets at very short period of time*, but with a tast fleet````so, their AEGIS lives up to its fame)

compared to 052C, 052D is more like a multi-task destoyer than a sole air defense platform, eventhough its “海之星” and HHQ-9B is better than its predecessor``

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Fire 64 units of H9b at one go. Wow!


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/5nDpyBQSdG1Bm_YiYBnn0Q

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rcrmj

wanglaokan said:


> Fire 64 units of H9b at one go. Wow!


in theory yes, it can```AESA+active seeker guidance = unlimited fire-channels``

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Nigeria

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Djibouti

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/txOPqDw6cKKwk7bfOihmzw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

CCTV军事报道
今天 09:41 来自 专业版微博
【海军与中国核工业集团签署军民融合发展战略合作框架协议】昨天下午，海军与中国核工业集团有限公司签署有关领域军民融合发展战略合作框架协议，双方商定在相关建设规划论证、专业力量建设、联合训练演练、重大项目建设等方面加强合作，务实推进军民融合创新发展。（刘少伟 管岳）
*
CCTV Military Report
Today 09:41 From Weibo*
[Navy and China National Nuclear Industry Group signed a strategic cooperation framework agreement between the military and the people] Yesterday afternoon, the Navy and China National Nuclear Industry Group Co., Ltd. signed a strategic cooperation framework agreement on military-civil integration development in related fields. The two sides agreed to build relevant plans, professional strength, and Strengthen cooperation in joint training drills, major project construction, and other aspects, and pragmatically promote the integration of military and civilian innovation and development. (Liu Shaowei Guan Yue)




​The words on the platform specify the relevant area to be nuclear emergency response.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

PLAN's undersea capabilities are about to get a boost:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...c396fa-68e6-11e8-bea7-c8eb28bc52b1_story.html


----------



## LKJ86

ZeEa5KPul said:


> PLAN's undersea capabilities are about to get a boost:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...c396fa-68e6-11e8-bea7-c8eb28bc52b1_story.html


Do you believe the story?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> Do you believe the story?


Of course not, China doesn't engage in such unethical behaviour as spying.

Real talk: the only thing I disbelieve about the story is that that's the extent of the breach. If I had to put down money, I would say China took a lot more.


----------



## lcloo

delete - wrong thread.....


----------



## 帅的一匹

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Of course not, China doesn't engage in such unethical behaviour as spying.
> 
> Real talk: the only thing I disbelieve about the story is that that's the extent of the breach. If I had to put down money, I would say China took a lot more.


Please notice that yesterday French president Macron named USA a big bully when he hold a joint meeting with Canada Premier Trudeau.

France and German are always the factor X in Europe, China shall take advantage of their divergence with USA.

When China&Russia defeat USA, German will rise again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/_o01Y13xEBqwpBCV06SzZg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UserUnknown2025

http://img.dser.com/attachment/forum/201806/10/130140ywwezw6ovecovo5o.jpg


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The 30th Type 054A, possibly/probably the last in the series

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

ZeEa5KPul said:


> PLAN's undersea capabilities are about to get a boost:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...c396fa-68e6-11e8-bea7-c8eb28bc52b1_story.html


Seriously, why does the US keep complaining of Chinese hacking? If they had better cyber defenses, would there be these instances? First, it was the stolen W88 plans. Then, it was the alleged 25 TB F-35 data stolen. Now this? Either American cyberdefenses need drastic improvement or these hacking instances are made up ... both of which do not bode well for the US.



wanglaokan said:


> Please notice that yesterday French president Macron named USA a big bully when he hold a joint meeting with Canada Premier Trudeau.
> 
> France and German are always the factor X in Europe, China shall take advantage of their divergence with USA.
> 
> When China&Russia defeat USA, German will rise again.


If China can build a strategic partnership with European countries, that would be a huge loss for the US. The relationship with Russia, while good, is full of constraints due to historical distrust and Russia's weak geopolitical/economic state. However, I don't think European countries will be leaning closer to China over the US ... esp since US pays their security bills.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

"破浪"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Photo from PLAN held first anti-sea mine combat assessment competition.





















​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*This Is What a Real Naval Buildup Looks Like*

*China’s is building destroyers faster than even the mighty U.S. Navy.*
By Kyle Mizokami
Jun 6, 2018





Recent photos from a shipyard in China sum up the news about Beijing’s navy: it’s growing, and fast. The sight of five brand-new guided missile destroyers shows China’s determination to field a fully modern navy to rival_—_or perhaps someday best_—_the U.S. Navy.




Foreground: 2 Type 052D destroyers. Perpendicular to them, in the water, is a third Type 052D. Farther away with the pyramid masts are two Type 055 destroyers.

The photos, posted online by _China Defense Blog_, were taken at the Dalian Shipyard in northern China. (To get there, take a flight to Dalian, get on Dongbei Road, and make a right at the Dalian IKEA onto Shugang Road. It’ll take you right to the shipyard.) Dalian is one of China’s most important shipyards, and was responsible for the renovation of China’s first aircraft carrier, Liaoning, from a rusting, incomplete hull to deployable ship, and China’s first indigenous carrier, Type 002, visible half a mile east here.

The photos show five destroyers: three Type 052D Luyang III and two Type 055 Renhaiguided missile destroyers fitting out for service in the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN). The Type 052D and Type 055 destroyers are China’s most modern designs. The unnamed ships have been hanging out at Dalian for the better part of a year_._ In the Google Maps satellite photos, the two ships side by side in the shipyard_—_the two Type 055s_—_appear still under construction with various parts of the superstructure missing. In the _China Defense Blog_ photos, both ships appear complete, at least from the outside. Also in the satellite photos the Type 052D in drydock has floated out and a second Type 052D has changed position.




Type 052D destroyer Hefei, St. Petersburg, Russia, July 2017.
GETTY IMAGES

The Type 052D Luyang IIIs first began construction in 2011. The 052Ds are 505 feet long, displace 7,000 tons, and have a top speed of 29 knots. The destroyers were designed as “air warfare” ships, designed to protect high value PLAN assets_—_like the carriers Liaoning, Type 002, or Type 071 amphibious transports_—_from air and missile attack. Each has four Type 346A phased array radars, a Knife Rest air search radar, two target illumination radars, and sixty vertical launch missile silos for surface to air missiles, anti-ship missiles, land attack cruise missiles, and anti-submarine weapons.





Type 055 destroyer at launching ceremony, 2017.
CHINESE INTERNET

The Type 055 Renhai destroyers are the largest surface combatants built in Asia since World War II. The Type 055s are similar to the Type 052Ds only larger and more capable. The new destroyers are 590 feet long and displace 13,000 tons, and have four Type 346X radars and between 112 and 128 vertical launch silos.

By comparison the U.S. Navy’s Flight IIA _Arleigh Burke_-class destroyers are 508 feet long but displace 9,500 tons, making them much heavier than the Type 052Ds. The _Burkes _are faster, capable of speeds up to 31.6 knots. The most numerous type of destroyer in USN service, the Flight IIAs have the SPY-1D(V) radar controlled by the Aegis Combat System, plus three target illuminators and 96 missile silos.





The Arleigh Burke class destroyer USS Fitzgerald.
GETTY IMAGES

China’s warship production has run at a breakneck pace for the better part of a decade and spans several shipyards, including Dalian. China laid down the hull of the first Type 052D destroyer in 2012; four years later, _Jane’s_ reported seven Type 052Ds under construction at once. As of June 2017, there were thirteen Type 052Ds in service or under construction. Meanwhile, _The Diplomat_ reports six Type 055s in various stages of production. That makes 19 destroyers in six years, or an average of just over three a year.

In other words,* in six years China began construction on three times more destroyers than in the ranks of the entire Royal Navy.* Meanwhile, during the same time period the the U.S. Navy began construction on three _Zumwalt_-class destroyers and up to eight _Arleigh Burke_-class destroyers, for a total of 11. We don’t know how good (or bad) China’s new destroyers are, or even how many they eventually plan to build. We do know Beijing likes its current ships enough to mass produce them, and it is out-producing the U.S. Navy.

https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a21086031/china-naval-build-up/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Photo from PLAN held first anti-sea mine combat assessment competition.


​*PLA conducts anti-underwater mine warfare drill to protect maritime sovereignty*
Source Global Times Editor Li Jiayao Time 2018-06-18

The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy recently conducted its first competitive live-munition underwater anti-mine warfare exercise, with experts saying the training focused on future military scenarios.

Bombers, minesweepers and mine-hunting ships of multiple PLA theater commands participated in "back-to-back" tests in the East China Sea, which included covert installation of underwater mines by air units, navigational path clearance by surface ships, and mine detection and sweeping, the official website of the PLA Navy, navy.81.cn reported Friday.

Installation and clearance of underwater mines is an important naval battle capability that must be improved upon in preparation for possible future foreign interference in the Taiwan Straits, the South China Sea or the East China Sea, Song Zhongping, a Chinese military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times on Monday.

Some military powers could block China's key marine outfalls and navigation paths by installing mines to delay the PLA, Song added, noting that PLA Navy preventative strategy could help defuse such foreign threats.

PLA deterrence strategy of laying underwater mines could also effectively keep foreign forces away from China's coastal waters, he said.

Nearly 20 underwater mines were installed, detected and swept during the assessment.

"The simulation was very realistic because we didn't have any information about the mines related to quantity, model or location," Zhu Shizhai, commander of a Southern Theater Command anti-mine fleet, was quoted by the report as saying.

Zhu's fleet was the first to find and eliminate a navigational path mine in the assessment on June 12.

PLA officials simulated complex scenarios according to real battlefield rules and did everything possible to recreate realistic combat situations in order to reinforce troops' strengths and improve upon their weaknesses.

Mine clearance is a challenge not only for China, but also for militarily advanced countries such as the US and Japan, he said, adding that reinforcement of the capability better prepares militaries for future operations.

More than 40 experts and professors from PLA Navy training institutions and research institutes and colleges were allocated to different fleets to comprehensively evaluate ships' mine-sweeping operations based on tactical methods, maneuvering process, and combat effectiveness.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Prospect for 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## ILC

Too many nuclear submarines, especially type 093 and 094, why would China build more than current 4 type 094?


----------



## lcloo

The poster, 辽宁号总指挥长， considered a big shrimp, stated in his Weibo that total of 6 units aircraft carrier projects had been signed for approval, this is inclusive of CV 16 Liaoning and 002 which is under going sea trial.

The magnetic cat (EMALS) 003 is to be built in JNCX, Shanghai, and the nuclear powered 004 is to be built in Dalian.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese frigate Binzhou welcomes visitors in Kiel Week*
Source：China Military Online Editor：Li Jiayao 2018-06-20
By Hou Rui and Wang Xiaoxin

KIEL, GERMANY, June 20 (ChinaMil) -- The guided-missile frigate Binzhou (Hull 515) of the 29th Chinese naval escort taskforce was open to the public from June 16 to 17 in Kiel, Germany. The Chinese warship is in Kiel to participate in the “Kiel Week” activities and pay a friendly visit to Germany.

Local residents, overseas Chinese living in Germany and military personnel from different countries, with a total number exceeding 4500, boarded frigate Binzhou for a visit.

Many overseas Chinese and Chinese students studying in Germany traveled from Hamburg and Berlin to Kiel by train in the early morning to have a close look at the warship form their motherland.

Sailors from navies of foreign countries including Germany, France, the UK, the Netherlands and Poland, who are also participating in the annual Kiel Week events, toured the Chinese frigate and were impressed with the ship's good performance and the well-trained and highly-disciplined crew.

The first Kiel Week was held in 1882 with a ship race among 20 sailing yachts. It has now become the largest sailing event in the world, which includes yacht race, summer cultural festivals and gathering of international naval ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> Prospect for 2025
> View attachment 481572
> View attachment 481573
> View attachment 481574


Spotted the interesting (questionable) part, 052D stops at 18 and no 052E around at 2025 !?
And the number of 055 at 16 (more or less as expected) won't explain either the number deficiency of 052D/E series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

samsara said:


> Spotted the interesting (questionable) part, 052D stops at 18 and no 052E around at 2025 !?
> And the number of 055 at 16 (more or less as expected) won't explain either the number deficiency of 052D/E series.


this is a ballpark route map, not PLAN's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

ILC said:


> Too many nuclear submarines, especially type 093 and 094, why would China build more than current 4 type 094?


Too many is a pretty extreme overstatement ...


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012248737505333248*Global Times*‏ Verified account @globaltimesnews
The Chinese naval hospital ship Peace Ark will visit 11 countries, which include Chile, Colombia and Papua New Guinea: MOD
4:18 PM - 28 Jun 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Something happened.


----------



## ILC

cirr said:


> Something happened.


What do you mean?


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> Something happened.


Is it significant enough? Or even a great news???


----------



## UserUnknown2025

cirr said:


> Something happened.


Lol what? Was a sea wolf sub captured or something?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*PLA navy to get first female captain in history*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/7/4 22:58:40

The People's Liberation of Army (PLA) Navy is expected to have a female captain for the first time in history, the official PLA Daily reported.

Wei Huixiao, 40, will soon be assessed and "only one step closer to becoming the country's first female Navy captain," the newspaper said.

Wei hails from Baise, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and is an intern captain of a Zhengzhou missile destroyer under the East China Sea Fleet.

Reports from the PLA Daily, the China Youth Daily and PLA Life magazine say Wei is a member of the Communist Party of China and obtained her bachelor's degree from Nanjing University, one of China's leading universities, and majored in atmospheric sciences.

After graduating, she worked at telecommunications giant Huawei before pursuing her master's degree and doctorate at Sun Yat-sen University in Guangdong Province.

The reports said that her dream of joining the army became clear when she was in her doctoral program. She said she wrote a letter to the PLA navy chief in October 2010, expressing her wish to join the military.

Three days after she sent the letter, the navy called her and sent a team to inspect her two weeks later. Wei finally chose to join the formation of China's first aircraft carrier, Liaoning, in 2012. At the time, she was the marine department's first female deputy director.

Wei was appointed deputy captain of the Changchun destroyer in March 2016, the first female deputy captain in Navy history.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *PLA navy to get first female captain in history*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2018/7/4 22:58:40
> 
> The People's Liberation of Army (PLA) Navy is expected to have a female captain for the first time in history, the official PLA Daily reported.
> 
> Wei Huixiao, 40, will soon be assessed and "only one step closer to becoming the country's first female Navy captain," the newspaper said.
> 
> Wei hails from Baise, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region and is an intern captain of a Zhengzhou missile destroyer under the East China Sea Fleet.
> 
> Reports from the PLA Daily, the China Youth Daily and PLA Life magazine say Wei is a member of the Communist Party of China and obtained her bachelor's degree from Nanjing University, one of China's leading universities, and majored in atmospheric sciences.
> 
> After graduating, she worked at telecommunications giant Huawei before pursuing her master's degree and doctorate at Sun Yat-sen University in Guangdong Province.
> 
> The reports said that her dream of joining the army became clear when she was in her doctoral program. She said she wrote a letter to the PLA navy chief in October 2010, expressing her wish to join the military.
> 
> Three days after she sent the letter, the navy called her and sent a team to inspect her two weeks later. Wei finally chose to join the formation of China's first aircraft carrier, Liaoning, in 2012. At the time, she was the marine department's first female deputy director.
> 
> Wei was appointed deputy captain of the Changchun destroyer in March 2016, the first female deputy captain in Navy history.


Now I remember this lady (look at the pic #3 below). In early 2017 I even posted a news piece on her past voluntary works in the Tibetan Plateau as the voluntary teacher, possibly somewhere around 2005  Congratulations for the career advancement of this good, unselfish, dedicated personality. A person of high competence with quality character! A good human asset and a pride to the nation.

Wei Huixiao 韦慧晓 —40 years old, of Zhuang nationality 壮族, a PhD in Earth Sciences— was previously a distinguished employee at Huawei (Shenzhen), she was once awarded the “Golden Individual” award by the company, an employee with annual salary of one million yuan.

More info about her from the Baidu Online Encyclopedia page:
https://wapbaike.baidu.com/item/韦慧晓/557035?fr=aladdin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

2018.7.6

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

2018.7.11

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1880647562/4260701558004007

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Type 15 for PLAN Marine?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> View attachment 486088


Is HQ-10 removed and back again?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> Type 15 for PLAN Marine?
> 
> View attachment 485994


New light tank of PLA Naval Landing Corps @OedoSoldier tweet on 14 July

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017955226928549888

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> View attachment 486088


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

8182 is a type 529 unmanned minesweeper attached to type 082II minesweeper 818, which acts as a mother ship controlling unmanned minesweepers with hull numbers like 8181, 8182 and 8183.

8181 8182 and 8183 though are due control boats i.e. manned and unmanned, they are large enough to have sailors aboard for manned control or remotely control by a mother ship..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*PNG PM visits Chinese hospital ship, lauds humanitarian mission*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-15 18:52:51|Editor: ZX






Papua New Guinea's Prime Minister Peter O'Neill (R) talks with a patient in Chinese naval hospital ship Ark Peace at Port Moresby, Papua New Guinea, on July 14, 2018. Papua New Guinea's Prime Minister Peter O'Neill visited Chinese naval hospital ship Ark Peace on Saturday evening, highly commending the vessel's humanitarian mission to his country and its role in enhancing bilateral friendship and partnership. (Xinhua/Jiang Shan)

PORT MORESBY, Papua New Guinea, July 15 (Xinhua) -- Papua New Guinea's Prime Minister Peter O'Neill visited Chinese naval hospital ship Ark Peace on Saturday evening, highly commending the vessel's humanitarian mission to his country and its role in enhancing bilateral friendship and partnership.

Speaking at a deck reception, the prime minister said Ark Peace's mission to Papua New Guinea, its second to the Oceanian nation in four years, has helped strengthen relations with the Chinese side.

O'Neill said his visit to China last month was important in deepening bilateral ties.

During his visit to the hospital ship, O'Neill inspected the naval guard of honor in the company of Chinese Ambassador to Papua New Guinea Xue Bing and the mission commanders.

He thanked the medical personnel for their excellent services. He also met local inpatients, and viewed surgical procedures through a window at the ship's operating theater, expressing his high regard for the Chinese medical team's skill and dedication.

The naval hospital ship arrived in Papua New Guinea's capital Port Moresby on Wednesday to start its eight-day humanitarian mission, where the mission group is conducting joint medical diagnoses, treatment and exchanges with local staff. Its specialist health inspection, infectious diseases and medical equipment teams have also been dispatched to local hospitals to provide services on site.

By Saturday, the ship had provided nearly 4,000 medical consultations and treatments and carried out 18 surgical procedures.

Papua New Guinea is the first stop of the Ark Peace's current Mission Harmony 2018. Since 2008, the ship has visited 37 countries and provided free medical services to more than 180,000 people.


-------#####-------​
*THANK YOU!*
Four-Year-Old Damien Maing Is Now Able To Stretch His Little Fingers Like A Normal Child Would Do After Undergoing Surgery On Board The Chinese Hospital Ship Ark Peace Last Friday.
July 16, 2018

*More than 4,000 Papua New Guineans treated on Chinese naval hospital ship Ark Peace*​
BY GRACE AUKA SALMANG
gsalmang@spp.com.pg

Four-year-old Damien Maing is now able to stretch his little fingers like a normal child would do after undergoing surgery on board the Chinese hospital ship Ark Peace last Friday.

Since the arrival of this ship, Damien Maing was the youngest and was among 10 patients who underwent operations performed by the Chinese medical team.

It was a relief for mum Sharon Ali who had seen her son suffer with bent fingers on his left hand for more than five months after little Damien’s fingers were burnt in a fire in February.

“Since his fingers became crooked, it worried me and I would take him to the clinic for dressing and treatment hoping that I would see some changes but this did not happen.

“The burns got dry but his fingers bent and were crooked and I did not want him to stay like this all his life.

“I felt worried and hopeless because I don’t have much money to pay for him to undergo operation,” she said.

Sharon and Damien reside at Kiki Barracks at the PNG Defence Force air transport squadron and would visit the barracks clinic to have the burnt fingers dressed until recently when the nursing officer at the clinic told about the hospital ship and how Ms Ali could get her son registered to undergo screening and operation.

“I did not waste time but rushed to the Murray Barracks Military Hospital to get registered and now I am happy to see my son move his fingers after undergoing a free surgery, I am very thankful to the Chinese medical team on this ship,” she said.

She said this was a lifetime experience for her and little Damien as first timers to be treated on a hospital ship and being admitted in the hospital ward.

“I am very happy to see my child move his fingers on his left hand and I am very thankful to see him happy as well because now he will enjoy playing just like any other normal child,” she said.

Another patient Corporal Jame Anema from the Army Barracks who has been living with a growth at his back for almost four to 13 years also thanked the ship’ medical team for undergoing a successful operation.

“I have gone to our local hospitals but nothing was done about it, instead I was given medication only.
“When I heard about this ship, I decided to come so they could do medical examination and remove the growth from my back,” he said.

He acknowledged the surgeon Dr Yan that operated him and successfully removed the growth.

“I would like to thank the Chinese Government for the aid through the medical team who are on the mission harmony 2018 medical treatment in Port Moresby
“I also thank Dr Yan and his surgery team for the job well done as we have been healed by their blessed hands,” he said.



THANK YOU! - Post Courier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

2018/07/18 08:00 - 2018/07/23 18:00


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 487017
> 
> View attachment 487018


*Xi Jinping awards merit citations*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-20 00:18:03|Editor: Chengcheng

BEIJING, July 19 (Xinhua) -- Chairman of the Central Military Commission Xi Jinping has signed orders to award merit citations to three individuals.

Professor Xiao Fei, head of a research institution at the Naval University of Engineering, was awarded a first-class merit citation.

Third-class citations were awarded to Pan Weiqing, a professor at the former Second Military Medical University; and Xiao Longxu, chief engineer and researcher of the former equipment research institute of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Rocket Force.

Source:http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-07/20/c_137336214.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> *Xi Jinping awards merit citations*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-20 00:18:03|Editor: Chengcheng
> 
> BEIJING, July 19 (Xinhua) -- Chairman of the Central Military Commission Xi Jinping has signed orders to award merit citations to three individuals.
> 
> Professor Xiao Fei, head of a research institution at the Naval University of Engineering, was awarded a first-class merit citation.
> 
> Third-class citations were awarded to Pan Weiqing, a professor at the former Second Military Medical University; and Xiao Longxu, chief engineer and researcher of the former equipment research institute of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Rocket Force.
> 
> Source:http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-07/20/c_137336214.htm


The Global Times covered this piece in a more lengthy way, read it at below link.

*Chinese military scientist gets top citation for research that helps warships use full electric propulsion (20 JULY)*
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1111696.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Above photo by Yusheng-

About 50 Pla Navy ships were spotted sailing south in Taiwan straits, and that caused Taiwan militaries freaked out fearing an invasion to retake the island.

Calms returned on Taiwan side only after they realized that the ships from PLAN East Sea fleets were sailing south to avoid possible damage by strong typhoon moving towards China's east coast. LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> Above photo by Yusheng-
> 
> About 50 Pla Navy ships were spotted sailing south in Taiwan straits, and that caused Taiwan militaries freaked out fearing an invasion to retake the island.
> 
> Calms returned on Taiwan side only after they realized that the ships from PLAN East Sea fleets were sailing south to avoid possible damage by strong typhoon moving towards China's east coast. LOL!


*“Calm Before the Storms” *LOL!

PLA has launched a six-day, live-fire military exercise in the East China Sea in a region that simulates an invasion of Taiwan, a move military strategist believe will send a powerful message to the United States over relations with Taipei.






The exercise is part of Beijing’s effort to increase military readiness and defend the “one China” policy, to warn the “Taiwan independence” forces.
The exercise began on Wednesday at 8:00 am and is expected to conclude at 6:00 pm on July 23. All non-military vessels are prohibited from entering the designated live-fire drill area and must follow the guidance of guard ships to ensure safety, stated a public notice released by Zhejiang Maritime Safety Administration on Monday.

An unnamed military expert also told that parts of the East China Sea will be “the main battlefield” if a conflict ever breaks out in the future.

“The PLA Air Force and Navy have been frequently conducting island encirclement exercises. The drill this time will add up and form a military deterrence of high pressure against the Taiwan separatists.”

Earlier this month, Taiwan’s Army considered making a new round of arms purchases from the Pentagon and could likely purchase two tank battalions with 100 M1A2 battle tanks.

The drill also started several days after Taiwan deployed its second squadron of Boeing AH-64 Apache attack helicopters.

“The drill was strategically placed to send signals to “players in the Taiwan Strait situation” while not causing tension elsewhere.” — Collin Koh (SIN)

A few weeks back, USS Mustin (DDG-89) and USS Benfold (DDG 65) guided missile destroyers sailed through the Taiwan Strait, becoming the first American warships to do so in a year.

_“The passage of US warships has worsened Sino-US relations and bolstered the separatists’ forces in the island. The Chinese military should respond in a timely manner to the situation.”
_
As relayed by the Zerohedge (7/22).

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/XTcIxiqKjlPwCPKvYU7Mbw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsubodai

I would be looking for signs of the start of the next 901 Replenishment Ship.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yusheng

Chinese Army Day (August 1, 91st anniversary of the founding of the Chinese People's Liberation Army)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

The evolution of PLAN DDG




























https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4268135283014173

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/BZ3QLloQHzgU5MU2EqJDmA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

903A+ 901 #3？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Type 081 Mine Countermeasures Ship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

too many old subs need to be replaced

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Chinese hospital ship Ark Peace wins praise from Tongans*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-26 21:20:31|Editor: Shi Yinglun
by Zhang Yongxing, Jiang Shan

SUVA, Aug. 26 (Xinhua) -- The free medical service offered recently by Chinese naval hospital ship Ark Peace has won praise from Tongans, who have described Ark Peace as the ship of peace, life and friendship.

Currently, Ark Peace is heading for the countries in Central and South America for goodwill visit after wrapping up an eight-day visit to Tonga from Aug. 13 to Aug. 20.

During her stay in Nukualofa, capital of Tonga, Ark Peace fulfilled consultation and treatment for 5,532 persons, conducted auxiliary examinations for 2,598 persons, hospitalized 28 inpatients and performed 34 surgeries.

Coincidentally, the date of Ark Peace's current visit was the same as the first visit to the South Pacific island nation by her four years ago. This is a reunion of friendship and a get-together of happiness as well.

For James Latu, a 26-year-old military doctor in Tonga, it was lucky to reunite with his Chinese teachers in Nukualofa.

On Aug. 13, Ark Peace arrived at Port of Nukualofa. Amidst those greeting the ship on the wharf, a handsome young man, dressed in Changhai Hospital's doctor overall, was extremely excited.

It was Latu, who used to be a trainee of the Chinese Navy's Naval Medical University from 2011 to 2017, majoring in clinical medicine science. He was the first military trainee from Tonga who studied at the Chinese naval university and also the first undergraduate trainee from the South Pacific island nations.

"What a surprise, I could meet with my teachers from China in Tonga," Latu said. He met with his Chinese teachers and told them about his study, life and work after returning to Tonga.

As there is no military hospital at present in Tonga, Latu can only be employed at a local civilian hospital as a military doctor.

"I have a dream to establish the first military hospital in Tonga so that the men and women of His Majesty's armed forces can have their own special hospital like China," he told his Chinese teachers.

"This patient has asthma. Wheezing rale can be heard from the auscultator when expiration," Shang Yan, a doctor with the respiratory medicine department continued to instruct her trainee while treating the local patients. As a medical volunteer from Tonga, Latu was quite busy not only as interpreter but also as assistant doctor.

"I am reminiscent of the days as an intern doctor at Changhai Hospital when working with my teacher shoulder over shoulder to provide consultation and treatment for the public of Tonga," said Latu, showing a photo from his mobile phone taken when he was in China.

The photo depicts that he was treating a Chinese patient under the instruction of his Chinese teacher, Shang Yan. "I quite cherish the memory of good times as a trainee in China. I always take a look at the photos when missing you."

How time flies and it's time to bid farewell again. "I don't know whether or not the next reunion with you is available and when we have the reunion after this meeting," said Latu, who presented his teacher a special gift, a heart-shaped ornament engraved with his teacher's name.

"You are the most welcome to Tonga forever!" Latu bade farewell to his teachers.

Katonga, a 48-year-old accountant at Tonga High School, was given a new life after a successful operation onboard Ark Peace on Aug. 17.

"Thank you, Ark Peace, for giving me rebirth," she said to the Chinese military doctors after receiving a successful invasive chest closed-drainage.

Two years ago, Ikatonga accepted two surgeries at a local hospital as hydrops took place due to pulmonary infection. Unfortunately, the surgeries didn't cure her disease but left a psychological shadow, which is extremely painful, and the scar left after surgery is very conspicuous.

"When I almost lost my confidence, my daughter told me that the hospital ship from China was coming to Tonga for the medical service and that the Chinese military doctors must be capable." As encouraged by her daughter, Ikatonga went to Ark Peace for treatment.

Following embarkation, physical examination, hospitalization, surgery and so on, Ikatonga had her consultation and treatment completed within half a day onboard Ark Peace.

"For this time, I didn't feel any pain from the surgery and there is no scar left," said Ikatonga. Honestly, there is still a great risk on minimally invasive chest closed-drainage. Doctor Han Qinqi with the department of cardiothoracic surgery made deliberate examinations prior to her operation and repeatedly elaborated on the operation plan.

"This letter cannot express my gratitude yet. I will pray for you forever!" Ikatonga recovered quite well following the operation. She wrote a letter of appreciation. "After I am totally recovered, I will go to China to convey my sincere thanks."

Tonga is the fourth stop of Ark Peace's current mission and the ship paid her first successful visit to the South Pacific Island nation in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Type 051C DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Xuelong-2(Snowdragon-2, right) ready for launch

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

有些人喜欢给中国武器找爹，总能从一些中国武器的外部特征上给找到一个甚至几个外国爹，如中国研制的054型护卫舰给找了个法国拉斐特级护卫舰的爹、中国的H/PJ12型7管30毫米舰炮则是被找了几个外国爹，有俄罗斯的AK630、荷兰的“守门员”甚至还有法国的爹。国外及台湾省的一些人热衷于给中国大陆武器找爹的做法毫不奇怪，他们偏执地认为我们就是一个山寨者甚至是偷窃者，以此来贬低中国，而中国大陆持此观点者则实在是不够自信或认知不足。这里丝毫没有否定中国有些武器的确是仿制国外的，中国的全面军事工业基础的建立，本就与苏联就有着千丝万缕的联系，中国的武器走过引进、仿制和自研的道路，仿制国外先进武器对促进中国军事工业的成熟和发展之作用不必讳言，但这不等于找爹论者的观点。

中国海军054型护卫舰于1999年11月通过研制综合论证预审并由此开始总体方案设计，全部设计过程均由中船重工701研究所完成，并无外籍人士参与，而054与法国拉斐特级护卫舰外表上有些类似又能说明什么呢？中国并未获得拉斐特级护卫舰的设计图纸，就算想抄袭都无从下手，所谓“看一眼就怀孕”那是戏言而已。之所以两者外形有些相似，因为都采用了相同的雷达隐身设计，此类设计是世界性的主流设计，美国的朱姆沃尔特级驱逐舰则是将此类雷达隐身做到了近乎“反人类”的水平。类似的找爹行为还有诸如中国052系列及051C型驱逐舰在设计中得到了俄罗斯专家的帮助等等说法，这属于概念不清，舰艇上采用了国外设备不等于是国外协助设计，国外设备在地位上，与舰上成百上千的国内设备一样，属于服务商的地位。

在各类找爹行为中，被黑的最狠且流毒极其广泛的大概莫过于中国海军的730近防舰炮武器，自从该舰炮公开面世以来，各种分析其爹是谁的文章源源不断、五花八门。730近防舰炮武器立项于上个世纪80年代中期，其时，中国海军决定自行研制舰载近防舰炮武器系统，在充分比较及综合评估后，决定采用7管30毫米舰炮方案，并以立项时间赋予工程代号为“857工程”，该近程反导武器系统的型号为H/PJ-12型近程反导舰炮武器系统，系统主要由火控系统、搜索雷达、跟踪雷达、光电跟踪仪、捷联垂直参考基准和7管30毫米舰炮组成。当时与730方案竞争的是6管37毫米近防舰炮方案，7管30毫米方案被采纳。

有一种说法认为，中国的730舰炮的外国爹是荷兰“守门员”舰炮，还有人言之凿凿说中国曾引进了“守门员”舰炮进行仿制。笔者作为对这段历史有一定了解的知情者，可以肯定地说，中国从未引进过荷兰“守门员”舰炮，此说法纯属子虚乌有。730舰炮与“守门员”舰炮都采用了加特林工作原理，但这只是其中自动机部分，在供弹系统上，两者完全不同，730舰炮采用综合体右侧弹鼓无链供弹方式，综合体下部没有供弹系统，即非穿透甲板式；而“守门员”舰炮的供弹系统则是设置在舰炮本体甲板下方的转运间中，为穿透甲板式。730与“守门员”舰炮在外观上有一定程度的相似，但两者在炮架内部结构上完全不同。

还有一种说法认为，中国730近防舰炮是参考了苏联AK630舰炮技术，对于这种缺乏基本常识的说法实在不值一驳，AK630舰炮是内能源驱动，而730舰炮是外能源驱动，这两种舰炮的工作原理和循环动作完全不同，就算基因突变也无法达成。中国兵器工业集团曾引进AK630舰炮并进行了研仿，属自筹资金项目。海军曾在部分舰艇上配置国产630舰炮即PJ-13型舰炮，但由于立靶密集度等各项指标弱于中国自主研制的730近防舰炮，故中国海军在驱逐舰和航母上均配置的是730近防舰炮及其衍生发展出来的1130近防舰炮武器系统，1130近防舰炮从理论上而言，已经将此类舰炮的能力发挥到极致，并占据了世界同类武器的巅峰。

中国在舰炮研究领域的强项是小口径舰炮及舰炮控制系统，在大中口径舰炮及舰炮机械方面的研制能力则相对较弱。早期为弥补不足，曾引进了法国紧凑型单100毫米舰炮，并进行了仿制，但事实证明，法国单100毫米舰炮属于绣花枕头，其设计虽然精巧，但可靠性不佳，中国海军虽进行了仿制，但设计上的先天缺陷太大，在装备了几艘驱护舰后彻底放弃了该舰炮。而引进的俄罗斯AK-176单管76毫米舰炮则在中国得到了极大的发展，该舰炮可靠性极高，当年引起时，俄方曾很自信对中方说，随便你们怎么打，保证不出故障。中国在研仿中对AK-176舰炮的机械部分基本保留，对控制部分则进行了重新设计，重新设计的单管76毫米舰炮国产型号为PJ-26型。随着国产单管130毫米舰炮被研制出来，中国在大中口径舰炮领域的研制能力也得到了突破，而中国电磁炮装舰进行海上定型试验，使得中国在在电磁炮实用化方面又走在世界前列，但怎么给中国电磁炮找外国爹也成为找爹人士的世界性难题。

*Google Translate*
Some people like to find a father for Chinese weapons. They can always find one or more foreign fathers based on the external features of some Chinese weapons. For example, the 054 frigate developed by China has been found a father from French Lafayette frigate, China’s H/PJ12 7-tube 30mm gun was found in several foreign fathers, including the Russian AK630, the Dutch "goalkeeper" and even the French one. It is not surprising that some people in foreign countries and Taiwan provinces are keen to find weapons for mainland China. They are paranoid that we are a cottage or even a thief, so as to devalue China, and those who hold this view in mainland China are really not confident enough or cognitively inadequate. There is no denying that some of China’s weapons are indeed imitation of foreign countries. The establishment of China’s comprehensive military industrial foundation is inextricably linked with the Soviet Union. China’s weapons have passed the path of introduction, imitation and self-research. The role of foreign advanced weapons in promoting the maturity and development of China's military industry does not have to be rumored, but this does not mean the views of finding foreign fathers.

The Chinese Navy 054 frigate was pre-examined and developed in November 1999. The overall design process was completed by the CSIC 701 Institute. No foreigners participated, and 054 and the French Lafayette frigate What are the similarities on the outside and what would that prove? China has not obtained the design drawings of the Lafayette frigates. Even if you want to plagiarize, you can't start. The so-called "getting pregnant at a glance" is a joke. The reason why the two are similar in appearance, because they all use the same radar stealth design, this kind of design is the world's mainstream design, the American Jumwal-class destroyer is to make such radar stealth almost "anti-human" Level. Similar locating behaviors, such as the Chinese 052 series and 051C destroyers, have been helped by Russian experts in the design, etc. This is unclear. The use of foreign equipment on ships is not equivalent to foreign assistance in design, foreign equipment In terms of status, like the hundreds of domestic equipment on board, it belongs to the status of service providers.

Among all kinds of rumors, the most smashed and extremely poisonous is probably the Chinese Navy’s 730 CIWS. Since the launch of the naval gun, various articles have been analyzed. It is varied. The 730 CIWS was established in the mid-1980s. At that time, the Chinese Navy decided to develop its own ship-to-ship anti-ship gun weapon system. After a thorough comparison and comprehensive evaluation, it decided to adopt the 7-tube 30 mm naval gun program. The project code is “857 Project”, and the model of the short-range anti-missile weapon system is H/PJ-12 short-range anti-missile gun weapon system. The system is mainly composed of fire control system, search radar and tracking radar. , photoelectric tracker, strapdown vertical reference datum and 7 tube 30 mm gun. At that time, the 730 program competed with the 6-tube 37mm near-anti-ship gun program, and the 7-tube 30mm program was adopted.

There is a saying that the foreign father of China's 730 guns is Dutch "goalkeepers" guns, and there are people who say that China has introduced "goalkeepers" guns for imitation. As an insider who has a certain understanding of this history, the author can say with certainty that China has never introduced the Dutch "goalkeeper" gun, which is purely false. Both the 730 gun and the "goalkeeper" guns use Gatling's working principle, but this is only the automaton part. In the supply system, the two are completely different. The 730 guns use the right side of the drum. In the way of bombing, there is no supply system in the lower part of the complex, that is, non-penetrating deck type; and the supply system of the "goalkeeper" gun is set in the transshipment space below the fuselage body deck, which is a through deck type. The 730 has a similar degree of appearance to the "goalkeeper" gun, but the two are completely different in the internal structure of the gun.

There is also a saying that the Chinese 730 CIWS is based on the Soviet AK630 gun technology. The lack of basic common sense is not worth refuting. The AK630 gun is the internal energy drive, while the 730 gun is the external energy source. Driven, the working principle and cycle action of these two guns are completely different, even if the gene mutation can not be achieved. China Ordnance Industry Group has introduced AK630 guns and carried out research and development, which is a self-raised fund project. The Navy has deployed domestic 630 guns, namely PJ-13 naval guns, on some ships. However, because the targets such as the target concentration are weaker than the 730 CIWS independently developed by China, the Chinese navy is on both the destroyers and the aircraft carriers. It is equipped with the 730 CIWS and its developed 1130 CIWS. In principle, the 1130 CIWS has already brought the capabilities of such naval guns to the extreme and occupied the same kind in the world. The pinnacle of the weapon.

China's strength in the field of naval gun research is small-caliber guns and naval gun control systems, and its ability to develop large- and medium-calibre guns and naval guns is relatively weak. In order to make up for the shortcomings in the early days, the French compact single 100mm gun was introduced and copied. However, it turns out that the French single 100mm gun is an embroidered pillow. Although its design is delicate, its reliability is not good. Imitation was carried out, but the congenital defects in the design were too great, and the ship was completely abandoned after being equipped with several destroyers. The introduction of the Russian AK-176 single-tube 76mm gun has been greatly developed in China. The reliability of the gun is extremely high. When it was caused by the time, the Russian side was very confident to say to the Chinese side, how do you fight? No failure. China has basically retained the mechanical part of the AK-176 gun in the research and development, and redesigned the control part. The redesigned single-tube 76mm gun is made of PJ-26. With the development of domestic single-tube 130mm guns, China’s research capability in the field of large and medium-calibre guns has also been broken, and the Chinese electromagnetic guns are being tested at sea, making China in the practical use of electromagnetic guns. Walking in the forefront of the world, but how to find foreign guns for Chinese electromagnetic guns has also become a worldwide problem for those who are looking for fathers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Looks like JN is working on 8 052DLs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

3 type 055, 6 type 052D +052DG, and some module blocks for another 052D(G)? Also 7 X LCAC.
Other ships include a Yuan Wang series space tracking ship, and Xue Long 2 Antarctic polar exploration ice breaker/transport ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

lcloo said:


> 3 type 055, 6 type 052D +052DG, and some module blocks for another 052D(G)? Also 7 X LCAC.
> Other ships include a Yuan Wang series space tracking ship, and Xue Long 2 Antarctic polar exploration ice breaker/transport ship.
> View attachment 498269



055 X 3
052DL X 8
052D X 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

9 x LCAC 2 in top, 2 on the dry platform and 5 bottom

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> 052DL X 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

aziqbal said:


> 9 x LCAC 2 in top, 2 on the dry platform and 5 bottom


Yes, I missed the two on top. TQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

cirr said:


> Xuelong-2(Snowdragon-2, right) ready for launch
> 
> View attachment 497121


İs this an Icebreaker? 
Furthermore, may I know the difference between 052D and 052DG?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Another (the Nth, I've lost count) 056 FFG/corvette launched this afternoon at HDZH. 



Game.Invade said:


> İs this an Icebreaker?
> Furthermore, may I know the difference between 052D and 052DG?



Yes, it is.

The latter is some 4m longer than the former, with other updates for radars, electronics, command and fire control system, data link system etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Type 071 LPD #7?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

I think it’s the 7th

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

LPD 980 “*Longhushan*“（Mount DragonTiger）inducted on 12/09/2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/pt7HGkXnq8FLi3d1Jibnkw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 499470
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/pt7HGkXnq8FLi3d1Jibnkw



Translation of above post into English 

Domestic aircraft carrier sea test No. 002
Domestic aircraft carrier No. 003 is under construction
Morning of August 24
The first ship of the Type 055 guided missile destroyer began its first navigation test
From large aircraft carriers to light frigates
Construction speed of the Chinese navy
Has surpassed any navy in the world
This is the speed of Chinese soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

4th Type 910 testbed launched?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> 4th Type 910 testbed launched?
> 
> View attachment 500029


Seeing a picture like this, it's just another confirmation that the involvement of WOMEN in SCIENTIFIC and TECHNICAL sectors in China across the industries and institutions has no match in the world. I have never seen such phenomenon in other countries for the huge portion of women's participation. Just correct me if I am wrong.

It's truly a virtue of the Founding Fathers of PRC, knowing such long feudal history of the dynastic/imperial ruling underlying the Chinese culture!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Venezuela
September 22, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Happy National Day!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 503852
> View attachment 503853



Sovremennyy #138 "_Taizhou_"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 505592




If these protective halls are installed to hide the individual segments of the Type 003 carrier, then we now have almost three already.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 055_destroyer

Finally a clear photo of 167 destroyer. It looks very clear. Time for DDG138 upgrade to reveal themselves soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China-ASEAN 2018 joint maritime exercise held in China*
CGTN
Published on Oct 22, 2018

A China-ASEAN joint maritime exercise is being held from October 22 to 28 in Zhanjiang City, a port city in south China's Guangdong Province. Naval forces from China, Singapore, Brunei, Thailand, Vietnam and the Philippines are taking part in the drills.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *China-ASEAN 2018 joint maritime exercise held in China*
> CGTN
> Published on Oct 22, 2018
> 
> A China-ASEAN joint maritime exercise is being held from October 22 to 28 in Zhanjiang City, a port city in south China's Guangdong Province. Naval forces from China, Singapore, Brunei, Thailand, Vietnam and the Philippines are taking part in the drills.


The notable absence is the naval force from Indonesia, the largest member of the ASEAN, though not necessarily the one that has the strongest naval force or military power within that club.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Type 052B DDG (hull 168)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Induction pending

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

*Chinese warship says ‘good morning’ to Japanese helicopter carrier in South China Sea*

Radio message comes amid warming ties between Beijing and Tokyo, but analysts warn against overplaying its significance
PUBLISHED : Monday, 05 November, 2018, 7:02am








Minnie Chan
The crew of a Chinese warship sent a friendly greeting to Japanese sailors aboard a helicopter carrier they encountered in the South China Sea recently in what analysts said was a further sign, albeit superficial, of the warming ties between the two Asian giants.

The incident happened late last month when China’s Luyang-II class guided-missile destroyer Lanzhou spotted the Japanese vessel Kaga, Japan’s state broadcaster NHK said on Friday.

On seeing the other ship, the crew of the Lanzhou sent a radio message saying, “Good morning, glad to see you”, the report said.

The sentiment was in stark contrast to that of a message sent in August by the People’s Liberation Army – China’s military – to the crew of a US Navy P-8A Poseidon reconnaissance plane flying over the Spratly Islands in the disputed waterway, which said simply, “leave immediately”.





“The encounter implies that the overall warming in Sino-Japanese relations meant the two countries’ militaries could get along with each other,” said Song Zhongping, a military commentator for Hong Kong’s Phoenix Television.

“[But] the Chinese navy only sent the friendly message because the Japanese warship wasn’t in a sensitive area and was not being in any way provocative.”

Song said also that the frequent encounters between Chinese and Japanese warships in the South China Sea showed just how closely Beijing was watching the United States’ ally in the region.

The NHK report came just days after Japan’s Nippon News Network broadcast a documentary about the Kaga’s operations in the South China Sea in September, in which it was shown being monitored by the Hengshui, a Chinese guided missile frigate.

On that occasion, the two vessels only made radio contact to acknowledge one another’s presence.






Despite the improvement in relations between Beijing and Tokyo, and the “historic turning point” achieved by the visit to China of Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe last month, naval expert Li Jie said the PLA Navy would continue to keep a close eye on Japanese military vessels in the region.

“It’s very clear that the current Sino-Japanese amity is happening amid the ongoing trade row between Beijing and Washington, and Abe might be using that to create a stronger bargaining position for himself with his American big brother,” he said.

“The thawing bilateral relationship between China and Japan was driven by Tokyo’s economic interests, not sincerity,” Li said. “Beijing understands that the [Japanese navy’s] military presence is intended as a show of its geopolitical significance in the Asia-Pacfic region.”

While Beijing has territorial disputes with Taiwan, the Philippines, Vietnam, Brunei and Malaysia in the South China Sea, Japan is not a claimant in the disputed waters. The two countries do, however, have a long-standing territory dispute over the Senkaku Islands, or Diaoyu as they are known in China, in the East China Sea.

Nevertheless, Tokyo has been more active in the region of late, with the Kaga replicating tours of the South China Sea and Indian Ocean that were made by its sister ship Izumo in May 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> 中国远洋海运杂志
> 今天 10:31 来自 华为 P8max
> 【新型航母动力！七〇四所20MW级船用汽轮发电机组通过鉴定】海洋强国路12月4日，由七〇四所自主研制的、拥有完全知识产权的20兆瓦级船用汽轮发电机组通过科技成果鉴定，成为国内功率等级最高的船用汽轮发电机组。中国工程院院士马伟明、中国工程院院士何琳及国内相关院所专家担任鉴定委员会委员。七〇四所所长高晓敏、所长助理赵跃平参加鉴定会。


*China Ocean Shipping Magazine*
Today 10:31
*[New aircraft carrier power! 704th Institute 20MW class marine steam turbine generator sets passed appraisal]*
On December 4th, the 20MW class marine steam turbine generator set independently developed by 704th Institute and possessing complete intellectual property rights passed the scientific and technological achievements appraisal and became the domestic marine steam turbine generator set with the highest power level. Ma Weiming, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, He Lin, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, and experts from relevant domestic institutions served as members of the appraisal committee. Gao Xiaomin, director of the 704th Institute, and Zhao Yueping, assistant to the director, attended the appraisal meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/2540890490/4320468641612880

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 528229
> View attachment 528230
> View attachment 528231
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/2540890490/4320468641612880



055 #7/8？


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Ocean Shipping Magazine*
> Today 10:31
> *[New aircraft carrier power! 704th Institute 20MW class marine steam turbine generator sets passed appraisal]*
> On December 4th, the 20MW class marine steam turbine generator set independently developed by 704th Institute and possessing complete intellectual property rights passed the scientific and technological achievements appraisal and became the domestic marine steam turbine generator set with the highest power level. Ma Weiming, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, He Lin, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, and experts from relevant domestic institutions served as members of the appraisal committee. Gao Xiaomin, director of the 704th Institute, and Zhao Yueping, assistant to the director, attended the appraisal meeting.


​*China’s new generator unit to power all-electric warships*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/12/25 16:23:39

Breakthrough for electromagnetic catapult on aircraft carriers and railguns on destroyers





Visitors take pictures of the Chinese aircraft carriers on display. Photo: Li Hao/GT​
China has developed its most powerful steam turbo generator unit, which military analysts said may provide a solution to the huge demand for electricity required by electromagnetic catapults on China's future aircraft carriers and electromagnetic railguns on future destroyers.

Independently developed by the No.704 Institute of China's largest manufacturer of naval products, China Shipbuilding Industry (CSIC), the generator recently passed technical appraisal, marking the birth of the 20-megawatt steam turbo generator unit for ships, CSIC announced in a statement released on its WeChat account on Monday.

Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times on Tuesday that the generator unit is now fully operational and technically eligible for production.

Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, said that the next step will be to install the generator on a test ship, before it is available for use by China's military in one to two years.

The new generation of generator unit made multiple technological breakthroughs and innovative design, the CSIC statement said, noting that 20-megawatts of power is four times as much as China's current generator units and is on par with the most advanced generator units developed by the US and European countries.

Twenty megawatts is sufficient to propel 10,000-ton class vessels, Song told the Global Times, noting that larger vessels like aircraft carriers can use multiple generators to get the power they need.

The new steam turbo generator unit will not only provide electricity for a vessel's propulsion system, but also lay the foundation for a fully electric power system for ships, the company said.

On traditional vessels, power units that provide power for propulsion and electricity are separate, and power generated for the propulsion system is not used to power electrical applications, Song said. Ships seldom sail at full speed, so a considerable amount of its power potential is not used while the electrical system can be overworked providing power to electricity-consuming equipment.

Generators that are powerful enough could be used for both the propulsion and electrical systems, Li said. A ship's power system would be more efficient if one system is used to allocate power to where it is needed.

The US Zumwalt-class destroyer and the UK's Type 45 destroyer use a fully electric propulsion system.

CSIC is reportedly developing China's third aircraft carrier, and experts expect it will be equipped with an electromagnetic catapult to launch aircraft. China is also reportedly looking to upgrade its most advanced 10,000-ton class destroyer the Type 055s with electromagnetic railguns.

New technologies such as electromagnetic catapult and electromagnetic railgun require a huge amount of electricity. A fully electric power system will enable them to use unoccupied propulsion power to operate properly, Li said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Launches in 2018(exports are marked in yellow)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Interesting day today for the PLAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Interesting day today for the PLAN.




Please give a hint .... the 7. Type 071 launch is sureky interesting, but my feeling tells me you have something different in mind, don't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Please give a hint .... the 7. Type 071 launch is sureky interesting, but my feeling tells me you have something different in mind, don't you?



Nothing of real significance. 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...coilgun-etc-informational-pool.527739/page-12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashid.sarwar

Why no nuclear "generator unit"??






JSCh said:


> *China’s new generator unit to power all-electric warships*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/12/25 16:23:39
> 
> Breakthrough for electromagnetic catapult on aircraft carriers and railguns on destroyers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visitors take pictures of the Chinese aircraft carriers on display. Photo: Li Hao/GT​
> China has developed its most powerful steam turbo generator unit, which military analysts said may provide a solution to the huge demand for electricity required by electromagnetic catapults on China's future aircraft carriers and electromagnetic railguns on future destroyers.
> 
> Independently developed by the No.704 Institute of China's largest manufacturer of naval products, China Shipbuilding Industry (CSIC), the generator recently passed technical appraisal, marking the birth of the 20-megawatt steam turbo generator unit for ships, CSIC announced in a statement released on its WeChat account on Monday.
> 
> Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times on Tuesday that the generator unit is now fully operational and technically eligible for production.
> 
> Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, said that the next step will be to install the generator on a test ship, before it is available for use by China's military in one to two years.
> 
> The new generation of generator unit made multiple technological breakthroughs and innovative design, the CSIC statement said, noting that 20-megawatts of power is four times as much as China's current generator units and is on par with the most advanced generator units developed by the US and European countries.
> 
> Twenty megawatts is sufficient to propel 10,000-ton class vessels, Song told the Global Times, noting that larger vessels like aircraft carriers can use multiple generators to get the power they need.
> 
> The new steam turbo generator unit will not only provide electricity for a vessel's propulsion system, but also lay the foundation for a fully electric power system for ships, the company said.
> 
> On traditional vessels, power units that provide power for propulsion and electricity are separate, and power generated for the propulsion system is not used to power electrical applications, Song said. Ships seldom sail at full speed, so a considerable amount of its power potential is not used while the electrical system can be overworked providing power to electricity-consuming equipment.
> 
> Generators that are powerful enough could be used for both the propulsion and electrical systems, Li said. A ship's power system would be more efficient if one system is used to allocate power to where it is needed.
> 
> The US Zumwalt-class destroyer and the UK's Type 45 destroyer use a fully electric propulsion system.
> 
> CSIC is reportedly developing China's third aircraft carrier, and experts expect it will be equipped with an electromagnetic catapult to launch aircraft. China is also reportedly looking to upgrade its most advanced 10,000-ton class destroyer the Type 055s with electromagnetic railguns.
> 
> New technologies such as electromagnetic catapult and electromagnetic railgun require a huge amount of electricity. A fully electric power system will enable them to use unoccupied propulsion power to operate properly, Li said.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 529211




What is this?


----------



## JSCh

rashid.sarwar said:


> Why no nuclear "generator unit"??


This generator unit is a steam generator unit. That mean it is using water steam to drive the generator. 

Either nuclear reactor, gas or even coal could be used to heat water to make steam and then drive this particular generator.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rashid.sarwar

JSCh said:


> This generator unit is a steam generator unit. That mean it is using water steam to drive the generator.
> 
> Either nuclear reactor, gas or even coal could be used to heat water to make steam and then drive this particular generator.



I read that nuclear unit doesn't need to refuel and much more efficient??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

rashid.sarwar said:


> I read that nuclear unit doesn't need to refuel and much more efficient??


Nuclear is more maintenance intense. Sure it don't need refuel but crew still need to eat, ammo still need to replenish once used up. Using nuclear is just less a step for replenishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

研制成功电磁发射装置即将装备国产大型水面舰船 

Successfully developed electromagnetic launcher will soon equip large domestic surface combatants:

http://www.nipso.cn/onews.asp?id=43060

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

The Chinese Navy has a port call in Indonesia  what kind of ship is this and when?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Haiyang 26 ocean going surveillance ship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

http://www.haohanfw.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=135822&extra=page=1&mobile=2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 532021

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*PLA South China Sea Fleet sets sail for far-sea drill*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/1/17 14:48:40





Pictured is the Type 052D guided missile destroyer _Hefei_. Photo: VCG​
A formation of Chinese naval ships consisting of four advanced warships under the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Southern Theater Command's South China Sea Fleet set sail Wednesday for deepwater exercises with the PLA's Air Force, Rocket Force and Strategic Support Force.

The PLA forces will conduct joint exercises focusing on anti-terrorism, anti-piracy and joint search and rescue missions under real combat scenarios, the South China Sea Fleet announced in a statement released on its WeChat account on Thursday.

The four vessels participating in the drill, the Type 052D guided missile destroyer _Hefei_, the Type 054A guided missile frigate _Yuncheng_, the Type 071 amphibious transport dock _Changbaishan_ and the Type 903A supply ship _Honghu_, are PLA Navy's new battle vessels, the statement said.

The Navy's "deep integration and joint exercise with other military branches like the Air Force, the Rocket Force and the Strategic Support Force are the highlights of this far-sea joint drill," the statement said quoting an unnamed leader of the formation. Testing and research on these subjects will be the main focus of the exercises, said the leader. 

These offshore drills are routine and in accordance with the PLA Southern Theater Command's annual plan. It conforms to related international laws and conventions and is not aimed at any specific country or target, reads the statement.

The statement did not disclose where the drills would take place or how long they will last.

Last year's far-sea drill of the South China Sea Fleet took place in February and lasted 25 days, as vessels conducted exercises in the South China Sea, East Indian Ocean and West Pacific Ocean, the PLA Daily reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012248737505333248*Global Times*‏ Verified account @globaltimesnews
> The Chinese naval hospital ship Peace Ark will visit 11 countries, which include Chile, Colombia and Papua New Guinea: MOD
> 4:18 PM - 28 Jun 2018


*China's naval hospital ship concludes 205-day overseas mission*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-18 23:39:42|Editor: Yang Yi

HANGZHOU, Jan. 18 (Xinhua) -- China's naval hospital ship Peace Ark on Friday arrived at a naval port in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, successfully concluding its 205-day voyage on Mission Harmony-2018.

Covering a distance of 31,800 nautical miles (around 51,177 kilometers), Peace Ark conducted goodwill visits and provided medical services to the local people when it made port calls to countries such as Papua New Guinea, Vanuatu, Fiji, Tonga, Venezuela and Ecuador.

The Chinese naval ship made port calls to Venezuela, the Commonwealth of Dominica, Antigua and Barbuda and the Dominican Republic for the first time.

The crew of the ship was commended for their good deeds by the Navy in December.

During their mission, medical personnel aboard the ship conducted 288 surgical operations and provided treatment and medical check services to tens of thousands of people.

Activities such as medical rescue drills, academic and cultural exchanges and deck receptions were also held during the mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

DDG 136 and DDG 137

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 532761


Amazing that the Type-062 is active. Isn't that boat Huangpu Shipyard's first made boat? (Or one of the first). I bet it was before CSSC and CSIC even existed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

bahadur999 said:


> Amazing that the Type-062 is active. Isn't that boat Huangpu Shipyard's first made boat? (Or one of the first). I bet it was before CSSC and CSIC even existed.


All type 062 Shanghai class gun boats have been retired. The ones depicted in the chart are Type 062I class, a later variant of Type 062, and the first boat was built in 1986. They are now used for training purpose only. 

I am sure they will be retired very soon. Normally Chinese navy retires their ships after 30 years, though there are still many ships with more than 33 years are still in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

The Chinese fleet is much bigger than most people think. And that should compel the United States to reconsider its Pacific maritime strategy, one expert argued.
The People's Liberation Army Navy by 2020 will possess between 313 and 342 warships, the U.S. Office of Naval Intelligence estimated.
By comparison, in mid-2018 the U.S. Navy possessed 285 warships.

But the PLAN accounts for only a fraction of China's maritime power, according to Andrew Erickson, a professor at the U.S. Naval War College.

"China’s armed forces comprise three major organizations, each with a maritime subcomponent that is already the world’s largest such sea force by number of ships," Erickson wrote in Indo-Pacific Defense Forum .

Beside the PLAN, Beijing's maritime organizations include the Chinese Coast Guard and the People’s Armed Forces Maritime Militia, or PAFMM.

The coast guard and maritime militia help the Chinese Communist Party to pursue its foreign policy goals. "Not seeking war but determined to change the status quo coercively, Beijing employs its enormous second and third sea forces in so-called maritime gray zone operations to further its disputed sovereignty claims in the near seas (Yellow, East and South China seas)," Erickson wrote.

The coast guard and militia have grown alongside the PLAN, Erickson revealed. "China’s second sea force, the coast guard, is ... the world’s largest, with more hulls than those of all its regional neighbors combined: 225 ships over 500 tons capable of operating offshore and another 1,050-plus confined to closer waters, for a total of 1,275."

New coast guard ships are much more sophisticated than the vessels they're replacing. "In terms of qualitative improvement, China has now replaced its older, less-capable large patrol ships," Erickson wrote. "It is applying lessons learned from scrutinizing the 'gold standard' U.S. and Japanese coast guards, as well as the CCG’s increasing experience operating farther offshore for longer periods. The resulting new ship features include helicopters, interceptor boats, deck guns, high-capacity water cannons and improved seakeeping."


Source:- https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...-fleet-doesnt-have-300-ships-it-has-650-42822

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

@LKJ86 @Deino


----------



## bahadur999

*The Chinese Navy’s Marine Corps, Part 1: Expansion and Reorganization*
*Publication: China Brief Volume: 19 Issue: 3*
*By: Dennis J. Blasko, Roderick Lee*

February 1, 2019 04:27 PM Age: 22 hours





PLAN Marine Corps personnel conducting winter training at a base in Xinjiang, January 2016.
_Editor’s Note: This is the first part of a two-part article discussing organizational reforms and evolving missions for the PLA Navy (PLAN) Marine Corps. The first part focuses on the growing order of battle for the PLAN Marines. The second part, which will appear in our next issue, will focus on the creation of a service headquarters for the PLAN Marines, and their expanding training for expeditionary warfare and other missions. Taken as a whole, this two-part article provides significant new information and analysis to update the December 3, 2010 _China Brief_ article titled “China’s Marines: Less is More.”_

Introduction

On August 16, 2018, the Department of Defense _Annual Report to Congress: Military and Security Developments Involving the People’s Republic of China 2018_, reported that “One of the most significant PLAN structural changes in 2017 was the expansion of the PLAN Marine Corps (PLANMC).” The PLA Marine Corps (中国人民解放军海军陆战队) has historically been limited in terms of personnel, geography, and mission—with a primary service focus on amphibious assault, and the defense of outposts in the South China Sea. However, under currently estimated plans for service expansion, “by 2020, the PLANMC will consist of 7 brigades, may have more than 30,000 personnel, and will expand its mission to include expeditionary operations on foreign soil.” [1]

The expansion of the PLANMC, which commenced in April 2017, is an important element of reforms to the PLA’s operational forces. For the past two decades, the Marine Corps consisted of only two brigades, the 1st and 164th Marine Brigades (each estimated to number from 5,000 – 6,000 personnel) assigned to the South Sea Fleet stationed in Zhanjiang, Guangdong. After recent reforms, the number of brigades now amounts to a total of eight, with four new Marine combined arms brigades, a Special Operations Forces (SOF) brigade, and the core of a shipborne aviation (helicopter) brigade added to the previously existing two brigades. The four new combined arms brigades were formed out of units transferred from the Army, while the SOF and helicopter brigades were created from standing Navy units. A corps-level headquarters for the Marine Corps also has been identified. Though the Chinese government has not officially explained these developments, this new structure probably amounts to a total of up to approximately 40,000 personnel distributed among eight brigades at full strength.

The expanded Marine Corps, supported by Navy long-range sealift, likely will become the core of the PLA’s future expeditionary force. Training that began in 2014 further indicates that the eventual objective for the Marine Corps is to be capable of conducting operations in many types of terrain and climates – ranging beyond the PLANMC’s former, and continuing, focus on islands and reefs in the South China Sea. The manner by which the force has expanded, however, suggests that the PLA leadership was not motivated by an immediate need for a larger amphibious capability; rather, it appears to be consistent with several new missions undertaken by the Chinese military over past decade that have provided impetus for the addition of new Marine units. It will likely take several years for all of the Marine Corps’ new units to reach full operational readiness as measured by personnel, equipment, and training.

Expanded Order of Battle

After “below the neck” reforms and restructuring implemented throughout PLA in 2017, Marine units are now found along China’s eastern seaboard from Shandong in the north, to Fujian and Guangdong in the east opposite Taiwan, to Hainan in the South China Sea. In northern Shandong, a former Army motorized infantry brigade of the old 26th Group Army has been transformed into a new Marine brigade (Jiefangjun Bao Online, September 30 2017). On Shandong’s southern coast, a second new brigade has been formed from what likely was a former Army coastal defense regiment located near Qingdao (Qingdao Television, February 12 2018). Further south, an Army coastal defense division stationed around Jinjiang, Fujian was the basis for a third new brigade that remains in that same locale; and may also have provided manpower and resources for a fourth new brigade that recently moved to Jieyang in eastern Guangdong province (Anxi, Fujian Government website, August 1 2017; Jieyang News, August 17 2018). Although the PLA has not widely publicized either the creation of these new brigades or their true unit designators, the emergence of photos and new military unit cover designators associated with the Marine brigades both suggest a 1st through 6th brigade numbering scheme. [2]

As the new Marine brigades are being organized and equipped for their new missions, the two previously existing brigades also appear to have been reorganized. Most significantly, to streamline their chain of command, the former amphibious armored regiment headquarters appear to have been eliminated: command is now passed directly from brigade level to the newly established combined arms battalions (similar to the Army’s brigade command structure). Marine combined arms battalions are distinguished between amphibious mechanized and light mechanized combined arms battalions. Some, if not all, marine brigades also have, or will likely have, units trained for air assault operations (Jiefangjun Bao Online, December 10 2017), and will be reinforced by operational support battalions[3].

It is likely that in coming years older equipment will be retired and all Marine units will be issued new amphibious vehicles—such as the tracked ZBD05 Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV), tracked ZTD05 Assault Vehicle, PLZ07 122mm Self-Propelled Howitzer, the eight-wheeled ZBL09 IFV, the eight-wheeled ZTL11 assault vehicle, and the _Mengshi_ Assault Vehicle. (The latter three vehicles have been observed deployed to the Djibouti Support Base). Some reconnaissance units are also receiving light 8×8 all-terrain-vehicles for terrain that is inaccessible to larger vehicles (Chinaso.com, April 9 2018).

In total, the Army probably transferred over 20,000 personnel to the Navy’s new Marine units, while retaining its own amphibious capability. The Army’s two former amphibious infantry divisions—one previously stationed in the Nanjing Military Region near Hangzhou and the other in the Guangdong Military Region near Huizhou—were both transformed into two combined arms brigades each, while keeping their amphibious weapons and capabilities. A fifth former amphibious armored brigade also was converted into a new Army combined arms brigade located in Fujian. The decision to maintain these amphibious units in the Army reflects that service’s continued role in building capabilities to deter further steps toward Taiwan independence—one of the missions of foremost importance to the PLA.

Had the senior PLA leadership perceived the need to increase rapidly the Navy’s amphibious capacity, it could have decided to transfer to the Marine Corps those existing Army amphibious units, all of which were equipped and trained for assault from the sea. But by transforming a motorized infantry brigade and multiple coastal defense units—none of which were outfitted with amphibious equipment, nor trained extensively in amphibious operations—the PLA leadership understood that it would take multiple years for these units to be equipped, and even more annual training cycles before they would be fully trained to undertake amphibious operations. So, while the Marine Corps has been expanded in size, its actual amphibious capabilities will increase gradually over the next several years.

The new Marine special operations force (SOF) brigade has been formed out of the Navy’s existing SOF Regiment stationed in Hainan, which includes the _Jiaolon_g (“Dragon”) commando unit (China Central Television, December 12 2017). The former Navy SOF Regiment’s missions and capabilities overlapped with that of the Marine Corps, and therefore their transfer is a logical evolution as the Marine Corps expands. Eventually, the new brigade will likely number approximately one thousand personnel more than the old regiment (estimated to have been about 2,000 strong). Some of those personnel may have been transferred from the 1st and 164th Marine Brigades’ structure, each of which probably included SOF elements in their former reconnaissance battalions. Of all the new Marine units within the expanded force structure, the SOF Brigade currently is the most combat ready.

The 2018 DOD report on the Chinese military also noted the creation of an independent aviation capability for the PLA Marines, stating that the expanding PLANMC “may also incorporate an aviation brigade, which could provide an organic helicopter transport and attack capability, increasing its amphibious and expeditionary warfare capabilities.” [4] The new Marine Shipborne Aviation (helicopter) Brigade apparently has been built out of elements from all three PLAN independent air regiments (Weibo, January 27 2018). These regiments have been busy since 2009, provided the aircraft for 15 of 30 of the Navy’s deployments to the Gulf of Aden escort mission (PLA Daily, July 16 2018).

Currently, the new Marine helicopter unit likely has considerably less than a full contingent of aircraft compared to an Army Aviation Brigade, which when fully equipped probably consists of over 70 helicopters. _The Military Balance 2018_ estimates the Navy’s entire helicopter fleet at slightly over 100 aircraft, with about half being transport helicopters—while the others are anti-submarine warfare, early warning, and search and rescue aircraft needed to support the rest of the Navy’s operations [5]. Heretofore the Navy apparently has experimented with only a few armed Z-9 helicopters (People’s Navy, July 31 2012). Until additional attack helicopters are added to the force, as a stop gap measure it would be possible for the Army to temporarily assign a few of its attack helicopters to the Marines to assist in training and doctrine development for amphibious operations. Thus, it is likely that it will take several more years to add additional transport and attack helicopters and train the pilots and crews before the new Marine helicopter brigade is at full strength and combat ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Can be uploaded to many threads but still:

https://www.iiss.org/publications/the-military-balance/the-military-balance-2019-wall-chart

A map with all the PLA units!


----------



## samsara

bahadur999 said:


> Can be uploaded to many threads but still:
> 
> https://www.iiss.org/publications/the-military-balance/the-military-balance-2019-wall-chart
> 
> A map with all the PLA units!


For sale! At £25.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bahadur999

Wallchart


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> Wallchart



Is there a link to it in full size?


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> Is there a link to it in full size?


Asked a friend to get me the full size. I will try to upload it ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

Not a single helicopter in sight


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 538284
> View attachment 538285
> View attachment 538286
> View attachment 538287
> View attachment 538288
> View attachment 538289
> View attachment 538290
> View attachment 538291
> View attachment 538292
> View attachment 538293


Video:https://m.weibo.cn/6005843218/4338246697281772

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 538571
> View attachment 538572
> View attachment 538573
> View attachment 538574
> View attachment 538575
> View attachment 538576
> View attachment 538577
> View attachment 538578


Wow!!! What is this amphibious vehicle???


----------



## oprih

bahadur999 said:


> Wow!!! What is this amphibious vehicle???


Zubr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

oprih said:


> Zubr


Oh i thought it is a Chinese-made. Now i see China actually imported 4 of these.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

aziqbal said:


> Not a single helicopter in sight



DDG174, FFG 571, LPD 989 and AOR 963, a four ship flotilla on long endurance exercise in Pacific Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bahadur999

*Predicting the Chinese Navy of 2030*
Making predictions for the Chinese Navy a decade in advance is difficult given the PLA’s overall opacity.

By Rick Joe
February 15, 2019


Predictions for the Chinese Navy’s (People’s Liberation Army Navy, or PLAN) growth have often focused on the quantitative number of ships or submarines. Even recent commentary surrounding the PLAN describes it as the “world’s largest navy” in terms of the number of ships fielded, rather than using more sensible metrics such as tonnage. A 22 class fast missile boat and an 052D class destroyer are both counted as “one” ship, but the difference between a 220 ton craft and a 7,000 ton surface combatant is significant.

Some future predictions for the PLAN have been more acknowledging of the qualitative advancements in addition to quantity. However, only a few commentaries have considered the number of each warship type which may be produced. This piece will seek to paint a picture of what the PLAN may look like in 2030 among major warship categories.

*Destroyers and Frigates*

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.
The growth of Chinese surface combatants in recent years has greatly enhanced the PLAN’s overall profile. The emergence of the 055 class destroyer and high production rates of 055 and 052D class destroyers at two major shipyards have greatly changed the projections of future PLAN surface combatant composition from as a recently as a couple of years ago.

To place this growth in perspective, in the eight years between 2010 and 2018, 24 destroyers were launched from Chinese shipyards, consisting of four 052Cs, 16 052Ds (the three most recent being extended length variants), and four 055 large destroyers. By contrast, in the 20 years between 1990 and 2010, only 10 destroyers were launched from Chinese shipyards (not including four _Sovremenny-_class destroyers purchased from Russia), of which only two were the Aegis-type, competitive 052C class.

Current rumors regarding PLAN destroyer production suggest about 12 baseline 055 class destroyers will be produced before moving onto a more advanced 055A class perhaps sometime in the early 2020s. Production of the 052D will likely continue to over 25 units before an improved 052E variant succeeds it. Both the notional 055A and 052E are thought to incorporate new propulsion technologies in the form of partial or full electric propulsion.

Assuming Jiangnan and Dalian shipyards continue building destroyers at a similar pace to recent years when both shipyards were active, it is not unreasonable to project a launch rate of three 052D/E destroyers and two 055/A destroyers a year. Sustaining such a production rate from 2019 to the beginning of 2030 would result in approximately an additional 33 052D/E pattern destroyers and 22 055/A destroyers launched in those 11 years. Considering the current number of modern Aegis type destroyers in the water (six 052Cs in service, 10 052Ds in service, six 052Ds in sea trials or launched, four 055s in sea trials or launched), the total number of 7,000 ton destroyers in the water would number about 55, whereas the 12,000 ton destroyers would number 26.

However, the number of destroyers in service would be somewhat less when considering that two to three years pass between a destroyer being launched and commissioned. Therefore, by 2030 it is more likely that around 40 7,000 ton destroyers (052C/D/E) will be in service, and up to 20 12,000 ton destroyers (055/A) as well. It is worth noting that additional destroyers will likely be commissioned and procured after 2030.

The situation is somewhat less clear for PLAN warships in the 4,000 ton category. While the last of the 30 capable and proven 054A frigates will soon enter service in 2019, the long rumored 054B successor has yet to emerge. There are some indicators that production may have been delayed for additional enhancement to its propulsion system, but some more radical rumors suggest the PLAN may do away with the 4,000 ton category and choose to build more ships of the 7,000 ton and 12,000 ton category in lieu of the 054B. This author considers such a possibility unlikely at this stage, and believes 054B production will occur in the early 2020s, at the same Huangpu and Hudong shipyards that 054As were built. Assuming a three ship per year launch rate similar to the 054A and assuming eight years of production beginning in 2022, up to 24 054Bs could be launched and up to 20 commissioned by 2030.

Meanwhile, 056/A corvette production – now approaching 60 ships in total – is thought to be winding down.

Overall, the growth of PLAN destroyer production has made various past numerical projections obsolete. In the book _Chinese Naval Shipbuilding – an Ambitious and Uncertain Course_, a “maximal scenario” 2030 forecast for the PLAN predicted 34 destroyers, 68 frigates, and 26 corvettes in service. Needless to say, the destroyer projections appear to have been somewhat underestimated, and corvette prediction completely off the mark, while frigates were exaggerated. Considering the book was published in late 2015 – at a time when 052D production at two shipyards had only begun, as well as a year and a half before the first 055 was launched, and when 056 production was difficult to track – such numbers were not unreasonable for the time.

*Submarines*

The situation for PLAN submarines, both nuclear (SSNs, SSBNs) and diesel electric (SSKs) are somewhat more uncertain. It is virtually confirmed that new types of each category are due to emerge in coming years, namely the 09V SSN, the 09VI SSBN, and the 039C SSK.

However the exact number of boats currently in service is unknown. It is thought that anywhere between six to nine 09III SSNs of different variants may exist, as well as two to three older 091 SSNs. Up to five 09IV SSBNs may also exist. The status of the original 092 SSBN is unknown. Over 12 of the newest 039A/B class SSKs are in service, as well as 13 039 class SSKs, 12 _Kilo_ class SSKs, and anywhere up to 16 035 class SSKs which are very much obsolete and likely in the process of being retired.

The suspected new nuclear submarine production facility at Huludao presents a potential wildcard for the future of PLAN nuclear submarine procurement as well as the overall PLAN submarine fleet. It is unknown how rapidly the PLAN may want to build new SSNs and SSBNs and the technological maturity of new upcoming boats can only be speculated upon. However, the sheer scale of the new nuclear submarine production facility suggests the PLAN has planned for a long production run of many nuclear submarines, and it is unknown if the PLAN will alter or reduce the size of its SSK fleet if a growth of nuclear submarine fleet size occurs.

The very opaque nature of Chinese submarine production means it is difficult to make even a medium term projection; however a very cautious estimate of the new facility producing one SSN per year and one SSBN every two years introduces an additional eight SSNs in service and three to four SSBNs in service by 2030. But it should be cautioned that if the technological maturity and capability of upcoming nuclear submarines are deemed satisfactory, a ramp up of production may occur to take advantage of the new facility’s overall potential. In such a situation, by 2030 anywhere up to 30-40 new SSNs might be launched for three to four per year, though it is not currently judged to be imminent.

*Carriers*

Recent pictures of Jiangnan shipyard have effectively confirmed that construction of China’s third aircraft carrier – 003, a conventionally powered carrier displacing about 80,000 tons full and equipped with electromagnetic catapults – is now underway. Large modules are currently being fabricated in a staging area and are expected to be transported to a drydock for assembly later in 2019 or in early 2020. It is thought that 003 will be launched by 2021 at the earliest, with commissioning at least two years afterwards.

In addition to CV-16 _Liaoning_ in service and the as yet unnamed 002 carrier due to enter service in 2019, the PLAN will likely operate three aircraft carriers by 2023 at the earliest. However it is not known how Chinese carrier production will proceed after 003 is launched. It has been rumored that Dalian (where 002 was constructed) may proceed to build another carrier similar to 003, after which a nuclear powered carrier is expected from either Dalian or Jiangnan. It is also possible that 003 will be followed directly by a nuclear carrier, in which case both Dalian and Jiangnan will likely see a pause in carrier work as facilities are upgraded and retooled.

Whichever option is taken, it is likely that the PLAN will have four carriers in service by 2030, made up of CV-16, 002, and 003, with the fourth being either a second 003 pattern carrier or perhaps a nuclear carrier. Depending on PLAN confidence in key technologies and their overall carrier experience, it is also possible for additional carriers to be ordered more quickly, with a most high end ceiling of five to six carriers in service by 2030.

*Amphibious Assault*

As of early 2019, six 25,000 ton 071 class landing platform docks (LPDs) are in service, with a seventh being fitted out and an eighth hull under construction. Modules for the long awaited 075 class landing helicopter dock (LHD) are expected to emerge by the end of 2019 at the earliest, with three ships rumored to have been ordered. The 075 class is thought to field a full displacement around 36,000 tons, placing it smaller than U.S. Navy _Wasp_ and _America_ class LHDs but larger than most other classes of similar ships in the world. Recent rumors have suggested that a larger 075 derivative may be built after the first three 075s, to displace in excess of 40,000 tons. All large Chinese amphibious assault ships are built at Hudong Zhonghua shipyard and that is not expected to change in the immediate future.

It is difficult to predict the size of the PLAN’s future combined LPD and LHD fleet because PLAN procurement of 071 class ships has been somewhat irregular, with multiyear gaps between batches. It is unknown if such procurement practice will continue into the 2020s; however Hudong’s production of the last three 071 hulls has shown that a one ship per year launch rate can be comfortably sustained. Assuming that the larger 075 class LPD takes correspondingly longer (let’s say overall 1.5 years) to launch one ship, and assuming that production capacity is not expanded, a reasonable LPD and LHD fleet by 2030 would consist of eight 071 class LPDs and three 075 LHDs in service. In other words, such a fleet would consist of the present number of 071s and 075s confirmed or rumored to have been ordered. This could be achieved by 2026, with the eight 071 LPDs commissioned by 2020-2021. However, if additional orders are placed – a very reasonable notion considering the overall trajectory of PLAN procurement – anywhere up to 12 LPDs and five to six LHDs may be achievable by 2030. If the PLAN “only” achieves the conservative estimate, the combined amphibious assault capability would rank second largest in the world after the U.S. Navy, even disregarding the PLAN’s 25-30 strong fleet of the 072 family of landing ships which displace approximately 5,000 tons each.

*Future factors*

In summary, an early 2019 prediction for PLAN ships in service by 2030 are broken down as such:


16-20 055/A destroyers (12,000 ton category)
36-40 052D/E destroyers (7,000 ton category)
40-50 054A/B frigates (4,000-5,000 ton category)
Approximately 60 SSKs
Anywhere from 16 or more SSNs (including six to eight existing SSNs)
Anywhere from eight or more SSBNs (including four to five existing SSBNs)
At least four aircraft carriers (two ski jump, two catapult)
At least eight 071 LPDs (25,000 ton category)
At least three 075 LHDs (36,000 ton category)
Of the above, frigates, SSNs, SSBNs, and carriers are currently the most difficult to predict, with the most margin for error.

Other ships of note include the approximately 60 056/A corvettes that will complete its production run within the next year or so, as well as the 11 older “non-Aegis” type destroyers and dozen or so older frigates that will likely remain in service as “second line” surface combatants. The 25-30 ship fleet of 072s will likely be retained. It is unknown if the 60 odd fleet of 22 class missile boats will be retained. The numbers of replenishment ships are not predicted here, due to lack of long-term regular production rates that can be extrapolated, though fast launch rates have been demonstrated.

Making predictions for the PLAN a decade in advance is difficult given the PLA’s overall opacity. Unforeseen confounding factors – such as project mismanagement, technological hurdles, economic adversity, military conflict, and natural disaster – are also difficult to consider.

The projection laid out here is not concrete and final, and is likely to evolve in coming years as 2030 approaches. However, use of critical extrapolation and consideration of Chinese naval requirements can provide a gauge for how the PLAN may evolve in the medium term future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

DDG 119 “*Guiyang*” and FFG 542 "*Zaozhuang*“ inducted today(22.02.2018).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## lcloo

Current Status of PLAN Frigates

59 frigates of 3 major types, 32 ships from type 054A/054, 10 ships from type 054H3, and 17 ships (including 3 non-active training ship) from the type 053H2/053H1G/053H1Q/053.

Eleven of the type 053H2/053H1Q/053 have exceed the 30 years service period and are due to be retired.

Six of the type 053H1G will be due for decommission in 4 to 6 years.

If PLAN is going for a one for one replacement, there will be another 17 new frigates to be built in next 5-6 years. We shall see if the new replacement are to be a new frigate design like type 054B or the rumoured type 057. Or there is even a possibility that they will be replaced by a new variant of type 056, may be one with larger displacement.

Breakdown:-
a) Type 054A - all 30 ships planned and commissioned.
b) Type 054 - 2 ships commissioned in 2005, at present one is under major refit, likely a mid-life upgrade MLU.
c) Type 053H3 - 10 ships commissioned from 1998 to 2005, service period ranged from 14 to 21 years. Some ships have completed MLU refit, not sure if all 10 ships have completed MLU.
d) Type 053H2 - 1 ship FFG 537 commissioned in 1990, 29 years in service.
e) Type 053H1G - 6 ships. Commissioned in 1993, 1994 and 1995, have been in service from 24 to 26 years.
f) Type 053 - 6 ships, pennant # 533, 534, 543, 545, 553 and 555. Commissioned from 1982 to 1987. Service period from 32 to 37 years. 
g) Type 053 - 2 ships #517 and #519, non-active but still under navy service as navy academy training ship.
h) Type 053H1Q - 1 ship #544, commissioned in 1985, non-active, serving as navy academy training ship.
I) Type 053 - 1 ship #516, commissioned in 1975, served for 44 years. Modified heavily to carry 122mm rockets as shore bombardment ship. Rumoured as already retired but there is no official statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

lcloo said:


> Current Status of PLAN Frigates
> 
> 59 frigates of 3 major types, 32 ships from type 054A/054, 10 ships from type 054H3, and 17 ships (including 3 non-active training ship) from the type 053H2/053H1G/053H1Q/053.
> 
> Eleven of the type 053H2/053H1Q/053 have exceed the 30 years service period and are due to be retired.
> 
> Six of the type 053H1G will be due for decommission in 4 to 6 years.
> 
> If PLAN is going for a one for one replacement, there will be another 17 new frigates to be built in next 5-6 years. We shall see if the new replacement are to be a new frigate design like type 054B or the rumoured type 057. Or there is even a possibility that they will be replaced by a new variant of type 056, may be one with larger displacement.
> 
> Breakdown:-
> a) Type 054A - all 30 ships planned and commissioned.
> b) Type 054 - 2 ships commissioned in 2005, at present one is under major refit, likely a mid-life upgrade MLU.
> c) Type 053H3 - 10 ships commissioned from 1998 to 2005, service period ranged from 14 to 21 years. Some ships have completed MLU refit, not sure if all 10 ships have completed MLU.
> d) Type 053H2 - 1 ship FFG 537 commissioned in 1990, 29 years in service.
> e) Type 053H1G - 6 ships. Commissioned in 1993, 1994 and 1995, have been in service from 24 to 26 years.
> f) Type 053 - 6 ships, pennant # 533, 534, 543, 545, 553 and 555. Commissioned from 1982 to 1987. Service period from 32 to 37 years.
> g) Type 053 - 2 ships #517 and #519, non-active but still under navy service as navy academy training ship.
> h) Type 053H1Q - 1 ship #544, commissioned in 1985, non-active, serving as navy academy training ship.
> I) Type 053 - 1 ship #516, commissioned in 1975, served for 44 years. Modified heavily to carry 122mm rockets as shore bombardment ship. Rumoured as already retired but there is no official statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 541678


You need to give the *color legend* info for that table to have meaning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Two old type 051 destroyers retires, DDG 134 and DDG 164. Now only two type 051 destroyers are in active service, DDG 165 and DDG 166. The change of blood is almost completed.

109 and 110 remain in service but with non-active role of training ship for navy academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Usually what happen to these kinds of ships when they are retired?

Will these ships still be turned into some other naval or maritime uses, or will they simply be disassembled into recycling purpose?


----------



## lcloo

samsara said:


> Usually what happen to these kinds of ships when they are retired?
> 
> Will these ships still be turned into some other naval or maritime uses, or will they simply be disassembled into recycling purpose?



A few of them (106, 132 and 133) were turned over to navy universities and colleges to be used as hardware for teaching purposes, a few (161 and others) were used as target ships, 105 was turned over to Qingdao navy museum as exhibit and one ex-PLANS Yinchuan 107 was acquired by Yinchuan city council for exhibit purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

*Type 052D destroyer and Type 054A frigate enter service with PLAN*
*Andrew Tate, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
05 March 2019

Photographs circulating on Chinese social media indicate that a Type 052D (Luyang III-class) destroyer (pennant number 119) and a Type 054A (Jiangkai II-class) frigate (pennant number 542) were commissioned in late February.

Accompanying comments said the ships were named _Guiyang_ and _Zaozhuang,_ respectively, and state that they entered service with the People's Liberation Army Navy's (PLAN's) North Sea Fleet on 22 February.

The Type 052D destroyers displace over 7,000 tonnes and are 157 m in length. Sixty-four vertical launch tubes, which can fire HHQ-9 surface-to-air missiles and the anti-ship variant of the YJ-18A long-range cruise missile, are installed in two grids: forward and midships.

The lead shipyard for building the Type 052D is Jiangnan Changxingdao, where the first of class was launched in August 2012. However, _Guiyang_ - the eighth Type 052D to be launched overall - was the first to be built by the Dalian Shipbuilding International Company (DSIC). The vessel first entered the water in November 2015, with two further Type 052Ds launched by DSIC in August 2016 and June 2017.

Unconfirmed reports state that the *17th* overall Type 052D destroyer was launched at Jiangnan on 23 February, where three more ships of the class are being fitted out post-launch.

_Zaozhuang_ , is the PLAN's *30th* Type 054A frigate and appears to be the final ship of the class. It was the 15th to be built at the Huangpu shipyard in Guangzhou, with the remainder being constructed at the Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard in Shanghai.

Source:https://www.janes.com/article/87014...and-type-054a-frigate-enter-service-with-plan

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86

Type 052D DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Suika

Boooooo

Go enter service in the specified China defense sub section.


----------



## Beast

S


Suika said:


> Boooooo
> 
> Go enter service in the specified China defense sub section.


 sourgraped.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suika

Beast said:


> S
> sourgraped.




https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/japa...-class-guided-missile-destroyer-janes.606623/


----------



## Beast

Suika said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/japa...-class-guided-missile-destroyer-janes.606623/


Lol..

This ship is no better than Type 052D or 055 cruiser.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Suika

Beast said:


> Lol..
> 
> This ship is no better than Type 052D or 055 cruiser.



If ASW is not the requirement!


----------



## Beast

Suika said:


> What the fcuk China defense news in China & Far East section You post by mistake or intentionally/trolling @LKJ86
> @waz @The Eagle @Deino please move this thread in appropriate section thanks
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/japa...missile-destroyer-janes.606623/#post-11254381


Vulgarity and improper language @Deino



Suika said:


> If ASW is not the requirement!


As if anti-surface and long range power projection are not important?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Suika

Beast said:


> Vulgarity and improper language @Deino
> 
> 
> As if anti-surface and long range power projection power are not important?



¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## opruh

Why is that certain member with a hardon for japan going crazy in this thread? Is it because of this Chinese new ship that will be used for more spanking of japan?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Suika

opruh said:


> Why is that certain member with a hardon for japan going crazy in this thread? Is it because of this Chinese new ship that will be used for more spanking of japan?



It only looks like I have a hardon because I'm the only one here that posts from Japan's perspective. I would say about 5 to 10 members here have a hardon for China but they may not seem like it because their numbers have normalized the hardon sentiment for China on these boards.


----------



## Beast

Suika said:


> It only looks like I have a hardon because I'm the only one here that posts from Japan's perspective. I would say about 5 to 10 members here have a hardon for China but they may not seem like it because their numbers have normalized the hardon sentiment for China on these boards.


You are talking about yourself, is it? You yourself has a biased against China. You are jealous that Japan is no more largest economy in asia and no more leader in Asia. I can understand that kind of feeling of falling from Grace. It's called loser syndrome.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Suika

Beast said:


> You are talking about yourself, is it? You yourself has a biased against China. You are jealous that Japan is no more largest economy in asia and no more leader in Asia. I can understand that kind of feeling of falling from Grace. It's called loser syndrome.



Nothing wrong with China being bigger than Japan in the basic sense. It would naturally be inevitable upon economic development due to China's much larger size.

The problem is in China's 9 dash line, claim on Taiwan, and claim on the Senkaku islands. China wouldn't need those to be number 1 in asia. China would have become number one in the 1980s had Mao not been in control holding back China's potential for 30 years. Deng Xioping recognized the horrific policy of Mao and Deng was swift in implementing changes when Mao finally died.


----------



## Brainsucker

LKJ86 said:


> *Type 052D destroyer and Type 054A frigate enter service with PLAN*
> *Andrew Tate, London* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 05 March 2019
> 
> Photographs circulating on Chinese social media indicate that a Type 052D (Luyang III-class) destroyer (pennant number 119) and a Type 054A (Jiangkai II-class) frigate (pennant number 542) were commissioned in late February.
> 
> Accompanying comments said the ships were named _Guiyang_ and _Zaozhuang,_ respectively, and state that they entered service with the People's Liberation Army Navy's (PLAN's) North Sea Fleet on 22 February.
> 
> The Type 052D destroyers displace over 7,000 tonnes and are 157 m in length. Sixty-four vertical launch tubes, which can fire HHQ-9 surface-to-air missiles and the anti-ship variant of the YJ-18A long-range cruise missile, are installed in two grids: forward and midships.
> 
> The lead shipyard for building the Type 052D is Jiangnan Changxingdao, where the first of class was launched in August 2012. However, _Guiyang_ - the eighth Type 052D to be launched overall - was the first to be built by the Dalian Shipbuilding International Company (DSIC). The vessel first entered the water in November 2015, with two further Type 052Ds launched by DSIC in August 2016 and June 2017.
> 
> Unconfirmed reports state that the *17th* overall Type 052D destroyer was launched at Jiangnan on 23 February, where three more ships of the class are being fitted out post-launch.
> 
> _Zaozhuang_ , is the PLAN's *30th* Type 054A frigate and appears to be the final ship of the class. It was the 15th to be built at the Huangpu shipyard in Guangzhou, with the remainder being constructed at the Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard in Shanghai.
> 
> Source:https://www.janes.com/article/87014...and-type-054a-frigate-enter-service-with-plan



I'm curious. Does Zaozhuang has the same configuration as the older Type 054A, or it has a newer configuration, like the Type 054A that they offer to Pakistan?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## TaiShang

Beast said:


> You are talking about yourself, is it? You yourself has a biased against China. You are jealous that Japan is no more largest economy in asia and no more leader in Asia. I can understand that kind of feeling of falling from Grace. It's called loser syndrome.



Indian false-flagger right there.







Good thread @LKJ86 

Please share more.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Suika

TaiShang said:


> Indian false-flagger right there.
> 
> View attachment 544932
> 
> 
> 
> Good thread @LKJ86
> 
> Please share more.



Well, even though I post very little and had thought of never posting here again, once in a while one other poster would call my name. So it was worth posting again. Maybe wondered if posting a little might be seen as valuable but the majority of regular posters here clearly don't think so. I tried being direct, tried being patient, tried using humor, nothing works in getting an positive indication for my point of views. So with that, this will be my last post on these boards for sure, even if called upon. For those that took an interest in my posts, thank you. For the trolls, keep enjoying troll cornflakes 

さようなら


----------



## lcloo

The sour grape is deeply hurt because yesterday a mod just deleted a thread opened by him, posting a Japanese destroyer launch on China Defence Thread and declared with intention of inflaming a troll fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## TaiShang

Suika said:


> さようなら



I just do not want people to have a wrong impression of Japan/Japanese people (although people here may be hardly representative of their country's public opinion) because of your posts.

So, I feel it makes more sense if people are reminded of your false-flagging and imposture. Otherwise, your posts, as with those of others, are neither more important, nor less.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## lcloo

Brainsucker said:


> I'm curious. Does Zaozhuang has the same configuration as the older Type 054A, or it has a newer configuration, like the Type 054A that they offer to Pakistan?


There is always some improvement after a few type 054A have been launched. Example, tow sonar was added after a few earlier launches, then after some few more launches, the 7 barrel 30mm gun CIWS was changed to 11 barrels 30 mm gun CIWS. Then there is the internal changes we are not able to see.

So it is reasonable to speculate PLANS Zaozhuang has some differences compare with previous ships.

As for the Pakistani type054A(P?), the configurations will depend on the requirement of Pakistan. And we have seen in the past, Pakistan's version will always be different from Chinese domestic version.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 544920




Nice, but I miss the Type 075!?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

More in the pipeline
















Aerial view of Jiangnan Shipyard(Line 3, Naval Products）in Shanghai on 08.03.2019 

12 DDGs visible + 1 DDG hidden + 2 DDGs in modules.

Plus a flattop

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Arsalan

*China have a separate defence section. Please post all threads related to Chinese military in that section. Any thread related to Chinese military posted in China and Far East current affair section only to provoke other members should be reported and will be deleted. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OCguy

China is showing the world how building a modern blue-water Navy is done, 12 hulls at a time. Impressive.


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> More in the pipeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial view of Jiangnan Shipyard(Line 3, Naval Products）in Shanghai on 08.03.2019
> 
> 12 DDGs visible + 1 DDG hidden + 2 DDGs in modules.
> 
> Plus a flattop
> 
> View attachment 545041




Any idea, where the Type 075 is?? ... or where we can expect it?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104171417317171200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Any idea, where the Type 075 is?? ... or where we can expect it?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104171417317171200


Type O75 is a project for Hudong shipyard located at different side of Shanghai where type 071 LPD were built. No photo of Type 075 has surfaced yet.

Location map of JNCX shipyard (type 055, 052D, AC 003) and HDZH shipyard (type 071 LPD, 075, 054A and other auxiliary ships).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*Commander Wei Huixiao to be Chinese Navy's first female warship captain (2019-03-08)*





_Commander Wei Huixiao 韦慧晓, intern captain of the guided-missile destroyer Zhengzhou (Hull 151) of the Chinese Navy_

BEIJING, Mar. 8 (ChinaMil) -- In a recent combat drill on the East China Sea, a female officer with military rank of commander adeptly gave battle orders at the operations commanding room aboard the guided-missile destroyer Changchun (Hull 150) of the Chinese Navy.

Who is the female officer? She is *Dr. Wei Huixiao *韦慧晓〔韋慧曉〕, *the first female intern captain of the guided-missile destroyer Zhengzhou (Hull 151, Type 052C)* of the Chinese Navy.

*The story of Wei’s military career is full of legends:* From a well-paid white-collar worker to a naval officer, from an outstanding doctoral student to a commanding officer of a new-type destroyer…

*After graduating with a doctoral degree*, Wei aspired to join the military and *she sent a cover letter* to the Chinese Navy, in which she expressed her longing for serving in the military and elaborated her conditions and advantages that would enable her to become a qualified soldier. She also attached awards and certificates she had won and *papers she had published, which added up to more than 200 pages in total.*

In January 2012, her dream came true as she was enlisted in the Chinese Navy. In the following *seven years*, she evolved from a new recruit to a deputy department head of China’s first aircraft carrier and then to executive officer and *intern captain of destroyers*. In the process she *achieved an unprecedented growth*, faster than standard routines.

In April 2015, Wei was appointed intern executive officer of the guided-missile destroyer Changchun (Hull 150). The first year at the position was full of challenges for her. To learn more about equipment data, *she carried a notebook in her pocket so that she could take notes anytime.* *She took notes on almost everything*, ranging from every simple countersign to her own understanding of every operational maneuver, from the name of every piece of equipment to its specific usage methods.

Thanks to her tireless efforts, Wei passed the strict examination and *officially became the Chinese Navy’s first female executive officer in March 2016.* Then she was *appointed the intern captain of the guided-missile destroyer Zhengzhou (Hull 151) in September 2017. *

Today, the legendary female officer is *just a heartbeat away from the first female warship captain of the Chinese Navy*.

http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-03/08/content_9445034.htm

~~~~~~~~~~~~

I remember this female officer for I'd posted about her TWICE in PDF!

Funny, how above article could put her name wrongly, made me confused for some time, until I got it right.



> Wei Huixiao 韦慧晓〔韋慧曉〕, of Zhuang nationality 壮族, a PhD in Earth Sciences— was previously a distinguished employee at Huawei (Shenzhen), she was once awarded the “Golden Individual” award by the company, an employee with annual salary of one million yuan.
> 
> More info about her from the Baidu Online Encyclopedia page:
> https://wapbaike.baidu.com/item/韦慧晓/557035?fr=aladdin
> 
> As posted EARLIER; following the post by @JSCh



Wei is still relatively young (41-yo iirc) she can still advance her career much higher, and I would like to witness a lady of such quality, dedication and smartness to climb to much higher tops. I hope the PLAN can make her services at best. But first thing first I wanna see her being confirmed/promoted into the firm captain of DDG, the very first Female Captain in Chinese Naval history! Congratulations to Dr. Wei

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

samsara said:


> *Commander Wei Huixiao to be Chinese Navy's first female warship captain (2019-03-08)*
> 
> View attachment 545525
> 
> _Commander Wei Huixiao 韦慧晓, intern captain of the guided-missile destroyer Zhengzhou (Hull 151) of the Chinese Navy_
> 
> BEIJING, Mar. 8 (ChinaMil) -- In a recent combat drill on the East China Sea, a female officer with military rank of commander adeptly gave battle orders at the operations commanding room aboard the guided-missile destroyer Changchun (Hull 150) of the Chinese Navy.
> 
> Who is the female officer? She is *Dr. Wei Huixiao *韦慧晓〔韋慧曉〕, *the first female intern captain of the guided-missile destroyer Zhengzhou (Hull 151, Type 052C)* of the Chinese Navy.
> 
> *The story of Wei’s military career is full of legends:* From a well-paid white-collar worker to a naval officer, from an outstanding doctoral student to a commanding officer of a new-type destroyer…
> 
> *After graduating with a doctoral degree*, Wei aspired to join the military and *she sent a cover letter* to the Chinese Navy, in which she expressed her longing for serving in the military and elaborated her conditions and advantages that would enable her to become a qualified soldier. She also attached awards and certificates she had won and *papers she had published, which added up to more than 200 pages in total.*
> 
> In January 2012, her dream came true as she was enlisted in the Chinese Navy. In the following *seven years*, she evolved from a new recruit to a deputy department head of China’s first aircraft carrier and then to executive officer and *intern captain of destroyers*. In the process she *achieved an unprecedented growth*, faster than standard routines.
> 
> In April 2015, Wei was appointed intern executive officer of the guided-missile destroyer Changchun (Hull 150). The first year at the position was full of challenges for her. To learn more about equipment data, *she carried a notebook in her pocket so that she could take notes anytime.* *She took notes on almost everything*, ranging from every simple countersign to her own understanding of every operational maneuver, from the name of every piece of equipment to its specific usage methods.
> 
> Thanks to her tireless efforts, Wei passed the strict examination and *officially became the Chinese Navy’s first female executive officer in March 2016.* Then she was *appointed the intern captain of the guided-missile destroyer Zhengzhou (Hull 151) in September 2017. *
> 
> Today, the legendary female officer is *just a heartbeat away from the first female warship captain of the Chinese Navy*.
> 
> http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-03/08/content_9445034.htm
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I remember this female officer for I'd posted about her TWICE in PDF!
> 
> Funny, how above article could put her name wrongly, made me confused for some time, until I got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> Wei is still relatively young (41-yo iirc) she can still advance her career much higher, and I would like to witness a lady of such quality, dedication and smartness to climb to much higher tops. I hope the PLAN can make her services at best. But first thing first I wanna see her being confirmed/promoted into the firm captain of DDG, the very first Female Captain in Chinese Naval history! Congratulations to Dr. Wei


I see "admiral" in her future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Any idea, where the Type 075 is?? ... or where we can expect it?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104171417317171200



HDZH where "traces" of the 075 have been spotted lately. Launch in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> HDZH where "traces" of the 075 have been spotted lately. Launch in 2020.




Thanks ... but so far no images were released?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but so far no images were released?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 545495
> View attachment 545496
> View attachment 545497
> View attachment 545498


No name? specs? developer?
Looks like a smaller version of 'Peace Ark'


----------



## samsara

bahadur999 said:


> No name? specs? developer?
> Looks like a smaller version of 'Peace Ark'


You may be new here (joined in January 2019), so please spend some time to familiarize yourself with the common practice of the active posters in THIS COLUMN. There may be many readers here but only limited are really posting meaningful info so please stop bugging each time, the posters are not here to serve your needs .. it'll be annoying then. And trolling is definitely not welcomed in this column!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

samsara said:


> You may be new here (joined in January 2019), so please spend some time to familiarize yourself with the common practice of the active posters in THIS COLUMN. There may be many readers here but only limited are really posting meaningful info so please stop bugging each time, the posters are not here to serve your needs .. it'll be annoying then. And trolling is definitely not welcomed in this column!!



well, I am not a troll...
As long as i am not offending the forum rules, there is no reason to stop questioning certain pics.
I even provide some information from time to time so it is not fair to treat me that negatively...
I understand your point though. However, it will be nice if pics won't just be uploaded without, at least, a minimum description. You can't just expect anyone to understand what's going on.


----------



## samsara

“The Chinese space laboratory has observed *four different types of ship wake* in the Yellow Sea using its *imaging radar*. This made it possible to check the validity of the theoretical simulation models, in particular on the *closed angle V-wave and the internal waves*.” 






Above is the tweet of Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105498369290452993
Question: What's the significance of this observation? 

What's the possible practical application of this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Update: Work in progress for 055 and 052D at Dalian shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ozranger

samsara said:


> “The Chinese space laboratory has observed *four different types of ship wake* in the Yellow Sea using its *imaging radar*. This made it possible to check the validity of the theoretical simulation models, in particular on the *closed angle V-wave and the internal waves*.”
> 
> View attachment 546034
> 
> 
> Above is the tweet of Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum):
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105498369290452993
> Question: What's the significance of this observation?
> 
> What's the possible practical application of this?


That's a high resolution imaging radar, which can trace some large ships in real time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

Type 051B DDG167 PLANS Shenzhen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

PLA Navy 70th anniversary is coming, and next month April 2019 there will be a Navy Parade to celebrate its founding 7 decades ago. The last Navy Parade was 10 years ago in Qingdao. The most exiting ship then was type 071 LPD, and this year we will see if the second aircraft carrier will join the type 055 lead ship in the parade.

To mark this occasion, I draw up a chart comparing 10 years changes in PLAN ships. (There may be error in type 056, E&OE). Though second aircraft carrier and the first type 055 are not in commission yet as of now, I expect their induction into service any time now to within next 3 or 4 months time.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> PLA Navy 70th anniversary is coming, and next month April 2019 there will be a Navy Parade to celebrate its founding 7 decades ago. The last Navy Parade was 10 years ago in Qingdao. The most exiting ship then was type 071 LPD, and this year we will see if the second aircraft carrier will join the type 055 lead ship in the parade.
> 
> To mark this occasion, I draw up a chart comparing 10 years changes in PLAN ships. (There may be error in type 056, E&OE). Though second aircraft carrier and the first type 055 are not in commission yet as of now, I expect their induction into service any time now to within next 3 or 4 months time.
> 
> View attachment 547027




Impressive ... but how sure can we be that both the 055 and 002 carrier will attend?


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Impressive ... but how sure can we be that both the 055 and 002 carrier will attend?


We don't know, have to wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Impressive ... but how sure can we be that both the 055 and 002 carrier will attend?


President Xi will be on Type 055 DDG at that moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

This is an interesting oldie post, at that time many Chinese members of CJDBY had doubts on the possibility of these becoming true. On April 26th, 2003, a poster predicted 15 years later i.e. in 2019, China will have:-

1. A nuclear powered aircraft carrier with 60 aircraft carrying capacity.
*(No nuclear powered aircraft carrier, but by end of 2019, China is expected to have two conventional powered aircraft carriers with total of more than 60 aircraft carrying capacity.)*

2) Two upgraded Kirov class nuclear powered cruisers.
*(No nuclear powered cruisers, but one type 055 to be commissioned soon plus 5 more in pipeline, and two more to be built.)*

3) Four Domestic version of Sovrnemmy II class destroyers.
4) Four upgraded type 052C destroyers.
5) Four upgraded type 052B destroyers.
*(Six type 052C and eleven Type 052D in service, and more coming, including 052DL)*

6) Four nuclear powered attack submarine.
*(Number of SSN and SSBN is a state secret, but we do know the number of SSN is definitely more than four)*

7) One Electronic counter measure ship.
*(Eight or more type 813, 814A and 815 Intel ships)*

8) Two large integrated replenishment ships
*(Two type 901 AOR 45,000 tons Fast Combat Support Ship are in service)

*
original post 26th April 2003 (I just love those roasted geese and ducks )
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> This is an interesting oldie post, at that time many Chinese members of CJDBY had doubts on the possibility of these becoming true. On April 26th, 2003, a poster predicted 15 years later i.e. in 2019, China will have:-
> 
> 1. A nuclear powered aircraft carrier with 60 aircraft carrying capacity.
> *(No nuclear powered aircraft carrier, but by end of 2019, China is expected to have two conventional powered aircraft carriers with total of more than 60 aircraft carrying capacity.)*
> 
> 2) Two upgraded Kirov class nuclear powered cruisers.
> *(No nuclear powered cruisers, but one type 055 to be commissioned soon plus 5 more in pipeline, and two more to be built.)*
> 
> 3) Four Domestic version of Sovrnemmy II class destroyers.
> 4) Four upgraded type 052C destroyers.
> 5) Four upgraded type 052B destroyers.
> *(Six type 052C and eleven Type 052D in service, and more coming, including 052DL)*
> 
> 6) Four nuclear powered attack submarine.
> *(Number of SSN and SSBN is a state secret, but we do know the number of SSN is definitely more than four)*
> 
> 7) One Electronic counter measure ship.
> *(Eight or more type 813, 814A and 815 Intel ships)*
> 
> 8) Two large integrated replenishment ships
> *(Two type 901 AOR 45,000 tons Fast Combat Support Ship are in service)
> 
> *
> original post 26th April 2003 (I just love those roasted geese and ducks )
> *
> View attachment 547553
> *


Thanks for representing here the retro info of the so many years in the past. Haven't followed that long to ever learn this kind of info 

The original poster indeed had very long vision, he wrote down his predictions with high degree of accuracy... it's truly difficult next to being impossible to foresee the future in next 16 years. Just ask the futurists Alvin Toffler, John Naisbitt... how accurate they could come close to... aside from the pompous big bangs! 

The nuke big stuffs will kick off not very long from now, my guess is within the next 2~3 years or so the building will start. Let see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

*China's guided-missile frigate Yueyang to join in LIMA in Malaysia*
Source China Military Online Editor Huang Panyue Time 2019-03-22 17:59:46




_The guided-missile frigate Yueyang (Hull 575) attached to the PLA Navy sets sail from a naval port in south China's Hainan Province. (Photo by Yu Lin)_

By Yu Lin and Pang Qingjie

FRIGATE YUEYANG, March 22 (ChinaMil) — At about 10 a.m. on March 20, 2019, the Chinese guided-missile frigate Yueyang (Hull 575) set sail from a naval port in Sanya, a city in southern China’s Hainan Province, for Malaysia, to participate in the 15th Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA).

The 15th LIMA is set to open in Langkawi, Malaysia's largest island, on March 26, 2019. Totally 15 ships from thirteen countries, including China, the United States, Japan, Russia and Thailand will attend the exhibition. China’s frigate Yueyang will participate in activities such as maritime display, warship inspection, maritime exercise and gourmet festival.

"Participating in this event will help strengthen exchanges with the navies of various countries, enhance friendship and mutual trust, and also display the good image of the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) Navy as a peace-loving and civilized armed force," said Tang Yapeng, political commissar and commanding officer of the Chinese frigate Yueyang.

The biennial Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace (LIMA) Exhibition, dating back to 1991, is the largest comprehensive maritime and aerospace exhibition for defense in the Southeast Asia region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

_*The 2018 Naval Ship Production Output* — Ranking based on Tonnage (full load displacement) of the Naval Ships by the World's Major Naval Powers_






Henri Kenhmann (27 Mar 2019): “In this study tonnage of ships launched for the Chinese Navy in 2018 is at least 10% lower than the reality.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110609448672714752

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

Type 052D #119 DDG and Type 054A #539 FFG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

DDG 101 “*Nanchang*” departed JN for her home port this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ILC

Now I am waiting for first type 055 for SSF and ESF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

luciferdd said:


> 32MJ RAILGUN，MUZZLE VELOCITY 2500M/S.
> 
> View attachment 550502




Wrong thread?


----------



## cirr

01.04.2019

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

April 3, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

*Evolution of China's coastal patrol boats/ship. *

Before type 056 was introduced, the coastal patrol duties were given to type 55A gun boat, type 62A and type 037 sub-chaser in different times from 1950s to present. Each subsequent boat/ship was getting larger in size and range, until type 056A with displacement of about 1,500 tones and range of 3,500 nm at cruising speed.

(missiles boats are not mentioned because their main roles are attack/strike rather than routine coastal patrol)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

The 32nd Somalia Convoy Escort flotilla set sails today. The 3 ships flotilla consists of DDG 153, FFG 599 and AOR 966.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

A “directed-energy weapon“ appears at a PLAN test & training zone 











The caption says "the final stage before delivery of good weapons to the armed forces".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

cirr said:


> A “directed-energy weapon“ appears at a PLAN test & training zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caption says "the final stage before delivery of good weapons to the armed forces".


I guess they plan to put it as ships protection


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*Fzgfzy's predictions for 2019*
(via Jobjed /SDF 2019.01.23):

Very possible for two carriers to show up together at the 70th Anniversary Naval Parade
Dalian will pause carrier construction for a bit to upgrade facilities in preparation for CVNs
003's modules may start being moved to a drydock this year
He personally believes 003 will have conventional propulsion, not nuclear
Eight 071s have been confirmed, 075 modules have also begun appearing
The last two 071s were ordered alongside three 075s and he thought 075s would be built first, but HDZH decided to do the exact opposite so 075 is appearing later than initially predicted
There is an enlarged 075 under development
Ninth and tenth 055 may appear this year
055A not yet ready, blueprints are still being drawn up
052D will continue, the PLAN put in extra orders
052E's systems are still being tested but if it doesn't get an IFEP and only a partial IEP, it could appear before 055A
Export 054As beginning construction
054B, in his view, though late, will still arrive -- he suggests the reason for lateness is a design change from partial IEP to IFEP
A bunch of 724s will be built by Shanghai and Guangzhou yards in consideration of the latest batch of 071s and imminent 075s
Second domestic Zubr should be finished this year, future production depends on how fast Russia delivers engines
Large semi-submersible mothership being researched, four will be needed
056-builders are finishing up existing orders, no new orders placed
Railgun will be made smaller for active deployment
A new torpedo is ready for service
Direction of EM weaponry development includes CIWS and anti-torpedo systems although they may not appear this year
Nuclear subs accelerated -- 09V coming soon, 09VI won't be far behind
JL-3 development progressing very well
JNCX's nuclear icebreaker is leading the way for China's efforts in marine nuclear propulsion
He believes China will adopt a 3-step process for nuclear propulsion; first is nuclear offshore engineering vessels, second is nuclear special-purposes and auxiliary vessels like icebreakers, third is CVNs -- China's currently at step 2 according to him

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

*AWESOME FOOTAGE*

*Exclusive: Rare footage shows Chinese navy's fighting capacity. April 23 is the 70th anniversary of the founding of the PLA Navy (2019-04-11) *

An awesome short footage posted by Xinhua News Agency!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116149104290226176
The same footage yet in Full-HD is also made available at YouTube:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Some select screenshots (Full-HD) from the Xinhua's footage above:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum) on 2019.04.12:

_“Shipbuilder Wuchuan delivers the first *Amphibious UAV* to a Chinese customer. The 12m long craft can sail at a speed of 50 knots.”




_














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116407411252666368

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

April 12, 2019

*China May Build A Diving Guided-Missile Ship, And The Plans Look Nuts*

Or Is this just fake news?

by Task and Purpose

The Chinese navy may be putting a new spin on a classic warship: It’s looking into the possibility of giving missile-laden arsenal ships submersible properties, enabling them to hide stockpiles of missiles, undetectable to radar, below the ocean surface.

The Chinese are exploring two arsenal-ship versions, according to Popular Science: One is a high-speed surface warship that can submerge at will, while the second is more similar to a traditional submarine.

What could a submersible surface ship do that a conventional submarine can’t? It could go _really_ fast on the surface, thanks to a hydroplaning hull, Popular Science reports:

_For stealth operations, the arsenal ship would have most of its hull inherently submerged, with only the bridge and a few other parts of the ship above the waterline, reducing the radar cross section. But when traveling with a high-speed naval taskforce, the arsenal ship will sacrifice stealth to use its flat hull bottom to hydroplane at high speeds, cutting across the waves like a speedboat or amphibious armored vehicle._

The alternative plan calls for a platform that behaves similar to World War II submarines, Popular Science writes — typically staying at the surface, but able to completely submerge for stealth.

Two Chinese universities are responsible for the designing the concepts, according to the Wuhan city government. Those institutions, the Wuhan University of Science and Technology and Huazhong University of Science and Technology and Naval University of Engineering, were awarded a state prize for the work.

The concepts have been in the works since 2011, but anticipation is building. According to Popular Science, the diving missile ship’s “proof-of-concept is under construction at Bohai Shipbuilding Heavy Industrial Corporation, to be launched after 2020.”

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...guided-missile-ship-and-plans-look-nuts-52272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Red Star, Blue Water*
CGTN
Published on Apr 13, 2019

A special series on the Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy has been on our agenda for many years. The traditionally land-based Chinese military is becoming a maritime power to protect the country's growing ocean trade and carry out new missions overseas. What is the motivation for growth? Why does it need to be strong? How is it transforming? And where is it heading?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117598412654833665

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Timeline: 70 years of the Chinese Navy*
CGTN
Published on Apr 15, 2019

This year marks the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, and April 23 marks the 70th founding anniversary of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy. The Central Military Commission has approved a multinational navy celebration event scheduled for April 23 to commemorate the anniversary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*The PLA Navy in 60 seconds: The Surface Force*
CGTN
Published on Apr 15, 2019

The Surface Force consists of units of destroyers, frigates, missile boats, torpedo boats, submarine chasers, gunboats, mine countermeasures, landing craft, fleet replenishments and auxiliaries. It was the only force on water when the PLA Navy was founded in April 1949, and has developed to be one of the main forces to strike and support the navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

3x Type 055 DDG and 5x Type 052D DDG in one picture:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *Timeline: 70 years of the Chinese Navy*
> CGTN
> Published on Apr 15, 2019
> 
> This year marks the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China, and April 23 marks the 70th founding anniversary of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy. The Central Military Commission has approved a multinational navy celebration event scheduled for April 23 to commemorate the anniversary.


CGTN's narration claimed that the PLA Navy was said to be the third largest naval force in the world.

I wonder which country has the second largest naval power? 
- Russia
- Britain
- France
- Japan
???? 

What do you think??? Is it a not convincing, groundless force downplay???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *The PLA Navy in 60 seconds: The Surface Force*
> CGTN
> Published on Apr 15, 2019
> 
> The Surface Force consists of units of destroyers, frigates, missile boats, torpedo boats, submarine chasers, gunboats, mine countermeasures, landing craft, fleet replenishments and auxiliaries. It was the only force on water when the PLA Navy was founded in April 1949, and has developed to be one of the main forces to strike and support the navy.


OedoSoldier posted a longer version of 91 seconds on 16 April 2019  

*PLA Navy video series – Naval Surface Combat Fleet*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118011635350802432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Excitement builds over Navy parade*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/4/16 23:23:40

*Commissioning of 2nd aircraft carrier likely to happen in 2019
*



Photo taken on Friday in Dalian, Northeast China's Liaoning Province shows that the flight deck paint job for China's first domestically made aircraft carrier progresses smoothly, while the scaffolding on the carrier has been removed. Photo: IC

As a scheduled maritime parade in Qingdao, East China's Shandong Province the 70th anniversary of the founding of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy on April 23 edges closer, military observers are eagerly awaiting their first glimpse of the Chinese naval fleet that is expected to feature aircraft carriers, advanced destroyers and submarines.

The PLA Navy opened an official Sina Weibo account on Thursday and launched a 10-day countdown toward the anniversary by introducing weapons, equipment and naval history.

Whether the Type 001A, China's second aircraft carrier (the first one built domestically), and the first Type 055, a 10,000 ton-class guided missile destroyer, will take part in the celebration is the main point of interest among Chinese military enthusiasts.

The Ministry of National Defense has been tight-lipped over the two warships' potential participation. Ministry spokesperson Wu Qian said at a routine press conference on March 28 that the new carrier is "making steady progress" and will be commissioned "based on the progress achieved and the specific conditions of the trials," and that he is "looking forward to the commissioning date [of the Type 055 destroyer] the same as all of you."

According to Chinese media reports, the Type 001A carrier is still at the Dalian Shipyard, Northeast China's Liaoning Province. Photos taken over the past three weeks show the aircraft carrier undergoing deck coating paint jobs.

Although the painting seems to be progressing smoothly and the scaffolding around the superstructure is already removed, based on photos made available on Chinese image provider IC on Friday, some reports said the carrier would not make it to the parade.

Whether the second carrier will appear in Qingdao will likely remain a mystery until the official announcement, Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, said. "It might take one or two more sea trials before the domestically made carrier can be commissioned, which will likely happen within 2019."

The Type 055 destroyer, on the other hand, is more likely to join the maritime parade, military observers said.



The PLA Navy's new destroyer, the Type 055, a 10,000-ton domestically designed and manufactured vessel, was launched at the Jiangnan Shipyard in East China's Shanghai on June 28, 2017. It is equipped with new anti-air, anti-missile, anti-ship and anti-submarine weapons. Photo: 81.cn

Reports said the warship, with a displacement of more than 10,000 tons, has put up many colors in late March, which some analysts said is an indication of imminent commission. Photos taken by local residents and commercial satellites, whose authenticity cannot be immediately verified, show the destroyer has left the Shanghai-based Jiangnan Shipyard, and has arrived in Qingdao, where the parade is scheduled to take place.

Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times that the destroyer has been fully tested following many sea trials, and will likely be commissioned soon and join the parade.

Some military enthusiasts also say they hope to see the public debut of the Type 095 nuclear-powered attack submarine as a surprise, as the next generation of attack submarines has remained mysterious for a long time. Both Li and Wei said there is a chance, but it is hard to tell for now.

China's first aircraft carrier the Liaoning will very likely participate in the fleet review, after returning to its base in Qingdao in February following months of maintenance at Dalian Shipyard, analysts said.

Other PLA Navy vessels, including Type 052D and Type 052C destroyers, Type 054A frigate, Type 094 nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine and other types of ships that are already in naval service will also likely show up, military analysts predicted.

Navy airborne divisions might conduct a fly by with JH-7A fighter bombers, H-6 bombers, anti-submarine aircraft, electronic warfare aircraft, early warning aircraft and helicopters, as unverified photos of rehearsals of these types of aircraft in Qingdao taken by local residents have surfaced on social media.

China held a maritime parade in the South China Sea in April 2018. It featured 48 warships, 76 aircraft and more than 10,000 personnel and was hailed as the biggest naval parade since the foundation of the People's Republic of China in 1949, the PLA Daily reported then.

Wei said this year's parade could be even bigger, as other countries are invited to join.



The picture shows the aircraft carrier Liaoning (Hull 16) and other vessels and fighter jets in the maritime parade conducted by the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy in the South China Sea on the morning of April 12, 2018. Chinese President Xi Jinping, who is also general secretary of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission (CMC), reviewed the parade. Photo: chinamil.com.cn

*Foreign guests*

China's Defense Ministry revealed at the March press conference that more than 60 countries have confirmed delegations to participate in a set of multinational naval activities, with multiple countries having confirmed they will send naval vessels to the international fleet review.

While a full list has not been released by the Chinese side, foreign vessels, including the Japanese destroyer Suzutsuki, Indian destroyer Kolkata, Philippine amphibious landing dock Davao Del Sur and two frigates from Vietnam will take part in the fleet review, with Russian ships also participating, according to media reports.

Friendly neighboring countries, Asian and European countries, major and developing naval powers and those who have procured China-made naval vessels are all potential participants, Wei noted.

In 2009, the PLA Navy held a similar parade in Qingdao to celebrate its 60th founding anniversary. Delegations from 29 countries and 21 vessels from 14 countries were parts of the parade.

This year's planned participation of more than 60 countries shows the PLA Navy has become more confident and more open to the world, thanks to its significant capability boost in the past 10 years, Wei said.

Li said that the PLA Navy's opening-up has gone in tandem with the country's opening-up, with the aim of more exchanges and friendly cooperation with other countries.

The US, however, will reportedly not send any warships this time while it sent the destroyer Fitzgerald to Qingdao 10 years ago.

The US now sees China as a strategic competitor, so it does not want to lend any support to the Chinese military, especially as it sees the latter grow stronger, Chinese experts said, noting that by not participating in the parade, the US will lose opportunities to boost mutual understanding, prevent misjudgments and get to know the PLA Navy better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> 3x Type 055 DDG and 5x Type 052D DDG in one picture:
> View attachment 553742
> 
> 
> View attachment 553749



At the SDF one claimed, here is another one!??? What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> At the SDF one claimed, here is another one!??? What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 553855


March, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

11:44, 17-Apr-2019
*Navy Supply Chain*
By Han Bin, Huang Xiaodong

For a long time, replenishment and logistical support was a bottleneck that kept the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) from open water missions. Increasing far sea operations means the fleet needs to be logistically self-supporting.

The permanent facility at the Djibouti base is only the beginning of its overseas logistics system support. Additional replenishment warships will be built, along with increased civil-military integration.

*More than a hunk of steel*

"Replenishment during flotilla maneuvers has been regularized. With the increase in blue-water training, the ships are sailing farther and farther and must be replenished," says Wang Sheqiang, Commander of the Fleet Training Formation.

Being embedded on a training mission, we got a chance to see how things are done. Wang told us the multi-ship, horizontal and vertical replenishment method is now normal practice and a major subject in their training. Practice is one thing, sufficient support is another. So the PLAN is now prioritizing supply ships in its expansion plans.



Dou Jichao talks with CGTN reporter Han Bin at the power control room of 052C type destroyer Changchun. /CGTN Photo

*"Heart" of the ship*

"A ship is a systematic chain with tight coordination. If one link is broken, it can ruin the whole task," says Dou Jichao, Diesel Propulsion team leader of the PLANS Changchun.

We were given access to the "heart" of the Changchun, China's 052C type destroyer. Dou works at the bottom of the ship — the power control room. The generation equipment supplies power to ships, including some safeguards for living facilities. He says his job is hidden from the crew, but it's key for the mission.



A replenishment training during flotilla maneuvers at the East China Sea. /CGTN Photo

*An army marches on its stomach*

"The leaders' demands for logistic support are very high. We are constantly improving ourselves," says Zhang Mengfei, Culinary Team Leader of the PLANS Changchun.

When Zhang joined the navy, he was disappointed at his assignment. Then he learned all the cooking skills needed on board. Little by little, he's come around to another way of thinking. He gets great satisfaction from the praise of the crew. And as food costs steadily rise, the cooks compete to serve up the best on a budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Chinese Navy Museum in Qingdao, where some of the old PLAN ships found their retirement home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Swords in the Sky*
Han Bin, Huang Xiaodong
2019-04-14 13:16 GMT+8; Updated 2019-04-14 20:41 GMT+8

To kick off the series "Red Star, Blue Water," we wanted a story that best reflects the changing concept of the PLA Navy. The subject of speeding up training for carrier pilots is closely linked to the Navy's historic transformation.

*Carrier fleets*

There have been long-term debates on whether China needs to develop aircraft carriers to achieve deterrence. Also up for debate is the number of carriers. The PLA Navy has made a fundamental shift from primarily coastal defense. The carrier battle group concept is one new direction.

A carrier would be a floating target without support of air combat capabilities – its fighter jets. The PLA Navy's first generation of carrier pilots came mostly from the Air Force. Now, the navy is building its own cohort. But training one pilot takes longer than building an aircraft carrier. And as China's carrier fleet expands, there's an urgent need for pilots. The Navy is exploring ways to streamline the training process.



Lu Xiangfeng, a student from the PLA Naval Aviation University, is taking a simulation course for carrier landing. /CGTN Photo 

*Recruits are needed*

"I feel like I'm catching up with a great era of reform in building a strong navy. Without this great era, I am even less likely to achieve my carrier pilot dream," says Lu Xiangfeng, a cadet at the PLA Naval Aviation University in Yantai.

The 21-year-old is one of several hundred cadets at the university, where a new generation of carrier pilots is being trained. The elimination rate is very high, but the dream of becoming a pilot has kept him going to this day. The university was re-organized in 2017. It is now the only institution to train carrier pilots. To maximize the talent pool, it is recruiting at high schools nationwide.



Instructor Ding Yang coaches carrier pilot Yuan Mingzheng at Huludao training base, Liaoning Province. /CGTN Photo

*Testing the waters*

"If there is a deviation of even one meter, you have to correct it immediately. The consequences of the mistake can be fatal to the fighter," says Yuan Mingzheng, a carrier pilot at the Huludao Training Base.

When we were at Huludao in mid-March, the 25-year-old Yuan was taking his final tests before boarding a real carrier. It's the last step to becoming one of the youngest carrier pilots. And as one in the academy's new generation of carrier pilots, his success means a lot for the cadets, and China's aircraft carrier strategy.



Instructor Ding Yang explains to CGTN reporter Han Bin on carrier landing and takeoff at the duplicate training deck of China's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning. /CGTN Photo

*Reshaping the navy*

"The transition from our traditional land-based pilots to carrier-based pilots is not just in technology, but also in concepts," says flight instructor Ding Yang.

Ding is one of China's first-generation carrier pilots. He has some 20 years of flying experience. Ding notes that China's task of turning out carrier pilots has just started, and there's a relatively large gap with the advanced navies of the world.

Carrier pilot is a highly risky occupation. China has already lost one pilot during training. Taking off and landing is regarded as the most challenging task for any pilot in the world. China now uses the ski-jump launch. It is moving to catapult take-offs like the U.S. Navy, and will use more advanced launcher systems for future carriers. The pilots and carriers are reshaping the navy's direction as much as the navy's direction is reshaping the pilots and carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*The PLA Navy in 60 seconds: The Marine Corps*
CGTN
Published on Apr 18, 2019

The Marine Corps are elite troops trained in amphibious warfare and as paratroopers to launch a beachhead or act as a spearhead during war and military operations against enemy. The troopers have to be experienced in not only parachuting, detonating, wrestling, diving and sailing, but know how to use more than a hundred aeroamphibious weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*PLA Peace Ark: A floating hospital on the sea*
CGTN
Published on Apr 18, 2019

The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) naval hospital ship Peace Ark is China’s first domestically developed 10,000-tonne level hospital ship. Launched in 2008 and serving the East Sea Fleet of the Chinese navy, the ship is responsible for treating and evacuating casualties during wartime. During peacetime, it offers medical services to civilians both in China and abroad. In the past 11 years, the Peace Ark has crossed three oceans and been to six continents, visiting 43 countries and regions along the way and offered 230,000 free medical treatments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luciferdd



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

18:01, 19-Apr-2019
*The PLA Navy in 60 seconds: The Coastal Defense Force*
CGTN

The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy is celebrating its 70th anniversary on April 23 with a large maritime parade off the coast of Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province. But how much do you know about the PLA Navy?

The Chinese PLA Navy is composed of five branches: the Submarine Force, the Surface Force, the Coastal Defense Force, the Marine Corps and the Naval Air Force.

The Coastal Defense Force is a fighting force that is mainly equipped with coastal defense guns and shore-to-ship missiles. It is based in China's coastal cities and serves to defend them against amphibious and air attacks.

This is the last episode of The PLA Navy in 60 Seconds. Do you think you are ready to celebrate the 70th birthday of the PLA Navy? If not, you can catch up with the links below.

Related: 
The PLA Navy in 60 seconds: The Marine Corps
The PLA Navy in 60 seconds: The Naval Air Force
The PLA Navy in 60 seconds: The Surface Force
The PLA Navy in 60 seconds: The Submarine Force​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Navy to send huge fleet to take part in sea parade*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-04-20 10:38
















A People's Liberation Army Navy band welcomes the Singapore Navy frigate RSS Stalwart, which on Friday became the first foreign warship to reach Qingdao, Shandong province, ahead of events next week honoring the 70th birthday of the PLA Navy. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese Navy will send 32 warships and 39 aircraft to take part in a joint sea parade in waters near Qingdao.

Nearly 20 ships from about 10 countries will participate in the sea parade on Tuesday, Vice-Admiral Qiu Yanpeng said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

OedoSoldier on 20 April:
*
Introduction of the Chinese Navy VR in 2019, made by Tencent*
https://yslp.qq.com/haijun.htm











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119333804370464775

*PLA Navy Main Ship Figure in 2019*
_Look ahead to the 70th Anniversary of the Naval Ship Parade_

Look at the short clip below:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119252808123985922

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> OedoSoldier on 20 April:
> *
> Introduction of the Chinese Navy VR in 2019, made by Tencent*
> https://yslp.qq.com/haijun.htm
> 
> View attachment 554400
> 
> View attachment 554402




But as it seems, the Type 002 carrier will not take part!


----------



## JSCh

10:04, 20-Apr-2019
*Maritime Peace Missions*
By Han Bin, Huang Xiaodong

When it comes to the transformation of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy, we can't ignore the escort missions off the coast of the Somalia. China's decade of commitment has come to symbolize its blue-water status as it plays a bigger role in the International anti-piracy campaign. This peace mission has also reinforced naval capability in open waters.

*Presence in international waters*

We got a chance to visit the 054 A type frigate Linyi. It conducted the 19th escort mission back in 2014. Its captain Zhang Guangyao showed me around the ship during the break in their onshore training. The 054 A is the Navy's main combat warship.

The Gulf of Aden is some 4,000 sea miles away. When Zhang signed on some two decades ago, he did not think he would ever travel so far. But now it's routine. And China continues to send advanced warships for the peace mission, with a growing presence in international waters.

Through the escort operations, the navy has gradually enhanced the capabilities of offshore protection and combat, far away from base.



Captain Zhang Guangyao shows CGTN reporter Han Bin around the 054 A Linyi. /CGTN Photo

*Symbol of responsibility*

"Our appearance on location is the symbol of responsibilities of the Chinese Navy. Not afraid of gunfire, not afraid of danger," says Zhang Guangyao, captain of the PLAN Linyi.

In 2015, Zhang was on an escort mission of over 200 days. He said the most memorable part was the evacuation of Chinese and foreign civilians in Yemen. Only the warships of the PLAN entered the port of Aden.

The Chinese Navy began escort missions in 2008, since when 32 fleets have escorted more than 6,600 ships worldwide, and rescued some 70 ships in danger.



Foreign civilians in Yemen were evacuated by Linyi during the civil war. /Photo provided by PLAN

Besides danger, there is diplomacy, in the form of exchanges, recorded in the souvenir plaques of foreign navies on the ship wall. Foreign officers, including the Chief of U.S. Naval Operations, have come on board.

Confidence and pride are clear on Zhang's face when he recounts stories on the sea. And perhaps that's the real change in the men and women of today's PLA Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Meet China's latest air-defense destroyer & frigate*
CGTN
Published on Apr 20, 2019

Warships are one of the highlights of a navy parade. CGTN's Yang Zhao gives an introduction to China's new generation air-defense destroyer 052D, and the latest multi-role frigate 054A. Take a look!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

From OedoSoldier on 19 April:

*The number of destroyers being built and equipped in Dalian Shipyard:*

Type 055 DDG – 4 units
Type 052D DDG – 5 units






This standalone unit being outfitted is a 055









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119017102495580160

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOTUU



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86

Type 051C DDG and Type 052D DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Type 052C DDG and Type 052D DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

The modifications on Type 056 corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Type 052C DDG and Type 052D DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

Question: Do replenishment ships and intel ships (901/815 etc.) subordinate to the different frigate flotillas or do they have special units for them?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*Commentary: 'No Intervention' is the best choice*

Source: China Military Online
Editor: Huang Panyue
Time: 2019-05-06 17:53:11

*Authored by Luo Yuan* 罗援

Recently, the US Department of Defense (DoD) has released the 2019 China military power report, and continued to exaggerate and smear China’s military activities.

Regarding Chinese military power, the US DOD publishes a report every year, keeping rendering the “China military threat theory”. *It aims to create a favorable environment for hostility and warning against China,* and therefore *seeks excuses for expanding its own military power*.

*But how could Pentagon make such a blind blame?* The US military budget for fiscal year 2019 has stretched to *$716 billion*, in sharp comparison with *China’s $176.6 billion military budget* for the same period.

While China is decreasing the number of military personnel by 300,000, the US government will increase its number of military posts by 20,000 in 2018. Who is threatening whom? In essence, it is not “China threat theory”, but more like *“American threat theory”* and *“China being threatened theory”*.

The report said that China is rapidly improving its military strength and seeking to narrow the gap with the US military in multiple fields. If that’s the case, then it should be the right path. Because that means that the power to _maintain world peace_ is growing, and the power to _contain war_ is getting stronger. *China has not been involved in a single war for the past 30 years*, making it *the only one* among the five permanent members of the UN Security Council.

The US is particularly concerned that China is improving its *anti-access/area denial (A2/AD) capabilities*, as well as seeking *underwater combat advantages*. However, there is no such thing as “anti-access” or “area denial” in China’s military dictionary.

The similar vocabulary is *“anti-aggression”*. _If you don’t want “denial”, then please don’t “access”_. No matter where the aggressors come from, above water or underwater, the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLA) would shut the door upon their face.

The report focused on China’s so-called “militarization” actions in the South China Sea, saying that China’s military strategy has always targeted Taiwan. Internationally, the South China Sea is known as the *“South China Sea”*, *not the “Western American Sea”*. *Why does the US travel all the way to the South China Sea to show off its muscle and initiate troubles?*

Furthermore, the US has *not even signed* the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (“UNCLOS”). *What qualifications* does it have to intervene in the South China Sea issue?

Besides, since the US can station troops in Hawaii, Guam, and even other countries, what’s wrong with China’s self-defense facilities on its own islands and reefs?

As for the *Taiwan question*, it is China’s internal affair. China has repeatedly promised that _“Chinese do not fight Chinese”_. If anyone, except Chinese people, dare to occupy China’s treasured island, we must act in accordance with the *Anti-Secession Law*. As for the process of execution, it’s also China’s internal affair and *none of the US’ business*.

The report once again accused China of stealing cutting-edge technology in order to rapidly modernize the PLA. The claim is simply a joke in the era of globalization of knowledge. Compass, gunpowder, papermaking skill and typography were invented by ancient Chinese. Isn’t the US still sharing them? Does such sharing be considered stealing?

And could you still remember that China had successfully developed *"Two Bombs and One Satellite"*, under foreign countries' strict blockade? Practice has proved that the Chinese people have sufficient wisdom and talent to create miracles that others cannot imagine.

Of course, we will never have xenophobia, and instead, we respect and are open to advanced technology and experience from other countries. But if the others refuse to provide technology to China, let alone cutting-edge technology, should China have to give up the development of aircraft carrier? *The US already has 11 aircraft carriers* and there is really no need to fuss over China’s first homemade aircraft carrier, which is still in trials.

(The author is Retired Major General Luo Yuan, the executive vice president and Secretary-General of the China Strategy Culture Promotion Association)

_The author: Major General (Retired) Luo Yuan 罗援_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

From the tweets (thread) by a Japanese blogger, *mssn65* on 10 May:

_The cumulative number of the 19th and 20th ships are expected to be launched soon. The Type 052D being launched this year reaches four units or more, which is an unusual pace._
https://jbbs.shitaraba.net/bbs/read.cgi/sports/37992/1533086155/802

_The Type 052D is a basic type from the 1st to the 13th ships, and the extended type from the 14th ship onward, it seems that various upgrades are added. The 052D has been in service for about two years.

Type 055 × 8; 052D × 24; 052C × 6; 052B × 2; 052 × 2; 051B × 1; 051C × 2; Sovremenny class × 4, for the strength forecast of the destroyer class ships for 2025, I think it will reach a total of 49 warships._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126690471206481920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Still from the same Japanese blogger, *mssn65*, further on 10 May:

_Among the 134 warships launched by the Chinese Navy from the year of 2000 until today, *101 units have been built in the last eight years*._

The present number of the Chinese Navy's surface battle vessels launched between the 2000-01-01 ~ 2019-05-09:

"Chinese Navy"
・ Aircraft carrier × 2
・ Destroyer × 36
・ Frigate × 36
・ Corvette × 60
・ Total × 134

"The Maritime Self Defense Force"
・ Heli-mounted escort ship × 4
・ Missile escort ship × 3
・ General purpose escort ship × 13
・ Total x 20

Changes in the number of Chinese Naval warships launched (2012-01-01 ~ 2019-05-09):

• Destroyer (D)
• Frigate (F)
• Corvette (C)

*2012: 13 (D2 F3 C8)*
*2013: 14 (D1 F3 C10)*
*2014: 10 (D3 F1 C6)*
*2015: 13 (D3 F3 C7)*
*2016: 15 (D3 F2 C10)*
*2017: 9 (D2 F4 C3)*
*2018: 17 (D6 F1 C10)*
*2019: 10 (D4 C6)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126693217414418433


----------



## LKJ86

The video of Hull 136 after MLU: http://vc.bilibili.com/mobile/detail?vc=2221201&bilifrom=1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Self-discipline is key for PLA Navy’s first woman trainee captain on destroyer*
By Global Times – The PLA Daily Source:Global Times-Agencies Published: 2019/5/9 19:03:41



People visit the destroyer Zhengzhou in Ningbo, East China's Zhejiang Province, in 2016. Photo: VCG

During a combat drill in the East China Sea in March, Wei Huixiao sat in the command room on the missile destroyer Changchun and gave orders to soldiers to deal the finishing blow to the "enemy."

As the first female commander of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy for the destroyer Zhengzhou, Wei drew public attention not only for her current title, but also for her journey from a doctorate student to the commander of a destroyer. 

*Switching careers*

Wei was born into a Zhuang ethnic family in Baise, South China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region in 1977. After graduating from Nanjing University, she worked in Huawei in 2000 as secretary to a senior vice president of the company.

Instead of continuing a career that brought her a yearly salary of 1 million yuan ($147,040), she decided to get a doctorate degree from the Sun Yat-sen University in South China's Guangdong Province, and applied to join the PLA. 

In response to people's questions about her choice, Wei was quoted as saying on a TV program on China Central Television that "there are two kinds of values - some like to wear an expensive watch to show his or her social status, while some, including me, prefer that the value of an ordinary watch increases to more than a million yuan after he or she wears it."

Apart from her professional experience in Huawei, Wei was also busy doing charity work. From August 2005 to July 2006, Wei worked as a volunteer teacher in a middle school in Nyingchi, Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region.

She also volunteered her services after the Wenchuan earthquake in Sichuan Province in May 2008, helping with donations and transporting essential food for victims. She also worked as a volunteer for the Beijing Olympic Games in August that year. 

Wei admits that every choice she has made in life is due to her nature. Her father and teachers have also exerted an important influence on her. 

A teacher who Wei met when she was a graduate student had dedicated his whole life to geological research, which did not bring fortune or fame, but was of service to the country. From this, Wei learned that "if something has to be done, but there is no one to do it, then I will do it."

But Wei has had to pay for some of her choices. Her father passed away when she was in Tibet and she had no chance to say goodbye to him. Her mother passed away three days before the opening of the Beijing Olympic Games and she had to return to Beijing after her funeral. 

All these tough times in her life have taught Wei invaluable lessons. She wrote in her diary that "if today is the last day of my life... I would do what I do as usual because I do what I want to do every day. And when the last day comes, there will be no regrets for me." 

*



*​Wei Huixiao holds the torch for the 26th Summer Universiade in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong Province, on May 15, 2011. Photo: IC

*Late start*

After getting her doctorate degree, Wei applied to join the PLA Navy. Her previous short experience in the army as a student had stoked her interest in a military career. Since the age limit for joining the army is 35 and Wei graduated at the age of 34, she started to speed up her application. 

She has stuck to a physical training plan since 2009, running four to five kilometers every day. From the second half of 2010, she ran 10 kilometers every day. 

She sent recommendation letters to the relevant departments of the PLA, in which she presented her previous experience and potential to be a qualified solider, and expressed her eagerness to join the army. 

After an assessment, Wei finally donned her uniform as a member of the PLA Navy in January 2012. 

A good start does not mean everything goes as one wishes. Compared to her counterparts in the PLA Navy, Wei has much less knowledge of the army and military training. 

She was once criticized for not standing in the proper manner during a flag raising ceremony. Her previous knowledge did not include how to operate as a PLA Navy officer on a destroyer. 

It usually takes a PLA officer 15 to 20 years to become a captain of a destroyer after graduating from an academy. Wei did not have that much time and had to make extra efforts. 

When working on the Liaoning, Wei took every opportunity to become familiar with the equipment and all aspects of work on the aircraft carrier. When stationed on the Zhengzhou destroyer, she studied through the night to gain knowledge of naval vessels. 

Everyone who knows Wei is impressed by her strict self-discipline as well as her quick growth.

Wei performed excellently during her time at a PLA Navy academy in Dalian. To improve her swimming skills, she swam every morning when the destroyer reached the port. 

Setting a goal to work for is a habit Wei has formed since childhood. "If you never discipline yourself or think about making sacrifices, you can never be a true soldier," she said. 

Li Yigang, former captain of the Zhengzhou, said that Wei knew nothing about naval vessels when she first came to the Zhengzhou in 2015. But one year on, she can give commands with the notes she has taken and can arrange different jobs seamlessly.

Although she has gained the confidence of senior captains and has organized some drills, including those for missile attacks at sea, Wei knows where she needs to improve. She now wants to gain more experience from drills and get better at applying data in real life situations. 

Thanks to her persistent self-discipline, she got through all her assessments and became the first executive officer of the PLA Navy, and was appointed trainee captain for the Zhengzhou in September 2017.

"If you want to believe in something and make it a purpose, you will finally achieve your goal by persistently working on it. When you do it, you will make more people believe that they can also do it," Wei said, noting that her story may encourage more young people to follow their dreams as well as more female PLA officers to make new achievements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

LKJ86 said:


> The video of Hull 136 after MLU: http://vc.bilibili.com/mobile/detail?vc=2221201&bilifrom=1
> 
> View attachment 559222


Is this modification complete or still in process?

I am wondering what kind of supersonic ASM will it install since the in place of the original moskat missile is empty.


----------



## LKJ86

055_destroyer said:


> Is this modification complete or still in process?
> 
> I am wondering what kind of supersonic ASM will it install since the in place of the original moskat missile is empty.


YJ-12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 055_destroyer

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 559874


Can't believe 055 destroyer is almost as long as Varyag missile cruiser. 055 indeed is a 12000tons warship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

DDG 109 “*Kaifeng*”，DDG 110 “*Dalian*”，DDG 134 “*Zunyi*” and DDG 164 “*Guilin*” formally retired as of today 16/05/2019

New Pennant numbers and ship names for the next batch of 055s（#9 onward）.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

It looks though DDGs 165 and 166 will also be decommissioned next year.

The PLAN definitely needs to speed up the construction of 052, 055 and next generation DDGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> DDG 109 “*Kaifeng*”，DDG 110 “*Dalian*”，DDG 134 “*Zunyi*” and DDG 164 “*Guilin*” formally retired as of today 16/05/2019
> 
> New Pennant numbers and ship names for the next batch of 055s（#9 onward）.


Indeed! The four place names are either very famous like *Guilin, Dalian* or very historical like *Kaifeng*, the the capital of various dynasties, and *Zunyi*, during the Long March (Zunyi Conference), thus fit very well something of bigger values, even strategic rather to stick to the outdated assets dated back from the era when China was still poor and backward!

Well, and from Dafeng Cao on 16 May:

_As the 1st 055 is about to be commissioned into the NSF, today the NSF decommissioned 4 Type 051 destroyers Kaifeng, Dalian, Zunyi and Guilin with average service life over 30 years._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128878991379582976

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> Indeed! The four place names are either very famous like *Guilin, Dalian* or very historical like *Kaifeng*, the the capital of various dynasties, and *Zunyi*, during the Long March (Zunyi Conference), thus fit very well something of bigger values, even strategic rather to stick to the outdated assets dated back from the era when China was still poor and backward!
> 
> Well, and from Dafeng Cao on 16 May:
> 
> _As the 1st 055 is about to be commissioned into the NSF, today the NSF decommissioned 4 Type 051 destroyers Kaifeng, Dalian, Zunyi and Guilin with average service life over 30 years._
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128878991379582976


WATCH the brief yet fascinating clip of the four DDG *decommissioning ceremony*! 

From China News Service (CNS) on 17 May:

_Four domestically built first-generation guided-missile destroyers - *Kaifeng, Dalian, Zunyi and Guilin* - have been honorably decommissioned._

四艘国产第一代导弹驱逐舰——开封舰、大连舰、遵义舰、桂林舰光荣退役。


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129366844261801984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

5 ships from PLA Hong Kong garrison have been retired. 3 type 074 landing ship 7593, 7594 and 7595 and 2 transport ship Nanjiao 85 and Nanjiao 86 were retired at a ceremony in Hong Kong.

*驻港部队为首批5艘进驻香港舰艇举行退役仪式*
2019-05-23 14:54:10 观察者网
小 大 参与评论(_0_)人
*军事APP头条APP*
据@驻香港部队5月23日消息，驻香港部队某舰艇大队的官兵在东码头整齐列队、军容严整，为即将退役的5艘首批进港舰艇7593、7594、7595登陆艇和南交85、南交86交通艇举行隆重的退役仪式。





5艘舰艇自服役以来，见证了一批批驻港官兵的努力和奋斗，记录了驻香港部队二十多年来的发展历程，承载了驻香港部队二十多年来的辉煌与荣耀，是我们最忠诚的“战友”。

你们将载入驻香港部队史册。

资料显示，这次退役的三艘登陆艇为074型登陆艇，该艇是90年代解放军为了改善此前装备的小型登陆舰航速慢、抗风浪性差而设计的一种通用登陆艇。

074型登陆艇标准排水量486吨，满载排水量656吨。074型登陆艇吃水浅、冲滩性能优越。最高航速18节。而且该级艇舰首设有对开式大门和折迭式双节吊桥，这种首门便于坦克、火炮和车辆的进出，也有利于提高航速。甲板上还设有吊车，用于装卸轻型货物。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aziqbal

What class of ship Is this?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kailash Kumar

PLA Navy needs own ‘STOVL stealth fighter’ jets to protect territory

Liu Xuanzun

2019/6/16

As China is reportedly building more aircraft carriers and its first group of amphibious assault ships, the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy might eventually need its own F-35B-like short takeoff and vertical landing (STOVL) stealth fighter jet to safeguard territorial integrity, Chinese military analysts said on Sunday.

Such warplanes could outperform attack helicopters in landing and island defense missions. Therefore, it would be effective in dealing with potential island disputes, analysts said.

While China has yet to announce any plan, it needs stealth fighter jets for its future aircraft carriers, and has three options: a J-20 variant, an FC-31 variant or a totally new one that might feature STOVL capabilities, Ordnance Industry Science Technology, a Xi'an-based periodical on the national defense industry, said in a Friday article.

A STOVL aircraft can take off from a short runway and land vertically without a runway, with the US' F-35B as an example.

STOVL fighter jets would shine on amphibious assault ships even more than on aircraft carriers. This kind of ship is not designed for a normal fixed-wing fighter jet to take off and land, but a STOVL aircraft can, Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Sunday.

China is developing the Type 075 amphibious assault ship, a warship comparable to the US' Wasp and America-class, foreign media reported in May.

In a landing mission, STOVL fighter jets from these ships would be a more efficient choice than helicopters to support amphibious operations, gaining aerial superiority and attacking ground targets, Wei said, noting that they could also be deployed on islands that are not large enough to build proper air fields.

The US has deployed F-35Bs on its amphibious assault ships. Japan is also planning to buy F-35Bs for its Izumo-class aircraft carrier-to-be helicopter destroyers.

But China might still need some time before a STOVL fighter jet is built, military observers said. 

If China was to develop such aircraft, it needs to make reliable engines that are capable of not only providing thrust, but also lift, together with lift-providing devices in the middle of the aircraft, like lift fans, Wei said, noting that flight control systems could also be very complicated.

Once developed, the STOVL fighter jet could make an amphibious assault ship a light aircraft carrier and play unique roles in protecting islands and safeguarding China's territorial integrity, Wei pointed out.

Secessionist forces in Taiwan are still taking the chance that the mainland's amphibious combat capabilities could be insufficient to reunify Taiwan by force. But once the mainland has amphibious assault ships with STOVL warplanes, it may become a strong deterrent against Taiwan secessionists and help solve questions involved with Taiwan, analysts said.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1154456.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

Easier to mass produce carriers than a harrier stealth jet. harriers are not reliable and dangerous to pilot. Best of luck to the Chinese in developing a F-35B.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 055_destroyer

Jyotish Kailashkumar said:


> PLA Navy needs own ‘STOVL stealth fighter’ jets to protect territory
> 
> Liu Xuanzun
> 
> 2019/6/16
> 
> As China is reportedly building more aircraft carriers and its first group of amphibious assault ships, the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy might eventually need its own F-35B-like short takeoff and vertical landing (STOVL) stealth fighter jet to safeguard territorial integrity, Chinese military analysts said on Sunday.
> 
> Such warplanes could outperform attack helicopters in landing and island defense missions. Therefore, it would be effective in dealing with potential island disputes, analysts said.
> 
> While China has yet to announce any plan, it needs stealth fighter jets for its future aircraft carriers, and has three options: a J-20 variant, an FC-31 variant or a totally new one that might feature STOVL capabilities, Ordnance Industry Science Technology, a Xi'an-based periodical on the national defense industry, said in a Friday article.
> 
> A STOVL aircraft can take off from a short runway and land vertically without a runway, with the US' F-35B as an example.
> 
> STOVL fighter jets would shine on amphibious assault ships even more than on aircraft carriers. This kind of ship is not designed for a normal fixed-wing fighter jet to take off and land, but a STOVL aircraft can, Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Sunday.
> 
> China is developing the Type 075 amphibious assault ship, a warship comparable to the US' Wasp and America-class, foreign media reported in May.
> 
> In a landing mission, STOVL fighter jets from these ships would be a more efficient choice than helicopters to support amphibious operations, gaining aerial superiority and attacking ground targets, Wei said, noting that they could also be deployed on islands that are not large enough to build proper air fields.
> 
> The US has deployed F-35Bs on its amphibious assault ships. Japan is also planning to buy F-35Bs for its Izumo-class aircraft carrier-to-be helicopter destroyers.
> 
> But China might still need some time before a STOVL fighter jet is built, military observers said.
> 
> If China was to develop such aircraft, it needs to make reliable engines that are capable of not only providing thrust, but also lift, together with lift-providing devices in the middle of the aircraft, like lift fans, Wei said, noting that flight control systems could also be very complicated.
> 
> Once developed, the STOVL fighter jet could make an amphibious assault ship a light aircraft carrier and play unique roles in protecting islands and safeguarding China's territorial integrity, Wei pointed out.
> 
> Secessionist forces in Taiwan are still taking the chance that the mainland's amphibious combat capabilities could be insufficient to reunify Taiwan by force. But once the mainland has amphibious assault ships with STOVL warplanes, it may become a strong deterrent against Taiwan secessionists and help solve questions involved with Taiwan, analysts said.
> 
> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1154456.shtml



STOVL is deinifinitely beyond Taiwan scope since the strait widest gap is only 130km which most PLA rocket with precision strike can easily cover. PLAN has 8 071 LDP and not to mention more than few dozen smaller LST that can transport further more equipment, troops and not to mention few hundred helo and many transport plane to few many division over.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MReynolds

IMO, a STOVL aircraft like the V-22 is more useful than the F-35B, with the technology that is available today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

*Pentagon’s plan to counter China with robotic ships may be impractical or even bluff *
Published time: 19 Jun, 2019 11:35





The autonomous ship "Sea Hunter". ©REUTERS / Steve Dipaola

The US Navy is eyeing a large-scale introduction of robotic surface ships of various sizes as a counter to China’s boosted capabilities. The vision, however, relies on not-yet-proven technologies and may even be a bluff.
The world’s largest navy feels threatened by Beijing, whose advancements in anti-ship missile technologies and large investments in its own naval assets over the past years mean that a conflict near China’s shores may not end in US favor. Among the Pentagon’s plans to deal with the problem is to switch away from larger ships in favor of smaller ones and make scores of them robotic.

A drone ship would be cheaper to build and operate since it doesn’t need all the facilities for the meatbags and the drones may be spread over wider areas.

The US admirals seem confident enough in this vision to request $629 million in 2020 for research and development and want to spend a total of $4.5 billion on the efforts though 2024, according to a recent report by the Congressional Research Service.

Automatization and introduction of drones in combat is a process that happens in many nations, but it’s evolutionary, so it remains in question whether the US Navy can do it quickly, drone expert Denis Fedutinov told RT.

_“Obviously, first you build relatively small boats to develop the technologies and then gradually switch to larger crewless ships that can conduct a wider range of missions,”_ he said.

The US Navy may have been emboldened by the trials of the Sea Hunter, the 135-ton autonomous trimaran ship developed by the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) as an anti-submarine sensor platform. The robotic ship (accompanied by a manned convoy which checked on her systems from time to time) managed to travel from San Diego to Hawaii and back all on her own earlier this year.

Boeing’s experimental large unmanned submarine Orca won a contract from the Navy this year, with four ships in the pipeline now – another testament for the progress of the robotic technologies at sea.

But even if the technology for remotely-controlled or partially autonomous vessels will be there within years, there will be other considerations, pointed out Michael Maloof, a former senior security policy analyst at the Pentagon. Even the vast budgets that the DoD gets these days are still limited. And drones come with their unique vulnerabilities.

_“Before you deploy, you’ve got to have a system in place that can counter any means to knock out [the drones] especially given how expensive they are going to be,”_ he told RT.






 Iran claims it hacked and controlled US drones, shows footage from missions as proof (VIDEO) 

One widely publicized example was Iran tricking a US RQ-170 Sentinel spy drone to land on its territory by spoofing GPS data, Maloof said. One can imagine a similar scenario could allow somebody to hijack one of the US Navy’s robotic crafts and get access to all the technology on it.

_“They could take this robotic ship and turn it against us. Let’s say it’s armed with ballistic missiles, and those get into the wrong hands. There are a lot of consequences here, that have not been addressed,”_ he said.

On the other hand, he added, the entire buzz about the robotic fleet and how China’s naval build-up would be nullified by it may be the modern incarnation of the Strategic Defense Initiative. The Reagan-era program made the Soviet Union believe that its nuclear deterrence could be countered by the US anti-ballistic missile systems and invest a lot of resources into preventing this outcome. But in reality the SDI was to a large degree fiction.

_“It was a big bluff. We still don’t have the technologies for that,”_ Maloof said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

Grandy said:


> *Pentagon’s plan to counter China with robotic ships may be impractical or even bluff *
> Published time: 19 Jun, 2019 11:35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The autonomous ship "Sea Hunter". ©REUTERS / Steve Dipaola
> 
> The US Navy is eyeing a large-scale introduction of robotic surface ships of various sizes as a counter to China’s boosted capabilities. The vision, however, relies on not-yet-proven technologies and may even be a bluff.
> The world’s largest navy feels threatened by Beijing, whose advancements in anti-ship missile technologies and large investments in its own naval assets over the past years mean that a conflict near China’s shores may not end in US favor. Among the Pentagon’s plans to deal with the problem is to switch away from larger ships in favor of smaller ones and make scores of them robotic.
> 
> A drone ship would be cheaper to build and operate since it doesn’t need all the facilities for the meatbags and the drones may be spread over wider areas.
> 
> The US admirals seem confident enough in this vision to request $629 million in 2020 for research and development and want to spend a total of $4.5 billion on the efforts though 2024, according to a recent report by the Congressional Research Service.
> 
> Automatization and introduction of drones in combat is a process that happens in many nations, but it’s evolutionary, so it remains in question whether the US Navy can do it quickly, drone expert Denis Fedutinov told RT.
> 
> _“Obviously, first you build relatively small boats to develop the technologies and then gradually switch to larger crewless ships that can conduct a wider range of missions,”_ he said.
> 
> The US Navy may have been emboldened by the trials of the Sea Hunter, the 135-ton autonomous trimaran ship developed by the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) as an anti-submarine sensor platform. The robotic ship (accompanied by a manned convoy which checked on her systems from time to time) managed to travel from San Diego to Hawaii and back all on her own earlier this year.
> 
> Boeing’s experimental large unmanned submarine Orca won a contract from the Navy this year, with four ships in the pipeline now – another testament for the progress of the robotic technologies at sea.
> 
> But even if the technology for remotely-controlled or partially autonomous vessels will be there within years, there will be other considerations, pointed out Michael Maloof, a former senior security policy analyst at the Pentagon. Even the vast budgets that the DoD gets these days are still limited. And drones come with their unique vulnerabilities.
> 
> _“Before you deploy, you’ve got to have a system in place that can counter any means to knock out [the drones] especially given how expensive they are going to be,”_ he told RT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran claims it hacked and controlled US drones, shows footage from missions as proof (VIDEO)
> 
> One widely publicized example was Iran tricking a US RQ-170 Sentinel spy drone to land on its territory by spoofing GPS data, Maloof said. One can imagine a similar scenario could allow somebody to hijack one of the US Navy’s robotic crafts and get access to all the technology on it.
> 
> _“They could take this robotic ship and turn it against us. Let’s say it’s armed with ballistic missiles, and those get into the wrong hands. There are a lot of consequences here, that have not been addressed,”_ he said.
> 
> On the other hand, he added, the entire buzz about the robotic fleet and how China’s naval build-up would be nullified by it may be the modern incarnation of the Strategic Defense Initiative. The Reagan-era program made the Soviet Union believe that its nuclear deterrence could be countered by the US anti-ballistic missile systems and invest a lot of resources into preventing this outcome. But in reality the SDI was to a large degree fiction.
> 
> _“It was a big bluff. We still don’t have the technologies for that,”_ Maloof said.



What can a 135 tonnes Ship can do? They're so small. What kind of weapon that they can take and use?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MReynolds

Brainsucker said:


> What can a 135 tonnes Ship can do? They're so small. What kind of weapon that they can take and use?



Coastal defense? Maybe use it to augment a CBG?


----------



## lcloo

Type 073A3 Landing ships (LST) training in South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

*China's two largest shipbuilders plan to merge*
Meg Shen and Min Zhang
China’s two largest shipbuilders are planning to merge, their listed arms said in separate exchange filings on Monday, the latest to join a wave of mergers among state-owned enterprises as the government overhauls the sector.

The move by China Shipbuilding Industry Corp (CSIC) and China State Shipbuilding Corp Ltd (CSSC), is subject to approvals from related authorities and there are still many details to be ironed out before the proposal can be finalised, the filings showed.

A slew of units belonging to the two companies, such as CSSC Offshore & Marine Engineering Group Co Ltd, China Marine Information Electronics Co Ltd and Hubei Jiuzhiyang Infrared System Co Ltd issued similar statements confirming their parent companies’ plan of consolidation. The two companies have multiple shipyards across China whose products range from aircraft carriers to commercial ships which carry oil and gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Type 052C 153 Xi'An arrived in Toulon France for visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> Type 052C 151 Xi'An arrived in Toulon France for visit.
> View attachment 567846


153*


----------



## lcloo

PLA Navy ship Dongce 233, ocean surveillance ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

> 央广军事
> 今天 15:25 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑
> 【军营初体验 “小浪花”的暑假日记
> 
> 
> 
> 】近日，东海舰队某护卫舰支队迎来了一批特殊的小客人，该支队官兵子女走进军营体验生活，他们登战舰，住营房，走列队，叠军被，并用日记写下了这些天的所闻所感。（刘敏 刘隐帆 王杰等）


*China National Radio Military
Today 15:25 from Weibo *

[Military camp first experience "small waves" summer vacation diary] Recently, a frigate detachment of the East China Sea Fleet ushered in a group of special small guests, children of the officers and men of the detachment went into the military camp to experience life, they boarded the battleship, lived in the camp, walked Line up, make the bed, and write diary to record down the feelings of those days. (Liu Min Liu Yinfan Wang Jie, etc.)




























​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

PLA Navy Ship 86 Polang. Training sailing ship for cadet training.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

DDG 138 & company out for training, smoke markers used for target practice.





Line gun shoots a line to DDG 138 to establish cable link.










Smoke marker drum to be released into the sea





Emission from smoke markers.





Anti submarine rocket launched

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> PLA Navy Ship 86 Polang. Training sailing ship for cadet training.
> 
> View attachment 568788



Indeed ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149270786026266624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China holds military-civilian cross-sea transport drills in Yellow Sea*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/11 20:23:40



The amphibious dock landing ships _Changbaishan_ (Hull 989, R) and _Wuzhishan_ (Hull 987, L) attached to a landing ship flotilla with the navy under the PLA Southern Theater Command steam in formation in waters of the South China Sea during a three-dimensional amphibious landing operation from May 29 to June 3, 2019. Photo: eng.chinamil.com.cn

China recently conducted a joint military-civilian cross-sea transport drill in the Yellow Sea, as naval and civilian ships carried troops and armored vehicles across the sea, leading Chinese military experts to say on Thursday that China will be ready for a potential landing mission, be it on the island of Taiwan or islands in the South China Sea.

The People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy and multiple civilian shipping companies recently held a four-day cross-sea exercise based on real combat scenarios, China Central Television reported on Wednesday.

Nine vessels, including amphibious landing ships of the Navy and roll-on/roll-off passenger ships of the civilian companies, took part in the drills.

They carried troops and large military vehicles and equipment, including trucks, howitzers and amphibious assault vehicles, according to the report.

Using civilian transport ships in cross-sea transport missions is significant because the number of PLA Navy's landing ships remains limited, Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times on Thursday.

China is building more amphibious landing ships, but they can't be deployed at the moment, so making use of civilian ships can be a powerful addition to the Navy, Li said.

The troops and civilians solved problems like how to fit military vehicles into the passenger ships, providing experience, according to the CCTV report.

Li said that some civilian ships were designed for both civilian and military use with military standards, so they could easily be used in such missions with little modification.

Civilian organizations also provided logistical support, including accommodations to the troops, the report said.

The exercise was conducted to enhance the PLA's capabilities to safeguard territorial integrity, and Li said that the Chinese military needs to be prepared for landing missions in areas such as the island of Taiwan and islands in the South China Sea.

Xu Guangyu, a senior consultant at the China Arms Control and Disarmament Association, told the Global Times that China has been conducting similar exercises, and such exercises should be considered normal and not targeted against any country or region.

The CCTV report came at a time when the US had just approved a potential arms sale to the island of Taiwan, so this also showed that the mainland has the capability to solve the Taiwan question by force if necessary, Xu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Three type 053H1 frigates # 533, 534 and 545 retires at a ceremony yesterday.

File photo












文字播报：今天上午，根据海军命令，91593部队在三亚军港举行了533台州舰、534金华舰、545临汾舰的退役仪式，这标志着3艘舰正式退出人民海军战斗序列.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vi-va

lcloo said:


> Three type 053H1 frigates # 533, 534 and 545 retires at a ceremony yesterday.
> 
> File photo
> View attachment 569033
> View attachment 569035
> View attachment 569036
> 
> 
> 
> 文字播报：今天上午，根据海军命令，91593部队在三亚军港举行了533台州舰、534金华舰、545临汾舰的退役仪式，这标志着3艘舰正式退出人民海军战斗序列.


Heroes retired after 35 years of service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*China to conduct military exercises near Taiwan after US agrees US$2.2 billion arms deal*

_South China Morning Post (2019-07-14)_

• _Announcement of ‘regular operations’ comes just days after Taiwan’s President Tsai Ing-wen hosts reception for UN representatives in New York
• *Timing of defence ministry’s statement is a clear warning to Taipei, observer says*_

Air and naval forces from the People’s Liberation Army will conduct routine drills close to the Taiwan Strait in the coming days, *Beijing said on Sunday (14 July)*, less than a week after Washington approved the sale of US$2.2 billion worth of military equipment to Taipei.

The exercises are part of the military’s regular schedule, the Ministry of Defence said in a short statement.

_“The drills are routine arrangements according to the annual plans of the military force,”_ it said, without elaborating.

The announcement also came after Taiwanese President Tsai Ing-wen on Thursday held a reception in New York for permanent representatives of the United Nations at the self-ruled island’s de facto embassy in the city. The meeting, which was open to the media, was the first of its kind as Taiwan’s leaders have previously been prohibited from making public appearances during transit stops in the US.

Tsai has been keen to bolster diplomatic support for Taiwan – as Beijing has simultaneously tried to reduce it – while also seeking to bolster its self-defence capabilities amid rising tensions across the narrow waterway that separates it from mainland China.

*Beijing regards Taiwan as a wayward province awaiting reunification, by force if necessary.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

After leaving Toulon, France, DDG153 Xi An is spotted sailing in English Channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

Tracking journey of DDG 153 Xi An. The ship has sailed into port of Rotterdam for short visit and replenishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

Just a few days after retiring 3 type 053H1 frigates, on July 15 PLA Navy retires an island replenishment ship, a type 904 ship #884.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Interesting attempt to map the PLAN HQs per Fleet.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151520055634661376


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> Just a few days after retiring 3 type 053H1 frigates, on July 15 PLA Navy retires an island replenishment ship, a type 904 ship #884.
> 
> View attachment 569610
> View attachment 569611
> View attachment 569612
> View attachment 569613


From Henry Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2019.07.18:

_*After 27 years of service*, reef tanker 884 Jingpohu (Type 904) was retired from active service on July 15 at the Zhejiang Naval Base._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151548858901528576

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> Three type 053H1 frigates # 533, 534 and 545 retires at a ceremony yesterday.
> 
> File photo
> View attachment 569033
> View attachment 569035
> View attachment 569036
> 
> 
> 
> 文字播报：今天上午，根据海军命令，91593部队在三亚军港举行了533台州舰、534金华舰、545临汾舰的退役仪式，这标志着3艘舰正式退出人民海军战斗序列.


From Dafeng Cao on 2019.07.17:

_The PLAN decommissioned three Type 053H1 frigates Taizhou h/n 533, Jinhua h/n 534 and Linfen h/n 545 at Sanya on 13 July, *which had dedicated their last few years in patrolling the South China Sea, especially in safeguarding the land reclamation.*_

Two new pics:











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151516115073323008

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

From Rick Joe on 2019.07.18:

_This month for @Diplomat_APAC I write about the *075 LHD project* and the overall state of the Chinese amphibious assault/sealift fleet. Some cursory attention is paid to relevant ships for a Taiwan contingency._
https://thediplomat.com/2019/07/the-future-of-chinas-amphibious-assault-fleet/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151592915405119490
==============================

*The Future of China's Amphibious Assault Fleet*

What we know about the 075 Landing Helicopter Dock and other expected additions to the PLAN amphibious assault fleet.

*By Rick Joe*
July 17, 2019

One of the more long-awaited People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) projects over the last decade is the *075 landing helicopter dock (LHD)*. Initially this project was erroneously named as the 081 class for a few years (that designation refers to a class of minehunters instead), before the consensus settled on 075.

It has been known for many years that 075s would be constructed at *Hudong Zhonghua shipyard*, where the PLAN’s 071 landing platform dock (LPD) ships were built. However *until the last year or so* there was no clear confidence as to when the first 075 could be expected to be observed, or how many may be built. In the last few months a number of very informative new pictures and rumors have emerged, allowing us to create a more detailed timeline for the near term.

This piece will also review overall composition of the PLAN amphibious assault fleet today and in the near future, as well as overall PLA sealift capability. Particular attention will be paid to vessels that may be relevant for a Taiwan invasion contingency, given that news and defense media appear to be particularly fixated on such a scenario.

*075 LHD*

Currently it is thought that an *initial batch of three 075 LHDs have been ordered*, all to be constructed at Hudong Zhonghua. The first ship’s modules began assembly in the main large drydock in *early 2019* alongside the *eight 071 LPDs* in the same drydock. Numerous good quality aerial photos and even a satellite photo were taken around the time of and during the eight 071 LPDs’ launch on *June 6, 2019*. These photos depicted both the eight 071s and the first 075 residing alongside each other in the same drydock. During the eight 071s’ launch, the full drydock was flooded and the first 075 was watertight despite its hull being incomplete, allowing the eight 071s to be floated out into the Huangpu River. Subsequent photos taken after the launch of the eight 071s showed that additional hull modules have since been assembled to the ship, including the first module for the hangar and overlying flight deck.

_The most recent rumors suggest that the second 075 hull has begun assembly alongside the first 075 hull in the same drydock._ Considering that the number of modules that could be observed in staging areas around the drydock were too numerous for merely a single 075, and considering the size of the drydock can enable two 075-sized ships to be assembled *simultaneously*, it is likely to be a matter of time until we receive photographic evidence of the second 075 hull being worked on alongside the first hull in the same drydock. In terms of timeline, *the most conservative estimate for the launch of the first 075 would be early to mid-2020* – however, some more spectacular rumors have suggested it may be launched around October 2019.

Given the pace of work Hudong Zhonghua has demonstrated with the first 075 as well as their past work with 071s, it is very plausible that all three 075s ordered as part of the rumored first batch *could be launched by 2021*. A *speculative* timeline from this author suggests that the first 075 could be launched in late 2019/early 2020 (with the 2nd 075 partway complete by this time), after which assembly of the third 075 will occur at the position within the drydock formerly occupied by the first 075. The second 075 could be launched by late 2020 (similarly with the third 075 partway complete by this time), and finally the third 075 would be launched in mid to late 2021.

In terms of size, the 075 LHD is currently *estimated to have a full displacement of about 31,000 tons*, with the capacity to carry *up to 30 helicopters*. It is likely to have a well deck capable of accommodating two Type 726A landing craft air cushion (LCAC) as well, and a vehicle/cargo bay.

There are significant indications that the first batch of three 075s will be followed by additional LHDs. Part of these plans include a larger *“075A”* LHD that may displace *around 40,000 tons or more*. However, it is not known if an order of 075As will occur immediately after the current first batch of 075s, or if the PLAN will order for another batch of 075s first. This allows a tentative set of predictions to be made; by 2025 it is likely that at least three LHDs of the 075 class will be in service, and by 2030 it is almost certain that significantly more than three LHDs will be in service but it is not known if this will be six, eight, nine, or perhaps even more LHDs (likely made up of a combination of 075s and 075As).

There are no indications of any active development for a short take-off vertical landing fighter aircraft that could be used for the PLAN’s LHD fleet.

*071 LPD*

The 071 LPD is a well-known ship class at this point. *Six ships are currently in service*, with another two ships in sea trials and fitting out respectively. The seventh and eighth ships are likely to be commissioned by late 2019 and late 2020 respectively. It is not currently known if any additional 071 LPDs will be ordered in the next few years, considering Hudong Zhonghua will likely be quite busy constructing 075s in this time.

There is not much to write about the 071 class apart from its physical characteristics, some of which have been reported in an inaccurate manner. The ship has a full displacement of *up to 25,000 tons,* with a large hangar capable of accommodating four Z-8 sized 13-ton helicopters. A single 071 can carry up to 20 armored vehicles in its dedicated vehicle bay, and *four Type 726A LCACs* can be carried in its large well deck. However, multiple pictures have also shown that 071s can carry a large number of amphibious armored vehicles of the ZBD05/ZTD05 family in its well deck to deploy directly from the ship to beach, in rows made up of four vehicles each.

The full length of the 071’s well deck is likely over 130 meters (considering it can accommodate four 33 meter-long Type 726A LCACs), and the full length of a ZBD05 pattern vehicle is 9.5 meters. Assuming each vehicle needs a clearance of 1.5 meters immediately before and after it, the theoretical longitudinal footprint of a ZBD05 vehicle would be 12.5 meters. Therefore, the well deck of a 071 can likely accommodate around 10 rows of ZBD05 family vehicles, for a well deck capacity of 40 ZBD05 vehicles. In addition to around 20 vehicles in the dedicated vehicle bay, the *total capacity for carrying ZBD05 family vehicles of a single 071 should be considered 60* rather than only 20.

For a Taiwan contingency, the total (well deck plus vehicle bay) vehicle capacity is likely of greater interest than the “vehicle bay only” capacity, as the latter count would assume the well deck was used for other roles such as to operate LCACs. However, the initial waves of an amphibious assault would likely rely on deploying large numbers of amphibious armored fighting vehicles like ZBD05/ZTD05 to contest a beach, rather than relying on much smaller numbers of soft skinned and otherwise defenseless LCACs transporting handfuls of armored vehicles onto a beach where enemies may reside.

*LCACs*

The PLAN operates a number of LCAC types. The most well known is probably the Zubr imported from Ukraine and Russia, boasting a full displacement of about 550 tons and capable of accommodating up to 140 tons in an internal bay. However, the size of the vessel does not allow it to be carried in LPDs or LHDs, and for the PLAN it would only be appropriate for operations within a few hundred nautical miles of China’s coast (including Taiwan). At present five vessels have been identified, but the pace of delivery and subsequent construction has been relatively slow, and it’s unknown how high the demand for Zubr LCACs will be.

The Type 726/A LCAC is the Chinese equivalent of the U.S. Navy’s LCAC, designed to be deployed from 071 LPDs and 075 LHDs. Ten such vessels are currently thought to be in service, with more under construction. These vessels are larger than USN LCACs but are less space efficient, with slightly lower payload capacities and lower available deck space. Additional Type 726As are in construction at Jiangnan shipyard, with production rumored to begin at an additional shipyard in future. It is possible that the production run of Type 726As will correspond with the total well deck capacity for the PLAN’s fleet of 071s and 075s.

Other types of smaller LCACs capable of embarking squads of infantry also exist, but are only appropriate for small-scale insertion.

*Landing Ship Tanks (LSTs)*

The PLAN operates up to 32 LSTs. These are divided between the Type 072, 072II, 072III, and 072A, respectively three, four, 10, and 15 strong per class. The 072 and 07II displace slightly over 4,000 tons while the 072III and 072A displace close to 5,000 tons. For the purposes of summary, each ship can carry up to 10 tanks each in terms of displacement. All LSTs have a bow door and a rear well deck-style ramp for deployment of vehicles in the bow and aft directions via the cargo hold running through the full length of the ship.

About 10 smaller Type 073A 2,000 ton LST style ships are also in service, and about a half dozen similarly sized, older 073 ships of a similar configuration. Their cargo capacity is correspondingly smaller compared to the 072 family of LSTs.

An 800 ton class landing ship — the 074 and 074A class — also exists, numbering about 12 and 10 respectively.

*PLAA landing craft and STUFT*

One major sealift capability often overlooked in assessments of PLA amphibious assault sealift strength is the *fleet of landing craft operated by the PLA Army/Ground Force (PLAA/PLAGF)*. These craft are not small, and can displace between 500 and 800 tons, featuring enclosed deckhouses, with enclosed or semi-enclosed cargo holds, and are operated by the PLAA to support their amphibious units. They regularly participate in exercises, carrying armored fighting vehicles, logistics vehicles, and troops.

For example, the Type 271 displaces 500 tons, while the bigger Type 271 III displaces 800 tons, with the latter capable of carrying three medium main battle tanks with a range of 1,000 nautical miles. Clear estimates of fleet size are difficult to ascertain, but as many as 80 ships of the Type 271/III LCT family may be in service today. A new design of ship similar to this configuration with higher speed was observed in 2015, suggesting the PLAA will continue maintaining a fleet of these ships for their own naval transport purposes

These 500 ton and 800 ton landing craft are entirely inappropriate for blue water operations or even long range regional missions. However, these vessels should have more than sufficient seakeeping to cross the Taiwan Strait to support an amphibious assault. In terms of seakeeping, cargo capacity, and enclosure, ships of the Type 271/III family obviously greatly exceed the 10 ton full displacement Higgins boat landing craft made legendary during D-day carrying a platoon of men, or even the USN’s contemporary landing craft utility ships displacing under 400 tons when full. Efforts in future to assess PLA amphibious assault sealift capabilities should at least consider the variety of PLAA landing craft capable of a strait crossing.

Finally, another understudied element of potential PLA sealift resides in the fleet of *Chinese roll on-roll-off (ro-ro) trade ships* that can be requisitioned for military use. Such ships will require a port or a secured beachhead with a mobile Mulberry style harbor to enable delivery of their cargo, but the international use of *ships taken up from trade (STUFT)* for amphibious augmentation is long and well documented, and the PLA has often exercised with STUFT. One 2017 estimate from China Defense Blog suggested up to 150,000 troops with associated vehicles and supplies could be lifted by the Chinese state owned ro-ro fleet at once, if needed. Assessment of Chinese ro-ro STUFT ships should be considered in any sealift assessment, including for a Taiwan contingency.

*Summary*

The PLAN amphibious assault fleet is likely to enjoy further expansion between now and the mid 2020s. Key projects to watch include the 075 LHD family, whether the 071 LPD family will be further expanded or not, and whether the PLAA landing ship fleet will be further sustained and recapitalized.


https://thediplomat.com/2019/07/the-future-of-chinas-amphibious-assault-fleet/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

DDG 153 is in St Petersburg to celebrate Russia's Navy day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Another DDG 153 photo in St Petersburg.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

A four ship flotilla lead by DDG 117 sail towards Pacific Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Another 2 ships, a destroyer DDG 131 and a frigate FFG 532 sail towards Pacific ocean through the first island chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Merit citations indicate PLA Navy’s weapon development*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/1 17:58:13



The guided-missile destroyer Kunming (Hull 172) attached to a destroyer flotilla with the navy under the PLA Southern Theater Command fires its close-in weapons system at mock aerial targets during a maritime actual combat training exercise in late April, 2018. File photo: eng.chinamil.com.cn

Another Chinese naval scientist working on full electric propulsion (FEP) received a first-class merit citation on Wednesday, a year after a colleague on his team was likewise honored. Experts said the honors reflect the rapid development in China's FEP warships. 

An FEP ship is much more efficient in terms of power usage compared to traditional vessels, and the technology could enable warships to be equipped with futuristic weapons such as lasers and electromagnetic railguns, they said.

Xi Jinping, chairman of the Central Military Commission, signed the orders awarding a first-class merit citation to Wang Dong, a professor with the Naval University of Engineering in Central China's Hubei Province, the Xinhua News Agency reported on Wednesday.

While it is not yet known Wang's exact achievement in his field, military analysts said the rare merit citation is possibly due to his contribution to the development of electric propulsion systems for Chinese warships.

Wang, 41, is a member of the team led by Ma Weiming, a professor at the university and an academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, according to navy.81.cn, the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy's website.

With Wang as a core member, Ma's team developed the concept of medium-voltage direct current FEP technology in a world first in 2003, while other countries such as the US and UK are using alternating current, said a release posted on the website of the Hubei government.

The alternative current FEP system is overly complicated and highly interconnected, so a small problem could cause a major failure, Wu Jian, editor of Defense Weekly under Shanghai-based Xinmin Evening News, told the Global Times on Thursday, noting that the direct current method is more stable, although more challenging in the design phase.

An FEP system enables a vessel to allocate power anywhere it needs, while on traditional vessels, some power is designated for propulsion even though ships seldom sail at full speed. This leaves a considerable amount of power unused, analysts said.

Wu pointed out that with FEP, this wasted power could be used for high-energy weapons, the operation of which was previously not possible due to limited power supply.

Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times that these power-consuming weapons might include lasers and electromagnetic railguns.

In 2018, Xiao Fei, another key member of Ma's team, was awarded a first-class merit citation for the direct current FEP system, PLA Daily reported then.

"One characteristic of Ma's team is that they not only focus on scientific development, but also on putting their innovations into practice," Wu said, noting that this is the reason why many awards went to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Time for DDG136 to be back in active service, and DDG168 is stripped off weapon and electronics for MLU.

DDG136





DDG168





Meanwhile at JNCX type 726 LCAC #3330 is moving out, passing type 055 #101, 055 #2 and type 052DG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

A type 053H3 frigate is being decommissioned. PLANS 522 连城 Liancheng is only 21 years old, it is speculated that the ship will be sold to a foreign navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## monitor

lcloo said:


> A type 053H3 frigate is being decommissioned. PLANS 522 连城 Liancheng is only 21 years old, it is speculated that the ship will be sold to a foreign navy.
> 
> View attachment 572675
> View attachment 572679




If i am not wrong Bangladesh navy is buying two of this class frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


>


The 055 large destroyer warship engaged in open sea combat drill against several 052D destroyer vessels with full firepower

The 055 warship engaged in open sea combat against several 052D vessels with full firepower.
In the northern battlefield of the Yellow Sea, naval vessels of new types of destroyers, frigates and supply ships of the PLA Navy jointly launched a day-and-night multi-course combat training. The multi-angle aerial picture of the first guided-missile large destroyer Nanchang Type 055 has been rarely exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

????? I am confused....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

16&17

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


>


Continuous 48 hours, alarm sounded 30 times, the North Sea Fleet Yellow Sea Exercise | Xiaoyang Video

Xiaoyang Video introducing: Nonstop 48 hours, alarm sounded 30 times. Recently, a naval vessel training center in the Yellow Sea conducted a comprehensive training assessment on several destroyers and frigates. The assessment lasted 48 hours, and the combat alarm sounded more than 30 times.

Xiaoyang Video is the original short video platform of CCTV network, utilizing the advantages of CCTV resources, it is the first step in the transformation of traditional media. In the context of technological innovation, we continue to explore and innovate the future development of media convergence.


持续48小时、警报拉响30次，北海舰队黄海实战大练兵 | 小央视频

小央介绍：持续48小时、警报拉响30次，北海舰队黄海实战大练兵
近日，海军某舰艇训练中心，在黄海海域，对多艘驱护舰艇进行全训考核，考核持续48个小时，战斗警报响起30多次。

小央视频是央视网的原创短视频平台，依托央视的优势资源，在传统媒体寻求转型中先人一步。在技术革新的背景下，不断去探索和创新媒体融合的未来发展状况。

Published on 2019.08.15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

Merchant Navy RORO ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86

China's 33rd Naval Escort Fleet Sets Sail for Gulf of Aden on August 29, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Type 055, 052D, 052C, 054A, and 056

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*Statistics of Chinese Navy Ships
中国海军舰艇统计*
8/2019






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164723912644517889

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

September 1, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @核子可乐真好喝 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 055_destroyer

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 577639
> 
> Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weixin


So the 2 Sov have finished remodification? I wonder what is the SSM missile it install later?


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 577639
> 
> Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weixin







Via www.haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Why was DDG 136 not given a fresh coat of paint? Or it is still under Acceptance sea trial after the MLU is completed?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 055_destroyer

lcloo said:


> Why was DDG 136 not given a fresh coat of paint? Or it is still under Acceptance sea trial after the MLU is completed?
> 
> View attachment 578433


Super Mach CX SSM not loaded yet. I think still on sea trial.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Gulf of Aden
September 14, 2019
















Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大包00 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉-红鲨RedShark from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 580250
> 
> Via @浩汉-红鲨RedShark from Weibo



Export or for Chinese navy ?


----------



## LKJ86

aziqbal said:


> Export or for Chinese navy ?


For Chinese navy.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 580199
> 
> Via @大包00 from Weibo


Does this projection illustration cover up to class of corvette or frigate?


----------



## bahadur999

*China’s mega fortress in Djibouti could be model for its bases in Pakistan*
COL. VINAYAK BHAT (RETD) Updated: 27 September, 2017 5:58 pm IST




China's military base in Djibouti | Screengrab: CCTV

*It is called a ‘logistics base’ but the 200-acre facility built by China can accommodate a brigade and has unprecedented security arrangements*

The People’s Liberation Army (PLA) of China has opened its first overseas base at Djibouti in the strategically located Horn of Africa. China began negotiations with Djibouti in early 2015 that culminated into a 50-year lease for what is being termed as a logistical support base.

The work on the 200-acre facility started in March 2016, along with the
construction of Doraleh Multipurpose Port by China State Construction
Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) and is still continuing at a very fast pace.

The Chinese have always claimed that Djibouti is simply a logistics base
that will resupply naval vessels taking part in peacekeeping and
humanitarian missions until recently when the official voice Xinhua stated
that the base will also be conducive for overseas tasks, including military
cooperation, joint exercises, evacuating and protecting overseas Chinese and
emergency rescue, as well as for jointly maintaining security of international
strategic seaways.

Satellite images analysed by ThePrint, however, indicate that a massive
fortress is being constructed that can easily accommodate over a brigade
strength force, has an unprecedented four-layered security ring and can
handle a dozen helicopters.

The new facility caters to all type of replenishment that seems to be working on automated systems. The strategically located base would allow China to monitor all shipping movements through the Red Sea and the Gulf of Aden.

While it would enable China to exert influence in the African continent, the facility could be the model for similar bases that are being planned at Gwadar or Karachi in the future.

*The fortress*

The fortress that is still under construction has at least 10 storage barracks, ammunition point, storage, office complex and a heliport. The base also has a huge underground airconditioning plant, which may possibly include a water filtration (reverse osmosis) and ice-making plants.






The large ‘8’ shaped five-storey building possibly provides accommodation
for troops. The office complex is likely to have a hospital and a gymnasium.

*Access control and security*

There are two entrances to the facility — the one towards the east connects to the main road. A side entrance caters to traffic from the container terminal.

Four layers of security fences have been constructed. The inner two and
outermost are solid fences. Two roads have been constructed for patrolling
in between the fences.






The width of the innermost hollow fence is an unimaginable 9 m all along and at
main entrance it is 11 m. The height of inner two fences is 8-10 m. Lighting
is provided on second fence at regular intervals. Guard posts have been constructed along the innermost fence.

The access control at the main gate passes through two guard rooms comprising automated vehicle and personnel check systems.

*Cold storage and AC plant*

There are 10 barracks of 15 m x 45 m size with AC exhaust fans on both sides,
suggesting these are refrigerated cold storages. These cold storages are connected with huge 9 m wide pipelines on both sides, underground, connecting these buildings with the underground complex.

*The heliport*

The heliport has seven hangars to park choppers, along with a large hangar possibly for repair and maintenance. The other buildings would have motor transport garages and repair facilities.






There is a runway of 400 m length in the complex. There is also an administrative building with air traffic control (ATC) on top of it. It could allow a view of deployment of about 12 Z-10 or Z-19 attack helicopters or a mix with Z-8 or Z-9.

*Ammunition point*

A hardened underground ammunition point has been created with modern,
possibly automated entry gates. A small loading/unloading platform is also
observed near the entrance. The entire area is further wire-fenced for
additional security. It has three main storages with a shelter for motor transport.






*Large fuel tank*

A large (60m x 70m) semi-underground storage tank for petroleum, oil and lubricants (POL) has been constructed near the underground complex. It is connected to two outlet points.

*Miscellaneous*

There is a new six-cabled electricity line running from the electric grid
to the facility. There are two entrances for construction staff and vehicles
to move within the complex. The west side of the facility that is still not
constructed may have satellite communications facilities, very low frequency
(VLF) and /or over the horizon (OTH) radar and a direct sea access in
future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @等海风 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @等海风 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

Type 056s are done with production in that they have 60 type 056s. Type 054As are done with production in that they have 30 type 054As. Are there any more plans for newer variants for Chinese frigates or are the shipyards working on mainly destroyers and carriers for the coming years.?

Four options to continue production: make more of same variants 056A and 054A. or make newer variants 056B and 054B. or switch focus onto making many more subs. or work on new semi-submersible frigates...


----------



## english_man

Regarding the type 056/A Corvette there appears to be little news of this type regarding launchings and commissionings. The last reports i have seen, were that there were either 42 or 43 vessels in active service, around June 2018, but nothings appears to of been reported since. even Chinese Wiki has no further updates, though they do list 68 vessels so far in the class that have been built, or under build. Has anyone have any recent data on this class? Thanks


----------



## Zapper

Beijing is quickly building more aircraft carriers and will soon have more than just two.

China's first homemade aircraft carrier left her home port of Dalian for her third sea trial on Oct. 28, 2018. The Type 001A flattop could commission into frontline service as early as 2019, according to the U.S. Defense Department -- growing Beijing's carrier force to two and giving China the world's second-biggest flattop fleet.




The new trial will test the vessel's weapons system, control system and communications system, Wang Yunfei, a retired Chinese navy officer, told Global Times.


The 55,000-ton carrier, which Beijing reportedly will name Shandong, is a modified version of Liaoning, China's first flattop. Liaoning is the ex-Varyag, which the Soviet Union built in the 1980s but never commissioned.

China acquired the incomplete vessel in 1998. Liaoning commissioned into the Chinese fleet in 2012. Carrying J-15 fighters and helicopters, Liaoning deployed to the western Pacific in April 2018 for her first realistic war game.

Shandong, if that indeed is the new carrier's name, shares Liaoning's layout and limitations. Lacking catapults, she launches planes by way of a bow-mounted ramp. That arrangement places hard limits on how heavy Liaoning's aircraft can be -- and how much weaponry and fuel they can carry.

The U.S. Navy's own carriers use steam catapults to launch aircraft weighing as much as 50 tons. By contrast, Lianong's ramp layout probably limits aircraft to a maximum weight of 30 tons, a former Chinese navy source revealed. A J-15 weighs nearly 20 tons empty. Fuel accounts for most of the available 10-ton payload on most missions, limiting the fighter's weapons loadout to just a few small missiles.

But future carriers could be better as China's decades-long investment in naval aviation begins to pay off. "Observers speculate China may eventually field a force of four to six aircraft carriers, meaning Liaoning, the Type 001A carrier and two to four additional carriers," Ronald O'Rourke, a naval expert with the U.S. Congressional Research Service, reported in August 2018.

The United States is the biggest carrier operator, with 10 large flattops in service. France, the United Kingdom, India and Russia each possess one carrier. Several navies operate amphibious assault ships that can support fixed-wing aircraft.

A third Chinese carrier that's under construction in Shanghai reportedly features catapults. "China’s next generation of carriers will probably have greater endurance and be capable of launching more varied types of fixed-wing aircraft, including [electronic warfare], early-warning and [anti-submarine warfare] aircraft," the U.S. Defense Department explained in the 2018 edition of its annual report on Chinese military power.

With more and better flattops -- and new aircraft to fly from them -- China could greatly extend its influence across the Pacific and Indian Oceans. "By 2020, carrier-based aircraft will be able to support fleet operations in a limited air-defense role," Jesse Karotkin, the Office of Naval Intelligence’s top China analyst, said in 2014

https://news.yahoo.com/danger-ahead-chinas-six-carrier-042200808.html


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北方机械制造生产联合体 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180789686320730112


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180789686320730112




How much confirmed is this? ... esp. the Aviation part??


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> How much confirmed is this? ... esp. the Aviation part??


I don't know i just saw it and posted here...but it looks impressive. Maybe except the 6th Brigade in which this chart doesn't seem to verify its number...


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉防务-蓝海踏浪 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

A 43 years old type 053 frigate #517 is now officially retired. #517 Nanping was commissioned in 1976 and was serving as a training ship for the Dalian Naval Academy before retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLAN DDGs in Japan 




Via @斯图卡98 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grandy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @真理快递员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189950293959684096

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @捣蛋就对 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195718219186790400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

5 DDG and 2FFG in Sanya naval port, waiting to welcome arrival of aircraft carrier 002?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese warship showcases vertical launch missile system*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/11/26 20:38:40



The People's Liberation Army Navy destroyer _Shenzhen_ showcases the opening of its 32-unit missile vertical launch system. Photo: screenshot from China Central Television

After returning from a major refit, the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy destroyer _Shenzhen_ showcased its air defense firepower by displaying its new missile vertical launch system on Monday.

The Navy's sole Type 051B destroyer has gained very powerful combat capability after the modernization, said Weihutang, a column on military affairs affiliated with China Central Television (CCTV) on Monday.

The _Shenzhen_ is now equipped with a vertical launch system, which consists of four sets of eight units, allowing it to host 32 ship-to-air missiles that can shoot down incoming hostile aircraft and missiles, Tong Zhenrong, deputy captain of the _Shenzhen_, said on CCTV on Sunday.

Joining military service as a fleet flagship in 1998, the _Shenzhen_ participated in many operations and visited many countries, making it a star in naval diplomacy, China Youth Daily reported, noting that the warship undertook the refit in 2017 that saw its capabilities significantly upgraded, allowing it to become a guided missile destroyer with the capability to command a joint operation fleet.

This capability allows the _Shenzhen_ to integrate information gathered by every unit and distribute it to other units that need it, Weihutang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

*Chinese navy set to build fourth aircraft carrier, but plans for a more advanced ship are put on hold*

Military sources say that work on a second Type 002 ship - the most advanced homegrown vessel – could start within two years
Plans to develop more modern nuclear-powered vessel appear to have been put on ice due to financial and technical constraints






Minnie Chan 

Published: 2:00am, 28 Nov, 2019
The Chinese navy is moving ahead with plans to build another aircraft carrier, but plans for a fifth have been put on hold for now, according to military insiders.

They said that technical challenges and high costs had put the brakes on the programme and the recent merger of the country’s two major shipbuilders was unlikely to have a significant short-term impact.

The country currently has just one active carrier, the Liaoning – a refitted Soviet-era vessel – but the first homebuilt carrier, the Type 001, is undergoing sea trials and may soon be ready for service.

Work on the more modern Type 002 carrier started two years ago and a naval source said construction on the second Type 002 could start as early as 2021.

But plans for a next-generation carrier appear to be on hold for now as engineers struggle to overcome technical problems. “There is no plan to build more aircraft carriers,” said one military source.

“The third and fourth Chinese aircraft carriers on the agenda are both Type 002s, the country’s next generation warship equipped with electromagnetic catapults [for launching jets].”

These carriers will all be conventionally powered, but naval chiefs have been considering plans to build a more technologically advanced, nuclear-powered vessel, according to another source.


*US Navy sends littoral combat ships to ‘bolster attack strength in South China Sea’*
On Tuesday a ceremony in Beijing was held to mark the formation of the world’s largest shipbuilding company with the merger of the China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC) and China Shipbuilding Industry Company (CSIC).


The new conglomerate – which retains the name CSIC name – has a total of 147 research institutes, business enterprises and listed companies with a combined asset value of 790 billion yuan (US$112 billion). It also employs 310,000 people, according to the official news agency Xinhua.

But military insiders said that while the merger will strengthen the CSIC’s competitiveness, it will not speed up the carrier-building process.

“[The engineers] have found some technical problems, and one of the key obstacles is in the development of a new generation of carrier-based fighter jets,” said one of the sources. “These problems are not expected to be resolved in the near term.”

“China doesn’t possess the nuclear technology required, although it has developed many nuclear-powered submarines,” said the source, who added that developing a reactor for use on a large warship is more challenging than making one for a submarine.

*China’s Communist Party promotes man who shaped the fighting future of PLA Navy’s aircraft carriers*
The insider also said that tests of the electromagnetic catapults used to launch the J-15, China’s only carrier-based fighter, had yet to meet the required standard.

“Aircraft carrier-building is the world’s most complicated and costly project employing many sophisticated technologies,” the source said.

“It is a new area for Chinese shipbuilders and engineers and really needs time to catch up with other countries.”


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

@Deino look who it is

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

ZeEa5KPul said:


> @Deino look who it is


Yeah lol i was thinking the same.
She is wrong in this article too: The new merged corp would be CSSC and not CSIC.
However, it will be very interesting to see how they are going to reorganize themselves.


----------



## samsara

ZeEa5KPul said:


> @Deino look who it is


She's beautiful as a writer, isn't she?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Hai-Yi 1000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

China to have the world's strongest Navy, USA fuming





_FILE PHOTO: Chinese President Xi Jinping meets with representatives of the aircraft carrier unit and the manufacturer at a naval port in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province on December 17, 2019. © Global Look Press / Li Gang._

China might soon shift the world naval balance and unseat the US as the modern master of the seas. The process appears to already be under way, and there is little that Washington can do about stopping it.

Visibly shaken by what it has seen on a photo showing just one of China’s military shipyards near Shanghai, the business magazine Forbes recently told its readers an alarming story about the “impressive rate” and “vast scale” of Chinese naval modernization.

The shipyard in question indeed appears to be an impressive sight to behold. There, one can see a total of nine newly constructed destroyers lined along the quay and docked in an inner shipyard basin. By contrast, the entire UK Royal Navy has a total of just six similar-class vessels, Forbes notes.

As if it was not enough, the same shipyard is also building China’s newest aircraft carrier – the third in a row. The second one, called the Shandong, was commissioned by the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) earlier this week. Designed to carry 36 J-15 fighter jets, it is China’s first fully domestically produced carrier.

The one under construction at the Shanghai shipyard is expected to be even bigger and better. In particular, it will have an electromagnetic catapult – just like the US Navy’s newest carrier, USS Gerald R. Ford.

More importantly, this one shipyard is but a sneak peek into China’s real capabilities as there are “many yards across China, which are similarly impressive,” Forbes warns its readers.

*‘Good reason’ to worry*
What might have come as a surprise for Forbes has been occupying the minds of all sorts of analysts for quite some time. The US media and think tanks alike are all united in their concerns about Beijing’s growing military power.

In June, the Center for a New American Security (CNAS), a Washington-based think tank, argued that China’s industrial and technological capabilities might help it “beat the Americans at their own game” and get an edge in the new arms race.

“The Soviets were never able to match, much less overcome, America’s technological superiority. The same may not be true for China,” warns the CNAS paper, adding that Beijing “strives to achieve technological parity, and eventually technological dominance.”

Similarly, a whole range of media outlets from The Diplomat to the National Interest spared no efforts telling their readers that China’s military modernization poses “a challenge” to the US and gives Washington “good reasons” to worry. Harvard Policy Review made a step further and wondered whether Beijing’s strategy could put it on a “path to hegemony,” eventually admitting that it mostly depends on “how far China is willing to go.”

Meanwhile, the RAND Corporation – a premier US military think tank — showed in its research that China’s rapid military development program has already allowed it to drastically close the gap in power and technology, and even to put the US at a disadvantage in certain scenarios.

The think tanks and the media apparently believe it is high time Washington started worrying about losing its military superiority to the Chinese dragon, which seems to be just spreading its wings. But when it comes to naval power, it might already be too late.

*‘Unprecedented program Americans cannot even dream of’*
Beijing has made its naval forces the cornerstone of its military modernization, analysts tell RT. China is actively pursuing the role of a global military power able to project its force to any corner of the earth, and the US may not have the sheer industrial capacity to compete.

“It is easier for China to increase its fleet numbers as it is the world’s biggest shipbuilder. They have immense shipyard capacities, which the US lacks, as its commercial shipbuilding has been thrown into disarray over the past decades,” says Vasily Kashin, Far East researcher at the Russian Academy of Sciences.

Political scientist and military expert Aleksandr Khramchikhin, deputy head of the Institute of Political and Military Analysis, described the Chinese navy development program as “totally unprecedented.”



> *One cannot even count all the ships being built there. The modern Chinese program is unrivaled throughout the world and the Americans cannot even dream of such pace.*



Khramchikhin believes that Beijing might be able to rival Washington in terms of the sheer fleet size in a decade or so. He particularly noted that China has been able to build frigates, corvettes and even destroyers by the dozen over the past decades.

“Ten years ago, the US had 15 aircraft carriers and China had none. In ten years, they might become even… They have more shipbuilders than the rest of the world together.”





_China's aircraft carrier Liaoning. © Global Look Press / Zeng Tao _

*Closing the technological gap*
One advantage the US would seem certain to hold on to is technological superiority. It could try to curb China’s emerging naval might by limiting Beijing’s access to modern technologies. That strategy is unlikely to work, the analysts believe, as China already has some cutting-edge technologies it could easily develop further. Besides, it can also approach its strategic partner, Russia.





_A nuclear-powered Type 094A Jin-class ballistic missile submarine of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy is seen during a military display in the South China Sea, on April 12, 2018. © Reuters _

“They make great technological advances,” Kashin says. He points that the Chinese were the second nation in the world to equip their ships with integrated universal weapons systems rivaling America’s Aegis – an advanced command and control system using powerful computers and radars to track and guide the vessels’ weapons.

Khramchikhin believes that Chinese naval technologies are already in many ways comparable to those of the US. “When it comes to surface ships, the Chinese already have some of the most advanced technologies.”

It is true that some military technologies are difficult to master and take decades to develop. It is particularly relevant in the case of submarines, a field where China is still trailing the US. Here, however, close cooperation between Beijing and Moscow might tip the scales, the analysts believe.

Most recently, Russian President Vladimir Putin told an end-of-the-year press conference in Moscow that Russia will continue to work with China as a “strategic partner” in the field of defense technologies, even though he denied any plans on entering a formal military alliance with Beijing.

“Some joint development projects, sophisticated equipment components… these can all come from Russia,” Kashin believes.

Washington might slow Beijing down a bit at some point, but the way things look now, the US doesn’t seem to have any credible means to prevent China from becoming the world’s next naval superpower in a decade or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

That SCMP report is wrong. Type 002 is the same Russian/Ukrainian design like Type 001. She means the larger carrier built now in shipyard.


----------



## LKJ86

December 23, 2019




























Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Rommelski_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via @aman928y from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 596951
> 
> Via @aman928y from Weibo



Looks a bit of a mess............it appears the ship was not given a fresh coat of paint after refit?


----------



## lcloo

english_man said:


> Looks a bit of a mess............it appears the ship was not given a fresh coat of paint after refit?


This is an old photo taken several months ago. The signal flags shows that it is on a sea trial during late stage of MLU, a new coat of paint would only be applied after the ship was handed back to the navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @当代海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

054A in the picture should read 054AP for Pakistan Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Tweeted by DJ垂耳兔 on 05 Jan 2020:
*
“CVN19 nuclear powered electromagnetic catapult aircraft carrier” *
<CGI>

What's rather stunning me is the notation, CVN *19**, *one step earlier, I think the nuke thing will just kick off as of the fifth one. 



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213657743006949378

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @当代海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @云墨斋国画 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

*China to stop building corvettes as navy prefers destroyers*

China will reportedly stop building its Type 056 corvettes after the navy shifted its focus to ordering bigger warships for high sea missions. The last of the 1,300-tonne guided-missile corvettes, the Aba, was completed in December, according to a recent report by the local media in the vessel’s namesake, Aba prefecture in Sichuan. The vessel will join the navy’s south sea fleet, Aba Television’s official social media account reported last week, although did not say when it would join the fleet.

The first Type 056 was only launched in 2012; it immediately became one of the most widely produced warships with at least 60 being built over the past eight years.

The lightweight model has been widely adopted thanks to its powerful armaments, which include a 176mm gun, two 30mm cannons, anti-ship and air-defence missile launchers and two torpedo tubes. It can also load a medium-lift helicopter on board and has great flexibility in near-shore operations.

Two Type 056 corvettes, the Huizhou and the Qinzhou, have been deployed in the PLA’s Hong Kong garrison since 2013.
There is also an anti-submarine variant, the Type 056A, and a coastguard variant armed with water cannon.

There is also an anti-submarine variant, the Type 056A, and a coastguard variant armed with water cannon. This corvette has also been sold to foreign navies, including Bangladesh and Nigeria.

Despite the relatively new design and wide use, production of the Type 056 will be stopped, partly because the navy has had enough coastal defence vessels and will move onto blue-water operations, according to a Global Times report.
“Shipyards could shift their focus to building larger warships,” it said.

On Sunday, the navy commissioned its first Type 055 guided-missile destroyer, the Nanchang, one of the most advanced ships of its type.

Other Type 055s are already undergoing sea trials and more are in the pipeline. The vessels will act as the main escorts in China’s aircraft carrier strike groups.

In the meantime, the Type 052D guided-missile destroyers, also described as the Chinese equivalent to Aegis destroyers, have become the main warships.

The Hudong shipyard in Shanghai, where most Type 056s were built, is working on the country’s first amphibious assault ships, the Type 075, the first of which was launched in September.

Source : South China Morning Post

https://navalnews.net/china-to-stop...1HAPSIGMoaK_m6FC4lxIyeIoWc61odK_TF3bqCPxYQQ_k

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The Ronin said:


> *China to stop building corvettes as navy prefers destroyers*
> 
> China will reportedly stop building its Type 056 corvettes after the navy shifted its focus to ordering bigger warships for high sea missions. The last of the 1,300-tonne guided-missile corvettes, the Aba, was completed in December, according to a recent report by the local media in the vessel’s namesake, Aba prefecture in Sichuan. The vessel will join the navy’s south sea fleet, Aba Television’s official social media account reported last week, although did not say when it would join the fleet.
> 
> The first Type 056 was only launched in 2012; it immediately became one of the most widely produced warships with at least 60 being built over the past eight years.
> 
> The lightweight model has been widely adopted thanks to its powerful armaments, which include a 176mm gun, two 30mm cannons, anti-ship and air-defence missile launchers and two torpedo tubes. It can also load a medium-lift helicopter on board and has great flexibility in near-shore operations.
> 
> Two Type 056 corvettes, the Huizhou and the Qinzhou, have been deployed in the PLA’s Hong Kong garrison since 2013.
> There is also an anti-submarine variant, the Type 056A, and a coastguard variant armed with water cannon.
> 
> There is also an anti-submarine variant, the Type 056A, and a coastguard variant armed with water cannon. This corvette has also been sold to foreign navies, including Bangladesh and Nigeria.
> 
> Despite the relatively new design and wide use, production of the Type 056 will be stopped, partly because the navy has had enough coastal defence vessels and will move onto blue-water operations, according to a Global Times report.
> “Shipyards could shift their focus to building larger warships,” it said.
> 
> On Sunday, the navy commissioned its first Type 055 guided-missile destroyer, the Nanchang, one of the most advanced ships of its type.
> 
> Other Type 055s are already undergoing sea trials and more are in the pipeline. The vessels will act as the main escorts in China’s aircraft carrier strike groups.
> 
> In the meantime, the Type 052D guided-missile destroyers, also described as the Chinese equivalent to Aegis destroyers, have become the main warships.
> 
> The Hudong shipyard in Shanghai, where most Type 056s were built, is working on the country’s first amphibious assault ships, the Type 075, the first of which was launched in September.
> 
> Source : South China Morning Post
> 
> https://navalnews.net/china-to-stop...1HAPSIGMoaK_m6FC4lxIyeIoWc61odK_TF3bqCPxYQQ_k


China has built about 72 Type 056/A corvettes, and their number satisfies the needs of PLAN already. But it doesn't mean that PLAN prefers destroyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Any idea what's this at Dalian?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221044530016686081

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Just another tanker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

aziqbal said:


> Just another tanker




Indeed ... only a civilian ship


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Chinese Navy in Action | Chinese Navy is Coming 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


>


_[ChinaNews] The 34th Escort Taskforce of the PLA Navy has conducted real combat training in multiple subjects_
_
Published on 14 February 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Somewhere in mid-Pacific Ocean.

From Loongnaval tweeter
China Navy 2020 Far-sea Joint Training Fleet consisted 2 type 052D destroyer, 1 type 054A frigate , 1 type 901 replenishment ship, 1 type 071 dock landing ship and 1 type 815A electronic surveillance ships.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From Loongnaval's tweet

VLS supports two different firing modes: *Hot and Cold Launches *

PLA Navy *Type 052D* destroyer launched *YJ-18A* anti-ship missile and *HHQ-9* anti-aircraft missile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228997834852057088


----------



## LKJ86

Via @CNR国防时空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Naval drills enhance ability in Pacific Ocean*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/2/17 23:58:41



A Chinese PLA Navy fleet with a destroyer conducted a live-fire drill in late April. The exercise followed new standards and focused on enhancing the unit's capabilities of searching for and attacking targets in close cooperation with other warships. (Photo/81.cn)

A warship fleet of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy recently conducted an air defense exercise in the far seas of the Pacific Ocean, a move experts said on Monday showed the Navy's high capability in the Pacific waters.

The far sea joint training fleet under the PLA Southern Theater Command Navy, featuring guided missile destroyer Hohhot, guided missile frigate Xianning, electronic surveillance ship Tianshuxing and replenishment ship Chaganhu, held air defense drills at an undisclosed area in the Pacific Ocean, media reported on Sunday.

Beijing-based military expert Wei Dongxu told the Global Times on Monday that the drills demonstrated the Chinese Navy's high capability of joint fleet air defense in the waters of Pacific Ocean, and further improved this capability through training.

China may face aerial threats from the US from the Pacific Ocean, so the Chinese Navy's drills in these waters could lead to a higher capability of defending against potential hostile attacks, pushing the defense line farther away from the mainland, analysts said.

Using a combination of missiles and the close-in weapon system for the first time, the fleet successfully intercepted multiple waves of incoming target drones, reports said.

This is a test of the Chinese warships' capability to detect targets and apply a multidimensional air defense system, which is practical in real combat, according to Wei.

Missiles can intercept targets from a longer distance, but missiles might not be able to shoot down a large number of targets, that is when the close-in weapon system will release a barrage of bullets to clean up the remaining targets, Wei said.

The drills achieved the goal of testing the weapon systems' performance, the procedures of air defense combat and the results of the fleet's previous basic trainings, said Lu Tao, head of the exercise's directing team, CCTV reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> From Loongnaval's tweet
> 
> VLS supports two different firing modes: *Hot and Cold Launches *
> 
> PLA Navy *Type 052D* destroyer launched *YJ-18A* anti-ship missile and *HHQ-9* anti-aircraft missile
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228997834852057088


From Henri Kenhmann, the East Pendulum on Feb. 19th:

The Type 052D, the destroyer 118 Urumqi had a hot-launch of YJ-18A anti-ship missile and then a cold-launch of H/HQ-9 anti-aircraft missile from its universal VLS, equipped with a CCL cell


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230138931263361029

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉防务-蓝海踏浪 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Type 054 FFG




Via @秋子谈兵 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's newly commissioned destroyer, frigate achieve battle readiness*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/4 19:48:40



The guided-missile destroyer Guiyang of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy is reviewed during a naval parade staged to mark the 70th founding anniversary of the PLA Navy on the sea off Qingdao, east China's Shandong Province, on April 23, 2019. (Photo: Xinhua)

Two recently commissioned warships of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy are now ready to do batte after passing an all-subject training examination, the Navy announced on Wednesday, as experts said the service has done well in its sailor training program while receiving more and more warships.

The PLA Northern Theater Command Navy recently organized a three-day-long, all-subject training examination at sea featuring two recently commissioned warships simultaneously, and the two proved to be combat-ready, according to a statement the PLA North China Sea Fleet released on its Sina Weibo account on Wednesday.

The two warships are Type 052D guided missile destroyer _Guiyang_ and Type 054A guided missile frigate _Zaozhuang_, which both joined military service in February 2019, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Tuesday.

During the training examination, which aimed to test the warships' capability to deal with multiple types of threats at the same time and emergency situations, the two ships formed a flotilla with other vessels and sailed into a designated area in the Yellow Sea, CCTV said.

Other surface vessels, submarines, fighter jets, early warning aircraft, helicopters, observation stations and jamming units also participated either as support units or mock enemies. Dozens of combat scenarios were simulated, including aerial targets interception and anti-submarine, CCTV reported.

_Guiyang_ and _Zaozhuang_ achieved combat readiness in only a year, and other Chinese warships took even less time, meaning the Chinese Navy is training new sailors at an astonishing speed, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Wednesday.

China has been building more warships to develop its navy, but these new ships must be operated by capable sailors, the expert said, noting that the Navy's training program has kept pace with the construction of warships, and the Navy's overall development is progressing smoothly.

"The situation of having more new ships but without enough capable operators will not occur to China," the expert said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大包00 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

*Upgraded Type 053H3 frigate joins real combat scenario exercise*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/5 21:54:00






An upgraded Type 053H3 frigate is equipped with a new HHQ-10 anti-aircraft missile system, as seen in a video the Chinese People's Liberation Army East China Sea Fleet released on Tuesday. Photo: Screenshot from China Central Television





With a new anti-aircraft missile system and a new type of close-in weapon system, an upgraded Type 053H3 frigate participated in a recent naval exercise, and analysts expect it to become a powerful addition to China's offshore defense force.

The Type 053H3 frigate, which underwent a midlife modernization program, was seen for the first time after the upgrade participating in a real combat scenario exercise in an official report, Weihutang, a column on military affairs affiliated with China Central Television, reported on Wednesday.

The official report Weihutang mentioned is a statement the Chinese People's Liberation Army East China Sea Fleet released on its WeChat public account on Tuesday, which included a video showing the warship during the drills.

Weihutang said that the Type 053H3 frigate had replaced its old HHQ-7 short-range surface-to-air missile with the more advanced HHQ-10 anti-aircraft missile system, identifiable through the video.

It is also equipped with a new type of close-in weapon system, believed to be developed from the Russian AK-630 naval close-in weapon system based on a six-barreled 30 mm rotary cannon, Weihutang said.

After the midlife modernization program, the Type 053H3 has become significantly more powerful, Weihutang said, noting that the fact it is still equipped with short-range weapons means the ship is more likely to conduct offshore defense missions, partnering the more advanced but smaller Type 056 corvette.

Having entered naval service about 20 years ago, the original Type 053H3 frigates are becoming obsolete at a time when China has developed the newer Type 054 frigate and Type 056 corvette, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Thursday, noting that a midlife modernization was a move to make the best out of the ships' remaining potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @金陵上空的鹰 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大包00 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @一蓑烟雨任平生sjs from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @酸梅梅梅干 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @云墨斋SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @hqy1228 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

April 10, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉防务-蓝海踏浪 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ILC

What is the first warship? #5255


----------



## LKJ86

ILC said:


> What is the first warship? #5255


Type 904B

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ILC

How many 053h3 remain in Chinese navy?


----------



## Daniel808

ILC said:


> How many 053h3 remain in Chinese navy?



If I am not wrong, there is 7 Ships of this class Active in Chinese Navy Service.


With Total Active around the world : 14 Ships
7 ships in Chinese Navy
4 ships in Pakistani Navy
3 ships in Bangladeshi Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arthur

Daniel808 said:


> If I am not wrong, there is 7 Ships of this class Active in Chinese Navy Service.
> 
> 
> With Total Active around the world : 14 Ships
> 7 ships in Chinese Navy
> 4 ships in Pakistani Navy
> 3 ships in Bangladeshi Navy


Bangladesh has 5 Type 53 ships with 2 more on order. All of these are ex PLAN refurbished Ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*Strive For Ocean-Oriented Strength
To the 71st anniversary of the establishment of the PLA Navy*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252952025815384064

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS北风 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ILC

The date is the first flight? 
J-15S I think went nowhere.


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 626428
> View attachment 626429
> 
> Via @DS北风 from Weibo



This is not an official list, though. It's only a poster made by a military blogger; a few are his own predictions.


----------



## LKJ86

Via 人民画报

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via @看舰江南 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

April 28, 2020











































Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kungfugymnast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 628793
> View attachment 628794
> View attachment 628795
> 
> Via @北海舰队 from Weixin



The recent news on PLAN scrambled fighters and ships to intercept US intrusion in South China Sea, any comment or info on the fighters and ships involved? J-11BH, J-15 and Type 052C/D?


----------



## LKJ86

kungfugymnast said:


> The recent news on PLAN scrambled fighters and ships to intercept US intrusion in South China Sea, any comment or info on the fighters and ships involved? J-11BH, J-15 and Type 052C/D?


It can't be called "news".
PLAN has been doing that job for a long time...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*PLA expels trespassing US warship from Xisha Islands, urges it to fight COVID-19 at home (28 April) *
…
The PLA Southern Theater Command organized naval and aerial forces to follow the US guided missile destroyer USS Barry when it trespassed into China's territorial waters off the Xisha Islands on Tuesday, said Senior Colonel Li Huamin, a spokesperson of the PLA Southern Theater Command, on Tuesday (28 April).

They followed and monitored its course, identified the ship, warned and expelled it, Li said.

_*This is the FIRST TIME the PLA Southern Theater Command has actively announced an illegal trespass of a US warship into waters off the Xisha Islands, and also the first time that an announcement was made on the same day since similar arrangements began in November 2018, sources said.*_

_… the US was eager to show that it still had the military capability even amid multiple COVID-19 outbreaks inside its military, but this has further exposed the US' own fear that it is losing presence in the region._

(…)
https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1187053.shtml

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*US pushes S.China Sea hegemony amid pandemic (4/30)*

*“It seems that the EXISTING US-China Memorandum of Understanding On the Rules of Behavior for the Safety of Air and Maritime Encounters NO LONGER meets the two countries' needs in preventing and controlling conflicts in the region. China and the US still need to establish a high-level consensus.”*

(…)
https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1187204.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

xuxu1457 said:


> View attachment 629029


COOL LIST 

I guess this list is based on the ship's completion stage of “touching water”… true for 2020? Because for instance the 8th Type 055 has not been launched, and has no idea when it is. Just curious.


----------



## xuxu1457

samsara said:


> COOL LIST
> 
> I guess this list is based on the ship's completion stage of “touching water”… true for 2020? Because for instance the 8th Type 055 has not been launched, and has no idea when it is. Just curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

By 邓家金 and 杨捷

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

China on Monday announced a two-and-half months long military exercises starting Thursday in waters off Tangshan, N China's Hebei Province and gateway to capital Beijing, and unauthorized entries of ships and personnel is prohibited: China's Maritime Safety Administration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259893365182590976
Two and half months

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Type 052D and Type 055




Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via navy.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

May 21, 2020




























Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

By 小米

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Chinese patrol craft

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

A nice terse clip on PLA Navy, see the appearance of Type 726 LCAC #3239 unloading from the Type 071 LPD Yimeng Shan #988; Type 052D DDG Taiyuan #131. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269203366103539713

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国军网 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Question for the audience.
What naval flotilla/squadron resides in Huludao?


----------



## Brainsucker

Daniel808 said:


> China on Monday announced a two-and-half months long military exercises starting Thursday in waters off Tangshan, N China's Hebei Province and gateway to capital Beijing, and unauthorized entries of ships and personnel is prohibited: China's Maritime Safety Administration
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259893365182590976
> Two and half months



So hows the two and half months training? it make me curious.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Commissioned Its Ninth Type 056 Corvette So Far In 2020*
On June 17, 2020, a commissioning ceremony was held for the new corvette Type 056A "Jingdezhen" at the PLAN Naval Base in Xiamen (Fujiang Province).
Martin Manaranche  19 Jun 2020

In total, nine Type 056 corvettes have joined the People Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) since the beginning of 2020. The “Jingdezhen” (617) was admitted to active service in the PLAN East Sea Fleet and assigned to the 16th fleet based in Xiamen.


The PLAN reportedly has plans to build up to 70 Type 056 and 56A corvettes, but has apparently reduced its target to focus more on larger vessels. The construction of Project 056 corvette began in 2012, and is one of the largest fleet in the PLAN. Last year, China launched its 60th Type 056 corvette.


Construction of this type of corvettes is simultaneously underway at four shipyards: Hudong-Zhonghua in Shanghai, Huangpu Shipyard in Guangzhou, Liaonan Shipyard in Dalian, Wuchang Shipyard in Wuhan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273659567369383937
The last corvette commissionned is a variant of called Type 056A specialized in anti-submarine warfare and easily distinguishable thanks to its large opening at the stern for a towed sonar.


The vessel, measuring 88.9 meters in length and 11.14 meters in draft, displaces 1,370 tons full load. Its CODAD propulsion system allows the ship to sail in excess of 25 knots, with an economic endurance of 2,000 nautical miles and a crew of 67 sailors.


On the combat systems side, the ship is fitted with an anti-submarine warfare (ASW) combat and communication suite, ASROC missiles, anti-submarine grenades, light torpedoes and a towed sonar, as well as a H/PJ-26 76mm main gun, two H PJ-17 30mm CIWS and one eight-tube HQ-10 missile launcher.





This class of corvette, designed for the protection of China’s littorals and exclusive economic zones despite its relatively small size, is the first to be fitted with the modified version of the ZKJ-5 combat and command system. This CMS can be integrated with other command systems of the PLAN, turning the Type 056A into one of the information and combat unit nodes in the “System”. They are replacing several types of patrol ships like the Type 053H “Jiangsu I”.


The procurement cost of a Type 056A corvette is more than 700 million yuan (about $102 million USD) at today’s exchange rate, slightly more expensive than the baseline version of the corvette, the Type 056.

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...d-its-ninth-type-056-corvette-so-far-in-2020/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Now that's true power 9th world class corvette. And its just june 2020. 9 more possible this year?

我操九个 啊！ 还有六个月 2020 年 厉害 中国 真厉害

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Foxtrot Delta said:


> 我操九个 啊！ 还有六个月 2020 年 厉害 中国 真厉害


Sounds like a typical Chinese social media user..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Congrats from Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Now that's true power 9th world class corvette. And its just june 2020. 9 more possible this year?
> 
> 我操九个 啊！ 还有六个月 2020 年 厉害 中国 真厉害



How long did it take you to learn Chinese?

Honest question.


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Akasa said:


> How long did it take you to learn Chinese?
> 
> Honest question.


I studied chinese for 1 year before medical studies but i i couldn't speak it just was able to read a bit. 

When i made chinese friends in 4th year and started roaming around in chinese cities talking then it hardly took me 6 months since i had basics learnt but when u have friends who only speak chinese and basic English. You learn fast . It was a necessity. 

I'D say 6 months if u have friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## samsara

*Marine boss warns of China’s imposing shipyard power*

*By Dave Makichuk — Asia Times (2020-06-20)*







_'In an extended conflict, the United States will be on the losing end of a production race,' says General David Berger_

*General David Berger, commandant of the US Marine Corps*, already under fire from critics for his *plans to revamp the service radically,* has let loose another attack on the status quo.

In a draft operating concept obtained by Breaking Defense, Berger, never one to hold back, *dismisses current USMC and US Navy plans for amphibious ships as “obsolete.”*

Says the commandant, not only does China have the ability to replace damaged ships faster than the US, it can now control islands, coastlines and vast swaths of the sea with aircraft carriers, and boasts a swelling blue ocean fleet and long-distance precision munitions.

The warnings are the latest in a campaign waged by Berger to *overhaul how the Marine Corps trains and equips* to meet the growing challenges of China and other advanced nations, according to a report by Paul McLeary of Breaking Defense.

This follows Berger’s previous outlined plans: *to rethink the role that amphibious ships play in future*; divest of M1 Abrams tanks; cut artillery units; slash helicopter squadrons; and reassess the role F-35s might play in future operations.

*In the sharply worded 22-page document*, the reform-minded Berger rejects war plans anticipating a Cold War-style confrontation in which *huge ships can creep close to shore* free from the threat of precision-guided munitions, Breaking Defense reported.

He calls the current configuration of amphibious ships “the most obvious manifestation of this obsolete paradigm.”

In an unsigned draft of the *unreleased report*, “_Naval Campaigning: The 2020 Marine Corps Capstone Operating Concept,_” Berger underlines the need for new thinking about how the USMC and US Navy will fight China’s advanced military.

The *old* way of thinking “is also exemplified by our current amphibious warships and maritime prepositioning ships, which are large and built for deployment efficiency rather than warfighting effectiveness,” he writes. “These superb, multipurpose ships are extremely expensive – meaning we’ve never had the desired number.”

Berger also raises significant concerns about the United States’ *ability to replace any combat losses*, even in a short, sharp conflict, Breaking Defense reported.

“Replacing ships lost in combat will be problematic, *inasmuch as our industrial base has shrunk*, while peer adversaries have expanded their shipbuilding capacity. In an extended conflict, the United States will be on the losing end of a production race – reversing the advantage we had in World War II when we last fought a peer competitor.”

The *stark admission* comes as the US Navy’s shipyards struggle under the disruptions caused by Covid-19, leading the service to order an emergency call up of 1,600 reservists to fill labor shortages to do repair work, Breaking Defense reported.

According to Berger, the era of building slow amphibious ships to carry marines across the globe is over.

The Corps wants to build a more dynamic “inside force” of *smaller ships *that can operate within range of Chinese and Russian weapons and pack a potent offensive punch while *offering more and smaller targets* than the current amphibious fleet.

But these small ships won’t replace their bigger cousins – they’ll come in addition to them, creating new issues for both navy budgets and the limited number of shipbuilders who can produce hulls for the sea service, Breaking Defense reported.

In recent weeks, the US Navy met with shipbuilders to talk about plans for a *new class of logistics ship* that can operate under fire and resupply marines deep within the range of enemy precision weapons. The _Next Generation Medium Logistics Ship_ would resupply both ships at sea, as well as small, ad hoc bases ashore. 

The Corps and navy are also looking to buy as many as *30 Light Amphibious Warships* in coming years, which would be *much smaller *than the current amphibious ships, Breaking Defense reported. 

The navy’s plans are in such a fluid state that *Vice-Admiral Stuart Munsch*, head of the service’s *Warfighting Development office*, cited Chinese attention as a reason to *decline to give a progress report* in a call with reporters earlier this month.

“I’m *not* going to *divulge our intentions*,” he said. “I’m very conscious that, if I say anything public, I’m an authoritative source and the Chinese will key on what I say, and likewise any kind of public-facing document that we put out as well.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamie Brooks

Foxtrot Delta said:


> I studied chinese for 1 year before medical studies but i i couldn't speak it just was able to read a bit.
> 
> When i made chinese friends in 4th year and started roaming around in chinese cities talking then it hardly took me 6 months since i had basics learnt but when u have friends who only speak chinese and basic English. You learn fast . It was a necessity.
> 
> I'D say 6 months if u have friends.


WoW im going exactly in your shoes... am in my first year and even though have been learning chinese for more than 6 months i am still not that good. Maybe talking will help alot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

For all those who don't know already, big shrimp Slayerhuahua has passed away. I remember he produced a lot of very accurate information on PLAN naval developments. May he rest in peace.

https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2630241-1-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Type 052C, Type 052D, and Type 055




By 包秀远

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

KJ-600 news

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278320502851985409

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Spotted possibly what looks like amphibious landing ships similar to type 072 large LST under construction. Note the long well-deck type space at the belly of the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

An undated GE satellite image of Jiangnan Shipyard (marked by 726 presence) circulated over a week ago. See the watermark for the image source.






Look at the impressive arrays of 055 and 052DL 

It's said the number of capital warships seen here is about 1.5 times the strength of the Royal Navy's surface fleet nowadays, while the 052D itself is deemed as more capable than the RN Type 45.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Jiangnan Shipyard (posted 2020.07.02) *

#中国海军 #055型驱逐舰 #052D型驱逐舰

与此同时江南造船厂建造和舾装中的052D/DG和055型驱逐舰。

序列：

052D/DG
15号舰 （图1，122唐山） 即将入役
16（图1，132苏州）、17号舰海试中
18、21、22、24号舰 舾装中

055
5（图1，103鞍山）、7号舰 舾装中


_At the same time, the Type 052D / DG (or DL) and Type 055 destroyers are being built and outfitted at *Jiangnan Shipyard*._






_Figure 1 — Jiangnan Shipyard (posted on 2020.07.02)_





_Figure 2 — Jiangnan Shipyard (posted on 2020.07.02)_

*Type 052D / DG (or DL)*
Ship 15 (Fig. 1; 122 Tangshan) is about to enter service
Ship 16 (Fig. 1; 132 Suzhou) and Ship 17 are under sea trial
Ships 18、21、22 and 24 are being outfitted

*Type 055*
Ship 5 (Fig. 1; 103 Anshan) and Ship 7 are being outfitted


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278590703598276608
*Dalian Shipyard (posted on 2020.06.29)*

#中国海军 #055型驱逐舰 #052D型驱逐舰 #山东舰

云雾缭绕的大连造船厂内的山东号航空母舰以及建造和舾装中的052D/DG和055型驱逐舰。

序列：
002
17山东 在港

052D/DG
13号舰 121齐齐哈尔 即将入役
19、20、23号舰 舾装中
25号舰 船坞分段总装

055
3号舰 海试中
4、6号舰 舾装中
8号舰 船坞分段总装

_The Shandong aircraft carrier, the Type 052D / DG (or DL) and Type 055 destroyers under construction and outfitting at *Dalian Shipyard*._











Aircraft carrier 002 CV-17 Shandong at port

*Type 052D / DG (or DL)*
Ship 13; 121 Qiqihar will be put into service
Ships 19、20、and 23 are being outfitted
Ship 25 is being assembled in section at (dry) dock

*Type 055*
Ship 3 is under sea trial
Ships 4 and 6 are being outfitted
Ship 8 is being assembled in section at (dry) dock


*SOME FUN FACTS:*

• There are *ONLY 13 countries* in the world having destroyer-class warship.

• Even LESS countries have the guided-missile destroyer with regional air-defence capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

直击演训场
渤海海域海军某试训区跟踪测控武器试验

Direct attack on the training ground
A weapon test of tracking and control in a *naval training area in Bohai Sea*

_See the interesting short clip!_

2020.07.04

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279311472858824704

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279348624812470273

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese Navy Conducts Training in Gulf of Aden*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Last of type 905 replenishment tanker in PLAN service has been retired. 4 ships of the class were built. 3 were in PLAN service, and 1 was built for Pakistan navy.

Pakistan navy's PNS Nasr is now the only type 905 oiler still in service.


From East Pendulum:-
The last of the Chinese Navy's three Type 905 tankers, 882 Poyanghu (鄱阳), is retiring today in Ningbo after more than 40 years of service.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280137324068651009

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

PLA Navy Type 905 AOR Poyanghu 882 - Decommissioning

为国家服役44载，老兵同志您辛苦了，祝贺您光荣退伍
Working hard serving for the country for 44 years. Congratulations on your glorious retirement!

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280660478440599553

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大包00 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

On 2020 July 7th, PLAN retired 2 type 072 LST,

927 云台山 Yun Tai Shan (commissioned 1979)
929 紫金山 Zi Jin Shan (commissioned 1982)

Type 072 LST class has standard displacement of 3,100 tons and a full load of 4,170 tons. 3 ships of the class were built before production switched to type 072II, 072III, 072A and 072B.

The other ship of the class is 928 五峰山 Wu Feng Shan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weixin


----------



## Figaro

An excellent write-up by @Blitzo about the PLAN destroyer fleet's future

*The Chinese Navy’s Destroyer Fleet Will Double by 2025. Then What?*
China is about to finish the current phase of destroyer construction. What comes next?

By Rick Joe
July 12, 2020

It seems that every year, English-language focus on the Chinese People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) increases in depth and scope. This has been reflected in some increasingly detailed and far-ranging predictions for the PLAN’s growth, most often in terms of the number of ships it may field in whatever particular year in the near future. This author is not immune, and has written similar pieces in the past.

As of mid-2020, a number of PLAN surface combatant programs are either drawing to a close or about to shift gear. As various other major navies around the world begin to implement their own surface combatant programs and evaluations of their own future force structure, it is useful to reflect on where the PLAN’s own force balance will be in immediate future once the current phase of construction enters service – and what comes after.

*From 20 modern destroyers to 39 (or 40)*

As of mid-2020, the PLAN currently fields 20 modern aegis-type* destroyers in its order of battle, supported by another 11 older, non-aegis-type destroyers. These 20 modern aegis-type destroyers are made up of six Type 052Cs, 13 Type 052Ds, and one lead Type 055.

[*_Note – the use of the term “aegis-type” is made in reference to the general configuration of various worldwide surface combatants that boast a fixed face or fast refresh rate phased array radar system, with vertical launch systems with at least a medium- to long-range anti-air warfare capability, and a contemporary combat management system. The term does not refer to the capitalized “Aegis warship,” which should more accurately be used to denote warships equipped with Lockheed Martin’s Aegis combat system, such as the _Arleigh Burke _class,_ Ticonderoga_ class,_ Kongo_ class or_ Sejong_ class, et al._]

Of these 20 aegis-type destroyers, 18 were commissioned within the last seven years. In terms of additional aegis-type destroyers on the horizon, there are currently 11 052D destroyers in various stages of fitting out or sea trials and one 052D at Dalian shipyard expected to be launched later this year – there are also six 055 destroyers in various stages of fitting out or sea trials and one 055 at Dalian expected to be launched simultaneously with the aforementioned 052D as well. At this stage, there are currently no modules for any additional 052Ds and 055s identifiable at the two destroyer building shipyards – Jiangnan and Dalian – and the Chinese language PLA watching community suggests that there will be no immediate additional hulls after the current phase of destroyer construction.

In other words, at the end of 2020, it is likely that the current “phase” of PLAN destroyer construction will end. This construction phase will have produced a grand total of eight 055 destroyers, 25 052D destroyers, and six 052C destroyers (including the two original 052Cs built in the mid 2000s). Of course, this isn’t to say that destroyer production may not resume a few years down the line, perhaps even with an initial restart of 055 or even 052D production that further leads onto a new successor class of destroyer (such as 055A or perhaps 052E) – but more on this later. There have been some rumors that a 26th 052D will also be produced; however, this doesn’t appear to have eventuated.

Returning to current destroyer construction – assuming the 25th 052D and eighth 055 are launched in the second half of this year, and assuming a generous three to four year period for fitting out and sea trials prior to commissioning, with a further one year period for crew work up and optimization – it is likely that the last of the destroyers as part of the current construction phase will be commissioned and combat capable within four to five years.

That is to say, at present the PLAN fields 20 aegis-type destroyers in service; however in four to five years it is likely that the PLAN will field 39 aegis-type destroyers in service (or 40, depending on whether a 26th 052D is built or not).

These additional warships amounts to a near doubling of the number of aegis-type hulls in service. However, the actual combat capability will be more than double the present day force given the more capable nature of 052Ds compared to 052Cs, both of which are in turn even more dwarfed by the much larger 13,000 ton 055s. 

*Of Destroyers and DESFLOTs*

Those 39 aegis-type destroyers will be accompanied by the 11 older non-aegis destroyers for a total of about 50 destroyers. It is unclear how this fleet of destroyers will be organized among the PLAN’s major surface combatant units.

Destroyers are currently organized about evenly between six destroyer flotillas (DESFLOTs) – which are each composed of four to five destroyers and four to five frigates. Thirty 054A frigates – with potentially an additional two to four 054As recently rumored to have been ordered as part of a production restart – currently make up the vast majority of the frigates organized between the six DESFLOTs, and are expected to be supplemented by the upcoming new generation 054B (or perhaps 057) frigates.

With an expected 50-strong destroyer force on the horizon (of which 39 would be modern, aegis types), it is not known if each DESFLOT will see an increase of ship strength or if new DESFLOTs will be raised to absorb the new hulls. It is plausible that some of the older destroyer hulls may be retired within four to five years; however many of these same ship classes have either recently undergone significant midlife upgrades or are due to begin midlife upgrades, nor are they particularly old in terms of service age. Therefore, it is likely that many of these older destroyer classes will continue to be in service until 2030, albeit as second line destroyers. The question fundamentally becomes one of fleet organization.

*What Comes Next?*

Of course, the completion of the eight 055s and 25 052Ds doesn’t mean the Chinese navy’s destroyer procurement is “complete.” Even before the first picture of the 055 modules at Jiangnan shipyard emerged, it was an accepted consensus that a successor “055A” class destroyer would follow the baseline 055 destroyer. The question was always how many 055s would be built before the first 055A emerged, and it was long suggested that 055A could be expected by the mid-2020s after at least one batch of 055s.

Therefore, one current tentative theory is that the current first batch of eight 055s may be followed up by a smaller batch of 055s within a few years – which could then immediately lead into a construction of improved 055As in the mid 2020s. This would not be dissimilar to how a restarted production of the last four 052Cs immediately segued into large scale production of the 25 052Ds we see today.

But as mentioned in previous articles on future PLAN procurement, the number of 055As that may be built and the composition of the future fleet are not clear. This is largely due to uncertainty over whether a successor to the 7,000 ton weight category destroyer – currently filled by the 052C/D – will emerge.

Given the ongoing COVID pandemic, one might be tempted to consider whether the end of the current phase of destroyer construction is some sort of cost-cutting measure or related to the pandemic in any way. However, such a suggestion would be hard to entertain given the long lead time nature of naval ship construction. Instead, the imminent end destroyer construction would have been a procurement decision made many years ago.

*Large Frigates or Medium Destroyers?*

Prior to the 13,000 ton 055, the 7,000 ton 052C and 052D served as the PLAN’s most capable surface combatant in terms of balancing displacement and combat potential, and featured significant advantages in terms of sensors and weapons systems compared to the smaller 4,000 ton 054A frigates. Therefore come 2025, the weight distribution of PLAN blue water capable surface combatants will be divided between the 13,000 ton category, the 7,000 ton category, and the 4,000 ton category.

However, the 055 is likely to be produced in significant numbers going forwards, and more importantly the 054B frigate is expected to feature greater displacement than the 054A as well. The 054B’s ambition will determine how much larger it is than 054A. Many contemporary frigate designs such as FREMM, the FFG(X) FREMM, or Type 26 family, are significantly larger in displacement compared to past medium frigate designs, offering a full displacement of at least 6,000 tons and some such as the Type 26 at 8,000 tons, rivaling or exceeding that of some current destroyers. The greater size of modern frigates is a reflection of seeking greater endurance, greater excess space for future proofing, more flexible propulsion arrangements, and more capable sensors and weapons systems as well.

If the 054B follows this trend, it too may also see a significant displacement jump from the 054A, potentially 1,500 to 2,000 tons. On the other hand, a more conservative 054B may displace only a few hundred more tons. If 054B does see a large displacement jump to reach 5,500-6,000 tons, then it would begin to approach the weight of a 052D destroyer, which will bring into question what role the 7,000 ton category plays in the overall fleet balance.

One option is that the 7,000 ton category may be succeeded by a larger and more future proof design of its own, potentially in the 8,000-9,000 ton weight category. Such a warship would likely have to be a new hull design as the current 052D design should be approaching the limits of what the hull can accommodate. This would result in a revised three tier fleet structure including the 13,000 ton category, a new 8,000-9,000 ton category, and a new 5,500-6,000 ton category for new generation blue water combatants.

Alternatively, there is also an argument for standardizing to a two tier fleet only including the 13,000 ton category and 5,500-6,000 ton category. In the context of manpower and military spending, a two tier fleet could potentially offer benefits resulting from standardization of ship hulls and subsystems. However, the exact cost breakdown of procuring and operating a two tier fleet versus a three tier fleet will likely be dependent on internal strategic assessments of which capabilities and which costs are deemed more acceptable to naval procurement on the national level.

*Summary*

PLAN surface combatant procurement is at an interesting juncture where the labors of the last decade’s worth of destroyer production are about to bear fruit in the near future. With 39 aegis-type destroyers in service come 2024-25, only the U.S. Navy would field a larger and more capable fleet of surface combatants in that time period.

As the current production phase comes to a close, there will inevitably be speculation as to where PLAN force development may go. There may even be speculation as to whether PLAN destroyer production will cease for a long duration of many years or even decades. However, this author still remembers in the late 2000s where some commentators believed modern PLAN destroyers would not grow significantly beyond the lone pair of 052Cs.

Key upcoming developments that can help guide predictions for the next phase of PLAN surface combatant procurement include:


The key characteristics – especially size – of the next generation frigate, dubbed 054B (but also sometimes called 057).
Ascertaining when production of 055 destroyers will restart as a guide for when the expected 055A successor will emerge.
Related to the two above factors – whether a “052E” medium destroyer successor to the 052D weight category will emerge.
https://thediplomat.com/2020/07/the-chinese-navys-destroyer-fleet-will-double-by-2025-then-what/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Figaro

From Big Shrimp Pop3




Translation provided by @hullopillow over at SDF

054A接着造两位数，054B首舰建造会同步进行。
(Double-digit units of 54A to be built, with 054B to be built simultaneously)
052系列和055继续并行建造。
(Continue production of 052 and 055 Series)
071坞登和075两攻上批量，076即将建造。
(Mass production of 071 and 075, with 076 to follow shortly)
003看来是受新冠疫情影响，但目前进度顺利。
(003 progress affected by covid outbreak, but progress is still on time)
004即将开工，“具有里程碑意义”。
(Construction of 004 to commence shortly)
图文自鼎盛婆3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @摇篮里的航海家 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Ocean Shipping Magazine*
> Today 10:31
> *[New aircraft carrier power! 704th Institute 20MW class marine steam turbine generator sets passed appraisal]*
> On December 4th, the 20MW class marine steam turbine generator set independently developed by 704th Institute and possessing complete intellectual property rights passed the scientific and technological achievements appraisal and became the domestic marine steam turbine generator set with the highest power level. Ma Weiming, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, He Lin, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, and experts from relevant domestic institutions served as members of the appraisal committee. Gao Xiaomin, director of the 704th Institute, and Zhao Yueping, assistant to the director, attended the appraisal meeting.


*New generator unit application assists China’s future warship development*
By Liu Xuanzun Source: Global Times Published: 2020/7/29 20:28:19



A commissioning ceremony for China's first Type 055 guided-missile destroyer Nanchang is held in Qingdao, East China's Shandong Province on Sunday. Photo: Xinhua

China's domestically developed 20-megawatt turbo generator unit has been put into actual use for the first time. It is widely expected to be used on China's future warships to support the advanced integrated electric propulsion (IEP) technology that would enable the use of high energy weapons, including electromagnetic railguns and lasers.

The ship-use 20-megawatt gas turbo generator unit, independently developed by the No. 704 Institute of state-owned China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC), was recently put into application, reads a statement the institute released last week.

The statement did not specify what kind of ship the new generator unit was installed on, and the generator unit's designation remains undisclosed.

In December 2018, this type of generator unit passed technical appraisal, the No.704 Institute announced in a statement at that time. It said that it is the most powerful ship-use turbo generator unit in China, and 20-megawatts of power is four times as much as China's current generator units and is on par with the most advanced generator units developed by the US and European countries.

The new turbo generator unit will lay the foundation for a future IEP system for ships, making it of significant military value, the institute said.

US' Zumwalt-class guided missile destroyer uses two 36-megawatt generator units, which allows it to reach a top speed of 30 knots at a displacement of 15,000 tons, Ordnance Industry Science Technology, a Xi'an-based magazine on the national defense industry, reported on Monday.

By this calculation, two 20-megawatt generator units of this kind would be able to power China's next generation large frigate that potentially has a displacement of 5,000 to 6,000 tons, and three to four would be enough to drive China's 10,000 ton-class Type 055 destroyer, the report said, noting that China's new generation submarine could technically also use the new generator unit.

The biggest value of the new generator is its potential application in an IEP system, which could more efficiently store and allocate power, analysts said.

Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie told the Global Times that high energy weapons including electromagnetic railguns and lasers as well as electromagnetic catapults for aircraft carriers consume large amounts of electricity in a short period of time, and an IEP system, realized by the generators, would be able to provide stable power to allow them to operate.

China is reportedly developing an electromagnetic railgun, and analysts speculate it could be installed on an upgraded version of the Type 055 destroyer in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese Fleet Conducts Live-fire Drill at Bohai Sea*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese Fleet Conducts Live-fire Drill at Bohai Sea*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

3 type 071 LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

PLAN Marine Corp exercise livestream

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

DDG 137 MLU update, the works are almost completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

*China recruits more pilots for carrier-based fighter jets*

Source Global Times. Editor Wang Xinjuan. Time 2020-08-11 01:02:00

About 16,000 people signed up for the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy's recently completed annual pilot recruitment drive, and among those who have passed the tests to become pilot cadets, nearly half will be trained to fly aircraft carrier-based fighter jets in the coming years. This is expected to satisfy China's future aircraft carrier programs.

Experts said on Monday that the ratio indicates China's ambitions in aircraft carrier development, as the country could operate three or more aircraft carriers in the near future, which need more pilots.

The PLA Navy recently wrapped up the 2020 pilot recruitment drive, during which none was infected by the novel coronavirus, thanks to nucleic acid testing and optimized procedures, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Sunday.

A large batch of talent among the 16,000 registered applicants emerged after several selections, the report said, without elaborating further on the number of applicants who were eventually enrolled in the pilot training program.

Chu Hanqiang, director of the PLA Navy Pilot Recruitment Office, was quoted as saying in the report that 49 percent of the enrolled candidates will become aircraft carrier-based fighter jet pilot cadets, and this should satisfy the development of aircraft carriers.

"In the past, most Navy Aviation Force pilot cadets were trained to fly ground-based fighter jets and bombers," Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times on Monday.

The significant increase in the ratio for aircraft carrier-based fighter jet pilot cadets indicates that China will operate not only two aircraft carriers, Li said.

Forbes reported in July that China's third aircraft carrier is being assembled in a dry dock in Shanghai's Jiangnan Shipyard. Military observers expect the new aircraft carrier to be much larger and carry more aircraft than China's previous two, the Liaoning and the Shandong.

Cadets will study for four years and potentially continue to train on advanced trainer aircraft, the website of the Navy's pilot recruitment program said.

This means this batch could join active service when the third aircraft carrier is commissioned, observers said.

Li said that in addition to aircraft carrier-based fighter jets, the PLA Navy also needs more pilots for vessel-based helicopter pilots, as China recently launched two Type 075 amphibious assault ships and each has the potential to carry about 30 helicopters.

Other warships, including Type 055 and Type 052D destroyers, also host helicopters, Li noted.

http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2020-08/11/content_9878998.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @CNR国防时空 from Weibo

















Via @国防时报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

80,711 views|Aug 22, 2020,08:00am EDT
*Surprise! The Chinese Navy Just Transformed This Cargo Ship Into An Instant Helicopter Carrier*
David Axe Contributor




'Zhen Hua 28' and a Z-8 helicopter.
VIA TWITTER

Surprise! The Chinese Navy Just Transformed This Cargo Ship Into An Instant Helicopter Carrier | Forbes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @桑吉尔多海景民宿-灵山岛店 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
4


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 664173
> View attachment 664178
> View attachment 664180
> View attachment 664181
> View attachment 664183
> View attachment 664186
> View attachment 664187
> View attachment 664188
> 
> Via @桑吉尔多海景民宿-灵山岛店 from Weibo


That must be one hell of a sight


----------



## lcloo

Finally, an official photo of transferring DDG 165 and 166 out of PLAN service. With retirement of these 2 ships, type 051 DDG's services in PLAN is over.

The next class of DDG to be retired in around 5 years time is type 052, pennant number 112 and 113.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Type 051 DDG










Via @绘图匠佟旭 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## luciferdd

KJ-600H was founded in YL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 664173
> View attachment 664178
> View attachment 664180
> View attachment 664181
> View attachment 664183
> View attachment 664186
> View attachment 664187
> View attachment 664188
> 
> Via @桑吉尔多海景民宿-灵山岛店 from Weibo


Cool accommodation! After these shots I believe this B&B accommodation will attract more customers 

桑吉尔多海景民宿-灵山岛店
Sanggirdo Seaview B&B at Lingshan Island, an island in Qingdao


https://weibo.com/u/7480588402?is_all=1#_rnd1598676058758


----------



## PeacefulWar

I feel obligated to quote the very first post of this thread 10 years ago!
What a decade/period have we witnessed!


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Luda-III Zhuhai *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qingdao destroyer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taizhou2005Sankt*





lcloo said:


> Finally, an official photo of transferring DDG 165 and 166 out of PLAN service. With retirement of these 2 ships, type 051 DDG's services in PLAN is over.
> 
> The next class of DDG to be retired in around 5 years time is type 052, pennant number 112 and 113.
> 
> View attachment 664674
> View attachment 664675

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

PeacefulWar said:


> I feel obligated to quote the very first post of this thread 10 years ago!
> What a decade/period have we witnessed!


Keep this thread for another ten years then I cannot imagine what we may witness by then... ha ha ha  hopefully I'll still be around to share pics, news, stories with all of you, guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

luciferdd said:


> KJ-600H was founded in YL
> View attachment 664745
> View attachment 664746


You missed the train... the KJ-600 thread is here.








Future Chinese carrier-borne AEW: KJ-600 or KH-600


It appears the KJ-600 has taken its first flight according to Interstellar. On SDF, he says " Waiting for the first photo..." I've already seen the prototype (in green primer) but I'm not allowed to post the images! But he only noted "waiting for" ... nothing on a maiden flight.



defence.pk


----------



## Figaro

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299573989908520961


----------



## PeacefulWar

samsara said:


> Keep this thread for another ten years then I cannot imagine what we may witness by then... ha ha ha  hopefully I'll still be around to share pics, news, stories with all of you, guys


I really appreciate you and others fantastic job here!
Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020-08-29:

_*Two of the last old Type 051 destroyers *built in the 1990s - *165 Zhenjiang* and *166 Zhuhai* - were withdrawn from service (decommissioned) on Friday (2020-08-28). They will be transformed into a floating museum. 

The hull number 165 will be taken over by a new Type 052D class destroyer._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299573989908520961

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @不研究军事的蓝海踏浪 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*From Dafeng Cao on 2020.08.29:

The last two Type 051* Destroyers *Zhanjiang 165* and* Zhuhai 166* were *decommissioned* yesterday at Zhanjiang naval port.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299608811053838336
NOTE: *Zhanjiang* is the correct spelling, Henri made the typo and I did follow suit in earlier post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*From 逆襲 @horobeyo on 2020.08.30:*

新湛江舰是052DL
新珠海舰也已命名，可能也是052DL。
图自微博不研究军事的蓝海踏浪

The *new Zhanjiang ship* is a *Type 052DL*
The *new Zhuhai ship* has also been named and *may be a Type 052DL as well*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299760698390532098

Here's the related footage:

*China Retires Last Two Type 051 Guided Missile Destroyers* - Posted by CCTV Video News Agency on 2020.08.31

China has recently retired its last two Type 051 guided-missile destroyers Zhanjiang (Hull number 165) and Zhuhai (Hull number 166) at a port in Zhanjiang City of south China's Guangdong Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

Daniel808 said:


> View attachment 666119


Three surface assets from the SSF:

Hull No 998: Type 071 LPD - Kunlunshan 昆仑山
Hull No 964: Type 903A replenishment ship - Luomahu 骆马湖
Hull No 536: Type 054A FFG - Xuchang 许昌

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.09.03:

_The Chinese Naval Aviation *Rescue and Recovery Regiment*, which according to the Chinese Navy is now capable of performing missions *at all times*._



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301211268007759872

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grandy

*American Submarines Are in the Crosshairs of China*

China will deploy a force of aerial drones to stalk American submarines in the Western Pacific.

by Lyle J. Goldstein
Nov 17, 2019

China has been steadily improving its anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities to cope with a perceived, major asymmetry in undersea warfare capabilities. Additionally, when Beijing began filling out its navy with major surface combatants, including aircraft carriers, cruisers and now large amphibious attack ships, there has been a rather visible and understandable uptick in Chinese attempts to protect these new investments from submarine attack.

Some of these developments in Chinese ASW over the last decade have included building a formidable force of light frigates that are equipped with towed sonar arrays, fielding a vertically launched “rocket torpedo” as a standard weapon in its fleet, deploying a new maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) that is optimized for ASW and developing ocean bottom sensor networks in and around its key naval bases. Some coming attractions in this area will include a new generation of Chinese ASW helicopters (both Z-18 and Z-20), as well as a system of unmanned undersea vehicles (UUVs) that will perform various missions, including especially surveillance and laying sea-mines, at least at the outset.

Now, a new threat to the dominance of the U.S. submarine force in the Western Pacific lies over the horizon. A series of recent articles published in China implies that the PLA Navy is hard at work on developing unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) that will take up the ASW mission. That could eventually pose a major problem for the undersea forces of the United States and also for the forces of its allies.

One article, published in the Chinese journal Fire Control & Command [火力与指挥控制] in mid-July, is a collaborative research project between the Naval Command College in Nanjing and the Naval Aeronautical University in Yantai. The research focuses on the potential for UAVs to support an MPA in the “cooperative use of sono-buoys for the purposes of conducting a submarine search.” The article explains that sono-buoys are one of the main tools for hunting submarines, especially over a large sea area. These authors project that “Given the wide array of possibilities to employ UAVs, it’s quite possible that they will play a large role in the future of anti-submarine warfare [随着无人机的广泛运用在未来反潜作战中很可能发挥重要角色].”

This analysis begins by discussing various advantages and disadvantages of manned MPAs for ASW, such as the U.S. Navy’s vaunted P-8 Poseidon. Not only can that aircraft carry 120 sono-buoys, but it is capable of monitoring 60 of these buoys simultaneously, according to this Chinese rendering. Such aircraft are capable of “independent” missions against submarines, as they can conduct search, track, and attack functions. However, there is a fly in the ointment, of course, and this analysis emphasizes that such lumbering aircraft themselves have minimal self-defense capability and thus “may very easily become targets of attack [很容易被作为攻击目标]” by enemy interceptors. Another problem is that the length of the missions can be exceedingly taxing for the crews, so that the overall submarine search efficiency of the aircraft may decrease.

The argument is made in this Chinese analysis that unmanned aircraft can be of considerable assistance in such circumstances. It is said that UAVs frequently fly for more than forty hours but are capable of flights that last over days or even weeks. While generally not fast moving, they are still considerably faster than surface ships that are also employed for the ASW mission. It is projected, moreover, that they may sometimes be able to fly over air defenses. But the biggest selling point for UAVs in this role is that they are so much cheaper than both submarine-hunting large MPAs, and quite obviously also their quarry, the submarines. In other words, such economical approaches to the undersea rivalry in the Western Pacific could put Beijing on the right end of a “cost-imposition” strategy. This Chinese analysis, moreover, implies that unmanned aircraft need not accomplish all aspects of the ASW mission. They could play the reasonably simple role of information relay platforms. They could also help to reduce the complexity of the daunting tasks that currently confront MPA crews. Of course, they could also take greater risks by entering “situations of contested airspace [敌空中威胁情况].” Lower costs, naturally enough, also mean that many airframes, coordinating together, could be deployed for any given search operation. Mathematical modeling of ASW operations in this piece yields the conclusion that UAVs do significantly increase the efficiency of submarine hunting.

A second article, from a late 2018 edition of Chinese Journal of Ship Research [中国舰船研究], endeavors to explore the “search/attack submarine integration [搜攻潜一体化]” functions of a fixed-wing UAV for ASW by studying the issue of optimizing payloads. This author, from the Jiangsu Automation Research Institute, asserts that “all navies are reforming ASW models.” He contends that there is an “urgent need for greater range, larger search areas, longer search periods, as well as cheaper methods of sensing, detection, tracking, and prosecuting submarines.” The paper discusses some foreign designs, including the U.S military’s MQ-9 UAV.

Owing mostly to the cost issue, this analysis also holds that UAVs for ASW have “obvious advantages” over manned aircraft. Interestingly, this Chinese study asserts that “weaponization is the basic trend for fixed-wing unmanned ASW aircraft [武器化是固定翼反潜无人机的基本特点].” But the most remarkable part of this particular discussion is the recognition that these UAVs might well operate from Chinese aircraft carriers. That is a rather bold call given that China has yet to demonstrate success in operating UAVs from aircraft carriers, but it does neatly illustrate Beijing’s priority on protecting its new capital ships, as noted in this paper’s introduction. Reviewing sample flight profiles, this analysis sees an ASW UAV that is capable of a patrol radius of six hundred kilometers for its land-based variant and perhaps three hundred kilometers for its carrier-based variant.

The above articles offer a glimpse of yet more coming attractions from the Chinese Navy. Indeed, the naval air arm of the PLA Navy is now starting to make rapid progress in line with its subsurface and surface forces. This news is quite disturbing as it fits a developing pattern of Beijing employing its new prowess in artificial intelligence to solve difficult battlefield dilemmas. What’s still more troubling is that if Chinese missiles and aircraft succeed in destroying U.S. and allied airbases in the Western Pacific during the initial phase of any military contingency, whether over Taiwan or the South China Sea, that might well leave myriad Chinese drone aircraft the freedom to roam and aggressively stalk previously nearly invulnerable American submarines.

_Source: National Interest “American Submarines Are in the Crosshairs of China”_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

By 孙宏韬

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese navy conducts underwater anti-mine warfare drill*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Video:https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4555002396737548?from=old_pc_videoshow


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

.
*GJ-11 stealth attack drone *

*Stealth is not inferior to the F-20, the domestic **aircraft carrier ushered in a new generation of carrier-based aircraft**, the combat power of the Liaoning ship will double*

2020-10-07 09:53:28  










Recently, China’s first stealth carrier-based aircraft is about to appear. This carrier-based aircraft is an attack 11 UAV. Its stealth performance is not inferior to that of the J-20 fighter, and its key performance is almost equal to that of the J-20. 
It has strong ground-to-sea attack capabilities. After the domestic aircraft carrier ushered in a new generation of carrier-based aircraft, it can double the combat effectiveness of the Liaoning ship. At the same time, this drone is small in size, and the Liaoning ship can carry dozens of aircraft. , So that this fighter becomes the main model of the aircraft carrier.





UAV has undoubtedly become a very important weapon and equipment of the air force of various countries, and plays a key role in the implementation of reconnaissance and strike missions. China is also a major UAV country, and the UAVs developed have been exported to Many countries, and the Attack 11 UAV is an advanced attack UAV developed by China.







This UAV adopts a flying wing layout, allowing it to follow the American B2 stealth strategy The bombers are very similar. In order to maximize the stealth effect, the Attack 11 UAV has also designed an internal magazine, which can accommodate a variety of missiles and has very strong firepower.





With the aid of the Attack 11 UAV, it can attack the enemy's high-risk targets. Because of the lack of penetration capability, traditional fighters are often intercepted or shot down before they get close to the target. , But the Attack 11 UAV can go deep behind enemy lines with its good radar stealth and infrared stealth capabilities.





and project precision-guided weapons to attack, effectively destroy the enemy’s key facilities, and gain more advantages for oneself, even if the attacking 11 drones are exposed during the combat, because no pilot is needed Do not worry about the safety of the pilot while driving.




It is worth mentioning that the Attack 11 UAV can also assist the F-20 fighter and become the partner of the F-20. At present, the United States has proposed a loyal wingman combat plan, which is composed of a large number of drones. Combat formations launch offensives, while manned fighters are commanding them from behind. The J-20 has powerful information processing capabilities.





With the support of the data link, it can completely command and attack 11 UAVs for operations, becoming the command center and brain of the formation. Although its aerodynamics partially limits the air combat capability, it is beyond the visual range. In air combat, Attack 11 can take the lead in firing and become an extension platform for the F-20 firepower.










At present, the main carrier-based aircraft of the Chinese aircraft carrier is the J-15, but this carrier-based aircraft still lacks ground attack capabilities, but with the attack 11 drones, it will be able to greatly improve At the level of aircraft carrier strikes at sea, the U.S. military has put the MQ25 unmanned tanker on the aircraft carrier.




tried to use this method to increase the combat radius of carrier-based aircraft, but Attack 11 itself has a very long combat radius, and it can launch long-range without air refueling. The attack, it seems that this time, even the US military was left behind by China.





The most important thing is that the cost of the Attack 11 UAV is also very low. The money to buy a fifth-generation aircraft can be equipped with multiple Attack 11 fighters at the same time, so let China form an attack drone group It is entirely possible that with the blessing of this drone, the Navy can also develop a brand new anti-aircraft carrier method. Dozens or more drones can launch a wolf pack attack on enemy aircraft carrier formations. The combat effect is far superior to traditional guided missile speedboats, and it makes the aircraft carrier formation more difficult to defend. No wonder this drone can double the combat power of aircraft carriers.

Note :
F-20 = J 20
Attack 11 UAV = GJ 11 UAV
*Hongdu GJ-11 Wikipedia*
*GJ-11 stealth attack drone*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*TO HONOUR NEARLY 30 YEARS IN SERVICE OF THE VERY FIRST-GEN CHINA'S DDG*

*Camera captures destroyers Zhanjiang and Zhuhai’s last voyage*

Editor: Huang Panyue | China Military (2020-10-04)

*The guided-missile destroyers Zhanjiang (Hull 165) and Zhuhai (Hull 166)* attached to a destroyer flotilla with the navy under the *PLA Southern Theater Command* berth at a naval port in late July of 2020, prior to a maritime training exercise that will be the last voyage in their service period. *On August 28, this naval flotilla held a decommissioning ceremony for the two destroyers, which had served in the PLA Navy for **nearly 30 years**.* The ceremony marked the retirement of ALL the *Type-051 destroyers, as the FIRST**-generation** guided-missile destroyers independently developed and built by China*, from active service. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Li Wei)






*The guided-missile destroyer Zhanjiang (Hull 165) attached to a destroyer flotilla with the navy under the PLA Southern Theater Command* sets sail from a naval port for a maritime training exercise in late July, taking the last voyage in its service period. On August 28, this naval flotilla held a decommissioning ceremony for the two destroyers, which had served in the PLA Navy for nearly 30 years. The ceremony marked the retirement of all the Type-051 destroyers, as the first-generation guided-missile destroyers independently developed and built by China, from active service. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Li Wei)














*The guided-missile destroyer Zhuhai (Hull 166) attached to a destroyer flotilla with the navy under the PLA Southern Theater Command* sets sail from a naval port for a maritime training exercise in late July, taking the last voyage in its service period. On August 28, this naval flotilla held a decommissioning ceremony for the two destroyers, which had served in the PLA Navy for nearly 30 years. The ceremony marked the retirement of all the Type-051 destroyers, as the first-generation guided-missile destroyers independently developed and built by China, from active service. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Li Wei)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

Probably someone has already expected, according to famous military insider, pop3 or whatever name, PLAN will build huge amount of warships in the coming decade, much more than now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Team Blue

They've been building a huge amount of warships already. Like, they've openly stated it's their goal to have a powerful navy.


----------



## Arsalan

* Two new guided missile destroyers enter Chinese naval service*
By Liu Xuanzun






The guided-missile destroyer _Hohhot_ (Hull 161) attached to a destroyer flotilla with the navy under the PLA Southern Theater Command steams in waters of the South China Sea during a realistic maritime training exercise in early August, 2020. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Li Wei) 

Two new and advanced guided missile destroyers have recently entered service with the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy, official reports show. This takes the tally of new destroyers that have been commissioned into the PLA Navy this year known to the general public up to four, which analysts said shows a strong momentum of growth for the PLA Navy amid external instability and pressure.

A destroyer unit recently conducted live-fire exercises for main gun shooting and damage control in an undisclosed sea region in celebration of the 71st anniversary of the founding of the People's Republic of China on October 1, according to a video attached to a post on the Sina Weibo account of the PLA North China Sea Fleet last week.

The video footage shows for the first time a warship with the hull number 121, which is a Type 052D guided missile destroyer. Military observers have speculated that it is named the _Qiqihar_, after a city in Northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. 





Chinese Navy destroyer (Hull 121) conducts exercises featuring main gun shooting and damage control in October 2020. Photo: Screenshot from Weibo post by PLA North China Sea Fleet 

Another new destroyer, the _Tangshan_, with the hull number 122, made its debut to the general public in another report by js7tv.cn, a video news website affiliated with the PLA, in late September.

According to the report footage, the _Tangshan_ is a Type 052DL guided missile destroyer, which is reportedly the latest variant of the Type 052D characterized by an extended helicopter flight deck and a larger anti-stealth radar. It was conducting damage control training, the report said. 





Chinese Navy destroyer _Tangshan_ (Hull 122) conducts damage control exercises in September 2020. Photo: Screenshot from js7tv.cn 

The fact that they are painted with hull numbers, have engaged in training exercises and have been featured in official military media reports all indicate that these two new destroyers have likely already entered service with the PLA Navy, analysts said.

Including these two destroyers, the PLA Navy has now commissioned at least four destroyers in 2020. In January, it commissioned the Nanchang, the country's first 10,000 ton-class Type 055 destroyer, and the Zibo, the first Type 052DL variant, according to media reports.

With instability all around the world and increasing military pressure from countries like the US, China needs to develop its naval forces to safeguard its sovereignty, territorial integrity and national interests, a Beijing-based expert on military affairs told the Global Times on condition of anonymity on Monday.

The commissioning of four destroyers this year showed a strong momentum of growth for the PLA Navy, and more warships, including destroyers and amphibious assault ships, are expected to join military service soon, the expert said.

China currently operates about 20 modern, aegis-type destroyers, and in four to five years the number will increase to 40, including six Type 052Cs, 25 to 26 Type 052Ds and eight Type 055s, The Diplomat magazine reported in July.

China has also launched two Type 075 amphibious assault ships, the first in September 2019 and the second in April this year. 

LINK

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
1


----------



## IblinI

According to a well known old navy man POP3, the new wave of navy build up during the next five years will be huge.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## samsara

52051 said:


> *Probably someone has already expected, according to famous military insider, pop3 or whatever name, PLAN will build huge amount of warships in the coming decade, much more than now.*





IblinI said:


> *According to a well known old navy man POP3, the new wave of navy build up during the next five years will be huge.*



I am looking forward with my utmost enthusiasm... will be very happy to witness that mighty splash in my lifetime

My deepest heartfelt wishes for another great leap, another giant wave that is even bigger than the ones of the last 20 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese Naval Ships Conduct Replenishment-at-sea in Gulf of Aden*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Team Blue

I keep seeing people mention pop3. Who is that?


----------



## lcloo

Team Blue said:


> I keep seeing people mention pop3. Who is that?


He is a highly respected ex-colonel from PLAN with frequent military article postings in Chinese forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> I am looking forward with my utmost enthusiasm... will be very happy to witness that mighty splash in my lifetime
> 
> My deepest heartfelt wishes for another great leap, another giant wave that is even bigger than the ones of the last 20 years!


*China to modernize military, arsenal in next 5 years*

By Liu Xuanzun and Leng Shumei | Global Times (2020-11-02)






_China's J-20 stealth fighter jet displays its new coating of stealth material and flies over the exhibition hall at Airshow China 2018 on Tuesday. Photo: Cui Meng/GT_

*China will develop and produce modern, advanced weapons and equipment **in the upcoming five years**, as the world could witness the debut of China's first long-range, stealth-capable strategic bomber, the country's third and electromagnetic catapults-equipped aircraft carrier, among other new weapons that aim to safeguard the country's sovereignty, territorial integrity and development interests*, Chinese military experts and analysts predicted on Monday, after China's recently released *14th Five-Year Plan (2021-2025)* and the *Communiqué of the fifth plenary session of the 19th Central Committee* of the Communist Party of China (CPC) set the tone for the development of the country's national defense and armed forces.

The roadmap is in line with China's overall national strength and the *urgent needs of national defense* brought by the likes of *hegemonies*, *power politics* and *regional instabilities* in other parts of the world when China is *having more development interests overseas*, analysts said.

The plenary session made "making significant strides in the MODERNIZATION of national defense and armed forces in the NEXT FIVE YEARS" one of the main goals for the development of the economy and society in the 14th Five-Year Plan, *and stressed that the development of the economy SHOULD GO SIDE BY SIDE with the strengthening of the military.*

Among others, it is arranged in the *14th Five-Year Plan* that the _military should be enhanced by technologies, the integrated development of mechanization, informatization and intelligentization should be accelerated, key and innovative fields should develop in a coordinated way, and the layout for national defense and technology industry should be optimized._
_[*Intelligentization* 〔 智能化 〕 is the uniquely Chinese concept of applying AI’s machine speed and processing power to military planning, operational command, and decision support.]_

By the 100th anniversary of the founding of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) *in 2027*, the centennial goal of military development should be achieved; *by 2035*, the country should achieve the modernization of the national defense and armed forces, it was announced at the plenary session.





_The Shandong aircraft carrier is moored at a naval port in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province. (Xinhua/Li Gang)_

*ADDITIONS TO ARSENAL

Looking back at the PAST FIVE YEARS, the Chinese military's arsenal saw many breakthroughs across all services, with many new and top-level weapons and equipment commissioned or made debuts*, including the *J-20* stealth fighter jet, *Y-20* large transport aircraft, *Z-20* utility helicopter, *H-6N* strategic bomber, *Type 055* large destroyer, *Shandong aircraft carrier*, *Type 15 light tank*, *PCL-181* truck-based howitzer, *DF-26* anti-ship ballistic missile, *DF-17 hypersonic* missile and *DF-41 *intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM).

To follow the *14th Five-Year Plan* and reach the goals, China is expected to continue its momentum in the domestic development of modern weapons and equipment in addition to the military reform and scientific military exercises, analysts said.

The *14th Five Year Plan* period will be a very hopeful and fruitful period for the *PLA Air Force*, as the *long-range, stealth-capable strategic bomber will likely make its long-expected public debut*, Fu Qianshao, a Chinese military aviation expert, told the Global Times on Monday.

China has been reportedly developing the new bomber, often dubbed the *H-20*, for many years, and its maker, the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), has been hinting its development since 2018.

_"We have been studying on the bomber for a certain period. As we have conquered the difficulties in large aircraft production, stealth technologies and engine design and production, the time is ripe for us to roll out a new bomber,"_ Fu predicted.

The aircraft is expected to be a *fourth-generation bomber*, compared to China's current *H-6* bomber platform, which is *only of the first generation*, Fu said, noting that it will come out with *world-leading design and technologies*. Its STEALTH capability and RANGE will at least as good as the US' B-2 Spirit stealth bomber, Fu predicted.

In other warplane developments, Fu believes that China will start to *mass-produce and improve* the *J-20* fighter jet, with its engines replaced with more powerful ones; drones and artificial intelligence will also see advanced developments.

In terms of the PLA Navy, Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, predicted that China's third aircraft carrier is very likely to be commissioned during the 14th Five Year Plan period. 

The new carrier is expected to be much larger, and the country's first one using a flat flight deck equipped with electromagnetic catapults [EMCAT] to release aircraft, a more efficient way than the ski-jump approach used on the country's previous carriers, analysts said.

*In accordance with the PLA's carrier groups construction, the construction of supporting warships for the carriers*, including destroyers like Type 052D and Type 055, as well as amphibious assault and landing ships, anti-submarine warfare aircrafts, *will likely continue in the next five years*, Li told the Global Times on Monday. 

*"Overall, in the FOLLOWING 10 YEARS, the PLA Navy will develop more systematically and integrated, centering on the construction of aircraft carrier groups,"* Li said.

In specific, *new amphibious vessels* will be launched and existing destroyers and frigates, such as the *Type 055* and *Type 054A*, will be UPGRADED [i.e. newly improved variant is coming out]. The *network integration* of the PLA Navy will also be improved, Li noted. 

China is reportedly developing the ELECTROMAGNETIC RAILGUN, which is widely expected by analysts to be installed on an UPGRADED VERSION of the *Type 055*.

A type of *aircraft carrier-based stealth fighter jet*, rumored to be developed based on China's second type of stealth fighter jet the FC-31, could also make its debut in the coming years, along with the *aircraft carrier-based early warning aircraft [AWACS] the KJ-600*, observers said.

China's CENTENNIAL GOAL OF MILITARY DEVELOPMENT in 2027 aims to develop the military with the capability to defend national sovereignty, safeguard against security threats posed by the hegemony in *WESTERN PACIFIC REGION* and protect overseas development interests as China's overseas economic presence grows, Li said.

As the world has seen a *rise in strategic competition*, constant armed conflicts and regional warfare, and increasingly obvious instability and uncertainty in security, China as a rising power with huge development interests both at home and abroad *requires its military to adapt to new missions*, Song Zhongping, a Chinese military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times.

_"The centennial goal is in line with national strength,"_ Song stressed.

Zhang Yesui, spokesperson for the third session of the 13th National People's Congress, had pointed out in May that from a global perspective, the proportion of China's defense expenditure to GDP has remained *at around 1.3 percent* for many years, far below the *world average of 2.6 percent*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

*From weig2000/SDF:*

*pop3 leaked **some information** about PLAN's latest build plan:*






如图所示 as shown in the figure (screenshot) 2020.11.14:

*054B明年启动; (054B will start next year)*
*054A后续再上20艘，黄埔12艘、沪东8艘; (20 more 054A, 12 by Huangpu, 8 by Hudong)
055现在已知16艘; (total 16× 055 as known currently)

052D、071、075都会上批量，如075目前总数8艘。 (052D, 071, 075 will continue with batch production, for instance, total 8× 075 as known currently)*

*076现在尚未走完程序，后续不详。(076 still in the process, the follow-up is not clear)*

*NOTE:* The "total" (number) used in above context, as in the case of the Type 055 and Type 075, includes both the existing warships and the new ones to be built. So total 16× 055 mean there will be 8 more to be built... same for 075. I use "more" when I mean the new ones to be built.

Some adjustments/corrections are made directly upon the original text based on the subsequent feedbacks.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Then some knowledgeable commentary from Bltizo/SDF (better known as Rick Joe in Twitter, The Diplomat, etc):*

Thanks for the translation as always.

My thoughts...

- Amphibious warship expansion is reasonable and expected. I wonder if any of the 075 production will feature improvements. Total of 8× 075s would easily be the world's 2nd largest LHD fleet by a long shot and within spitting range of the USN.

- Continued production of 055, 052D is reasonable, not unexpected, but I wonder how far he is projecting forwards. Specifically, we are all *expecting at least an 055A to emerge around 2025* and potentially an *052E* depending on what 054B looks like... so I'm not sure how many years forwards he's thinking here.

- *Concurrent production* of a bunch of new build 054As as well as 054Bs at the same time does make me wonder *if 054B is a meaningfully larger ship than 054A* (>5000 or even >6000 tons). After all, simultaneously building two ship classes of similar weight class wouldn't make that much sense imo. OTOH, *it might mean that 054B is expected to field so much new additional technology* they want a sufficient frigate backup just in case there are delays with 054B. Or both. If 054A production is meant to continue at HP and HD I also wonder where 054B will be done.

- The new build 054As are also interesting, and an *additional 20 (!!) 054As is quite a significant development*, increasing the current in service fleet by a whopping 2/3rds. I think the 054A really does strike a balance between being blue water capable but also being sufficiently small and cheap to be also very suitable for robust near-waters/regional missions. *After all, an 054A is basically as capable as the most capable surface combatant from any navy in Southeast Asia in service today.* But building another 20× 054As (that will likely extend production to 2025 at least) also makes me feel like *it should feature at least some upgrades from current ships*. It's probably too much to expect 054A to be equipped with the UVLS or the new radar intended for 054B, but I feel like the Sea Eagle radar and the overall HHQ-16 SARH fire control system could be upgraded -- if they're really going to commit to a fleet of 50× 054As overall then upgrades to the entire class's weapons systems and sensors and FCS should be inevitable, and *the PLAN of the early 2020s should have a much more mature MIC to draw upon for the weapons and sensors suite than the PLAN of the mid 2000s when 054A was first produced.*
Some sensible improvements might be replacement of Sea Eagle with a new small/medium size AESA (maybe the one intended for the Pakistani 054A/Ps, or similar?), the pursuit of an ARH [active radar homing] guided HHQ-16 (they almost definitely won't be quad packing the new 3-5 missile in the 054A's VLS and the HHQ-16 is a large enough missile that with upgrades can become a SAM with 100+ km range, perhaps a worthwhile upgrade for a 50 strong ship fleet which the 054A/Ps will benefit from as well).... and at the very least extension/redesign of the helipad and hangar to accommodate Z-20F.

- The distinct lack of mention of carriers is noted, and seems deliberate. Fair and understandable.

- The mention of 076 is of course useful because, further confirming/entrenching that it is a real project. I don't think we had any lingering doubts, but reconfirmation is always useful given the sort of ship 076 is meant to be and how fast the information about it first came out.

(bold amplification is mine)
----------------

*Noted as well the feedback from @lcloo there:*

The exact translation of this *"054B明年启动" is 054B will commence next year*.

*What is to be commenced can mean several things.* Does it mean commence of
1) the building program, i.e. preparation of tooling and requisition of machinery, component contracts tenders will be carry out and will be closed xx months later etc. *OR*
2) cutting of steels in shipyards.

The continual construction of type 054A indicate that, although the 054B program has started, the actual steel cutting work may take place a year or two from now. The design of 054B may be completed (or may be not) at this moment. Also, they will need to do validation tests on the ship design as well its components before steel cutting.

Based on the US' recent experiences on problems faced on war ships employing new technologies, I believe PLAN will take a cautionary steps like building two ships for evaluation in actual running on the open seas, finding and correct any flaws before proceeding with the follow-up production.

Therefore the building of twenty 054A from next year onwards does sound reasonable and in line with conservative approach of PLA tradition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

samsara said:


> *From weig2000/SDF:*
> 
> *pop3 leaked **some information** about PLAN's latest build plan:*
> 
> View attachment 688317
> 
> 
> 如图所示 as shown in the figure (screenshot) 2020.11.14:
> 
> 054B明年启动; (054B will start next year)
> 054A后续再上20艘，黄埔12艘、沪东8艘; (20 more 054A, 12 by Huangpu, 8 by Hudong)
> 055现在已知16艘; (total 16× 055 as known currently)
> 
> 052D、071、075都会上批量，如075目前总数8艘。 (052D, 071, 075 will continue with batch production, for instance, total 8× 075 as known currently)
> 
> 076现在尚未走完程序，后续不详。(076 still in the process, the follow-up is not clear)
> 
> *NOTE:* The "total" (number) used in above context, as in the case of the Type 055 and Type 075, includes both the existing warships and the new ones to be built. So total 16× 055 mean there will be 8 more to be built... same for 075. I use "more" when I mean the new ones to be built.
> 
> Some adjustments/corrections are made directly upon the original text based on the subsequent feedbacks.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Then some knowledgeable commentary from Bltizo/SDF (better known as Rick Joe in Twitter, The Diplomat, etc):*
> 
> Thanks for the translation as always.
> 
> My thoughts...
> 
> - Amphibious warship expansion is reasonable and expected. I wonder if any of the 075 production will feature improvements. Total of 8× 075s would easily be the world's 2nd largest LHD fleet by a long shot and within spitting range of the USN.
> 
> - Continued production of 055, 052D is reasonable, not unexpected, but I wonder how far he is projecting forwards. Specifically, we are all *expecting at least an 055A to emerge around 2025* and potentially an *052E* depending on what 054B looks like... so I'm not sure how many years forwards he's thinking here.
> 
> - *Concurrent production* of a bunch of new build 054As as well as 054Bs at the same time does make me wonder *if 054B is a meaningfully larger ship than 054A* (>5000 or even >6000 tons). After all, simultaneously building two ship classes of similar weight class wouldn't make that much sense imo. OTOH, *it might mean that 054B is expected to field so much new additional technology* they want a sufficient frigate backup just in case there are delays with 054B. Or both. If 054A production is meant to continue at HP and HD I also wonder where 054B will be done.
> 
> - The new build 054As are also interesting, and an *additional 20 (!!) 054As is quite a significant development*, increasing the current in service fleet by a whopping 2/3rds. I think the 054A really does strike a balance between being blue water capable but also being sufficiently small and cheap to be also very suitable for robust near-waters/regional missions. *After all, an 054A is basically as capable as the most capable surface combatant from any navy in Southeast Asia in service today.* But building another 20× 054As (that will likely extend production to 2025 at least) also makes me feel like *it should feature at least some upgrades from current ships*. It's probably too much to expect 054A to be equipped with the UVLS or the new radar intended for 054B, but I feel like the Sea Eagle radar and the overall HHQ-16 SARH fire control system could be upgraded -- if they're really going to commit to a fleet of 50× 054As overall then upgrades to the entire class's weapons systems and sensors and FCS should be inevitable, and *the PLAN of the early 2020s should have a much more mature MIC to draw upon for the weapons and sensors suite than the PLAN of the mid 2000s when 054A was first produced.*
> Some sensible improvements might be replacement of Sea Eagle with a new small/medium size AESA (maybe the one intended for the Pakistani 054A/Ps, or similar?), the pursuit of an ARH [active radar homing] guided HHQ-16 (they almost definitely won't be quad packing the new 3-5 missile in the 054A's VLS and the HHQ-16 is a large enough missile that with upgrades can become a SAM with 100+ km range, perhaps a worthwhile upgrade for a 50 strong ship fleet which the 054A/Ps will benefit from as well).... and at the very least extension/redesign of the helipad and hangar to accommodate Z-20F.
> 
> - The distinct lack of mention of carriers is noted, and seems deliberate. Fair and understandable.
> 
> - The mention of 076 is of course useful because, further confirming/entrenching that it is a real project. I don't think we had any lingering doubts, but reconfirmation is always useful given the sort of ship 076 is meant to be and how fast the information about it first came out.
> 
> (bold amplification is mine)
> ----------------
> 
> *Noted as well the feedback from @lcloo there:*
> 
> The exact translation of this "054B明年启动" is 054B will commence next year.
> 
> What is to be commenced can mean several things. Does it mean commence of
> 1) the building program, i.e. preparation of tooling and requisition of machinery, component contracts tenders will be carry out and will be closed xx months later etc. OR
> 2) cutting of steels in shipyards.
> 
> The continual construction of type 054A indicate that, although the 054B program has started, the actual steel cutting work may take place a year or two from now. The design of 054B may be completed (or may be not) at this moment. Also, they will need to do validation tests on the ship design as well its components before steel cutting.
> 
> Based on US's recent experience on problems faced on new technology war ships, I believe PLAN will take a cautionary steps like building 2 ships for evaluation in actual running on the open seas, finding and correct any flaws before proceed with the follow up production.
> 
> Therefore the building of twenty 054A from next year onwards does sound reasonable and in line with conservative approach of PLA tradition.










Via @大包00 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## ILC

Why 54 + 26 056/A? We know that there are about 71-72 Type 056 and Type 056A now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

ILC said:


> Why 54 + 26 056/A? We know that there are about 71-72 Type 056 and Type 056A now.


056/A may not have big guns nor big missiles but they are very important for the national security of Chinese coastlines. China has 14,500km of coastlines that has been constantly threatened by enemy submarines. (Australia once boasted that they had a submarine just outside of Shanghai port doing spy works for weeks few decades ago.)

Anti-submarine patrol in shallow waters off Chinese coasts is one of the primary tasks of 056A. Eighty 056 and 056A for 14,500km is not excessive, moreover only 056A has better anti-submarine gears, which means after deducting basic 056, less than 80 type 056A would be deployed for anti-sub missions).

Another main task for 056/A is to free all major capital ships from near coast missions. This will let type 054A frigates and destroyers to operate in the open seas and far oceans.

Majors tasks of 056 are anti-submarine patrol, general patrol, escorting capital ships while* sailing in coastal shallow water *(mainly against submarine attack), harbour and navy base sentry duties.

Compare with larger ships, 056A are cheaper to built and operate, and can be *deployed in large numbers *for the long Chinese coastlines. And only a large number of 056A can ensure all coastlines are covered.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ILC

I understand the role of type 056/A but why this graphic says there are now 54 of them, if we know there were launched about 70 up to this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

ILC said:


> I understand the role of type 056/A but why this graphic says there are now 54 of them, if we know there were launched about 70 up to this year.


Sorry, I mis-understood your earlier post. Yes you are right on the numbers. I re-check again, and now I think the 54 units is referred to type 056A only. There are another 22 units basic type 056 which I think were not included in the chart, may be due to their lack of advance tow sonar gear.

So the overall existing total of type 056 and 056A should be around 76 (22 +54), including those under construction/launched but not yet commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

For some who like to question about the PLA Navy's LCACs, perhaps this footage gives some ideas:

抢滩登陆！速看海军某登陆舰支队联合作战训练！
4822播放 · 16弹幕2020-11-17 14:06:23




https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1Da4y1p7Cg



Beach landing! Look at the joint combat training of a landing ship detachment of the Navy!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4572263312457751?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 688842
> View attachment 688844
> View attachment 688845
> 
> Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4572263312457751?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trailer23

*New Images Of China’s Elusive Catapult-Capable J-15T Carrier Fighter Emerge*​
*Featuring beefed-up landing gear and indigenous engines, the J-15T should lead to a production fighter for China’s future supercarrier.*

18th November, 2020

Recently revealed video provides, for the first time, a clear, up-close look at China’s future carrier-based multirole fighter, the Shenyang J-15T, which is derived from the Russian-made Su-33 Flanker-D. Unlike previous Chinese carrier variants of the Flanker, this one importantly features the modifications required to operate from its future catapult-equipped carriers.




The video appeared on China’s Weibo social media platform around November 17, 2020, before being fairly quickly removed, and was brought to wider attention by Andreas Rupprecht, an expert on Chinese military aerospace and friend of _The War Zone_ who tweets as @RupprechtDeino. It originates from a Chinese TV news report from an unnamed naval air station, which Rupprecht subsequently identified as Huangdicun. This is the shore base for the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) J-15 fleet, where its carrier aviators undergo training and qualifications.





A crudely annotated still from the news report highlighting the WS-10 engines on a J-15T.​
The short report shows three J-15 carrier fighters, two of which appear to be prototypes for the long-awaited catapult-capable J-15T version. The two aircraft in question are both painted in operational PLAN gray colors. Interestingly, they are also powered by indigenous engines, the WS-10 turbofans that also power other Chinese advanced Flanker derivatives, as evidenced by the different appearance of the exhaust nozzles. Previous J-15s utilized Russian-supplied AL-31 engines. 





A satellite view showing a J-15T prototype at the end of the runway at Huangdicun in 2017.​
Outwardly, the J-15T can be readily identified by its strengthened nose landing gear, which is of a distinctly different design from the standard J-15. It has a longer and wider shock-absorbing oleo strut, plus a launch bar to hitch it up to the catapult. The aircraft’s main landing gear is also beefed up. All of this is required to cope with the stresses of catapult launch and arrested recovery on a flattop.

Rupprecht assesses that the two gray-painted aircraft are both J-15Ts, but only one can be confirmed as such from the video and they remain in the background of the clip throughout the report. They are parked next to each other and both have the black-and-white circular photo-calibration markings used to help determine test data during trials. Until now, only one J-15T prototype was known to exist, but there were also rumors that a second had been built.

Meanwhile, in front of the two gray jets is one of the better-known early prototypes of the J-15, which retains its yellow primer that now looks extremely worn. The presenter states that one of the aircraft seen in the video has been retired from flight-testing and training activities, but doesn’t say which one. It is presumably this older jet. Prototype number 552 was one of two J-15s that performed the first official landings and take-offs back in November 2012 aboard the PLAN’s first aircraft carrier, the revamped Soviet-era carrier _Liaoning_, which was originally acquired by Beijing from Ukraine.


Work on a new version of the J-15 adapted for catapult assisted take-off but arrested recovery, or CATOBAR, configured carriers was first reported in late 2014. The _Liaoning_, in contrast, has arresting cables for aircraft recovery, but no catapults, and is instead equipped with a “ski jump” take-off ramp on the bow. 

The first prototype J-15T reportedly took to the air for the first time in July 2016. In November 2016 it was reported that a J-15 — perhaps a second J-15T prototype — launched successfully for the first time from the ground-based electromagnetic catapult facility at Huangdicun, a Chinese equivalent to the troubled Electromagnetic Aircraft Launch System (EMALS) for the U.S. Navy’s _Ford_ class carriers. It seems that parallel tests were also conducted using the steam-powered catapult that’s also found at Huangdicun.


It’s unclear when the CATOBAR-compatible J-15T will enter production for the PLAN, but, so far, there have been three batches of standard-series J-15s, with work on the last of these ongoing, to provide the backbone of the air wings for the _Liaoning_ and sister vessel _Shandong_, a locally-built derivative of the original Soviet design, which also lacks catapults. With that in mind, it seems likely that the fourth production block will comprise CATOBAR aircraft, which will perhaps be designated J-15B. 

While the latest “reveal” of the J-15T must have been approved by the PLAN and, therefore, can be considered at least “semi-official,” it’s interesting to compare the progress made by this variant with construction work on the Type 003 aircraft carrier. This will be the PLAN’s first carrier with catapults, very possibly the electromagnetic types, and it’s currently taking shape at Shanghai’s Jiangnan Shipyard. 


Providing China can master the technology involved, an electromagnetic launch system would offer several benefits to the PLAN’s burgeoning carrier air power. When working correctly, the launch system should help increase the number of sorties the carrier can generate and reduce the physical strain on aircraft, reducing demands on maintenance and logistics, as you can read about here.

An electromagnetic launch system also makes sense when taking into account reports that China’s Sharp Sword stealth flying wing unmanned combat air vehicle (UCAV) will be deployed aboard PLAN carriers in the future. This type of launch equipment is better able to handle far lighter aircraft, such as drones, compared to traditional steam catapults. 

Whenever the CATOBAR-compatible J-15 appears in service, it’s clear that the PLAN is eagerly awaiting new fighter equipment. While this is a further development of the existing naval Flanker, rather than an all-new design, the fact it will launch from a catapult, rather than a ramp, promises to significantly increase the payload — fuel, weapons, and other stores — that it will be able to carry. Currently, the basic J-15, and Su-33 from which it is derived, have to operate reduced weapons and fuel loads to be light enough to get off the deck safely.

Amid reports of several aircraft losses, in the past, there have also been concerns about the safety of the baseline J-15, which _The War Zone_ addressed here. As such, the new version may incorporate changes to help alleviate those reported shortcomings, which are rumored to relate primarily to an “unstable flight control system.” 

In 2018, it was reported that the PLAN was seeking a successor to its J-15. While there were some suggestions that this might take the form of a navalized version of the stealthy Shenyang FC-31, this may well be the CATOBAR type now being tested in J-15T prototype form. If anything else, the new J-15s could make up a mixed air wing with stealthy fighters and drones. 

There is also a two-seat J-15D version of the PLAN’s carrier Flanker that has been tested, apparently with electronic warfare jamming pods on the wingtips, similar in broad form and function to the U.S. Navy’s EA-18G Growler. While the status of this aircraft is unclear, it’s likely that any production version would feature the same CATOBAR changes introduced on the J-15T.


Potentially, production versions of the J-15D and/or J-15T for the PLAN could also incorporate some of the advanced new features that have been noted on land-based Chinese Flankers, including a possible anti-radiation missile for the suppression of enemy air defenses (SEAD) mission, and an ultra-long-range air-to-air missile. These, or other weapons, could greatly increase the aircraft’s versatility, and lethality, compared to the baseline J-15. 

As well as the superior capabilities promised by a new version of the J-15, the PLAN urgently needs carrier fighters in general, as it aims to introduce at least four carriers in the coming years, each of which will need an air wing. Furthermore, additional aircraft will be needed to ensure a steady flow of suitably qualified pilots, some of whom, it was recently reported, are being trained as naval aviators after being recruited straight out of high school.

It’s not only new fighters that are being prepared for the future carriers. Work is also reportedly well advanced on a carrier-based airborne early warning and control (AEW&C) aircraft, the Xi’an KJ-600. Last summer there were unconfirmed reports that this aircraft had completed its first flight, from a land base. The KJ-600 is a PLAN equivalent to the U.S. Navy’s E-2 Hawkeye and reflects the service’s ambitions to develop a more comprehensive PLAN carrier air wing. An aircraft of this type would almost certainly require a catapult launch to operate from an aircraft carrier, due to its size and weight, and the limited thrust compared with a fighter jet.

With the PLAN at large expanding at a prodigious rate, it’s likely we won’t have to wait too long to see a catapult-capable J-15 go to sea aboard China’s next aircraft carrier.

Source: *The Drive*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ILC



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

ILC said:


>


Don't be limited to the existing military equipment development. The development of China's military equipment has been far ahead of the concept of the US, and in technology, China is catching up and surpassing step by step,
such as the new concept ship of the PLA Navy.

When a new Chinese concept emerges, it will certainly have an impact on the whole world.

The development of the PLAN has always been pragmatic and practical.

In every practical and down-to-earth footprint, it is the accumulation of huge energy.

In the past 20 years, the development of the PLAN has been very conservative in the short term, but in a relatively long period of time, it has made rapid progress.

Over the past two decades, China has stepped out of the dilemma of existence & absence to the progress of partial transcendence;

From the backward state of technology, it has realized the leap of local leading.

The PLAN has made steady progress, and every step is very solid.

Listen to thunder in silence, the progress of the PLAN's equipment, which is at the forefront in the world, will be closed in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Lau0212 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 690545
> View attachment 690546
> View attachment 690547
> View attachment 690548


*Amphibious landing ships, stealth missile boats conduct exercises in South China Sea*

By Liu Xuanzun | Global Times (2020-11-25)





_The amphibious dock landing ships [Type 071 LPD] Wuzhishan (Hull 987), Kunlunshan (Hull 998) and Changbaishan (Hull 989) attached to a landing ship flotilla with the navy under the PLA Southern Theater Command steam alongside *in waters of the South China Sea during a maritime training exercise on November 18, 2020*. The exercise lasted four days, focusing on 10 subjects including comprehensive defense, Landing Craft Air Cushion's (LCAC) transfer, visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) operation, and live-fire operations. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Liu Jian)_


*The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy recently sent three Type 071 amphibious dock landing ships, and multiple Type 022 stealth missile boats to two exercises in the South China Sea, sending a strong message of deterrence to Taiwan secessionists and forces with ulterior motives, analysts said on Tuesday.*

*On November 18*, three Type 071 amphibious dock landing ships attached to a landing ship flotilla with the navy under the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Southern Theater Command. The three ships, the Wuzhishan, Kunlunshan and Changbaishan, conducted a *four-day maritime training exercise*, which focused on 10 subjects including comprehensive defense and the *transfer of landing craft air cushions*, live-fire operations and visit, board, search and seizure operations, eng.chinamil.com.cn, an English-language news website sponsored by the PLA, reported on Monday.

As many as three Type 071 amphibious dock landing ships operating together should be considered a very powerful landing force, and the exercise could be *simulating a mission to land on a large island or a large group of islands and reefs*, a Beijing-based military analyst told the Global Times on Tuesday on the condition of anonymity.

*In a separate event also in the South China Sea, a flotilla of Type 022 stealth missile boats conducted a real combat scenario drill*, with the catamarans training in comprehensive attack and defense, air defense and anti-terrorism, China Central Television (CCTV) reported.

*The Type 022 is fast, flexible, stealthy and powerful*, which are characteristics making it suitable for *coastal defense missions* against hostile middle-sized and large ships and combat groups from outside of the defense zone, *but it can also confront hostile aircraft and cover larger ships in high sea operations*, CCTV said.

Military observers *used to think* the Type 022 was only suitable for coastal defense, but the *PLA is seemingly exploring its potential to operate beyond that*, the expert said.

The *two exercises*, one with huge warships and the other with small but fast boats, again demonstrated the PLA's capability in amphibious landing missions and in its coastal waters, analysts said, noting that *they should serve as a strong deterrent to Taiwan secessionists and forces with ulterior motives in the South China Sea*.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Note: The __Type 022 missile boat, incorporates stealth features was launched in April 2004 by the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard at Shanghai._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @确认信号 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The building of PLAN's Type 054A has resumed already ???




Via www.haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> The building of PLAN's Type 054A has resumed already ???
> View attachment 691657
> 
> Via www.haohanfw.com


the haohanfw link is inaccessible for non-members; and member registration only take phone number from CN, TW, HK, *US*, JP and NK  just six of them!


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 691503
> 
> Via @确认信号 from Weibo


*From Rupprecht Andreas Deino @RupprechtDeino on 2020.11.29:*

_Not sure how recent this image is, but anyway a nice image showing the PLAN aircraft carrier 'Liaoning' *at her home at Dazhu Shan / Xiangzimen, Huangdao, Qingdao [Shandong Province].*_

(Image via @确认信号 from Weibo)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333019100885495809

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4577778264375317?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## samsara

From 大規模攻撃 @daikibokougeki on 2020.12.01:

中国海軍の退官式.
*Retirement ceremony by Chinese Navy.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333659090673938435
To my surprise, some soldiers still look young to retire... is the age threshold for the most sailors set under 40?

Now they back to the civilian lives, yet forming a good reserve force. All best wishes for them for the next endeavors...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Death_Angels

What is the strength of the Chinese navy? Technology compared to its western competitors. Technology compared to its western competitors.


----------



## samsara

From 逆襲 @horobeyo on 2020.12.07:

听说大阴蒂国公知叫嚣开着炮舰上门索要赔款。
情景剧，作者微博：大包00

_It is said that some public intellectual in the former great Empire on which the sun never sets is making noise to despatch gunboats to clamour for reparations._

The sitcom, author's Weibo: 大包00









































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335860726280278016
Wonder who is the public intellectual hinted here? Which the 2nd decade of the 21st century's sitcom scene it was?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## lcloo

samsara said:


> From 逆襲 @horobeyo on 2020.12.07:
> 
> 听说大阴蒂国公知叫嚣开着炮舰上门索要赔款。
> 情景剧，作者微博：大包00
> 
> _It is said that some public intellectual in the former great Empire on which the sun never sets is making noise to despatch gunboats to clamour for reparations._
> 
> The sitcom, author's Weibo: 大包00
> 
> View attachment 694396
> 
> View attachment 694395
> 
> View attachment 694394
> 
> View attachment 694393
> 
> 
> View attachment 694392
> 
> View attachment 694391
> 
> View attachment 694390
> 
> View attachment 694389
> 
> 
> View attachment 694388
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335860726280278016
> Wonder who is the public intellectual hinted here? Which the 2nd decade of the 21st century's sitcom scene it was?


That public intellectual still think that they are British Empire of 1839 Opium war. The dragon has awaken and is getting stronger by the days. May be China should sent a fleet to UK to demand for repatriation of national sufferings caused by British Opium drug cartels after 1839.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## samsara

A Russian blogger posted following picture with some info, and iirc, previously some member already posted the pic here but without any info.

Translated from Russian:
Облик четвертого китайского авианосца: dambiev — LiveJournal

*The look of the fourth Chinese aircraft carrier*







The official booklet of the 14th Research Institute of the China Electronics Technology Corporation (CETC) depicts the *fourth* Chinese prospective aircraft carrier, which is only planned for the laying. According to Chinese media, the laying of the fourth aircraft carrier with a nuclear power plant, electromagnetic catapults and displacement of about 80,000 tons for the PLA Navy is *planned in 2022*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @子龙99_172 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*Hints of Chinese Naval Procurement Plans in the 2020s*

_All military forces have a desired force requirement and a desired “critical mass” to aspire toward. What does the 14th five-year plan tell us about China’s?_

By *Rick Joe* | The Diplomat | December 25, 2020

This year has seen *multiple major navies* in the world establish their future long term procurement strategies, ranging from the U.S. Navy’s 500-ship plan for its fleet by the year 2045, to the U.K.’s plans for the Royal Navy post-2030, and the Indian Navy’s recent reinforcement for its aspirations for a third aircraft carrier. Indeed, ambitions for expansion appear to be in the cards worldwide for many major navies, both for the near future, and in the longer term beyond 2030 as well, despite the economic consequences of the COVID-19 pandemic.

Thus it is somewhat appropriate that in recent weeks rumors emerged surrounding some of the naval procurement goals set as part of China’s recently concluded Fifth Plenum in late October surrounding the 14th Five-Year Plan (to be abbreviated hereafter as 14-FYP), that produces goals and strategy for the entire nation across the next five years from 2021 to 2025. *This article will review the details of those rumors* (as well as omitted information), in context of some recent predictions written by myself on the subject of future PLA Navy (PLAN) procurement. 

*An Impending Slowdown?*

However, before reviewing the recent 14-FYP naval rumors, it is appropriate to address some recent research and articles revolving around the same topic of future PLAN procurement. One article published by the *U.S. Naval War College’s China Maritime Studies Institute* in November, thoroughly researched and produced by *Capt. Chris Carlson (retired) of the U.S. Navy*, examines what the trajectory of future PLAN procurement might look like *from a perspective of operational, maintenance and overhaul costs* in context of the overall Chinese economic, political, and industrial context going into the future. (This author also acknowledges and is flattered to have a past article referenced as an illustrative barometer in the paper. To address one of Carlson’s questions – 056 corvettes and older 051 and 052 family destroyers are included in that force makeup, but are included as _“other ships to note”_ rather than the list of *major battle force vessels* that were chosen for being modern and blue water capable.)

*Carlson rightly states that future force projection requires more than merely surveying shipyard capacity and drawing a straight line.* Human labor demands, as well as future operational and maintenance demands, and accurate assessment of its costs could all serve as useful metrics for gauging production capacity. The projected growing costs of labor and the “slowing Chinese economy,” and cost of maintenance are hypothesized to suggest that the previously suggested future fleet of 2030 might be out of reach and unattainable. The article and its predictions *have subsequently been referenced* by some other defense journalists as well, *suggesting an imminent slowdown in Chinese naval procurement going forwards*.

However, it is difficult, if not impossible, to determine anything near accurate assessments of such statistics. Even for something as simple as procurement cost, an estimate for the cost of an 054A was put at $280 million. But a naval insider had in the past stated an *054A costs about 1.5 billion yuan* instead, just under $230 million at current exchange rates. (Additionally, *052D was placed at 3.5 billion yuan, and 055 placed at 6 billion yuan* – interestingly the latter is about an equivalent proportion of Chinese GDP as a Burke-class destroyer is to the U.S. GDP).

This is not to suggest that assessing industrial and economic trajectories and limitations are unimportant, but it does mean assessments of those input factors need to be accurate and appropriately weighed, especially in context of other assumptions including a *nation’s willingness and resolve* to commit resources and labor for procurement as well. *For a military and industry that is as opaque as China’s*, the role of unofficial credible rumors and official statements of intent (such as the goal to build a “world class military” which includes the navy), remain a vital part of gauging the threshold of ambition. _Demonstrations of past procurement capacity and existing/new production capacity also remain vital in determining potential for the near future, including assessing the navy’s track record for appropriately upgrading and maintaining ships as a proxy for their respect of maintenance and operational costs._

There is also the elephant in the room: it seems the *majority of past foreign projections* of Chinese military and Chinese navy procurement scale and speed *have been underestimates*. With no disrespect to Carlson, his own past theses surrounding the role of the newly built *Bohai* production facility have since been *largely disproven*, with more recent statements also suggesting agreement that the *new facilities are indeed for nuclear submarine production*.

Thus, the _reasonable confidence interval _for estimating future procurement is _indeed wide_, and it is in this context which the 14-FYP naval rumors will be discussed below.

*The Indicators* 

The below rumors were conveyed by a *well-respected insider* in the Chinese-language PLA watching community holding an established track record notable for making past accurate predictions for procurement and being one of the first to convey information about the 055 destroyer back in the early-2010s. 

_Thus, the 14-FYP naval procurement lasting from 2021 to 2025, as conveyed by this individual, is said to include or incorporate:_

A current known order for *16 055* destroyers (implying up to another eight 055s to be launched and/or be in work by 2025, as eight are currently in existence).
Further production of *052D* destroyers and *071* LPDs.
A current known order for *eight 075* LHDs (implying up to another five 075s to be launched and/or be in work by 2025, as three are currently in existence – the third unit likely to be launched late December 2020 or early 2021).
*054B* frigate to “see movement” in 2021.
A further order of *20 054A* frigates to be produced (12 by Huangpu, eight by Hudong).
A statement suggesting the *076 *“assault carrier” will be in active advanced development, reconfirming its status.










_PLAN 14th five year plan prediction - Rick Joe's tweet_

The above predictions have since had elements depicted in computer generated graphics for a sense of scale by Chinese military watchers. Other commentators and individuals in the PLA watching community have also observed the *naval shipbuilding plan in the 14-FYP being the largest in the PLAN’s history*. 

The omissions of aircraft carrier and submarine procurement (both nuclear and conventional) are also noted, and these omissions are likely by design given their greater sensitivity and strategic consequence. Logistics and auxiliary ships are also, of course, not mentioned, per the norm.

However, even with the above limited information, there are some interesting consequences to ponder on. 

*Assessing the Predictions*

The continued production of *055 destroyers* was expected. It is *unclear, however*, whether the order of 16 055s (including the current eight 055s in the water) includes any ships of the anticipated improved *055A class*, or if the 055A will follow at some point in the future after 16 baseline 055s. It’s also not known if the 055s described are expected to be a *maximum* production goal for the 14-FYP’s period, a *minimum* goal, or somewhere *in between*.

The continued production of *052D destroyers* is not unanticipated either. While not as large or possessing the same scope of cutting-edge sensors or magazine size as the larger and more advanced 055s, the 052D class remains a globally competitive medium displacement, blue water capable destroyer and should be compatible with most of the weapons that an 055 could utilize by virtue of their common vertical launch system (VLS) and same family of primary multi-function radar. It’s not entirely clear how many 052Ds will be produced, but anywhere from a further six to 12 ships could easily be envisioned.

The continued production of *054A frigates* is a slight surprise, and an order of 20 hulls with the existing 30 054As in service today will expand the 054A fleet by two-thirds. The fact that the next generation *054B* is explicitly expected to emerge in the same time period may also prompt some confusion – after all, if a next generation frigate is expected to enter service in this time period, why pursue a whopping 20 extra hulls of the older, existing type?

_One possible answer_ is that the 054A hull has *proven itself* to be a cheap and sufficiently capable, and that the PLAN itself recognizes the need to be able *to quite rapidly and smoothly* induct a large number of hulls to achieve combat readiness quickly to maintain a satisfactory balance of hulls with other major navies that operate in the region which are also undergoing their own surface combatant expansion programs. With 30 ships under their belt, and *both Huangpu and Hudong having demonstrated a launch rate of four ships per year,* the order of 20 ships could potentially be completed within five years – indeed the first of these 20 054As has _already been sighted at Huangpu_, with the major hull modules nearly complete. On the other hand, if 054B is expected to offer significant technological advancements compared to 054A – or indeed, relative to some of the PLAN’s current in-service subsystems, such as if 054B features the long rumored *integrated electric propulsion* – then the 054B will inevitably require a longer period of shipyard fitting out, trials, familiarization and induction before the ship class becomes fully combat capable.

It is unknown if these 20 restart 054As will feature any upgrades from the 30 existing ships. The 30 existing 054As *did see some various upgrades between batches*, but there were no upgrades to primary weapons systems or primary sensors (namely the Sea Eagle radar). It is unlikely these 20 restart 054As will be equipped with the universal VLS, but continue to adopt the H/AKJ-16 VLS. One possible modification speculated is a lengthened helipad and a redesigned hangar to accommodate the *Z-20F helicopter*, which the lengthened 052D hulls were redesigned to accommodate. Another possible modification is replacement of the Sea Eagle radar with a *modern medium sized active electronically scanned (AESA) radar*, given the age of the underlying technology of Sea Eagle and *how commodified AESA technology now is for the Chinese military*. Such an improvement wouldn’t inherently alter the ship’s fire control system but rather replace the role of the Sea Eagle with a more modern contemporary, while keeping the same terminal illuminators and *HHQ-16 family *of missiles for air defense, and might be the same upgrade that Pakistan’s 054A/P is confirmed to enjoy. Given how quickly the first ship is coming together, it is these questions will be answered within a year or so.

Overall, barring the emergence of 054B, *the continued production of 055, 052D and 054A all suggest that in the first part of this decade, the PLAN are more interested in building up capacity of some of the mature capabilities they already wield* (many of which are formidable and world class in those three classes of ships). *Maturation of newer technologies* will likely follow into improved variants or new concept warships in the *second half of the decade*.

Continued production of *071 LPDs* is not unexpected, though no number is given. Continued production of 075 LHDs with a requirement for eight LHDs is reasonable, though it’s *not clear* if any of these will be perhaps a larger or improved class (tentatively referred to as *075A* in the past), nor how quickly these will be procured. That said, given how fast the first three 075s have been built, a further five 075s could likely be built in two and a half years at Hudong at recently demonstrated rates.

*The Notable Omissions*

The omission of *carrier procurement* and *submarine procurement* is not surprising. However, one can reflect on the state of Chinese carrier and submarine production capacity that has been demonstrated and newly built. 

Having built the CV-17 Shandong at Dalian, and currently building carrier 003 at Jiangnan, *China is in the rather unique situation of being the only nation in the world that has demonstrated more than one shipyard capable of producing aircraft carriers*. The pace of carrier construction between 2021-2025 is not known, but it is *likely that a two carrier-yard will come into play* in some form going forwards. 

The aforementioned *nuclear submarine production line at Bohai* has largely reached completion, however recent high quality satellite photos irrefutably demonstrate that *another new submarine assembly hall is being constructed in the southern part of the site*. This *new southern hall* appears to be a similar length to the recently *finished eastern hall*, and will feature *four sets of rail tracks* of the 7.34m gauge – appropriate for *nuclear attack submarines* rather than ballistic missile submarines. Notably, the spacing between these four tracks is greater than the tracks at the eastern hall, lacking the secondary 13.55m gauge option, suggesting this new southern hall might be dedicated for more efficient *attack submarine production*. Nevertheless, in terms of new *assembly floor area*, this new southern hall represents an expansion of *at least two-thirds* compared to the existing eastern hall.

*The rationale for such an expansion in nuclear submarine assembly space at this new facility, before the first submarine has even been launched from their line, can only be interpreted in a few limited ways.*

Conventional submarine production is also omitted, as are auxiliaries and future potential vessel types such as unmanned underwater and unmanned surface vehicles.

*The Nature of Future Projections*

Of course, predictions for future procurement are never set in stone. Economic crises, national disaster, war or other unforeseen events can interfere with the best laid plans.

However, there is now a clearer expectation for naval procurement in the next five years – particularly for surface combatants – 054A production restart has already been sighted, and it’s likely that the next year or so will see 055 and 052D production restart emerge as well, possibly alongside the first signs of 054B.

*Ultimately, the medium and long term procurement for the PLAN are a reflection of the resolve and geopolitical requirements of China as a nation and the economy and industry that can be appropriately mobilized for it – the same reflections of any nation.* Trying to estimate the future procurement of a nation on that basis is in many ways a reflection of *one’s assessment* of a nation’s future economic health, industrial capacity, and overall national health and trajectory. If one believes the Chinese economy is structurally flawed and shortly due for a significant slowdown – or if one even believes in an inevitable, coming collapse of the Chinese economy or perhaps China as a nation – then that would certainly color one’s predictions in one specific direction versus another.

Of those factors, *resolve* is perhaps an underestimated dimension. Much of the PLA and PLAN’s modernization over the last decade has been observed or explicitly described as fast or “breakneck.” Relative to some other nations in the world that might only produce six destroyers as part of an entire production run, that certainly could appear to be the case. _The salient question is whether the recent pace of procurement was a result of maximal effort and an intensive, non-sustainable peak, or if it was the result of years and decades of gradual accumulation of converging plans._

*In other words, had a peak already been reached, or has it yet to arrive?*

This observer is able to recall in the *late-2000s* when up to four *054A* frigates were being launched per year that the community believed it surely represented a peak in naval procurement that could not be surpassed, then in the *mid-2010s* subsequent production of *052C/D* destroyers reached new highs, followed by immediate serial production of *055* large destroyers seeing *eight ships launched within the space of three years*, then followed again by *three 075 LHDs that will shortly all be launched within the space of about a year and a half*. All this of course being in context of some *70+ 056/A corvettes produced in the span of eight years* and *regular diesel submarine* production and *071 LPD* production as well.

_With the *demonstrated production* and procurement capacity in corvette, frigate, destroyer, large destroyer, diesel submarines, and large amphibious ships, there are only a few domains of contemporary naval assets left to be seen. Whether the PLA Navy will see a similar large-scale procurement of *nuclear submarines* and *aircraft carriers* in future is *not known*, but the *newly finished (and still expanding) nuclear submarine facility at Bohai*, and the *demonstrated two carrier-capable shipyards* might be worth considering._

_*All military forces have a desired force requirement and a desired “critical mass” to aspire toward. *__*Whether the Chinese navy is close to its desired force or not, is of no small consequence.*_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_*Rick Joe* is a longtime follower of Chinese military developments, with a focus on air and naval platforms._

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via@利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From 逆襲 @horobeyo on 2021.01.01

2020年人民海军下水、入列舰艇一览表（图1～2）
2020年世界各国入列的主要舰艇一览表（图3）
作者cd@大青山舰
原帖地址 https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2677207#lastpost

List of Warships Being Launched for and Listed by the PLA Navy in 2020 (Figures 1-2)
List of Major Warships to be Included in the World in 2020 (Figure 3)
Author: cd@大青山舰
Originally published at above link (cjdby.net)





_*Figure-1: List of Warships Being Launched for the PLA Navy in 2020*_





_*Figure-2: List of Warships Being Listed by the PLA Navy in 2020*_





_*Figure-3: List of the Major Warships to be Included in the World in 2020*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344972475122106369

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## samsara

PLA NAVY -- 10 YEARS AGO (ca. 2011) vs. LAST 10 YEARS


From Rick Joe @RickJoe_PLA on 2021.01.01:

*Fun fact. **Total tonnage** below is about **1,180,000 tons**. **10 years ago** (**early 2011**), only about **270,000 tons** of that were complete or actively assembled (if we **include** ex-Varyag's overhaul work). That is approximately **77%** of below tonnage was finished in **last 10 years** or active assembly now.*

_As always, a neat PLAN depiction by __大包00__._ This time showing various major/modern ships either complete or actively in the works, as we enter 2021. Note, the 003 configuration is an educated guess but consistent with various rumours and size estimates of the hull so far.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344840326620405760

=============================================


Then to tweak a little the figures laid out by Rick Joe above, and I prefer to ADJUST the Liaoning's tonnage from the number of the past 10 years ago,

thus Total Tonnage in the Last 10 Years or active assembly now = 1,180,000 - 270,000 + (2/3 * 65,000)
= 1,180,000 - 270,000 + 40,000
= *950,000 tons* -- the tonnage of the major surface warships produced by China in the last 10 years

I just assigned one third of the tonnage (work load) of the ex-Varyag's overhaul work to the Chinese side, thus with rounding, I take back another 40,000 tons (imported capacity).

THEN to forecast a little about the NEXT 10 years, and i just roughly attach a relatively modest 50-percent increase in the Chinese warship production capacity in view of all the progresses in economy, industrial level, technology, needs, funding, shipyard expansions, etc...

_*thus the NEXT 10 years tonnage produced will be at least: 950,000 * 1.50 = 1,425,000 or... 
just rounded it up to 1.5 million tons!

assuming just 50 percent hike* in produced tonnage in the next 10 years (major surface warships only)_

But I believe this figure is still a much underestimation brainstorming attempt... but one just needs to tweak the predicted growth percentage on top of the Rick Joe's numbers to get the new number. Let's see the number as years go by... and hopefully I'll stay to cross-check the number by that time...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @子龙99_172 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

From The Earth Times @TheEarthTimes1 on 2021.01.08:

#局座 
有人看过这个视频么？那些年国家没钱发展海军，海军长年内外受气，局座在一档节目上哭着说：我们受了多少窝囊气才有了今天？太难了...

*Has anyone watched this video? In those years, the country had no money to develop the navy, and the navy was mistreated both inside and outside for many years. A former naval officer (Zhang Zhaozhong 张召忠 - born 1952) sitting in a program crying, saying: "How much we have suffered the frustrations to have today?" It's just too hard...


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347463612986650627*

I guess it's mainly concerning the period prior to the 21st century, the navy was weak and got far from adequate funding to build anything significant, and an aircraft carrier was still more hanging in the air than a reality... a terribly tough situation for the navy as faced by the many elements of the nation... when the nation was still poor and backward and ridden with all difficulties and limitations... so frustrating period... fortunate for those who live on till today to witness all the progresses and the stunning transformations at present... how many fellows already departed this world without having the faintest idea that the ancient civilization will once again reclaim its glory around this time in this century? I personally know many...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> PLA NAVY -- 10 YEARS AGO (ca. 2011) vs. LAST 10 YEARS
> 
> 
> From Rick Joe @RickJoe_PLA on 2021.01.01:
> 
> *Fun fact. **Total tonnage** below is about **1,180,000 tons**. **10 years ago** (**early 2011**), only about **270,000 tons** of that were complete or actively assembled (if we **include** ex-Varyag's overhaul work). That is approximately **77%** of below tonnage was finished in **last 10 years** or active assembly now.*
> 
> _As always, a neat PLAN depiction by __大包00__._ This time showing various major/modern ships either complete or actively in the works, as we enter 2021. Note, the 003 configuration is an educated guess but consistent with various rumours and size estimates of the hull so far.
> 
> 
> View attachment 703433
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344840326620405760
> 
> =============================================
> 
> 
> Then to tweak a little the figures laid out by Rick Joe above, and I prefer to ADJUST the Liaoning's tonnage from the number of the past 10 years ago,
> 
> thus Total Tonnage in the Last 10 Years or active assembly now = 1,180,000 - 270,000 + (2/3 * 65,000)
> = 1,180,000 - 270,000 + 40,000
> = *950,000 tons* -- the tonnage of the major surface warships produced by China in the last 10 years
> 
> I just assigned one third of the tonnage (work load) of the ex-Varyag's overhaul work to the Chinese side, thus with rounding, I take back another 40,000 tons (imported capacity).
> 
> THEN to forecast a little about the NEXT 10 years, and i just roughly attach a relatively modest 50-percent increase in the Chinese warship production capacity in view of all the progresses in economy, industrial level, technology, needs, funding, shipyard expansions, etc...
> 
> _*thus the NEXT 10 years tonnage produced will be at least: 950,000 * 1.50 = 1,425,000 or...
> just rounded it up to 1.5 million tons!
> 
> assuming just 50 percent hike* in produced tonnage in the next 10 years (major surface warships only)_
> 
> But I believe this figure is still a much underestimation brainstorming attempt... but one just needs to tweak the predicted growth percentage on top of the Rick Joe's numbers to get the new number. Let's see the number as years go by... and hopefully I'll stay to cross-check the number by that time...



*2021年中國海軍將有多強？網友做了一張圖：名副其實的全球第二【一號哨所】 *
*How strong will the Chinese navy be in 2021? A netizen made a picture*






8 minutes 20 seconds, furnished with English subtitles

From its transcripts:

The Chinese Navy's surface ship tonnage exceeds 1 million tons plus conventional and nuclear submarines as well as transport and support ships that are not counted. In other estimation the total tonnage is reaching 1.8 million tons.

The total tonnage of the Russian Navy, by comparison, is about 750,000 tons.

But the United States Navy is the world's first navy with a gross tonnage of over 3 million tons and 11 of its aircraft carriers have surpassed 1 million tons.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

Don't know where to put this kind of info regarding China, so I just put it here.

*The US Indo-Pacific strategic framework on China was declassified by Trump administration during its last days -- Declassified by Robert C. O'Brien, US National Security Adviser on 2021.01.05 *

*It consists of the US official policy intentions on China in detail.*



https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/IPS-Final-Declass.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

samsara said:


> THEN to forecast a little about the NEXT 10 years, and i just roughly attach a relatively modest 50-percent increase


50% in increase is too modest. I bet double the scale at least. It's not too difficult to China's defense industry; I think the only obstacle is whether we could have enough well-trained people to handle these ships.


----------



## samsara

GS Zhou said:


> 50% in increase is too modest. I bet double the scale at least. It's not too difficult to China's defense industry; I think the only obstacle is whether we could have enough well-trained people to handle these ships.


I heard often some folks raised the doubt whether or not China could prepare enough well-trained personnel to handle various assets, be it carrier-borne aircraft, naval surface warships, etc...

IMO it's a weird issue to apply on the most populous nation with so organized character...

My only question is... _"Does anyone believe that China can afford to finance those additional personnel?"_

If one believes it is NO, then that is the real problem  but If yes, then there should be no problem!

For if China can build the hardware... then folks should set aside all the worries about the manpower! It is not like China is the kind that proceeds without meticulous planning, or there is any shortage of suitable manpower to train, just make sure the benefits are at minimum the decent ones to not drive away the applicants  

As what we have witnessed at the glimpse on the J-15 pilot training, China has no real problem to prepare the needed manpower to handle its military assets... some folks simply have the groundless doubt in today's China! This is not to criticize you, I simply take the chance to address the similar notions heard often at varying threads from time to time at this forum and elsewhere  somewhat ad nauseam! Hopefully we won't see any PDFer raises such groundless doubt from now on.

Btw, I intentionally put a modest increase, 50%, but in view of the actual economic and commerce needs -- must safeguard the Belt and Road projects and other overseas investments as needed -- plus the changing geopolitics situation, I believe an increase of at least 100% is a more realistic number. Let's see as time rolls on...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4593035171004438?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

samsara said:


> Don't know where to put this kind of info regarding China, so I just put it here.
> 
> *The US Indo-Pacific strategic framework on China was declassified by Trump administration during its last days -- Declassified by Robert C. O'Brien, US National Security Adviser on 2021.01.05
> 
> It consists of the US official policy intentions on China in detail.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/IPS-Final-Declass.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 706401


*Declassified White House docs reveal America’s self-doubt over a potential military conflict with China*

By Tom Fowdy | RT Op-ed (2021-01-13)





(L) © White House; (R) Donald Trump © REUTERS / Carlos Barria

With Donald Trump set to leave office, newly released documents show his strategy towards Beijing has largely failed, and that the US isn’t confident over its ability to contain China in certain areas should a conflict arise.

Following the departure of White House Deputy National Security Advisor Matthew Pottinger and with the Trump administration coming to an end, a number of documents have been declassified setting out its ‘Indo-Pacific’ strategy or, more specifically, *its gameplan to attempt to contain China* over its four years in office.

The documents are hardly comprehensive, yet *reveal ambitions to contain Beijing in the political, diplomatic, economic and military spheres, including a blueprint of what the US would do in a potential war scenario*.

According to the papers, the US has aimed to sustain its _“primacy”_ in the region, _“support activists and reformers”_ opposed to Beijing (such as the Hong Kong protesters), create a counter to the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) and economically integrate the region towards the US, enlist allies against China in the form of the Quad and assist _“the rise of India”_. 

But what about in the event of a conflict? The documents spoke of aiming to prevent China _“dominating the first island chain”_ – *the scope of islands extending from Japan to Taiwan and around the South China Sea *– via air and sea, and to maintain uncontested supremacy over the _“area beyond”_. Military analysts have described the former objective as being _“modest”_ in expectation.

If anything, the file reveals the comprehensive failure of the Trump administration’s strategy towards the region during his tenure in office. Not only have attempts to bolster America’s economic presence failed completely, largely owing to the contradictory priorities of the White House, but in addition the document illustrates subtle doubt rather than confidence that the US is capable of defeating China in this _“first island chain”_ region.






*The US, above all, is seeking naval containment of China, and in line Beijing has utilized the Belt and Road Initiative to counter it by diversifying its energy supply routes.*

Throughout its tenure in office, the Trump administration has been *unable to accept China’s status as a rising power*, and these documents reveal how this resulted in a set of policies aimed at *attempting to quell the country’s rise through various means*. 

These methods, however, have not yielded much success, largely because of the US’s understating of the dynamics which underscore Beijing’s centrality and importance to the region as an economic power, and the *erroneous belief that it can easily divide the world into cold war blocs* and force countries to undercut their relations with China on the premise of values alone. 

The idea that the US can somehow displace Beijing again as the region’s economic centre of gravity is not realistic, and events such as the signing of the *Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership* underscore that.

While it is obvious that the economic balance of power is shifting against America, what about in the military sphere? The documents show the *US is looking at the region in two distinct areas*; that _“first island chain”_ and _“the second one”_, which constitutes the wider Pacific. 

It believes that it should be able to dominate the latter in the event of a war, but can only at best try to prevent China from dominating the former completely, acknowledging that Beijing likely already has the upper hand in the South and East China Seas, and around Taiwan. 

Based on this, it seems apparent the US would logically aim to defeat China in such a conflict via an *attempt at a naval embargo*, given a physical invasion could never be possible. This would involve choking off China’s access to the wider ocean and key maritime points such as the Strait of Malacca. 

This strategic planning by the US subsequently sheds light on the BRI. By strengthening infrastructure across the *Eurasian landmass*, China is diversifying its supply chain routes and reducing reliance on areas that can be dominated by the US Navy. 

For example, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and Gwadar Port gives Beijing a passage to the western Indian ocean which would bypass US attempts at containment. This has coincided with China’s first overseas military base in the East African country of Djibouti and a port it is working on there, which would be used to protect its interests in this area and thus thwart any US military planning. As the Indo-Pacific strategy has sought to militarize China’s periphery and enlist partners, Beijing has responded.

In this case, *the declassified documents reveal the wishlist of a dying administration that has thrown many things at China*, with few sticking. *It shows the scale of the challenge America faces.* Despite the erratic nature of Trump, one should logically expect many of these ideas to be retained and form a template for incoming president, Joe Biden. Objectives such as sustaining US military primacy in Asia and sharpening initiatives such as the Quad will not go away anytime soon, even if there is a substantial lack of realism in them. 

Yet the *element of doubt in how a conflict with China could be managed *only alludes to the shift that is taking place. *If America is not confident it could defeat Beijing in the first island chain, then what does that mean for the future? And for Taiwan?* 

China’s bet in fortifying its presence in the South China Sea, while diversifying its strategic options with the BRI, seems well placed. And that’s why it isn’t Beijing that is fighting an uphill battle to establish a localized dominance on this side of the world.










Declassified White House docs reveal America’s self-doubt over a potential military conflict with China


With Donald Trump set to leave office, newly released documents show his strategy towards Beijing has largely failed, and that the US isn’t confident over its ability to contain China in certain areas should a conflict arise.




www.rt.com






READ ALSO

*America’s fantasy that China will soon collapse like the Soviet Union did is based on arrogance and ideology, not facts and reason (2021-01-04)*









America’s fantasy that China will soon collapse like the Soviet Union did is based on arrogance and ideology, not facts and reason


Washington’s dream that Beijing is doomed to failure seems as strong as ever, despite events of the last year showing that American triumphalism is misplaced, misguided and potentially moribund.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## samsara

_Just stumbled across this fascinating article by Global Times focusing on Rear Admiral Ma Weiming -- surprisingly this August 2018 interesting piece is not posted anywhere in PDF! Therefore I will keep a copy here for easy reference._

*Top electrical engineer says China’s catapult-assisted take-off tech not inferior to US*

Source: Global Times (2018-08-16)





_Ma Weiming 马伟明 (Photo: Screenshot of CCTV)_

*As the winner of the People's Liberation Army's top military award in 2017, Rear Admiral Ma Weiming 马伟明 is a familiar name to Chinese.*

The specialist in *electrical engineering* is the inventor of the *electromagnetic catapult* that some media said China might use aboard its latest aircraft carrier to launch and land fighter jets.

Ma and his team have done repeated successful tests on the catapult-assisted take-off technology. Ma says the technology is just as good as the system the Americans use, China Military Online reported.

In a *documentary filmed by China Central Television (CCTV)*, Ma said that his character is like his surname Ma - in Chinese, it means a horse - _"stubborn and short-tempered."

{May be this documentary!?: *马伟明：制胜深蓝 【军旅人生 20170731】* 
Ma Weiming: Winning Over The Deep Blue [Military Life 20170731] -- uploaded by CCTV-7 Military}





_
Last year, his research team developed a *medium-voltage, direct-current transmission network* to replace the older alternating current system for the country's domestically built Type 002 carrier, which could provide more power for its electromagnetic aircraft launch system (EMALS).

Military expert Song Zhongping told the Global Times for a previous report that the *intelligent* power distribution of the system can support the use of high power-consuming weapons, such as electromagnetic guns, and solve the power shortage problems on older vessels.

*Behind many great innovations is Ma's humble innovative spirit.* _"When I look back at *my 30-year path of scientific research and innovation*, I believe sticking to modesty and austerity can help overcome difficulty with great concentration, and lead to more achievements in technology, especially in our current society, driven by profit and temptation,"_ Ma said in the documentary.

UNEXPECTED FATE

Born in Yangzhong, Jiangsu Province, in April 1960, Ma had never thought of studying in a military school because of his free and easy character. However, he chose _"no preference"_ when filling out the application form on his college entrance exam, and therefore had to obey when he was assigned to a military school.

_"To tell you the truth, I didn't want to go to military school at the beginning,"_ he told CCTV.

But he realized if something could be changed on his own, he would try to make a change; if it couldn't be changed, he would get used to it, and remold it gradually.

After graduating from the Department of Electrical Engineering of the *Naval University of Engineering* (NUE) in 1982, he became a teacher at a military school in northern China. Ma was not satisfied with his daily work of training and handling trivial matters since he thought they hindered him from devoting himself to research.





_Ma Weiming 马伟明 and his mentor, Zhang Gaifan 张盖 et al._

His talent was found by his supervisor, an influential person for Ma's whole life, *Zhang Gaifan *张盖凡、who transferred Ma to the *Naval University of Engineering* so that he could further his studies and continue his research.

_[The late Zhang Gaifan 张盖凡 was born in 1927 and was a professor of electrical engineering with the Naval University of Engineering, Wuhan, Hubei. His research interests included the analysis and computation of electromagnetic transients in electric machines and power systems. He passed away in June 2003]_

*'STUBBORN' EXPERT*

In the early 1990s, engineers in China were developing a conventional submarine and had to import a high-performance 12-phase generator-rectifier system from abroad.

During a technical negotiation with foreign merchants, Ma raised the problem that the system had natural oscillation. However, the foreign merchant brushed the issue to one side, denying that their product had any problem.

In order to prove the existence of the problem, *Ma spent 1,800 days and nights* [nearly 5 years] on measuring, recording and analyzing the issue. The experimental notes and reports filled up half his office.

After analyzing *tens of thousands of sets of data*, Ma successfully developed a *multi-phase generator-rectifier system with stabilizing windings* that could solve the problem of natural oscillation. The foreign merchant who denied the problem then had to come to *buy Ma's patent*. *His patent won first place in the State Scientific and Technological Progress Awards.*

*He became an academician of Chinese Academy of Engineering in 2001 when he was 41*, much younger than the average age of people with that honor.

*STRONG TEAM*

The team led by Ma has been *recognized and awarded frequently* in recent years. The team *spent eight years* developing the first *double winding AC-DC generator system in the world in 2002*, _a core Chinese-developed technology with proprietary intellectual property rights._

_A year later [2003], the team created and successfully developed a *medium voltage DC integrated power system*, which was ahead of foreign technology by 10 years._

However, as Ma gained the confidence to tackle bigger technical difficulties, his supervisor Zhang passed away [in June 2003]. _"From then on, there was no one I could talk to if I had new ideas or questions. Even though I led the team since 1991, I counted on him sometimes,"_ Ma told CCTV.





_Ma Weiming 马伟明 and his mentor, Zhang Gaifan 张盖凡_

*Inspired by Zhang's spirit of innovation, Ma set up a scholarship for hardworking but poor students, using the money awarded by **The Holeung Ho Lee Foundation**, which amounted to $127,000.*

*Cultivating talent* and *improving the team* are the priorities for Ma at present. He tries to give every team member opportunities to develop their own research.

Meng Jin, researcher at the Power Electronic Technique Application Research Institute of the NUE, said the quality of a team is not reflected by the number of researchers, but by the *composition of the staff* and the *solidarity of the team*.

Ma is glad to see a group of talented young people standing out in his team, which has an *average age of 35 years old*. _"I hope my students can all surpass me and don't let me down,"_ he said.

Holding a spirit of never giving up, he thinks challenges make life interesting.

Global Times
_Newspaper headline: *Launching China forward*_






Top electrical engineer says China’s catapult-assisted take-off tech not inferior to US - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn






*READ ALSO:*

中国电磁弹射之父，曾预言福特级航母烂尾，荣获八一勋章_马伟明 (2020-07-23)





中国电磁弹射之父，曾预言福特级航母烂尾，荣获八一勋章_马伟明


事实上这句话不虚，全世界有核动力航母的国家至少有法国和美国，但电磁弹射却只有美国福特号有，不得不说，这是一个非常难的军工项目。更让美国军方心凉的是，福特级航母或因为电磁弹射故障率不过关，一直停泊在港内无法服役…




 www.sohu.com




_The father of China's electromagnetic catapult, Ma Weiming, won the August 1st (Bayi) Medal_

This award also shows the value of Ma Weiming to the Americans. In order to let people like Ma Weiming go to the United States, the US military has repeatedly paid a lot of money to invite Ma Weiming to work abroad. However, in the face of the temptation of huge amount of money, Ma Weiming said that he is a Chinese and can only strive for China's rejuvenation, which money can not change.

Because Ma Weiming didn't want to go to the United States, he was also made difficult by the United States. Finally, Ma Weiming overcame all kinds of difficulties and smashed the talent introduction plan of the United States.


他为恩师张盖凡塑了一尊铜像 马伟明与张盖凡感人一小事



http://bbs.cnhubei.com/thread-3672312-1-1.html


_Ma Weiming made a bronze statue for his mentor Zhang Gaifan. The story of Ma Weiming and Zhang Gaifan is touching_

_




The bronze statue of Mr. Zhang Gaifan 张盖凡_

_On the lawn in front of the experimental building of the __Research Institute of Power Electronic Technique Application of Naval University of Engineering__, led by Ma Weiming, stands the bronze statue of Mr. Zhang Gaifan, which was cast (financed) by Ma Weiming. This bronze statue embodies Ma Weiming's respect and nostalgia for the pioneer, the greatly respected teacher, the teacher-training relationship, and the tradition of respect and cherishing the memories, so as to spur himself and inspire future generations. The bronze statue is speechless, but people can clearly hear that it is repeating an ancient Chinese saying: *“It takes extraordinary people to build extraordinary achievements.”*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China Sends New Naval Fleet for Escort Mission in Gulf of Aden in Mission Rotation*
The 37th escort task force of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy set sail for the Gulf of Aden and waters off Somalia from Sanya City of south China's Hainan Province on Saturday, in rotation of escort missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ozranger

Andrew Erickson wrote the following blog post which summarises J. Michael Dahm's research outcomes on PLA's SCS capability and indirectly indicates the way that PLA controls the SCS,

“South China Sea Military Capabilities Series”—Unique, Penetrating Insights from J. Michael Dahm, former Assistant U.S. Naval Attaché in Beijing

PLAN does not deploy large fleets of aircrafts and ships to those man-made islands. Instead they installed some massive sensor and communication arrays on all those islands and surrounding sea beds.

In doing so China would mostly use long range sea or land attacking missiles to start counter attacks if a US invasion or precision attack to any of the islands had ever happened. For example ASBM to hit aircraft carrier or big DDGs and IRBM to hit Japan, South Korea, Guam, Hawaii, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Globenim

samsara said:


> *Declassified White House docs reveal America’s self-doubt over a potential military conflict with China*
> 
> By Tom Fowdy | RT Op-ed (2021-01-13)
> 
> View attachment 706661
> 
> (L) © White House; (R) Donald Trump © REUTERS / Carlos Barria
> 
> With Donald Trump set to leave office, newly released documents show his strategy towards Beijing has largely failed, and that the US isn’t confident over its ability to contain China in certain areas should a conflict arise.
> 
> Following the departure of White House Deputy National Security Advisor Matthew Pottinger and with the Trump administration coming to an end, a number of documents have been declassified setting out its ‘Indo-Pacific’ strategy or, more specifically, *its gameplan to attempt to contain China* over its four years in office.
> 
> The documents are hardly comprehensive, yet *reveal ambitions to contain Beijing in the political, diplomatic, economic and military spheres, including a blueprint of what the US would do in a potential war scenario*.
> 
> According to the papers, the US has aimed to sustain its _“primacy”_ in the region, _“support activists and reformers”_ opposed to Beijing (such as the Hong Kong protesters), create a counter to the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) and economically integrate the region towards the US, enlist allies against China in the form of the Quad and assist _“the rise of India”_.
> 
> But what about in the event of a conflict? The documents spoke of aiming to prevent China _“dominating the first island chain”_ – *the scope of islands extending from Japan to Taiwan and around the South China Sea *– via air and sea, and to maintain uncontested supremacy over the _“area beyond”_. Military analysts have described the former objective as being _“modest”_ in expectation.
> 
> If anything, the file reveals the comprehensive failure of the Trump administration’s strategy towards the region during his tenure in office. Not only have attempts to bolster America’s economic presence failed completely, largely owing to the contradictory priorities of the White House, but in addition the document illustrates subtle doubt rather than confidence that the US is capable of defeating China in this _“first island chain”_ region.
> 
> View attachment 706658
> 
> 
> *The US, above all, is seeking naval containment of China, and in line Beijing has utilized the Belt and Road Initiative to counter it by diversifying its energy supply routes.*
> 
> Throughout its tenure in office, the Trump administration has been *unable to accept China’s status as a rising power*, and these documents reveal how this resulted in a set of policies aimed at *attempting to quell the country’s rise through various means*.
> 
> These methods, however, have not yielded much success, largely because of the US’s understating of the dynamics which underscore Beijing’s centrality and importance to the region as an economic power, and the *erroneous belief that it can easily divide the world into cold war blocs* and force countries to undercut their relations with China on the premise of values alone.
> 
> The idea that the US can somehow displace Beijing again as the region’s economic centre of gravity is not realistic, and events such as the signing of the *Regional Comprehensive Economic Partnership* underscore that.
> 
> While it is obvious that the economic balance of power is shifting against America, what about in the military sphere? The documents show the *US is looking at the region in two distinct areas*; that _“first island chain”_ and _“the second one”_, which constitutes the wider Pacific.
> 
> It believes that it should be able to dominate the latter in the event of a war, but can only at best try to prevent China from dominating the former completely, acknowledging that Beijing likely already has the upper hand in the South and East China Seas, and around Taiwan.
> 
> Based on this, it seems apparent the US would logically aim to defeat China in such a conflict via an *attempt at a naval embargo*, given a physical invasion could never be possible. This would involve choking off China’s access to the wider ocean and key maritime points such as the Strait of Malacca.
> 
> This strategic planning by the US subsequently sheds light on the BRI. By strengthening infrastructure across the *Eurasian landmass*, China is diversifying its supply chain routes and reducing reliance on areas that can be dominated by the US Navy.
> 
> For example, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and Gwadar Port gives Beijing a passage to the western Indian ocean which would bypass US attempts at containment. This has coincided with China’s first overseas military base in the East African country of Djibouti and a port it is working on there, which would be used to protect its interests in this area and thus thwart any US military planning. As the Indo-Pacific strategy has sought to militarize China’s periphery and enlist partners, Beijing has responded.
> 
> In this case, *the declassified documents reveal the wishlist of a dying administration that has thrown many things at China*, with few sticking. *It shows the scale of the challenge America faces.* Despite the erratic nature of Trump, one should logically expect many of these ideas to be retained and form a template for incoming president, Joe Biden. Objectives such as sustaining US military primacy in Asia and sharpening initiatives such as the Quad will not go away anytime soon, even if there is a substantial lack of realism in them.
> 
> Yet the *element of doubt in how a conflict with China could be managed *only alludes to the shift that is taking place. *If America is not confident it could defeat Beijing in the first island chain, then what does that mean for the future? And for Taiwan?*
> 
> China’s bet in fortifying its presence in the South China Sea, while diversifying its strategic options with the BRI, seems well placed. And that’s why it isn’t Beijing that is fighting an uphill battle to establish a localized dominance on this side of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Declassified White House docs reveal America’s self-doubt over a potential military conflict with China
> 
> 
> With Donald Trump set to leave office, newly released documents show his strategy towards Beijing has largely failed, and that the US isn’t confident over its ability to contain China in certain areas should a conflict arise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READ ALSO
> 
> *America’s fantasy that China will soon collapse like the Soviet Union did is based on arrogance and ideology, not facts and reason (2021-01-04)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America’s fantasy that China will soon collapse like the Soviet Union did is based on arrogance and ideology, not facts and reason
> 
> 
> Washington’s dream that Beijing is doomed to failure seems as strong as ever, despite events of the last year showing that American triumphalism is misplaced, misguided and potentially moribund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com


They should invest all their money into "_the rise of India"_


----------



## LKJ86

Via haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ILC

The power of Zhanjiang?


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*#Aman2021 – Chinese naval fleet heads for multinational maritime exercise in Pakistan*
*About 45 countries are participating in the drills being hosted by Pakistan Navy, with one common resolve*


Web Desk

05:00 PM | 11 Feb, 2021






KARACHI – A fleet of the People's Liberation Army Navy on Thursday set off for Pakistan to attend a multilateral joint naval exercise at the invitation of the Pakistani navy, China's Ministry of National Defence said.
It is the eighth time for a Chinese naval fleet to participate in such exercises organized by the Pakistani navy, which are aimed at strengthening exchanges and friendly interactions with navies of relevant countries, said the statement. 
The Aman-2021 multinational maritime exercise is commencing in Karachi and in the Pakistani waters from today (Thursday).
The 6-day exercise Aman-2021 has the slogan ‘Together for Peace” and will have two phases, a harbor phase and a sea phase.
The exercise is being participated by 45 countries along with their surface and air assets, special operation forces, marine teams, senior officers and observers.
“With a resolve against terrorism and piracy, carrying high the slogan of ‘Together for Peace’, the Aman Exercise is conducted by the Pakistan Navy after every two years in the form of a collaboration between the navies of various countries to maintain a safe and sustainable maritime realm and, above all, enhance interoperability between regional and extra-regional navies,” Pakistan Fleet Commander Rear Admiral Naveed Ashraf said during a media briefing.


> ‘Call of Peace’ – Pakistan Navy releases ...11:37 AM | 10 Feb, 2021
> ISLAMABAD – A special promo song ‘The Call of Peace’ for the multinational exercise 'AMAN 2021' has ...



AMAN (Peace), a major multinational exercise is a biennial event organised every two years since 2007.
All the participating navies had the common objective of ensuring peace and freedom in maritime arena to provide safe and un interrupted flow of trade. 
The word AMAN means ‘Peace’ and the slogan of the exercise is ‘Together for Peace’. A total 45 countries have committed to take part. A total eleven ships from China, Japan, Russian Federation, Indonesia, Sri Lanka, UK, and USA will participate along with 112 officials of participating countries as observers.
Around 80 to 85 per cent of global trade by volume and over 70 per cent by value is carried by sea, only one percent by air and about 15 by land.
Indian ocean (IO) is the third largest in the world, hub of major sea routes connecting the Middle East, Africa and East Asia with Europe and the Americas. These vital sea lanes, facilitate maritime trade in the IO region, carry more than half of the world’s sea-borne oil and host 23 of the world’s top 100 container ports.
Pakistan, specifically, its Gwadar port occupies strategic location overlooking the Strait of Hormuz and the North Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KurtisBrian

....

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

056 covertte

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

*China’s 2nd Type 055 Destroyer ‘Lhasa’ 拉萨 Commissioned With PLAN*
*China' second Type 055 Destroyer (NATO reporting name: Renhai-class cruiser) was recently commissioned with the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN or Chinese Navy). The vessel is named after Lhasa (拉萨), the capital of Tibet and received the pennant number 102.*
Xavier Vavasseur  07 Mar 2021

Google Earth / Maxar Technologies satellite imagery from 27 January 2021 shows the vessel with its pennant ‘102’ painted on the flight deck. The vessel is berthed in a degaussing facility at Yulin naval base on Hainan Island.

Then Tibetan newspaper _Lhasa Daily_ reported on 2 March 2021 that Vice Manor of Lhasa travelled to a naval base in Qingdao to visit the officers and sailors of _Lhasa_. Local TV station _Lhasa TV_ also published a report and was able to film the interior of the destroyer. However the exact commissioning date was not reported.

_“Inside the destroyer 102 Lhasa (拉萨, ལྷ་ ས་), of the Type 055 class, which bears the name of the capital of Tiber. The vessel is currently located at its base port near Qingdao.”_

Like for the first ship-in-class, _Lhasa_ (the PLAN *spells it Lasa*_)_ was built by Jiangnan Changxing Shipyard in Shanghai and joined the 1st Destroyer Detachment of the PLAN’s North Sea Fleet.

*About Type 055 Destroyer*



Type 055 destroyer Nanchang. Image via Icloo/PDF

The Type 055 destroyers are the largest surface combatant currently being built in the world with a length of 180 meters, a beam of 20 meters and a draft of 6.6 meters for a full load displacement of about 13,000t (compared to the US Navy’s Ticonderoga-class cruiser and the Flight III Arleigh Burke-class destroyer both at 9,800 tons or the Royal Navy Type 45 at about 8,500 tons). Their official PLAN designation is “10,000-ton class destroyer.” while the US Department of Defense have been calling them “cruisers” since 2017.

First ship of the class, ‘Nanchang’ was launched on June 28, 2017 at the Jiangnan Changxing Shipyard in Shanghai and the second one was launched in April 2018 at the same shipyard. Two more Type 055 were launched in 2018, two more *in 2019* and and additional two* in 2020* bringing the total of hulls currently in the water to eight. The first ship-in-class, _Nanchang_ (101) was commissioned on 12 January 2020.

The current Type 055’s weapons fit includes:

A 130 mm H/PJ-38 main gun
112 VLS silos
A H/PJ-11 CIWS with a fire rate of 10,000 rd/min
A HQ-10 short-range missiles
Decoy launchers
Torpedoes.

The silos are split in two ares: 64x cells forward and 48x cessls aft, just in front of the ship’s double hangar. They are of the same model as those used on Type 052D, compatible with both hot and cold launch missiles thanks to the Concentric Canister Launcher (CCL) concept.

According to our colleague East Pendulum, all Chinese missiles which size does not exceed 9 meters in length and 0.85 meters in diameter can be launched from those VLS cells, provided that the combat system is compatible.

_“The Chinese Navy’s Weibo 人民 海军 account confirms the existence of the land attack cruise missile on the Type 055 destroyer. This missile is expected to be a variant of YJ-18.”_

The PLAN is set to fit its first few Type 055 with HQ-9B anti-aircraft missiles with a range of 200 km, YJ-18A anti-ship missiles, a new type of medium range anti-aircraft missile and land attack cruise missiles based on the YJ-18 family, ie, practically the same as those already found on Type 052D destroyers. It is also likely that the new anti-submarine missile Yu-8A is among the ship’s weapons fit.






__





China's 2nd Type 055 Destroyer 'Lhasa' 拉萨 Commissioned with PLAN - Naval News


China' second Type 055 Destroyer (NATO reporting name: Renhai-class cruiser) was recently commissioned with the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN or Chinese Navy). The vessel is named after Lhasa (拉萨), the capital of Tibet and received the pennant number 102.




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ozranger

Polestar 2 said:


> *China’s 2nd Type 055 Destroyer ‘Lhasa’ 拉萨 Commissioned With PLAN*
> *China' second Type 055 Destroyer (NATO reporting name: Renhai-class cruiser) was recently commissioned with the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN or Chinese Navy). The vessel is named after Lhasa (拉萨), the capital of Tibet and received the pennant number 102.*
> Xavier Vavasseur  07 Mar 2021
> 
> Google Earth / Maxar Technologies satellite imagery from 27 January 2021 shows the vessel with its pennant ‘102’ painted on the flight deck. The vessel is berthed in a degaussing facility at Yulin naval base on Hainan Island.
> 
> Then Tibetan newspaper _Lhasa Daily_ reported on 2 March 2021 that Vice Manor of Lhasa travelled to a naval base in Qingdao to visit the officers and sailors of _Lhasa_. Local TV station _Lhasa TV_ also published a report and was able to film the interior of the destroyer. However the exact commissioning date was not reported.
> 
> _“Inside the destroyer 102 Lhasa (拉萨, ལྷ་ ས་), of the Type 055 class, which bears the name of the capital of Tiber. The vessel is currently located at its base port near Qingdao.”_
> 
> Like for the first ship-in-class, _Lhasa_ (the PLAN *spells it Lasa*_)_ was built by Jiangnan Changxing Shipyard in Shanghai and joined the 1st Destroyer Detachment of the PLAN’s North Sea Fleet.
> 
> *About Type 055 Destroyer*
> 
> 
> 
> Type 055 destroyer Nanchang. Image via Icloo/PDF
> 
> The Type 055 destroyers are the largest surface combatant currently being built in the world with a length of 180 meters, a beam of 20 meters and a draft of 6.6 meters for a full load displacement of about 13,000t (compared to the US Navy’s Ticonderoga-class cruiser and the Flight III Arleigh Burke-class destroyer both at 9,800 tons or the Royal Navy Type 45 at about 8,500 tons). Their official PLAN designation is “10,000-ton class destroyer.” while the US Department of Defense have been calling them “cruisers” since 2017.
> 
> First ship of the class, ‘Nanchang’ was launched on June 28, 2017 at the Jiangnan Changxing Shipyard in Shanghai and the second one was launched in April 2018 at the same shipyard. Two more Type 055 were launched in 2018, two more *in 2019* and and additional two*in 2020* bringing the total of hulls currently in the water to eight. The first ship-in-class, _Nanchang_ (101) was commissioned on 12 January 2020.
> 
> The current Type 055’s weapons fit includes:
> 
> A 130 mm H/PJ-38 main gun
> 112 VLS silos
> A H/PJ-11 CIWS with a fire rate of 10,000 rd/min
> A HQ-10 short-range missiles
> Decoy launchers
> Torpedoes.
> 
> The silos are split in two ares: 64x cells forward and 48x cessls aft, just in front of the ship’s double hangar. They are of the same model as those used on Type 052D, compatible with both hot and cold launch missiles thanks to the Concentric Canister Launcher (CCL) concept.
> 
> According to our colleague East Pendulum, all Chinese missiles which size does not exceed 9 meters in length and 0.85 meters in diameter can be launched from those VLS cells, provided that the combat system is compatible.
> 
> _“The Chinese Navy’s Weibo 人民 海军 account confirms the existence of the land attack cruise missile on the Type 055 destroyer. This missile is expected to be a variant of YJ-18.”_
> 
> The PLAN is set to fit its first few Type 055 with HQ-9B anti-aircraft missiles with a range of 200 km, YJ-18A anti-ship missiles, a new type of medium range anti-aircraft missile and land attack cruise missiles based on the YJ-18 family, ie, practically the same as those already found on Type 052D destroyers. It is also likely that the new anti-submarine missile Yu-8A is among the ship’s weapons fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's 2nd Type 055 Destroyer 'Lhasa' 拉萨 Commissioned with PLAN - Naval News
> 
> 
> China' second Type 055 Destroyer (NATO reporting name: Renhai-class cruiser) was recently commissioned with the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN or Chinese Navy). The vessel is named after Lhasa (拉萨), the capital of Tibet and received the pennant number 102.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navalnews.com


Type 055 employs the best sensor arrays and information fusion capability in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Polestar 2

ozranger said:


> Type 055 employs the best sensor arrays and information fusion capability in the world.


I hope 2 more 055 will commission this year. bringing total of four 055 into service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shanlung

Globenim said:


> They should invest all their money into "_the rise of India"_



Murica can also spend a bit of money on kneepads that they need to crawl painlessly on hands and knees 3 times around Tiananmeng square

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Polestar 2

PLAN amphibious joint exercise with LCAC beach assault ferry MBT tanks and infantry. Back with long range SSM, simulating attacking Taiwan beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*GRAPHICAL MAPPING OF THE PLA NAVY SURFACE COMBATANTS*

*ISPK / Institut für Sicherheitspolitik / Institute for Security Policy Kiel, Germany *

*ISPK | Center for Maritime Strategy & Security @SeapowerSeries*

*DDG / FFG / Aircraft Carrier / LHD / LPD / Corvette*

_This is excellent work from the *Institute for Security Policy in Kiel *(@ISPK_org), Germany. If you have an eye for detail, you will see, for example, that the aircraft carrier designations are correct (Type 002), still not the rule for Western think tanks and universities. Definitely a reference graphic for PLA Navy._

_Note! The OP is complaining that PLA Navy no longer publicizes the admission or commissioning of its warship to the China Watchers! _

_Side note (there's always one): Ship names should always be used with caution before visual confirmation. Lately, PLAN doesn't even announce when a new ship is put into service. *The transparency is practically zero.*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369286725550313474
These graphic works are created by Sarah Kirchberger at the ISPK / Institut für Sicherheitspolitik / Institute for Security Policy Kiel, Germany, 2021.
























From Rupprecht Andreas Deino @RupprechtDeino on 2021.03.09:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369279272624480263

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Polestar 2 said:


> PLAN amphibious joint exercise with LCAC beach assault ferry MBT tanks and infantry. Back with long range SSM, simulating attacking Taiwan beach.



Who controls the sky who win war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luciferdd

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Who controls the sky who win war.



IF you want to control the sky,you have to control the outer space & ECM first。


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

luciferdd said:


> IF you want to control the sky,you have to control the outer space & ECM first。



Hence China launches space station this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

luciferdd said:


> IF you want to control the sky,you have to control the outer space & ECM first。


See the posts of you guys, I feel compelled to jump in...

still about sky... how about the aircraft themselves? Do they really have true values? Are they imperative or not? 

Between quantity and quality, which one is more decisive? And why?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## luciferdd

samsara said:


> See the posts of you guys, I feel compelled to jump in...
> 
> still about sky... how about the aircraft themselves? Do they really have true values? Are they imperative or not?
> 
> Between quantity and quality, which one is more decisive? And why?
> [/QUOTEl;llllllllllllllllllll';





samsara said:


> See the posts of you guys, I feel compelled to jump in...
> 
> still about sky... how about the aircraft themselves? Do they really have true values? Are they imperative or not?
> 
> Between quantity and quality, which one is more decisive? And why?



An industrial country that has a batter outerspace-capacity usually means it has a batter combat system and a batter technology&arms...it means that: 1.This country is hard to be defeated by another industrial country 2. A agricultural country will has no chance to defeat such an industrial country no matter how many advanced arms it had bought beforce.


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.03.17:

Four of the *eight YJ-12 supersonic anti-ship missiles* installed on *destroyer 136 Hangzhou* after the upgrade program carried out in China.

This is one of the four Type 956E/EM destroyers purchased from Russia in the 1990s.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372046582045048833
_Note: The four Sovremenny class destroyers were delivered in late 1999 (Hangzhou #136), early 2000, late 2005, and in 2006, all the ships were built in St. Petersburg, Russian Federation._

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

At least 7 type 726 LCAC from TV footage, in a naval base. Including 3330,3336,3337,3333 and at least 3 others.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## StraightEdge

Does anyone have information of cost estimates for various PLAN ships?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## yusheng

022

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
4


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_Just to demonstrate how maneuverable the 022 is. Great aerial photo. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军画报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China Navy release video to commemorate the 100 years anniversary of the founding of the Communist Party of China.

It is in Chinese/Mandarin, not sure there will be a CGTN english version.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @lejiahaozi from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @新华社 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 736951
> View attachment 736952
> View attachment 736953
> 
> Via @新华社 from Weibo


http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2021-04/24/c_139903298.htm
*Xi attends commissioning of Chinese naval vessels*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-04-24 18:51:54 _| _Editor: huaxia_

SANYA, April 24 (Xinhua) -- Chinese President Xi Jinping, also general secretary of the Communist Party of China Central Committee and chairman of the Central Military Commission, attended the commissioning ceremony of three naval vessels, the Changzheng-18, the Dalian, and the Hainan.

The vessels were delivered to the People's Liberation Army Navy and placed in active service Friday at a naval port in Sanya, south China's Hainan Province.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xuxu1457

China Commissions a Type 055 DDG, a Type 075 LHD and a Type 094 SSBN in a Single Day - Naval News


In a what is likely a first ever, China's today commissioned three major vessels into the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN or Chinese Navy) fleet: A Type 055 Destroyer (NATO designation: Renhai-class cruiser), a Type 075 LHD (NATO designation: Yushen-class) and a Type 094 SSBN (NATO...




www.navalnews.com




*

*




Home»News»China Commissions a Type 055 DDG, a Type 075 LHD and a Type 094 SSBN in a Single Day




From left to right: A Jin-class SSBN, a Type 055 DDG and a Type 075 LHD joining the PLAN fleet on the same day.
*China Commissions A Type 055 DDG, A Type 075 LHD And A Type 094 SSBN In A Single Day*
*In a what is likely a first ever, China yesterday commissioned three major vessels into the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN or Chinese Navy) fleet: A Type 055 Destroyer (NATO designation: Renhai-class cruiser), a Type 075 LHD (NATO designation: Yushen-class) and a Type 094 SSBN (NATO Designation: Jin-class).*
Xavier Vavasseur  24 Apr 2021

The ceremony took place on 23 April 2021 at the naval base in Sanya (Hainan island) in presence of Chinese president Xi Jinping:






The historic (over 70,000 tons combined commissioned on a single day) event coincided with the 72th anniversary of the PLAN.

*Type 055 Destroyer Dalian (105)*



Type 055 Destroyer Dalian (105)

The Type 055 Destroyer commissioned yesterday is named Dalian (pennant number 105). It is the third ship of the class and the second one commissioned this year (The 2nd Type 055* joined the PLAN in March 2021*).

The Type 055 destroyers are the largest surface combatant currently being built in the world with a length of 180 meters, a beam of 20 meters and a draft of 6.6 meters for a full load displacement of about 13,000t (compared to the US Navy’s Ticonderoga-class cruiser and the Flight III Arleigh Burke-class destroyer both at 9,800 tons or the Royal Navy Type 45 at about 8,500 tons). Their official PLAN designation is “10,000-ton class destroyer.” while the US Department of Defense have been calling them “cruisers” since 2017.

First ship of the class, ‘Nanchang’ was launched on June 28, 2017 at the Jiangnan Changxing Shipyard in Shanghai and the second one was launched in April 2018 at the same shipyard. Two more Type 055 were launched in 2018, two more *in 2019* and and additional two* in 2020* bringing the total of hulls currently in the water to eight. The first ship-in-class, _Nanchang_ (101) was commissioned on 12 January 2020.

The current Type 055’s weapons fit includes:

A 130 mm H/PJ-38 main gun
112 VLS silos
A H/PJ-11 CIWS with a fire rate of 10,000 rd/min
A HQ-10 short-range missiles
Decoy launchers
Torpedoes.

The silos are split in two areas: 64x cells forward and 48x cells aft, just in front of the ship’s double hangar. They are of the same model as those used on Type 052D, compatible with both hot and cold launch missiles thanks to the Concentric Canister Launcher (CCL) concept. The PLAN is set to fit its first few Type 055 with HQ-9B anti-aircraft missiles with a range of 200 km, YJ-18A anti-ship missiles, a new type of medium range anti-aircraft missile and land attack cruise missiles based on the YJ-18 family, ie, practically the same as those already found on Type 052D destroyers. It is also likely that the new anti-submarine missile Yu-8A is among the ship’s weapons fit.

*Type 075 LHD Hainan (31)*



Type 075 LHD Hainan (31). Note the many Changhe Z-18 helicopters on deck.

The Type 075 Landing Helicopter Dock (LHD) commissioned yesterday is named Hainan (pennant number 31). It is the lead ship of the class. The vessel was launched in *September 2019* and started sea trials in *August 2020* . The Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai already built two more vessels in the class. The second one was launched in *April 2020* and started its sea trials *in December 2020*. The third one was launched in *January this year*. This represents an impressive rate of one LHD launched every 6 months.

The Chinese Navy officially started development work on the Type 075 in 2011. The project called for a helicopter carrier displacing more than 30,000 tonnes. Its aim is likely to increase the “vertical” amphibious assault capability with the very mountainous East Coast of Taiwan in mind.

As for its specifications, rumors speak of “36,000 tons of displacement”, “capacity of 28 helicopters”, “diesel engine with the 12,000 kW 16PC2-6B” and “four CIWS including two HQ-10 and two H/PJ-11”.

The first Type 075 was constructed in record time (this has become the norm nowadays, for Chinese shipbuilding: extremely fast construction pace that no one can match). A total of eight LHDs are said to be on order for the PLAN while a larger version is rumored to be planned (sometimes referred as *Type 076*).

*Type 094 SSBN Long March 18*



Type 094 SSBN Long March 18

The third (and not the least important) vessel to be commissioned during the historic event was a Type 094 nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine (SSBN). The _Changzheng (Long March ) 18_ is likely the 6th (or 7th?) Type 094 (also known as Type 09-IV) submarine of the class for the PLAN. It received pennant number 421. The lead boat of the class was commissioned in 2007.

The Type 094 is armed with 12 JL-2 SLBMs, each with an estimated range of 7,400 km (4,600 mi). Submarines of this class have a length of 135 meters.
TAGS China DDG LHD PLAN SSBN Type 055 Type 075 Type 094
Facebook Twitter Stumble linkedin Pinterest
*AUTHORS*




Posted by : Xavier Vavasseur
Xavier is based in Paris, France. He holds a Bachelor’s degree in Management Information Systems and a Master of Business Administration from Florida Institute of Technology (FIT). Xavier has been covering naval defense topics for nearly a decade.








China Commissions a Type 055 DDG, a Type 075 LHD and a Type 094 SSBN in a Single Day - Naval News


In a what is likely a first ever, China's today commissioned three major vessels into the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN or Chinese Navy) fleet: A Type 055 Destroyer (NATO designation: Renhai-class cruiser), a Type 075 LHD (NATO designation: Yushen-class) and a Type 094 SSBN (NATO...




www.navalnews.com




*

*




Home»News»China Commissions a Type 055 DDG, a Type 075 LHD and a Type 094 SSBN in a Single Day




From left to right: A Jin-class SSBN, a Type 055 DDG and a Type 075 LHD joining the PLAN fleet on the same day.
*China Commissions A Type 055 DDG, A Type 075 LHD And A Type 094 SSBN In A Single Day*
*In a what is likely a first ever, China yesterday commissioned three major vessels into the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN or Chinese Navy) fleet: A Type 055 Destroyer (NATO designation: Renhai-class cruiser), a Type 075 LHD (NATO designation: Yushen-class) and a Type 094 SSBN (NATO Designation: Jin-class).*
Xavier Vavasseur  24 Apr 2021

The ceremony took place on 23 April 2021 at the naval base in Sanya (Hainan island) in presence of Chinese president Xi Jinping:





The historic (over 70,000 tons combined commissioned on a single day) event coincided with the 72th anniversary of the PLAN.

*Type 055 Destroyer Dalian (105)*



Type 055 Destroyer Dalian (105)

The Type 055 Destroyer commissioned yesterday is named Dalian (pennant number 105). It is the third ship of the class and the second one commissioned this year (The 2nd Type 055* joined the PLAN in March 2021*).

The Type 055 destroyers are the largest surface combatant currently being built in the world with a length of 180 meters, a beam of 20 meters and a draft of 6.6 meters for a full load displacement of about 13,000t (compared to the US Navy’s Ticonderoga-class cruiser and the Flight III Arleigh Burke-class destroyer both at 9,800 tons or the Royal Navy Type 45 at about 8,500 tons). Their official PLAN designation is “10,000-ton class destroyer.” while the US Department of Defense have been calling them “cruisers” since 2017.

First ship of the class, ‘Nanchang’ was launched on June 28, 2017 at the Jiangnan Changxing Shipyard in Shanghai and the second one was launched in April 2018 at the same shipyard. Two more Type 055 were launched in 2018, two more *in 2019* and and additional two* in 2020* bringing the total of hulls currently in the water to eight. The first ship-in-class, _Nanchang_ (101) was commissioned on 12 January 2020.

The current Type 055’s weapons fit includes:

A 130 mm H/PJ-38 main gun
112 VLS silos
A H/PJ-11 CIWS with a fire rate of 10,000 rd/min
A HQ-10 short-range missiles
Decoy launchers
Torpedoes.

The silos are split in two areas: 64x cells forward and 48x cells aft, just in front of the ship’s double hangar. They are of the same model as those used on Type 052D, compatible with both hot and cold launch missiles thanks to the Concentric Canister Launcher (CCL) concept. The PLAN is set to fit its first few Type 055 with HQ-9B anti-aircraft missiles with a range of 200 km, YJ-18A anti-ship missiles, a new type of medium range anti-aircraft missile and land attack cruise missiles based on the YJ-18 family, ie, practically the same as those already found on Type 052D destroyers. It is also likely that the new anti-submarine missile Yu-8A is among the ship’s weapons fit.

*Type 075 LHD Hainan (31)*



Type 075 LHD Hainan (31). Note the many Changhe Z-18 helicopters on deck.

The Type 075 Landing Helicopter Dock (LHD) commissioned yesterday is named Hainan (pennant number 31). It is the lead ship of the class. The vessel was launched in *September 2019* and started sea trials in *August 2020* . The Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai already built two more vessels in the class. The second one was launched in *April 2020* and started its sea trials *in December 2020*. The third one was launched in *January this year*. This represents an impressive rate of one LHD launched every 6 months.

The Chinese Navy officially started development work on the Type 075 in 2011. The project called for a helicopter carrier displacing more than 30,000 tonnes. Its aim is likely to increase the “vertical” amphibious assault capability with the very mountainous East Coast of Taiwan in mind.

As for its specifications, rumors speak of “36,000 tons of displacement”, “capacity of 28 helicopters”, “diesel engine with the 12,000 kW 16PC2-6B” and “four CIWS including two HQ-10 and two H/PJ-11”.

The first Type 075 was constructed in record time (this has become the norm nowadays, for Chinese shipbuilding: extremely fast construction pace that no one can match). A total of eight LHDs are said to be on order for the PLAN while a larger version is rumored to be planned (sometimes referred as *Type 076*).

*Type 094 SSBN Long March 18*



Type 094 SSBN Long March 18

The third (and not the least important) vessel to be commissioned during the historic event was a Type 094 nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine (SSBN). The _Changzheng (Long March ) 18_ is likely the 6th (or 7th?) Type 094 (also known as Type 09-IV) submarine of the class for the PLAN. It received pennant number 421. The lead boat of the class was commissioned in 2007.

The Type 094 is armed with 12 JL-2 SLBMs, each with an estimated range of 7,400 km (4,600 mi). Submarines of this class have a length of 135 meters.
TAGS China DDG LHD PLAN SSBN Type 055 Type 075 Type 094
Facebook Twitter Stumble linkedin Pinterest
*AUTHORS*




Posted by : Xavier Vavasseur
Xavier is based in Paris, France. He holds a Bachelor’s degree in Management Information Systems and a Master of Business Administration from Florida Institute of Technology (FIT). Xavier has been covering naval defense topics for nearly a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## english_man

One other thing, also on the same day the 19th 052D Destroyer was commissioned elsewhere, the *Kaifeng*, ship no:- 124. Been a good month for the PLAN, considering another 052D was also commissioned on the 12th April.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

english_man said:


> One other thing, also on the same day the 19th 052D Destroyer was commissioned elsewhere, the *Kaifeng*, ship no:- 124. Been a good month for the PLAN, considering another 052D was also commissioned on the 12th April.



Yes, really amazing indeed.

*PLANS Kaifeng DDG-124 NSF (Northern Fleet)



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

english_man said:


> One other thing, also on the same day the 19th 052D Destroyer was commissioned elsewhere, the *Kaifeng*, ship no:- 124. Been a good month for the PLAN, considering another 052D was also commissioned on the 12th April.


*PLANS 052DL Nanning DDG-162 SSF (South Sea Fleet) commissioned on 20210412 in Zhanjiang Naval Base*

It's launched in February 2019, an extended and improved 052D destroyer (also known as 052DL). Compared with the standard 052D, the flight deck at the stern is lengthened and the anti-stealth millimeter-wave radar is installed to enhance the ship’s anti-submarine and anti-stealth capabilities. It's originally the 17th warship of 052D destroyer (according to the launching order).

With the recent official service of the 052D "Nanning" and the earlier coming into service of the 055 destroyer No.2 "Lhasa", the naval destroyers have been officially named in 27 provincial capitals out of 28 provinces and autonomous regions across China, except the one in the northern region. The remaining provincial capital is unlikely to get a destroyer name any time soon.

*According to the "naming rules for Chinese naval vessels", naval destroyers should be named after "big and medium cities".* In the past few decades, the number of destroyers owned by Chinese Navy has been less than 30, so the former destroyers were generally named after the more developed provincial capital cities and cities of great historical significances. However, with the many launches of 052D and 055 heavy destroyers in recent years, the number of destroyers in China have increased, the cities of the past are not enough for naming all of them.

For instance, seven 052D destroyers and six 055 heavy destroyers have been launched after the 052DL "Nanning" has been put into service, but they have not yet been commissioned. Because these destroyers have no provincial capital cities to name, they will choose some second-tier cities or cities of great historical significance, such as 052D "Kaifeng", "Shaoxing", and "055" Yan'an", "Dalian".





_Type should be 052DL instead of 052D_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

A great comparison made by @AkelaFreedom and posted at the SDF:

"For comparison, satellite imagery - Type 075 LHD, Shandong and Liaoning. The same pier and height."

But at least for the Liaoning, it seems to be not "the same pier"! Or am I wrong? 🤔

Anyway a great comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sheik

Deino said:


> A great comparison made by @AkelaFreedom and posted at the SDF:
> 
> "For comparison, satellite imagery - Type 075 LHD, Shandong and Liaoning. The same pier and height."
> 
> But at least for the Liaoning, it seems to be not "the same pier"! Or am I wrong? 🤔
> 
> Anyway a great comparison.
> 
> View attachment 737548



It could be a different pier, but the size of the building and the layout of the docks at Qingdao and Sanya are exactly the same. So it's hard to tell from only part of the satellite images, but it won't hurt for comparison.


----------



## sheik

Deino said:


> A great comparison made by @AkelaFreedom and posted at the SDF:
> 
> "For comparison, satellite imagery - Type 075 LHD, Shandong and Liaoning. The same pier and height."
> 
> But at least for the Liaoning, it seems to be not "the same pier"! Or am I wrong? 🤔
> 
> Anyway a great comparison.
> 
> View attachment 737548



According to these images, the length of Type 075 is about 232m, using Liaoning's length as reference.


----------



## Polestar 2

Very informative video about the commissioning of 3 major ships on PLAN Naval Day and some interesting future development of China naval weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> China Navy release video to commemorate the 100 years anniversary of the founding of the Communist Party of China.
> 
> It is in Chinese/Mandarin, not sure there will be a CGTN english version.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Polestar 2 said:


> Very informative video about the commissioning of 3 major ships on PLAN Naval Day and some interesting future development of China naval weapon.



Confirmation of naval laser weapon testing on PLAN ship Bishen (weapons testing vessel) at the 6:42 mark.






The drone targeted appears to be a S-200 target drone, which is capable of speeds up to 700KM/h and is used by PLAN and PLAGF to simulate cruise missiles or low flying fighters. Based on my analysis, they plan on replacing or supplementing projectile based CIWS on future carriers or successors to the Type-055 destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


>


*PLA Navy Newly Released Promotional Video 20210419*

_*A great brief summary video released in conjunction with the centenary anniversary of the founding of Communist Party of China (CPC), over 320-second long with full English subtitles. An extremely successful party -- with no precedence in the mankind civilization throughout the human history -- that brings prosperity, advancement and robustness to the modern China, pulling the entire nation of over a billion of people from the bottom of the civilization to the top nowadays!!! 👏👏👏 💪💪💪*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

南海的浪涛​今天 15:45 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑​4月29日下午，国产载人潜水器支持保障母船“探索二号”从三亚港起锚，奔赴印尼巴厘岛海域，协助执行打捞印尼海军失事潜艇任务。#微博公开课#​该船除支持深远海常规科考作业，还可搭载万米载人潜水器“奋斗者号”和4500米载人潜水器“深海勇士号”。​
*Waves of the South China Sea*
Today at 15:45 from Weibo

On the afternoon of April 29, the domestic manned submersible mother ship "Tansuo-2" pull up anchor from Sanya Port and rushed to Bali, Indonesia to assist in the rescue mission of the Indonesian Navy's lost submarine.

In addition to supporting routine scientific research operations in the deep sea, the ship can also carry the 10,000-meter manned submersible "Fendouzhe" and the 4,500-meter manned submersible "Deep Sea Warrior".

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 王延昕

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 742308
> 
> Via 王延昕




Nice, but the J-20 does not fit ... the J-35 would be better.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

PLAN is on the move and expanding rapidly adding much to the woes of Uncle Sam.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393457078413393923

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.05.15:

_Another *submarine rescue vessel*, Hongzehu 洪泽湖船 (named after the Hongze Lake in Jiangsu), is in service with the Northern Sea Fleet (NSF)._

_This would be the *4th building of the Type 926 class*._







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393564184256806915

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @空天砺剑 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

*China's New Naval Fleet Embarks on Escort Mission*
The 38th escort fleet of the Chinese Navy on Saturday left a military port in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, for the Gulf of Aden and waters off Somali to conduct escort missions for civilian ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


>


直击演训场：枕戈待旦！中国海军最新训练画面公开 实拍淄博舰 厦门舰 安阳舰依次开火 多型防空武器相继发射！| 军迷天下
Uploaded By 军迷天下

Hit the training ground: ready to go! The latest training footage of the Chinese Navy was taken into public.
_The Type 052DL DDG Zibo (156), Type 052D DDG Xiamen (154), and Type 054A FFG Anyang (599) fired multiple types of anti-aircraft weapons one after another._

Uploaded on 21 May 2021, 8'20", no-Engsub from this channel as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Piotr

*China Is Testing A Beastly 20-Barrel Naval Gatling Gun (Updated)*

*The new weapon has nearly twice as many barrels as the largest close-in weapon system in service now with China's Navy.*

By Joseph Trevithick May 20, 2021







Pictures have emerged online that indicate testing of a new and absolutely fearsome-looking naval point air and missile defense system has been going on in China since January. The available images show that this weapon system notably features a Gatling-style rotary cannon with a whopping 20 barrels, nearly twice as many the largest close-in weapon system, or CIWS, now in service with the People's Liberation Army Navy, or PLAN.

The pictures, which first emerged on Chinese micro-blogging site Weibo and are now circulating on social media, indicate that this system has already undergone at least three rounds of live-fire tests, in January, March, and April of this year. It is unclear what entities might be involved in the design of this weapon and whether it is expected to lead to an operational system or is simply a proof of concept. 

(...)

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...rrel-gatling-gun-naval-close-in-weapon-system

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## lcloo

The new CIWS for the next generation of type 055A, 052E and 054B.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东海舰队发布 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

The first ship of type 054 (predecessor of 054A) has completed MLU (Mid-Life Upgrade). #525 PLANS Ma'anshan entered service in September 2005.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*After 16 years of research and development*_, the U.S. Navy's railgun program may come to an end.
The 2022 budget shows that two separate projects related to railgun development (railgun and hypervelocity projectile /HVP) will be eliminated *(with no avail).*
China: "Come on, let us show you our big baby" (June 3, 2021)

From _【GYS社】DominicS·祖国万岁！@DominicSGYS on 2021.06.03:

经过16年研发后，美国海军轨道炮项目或将终结
2022财年预算显示，与轨道炮研发相关的两个独立项目（轨道炮和超高速炮弹(HVP) ）将被清零
中国：“来来来，我给你看个大宝贝”








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400135263200825348

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @奇圆JeffHoly from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @舰船知识 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 756599
> 
> Via @舰船知识 from Weibo







Via @舰船知识 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 21stCentury

Both 101 Nanchang and 102 Lhasa 13-14,000tons Type 055 destroyers combat ready

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Broccoli

Maybe wikipedia isn't up to date but could someone tell how many minehunters PLAN operates? Looking at wiki minehunters make really small portion of the navy despite countries surrounding China arming themselves with naval mines. 

Common sense dictates that minehunting should be top priority especially since US Navy has all kinda mines on it's arsenal.


----------



## Daniel808

Broccoli said:


> Maybe wikipedia isn't up to date but could someone tell how many minehunters PLAN operates? Looking at wiki minehunters make really small portion of the navy despite countries surrounding China arming themselves with naval mines.
> 
> Common sense dictates that minehunting should be top priority especially since US Navy has all kinda mines on it's arsenal.



Yes, english wikipedia kinda like not updated for Chinese Navy.

Zhonghua (Chinese language) Wikipedia is much better and updated. You can translate the page also to english

https://zh.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/中国人民解放军海军舰艇列表

If I'm not wrong, they have almost 25 Minesweepers on active duty at this moment. With the recent one got commissioned in 2019 from Type 081 Class Minesweepers.

But I believe they will launch a new class (next-gen) of minesweepers in 2020-2025 period

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## english_man

Broccoli said:


> Maybe wikipedia isn't up to date but could someone tell how many minehunters PLAN operates? Looking at wiki minehunters make really small portion of the navy despite countries surrounding China arming themselves with naval mines.
> 
> Common sense dictates that minehunting should be top priority especially since US Navy has all kinda mines on it's arsenal.



Use Chinese wikipedia for matters relating to the Chinese Navy. Unfortunately the English wikipedia for the pages on the Chinese Navy, like warship classes and their construction, is virtually useless now.

Just to recap, the story goes that a few years ago, people were noticing that when info on new ships on the 054A Frigate class was added to the relevant page on wikipedia, someone would then delete that info quickly, and this kept happening. Out of curiosity i added some data on the 054A page, and guess what it all disappeared the next day or two. I mentioned it to wikipedia, and they said they were aware that someone was deleting any new info on this page, and were trying to find out who it was. But i suspect that either this person is still active on wikipedia, or wikipedia have frozen the page. The same thing happened on the 056 Corvette page. for a while. To prove this data is incomplete, look at the the 05A Frigate page, and look at the construction table. It only lists 18 vessels as being active, whereas we know it is 30 vessels and has been like that for several years now.

The point is wikipedia is a global resource for billions of people around the world, and though anyone can add data to any page on any subject, it appears that as in the case of the Chinese Navy, someone seemed to think it was their own personal webpage, and they would only allow data on it that they had added themselves. Its quite clear that this person is not functioning correctly in the brain department.........so the moral of the story is don't use the English version of wikipedia for upto date info on the Chinese Navy.

I think most of us now go to the Chinese version of wikipedia for info on Chinese warship classes, and their construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

PLA Navy reportedly just launched its 31st Type 054A, featuring new phased array fire control radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

samsara said:


> *After 16 years of research and development*_, the U.S. Navy's railgun program may come to an end.
> The 2022 budget shows that two separate projects related to railgun development (railgun and hypervelocity projectile /HVP) will be eliminated *(with no avail).*
> China: "Come on, let us show you our big baby" (June 3, 2021)
> 
> From _【GYS社】DominicS·祖国万岁！@DominicSGYS on 2021.06.03:
> 
> 经过16年研发后，美国海军轨道炮项目或将终结
> 2022财年预算显示，与轨道炮研发相关的两个独立项目（轨道炮和超高速炮弹(HVP) ）将被清零
> 中国：“来来来，我给你看个大宝贝”
> 
> View attachment 750703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400135263200825348
> 
> View attachment 750704



China has more exposure to maglev technology in reality world application therefore China would master rail gun technology before US just like the shorter EMALS flight deck on Type 003 compared to US CVN Ford Class. 






Sharing this link here on PLAN Type 52D destroyer firing laser at US P-8 that gotten too close to Spratlys. The PLAN sailor's English is so funny in the recorded conversation between USN pilots & PLAN destroyer crew. China has been using laser blinder on Type98 MBT and on destroyer.


----------



## Daniel808

*Chinese Marine Corps conduct amphibious combat training*















Credit to @louischeung_hk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

*Chinese Marine Corps conducts an Island raid (Jungle Warfare) Combat Drill*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOTUU



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Daniel808 said:


> *Chinese Marine Corps conduct amphibious combat training*
> View attachment 764033
> View attachment 764034
> View attachment 764035
> View attachment 764036
> 
> 
> Credit to @louischeung_hk



These photos look nice keep them coming


----------



## Daniel808

Titanium100 said:


> These photos look nice keep them coming



For you


*Jialong Commando Unit (Sea Dragon)

China's Marine Corps Special Forces Unit in Jungle Warfare Exercise*















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423134866720370688

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jamie Brooks




----------



## casual

Jamie Brooks said:


> View attachment 772135
> View attachment 772136


This has nothing to do with the Chinese Navy. There's another dedicated China Coast Guard thread.


----------



## luciferdd

054B is coming，and it will have a new 100mm GUN


----------



## Brainsucker

I have a question about the legitimacy of this Youtube channel. 






The channel claimed that Type 054A caught a "big fish", namely Virginia Class Submarine and force it to resurfaced. Is it true, or is it just a hoax news?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_It is very stressful to be a sailor in USN SSN serving in West Pacific in China territorial water? _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jjx wood

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455163934055534592

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

jjx wood said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455163934055534592


If truth, it can fit for an MBT and usher China into 5th main battle tank era. China new MBT will have a main gun unstoppable. No amount of armour can withstand the penetration due to electric railgun super high velocity.


Brainsucker said:


> I have a question about the legitimacy of this Youtube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The channel claimed that Type 054A caught a "big fish", namely Virginia Class Submarine and force it to resurfaced. Is it true, or is it just a hoax news?


It is truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

Polestar 2 said:


> If truth, it can fit for an MBT and usher China into 5th main battle tank era. China new MBT will have a main gun unstoppable. No amount of armour can withstand the penetration due to electric railgun super high velocity.
> 
> It is truth.


tank? not possible. not enough power


----------



## Polestar 2

vi-va said:


> tank? not possible. not enough power


The system looks compact enough to fit inside a type99A tank after some modification. As long as the power is enough to power velocity beyond 125mm gunpowder speed. It will deem a success. 

Plus the calibre need not be big and rounds carry , definitely smaller than traditional gunpowder rounds, making more space for powerpack needed for railgun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Polestar 2 said:


> The system looks compact enough to fit inside a type99A tank after some modification. As long as the power is enough to power velocity beyond 125mm gunpowder speed. It will deem a success.
> 
> Plus the calibre need not be big and rounds carry , definitely smaller than traditional gunpowder rounds, making more space for powerpack needed for railgun.


Perhaps vi-va means instantaneous power (measured in kW)? Assuming it's a 10 MJ railgun and overall system efficiency at 10%, energy required per shot is roughly 2.8 kWh, this amount is not an issue for large modern battery pack. I guess one major challenge is getting enough instantaneous power, which could be very demanding especially for a very compact system.



vi-va said:


> tank? not possible. not enough power


----------



## jjx wood

Polestar 2 said:


> The system looks compact enough to fit inside a type99A tank after some modification. As long as the power is enough to power velocity beyond 125mm gunpowder speed. It will deem a success.
> 
> Plus the calibre need not be big and rounds carry , definitely smaller than traditional gunpowder rounds, making more space for powerpack needed for railgun.


This minimized Verizon is not practical for anti-ship, so I believed it is a logical choice for anti-tank which it can be mounted on tank or truck.


----------



## vi-va

Shotgunner51 said:


> Perhaps vi-va means instantaneous power (measured in kW)? Assuming it's a 10 MJ railgun and overall system efficiency at 10%, energy required per shot is roughly 2.8 kWh, this amount is not an issue for large modern battery pack. I guess one major challenge is getting enough instantaneous power, which could be very demanding especially for a very compact system.


@Polestar 2
Only ultracapacitors（Supercapacitor）can discharge and create instantaneous current.

Capacitor energy density is two orders of magnitude lower than explosives. If you need 20KG of propellant for traditional projectile, you may need 2000 KG of super capacitor for single shot.

Unless one day there is breakthrough on electricity discharge and storage. It's NO NO for rail gun on the tank.

Just do the math.

Btw, China use Supercapacitor for high speed train, to recycle the electricity.
















Supercapacitor - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





On the other hand, destroyer don't have the problem. The engine and power system can quickly recharge the Supercapacitor.


----------



## casual

vi-va said:


> @Polestar 2
> Only ultracapacitors（Supercapacitor）can discharge and create instantaneous current.
> 
> Capacitor energy density is two orders of magnitude lower than explosives. If you need 20KG of propellant for traditional projectile, you may need 2000 KG of super capacitor for single shot.
> 
> Unless one day there is breakthrough on electricity discharge and storage. It's NO NO for rail gun on the tank.
> 
> Just do the math.
> 
> Btw, China use Supercapacitor for high speed train, to recycle the electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 789596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supercapacitor - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, destroyer don't have the problem. The engine and power system can quickly recharge the Supercapacitor.


2 tons of super capacitors is very doable for tanks and artilleries


----------



## Polestar 2

vi-va said:


> @Polestar 2
> Only ultracapacitors（Supercapacitor）can discharge and create instantaneous current.
> 
> Capacitor energy density is two orders of magnitude lower than explosives. If you need 20KG of propellant for traditional projectile, you may need 2000 KG of super capacitor for single shot.
> 
> Unless one day there is breakthrough on electricity discharge and storage. It's NO NO for rail gun on the tank.
> 
> Just do the math.
> 
> Btw, China use Supercapacitor for high speed train, to recycle the electricity.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 789596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supercapacitor - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, destroyer don't have the problem. The engine and power system can quickly recharge the Supercapacitor.


Since the Chinese claim this is a breakthrough, it's not possible to use conventional way to calculate the power distribution. 

Definitely , they achieved some beyond the basic previous physics to be called a break thru. 

Why would the bother to miniaturize it since the naval will need a big gun to better fit something like 055?


----------



## vi-va

casual said:


> 2 tons of super capacitors is very doable for tanks and artilleries


Think about 20 round, it's 2000kgX20, which is 40 tons. Doable?
Come one dude.


----------



## monitor

A giant Navy with *218* major warships excluding submarine and auxiliary. 😲

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

LKJ86 said:


> *Chinese Fleet Conducts Live-fire Drill at Bohai Sea*



Is the Bohai sea internationally considered Chinese internal waters? The shape of the Bohai sea (especially with the islands at the mouth and a second bay just outside of it) makes it the ideal submarine bastion. A lot of the Type 56s could be deployed there for ASW to keep out SSNs that maybe trying to hunt Chinese SSBNs

BTW, with all the ships China is building has China increased the number and/or size of the maintenance facilities. First overhauls are suppose to be every 3-5 years for naval ships?


----------



## lcloo

FuturePAF said:


> Is the Bohai sea internationally considered Chinese internal waters? The shape of the Bohai sea (especially with the islands at the mouth and a second bay just outside of it) makes it the ideal submarine bastion. A lot of the Type 56s could be deployed there for ASW to keep out SSNs that maybe trying to hunt Chinese SSBNs
> 
> BTW, with all the ships China is building has China increased the number and/or size of the maintenance facilities. First overhauls are suppose to be every 3-5 years for naval ships?


Yes, Bohai sea is part of China. It is surrounnded by Land on 3 directions, and many small Chinese islands to the East where it is joined to the Yellow Sea.

_The *Bohai Sea* (Chinese: 渤海; lit. 'Bo Sea') is a marginal sea approximately 77,000 km2 (30,000 sq mi) in area on the east coast of Mainland China.[1] It is the northwestern and innermost extension of the Yellow Sea, to which it connects to the east via the Bohai Strait.

A medium-sized gulf, the Bohai Sea is enclosed by three provinces and one direct-administered municipality from three different regions of China — Liaoning Province (of Northeast China), Hebei Province and Tianjin Municipality (of North China), and Shandong Province (of East China). The whole of the Bohai Sea is considered a part of both the internal waters of the People's Republic of China and the center of the Bohai Economic Rim. Its proximity to the Chinese capital of Beijing and the municipality of Tianjin makes it one of the busiest seaways in the world._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

lcloo said:


> Yes, Bohai sea is part of China. It is surrounnded by Land on 3 directions, and many small Chinese islands to the East where it is joined to the Yellow Sea.
> 
> _The *Bohai Sea* (Chinese: 渤海; lit. 'Bo Sea') is a marginal sea approximately 77,000 km2 (30,000 sq mi) in area on the east coast of Mainland China.[1] It is the northwestern and innermost extension of the Yellow Sea, to which it connects to the east via the Bohai Strait.
> 
> A medium-sized gulf, the Bohai Sea is enclosed by three provinces and one direct-administered municipality from three different regions of China — Liaoning Province (of Northeast China), Hebei Province and Tianjin Municipality (of North China), and Shandong Province (of East China). The whole of the Bohai Sea is considered a part of both the internal waters of the People's Republic of China and the center of the Bohai Economic Rim. Its proximity to the Chinese capital of Beijing and the municipality of Tianjin makes it one of the busiest seaways in the world._
> 
> View attachment 792262



But is it internationally (“legally”) considered Chinese Territorial waters, such that any ship entering needs China’s permission to enter?


----------



## Shotgunner51

FuturePAF said:


> But is it internationally (“legally”) considered Chinese Territorial waters, such that any ship entering needs China’s permission to enter?


Yes, Bohai is Chinese territorial waters according to UNCLOS. It's on the continental shelf, not very deep, so while it can be a safe house for SSBN guarded by 056/039/GX-6, enemy SSN or even SSK can't do much tactical maneuver and won't risk sneaking in.

In fact PLAN deploys 056/039/GX-6 much further away from coastline say in the Yellow Sea or East China Sea, where much of it is open ("international") and deeper, where the game of Tom & Jerry happens on a daily basis like in SCS, so enemy subs getting close to Bohai is deem impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

FuturePAF said:


> But is it internationally (“legally”) considered Chinese Territorial waters, such that any ship entering needs China’s permission to enter?



*According to the international law of passage, 12 nautical miles belongs to the territorial sea.* The farthest distance between the Bohai Mouth island and Dalian is about 41.7 kilometers, which translates to *22.5 nautical miles (length of the yellow line in the map below) *. Both sides extend 12 nautical miles, the Bohai Mouth just ties up, and any point on this line is China's territorial sea.

Look at the map below, all land and water left side of the redline is Chinese territorial water and land, in accordance to international law. And since Bohai sea is surrounded at all sides by Chinese territorial land and territorial sea, it is thus an internal sea ( same as a lake surrounded at all sides by territorial land) of China.

And yes, permission is require to enter Bohai sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jaybird

lcloo said:


> *According to the international law of passage, 12 nautical miles belongs to the territorial sea.* The farthest distance between the Bohai Mouth island and Dalian is about 41.7 kilometers, which translates to *22.5 nautical miles (length of the yellow line in the map below) *. Both sides extend 12 nautical miles, the Bohai Mouth just ties up, and any point on this line is China's territorial sea.
> 
> Look at the map below, all land and water left side of the redline is Chinese territorial water and land, in accordance to international law. And since Bohai sea is surrounded at all sides by Chinese territorial land and territorial sea, it is thus an internal sea ( same as a lake surrounded at all sides by territorial land) of China.
> 
> And yes, permission is require to enter Bohai sea.
> View attachment 792393



Thanks lcloo for the great effort and going extra nautical miles explaining for those of us who are not familiar with Bohai Mouth island and Dalian. Now we can easily understand with the map. I didn't realize all of Bohai sea is Chinese territorial waters according to UNCLOS. Nice post!


----------



## Shotgunner51

lcloo said:


> *According to the international law of passage, 12 nautical miles belongs to the territorial sea.* The farthest distance between the Bohai Mouth island and Dalian is about 41.7 kilometers, which translates to *22.5 nautical miles (length of the yellow line in the map below) *. Both sides extend 12 nautical miles, the Bohai Mouth just ties up, and any point on this line is China's territorial sea.
> 
> Look at the map below, all land and water left side of the redline is Chinese territorial water and land, in accordance to international law. And since Bohai sea is surrounded at all sides by Chinese territorial land and territorial sea, it is thus an internal sea ( same as a lake surrounded at all sides by territorial land) of China.
> 
> And yes, permission is require to enter Bohai sea.
> View attachment 792393


Excellent post!


----------



## lcloo

Thanks guy but I cannot take the credit, I sort of copy and paste from this person, so he should be the one you should thank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## lcloo

Type 052DL guided missile destroyer #122 PLANS Tangshan and Type 054A frigate #579 PLANS Handan moving up North through Tsushima Strait, into Sea of Japan towards Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

An anti-submarine patrol aircraft and an airborne early warning (AEW) aircraft of the PLA Navy receive seasonal maintenance in its hangar in late December.


----------



## Deino

Hope nothing serious ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475845506693840902





www.hisutton.com/OSINT-Fire-Chinese-Warship.html


----------



## GiantPanda

Deino said:


> Hope nothing serious ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475845506693840902
> View attachment 804113
> 
> 
> www.hisutton.com/OSINT-Fire-Chinese-Warship.html



White smoke? Doesn't seem like a fire. Judging from Bonhomme Richard, it would be spewing black smoke if ablazed.


----------



## luciferdd

from weibo@大包CG

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

An anti-submarine patrol aircraft and an airborne early warning (AEW) aircraft of the PLA Navy takes off for a patrol flight on January 2, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## lcloo

PLAN Hongkong flotilla began training for 2022. Photo via East Pendulum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Photos from littoral warfare training exercise in mid-January, 2022: Y-9 ASW (aka GX-6 on Y-9 platform, not Y-8Q), Y-9 AEW (aka KJ-500), J-10A, Type 056 Frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

JH-7A naval strike platform

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487968880207171588

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488001252436819968

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488001252436819968


Out of the ships sent to Tonga, what interests me most is that Type 901 Fast Combat Support Ship. The news mentioned PLANS Changan Hu, apparently they've changed its pennant number from #967 to #905.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493432532733284352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Type 071 (pennant 987) docked at Tonga on 25th Feb 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Piotr

Photo: Image Surfaces Rumored to Be of New Zumwalt-like Chinese Stealth Vessel​5 hours ago





While it is probably not a new class of warship preparing to enter combat duty, the mysterious vessel that recently appeared on Chinese social media could indicate interest by Beijing in testing out improved low-visibility designs.


A blurry, gray photo that appeared on a popular military-focused Sina Weibo account has generated chatter in military enthusiast circles.
At first glance, the vessel in the image seems to resemble the USS Zumwalt, a stealthy destroyer used by the US Navy with a highly unusual design intended to minimize its appearance on enemy radars. It seems to have a sloped, tumblehome design with a central command island, just as the Zumwalt does.





Purported image of a Chinese stealth vessel that appeared on Sina Weibo in February 2022
© Sina Weibo

A caption included with the photo suggests the vessel is out for trials. However, almost nothing else is known about the ship, including its size.

The opinion of Naval News author and naval expert H.I. Sutton is that the photo is not a hoax, “but caveats apply,” he wrote on Wednesday.
He noted that the vessel is likely small, perhaps the size of the US Navy’s Sea Hunter autonomous vessels, since anything larger would have been noticed by either satellites or shipyard watchers, both of whom regularly take photos of China’s major known drydocks to track the progress of ships under construction.

The same Weibo user who shared the image later noted that the silhouette bears a certain similarity to a futuristic ship that appeared on promotional artwork from Jiangnan Shipyard, a Shanghai facility that produces much of the People’s Liberation Army Navy’s surface fleet.





Promotional poster by Jiangnan Shipyard showing an imagined stealth warship similar to the USS Zumwalt
© Jiangnan Shipyard

China has already developed several warships that apply some principles of stealthy construction, ranging from the small Type 022 missile boat to the massive Type 055 cruiser.
However, it was the US Navy who seemed to be inspired by Chinese technology recently, not the other way around: a proposed design for the Navy’s forthcoming CG(X) cruiser that appeared in a naval symposium last month bore an eerie resemblance to China’s Type 055 cruiser.

https://sputniknews.com/20220217/ph...t-like-chinese-stealth-vessel-1093097406.html

I wonder if the photo shows a surface ship or a submarine. It looks more like a surface ship to me. Let's wait for better quality photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## serenity

Piotr said:


> Photo: Image Surfaces Rumored to Be of New Zumwalt-like Chinese Stealth Vessel​5 hours ago
> View attachment 816190
> 
> 
> While it is probably not a new class of warship preparing to enter combat duty, the mysterious vessel that recently appeared on Chinese social media could indicate interest by Beijing in testing out improved low-visibility designs.
> 
> 
> A blurry, gray photo that appeared on a popular military-focused Sina Weibo account has generated chatter in military enthusiast circles.
> At first glance, the vessel in the image seems to resemble the USS Zumwalt, a stealthy destroyer used by the US Navy with a highly unusual design intended to minimize its appearance on enemy radars. It seems to have a sloped, tumblehome design with a central command island, just as the Zumwalt does.
> 
> View attachment 816192
> 
> Purported image of a Chinese stealth vessel that appeared on Sina Weibo in February 2022
> © Sina Weibo
> 
> A caption included with the photo suggests the vessel is out for trials. However, almost nothing else is known about the ship, including its size.
> 
> The opinion of Naval News author and naval expert H.I. Sutton is that the photo is not a hoax, “but caveats apply,” he wrote on Wednesday.
> He noted that the vessel is likely small, perhaps the size of the US Navy’s Sea Hunter autonomous vessels, since anything larger would have been noticed by either satellites or shipyard watchers, both of whom regularly take photos of China’s major known drydocks to track the progress of ships under construction.
> 
> The same Weibo user who shared the image later noted that the silhouette bears a certain similarity to a futuristic ship that appeared on promotional artwork from Jiangnan Shipyard, a Shanghai facility that produces much of the People’s Liberation Army Navy’s surface fleet.
> 
> View attachment 816194
> 
> Promotional poster by Jiangnan Shipyard showing an imagined stealth warship similar to the USS Zumwalt
> © Jiangnan Shipyard
> 
> China has already developed several warships that apply some principles of stealthy construction, ranging from the small Type 022 missile boat to the massive Type 055 cruiser.
> However, it was the US Navy who seemed to be inspired by Chinese technology recently, not the other way around: a proposed design for the Navy’s forthcoming CG(X) cruiser that appeared in a naval symposium last month bore an eerie resemblance to China’s Type 055 cruiser.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/20220217/ph...t-like-chinese-stealth-vessel-1093097406.html
> 
> I wonder if the photo shows a surface ship or a submarine. It looks more like a surface ship to me. Let's wait for better quality photo.



It looks like a submarine. A arsenal cruiser would have a flat top.

If it is a submersible arsenal cruise type, then maybe that's why there are submarine like geometries on the hull.

I think it is probably a mini submarine and like the other mini submarine revealed, it is making use of newer battery technologies developed and led by China. This changes the types of submarine warfare available since these battery technologies are true game changers not just for electric cars and that sort of stuff but anything that requires this level of power in energy storage and dispension. The sail size and shape could suggest radars as part of sensor network. The ship itself could be similar size to the other mini submarine revealed. Roughly 5m in diameter. Basically this new type of weapon could be made in the hundreds and be part of sensor network and even shooter network with role between the unmanned underwater drones and AIP submarines like 039A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Piotr

serenity said:


> It looks like a submarine. A arsenal cruiser would have a flat top.
> 
> If it is a submersible arsenal cruise type, then maybe that's why there are submarine like geometries on the hull.
> 
> I think it is probably a mini submarine and like the other mini submarine revealed, it is making use of newer battery technologies developed and led by China. This changes the types of submarine warfare available since these battery technologies are true game changers not just for electric cars and that sort of stuff but anything that requires this level of power in energy storage and dispension. The sail size and shape could suggest radars as part of sensor network. The ship itself could be similar size to the other mini submarine revealed. Roughly 5m in diameter. Basically this new type of weapon could be made in the hundreds and be part of sensor network and even shooter network with role between the unmanned underwater drones and AIP submarines like 039A.



This could be a submersible ship indeed. Rubin Design Bureau in Russia is working on submersible patrol ship:













https://tass.com/defense/1400503

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Luda-III Zhuhai *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qingdao destroyer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taizhou2005Sankt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 052C destroyer Lanzhou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ...
> Submarines = 58
> Big Ships = 77 (10 being constructed)
> Small Boats = 387
> Amphibious warfare = 454-564 crafts
> 
> 
> And 3 Aircraf carriers coming up from China WOW what a NAVY


Dam just looking at the first post and now looking at Chinese Navy right now. The sheer difference is mind boggling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Piotr

Zarvan said:


> Dam just looking at the first post and now looking at Chinese Navy right now. The sheer difference is mind boggling







No way this is active aircraft carrier. Look at the aircrafts. This ship looks like an amusement/education park and does not even have a number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Do you have a link to where this photo originally came from? Definitely not a carrier since the type 003 still under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Piotr

Luosifen said:


> Do you have a link to where this photo originally came from? Definitely not a carrier since the type 003 still under construction.



The aircraft more fore looks like Nanchang Q-5 which is not carrier-based aircraft


----------



## Luosifen

I don't think it's the Tianjin Binhai park, that carrier looks different.

https://img0.baidu.com/it/u=3909927432,3834365189&fm=253&fmt=auto&app=138&f=JPEG?w=667&h=500


----------



## Piotr

Luosifen said:


> I don't think it's the Tianjin Binhai park, that carrier looks different.
> 
> https://img0.baidu.com/it/u=3909927432,3834365189&fm=253&fmt=auto&app=138&f=JPEG?w=667&h=500



According to
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...ded-up-rotting-in-a-landlocked-chinese-lagoon
ex-Minsk was in Shenzhen.







Amusement/education park we are talking about is in Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GS Zhou

Luosifen said:


> Do you have a link to where this photo originally came from? Definitely not a carrier since the type 003 still under construction.


This is not a carrier, it's even not a ship. 

It's part of the military-education theme park in Shanghai, built for kids. The "carrier" you saw, it's actually a building in the shape of an aircraft carrier. 

The satellite image of the park. Other than the "carrier", we can also see a sub next to the carrier (the sub is a real sub, it's a type 033 retired from PLAN), an H6 bomber (the bomber is also a real one, retired from the PLAAF), and some other smaller planes, tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Zarvan said:


> Dam just looking at the first post and now looking at Chinese Navy right now. The sheer difference is mind boggling



And today 

Aircraft Carrier (2)

One of the Type 003 aircraft carriers is in the final assembly of the dock, and the second one segmented component is placed in the yard
1 Type 002 aircraft carrier
1 Type 001 aircraft carrier
Destroyer (45 ships)

4 Type 055 destroyers , 4 more are on trial voyages, 2 are under construction
24 Type 052D destroyers , another 1 is on trial and 4 are under construction
6 Type 052C destroyers
2 Type 051C destroyers
2 Type 052B destroyers
1 Type 051B destroyer
4 Type 956 destroyers
2 Type 052 destroyers
Frigates (104 ships)

30 Type 054A frigates , 5 more are launched, 6 are under construction
2 Type 054 frigates
8 Type 053H3 frigates (retired)
2 053H1G frigates (retired)
1 Type 053H1 frigate (retired)
Corvettes

50 Type 056A frigates
11 Type 056 frigates (retired)
Missile boats (60)

60 Type 22 missile boats
5 Type 037II guided missile escorts (retired)
8 037IG guided missile escorts (retired)
Submarine Hunting (0)

6 Type 037IS anti-submarine escort boats (retired)
Amphibious ships​


Type 071 dock landing ship



Type 072A large landing ship

Amphibious assault ship (2 ships)

2 Type 075 amphibious assault ships and 1 more launched
Dock landing ship (8 ships)

8 Type 071 Dock Landing Ships
Tank landing ship (63 ships)

15 Type 072A large landing ships
11 large landing ships of type 072III
3 large landing ships of Type 072II
10 Type 073A medium landing ships
1 Type 073III medium landing ship
5 Type 271IIIA medium landing ships (retired)
11 Type 074A landing craft
12 Type 074 landing craft (retired)
Type 271 landing craft
Air Cushion Landing Craft (44)

6 Type 958 air-cushion landing craft
38 Type 726 air-cushion landing craft
Type 724 Air Cushion Landing Craft
Submarine​


Type 094 ballistic missile submarine



Type 039A AIP Submarine

Nuclear submarines (19)

Ballistic missile submarine

1 Type 096 nuclear submarine under construction
4 Type 094A nuclear submarines
2 Type 094 nuclear submarines
1 Type 092 nuclear submarine
Attack nuclear submarine

1 Type 095 nuclear submarine under construction
1 Type 093B nuclear submarine launched
6 Type 093A nuclear submarines
3 Type 093 nuclear submarines
3 Type 091 nuclear submarines (retired)
Conventional submarines (59)

2 Type 039C submarines
14 Type 039B submarines
4 Type 039A submarines
10 Type 636 submarines
13 Type 039 submarines (retired)
2 Type 877 submarines (retired)
5 Type 035B submarines (retired)
8 Type 035G submarines (retired)
1 Type 32 submarine (weapon test boat)

https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/中国人民解放军海军

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

Some CCTV footage of recent PLAN training in the Yellow Sea.


----------



## Shotgunner51

An army 96A rolls off a navy 726 LCAC, on 8 Feb 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese PLA holds landing drills in E.China Sea with new landing craft*
Published: Feb 24, 2022 09:12 PM

The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) recently conducted landing drills featuring a new type of utility landing craft in the East China Sea, with observers saying on Thursday that this kind of craft can carry armored vehicles and troops, and complement air cushioned landing craft in large-scale landing missions.

A large landing ship and two utility landing craft affiliated with a landing ship detachment attached to the PLA Eastern Theater Command Navy recently conducted an integration training for amphibious landing mission in an undisclosed region in the East China Sea, the PLA Eastern Theater Command announced on its Sina Weibo account. 

The drills put the small landing craft's realistic scenario combat capabilities to test by practicing multiple courses over a long distance and time, the command said, noting that this enhanced the force's ability to win battles.

The craft seems like a new one, observers said, citing photos attached to the Sina Weibo post, which did not give further details.

While the specifications of the new landing craft remain unknown, utility landing craft are generally used to carry tanks, armored vehicles, troops and equipment from larger landing ships to beaches or ports in amphibious landing missions, a military expert who requested anonymity told the Global Times on Thursday.

Compared to air cushioned landing craft, which can land on tougher terrain, utility landing craft have higher requirements for landing grounds, but they are often cost-friendlier than air cushioned landing craft, meaning that more can be produced, the expert said.

Both types of craft can play important roles in large-scale landing missions, the expert said.

In response to media hype on the island of Taiwan on recent PLA drills near the island, Senior Colonel Tan Kefei, a spokesperson at China's Ministry of National Defense, said at a regular press conference on Thursday that the PLA's operations near aerial and maritime regions around the island of Taiwan featuring multiple military service branches and multiple waves of vessels and aircraft aim at hitting "Taiwan independence" secessionist forces' arrogance and secessionist actions.

As long as "Taiwan independence" secessionist forces do not stop making provocations, the PLA cannot and will not stop taking actions to safeguard national sovereignty and territorial integrity, Tan said.










PLA holds landing drills in E.China Sea with new landing craft - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/hj/2022-03/29/content_10144196.htm


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-04/18/content_10148863.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

New PLAN patch in low visibility!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515239164459249664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516647165371760642

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516648373989818369

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 兵器知识

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-05/01/content_10151518.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/photos/2022-04/25/content_4909778.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/yw/2022-05/03/content_10151887.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大包CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @学习军团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

China Launches Three Aircraft Carriers in 10 Years​From the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy's first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, to carrier Fujian launched Friday, China has gone from having no aircraft carriers to having three in less than 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-06/24/content_10166219.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Happy 70th birthday to the #PLA Naval Aviation Force, which has developed into a modern high-tech arm through 70 years' of development. A salute to them!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541284952289218560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-07/01/content_10167841.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Polestar 2

China advance shipbuilding capabilities of Jiangnan shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Zarvan

Picture taken from Russian Army exhibition 2022. Which ships is this I mean not LHD but the ship next to LHD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 871008
> 
> Picture taken from Russian Army exhibition 2022. Which ships is this I mean not LHD but the ship next to LHD.


Type 052D DDG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

LKJ86 said:


> Type 052D DDG


Also is Type 54 B project real ? Or not happening


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## etylo

Zarvan said:


> Also is Type 54 B project real ? Or not happening


They are building 54 B now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 873105
> View attachment 873106
> View attachment 873107
> View attachment 873108
> View attachment 873109
> View attachment 873110
> View attachment 873111
> View attachment 873112
> View attachment 873113
> 
> Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-09/03/content_10182569.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/yw/2022-09/06/content_10183014.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @和平蓝盾1899 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-09/20/content_10185985.htm


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 新华社

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 八一视频 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/hj/2022-12/11/content_10204830.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-12/20/content_10206830.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China, Russia to Hold Joint Naval Exercise​Chinese and Russian navies will hold joint naval exercise named "Joint Sea 2022" in waters of the East Sea from Zhoushan to Taizhou of east China's Zhejiang Province, starting from Dec. 21, according to the Chinese navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China, Russia hold joint naval exercise


China, Russia hold joint naval exercise-



english.news.cn




China, Russia hold joint naval exercise​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-12-22 23:27:00

ABOARD DESTORYER JINAN, Dec. 22 (Xinhua) -- Chinese and Russian navies on Wednesday kicked off a joint naval exercise, Joint Sea 2022, in the East China Sea.

The drill, based on the annual cooperation schedule between the two militaries, focuses on the joint maintenance of maritime security.

The exercise involves joint operations on blockade and control, visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS), air defense, rescue, anti-submarine, and others.

"All the courses involve operations that the Chinese navy might use in the future while coping with maritime challenges and safeguarding regional peace and stability," said Zhang Huiwu, a commander from the Chinese navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @畫龍元芳 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

43rd Chinese Naval Escort Taskforce Departs for Gulf of Aden​


----------

